# Everything MMA Thread



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Why not have a thread dedicated to everything MMA?

There are pretty interesting things going on right now in the UFC. There's a lot of talk about a superfight between the welterweight and middleweight champs, George St. Pierre and Anderson Silva. Silva is on an unheard of streak having won his last 16 fights, with 10 title defenses (UFC record), he's ranked as the number 1 middleweight in the world by multiple publications. He's also single handedly cleaned out the division. There are literally no contenders at this moment. GSP has been out for about a year and a half with a torn ACL I believe, he's supposed to come back and fight Carlos Condit to unify the welterweight title on Nov. 17 at UFC 154. IMO, he's a great fighter, but his fights are boring, and he fights to not lose, not to win. Silva OTOH fights to win, he fights to finish. If that fight happens, my money is on Silva (also the bigger guy). 

A few more interesting match ups to look forward to are Junior Dos Santos (Heavyweight champion) v. Cain Valasquez (rematch for the title), Forrest Griffin v. Chael Sonnen (another rematch, Griffin won with a triangle choke in their last fight), and Gray Maynard v. Joe Lauzon, all happening at UFC 155 on Dec. 29th. Lauzon is one of my favorite fighters! 22 wins, all, I repeat, ALL by finish, he's been to 1 loss decision in his career. When you watch this guy, you are guaranteed a show! And Maynard is a tough son of a bitch himself, so that should be a great fight! 

What else to look forward to.. Jon Jones and Lyoto Machida... eh, I think Jones will kill him (again, last match up Jones won by standing guillotine, it was ugly), that dude is a freak of nature when it comes to winning! I've really never seen anything like it. If you're not a fan of MMA, a good analogy would be he's the Usain Bolt of MMA, he wins by 10 man lengths when the world record was absurd to begin with. The dude is a beast, and like Anderson Silva, I expect him to be at the top of the Lightheavyweight division for a LONG time, there are no other contenders. Cormier from strikeforce has a 10-0 streak going, but Jones would annihilate that guy too. I'd rather see a Silva v. Jones fight than Silva v. GSP just because they're both so goddamn dominant in their divisions, I would have a hard time calling that one! 

Aldo is also at the top of his division (Featherweight). UFC has some stacked ass champs right now..


----------



## Blaze Master (Aug 26, 2012)

jones won't be fighting machida, he's fighting vitor belfort now. which is unfortunate because i would have rather seen a jones machida remach.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2012)

Blaze Master said:


> jones won't be fighting machida, he's fighting vitor belfort now. which is unfortunate because i would have rather seen a jones machida remach.


A ton of stuff has happened in the last couple days! Chael Sonnen was offered the fight with Jones after Henderson pulled out with the knee injury, he accepted, but then Jones camp (Greg Jackson) informed Jones it would be a bad decision to take the fight, so he declined. 2 firsts in UFC history, a title holder turns down a fight and an event is cancelled. UFC 151 is the first event in the organizations history, 11 years, to be cancelled. Sucks, millions in profits lost, tons of fans disappointed. I bet Dana is pissed! 

Belfort v. Jones will probably still be pretty one sided, Jones is an arrogant mofo, but it seems he can back it up, so you can't really hate him for it. I know a lot of people are hating on Jones right now, but nobody can deny he's the best pound for pound fighter in the game right now, hesitant to say it, but even above Silva. Jones is on another level, I don't really know what sets him apart, but he's obviously dominant in each engagement. He's stronger, faster, more athletic, more unorthodox, unpredictable.. Dude has the game in the bag and he's what, only 24? How is that even possible? It's take Couture years to figure the game out. Jones does what fighters twice his age do at twice the strength and endurance, it's ridiculous! 

Belfort's a badass, but Jones will fuck him the fuck up, $20 on Jones, 1st or 2nd round KO, probably by elbow or knee.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I was not impressed with Jones at all if he was a real champion he would have taken the Sonnen fight unfortunately he must not be confident to take a fight short notice which I think is bullshit. Especially to have the event cancelled as well for the first time in UFC history just shows you.... Jones will destroy Belfort he knows it and so does everyone else he will keep taking these washed up has been's LHW has nobody Anderson Silva needs to fight Jones only competition for him out there!


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 28, 2012)

And screw Greg Jacksons camp bunch of duckers and pussy game plan fighters last greg jackson fight I saw guida literally ran around the ring for 3 rounds seriously most bullshit fight I have seen I can understand why people are leaving his camp fans hate all the fighters from it.


----------



## mcrandle (Aug 29, 2012)

Here are two fights that will happen that EVERYONE wants:

Fedor vs. Lesnar- mmamania.com/2012/8/28/3275806/dana-white-who-wants-to-see-brock-lesnar-vs-fedor-emelianenko-fight

and Silva vs. GSP- mmamania.com/2012/8/28/3275683/win-lose-ufc-154-anderson-silva-super-fight-georges-st-pierre-next-mma


Now, for years there has been a quandry about Fedor fighting Brock. And even though Dan Henderson LITERALLY KNOCKED OUT the legend Fedor, many people would FUCKING LOVE to see this fight. 

What you guys think?

And yes, Jon Jones is a fucking bitch. Sonnen and Henderson are the same fighters, they train together. Only difference is in the punching power. Jones is a bitch, I dont care what he has done in the last two years. Fuck him. REAL CHAMPS FIGHT ANYONE AT ANY TIME. For real, if you are champion in your division, why doubt yourself and turn down a fight to someone that is not of your caliber? 


fuck jon jones, and fuck greg jackson. RUINING THE SPORT.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 29, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> Here are two fights that will happen that EVERYONE wants:
> 
> Fedor vs. Lesnar- mmamania.com/2012/8/28/3275806/dana-white-who-wants-to-see-brock-lesnar-vs-fedor-emelianenko-fight
> 
> ...


Mcradle, this post is so inaccurate it's almost embarrassing. 

Lesner vs. Emelianenko, nobody wants to see that. Fedor is on the way out and as a legend and Brock isn't a legitimate MMA fighter. That fight would be a 'has been all around' bout from the beginning. Also, Fedor would annihilate Brock in the first round, guaranteed.

Silva v. GSP will be awesome.

I completely disagree with the Fedor v. Lesner bout, that wouldn't be a PPV buy at all, Lesner is gone, dudes done with MMA. Other fighters are much more profitable for the UFC.


----------



## mcrandle (Aug 29, 2012)

Padawan, I must interject, I put the "everyone" in caps out of sarcasm. Maybe my drunken state at 3 in the morning has diluted my thinking, as it is very hard to type fast right now. 

I pointed out those fights in protest. ONE, because I think the Lesnar/Fedor fight would have been great two years ago, but not now. Especially since The H-Bomb knocked that fuck out. AND TWO, Silva ducking a fight with Bones and calling out a fight with a guy who is lighter in weight. 

For real, if Silva wanted to challenge himself, he'd fight Jon Jones. Anderson Silva's walking weight is around 225-230, and he cuts to 185. He has no excuse for refusing a fight with Jon Jones. He has cleaned out his division. Calls out GSP, and forgets about Chris Weidman. 

But yea, I see why you replied, I absolutely left out the sarcasm, which was the whole purpose of my first post. Sometimes I say shit out loud, but it doesn't translate to the proper tone in my posts.


----------



## Strobe (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know what it is but I'm not a fan of Jones. I was really hoping Hendo was going to put him in his place


----------



## Fruitbat (Aug 29, 2012)

Fedor vs Lez-gnar would have been interesting years ago. These days no. Not at all as both are out of the sport. Lez-gnar is a turd anyway.

Overeem vs Dos Santos is far more interesting. That's a fight. 

GSP vs Silva doesn't interest me in the slightest. I'd rather not watch GSP try to dry hump/point fight his way to victory. Silva is too big and too much of a ninja for him anyway. That fight will never happen. 

Nick Diaz vs Benson is going to be good. 

Jones vs Vitor. I won't watch it. I have and will never pay to watch Jones the Douche. I've never ever liked that dude from day one. I hope Vitor smashes his face. Or better yet chokes him out and makes him poo his diapers.

Aldo vs Edgar will happen at some point. Aldo will buzz saw him and that will be that. Aldo is a scary man.

Very curious to see how Glover fares. Dude is dangerous.


----------



## Moganj (Aug 29, 2012)

All I want to say is FUCK GREG "go get some fans" JACKSON... ..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 29, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> For real, if Silva wanted to challenge himself, he'd fight Jon Jones. Anderson Silva's walking weight is around 225-230, and he cuts to 185. He has no excuse for refusing a fight with Jon Jones. He has cleaned out his division. Calls out GSP, and forgets about Chris Weidman.


A Silva v. Jones superfight would be the fight of the fuckin' decade! I'd have to give the edge to Jones though on that one, Anderson Silva has the experience and ability, but Jones is just too damn big and powerful with too many tricks in his bag, crazy elbows, longest reach in the UFC, huge LHW. I haven't seen anyone dominate the division like he does the entire time I've been a fight fan. Silva has the record for title defenses, but Jones is meticulous and patient, both of them are really intelligent fighters. I'd give Silva the edge on striking. That's a tough fight to call and it could really go either way which is why it would be so damn cool to see! Of any fights that could be matched up, that's the one I'd want to see the most I think.

Also though, Silva doesn't really have anything to gain challenging, not only a bigger fighter in a different weight class, but the goddamn undisputed Lightheavyweight Champion with a 16-1 record! It would probably earn em both a hefty paycheck, but they're already multimillionaires. 



Strobe said:


> I don't know what it is but I'm not a fan of Jones. I was really hoping Hendo was going to put him in his place



He's so damn entertaining and good at fighting I love watching him destroy everyone they put in front of him! His personality isn't my taste but that doesn't really matter to me, the shit he does in his own personal life I couldn't care less about. He's also pretty unorthodox which adds to the entertainment factor.

Either way, the Hendo fight was going to be awesome, it's unfortunate that got cancelled.. I'd also rather see Jones v. Hendo than Belfort.



Fruitbat said:


> Fedor vs Lez-gnar would have been interesting years ago. These days no. Not at all as both are out of the sport. Lez-gnar is a turd anyway.
> 
> Overeem vs Dos Santos is far more interesting. That's a fight.
> 
> ...


Overeem v. Dos Santos would be awesome, as would Overeem v. Valasquez

GSP v. Silva, I'll watch it, I'd bet on Silva

Nick Diaz is fun to watch, too, that should be a great fight!

Aldo is one of my favorite fighters, that guy is unbelievably good at smashing people. I wish the UFC changed some rules just to see his full arsenal! Lol if you check on youtube, they've got some of his early fights in Brazil with way less regulations than the UFC has, dudes soccer kicks to the head are ridiculous! 



I just read this article, interesting as hell, a lot of info!

http://fightnomics.com/blog/ufc-cage-size-analysis/







Its pretty clear that the bigger the fighter, the more fights they finish. This is true across the board in the UFC. Another definite trend is that the mix of finishes changes from predominantly submissions, to mostly knockouts with increasing size. But this is due to the physics of muscles and striking, not the heart or skill sets of the fighters. Accounting for the fact that smaller fighters finish less often, did moving into a larger cage have any effect on how these fighters perform? Wouldnt smaller cages force competitors to press the action  resulting in more finishes  with bigger cages allowing more room to roam and therefore fewer exchanges?







Fortunately, we have a great way to test this hypothesis. Before the WEC-UFC merger, several weight classes operated in parallel, which meant two different cage sizes under the same ownership. They also kept Sean Shelby as the matchmaker for the lighter weight classes, so this too was consistent before and after the merger. Furthermore, the UFC still uses a smaller cage for The Ultimate Fighter (TUF) show and Finale events that is closer to the WEC cage in size (i.e., smaller than the regular UFC full-sized Octagon). This is due to the tighter quarters of the TUF gym and the Palms Casino where TUF Finale events are held. So lets looks at finish rates in those three scenarios, all while controlling for fighter size.







The results show that finish rates are higher in smaller cages, and this is true for all the weight classes where we have good data. The spike for the Bantamweights is due to the small sample size of bantamweight fighters competing in TUF Finale events, because there have only been 15 shows of those since the merger, with seven Bantamweights fights (all finishes). But even more conclusively, we see higher finish rates in allweight classes in the smaller cages of the WEC and TUF events, including the lightweight and welterweights, who have been around longer and have more total fights to examine.
When put into a smaller cage, even larger UFC weight classes (welterweight and above) finish more fights. They also throw over 20% more strikes per minute than when they are in the full size Octagon. Same rules, same division, same matchmakerjust more action. *The idea is confirmed: smaller cages result in more finishes*.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 30, 2012)

Heard today Jon Jones asked dana white for chael to stop picking on him lol
http://mmashare.mmavideoforum.com/serious-mma-videos-f35/jon-jones-asked-dana-white-to-stop-chael-from-pick-t58950.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2012)

i love watching sweaty, muscular men grabbing each other.


----------



## Fruitbat (Aug 30, 2012)

Did I not just say Aldo vs Edgar will happen? Too bad Aldo will buzz saw right through Edgar. Edgar will try to stick and move but will get caught but Aldo's speed and violence in the third round. It will take a split second for Aldo to take him out. I like Edgar he's tough but Aldo is just too good.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Fruitbat said:


> Did I not just say Aldo vs Edgar will happen? Too bad Aldo will buzz saw right through Edgar. Edgar will try to stick and move but will get caught but Aldo's speed and violence in the third round. It will take a split second for Aldo to take him out. I like Edgar he's tough but Aldo is just too good.


I agree with 100% of what you said.

I like Frankie, he's a beast! 

But Aldo... dude... 

(I'd be afraid of going comatose if I had to fight Aldo)


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i love watching sweaty, muscular men grabbing each other.


I bet you do, Buck, I bet you do...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2012)

So EriK Koch is out against Aldo with an injury and Frankie Edgar is stepping in to replace him.

Aldo v. Edgar @ UFC 153 Oct. 13

I was really looking forward to seeing Koch v. Aldo, DAMN! 

If Edgar wins, he'll be the third person in UFC history (after Randy Couture and BJ Penn) to hold a title in two different weight classes

Aldo is on a 14 fight win streak

http://mmajunkie.com/news/30447/usa-today-frankie-edgar-replaces-erik-koch-meets-champ-jose-aldo-at-ufc-153.mma


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 3, 2012)

Aldo is way too good for Edgar man! He is one of the best fighters in the world hands down!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dude, Edgar was a beast at 155, I predict he'll have a ton of success at 145. He was a tiny welterweight, I think 145 is a much better weight for him. Having said that, Aldo is the Usain Bolt of the 145 division. He beats people by a mile when it comes to fighting. I think he's going to win, but Edgar will definitely put up the fight, it'll be exciting! 


What makes you want to watch a fighter? What fighters do you enjoy watching the most?

My favorite fighters to watch are: Anderson Silva, Jon Jones, Melvin Guillard, Joe Lauzon, Junior Dos Santos, Nate Diaz, Nick Diaz, Can Velasquez, Roy Nelson, Dan Henderson, Josh Koscheck, Rory MacDonald, Jose Aldo, Cub Swanson, Urija Faber.

Aggression, shit talking, ability, intelligence.. I like watching intelligent fighters figure out other fighters, that's probably my favorite part of the game. Somebody who watches hours of tape and figures a guys gameplan out, that's beautiful. Jones' annihilation of Shogun is a perfect example. I love seeing perfect KO's too, Barboza's spinning wheelkick over Etim was soooo fucking beautiful it's tough to put into words. Like you see that shit in movies all the timea nd think "no fuckin way! Such bullshit, fuck this!" then it happened. I can't think of a more perfect KO than that kick.. 

Watching Anderson Silva is also some next level shit, that guy is superhuman!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/9/19/3360230/brian-stann-will-not-ask-for-title-shot-if-he-wins-at-ufc-152

Really cool interview with Brian Stann about his fight with Michael Bisbing this Sat.

Eloquent guy


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 21, 2012)

Hope vitor k o jon Jones in first round , but if the fight goes all 5 rounds most likely be Jones winning , I bet on vitro only cause the odds of 100$ was paying me about 592$ if vitro wins. Buy some new lights if he wins lol


----------



## Warriorbuds (Sep 22, 2012)

I would love to see Vitor Belfort win too! But I think he is just there, as there was absolutely no one else to fight in that weight class? Jones will finish Vitor in the second round, by TKO, my prediction! Vitor is ready to retire and Jones is just starting his career! Plus Jones has a reach advantage of a staggering 10"!!!!
imagine fighting a guy who has that kind of reach adv?? Can you say stiff jab!!
cheers!


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah just want vitor to rush in dropping bombs machida showed Jones don't like to get hit also got stuned by machida , what prob gonna happen is vitro gonna try to get the ko in the first round if it goes to the second round like you said it will be jones fight.


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't wait to watch the fights tonight just wanna see that fight lol


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 22, 2012)

Also may see a lame fight with Jones trying to grind out a W and just go for take downs all fight and not wanting to exchange with vitor.


----------



## bundee1 (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope the "curse of Greg Jackson" doesn't strike again.


----------



## mcrandle (Sep 22, 2012)

OMGLETSGROW said:


> Can't wait to watch the fights tonight just wanna see that fight lol


Screw that, Jones and Vitor isn't the only fight. Michael Bisping and Brain Stann to me is a fight that is more interesting, and it has number 1 contender implications. 
Jones/Vitor is a pointless fight that is only happening because Gusto is fighting Shogun and Lyoto turned the Jones fight down to train more.

This match up means diddly squat to me. Vitor got smashed by Silva, this fight will be no different.


----------



## ru4r34l (Sep 22, 2012)

Jon Jones smashes Vitor Belfort
Michael Bisping submits Brian Stann
Joseph Benavida hammers Demetrius Johnson
Charles Oliveira handles Cub Swanson

flame on..

regards,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's my prefight predictions for the main card;

Jones v. Belfort - Belfort comes out aggressive but can't get inside and close the distance, Jones wins via 2nd round TKO

Joseph Benavidez v. Demetrious Johnson - Benavidez via unanimous decision

Michael Bisping v. Brian Stann - Stann via split decision 

Matt Hamill v. Roger Hollett - Hamill via 2nd round submission (2 fight losing streak, dude has to win, that's a dangerous spot to be in when the opponent has nothing to lose but everything to gain)

Cub Swanson v. Charles Oliveira - Oliveira via 3rd round submission


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 22, 2012)

I think Michael Bisping gonna beat stan
As a fan I hope Matt Hamill wins also 
Besides me anyone ordering the fights


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 22, 2012)

OMGLETSGROW said:


> I think Michael Bisping gonna beat stan
> As a fan I hope Matt Hamill wins also
> Besides me anyone ordering the fights


I am, the prelims are about to start on facebook in 10 minutes I believe


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice, first round KO

A tad early perhaps, but the dude got rocked from two clean shots


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Fucking beautiful! Another first round submission! Holy shit that left hook was awesome!


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Sep 22, 2012)

DAm i forgot the prelims


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Another first round KO, I didn't expect that, the dude from Norway was winning that fight, lucky left hook, lights out..


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 22, 2012)

About to watch the pre in 10mins


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Sep 22, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Another first round KO, I didn't expect that, the dude from Norway was winning that fight, lucky left hook, lights out..


yep, he was picking him apart till that hook. Nice drop on the teeth also


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 22, 2012)

Charles Oliveira got knocked the f out by cub Swanson it was funny he didn't know he was ko then all sudden his face hit the mat.


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 22, 2012)

Not the best fight matt hamill grinds a W.


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 22, 2012)

Bisping gets the W over stann


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 22, 2012)

Almost thought Vitor was gonna tap Jones out popped Jones arm out , Jones still got the W with a tapout


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dude, Jones is unbelievable, that guy has unreal skill accompanied by super human athletic ability and a ridiculous reach! I still want to see what Hendo can do against him but I'm not holding my breath for that one..

Vitor almost fuckin' had that armbar! That's the closest I've ever seen Jones to tapping and it didn't look like he thought about it at all, just powered through it! Beast!

Swansons KO was awesome!

That cut on Dunham's forehead was crazy!! I love bloody ass fights like that! I thought he won that fight, as did a friend of mine, he got 3 takedowns. I guess the judges went with damage over takedowns.. 

Johnsons speed I thought before going into this fight was waaaay over hyped, yep, I was wrong, that motherfucker is quicker than shit! It's almost not fair! And his striking is solid and very technical, that guy has a great future ahead of him!

Bisping impressed me, dudes cardio is great, kept up pressure the whole fight.

Magalheas' juijitsu was definitely showcased, that little half turn twist to make Igor flip over was fuckin' brilliant! Locked in the submission right away, I'd have given him sub of the night over Jones' definitely! That shit was great!

All the facebook fights were THE SHIT! 

Awesome card!


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 23, 2012)

Well it f up Jones arm I heard he has nerve damage and something in his bicep also it is unreal he fought through the pain like a champ.
Swansons KO was funny never seen some get KO then keep standing for a sec before they hit the mat.


----------



## OMGLETSGROW (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't know what competition Jon Jones has left in that weight class really, my friend said something about chael sonnen, Dan would still be a fight I would like to se other then that Jones pretty much tore up that whole weight class.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ever wonder how much money your favourite fighter has earned throughout their career? Us too, so we went about figuring it out. Here is the total career earnings for every UFC fighter over the past seven years (the only fighter we are missing is Renzo Gracie, who we currently can't get a good pay estimate for). 

But, before we reveal the list, first some ground rules. Athletic commissions didn't start releasing fighter purse info until 2004, so the info below only reflects money earned from UFC 46 and onward. Also, these are only the reported salaries plus Fight of the Night, Knockout of the Night and Submission of the Night bonuses that have been made public. Many top performing fighters get additional bonuses paid out to them that aren't reported, plus the top guys get a cut of the pay-per-view buys for events that they headline (not to mention every fighter makes sponsorship money). Also, many athletic commissions don't report fighter's salary info, so for those we've estimated a fighter's purse based on what they have earned in their other fights. Fighters with some estimated purses are marked with a * in the database. This data should still be considered very close to accurate, as most fighters' purses remain rather steady from fight to fight (unless they ink a new contract in the meantime).

This list is a living, breathing thing - we will be updating it after each UFC event's pay info is released, so check back often.

(updated after UFC 152)

1 Chuck Liddell* $4,320,000
2 Tito Ortiz* $4,075,000
3 Quinton Jackson* $3,240,000
4 Michael Bisping* $3,135,000
5 Georges St-Pierre * $3,102,000
6 Randy Couture* $3,045,000
7 Brock Lesnar $2,825,000
8 Rashad Evans* $2,697,000
9 Anderson Silva * $2,671,000
10 B.J. Penn * $2,650,000
11 Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira * $2,170,000
12 Lyoto Machida* $2,075,000
13 Matt Hughes* $2,045,000
14 Mauricio Rua* $2,040,000
15 Wanderlei Silva* $2,020,000
16 Forrest Griffin* $1,907,000
17 Mirko Cro Cop* $1,885,000
18 Jon Jones* $1,852,000
19 Vitor Belfort* $1,844,000
20 Frank Mir * $1,433,000
21 Dan Henderson* $1,400,000
22 Josh Koscheck * $1,302,000
23 Rich Franklin* $1,251,000
24 Junior dos Santos* $1,190,000
25 Diego Sanchez* $1,187,000

Full list;

http://www.mma-manifesto.com/ufc-fighter-salary-database/salary-main/ufc-career-fighter-earnings.html


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 2, 2012)

JESUS CHRIST!! You guys see Kyle Kingsbury's eye?!?! This is the day after the fight;


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 2, 2012)

Had no idea those fighters made that much..why are they always crying poor?...........Jones is unstoppable at that weight...he will dismantle henderson..bank it!...Spider is the only guy I could see standing up with him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 2, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Had no idea those fighters made that much..why are they always crying poor?...........Jones is unstoppable at that weight...he will dismantle henderson..bank it!...Spider is the only guy I could see standing up with him.


Agree 100%, I think Jones is going to hang onto that belt for a while. I have my doubts even about Fador, and that is definitely saying something! 35 and retired, but that would be a beautiful match! Him and the spider are the only two dudes on Jones' level in existence that I know about.

I saw Nick Diaz tweet a video about "UFC fighters get paid nothing", it was a dude promoting professional boxing, so it's totally biased, and he was comparing the purses to the champions in boxing who make 20 mil/fight, which is total bullshit because boxers shouldn't get paid that much. He also gave a statistic noting "80% of the purse goes to the fighters, in the UFC it's not even 20%"... 

Poor UFC fighters.. 

If you're good, you can make a really great living in the UFC, you also have the added incentive to win fight of the night, KO of the night, or sub of the night, which, depending on how big a name you are, sometimes surpasses the actual purse! The fight bonuses at this last event were $65,000 ON TOP OF the purse! Cry me a fuckin' river!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 13, 2012)

UFC 153: Silva v. Bonnar tonight!

*Main Card (PPV)*

Light Heavyweight Anderson Silva vs Stephan Bonnar 

Heavyweight Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira vs Dave Herman 

Light Heavyweight Glover Teixeira vs Fabio Maldonado 

Welterweight Erick Silva vs Jon Fitch 

Light Heavyweight Wagner Prado vs Phil Davis 

Welterweight Demian Maia vs Rick Story 

*Preliminary Card (FX)*

Featherweight Rony Mariano Bezerra vs Sam Sicilia 

Lightweight Gleison Tibau vs Francisco Trinaldo 

Featherweight Diego Brandao vs Joey Gambino 

Welterweight Sergio Moraes vs Renee Forte 

*Preliminary Card (Facebook)*

Middleweight Luiz Cané vs Chris Camozzi 

Lightweight Cristiano Marcello vs Reza Madadi


Facebook fights are about to start, anybody else tuning in?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 13, 2012)

Can we get it online free anywhere?...we were heading to a bar to watch but plans changed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 13, 2012)

I found the last one online so I'm sure you can, just might take a while


----------



## Squizz (Oct 14, 2012)

I didn't watch this event. Was it any good?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 14, 2012)

It was decent, the Silva v. Bonnar fight went as expected, it was weird though, Anderson just stood against the cage and let Bonnar throw punches, caught maybe 2 or 3 decent shots and didn't look like they hurt him at all. Joe Rogan was saying he's nuts and that's the only way Bonnar would have won. I was watching it going "wtf is he doing?", he'd get some space and away from the cage and then just go straight back, never seen anything like that in a fight. And the knee that ended it was crazy! Worse than the knee he gave to Chael, I thought Bonnars sternum was broken, he buckled in pain. Had to have broken something..

*THEY HAVE TO SET UP ANDERSON SILVA V. JON JONES! *

Nog's armbar was the sweetest move of the night! That shut Herman up! LOL!

Glover handed Maldonado a fucking beating! Unbelievable he didn't get knocked out, anyone else would have, if it were me I'd probably still be in the IC with brain trauma! That first round was complete annihilation!

Fitch impressed me, that dude came to bring it!

Maia's armbar was pretty awesome

Decent show


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 14, 2012)

[youtube]IvlFoQTse8s[/youtube]

Holy shit this fight is awesome!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 15, 2012)

What would you rather see, Anderson Silva v. GSP or Anderson Silva v. Jon Jones?

Silva - 37 wins 4 losses (2 submissions, 1 decision, & 1 DQ) MW champion since Oct. 14, 2006! Most consecutive wins in UFC history at 16. Most title defenses in UFC history at 14

GSP - 24 wins 2 losses (1 TKO, 1 submission) WW champion since Aug. 25, 2007. Defended WW championship 10 times

Jon Jones - 18 wins 1 loss (by DQ, illegal elbow strikes) LHW champion since March 19, 2011. Defended the LHW championship 4 times


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 15, 2012)

Silva will destroy GSP...but I will say all signs point to a Jones/Silva fight in the very near future!!!! which is great..been wanting this for 2 years now and it looks like it is going to happen...my prediction is Bones wins this fight.


----------



## TheMan13 (Oct 15, 2012)

_*I say Silva by means of intellect and ground knowledge  *_


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 15, 2012)

Jones has such a long reach not sure Silva can get inside


----------



## TheMan13 (Oct 15, 2012)

He always finds a way  Don't forget Sensei Steven Seagal is in Silva's camp:

[video=youtube;ytVRe5ll1Sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ytVRe5ll1Sc[/video]


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 15, 2012)

plug ins are off so all i see is a grey box...slow connection ...but Segal could have used his as muscle ten years ago when he was paying the mob protection money and being shaken down like a bitch.


----------



## TheMan13 (Oct 15, 2012)

I was just yanking your chain


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 15, 2012)

lol man...did ya check out that tavern next to the clubhouse yet?


----------



## TheMan13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nope, I had some plans change this week and I'm looking at Fri or Sat now.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 15, 2012)

Going to check the mail in a minute...day 13 today


----------



## mcrandle (Oct 15, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Jones has such a long reach not sure Silva can get inside


I never have been a Silva fan. I ALWAYS root against the guy, but I can tell you, without a doubt, 120 PERCENT, that Silva would destroy Jones. Dude, the guy is not fucking human. He has done things to top-tier fighters that no one else has. Saturday night just reiterated that fact. The guy let Bonnar hit him. He actually put Bonnar in pain. The same guy that took Jon Jones the distance. The same Jon Jones that put Machida TO SLEEP. The guy that knocked out Vitor with his foot. The same Vitor that almost submitted Jones. 

Anderson Silva trains like no other. He trains by dodging tennis balls being shot out of a machine. His chin is like steel, Bonnar proved that. Only one person ever owned him and that was Chael Sonnen. Listen, maybe a year ago I'd have picked Jones, but now I see holes in Jones game where I actually see improvement in SIlva's! 

The man is not human. And this is coming from me, a guy who has NEVER liked Anderson Silva.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 17, 2012)

[youtube]ZtFLGlWhXWM[/youtube]

LOL awesome clip!


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;xa-ntmAT8lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa-ntmAT8lg[/video]

The best fight in the history of MMA?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Richie LxP said:


> [video=youtube;xa-ntmAT8lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa-ntmAT8lg[/video]
> 
> The best fight in the history of MMA?


Awesome fight, but no way is that the best in MMA! Griffin v. Bonnar, that one I recently posted, a handful of others.. Diego v. Karo.. tons are better than that slugfest IMO!


----------



## Blaze Master (Oct 17, 2012)

they just announced the coaches for the next season of tuf. they'll be jones and sonnon, that should make for an interesting season and a good fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn, the next two events are looking pretty decent!

UFC 154 Nov. 17

-GSP finally comes back! The reports I keep hearing are he's better than ever and he's expecting to finish Condit! I've been looking forward to this fight since the Diaz fight!
-Martin Kampmann v. Johny Hendricks - Kampmann's coming off an awesome win over Jake Ellenberger and Hendricks is coming off a win over Josh Koscheck and a KO over Jon Fitch (Fitch's last performance was awesome though, I'd like to see that matchup again if Hendricks loses against Kampmann), and this fight is in line for title contender against whoever wins the GSP/Condit fight, should be a hell of a fight!

UFC 155 Dec. 29 looks even better!

-Junior Dos Santos v. Can Velasquez for the heavyweight title! JDS is a best at striking, and unbelievably powerful, I'm expecting him to hold onto the belt, but Cain isn't some bum, dude has mad skill too, should be a great fight either way! I hope Cain comes back with a furious vengeance! Expect fireworks! Rumor is the winner of this fight is going to fight Alistair Overeem.
-Forrest Griffin v. Phil Davis - I'm expecting it to be a wrestling match with Davis coming out on top
-Gray Maynard v. Joe Lauzon! Shit this one will be awesome! I love watching both of these guys fight! Too close to call for me!
-I haven't really seen Chris Weidman fight, but he's the talk of the town it seems, a rising star, I've even heard people say he might give Anderson comp.! We'll see..
-I heard Erik Koch is supposed to be on this card as well..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you guys think the MMA fighters in the UFC get paid enough, or is Dana White blowing smoke up our asses?

[youtube]9HM8QgYFlCU[/youtube]


----------



## motorcycleracer (Oct 29, 2012)

I just want to thank the original Op for this thread, UFC and MMA RULE I hope someday my son can get in to this great sport.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 17, 2012)

UFC 154 tonight! George St. Pierre's return after an 11 month ACL injury 

I can't wait to see him back in the cage! 

Main card:

-Welterweight - George St. Pierre (22, 2) v. Carlos Condit (28, 5) to unify the welterweight championship!






-Welterweight - Martin Kampmann (20, 5) v. Johny Hendricks (13, 1)






-Middleweight - Francis Carmont (19, 7) v. Tom Lawlor (8, 4)






-Lightweight - Mark Bocek (11, 4) v. Rafael dos Anjos (17, 6)






-Featherweight - Mark Hominick (20, 11) v. Pablo Garza (11, 3)






Prelims on FX:

-Middleweight - Patrick Cote (17, 8 ) v. Alessio Sakara (15, 9)






-Light Heavyweight - Cyrille Diabate (18, 8 ) v. Chad Griggs (11, 2)






-Lightweight - Sam Stout (18, 7) v. John Makdessi (9, 2)






-Featherweight - Antonio Carvalho (14, 5) v. Rodrigo Damm (10, 5)






Prelims on Facebook:

-Welterweight - Mathew Riddle (6, 3) v. John Maguire (18, 4)






-Bantamweight - Ivan Menjivar (24, 9) v. Azamat Gashimov (7, 1)






-Featherweight - Steven Siler (21, 9) v. Darren Elkins (14, 2)






I'll be looking for a live stream and post it up if I find anything.


----------



## ru4r34l (Nov 17, 2012)

Great card tonight, I'm counting on Condit, third round stoppage!

Did someone say live stream: Wiziwig Forum

regards,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 17, 2012)

I looked around a bit for the card but all I saw was the Cung Le v. Franklin bout last week, got a link to tonights card?


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;oYeif_QKomI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYeif_QKomI[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.mma-core.com/

Fights up if anyone wants to see em, catch em quick, they usually only stay up for a day or two after the fight!

Awesome championship bout, two great fighters!


----------



## dashcues (Nov 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://www.mma-core.com/Fights up if anyone wants to see em, catch em quick, they usually only stay up for a day or two after the fight!Awesome championship bout, two great fighters!


Hey Pad.Man, I should have found this thread earlier.Let me know if you need somewhere online to find these fights live.I never miss any.(well...hardly any).Check these out:http://www.1channel.ch/watch-2736068-UFC-154-StPierre-vs-ConditYou can do a search there for other events as well.(also got some good movies on that site)And this:http://mmavideolinks.to/This is a site for MMA lovers.You can search for fights by event or by fighter.If you need a good link for live shows,hit me up in a PM.Some of the sites get shut down when the word get's out too much.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 19, 2012)

dashcues said:


> Hey Pad.Man, I should have found this thread earlier.Let me know if you need somewhere online to find these fights live.I never miss any.(well...hardly any).Check these out:http://www.1channel.ch/watch-2736068-UFC-154-StPierre-vs-ConditYou can do a search there for other events as well.(also got some good movies on that site)And this:http://mmavideolinks.to/This is a site for MMA lovers.You can search for fights by event or by fighter.If you need a good link for live shows,hit me up in a PM.Some of the sites get shut down when the word get's out too much.


Awesome, thanks

Post fight press conference;

[youtube]1wWw09hz-vg[/youtube]


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn, Hendricks has some hands...Good fight, was worried about GSP after the head kick in the 3rd round, but he came back like I knew he would. Kudos to Condit for putting on a hell of a fight; this is one of those times where I don't mind it going to decision.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone have any predictions for the next event, Benson v. Diaz, Macdonald v. Penn, Swick v. Brown?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_on_Fox_5

I'm excited as fuck to see Jose Aldo v. Frankie Edgar, too!


----------



## ru4r34l (Nov 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anyone have any predictions for the next event, Benson v. Diaz, Macdonald v. Penn, Swick v. Brown?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_on_Fox_5
> 
> I'm excited as fuck to see Jose Aldo v. Frankie Edgar, too!


This will be another exciting card, I'm not sure how Franky Edgar got a title match but whatever?

Diaz, Rua, MacDonald, and Brown for the wins. Schaub and Johnson can also be a very good fight.

regards,


----------



## dashcues (Nov 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anyone have any predictions for the next event, Benson v. Diaz, Macdonald v. Penn, Swick v. Brown?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_on_Fox_5
> 
> I'm excited as fuck to see Jose Aldo v. Frankie Edgar, too!


I'll go..Benson,Penn,Swick,Hua,and Aldo.Also like Yves Edwards over Jeremy Stephens,but could go either way.All in all,should be a good night of fights.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 24, 2012)

My picks are Benson, probably take it to decision and Diaz will complain thinking he won the fight, Rua, should be an exciting fight, that one could go either way, Penn, dude has fire in his eyes, he's going to smash Rory!, Swick, I hope Stephens wins, his fights are always exciting, not sure about the rest


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sleeping on Rory..dude is a beast and will have a belt soon ...Penn is too old....Benson..Rua..Swick..and stephens win.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2012)

I keep hearing the same thing about Rory, but I've never seen him fight, so I might be a little biased towards BJ, but dude, BJ looks like he's ready to fuck shit up. They had a twitter battle (LOL) and it has seemed to light a flame under BJ's ass! I haven't seen him this focused since the Sanchez fight! We saw what he did to him! LOL! 

To see Rory's skills, which fight would you suggest I watch? I Saw Condit beat him, so again, probably totally biased.. Who has he completely annihilated? I keep hearing from every source he's the next up and comer, so I don't discount him at all!

Diaz gonna fuck shit up, but he has to finish. Judges usually give it to the champion if there's no finish. I'm not sure the Swede is up for the fight against Shogun, but he's got a good record and is hungry, so that should be a great fight! Swick gonna fuck shit up, I agree! I hope Stephens wins, I like that guy, he's got aggression, all of his fights are exciting! Dude comes to battle!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 28, 2012)

All of them...the dude is just so well rounded it is crazy..considering his age...he can submit ya...stand up and kick and punch...good defense , I liked seeing him beat Diaz but yoon heo knee was nice...that was king of the cage fight, mike pyle just got pummeled..so will B.J.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2012)

$10 on BJ, Corso!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sure...I will take your action...logging on from phone now so not on much..will let ya know how to send that to me after fight.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 4, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I keep hearing the same thing about Rory, but I've never seen him fight, so I might be a little biased towards BJ, but dude, BJ looks like he's ready to fuck shit up. They had a twitter battle (LOL) and it has seemed to light a flame under BJ's ass! I haven't seen him this focused since the Sanchez fight! We saw what he did to him! LOL!
> 
> To see Rory's skills, which fight would you suggest I watch? I Saw Condit beat him, so again, probably totally biased.. Who has he completely annihilated? I keep hearing from every source he's the next up and comer, so I don't discount him at all!
> 
> Diaz gonna fuck shit up, but he has to finish. Judges usually give it to the champion if there's no finish. I'm not sure the Swede is up for the fight against Shogun, but he's got a good record and is hungry, so that should be a great fight! Swick gonna fuck shit up, I agree! I hope Stephens wins, I like that guy, he's got aggression, all of his fights are exciting! Dude comes to battle!


I am suprised so many people havent seen rorymac fight up to this date the guys a beast at WW. WATCH Rory vs Nate diaz if u want to see rorys skill. but i got a feelin that if BJ comes focused it will be a coin flip who wins both r very skilled fighters.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Did you guys see the road to UFC on Fox 5, BJ's segment said a lot, he's tired of feeling like he's on his way out and everyone counting him out, he feels like if he beats Rory he'll be in the running again. He's not that old at 33, so I think he's still got a chance, he seems really determined and focused, and one thing he's got over Rory is experience. I wonder if Rory wins what's going to happen with his next few fights, that should definitely put him in the running for a title shot or at least contention, BUT he's training partners with GSP, so damn, that should be interesting!

If BJ wins he'll probably have to face a couple more contenders before he gets another shot at the title. Depending on how those fights go it'll be easier to determine how he'll do against GSP again, but he's 0-2 so far, and GSP looked awesome in his last fight against Condit.

I'd like to see BJ v. Condit and BJ v. Kampmann or maybe BJ v. Hendricks before he gets a chance at the title again, if he wins both of those fights after beating Rory this Sat. I think GSP might have another fight before he faces Hendricks, they're trying to work something out with Anderson Silva at catchweight (terrible idea for GSP!), he'd destroy Hendricks imo.

I still can't wait to see Aldo v. Edgar! 

The Shogun v. Gustafsson fight looks pretty awesome too!

I think the Benson v. Diaz fight will go to decision with the champ retaining the title and Diaz disagreeing with the judges decision (like usual..)


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^How about BJ vs thaigo alves or nate marqaurt once SF folds. also aldo vs edgar will be the FOTY. its going to be a war


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 4, 2012)

Im a fan of BJ but I dont know what else he has to accomplish besides a few more non title fight wins. I dont see him beating GSP and I only see him being welterweight champion if the opponent is someone else. I think BJ can even go to featherweight, those would be some crazy fights. 

If Rory wins I think he should fight Nick Diaz for a title shot.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Alves has been off the radar for a while, and he's coming off a loss to Kampmann, I think if BJ won and faced Alves, he's destroy him. I haven't seen Marquart in the ring in a while, where's he been? Did he get suspended?

That might be an interesting fight, he's a huge WW

I'm a big fan of Aldo, I hope he wins, but Edgar has a crazy amount of determination

BJ said he wants to be known as the best in the world again, he said he has something to prove to himself. That would be awesome if he had a few consecutive stoppages and faced GSP for the third time and actually dethroned him! 

Diaz has fought at WW, but I think Rory is way too big for him to handle, and too aggressive. Shea pointed it out, they've fought before and Rory won, Nick took a beating

I'd like to see GSP v. Rory if he wins, but I'm not sure if they'd do it! Fuck, the UFC should have stipulations about stuff like that, turning down certain fights because you don't want them.. That's the business, Condit and GSP just did it, they have the same trainers and coaches, Rashad and Jones did it, though Rashad was off that team, but still, they used to be teammates, sometimes, teammates have to fight each other, it just means your team is the shit if two guys from it are fighting for the championship! Win or lose, you always have that to fall back on and get back on the horse and climb the latter to the top again.

I wanna see Jones v. Silva! THAT'S a SUPERFIGHT! (much more interested in that fight than GSP v. Silva)

Can't wait to see Rousey get her 7th armbar!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 6, 2012)

Im getting tired of Rousey and her armbar, mostly because she beat a canadian girl last time lol. it is impressive but it does bore me. Submissions are entertaining but I dont like one trick ponies. 

I couldnt find the Nick Diaz vs McDonald video, only him and Nate fought apparently. Im pretty sure I seen that fight but I cant remember it. Though theres a good chance you are right that Rory would easily beat Nick since Rory beat his brother and Nate and Nick have similar styles, I do think Nick is a better fighter though. Might be a good stand up match if Nicks boxing can measure up to Rorys diverse striking.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Im getting tired of Rousey and her armbar, mostly because she beat a canadian girl last time lol. it is impressive but it does bore me. Submissions are entertaining but I dont like one trick ponies.
> 
> I couldnt find the Nick Diaz vs McDonald video, only him and Nate fought apparently. Im pretty sure I seen that fight but I cant remember it. Though theres a good chance you are right that Rory would easily beat Nick since Rory beat his brother and Nate and Nick have similar styles, I do think Nick is a better fighter though. Might be a good stand up match if Nicks boxing can measure up to Rorys diverse striking.


My bad, I meant Nate.

It's amazing Rousey's opponents go in KNOWING exactly what the hell she's going to do and she still does it. IMO, her fights are pretty exciting. I hear Rousey v. Cyborg is in talks but Cyborg has to drop to 135

I think Nick Diaz is a little overrated


----------



## loquacious (Dec 6, 2012)

Nick is overrated and Nate is a way better fighter. Also, a fight between Silva and GSP is a joke and should never happen! GSP is a natural welterweight while Silva walks around at 215-220. A fight between Silva and Jones would be much more interesting and a helluva lot more fair.


----------



## loquacious (Dec 6, 2012)

Also, I would rather see GSP fight Hendricks!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 6, 2012)

loquacious said:


> Also, I would rather see GSP fight Hendricks!


looks like it will be gsp vs nick diaz next. dana white said it today


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 6, 2012)

Couldn't. Agree more....Silva would whoop gsp ass in under. A minute...now bones Jones n Silva is must see TV


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Shea_Heights said:


> looks like it will be gsp vs nick diaz next. dana white said it today


Shit, really? Are you serious, where did you hear that? 



Corso312 said:


> Couldn't. Agree more....Silva would whoop gsp ass in under. A minute...now bones *Jones n Silva* is must see TV


I'd pay $100 to see that fight


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 6, 2012)

^i heard it at the prefight ufc press confrence today. gsp has requested nick diaz for his next fight and the ufc will make it happen


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh man, Diaz gonna get smashed! I bet he retires again after that


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 6, 2012)

Diaz will get beatdown ..hope they fight....


----------



## loquacious (Dec 6, 2012)

Shea_Heights said:


> looks like it will be gsp vs nick diaz next. dana white said it today


WTF? No fucking way! This is bullshit as Nick doesn't deserve a shot! I will say this, it will be fun to watch GSP destroy Diaz. If it does happen then I am calling it now, GSP by submission in the third round (rear naked choke)!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2012)

loquacious said:


> WTF? No fucking way! This is bullshit as Nick doesn't deserve a shot! I will say this, it will be fun to watch GSP destroy Diaz. If it does happen then I am calling it now, GSP by submission in the third round (rear naked choke)!


I agree, but he's probably second best at hyping up a fight (after Sonnen), and he's been talking so much shit for like a year about how he should be the welterweight champion and how he won the Condit fight. I'm glad there might finally be a chance to shut him the fuck up! GSP will dominate the whole fight, I predict it'll go to decision, Diaz' Juijitsu isn't anything to fuck with and he does have good strikes, but GSP is on another level when it comes to athletic ability, strength, grappling and wrestling. I don't see GSP losing that fight unless Diaz comes out with something unexpected or gets a lucky punch or something.


----------



## loquacious (Dec 7, 2012)

It seems we may agree Mr. Bater!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 7, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I agree, but he's probably second best at hyping up a fight (after Sonnen), and he's been talking so much shit for like a year about how he should be the welterweight champion and how he won the Condit fight. I'm glad there might finally be a chance to shut him the fuck up! GSP will dominate the whole fight, I predict it'll go to decision, Diaz' Juijitsu isn't anything to fuck with and he does have good strikes, but GSP is on another level when it comes to athletic ability, strength, grappling and wrestling. I don't see GSP losing that fight unless Diaz comes out with something unexpected or gets a lucky punch or something.



You think nick doesn't have athletic ability compared to gsp? You must have no idea what types of shit he does! did you know he is also on a cycling team? He is working out constantly, his cardio is top notch ( http://nickdiaz.net/racing-team/ , The Michael David winery cycling/triathlete team http://www.deltavelo.com/team/ , http://www.deltavelo.com/nick_diaz/ ) he has been into the triathlons lately! Take it from me, the brothers are at the gym plenty. I've watched nick destroy guys twice his size. I watched nate and gilbert boxing to prepare for his fight right before he got hurt.

Although I have been training I don't follow UFC or gsp, All I'm saying is Don't count nick out! I'm not saying he is going to win but you guys really shouldn't be so sure of gsp!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 7, 2012)

my picture is already on riu so another won't hurt (I bet you couldn't guess I'm the one in the blue shirt)
http://nagafighter.com/index.php?module=eventdetailpage/261

One of my trainers is here from brazil and is the san francisco naga champion Black/brown belt middle weight and expert middle weight no-gi
my other trainer took second in the 2009 and 2010 pan am championships
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/grappling/Andre_De_Freitas_vs_Diego_Herzog_Medium_Heavy_Weight_2010_P/10042696

I have world class fighters doing yard work with me!


----------



## ru4r34l (Dec 7, 2012)

I


NoGutsGrower said:


> You think nick doesn't have athletic ability compared to gsp? You must have no idea what types of shit he does! did you know he is also on a cycling team? He is working out constantly, his cardio is top notch ( http://nickdiaz.net/racing-team/ ) he has been into the cycling latel ! Take it from me, the brothers are at the gym plenty. I've watched nick destroy guys twice his size. I watched nate and gilbert boxing to prepare for his fight right before he got hurt.
> View attachment 2434071View attachment 2434072View attachment 2434073View attachment 2434074
> Although I have been training I don't follow UFC or gsp, All I'm saying is Don't count nick out! I'm not saying he is going to win but you guys really shouldn't be so sure of gsp!


I like Nicks' skillset, but GSP wins 10/10 times.

regards,


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 7, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> I
> I like Nicks' skillset, but GSP wins 10/10 times.
> 
> regards,


Lol, do you train with nick? then you have no idea what his "skillset" is!


----------



## ru4r34l (Dec 7, 2012)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Lol, do you train with nick? then you have no idea what his "skillset" is!


Yes, i have to train with someone to know What skillset he possess 

regards,


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 7, 2012)

So you have trained with him or are training with him? your location says canada. People pick up new skills all the time! I just assumed you were one of the many people that talk about fighting that really have no clue besides what they see on t.v.
Just as I said before, I cant say he is going to win but I cant say he is going to lose. Shit happens in a fight, They are both good!


----------



## ru4r34l (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, my older brother was a ringside physician (started in boxing and moved to MMA years ago). I have had the luck of being able to meet, and train (I use the term quite loosely) as I am much more of a fan then a fighter .

I like both the brothers and they are incredibly tough and athletic (I even like there Stockton swagger) unfortunately I do not think Nick has the ability to beat GSP

I'll be in Nevada next weekend for the TUFF finale, hope to see Big Country do some damage, and Varner vs Guillard could have fireworks.

regards,


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't need to train with the Detroit lions to know that greenbay is going to kick the shit out of them Sunday night...gsp will destroy Diaz...ten hours until bJ Penn gets steamrolled by Rory..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I don't need to train with the Detroit lions to know that greenbay is going to kick the shit out of them Sunday night...gsp will destroy Diaz...ten hours until bJ Penn gets steamrolled by Rory..


10 hours till I'll be giving you my mailing address to collect that $10! haha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I don't need to train with the Detroit lions to know that greenbay is going to kick the shit out of them Sunday night...gsp will destroy Diaz...ten hours until bJ Penn gets steamrolled by Rory..


i hope bj retires after this fight.... win {if he somehow does} or lose {which im 75-80% sure he will} was a huge bj penn fan back in da day and still would of been if he just would of retired and stayed retired after the second time frankie edgar got in that ass


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Lol, do you train with nick? then you have no idea what his "skillset" is!


both the diaz brother are chumps.... that can somewhat box... bt have raw ass bjj skills... nate looks malnurished has fuck someone buy him a sandwich or something


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 10 hours till I'll be giving you my mailing address to collect that $10! haha


bj is most likely gonna get tko's in later rounds, or take a loss via u.d. best cast scenario for the prodigy is he loses by split decision... its highly unlikely he is gonna out strike or sub rorey


----------



## dashcues (Dec 9, 2012)

theexpress said:


> bj is most likely gonna get tko's in later rounds, or take a loss via u.d. best cast scenario for the prodigy is he loses by split decision... its highly unlikely he is gonna out strike or sub rorey


Good call.Rory looked good.Picked BJ apart.That kick to the body was brutal.
Glad I stopped betting MMA. Hua..Swick...Penn.Yeah,I would of lost the farm last night


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 9, 2012)

Bj. Got worked..Diaz abused by hendo..I love it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yup, total domination by Rory and Benson. Matt Browns KO over Swick was awesome!

I wanna see Condit face Rory again, that would be a sweet rematch


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Also, Dennis Siver was pretty impressive against Nam Phan


----------



## ru4r34l (Dec 9, 2012)

Dana should be proud today, awesome all round card.

regards,


----------



## BBbubblegum (Dec 9, 2012)

I had Diaz, Rua, and Penn. All my guys fucking blew it...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gustafsson v. Jones looks good, he might actually give Jonny some competition!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Bj. Got worked..Diaz abused by hendo..I love it


i like diaz doe... he got stomped!!!! and was still like "fuck u pussy!!!!".... bendo is a fucking genius nside ta cage.. i never in mylife seen someone jab at there oppenents knee!!! and it was a productive and damaging move to.. thats innovative has fuck..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Gustafsson v. Jones looks good, he might actually give Jonny some competition!


spider silva would destroy jones on his feet... silva does some crazy ass shit that is waaaaaay accurate, jones does some crazy ass shit that looks cool to the eye but is less accuruate.. people starting to see his spinning elbow comming... i would just be worried about silva getting taken down and pounded out.. he was taken down pretty easily by chael sonnen but he couldnt inflict any real damage on him like how i know jones can... but again on the feet anderson silva will own jones


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2012)

and im tired of people saying jones can beat dos santoss... jon bones jones will get his ass knocked out by jds 10 outta 10 times... he isnt taking cigano down and pounding him out like i seen on sooo many sherdog threads get fucking real


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Even though Dos Santos is bigger, I think Jones would win that match up. The only person I think could really actually beat Jones is Anderson Silva


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah that was crazy...knee punches...Diaz is just too much of a shit talker ...was hoping bendo broke his jaw


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

Care to double down on that ten spot?...would like to build it up to a cnote. By spring


----------



## ru4r34l (Dec 10, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Even though Dos Santos is bigger, I think Jones would win that match up. The only person I think could really actually beat Jones is Anderson Silva


I put my money on bones.

regards,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Fight of the year, 2011, Shogun v. Dan Henderson

http://www.fightvideomma.com/2011/11/mauricio-rua-vs-dan-henderson-fight.html


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Even though Dos Santos is bigger, I think Jones would win that match up. The only person I think could really actually beat Jones is Anderson Silva


your a fucking retard.... silva beats jones for sure.... jds would smash them both.. silva included even thought they train with eachother at blackhouse.... jon jones is not god.... get off his nutts i cant wait till he cant cutt down to 205 ad gets rocked by the realbig boys


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2012)

I wasn't aware weight classes would need to be explained.. 

OF COURSE JDS would give Silva comp. Are you retarded? He's more than 50lbs heavier at fight weight. My previous post was alluding to those in the same weight class, besides Jones (a class above). 

Aldo is the most dominant featherweight in existence, do I need to say Dos Santos wouldn't cripple him in a fight? 

Use your head.

Silva > Jones > Dos Santos.

Wanna bet? I'm game. Otherwise, stfu.


----------



## ru4r34l (Dec 15, 2012)

I am at the TUF 16 Finale being held tonight, not a great card but Nelson vs Mitrione should be a good war.*

Main Card*
Roy Nelson vs. Matt Mitrione 
Mike Ricci vs. Colton Smith 
Pat Barry vs. Shane del Rosario

*Prelims*
Johnny Bedford vs. Marcos Vinicius 
Vinc Pichel vs. Rustam Khabilov 
TJ Waldburger vs. Nick Catone

regards,


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 15, 2012)

^^I actually think this is a very good main card for a tuf finale. even better then some PPVs this year. you cheering for ricci? he could be the first canadian to win TUF. Also the guillard/varner and poirier/brookins fights should be exciting


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fight of the year, 2011, Shogun v. Dan Henderson
> 
> http://www.fightvideomma.com/2011/11/mauricio-rua-vs-dan-henderson-fight.html


 I thought eddie alverez vs micheal chandler won MMA FOTY ?.


----------



## ru4r34l (Dec 15, 2012)

Shea_Heights said:


> ^^I actually think this is a very good main card for a tuf finale. even better then some PPVs this year. you cheering for ricci? he could be the first canadian to win TUF. Also the guillard/varner and poirier/brookins fights should be exciting


Both Guillard and Varner have had too many ups and downs, but they should fight like hell as this may be an elimination from UFC match. I think Ricci will win and not because he is Canadian .

When is Pat Berry going to stop eating and become a LH, he weighed in at 238 and looks like crap again, sigh.

regards,


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 15, 2012)

did u say u were watching it live in person? if so did u find the venue abit small? watching it on TV the place looks really small for a ufc event


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anderson is WAY Overrated in the MMA community. He doesn't like to challenge himself unless they are good stylistic matchups IE Forrest, Bonner, Irvin. He would get smashed if he actually steps up and fights Jones. Christ, he didn't even want to fight Weidman but he wanted to fight WW GSP and DIaz. DIAZ!!!!!!. Pathetic.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Marla 420 said:


> Anderson is WAY Overrated in the MMA community. He doesn't like to challenge himself unless they are good stylistic matchups IE Forrest, Bonner, Irvin. He would get smashed if he actually steps up and fights Jones. Christ, he didn't even want to fight Weidman but he wanted to fight WW GSP and DIaz. DIAZ!!!!!!. Pathetic.


LOL! You're dreamin', bud!

Anderson Silva is the pound for pound best fighter in the world right now. He'd SMASH Jones. And that's saying something, Jones' only loss comes from DQ, and he fights 20lbs heavier! 

His striking is unmatched. He's the most accurate fighter in the middleweight division (probably in the entire UFC);







He's got knockout power, as proved by his last four fights, Bonnar, Sonnen, Okami & Belfort. He's competent off the ground with submission wins over Dan Henderson and Travis Lutter, 33 out of 37 wins, 26 by finish! 14 title defenses (UFC record) had 5 of his opponents not tested positive for illegal substances. Holds the UFC record for most consecutive wins at 17! 

Fuck me, Anderson Silva is EASILY the best fighter in the world. Jones? Jones WHO!?

I'd put $1,000 on Silva to beat Jones. Dana White said they will definitely face off, so we're likely to see Silva v. GSP and Silva v. Jones in 2013. GSP is going to run through Nick Diaz, then face Johny Hendricks, and likely retain his WW title, Jones is going to run though Chael Sonnen and likely retain his LHW title, so I'm thinking the Silva v. Jones fight will take place in summer and the Silva v. GSP fight will take place sometime late next year, Oct-Dec 2013. My money's on Silva for both of those fights. I predict he'll give Jones his first loss. 

I'd LOVE to see Silva with the WW, MW, and LHW title at the same time! Son of a bitch that would be crazy! And a UFC first! I think GSP and Silva will fight at a catch weight, so it likely won't be a title fight, but the LHW fight against Jones might be. Silva's fought there before and fucked shit up (Griffin)!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gsp. Will get murdered by the spider....Jones n him will be a great match..pay that ten b4 you start laying out 1k bets high roller....anyone see Hector Lombard fight? Dudes a bad man...rumored to be going to ufc to fight. Silva.


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 17, 2012)

Anderson is Great but he isn't the GOAT. Anderson walks around at 220-230 and cuts weight to fight in the weakest division in MMA (MW). He picks and chooses who he fights, so he can always try and get as many advantages as he can. When Shogun KO'd Machida he called out Anderson and Anderson replied with "If Shogun wants to fight me he can come to MW and do it" while he challenged GSP and wants GSP to fight him at CW. Spider would KO GSP easily but he is also a GIANT compared to GSP so it isn't that much of a challenge. Weidman was the number one contender and Anderson DECLINED that fight while fishing for a fight for GSP/Diaz WHO ARE WW's. Anderson also said he might wanna fight Franklin.... FOR THE 3rd TIME!!! Anderson looked just as big as Forrest did when they fought each other. Anderson is king of a weak division and gets waaaay too much credit for it. Also Jones would SMASH Anderson if he ever steps up to him. LOL at anyone whoe thinks otherwise.

Jones Elite wins Vera,Shogun,Rashad,Rampage,Machida,Vitor,Bader > Anderson Elite wins Vitor, Hendo, Forrest,Rich(Maybe?) Not many ELITE wins.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2012)

Silva dropped down because he beat the piss out of everyone at 205....he had no challengers in that division.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 17, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Silva dropped down because he beat the piss out of everyone at 205....he had no challengers in that division.


 how did he beat the piss out of everyone at 205?? he only moved up to fight forrest/bonnar/irvin. if he fought 3 real challengers like rashad/shogun/gus then u could say that. also AS moved up not down. AS started at 170 early in his career and wasnt a dominate fighter until he moved to the UFC were the rules benifate his style of fighting. IDK if you know this but AS was a just a average fighter in his PRIDE days.which was the top MMA org. of its time


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Wat?

No real challengers?

What about Dan Henderson? Chael Sonnen, Belfort, Nate Marquartd? All of them are bigger fighters who can fight at 205. All finishes. 

Every legitimate fighting organization on the planet has Anderson Silva at number 1, pound for pound. The guy hasn't lost a fight since 2004 (except for a DQ in 2005). That's, going on 9 years of total domination of the MW division. 

I bet Silva could probably even take out a couple top tier HW fighters!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 17, 2012)

corso said he "beat the piss out of" every challenger at 205 which is very untrue..all fighters you listed AS fought was at 185 weight class NOT 205. I can list 10+ top tier LHW fighters AS has never fought so to say he cleaned out the LHW division makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 17, 2012)

^^^^^^
Hendo is a good win but Hendo is NOT bigger than Anderson shit it isn't even close (Although I want to see a rematch at 205 where Hendo doesn't gas as hard), Chael losses a 3rd of his fights he isn't ELITE, Vitor is a great win but again Vitor isn't bigger than Anderson(They are about the same), Nate is actually fighting at WW now (Anderson can't make WW anymore) So with that said no Anderson is bigger than Nate also. 

Shea understands whats I'm talking about. 

Anderson is Great but when people start claiming he can beat Jones or HW's just because he Dominates MW they are wrong. Anderson picks and chooses who he fights FROM HIS OWN DIVISON. He already stated that he doesn't wanna fight Weidman/Vitor but if Bisping beats Vitor he will fight him (Funny thing is his own camp stated they don't think Bisping will beat Vitor). If he steps up to fight all comers at 205 trust me, he wouldn't be near the P4P list. Anderson is great though and I think if he can beat Weidman and Vitor (again) there will be NO ONE at MW that can touch him. I have no problem for people who have him as P4P 1, You can put GSP/Jones/Anderson at number one and they would all be right.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 20, 2012)

[youtube]sVJBNaMIDXM[/youtube]


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 20, 2012)

None of those guys could hang with Silva, shogun n rampage would get embarrassed ....he is not ducking anyone...not sure where you came up with that.


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 20, 2012)

^^^^^^^ 

Uhhhh, pretty sure I already stated that after Shogun KO'd Anderson's "Brother" He basically said he would love to fight Anderson. When Anderson was asked what he thought about fighting Shogun he said if he wants me he can cut to MW and do it. While being a big hypocrite he turns around and calls out GSP while saying fight me at Catchweight because I can't make weight at WW. Also It seems like you have alot more confidence in Anderson "Embarrassing" Shogun and Rampage then Anderson himself has. Yea Rampage, Shogun, Rashad, Machida aren't undefeated but that happens when your fighting Legit Competition every fight.


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cain vs JDS 2 will be a WAR. Hopefully it's a longer fight then the first one, I just wanna see JDS on his back and see what he can do on the ground. He is like a cat though, he gets put on the ground and he pops up real quick. If Cain can't get him on the ground nobody can. Reem vs JDS will be EPIC if JDS beats Cain again. Best Strikers in the HW division going at it toe to toe.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Marla 420 said:


> Cain vs JDS 2 will be a WAR. Hopefully it's a longer fight then the first one, I just wanna see JDS on his back and see what he can do on the ground. He is like a cat though, he gets put on the ground and he pops up real quick. If Cain can't get him on the ground nobody can. Reem vs JDS will be EPIC if JDS beats Cain again. Best Strikers in the HW division going at it toe to toe.


Yeah that's going to be a good fight regardless of the outcome! Really excited to see it!

Still dying to see Aldo v. Edgar, too!


What do you guys think about all these upcoming fights!? Holy shit 2013 is looking STACKED already!

Condit v. MacDonald rematch!

GSP v. Diaz!

Cain v. JDS!

Hendricks v. Ellenberger

Koscheck v. Lawler

Aldo v. Edgar!

(POSSIBLY) GSP v. Silva! or Jones v. Silva!!!!

Rousey's debut!

Barao v. McDonald for the interim bantamweight championship!

Johnson v. Dodson

..

STACKED!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 29, 2012)

SPOILERS! Don't scroll down if you don't want the results of UFC 155!























































Cain v. Dos Santos 3 should be EPIC!

I thought Lauzon was going to win, Miller is a good fighter, damn.

I'm glad Guillard lost, his showboating at the weigh ins made him look like a dummy..

Lotta decisions, glad I didn't buy the card, I'll check some results tomorrow, I know a few sources they post em up


Who's next, Aldo v. Edgar in February?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 30, 2012)

glad to see jds get exposed as the overrated fraud he is. junior is lucky he lost because overeem would of slaughtered him after his performance against cain the second fight. OVEREEM HW CHAMP 2013


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 30, 2012)

also one of the best cards of 2012 was ufc 155. will be remembered as a all time classics for sure.


----------



## ru4r34l (Dec 30, 2012)

JDS gets worked for 23 minutes, glad Cain got his belt back.

The last 4 cards have been very entertaining, hopefully this continues throughout 2013.

regards,


----------



## dan245876 (Dec 31, 2012)

cain brutalized jds, surprised it didnt get stopped in the 1st. jds was really outfought on every level, think the 3rd fight will go the same i cant reli see jds coming back and beating cain after that (although i thought the same thing after the 1st fight). 
on a side note the judge that scored 30-27 for guillard needs a guide dog


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn Cain thrashed JDS hard. JDS/Cain 3 will be EPIC. I still wanna see JDS/Reem but I think after Reem/Bigfoot Reem will face Cain. I think Reem would beat JDS but I don't know if he can stop the TD from Cain. Will be a great fight to watch. If Jones moves up to face Reem/JDS/Cain he would get killed. I hope he moves up sooner rather than later.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 5, 2013)

I doubt Jones moves up....Cain will fuck reem up.


----------



## Scroga (Jan 5, 2013)

Gday.. is there a Muay Thai thread active on riu?


----------



## Scroga (Jan 6, 2013)

Any body?..


----------



## ckrescho (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCxgL0Gm8WU&list=PLC4FDC39F67466711&index=1

Just watched this video by Vice on youtube with Travis Browne, fairly good.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Good way to take a loss, use it as motivation. I bet Browne comes back with fireworks


----------



## Marla 420 (Jan 15, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Good way to take a loss, use it as motivation. I bet Browne comes back with fireworks


How is that a good way to take a loss? He was making excuses, also saying BF made his name off him. Like REally? BF is more known than Browne for sure if anything Browne was trying to make his name off BF. Browne is a decent HW though, I like him I just didn't like his excuses after he lost.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 15, 2013)

lol excuses?? Dude tore his hamstring! I wouldn't really call that an excuse.. 

I meant how he said he's going to take the loss and use it as motivation to get better. That's exactly what a fighter should do with a loss


----------



## Marla 420 (Jan 15, 2013)

That happens all the time. People fight with Broken bones and to a lesser extent mcl/acl tears/damage all the time. On every card fighters have those types of injuries and still fight on to get the win or get the lose. They don't make it seem like that's the only reason they lost. I didn't hear him say BF was a better fighter that night (which he was) he was basically saying If I didn't get injured I would have won. I like Browne I just didn't like the way he handled that loss.


----------



## Marla 420 (Jan 19, 2013)

Vitor/Bisping sat night, If Bisping wins they wanna feed him to Anderson (Easy win, as always in the MW divison) If Vitor KO's Bisping (Which will probably happen) Anderson has said he doesn't want to fight Vitor again. So this match is very important for what will happen with Anderson's next fight. If Bisping loses I don't know what Anderson will do, maybe sit out awhile. Weidman is pretty much the only legitimate contender if Bisping loses and Anderson doesn't wanna fight Vitor. Problem is Anderson already stated that he doesn't wanna fight Weidman either. So I will be very curious to see what happens. I hope Bisping loses so Anderson will HAVE to take on Weidman and quit ducking him. I also just dislike Bisping anyway.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2013)

Bisping was dominated...vitor wants chael, nice...love to see vitor knock that clown out....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 20, 2013)

I thought he called out Jones?


----------



## ru4r34l (Jan 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I thought he called out Jones?


He did, and disrespected Chael in the process; calling him a clown!

IMHO, Sonnen vs Belfor will be a better fight then Jones vs Belfor 2



Vitor Belfor said:


> "Take that punk Chael Sonnen, I don't even know what your name is, and get out," Belfort said right after the fight. "Dana, Lorenzo, kick him out. Let me fight Jon Jones. I need that rematch. Take that clown away. Go home. You did a reality show, go home. Let me fight the real champion. A champion against a champion - not that clown."


For those who think C.Weidman is a legitimate contender think again; he has no wins against top opponents. His last wins were Damien Maia, Mark Munuoz, and Tom Lawlor.

M.Bisping would have been a cake walk for A.Silva but he has more than put in his time and deserved a chance, only losses in the UFC have been to top contenders (W.Silva, C.Sonnen, R.Evans, D.Henderson).

Bisping may have inherited the K.Jardine syptom of only fighting previous champions, and never getting a title bout.

regards,


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2013)

He called out Jones but that is not going to happen, he has not earned it yet....I want him to break Chael jaw...shut that big mouth up...if Jones don't kill him in the ring first that is....Dana is a turd with this lame ass ultimate. Fighter garbage...chael has no buisness fighting bones Jones...give the people what we want ...Silva vs Jones.


----------



## ru4r34l (Jan 20, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> He called out Jones but that is not going to happen, he has not earned it yet....I want him to break Chael jaw...shut that big mouth up...if Jones don't kill him in the ring first that is....Dana is a turd with this lame ass ultimate. Fighter garbage...chael has no buisness fighting bones Jones...give the people what we want ...Silva vs Jones.


IMHO you do not get to call out someone who has already beaten you. Chael vs Vitor will be a better match than most would think.

regards,


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2013)

Agree, Jones vs vigor will always end the same way...but chael will get embarrassed against Jones and belfort..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Whose got the best post fight photo?


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 22, 2013)

anyone got any links for tonights TUF premiere?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 22, 2013)

bundee1 said:


> anyone got any links for tonights TUF premiere?


Nice, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Marla 420 (Jan 22, 2013)

ru4r34l said:


> He did, and disrespected Chael in the process; calling him a clown!
> 
> IMHO, Sonnen vs Belfor will be a better fight then Jones vs Belfor 2
> 
> ...


Actually, Weidman is 5-0 in the UFC MW division and Munoz was ranked 3 when Weidman destroyed him. Maia was also ranked in the top 10 the time of the fight (Who Choked out Chael). Weidman is ranked the number 2 MW in the world. I would like to know who you think is actually a MW Contender? Weidman actually beat Ryan Bader and Phil Davis in college wrestling (LHW's) when they went up against each other. He also has slick BJJ who has competed in grapplers quest he won't get caught ala Chael. His striking is always improving as seen in his last fight against Munoz. Spider would still destroy Weidman standing but that won't be Weidman's game plan. There is literally no one else at MW, But then again MW has always been weak. Spider would be the favorite and rightfully so. But I don't see how anyone else would have a case for a title shot above Weidman.


----------



## Marla 420 (Jan 22, 2013)

They aren't gonna give Vitor another shot at Jones, Vitor/Chael will probably happen though. Chael/Machida needs to happen as well because of all the shit Chael has said. Chael is gonna get his ass beat pretty bad in his next 3 fights. Jones has Chael next and the winner of Moussasi/Gustaffoson and maybe even Cormier. Vitor should just stay at 185 and try to get another fight against Spider. Vitor/Machida would be pretty Epic though.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like a pretty good card! 

I think Rampage might beat the shit out of Teixeira after viewing this clip!

[youtube]sbM6hpPrXuE[/youtube]

And I hope Johnson knocks that smile off Dodsons face!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Looks like a pretty good card!
> 
> I think Rampage might beat the shit out of Teixeira after viewing this clip!
> 
> ...


i love rampage more then anybody... but rampage is gonna get smashed


----------



## Marla 420 (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't buy the Glover hype. I think Rampage is gonna be able to beat him, Glover's only chance is to take him down and hold him. If Glover can finish Page then shit I was dead wrong. I just don't see it happening. Everyone is hyping Glover's stand up and I bet he doesn't stand and trade with Page. This should be fireworks. Mighty Mouse is pretty boring imo but I like Dodson just because he is a finisher. Cerrone/Pettis could be fight of the night.


----------



## Marla 420 (Jan 26, 2013)

I got Dodson/Rampage/Cerrone anyone else have picks?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2013)

mighty mouse........ glover..... pettis.... rampage loses by u.d.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 26, 2013)

Post actual videos? I want to see some bloody faces!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2013)

well theres oneright for me...


----------



## Marla 420 (Jan 26, 2013)

Damn. Glover is outclassing Page. Terrible. I was wrong.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 26, 2013)

Whats everyone think about the chick fights so far?

edit: anyone know the weight classes for women?


----------



## doowmd (Jan 26, 2013)

women will fight at 135lbs.


knew page would get decision-ed.

Pettis aint no joke! love to see him and bendo part 2!

Mighty mouse and Dodson put on a helluva fight! awesome card!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't like how cocky Pettis is, imo, he's gotta be the cockiest fighter in the UFC. He's good, but that makes him much less likable

I love watching female fighters, I just wish there were more of them


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 27, 2013)

Pettis looks great, cocky don't bother me if you can back it up...he can, unlike chael or the Diaz bros ....pettis vs gsp would be great....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bendo v. Pettis 2 would be better


----------



## doowmd (Jan 28, 2013)

GSP is wayyyyy to big for Pettis imo, but idk maybe the quickness trumps the size advantage? Nah the size would beat the quickness. Soon as GSP drags him down it's over.

Who y'all got between Bendo and Melendez? Or if Pettis/Melendez end up fighting down the road? (*Cause Pettis already said he's waiting for the title match to fight again.*)


----------



## Marla 420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Great card coming up on sat. Aldo/Edgar BF/Reem Maia/Fitch Rashad/Lil Nog. Any Picks guys? I went 0 for 3 on the last card but I feel lucky this week. I got Aldo/Reem/Fitch/Rashad. If Rashad wins he will probably fight Anderson Silva at MW. It's between Rashad and Weidman at this point. Anderson's camp stated they wanted to fight Cung Le (Lol) but Dana said hell no. He also said Anderson always wants crazy match ups and that Anderson would probably wanna fight Mighty Mouse next lol. But he said it's either gonna be Weidman or Rashad. Great card coming up. Reem destroys BF and is gonna fight Cain for the title. Maia is on a roll at WW but I don't think he will get past Fitch.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 1, 2013)

Edgar 
Overeem
Fitch
rashad


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Aldo (by way of murder in the 2nd round)
Reem
Fitch
Evans


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

c'mon guys, I wanna see some posts of female fight vids. I have enever seen a famale mma fight yet.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 1, 2013)

^^^^^
I don't know how to post vids but the best/biggest womans fight is Gina Carono vs Cyborg Santos. Rhonda Roussey seems pretty good but Cyborg would destroy her. In real UFC fashion they matched Rhonda with Liz who isn't even top 10. I think they are gonna give her easy matchups and milk her for what she's worth. Rhonda was 1 fight away from fighting Cyborg but she dropped weight, now there is a bunch of drama going on about Cyborg not being able to drop to 135 ect ect. Cyborg is probably the best with Rhonda being a distant 2nd. I wanna see that fight for sure. As for Rhonda/Liz Rhonda via armbar in the 1st.


----------



## ru4r34l (Feb 1, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> ^^^^^
> I don't know how to post vids but the best/biggest womans fight is Gina Carono vs Cyborg Santos. Rhonda Roussey seems pretty good but Cyborg would destroy her. In real UFC fashion they matched Rhonda with Liz who isn't even top 10. I think they are gonna give her easy matchups and milk her for what she's worth. Rhonda was 1 fight away from fighting Cyborg but she dropped weight, now there is a bunch of drama going on about Cyborg not being able to drop to 135 ect ect. Cyborg is probably the best with Rhonda being a distant 2nd. I wanna see that fight for sure. As for Rhonda/Liz Rhonda via armbar in the 1st.


Cyborg can be the top contender if she could make 135, but would most likely suffer the same fate others have; armbar.

regards,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 1, 2013)

[youtube]aEwwfDjrvjs[/youtube]

Rouseys armbar victory over Miesha Tate

I'm a big Rousey fan, but Cyborg would fuck her shit up if she made weight. I had a feeling when the challenge was made that that's why Ronda said that, Cyborg could probably fuck up a couple 125lb men in the UFC imo


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> ^^^^^
> I don't know how to post vids but the best/biggest womans fight is Gina Carono vs Cyborg Santos. Rhonda Roussey seems pretty good but Cyborg would destroy her. In real UFC fashion they matched Rhonda with Liz who isn't even top 10. I think they are gonna give her easy matchups and milk her for what she's worth. Rhonda was 1 fight away from fighting Cyborg but she dropped weight, now there is a bunch of drama going on about Cyborg not being able to drop to 135 ect ect. Cyborg is probably the best with Rhonda being a distant 2nd. I wanna see that fight for sure. As for Rhonda/Liz Rhonda via armbar in the 1st.


To be fair though, she's kind of like the Anderson Silva of the womens division, nobody else is on her level, Cyborg is but she can't make the weight, so similarly, it wouldn't be fair to say Anderson is taking easy fights because nobody else can match his skill and he doesn't want to fight Cain, right?


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 1, 2013)

ru4r34l said:


> Cyborg can be the top contender if she could make 135, but would most likely suffer the same fate others have; armbar.
> 
> regards,


Maybe, Maybe not. All I know is Rhonda was one win away from getting the chance to fight Cyborg and she dropped weight. Who drops weight when they didn't lose and are about to fight for the title? I know all you boys would be fans of Rhonda because you think she is pretty and that's exactly what Dana is banking on. If Cyborg would have destroyed her there would be no women's divison in the UFC.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> To be fair though, she's kind of like the Anderson Silva of the womens division, nobody else is on her level, Cyborg is but she can't make the weight, so similarly, it wouldn't be fair to say Anderson is taking easy fights because nobody else can match his skill and he doesn't want to fight Cain, right?


Well no, It's fair to say Anderson is looking for easy match ups because he is. Anderson fights Irvin/Forrest/Bonnar at LHW but refuses to fight Bones, Shogun ect ect. Anderson refuses to fight Weidman but Wants to fight Bisping and Cung Le. I respect that Anderson will probably fight Rashad next, but that's only because Dana is gonna FORCE him too. If Bisping would have beat Vitor Anderson would have another easy win on his record. Anderson is a great fighter but he is also a diva and tries to pick and choose the best possible matchups for himself. Dana on Anderson : Anderson always wants crazy matchups, He will probably try and get a fight with Mighty Mouse next. That is coming from his own boss.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 2, 2013)

I like Ronda and believe she's the real deal at 135, w/ probably zero peers at that weight.

BUT: IDK how the fight would go down w/ 'Borg. I, too, find it funny that Ronda was talkin abunch of smack thru twitter and over the mic after a fight or 2 that she wanted Santos.

Then, well before Cyborg caught the suspension I might add,

she drops to 135 and claims she'll fight in both classes. Then Cris gets suspended, come's back, and all of a sudden Ronda 

only fights in the 135 lb division.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 2, 2013)

P.S.: Anderson IS looking for easy victories at this point in his career. He's more about padding his record than establishing legitimate wins against opponents that might actually give him a challenge: Weidman/Jones



Cung Le LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 2, 2013)

Any of you guys hear the announcement about a new ranking system?

I haven't heard many details yet, but I agree, the 'pick your fight' type of shit they've had is really unorganized and a lot of times fighters who don't deserve a title shot get it or ones that do don't. They need to have some kind of official rankings, and if fighters are friends, they still fight because that's the rules. Top guys should be put up against top guys, regardless of personal relationships. This is a business and you're supposed to be a professional. If your friend is the champ, and you don't want to fight him, don't win fights and let your career suffer. 

I also think they should get the fuck off facebook, I hate having to go to facebook for the prelims, then FX for the undercard, then FOX for the main card.. Fuck, organize that shit a little better too, 1 channel, all the fights. They always seem to start at different times too, sometimes 5 PSD, sometimes 7, sometimes 4, sometimes 8... get a set schedule already!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 2, 2013)

That's what's gonna happen to Frankie Edgar tonight!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Feb 2, 2013)

I got Aldo - Evans - Overeem - Maia - McCall for the wins tonight. should be a awesome card and IMO its one of the best ppv cards ever top to bottom with every match is looking like really good even fights.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's what's gonna happen to Frankie Edgar tonight!


Ewww. I don't think Aldo is gonna throw many kicks in this fight though, Edgar is great at catching them and taking it down. I think Aldo is gonna box more then anything. I like Aldo in this fight.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 2, 2013)

Any cool Stream sites you guys use for the PPV? I know one and it's ok is it ok to post it? This is rollitup and not an mma forum, on mma forums you get banned but I doubt mods on this site care right?


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

SHiiiiiiiit Reem got knocked the FUCK OUT!!!! I didn't see that coming. Rashad ain't fighting Anderson. Aldo barely got passed Edgar. Fitch got Fitch'd. Crazy card. I hope they do Reem/JDS since they are both coming off losses. That shit was crazy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome KO by bigfoot!


----------



## doowmd (Feb 3, 2013)

Well Edgar gave Aldo a good challenge but it wasn't enough. Unbelievable that the dude drops down a weight class and is STILL at a size disadvantage!

And WHAT ABOUT BIGFOOT!!!!! 'Reem fucked up not respecting that big man!


Rashad is starting to become one of the most boring fighters to watch. That fight sucked balls!


Fitch got Fitched!!!!


McCall just can't get it done...... needs a camp change I think.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> SHiiiiiiiit Reem got knocked the FUCK OUT!!!! I didn't see that coming. Rashad ain't fighting Anderson. Aldo barely got passed Edgar. Fitch got Fitch'd. Crazy card. I hope they do Reem/JDS since they are both coming off losses. That shit was crazy.


dos santos will kill da reem in one round.....


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dos santos will kill da reem in one round.....


Damn before last night I would have said no but fuck that KO was cruel. Reem has the firepower to take out JDS he just doesn't have the chin to trade. It's like a greek tragedy lol. I still need to see that fight though.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Damn before last night I would have said no but fuck that KO was cruel. Reem has the firepower to take out JDS he just doesn't have the chin to trade. It's like a greek tragedy lol. I still need to see that fight though.


thats cuzz ur not knolidgeable enough to know that 90% or more of the reems losses come by way of knockout...


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thats cuzz ur not knolidgeable enough to know that 90% or more of the reems losses come by way of knockout...


Lol, so you knew BF was gonna beat Reem? Bullshit. My ex (amateur fighter) got me into MMA around 2004, I bet I know more about MMA then you ever will. Shit I got a banned 05 sherdog account I can send you to newbie. All of those losses were at 205 were Reem gassed after putting a beat down on them (Chuck example). When he went up to HW he was pretty much unstoppable except for Sergie punching him in the back of the head and TKO'ng him while running away to reset.( He also wasn't THE REEM he wasn't as big) He also won the K-1 GP (Yes I know he had an easy road to the title) but still impressive. I don't know much about muscles (HGH and TRT) and how they help but a chin (or don't) but Since he put on that extra muscle and is no longer killing himself to get to 205 (Fixing his cardio issues) It seemed like him getting KO'd wasn't gonna be a big problem anymore. Yea I know I was wrong but I'm explaining to you Why I thought the way I did. It's easy to look at someones record and dismiss shit but if you actually KNOW the circumstances around it. You can't just dismiss it with ohh look at his record he lost a bunch of times by KO. Any monkey can do that.


----------



## mcrandle (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thats cuzz ur not knolidgeable enough to know that 90% or more of the reems losses come by way of knockout...


No need to be a prick. I think the majority of MMA fans thought Reem had this in the bag, especially after the way Cain destroyed Bigfoot...although Cain will destroy anyone that gets in front of him. I think you are the ignorant one, because I've read all of Marla's posts, and Marla seems pretty "knowledgeable" about MMA.

The only posts I've read by you have had absolutely NO technical insight on the art of fighting. You're just a casual fan stating obvious things. OF COURSE ANYBODY THAT GETS DIRECTLY HIT BY BIGFOOT, THAT PERSON WILL GO DOWN. Reem got caught, was actually up on the scorecard until that last round. What happened was he was an idiot because he didn't even try to get out of Bigfoot's way, he literally stood there and didn't even try to avoid getting punched. Fact is, Overeem was doing fine, albeit not much proactively, but he was still holding his own until he let Bigfoot smash his face. That's why the REAL fighting fans are saying Reem didn't respect Bigfoot, because he didn't think he could hit hard enough. But you wouldn't know that, you're just a typical tube watcher with no experience in real MMA. 

And you know, after 12,000 posts, I'd think you would know how to spell knowledgeable. That wasn't a typo, you just massacred that spelling.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

mcrandle said:


> No need to be a prick. I think the majority of MMA fans thought Reem had this in the bag, especially after the way Cain destroyed Bigfoot...although Cain will destroy anyone that gets in front of him. I think you are the ignorant one, because I've read all of Marla's posts, and Marla seems pretty "knowledgeable" about MMA.
> 
> The only posts I've read by you have had absolutely NO technical insight on the art of fighting. You're just a casual fan stating obvious things. OF COURSE ANYBODY THAT GETS DIRECTLY HIT BY BIGFOOT, THAT PERSON WILL GO DOWN. Reem got caught, was actually up on the scorecard until that last round. What happened was he was an idiot because he didn't even try to get out of Bigfoot's way, he literally stood there and didn't even try to avoid getting punched. Fact is, Overeem was doing fine, albeit not much proactively, but he was still holding his own until he let Bigfoot smash his face. That's why the REAL fighting fans are saying Reem didn't respect Bigfoot, because he didn't think he could hit hard enough. But you wouldn't know that, you're just a typical tube watcher with no experience in real MMA.
> 
> And you know, after 12,000 posts, I'd think you would know how to spell knowledgeable. That wasn't a typo, you just massacred that spelling.



lil do you know i been watching ufc since the begginning .. back when u could kick someone in the balls, before all the rules.... the good old royce gracie days... ken shamrock, ect. i may not be able to spell.. but i sure has fuck know mma alot more then u.... only fight i picked wrong last night was i had unkle creepy over beniveitez...


----------



## Fruitbat (Feb 3, 2013)

Let's me translate that for you, "I've been eating Doritos&#8482; and watching UFC 1 on video tape in my mothers basement since the beginning...bro. Mom!!! Where's my Affliction shirt!? You know the one with the sparkles and skulls on it?"

There is NO WAY anyone thought Horsemeat would get Pezao'd like he did regardless of his suspect chin. Overeem fucked around and paid the price. Had he taken him seriously he most likely would have put Silva to sleep. It had nothing to do with his chin, it has everything to do with Reem being a douche and not taking the fight seriously. Anyone in the HW division would had crumbled if they were hit like that. 

So with that out of way...

Thank the MMA Gods we don't have to watch a damn rematch between Aldo & Edgar. Edgar has his charm but his just a slightly better version of Guida. Although his destruction of Maynard was beautiful. Rogain had his tongue so far up Edgars bung during the commentary it was embarrassing (and I generally like Rogain). 


Evans vs Lil' Nog. What the hell was that turd? 

I laughed when Volkman was choked out. He's a chode.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lmao @ whoever said Cyborg could beat some of men @ 125.


Didn't see the fights, heard it sucked n was a bad card.



Marla I dunno why you continue to bad mouth Silva, he has/will beat anyone's ass they throw at him....I think Jones could possibly beat him but nobody else is...shogun ha! That is absurd.


----------



## Fruitbat (Feb 3, 2013)

Fights were good. The undercard was decent and the main card was excellent except Evans vs Lil' Nog. It's worth watching.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe I check it out....looking forward to fox fights...that card looks great.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lil do you know i been watching ufc since the begginning .. back when u could kick someone in the balls, before all the rules.... the good old royce gracie days... ken shamrock, ect. i may not be able to spell.. but i sure has fuck know mma alot more then u.... only fight i picked wrong last night was i had unkle creepy over beniveitez...


Lol, I like how "Everyone" says they have been watching since UFC 1 . I guess that's why they had sooo many ppv buys and were doing sooo well right? Because it was sooo popular and it was everywhere . Ohh and you're thinking about NHB (no holds barred) rules or Vale tudo rules but you knew that already right champ?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have been watching since I was a kid, my dad would rent VHS tapes of them...they didn't have ppv back then...I liked the no rounds...less rules..David vs Goliath stuff...


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Lmao @ whoever said Cyborg could beat some of men @ 125.
> 
> 
> Didn't see the fights, heard it sucked n was a bad card.
> ...


Skip the Rashad/Lil Nog fight, other then that it was good.

I dislike Jones/GSP/Anderson all the same, I just respect Jones and GSP (to a lesser extent) for wanting the toughest fights available. Jones ran the gauntlet at LHW and never picked or chose his opponents, he never said this or this person isn't good enough to fight me or this or this person would be a great fight for me (because he matches up well stylistically) ect ect. If Anderson wasn't such a Diva about his opponents I wouldn't have anything against him. I don't care about GSP/Anderson/Jones and I would like all of them to lose their next fights. My favs are almost gone or retired. You can lol at shogun all you want but Anderson wasn't laughing when Shogun challenged him and Anderson DECLINED.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Lmao @ whoever said Cyborg could beat some of men @ 125.
> 
> 
> Didn't see the fights, heard it sucked n was a bad card.
> ...


 a healthy machida could beat jon jones... fact is when they fought last time machida took that round... fact also hasit machida had the flu that night... and thats why a well conditioned athleate like him gassed and got choked out... jones couldnt figure machida out


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Skip the Rashad/Lil Nog fight, other then that it was good.
> 
> I dislike Jones/GSP/Anderson all the same, I just respect Jones and GSP (to a lesser extent) for wanting the toughest fights available. Jones ran the gauntlet at LHW and never picked or chose his opponents, he never said this or this person isn't good enough to fight me or this or this person would be a great fight for me (because he matches up well stylistically) ect ect. If Anderson wasn't such a Diva about his opponents I wouldn't have anything against him. I don't care about GSP/Anderson/Jones and I would like all of them to lose their next fights. My favs are almost gone or retired. You can lol at shogun all you want but Anderson wasn't laughing when Shogun challenged him and Anderson DECLINED.


lol anderson silva is the best pound for pound figther in the world..... i would give aldo second... and 3rd gsp.. even though gsp is officially number 2 i beleave... i dont like gsp... anderson silva is da fuckin truth.... and aldo hasnt lost in 8 years... and only has one loss in his mma careere.. and unbeaten in da octagon


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

also jon jones is a bitch for not fighting at h.w. when that cock sucker walks around 230-235.... move up and get owned mother fucker... i dont see jones beating any top 5 h.w.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 3, 2013)

I blame Dana, Jones Silva should have met at a catch weight n fought already.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I blame Dana, Jones Silva should have met at a catch weight n fought already.


i would have loved to see that.. the catch weight should have been 190 for the sole purpose of fuck jon jones... he can cut 30 or so pounds of water but lets see him 45!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 3, 2013)

I heard Silva walks around at 225


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I heard Silva walks around at 225


215-220..... yup... but silva is in his mid 30's... he is done growing... jones is gonna fill out much more and gain more wait.. he is only like 24-25... pretty soon he wont be able to cutt all that weight


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> also jon jones is a bitch for not fighting at h.w. when that cock sucker walks around 230-235.... move up and get owned mother fucker... i dont see jones beating any top 5 h.w.


He walks around at 230, Anderson walks around at 225. If Jones is a bitch for fighting at LHW then Anderson is 2x the bitch for fighting at MW. You're just a Newbie who knows nothing about the sport and regurgitates what you hear from Dana/Rogan and every other stupid asshole you've encountered. I could tell you were just from you're I've been watching since UFC 1 reply


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> He walks around at 230, Anderson walks around at 225. If Jones is a bitch for fighting at LHW then Anderson is 2x the bitch for fighting at MW. You're just a Newbie who knows nothing about the sport and regurgitates what you hear from Dana/Rogan and every other stupid asshole you've encountered. I could tell you were just from you're I've been watching since UFC 1 reply


dude ur a fucking idiot.... keep googeling ur info... while its all just in my head.....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Lol, I like how "Everyone" says they have been watching since UFC 1 . I guess that's why they had sooo many ppv buys and were doing sooo well right? Because it was sooo popular and it was everywhere . Ohh and you're thinking about NHB (no holds barred) rules or Vale tudo rules but you knew that already right champ?


it didnt do well back then because it was deemed barbaric!!!! the only place it was legal to do it in this country was vegas...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

thats why your stupid ass had the reem to win.... when i knew better cuzz i have seen many many many guys push that chumps button and knock his ass out... shogun twice, lil nog, chuck liddel, badr hari, bigfoot, ect.ect. pretty much anyone who lands cleanly on him... and u use stupid ass mma math to come up with ur picks like thers something to it... styles make fights... i will agree with rogan on that... just cuzz bigfoot got fucked up by cain real fast u thought reem would kill him ??? ur a fool... on the flip side of that coin is if that fight woulda stayed on the feet cain would have got dropped hard cuzz he like da reem has no chin.. same with rashad.... and same is true for bitch ass jon jones...


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought ufc 1 was in Denver?


It did good but those were different times...no computers for the mist part..no ppv ...cell phones? They were the size of a brick...beepers were a large square that beeped like a smoke detector ...no numbers showed...just beeped lol...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I thought ufc 1 was in Denver?
> 
> 
> It did good but those were different times...no computers for the mist part..no ppv ...cell phones? They were the size of a brick...beepers were a large square that beeped like a smoke detector ...no numbers showed...just beeped lol...


it was in denver


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dude ur a fucking idiot.... keep googeling ur info... while its all just in my head.....


Lol, Butt hurt is butt hurt. I'm not googling anything bro. As a matter a fact, anyone that knows MMA knows you're a joke from reading you're replies. I don't know what you mean by it's all in my head, you have given us nothing except "I watched before when it was legal to kick in the balls!!!"  What facts or figures have you given us except stupid comments that give away you're a Tuf Newb. I know you're trying to act cool online dude, but you're failing hard at it. Just give it up and save yourself the embarrassment.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I thought ufc 1 was in Denver?
> 
> 
> It did good but those were different times...no computers for the mist part..no ppv ...cell phones? They were the size of a brick...beepers were a large square that beeped like a smoke detector ...no numbers showed...just beeped lol...


It was on PPV, I'm not gonna pull a theexpress and say I was the first one to order it because I'm not a lame liar. I was also like 5 so that would not be possible anyway.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thats why your stupid ass had the reem to win.... when i knew better cuzz i have seen many many many guys push that chumps button and knock his ass out... shogun twice, lil nog, chuck liddel, badr hari, bigfoot, ect.ect. pretty much anyone who lands cleanly on him... and u use stupid ass mma math to come up with ur picks like thers something to it... styles make fights... i will agree with rogan on that... just cuzz bigfoot got fucked up by cain real fast u thought reem would kill him ??? ur a fool... on the flip side of that coin is if that fight woulda stayed on the feet cain would have got dropped hard cuzz he like da reem has no chin.. same with rashad.... and same is true for bitch ass jon jones...


Lol, dude you're pathetic. JDS knocking out Reem? That's fine and dandy if you had that pick. But to say All that shit about BF beating Reem? Pure Bullshit man. Quit embarrassing yourself. You must be a millionaire with all that knowledge you have. You must lay down thousands every time you see an underdog like BF against Reem right? Lol dude keep on posting, I just wanna laugh at you some more. I ain't even mad brah.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> it didnt do well back then because it was deemed barbaric!!!! the only place it was legal to do it in this country was vegas...


Lol, Dude Wtf? The only place it was legal was in Las Vegas? HAHAHAH You're fucking retarded. So you think when they first tried to do a UFC event they said fuck it, lets go and fill up the stadium at mandalay bay? HAhahahah. You're noob is showing bright as fuck bro. There was probably only like 3 thousand fans. Please do us all a favor and never come back to this thread, or stay and be ridiculed for being slow as fuck for the rest of this thread existence. You're choice my good chum.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry for ragging hard on my fellow chum, I just smoked and had the giggles. No hard feelings, we are all fans of MMA no matter if you have been watching since UFC 1 or UFC 156. No more fighting from me. You can see why I get banned from MMA forums. I get rather passionate talking MMA.


----------



## Fruitbat (Feb 3, 2013)

thexpress - 230 is small for a HW. But you knew that right? The idea is to be as big as possible on fight night, that is why most fighters will cut a shit ton of weight. Dude, it's combat sports 101. And yes I know DC and CV are on the smaller side. 

BTW, you don't know fuck all about MMA. That is clear.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 3, 2013)

Right now Silva has one belt.......

Lets say he beats gsp ass(he will) 2 belts

Then beats Jones(very possible) three belts at three weight classes...retires as g.o.a.t. with three belts...think that is his plan.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Right now Silva has one belt.......
> 
> Lets say he beats gsp ass(he will) 2 belts
> 
> Then beats Jones(very possible) three belts at three weight classes...retires as g.o.a.t. with three belts...think that is his plan.


If he does that then he is undeniable GOAT, shit I say if he beats Jones (Forget GSP,, Anderson should be able to beat him anyway since he is the bigger fighter and is ranked higher) then he deserves to be GOAT over Fedor. I just don't think he will, or even try for that matter.


----------



## Fruitbat (Feb 4, 2013)

If he beats Jones he is officially a Ninja from the Multiverse sent over to clown the human race.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 5, 2013)

Awwww Shiiiiit. Anthony Pettis is gonna drop down to fight Aldo. I don't understand why, he was lined up to get the title shot at LW. He should have just waited and got that fight. Kinda like insurance if he loses he could still drop and get a shot like Edgar. Aldo is a beast and this is an EPIC fight. 2 fighters that can trade in exciting fashion with no fear. I got Aldo but Pettis destroyed Cerrone and is getting better and better. He is also trained by one of the best stand up fighters of all time, Duke Roufus.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't wait to see Aldo knock him into next year in August


----------



## mcrandle (Feb 5, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Awwww Shiiiiit. Anthony Pettis is gonna drop down to fight Aldo. I don't understand why, he was lined up to get the title shot at LW.


I could be wrong, but I think Gilbert Melendez jumped over Pettis in line for the title shot. 

I'd also like to add, once this Eddie Alvarez/Bellator lawsuit thing is settled, he might get passed up again. Depending on the time frame though, because I don't know how that shit will pan out. 

I really don't see him turning down a UFC contract if Bellator matches Zuffa, because possible matches with Melendez, Josh Thompson, and Bendo are too alluring to pass up........that's if he doesn't care about a Michael Chandler rematch.


----------



## baddfish99 (Feb 5, 2013)

Pettis texted Dana White after the the Edgar fight and asked for the fight. I'm looking forward to watching Aldo - Pettis


----------



## baddfish99 (Feb 5, 2013)

The 145 pound division needs more depth and can benefit from having Pettis drop weight.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 5, 2013)

mcrandle said:


> I could be wrong, but I think Gilbert Melendez jumped over Pettis in line for the title shot.
> 
> I'd also like to add, once this Eddie Alvarez/Bellator lawsuit thing is settled, he might get passed up again. Depending on the time frame though, because I don't know how that shit will pan out.
> 
> I really don't see him turning down a UFC contract if Bellator matches Zuffa, because possible matches with Melendez, Josh Thompson, and Bendo are too alluring to pass up........that's if he doesn't care about a Michael Chandler rematch.


True, Gil is gonna get a title shot right away but Pettis was next after that. He didn't have to take another fight. He could have just chilled out maybe take a tune up fight for money but still. To me it makes more sense to try and get the LW belt since he was so close and if he losses he can drop down and get another shot. What happens if he losses to Aldo? He isn't gonna be able to go back up and get a shot right away. To me he kinda just pissed that LW shot away. Aldo is a beast and Pettis has heart to go down just to fight him.


----------



## baddfish99 (Feb 5, 2013)

I really want to see Melendez fight Alvarez as soon as he is signed, I think that would be a great match up!


----------



## doowmd (Feb 6, 2013)

Alvarez is staying in B.F.C. (Or B.F.E. depending on your view of Bellator) He lost in court. According to the judge, Bellator matched the UFC's offer like they were required to do, so he (Alvarez) has to honor that (Bellator's) contract.


----------



## baddfish99 (Feb 6, 2013)

True, a judge denied his injunction but the legal battle of his contract is still on going. Bellator would love to book Alvarez's next fight (most likely against Chandler) but the legal issue is far from over. I can see Alvarez sitting out an entire year until he is free. He will get far more sponsor money being in the UFC.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 6, 2013)

baddfish99 said:


> True, a judge denied his injunction but the legal battle of his contract is still on going. Bellator would love to book Alvarez's next fight (most likely against Chandler) but the legal issue is far from over. I can see Alvarez sitting out an entire year until he is free. He will get far more sponsor money being in the UFC.


not to mention the ufc gives its top fighters a percentage of the ppv buys. i'm sure alvarez will end up in the ufc before its all said and done.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 6, 2013)

[h=3]Bjorn Rebney says Bellator pay-per-view on 'fast track' if Alvarez dispute ended[/h] by Steven Marrocco on Feb 06, 2013 at 12:15 pm ET
SANTA MONICA, Calif. &#8211; Bellator's first pay-per-view event will happen sooner rather than later if Eddie Alvarez returns to the promotion's fold. "If we can figure that out, I think we'd be on a fast track ..." Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney told MMAjunkie.com.

[ Read More ]


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 6, 2013)

So who do you guys think is gonna get the next HW Title Shot? Reem was next, he got brutally KO'd. Now what? Cain won't fight Cormier. JDS needs at least one good win to get the rematch. Cain said he wants to come back during the summer. Barnett declined the UFC contract (Sucks, I wanted to see him back). Who is even left? Hunt/Struve winner? Bigfoot rematch? HW is kinda fucked now that Reem lost.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 6, 2013)

Yea Reems loss fucked up the whole division in a way. But I'd guess that Bigfoot may be given the rematch since their (the UFC) are stuck between a rock and a hard place as far as contenders go.


Barnett is just trying to negotiate for a bigger ppv %. He needs to recognize that you don't look a gift horse in the mouth! The UFC doesn't have to have J.B. in order to keep growing. But the opposite of that is not true.
Also, where does he think he'll go to make HALF the money he could make in the UFC? Bellator? HA! He might want to talk to Eddie A. about that! Independents? Think he'll fight for the mony the indy shows pay? Pro wrestling? lol There's money there but no where what he'd make w/ sponrships and perks thru the UFC. He better recognuize what he has: A Golden ticket to a rejuvenated career, on the biggest stage there is (for MMA), where the most money is. Period.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> So who do you guys think is gonna get the next HW Title Shot? Reem was next, he got brutally KO'd. Now what? Cain won't fight Cormier. JDS needs at least one good win to get the rematch. Cain said he wants to come back during the summer. Barnett declined the UFC contract (Sucks, I wanted to see him back). Who is even left? Hunt/Struve winner? Bigfoot rematch? HW is kinda fucked now that Reem lost.


dos santos is still number 2 ranked h.w. and bigfoot gets the next title shot... id like to see, jds fight reem... be a fast and easy ko win for jds get his ego back up.. id like to see big nog v.s. werdum... and any combo of any these 3 guys fighting each other county, carwin, and hunt...


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 6, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> So who do you guys think is gonna get the next HW Title Shot? Reem was next, he got brutally KO'd. Now what? Cain won't fight Cormier. JDS needs at least one good win to get the rematch. Cain said he wants to come back during the summer. Barnett declined the UFC contract (Sucks, I wanted to see him back). Who is even left? Hunt/Struve winner? Bigfoot rematch? HW is kinda fucked now that Reem lost.


chael sonnen.............lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 6, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> So who do you guys think is gonna get the next HW Title Shot? Reem was next, he got brutally KO'd. Now what? Cain won't fight Cormier. JDS needs at least one good win to get the rematch. Cain said he wants to come back during the summer. Barnett declined the UFC contract (Sucks, I wanted to see him back). Who is even left? Hunt/Struve winner? Bigfoot rematch? HW is kinda fucked now that Reem lost.


Good question, the heavyweight division is lacking 

I'd still like to see Reem v. Cain after he gets another win or two. I'd also like to see a rematch between Bigfoot and Reem, maybe later in the year though


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 6, 2013)

doowmd said:


> *Bjorn Rebney says Bellator pay-per-view on 'fast track' if Alvarez dispute ended*
> 
> by Steven Marrocco on Feb 06, 2013 at 12:15 pm ET
> SANTA MONICA, Calif.  Bellator's first pay-per-view event will happen sooner rather than later if Eddie Alvarez returns to the promotion's fold. "If we can figure that out, I think we'd be on a fast track ..." Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney told MMAjunkie.com.
> ...



i dont feel like bellator has the star power to get alot of ppv buys. i wonder what their target price point would be. rampage is a free agent....but i see your point, it seems that might make it harder for alvarez to escape..


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 6, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Good question, the heavyweight division is lacking
> 
> I'd still like to see Reem v. Cain after he gets another win or two. I'd also like to see a rematch between Bigfoot and Reem, maybe later in the year though


cain would own the reem imo. i dont think overeem is going to have a lot of success in the ufc. i'm bummed that cormier wont fight velasquez. after watching what cormier did to bf silva and barnett it seems like he might be the best heavyweight out there right now.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 6, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> cain would own the reem imo. i dont think overeem is going to have a lot of success in the ufc. i'm bummed that cormier wont fight velasquez. after watching what cormier did to bf silva and barnett it seems like he might be the best heavyweight out there right now.


Why won't he fight Cain?


----------



## mcrandle (Feb 6, 2013)

If Fabricio wasn't tied up with this bullshit TUF Brasil, I'd pick him to be in line to fight Cain. Fuck sake man, why is he even fighting Big Nog? Waste of time. To me, him fighting Big Nog is just filler. I am done with the Nog Bros. And no, Lil Nog beating Rashad the way he did, DID NOT impress me. 

Roy Nelson vs. Overeem would be a bang fest. Yes Big Country will stand and bang and NOT get knocked out. JDS gave Roy his most brutal Haymakers and couldn't knock him out...........Fabricio gave Roy a FULL CONTACT KNEE TO THE HEAD AND COULDN'T PUT HIM AWAY. And YES, even Roy Nelson's ground game is light-years ahead of Overeem (according to those that have actually trained with him) So after Reem gets outboxed by JDS, Reem will fight Roy. Roy will win by right-overhand knockdown then GnP to death. Then wait........Yes, I am a little intoxicated, but I am trying to speak coherently. JDS fights Cain late summer, Nelson challenges the loser. I am crazy........hahahahahahah


----------



## baddfish99 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know anyone who would pay money to watch a bellator PPV


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 7, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why won't he fight Cain?


they're teammates and i guess they are pretty close buddies. both say it would never happen. i read where if cormier gets by frank mir he's going to get a title shot at 205 against jon jones (assuming jones gets by sonnen).


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 7, 2013)

baddfish99 said:


> I don't know anyone who would pay money to watch a bellator PPV


i sure wouldn't with their current roster. maybe if they sign rampage, barnett, fedor, and alvarez. then go rampage vs lawal, alvarez vs chandler, barnett vs fedor. i'd probably buy that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 7, 2013)

I catch Bellator a lot less often than UFC, it's gotta be the marketing or advertising, you see UFC stuff everywhere. I remember a few months last year the TAPOUT logo was HUGE! 

I don't really know any fighters in that organization


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 7, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I catch Bellator a lot less often than UFC, it's gotta be the marketing or advertising, you see UFC stuff everywhere. I remember a few months last year the TAPOUT logo was HUGE!
> 
> I don't really know any fighters in that organization


right now they have king mo lawal, chandler, and like 10 russians i've never heard of lol....they did just sign randy couture to commentate and coach a reality series though


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2013)

King no is a tough dude, would like to are how he does in ufc.

Same with Hector Lombard..

I wouldn't pay ten cents to see rampage ...dude is washed up


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 7, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> King no is a tough dude, would like to are how he does in ufc.
> 
> Same with Hector Lombard..
> 
> I wouldn't pay ten cents to see rampage ...dude is washed up


rampage has looked bad in several of his recent fights, but i thought he looked alot better than people give him credit for in his last fight against glover texeira. he came in the best shape i've seen him for a long time and glover is a fucking monster dude. rampage bloodied him up and went the distance. i'm no die hard rampage fan but fighting texeira tough and going the distance was impressive to me. i think texeira is going to be challenging for the title by the end of 2013.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well imo the only person that deserves it is Werdum, I hope they just pull him out of TUF and give him the shot. He is the only legitimate contender right now (Not that the UFC cares). Werdum would just destroy Nog anyway, and I'm a Nog fan.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 7, 2013)

I bet by the time Werdum and Big 'Nog fight that will basically be billed as a "#1 contender match" for Werdum since he is ranked #2 on the official UFC rankings(http://uk.ufc.com/news/Ratings-Breakdown-Heavyweights-Feb-2013) 
.....but we know how those #1 contender matches go ask 'Reem, Bisping and really even Rashad but anyway.......the real reason I'm posting is to ask you all if you've been watching TUF: Jones v Sonnen?

Before it started Dana kept dropping hints about "A Monster that everybody was afraid of and sent everyone he fought to the hospital!

I was skeptical , but Tuesday night Uriah Hall fought Adam Cella and dropped him w/ a beautiful spinning wheel kick. After that KO, I thought DAMN Dana wasn't bullshittin' this dudes a beast!!! (Alright for those that didnt see:Adam didn't regain consciousness for a full 4 mins and in that time was gasping and twitching and staring blankly at the ceiling, I'll post a gif in the next post or vid)

So I just seen this video on the UG of Uriah fighting Chris Weidman in 2010.

[video=youtube;lAo_eAM_Hsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lAo_eAM_Hsg#![/video]

So is anybody watching the show (TUF Jones v Sonnen)? And how long till a Hall/Weidman rematch?


----------



## doowmd (Feb 7, 2013)

*Here's Hall's KO from Tuesday night(*for those that didnt watch*):*

[video=youtube;CrYmRS59uK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrYmRS59uK8[/video]


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 7, 2013)

hey thanks for posting the weidman vs hall fight, i'd never seen that. i've been watching the new season of tuf. that knockout last week was just brutal. urijah looks deadly but i dont think he's ready for weidman. i like weidman over anderson this year if anderson ends up taking that fight. did you see how he handled mark munoz?


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hall is a monster but I got Weidman beating him again. Weidman dropped him in they're first fight and has probably improved 10x from what he was in they're first fight. Hall was an accomplished kickboxer so he already knew how to strike. Weidman VS Anderson is probably gonna happen next. Anderson will be the favorite and deservedly so but he has never fought someone who can take him down and submit him/Has good Sub defense. Chael landed over 300 punches but Chael isn't a power puncher, he also losses by Sub all the time. If Weidman lands he damages, not just pitter patter punches to stay busy. It's a very interesting matchup and that's all I want for Champions. I don't like Gimme fights for anyone, I always want Champions to fight the best and right now in the MW division Weidman is the best.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]bicKO1Wgwo8[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b11_1360512668


----------



## doowmd (Feb 12, 2013)

*Shit gets real between Bellator (Bjorn Rebney) and Eddie Alvarez on the MMA Hour w/ Ariel Helwani*:

'Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney appeared on Monday's edition of Ariel Helwani's The MMA Hour, and expressed optimism that he would come to terms with lightweight Eddie Alvarez, who desire to move to the UFC. The dispute centers on whether Bellator matched the UFC's contract. While Bellator matched the contract word for word, Alvarez maintains that the payout from a percentage of a UFC PPV and the promotion on the FOX network cannot be matched. Bellator counters that a PPV, the promotion's first, is in the works headlined by Alvarez vs. Michael Chandler, and that Spike is a reasonable substiture for FOX. 
"We've stated the position pretty clearly in terms of what our beliefs were in terms of the contract, and we expect people to honor those contracts, just like anybody would," said Rebney. "Just like UFC would or just like the Denver Nuggets would in the NBA. You expect guys to honor the contracts when they sign them.
"Just like there was an expectation on Ed's part that we would live up to those terms and pay him the money we've paid him, and give him the bonuses we gave him, etc. When you sign a contract, you don't do it so that at some point someone can simply say, &#8216;I don't feel like this works for me anymore.' You sign it, you have good attorneys and managers look over it if you're a fighter, and you have good attorneys and people look over it if you're a promoter, and both sides are expected to live up to it. There's not an expectation that you just have a change of heart and at some point you can just walk away from it. It doesn't work like that." Said Rebney.


*Alvarez later called into the show, and asked to speak with Rebney, on air**. Alvarez request was denied.*

"You know what, I would love to talk to Ed," said Rebeny. "But I don't want to talk to Ed in a public forum.

"If Eddie wants to sit down, I will fly him into Los Angeles, I will him take out to lunch or dinner. It can just be he and I, and like men we can try to work something out."

"I just wanted to have a chat and it didn't go on," said a dissapointed Alvarez.

"Me and him haven't talked in a while. There's been a lot of he said, she said, and I just want to clear everything up, you know? I don't feel like it's right. He said on air that I have to live up to my end of the bargain. That I have a contract that I'm obligated to, and I feel like I've fulfilled that contract through and through. I fought everybody they wanted me to fight, and what I don't feel like is that they're fulfilling their end of the contract."


"The whole idea of being a free agent for me was to see what my value was. To see what my value was, and now that I see that, all I want Bellator to do is rightfully match... I don't want to sit out, man. I want to fight. I've already sat for three months, maybe plus.
"I don't want to go through a trial. This is stupid. I want to fight. So either step up and make it comparable, or let us go. But don't lie. Don't lie to the fans, don't lie to the media, don't lie to everyone."
Read entire article...


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 12, 2013)

Awwww Shiiiiiiit. Reem/JDS and Cain/BF official from UFC 160. I wish Cain/BF didn't rematch so quickly but I guess there is nobody else ready for when Cain wants to defend his belt. JDS/Reem will be fireworks.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 12, 2013)

i like jds by way of murder


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wat u think of Hector Lombard?

I see he is in ufc now, I think he could hold a belt...he is a bad bad man.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 15, 2013)

he lost his debut to tim boetsch, although i thought he won that fight. he made short work of palhares. i like to watch him fight because he knocks people out but with weidman and anderson silva both in the division i'm not sure about his chances for a belt. weidman is friggin terrifying.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 15, 2013)

I think Silva is moving up to 205


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 15, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I think Silva is moving up to 205


he running from weidman lol


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lol nah, running @ jones


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 17, 2013)

[youtube]kbVB81ffM6Y[/youtube]

Holy fuck, look at this kick!


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 18, 2013)

^^^^
Crazy kick.

So who do you guys have for next sat fights? Rhonda/Liz Hendo/Machida Koshcheck/Lawlor Schaub/Lavar Faber/Menjivar?

I got Rhonda, Hendo (although if I had to bet I would bet Machida), Lawlor (It's cool he is coming back), Lavar, and Faber. It's a pretty good fight card.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> ^^^^
> Crazy kick.
> 
> So who do you guys have for next sat fights? Rhonda/Liz Hendo/Machida Koshcheck/Lawlor Schaub/Lavar Faber/Menjivar?
> ...


Rousey (armbar)
Machida 
Faber
McGee v. Neer, good question! Both coming off 2 losses, 3 and you're out of the UFC, should be an interesting fight! I'll give it to Neer
Koscheck


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 18, 2013)

rousey, machida (hopin for hendoo though), koscheck, faber, lavar, hopefully neer gets a win.....on a separate note, i think that tito ortiz has brain damage...


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 20, 2013)

I knew he had brain damage when his stupid ass married a porn star.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 20, 2013)

did you see his press conference on inside mma? he went full retard lol never go full retard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Condit v. Hendricks is on, predictions? 

Does the winner of that fight get a ticket to the welterweight title? It would be weird if Condit won and got another shot at the title right away after GSP destroys Diaz, I think he should have a couple fights before that.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 20, 2013)

i think condit outstrikes hendrix....hendrix cant hold him down..diaz gonna whip gsp's ass while they're standing...but alas gsp will lay on him and win a decision. ellenberger over marquardt in fight of the night.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 20, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> i think condit outstrikes hendrix....hendrix cant hold him down..diaz gonna whip gsp's ass while they're standing...but alas gsp will lay on him and win a decision. ellenberger over marquardt in fight of the night.


Lol GSP is gonna make a statement out of Nick Diaz, no way that fight goes 5 rounds.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 20, 2013)

only way that fight doesnt go the distance is if diaz gets cut.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 20, 2013)

I got Hendricks, I didn't like how Condit fought Diaz on his bike then didn't want to defend the interim title. He just sat out perfectly healthy. I hope Hendricks KO's him then gets his shot at GSP then KO's him too. Also Diaz is the man but he isn't gonna beat GSP, He can't put him out with strikes because he is a cumulative striker. He can't Sub him off his back either because GSP's Jitz is very good defensively. GSP ain't gonna finish Nick either, probably win a lackluster UD. I hope Nick can pull of a Sub/KO though.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 21, 2013)

i HATED how condit fought diaz. even with condit pot shotting and running all over the place i thought diaz won that fight 3 to 2. hendricks is a badass but i think condit's a bad matchup for him. all arguing and predictions aside, i just wanna see georges get punched in the face as much as possible. if diaz can consistently get up when gsp takes him down that fight will be interesting.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dana White on Joe Rogans podcast today at 5pm Pacific

http://www.ustream.tv/joerogan


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 22, 2013)

sounds like anderson vs bones jones....but weidman first. thats gonna be a tough fight.......also: KING MO DOWN!!!


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anderson is gonna have a tough fight on his plate. Weidman is like Chael with better striking and Sub defense/offense. I don't care what Dana says, Anderson will not fight Jones he will posture like a motherfucker wanting to fight GSP. Dana is gonna have to damn near threaten to cut him before he will accept. If they hold an event at Madison square garden I think that's the only superfight fitting.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 23, 2013)

cowboys stadium would be deadly for a superfight as well... i think john jones would embarrass silva. the standup would be interesting but jones could take him down at will. i'd like to see silva fight gsp personally. SILVA VS GSP CORMIER VS JONES COWBOYS STADIUM...i'd be on a plane.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2013)

I think the Silva v. Jones match up is the most anticipated in the UFC. Silva v. GSP would be good, but Jones is on such a streak, along with Silva, that they'd both come in with an 'undefeated' aura. When you have that type of match, it's hands down a fan favorite! Either guy can win, either outcome is good and bad, either outcome is what you wanted and what you feared! Silva has reached a level of dominance where there is no legitimate contender in his class, Jones has dominated LHW since he's been champion. Two immovable forces in the cage at once! It could really go either way, Jones is bigger, Silva has won more fights and defended his title more times.. Either outcome is good, either outcome is bad! 

SUPERFIGHT!


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 23, 2013)

Already am impressed with this card. Bermudez vs Grice will be nominated for FOTY. The modified kneebar was also cool, only seen it one other time, but the first within UFC (And mainstream MMA in general)


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 24, 2013)

Damn Machida/Hendo was horrible. I think Hendo should of won based on his octogon control. I was pretty pissed, not once did he engage with Hendo when Hendo tried to chase him. He must have trained with Condit for this one. Ronda/Liz was pretty good, I still know if Cyborg was in the cage with Ronda, Ronda would be destroyed. Her stand up is atrocious. Good undercard. Next weeks card for free on fuel is pretty stacked too.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2013)

That Grice v. Bermudez fight was fuckin' awesome!

I didn't see the main card, but I won $20 off my dad calling Rousey's armbar and Machida's win, so that's awesome!

7 1st round armbars, that is insane! We never get a good look at the rest of her game because she just submits bitches before we get the chance


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 24, 2013)

grice vs. bermudez was WAR....hendo vs machida PEACE lol carmouche at least got rousey's back and smashed her face for awhile before the armbar came. how bout lawlor knocking the shit outta kos?


----------



## ru4r34l (Feb 24, 2013)

Grice vs Bermudez most likely FOTY modified knee bar = great submission grappling  Urijah Faber keeps himself alive for a title shot after using Ivan Menjivar as a podium to celebrate Here is how I call the fights I watched: Rhonda Rousey fghts off the girlrilla and arm bars her of course. Court Mcgee works Josh Neer but the fight was boring. Robbie Lawlor get a quick stoppage over Josh Koscheck. Lyoto Machida shows how to run away from the big right hand of Dan Henderson Brendan Schaub shows Lavar Johnson how to wrestle. Michael Chiesea shows patience pays off in MMA and submission fighting I missed the other fights. regards,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2013)

lol I liked how Rogan cut off Chiesea when he started thanking everyone like it was the grammys!


----------



## haulinbass (Feb 24, 2013)

so how do the women make up for not being able to use tst? i guess there are still thousands of other drugs(including crack and meth) the fighters use to get the edge that make it pass the piss test. I love MMA but cant stand the fact they string up a guy for testing positive for weed in a piss test, but all the shit that actually matters they dont fucking test for. They should not test at all if they dont do it correctly. funny thing is the spider is one i cant see "juicing"
that being said last nights PPV sucked the free undercard was much better i think


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 24, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> so how do the women make up for not being able to use tst? i guess there are still thousands of other drugs(including crack and meth) the fighters use to get the edge that make it pass the piss test. I love MMA but cant stand the fact they string up a guy for testing positive for weed in a piss test, but all the shit that actually matters they dont fucking test for. They should not test at all if they dont do it correctly. funny thing is the spider is one i cant see "juicing"
> that being said last nights PPV sucked the free undercard was much better i think


Dude that is the athletic commissions. The UFC/Orgs don't have say in the matter, they have to abide by the rules/judging the athletic commissions set. So I don't why you're trying to bash MMA for that, or maybe you just didn't know. Yea, Crack and Meth would do wonders for fighters......


----------



## haulinbass (Feb 24, 2013)

I didnt bash MMA just stating hypocrisy. 
so your they type that approves of taking someone like nick or nate diazs prize money while there are other fighters out there admitting to using PEDs? 
and if crystal meth wasnt good for keeping peoples sences hightened during combat tell your goverment that because your military has been running on the shit since ww2.
Do you even know why it was invented?

like I said they should either let the fighters blaze right up too the cage/ring, or cut down on doping entirely. 

you have obviously never been a high level athleate in any sport, anyone who has competed clean cannot stand doping and the unfair advantage it gives someone. I can train as hard as i want my body can only put out so much, someone who is blood doping or using tst has the ability to push it much farther than myself. the only option to compete at this time is to do it too.

BTW you think sonnen would have laid that 4 and a half round beating on silva the first time they fought without TST? (Wich he had in such abundance in his system it showed in a piss test)


----------



## ru4r34l (Feb 25, 2013)

N


haulinbass said:


> I didnt bash MMA just stating hypocrisy.
> so your they type that approves of taking someone like nick or nate diazs prize money while there are other fighters out there admitting to using PEDs?
> and if crystal meth wasnt good for keeping peoples sences hightened during combat tell your goverment that because your military has been running on the shit since ww2.
> Do you even know why it was invented?
> ...


I think your point is very valid, but your anger is directed to the wrong group. It's the commission that deals out punishments for infractions not the sport or organization.

I have an easy stance on this one; all legal or all illegal.

regards,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think one of the main things the UFC should do first is fix it so there is a consistent fight schedule, same day(s), same time, SAME CHANNEL! 

Am I the only one here who finds it pretty inconvenient to go from Facebook to FX to PPV for a single event? 

Sometimes FB fights start at 2pm, sometimes 3pm.. FX fights at 5pm, sometimes 6pm.. I tend to miss a fight or two using this schedule


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 25, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> I didnt bash MMA just stating hypocrisy.
> *so your they type that approves of taking someone like nick or nate diazs prize money while there are other fighters out there admitting to using PEDs?*
> and if crystal meth wasnt good for keeping peoples sences hightened during combat tell your goverment that because your military has been running on the shit since ww2.
> Do you even know why it was invented?
> ...


When did I say this? I never thought I would say this but you need to quit smoking bud man. I already told you. Me, you the UFC or whoever don't have shit to do with punishing/fining fighters. It is the athletic commissions. What is so hard to understand? Also doping/cheating is in every sport, so I don't know why you are crying about it. You act like it only runs rampant in MMA. 

Yea and I'm sure you have? Let me see you're Olympic gold medals brah. Again you make is sound like I'm/UFC are making the rules. Get it through you're head bro. Athletic commissions run the show. Not UFC/MMA orgs and not the fans. 

Well Chael still used TRT in the second fight and lost quickly, so you're point is kinda moot. TRT is legal, like it or not. There are plenty of fighters using it and they don't have to disclose that info to anyone.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is where I disagree, Dana should tell the athletic association to get fucked.

So what if the ufc can't fight in the us. Lose some weak ass rules and fight in Mexico. Or wherever ...the $ @ the gate is chump change ...all the money is in TV rights,ppv, and merchandise ....lets go back to if you can kick a Guy in the face head from the ground then your ass can get kicked back in face or head...many dumb rules Luke that need. To go..along with testing for marijuana.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 25, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Here is where I disagree, Dana should tell the athletic association to get fucked.
> 
> So what if the ufc can't fight in the us. Lose some weak ass rules and fight in Mexico. Or wherever ...the $ @ the gate is chump change ...all the money is in TV rights,ppv, and merchandise ....lets go back to if you can kick a Guy in the face head from the ground then your ass can get kicked back in face or head...many dumb rules Luke that need. To go..along with testing for marijuana.


The UFC is an American based company. It wouldn't be good for business if they can't have any shows in the U.S. Gate money is pretty good to them, not every PPV will sell 8oo K. The reason they wanted the rules is because the UFC want to be mainstream. They can't be taken seriously if they went back to No holds barred. It would go back to being called human cockfighting/no more ESPN coverage ect ect. There are rules I wish they could have like Knees on the ground, that's why wrestlers can spam TD's and lay on guys because they can't get punished for going for TD's. It would make wrestlers think twice about going for TD's and giving strikers more weapons. It isn't fare to Strikers at all currently. Testing for Marijuana is stupid and Nick has medical marijuana card but Athletic commissions don't care. Nick should sue the Athletic commission for being lame.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2013)

The gate is what? 20k ppl times 75$? Maybe another 25$ in concessions ...chump change....

ESPN is lame, they show results, so what...

I loved watching Don fry or belfort knocking out dudes that outweigh them by 75 lbs.

Another dumb rule is no elbows to head ...I like exciting fights,most do...lotta action, I see way to many early stops .


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2013)

And you can't see shit anyway ringside through cage, everyone is watching jumvotron ...why not just watch on HD big screen at home.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 25, 2013)

Elbows to the head are legal in the UFC, I think they're illegal in Bellator though

I would like to see Aldo throw some soccer kicks to the head!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 26, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> And you can't see shit anyway ringside through cage, everyone is watching jumvotron ...why not just watch on HD big screen at home.


there is an energy in the air at big fights that i gladly pay to be a part of. your right though, even when i have seats in the lower sections i end up hammered and watching the jumbotron....but sooo worth it. chuck vs tito 1. the stare down. fucking electric....


----------



## haulinbass (Feb 26, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> When did I say this? I never thought I would say this but you need to quit smoking bud man. I already told you. Me, you the UFC or whoever don't have shit to do with punishing/fining fighters. It is the athletic commissions. What is so hard to understand? Also doping/cheating is in every sport, so I don't know why you are crying about it. You act like it only runs rampant in MMA.
> 
> Yea and I'm sure you have? Let me see you're Olympic gold medals brah. Again you make is sound like I'm/UFC are making the rules. Get it through you're head bro. Athletic commissions run the show. Not UFC/MMA orgs and not the fans.
> 
> Well Chael still used TRT in the second fight and lost quickly, so you're point is kinda moot. TRT is legal, like it or not. There are plenty of fighters using it and they don't have to disclose that info to anyone.



Without giving my name away I played in the WHL wich is the step below the NHL and I also have gotten paychecks from both jeeyus and forum snowboards. yeah no olympics for me but i can assure you i know exactly what it takes to compete.

And like I said and you chose to skim by, but the UFC has a big fucking say in what is tested for and what isnt, reguardless of a sanctioning body. Its like ferrari in f1 they dont always meet regulation entirely but they are always allowed to run because what is lost from them not being there would to to great a burden on the sport.

You seem to be missing the point entirely trying desprately to defend the sport, they need proper testing for all fighters a clean level playing field if you will. You can attack me all you want but I love MMA and want to see a clean even field, If i wanted to watch roided up drama queens id be watching fucking wrestling. If we all had the opinion of you(ie everythings fine, fuck you if you think things could change) this world would be a sad place. I get what your getting at, it happens. but so does child prostitution doesnt mean it needs to continue.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2013)

Amen to wrestling is gay as hell...Dana seems to be trying to take the ufc there,he is bad for the sport with chael, kimbo n lesnar..now rousey..

Take blood tests n the first failure is lifetime ban..


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2013)

What is illegal? Knees when the opponents have hand on ground?

Diaz was playing some stupid game by doing that last month ..very annoying and bush league.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 26, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> Without giving my name away I played in the WHL wich is the step below the NHL and I also have gotten paychecks from both jeeyus and forum snowboards. yeah no olympics for me but i can assure you i know exactly what it takes to compete.
> 
> And like I said and you chose to skim by,* but the UFC has a big fucking say in what is tested for and what isnt*, reguardless of a sanctioning body. Its like ferrari in f1 they dont always meet regulation entirely but they are always allowed to run because what is lost from them not being there would to to great a burden on the sport.
> 
> You seem to be missing the point entirely *trying desprately to defend the sport*, they need proper testing for all fighters a clean level playing field if you will. You can attack me all you want but I love MMA and want to see a clean even field, If i wanted to watch roided up drama queens id be watching fucking wrestling. If we all had the opinion of you(ie everythings fine, fuck you if you think things could change) this world would be a sad place. I get what your getting at, it happens. but so does child prostitution doesnt mean it needs to continue.


Lol, no they don't. So you think Orgs can just say Test for blank but we don't want you to Test/Punish for blank? You may know Hockey or whatever but you don't know how Combat sports work. If they want to have shows in the U.S it is not a negotiation with the athletic commissions it is handing athletic commissions total control. 

Yea I'm trying desperately, informing you that you are making no sense since you don't know how things even work  . Please enlighten me, why don't you think they have proper testing? They pop guys all the time for enhancements/diuretics/drugs. I don't get why you seem to think everyone is taking all the steroids they can and step into the cage the next day. Didn't they catch Chael too? (although that was only because he didn't have permission) So I don't get it. If you are talking about TRT that is perfectly legal. So really, it isn't as bad as you make it out to be. Yes there are cheaters but that goes for every sport from American Football to Cycling. So there will always be cheating but I think they are doing just fine at catching them. You just don't really know whats going on.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Report Anderson Silva would fight Jon Jones at catchweight of 192.
http://sportv.globo.com/site/eventos/combate/noticia/2013/02/em-palestra-anderson-diz-que-deve-enfrentar-jon-jones-ainda-este-ano.html

Pretty pathetic if you ask me, I knew he was gonna come up with Bullshit to avoid the fight. He fights Irvin,Griffen and Bonnar at 205 but won't fight Jones? This is why Anderson is not the greatest of all time to me. Fedor was a chubby dude who fought HW's not giving a fuck. He knows Jones can't make that weight so it's just an excuse for him. He wants GSP to fight him at CW for Anderson's advantage then he wants Jones to go down to where he can't even make the weight. Bullshit brahs, bullshit.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 27, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Report Anderson Silva would fight Jon Jones at catchweight of 192.
> http://sportv.globo.com/site/eventos/combate/noticia/2013/02/em-palestra-anderson-diz-que-deve-enfrentar-jon-jones-ainda-este-ano.html
> 
> Pretty pathetic if you ask me, I knew he was gonna come up with Bullshit to avoid the fight. He fights Irvin,Griffen and Bonnar at 205 but won't fight Jones? This is why Anderson is not the greatest of all time to me. Fedor was a chubby dude who fought HW's not giving a fuck. He knows Jones can't make that weight so it's just an excuse for him. He wants GSP to fight him at CW for Anderson's advantage then he wants Jones to go down to where he can't even make the weight. Bullshit brahs, bullshit.


yeah i agree. jones walks around at like 240. its ridiculous to even mention a catchweight at 192 lol...but, i think its going to be a moot point anyway because weidman is going to beat silva.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 27, 2013)

this is absurd to me....its legal to have 6 times the normal amount of testosterone but if you smoked pot three weeks before a fight now you're cheating? 

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/02/matthew-riddle-again-tests-positive-for-marijuana-cut-from-ufc


----------



## doowmd (Feb 27, 2013)

No way Riddle quits 3 weeks out. He should have. With his weight/body fat % he would most definitely pass a urine analysis if he had! Fuckin crazy to give up that kinda opportunity. I thought martial artists were disciplined?


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 27, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> yeah i agree. jones walks around at like 240. its ridiculous to even mention a catchweight at 192 lol...but, i think its going to be a moot point anyway because weidman is going to beat silva.


That's if Anderson even agrees to fight him. He already declined the fight once and after watching UFC tonight they asked him about fighting Chris and he said "It's good for him he is a kid but it's not good for me". It seems like he is gonna duck him again. He is probably waiting to see if Lombard is gonna beat Okami on Sat and if so he is gonna fight Lombard. Lombard is cool but he plays right into ANderson's strengths. Lombard is midget height with T-Rex arms who likes to strike. Nevermind he just lost 2 fights ago, That doesn't matter to Anderson as long as it's an easy win. Weidman is 5 - 0 in the UFC. Terrible just Terrible.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 28, 2013)

yep, i watched that too. he is NOT in a hurry to get in there with weidman, a guy with big power and dominant wrestling. he wants big fights he says, but it seems like what he really wants is easy stylistic matchups. you are absolutely right about lombard, he is fun to watch fight but is a custom made knockout for silva: short, undersized, aggressive, striker= easy ko for silva.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2013)

I think Lombard beats weidman...you people ate sleeping on Hector.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I think Lombard beats weidman...you people ate sleeping on Hector.


Maybe, but styles make fights. I *Guarantee* Anderson will have a tougher fight against Weidman then he does against Lombard.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

jon jones chin is suspect... i dont think its all that from what ive seen... and i have machida over jones in the rematch by either decission or tko...


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2013)

No chance at machida over bones....none...zero


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2013)

We shall see @ marla420

I can already see you are bias, you do not like spider


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 28, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I think Lombard beats weidman...you people ate sleeping on Hector.


i like watching hector fight. he reminds me of a lil mike tyson. he could certainly knockout weidman or silva....or probably an elephant if he caught em square. that being said, i'd take weidman over lombard in that fight personally. lombards fighting ushin okami on saturday, so that should be an interesting matchup right there. if he blows okami's head off that will put him in the discussion for a title shot, or maybe a title eliminator against weidman.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> No chance at machida over bones....none...zero


we shall see......


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress, what gives you the idea that jones chin is suspect? rashad kicked him in the head and it barely moved him. i hope machida whips his ass just to shake things up but im with corso on this one.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> We shall see @ marla420
> 
> I can already see you are bias, you do not like spider


Well not really, I dislike Bones and GSP also but I know they are gonna destroy Diaz and Chael. Also I like Lombard and Weidman so my Bias doesn't even come to play when I say Weidman will give Anderson a tougher fight. Cmon just use your head. Who do you think Anderson will struggle against more? A striker with a bad reach advantage or a grappler with good a good ground game? I know Hector has power but he isn't gonna land on Anderson with his reach disadvantage.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> jon jones chin is suspect... i dont think its all that from what ive seen... and i have machida over jones in the rematch by either decission or tko...


Not even close. Jones hurt Machida standing as well, he clipped him coming in. He put Machida to sleep and will do it again this time with more ease. I think Gustaffson/Glover/Moussasi all have a better chance at beating Jones.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Also this sat card is STACKED and it's for FREE. Who do you guys got? 
Wand/Stann
Hunt/Struve
Gomi/Sanchez
Lombard/Okami

I got Wand/Hunt/Gomi/Lombard for the wins. Great card.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2013)

Does it seem like Lombard fights 3x more often then every other fighter or is it me?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 28, 2013)

i am hoping for Wand/Hunt/Gomi/Lombard...but if i was putting money on it i'd go stann/hunt/sanchez/okami. the wanderlei vs stann fight is at 205. WAR AXE MURDERER!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

bde0002 said:


> i wanna see rolli get in the ring...


 lmfao!! you crack me up dude


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 1, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Also this sat card is STACKED and it's for FREE. Who do you guys got?
> Wand/Stann
> Hunt/Struve
> Gomi/Sanchez
> ...


Yes one of the best free cards to date for sure.
I got wanderlei-hunt-sanchez-lombard-siyar for the wins.
WAR WANDY


----------



## 303 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wandy? He's tired. Lost 4 of last 6 fights. He gonna get KTFO.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Agreed 303...him n rampage are washed up for some time now..drop those guys from the league.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 2, 2013)

wandy's getting into the twilight of his career, but rampage is still a pretty bad man. he gave glover texeira all he wanted in his last fight. thats sayin somethin.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wand will never be cut, he has a ton of old school fans from Pride. He always brings it, I'm sure he could have fought cautiously and didn't engage so much ala Machida he wouldn't have been KO'd so many times but he doesn't. He goes balls to the wall firing trying to kill his opponents. That is why he will never be cut. Wand in his prime was something spectacular, but now that it is gone he still gives old fans goosebumps when he steps in the cage.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

brian stann is crushing whats left of the the axe murerer... stefan struve is filling into his body much better he is like 265 now.. dont matter doe da super somoan is knocking his ass out and its gonna look funny from the height diffrent... hunts got the heaviest hands, and leg kicks in mma.. he has a nasty jaw too... sanchez is gonna decission gomi.... okami decissions lombard i think... but this is the one pick im not so sure on.. either okami by decision 60-65% or hector lobard by tko...


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wandy looking like chuck lidell his last four fights...washed up.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Wandy looking like chuck lidell his last four fights...washed up.


Actually if he was looking as bad as Chuck he would have been KTFO by Ace.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Probably gonna happen 2nite...chuck had a bad habit of dropping. Hands tho.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Pretty pumped, Hunt/Wand/Lombard are fucking Warriors. I love to see them brawl.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thought fights were tonight? No...can't find em


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Fuel TV in 10 min. If not go to illeme to watch online, you can see PPVs there also.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Damn...just got a phone no puter ...not sure I get fuel TV..I have direct TV.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice, I dogot it...chael is pretty good at commentator ..bisbing not so much.


These fights suck thus far...Lombard fight was a draw..should not have been a SD.

Diego should get this card interesting.


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 2, 2013)

That was a nice late fight ko.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yup, fotn so far.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 2, 2013)

The axe murderer has struck!!!!!!!!!!! War wandy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Guess the old man still has some gas in the tank.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 2, 2013)

WARRRR WANNNNNDDD BITCHESSSS!!!!!

Haters gon hate. JK. 

Wand always comes to brawl win or lose he is a fucking legend.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hunt is also a bad ass. Hunt coming for the belt......Well not really but I still wanna see Hunt/JDS.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hunt looks good...reminds me of another bad Samoan kemo.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kemo is a crackhead.....No really he is. Google him, I find it funny he used to walk into the cage with a huge cross on his back. He isn't on Hunts level of badassness. 

Hunt standing instills fear to every UFC HW. alright alright I'll quit talkin shit lol. I'm kinda buzzed and happy for Hunt/Wand. Also Gomi was robbed.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kemo gotta be in his 50s

Robbed? Kinda, thought he won but it was real close.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yea but Kimo is still smokin Meth in his 50's. There are a couple of his mugshots floating around. Kimo is cool but he rubbed me the wrong way, kinda like the hypocritical christian. 

Well all the rounds were close but Gomi should have won anyway. Dana tweeted there was no way Diego won that fight. I don't ever agree with Dana but I do with this one.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Should have gone to gomi agreed but close one.

I have seen Tito(Dana's boy) get horrible decisions, where he clearly lost..Dana never

Said shit.
Can't wait til gsp tears Diaz apart.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 2, 2013)

So shit, I didn't see the fights, what did Stann do wrong to get a patented Wanederlei KO?


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So shit, I didn't see the fights, what did Stann do wrong to get a patented Wanederlei KO?


Missed one of the best brawls of all time my friend. Stann did nothing wrong, he just didn't pussy out and brawled. He dropped Wand a couple of times. It could have gone either way, I have nothing but respect for Stann trading with Wand without fear. I will root for him against whoever he fights next. He just won me as a fan.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2013)

Great fight, but stan should have thrown a few head kicks to mix it up.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll catch it online tomorrow

And what about Struve? I always have high hopes for that guy for some reason, how can you be that tall and not be a total badass?!


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 3, 2013)

Struve was alright, He had mount a couple of times but Hunt escaped (I was yelling at the TV, Get up fatty!!!) he had one sloppy armbar that I thought he was gonna pull off. Struve just like most HW's can't take the power Hunt has. Struve is still young. JDS/Hunt please....


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 3, 2013)

you see stann get knocked down sideways and pop back up like he was fuckin spring loaded firing both hands...that was the most entertaining fight i've seen in a while!!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 3, 2013)

WAR AXE MURDERER!!! I also thought gomi won his fight. The fights I want to see next Hunt vs Shane Carwin or big country and Wanderlei vs Forrest Griffin or Sonnen


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hunt vs Carson would be outstanding.


My dream fights...

Pettis vs gsp
bones vs Silva
belfort vs chael
wandy vs stann rematch


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think GSP would straight up overpower and outwrestle Pettis

I'm dying to see JBJ v. Silva myself! I hope that happens! I read Dana White might be planning something for the UFC's 20th anniversary


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2013)

Look what Hunt did to Struves jaw!


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn. Hunt broke his jaw. I feel bad for Struve, eating through a straw for awhile for sure. 

Yea there has to be a superfight for Madison square garden/20th anniversery. Hopefully that card will be stacked, kinda like UFC 100.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

people sleep on mark hunt... he will never be champ though...


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 3, 2013)

Struve will lose 20 lbs too on a thin Guy...huge reach means means nothing if nobody respects his striking ..dude needs to gets stronger n add 25 lbs of muscle n hit harder.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Struve will lose 20 lbs too on a thin Guy...huge reach means means nothing if nobody respects his striking ..dude needs to gets stronger n add 25 lbs of muscle n hit harder.


he got some decent ground and pound from the full mount...


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 3, 2013)

Chucks new gig.......


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 3, 2013)

^^^^^^^ Dude Fuck yea. Now we need a Nick Diaz cut out lol.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 3, 2013)

His ground n pound is impressive...but @ 7 feet he should sticking guys with jabs n kicks.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 3, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> ^^^^^^^ Dude Fuck yea. Now we need a Nick Diaz cut out lol.


Nicks my favorite too!! yet to see him for sale though.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Fuck!


----------



## doowmd (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome pics Padwanbater! Putting them in the RIU MMA clubs album now!




Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuck!


----------



## 303 (Mar 6, 2013)

whos everyone got for next fight? I got GSP for the decision. Hendricks TKO's condit second round. Did anyone hear A Silva and Johnny Hendricks confirmed?! That'll be a good one.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2013)

@ doowmd, don't forget to add the xray of Struves jaw! 

Pretty good submission on last nights TUF from Jimmy Quinlan!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> His ground n pound is impressive...but @ 7 feet he should sticking guys with jabs n kicks.


i dont understand why he dont go for thai clinches and knee people in there face more....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2013)

303 said:


> whos everyone got for next fight? I got GSP for the decision. Hendricks TKO's condit second round. Did anyone hear A Silva and Johnny Hendricks confirmed?! That'll be a good one.


Man, if I had money to bet I'd put $100 GSP finishes Diaz. I saw one of the promo's and GSP said "Nick Diaz deserves to get beat down", I know they're meant to hype up the fights, but I've never seen GSP as emotionally attached to this fight his entire career! I'll say it's going to be a referee stoppage TKO.

Hendricks over Condit, probably TKO

I think Anderson Silva has his hands full already with the possible superfights between Jones and GSP. I'd rather see Hendricks beat Condit and face GSP after he murders Diaz, that fight will probably take place this summer sometime if all the pieces fall into place. Might even see one of the superfights on the same card, that would be awesome!


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anderson vs Weidman Official for July 4th. Nice. This won't be another easy win for Anderson, He will have to work hard for this Win. That's all I really ask, fight the rightful contenders. It took Anderson awhile but he finally took the fight after all other easy match ups for him have been spoiled. I would have respected him more if he would have just taken the fight the first time it was offered. Mehhh what you gonna do. What's done is done and they are FINALLY fighting. Awesome.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2013)

July is a long way away, an injury could happen to either guy and postpone the fight

That should be awesome though, when was the last time two guys with undefeated in the UFC records faced off?


----------



## ru4r34l (Mar 6, 2013)

Condit over Hendricks
GSP over Diaz

And in future news..

Silvia tko's Weidman
Rhousey breaks Cyborg's arm

Winter solstice begins..

regards,


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ohhhh SHitiiiittttt


Reem is injured, can't fight JDS in May.......


In steps MOTHERFUCKING MAAAAARRRKKKKK HUUUUUNNNNTTT!!!!!!!!!

It's not official but there is no one else, Hunt is on a 4 fight win streak. How crazy would JDS/Hunt be?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 6, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Ohhhh SHitiiiittttt
> 
> 
> Reem is injured, can't fight JDS in May.......
> ...


that is an awesome matchup!! hopefully jds stands the whole fight.


----------



## Fruitbat (Mar 6, 2013)

GSP is not in anyway shape or form finishing Diaz. The Diaz brothers are Triatheletes, cardio machines and tough as nails. GSP hasn't been able to finish lesser competition. Also if he gets emotional and brawls with Diaz he will play right into his game and he will get KTFO. GSP won't do it. 

He will decision him by pot shotting from the outside and using take downs. He will smother using his top control for brief stretches but won't play with Diaz on the ground too much. GSP has to get inside Diaz's reach which he has the ability to do. 

GSP won't be able to hurt Diaz, however Diaz can hurt GSP. 

GSP by pot shots, take downs and occasional dry humping.

Condit by decision. Hendricks will slow late in the second, Condit will take over. He won't play around with Hendricks power. Hendricks has to get it done in the first to win. It's MMA so it could happen. Not likely though. 

Rousey & Cyborg will never happen so just forget about that. 

Silva & Weidman. I'm stoked for that.

Markuuuuu Huntuuuu against the world! War Huntuuuuuuu!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2013)

LOL!

Wait a couple weeks and we'll see..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2013)

hunt v.s. jds f.t.w.


----------



## Fruitbat (Mar 6, 2013)

Yup, we will see GSP decision Diaz in a couple weeks. When was the last time he finished someone? 

Don't be fooled by the fabricated "grudge". It's all hype to sell tickets.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2013)

[youtube]O3i3-LNiifU[/youtube]


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2013)

only way to stop diaz is by doctor stoppage due to cuts...barring that, it will not happen.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 7, 2013)

cyborg would destroy rousey. Shes mostly man and crushes every woman ive ever seen her fight. rousey is "good for a girl". cyborg is a beast by any measure. But cyborg cant pass a drug test from what I hear and since she got divorced or whatever is she even fighting anymore?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm calling it now, GSP will finish Diaz, he wants to make a statement. I predict he'll feel him out the first minute of the first round, take him down after the first minute, ground and pound 2 minutes, Diaz will show his advanced jujitsu and defend, they'll stand back up and it'll be jabs till the round ends. 

Round 2 will start with GSP shooting for a take down right off the bat, he'll get it and it'll be more ground and pound for 2-3 minutes, Diaz will finish the round off on his feet and land a few more medium power strikes than the first round in an attempt to steal the round, GSP will take this as an invitation to dominate the 3rd round.

3rd round starts and Diaz opens up with strikes, GSP gets tagged with a few and shoots for another takedown. Diaz is on his back, attempting submissions and GSP postures up and throws bombs. They're up against the cage and Diaz has nowhere to go. The round ends with GSP on top scoring points and inflicting damage.

Round 4 starts, 2 to 1. Diaz knows he needs this round, GSP knows he's ahead in points. Diaz taunts GSP and puts his hands down by his sides, GSP stays calm and collected, he knew this was coming and is affirmed by the desperation. He tags Diaz with a few more medium power jabs and overpowers him with another takedown. GSP is on top with over a minute to go, Diaz is mounted on his stomach. Herb Dean is right above them watching the action, GSP throws 10 medium to full power unanswered blows to the side of Diaz' head, Herb Dean steps in and stops the fight, Diaz stands up to contest the decision, and during the win announcement Diaz refuses to let Dean touch his hand. When Rogan interviews him post fight, he says it was an early and unjustified stoppage, GSP says it's justified, and the rematch is born.

GSP v. Nick Diaz II, Dec. 31, 2013


----------



## Fruitbat (Mar 7, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> cyborg would destroy rousey. Shes mostly man and crushes every woman ive ever seen her fight. rousey is "good for a girl". cyborg is a beast by any measure. But cyborg cant pass a drug test from what I hear and since she got divorced or whatever is she even fighting anymore?


Good for a girl? You know she was forced to compete with Judo black belts in the men's division and destroyed them right? You know she trains with those Armenian Judo beasts in North Hollywood right? She routinely tosses dudes around and has always trained with men. 

Cyborg made a habit of coming in overweight, fighting smaller opponents and all this while relying on steroids. Cyborg employs a swarming attack which plays into Rousey's strength, ie, the clinch. Cyborg has signed with Invicta after asking to be released from the UFC because she claims she can't make 135. I'm not saying Cyborg isn't tough, she is for sure.

GSP will decision Diaz.

My suggestion; Head to a gym and train for a while, hang out with some professional fighters. Get choked out by a smaller dude or chick. Get punched in the head, have some ribs busted. It'll change the way you view these match-ups. 

You have to strip away all the smoke and mirrors of the hype and promotion to be able to asses the fighters.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 7, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> @ doowmd, don't forget to add the xray of Struves jaw!
> 
> Pretty good submission on last nights TUF from Jimmy Quinlan!



having probs loading the pics. but they'll b on there sooner or later.



Havent seen any of you talking about the Henderson/Melendez fight yet. That's gonna b a war! Lightweight's become a real murderers row of contenders'!! And if Aldo beats Pettis, then we'll get to see the shit really hit the fan when he gets a crack at lw!!!


GSP beats diaz by ud btw. getting real tired of gsp tbh. used to b a fan but now he only fights safe and never goes balls to the wall anynore. 
And as much as I'd like to think it's not gonna happen, cause I like to root for the uderdog, Silva is gonna curb stomp Weidman. Weidman's been off too long and Silva's pissed he even has to fight him in the 1st place. Silva by 3rd rd sub.


Edit:
Ok curbstomp wasn't appropriate use of the term but Silva will win that fight.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 7, 2013)

and right here's who cyborg needs to fight next:
[h=3]Fallon Fox, _MMA Fighter_, Comes Out As _Transgender_[/h]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2013)

gsp will win by ud... he may wreck diaz hard bt will not finish him... not with the hands by tko.. and def not by submission.. but by way of ground fucking...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2013)

[youtube]S3zhqkIAwi4&t=109[/youtube]

lmfao 

GSP calls Diaz an "uneducated fool"!


----------



## doowmd (Mar 7, 2013)

For all the Mark Hunt nut-huggers out there:
*Dana White says Mark Hunt turned down UFC 160 fight with Junior dos Santos:*

"Hey dummy Mark Hunt turned down the fight with JDS as of last night so STFU when u don't know what ur talkin about," White tweeted in response to one of his followers.

He then suggested a big fight could be in order for the New Zealand kickboxer, who recently demolished Stefan Struve in this past week's UFC on FUEL TV 8 co-headliner in Japan. It marked Hunt's fourth straight win and continued a recent career resurgence.

"With his win last week he broke into the top 10," White tweeted. "He will get a top 10 fight but as of last nite he turned down JDS."

On Wednesday Hunt told MMAFighting.com he was open to the May 25 fight with Dos Santos if offered. However, he declined comment today.
http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/03/dana-white-says-mark-hunt-turned-down-ufc-160-fight-with-junior-dos-santos


He's *OK*, but he gets winded too easy. Puts him in the "good but not great" category imo. Plus turning down the JDS fight after saying he was down for it is sketchy.....


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 7, 2013)

i always like mark though. Hes the old school get tired fat guy type though. Hes not a top contender by any means but its good to see him in a journeymans roll schooling the whipper snappers like struve. Didnt struve get his block knocked last fight as well? Hes no Semi Shilt or that monster asian guy whose name escapes me right now. (although minnowman beat his ass too)


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 7, 2013)

yea good for a girl:
1. Renan Barao 2. Michael McDonald
3. Urijah Faber
4. Eddie Wineland
5. Bibiano Fernandes
6. Brad Pickett
7. Raphael Assuncao
8. Mike Easton
9. Erik Perez
10. Tyson Nam

which of those can she beat?
or fuck it
top 20:



 Bibiano "The Flash" Fernandes | 13-3-0
 Ivan "Pride of El Salvador" Menjivar | 25-10-0
 Takeya Mizugaki | 17-7-2
 Mike "The Hulk" Easton | 13-2-0
 Miguel Torres | 40-6-0
 T.J. Dillashaw | 6-1-0
 Yves "Tiger" Jabouin | 18-8-0
 Erik "Goyito" Perez | 13-5-0
 Tyson Nam | 12-4-0
 Marcos "Louro" Galvao | 13-6-1

she gets destroyed by any of them. so yea good for a girl.
can she beat me up. most likely... Im a lover and talker not a fighter  but thats irrelevant to the topic. I dont choose to get in the ring. 

I never saw that tranny fight but shell be in my dreams tonight --> insert humping emoticon here <--


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 7, 2013)

doowmd said:


> For all the Mark Hunt nut-huggers out there:
> *Dana White says Mark Hunt turned down UFC 160 fight with Junior dos Santos:*
> 
> "Hey dummy Mark Hunt turned down the fight with JDS as of last night so STFU when u don't know what ur talkin about," White tweeted in response to one of his followers.
> ...


Hunt tweeted he never turned down the fight. Dana is full of shit, like always.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 7, 2013)

we'll see.......why would Dana lie about it tho? what does it gain Dana? it'll all come out in the wash.


----------



## Fruitbat (Mar 7, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> i always like mark though. Hes the old school get tired fat guy type though. Hes not a top contender by any means but its good to see him in a journeymans roll schooling the whipper snappers like struve. Didnt struve get his block knocked last fight as well? Hes no Semi Shilt or that monster asian guy whose name escapes me right now. (although minnowman beat his ass too)


Hunt broke his jaw. Hunt is currently on a 4 fight winning streak which is a record in the HW division. I agree, he's not taking any titles soon. I love that dude though. He gives exactly zero fucks. 

That monster korean guy, Hong Man-Choi, was/is not a good fighter. Hunt would destroy him. Hong Man-Choi was a Freakshow fighter. 

Semmy is beatable but he's actually a devastating kick boxer. I'm a Ghita, Spong, Saki fan. If you get a chance to see Robin Van Roosmalen fight do it. That kid is on fire. Of course Andy Sower is a beast as well.

I'm not even going to respond to your "good for a girl" idiocy.


----------



## Fruitbat (Mar 7, 2013)

doowmd said:


> we'll see.......why would Dana lie about it tho? what does it gain Dana? it'll all come out in the wash.


Easy, Hunt is not a marketable fighter but has the ability to be a threat to other marketable heavyweights. Dana doesn't want to risk him knocking off JDS. Dana knows there is more money to be made with a JDS vs Overeem or JDS vs Cain III. Hunt is a potential spoiler. 

It's going to be Hunt vs Nelson or Hunt vs Bigfoot because Bigfoot is getting mauled by Cain again. This way when Hunt looses to either of these grapplers Dana can keep him as a gatekeeper and not have to give him a title shot. However Hunt could very well continue to give zero fucks and knock either dude silly. 

Who the fuck knows.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 7, 2013)

doowmd said:


> we'll see.......why would Dana lie about it tho? what does it gain Dana? it'll all come out in the wash.


Dana lies about what he has for breakfast. That's just what he does. He also just doesn't like Hunt, if Hunt beats JDS then we will hear rumblings of Pride>UFC Fedor is GoAT ect ect ect. Dana doesn't want that shit to happen, he already brainwashed 80% of MMA fans already. That's alot of years of work he put in.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2013)

What do you mean by brainwashed?


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 8, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What do you mean by brainwashed?


Exactly what I wrote. He spews bullshit to make Himself/Zuffa/UFC better in any threatening situation. UFC fans gobble that shit up and believe whatever he says is fact. He spent alot of years spewing his BS on Fedor and Pride, now he can't have Fedor's leftovers beating down one of his 2 top HW's. 

I have been a fan for a long time and I know how Dana works, Hunt isn't gonna get a fair shot with Dana around. Hunt is on a 4 fight win streak, no other HW has that type of streak going and Dana already denied Hunt as being one of JDS's new opponents. 

Dana may be a 40 year old man but he acts like a 14 year old girl.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not sure he can really deny performance, though.. New faces in each division means more money for the organization , just like Rory is up and coming in the WW division. Especially right now as Anderson and GSP have completely cleared out their divisions respectively, same thing with Henderson and LW and even to an extent Aldo at FW with the recent exception of Pettis. Up and comers tend to create talking points and controversy, especially if they have good records like Weidman. I love watching two undefeated guys fight, whatever the outcome, someone is walking way a winner and someone is walking away a loser! Even better if it's for a title! 

Those fights make money, I think JDS v. Hunt would draw a pretty decent crowd, so there's really no reason for White to oppose it, I think Hunt's earned it..


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 8, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not sure he can really deny performance, though.. New faces in each division means more money for the organization , just like Rory is up and coming in the WW division. Especially right now as Anderson and GSP have completely cleared out their divisions respectively, same thing with Henderson and LW and even to an extent Aldo at FW with the recent exception of Pettis. Up and comers tend to create talking points and controversy, especially if they have good records like Weidman. I love watching two undefeated guys fight, whatever the outcome, someone is walking way a winner and someone is walking away a loser! Even better if it's for a title!
> 
> Those fights make money, I think JDS v. Hunt would draw a pretty decent crowd, so there's really no reason for White to oppose it, I think Hunt's earned it..


Sure he can deny performance, at least to a degree. If he really likes a fighter then he can rush them into big fights in their 2nd or 3rd fight, or if he doesn't he can make them go through the gauntlet like he did Fitch. Hunt is the last of a dying Breed, there are no Pride HW's anymore he doesn't have to deal with that anymore after Hunt/Nog(uncle tom to Dana)/Barnett are gone. I know it seems crazy but this is the way Dana is. Shit, he still dogs Frank Shamrock anytime he can. He holds grudges like a school girl. Hunt is not like Fedor though, he won't call Dana out or talk shit. If Hunt plays nice and plays the Sure Boss routine (The way Nog does) then Hunt will have a better chance. Dana just has such a big Ego though. Hunt basically is gonna have suck Dana's dick just so Dana can warm up to him.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 8, 2013)

OK, here's Hunts reply tweet to Dana:
Hunt responded on Twitter that he had done no such thing. "I have never turned down a fight and even wen I was injured I had to force myself not to fight," Tweeted Hunt. "Your general fears no man but the almighty."


----------



## ru4r34l (Mar 8, 2013)

Fruitbat said:


> Good for a girl? You know she was forced to compete with Judo black belts in the men's division and destroyed them right? You know she trains with those Armenian Judo beasts in North Hollywood right? She routinely tosses dudes around and has always trained with men.
> 
> Cyborg made a habit of coming in overweight, fighting smaller opponents and all this while relying on steroids. Cyborg employs a swarming attack which plays into Rousey's strength, ie, the clinch. Cyborg has signed with Invicta after asking to be released from the UFC because she claims she can't make 135. I'm not saying Cyborg isn't tough, she is for sure.
> 
> ...


This suggestion was given by mother older brother almost 15 years ago and I have had all of the above done to me, yes by men and women. Best suggestion of the day.

I still believe Rhousey gets the "W" over Cyborg 9 times out of 10, and yes she is a beast even not on rhoids.

regards,


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 8, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Exactly what I wrote. He spews bullshit to make Himself/Zuffa/UFC better in any threatening situation. UFC fans gobble that shit up and believe whatever he says is fact. He spent alot of years spewing his BS on Fedor and Pride, now he can't have Fedor's leftovers beating down one of his 2 top HW's.
> 
> I have been a fan for a long time and I know how Dana works, Hunt isn't gonna get a fair shot with Dana around. Hunt is on a 4 fight win streak, no other HW has that type of streak going and Dana already denied Hunt as being one of JDS's new opponents.
> 
> Dana may be a 40 year old man but he acts like a 14 year old girl.


Dana is exactly like Vince MacMahon - he thinks that he can just write and rewrite MMA history as he goes along to suit his brands needs and objectives.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 8, 2013)

I stopped watching when they changed the rules and Gracie quit. Around #5 I think. He will always be the master of the octagon to me.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 8, 2013)

soccer kicks to a downed opponent's head makes me wince. Some rules are ok or the sport never becomes legit and dana dont make billions.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 8, 2013)

It was the time limit down on the mat rule I think. Thats where Royce did his work. But it got boring so they would separate them and make them stand up. Once Gracie had em on the mat, it was like watching a boa constrictor do its thing. It was unfair to Gracie because thats where he wanted you but the herd wanted action


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gracie was active on the ground...some of these current guys are not..they have to stand em up.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 9, 2013)

Awwww SHiiiiit. HUNTVSJDS IS ON!!!!!!

After feeling pressure from the fans Dana has had to backtrack and give Hunt the shot at JDS. LOL at Dana actling like the mighty Hunto would turn down a fight. FIREWORKS!!!!


----------



## doowmd (Mar 9, 2013)

Beat me to it Marla420, Damn girl you quick!


[h=1]Mark Hunt vs. Junior dos Santos on for UFC 160[/h]via mmafighting/Ariel Helwani

A day after UFC president Dana White said Hunt turned down a fight against Junior dos Santos at UFC 160, "The Super Samoan" got the fight he wanted following a phone conversation with White Thursday night. As a result, Hunt will now meet dos Santos on May 25 in Las Vegas. White confirmed the news with MMAFighting.com Saturday morning. 
When contacted by MMAFighting.com, an ecstatic Hunt called the opportunity "my title shot." Hunt, who denied ever directly turning down the opportunity, was pleased with the outcome of the call, as was White. They would not discuss exactly what they spoke about.
UFC 160, headlined by Cain Velasquez vs. Antonio Silva 2, will take place at the MGM Grand Garden Arena. Hunt vs. dos Santos will serve as the co-main event.




So now we'll get to see how the Super Somaon fares against a top 5'er.
Anybody think Hunt wins this?


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd put money on Hunt! He's got knockout power and a Fujita-like skull on him...of course he's got a chance!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 9, 2013)

dana is alot of things, but at least he makes an effort to give the fans the fights they want to see. hunt vs jds just made too much sense not to do it. once jds realizes he cant hurt hunt standing up, to the ground they'll go. jds by 3rd round stoppage ground and pound. i wish they would sign a no take down clause!!!


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 9, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> dana is alot of things, but at least he makes an effort to give the fans the fights they want to see. hunt vs jds just made too much sense not to do it. once jds realizes he cant hurt hunt standing up, to the ground they'll go. jds by 3rd round stoppage ground and pound. i wish they would sign a no take down clause!!!


I don't agree, If that was the case we would have seen Hunt/JDS before when Reem got caught and they needed someone to step up. Mir and Hunt both had 3 fight win streaks, everyone was clamoring for Hunt since it would be a slugfest. Dana gave it to Mir in a one sided anti climactic Beat-down (We all knew this was gonna happen). The only reason this fight is happening is because the fans put their foot down on this and Dana had nowhere else to go with this fight. No one at HW was on a win streak and I bet if someone else was then that other person would have gotten the shot at JDS. Dana also gets alot of credit for MMA/UFC, but the one thing that saved the company THe Ulitmate FIghter Dana was against. He didn't want that show to happen but the Ferttitas said we are overruling you and doing it. I think the sport could have gone further faster with another president. With his Fuck you attitude and whiny crybaby rants. It's hard for professionals to take him serious. Vince Mcmann can be as retarded as he wants, WWE is fake. MMA is a real sport and needs a real pres. That's my 2 cents at least.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 9, 2013)

Also JDS is the favorite and he deserves to be, but I got HUNTOOOO!!!!! Just because.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2013)

It sounds like you've got a grudge against White

From what I've seen of the guy, he's a pretty decent dude, usually even if he doesn't like you as a person. The only time I've really ever seen him inject his personal feelings into a business situation was when Paul Daley threw a cheap shot at Koscheck, and that was completely justified.

Did you see him on Joe Rogans podcast?

[youtube]C9e6cyv7lnw[/youtube]


----------



## doowmd (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd like some sort of reference for where "Dana was against T.U.F." . 

Seems like he's been one of the biggest voices behind the show and it's promotion since it's beginning.

Who could forget the first "So you wanna be a fuckin fighter" speech?


I'll admit DFW lies at times, or seems to have lied when things turn out differently than what he's tweeted or told the media. But he is a business man first and foremost. Sometimes a little white lie or stretching the truth is justifiable if it's means to an end. Did Mark Hunt turn down the JDS fight at first, or did he turn down the money he was offered at first (*to save an upcoming ppv*)? I'd guess the latter, DFW used the ol' "Hunt turned down the fight" trick to get the S.S. to accept something close to what he was first offered to step in.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 9, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> I don't agree, If that was the case we would have seen Hunt/JDS before when Reem got caught and they needed someone to step up. Mir and Hunt both had 3 fight win streaks, everyone was clamoring for Hunt since it would be a slugfest. Dana gave it to Mir in a one sided anti climactic Beat-down (We all knew this was gonna happen). The only reason this fight is happening is because the fans put their foot down on this and Dana had nowhere else to go with this fight. No one at HW was on a win streak and I bet if someone else was then that other person would have gotten the shot at JDS. Dana also gets alot of credit for MMA/UFC, but the one thing that saved the company THe Ulitmate FIghter Dana was against. He didn't want that show to happen but the Ferttitas said we are overruling you and doing it. I think the sport could have gone further faster with another president. With his Fuck you attitude and whiny crybaby rants. It's hard for professionals to take him serious. Vince Mcmann can be as retarded as he wants, WWE is fake. MMA is a real sport and needs a real pres. That's my 2 cents at least.


you have an above average knowledge of mma and i agree with most of what you post....but on this one we'll have to agree to disagree. i think dana is full of shit at times but ultimately good for the sport.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 9, 2013)

Dana is a fucking turd..he wants the ufc to be like wwe n himself as McMahon. Neither all the fake drama n maybe him n Tito can pretend like they are gonna scrap again.lmao what a lame ass stunt that was.

Fans want Jones/Silva. Dana has failed to deliver
Dana gave that pretender lesnar 4 title shots in 5 career fights.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 9, 2013)

lesnar was the biggest draw the ufc ever had. pretty smart to get him high profile fights from a business standpoint. silva does not want to fight jones (or weidman for that matter) but dw got the weidman fight booked. thats a fight fans want to see. he may be a turd, but he's a good businessman and is passionate about mma. he does not strike me as anything similar to vince mcMahon.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 9, 2013)

I was never a lesnar fan, most knowledgeable fans I know thought he was a joke..like limbo ...sure Dana can cater to the turds with guys like that but its bad for the sport.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2013)

How is getting all of Lesnar's fans from the WWE interested in MMA and the UFC bad for the sport? That was a brilliant business decision.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 10, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^it WAS brilliant....also, no offense corso but any knowledgeable mma fan should know that lesnar was no joke, in college he was a two time D1 all american and the 2000 ncaa champion. hes a phenomenal athlete, cain and overeem were just deadlier. im not even a brock fan honestly but those are just facts.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2013)

Dude had no buisness in the ufc ...let alone 4 title shots in five fights. So why not throw the undertaker or rick flair in the ufc n give em a title shot..all the clowns who watch wwe will surely tune in.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^it WAS brilliant....also, no offense corso but any knowledgeable mma fan should know that lesnar was no joke, *in college he was a two time D1 all american and the 2000 ncaa champion.* hes a phenomenal athlete, cain and overeem were just deadlier. im not even a brock fan honestly but those are just facts.





Corso312 said:


> Dude had no buisness in the ufc ...let alone 4 title shots in five fights. So why not throw the undertaker or rick flair in the ufc n give em a title shot..all the clowns who watch wwe will surely tune in.


http://www.mma-manifesto.com/ufc-ppv-data/top-selling-ufc-ppvs-of-all-time.html

People who stir up controversy can talk themselves into title contention (Nick Diaz, Chael Sonnen), it causes the fanbase to want to see the fight, so the organization sets them up, the exact same reason they have prefight press conferences, to stir up the fans. Every UFC fan knows they do this.. I didn't say it's right, and I actually think they should go by a more strict method of ratings and the number 1 guy should always be fighting against the number 2 guy, but that's just not the reality of the business. 

Early on, this stuff was a goldmine for the UFC, especially Lesnar. TUF and Brock Lesnar are a big reason the UFC is what it is today. I'm glad he fought because it boosted the interest of the entire sport, with that you get better fighters, meaning, better fights. 

Why don't you complain the same way about Diaz? Do you think he deserves a title shot against GSP? I don't, but he talked his way into the position. Chael never deserved those title shots against Anderson, but his mouth could be in the circus the way he got them.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't think chael or Diaz deserved shots, the ufc would be the same today whether lesnar was a brief failure or not. I don't care for the bullshit pre fight drama either...I watch for the fight n ignore the manufactured garbage prior.

$ does not mean wise or more revenue does not mean good for the sport ..look at baseball...bud selig let the ugh/ roids become an epidemic on his watch in 2 decades...sure more money but bad for the game n ratings suck now because alot of people got turned off by it after an initial popularity surge.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I disagree, I think Lesnar was a pretty big part of the success the UFC has had, not even current fan favorites can draw the crowds like he did, he was good at it since he did the exact same thing for years in the WWE. Dude was professionally trained to know how to stir shit up. 

I do agree with you about the drama, especially in the TUF house, but again, the producers figured out that shit draws crowds.. More people = more money. I love it when the two fighters show ultimate respect for each other before the fight, or especially if they show mutual respect in the cage in the middle of the fight. I've even seen a few fights where the two guys hug each other before they start the 3rd or 5th round because they put on such an awesome show! Or when one guy knows he lost the fight, he'll raise the other guys hand at the end, I love seeing that stuff. It shows character. I think the UFC could be just as successful if they focused on that aspect of it instead of emphasize the drama.

Also, the fighter entrances, I've always hated that. I don't give a fuck what music the guy plays, who he's walking out with, or what he's wearing. I came to see the fight, they should stop showing those. I get the idea behind it, and it is better to see that than another goddamn Budlight or ARMY commercial, but fuck... Those have definitely been getting more and more like the WWE as time goes by.

I meant his presence was good for the sport because it expanded, more people became fans, more people became fighters, the diversity increased and it became recognized as a legitimate sport in the eyes of a lot of opponents before him. 10 years ago, there were grown men who felt it was "modern day gladiators", and other such bullshit.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 10, 2013)

If it wasn't for Dana fuckn White we would not be talking about this shit today cause he was the one who persuaded the Fertitta's to buy the fuckin bankrupt UFC in the first place! The UFC would've went into the shitter (it already was but would've finished dying a poor miserable death) w/o Dana. That's a known FACT! I have watched interviews where Lorenzo says "Dana talked us into taking a chance on it for 2 million. So if Dana is so bad for the sport then wtf do you have to say about that? Also, on the Lesnar topic:
@ Corso:
How can anyone say w/ a str8 face that the biggest ppv draw IN THE HISTORY OF THE FUCKIN SPORT was anything but good for the sport of MMA?!?!?!?!?! Lesnar was a legit bad motherfucker and got an intestinal disease that cut his mma career short. If he'd went str8 from college wrestling to mma he'd have been one of the all time best hw's ever. But mma wasn't paying much back in the early 2000's so he went for the money: WWE
When it(mma) started paying big money he came on over. But all that doesnt even matter. The point is: If he brought over a million wrestling fans, and a 1/4 of them stayed on as new full time MMA fans, then isnt that a good thing that he exposed and gained that many ppl to the sport? Or would u rather keep it only for the "hardcore" fans?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2013)

Speak for yourself, been watching since day one...the rented VHS tapes...with technology. Came more marketability ...like every other sport in the world...I will agree that if lesnar went into mma from college he could gave been great..but he didn't n that is why he couldn't hang with the big boys in ufc ..not because of his intestinal problems(steroid) related probably ..he was used to fake fighting not real hits to the jaw.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 10, 2013)

^^Seemed to me lesnar could take a punch in the carwin fight you should watch it if u havent. Trust me after u watch it u will change your opinion about lesnars toughness


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2013)

I saw it, surprised it wasn't stopped early.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 10, 2013)

Lesnar took shots that KO'd Frank Mir almost instantly and Gabe Gonzaga too! Yea it coulda been stopped but wasnt and he came out like the champ he was and about squeezed that fucker Carwins head off his shoulders for his troubles 
I been watching since UFC 1 and havent missed one since!!!!!! I wasn't speaking as someone who was brought over w/ Lesnar.....think I started the mma club on here before Lesnar came to the UFC matter of fact, but I was talking about basically all the ones that don't give Lesnar or Dana the credit they deserve. 

Fact 1) When Dana/the Fertitta's bought the UFC it was banned in something like 48 states and on it's way out as a "sport". They bought it, legitimized it with weight classes and rules and gave us what we watch today instead of the freakshow it started out as. Which I loved, but I loved that as a 13-14 year old kid back in the day, but now, as an adult in his 30's, I enjoy/love the actual sport is has become now even more.


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 10, 2013)

doowmd said:


> If it wasn't for Dana fuckn White we would not be talking about this shit today cause he was the one who persuaded the Fertitta's to buy the fuckin bankrupt UFC in the first place! The UFC would've went into the shitter (it already was but would've finished dying a poor miserable death) w/o Dana. That's a known FACT! I have watched interviews where Lorenzo says "Dana talked us into taking a chance on it for 2 million. So if Dana is so bad for the sport then wtf do you have to say about that?
> 
> Yo doom, did you ever hear about the whole scene that went down when Zuffa (i.e. Dana and the Fertitta boyz) bought UFC from the original owners SEG (owners name escapes me)?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2013)

I get so ducking tired of reading the same nonsense ...

Dana was fortunate to be at the right place n time when technology exploded. The ppv is what did it. Just like bill Clinton was right place n time during the dotcom boom.

Nobody gives a shit where the fight takes place...99.99% of the revenue is from people watching at home on TV or ppv ...the gate brings in chump change.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 10, 2013)

corso, ppv has been around since long before the fertittas purchased the ufc and dana took over as president. if you are trying to infer that dana's success was hinged on the invention of ppv, you are living on mars. they bought the company in 2001. i remember my dad buying boxing ppv's in the early 90's. dana's utilization of ppv helped create a successful business model. it was not a coincidence, it was good management. as for the revenue breakdown, i'm unclear as to what your intended point was with your 99.9% assertion, but sponsorship and merchandising that dana secures make up a huge slice of their income.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2013)

No, I am aware ppv has been around for 50 years but the ease of ordering has changed over that time.

The 99.9% is TV revenue vs 18k people in a tiny arena ...being fought on us soil don't mean dick.

The technology took off ...I didn't have cable TV in my home as a kid until 93 or so...now everyone has cable, twitter, smart phones etc...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2013)

What do you guys think about that transgendered female fighter fighting? That seems like bending the rules or something..


----------



## doowmd (Mar 11, 2013)

Shit seems pretty cut and dry to me Padwan: Shouldn't b allowed! If you were a woman and was "sexually reassigned" you would mos def have a strength disadvantage to natural men. So therefore it wouldn't b a good idea to step into the cage. Same goes w/ a sexually reassigned man. He might've got his dick lopped off but he still spent all those years as a man and building up a mans strength!!! No way "she" wouldn't have an advantage over a natural born female.
The fucked up thing is that the only medical discussion I've read about it was an interview w/ a transgendered "female" doctor* Leading SRS surgeon weighs in on Fallon Fox* (she's performed more srs than anyone on earth) and shockingly  she says it wouldn't be advantageous to be a transgender fighter because they don't produce testosterone anymore. But what about all the years they did produce test and benefited where a normal woman wouldn't have? 

Here's another interview w/ an prominent mma physician who's agianst allowing it:
*Dr. Benjamin not on board with transgender female ... - Bloody Elbow*

Anyway, what u think on it?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2013)

Absolutely wrong, you are just a man that chopped his dick off..fight men it don't fight.


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 11, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> corso, ppv has been around since long before the fertittas purchased the ufc and dana took over as president. if you are trying to infer that dana's success was hinged on the invention of ppv, you are living on mars. they bought the company in 2001. i remember my dad buying boxing ppv's in the early 90's. dana's utilization of ppv helped create a successful business model. it was not a coincidence, it was good management. as for the revenue breakdown, i'm unclear as to what your intended point was with your 99.9% assertion, but sponsorship and merchandising that dana secures make up a huge slice of their income.


I watched Mike Tyson bite Holyfield's ear on a PPV that was over $100 in Canada in '97! Dana certainly did not invent PPV, that credit goes to the wrestling business and VKM.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2013)

I saw a pic of Fox and her opponent, and I shit you not, I thought the transgendered one was the opponent!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2013)

Actually wrong, ppv been around since 1952 ...the ease n availability is what changed.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2013)

I think those guys are brothers @ padawan


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.ustream.tv/joerogan

Bas Rutten live on Rogans podcast right now


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2013)

You guys think cannabis is performance enhancing?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ofcourse not


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 11, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You guys think cannabis is performance enhancing?


fuck no its not performance enhancing. not for me at least. i was a member of the local USA amateur boxing team in my early 20's and i definitely stopped smoking during the season. ps. those chicks look evenly matched to me lol!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Ofcourse not


I think a good argument could be that it makes you more focused on everything. Rogan and Bas were talking about how a lot of guys smoke and then go train and how Joe actually prefers it because he feels more alert and focused.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 12, 2013)

I read some of the replies, I haven't been on. Dana did persuade the ferttitas to buy the UFC but he was against making TUF at first and the Ferrtitas where the ones pushing for TUF and made Dana do it (Dana thought it was stupid and thought of it as a joke) but If Dana didn't persuade the ferttitas to buy it someone else would have. Pride was going strong as well as other promotions so MMA wouldn't have died. Maybe there wouldn't be as many fans as there are now and it would still be underground or maybe we could have been accepted faster and had more supporters and fans with a professional president that can actually talk with the press without saying Fuck in every sentence. 

Lesnar didn't do anything for the sport, he was a big draw but guess what? When Lesnar left so did the PPV money and fans. He was sort of like a freak-show fight, people tuned in to see him. Now that he is gone there aren't too many of Lesnar's fans that stayed. It was a short term band aid essentially. He got a little bit of publicity for the UFC but it also came with bad publicity as well. 3-1 and now UFC champ? People that it was a joke and UFC was just as fake as wrestling. I would have preferred he never came at all. The UFC was doing good before him and is now doing good without him. It wasn't a deal-breaker if he was never introduced (Like TUF would be) to the UFC. 

That's just my opinion though.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 12, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> I read some of the replies, I haven't been on. Dana did persuade the ferttitas to buy the UFC but he was against making TUF at first and the Ferrtitas where the ones pushing for TUF and made Dana do it (Dana thought it was stupid and thought of it as a joke) but If Dana didn't persuade the ferttitas to buy it someone else would have. Pride was going strong as well as other promotions so MMA wouldn't have died. Maybe there wouldn't be as many fans as there are now and it would still be underground or maybe we could have been accepted faster and had more supporters and fans with a professional president that can actually talk with the press without saying Fuck in every sentence.
> 
> Lesnar didn't do anything for the sport, he was a big draw but guess what? When Lesnar left so did the PPV money and fans. He was sort of like a freak-show fight, people tuned in to see him. Now that he is gone there aren't too many of Lesnar's fans that stayed. It was a short term band aid essentially. He got a little bit of publicity for the UFC but it also came with bad publicity as well. 3-1 and now UFC champ? People that it was a joke and UFC was just as fake as wrestling. I would have preferred he never came at all. The UFC was doing good before him and is now doing good without him. It wasn't a deal-breaker if he was never introduced (Like TUF would be) to the UFC.
> 
> That's just my opinion though.


its comical that i'm on here having lesnars back because i usually rooted for him to lose.... everyone is entitled to their opinion and i respect yours, but i cannot see some of the points you're trying to make. where are you getting your information when you say "*guess what? When Lesnar left so did the PPV money and fans." and "**Now that he is gone there aren't too many of Lesnar's fans that stayed."*? im not saying you're right or wrong, just wondering where that information is coming from. people that thought it was a joke and ufc was just as fake as wrestling were dead wrong, weren't they? even with his modest record he beat the existing ufc heavyweight champion in real cage fight. then he defended the title twice. in real cage fights against good competition (frank mir and shane carwin). he got worked by cain but cain is the current champ. not too much shame it that. i agree that they didnt need him and the company was growing steadily before and after him but why not have him. i have never watched fake wrestling in my life but i liked watching lesnar cagefight. what's not to like about it? in entertaining fashion he beat the guys he had the skills to beat and lost to the guys that he didnt.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 12, 2013)

Well said G.M.


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 12, 2013)

Dave Meltzer is the top journalist for any combat sports or wrestling and this is straight off his pen... When the UFC was purchased for 2 million dollars from SEG Entertainment they were basically out of business. No sactioning anywhere (hardly) meant they couldn't be in a position to make any money. At this time one of the Fertittas happened to be on the Nevada State Athletic Commission and had inside knowledge (fuck, he was in on the decision) of whether or not they would get sanctioned in Nevada. Long story short, the owners of SEG were mislead to believe they would never be sanctioned in Nevada, never have a chance to make money, and therefore, had a product with little or no value. Dana and the Fertitta's (high school buddies) swoop in with some casino chips and scoop up the UFC. Of course they get sued by SEG, but since they wear Teflon suits, no wrongdoing is found on their part. 

How much is UFC worth now? 2 billion? I personally could care less about this, but, I think people who consider themselves MMA fans should at least know the behind-the-scenes history of the UFC and it's owners.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 12, 2013)

I wasn't aware of that story M Dogg. Thanks for the info! Had no clue one of the Fertitta's was on the NSAC at one time. Or that they basically hoo-dooed SEG into the deal by making them think that. Dave Meltzer always amazes me w/ his insider knowledege. Makes me wonder how he gets all those scoops: PPV numbers, behind the scenes contract negotiations, etc.


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah doom, and with Meltzer's longevity, as well as the fact that he doesn't only cover wrestling but MMA and mainstream sports, I think he needs to be considered as THE preeminent sports-writer in North America. The volume of his work with the Wrestling Observer alone is mind-boggling!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 12, 2013)

Caught some old fights on showtime last night...surprised Mike Kyle never made a name for himself.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 12, 2013)

M Dogg said:


> Yeah doom, and with Meltzer's longevity, as well as the fact that he doesn't only cover wrestling but MMA and mainstream sports, I think he needs to be considered as THE preeminent sports-writer in North America. The volume of his work with the Wrestling Observer alone is mind-boggling!




I'd call it a tie between him and helwani. Helwani does a ton of articles/interviews and shows (fuel/mma hour). Also a big fan of Ben Folwkes and his articles. He's the best writer out of the 3 imo. (speaking strictly about the writing as opposed to the reporting which I still call a tie between Helwani and Meltzer)







Corso312 said:


> Caught some old fights on showtime last night...surprised Mike Kyle never made a name for himself.


I think he retired after his last loss.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Kyle


BTW Aldo/Pettis is official for UFC 163 in Rio de janeiro 
   [h=3]Report: 'UFC 163: Aldo vs. Pettis' booked for Rio de Janeiro's HSBC Arena[/h] by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Mar 12, 2013 at 2:55 pm ET
Texas, Chicago and Las Vegas' loss will apparently be Rio de Janeiro's gain. According to Brazilian website Tatame.com, Rio de Janeiro's HSBC Arena will play host to August's UFC 163 event.

[ Read More


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 12, 2013)

M Dogg said:


> Dave Meltzer is the top journalist for any combat sports or wrestling and this is straight off his pen... When the UFC was purchased for 2 million dollars from SEG Entertainment they were basically out of business. No sactioning anywhere (hardly) meant they couldn't be in a position to make any money. At this time one of the Fertittas happened to be on the Nevada State Athletic Commission and had inside knowledge (fuck, he was in on the decision) of whether or not they would get sanctioned in Nevada. Long story short, the owners of SEG were mislead to believe they would never be sanctioned in Nevada, never have a chance to make money, and therefore, had a product with little or no value. Dana and the Fertitta's (high school buddies) swoop in with some casino chips and scoop up the UFC. Of course they get sued by SEG, but since they wear Teflon suits, no wrongdoing is found on their part.
> 
> How much is UFC worth now? 2 billion? I personally could care less about this, but, I think people who consider themselves MMA fans should at least know the behind-the-scenes history of the UFC and it's owners.


Yea, highly illegal but nobody really cares about it too much. The Ferttitas acquired the UFC through illegal means. I don't get to mad about it though, I think the Ferttias have done well for the UFC even if they had to break the law to do it.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 12, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> its comical that i'm on here having lesnars back because i usually rooted for him to lose.... everyone is entitled to their opinion and i respect yours, but i cannot see some of the points you're trying to make. where are you getting your information when you say "*guess what? When Lesnar left so did the PPV money and fans." and "**Now that he is gone there aren't too many of Lesnar's fans that stayed."*? im not saying you're right or wrong, *just wondering where that information is coming from.* people that thought it was a joke and ufc was just as fake as wrestling were dead wrong, weren't they? even with his modest record he beat the existing ufc heavyweight champion in real cage fight. then he defended the title twice. in real cage fights against good competition (frank mir and shane carwin). he got worked by cain but cain is the current champ. not too much shame it that. i agree that they didnt need him and the company was growing steadily before and after him but why not have him. i have never watched fake wrestling in my life but i liked watching lesnar cagefight. what's not to like about it? in entertaining fashion he beat the guys he had the skills to beat and lost to the guys that he didnt.


As in Brock would sell a couple hundred thousand PPV's when he was on the card, but the numbers are still the same when he isn't fighting. He didn't get into MMA then PPV numbers went up for every PPV. GSP/Anderson/Any other fighter still sold the same amount of PPV's before and after. When he isn't fighting or retired he did nothing for the company. All Dana got out of it was a couple hundred thousands of PPV dollars. Which yea is great, but it isn't like without him the UFC would have failed. I didn't find him exciting, he had a boring wrestling style. He had a freakshow thing going on. People wanted to tune in and see Brock WWE champion fight, they didn't tune in and stay for the sport of MMA. When Brock was gone so were they and so was the PPV dollars. Also the trade off for it was people thinking anyone can get into MMA and be champion(without knowing he was spoon-fed the title) so to me it wasn't really worth it. It diminished MMA more then it helped imo.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> As in Brock would sell a couple hundred thousand PPV's when he was on the card, but *the numbers are still the same when he isn't fighting*. He didn't get into MMA then PPV numbers went up for every PPV. GSP/Anderson/Any other fighter still sold the same amount of PPV's before and after. When he isn't fighting or retired he did nothing for the company. All Dana got out of it was a couple hundred thousands of PPV dollars. Which yea is great, but it isn't like without him the UFC would have failed. I didn't find him exciting, he had a boring wrestling style. He had a freakshow thing going on. People wanted to tune in and see Brock WWE champion fight, they didn't tune in and stay for the sport of MMA. *When Brock was gone so were they and so was the PPV dollars*. Also the trade off for it was people thinking anyone can get into MMA and be champion(without knowing he was spoon-fed the title) so to me it wasn't really worth it. It diminished MMA more then it helped imo.


The numbers are the same without Lesnar, but when he retired the PPV buys decreased?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 12, 2013)

brock was one of the first guys (if not the first) that i remember being a guest on sportscenter. that is groundbreaking and had a lasting effect. but i digress. i agree to disagree on the subject of brock and dana white for that matter. M420 you posted at exactly 4:20 pacific standard time.....respect. countdown to diaz vs georges tonight 8:00 fuel tv.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 12, 2013)

Lesnar is the ONLY UFC fighter to do a million ppv buys in every ppv he was on!!!!
*Top Selling UFC PPVs of All-Time*

Written by Jeff Fox on 28 November 2012. 





Dana White has vehemently denied that the man pictured above, Mr. Brock Lesnar, was the UFC's best pay-per-view draw of all-time. White claims that title belongs to Georges St-Pierre. While it is true that GSP is the company's best draw currently, the facts just don't support White's claim that GSP sold better than Lesnar (but, then again, White never lets facts get in the way of an argument). How else can you explain why Lesnar, not GSP, is the headliner on four out of the top five selling UFC cards of all-time? A coincidence?!
 UFC 100
UFC 101
UFC 111
UFC 116
UFC 121
UFC 124
UFC 126
UFC 129
UFC 141
UFC 145
UFC 148
UFC 154
UFC 61
UFC 66
UFC 71
 UFC 79
UFC 91
UFC 92
 UFC 94
UFC 97


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 12, 2013)

Bones Jones vs Silva. Will crush those numbers ..Dana is a fucking jerkiff that can't get it done.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Bones Jones vs Silva. Will crush those numbers ..Dana is a fucking jerkiff that can't get it done.


The UFC has never organized fights like that, what makes the Jones v. Silva fight any different?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 12, 2013)

Bullshit, the ufc use to have David vs Goliath fights ...dudes giving up 60 plus lbs for 7 k$...sometimes a fighter fought 3 times in a night.

You tellingme Dana's punk ass can't offer Silva/Jones a 500k to winner 200k to loser jones-silva @ 190 lbs?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol, and that's why the UFC almost went bankrupt

I'm sure he could, but besides the money, which neither Jones or Silva need, what would be the incentive for either of them?


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 12, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The numbers are the same without Lesnar, but when he retired the PPV buys decreased?


I meant the numbers are the same for everyone/PPV buys if Brock wasn't fighting on the card (as in no fans that bought Cards for Lesnar bought cards for anything else). If Brock wasn't fighting that night then nobody is really getting anything out of Lesnar being in the UFC because people only wanted to see freakshow Lesnar. I was kinda stoned so I probably was just babling. PPV buys stayed the same with or without Lesnar in the UfC. The only benefit was if Brock was fighting that night. His fans didn't buy any other cards.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 12, 2013)

asking jones to make 190 pounds is ridiculous in my opinion. man i loved those david vs goliath fights............


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 12, 2013)

doowmd said:


> Lesnar is the ONLY UFC fighter to do a million ppv buys in every ppv he was on!!!!
> *Top Selling UFC PPVs of All-Time*
> 
> Written by Jeff Fox on 28 November 2012.
> ...


Yea, because people wanted to see Freakshow Lesnar fight. You kinda just proved my whole point. His fans never came back to buy any other cards. Only time the UFC benefited was if Lesnar fought that night. Dana just spoonfed Lesnar the title (diminished it imo) just for some more PPV buys. With or without Lesnar UFC would be fine. He sold PPV's while he was around but no one benefited except Lesnar and Marginally the UFC (While taking a hit in being legitimate) and in my opinion it really wasn't worth it.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 12, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Yea, because people wanted to see Freakshow Lesnar fight. You kinda just proved my whole point. His fans never came back to buy any other cards. Only time the UFC benefited was if Lesnar fought that night. Dana just spoonfed Lesnar the title (diminished it imo) just for some more PPV buys. With or without Lesnar UFC would be fine. He sold PPV's while he was around but no one benefited except Lesnar and Marginally the UFC (While taking a hit in being legitimate) and in my opinion it really wasn't worth it.


 i lied lol. i cannot digress. please give some kind of explanation of how dana spoonfed him the belt. granted his title shot was rushed, but he won the fight against couture, the champion. how can you say the ufc marginally benefited? they were the primary financial beneficiaries. how did they take a hit in being legitimate? they cannot be illegitimate if the guys get in the cage and participate in a cagefight, can they? what hit did they take? certainly not a financial hit.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol dude, he beat Randy Couture and Frank Mir, who else do you think was a legitimate contender at heavyweight that he didn't beat or that deserved more of a title shot at the time?


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 12, 2013)

What is obvious to me is that the UFC/MMA is just like pro-wrestling in the fact that interest in the sport is cyclical and based on the individual fighters ability to draw and the promoters ability to cash in on that star. That being said, until someone other than the current crop of fighters comes along and captures the imagination of fans and non-fans alike, well, I'm afraid Brock is gonna be on top of that biggest-grossing PPV list for awhile.


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 12, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> I meant the numbers are the same for everyone/PPV buys if Brock wasn't fighting on the card (as in no fans that bought Cards for Lesnar bought cards for anything else). If Brock wasn't fighting that night then nobody is really getting anything out of Lesnar being in the UFC because people only wanted to see freakshow Lesnar. I was kinda stoned so I probably was just babling. PPV buys stayed the same with or without Lesnar in the UfC. The only benefit was if Brock was fighting that night. His fans didn't buy any other cards.


Everyone in the organization benefited from having Brock on the cards - more PPV buys and mainstream interest resulted in more revenue which, in turn, translated to higher paydays for all fighters involved on the card.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2013)

I think the Jones v. Silva card will draw over a million buys at least. Same thing with this upcoming card this weekend.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 12, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol dude, he beat Randy Couture and Frank Mir, who else do you think was a legitimate contender at heavyweight that he didn't beat or that deserved more of a title shot at the time?


Easy. Werdum/Nog (Before Mir) was supposed to get the shot at the time. Instead they gave it to Brock after going 1-1, Werdum was so pissed he came in Fat against JDS and brawled only to get Ko'd. I remember complaining like a motherfucker when they gave it to Brock, as did 80% of the fans at the time. Nog should of got the shot at Randy also (Before Mir) and he was basically robbed of being Pride and UFC HW Champs. He later beat Randy easily after the loss to Brock.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 12, 2013)

M Dogg said:


> Everyone in the organization benefited from having Brock on the cards - more PPV buys and mainstream interest resulted in more revenue which, in turn, translated to higher paydays for all fighters involved on the card.


Well the fighters would get more money ONLY if they got a ppv cut, and there weren't many guys getting PPV cuts back then. Probably only like GSP/Anderson/Chuck/Tito. Yea UFC got more media attention but also in a negative way with Boxing/Boxers/analyst shitting on MMA (Simply because they don't like MMA and perpetuate a myth that anyone can do it). The revenue Brock generated was mostly for Brock. It's just my opinion in the end but it wasn't worth it to sell more PPV's and delegitimize the sport.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 12, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I think the Jones v. Silva card will draw over a million buys at least. Same thing with this upcoming card this weekend.


Ohh for sure Anderson/Jones and Anderson/GSP can get 1 Mill. I doubt GSP/Diaz gets 1 mill, I say 800k.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Bullshit, the ufc use to have David vs Goliath fights ...dudes giving up 60 plus lbs for 7 k$...sometimes a fighter fought 3 times in a night.
> 
> You tellingme Dana's punk ass can't offer Silva/Jones a 500k to winner 200k to loser jones-silva @ 190 lbs?



the ufc takes care of their champs: See Bones Bentley they gave him  see Anderson's new Muay Thai College (the UFC partnered w/ him to start that up out in Cali.


If they're willing to give those kinds of gifts, u can believe that each of em would make over 500,000 each if they fight in show money alone. And I know alot of you don't like Dana or belkive any thing he says, but he has said in multiple interviews this year that Jones/Silva will happen this year. Probably @ 200lb catchweight.




Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol, and that's why the UFC almost went bankrupt
> 
> I'm sure he could, but besides the money, which neither Jones or Silva need, what would be the incentive for either of them?



The incentive is the title "baddest man on the planet" "greatest MMA'er of all time" for Anderson if he won. IMO How could either not want this fight? I mean the winner would have an air of invincibility that no man would want to fuck w/ after! lol 
.....am I wrong about this?






guerrilla medic said:


> asking jones to make 190 pounds is ridiculous in my opinion. man i loved those david vs goliath fights............
> 
> View attachment 2566001






Favorite freakshow fight: 



guerrilla medic said:


> i lied lol. i cannot digress. please give some kind of explanation of how dana spoonfed him the belt. granted his title shot was rushed, but he won the fight against couture, the champion. how can you say the ufc marginally benefited? they were the primary financial beneficiaries. how did they take a hit in being legitimate? they cannot be illegitimate if the guys get in the cage and participate in a cagefight, can they? what hit did they take? certainly not a financial hit.


lol @ "I lied I cannot digress" lmao that had me rollin....all your points are valid G.M. Marla's just a brock hater and haters gonna hate. She can call him a "freakshow" all she wants, but I bet Heath Herring, Randy Couture, Frank Mir, and Shane Carwin would all beg to differ.




M Dogg said:


> What is obvious to me is that the UFC/MMA is just like pro-wrestling in the fact that interest in the sport is cyclical and based on the individual fighters ability to draw and the promoters ability to cash in on that star. That being said, until someone other than the current crop of fighters comes along and captures the imagination of fans and non-fans alike, well, I'm afraid Brock is gonna be on top of that biggest-grossing PPV list for awhile.



UFC IS like wrestling in that it trys to establish a backstory between 2 fighters, and build up that story to sell more ppv's. This creates the Drama that we, as fans, love. I can't speak for anyone else, but for instance, the GSP/Diaz fight this saturday is SO much more interesting w/ the drama between Nick and Georges. 




Marla 420 said:


> Easy. Werdum/Nog (Before Mir) was supposed to get the shot at the time. Instead they gave it to Brock after going 1-1, Werdum was so pissed he came in Fat against JDS and brawled only to get Ko'd. I remember complaining like a motherfucker when they gave it to Brock, as did 80% of the fans at the time. Nog should of got the shot at Randy also (Before Mir) and he was basically robbed of being Pride and UFC HW Champs. He later beat Randy easily after the loss to Brock.




Lesnar woulda mopped the floor w/ Werdum everyday all day! Big nog might've been a tougher fight for Lesnar but who knows w/ the size difference? We saw how Mir handled Big nog (Twice!) so it stands to reason that if Lesnar fucked up Mir like he did, than what coulda Nog have done w/ him? 
Bottom line is while Lesnar was in the picture (and healthy w/o the diverticulitis) he was "in the mix".


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 13, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Well the fighters would get more money ONLY if they got a ppv cut, and there weren't many guys getting PPV cuts back then. Probably only like GSP/Anderson/Chuck/Tito.
> 
> False. If the company is generating more revenue and is more successful then of course everybody's salaries are gonna go up. When times are good everyone benefits, bonuses are higher and sponsors will have more interest.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 13, 2013)

> *UFC IS like wrestling in that it trys to establish a backstory between 2 fighters, and build up that story to sell more ppv's. This creates the Drama that we, as fans, love. I can't speak for anyone else, but for instance, the GSP/Diaz fight this saturday is SO much more interesting w/ the drama between Nick and Georges. *


this is exactly right. the drama, the shit talking, the pushing and shoving at the weigh ins, whether its real or not it helps build interest in the fight. give me all the drama and buildup they can provide i say. as long as at the end of it the doors shut and there is genuine hand to hand combat, whats not to like? WAR DIAZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 13, 2013)

Eh, only the naive buy into the pre fight garbage...gsp is going to fuck Diaz up.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I am fuckin' amped for this fight!

Predictions?


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 13, 2013)

GSP all the way, dominant decision, and after the fight - SPOILER ALERT - GSP retires as champion and UFC record holder in front of 20,000+ adoring fans! La superiorite des batailleurs francais sera j'amais dispute, GSP champion pour toujours!


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Eh, only the naive buy into the pre fight garbage...gsp is going to fuck Diaz up.


It's what is known as "suspending your disbelief". Everybody does it - for movies, sports, the evening news...It's all bullshit, just go along with it 'cause it's funner that way.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 13, 2013)

I just can't trick myself into buying in, it be like someone trying to hypnotize me..


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 13, 2013)

gsp by decision. he's a takedown machine. i like condit over hendricks. ellenberger vs marquardt should be a war. been going back and forth but i'll take marquardt by 3rd rd ko.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 13, 2013)

M Dogg said:


> Marla 420 said:
> 
> 
> > Well the fighters would get more money ONLY if they got a ppv cut, and there weren't many guys getting PPV cuts back then. Probably only like GSP/Anderson/Chuck/Tito.
> ...


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 13, 2013)

I got GSP (although rooting for Diaz), Hedricks (If I was betting Condit), Marquart(Because he wants to come back with a splash), Ring and RIcci.


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 13, 2013)

Also Nick Ring is probably Gay, he just hasn't come out of the closet..... Or at least Bi. He is just funny, you know? Not haha funny.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Why do you say that?


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 14, 2013)

Because Nick has funny femininely mannerism, he also speaks feminine. My gaydar just goes off whenever I see him. It's cool I support gay marriage and I'm sure he doesn't want to come out but I'm sure he is at LEAST Bi (Think he is full on gay though).


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 14, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Also Nick Ring is probably Gay, he just hasn't come out of the closet..... Or at least Bi. He is just funny, you know? Not haha funny.


He just acts like that to mess with his oppenents and to try to throw them off mentally. Ive met him in person and have freinds who went to school with him and trust me the way he acts while on camera and in person is way different


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 14, 2013)

Shea_Heights said:


> He just acts like that to mess with his oppenents and to try to throw them off mentally. Ive met him in person and have freinds who went to school with him and trust me the way he acts while on camera and in person is way different


he's a good actor!!!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 14, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> he's a good actor!!!


OK?? so i guess u know him them?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 14, 2013)

Shea_Heights said:


> OK?? so i guess u know him them?


not at all. i just think he comes off as gay as well. you said you knew him and it was an act. good acting. who's the anti-gay punk you put in his place?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Why would he act gay?

edit: How would that throw off his opponents?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

[youtube]36YMvdgOZFE[/youtube]

Press conference, first question is hilarious! haha!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nick acts totally unprofessional.. 

I get he's not accustomed to press conferences and he distances himself with people he's not comfortable with, but it seems like he creates these imaginary scenarios in his head where everyone is out to get him, and if it doesn't play out the way he wants, it just seals his idea of some preconceived plan against him. I hate that he can't accept a loss for what it is. That is not the sign of a champion. Georges on the other hand is completely professional. Even during the press conference he says he does't wish any ill will towards Nick, it's a fight, it is what it is, why hold some imaginary grudge against the guy for his success? 

This is why Nick won't win on Saturday. He isn't ready to be a champion. His heart is there, his skill is there, but his attitude is lacking. If he could be a little more humble and appreciative and act more professional, he'd be a goddamn superstar! He won't let himself..


----------



## ru4r34l (Mar 15, 2013)

Nick has all the tools and the skills to be top 5 for life, unfortunately as this press conference shows he has a long way to go to become a champ and handle associated responsibilities.

Nick with this press conference and the upcoming loss to GSP will fade in to UFC history!

Georges will have his way with Nick, 5 rounds of "Damn Nick, just tap and go home "


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 15, 2013)

i agree with you guys for the most part. he is like a train wreck at press conferences, and is nonsensical at times. its pretty entertaining though. one point i might make; you do not become champion by acting professional at press conferences. while i admit there is probably a 90% chance gsp is going to take him down and lay on him for 5 rounds...there is a chance that in the later rounds of the fight gsp could start to tire. i guarantee that gsp is going to be more tense in this fight than any in recent history. tension causes fatigue, and he is going to be tense and angry in this fight... or maybe im just hoping for some semblance of parity for 54.99 lol!! WAR DIAZ!!!!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 15, 2013)

weigh ins starting right now!!!!!!!


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 15, 2013)

I know it's a long shot and Diaz is gonne lose 90% of the time but War DIaz Anyway!!!


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 15, 2013)

Shea_Heights said:


> He just acts like that to mess with his oppenents and to try to throw them off mentally. Ive met him in person and have freinds who went to school with him and trust me the way he acts while on camera and in person is way different


Well I guess that could be true. I just always thought he was.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 15, 2013)

My picks for UFC 158:
GSP via TKO 4th round. I want Diaz to win but I dont see it happening but if he does I hope he chokes gsp out cold or breaks one of his limbs if gsp doesnt tap.

Condit via dec 29-28


----------



## doowmd (Mar 15, 2013)

IDK if any/many of u are fans of mma journalist Ariel Helwani, but just run across this little tid bit from yesterday's media presser where Dana gets all in Ariel's ass for basically trying to antagonize Nick w/ his questions about why Nick was a no-show @ the wed. open workouts.[video=youtube;IQtNlEWDj-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=IQtNlEWDj-w[/video] I like Ariel but am kinda glad it went down like this because Ariel and Nick already have a bit of a history (Nick once told Ariel that people like him got bitchslapped where he come from, lmao) so why he always try's to ask Nick about shit that he knows is gonna piss him off is like a reverse form of bullying or something, because Ariel knows Nick couldn't touch him for fear of being blacklisted for life for attacking a media member. He seems to try to upset him. I know he's a journalist vand is suppossed to ask the tough q's but like Dana said "do you have any questions about the fight?". Pissed me off when Ariel said no lol.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 15, 2013)

here's the interview from back in '11. it was before Diaz' match against Paul Daley. And he didn't say "bitch slapped" but still funny. [video=youtube;ObKZDVIRjyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObKZDVIRjyg[/video]

And idk...... after any of yall watch this.....does Ariel come off as a bit of a shit stirrer or is he just "doing his job"?


----------



## Fruitbat (Mar 15, 2013)

Remind the last time GSP finished someone? Oh yeah, 2006 against Matt Hughes. GSP couldn't finish Dan Hardy for fucks sake. He sure as shit isn't finishing Nick Diaz. 

It will unfortunately be GSP by decision.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 15, 2013)

"If every fight were to the death, Nick Diaz would be undefeated." -Gilbert Melendez


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

I think he will

I think he wants to make a statement


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 16, 2013)

In Honor of Diaz fighting, Good laugh. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG_yfOgYc70

I can't Emb'd.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 16, 2013)

Fruitbat said:


> Remind the last time GSP finished someone? Oh yeah, 2006 against Matt Hughes. GSP couldn't finish Dan Hardy for fucks sake. He sure as shit isn't finishing Nick Diaz.
> 
> It will unfortunately be GSP by decision.


im pretty sure gsp has won by stoppage against penn and serra since then. but I agree it will be tough to finish diaz unless diaz gets opened up with a cut


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Who do you guys think is the best mixed martial artist to ever fight and why?

Who do you think is the current best mixed martial artist?

IMO, the best to ever fight is a tossup between Fedor Emelianenko and Anderson Silva. Fedors style, aggression, demeanor, and attitude skyrocketed him to success. He threw punches with 100% power from the hip! His technique was unmatched, and his aggression was comic-book-esque! Perfectly timed, with laser accuracy! Watching him was a goddamn privilege! 

Watching Anderson Silva is like visual poetry, that guy can fight! Holy shit! His dissection of Forrest Griffin was a masterpiece, same with Leban, as well as Franklin. He just runs through motherfuckers! His accuracy is totally unmatched, his stamina is next to nothing, I've never seen him gas out in a fight. His intelligence shows through in every fight, and he's a finisher! GSP would have this position if he was more aggressive and finished more opponents, but Anderson throws caution to the wind in order to fuck people up. He's in it to fight, first and foremost, the paycheck is secondary. You can tell, just the way he fights, he loves smashing peoples faces. It's beautiful! 

Usually, going into watching a fight, I think either guy could come out ahead, when I see Anderson fight, I KNOW I'm getting ready to see someone get fucked up! Nobody has figured out how to defeat this guy, he's been on a winning streak since 200 fucking 6! Unfuckingbeaten in the UFC. Dude! 

Jon Jones, GSP, both excellent fighters, who I designate #2 and #3, but Silva gets #1, hands down. He deserves everything he's earned. 

Weideman, I hope you've studied!


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 16, 2013)

doowmd said:


> here's the interview from back in '11. it was before Diaz' match against Paul Daley. And he didn't say "bitch slapped" but still funny. [video=youtube;ObKZDVIRjyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObKZDVIRjyg[/video]
> 
> And idk...... after any of yall watch this.....does Ariel come off as a bit of a shit stirrer or is he just "doing his job"?


It's definitely his job to stir the pot so to speak, but, IMO, Nick is not a very bright guy so good on him for learning to fight. He's obviously not equipped to spar verbally.


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 16, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who do you guys think is the best mixed martial artist to ever fight and why?
> 
> Who do you think is the current best mixed martial artist?
> 
> ...


Any greatest of all-time MMA list is incomplete without the name Kazushi Sakuraba.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 16, 2013)

sakuraba was one of the most entertaining. not one of the greatest imo. in no particular order the list is fedor, a. silva, gsp and aldo is starting to creep into the discussion. the order is subjective. during fedors prime he combined excellence with entertainment in a way that only anderson approaches, but i think fedor fought tougher competition. if you look at resume, fighting style, and dominant winning streak i like FEDOR at #1.


----------



## xp0c (Mar 16, 2013)

Tonight is gonna be good. 
Some good fights tonight!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 16, 2013)

excited ab out tonights fight... I'm all about GSP... prelims have got some good fights going too!!
SH420


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Goddamnit Yves Lavigne needs to go back to referee school! Retardedly early stoppage and he let Dillashaw get at least 3 clean powerful shots to a KO'd opponent


----------



## Fruitbat (Mar 16, 2013)

Hrmm...GSP did not finish Diaz. Go fucking figure. It played out exactly like I said it would.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 16, 2013)

Played out exactly how I called it. It seems that GSP is looking worse and worse each fighter. I think Hendricks will finish him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 16, 2013)

I didn't see it, but the post fight press conference should be entertaining!


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hendricks has a good shot against GSP. He hurt his hand going in to 3rd, but he took the first 2 rounds clearly. Good fight coming up for GSP for sure.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 17, 2013)

Odd contrast between the answers to the questions the reporters are asking the fighters. Nick Diaz is rambling on like crazy, GSP and Hendricks are giving pretty clear answers, it's weird to watch..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just watched the Hendricks/Condit fight, awesome show, for both guys! It could have gone either way if it wasn't for the 12 unanswered takedowns. At the end, I feel like Condit is still in the rankings as one of the most dangerous welterweights and Hendricks has definitely earned a title shot.

Diaz v. GSP is up next!


----------



## doowmd (Mar 18, 2013)

Condit/Hendricks was the best fight I've seen since the Henderson/Rua fight! That shit was AWESOME!!! 


GSP did what everyone knew he would. 


And I'm down w/ the Hendricks fight but I wonder, since Hendricks had the most trouble-out of all of his recent wins-with Koshcheck, then will that = a pretty bad night for him since GSP handed Kos his ass last time they fought?

Plus w/ St. Pierre saying he's taking a vacation and Hendricks w/ a hurt hand (said he hurt it in the first: http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/3/17/4114696/johny-hendricks-promised-a-title-shot-but-possible-broken-hand-a-worry)
who knows how long they'll put that fight off. Hopefully neither of them gets injured when they do start training for this, and we'll probably see it some time in the fall.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 18, 2013)

hendricks deserves the shot, but i think his only chance is to land a big left. other than that ill bet he gets wrastled down and layed on.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 18, 2013)

IDK , he's a former ncaa div 1 champ who still practices w/ OK U wrestling team regularly. It might be even on the wrestling I think......IDK I felt the same way about Koshchecks and Fitch's wrestling being equal to or better than GSP's and was wrong on both of those occasions too. 

But I will say fuck GSP and I hope there's someone out there fixin to come up and make him fight instead of follow the same old tired formula that he's been using for wayyyyy to long. 6 decisions in a row is to fuckin many. Who's with me?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree, it's smart and it wins, but it's not exciting to watch, which is the entire point from a fans perspective..


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 18, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I agree, it's smart and it wins, but it's not exciting to watch, which is the entire point from a fans perspective..


From the fans perspective but the fighters only perspective is to win. I agree though, and even as a French-Canadian I'm sick of him. No fault of GSP's, he's never done anything to give anyone a reason to dislike him on a personal or professional level, but it's so fucking boring to watch him! I have to admit it that I am not, and haven't been for awhile, a UFC fan. Don't get me wrong, I love combat in many different forms but this current incarnation of UFC isn't one of them!

One positive that I hope would come out of this fight is that the UFC management (i.e. Dana) take a serious look at instituting a warning similar system similar (fuck it! do it exactly the same) to how Pride used to operate, in order to eliminate stalling. Yellow card then a red card which means you lose 10% of your purse. My personal preference would be to make it C.A.C.C. rules and have three-count pins...but that will never happen.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 18, 2013)

if fighters are not actively looking for a submission or doing damage with ground n pound, for entertainments sake they should be stood up. i used to love the yellow card in pride. hendricks was shooting and holding on for his life in the last round. gsp wasnt even trying to finish diaz. gsp seems like a great guy, but do i enjoy watching him fight? no. not for years has he been in a really entertaining fight. he wins his fights almost exclusively with positioning and stalling. there is an equal argument to be made that if you cant stop him from the take down and control then you dont deserve to win, but damn it makes for a boring fight. i hope hendricks puts his left hand right on st pierres chin, then we'd be guaranteed some entertaining welterweight championships.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 19, 2013)

I cannot believe Diaz just announced he has never paid taxes at his press conference. He is truly an enigma, wrapped in a riddle.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 19, 2013)

Enigma? Nah..just a dumb fuck...big mouth douche. Never beat an elite fighter just runs his mouth.


----------



## ru4r34l (Mar 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I cannot believe Diaz just announced he has never paid taxes at his press conference. He is truly an enigma, wrapped in a riddle.


Yup, lucky Dana is gonna toss him out now that he has got his fight and can't bitch about the UFC not giving him his chance. Ma tax will come for him soon, he'll be back in a local promotion trying to get some money to pay back taxes to ma tax.

regards,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've got a good question for you guys!

I'm sure most of you have seen Dan Hendersons KO over Michael Bisping at UFC 100 that won KO of the night and KO of the year in 2009, if not, here it is;

[youtube]Uh9l58GUZNc[/youtube]

So my question is, would you take that exact same punch, the KO and the followup after for the amount Bisping won for losing that fight, $400K?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 20, 2013)

Absofuckinglutely


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Absofuckinglutely



Yeah, I probably would too. I'd guess that put Bisping out of commission for a week or two, but shit, 400K? Idk about you, but I still haven't made 400K in the decade I've been in the workforce.. Not even close.

Anything you wouldn't take for that much? Struves broken jaw? Veras busted face from some Jon Jones elbows? 1 round with Wanderlei? lol


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 21, 2013)

Depends on how much the hospital bill is. If Dana picks up the check I would get KO'd for that cash. I have never been but Hendricks described it as just going to sleep and waking up rested from a long nap lol. So I wouldn't mind that, hell I'm a little tired right meow.


----------



## ru4r34l (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been KO'ed three times, I think?  The pain sets in about 5 -6 hours later when your back to functioning normally.

For 400K, Fallon Fox could KO me. 

regards,


----------



## doowmd (Mar 23, 2013)

[h=3]Potential Superfight Alert: Cris Cyborg Is Willing to Fight Fallon Fox[/h] Read More


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 23, 2013)

For 400k I'd let fallon fox n Cyborg teabag me after hendo knocked me out.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 24, 2013)

when arlovski going to go away? I like him as a fighter but hes just fucking terrible these days. 
Stoppage due to cut on cavalcante was BS.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 24, 2013)

doowmd said:


> *Potential Superfight Alert: Cris Cyborg Is Willing to Fight Fallon Fox*
> 
> Read More


nah, she doesnt use steroids. naahhhhh.
if they fight Cyborg destroys Fox.
Then cock slaps her in the face.
Then it turns into that lesbo wrestling porn. yeaaaaaa


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 24, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> if fighters are not actively looking for a submission or doing damage with ground n pound, for entertainments sake they should be stood up. i used to love the yellow card in pride. hendricks was shooting and holding on for his life in the last round. gsp wasnt even trying to finish diaz. gsp seems like a great guy, but do i enjoy watching him fight? no. not for years has he been in a really entertaining fight. he wins his fights almost exclusively with positioning and stalling. there is an equal argument to be made that if you cant stop him from the take down and control then you dont deserve to win, but damn it makes for a boring fight. i hope hendricks puts his left hand right on st pierres chin, then we'd be guaranteed some entertaining welterweight championships.


theres been others that dana had to slap around and tell the were to boring. I seem to remember the spider was one? And whos that guy in the MFC that used to do that as well.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 25, 2013)

the spider just had one weird fight that dana got pissed about. i'm not an anderson silva fan, but he knocks mofos out. i cant complain about what he does in there. john fitch is boring as anyone. im not sure which guy from mfc you're referring to, but ben askren from bellator is horrible to watch. st pierre isnt the only one, just the most famous.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 25, 2013)

So who do you guys like watching the most?

I'd say Joe Lauzon, Anderson Silva, Ronda Rousey, Jon Jones, Cain Velasquez, Dan Henderson, Alexander Gustafsson, Fedor, Wanderlei, and CroCop back in the day in PRIDE, Rampage was a beast in PRIDE too! I like watching Brian Stann, I think he always brings the fight and is down to slug, his fights are usually pretty entertaining. Johny Hendricks too! That guy has some power in his hands! Condit is normally pretty exciting, excluding the Nick Diaz fight. The Korean Zombie, Jake Ellenberger and Rory MacDonald are really exciting, Ben Henderson, Nate Diaz, Gomi back in the day, too. Anthony Pettis is exciting, but I always want that guy to lose! I hate his arrogance! There's a lot of other guys I didn't name that are always fun to watch too, a few up and comers that not many people know about. 

I was also wondering what sorts of fights you guys like to watch the most, straight stand up matches where it's nothing but a slugfest or a good technical ground battle? A wrestling match where the guy controls the top the entire fight, a judo throwing match? 

Do you favor the KO over the submission?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 25, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> the spider just had one weird fight that dana got pissed about. i'm not an anderson silva fan, but he knocks mofos out. i cant complain about what he does in there. john fitch is boring as anyone. im not sure which guy from mfc you're referring to, but ben askren from bellator is horrible to watch. st pierre isnt the only one, just the most famous.


Askren is terrible. This was a black guy though. Ah just googled it. Antonio Mckee


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 25, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So who do you guys like watching the most?
> 
> I'd say Joe Lauzon, Anderson Silva, Ronda Rousey, Jon Jones, Cain Velasquez, Dan Henderson, Alexander Gustafsson, Fedor, Wanderlei, and CroCop back in the day in PRIDE, Rampage was a beast in PRIDE too! I like watching Brian Stann, I think he always brings the fight and is down to slug, his fights are usually pretty entertaining. Johny Hendricks too! That guy has some power in his hands! Condit is normally pretty exciting, excluding the Nick Diaz fight. The Korean Zombie, Jake Ellenberger and Rory MacDonald are really exciting, Ben Henderson, Nate Diaz, Gomi back in the day, too. Anthony Pettis is exciting, but I always want that guy to lose! I hate his arrogance! There's a lot of other guys I didn't name that are always fun to watch too, a few up and comers that not many people know about.
> 
> ...


I refuse to pay-per-view. fuck dana. So I watch a lot of HDNet fights. I prefer K1 or Kickbocking really. I find the ground game to be gay as hell for the most part. Dont get me wrong, some ground and pound or a really active submission game between to really top guys is fun to watch but for the most part I'd prefer standup.

I really like Faber. One of the best fights ever was him and little evil. I like a lot of japanese fighters like sakaraba, minowman and that cross dresser is hilarious.
I never thought of pettis as arrogant? Were'd you get that? Ive seen a few interviews with him and he seems smart and fairly normal.

Thats another thing. Did anybody ever notice most MMA fighters dont seem to be your everyday average football or basketball jock idiot meat heads? I'd say 90% are fairly articulate.

I'm not a big chael sonnen fan. but hes actually a really good commentator. Probably the best fighter/tv personality. Yea Bas is funny sometimes but hes really not very good as the color commentator guy. 

I think chael and the voice would be a good team. "more kicks than a chorus line"


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 25, 2013)

antonio mckee....good call. he was super boring. did you catch that arlovksi vs rumble johnson fight. that whole card was pretty entertaining. world series of fighting on nbc sports channel 159 on dishnetwork...i've never heard of it either but i looked it up so i could watch that fight...chael and the voice would be an excellent combo indeed.

@padawan i obviously love to watch nick diaz. i also enjoy carlos condit, nate diaz, gilbert melendez....anybody that is trying to finish the fight really. chuck liddell was my all time favorite. glover teixeira is entertaining. i don't mind ground fighting as long as positions are changing and guys are going for subs. i hate watching wrestlers maintain position and run clock. carlos condit is a good example of a guy who is entertaining both on the feet and on the ground....always bringing it. i favor the KO


----------



## doowmd (Mar 26, 2013)

called this shit:
   [h=3]Johnny Hendricks wants Georges St-Pierre UFC title fight in September[/h] by Steven Marrocco on Mar 26, 2013 at 7:15 pm ET
It looks like Johny Hendricks and Georges St-Pierre agree on a timeframe for their meeting. Hendricks on Tuesday told MMAjunkie.com Radio he anticipates fighting St-Pierre in September.

[ Read More


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 29, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted here, but LOL anyway!!

[video=youtube;Go43bPQEbEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go43bPQEbEs[/video]


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 29, 2013)

that was a dumb video. It didnt show the whole thrid round which was the funniest shit. The guy on top layed there and the guy on bottom kept pounding him over and over. Top guy was getting beat to hell and wouldnt get up or change positions. Then at the end they were both so tired they were just paddy caking each other with blood everywhere. Not a great fight but somewhat entertaining at the end.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 29, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> that was a dumb video. It didnt show the whole thrid round which was the funniest shit. The guy on top layed there and the guy on bottom kept pounding him over and over. Top guy was getting beat to hell and wouldnt get up or change positions. Then at the end they were both so tired they were just paddy caking each other with blood everywhere. Not a great fight but somewhat entertaining at the end.


Did you have your speakers turned on?

The video wasn't posted because it was a great fight


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 29, 2013)

yea hahah The Voice has a funny accent. damn australians. I watched the fight live last friday.
And fucking AXS is fucking me with theier "Best of" rerun bullshit tonight. Nothing free on Fuel or FX either. Lame weekend for MMA


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 31, 2013)

brandon rios vs mike alverado was on hbo last night. fuckin war bro. just like their first fight.


----------



## M Dogg (Mar 31, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> brandon rios vs mike alverado was on hbo last night. fuckin war bro. just like their first fight.


Fuckin' love Mike Alvarado! That's one tough dude right there! But I really, really liked Marco Maidana till he just kinda blew it. Sergio Martinez is fighting next month too...fuckin' tons of talent around middleweight.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 31, 2013)

i love watching marcos maidana fight. i dont care if he loses couple in a row i'll still tune in. when he beat victor ortiz down it was epic.


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 1, 2013)

Yup, Maidana is a beast and his body shots are just lethal! Big fight up here is gonna be Jean Pascal vs. Lucian Bute next month, damn that fight is almost 10 years in the making.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 1, 2013)

that should be an interesting fight. i wonder how bute will look after getting wooped by carl froch. has he fought since then? pascal's a hard puncher and good athlete, but not a very smart fighter. b hop's old ass whipped him twice. if bute didnt get his confidence ruined by froch i'd lean towards him to win by decision.


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 1, 2013)

Idk, man I'm leanin' towards Pascal. I have a good friend who moved out to MTL last Nov. to train and turn pro (dude is a well-decorated amateur) and he's trained with both of these guys through Russ Anber's 'Rival Boxing' gym. MTL is the mecca as far as boxing in Canada, I'll see if he's got any insider info on the fight.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 1, 2013)

fuckin a, i'd love to hear any first hand info on those guys. fight could go either way....i got a buck on bute'


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha you're on buddy!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 4, 2013)

Video: Uriah Hall Broke Bubba McDaniel&#8217;s Face In Three Places In TUF 17 Quarterfinals

http://fansided.com/2013/04/04/video-uriah-hall-broke-bubba-mcdaniels-face-in-three-places-in-tuf-17-quarterfinals/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm going to this event tonight with my dad, I'll snap some pictures 







California Fight Syndicate (CFS) is continuing its full-scale takeover of Santa Barbara, CA with &#8220;Project Mayhem&#8221; on Saturday April 6, 2013 at Earl Warren Showgrounds. CFS, California&#8217;s premier fight organization, returns to it&#8217;s home venue at the Earl Warren Showgrounds.


The &#8220;Project Mayhem&#8221; main event features a Lightweight bout between Bren O&#8217;neal (SB Fighter) VS Mike Frausto (Team Defiant) for the California Fight Syndicate Lightweight Championship. Bren is coming of a decisive beatdown victory of Marcos Bonilla, who happens to be Mike Frausto&#8217;s teammate at Team Defiant. Seeking revenge for his fallen teammate, Mike is going out for more than just the CFS Lightweight Championship; he&#8217;s going out for Bren&#8217;s blood.


Also featured on the card are Kyle Smith VS Marcos Bonilla (Team Defiant), Josh Ruiz (SB Fighter) VS Stephen Garcia , Justin Stheno VS Josh Passmore, and many more.If you&#8217;re an MMA fan or SoCal native, this is a historic event you cannot afford to miss!


The co-main event features a rematch in the Heavyweight Division between knockout artists Shane Mervau (West Coast) VS Nano Sanchez (Vahalla). Looking to cement his spot atop a stacked division, Shane is looking for one thing and one thing only, to add another knockout to his highlight reel. While, Nano is looking to rebound for a vicious knockout lose to Shane at CFS&#8217;s Young Guns and prove he is a force to be reckoned in the division.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 7, 2013)

good fights today on fuel. i always liked mousassi. he was bored as usual. Never heard of that connor mcgregor guy. Damn accurate puncher.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Holy fuck Conor McGregor was impressive! 13 wins, 12 by 1st round KO or TKO. WTF!? That guy has a future in the UFC for sure, definitely looking forward to watching him again. Mitrione's KO was also pretty impressive. It looks like he's consistently improving his game. Pearsons KO was also awesome, good fights indeed. 

The amateur event I went to tonight was pretty fun, there were actually quite a few people, and son of a bitch, one of the ring girls had the most perfect body I've ever seen, I kept trying all night to get a decent picture but the lights kind of fucked up my camera and made everything look overexposed, I'll post what I took tomorrow. 

OH SHIT! Kevin Randleman was there, sitting two rows ahead of me! I went to the bathroom to take a piss, and on the way back he was right in front of me, no more than like 2 feet, and I was bigger than him! haha! He was loud as fuck though, I could hear him screaming over the rest of the crowd. 

We had good seats too, it was pretty fun, that was the first time seeing fights in person, the guys next to me were drunk as fuck, it was hilarious! I asked one of them if he knew who Randleman was and pointed him out and he was too drunk to tell haha! Holy shit! His cousin, this huge bald Mexican dude was walking past me and the drunk ass guy sitting next to me pinched his ass and he thought I did it! I was freaking out! "Dude it wasn't me!" man that was funny, everyone around us for like 5 feet were watching and laughing, the big bald dude said "ah just kidding" and kept walking, the fat drunk dude next to me who pinched him slapped my hand. It was good to have a random interaction like that, especially with a couple strangers. Cool couple guys.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2013)

[youtube]6TshPbaR9X4[/youtube]

This is awesome, I'm glad this guy is becoming successful, I like stories like his







Randleman! 

Here's a clip I took of him and the ring announcer;

[youtube]6RSay2Ozlqg[/youtube]

This is the brotard who kept standing up in the front row blocking everyone elses view;







And here is that sexy ass ring girl, trust me, this clip doesn't do her justice!;

[youtube]7tyZeLXVVk4[/youtube]


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 13, 2013)

damnnnnn. best girl fight ever. tate/whats her name.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 13, 2013)

damn last post was end of round 2. Holy shit on round 3. damnnn. not sure it should have been stopped yet but wouldnt have been more than one or two more before it was a real knockout. great fight.
now lets see what the california kid can do.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 14, 2013)

those were good fights last night. i would have like to see the tate fight go a little longer as she was ahead on the scorecards at the time of stoppage. t brown is a killer.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2013)

Son of a bitch that was an awesome finish in the woman's fight last night, Tate got rocked! I'm looking forward to seeing how Rousey handles Zingano, do you guys think it'll be another 1st round armbar?

I thought Uriah Hall was going to win that fight easily, he fought like a beast the entire season then showed up looking like an amateur for the fight, wtf? 

Oh, also, didn't they say that Hall broke Bubba McDaniels orbital bone in the semifinals? He showed up last night and fought on that same card. Isn't that a pretty serious injury that takes a few months to heal?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, he would he be out minimum 6 months if he broke orbital bone. More lies n hype from Dana.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/04/veteran-mma-referee-josh-rosenthal-cops-plea-awaits-sentencing-in-marijuana-case


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 19, 2013)

lol at josh.
Got Legend fights tonight on HDNet. Didnt see anything free from UFC but I think theres a PPV this weekend which means prelims should be on some fox station.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2013)

That's retarded.. I skimmed over a report that said he's looking at 10 years in prison


Tomorrows card is on Fox, here's a list of the fights, looks like a pretty good card;

Benson Henderson (c) vs. Gilbert Melendez 
Frank Mir vs. Daniel Cormier 
Nate Diaz vs. Josh Thomson 
Matt Brown vs. Jordan Mein 

Preliminary Card (FX)

Chad Mendes vs. Darren Elkins 
Francis Carmont vs. Lorenz Larkin 
Ramsey Nijem vs. Myles Jury 
Joseph Benavidez vs. Darren Uyenoyama 
Tim Means vs. Jorge Masvidal 
T.J. Dillashaw vs. Hugo Viana 

Preliminary card (Facebook)

Anthony Njokuani vs. Roger Bowling 
Clifford Starks vs. Yoel Romero

I'm especially looking forward to the Brown v. Mein fight, Mein destroyed Dan Miller last month and Brown is on a 4 fight win streak, including a KO over Mike Swick, that fight should be awesome!

I want to see Thompson annihilate Diaz!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 20, 2013)

i hope gilbert whips some ass tonight!! i like thompson and diaz both, should be a great fight.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2013)

cormier is whooping mirs ass tonight


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm going to be updating this post with results of the fights


Benson Henderson (c) vs. Gilbert Melendez 
Frank Mir vs. Daniel Cormier 
Nate Diaz vs. Josh Thomson 
Matt Brown vs. Jordan Mein 


Preliminary Card (FX)


Chad Mendes vs. Darren Elkins 
Francis Carmont vs. Lorenz Larkin 
Ramsey Nijem vs. *Myles Jury* : Holy fuck that was an awesome KO! These super slow motion cameras add another element to the entertainment!
*Joseph Benavidez* vs. Darren Uyenoyama 
Tim Means vs. *Jorge Masvidal *
*T.J. Dillashaw* vs. Hugo Viana : Another round 1 finish, nice TKO


Preliminary card (Facebook)


*Anthony Njokuani *vs. Roger Bowling : Awesome left hook KO!
Clifford Starks vs. *Yoel Romero *: Awesome flying knee KO!


----------



## hiiipower (Apr 20, 2013)

wow this melendez henderson card is unreal


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 20, 2013)

hiiipower said:


> wow this melendez henderson card is unreal


Fucking hell you're right! This is one of the best cards I've seen in a loooong time! Thompson just handed Nate Diaz a beating!


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone but me , find it fucked that frank was such an underdog ? well knowing that going into it , i really payed attention to that fight and it was clear frank came to not get knocked out an do it by only fighting one handed. 
frank was sparring and cormier was fighting his ass off. 

bottom line .....cormier can fight a tiny bit and frank is a few million richer today for throwin that fight. 

I love MMA , i just hope like fuck this dont become an every fight thang for these guys who work so hard. 

On a brighter note , i am starting to see a super fight for the ufc's 20th anniversary. i heard if gsp (vs. anderson) takes the fight , its a done deal. if not then maybe silva an jones but i aint too sure about that fight happening soon.



soil


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

There are a few fighters I feel the same way about, Penn a couple fights before he retired, Heath, Bonnar, some of them get way past the point of potential contention and just stick around in the division to make money. Some of them are still pretty entertaining to watch, like Dan Henderson, and earn a pretty sweet paycheck even if they lose, so I can't say I blame them. 

My favorite fighters to watch are the up and comers, dudes with like 11-0 or with 90% of their fights ending in the first round, Joe Lauzon, Conor McGregor, Chris Weidman, dudes who are hungry for the title. As much as I dislike Anthony Pettis for the way he acts, I appreciate that he wants to be the champion, and he shows that in every fight. 

When is the UFC's 20th anniversary? 

I hope we see Silva v. Jones, I'm really not that interested in seeing Silva v. GSP, Anderson is just too big for Georges, him and Jones are much closer in size, and imo, Jones is a much better match up, and besides the DQ against Hamill, they both have perfect UFC records.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 21, 2013)

great fights. I love seeing either of the diaz douchebags get the shit beaten out of them.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 21, 2013)

cormier is the best heavyweight in the world.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> cormier is the best heavyweight in the world.


lol come on now...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you heard this shit!? Supposid allegations of a conflict of interest between the Gracie camp and a judge of the Benson v. Melendez fight?! 

Fuck, I swear those assholes can't just take a goddamn loss for what it is. I will say this though, Gilbert took it like a man during the post fight press conference, he seemed humble and hungry to get back out there, but with Nick and Nate and their coaches, more and more it seems like they're just looking for excuses..


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nick n nate are scrubs, they need to go away..neither belong in ufc ...


----------



## smoketheregs (Apr 21, 2013)

That's insane man ^ although the diaz brothers aren't the most respectful people in the cage, they're good people outside of it. And have you not seen nick and nate fight? fucking warhorses man especially nick. Speaking of the diaz brothers though, anyone else shocked that nate got stopped by thompson? First time ever.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

smoketheregs said:


> That's insane man ^ although the diaz brothers aren't the most respectful people in the cage, they're good people outside of it. And have you not seen nick and nate fight? fucking warhorses man especially nick. Speaking of the diaz brothers though, anyone else shocked that nate got stopped by thompson? First time ever.


I know you're right, even I get caught up in the bullshit hype every once in a while, but they're both good guys outside of the cage. I just don't like the way they conduct themselves as businesspeople, it's unprofessional and causes a lot of unwarranted tension. I follow this professional concept artists youtube channel and he's always talking about how he likes to work with the most professional kind of people "with no ego's and who don't take things personally" because it's just the easiest environment to work in, and why choose to work with people who bring drama to the table? It could be their management, could be the media, they tend to portray them both as outcast's and underdogs all the time, which reinforces their need to prove something each fight and make excuses when they don't deliver.. 

I think if they were just a little more humble and willing to learn as opposed to just think they're the best and always get robbed of the decision.. they'd have champion potential. It seems like they just always blame it on the judges then claim this or that, when if they were actually the best, they wouldn't leave it up to a decision. If you want the title, go out and fucking take it. Everyone in the division knows that to take the championship, it has to be definitive, when was the last time someone won a championship belt with a decision? It doesn't work like that. If you grind out a 5 round decision in a championship fight, there is a good chance you will lose the fight, it's just better for the UFC, in a business sense. That's why GSP has had 5 or 6 wins by decision, because he knows all he has to do is _defend_ his belt, he's already won it. The other guy has to actually win it, which usually translates to stoppage. Keep an eye on this next GSP v. Hendricks fight, GSP will ride it out again and just try not to get caught, while Hendricks will have to shoot for the fences, finish or lose.


----------



## smoketheregs (Apr 22, 2013)

That was a very well thought out opinion, however I still disagree that the diaz brothers aren't humble, Nick himself has even said "I have to come off as the bad guy to get these fights" It honestly seems to me that Nick is mentally unstable and that Nate takes on the traits of his older brother. So I don't necessarily think that they have big egos because if they did, there's no chance in hell they would have so many fighters that like them. And I absolutely agree that it causes tension where it wasn't present before.Yet, you don't see Dana White cutting Nick for his antics inside the octagon. Is it right? No. Is it entertaining? Yes.

That brings me to your other point, it can be argued that Melendez won that fight against Henderson and that the judges gave Henderson the edge based on the fact that he's champion. I'm not entirely sure if that's true, but it makes sense and I LOVE that you said "it's better for the ufc, in a business sense" because that ABSOLUTELY right and I don't like that at all. Then again I see why they would do that. As for GSP, he beat Nick Diaz for sure, granted he didn't try and finish him but he held him down and beat him up pretty good for 5 rounds. You gotta be DAMN good to do that to Nick Diaz, yet nick still claimed that his performance warranted a rematch. I don't like that he did that at all and I think it was really disrespectful but did you watch the post fight press conference? Holy shit that was funny.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 22, 2013)

Eh, Diaz bros talk shit all day long, get fights they have not earned...then cry they lost unfairly after they lose...fuck em.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 22, 2013)

Daniel Cormier did not impress me in the Mir fight. If Frank had thrown the kicks more consistently or even pulled guard he would have won.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 22, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Daniel Cormier did not impress me in the Mir fight. If Frank had thrown the kicks more consistently or even pulled guard he would have won.


Dude that fight wasn't even close. Cormier has his punches down now. Inside fighting and ring smarts were awesome. I was totally impressed.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 23, 2013)

Chael gets embarrassed in 72 hours.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Agreed, I think it's going to be pretty ugly, I hope Jones doesn't hold back because they got pretty chummy in the TUF house


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2013)

Alfies said:


> Hi Padawanbater,
> Thanks for starting MMA threat as I am a big fan of MMA and my favorite fighter is Anderson Silva. Who is your favorite MMA fighter and why? I will be kind if you will add pictures in this threat to make it more attractive.



Hey Alfies,

Anderson Silva is one of the best, if not THE best, mma fighter in the world in my opinion, and I love watching him fight. So if not Anderson, I'd say my favorite fighter is between Joe Lauzon, Jose Aldo, the newcomer Irish star Conor McGregor, or Jon Jones, all of those guys are total beasts in the cage and completely entertaining to watch. Jones and Aldo do things in the cage that can almost be considered art, Andersons strikes are something you usually only see in movies, his speed and timing is unreal and I love the knew super slow motion camera system the UFC adopted, you get to see HD real time concussions being landed, it's so awesome! 






Joe Lauzon






Jose Aldo






Conor McGregor






Jon Jones


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm a big Chael Sonnen fan but I don't see him having any chance in this fight.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 26, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Daniel Cormier did not impress me in the Mir fight. If Frank had thrown the kicks more consistently or even pulled guard he would have won.


you must have been watching a different fight than me lol. cormier looked a little tight in his ufc debut, but he won every second of every round( and frank came in shape.) that being said, i didnt say cormier was the best based on the mir fight. cormier destroyed bigfoot silva and josh barnett in strikeforce and i read he handles cain in practice.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 26, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> you must have been watching a different fight than me lol. cormier looked a little tight in his ufc debut, but he won every second of every round( and frank came in shape.) that being said, i didnt say cormier was the best based on the mir fight. cormier destroyed bigfoot silva and josh barnett in strikeforce and i read he handles cain in practice.


All I'm saying is, Mir has arguably the best submissions in the heavyweight division (His BJJ is super effective in MMA). Mir should have kept throwing kicks because even if cormier caught him and took him down it would still be where Frank is best.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 26, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> All I'm saying is, Mir has arguably the best submissions in the heavyweight division (His BJJ is super effective in MMA). Mir should have kept throwing kicks because even if cormier caught him and took him down it would still be where Frank is best.


 i agree with that. it would have kept cormier from pressing him against the cage as much and maybe helped get the fight to the ground. i just dont think frank would have been able to submit him though. only time will tell, but i think cormier is gonna have an impressive three or four year run in the UFC.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 26, 2013)

chaels mouth kind of gets old in the pre fights. But hes honestly a really good commentator. No ums and ahhs, smooth delivery. knows his stuff. looks comfortable. I think him and the voice should take over for goldberg/rogan. I dont hate rogan but goldberg is just fucking terrible. I mean the worst. he says the dumbest most annoying shit and he doenst seem to know dick about the moves or the game. Hes also not exciting at all. I much prefer the FX/Fuel fights where the bring in the B team of florian and whoever else.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 26, 2013)

oh and the mir/cormier fight wasnt great to watch. Mir is old and should quit but I feel like cormier didnt go 100%. He fought to win not to finish in that fight. Not sure if he was scared of mirs ground game or just wanted a W in the UFC?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2013)

To be honest, the heavyweight division seems to be pretty weak right now, if Cormier is the best up and comer they can offer, it's not going to draw in more fans.. 

Cain is exciting, and JDS was pretty exciting before Cain made him look like an amateur in their last fight, Bigfoot got the fuck beat out of him by Cain in their last fight, too, and his recent KO victory over Overeem doesn't seem like enough to make me really think he's improved enough to deserve a rematch, Reem totally underestimated him in that fight but I still don't think he's earned the rematch. 

Pretty much every other division has plenty of valid competition, I think the UFC should focus on filling out the heavyweight division. There's gotta be great fighters all over the world. 

Where's Gustafsson been?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> chaels mouth kind of gets old in the pre fights. But hes honestly a really good commentator. No ums and ahhs, smooth delivery. knows his stuff. looks comfortable. I think him and the voice should take over for goldberg/rogan. I dont hate rogan but goldberg is just fucking terrible. I mean the worst. he says the dumbest most annoying shit and he doenst seem to know dick about the moves or the game. Hes also not exciting at all. I much prefer the FX/Fuel fights where the bring in the B team of florian and whoever else.


I agree, I don't like Goldbergs commentating. I think it would be great with Rogan, Florian and Chael, Brian Stann also does a pretty decent job and I used to like when Randy Couture would commentate, I can't stand Jon Anik, he's gotta be the worst one out of the entire bunch, he uses that Fox Sports radio host voice that's completely fake and unauthentic, Rogan actually has a bit about that shit in his comedy act and refuses to do interviews with hack radio show hosts who use it because it's so stupid, I bet he thinks Anik is an idiot whenever he hears him. The black dude who is usually the host of the Fox events is another one who's a total hack for the network, that fake shit is hard to listen to. Meanwhile, Florian, Stann, Rogan, Couture, they all use their normal speaking voice, which is plenty entertaining for the viewer, and comment on moves, positions, strikes, stats, shit you want to be hearing when watching a fight, while dumb ass Goldy is in the background reading the ads for Corn Nuts and Bud Light...


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Cormier admitted, in an interview with ESPN that the size of the event made him nervous. All the cameras, fans, and hype in Strikeforce dont compare to being on live national TV with the UFC.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll give him a few more fights in the UFC before I make an accurate judgement, he did well enough, maybe it wasn't a spectacular win, but he still beat Mir, one of the top contenders in the heavyweight division. Maybe the reluctance to accept him says something about the UFC's promotion of hype surrounding a fighter, they made this guy seem like Mir was in for a visit to the cemetery, it's unfair to put that kind of pressure on an incoming fighter imo.


----------



## Sativa Dragon (Apr 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll give him a few more fights in the UFC before I make an accurate judgement, he did well enough, maybe it wasn't a spectacular win, but he still beat Mir, one of the top contenders in the heavyweight division. Maybe the reluctance to accept him says something about the UFC's promotion of hype surrounding a fighter, they made this guy seem like Mir was in for a visit to the cemetery, it's unfair to put that kind of pressure on an incoming fighter imo.


GSP is the KING beaten or not the guy is a gentlmean fighter, he is the sheeit, the real thing brothas and sisters, GSP will be legend.

Peace


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sativa Dragon said:


> GSP is the KING beaten or not the guy is a gentlmean fighter, he is the sheeit, the real thing brothas and sisters, GSP will be legend.
> 
> Peace


He's already a living legend, he's been at the top of the welterweight division since 2007


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 26, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> oh and the mir/cormier fight wasnt great to watch. Mir is old and should quit but I feel like cormier didnt go 100%. He fought to win not to finish in that fight. Not sure if he was scared of mirs ground game or just wanted a W in the UFC?


I feel that Mir won't ever be in title contention but it would be cool to see him fight guys like Vinny Magahales.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I agree, I don't like Goldbergs commentating. I think it would be great with Rogan, Florian and Chael, Brian Stann also does a pretty decent job and I used to like when Randy Couture would commentate, I can't stand Jon Anik, he's gotta be the worst one out of the entire bunch, he uses that Fox Sports radio host voice that's completely fake and unauthentic, Rogan actually has a bit about that shit in his comedy act and refuses to do interviews with hack radio show hosts who use it because it's so stupid, I bet he thinks Anik is an idiot whenever he hears him. The black dude who is usually the host of the Fox events is another one who's a total hack for the network, that fake shit is hard to listen to. Meanwhile, Florian, Stann, Rogan, Couture, they all use their normal speaking voice, which is plenty entertaining for the viewer, and comment on moves, positions, strikes, stats, shit you want to be hearing when watching a fight, while dumb ass Goldy is in the background reading the ads for Corn Nuts and Bud Light...


It amazes me that after so long, Goldy still has very little clue about the sport.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

jds will destroy cain just like how he did there first fight... jds gas tank sux... as does cains chin


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> It amazes me that after so long, Goldy still has very little clue about the sport.


Lol, it always comes down to 'is he just an idiot, or does the UFC pay him to _act_ like an idiot?' for me, I, like you, can't imagine he could have commentated over 1,000 fights and not picked up on the game. I bet Goldy is a fight fan, just like you and me, and the most likely answer is that the UFC pays him to dumb down the color commentating a little bit to make the average viewer feel comfortable, and not too technical with names of specific moves or positions like Rogan does. I think Goldy is there to fill a specific niche of customer, maybe even simple beginners, and Rogan is there for the more advanced or familiar fans. In my opinion, it would be better with maybe 3 or 4 guys commentating, 2 technical guys, one middle of the road sort of guy and maybe one color commentator like Goldy, only coming in when the other guys don't have anything to say. 4 guys would be perfect. One guy on stats, numbers, weights, data, one guy on strikes and takedown defenses, one guy on submissions, grappling and wrestling, and one guy doing the bullshit Goldy does, ads, "well, he's in a dangerous position, lets see how he'll handle it...", "He's a bjj blackbelt, so on paper, he's got an excellent ground game..."...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> jds will destroy cain just like how he did there first fight... jds gas tank sux... as does cains chin


I disagree, I think their first fight JDS got a somewhat lucky punch in the perfect spot and just kind of caught Cain to win the title. In my opinion, their second fight is a better testament to each of their actual skill level, and the second fight is total and complete domination. Utter destruction.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

u disagree??? lucky punch??? like the lucky uppercut that knocked werdum out? or the lucky hook that knocked out struve? or the lucky right that put mir out? or the lucky punch that knocked out gilber yvle? you talking about the lucky punch he land on pretty much everyone? now cain can always beat him cuzz he won a u.d. and couldn't even finish a gased jds in 5 full rounds? around the same time he was getting divorced from his wife? u think his mnd wasn't somewere else? cains a bitch.. before that fight none of cains take downs really ever got stuffed.. jds stuffed more takedowns in that fight then cain had been stuffed on td's in his own carrerre.. everything went right for cain that night... he fought a smart.. yet super boring gay ass lay n prey fight.. jds will land that lucky punch again as u put it.. and cain will fall.. because he has a weak chin...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

this will happen again...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

id rather be beat down for 25 minuetes then knocked out in 1.. on ur very first title defense to lol... on a night when yours is the only fight there showing...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

cain beat jds the only way he can be beat.. heres wwhat happends when u stand and bang with jds .. this always happends and will continue to http://fightnext.com/video/2WBX8MW1AK/Cain-Velasquez-vs-Junior-dos-Santos--UFC-on-Fox


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2013)

lol 

Are you a JDS fanboy or what?


----------



## ru4r34l (Apr 26, 2013)

JDS will be out of the UFC in 5 fights..

regards,


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

ru4r34l said:


> JDS will be out of the UFC in 5 fights..
> 
> regards,


I don't see how since he will be champ again in 2 fights....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

I like how u think the number 2 heavy weight in the world is gonna get cut u dumbass.. lol and even doe cain has the belt there 1 and 1 on each other the case could be made its a tie for the number one spot but cain got the belt for now.. both cain and jds are leages better then any other h.w. both for there respective styles.. cain is the best grapple that ever stepped into the cage .. and jds is the sickest pure boxer in mma today...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I disagree, I think their first fight JDS got a somewhat lucky punch in the perfect spot and just kind of caught Cain to win the title. In my opinion, their second fight is a better testament to each of their actual skill level, and the second fight is total and complete domination. Utter destruction.


also perfect punch??? it would have been more perfect on da chin then on the temple.. if it hit him on the chin cain woulda been out cold w/o the need for those punches on the ground... cain saw that punch coming. he tried to get ready to absorb it.. but he couldn't.. if u think im lieing feel free to rewatch that fight... he tried to move his head out the way of that punch.. didn't happen.. he got dropped


----------



## Marla 420 (Apr 26, 2013)

Belcher/Bisping tomorrow. Belcher gonna whoop dat ass, Bisping is gonna try and jab and run his way to a decision. Won't happen, Belcher ending it early. Jones gonna clown Chael, no surprise.


----------



## Marla 420 (Apr 26, 2013)

JDS isn't gonna get past Hunt my nigga. Well I'm a Hunt Nuthugger so my opinion doesn't count.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> JDS isn't gonna get past Hunt my nigga. Well I'm a Hunt Nuthugger so my opinion doesn't count.


put some money on it.... jds can win by tko... submission, or decision... this is gonna look a lot like his fight with roy nelson


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

im a big mark hunt fan too.... his fights are always stand up wars.. until people take him down and submit him.. mark hunt is a beast!!!!!


----------



## Marla 420 (Apr 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> put some money on it.... jds can win by tko... submission, or decision... this is gonna look a lot like his fight with roy nelson


Right. How many Subs does JDS have? I'm tired of hearing about JDS's mythical ground game. He looked like a fish out of water on the ground against Cain. Hunt has more Sub wins then JDS. Also because this is a 3 round fight Hunt can get a decision too imo. They can both Knock each other out though.


----------



## Mike Young (Apr 26, 2013)

So nobody else caught that fucking weird drone fly-by over San Jose in the Fox coverage of the Henderson/Melendez fight? I didn't make this video, but searched it after. Fuckin crazy! It's right after Brown/Mein fight.

[video=youtube;sOck5iMc1-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOck5iMc1-E&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Real drone, or fox news trying to fear monger?


----------



## Mike Young (Apr 26, 2013)

Not trying to hijack the thread here. Just wanted to get this in before the onslaught of tomorrow night. My tinfoil hat lit up though when I saw this.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Right. How many Subs does JDS have? I'm tired of hearing about JDS's mythical ground game. He looked like a fish out of water on the ground against Cain. Hunt has more Sub wins then JDS. Also because this is a 3 round fight Hunt can get a decision too imo. They can both Knock each other out though.


 he has one submission from pro fight in brazil.. other then that he does a pretty good job destroying the elite of the elite on his feet... he has a black belt under big nog.. that counts for something.. look at spider silva


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

im tired of hearing about cains power and striking prowess... he has one good highlight knockout reel on big nog who is a shell of what he was in pride..... he don't have one shot knockout power... in either hannd


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

http://fightnext.com/video/6D3K8A7BWX/Roy-Nelson-vs-Junior-dos-Santos--UFC-117


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

come on now son... blackhouse got it sowed up...... [youtube]pSznPDpLnUs[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome Facebook fight!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh shit! Lets see another guillotine!


----------



## ru4r34l (Apr 27, 2013)

Prelims and main card can be seen @ http://nutjob.eu

regards,


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sonnen got embarrassed as everyone knew, please. Go away forever. Take your schtick to the wwf.


Did anyone see Jones toe? Pretty nasty.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 28, 2013)

I haven't seen the fights yet, what happened to Jones' toe?


----------



## Mike Young (Apr 28, 2013)

The toe was bad, but I think Alan Belcher's eyeball might be in worse shape. One thing is for sure, Bisping does not fight in a way that is exciting to watch.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jones' toe break was pretty crazy, I saw a close up high def shot and it was bad! Gonna take a few months at least to heal, who's next for Jones? Are the rumors about facing Anderson Silva true?

What is your opinion on wearing some sort of eye protection, like light, super strong goggles to avoid the eye pokes? I heard that idea on another forum the other day


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 30, 2013)

That eye poke was bad, Roy Nelson is quickly becoming my fave fighter.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 30, 2013)

big country has been a fav of mine for a long time. guy is awesome. I dont think hes a contender though. He has that sneaky right. and if he gets you down hes good. but im just not sure hes the whole package. Mark hunt is awesome too, but hes a one trick pony. 

googles in the UFC would be uber gay. I think they should do penalties instead. i hate the guy who gets poked loses.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2013)

I wanna see roy nelson v.s. mark hunt...


----------



## ilikecheetoes (May 3, 2013)

fucking AXS fucking me again. Stupid jazz festival tonight.
Any MMA on TV this weekend?


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 18, 2013)

evan dunham got hosed tonight......that is all.


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 18, 2013)

ps belfort ko was deadly...


----------



## BBbubblegum (May 19, 2013)

Belfort deserves the title shot over Weidman. Belfort vs Silva 1 was a fluke just like JDS vs Cain 1


----------



## Moebius (May 19, 2013)

Belforts KO reminded me of a Uriah hall special.

He did have home advantage though. Probably training on the beach with his buddies the day before, when Rockhold was in the Hotel gym.


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 20, 2013)

not to mention his trt exemption lol!!


----------



## Corso312 (May 20, 2013)

Hall ain't shit, he has never beaten anyone n never will. Rockhold would dismantle hall piece by piece. Uriah hall is jimbo slice part 2.


----------



## Moebius (May 20, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> not to mention his trt exemption lol!!


Thanks for the heads up. I had missed this issue in the sport. Just read a few articles after your comment. .  Kinda spoilt my day. lol.


----------



## Moebius (May 20, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Hall ain't shit, he has never beaten anyone n never will. Rockhold would dismantle hall piece by piece. Uriah hall is jimbo slice part 2.




Spoken like a true Netizen. .. In fact everyone else on the show was terrified of him.

Give the guy a chance. He's only just started on his dream. The measure of the man will be made in his next couple of fights.

edit:
I enjoyed the Kimbo Slice hype thing. His video's probably brought a lot of attention for MMA as a whole.


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 20, 2013)

hall looks pretty impressive to me....a bit of a head case with his confidence issues, but dangerous as fuck.


----------



## Corso312 (May 21, 2013)

Hall will be exposed as a nobody, just like kimbo ..another one of Dana the douche hype machine.


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 21, 2013)

im not sure how you're drawing any parallels between kimbo slice and urijah hall. it remains to be seen the level of success that hall will have in the ufc, but he had already accomplished more in professional fighting before he was on the ultimate fighter than kimbo slice ever did.


----------



## Mike Young (May 21, 2013)

UFC on fx 8. Good day to be Brazilian, jesus!


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 23, 2013)

My picks for UFC 160:

Cain by KO 
Hunt by KO
Te Huna by Dec
Grant by Dec
Cerrone by Sub

Looking like a pretty solid card even the prelims are stacked


----------



## socaljoe (May 24, 2013)

I like this card a lot.

My picks:

Cain via KO
JDS via decision/late tko
Glover via tko
Grant via dec
Cerrone via sub

I like these fights so much, I don't even care who wins as long as they live up to their potential.


----------



## bundee1 (May 24, 2013)

Anyone else enjoy watching Dennis Bermudez fight? I cant wait until he moves up in rank to fight some bigger names. His striking is improving.


----------



## BBbubblegum (May 25, 2013)

Picks for tonight
Cain via tko
JDS via sub
texiera via ko


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 25, 2013)

Mark Hunt and Bigfoot ain't shit

Cerrone was impressive as fuck, TJ Grant looked pretty good, too


----------



## BBbubblegum (May 26, 2013)

Noons made Cerrone look good. Most impressive guy on the card was TJ Grant. Deserves a title shot.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 28, 2013)

It looks like Glover Teixiera is on a pretty good roll, I'm interested in seeing this next bout between Rashad Evans and Dan Henderson, the winner of that fight faces Teixiera, and most likely, the winner of _that_ fight faces Jon Jones for the lightheavyweight title. I don't really see the hype around Teixiera, sure he's a decent Lightweight, but nothing spectacular to write home about, I think Jones will hand him his first loss in the UFC.

Another match up I'm keeping my eye on is Aldo v. Pettis in August! Aldo is a BEAST and Pettis is starving it seems like! That dude WANTS IT! That should be a great fight! 

And after TJ Grant's performance against Gray Maynard, I'd like to see how well he does against Bendo for the Lightweight title!


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Mark Hunt and Bigfoot ain't shit
> 
> Cerrone was impressive as fuck, TJ Grant looked pretty good, too


mark hunt will ko any other heavy weight not just in the ufc but in mma period if they stand and bang with em... jds is just that raw!!! bigfoot aint shit ur correct about that


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> mark hunt will ko any other heavy weight not just in the ufc but in mma period if they stand and bang with em... jds is just that raw!!! bigfoot aint shit ur correct about that


I disagree, Hunt is done, he doesn't belong in the UFC. He is too old and too washed up to compete against the elite of the Heavyweight division. Could you imagine him going up against Cain? He needs to quit while he's ahead. I hate seeing fighters be put out instead of going out themselves.. 

I think someone like Roy Nelson would be a much better bet, he's young and still has the ability to improve and make a decent run at the championship. 

JDS is much more technically sound than Hunt, his overhand right kept getting through and he was much faster on the jump, Hunt was basically on the defense the entire fight, and he was almost completely gassed out when Dos Santos threw the wheel kick, it almost looked like he gave up because of exhaustion. If you look closely, the kick connected with the back of Dos Santos' calf, not really on the heel or ankle bone, so it was pretty much a half assed muscle strike daze. It just rung Hunt's bell so much he couldn't recover. 

The future of the HW division is yet to be seen, I don't think JDS is ready for a rematch with Cain and I can't think of any legitimate contenders that even come close.. I think Cain will remain the champion for a while, and they'll throw him bums who haven't earned it for at least until 2015 just to fill the seats.. We might see a legitimate contender in or after 2015. 

As for Welterweight, I'd LOVE to see GSP v. Rory MacDonald and also GSP v. Johny Hendricks! MacDonald won't happen because they're both pussies, but we'll likely see the Hendricks fight this year!

Aldo v. Pettis is going to be AWESOME!


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2013)

I don't care what u think bro I know better... cain would never stand with hunt... he would take him down and beat him for a u.d. cain cant k.o. ot tko hunt.. ur smoking rocks...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I don't care what u think bro I know better... cain would never stand with hunt... he would take him down and beat him for a u.d. cain cant k.o. ot tko hunt.. ur smoking rocks...


It didn't look like it took much to KO Hunt this last fight, he looked out of shape, rusty and on the defensive. It looked like his game plan was business as usual, go in and throw wild punches and hope some of them land, he reminded me of Cabbage in this last fight, I swear! 

Can doesn't have to stand and bang, he's got other abilities that add up to victory in the cage, it's stupid to risk so much on luck like that, especially when you have other equally as good if not greater skills you could utilize. Would you praise* Jon Jones or Anderson Silva for abandoning their strikes in favor of wrestling or jui jitsu?


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It didn't look like it took much to KO Hunt this last fight, he looked out of shape, rusty and on the defensive. It looked like his game plan was business as usual, go in and throw wild punches and hope some of them land, he reminded me of Cabbage in this last fight, I swear!
> 
> Can doesn't have to stand and bang, he's got other abilities that add up to victory in the cage, it's stupid to risk so much on luck like that, especially when you have other equally as good if not greater skills you could utilize. Would you praise* Jon Jones or Anderson Silva for abandoning their strikes in favor of wrestling or jui jitsu?


lol...... shows what u know.... I like how u said a k1 grand prix champ isn't shit.... mark hunt is a fucking animal.. mark hunt would knock out any other h.w. if they chose to stand and bang how dos santos did... dos santos took some hard shots from hunt and absorbed them... jr landed the same overhand right that k.o. cain a few times... and also that nasty left hook that k.o. gonzago right before he karate kicked hunt in his very thick skull and knocked him out.. no other h.w. in the ufc can knock mark hunt out... esp not cain... only way cain can finish hunt woud be submission and that aint saying much because everyone subs hunt.. cain can never pound hunt out...


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2013)

btw... cain has a shitty chin and one good punch from anyone with some power and cain will go to sleep..


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2013)

all cain has is sick ass wrestling/ground and pound{but its not vicious get knocked out ground and pound like bigfoot silva, mark munoz ect.} and great cardeo.. that's it.. he has basic power for h.w. standard stand up.. and a weak chin... he has no submission game like how fedor had {as well has being a sick ass sambo grappler}


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2013)

btw jds looked fucking great after tweeking his training sessions... he had plenty of cardeo in the latter rounds and still had knockout power and speed in the third... cain is gonna get smashed in the rubber match... and then after this one that's it for cain phycoligicly... its hard knowing that all ur opponent has to do is land one big punch and ur done.... an he has done it twice before.... he got super lucky jr gassed from overtraining and had a divorce fresh on his plate and couldn't hit cain... that wont happen again.. not in a 25 min fight


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Jun 2, 2013)

JDS is an animal i seee him and junior fighitng 4-5 times easy over the next 5 years including their past 2 fights.. ONly one in the div now that carwin and his 1 hit ko power left, is mir with better wrestling cuz he can stand with cain imo and hold his own till he pulls uard on junior if he starts using his muscle to bully peopel instead of lettingsmaller weaker guys hold him agains tthe fence..


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like Chael P Sonnen will be stepping in for a injuried Lil Nog against Shogun. not bad for a less than 2 week replacment. UFC 161 looking good with Rashad Evans vs Dan Henderson Main event and a Shogun vs Sonnen Co-Main.

WAR HENDO & RUA


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Chael must have made more money in the past year than the rest of his entire career combined!


----------



## doowmd (Jun 3, 2013)

Sonnen wrestlefucks Rua for 3 rds for a decision. That said I'd rather see Rua face another striker, but anyway.....Sonnen's more of a BEAST than most give him credit for. Steps up against anybody on a moments notice and dont give a fuck win or lose. One of the last true "fighters" left. What would some of these dudes do if they were made to fight 3 times in one night old-school UFC style? 
I know he's "schticky" w/ all the wrestling rip-off promo's he does but dude dgaf to get in the cage w/ the best of 'em!


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 3, 2013)

People can say what they like about Chael, but the dude has solid brass balls and walks the walk. He may not go down as one of the all time greats, but he'll always have my respect.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 3, 2013)

Turns out sonnen wont be fighting shogun now. UFC just said that shogun will be off the card all together now. This really sucks


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Shea_Heights said:


> Turns out sonnen wont be fighting shogun now. UFC just said that shogun will be off the card all together now. This really sucks


Well that's pretty weak..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

doowmd said:


> Sonnen wrestlefucks Rua for 3 rds for a decision. That said I'd rather see Rua face another striker, but anyway.....Sonnen's more of a BEAST than most give him credit for. Steps up against anybody on a moments notice and dont give a fuck win or lose. One of the last true "fighters" left. What would some of these dudes do if they were made to fight 3 times in one night old-school UFC style?
> I know he's "schticky" w/ all the wrestling rip-off promo's he does but dude dgaf to get in the cage w/ the best of 'em!


ur out ur mind..... shogun will drop chael..... he isn't shit w/o the roid...


----------



## doowmd (Jun 4, 2013)

Shea_Heights said:


> Turns out sonnen wont be fighting shogun now. UFC just said that shogun will be off the card all together now. This really sucks


yea Sonnen had visa issues and couldn't get into Canada so they're gonna do it Aug 17th instead.

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/437367/Visa-issues-delay-Sonnen-vs-Shogun-past-UFC-161/


@chitown....I may have been a slightly lifted when I wrote that, but you have to give him props for being willing to step in there against Rua.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 4, 2013)

doowmd said:


> yea Sonnen had visa issues and couldn't get into Canada so they're gonna do it Aug 17th instead.
> 
> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/437367/Visa-issues-delay-Sonnen-vs-Shogun-past-UFC-161/
> 
> ...



I read somewhere that UFC plan now is to do a TUF Brazil:Shogun vs Lil nog now with them as coaches and just scrap the sonnen/shogun fight for the time being.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 4, 2013)

Nevermind Sonnen vs Shogun is now Main event for UFC FS 1 on Aug like u said d


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2013)

[youtube]lVVrNOQtlzY[/youtube]

Son of a bitch this is a well edited video! Really shows off the totally complete fighter Fedor is, his game is almost bullet proof. Probably one of the most powerful fighters I've ever seen!

Not to mention his other side, the guy is humble and never forgets where he came from.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ever since wandy got his nose fixed the axe murderer is unbeaten n breathing through his nose again n beating everyone down.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jun 5, 2013)

fedor is my alltime fav fighter, but hes done now. He could maybe hang at light heavy but he wont cut weight for that. Hes to small and old for heavyweight now. This aint hong man choi types anymore in this class.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jun 5, 2013)

nice video though!! dude was so badass.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jun 5, 2013)

I really think fedor is over rated.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jun 6, 2013)

boo hiss  did you watch that video. I love how he tosses people around and to the ground with the bear hug.


----------



## doowmd (Jun 6, 2013)

Fedor was/is one of the GOAT's.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jun 6, 2013)

oh shit i just saw your breaking news thread. I hadnt heard rampage was going to bellator. Is it just as a coach in that new reality show or is he going to fight? I saw some commercial the other day about a new show with greg jackson and a few other names doing some kind of training gameshow thing. I just hope people get punched in the face during the show or its gay.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jun 6, 2013)

and congo? awesome. bellator is going to be even better this season.


----------



## doowmd (Jun 7, 2013)

Rampage was on T.N.A. last night. He signed a deal w/ Bellator/TNA/Viacom/Spike to be able to do a reality show, fight wrestle and do movies. Guess he is loving life right now! Plus he's talking about moving up to heavyweight to fight too. Guess that'll b another monkey off his back not having to cut weight.
The Kongo signing surprised me the most cause he wasn't cut from the UFC his contract was just up and I figured he was just negotiating to get a better deal w/ the UFC. Never was a major plater, more of a gatekeeper really so he'll do well in Bellator.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 7, 2013)

The last I heard/read, Kongo doesn't have a deal with Bellator. http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/6/6/4402380/bellator-bjorn-rebney-denies-rumors-cheick-kongo-signing-mma-news

That said, I wouldn't be surprised if they're working on a deal with him...we've seen it time and again where Dana White denies signing someone only for it to be announced a couple weeks later.


----------



## doowmd (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;b9XwpKFl4i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=b9XwpKFl4i8[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Laugh all you want but he's collecting two checks and only fighting once.


----------



## doowmd (Jun 8, 2013)

I have to admit his(Rampage) eye twitching/jerking like it did was was unintentionally comical as hell. But I have to agree with Bundee that dude is making big money getting out there and doing something he's wanted to do since he was a kid so who can hate on that? (Even if it is unintentionally funny lol) 
Only thing I don't like about Jackson is his bad mouthing the UFC after they stood behind him through that whole fleeing and evading mess he got himself into out in Cali. Any other employer woulda dropped him like a hot potato!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 14, 2013)

Who do you have winning the Henderson vs Rashad evans Fight?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Shea_Heights said:


> Who do you have winning the Henderson vs Rashad evans Fight?


I'll say Rashad, he's coming off 2 losses, so 1 more would be pretty serious, even for him. Henderson is 9 years older (42), and is also coming off a loss to Machida. Both guys are pretty experienced, but I think Evans is more well rounded and quicker on his feet. Wrestling I'd give the edge to Henderson, but not by very much, Evans is a pretty strong opponent. 

Evans by decision


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2013)

"Pettis hurt his knee, Korean Zombie will now face Jose Aldo for the title on the Aug card in Rio Brazil."

From Dana White's Twitter


----------



## doowmd (Jun 14, 2013)

Shea_Heights said:


> Who do you have winning the Henderson vs Rashad evans Fight?


I hope Hendo wins cause he's on the last leg of his career and it'd be nice to see him at least get the shot at JBJ and the LHW title again but.....all signs point to Rashad taking this one via UD. UNLESS he fucks up and tries to stand and bang w/ Hendo and gets caught with that famous H-bomb!


----------



## doowmd (Jun 14, 2013)

Just posted that news about Pettis on the "Breaking News" thread. Really fuckin sucks!


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 14, 2013)

doowmd said:


> I hope Hendo wins cause he's on the last leg of his career and it'd be nice to see him at least get the shot at JBJ and the LHW title again but.....all signs point to Rashad taking this one via UD. UNLESS he fucks up and tries to stand and bang w/ Hendo and gets caught with that famous H-bomb!


That's the way I see it.

As the wrestling goes, Henderson has the better pedigree, but Rashad has a much better mma adapted wrestling game.

I just hope it doesn't turn into a boring fight where neither guy engages.

Poor Pettis. Dude can't catch a break.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2013)

How did Pettis injure himself? You would think he'd take it a little easy during training for such an important moment in his career! It must be something serious if it's going to take more than 2 months to fix.. I really wanted to see that fight too! I think the Korean zombie will just get owned like everybody else, and that's definitely saying something because I like the zombie.. I thought Pettis actually might be the first guy in the UFC to give Aldo a legitimate challenge. 

Eddie Bravo's breakdown of TKZ's twister against Leonard Garcia;

[youtube]p5KQ948H2ps[/youtube]


----------



## Marla 420 (Jun 14, 2013)

War Hendo!!!. Rashad will probably win with L&P while Hendo gasses. But still, I got Hendo just because he is a bad ass.


----------



## doowmd (Jun 15, 2013)

Hendo is definitely one of the goats! 
@ padwanbater2: Rumor on the UG is this is some made up shit about Pettis and they're going to put him in against Bendo in Milwaukee cause it's his(Pettis') hometown and TJ Grant isn't putting asses in the seats or buys in the ppv's.....They're getting ready to screw TJ ...


----------



## Zagon (Jun 15, 2013)

will Aldo get his LW title shot after dispatching Zombie? White promised him a shot when he accepted Pettis fight. Now, with him out Aldo can reach Bendo pretty soon...


----------



## DonPanchoVilla (Jun 16, 2013)

Aldo vs Bendo would be epic!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2013)

DonPanchoVilla said:


> Aldo vs Bendo would be epic!!!


That's one of the fights I would love to see! Up there with Silva v. Jones


----------



## doowmd (Jun 17, 2013)

[h=3]Pettis wants Grant's lightweight title shot versus Henderson [/h]




 
Anthony Pettis: "With all due respect to T.J. Grant, Milwaukee is my town, and the fight with Ben is the fight everyone has wanted for years."


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 17, 2013)

doowmd said:


> *Pettis wants Grant's lightweight title shot versus Henderson *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's right, TJ who?


----------



## doowmd (Jun 17, 2013)

lol I feel the same way padwan and wpould love to see bendo/pettis in Milwaukee instead.... but DFW said at the media scrum last night that pettis needs to see another dr before he can dive back into a fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 17, 2013)

doowmd said:


> lol I feel the same way padwan and wpould love to see bendo/pettis in Milwaukee instead.... but DFW said at the media scrum last night that pettis needs to see another dr before he can dive back into a fight.


Yeah, I agree with that, at the moment, I have no idea how serious his knee injury is. When is the Milwaukee event scheduled? Dude should probably take the time off to heal before he takes a fight like that, I'm sure he will..


----------



## doowmd (Jun 17, 2013)

check this out from cagepotato.com: 
*UFC Conspiracy Theory of the Day: Anthony Pettis Is Going to Steal TJ Grant&#8217;s Title Shot*

'At first we dismissed this theory as lunatic ravings from the same people who would tell you that Luke Rockhold signaled that he was ready to take a dive against Vitor Belfort, or that Chael Sonnen bangs his desk to signify that he&#8217;s ready for his close-up. Would Pettis really fake an injury &#8212; or would the UFC invent one &#8212; in order to screw over TJ Grant and cash in with a bigger fight? Come on, that&#8217;s absurd. At least we thought so until we read this:

_&#8220;I can be 100% ready to fight Benson Henderson in Milwaukee,&#8221; said Pettis to Fuel TV. &#8220;With all due respect to T.J. Grant, Milwaukee is my town, and the fight with Ben is the fight everyone has wanted for years.&#8221;_

Here&#8217;s what Grant had to say about the situation&#8230;
[video=youtube;pU7rLHlRDq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU7rLHlRDq0&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 30, 2013)

[youtube]_kKkQBKPRCs[/youtube]

Kickboxing, worst nose break I've ever seen!

I've got some money on Anderson Silva this weekend, can't fucking wait!


----------



## Marla 420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Anderson/Weidman is gonna be good. If Anderson wins or losses he should fight Mousasi/Vitor 2 in his next fight.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 30, 2013)

Would love to see Anderson vs belfort..Anderson ain't losing to weidman. No way no how. Padawan...u still owe me10$ from last year...donate it to the save the lions fund n we square.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jun 30, 2013)

Options for contenders

Cain:
Werdum


Jones:
Glover? 
Gustafson? 
Mousassi?

Anderson:
Weidman 
Belfort 
Sonnen (Maybe vs Belfort for winner of Weidman and Silva)


GSP:
Hendricks
Maia?
Ellenberger?

Henderson:
Pettis
Grant
Chandler
Alvarez
Thomson
Khabib Nurmagomedov

Aldo:
Pettis
Mendes
Lamas
Curran
Korean Zombie


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 30, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Would love to see Anderson vs belfort..Anderson ain't losing to weidman. No way no how. Padawan...u still owe me10$ from last year...donate it to the save the lions fund n we square.


Oh shit that's right, I forgot about that

PM me your mailing address


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 30, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Options for contenders
> 
> Cain:
> Werdum
> ...


This would be my list;

Contenders

HW- None, JDS is the closest thing to a contender and his last win over Hunt was impressive, but I don't think I would be very interested in watching another Cain v. JDS rematch.. If he has 1 or 2 more impressive wins like that I think it would make it a lot more interesting, but the HW division seems dead, Cain is the only guy I'm really interested in seeing fight

LHW- Gustafsson, possibly Rashad if he has a couple more impressive wins over qualified guys, maybe ever Vitor

MW- Weidman, Vitor

WW- Hendricks, winner of Ellenburger v. MacDonald, Matt Brown

LW- Pettis, Grant

FW- Lamas, Korean Zombie, and I'd love to see Conor McGregor win a few more in explosive fashion like he did in his UFC debut, KO'd Marcus Brimage in like a minute! He fights again in August

BW- None, maybe Assuncao?


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nah I'm good...donate it wildlife fund. I heard Anderson wont fight outside of Brazil because he's juiced up n can't pass piss test.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 1, 2013)

They don't piss test in Brazil?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Lets hear some predictions


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lets hear some predictions


Silva by TKO, rd. 3
Edgar by Decision, rd. 3 (Edgar has to win this fight otherwise he'll likely be let go by the UFC)
Roger Gracie by Submission, rd. 2 (total guess)
Munoz by TKO, rd. 3 (this should be an awesome fight, almost completely even on paper, Boetsch has a bit more experience and is a bit younger, but I think Munoz is a little hungrier and has less time in his career, 3 years older)
Swanson by Decision, rd. 3
Craig by TKO, rd. 2
Parke by Submission, rd. 2
Herman by KO, rd. 2 (going with the underdog on this one, he has to win, otherwise faces release by the UFC!)
Barboza by TKO, rd. 1 
Baczynski by Decision, rd. 3
Mitchell by Submission, rd. 3


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 1, 2013)

I think the tests can be manipulated in Brazil...kinda like Arturo gotti wife killed his his ass n walked with a bribe.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 1, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I think the tests can be manipulated in Brazil...kinda like Arturo gotti wife killed his his ass n walked with a bribe.



I'd highly question that. UFC standards are the UFC standards. Did you hear the piss tests are being falsified from somewhere reliable, or is that just a gut feeling?


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 1, 2013)

No, just two friends who been saying dude won't leave Brazil for that reason. Brazil is extremely corrupt.


----------



## Marla 420 (Jul 1, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> No, just two friends who been saying dude won't leave Brazil for that reason. Brazil is extremely corrupt.


Isn't this fight in Vegas? Brazil I won't say is corrupt (Wouldn't be shocked if it was though) they are pretty laid back though. Vitor can fight on TRT in Brazil but can't in Vegas. If Anderson/Vitor happens it would be to to Vitor's benefit if it happens in Brazil.


----------



## Marla 420 (Jul 1, 2013)

I got Siver/Munoz/Gracie/Edgar/Weidman. Wiedman/Anderson will be fucking good, Anderson hasn't fought a good fighter since Vitor imo.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 2, 2013)

[youtube]XrNnPe-tHCM[/youtube]

Hell yes! 3 hours of KO's! This video is almost perfectly edited too, I say almost because for some reason, they hired the dumbass commentator to come in every 10th KO to say some bullshit that takes up an extra 30 seconds, other than that though, awesome video


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

I've got $40 on Anderson Silva! Any of you guys put any money down?

Any predictions?

Who's ordering the fight?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow holy shit, first fight on FX was awesome! TKO rd. 2 by way of leg kicks to Edson Barboza


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jul 6, 2013)

Missed the Gonzaga fight; ready for the Main card though.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 6, 2013)

i miss hugh's body slams. that used to be a signature thing of his, pick someone up and drop them. worked so many times for tape outs.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 6, 2013)

anyone got links?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.stream2watch.me/ufc/anderson-silva-vs-chris-weidman-live-stream


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wtf???????? Rematch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Goddamnit..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 6, 2013)

ha he doesnt want a rematch...he clearly didnt try to win this one!


----------



## LJ6 (Jul 6, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> ha he doesnt want a rematch...he clearly didnt try to win this one!


Just finished watching it too and i wanna say the same thing since hes my favorite fighter and he does that bullshit all the time, usually he stops though but this time he didnt. He clearly deserved to lose his belt not taking a fight like that seriously. Im actually really pissed, but if you watch you can see he tried to roll with the punch and it came later then he thought and there was no where for his head to go and he just knocked the fuck out. Pretty funny though how it happened like right after he pretended to be hurt from the same exact punch. Good thing i didnt have money on him lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, he seems like he's done. If you're going to fight 10 more fights, but not for the championship, what the hell is the point of that?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 6, 2013)

when they start talking money, they will rematch


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)

I want to see Anthony Pettis v. Cub Swanson! Winner gets Aldo!


----------



## baddfish99 (Jul 7, 2013)

Swanson looked great tonight


----------



## baddfish99 (Jul 7, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> ha he doesnt want a rematch...he clearly didnt try to win this one!



He doesn't deserve a rematch, he toys around in the cage and acts like he's too good to be there. Its disrespectful for the sport, to the fans and to Chris Weidman.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)

baddfish99 said:


> He doesn't deserve a rematch, he toys around in the cage and acts like he's too good to be there. Its disrespectful for the sport, to the fans and to Chris Weidman.


It's strategy, think about it.. Silva knew Weidman was looking for the takedown going into it, as his JJ game is his strongest quality. Taunting him like he did puts the pressure on him to stand and bang, Andersons strongest advantage, similarly to how Nick Diaz does it. It gets people to say "fuck this guy! I'm gonna knock him out!", and fortunately for Weidman, tonight he did. I was watching the entire time thinking "fuuck, I hope he doesn't get caught, what the fuck is he doing?", then BANG!

Weidman himself says he doesn't feel disrespected by Andersons behavior during the fight at the post fight press conference, it's just the nature of the sport, and different people have different game plans, he successfully defeated the GOAT's game plan, the dude deserves it, he capitalized and made history. I can't wait to see his first title defense! 

Also, something should be said for Weidman's confidence, especially against a dude like Anderson Silva! I became a fan tonight, even after losing some money betting against him..


----------



## baddfish99 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm huge Nick Diaz fan and I understand the whole strategy thing. I just hate seeing the care free, hands down taunting. Its my opinion that its bad for the sport. 

I watched the post fight press conference and heard what Dan, Chris and Anderson said about it. If I pulled something like that when I was wrestling my coach would have my ass.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)

baddfish99 said:


> I'm huge Nick Diaz fan and I understand the whole strategy thing. I just hate seeing the care free, hands down taunting. Its my opinion that its bad for the sport.
> 
> I watched the post fight press conference and heard what Dan, Chris and Anderson said about it. If I pulled something like that when I was wrestling my coach would have my ass.


I understand that perspective, and I think one of the reporters made a good point about how the fans came to see an actual fight and some might be disappointed by Andersons performance, but it worked against Bonnar, and like White said, if Anderson would have won, people would be calling him a genius... it's just the name of the game..


----------



## baddfish99 (Jul 7, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I understand that perspective, and I think one of the reporters made a good point about how the fans came to see an actual fight and some might be disappointed by Andersons performance, but it worked against Bonnar, and like White said, if Anderson would have won, people would be calling him a genius... it's just the name of the game..




Agreed, I was just one of those fans.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Same here, man. As soon as he started pulling that bullshit I was saying out loud 'WTF? What is this guy DOING?!'.. At the time I thought it was very disrespectful myself, though Weidman's perspective at the post fight conference changed my mind, as well as Andersons, even though I kind of still feel like he's on his way out after that performance.. 

The superfights are done, no more insane interest about that (even White admitted), so what's next? There are a few up and comers I'll be keeping my eye on, a few contention battles that should be interesting, and Weidman's first title defense. With the outcome of this fight, what's next for Jones? Will Rory MacDonald ever face GSP?


----------



## baddfish99 (Jul 7, 2013)

Rory needs to fight Ellenberger. I want that fight so bad.


The next fight I am really excited for is Gilbert Melendez against Diego Sanchez. I'm hoping they will slug it out like Brian Stann and the axe murderer.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)

So how would you guys feel about a Nick Diaz return?

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/07/potential-ufc-return-for-nick-diaz-ufc-boss-more-than-happy-to-get-him-a-fight


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 7, 2013)

Diaz is a bum...keep it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Diaz is a bum...keep it


lol..............


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 7, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing diaz condit 2


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 7, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I want to see Anthony Pettis v. Cub Swanson! Winner gets Aldo!


Would be a good fight but I think pettis would win, I would like to pettis vs Henderson, pettis did beat henderson, he should have had the shot at Frankie


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'd like to see Pettis v. Aldo, to be honest, I'm more interested in seeing that fight than the Korean Zombie

Pettis v. Henderson would also be exciting, the spin kick off the cage was awesome


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 7, 2013)

Yea, I don't really get why Korean zombie is fighting aldo...but I think pettis might be able to beat both Aldo and Henderson , maybe that's why he's takin his time choosin a class


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2013)

i like diaz


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 7, 2013)

Couple other interesting fights are gsp v Hendrix and jones v gustovson


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jul 7, 2013)

I told you guys; Weidman would win


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)

[youtube]J6sRDSx1I1w&t=18[/youtube]

Awesome hip toss Judo throw at :18!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm sure we all have seen this, but still one of my favorites
[youtube]3l8jABw4sR8[/youtube]
I felt bad for louzon, pettis is so fun to watch tho
[Youtube]pLn7E2LEgHY[/Youtube]


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


LOL It looks like some graffiti artist slapped that Burger King sticker on Anderson's thigh, as he was being ko'd. Boorger Keeng


----------



## Marla 420 (Jul 9, 2013)

Anderson got exposed. There was a reason he didn't want to fight Weidman and tried to fight Bisping instead. Anderson would lose to Chris again in the rematch.


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 9, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> Anderson got exposed. There was a reason he didn't want to fight Weidman and tried to fight Bisping instead. Anderson would lose to Chris again in the rematch.


I disagree. I think Anderson needed this KO to ground him a bit. He has been praised as the best pound for pound fighter in MMA for a very long time. That shit would get into the head of anybody. Weidman did not get the best Anderson, and that was a little disappointing.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jul 9, 2013)

I hate Anderson but I think he actually could have won the fight. Second round Weidman looked slow/tired and got his takedowns stuffed. One thing to note though is that the left hook looked weak


----------



## mcrandle (Jul 9, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> One thing to note though is that the left hook looked weak



LOL. Then you don't know human anatomy. What a lot of people are missing are the last 4 shots Weidman took at Silva. Left-Right combo that Silva dodged with ease...so Chris, using some technical boxing threw a fake back-hand right to get Silva's eye......followed IMMEDIATELY with the right hook. And yes, that right hook hit DEAD ON THE CHIN( I watched the replay about 30 times). Science will tell you, if you paid attention, that the back of the jaw bone connects to the bottom of the brain and it's an automatic LIGHTS OUT SCENARIO. * Just look at the guy that knocked out King Mo, or the same hit Silva did to Forrest Griffin. As a matter of fact, the Silva-Griffin knock out was a fall back punch, weaker than the one Chris Weidman threw, yet it knocked Forrest out. 
*
So please, if you're going to throw doubt in to a knock out that even Jon Jones and the ref himself could see was a knock out, at least have the science to back it up. 

And yes, THOSE *THREE *HEAD BOUNCES OFF THE MAT FROM BEING PUNCHED IN THE FACE WERE NOT FAKE BOUNCES. Dude was knocked the fuck out. Holy fuck, you Silva fans are fucking amazing.


----------



## mcrandle (Jul 9, 2013)

Anderson Silva has done this to everyone that tried to fight him in the past. THIS TIME, HE DID IT TO SOMEONE BIGGER AND JUST AS LONG AS HIM. You Silva nuthuggers should just accept that shit. Weidman has dominated everyone put in front of him. Fuck sake man, I can't wait for the second knockout of Mark Munoz. LOL, Michael fucking Bisping calling this guy out on twitter when he can't even put away Sonnen or Vitor. 

I see Vitor giving Weidman a challenge. Nobody else. Fucking nuthuggers. Fuck all of you. Thank GOD it was an American that won, because this shit storm we call BRASIL was getting quite annoying.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2013)

mcrandle said:


> LOL. Then you don't know human anatomy. What a lot of people are missing are the last 4 shots Weidman took at Silva. Left-Right combo that Silva dodged with ease...so Chris, using some technical boxing threw a fake back-hand right to get Silva's eye......followed IMMEDIATELY with the right hook. And yes, that right hook hit DEAD ON THE CHIN( I watched the replay about 30 times). Science will tell you, if you paid attention, that the back of the jaw bone connects to the bottom of the brain and it's an automatic LIGHTS OUT SCENARIO. * Just look at the guy that knocked out King Mo, or the same hit Silva did to Forrest Griffin. As a matter of fact, the Silva-Griffin knock out was a fall back punch, weaker than the one Chris Weidman threw, yet it knocked Forrest out.
> *
> So please, if you're going to throw doubt in to a knock out that even Jon Jones and the ref himself could see was a knock out, at least have the science to back it up.
> 
> And yes, THOSE *THREE *HEAD BOUNCES OFF THE MAT FROM BEING PUNCHED IN THE FACE WERE NOT FAKE BOUNCES. Dude was knocked the fuck out. Holy fuck, you Silva fans are fucking amazing.


It was a left hook, right hook, right back fist then left hook that KO'd Anderson

[youtube]Jh0DMWhDP-s[/youtube]



mcrandle said:


> Anderson Silva has done this to everyone that tried to fight him in the past. THIS TIME, HE DID IT TO SOMEONE BIGGER AND JUST AS LONG AS HIM. You Silva nuthuggers should just accept that shit. Weidman has dominated everyone put in front of him. Fuck sake man, I can't wait for the second knockout of Mark Munoz. LOL, Michael fucking Bisping calling this guy out on twitter when he can't even put away Sonnen or Vitor.
> 
> I see Vitor giving Weidman a challenge. Nobody else. Fucking nuthuggers. Fuck all of you. Thank GOD it was an American that won, because this shit storm we call BRASIL was getting quite annoying.


Who is arguing Anderson didn't get knocked out?


Some pics













This needs to happen!


----------



## mcrandle (Jul 9, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It was a left hook, right hook, right back fist then left hook that KO'd Anderson


Yea, I had "left right left right" in my head just out of habit. But the Fainted right was what I was referring to. THanks for making me look stupid LOL.


----------



## mcrandle (Jul 9, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who is arguing Anderson didn't get knocked out?


Well, he didn't say it, so I'm not sure what he meant...but I have read on youtube, Sherdog, MMAMania, etc. that Silva took a dive. Of course, it's just Silva fans saying it...but they all say that the left hook looked weak and couldn't knock him out. That's the only thing I was replying to in his comment as far as that goes.

EDIT: She's way fucking hotter than Rousey. Face and all. And yes, I love her nose. I'd put my dick in her nostrils, that's how much I love her nose.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Whoever says Silva didn't actually get KO'd at the end of that fight wasn't paying attention. Weidman's left hit right on the chin, just like a million other knockouts we've seen in the UFC, his legs went out from under him and Weidman got another 2 or 3 clean punches to the head, he was absolutely out, no question.


----------



## mcrandle (Jul 9, 2013)

LMWAO!!!!!

I like you Padawan. You right too man, that Diaz-Silva fight should happen. And a lot of people think the Jones-Silva fight won't happen now......but I disagree.
Honestly, I think losing the belt has actually freed him up to fight those "out of wedlock" fights that that belt kept him from doing...your thoughts?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 10, 2013)

mcrandle said:


> LMWAO!!!!!
> 
> I like you Padawan. You right too man, that Diaz-Silva fight should happen. And a lot of people think the Jones-Silva fight won't happen now......but I disagree.
> Honestly, I think losing the belt has actually freed him up to fight those "out of wedlock" fights that that belt kept him from doing...your thoughts?


Lol

I'd like to see Nick Diaz come back to the UFC and face Silva coming off this loss, then depending on what happens in that fight, winner takes on Vitor, then the winner of that fight takes on Weidman for his first title defense, I think any of those outcomes would be entertaining

I think the interest in the Jones v. Silva superfight is much less than what it was before Saturday, before that I was saying I'd pay $100 to see that fight, now I just think Jones would be way too much for him. The GSP v. Silva fight makes more sense since a lot of the fans wouldn't already think Anderson would be going in at a disadvantage, and GSP is the man at WW so I think the level of competition would be more exciting to watch

But like I said, now the Cain v. Jones is the superfight I want to see the most!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 12, 2013)

HUGE NEWS! TJ Grant out of UFC 164 with an injury and Anthony "Showtime" Pettis is in!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Card for 164

Holy shit! Mir v. Barnett!?

Rothwell v. Vera & Mendez v. Guida are going to be awesome fights! Also looking forward to seeing Couture's fight, I haven't seen him in action yet, did he adapt his fathers fighting style?


----------



## doowmd (Jul 13, 2013)

*Pic of TJ Grant's horrific injury (PIC)*

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&thread=2200229&page=1


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like pettis the new lightweight champ, I'm glad he didnt move down to feather


----------



## Marla 420 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> I disagree. I think Anderson needed this KO to ground him a bit. He has been praised as the best pound for pound fighter in MMA for a very long time. That shit would get into the head of anybody. Weidman did not get the best Anderson, and that was a little disappointing.


How did Weidman not get the best ANderson? Anderson did the same against Forrest and was praised non stop for it. Differance is Weidman is not a pillowfisted shit wrestler like Griffin. Anderson has always had problems with wrestlers, it's just that he never faced a good combination of Great wrestler/great Subs/Great strikes (Hendo at 185 isn't as good as Hendo at 205). 

If you see that fight again you will see Wiedman dominated it. Took him down landed good damaging G&P. Went for a sub while in dominate position (Because he knew he would dictate where the fight went if he didn't get it). Decided to strike in the 2nd round, he said that shot Anderson stuffed was just a fake TD to keep Anderson thinking about it. He wanted to Strike with ANderson and beat him at his own game. Anderson got Owned from start to finish. Anderson was always overrated and will lose the rematch... again.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have no idea if Silva took a dive or failed a piss test..Dana perhaps told him u failed drug screen..lose or be suspended /publicly shamed n return for "biggest ppv in history " 

I hate Dana, just that he is involved n a Vince McMahon wannabe is enough to warrant a hard look. He is. Very bad for the sport.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 13, 2013)

You've got to be kidding me...

Silva _took a dive_ right into Weidman's fist and got KO'd


----------



## Marla 420 (Jul 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I have no idea if Silva took a dive or failed a piss test..Dana perhaps told him u failed drug screen..lose or be suspended /publicly shamed n return for "biggest ppv in history "
> 
> I hate Dana, just that he is involved n a Vince McMahon wannabe is enough to warrant a hard look. He is. Very bad for the sport.


Lol are you kidding me? 

Anderson was KO'd Cold. Not moving, glazed look in his eyes. Derp faced.... 

If it was a dive he would have tapped to the kneebar. 

Anderson was Owned, accept it mang.


----------



## doowmd (Jul 13, 2013)

I think the 4:55 mark of this video says it all as to if he took a dive or not....the showboatin and all that shit was something he thought he could get away with cause he had for so fuckin long...but anyway here's the vlog if you havent sen it: 
[video=youtube;BYmhFwUPna0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=BYmhFwUPna0[/video]

I will say that Usher giving him post-fight advice is a lil comical, and I'm not sure how close he was listening to Roy Jones' advice post loss but it's the thought that counts I guess....BTW Silva's already been picked as the favorite in the upcoming rematch _Silva_ already _2_-1 favorite for potential _Weidman rematch_


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 13, 2013)

When's the rematch supposed to happen? Is that going to be Weidman's first title defense?


----------



## doowmd (Jul 13, 2013)

Nothing set in stone yet (according to Dana) but the target date is the NYE show or the Superbowl weekend show if Silva gets his way, and yes it will be Weidman's first defense.


----------



## doowmd (Jul 13, 2013)

thought this was hilarious!!!
[video=youtube;Bu6_g5iPQn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu6_g5iPQn4[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 13, 2013)

lol I think they even got Weidman's combo right, that attention to detail is awesome


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 13, 2013)

I didn't see the fight, hence the "I have no idea" friends told me Silva could have tagged multiple. Times n didn't. I would guess he just got caught..like gsp vs that short dude from NY, the wrestler.

Weidman should have to defend it against someone else before a rematch with Silva. Weidman is gona get killed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 13, 2013)

He absolutely got KO'd, I think I posted the video a page or two back, why haven't you seen it yet? That's unreal, probably the biggest KO in the last decade!

He was, at the time what looked like, totally showboating, I was in my seat saying "wtf is he doing?!" then he got clipped and lights out, it was awesome and awful at the same time! My thoughts were "Holy shit that was amazing!" "He totally deserved that!" "Fuck! I just lost $40!" "HOLY SHIT A NEW MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMP!!!" "WTF JUST HAPPENED?!". EVERYONE was shocked! I became a Weidman fan that night for sure. It was exactly like when Matt Serra KO'd GSP! The funny thing is he called White to gloat because Weidman is one of his protégés, I bet that tasted sweet!

The showboating is what makes the rematch so interesting on top of Andersons record. Was it a fluke? Well, we'll see! This is probably the most interested I've been in a rematch ever besides the Edgar/Maynard fights!

I am excited as fuck to see Pettis v. Henderson!! 

Who is the top contender in Aldo's division at the moment?

Fuckin' Mir v. Barnett!!!


----------



## doowmd (Jul 13, 2013)

Mir v Barnett is an epic fight for us hardcore fans! I
have to admit I'm not as excited for the Hendo/Pettis match as i was to see Pettis v Aldo but it'll do. Hate it for T.J. but his shot will come eventually.
If Henderson and Pettis rematch 3 months or 6 months, hell even a year after that incrdible first fight they had sure it's a BIG fight, but now it's just another fight that Hendo may or may not win imo. He has more to lose at this point and that usually is a recipe for either a spectacular;lar win or loss!

Funny thing about Corso mentioning that short guy from NY is that Serra is one of Weidmans coaches! And alot of ppl seem to think it'll be a simnilar scenario to that of GSP/Serra where GSP lost came back and dominated. I am not of that opinion but we shall see cause it's NOW OFFICIAL!!!!!:
[h=1]Weidman vs. Silva rematch heads UFC 168 on Dec. 28, Rousey vs. Tate II co-main[/h]"The UFC boss today revealed on ESPN's SportsCenter that both Weidman and Silva have agreed to meet on Dec. 28 in the headlining bout of a previously announced UFC 168 event, which takes place at Las Vegas' MGM Grand Garden Arena. The night's main card, including the Weidman vs. Silva rematch, airs on pay-per-view. White further confirmed that bout agreements have already been signed."
http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/07/weidman-vs-silva-rematch-heads-ufc-168-on-dec-28-rousey-vs-tate-ii-co-main


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 13, 2013)

doowmd said:


> Mir v Barnett is an epic fight for us hardcore fans! I
> have to admit I'm not as excited for the Hendo/Pettis match as i was to see Pettis v Aldo but it'll do. Hate it for T.J. but his shot will come eventually.
> If Henderson and Pettis rematch 3 months or 6 months, hell even a year after that incrdible first fight they had sure it's a BIG fight, but now it's just another fight that Hendo may or may not win imo. He has more to lose at this point and that usually is a recipe for either a spectacular;lar win or loss!
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Weidman v. Silva 2, Dec. 28, UFC 168!

That gives Silva almost 5 months to train and re-evaluate the fight! I hope he goes into it like he did against Leben! He's 38 (right?), plenty of time to regain the championship! I'd give him 8 years, @45, that's when the GOAT should retire, after a loss we all, as fans, feel is definitive (like the Gonzaga v. CroCop fight)


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 13, 2013)

45 wow, I gotta think he's seen his best days already. He will demolished weidman tho. Bones Jones would tear him apart if that ever happens..which I doubt.

Yeah, Matt Serra...good call, I liked him, tough dude...I hated Matt Hughes who seemed to always get the better of him.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 13, 2013)

I can't watch vids on phone, too slow ..but my dad dvr it for me when I see him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> 45 wow, I gotta think he's seen his best days already. He will demolished weidman tho. Bones Jones would tear him apart if that ever happens..which I doubt.
> 
> Yeah, Matt Serra...good call, I liked him, tough dude...I hated Matt Hughes who seemed to always get the better of him.





Corso312 said:


> I can't watch vids on phone, too slow ..but my dad dvr it for me when I see him.


45 sounds like a long shot, and I'm probably a little biased towards Silva. I'll _realistically_ give him a couple more years though, Couture set the precedent, it can be done, and Silva, imo, is a much more rounded fighter than Couture was, he also takes a hell of a lot less damage than he did


I read a little bit about Matt Hughes' history, and no joke, the guy seems like a colossal douche! I am not a fan..


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 14, 2013)

I stumbled across some excerpts from his book, Hughes could very possibly be the biggest turd to ever fight in Kmart.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mma, not Kmart.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 15, 2013)

[youtube]qSX0PCQXiO4[/youtube]

Wow, this is impressive!


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 15, 2013)

How would Bruce Lee fare against today's mma fighters? Ever see the YouTube, he is so fast n coordinated...watch the ping pong with numbchucks.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 15, 2013)

Fake, he was a badass, but he didn't play ping pong with nunchucks


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 15, 2013)

What? That video is fake?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah I read it was an advertisement done with CGI


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 15, 2013)

Marla 420 said:


> How did Weidman not get the best ANderson? Anderson did the same against Forrest and was praised non stop for it. Differance is Weidman is not a pillowfisted shit wrestler like Griffin. Anderson has always had problems with wrestlers, it's just that he never faced a good combination of Great wrestler/great Subs/Great strikes (Hendo at 185 isn't as good as Hendo at 205).
> 
> If you see that fight again you will see Wiedman dominated it. Took him down landed good damaging G&P. Went for a sub while in dominate position (Because he knew he would dictate where the fight went if he didn't get it). Decided to strike in the 2nd round, he said that shot Anderson stuffed was just a fake TD to keep Anderson thinking about it. He wanted to Strike with ANderson and beat him at his own game. Anderson got Owned from start to finish. Anderson was always overrated and will lose the rematch... again.


Sorry, a little late to the party. I see the re-match going a little like the second match with Sonnen. He was semi-humbled by having Sonnen up on him throughout the fight. That 5th round sub was one of the luckiest in history. He came back the second time & took care of business. I find Anderson's tactics to be pretty annoying sometimes. Abu Dhabi, I thought was the worst up until this point. I was couldn't believe what I was seeing when he was pulling his shit. Stephan Bonner is one thing, but you don't act like that with top flight competition like Weidman. He'll come back humbled, and win decisively. Oh, and Jonny Bones would end him 1st round TKO.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 15, 2013)

[youtube]H3cbfYDVnVw[/youtube]

Classic fight, "Iron" Mike Tyson v. Buster Douglas, going into the fight, Tyson had an impressive undefeated 37-0 streak, 33 wins by way of KO


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 16, 2013)

[youtube]21m-FnPd1cM[/youtube]

Awesome finish!


----------



## mcrandle (Jul 17, 2013)

Not sure who to reply to right now. Too many good points from Marla and Padawan.

I will say this, Pettis is NOT going to beat Henderson. 
Sonnen, in all due respect pretty much beat Anderson in his prime. I know that's not official, but I watched it, and that White boy destroyed Anderson. Even with striking, Sonnen backed him up. 

Weidman just went a step further and knocked him the fuck out. LOVED IT. Even before Weidman knocked him out, he went to the ground with "the Spider" and turned him upside down with ease. 

And to YOU PADAWAN! Cain and Jones will happen! I can't fucking wait! Cain is only 240, so this will be a great match up in 2014. Once Jones is done with Gus (or should I say if). I say this with confidence because Junior has talked quite the shit lately, and a pissed off Cain is not good news for JDS.

woot woot!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 17, 2013)

mcrandle said:


> Not sure who to reply to right now. Too many good points from Marla and Padawan.
> 
> I will say this, Pettis is NOT going to beat Henderson.
> Sonnen, in all due respect pretty much beat Anderson in his prime. I know that's not official, but I watched it, and that White boy destroyed Anderson. Even with striking, Sonnen backed him up.
> ...


your gonna feel stupid when cain gets dropped by a left hook, overhand right, or nasty uppercut.... jds got his gas tank back... he look proper when he destroyed hunt...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 17, 2013)

cain has a glass jaw.... everyone knows this cain and his camp have admitted it on interviews basicly... he is always one punch away from going nite nite... and yet he don't possess the power to stop k.o. dos santos.... that's a huge advantage for jds


----------



## theexpress (Jul 17, 2013)

cain is all cardeo and wrestling... with avg. to slightly above avg standup.... he is a beter kick boxer then pure western style boxer.. he he has below avg power for a h.w. im sick of people saying he is well rounded.. ive never seen him submit anyone or display sick submission defense... jds only flaw was his cardeo... I think he fixed that by tuning his training... cain has nothing for jds boxing except take down attempt after takedown attempt.. which is gay has fuck.. cigano would smash cain in a k1 type kick boxing match 10 outta 10 times... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vhng5eMYkg


----------



## theexpress (Jul 17, 2013)

your not gonna find a more exciting, and fun to watch fighter then this dude in the heavy weight division... best finisher ever!!!!! [youtube]EEjHvkwxB5g[/youtube]


----------



## mcrandle (Jul 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> cain is all cardeo and wrestling... with avg. to slightly above avg standup.... smash cain in a k1 type kick boxing match 10 outta 10 times...



I'm sorry, but are you arguing for or against Cain? LMAO. Those sound like good traits to possess. And as far as kickboxing, this is an MMA match, so if JDS does not choose to "kickbox" his way to a win, then that's his problem to deal with.

But let's be real, if you want to talk about cardio. FROM THE GET-GO in the first round of the second fight Cain stuffed, juked and jived with no problem. He won the first second, third, etc...nothing to do with JDS's cardio. If JDS was as bad ass as you talk, the first two rounds would have went his way...

good luck if you are betting money, you will need it. The second fight Cain was proving a point, but this third fight will be made to shut JDS's smack talk down.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think the second fight against JDS pretty much solidified Cain's status in the HW division. The first fight was a lucky punch that JDS capitalized on, the second fight was a 5 round beating, no question, JDS lost every round of the second fight and came out looking like Donatella Versace!


----------



## DONB (Jul 17, 2013)

mcrandle said:


> Not sure who to reply to right now. Too many good points from Marla and Padawan.
> 
> I will say this, Pettis is NOT going to beat Henderson.
> Sonnen, in all due respect pretty much beat Anderson in his prime. I know that's not official, but I watched it, and that White boy destroyed Anderson. Even with striking, Sonnen backed him up.
> ...


someone remind me when sonnen beat anderson please. i remember weidman whooping his cocky showboating ass though.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2013)

I wouldn't say weidman whooped his ass, silva went crazy and got ko..and wasn't sonnen on steroids or tested for high testosterone levels or somthin in that fight?


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 17, 2013)

A lot of haters up in here. Probably just this site in general, but calm the fuck down. What the fuck have you done with your life? Silva will go down in history as one of the greats, antics & all. Someone recently referred to Forrest Griffin as a "pillowfisted shit wrestler". The guy is one of the nicest most humble dudes you could ever meet, and lets not forget his role in the overnight success of TUF, and the UFC as a whole. Bitchassness, as I like to call it. You ain't done shit with your life & don't have anything better to do than scrutinize people who have. Padawan, you're cool, but I think you could lay down a firm pimp-hand on some of these clowns.


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 18, 2013)

On a lighter note, have you guys seen these vids? Pretty damn funny. He's got a shitload of em. [video=youtube;0Rx69NXgIjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rx69NXgIjw[/video]


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 18, 2013)

His Nick Diaz parodies are my favorites. He does a spot-on Weidman impression.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah those videos are great, his Anderson Silva impression is my favorite! lol!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 21, 2013)

So what would you guys rather see happen in the Silva v. Weidman 2 fight, Silva wins and takes back the championship, which leads to more hype about his future in the UFC, or Weidman wins and secures his status as legitimate middleweight champion, and the only man in history to dominate Anderson Silva, leading to an exciting new stage for the middleweight division?!

Either seems like it'll benefit the UFC, I can't remember when I was more excited to see how it plays out, Anderson's been dominating the division for so damn long! 

I hope Silva wins and we get another epic UFC trilogy!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 21, 2013)

[youtube]c17gwuXCoQA[/youtube]

Good discussion, good points

Do you think the superfight between Silva and Jones if Silva won and Jones beat Gustafsson would have had more PPV buys than the Silva v. Weidman 2 rematch?


----------



## mcrandle (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> You ain't done shit with your life & don't have anything better to do than scrutinize people who have.



Oh, I get it. So because some of us have a different opinion than you, we have done nothing with our lives. You sound like a complete dumb fuck to me. I'm in my 30's and still pretty successful, still making money. Matter of fact, just short of telling you what I do for a living, I can GUARANTEE that by the age of 25 I made more money and travelled more countries than you will ever see in your entire life. I am quite happy in life, because I get laid regularly and eat like a king. Question is, what the fuck have you done with YOUR life?

You see, opinions are allowed here. I'm not sure what dictatorship you live under, but where I come from we embrace other opinions even if they differ from mine.


----------



## mcrandle (Jul 22, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> I wouldn't say weidman whooped his ass, silva went crazy and got ko..and wasn't sonnen on steroids or tested for high testosterone levels or somthin in that fight?


Well, I watched the fight three times, and once Silva knew he wasn't going implement his will on Chris, he started with the antics. It's the same thing he does every fight, only this time it was Chris Weidman. Silva did nothing different than any other fight, but people want to say it was because he started showboating. I DISAGREE, the only difference between this and any other fight Silva has been in was Chris Weidman. Anderson will lose in the rematch.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 22, 2013)

mcrandle said:


> Well, I watched the fight three times, and once Silva knew he wasn't going implement his will on Chris, he started with the antics. It's the same thing he does every fight, only this time it was Chris Weidman. Silva did nothing different than any other fight, but people want to say it was because he started showboating. I DISAGREE, the only difference between this and any other fight Silva has been in was Chris Weidman. Anderson will lose in the rematch.


I haven't watched the fight again,'but from what I remember silva wasn't even trying to hit him the entire first round or even in the second,, I really don think weidman has a chance in hell, im sure as shit nit gonna put $ on him.. but either way I'm interested to see the rematch


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 22, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Good discussion, good points
> 
> Do you think the superfight between Silva and Jones if Silva won and Jones beat Gustafsson would have had more PPV buys than the Silva v. Weidman 2 rematch?


I think Silva/Weidman 2 will be the most anticipated & hyped fight in ufc history. Gonna make the Fertitta brothers a shit-ton of money.


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 22, 2013)

Congratulations! I also enjoy the hell out of my life, make lots of money & travel. I own my house, and it's paid for. No payments, just taxes. I own a 28' sail boat, 4 cars & a motorcycle. I'm 31. You can have all the success in the world & still be a prick.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> I think Silva/Weidman 2 will be the most anticipated & hyped fight in ufc history. Gonna make the Fertitta brothers a shit-ton of money.


They're going to hype the shit out of that fight till Dec. 28th! I think it'll bring in a huge PPV crowd, but I think the Silva v. Jones superfight had Silva beat Weidman would have been the fight of the decade! Who knows though, say Jones beats Gus, and Silva decisively beats Weidman, that superfight is back on the table with as much anticipation, if not more, than before! I think that's the best scenario for the UFC. Weidman wins again and he's solidified his position as champ at MW, so either way, that's a HUGE fight! Silva wins, it also sets up the trilogy which is always exciting! 

Nobody has really given Jones a legitimate challenge at LHW, I'm really interested in seeing what Gustafsson can pull off! That guy is a warrior himself!



Mike Young said:


> Congratulations! I also enjoy the hell out of my life, make lots of money & travel. I own my house, and it's paid for. No payments, just taxes. I own a 28' sail boat, 4 cars & a motorcycle. I'm 31. You can have all the success in the world & still be a prick.


You are 6 years older than me, how did you accomplish that at your age? I can't understand how anyone can honestly get by these days.. that's impressive


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 22, 2013)

I think silva v gsp is a better fight, realistically jones is smart, if he felt he couldn't out strike silva, he would out wrestle him for sure, and I think silva has a better chance against gsp in a wrestling match...but, jones vs cane would be good, I just don't see it happening


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah, I also thing silva/gsp makes a better fight. I just can't see Silva being able to overcome the reach/talent/size of Jones. That guy is a handful!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 22, 2013)

Is it me or is the best fight on the next card lawler v voeikler... actually lawler fights are always best on the card, he's like Chris Lebin, only not just a punching bag, ahha, I don't even like watching Lebin fight anymore


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 22, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> They're going to hype the shit out of that fight till Dec. 28th! I think it'll bring in a huge PPV crowd, but I think the Silva v. Jones superfight had Silva beat Weidman would have been the fight of the decade! Who knows though, say Jones beats Gus, and Silva decisively beats Weidman, that superfight is back on the table with as much anticipation, if not more, than before! I think that's the best scenario for the UFC. Weidman wins again and he's solidified his position as champ at MW, so either way, that's a HUGE fight! Silva wins, it also sets up the trilogy which is always exciting!
> 
> Nobody has really given Jones a legitimate challenge at LHW, I'm really interested in seeing what Gustafsson can pull off! That guy is a warrior himself!
> 
> ...


I'm not rich, by any means. Hell, I'm not even college educated. Personally, I think it's overrated. I work hard & have always been wise with my money. My wife the same. I prefer to live in the country now, but close enough to civilization. That helps quite a bit.


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 22, 2013)

Jesus, I F-ed that post up. This V-bulletin software has gotten annoying. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 22, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Is it me or is the best fight on the next card lawler v voeikler... actually lawler fights are always best on the card, he's like Chris Lebin, only not just a punching bag, ahha, I don't even like watching Lebin fight anymore


Good call. Def gonna be the most brawler fight on the card. Lebin blocks with his face. Use to be entertaining, now it's kinda sad.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 24, 2013)

What fight are you guys most looking forward to on the upcoming Fox card? Can be any of the fights really, Facebook/FX prelims or Fox main card. On the flip side, which fight are you least looking forward to?

I'm a big Julie Kedzie fan, both as a fighter and as a commentator for Invicta. The beat down she was putting on Meisha Tate in their fight made me a fan for life. So I'm definitely looking forward to her fight with Germaine de Randamie.

The fight I'm least looking forward to is the Mighty Mouse title fight. I just find him so boring to watch.

What about you guys?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 25, 2013)

Know what fight I really want to see, Ben Askren vs gsp..hopefully ufc will absorb belator like strikeforce n wec


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 26, 2013)

UFC on FOX 8 Sat. Jul. 27

*Main card*


Flyweight Demetrious Johnson vs. John Moraga 
Welterweight Rory MacDonald vs. Jake Ellenberger 
Welterweight Robbie Lawler vs. Bobby Voelker 
Bantamweight Liz Carmouche vs. Jessica Andrade 


*Preliminary card (FX)*


Lightweight Michael Chiesa vs. Jorge Masvidal 
Lightweight Danny Castillo vs. Tim Means 
Lightweight Mac Danzig vs. Melvin Guillard 
Lightweight Yves Edwards vs. Daron Cruickshank 
Middleweight Ed Herman vs. Trevor Smith 
Bantamweight Julie Kedzie vs. Germaine de Randamie 


*Preliminary card (Facebook)*


Lightweight Aaron Riley vs. Justin Salas 
Bantamweight John Albert vs. Yaotzin Meza


Fight predictions?


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 26, 2013)

Johnson
MacDonald
Lawler
Carmouche

Masvidal
Castillo
Danzig
Edwards
Herman
Kedzie

Riley
Albert


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> UFC on FOX 8 Sat. Jul. 27
> 
> *Main card*
> 
> ...


Bold signifies the winner

FUCK YEAH! Guillard up next! This fight should be awesome!

Also can't wait to see MacDonald and Ellenberger!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Holy shit I knew that was gonna be awesome! 

Danzig isn't some bum either! Great KO win for Guillard!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 27, 2013)

That was a naaasty ko to Danzig, if only Melvin could show up to every fight like that


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> That was a naaasty ko to Danzig, if only Melvin could show up to every fight like that


I agree, that guy has had champion potential since I first saw him fight! I hope he continues that kind of pace and technical ability in his future fights!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

I <3 Robby Lawler


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like dropin down to welter was a good idea for lawler, guys a beast


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Rampage Jackson to face Tito Ortiz at inaugural Bellator pay-per-view event on November 2*

If you thought former UFC light heavyweight Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson was headed for a showdown inside the Bellator cage opposite former top boxer Roy Jones, Jr., think again. Despite rumors and reports the announcement of that bout was imminent, Jackson and Bellator pulled a fast one on the Spike TV broadcast. In an interview with Bellator announcer Jimmy Smith inside the cage at the Santa Ana Star Center in Rio Rancho, New Mexico, Jackson announced he'd face fellow former UFC light heavyweight champion Tito Oritz.

The fight is set to take place in the Long Beach Arena on November 2. No other fights on the card were announced.

"Man, I'm happy to be back here on Spike TV," Jackson said. "I'm training hard, man. I'm back motivated. I found my love for MMA again. Now I'm with a reputable company that knows how to treat their fighters. It's on.

"Don't believe everything you read on the internet. There's a lot of rumors out there. I don't know how that one got so big. You know, I'm down to fight Roy. I'm a big fan of his, though. I'm a big fan. I'mma tell you: the only pair of Jordans, the first pair of J0rdans I ever bought, was 'cause Roy Jones had them on. You know what I'm saying? I'm a big fan of that man. He's from the South, I'm from the South. He's one of the best boxers of his time. A legend. He's the man. I seen him knock people out with no hands. You know what I'm saying? But this time, I'm going to give the fans what they want. My first fight in Bellator, I want it to be an MMA fight, not a boxing match. Because I love MMA. Again. I'm fighting this guy that's coming out right now."

At that point, the UFC of Hall of Famer and former champion Ortiz entered the cage and faced off with Jackson.

"I've fought the best of the best in the world," said Ortiz. "I've been fighting for a long, long time and Rampage too. We've exchanged with each other; we've been friends for a long time. It's time to push the friendship aside. It's about giving the fans what they want to see and the best fight possible is going to happen here in Bellator."

Given the nature of the surprise announcement, no details were available about the nature of Ortiz's contract.

"Man, Tito is a great showman. I've seen this guy work. I've seen him train. I know it's going to be one of the best fights in history."


http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/7/31/4577026/rampage-jackson-to-face-tito-ortiz-for-inaugural-bellator-pay-per


This should be pretty entertaining! 

What do you guys think about friends fighting friends, and how do you think you would react/fight against someone you considered a friend? 

I'd like to see a fight between Rory MacDonald and GSP if MacDonald won a couple more fights in exciting fashion but he says he doesn't want that fight because they're friends, how would you react if you were an exciting up and comer like Rory is and a good friend of yours held title in the same weight division as you?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 1, 2013)

I LOLed when I read about Tito v Rampage. Looks like Rampage will be able to pick up a win...how long has it been, 2 years without? And if Tito wins...BWAHAHA, that'd be hilarious.

Friends fighting friends? Well, IMO if it's a job and you are really and truly friends, you should be able to act like professionals and set the friendship aside for the fight. Is it that simple?, probably not, but then again I'm not a pro fighter and don't have the fighter's mindset. Unless Rory wants to waste away in mma purgatory, he'd best shit or get off the pot...they can't keep feeding him contenders if he has no intention of going for the belt as long as GSP is champ. I think Rory could do well at MW, he wouldn't enjoy the size advantage he has at WW, but his well rounded skill set could take him far against all but maybe the elite of the division.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 1, 2013)

I thought it was funny how they set up the fight announcement, alot like wwf or somthin how Tito came out, all that was missing was some bad trash talk and someone getting hit by a chair, ahha..but both Mo and chandler looked good, would like to see them in ufc eventually, as far as friends fighting friends I think it's a excuse form Rory to duck gsp, I don't think he would be able to wrestle with gsp, last post fight presser someone suggested rory vs lawler, lawler prolly go a couple fight b4 that happens but I think he could beat rory by makin him get into a slugfest


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rampage vs. Ortiz = Fucking weak ass fight! Ain't nobody got time for dat!

Seriously though,I doubt that many people would watch if it were free....and this ish going to be on pay-per-view!? Bellator trying to pimp UFC wash ups ha ha ha........I smell a big loss financially....


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys might call me nuts, but I think KZ has a decent chance this weekend of taking the belt from Aldo. Anyone with me, or am I off my rocker?

I just can't help it, I'm a big KZ fan.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> You guys might call me nuts, but I think KZ has a decent chance this weekend of taking the belt from Aldo. Anyone with me, or am I off my rocker?
> 
> I just can't help it, I'm a big KZ fan.


I'm a huge KZ fan as well, that twister he put on Garcia was amazing! The dude is an exciting fighter, and I enjoy watching him fight, but imo, Aldo is simply on another level, kind of similar to how Anderson Silva was at middleweight.. I see this dude as a different kind of competitor. Silva, Hughes, Jones,... Aldo is up there with them, he is elite.. it would take an elite competitor to challenge him, and while I love watching the KZ fight, I don't think he's ready for Aldo, I think that fight will go the distance in Aldo's favor.. The Zombie has excellent skills, but unfortunately he's in a weight class dominated by an opponent who has proven he can hang with the best in the world.. 

So unless he brings something new to the table, I think Aldo will come out on top on this one..


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, I see what you're saying. It seems like every time we've seen KZ since the Roop knockout, he's brought an increasingly diverse game...that fight with Poirier was excellent. I think we're going to see the best KZ yet, the question to be answered is whether or not it will be enough to hang with Aldo. Regardless of the outcome, I'm looking forward to an exciting fight.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 2, 2013)

I been a pretty big KZ fan since his fight with Garcia, which IMO might be the best figt in ufc history, still can't believe they didnt do a rematch..but as padawan said this is a classic case of a A grade fighter vs a B grade one and we know what to expect, should be fight o the night with KZ takin a bbeating 
edit: sorry must have had a brain fart, they already did do the KZ Garcia rematch


----------



## BBbubblegum (Aug 3, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> I thought it was funny how they set up the fight announcement, alot like wwf or somthin how Tito came out, all that was missing was some bad trash talk and someone getting hit by a chair, ahha..but both Mo and chandler looked good, would like to see them in ufc eventually, as far as friends fighting friends I think it's a excuse form Rory to duck gsp, I don't think he would be able to wrestle with gsp, last post fight presser someone suggested rory vs lawler, lawler prolly go a couple fight b4 that happens but I think he could beat rory by makin him get into a slugfest


Imagine Rory vs Weidman though...


----------



## mcrandle (Aug 3, 2013)

Amanda Nunes just fed the flame of stereotypical Brazilian fighters. Cocky and arrogant. I mean really, her first fight in the UFC and she said "who does she think she is coming in to my home country" about her win over Gaff. 

Well Amanda, she was picked to fight you by her bosses. She didn't go in to your country with the same arrogant demeanor that you possess. It's funny the amount of dislike I have for Ronda Rousey, but after hearing this bull-dyke yammer on about her win tonight...I would love to see Ronda break her fucking arm.

One thing I hate is a sore winner. You respect your opponent. It's not like she was fighting a dick head like Chael Sonnen. No. She fought an opponent that showed respect. Typical Brazilian.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 4, 2013)

The wwe garbage is lame, that is all Dana. I can't stand stand that douche Dana. I don't even watch women fighting. Women should fight in their own league, like the wnba or lpga.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 4, 2013)

Rory weidman would prolly be a ok fight, but I can't remember any fights with rory at middle, would be cool to see him move up if he isnt gonna fight gsp

And I don't mind the women fights, as long as they keep it 1 per card, like a novelty act..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 4, 2013)

[youtube]vKq5VZPYvt0[/youtube]

Can't wait till the UFC incorporates this technology!


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Aug 6, 2013)

mcrandle said:


> Amanda Nunes just fed the flame of stereotypical Brazilian fighters. Cocky and arrogant. I mean really, her first fight in the UFC and she said "who does she think she is coming in to my home country" about her win over Gaff.
> 
> Well Amanda, she was picked to fight you by her bosses. She didn't go in to your country with the same arrogant demeanor that you possess. It's funny the amount of dislike I have for Ronda Rousey, but after hearing this bull-dyke yammer on about her win tonight...I would love to see Ronda break her fucking arm.
> 
> One thing I hate is a sore winner. You respect your opponent. It's not like she was fighting a dick head like Chael Sonnen. No. She fought an opponent that showed respect. Typical Brazilian.


ah is that what she was yammering on about? I never watch the fighters talk after the fight. same dumb questions and answers. But I did notice as I was taking a piss that she seemed to be going on longer than normal without the translator saying anything.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 7, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]vKq5VZPYvt0[/youtube]
> 
> Can't wait till the UFC incorporates this technology!


that would be bad ass..


i must be on the bottle again cause I just noticed the books got shogun AND Browne as underdogs at +150! I'm bout to say fuck you land lady and NVenergy and go put a bill on both those fights, I don't know why but I think shogun n Browne is a lock, maybe go for a parlay?!


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 7, 2013)

Depends which Shogun shows up, but I think k Browne KOs Over(rated)Reem.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Man, I really don't like Greg Jacksons style of training/fighting.. I'm sitting here watching Bellator's Fight Masters and all his fighter is doing is leaning on the other guy, son of a bitch, this had to be the most goddamn boring fight I've ever watched. Wrestling to not lose, fucking boring as shit! I can't even remember seeing the guy throw one strike. He tried to grapple the guy the entire time and didn't do shit at all with any position he had, fuck! 

As for Shogun, I hope he beats Chael

Browne and Overeem, no clue, not even really interested in that fight to be honest..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I put 50 on each so i hope shogun shows up, or at least chael blows it..and i don't like reem either, that figt is gonna end in a ko for sure


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol, because of your recommendation Bublonichronic, I put $20 down on Shogun and Browne against my dad, he's a big Chael Sonnen fan, so it should be extra sweet when Shogun beats the shit out of him! 

Anybody know where I can view fights frame by frame? I'm watching the Jones v. Evans fight right now and realized there would be an entire new aspect of the game frame by frame!


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Aug 9, 2013)

thats a pretty good free card.
the reem eats browne for lunch. shorgun wins but I like sonnen. His shit talking and narcissm is so WWE its cool.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you guys think Ronda's got much more time in the sport? With reports that Sly is putting her in The Expendables 3 and that she is getting a starring role in Fast and Furious 7, do you think she'll retire from mma for a more lucrative career in Hollywood?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 10, 2013)

I would

Who would rather take punches to the face than a substantial increase in salary?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Exactly why I asked. There are a lot of fighters that do it for the love of competition though, or so they say, so who really knows? 

Wmma already lost it's most marketable fighter once, but I think it's strong enough now to survive without a Gina or a Ronda.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 10, 2013)

lets just hope her acting is better than Gina carano...I'd like to see her start fighting again, her last fight with cyborg was bs, cyborg was on steroids

randy can act tho
[youtube]vXVbC5dyG3o[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol, because of your recommendation Bublonichronic, I put $20 down on Shogun and Browne against my dad, he's a big Chael Sonnen fan, so it should be extra sweet when Shogun beats the shit out of him!
> 
> Anybody know where I can view fights frame by frame? I'm watching the Jones v. Evans fight right now and realized there would be an entire new aspect of the game frame by frame!


reem is gonna smash brown..... k.o. reem rd.2..... shogun either wins via tko or chael wins a boring split decision..... don't know which to go with both fighters are washed up... the current shogun is a farcry from the shogun who compeated in pride.. he is also injury prone


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 10, 2013)

Padw is about to learn why u dont bet with me, like many b4 him, ahha, but dont sleep on Browne!


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 11, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Padw is about to learn why u dont bet with me, like many b4 him, ahha, but dont sleep on Browne!


Browne has been a killer aside from that fluke injury in the Bigfoot fight that led to the KO. Reem has the tools to win, but my gut says Browne takes it.

If you go back and look at Overeem's resume at HW, it's really pretty thin when it comes to quality opponents. His win over Lesnar was impressive, but at that time Brock was a shell of the guy who won and defended the belt. Who else...Todd Duffee? He was a hot prospect at one time, and may very well live up to that, but he was overmatched. Brett Rogers? How that guy was ranked in the top ten is still a mystery to me, he beat a bunch of nobodies in Strikeforce and then KO'd Arlovski, and Arlovski hasn't exactly been a world beater for quite some time...very talented fighter, poor fight IQ.

And then to take a look at Reem's K1 career. He won the GP in 2010...over one of the weakest fields in years. Badr Hair was absent, Semmy Schilt didn't make it past Peter Aerts, Gokhan Saki was injured from his fight with Daniel Ghita. Overeem's only quality win was over Aerts, and I guess Tyrone Spong was a good win. I'm not trying to take away from his win too much, but he had a relatively easy road to the final is all I'm saying.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Predictions


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with most of your predictions but what's up with the heart??


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 12, 2013)

McGregor is the shit I see him climbing featherweight rankings fast, but holloway is a crazy talented striker, should be a great fight


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 12, 2013)

jcdws602 said:


> I agree with most of your predictions but what's up with the heart??


I <3 Connor McGregor


----------



## Marla 420 (Aug 14, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> lets just hope her acting is better than Gina carano...I'd like to see her start fighting again, her last fight with cyborg was bs, cyborg was on steroids
> 
> randy can act tho
> [youtube]vXVbC5dyG3o[/youtube]


Don Frye > Randy. 

Fry has been coming out in those insurance commercials lately as a bad ass biker.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 15, 2013)

[youtube]vRfotM1os6Q[/youtube]

Cool clip


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 15, 2013)

surprised rampages powerbomb wasn't in there, the last one is definatly best takedown tho

[youtube]jAy4uDT_mTE[/youtube]
i think the tornado kick is #1


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 16, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]vRfotM1os6Q[/youtube]
> 
> Cool clip


I never get sick of watching Hughes slam Triggs ass into the canvas! And twice too lol.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 16, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> surprised rampages powerbomb wasn't in there, the last one is definatly best takedown tho
> 
> [youtube]jAy4uDT_mTE[/youtube]
> i think the tornado kick is #1


Agreed. Thing of beauty that tornado kick.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

[youtube]KFKrX7BYy_Y[/youtube]

Goodnight Irene..


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 17, 2013)

Woot woot !!! ready for todays fight !!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

jcdws602 said:


> Woot woot !!! ready for todays fight !!


Yeah buddy, me too!

Some of my favorite fighters on this card, Matt Brown, Joe Lauzon and Conor McGregor, should be nice!


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 17, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Man, I really don't like Greg Jacksons style of training/fighting.. I'm sitting here watching Bellator's Fight Masters and all his fighter is doing is leaning on the other guy, son of a bitch, this had to be the most goddamn boring fight I've ever watched. Wrestling to not lose, fucking boring as shit! I can't even remember seeing the guy throw one strike. He tried to grapple the guy the entire time and didn't do shit at all with any position he had, fuck!
> 
> As for Shogun, I hope he beats Chael
> 
> Browne and Overeem, no clue, not even really interested in that fight to be honest..


I agree about the Shogun/Sonnen fight.

As for Browne and Overeem, they can both be very exciting strikers. Overeem seems to have the dick head demeanor down well and it cost him the fight against Big Foot. Coming off of that loss and facing a guy like Browne is hard for me not to be interested in. It is common with two strikers to be boring and not close the gap. To me that is not as boring as the Jackson's strategy, but still boring. Overeem fought at the top levels and I don't think he came to the UFC to see his accomplishments dashed by his own stupidity. After a loss like his most recent and his proven ability to perform at the top levels of the sport, I think he is going to be hungry. Browne is a Jackson fighter though and I think Overeem is aware of the nut hugging which goes with that. He might for once try to fight as a primary strategy instead of intimidate. Browne should have a speed advantage so he may actually open up his strikes.

It could be good, I'm interested. I want to see Alistair Overeem knock him out, but I would also love to see him get served a KO.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2013)

Tbh I wanna see reem get ktfo again, he faild the drug test b4 and let's face it he looks juiced up...I really dislike cheaters, and love to watch them lose


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 17, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Tbh I wanna see reem get ktfo again, he faild the drug test b4 and let's face it he looks juiced up...I really dislike cheaters, and love to watch them lose


I think it could actually be the roids hurting his game. That shit has a huge effect on moods, attitudes and demeanor. It was his stupid ass attitude that got him KO'd by Big Foot Silva.

I kind of agree with you, but if he wins, there is a good chance JDS will eventually get the chance to serve him up. I would love to see that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

Goddamn Anik is making me miss Goldie.. His 'commentator voice' is just unlistenable.. Joe talks about this type of shit on his podcast when he brings up his first few stand up gigs, how he felt so damn fake, that's exactly how Anik sounds. Like some caricature of a sports broadcaster, he doesn't even sound real. Can you imagine him talking to you in person face to face with that voice? You'd tell him to shut the fuck up and stop with the bullshit. Why can't he just talk normal like how Joe commentates? Fuck!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome KO from Steven Siler, damn, I wasn't expecting that


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

Now that was an awesome performance! Holy shit! Fight of the night no doubt!

Holloway hung in there the whole time! That kid has a future, tough son of a bitch!

McGregor is going to be the fucking champion soon enough, I guarantee it! That guy is unreal, striking like anderson, cardio and pace like GSP, the heart of Frankie Edgar and the veracity of Melvin Guillard! All the hype around him is totally justified! I can't wait to see his next fight! 

Awesome performance from both men, I bet Dana is creaming in his pants right now, that kid is a golden nugget for the UFC


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2013)

"When you compete against others you become bitter, when you compete against yourself you become better" Connor McGregor


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> "When you compete against others you become bitter, when you compete against yourself you become better" Connor McGregor


Wonder if he came up with that himself, good quote


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

MacDonald is showing some fucking excellent striking!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome technique! Sub of the night goes to MacDonald!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2013)

You gotta give Pickett credit, he'll of a chin


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

Absolutely, he took a few solid shots and didn't go out, that type of shit amazes me!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2013)

Anik is such a fuckin lame, I say bring in mauro ronallo, lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

Anik is Shit


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

"Where you at, Georges?!" -Matt Brown

Ahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2013)

I like brown, but he dosent stand a chance against gsp, and Faber just reminded me why I hate watching his fightszzzZzzZ


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2013)

OOOOHHHHhhh!!!!!


----------



## BBbubblegum (Aug 17, 2013)

that card was awesome!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2013)

Well I guess 1 outa 2 ain't bad bettin..but looks like shogun is done, his performances are getting more and more disappointing..I don't see why a sonnen v silva fight Wont go any different then this fight tho, hope that dosent happen


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Aug 18, 2013)

gotta say im impressed with browne. He took the reems knees like a champ. Nice to see the california kid putting some elbows down. Im disappointed in the reem. Ive followed that guy forever. Cant believe he didnt just run out the clock in that round. wth was he doing. he took at least 6 kicks before the one that took him out. doh!> Big mike needs to put a manhoff style dog collar around his neck and teach him to think. whatever happened to melvin anyway?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Aug 18, 2013)

lol sonnen is awesome. I love that guy. Pretty sure his wife is a tranny though.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Man, I fell asleep right around the Howard v. Hall fight.. I'll have to check em out online tomorrow..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 18, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> gotta say im impressed with browne. He took the reems knees like a champ. Nice to see the california kid putting some elbows down. Im disappointed in the reem. Ive followed that guy forever. Cant believe he didnt just run out the clock in that round. wth was he doing. he took at least 6 kicks before the one that took him out. doh!> Big mike needs to put a manhoff style dog collar around his neck and teach him to think. whatever happened to melvin anyway?


Reem punched himself out, the guy has no gas tank...but Browne is a warrior I thought they were gonna stop it when reem was on top, then with those funny kicks, and one landed! Man, I was screaming at the tv, lol...but someone should let Faber in on the tip that hitting the body opens the heap up...those elbows were hardly landing


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2013)

[youtube]YMrr1S5mQWo[/youtube]

Skip to 42:40, LOL

This fuckin' guy is awesome!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 18, 2013)

"Tree people died makin this watch" poor tree people lol, he's ready for aldo I think, he is like a gsp/luke rockhold/silva combo fighter


----------



## BurnRide (Aug 18, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]YMrr1S5mQWo[/youtube]
> 
> Skip to 42:40, LOL
> 
> This fuckin' guy is awesome!


Thats was awesome, he obviously doesnt give a shit..lol


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 18, 2013)

Goddamn it! I just watched the fights, and the McGregor fight wasn't there! Was he in the prelims? Fuck! That was the fight I was most looking forward to. At least he won. I am soo excited about this fuckin' guy! Mostly cause I'm irish, & I always knew we were a tough bunch of shits. Other than that, Matt Brown ran right through Pyle, and I'd like to him fight GSP. I think he might be gritty enough to get it done. The other Brown did exactly what I thought he would. Faber, neutralized his opponent... I love Joe Lauzon, but I think he should think about a new career. He's a smart guy, I'm sure he will. I gotta see the McGregor fight!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> Goddamn it! I just watched the fights, and the McGregor fight wasn't there! Was he in the prelims? Fuck! That was the fight I was most looking forward to. At least he won. I am soo excited about this fuckin' guy! Mostly cause I'm irish, & I always knew we were a tough bunch of shits. Other than that, Matt Brown ran right through Pyle, and I'd like to him fight GSP. I think he might be gritty enough to get it done. The other Brown did exactly what I thought he would. Faber, neutralized his opponent... I love Joe Lauzon, but I think he should think about a new career. He's a smart guy, I'm sure he will. I gotta see the McGregor fight!


This will probably be down by tomorrow, so watch it while you can. Also, you have to disable any ad blocker to watch the fights

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/fights/Connor_McGregor_vs_Max_Holloway_UFC_on_Fox_Sports_1_Part_1/10056262
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/fights/Connor_McGregor_vs_Max_Holloway_UFC_on_Fox_Sports_1_Part_2/10056263
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/fights/Connor_McGregor_vs_Max_Holloway_UFC_on_Fox_Sports_1_Part_3/10056264

Great fight!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Joe Lauzon is an animal, I'm not sure what happened in this fight, especially since it happened in Boston, Lauzon's hometown. I guess Johnson just came in with a mission, that guy looked spectacular. Looking forward to his next fight.


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you! I no longer feel Incomplete. Connor showing some ground game. Didn't do much damage, but dude is a fucking phenom! Max Holloway is no slouch. He may not have a name yet, but he's Hawaiian, and that gives you an iron chin & a history of fighting. Props to Max Holloway for going 3 rounds with Connor.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2013)

[youtube]ppFBQXxMBxQ[/youtube]

"He's tough. They say he's one of the best strikers in the division [Holloway], so I wanted to go at him on his feet and show who _really _is the best striker in the division, no questions." 

This guys attitude and professionalism are crazy for having 2 fights in the UFC! I'm calling it now, we're seeing the beginning of another run like Anderson Silva! This guy is going to break some records!


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 19, 2013)

I couldn't agree more. I am soo stoked to see the meteoric rise of this humble Irishman. Can't wait for next fight! Maybe in 4 months. MGM Grand!!! (speculation) Edit: MGM grand, not Madison SG. Oops.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Aug 19, 2013)

the mcgregor fight didnt live up to the hype. I thought he was badass that first fight but I think he got hurt in the first round and kind of rode out the rest.


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 19, 2013)

Eh... I think he looked sharp & elusive. Injuries happen. If he won injured, he's got something going for him. I'm not the biggest Chael Sonnen fan, but I do think he's being screwed in the rankings. Dana was acting kinda weird about it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> the mcgregor fight didnt live up to the hype. I thought he was badass that first fight but I think he got hurt in the first round and kind of rode out the rest.


He took a knee injury around the end of the 1st, beginning of the second, he talks about it in that clip I posted (#942), but the dude still dominated the entire fight. The Brimmage fight was spectacular, and his own disapproval at the outcome of this fight, EVEN THOUGH HE FUCKIN' WON is the shit stars are made of! This guy is going to be huge, I am positive! This is what the UFC needs, like I said before, he's a golden nugget for the promotion, he knows it, Dana knows it, the fans know it, and he doesn't give a fuck about the pressure of it all! I can't remember the last time I was this excited about a fighter, I seriously can't say enough about the guy! He's my age, which makes it even more impressive to me, the hype, pressure, exposure, fuck, man, this guys is awesome! I love his attitude towards fighting and his role in the UFC, he seems smart as fuck, it's going to be a treat watching his career progress!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> Eh... I think he looked sharp & elusive. Injuries happen. If he won injured, he's got something going for him. I'm not the biggest Chael Sonnen fan, but I do think he's being screwed in the rankings. Dana was acting kinda weird about it.


I agree, Sonnen is definitely one of the top tier guys at 205 & 185, probably in the top 5, this performance impressed me, but Shogun's performance disappointed me.. He kept the top fighter in the world at bay and dominated for 4 rounds, he's got the skill set no doubt..


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 19, 2013)

I presume shogun is at the end of his career,I think his style which has put him in many wars and the reason he has such a huge fan base may have taken a toll on his body or it seems to me......I have liked shogun but he has lacked in his performances for a while now,even the fight with Hendo which was awesome was lacking,hendo just couldn't muster up enough to put him away.......hopefully he comes back seeing he is only 31 but I don't see him giving more than he has already offered....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2013)

31 is young in the fighting game, I bet he has much more to offer


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 19, 2013)

As a shogun fan I hope so but just don't see it, hope he proves me wrong......


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea I don't think shogun will be puttin on many of those super exciting fights anymore, a shame cause I'm a fan too..but after watching the McGregor fight again i still can't get over how he almost made holloway look like amature, I'd like to see him whoop fabers ass next


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 19, 2013)

That would be interesting fight but I don't think he is ready for the pace of Faber...... yet.....his pace slowed down a little in the third and you know faber goes rounds at a very high rate......just my opinion


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not ready to jump on the McGreggor hype train just yet. Dude is obviously a very good fighter, but let us not forget that he hasn't exactly fought the top of the heap. As a step up, I'd like to see him fight Eric Koch, Dustin Poirier, or Ricardo Lamas...there are a couple others that come to mind, but I think those guys would be a good next step for Connor. If he continues at this rate though, especially with the hype behind him, he'll be challenging for the belt mid-2014.


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 31 is young in the fighting game, I bet he has much more to offer


Not a 31 year old previous pride champ who has been through many many tough fights, hid body is now against hum.

regards,


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm excited to hear Machida is making the drop to 185. I think that's the weight he should've been at all along since he cuts no weight for lhw.

So many interesting fights for him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2013)

Lol some funny shit from Twitter, Diego Brandao (18-8 ) responds to Conor McGregor (14-2), then McGregor fires back;


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2013)

Fuck! I just read McGregor tore his ACL in this last fight against Holloway, the same shit GSP was out for a year with! He's out for an expected 10 months!! Damnit! 

I guess we won't see him again 'til summer 2014..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2013)

[youtube]obgm6JNtyVo[/youtube]

Jesus look at the striking!


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 26, 2013)

The man's got a gift, and it's sensational to watch! This dude pisses excellence. Injuries need a bailout from technology. Why can't they replace an ACL with Kevlar, wrapped in teflon yet? Or stem-cell therapy?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 27, 2013)

[youtube]r9AeRSAOy7Y[/youtube]

Condit v. Kampmann 2 tomorrow


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2013)

That's a great free fight,IF they bang, and not just size each other up the whole time..both commin off the loss to Hendricks (condit a 2 loss to gsp too),either gonna be a great stand up fight with condit takin the win..or both gonna try to squeak it out by desicion,and condit takin it....


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 27, 2013)

Great fight. I think Condit has grown more as a fighter since and am picking him to win tomorrow. I don't know if he can put Martin away this time, dude is tough as old leather, but I think there's a reasonable chance that Condit takes him out inside 4.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it'll go to decision, in Condit's favor.. I predict he'll kind of dance around and go in and out, smart, but boring for the viewer.. He'll push out a split decision

How bout the other fights?


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 27, 2013)

I heard Cerrone head-kicked a drunk guy over some sort of boating accident recently. I think I'll be pulling for Dos Anjos. I thought McDaniel was pretty douchy on TUF. So I hope he loses by way of knock out. Has Kampmann recovered from that last brutal KO? We shall see.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 28, 2013)

I think McGee Whittaker might be interesting, the kids only 22 and pretty good, McGee build like a tank tho....but I'm gonna have to go with cerone


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 28, 2013)

So about that boring dancing Condit was going to do enroute to a SD...tell me more.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 29, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> So about that boring dancing Condit was going to do enroute to a SD...tell me more.


I eat the fuck out of my words!

Condit DESTROYED Kampmann! Holy fucking shit, that was brutal! That guy has some impressive boxing! Where the fuck was this Condit during the GSP fight?! Now I'm dying to see a Condit v. Hendricks rematch, or a Condit v. GSP rematch if he beats Hendricks!

Excellent show, man, you definitely earned that win!


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 29, 2013)

Condit deserves his nickname, dude has one of the best killer instincts.

I'd love to see either one of those fights. I still think Condit can beat GSP if he game plans and fights the right fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 29, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Condit deserves his nickname, dude has one of the best killer instincts.
> 
> I'd love to see either one of those fights. I still think Condit can beat GSP if he game plans and fights the right fight.


Agreed, especially having the experience of fighting him before.. A 2nd fight would be entertaining as fuck! Especially after seeing this fight! IMO, he's improved a shit ton since his last fight, which was only a few months ago, looking forward to seeing his next fight!!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Aug 30, 2013)

My UFC 164 picks:

Henderson
Barnett
Mendes
Vera
Poirier


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 30, 2013)

Pettis 
mir
Mendez 
rothwell
poirier


----------



## BBbubblegum (Aug 31, 2013)

Pettis
Mir 
Mendez
Vera
Poirier


----------



## ChiefSmokinDope (Aug 31, 2013)

Pettis
Barnett
Mendes
Vera
Koch


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 1, 2013)

I didnt think Barnett had that in him, they prolly stopd it early, but damn that guy got a fire under his ass now


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Good show, new champ, and he's already called out Aldo! lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 1, 2013)

Watch in a couple years hell call out gsp, ahha, but with those kicks I don't see many people being able to beat him, he could have destroyed henderson if he wanted to, looked like he let go of the sub before the ref even noticed it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 2, 2013)

[youtube]ebGwgG2-IuY[/youtube]

Post fight press conference, Pettis' attitude really impressed me, damn. Barnette too! Watching these things are one of my favorite part of the fights


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 4, 2013)

Fuck, Anik's voice, man.. 

UFC needs to get rid of that guy..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 4, 2013)

I still say bring in mauro
[youtube]YU3Udzzs9ng[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> I still say bring in mauro
> [youtube]YU3Udzzs9ng[/youtube]


Fuck YES!.........


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 4, 2013)

lol, well I was wrong..

Bader looked good up until that right/left combo.. Arguably more dominant than Glover..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 7, 2013)

I would love to see Joe Rogan commentate on the finishes of fights super slowed down! I was watching this fight between Renen Rarao and Brad Pickett and their movements are so fast, much like most MMA fights, but the slow mo is awesome to watch in the replay, I think some slow commentary along with the fighters movements and position would be fucking AMAZING! How they got into this position, why, and what technical benefits it has over the opponents position, that shit would be priceless! And I know Rogan would love to do it! Get the fuck on it Dana!

[youtube]wjtwrOIQwlA[/youtube]

The finish is particularly awesome


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 9, 2013)

Cant watch vid on phone for some reason, but yea a slo mo breakdown would be sweet, and prolly help new fans understand what's happening better..
But I'm interested for the next PPV, I think gustovson just might be able to hit jones with a good shot...also, Shaub/mitreone should be a great slugfest..and I don't know why but I like mike Ricci, that arogant prick is pretty good


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally got caught up on my mma.

Hyun Gyu Lim is definitely on my watch list, dude has 2 fights and two bad ass finishes.

Didn't see the Pettis/Bendo fight ending that way, good for Pettis. I wasn't picking him, but I always like to see the belt change hands every so often to keep the division fluid. Barnett lived up to his hype, I've felt like he was the best hw not in the UFC for years...don't think he'll win the belt, but there are some good matches for him. Koch/Poirier was amazing, just like I thought it would be when they tried matching them up in wec years ago.

Strange card, but some good fights. As for the Fight Night...still not sold on Glover, good fighter but Jones will destroy him if he gets past Gus.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2013)

Jones
Wineland
Mitreone
Philipou
Healy


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 21, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Jones
> Wineland
> Mitreone
> Philipou
> Healy


I agree with all but Wineland, I think Barao will take it. Good fight though, I think it will be better than Jones/Gus personally. And the Nurmy/Healy fight, that's a tough one...I think Nurmy can take it, but I'm not confident picking either guy really.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2013)

Healy/Nurma has fight of the night potential for sure, ricci and jury too..but I think jones is gonna dominate Gus tbh, but I'd love to see a upset


----------



## King24 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm sure Johnny bones jone is gonna win but I'm still rooting for the underdogthe underdog


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 22, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Jones
> Wineland
> Mitreone
> Philipou
> Healy


Damn, I couldn't be more wrong...was really impressed with gustovson and Namru


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow bones got beat and bad but still won the decision. Buuullllllshhhhiiiit. He lost and i didnt think gusto would make it past the first.
Best fight of the year so far waiting on a rematch.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 22, 2013)

I also thought JOnes lost......was surprised when he got the unanimous........How about Barao, that kick he landed on Wineland was impressive,I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Mike Young (Sep 22, 2013)

Goddamn, what a good fight! That was one of the best battles I've ever seen! Gustafson should've got the nod for sure! I don't trust the judging one bit. Not when there's potential to make so much money. Jones/Gustof 2 + Silva/Weidman 2 would be the "Don King" super-card of a lifetime.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 22, 2013)

I thought jones lost it too, but I guess you have to beat the champ decisively...gustovson in inhuman tho the way he ate those elbows and kicks....barrao looked good, but I think cruze will still beat him, if he ever fights again....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 22, 2013)

Haven't seen the fight yet, but I read an article, and everything positive was praising Gus' technique and TDD. Looks like I'll definitely have to check it out, I knew he was a contender going in


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 23, 2013)

Just got around to watching the fight.

Man, I knew Gus was good, but I didn't think he'd make Jones look so bad. I scored it 3-2 Gus, felt he had the first 3 rounds pretty solid. I can't believe one of the judges scored it 49-46 Jones, that's a travesty of a scorecard for that fight. I thought it was going to be a boring fight, couldn't have been more wrong, that was amazing.

Barao looked pretty good. At this point, UFC needs to strip Cruz and make Barao the real champion...they stripped Frank Mir way earlier when he had his motorcycle accident. They're just holding up the division and making Barao look like less than what he is. I don't think Cruz can beat this guy.

Nurmy impressed me, against a tough grinder like Healy. Definitely a name to watch at LW.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 27, 2013)

How many of you guys read mma blog/reporting sites? Sherdog, Bloodyelbow, MMAmania, etc...?

Can't frickin believe the UFC cut Yushin Okami...dude has been a top ten MW for years, was one a three fight win streak, and he lost to Jacare, and Jacare is no joke. Wtf UFC? Way to build mma as a real sport by cutting one of the top ten guys in a boring division.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]2ewdnQiWpXg[/youtube]

Good interview

I still haven't seen the Jones/Gus fight, fuck!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 3, 2013)

Agreed, good interview. That dude has swagger...can't wait to see him back in the cage.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Oct 19, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> How many of you guys read mma blog/reporting sites? Sherdog, Bloodyelbow, MMAmania, etc...?
> 
> Can't frickin believe the UFC cut Yushin Okami...dude has been a top ten MW for years, was one a three fight win streak, and he lost to Jacare, and Jacare is no joke. Wtf UFC? Way to build mma as a real sport by cutting one of the top ten guys in a boring division.


I think reason why he was cut was because he showed he will never win the title or be a top contender again but he still good enough to beat some fighters who could rise up the rankings so that made okami a risk to the UFC.


Also here are my UFC 166 picks

My heart says Cain but my mind tells me JDS via TKO head kick
Cormier by 3rd round KO over big country
and I got Melendez beating Sanchez in a WAR of a fight and also FOTN


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 19, 2013)

I think Melendez will whoop Sanchez, also think best fight on the card is big county/Cormier actually pretty stoked for that fight I think Cormier will be a contender for the belt soon, Cain will prolly pretty much do the same thing as last fight, that's why iid like to see Cain/Cormier, I don't think Cain will dominate Cormier wrestling


----------



## Shea_Heights (Oct 19, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think Melendez will whoop Sanchez, also think best fight on the card is big county/Cormier actually pretty stoked for that fight I think Cormier will be a contender for the belt soon, Cain will prolly pretty much do the same thing as last fight, that's why iid like to see Cain/Cormier, I don't think Cain will dominate Cormier wrestling


Cain and Cormier are both good freinds and also training partners. Cormier weighed in at 225 for this fight vs big country with even cormier saying win or lose he plans on moving down to LHW (205) but I think if Cain loses to Dos Santos and DC beats Nelson then Cormier will stay at HW and fight Junior next for the HW belt


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 19, 2013)

That sucks but HW did seem like to big a class for Cormier, although he handle Bigfoot pretty well...anyone got a better site than tenchistv to live stream from? Tenchistv toolbar been actin all stupid today


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2013)

Shea_Heights said:


> Cain and Cormier are both good freinds and also training partners. Cormier weighed in at 225 for this fight vs big country with even cormier saying win or lose he plans on moving down to LHW (205) but I think if Cain loses to Dos Santos and DC beats Nelson then Cormier will stay at HW and fight Junior next for the HW belt


jds would destroy dc's short fat wrestling ass


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 19, 2013)

Woot woot! almost time for the prelims!!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2013)

Shea_Heights said:


> I think reason why he was cut was because he showed he will never win the title or be a top contender again but he still good enough to beat some fighters who could rise up the rankings so that made okami a risk to the UFC.
> 
> 
> Also here are my UFC 166 picks
> ...


You're probably right about Okami, but I think that's bullshit. If they only kept guys that would fight for/win the title, there would only be about 20 guys in the UFC. Okami constantly proved he was just a step below the very elite of the division, that's why cutting him makes no sense to me. IMO, he made MW more interesting.

For tonight I've got:

JDS
DC
Melendez

And don't much care about the other main card fights.

Streaming prelims were awesome, FS1 prelims are going to be good too.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hector Lombard is a beast!


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 19, 2013)

That whole thing was fucking unbelievable. Baddest shit ever in combat sports!! Maybe even any sport. Worriers putting there body on the line like this. Mother fucker, thanks to the fighters for that one!!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 20, 2013)

Great card, that Russian kids a beast, amradov or whatever, also Sanchez the new Lebin lol


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2013)

Top to bottom, that was one of the best, if not the best, fight card I've ever seen. Hate seeing JDS get battered like that again, but Cain is a beast and he came in with the perfect plan to win, good for him.

Gil and Diego...fucking epic fight. I've never much liked Diego, but that dude has a heart that won't allow him to quit, and I respect him for being a warrior. That said, listening to his post-fight interview with Rogan, he's sounding a bit punch drunk...I hope for his sake it was swollen lips or something, he's too young for that kind of brain damage.


----------



## Mike Young (Oct 22, 2013)

Melendez/Sanchez was fucking epic! I wasn't a huge Diego fan either, but I am thoroughly impressed with his will. Damn good card, all & all.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Oct 23, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Top to bottom, that was one of the best, if not the best, fight card I've ever seen. Hate seeing JDS get battered like that again, but Cain is a beast and he came in with the perfect plan to win, good for him.
> 
> Gil and Diego...fucking epic fight. I've never much liked Diego, but that dude has a heart that won't allow him to quit, and I respect him for being a warrior. That said, listening to his post-fight interview with Rogan, he's sounding a bit punch drunk...I hope for his sake it was swollen lips or something, he's too young for that kind of brain damage.


I thought it was the best UFC card top to bottom as well. 
Here are the fights I would would like to see next from the winners at UFC 166:

Cain vs Werdum 
Cormier vs Gustavfson at LHW for the next title shot after Glover/Jones
Melendez vs TJ Grant for the next title shot at Lightweight division.
and I would like to see Lombard vs thagio alves or matt brown


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 23, 2013)

Shea_Heights said:


> I thought it was the best UFC card top to bottom as well.
> Here are the fights I would would like to see next from the winners at UFC 166:
> 
> Cain vs Werdum
> ...


I can get behind those matchups. I think the biggest test for DC will be a guy like Gus who is tall, rangy and very mobile. I actually think Gus takes a UD over DC if they fight.

I definitely want to see Grant in there with a top guy, his run at LW has been impressive as hell and I've become a big fan. So many exciting possibilities at LW...I love it when belts change hands.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2013)

Kinda off subject, and I don't mean to go all Jerry Seinfeld..but what's the deal with BKB...first off they wear sparing gloves not even bare knuckles or atleast just wraps...and the guys pretty much box, only the fight usually gets stopped early and arnt even that interesting, more interesting that boxing, but I still don't see BkB goin very far, unless they actually go bare knuckle...


----------



## Mike Young (Oct 28, 2013)

I was watching an old ufc (66) and in the Arlovski/Cruz fight, Arlovski ended the fight by head-strikes from the top... But he was holding the fence with his left hand, and landing the strikes with his right. Is it legal to grab the fence to generate more power in your punches? I think Herb Dean was paying attention to the right hand, and didn't notice, honestly. I think a good deal of power is gained by doing this. An interesting thought.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 29, 2013)

Idk then but now it is illegal to grab the cage...you can push off it and kick or punch but no grabbing or inserting fingers.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 31, 2013)

[youtube]R1qBVYdAZco[/youtube]

More from McGregor


These next two months are fuckin' STACKED!

I can't wait to see Condit and Brown fight! That is going to be a goddamn battle to the end!

GSP v. Hendricks, I hope it's not a wrestlefuck to a decision, should be a good fight

This weekends Bellator fights should be awesome as fuck!! Alvarez v. Chandler, Curran v. Straus

Pettis v. Thompson, Lauzon v. Danzig, Faber v. McDonald, MacDonald v. Lawler, Silva v. Weidman 2, Barnette v. Browne, and I can't wait to see Rousey get that second armbar on Tate!


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah I watch bellator,most of the time it is kind of weak but Alvarez and chandler definitely a must see

Can't wait for the upcoming fight cards gonna be sweet!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 1, 2013)

I kinda wanted to see tito rampage, prolly shoulda seen Tito backin out commin tho.. condit brown should be pretty epic, and can't wait to see lawle mcdonald I was hopin that fight would happen, lawler gonna beast him


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 3, 2013)

Chandler got robbed, easily took rounds 1 2 and 4, good ass fight tho and pretty good overall card


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2013)

I definitely think Chandler won that fight, agreed on rounds 1, 2 and 4. I felt he won his rounds more clearly than Eddie won his, especially round 4, that was domination.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 4, 2013)

It was a really close fight.......Chandler definitely had the take downs but he really didn't do much damage to Eddie.Eddie kept countering with that no look right cross and catching him over and over,imo it was Eddies' striking that got him the W.........either way it was a great fight.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2013)

It certainly was a close fight. And a damn entertaining one too. I hope they fight again. 2 of Bellator's best fighters right there.


----------



## haulinbass (Nov 10, 2013)

Was suprised to see hendo finished with strikes in the first but age catches everyone eventually.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 10, 2013)

Definatly a bummer to see hendo take his first ko, hope he bows out gracefully and dosent take the liddel/cotour rout...but on a lighter note Thatch looked really good and so did akhmedov, was a crazy fight love watchin these new Russian fighters they come to brawl


----------



## Shea_Heights (Nov 13, 2013)

Here are my picks for UFC 167 this weekend:

GSP > Hendrix
Rashad Evans > Chael Sonnen
Rory Mac > Lawler


----------



## haulinbass (Nov 13, 2013)

Im hoping the sonnen rashad fight will be a good one but i think sonnen will win a grinder.
Gsp with 4.5 rounds of domination and the decision
Rory mac in the second


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 13, 2013)

Shea_Heights said:


> Here are my picks for UFC 167 this weekend:
> 
> GSP > Hendrix
> Rashad Evans > Chael Sonnen
> Rory Mac > Lawler


Agreed.

Personally, I'd like to see GSP lose the belt and open WW up. I can't help but like Chael and I've never been much of a Rashad fan, so I'm rooting for Chael to beat Rashad. As far as Lawler/Mac, as long as Rory doesn't try to stall it out and point fight, I don't care who wins...I just hope it'll be exciting.

On another note, I'm a bit surprised how weak this card is being the 20th anniversary card, I'd have expected it to be pretty stacked, maybe two title fights even like UFC 100, but at least some higher profile fights on the ppv portion.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Nov 15, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see GSP lose the belt and open WW up. I can't help but like Chael and I've never been much of a Rashad fan, so I'm rooting for Chael to beat Rashad. As far as Lawler/Mac, as long as Rory doesn't try to stall it out and point fight, I don't care who wins...I just hope it'll be exciting.
> 
> On another note, I'm a bit surprised how weak this card is being the 20th anniversary card, I'd have expected it to be pretty stacked, maybe two title fights even like UFC 100, but at least some higher profile fights on the ppv portion.


UFC for sure droped the ball bigtime with this weak UFC 167 card on its 20th year anniversity but I guess you could say GSP/EVANS/SONNEN are 3 huge names in MMA. with all 3 being main or co-main on a top 5 UFC card selling wise at one time in their careers.

One reason I could see it being alot weaker then UFC 100 just for example is that there are almost double to triple the Free cards then there was back then. Last week alone UFC had 2 Free cards in the same week with the fight for the troops card and Hendo vs Belfort card as well. If the UFC had just combinded the top fights on those 2 Free cards last week into the UFC 167 card it would had def been one of the top cards alltime and it still might be the way it is now


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 15, 2013)

lol, Dana said GSP is the king of PPV, wat?


GSP 
Evans 
Macdonald 
Koscheck
Bagautinov
Cerrone
Leites
Ebersole
Perez
Lapsley
Pettis (really excited to see Anthony Pettis' little brothers UFC debut)
Donovan


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 16, 2013)

Idk bout yall but I am stoked for todays fight card.......woot woot !


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2013)

Tonight gonna be a great card, I think you guys are sleeping on lawler tho! Always a treat to watch Rick story fight and pettis little bro should be interesting to see too


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice kick from Villante, great way to start off the show!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Damn, Hendricks got robbed..

Lawler was impressive as fuck!

Woodley knocked Koscheck the FUCK out!

And Cerrone looked like a beast!


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 16, 2013)

Great night of fights! I too thought Hendricks won the fight. Fun fight regardless!!!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Nov 17, 2013)

You got to BEAT the champ to be the champ. Hendricks didnt beat GSP so he doesnt deserve the belt. Hendricks shouldve/couldve finished GSP off multiple times but failed to keep going for a stoppage and he ended up paying for his stupid mistakes by praying for a judges decsion instead of going for the finish which was their for him several times. 

Just for a example a HUGE mistake and IMO what cost Hendricks the fight was in I think round 4. Hendricks had GSP on his back with Hendricks on top late in the round and he just backed off and let GSP stand up when GSP was starting to get it going on his feet and Johnny was slowing down big time. Even the commentator (Rogan I think) pointed it out and couldnt understand why he did it.

Heres the fights I would like to see made next:

GSP- Retire or wait for the Lawler/Hendricks winner
Hendricks vs Lawler for the next title shot
Evans vs Cormier or Fejeao
Woodley vs Lombard
Macdonald vs Kampmann


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 17, 2013)

Woodly looked scary good, might be the uncrowned champ right there


----------



## BBbubblegum (Nov 18, 2013)

Went and rewatched the fight. Still think Hendricks won. I mean just look at their faces, GSP was beaten up. I do think that if the fight had gone a few more rounds, gsp would have came back. He looked alot better in the 5th and hendricks was slowing down.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hendricks definitely won the fight, it's tough understanding how someone else watching it could score it any differently

He was pacing himself during the fight, just like he said at the post fight press conference, he didn't want to gas especially since one of GSP's main advantages is his cardio. Hendricks slowed down in the 3rd a little bit, but he got more takedowns during the fight, landed more significant strikes, even wobbled GSP in the 2nd, and the damage at the end speaks for itself, I've never seen GSP look that beat up after a fight. 

I'm wondering what the personal issues he mentioned after the fight are


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 18, 2013)

I think the judges for GSP/Hendricks did a very good job, they all saw rounds 2-5 the same way, with round 1 being the deciding round. I don't agree with GSP winning, I had Hendricks winning rounds 1, 2 and 4, but I'm not mad at the 2 judges for scoring round 1 for GSP...it was a close round.

If I'm mad at anybody, it's Hendricks...he had GSP hurt/dazed and he let him off the hook in that second round. 

All in all, that was the most exciting GSP fight I can recall seeing since I started really following mma in 2007. Jonny definitely deserves a rematch when they're all healed up.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Nov 19, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I think the judges for GSP/Hendricks did a very good job, they all saw rounds 2-4 the same way, with round 1 being the deciding round. I don't agree with GSP winning, I had Hendricks winning rounds 1, 2 and 4, but I'm not mad at the 2 judges for scoring round 1 for GSP...it was a close round.
> 
> If I'm mad at anybody, it's Hendricks...he had GSP hurt/dazed and he let him off the hook in that second round.
> 
> All in all, that was the most exciting GSP fight I can recall seeing since I started really following mma in 2007. Jonny definitely deserves a rematch when they're all healed up.


I also found it weird that Hendricks had him hurt in the second and didn't fight to get out of the clinch. He allowed GSP to clinch and rest and heal up.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, Nate whooped dat ass last night. I felt like Maynard got a gift decision last time they fought, this time Nate left no room for controversy. I love watching the Diaz boys fight when they're on their game.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 1, 2013)

That was brutal the punches were what kept him standing it seemed. " buncha silly mothafuckers"


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Dec 2, 2013)

im so sick of rousey. I hope tate crushes her. I doubt she will but heres hoping. I say put her in the ring with cyborg. That will shut her up.
Why is she so mad all the time. Its so corney. She does a terrible job playing the heel if that's what shes trying to do. She just seems like a petulant child.
I didnt watch any of this seasons UF because every commercial was rousey being a spoiled brat tough guy. Not interested.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 2, 2013)

Tate has no chance, she'll be lucky if rousy dosent break her arm this time...would like to see someone whoop her ass tho


----------



## BBbubblegum (Dec 2, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Tate has no chance, she'll be lucky if rousy dosent break her arm this time...would like to see someone whoop her ass tho


She broke it last time too


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ronda has got to be the biggest bitch on the planet. I'd still like to show her my rear naked choke


----------



## BBbubblegum (Dec 3, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Ronda has got to be the biggest bitch on the planet. I'd still like to show her my rear naked choke


I was a huge fan until the ultimate fighter.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm kinda sick of Ronda and her attitude too. I don't like Meisha either, but I get a kick out of her pushing Ronda's buttons. I see another wrecked elbow for Tate as a late Christmas present.

Any of you watching Invicta FC this weekend? Hope I'm home in time to catch it, Leslie Smith is one of my favorite mma fighters, she throws down.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 3, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Ronda has got to be the biggest bitch on the planet. I'd still like to show her my rear naked choke


Lol, yeaaaaa


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 5, 2013)

HUNTO VS BIGFOOT FRI

Shogun vs TE hUNA.

Pretty good card for free.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 6, 2013)

Bigfoot
huna
Have a feelin shogun gonna take a beating tonight


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 6, 2013)

bublonichronic said:


> bigfoot
> huna*
> have a feelin shogun gonna take a beating tonight*


.....gtfo.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Bigfoot
> huna
> *Have a feelin shogun gonna take a beating tonight*


Lol good call!


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 6, 2013)

Holy shiiiit! did you guys see Rua......looked damn good tonight and was in pretty damn good shape too......not flabby like he has been for a while.
Definitely restored my faith in him.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 6, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol good call!


This is why I don't gamble anymore


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2013)

holy fucking shit this is an awesome fight!!!


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 6, 2013)

Hunt bigfoot what a fight!!!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 6, 2013)

Holy shit, one of the best fights iv seen...I don't know bout a draw, I think silva took 1 2 and 4


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow, that was one of the best fights of the year! No way I could call that, I was so stoned right as it started, I was in a completely different kind of zone, holy fuck, awesome fight!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 7, 2013)

yeah, incredible fight, one time i wasn't pissed to see a fight called a draw..

man, in the last round, shit looked like it was in slow mo ffs..

those leg kicks looked like they hurt like a mofo too, was a really good fight though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 7, 2013)

replay coming on now after the tehuna vs rua fight atm, fox sports..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 7, 2013)

oh, and anyone else think that when the ref called time it kinda swung the favor back to big foot, or was that just me?? he was looking pretty stumbly right before the time, and after he seemed to have caught his wind a bit...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 7, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> replay coming on now after the tehuna vs rua fight atm, fox sports..


 oops, that was quick, lol..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2013)

I hink hunt should have gotten the split... it was close but the takedowns won it for me


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 7, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> oh, and anyone else think that when the ref called time it kinda swung the favor back to big foot, or was that just me?? he was looking pretty stumbly right before the time, and after he seemed to have caught his wind a bit...


I kind of agree, Bigfoot looked like he was almost out on his feet and a goddamn bloody mess right when the ref called time! They both got like 20 seconds then it was like a resurgence of power for both of em! Man, I'm still tripping on how great that fight was, especially since I didn't expect anything like that to happen! I bet Dana White was creaming his panties watching that shit!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I hink hunt should have gotten the split... it was close but the takedowns won it for me


 and just the sheer amount of damage he did to big foot took it for me as well..


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone else jaw hit the floor when hunt went for the first double like a linebacker.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 7, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> Anyone else jaw hit the floor when hunt went for the first double like a linebacker.


 hush haulin, trying to watch the fight, again, lol..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 7, 2013)

The only thing that would have made that fight better was if Rogan and Goldberg were commentating it instead of Anik and Florian, FUCK! I was sitting there watching it just thinking how insane Joe would have been getting into it, his style of commentating a fight is awesome, Anik fuckin' sucks balls, Florian is below Goldberg, Rogan is the best, imo.

If you've heard Joe's standup or podcast, he's talked about how he's been around the country on different radio shows on interviews and shit and how they always throw out this horrible "radio voice", his imitation of it is perfect, like some bullshit 1950's broadcaster. How he hates how fake they sound, Anik sounds EXACTLY like his imitation! lmfao!


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm OK with the draw...that was an insane fight. Who would've thought a five round fight involving Hunt or Bigfoot would go the distance? Unreal. That was an incredible KO that Shogun scored, made Te Huna look like a chump.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 7, 2013)

I didnt even see the punch untill the replay just saw te huna throw, miss and go down ragdoll, and said wtf. Perfect counterpunch


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 8, 2013)

I was rooting for Hunto but I think BF should have got the nod. Also Shogun is a bad ass.


----------



## ChiefSmokinDope (Dec 9, 2013)

R.I.P Shane Del Rosario


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2013)

So what do you guys think about tonights card?

Also the new strawweight division for the 115lb girls? TUF season 20 is going to decide the SW champion, so that season should be fireworks! They've enlisted some top fighters already

What about GSP stepping down as WW champ? Crazy week!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 15, 2013)

Gsp lost his last fight in my opinion!


----------



## ricot (Dec 15, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Gsp lost his last fight in my opinion!


Maybe by the looks of it&#8230; But on paper he won.. And at the bar I watched the fight at I was the ONLY person that predicted he'd have the belt after the decision was made. 
And for one reason&#8230; HES THE CHAMP. I feel to dethrone a champ you must win in a *convincing* fashion and hendricks didn't do that IMO.

With that said, I feel Dana White was out of place for his comments directly afterwards(minus the commission ruining boxing)&#8230; And maybe GSP just can't handle the ridicule and conviction that has come with winning that fight.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Gsp lost his last fight in my opinion!


 gsp got worked... he took mad damage!!!!! I never seen his face has lumped up has it was after that fight


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

How have I only just found this thread?

Crazy night last night on FOX / BT Sport.

Cant wait for the NY show, great card, and undercard too


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> gsp got worked... he took mad damage!!!!! I never seen his face has lumped up has it was after that fight


Joe Rogan was saying he's took 800 shots in last 2 or 3 fights, 50% of all head shots, in last 2 or 3 fights.

Has GSP failed to evolve for the frst time in what? 10 years?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

in my opinion Hendrix got robbed worse then gustofson did against bones jones...


----------



## ricot (Dec 15, 2013)

Lol my wife would just LOVE to see you guys say that&#8230; We debated over who won and why the entire night.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

I think these days, a challenger has to win Cain style if its a decision


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> I think these days, a challenger has to win Cain style if its a decision


 I hate cains style of fighting......


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

He still fucked JDS up, and JDS is by far the next best in HW division.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 16, 2013)

How can you hate cains style constant pressure, crisp boxing and easily the best wrestling in the hw division, the unfortunate part is he is so much better than the rest of the HW the only real way to win is if he gets caught. hes not better in the way that the other champions are better than the rest because those divisions are stacked enough any man can win. His skill is on another level almost like they havnt evolved in ten years while hes steaming along moving forward.
Jds being the exception.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like bigfoot failed his post fight test, hunt is now 50k richer.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 19, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> Looks like bigfoot failed his post fight test, hunt is now 50k richer.


Yeah that's a shame..

Hendricks v. Lawler for the WW title!

Cruz v. Barao at UFC 169


----------



## Wilksey (Dec 19, 2013)

ricot said:


> HES THE CHAMP. I feel to dethrone a champ you must win in a *convincing* fashion and hendricks didn't do that IMO.


Agree.

Just being able to hang with the champ throughout a fight doesn't cut it in my book.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Absolutely disagree. Hendricks clearly won that fight. Going to the decision I KNEW he had it in the bag, I was tripping because of GSP's reign and record. Finally, I thought, this dude just beat GSP!! It was a dominant performance. There was no question in my mind who won that fight at the end, especially after hearing the post fight opinions, even Dana White said Hendricks won.. 


So do any of you train MMA? I was watching a clip earlier that had the strikes slowed down like crazy, phantom cam shit, and I was wondering, does a fighter have control over the distance of a strike, as in, during the full duration it's in motion, from initial pivot and launch to connection? If I'm the fighter, do I have the ability to throw the strike higher or lower _during_ the strike (thousands of a second), or once I decide to throw it, is the direction/force pretty much set it stone?

From reviewing the phantom cam, it looks like it's pretty much set in stone, with maybe a millimeter or two of a margin of error. I'm interested in knowing if there's any science behind that.. 

Knowing that, it only makes the appreciation of the sport that much better, these guys are reacting to movements as fast as NHL goalies, ridiculous!


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 23, 2013)

.... or an f1 driver if your mighty mouse, fucking dude can wait for you to throw, clock you clean on the jaw, follow you as you fall and pounce before your back actually hits the mat.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mighty Mouse fucked shit up! That was a nice KO

I'm pumped for Saturdays fights! Browne v. Barnett is going to be fireworks, I'm dying to see if Weidman can defend the belt and see how Silva comes off such a crazy loss in his career. I feel like either outcome the fans win. Rousey is going to get her, what is it 8? 8th straight armbar, no doubt


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Also, what do you think it might mean if Rousey gets _another _first round armbar? Everyone knows it's coming. I don't see how fighters can't defend against that? How is she so successful at executing it during fights, even when her opponent knows its coming?

I think if Cyborg could make 135lbs she'd dominate Rousey, but she can't. Is the division just too scarce? Like the HW division? No real talent so the champ just stays champ til someone comes along or age gets the best of em?


New top 15 ranks instead of just top 10, thoughts? I think they should rank every fighter in the division, why not?


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 27, 2013)

Anderson seems ready to fight judging by the weigh ins.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 28, 2013)

I. put some $ on weidman again, lets get it done again !


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't think silva is gonna act all silly this time, mostly looking forward to Barnett v Browne


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Im goin with the favs. Anderson, Ronda and Josh. Cant wait for Bruce's ....Itttttt's TIME!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Also, what do you think it might mean if Rousey gets _another _first round armbar? Everyone knows it's coming. I don't see how fighters can't defend against that? How is she so successful at executing it during fights, even when her opponent knows its coming?
> 
> I think if Cyborg could make 135lbs she'd dominate Rousey, but she can't. Is the division just too scarce? Like the HW division? No real talent so the champ just stays champ til someone comes along or age gets the best of em?
> 
> ...


if cyborg cut of his penis and balls he might be able to make weight for 135


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I. put some $ on weidman again, lets get it done again !


 I hope Weidman eats that same front kick that silva used to dispatch vitor belfot that he learned from steven seagull who learned that same kick "40 years ago in japan" hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2013)

Weidman has foght str8 nobodys except for his last 3 wins... his biggest win being the fluke knockout of spider silva... he couldn't finish damian miah.... he did finish mark munoz who has way better wresting credentials on paper... but has had problems transitioning his wrestling into mma....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2013)

my picks.... silva via tko.... rousey via armbar ..... the warmaster by boring u.d. from cage fucking and ground fucking {though barnet has had issues with strikers} as for miller and comoes that's a toss up.... miller is more well rounded with a slight advantage on the feet... id give camoes a slight advantage on the ground... miller is a beast on the ground to...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my picks.... silva via tko.... rousey via armbar ..... the warmaster by boring u.d. from cage fucking and ground fucking {though barnet has had issues with strikers} as for miller and comoes that's a toss up.... miller is more well rounded with a slight advantage on the feet... id give camoes a slight advantage on the ground... miller is a beast on the ground to...


I want Tate to win sooo bad.... but alas, Rousey will probably do what she does best.

Can't deny she is one bad bitch.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yep.. called it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 28, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!?! omfg!!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 28, 2013)

That's shit was fucked up, shin bent in half


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 28, 2013)

Gnarly man... that's some shit you never want to see as someone who practices the sport.. now I'm scared to kick anything lol 


End to a great career! My favorite fighter ever in the UFC


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 28, 2013)

What. The. Fuck?

Drink more milk, bro..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 28, 2013)

Man, I never expected that to happen, this is nuts!


----------



## colonuggs (Dec 29, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwW0tpfQ_xo


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 29, 2013)

Such a nasty way to end the career of the best fighter ever...I think silva woulda finished him if his leg didn't snap in half, but Weidman offered and took the rematch with no hesitation, and held his own b4 that happend so I think he justified the first "fluke"...on the other hand the ladies put on a hell of a show, but rousy is just on another level


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 29, 2013)

Fuck thats a terrible way to go out.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm glad it happened in the second round at least, so we got to see what each guy came with. Weidman dominated round 1, even stumbled Silva and dazed him with a punch that knocked him down


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 29, 2013)

2013 is the year of the changing of the gaurd fully, pretty hard to sell ppv without names like gsp or silva that everyone knows. Rousey doesnt get me to buy ppvs but my wife loves her lol.


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Machida/Moose this sat. Great fight Moose has always been one of the best and now he can prove it in the UFC. Machida will probably run for a decision but I got Moose winning.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 13, 2014)

Bout time the Armenian assassin fought again, but I think he should go back to "the dreamcatcher"...looks like the books got mousasi at around +200 tho, thats tempting...


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 13, 2014)

Marla 420 said:


> Machida/Moose this sat. Great fight Moose has always been one of the best and now he can prove it in the UFC. Machida will probably run for a decision but I got Moose winning.


I see the outcome depending a lot on how much urgency Mousasi comes into this fight with. He can definitely beat Machida with the right game plan, but I'm not picking him to win, I think Machida takes it.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 14, 2014)

I also see Lyoto taking it in the 3rd. As long as they both find their rhythm early it should be a good one.

Eager to see what Mousasi can do when fully fit against top of the chain fighters like LM.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2014)

No more TRT in the UFC, Vitor out, Machida in, predictions?

This is going to be an awesome fight!


----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 4, 2014)

I rather see Vitor fight for the belt but obviously he has had problems before with elevated testosterone levels so bummer but none the less it will be an interesting fight.......I don't think the belt will change hands though........

If I read right I think the TRT ban is only in nevada as of now?


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 4, 2014)

Very interested to see Machida fighting for the belt. I won't be shocked if he hands Weidman his first loss, but I'm not convinced that he pulls it off. I think we're seeing a tremendous talent that hasn't yet peaked in Chris Weidman, if I was a betting man I'd put money on him to win. Regardless, I think this is going to be a great fight.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 4, 2014)

I dunno machida looked pretty fast at 185, should be a good one


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 4, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> I dunno machida looked pretty fast at 185, should be a good one


He's looked amazing so far at 185, it's a shame he took so long to get there. I'm not trying to take anything away from him, I just think Weidman finds a way to beat him. Either way, it's a win for me, I'm a fan of both guys.


----------



## haulinbass (Mar 14, 2014)

What do you guys think, lawler or hendricks?
Im taking the underdog and going with ruthless robbie lawler, the dude is a bad mother fucker. But i can see hendricks trying to throw the left bomb and failing and pulling a lay and pray for the next four rounds.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2014)

haulinbass said:


> What do you guys think, lawler or hendricks?
> Im taking the underdog and going with ruthless robbie lawler, the dude is a bad mother fucker. But i can see hendricks trying to throw the left bomb and failing and pulling a lay and pray for the next four rounds.


I'd like to see either of them win, honestly! Robbies story is great, dude is on an impressive as fuck streak and if he doesn't get it with this chance, he likely won't make it back to contendership before he retires

Hendricks' win streak is next to nobodies in that division, I thought he beat GSP when they fought, and he's HUNGRY! I think he'd make a really interesting WW champion

I'm going with Hendricks though for the win


----------



## spazatak (Mar 14, 2014)

IF hendricks brings out what he did to GSP then hendricks will win...

guy has some heavy bombs and i dont think Robbie will be able to handle it


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 15, 2014)

Lawler prolly in over his head, but I'd love to see him win...mostly want to see how woodley handles someone like condit


----------



## LITSWD (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm taking lawler, he could definitely get caught but he's talented as fuck, and as long as he's in the right mindset it's his to win.
Taking Condit over Woodley, just because he's one of my favourite fighters. Fucking brings it every time, and his just a mad fighter.
Hoping Sanchez can get a nice win for himself too but we'll see what happens there.
And fuck me the prelims had some damn good fights.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn, there were some interesting moments in that fight!

I counted a few times where Hendricks got rocked and stumbled back and it looked like his knees buckled, one uppercut Lawler threw in the 3rd round and another even worse one in the 4th. I gave rounds 1 and 2 to Hendricks, 3 and 4 to Lawler and 5 could have went either way, I think the takedown at the end in desperation mode from Hendricks is what secured the win, that, the hometown advantage and the pressure bias from the UFC as I think Hendricks would make a more marketable champion. Lawler had really good head movement and his boxing was great, his jab is incredible! He must have hit Hendricks with that thing 100 times during the fight!

Miles Jury looked pretty impressive

The kick from Woodley was ugly! I wonder how long Condit is going to be out, that looked like an ACL injury to me, so probably 12 months at least..


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 16, 2014)

Hendricks showed that he is champion material last night. Lawler was hitting him with clean, hard shots and Jonny had no answer for them, but he rallied and came back strong in the fifth...a lot of guys would've given up. That ability to dig deep will make him a good champion.

I was really looking forward to seeing a five rounder between Hendricks and Condit for the title...damn.


----------



## LITSWD (Mar 16, 2014)

Haven't watched the Lawler fight yet. He has some slick uppercuts but, I remember one of his fights against an orthodox fighter he slips to the outside of his jab and throws a right uppercut in and just drops him like a sack of 'tatoes. It's feels so awkward trying to do it but fuck he makes it look easy. And fuck I was SHATTERED when Condit did his knee, was definitely an injury. Woodley has some power but he wouldn't be able to stop him with a leg kick, especially with Condit's durability.
And I take it that means Fury Jury beat Sanchez then? Damn....


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 17, 2014)

socaljoe said:


> Hendricks showed that he is champion material last night. Lawler was hitting him with clean, hard shots and Jonny had no answer for them, but he rallied and came back strong in the fifth...a lot of guys would've given up. That ability to dig deep will make him a good champion.
> 
> I was really looking forward to seeing a five rounder between Hendricks and Condit for the title...damn.


 The Condit Hendrix fight already happened when they were seeing who was gonna fight GSP I honostly thought condit wo that except for the scoring of takedowns by hendrix if they score takedowns they should also score the other guy if he can effectively get back to his feet


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 17, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> The Condit Hendrix fight already happened when they were seeing who was gonna fight GSP I honostly thought condit wo that except for the scoring of takedowns by hendrix if they score takedowns they should also score the other guy if he can effectively get back to his feet


I know they already fought, I'm saying that I was looking forward to seeing them in a five rounder for the title.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 17, 2014)

I wouldn't mind Lawler hendriks rematch


----------



## haulinbass (Mar 17, 2014)

Does hendricks look like a bobblehead when in fighting position to anyone else


----------



## skidsteer (Mar 17, 2014)

Johnny Hendricks is the man. And robbie is a beast too. Def want to see that rematch. Sucks for condit he always puts on a good show.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 18, 2014)

[youtube]u6j7gVkPA0M[/youtube]


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol he just walked up and kicked that guy in the face


----------



## LITSWD (Mar 24, 2014)

Fuck being that dude. How about Shogun v Hendo 2 ay?
Pissed for Shogun, he was doin alright until that. Right that sent his nose splintering into his brain.


----------



## haulinbass (Mar 24, 2014)

I thought hendos now weak chin would let him down and it almost did, he may not take a punch like before but that right hand is still the fuckin h-bomb.


----------



## LITSWD (Mar 25, 2014)

Aw fuck yeah, not the biggest fan of the term but if the shoe fits ay. What's the next card?

Figured I'd just stop bein a lazy prick and look it up myself. Big Country vs Big Nog. Should be a good fight. I reckon Nelson by KO/TKO. Love Nogueira, but his chin ain't shit compared to Nelson's and I think they both know that. 
Also, fuck yeah, Thales Leites is fighting on the same card. He should be doing a lot better than he has been, plenty of potential.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 12, 2014)

Have you guys heard about the elimination of the Sub of the Night and KO of the night, and instead implementing the "Performance of the Night"? 

Also worth $50,000

BUUUUUULLLLLLLSHIT!

Imo, I think this is just another way for the UFC to cut financial corners and eliminate one of their most exciting incentives to finish fights... 

Fuck!

http://www.mmamania.com/2014/2/12/5402732/ufc-eliminates-knockout-submission-of-the-night-post-fight-adds-performance-bonuses-mma

"Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) is doing away with its traditional "Submission of the Night" (SOTN) and "Knockout of the Night" (KOTN) post-fight bonuses, instead offering a "Performance of the Night" monetary incentive alongside "Fight of the Night," which will remain a part of the bonus structure."


----------



## haulinbass (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah I read about that these guys are already for the most part making less a year from fight purses that your average quick lube employee now the chance of them winning the one bonus for an entire card is next to impossible if your not the main event. I'd rather be a nobody undercard boxer and take home 50-100gs a fight than be Johnny Hendricks of Nate Diaz fighting for 40gs a fight and maybe get two fights in a year.


----------



## spazatak (Apr 16, 2014)

the ufc is a fucking fraud... hence why I havent paid to watch a fight in years... Dana is a swwindling dick.. the whole thing is corrupt as fuck... these guys get paid shoit and Dana who makes millions can afford along with the company and extra 100K per event..


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 16, 2014)

spazatak said:


> the ufc is a fucking fraud... hence why I havent paid to watch a fight in years... Dana is a swwindling dick.. the whole thing is corrupt as fuck... these guys get paid shoit and Dana who makes millions can afford along with the company and extra 100K per event..


you're a fraud.... you dont know their life...wrestling is nottttt fake


----------



## haulinbass (Apr 17, 2014)

Is that a David arquette quote? Lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 17, 2014)

spazatak said:


> the ufc is a fucking fraud... hence why I havent paid to watch a fight in years... Dana is a swwindling dick.. the whole thing is corrupt as fuck... these guys get paid shoit and Dana who makes millions can afford along with the company and extra 100K per event..


How is it corrupt?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 27, 2014)

Holy shit, I just saw the Benavidez v. Elliot fight, and that shit was crazy! I've never seen a guy tap like that before, both hands trapped, kicking with his feet from the choke! That was awesome!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 27, 2014)

The fuckin' 'Joaconstrictor'!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 28, 2014)

Rockhold had a pretty nice sub too, They should do gustofasin cormier for next title fight


----------



## haulinbass (Apr 29, 2014)

Gus gets next title shot, im guessing rumble will be thrown back in the mix hopefully against DC.
I have to say im pumped rumble is back dude is straight up a clobbering machine, broke arlovski(also recently back in the ufc) jaw in a heavyweight fight while away from the ufc.

With all the bullshit jones pulls i really wish he would get a little humble beat into him, the kid will go down as one of the best ever if not the best but he just says and does so much dumb shit i cant like him. I will say though once the cage closes His fights always are entertaining


----------



## welshwizzard (May 4, 2014)

haulinbass said:


> Gus gets next title shot, im guessing rumble will be thrown back in the mix hopefully against DC.
> I have to say im pumped rumble is back dude is straight up a clobbering machine, broke arlovski(also recently back in the ufc) jaw in a heavyweight fight while away from the ufc.
> 
> With all the bullshit jones pulls i really wish he would get a little humble beat into him, the kid will go down as one of the best ever if not the best but he just says and does so much dumb shit i cant like him. I will say though once the cage closes His fights always are entertaining


Check out Joe ROgan podcast, Brendan Schuab was on again, he's just been booked for a fight with Orlovski. Also said Cain and Werdum will be in mexico city!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Check out Joe ROgan podcast, Brendan Schuab was on again, he's just been booked for a fight with Orlovski. Also said Cain and Werdum will be in mexico city!


Schaub is an awesome guest, that guy is interesting as fuck, seems really nice and humble too


----------



## welshwizzard (May 4, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Schaub is an awesome guest, that guy is interesting as fuck, seems really nice and humble too


Yeah man, Chael seems like he's a pretty sound guy when not doing the wwf thing for UFC.

GSP's was short but cool too.

I do like the MMA Guests but love the Rick Ross and those types too.

Schuab is a normal guy man you can tell. Hangs around with decent enough people too it seems.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 4, 2014)

"People that know me, know I wouldn't ever talk about a fighter like this. My phone was stolen last night while at dinner."

Aww I guess that was bs..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2014)

Aldo v. Mendes Aug. 2

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-ufc-staples-center-card-20140504,0,4659956.story#axzz30njDwp1j


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


"You got drunk talked a bunch of stupid shit when you woke up you panicked an #backpeddled #sorryasslittlebitch #whatreallyhappened #bereal"

Tweet from Nate Diaz, ahahaha! Shits gettin' real, son!


----------



## thump easy (May 5, 2014)

wait what??? going on a fight that sead this ow ya this is gona be good?? when i haven kept up since i found out that the ufc dont pay its people properly and the curuptness of the game.. its been years but some shit talking like this im in!!!!when will the fight take place/????


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 5, 2014)

Nick is much better than Nate, Thompson would get boxed up badly


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2014)

Good interview from McGregor. I think this clip highlights a lot of the reasons why I like this guy. He's humble, respectful, hard working and determined, among being friendly, relatively articulate, interesting and entertaining and charming as fuck. The accent tops it off, if I were a woman, I'd be throwing my panties at him, no wonder he says he "smells like money and pussy" (lol, maybe not so humble..)

I see him going to the top, I can't wait until he faces Aldo for the title. Mendes has a fight coming up, and he seems to be the token test of the division.. I see a lot of people counting him out, saying he's all hype, but I can already tell that's bullshit. This dude is the real deal. 

He's got a fight coming up on July 19 against Cole Miller (21-. Miller doesn't really have any wins over big names, he's got 3 KO's & 15 sub's, so his most dangerous game is on the ground. McGregor has 12 KO's and 1 sub, so it looks like it'll be a classic striker vs. grappler/submission guy. McGregor is 5'8", Miller is 6'1", so Miller will likely have a reach advantage. McGregor is coming off of an ACL surgery so he'll likely be weary of ground attacks, especially targeting his recent injury, and probably won't engage with Miller there. 

I'm predicting a 1st or 2nd round TKO/KO from McGregor


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 7, 2014)

I miss Royce Gracie on UFC.
He will only fight you in private anymore for one million US dollars per match.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I miss Royce Gracie on UFC.
> He will only fight you in private anymore for one million US dollars per match.


That's just him saying "please fight me, I'm old and need money!"

Same shit since the Matt Hughes fight, that was a JOKE! lol!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 7, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's just him saying "please fight me, I'm old and need money!"
> 
> Same shit since the Matt Hughes fight, that was a JOKE! lol!


Ja, on UFC.
I don't think he's fighting to lose anymore.


----------



## LITSWD (May 17, 2014)

Anyone know when to expect Carlos Condit back? I miss that handsome cunt. Was fucking shattered when he did his knee against Woodley.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 19, 2014)

Anyone see Tito v shlamenko? I thought it was funny how pumped Tito was, even tho he was like 50lbs heavier...


----------



## ru4r34l (May 19, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> Anyone see Tito v shlamenko? I thought it was funny how pumped Tito was, even tho he was like 50lbs heavier...


Good fight for Tito but this will be his end, Shlemenko was a fool to call out Tito and come in so light. 

I'm glad Tito but an end to his foolish talking.

regards,


----------



## LITSWD (May 20, 2014)

ru4r34l said:


> Good fight for Tito but this will be his end, Shlemenko was a fool to call out Tito and come in so light.
> 
> I'm glad Tito but an end to his foolish talking.
> 
> regards,


Agreed. That dude should have stopped running his mouth years ago. 
You could see as soon as they hit the ground Shlemenko just couldn't move at all, Tito was way too big for him. Did alright on the feet though. He should have kept his distance and been smart, picked his shots better. Ah well.
Fuck the Rampage VS King Mo fight, though. That pissed me off. Mo fought like a fucking girl, and was still talking shit after and saying he won. Fair enough rampage has power, but shit man...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2014)

Dillashaw gon get keeled


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 22, 2014)

I'm scared to watch hendo fight, don't want to see him get ktfo again


----------



## ru4r34l (May 23, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dillashaw gon get keeled


I think the kids has the best chance out of all the current active bantamweight's. 

He is athletic and a very good wrestler, Barao will try to end it quick. If TJ can survive some initial pressure he may have a chance.

All that being said Barao has looked awesome his last few fights and he is training with the master JA Jr.

regards,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2014)

I want to see Cormier beat Hendo, then face Gustaffson to face Jones for the title

I agree with everything you said ru434l, I can't think of many other contenders off the top of my head.. Barao is a goddamn specimen though, the kids athleticism is ridiculous. It's cool to see him and Aldo at the top of their respective divisions


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 25, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dillashaw gon get keeled



HOOOLY SHIT!

(SPOILER!!)

https://d3j5vwomefv46c.cloudfront.net/photos/large/854350072.gif?1400993051


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 25, 2014)

ru4r34l said:


> I think the kids has the best chance out of all the current active bantamweight's.
> 
> He is athletic and a very good wrestler, Barao will try to end it quick. If TJ can survive some initial pressure he may have a chance.
> 
> ...


Called it, son


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 26, 2014)

I just watched the fight..

Dillashaw annihilated Barao. The footwork, head movement, stance changes, jabs, uppercuts, and feints were almost beyond professional. The dudes striking looked like Anderson Silva, hand down relying solely on his head movement. Head movement looked like Mike Tyson in his prime! Ducks and dodges like a goddamn veteran! The counters were next level, I don't know what the fuck kind of camp Ludwig is running up north, but son of a bitch is it effective, every guy coming out of Alpha Male is improving every goddamn fight!!! Benavides, Faber, Mendez and now the first gold in the camp, Dillashaw! I'm sitting here as a fan just cheering all of them on!! Ludwig is the next Greg Jackson in MMA! 

That first overhand right in the first round by Dillashaw sapped every ounce of Barao's will. The dude did not expect that shit to happen!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 26, 2014)

Highlight video of the main event on Saturday


----------



## crazykiwi420 (May 27, 2014)

Goddamn dillashaw is a beast, it was like watching someone fight in 2x speed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 28, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Goddamn dillashaw is a beast, it was like watching someone fight in 2x speed.


Dude, it was! I actually had that same thought during the fight. Rogan actually pointed it out too in the 3rd or 4th round, his ability to change stance and direction so quick


----------



## crazykiwi420 (May 28, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude, it was! I actually had that same thought during the fight. Rogan actually pointed it out too in the 3rd or 4th round, his ability to change stance and direction so quick


And to pull it off on Barao is even more amazing, never even heard of the dude before and just comes out of nowhere.
Bring on Machida vs Weidman I say!


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 28, 2014)

Apparently monkey style is a effective technique..

Machida gonna take the belt


----------



## LITSWD (Jun 3, 2014)

Finally got around to watching the main card of 173, some awesome performances on there. Hendo fighting off a fucking bear of a man in Cormier, for 3 rounds, and then not tapping to the choke at the end. Fuck he put up a fight, not much he could do once Cormier had hold of him but he still kept at it. 
And Dillashaw, damn that kid put on a show, absolutely dominated Baroa. Had some serious Cruz-like style going on but just landed much harder punches, and was much more agressive. Reminded me a bit of Homminick V Aldo, but he won, and didn't have a massive, fuck off hematoma on his forehead.


----------



## haulinbass (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone watching the ufc on fox tonight?
Looking forward to the guida/rumble/lawler fights tonight, better than the last ppv for sure


----------



## haulinbass (Jul 26, 2014)

Well rumbles fight was quick, easy to see how he broke arlovskis jaw at heavyweight dudes a beast


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 26, 2014)

any one have a perdition for jones cormier fight?


----------



## tightpockt (Jul 26, 2014)

Nogera just got destroyed! Finally, some fights of consequences on Fox's. Ufc fight night.
I tried watching bellator the other night, it was all wash ups and amateurs. Tito Ortiz is still fighting on there for fucks sake!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2014)

Awesome fights tonight!

Bobby Green impressed me with his speed and stamina, dude didn't gas a second in that fight! It was close, but I called it for Green. He controlled the octagon the whole fight, Thompson was unable to take him down, and when he finally did Green got right back up to his feet immediately, I think he was just too strong. That dude looks like he's someone to watch in the LW division.. 

Bermudez was pretty impressive with his sub win over Guida. Interesting fight, Guida's striking clearly wasn't as good as Dennis', he was losing the stand up battle the whole fight. Looking forward to seeing Bermudez' next fight!

Johnson absolutely fucking annihilated Noguiera! That was insane! I can't wait to see him fight Guss or Jones! Dude is a force to be reckoned with!! Impressive as fuck!

Lawler owned that fight from minute 2 in the first! He got the best of the first few exchanges and you could tell it wilted Brown. By the 3rd minute of the 1st round I thought it was over. They both gave an excellent performance though, and I gave 3 rounds to Lawler, 2 to Brown, and that 5th was fucking AWESOME! Robbie's striking reaaaally impressed me this fight, you can tell that dude has been practicing and developing his game and it's been working! It looked like a classic slugger vs madman the first few rounds. I'm sad to see Browns winning streak come to an end, I'm a big Matt Brown fan, but Lawler definitely proved he deserves the rematch against Hendricks. I can't wait to see that fight, and as much as I'm a fan of Hendricks, I hope Lawler wins that fight, the first one was dead close and his comeback story is awesome, it would be the icing on the cake if that dude received UFC gold!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 27, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Awesome fights tonight!
> 
> Johnson absolutely fucking annihilated Noguiera! That was insane! I can't wait to see him fight Guss or Jones! Dude is a force to be reckoned with!! Impressive as fuck!


That was pretty funny.
The co-first act of the show.
Less than 5 minutes I think.

3 more seconds and round 2 would have ended.
Guess he wasn't watching the clock.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> That was pretty funny.
> The co-first act of the show.
> Less than 5 minutes I think.
> 
> ...


Yeah dude, I've never seen anything like that before. I knew lil Nog was tearing off a bit too much to chew, and I knew Johnson had it pretty much in the bag, but that shit was awesome! Not only were the strikes powerful, but accurate as fuck too, the replay shows the devastation of the uppercuts, right through Nog's defense, perfect execution! The dude didn't know what hit him!


----------



## haulinbass (Jul 27, 2014)

Nogs head snap on the first uppercut looked like a rockem sock em robots head flying off.

Im pretty stoked nick diaz is back, his first fight is looking like anderson silva pretty much a win win for any fight fan. If he wanted the strap id bet on him beating hendriks but him and andy would be slightly one sided


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 27, 2014)

Glad LORD JESUS CHRIST and THE HOLY GREAT ONE, THE CREATOR saved me from going down that road before I ever had a scheduled fight. If you don't know MMA fighter like football players are just Jesters of the Court of Satan Entertaining them and distracting the massive from GOD. Spilling blood for $$$ is a Sin that leads to death and Hell here is some examples of the Illuminati running the MMA industry. (like everything)


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> any one have a perdition for jones cormier fight?


 dc ud all day bones gonna be flyin some fierce. also think rumble johson can ko jones


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2014)

haulinbass said:


> Nogs head snap on the first uppercut looked like a rockem sock em robots head flying off.
> 
> Im pretty stoked nick diaz is back, his first fight is looking like anderson silva pretty much a win win for any fight fan. If he wanted the strap id bet on him beating hendriks but him and andy would be slightly one sided


 hendrix will kill diaz.. rory will be ww champ soon to


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 27, 2014)

theexpress said:


> dc ud all day bones gonna be flyin some fierce. also think rumble johson can ko jones


i also think cormier is goig to do well.


----------



## tightpockt (Jul 27, 2014)

Clay guida is done, he's carrying around too much damage to fuck with these young dudes coming up the ranks


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 30, 2014)

I wanna see diaz lawler rematch since Hendrix is hurt


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3214547


 ur not gonna get a single like for that post


----------



## haulinbass (Jul 30, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> I wanna see diaz lawler rematch since Hendrix is hurt


Me too, robbie one of my favorite fighters but, i dont think hes got anything for nicks boxing but its a fight so anything can happen


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 30, 2014)

Chris Angel uses demonic possession to read George St. Pierre mind and a explanation to how he did it shown here


----------



## haulinbass (Jul 30, 2014)

Only the aluminatti and our zionist followers may post here on your way peasant before we throw you in our gas chambers at our massive death camps, whilst we may watch two grown men punch each other in the face in the name of fun.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

theexpress said:


> ur not gonna get a single like for that post[


Surprisingly ok with that. Hahahahhah


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3214547


FINALLY!!!! Thanks @MightyMike530 !


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

theexpress said:


> ur not gonna get a single like for that post


thats not true


anyhow, just saw diaz is going to fight silva, thats not even a match, silva is in another universe talent wise...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> thats not true
> 
> 
> anyhow, just saw diaz is going to fight silva, thats not even a match, silva is in another universe talent wise...


thats cuzz ur gump ass liked it. mma is not gay its modern day gladiators everyone loves violence minus homos and some women


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

theexpress said:


> thats cuzz ur gump ass liked it. mma is not gay its modern day gladiators everyone loves violence minus homos and some women


bahahahahah - don't get me wrong, I think MMA fighters are the toughest mother fuckers in the whole world. They're funkin cray! I grew up watching the "worst" or "best" or whatever of MMA, on VHS probably - hahaha. But that shit was intense...

But you gotta admit - hot ass dudes all sweaty in hot pants hugging on the ground whilst their knobs are kissing. It's kinda the gayest thing in the whole wide world. 

I fucking love the gays though!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

theexpress said:


> thats cuzz ur gump ass liked it. mma is not gay its modern day gladiators everyone loves violence minus homos and some women




Meh. I'm homosex, and I love watching the fights. Brock lesner has a giant dick tattooed on his chest. It's hot.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3218010
> 
> Meh. I'm homosex, and I love watching the fights. Brock lesner has a giant dick tattooed on his chest. It's hot.


GSP is the hottest mother fucker in the world!!! I'd let him violate me!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> GSP is the hottest mother fucker in the world!!! I'd let him violate me!
> View attachment 3218033


Nice abs.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 31, 2014)

theexpress said:


> thats cuzz ur gump ass liked it. mma is not gay its modern day gladiators everyone loves violence minus homos and some women


Josh Thompson is gay, bro, it's _very much_ for anyone who enjoys the sport, including gay people and women


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Josh Thompson is gay, bro, it's _very much_ for anyone who enjoys the sport, including gay people and women


 fukk dat homo den


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

Express you terd. You don't think some of those tough mother fuckers love the d?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Express you terd. You don't think some of those tough mother fuckers love the d?


 not da ones im fans of y i gotta be aturd u a homo bro o wat... its coo if u r but keep dat fag shit in privete dont kiss a man in front me n not expect me 2 call u a fag real talk


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

theexpress said:


> not da ones im fans of y i gotta be aturd u a homo bro o wat... its coo if u r but keep dat fag shit in privete dont kiss a man in front me n not expect me 2 call u a fag real talk


lol ya, I'm witcha. Most gays don't think being a homo is anything to be ashamed of. But, I was just pointing out the giant penis shaped tattoo that that man beast has. lol, I love the fights. Couldn't fucking care if their straight, queer, black, yeller, jew or otherwise.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 31, 2014)

theexpress said:


> fukk dat homo den


You know there's only one reason people oppose gay people, right..?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 31, 2014)

theexpress said:


> not da ones im fans of y i gotta be aturd u a homo bro o wat... its coo if u r but keep dat fag shit in privete dont kiss a man in front me n not expect me 2 call u a fag real talk


If you expect PDA from homosexuals to stop, you should expect the same thing from heterosexuals


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You know there's only one reason people oppose gay people, right..?


 r u hittin on me... cuz im not gay


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 1, 2014)

I didn't know thompson was gay, I bet there are a couple other highly ranked fighters that are a little fruity..express your clearly a closet homo


----------



## haulinbass (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol is josh thomson gay? He was pretty against gay marriage a year ago.
Liz carmouch is openly gay so there are gay fighters, but who fucking cares unless your a total piece of shit human being ill judge these fighters on what they do in the .
Lol if fedor was gay would he then not be the greatest of all time?


----------



## LITSWD (Aug 3, 2014)

He's so much better at 205 as well, how that dude ever got to 170 astounds me.
Haven't watched Lawler vs Brown but I'm guessing it was a hell of a fight. Both of those guys are awesome fighters and they both deserve a shot I think.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 3, 2014)

I haven't watched the fight again but I remember lawler winning 3 rounds vs Hendricks...hope he wins the rematch


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2014)

LITSWD said:


> He's so much better at 205 as well, how that dude ever got to 170 astounds me.
> Haven't watched Lawler vs Brown but I'm guessing it was a hell of a fight. Both of those guys are awesome fighters and they both deserve a shot I think.


Yup, Brown broke his hand and kept throwing, wtf kinda insane superhuman aversion to pain is that!?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> I didn't know thompson was gay, I bet there are a couple other highly ranked fighters that are a little fruity..express your clearly a closet homo


 ill give it to ur mom or sister to prove u wrong


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 4, 2014)

theexpress said:


> ill give it to ur mom or sister to prove u wrong


Hey, lets leave the moms out of this


----------



## haulinbass (Aug 6, 2014)

Everyone see a drunk jon jones and dc square off at a ufc media day funny shit


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 6, 2014)

haulinbass said:


> Everyone see a drunk jon jones and dc square off at a ufc media day funny shit


no shit, he was drunk? i haven't heard that yet. there fighting next month.


----------



## splitphilly (Aug 6, 2014)

A buddy of mine has a fight coming up on Friday, and if he wins he's supposed to get a UFC contract. Here's a video of his last fight, and an article written today about him. Hope the kid makes it.






http://guardianlv.com/2014/08/charles-rosa-seeks-9-straight-on-axs-tv-debut-of-ces-alpha-fight-video/

EDIT: He's the kid who wins in the video.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 7, 2014)

splitphilly said:


> A buddy of mine has a fight coming up on Friday, and if he wins he's supposed to get a UFC contract. Here's a video of his last fight, and an article written today about him. Hope the kid makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit that was awesome! Kid has some serious defensive ground game! The transition from armbar to triangle looked impressive as fuck, and his ability to keep composure after the slam and being on bottom nearly the whole match looked veteran. 

That guy has a promising future, I hope he wins his next fight, I'd love to see him in the UFC!

@haulinbass, that was hilarious! The interviews after were also equally as hilarious!


----------



## haulinbass (Aug 7, 2014)

Poor public relations guy tried to stop the fight and got tossed by boeslike a doll whie throwing a left lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 8, 2014)

haulinbass said:


> Poor public relations guy tried to stop the fight and got tossed by boeslike a doll whie throwing a left lol.


Ahahaha! My favorite part!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 8, 2014)

So guys a question im not that up on ufc but over the past year because of conor mcgregor its been talked about a lot more here now ... ive seen his fights and think he is good but what do you guys reckon that know your ufc ?? I know his got a big mouth but can he back it up ?? I hope so... come on the Irish take over ha


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 8, 2014)

I fucking love mcgregor! Most exciting fighter I've seen in a long time!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 8, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I fucking love mcgregor! Most exciting fighter I've seen in a long time!


Good to hear  ... I think his is gonna take dustin poirier in the 1st as he said well i hope anyway


----------



## splitphilly (Aug 8, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Shit that was awesome! Kid has some serious defensive ground game! The transition from armbar to triangle looked impressive as fuck, and his ability to keep composure after the slam and being on bottom nearly the whole match looked veteran.
> 
> That guy has a promising future, I hope he wins his next fight, I'd love to see him in the UFC!
> 
> @haulinbass, that was hilarious! The interviews after were also equally as hilarious!


He won the fight, another first round victory. I don't know all the details, but his opponent picked the fight up "last minute" because the original opponent got injured. Not sure if this effects his possible contract, but he is talented,


Padawanbater2 said:


> Shit that was awesome! Kid has some serious defensive ground game! The transition from armbar to triangle looked impressive as fuck, and his ability to keep composure after the slam and being on bottom nearly the whole match looked veteran.
> 
> That guy has a promising future, I hope he wins his next fight, I'd love to see him in the UFC!
> 
> @haulinbass, that was hilarious! The interviews after were also equally as hilarious!


He won the fight, again in the first round by submission. His original opponent dropped out due to an injury, so I don't know if that effects his contract deal. It was a live broadcast on cable, but I'm on vacation so I couldn't go to the event, nor could I watch it on TV. If the footage hops up on youtube I'll post it. 
He's pretty damn good, and fairly new, so there's a lot of room to grow. There's a reason why he fights out of a ATT camp, and his trainer is Charles McCarthy.


----------



## haulinbass (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks like jj vs dc got put off untill 2015, in that case the shot should go back to gus imo but it wont


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2014)

This is awesome! Bas Rutten just started releasing his full fights for free dubbed with commentary, check this shit out!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLmI9jPjzJeOREIS06Q_QLLaparTScwRr






Here's his first one against Ryushi Yanagisawa


How do you guys think Dillashaw v. Barao 2 is gonna go? What a shitty card..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is him getting his ass beat by the best...


----------



## haulinbass (Aug 26, 2014)

Bas is the reason the ufc guy they used to use for the company logo got the under lip goatee way back.
Ken shamrock, really?
Fucking retard says steriods,trt, hgh are safer than pot. But he also let his daughter date war machine


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2014)

I just know he whooped basses ass twice and was pretty hilarious in WWF back In the day, in his prime he was a monster


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)

splitphilly said:


> A buddy of mine has a fight coming up on Friday, and if he wins he's supposed to get a UFC contract. Here's a video of his last fight, and an article written today about him. Hope the kid makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is good... has heart!! That was a vicious slam he had to recover from!!


----------



## probiotic (Sep 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> He is good... has heart!! That was a vicious slam he had to recover from!!


Yeah that was a great fight, did he have the next fight and get the UFC contract?


----------



## splitphilly (Sep 12, 2014)

probiotic said:


> Yeah that was a great fight, did he have the next fight and get the UFC contract?


He had the next fight, and he won. I'm not sure if he got a contract though. His scheduled fight changed due to his original opponent having an injury, so someone picked up the card on short notice.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh man this thread has been neglected!

Excited as fuck for this weekends fights!














-DJ
-Alvarez
-McGregor
-Romero
-Nunes or Zingano is gonna be awesome either way! I'm glad I won't be calling that fight, I'll go with Nunes just based on age
-Cruz
-Krause
-Thompson
-Ebersole


If McGregor wins, do you think people will finally accept him as a legitimate threat to the division, or will everybody still be saying he hasn't been tested yet?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 26, 2014)

Gonna be an awesome card fo sho...............



Padawanbater2 said:


> If McGregor wins, do you think people will finally accept him as a legitimate threat to the division, or will everybody still be saying he hasn't been tested yet?


I was thinking exactly that..........he did dominate Brandao but I am still not fully convinced .......

My picks are almost like yours but I'm not sure about Cerrone vs Alvarez, I can see that going either way.No matter,it's going to be a hell of a card WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 26, 2014)

He says if he KO's Poirier in the 1st (which he plans on doing) he skips the tier and goes above Cub to face Aldo, what do you guys think about that?

I'd personally like to see him face one or two more guys before Aldo, he beats Poirier in exciting fashion, then runs through Cub, Edgar or Mendez, give it to him! That would make the hype fucking insane!! Go undefeated all the way to the title, I'd pay like $200 to watch that PPV!! 

I saw a clip earlier with McGregor standing like 40' away from Poirier in the same room just staring at him, then he says "Are you ready to fall?" lol, that guy is cocky/confident as fuck! 

The weigh-ins should be fun tomorrow!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Dominic. Fucking. Cruz!

http://gfycat.com/WickedZigzagGull

SPOILER^^


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Oh man this thread has been neglected!
> 
> Excited as fuck for this weekends fights!
> 
> ...


SPOILERS AHEAD!!
















O -DJ 
X -Alvarez
O -McGregor
O -Romero
X -Nunes or Zingano is gonna be awesome either way! I'm glad I won't be calling that fight, I'll go with Nunes just based on age
O -Cruz
X -Krause
O -Thompson
O -Ebersole


I called 6 out of 9 correct

I didn't watch the main card, but it looks like it turned out awesome, I'll watch it tomorrow! How did Poirier do on the feet before the TKO?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## jrinlv (Sep 27, 2014)

Bad ass clip, thx


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 28, 2014)

Dude the card was insane!! Mcgregor is a beast but I wouldn't say he should get a title shot,maybe one more fight? but who if Mendez is fighting Aldo....only other person left is Swanson..........maybe edgar but I don't really find those fights too interesting..........

and what else can I say Cruz is back and in beast mode........Cerrone vs Alvarez.......uh awesome....man this card was one of the best in a long time.....top to bottom.....


So what did you guys think of Romero sitting in his corner like a extra hour?? kinda unfair right? I think that got him right back in the fight when he was clearly almost out at the end of the round..........


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 4, 2014)

Good card, Cruze is somehow more of a beast..don't think mcgregor is ready for Aldo yet, him vs Swanson makes sense, but I kinda want to see him fight edgar, would prolly be a slugfest..Romeos win kinda reminded me of smiths extremely bad ass ko


----------



## probiotic (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm glad McGregor won, will make for an interesting division now. I would have liked to see it going into the second round so Poirier could get a few shots off too, I guess Conor is the real deal though


----------



## Marla 420 (Oct 21, 2014)

Aldo/Mendes coming up Sat. Should be good. Davis/Glover is alright, hopefully Davis doesn't make it too boring. I haven't been really keeping up with MMA. Kinda played out already, all the greats are gone, it's no longer full of "Fighters" just "Athletes". Dana sucks, Zuffa has been watering down cards like crazy. I won't even watch the fights if they were free most of the time. If I'm home I'll stream the Aldo/Mendes fight maybe watch Glover/Davis. Maybe.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 22, 2014)

Well I still watch all and any mma fights......nothing like combat sports......true fan here.

This weekend has some interesting fights,but definitely not the greatest card.Regardless still going to watch...for free of course.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 23, 2014)

jcdws602 said:


> Well I still watch all and any mma fights......nothing like combat sports......true fan here.
> 
> This weekend has some interesting fights,but definitely not the greatest card.Regardless still going to watch...for free of course.


I like free. How will you pull that off? Do share!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone been watching The Ultimate Fighter show this season with the women fighting? Hasn't been a great fight yet but there will be for sure. Some pretty tough chicks are on it.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 23, 2014)

It's been okay but has a lot of drama (of course).Check out the ultimate fighter latin america,pretty bad ass so far.


----------



## cagerattler (Nov 12, 2014)

werdum is gonna pull guard for at least a round, and then come in strong on the feet when hunt is gassed. mark my words.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2014)

cagerattler said:


> werdum is gonna pull guard for at least a round, and then come in strong on the feet when hunt is gassed. mark my words.


Sounds about right. I hope we see some bombs go off before that though!







Also, if Bermudez wins, I hope he calls out Mcgregor! Lamas is an animal though!


----------



## jeepboi (Nov 25, 2014)

anyone think Brock is gonna come back to the ufc to get his ass handed to him again? _I say _Oveerem vs lesnar 2, and whoever loses retires.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 25, 2014)

I say the hell with Lesnar.......


----------



## jeepboi (Nov 25, 2014)

DW just keeps bringing him up and his wwe bs. 

i just wanna see bones move up and fight for the interim hw vs werdum.

I loved watching Alistair knee the shit outa that stomach.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah I have heard some talk about him coming back.......I just never thought he should of been in the ufc in the first place.I also enjoyed watching the beating alistair gave him.....was awesome.I hope they don't bring him back.....I think Overeem has a few good fights left in him before he gets the boot.......I am going to ufc fight night Santos vs. Miocic and the reem is in that card againt Struve,hopefully he doesn't flop that night again.


----------



## jeepboi (Nov 25, 2014)

struve cant control his reach advantage, Alistair should control his arrogance grab the giants neck and knee the shit out of that weak jaw.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah I expect Reem will use his strength and grapple,take it to the fence and work him with knees until he finds his jaw.


----------



## jeepboi (Nov 28, 2014)

i didnt realize that the reem fight was on Fox dec 13 free. Yeah! 

i ppv one of the last fights and it was 6 fights that went to decision, i was so pissed someone finish someone!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow, what a horrible decision, ufc is dead to me now


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wow, what a horrible decision, ufc is dead to me now


I didn't see the main card, what happened?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 7, 2014)

Robbie wooped him good but it was close it could of gone either way


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't know I kinda fell asleep during the main event....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 7, 2014)

Lawler did less this fight then the one he lost, guess they can do #3 now..reminds me to much of boxing, and I been over that shit for a while


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 7, 2014)

Gilbert got choked out...
he dint look like the old Gillbert at all


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 7, 2014)

Because he was fighting a new breed fighter.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 7, 2014)

I thought he looked good up until he got cought


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 7, 2014)

He was looking good.....he was implementing his game plan perfectly,he just got caught......


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 7, 2014)

I think it was a right that shook him up then he followd his game plan a little to much


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yup,it stunned him and he went in for a desperation take down leaving his neck out there.


----------



## Liddle (Dec 11, 2014)

Personally I cant wait for C.M. Punk too get knocked the fug out ,him and his stupid drug free ass.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 11, 2014)

Liddle said:


> Personally I cant wait for C.M. Punk too get knocked the fug out ,him and his stupid drug free ass.


Drug free as in PED's?


----------



## Liddle (Dec 11, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Drug free as in PED's?


He has drug free tatted on his knuckles lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 11, 2014)

Liddle said:


> He has drug free tatted on his knuckles lol


Fuck it, as long as he's not preaching 'drug free' for everyone it doesn't matter to me


----------



## loquacious (Dec 11, 2014)

Liddle said:


> He has drug free tatted on his knuckles lol


I have never seen him wrestle but, What makes you think he will get knocked out? He seems pretty humble and intelligent. That can go a long way in fighting!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 11, 2014)

loquacious said:


> I have never seen him wrestle but, What makes you think he will get knocked out? He seems pretty humble and intelligent. That can go a long way in fighting!


Yeah the only thing that I think is a bit iffy is he's starting his MMA career at 36 years old. Dude probably has one shot to climb the ladder, and middleweight is a fuckin' stacked division at the moment


----------



## Liddle (Dec 12, 2014)

He has been training a few years in mma, and he wont be fed to the wolves like brock lesnar was. He will fight a 0-0 mma fighter. All this could help him, But as padawan said, hes 36 starting his career . Not really hating on cm punk but there is guys that have been training 10+ years waiting for their shot, and there only 25 lol. Dana White likes that paper, he knows every WWE fan is gonna watch cm punk fight, and prolly on a PPV lol. $$$$


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2014)

tonight i got jds... overeem... and dos anjos getting wins


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Holy fucking shit Stipe got robbed! He won 1, 2 & 5 for sure, I had him ahead in 4 too

Such bullshit


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Dec 14, 2014)

Man, I thought the 5th round was pretty close, but I had a few beers, so I could be "fuzzy" about it. I'm glad I didn't have to score it. 

But what stands out most to me was how Dos Santos changed the whole fight with that 1 big shot in mid 3rd(?) round. Stipe was dominating, he looked fresh, and Dos Santos looked frustrated. That punch seemed to take all the wind of of Stipe's sails.

I also liked watching Overeem "figure out" how to smash that tall guy while he was laying there like a douche.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 14, 2014)

Diaz is a punk! Did you guys see him slapping raphel dos anjos at the end of the fight like a punk bitch? Anjos made him pay for it and it changed diaz's punk ass tune. If I was dana white I would shitcan his ass along with the attitude.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 14, 2014)

Can't wait for jan 3rd


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2014)

lol I thought that was funny, but he came in 4lbs overweight and he's been complaining about higher pay, Dana White said something about that at the post fight press conference, either get serious or retire

Same here, that should be a good fight!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 15, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol I thought that was funny, but he came in 4lbs overweight and he's been complaining about higher pay, Dana White said something about that at the post fight press conference, either get serious or retire
> 
> Same here, that should be a good fight!


They get fined if they're over weight right?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> They get fined if they're over weight right?


20%


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Dec 15, 2014)

Gotta agree about Diaz. I realize he's a tough guy/bad boy, but slapping Anjos was a punk bitch move. It's a fight, but I like to see a little sportsmanship, or at least respect for for the dude who just beat you. What a terrible example for young athletes! I think Diaz also got fined 10% for walking out of an interview, or missing a press conference or something.

I thought it was awesome when he put that guy in the triangle choke then flipped everyone off. I like to watch him and his brother fight, but what is their problem?

If I remember right, the older Diaz was supposed to fight St. Pierre a few years ago. He pulled the same shit, and they took away his title shot.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2014)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> Gotta agree about Diaz. I realize he's a tough guy/bad boy, but slapping Anjos was a punk bitch move. It's a fight, but I like to see a little sportsmanship, or at least respect for for the dude who just beat you. What a terrible example for young athletes! I think Diaz also got fined 10% for walking out of an interview, or missing a press conference or something.
> 
> I thought it was awesome when he put that guy in the triangle choke then flipped everyone off. I like to watch him and his brother fight, but what is their problem?
> 
> If I remember right, the older Diaz was supposed to fight St. Pierre a few years ago. He pulled the same shit, and they took away his title shot.


I've listened to a lot of Nicks interviews, he doesn't like how the UFC handles a lot of things, from scoring fights, to judges, to refs, to pay.. I'm really interested in seeing him take on Anderson though, he is a good fighter who looks like he gets better with every punch he takes


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Dec 16, 2014)

I guess no more StrikeForce, no more Elite XC, no Pride. There's only the UFC and Dana White left. I don't like my boss that much, I guess I wouldn't be too happy if he was the only guy I could work for either.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 16, 2014)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> Gotta agree about Diaz. I realize he's a tough guy/bad boy, but slapping Anjos was a punk bitch move. It's a fight, but I like to see a little sportsmanship, or at least respect for for the dude who just beat you. What a terrible example for young athletes! I think Diaz also got fined 10% for walking out of an interview, or missing a press conference or something.
> 
> I thought it was awesome when he put that guy in the triangle choke then flipped everyone off. I like to watch him and his brother fight, but what is their problem?
> 
> If I remember right, the older Diaz was supposed to fight St. Pierre a few years ago. He pulled the same shit, and they took away his title shot.


I am pretty sure the reason Nate was slapping at Anjos was to try and get him to make a mistake. I watched that fight very closely and it was more than obvious that Nate has already lost by that point. From a strategic standpoint, the only way Nate could have won that contest would have been to catch a submission. With that being said, Nate finally got Anjos into his closed guard. Even Joe Rogan made a comment once the position was achieved. From full guard Nate was able to control Anjos' right wrist (may have been the left but pretty sure it was the right one). As a Gracie Jiu-Jitsu fighter I know he was looking to catch an armlock from the guard or set up a triangle. The problem is Anjos is a blackbelt and Diaz is a brown belt (as far as I know today), and those are the easiest submissions to avoid. A mistake from ur opponent is needed in order to secure an armlock or a triangle from the guard. So in my opinion Nate was trying to get Anjos emotional enough to make that mistake.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holy fucking shit Stipe got robbed! He won 1, 2 & 5 for sure, I had him ahead in 4 too
> 
> Such bullshit


stipe lost 3 rds to 2 rd one was close to almost all his tds were stuffed and he was almost stopped in rd 3..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2014)

that being said stipe is a fucking beast with a granite chin.. jds looked both rusty and not confident


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 16, 2014)

I actually had it 50- 45 JDS. But maybe they would give Stipe a round 49-46. This fight was not close. I think JDS looked pretty good. He totally used only one aspect of the fight game. He want in there only to box. He stuffed like all the takedowns and landed nearly all of the significant strikes.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2014)

what i liked about jds last fight was that as the fight went on longdr he got stronger.. unusual for him. his chin is stillthere those matches with cain aint do shit to him. lets see how rusty cain is when he comes back. i have werdum over cain... i dont think cains the same guy after all the surguries and i dont think cain can ko werdum.... i dont see cain trying to take wdrdum down. he will try and stand andbang with werdum like howhe would never dream of doing with dos santos.. werdums muay thai is on point now


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 16, 2014)

I think Cain can take down anyone in the heavyweight division at will. The only issue is how will his performance be after surgeries. I dont think he has many more fights left in him. But the ones that he does wont be a walk in the park for any heavyweight.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> I think Cain can take down anyone in the heavyweight division at will. The only issue is how will his performance be after surgeries. I dont think he has many more fights left in him. But the ones that he does wont be a walk in the park for any heavyweight.


lol...... its all downhill for cain watch..... as you age cardeo and speed leave you before power .... cains 32 with the beat up body of a 50 something bricklayer


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 16, 2014)

Hold up, Is this the same the express from a few years ago in wyteberrywidows thread?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Hold up, Is this the same the express from a few years ago in wyteberrywidows thread?


prolly


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh shit I didnt know u were a fan of the fight game. Im on mma-core right now watching the rest of the fights. Stefen Struve looked like he was dead. SMH


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 16, 2014)

I was there in person and saw extra fights in the stands too lol man it was great!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Oh shit I didnt know u were a fan of the fight game. Im on mma-core right now watching the rest of the fights. Stefen Struve looked like he was dead. SMH


im prly the biggest mma fan onriu..


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 16, 2014)

U mean 2nd.........


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 16, 2014)

What


theexpress said:


> im prly the biggest mma fan onriu..


what did u think about the last TUF season and the winner. I was sooooo dissapointed.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> What
> 
> what did u think about the last TUF season and the winner. I was sooooo dissapointed.


with da broads ? i wanted rose sexy ass to win.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2014)

im gonna make a bold prediction... daniel cormier will decosion jon jones next month for the belt. he is gonna do thos by using his striking and wrestling to force jones against the cage and dirty box him.. and also slam and take him down at will and ground and pound him. he is gonna do what no other fighter can do and thats take jones reach from him. bones jones wil be getting tossed up


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 17, 2014)

theexpress said:


> im gonna make a bold prediction... daniel cormier will decosion jon jones next month for the belt. he is gonna do thos by using his striking and wrestling to force jones against the cage and dirty box him.. and also slam and take him down at will and ground and pound him. he is gonna do what no other fighter can do and thats take jones reach from him. bones jones wil be getting tossed up


Yeah I kinda say the same It will be a tough one but I predict to see a lot on jon jones on his back. I would say the only real threat to DC would be Jones' ground game from the bottom. If he has a slick game he might catch DC. But from what I saw Vitor do to his arm.I dont think hes that slick. Vitor shoulda broke it.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2014)

machida... carlos jr. erik silva... barrao


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 20, 2014)

theexpress said:


> machida... carlos jr. erik silva... barrao


machida might get choked out


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> machida might get choked out


loooooooooooool ..... ok bro cool story


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2014)

pat cummings is a fag


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 25, 2014)

theexpress said:


> pat cummings is a fag


I was a little surprised they gave it to Lawler. As far as the rounds go I had Hendricks winning. But Hendricks only ran the whole fight and tried to win rounds by a takedown at the end of the round. I feel Lawler deserved it,but as a judge would a prolly gave it to Hendricks. 
But on a more relevant note, I hope bones dont try to wrestle with DC. I am predicting at least 3 takedowns per round. Mike Winklejohn has to be working the kickboxing game with bones heavy. The game plan should be something like "Play him from an extra 12 inches away, and sprawl hard. Make him fail a few takedowns and get him tired. Turn up in the later rounds". 
DC's plan should be like " bullrush him" against the cage (hendricks style) and get a hold of his legs. Dump, rinse, repeat."


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 25, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> I was a little surprised they gave it to Lawler. As far as the rounds go I had Hendricks winning. But Hendricks only ran the whole fight and tried to win rounds by a takedown at the end of the round. I feel Lawler deserved it,but as a judge would a prolly gave it to Hendricks.
> But on a more relevant note, I hope bones dont try to wrestle with DC. I am predicting at least 3 takedowns per round. Mike Winklejohn has to be working the kickboxing game with bones heavy. The game plan should be something like "Play him from an extra 12 inches away, and sprawl hard. Make him fail a few takedowns and get him tired. Turn up in the later rounds".
> DC's plan should be like " bullrush him" against the cage (hendricks style) and get a hold of his legs. Dump, rinse, repeat."


The refs plan will b like " break all clinches and quick stand ups if DCs on top..quick stopage when DC gets rocked" yet another booring fight executed by the ref.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 25, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> The refs plan will b like " break all clinches and quick stand ups if DCs on top..quick stopage when DC gets rocked" yet another booring fight executed by the ref.


The stand up policy really does need to be checked. I never even considered how the ref will def. play a huge role in this fight. They better let Herb Dean do it, Big John would do as well. I can totally understand if the fight is not progressing and no one is advancing the position or doing damage a stand up is justified. How come when the fight is boring on the feet they dont reset in a ground position. Even against the cage in a lot of fights stalling the position to rest is common. I just think it should be fair for all the disciplines. But Im from the old UFC days when there were no rules, no stand ups. We dont want the ufc to become a grapplers quest or metemoris, but for being just grappling competitions they put on some decent shows.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 29, 2014)

Im gonna say DC by arm triangle choke in the 3rd round. I watched an interview where he said he doesnt have to stay on the outside against DC. He said people havent seen his Jiu jitsu but that doesnt mean he doesnt use it. I have wrestled wresters and can 100% say thats one of the more difficult style matchups for a jiu jitsuka. I just dont think Jones' composure in a bad position will be there. I think we will see a frustrated Jon Jones.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 29, 2014)

I say DC by flying omaplata!


shishkaboy said:


> Im gonna say DC by arm triangle choke in the 3rd round. I watched an interview where he said he doesnt have to stay on the outside against DC. He said people havent seen his Jiu jitsu but that doesnt mean he doesnt use it. I have wrestled wresters and can 100% say thats one of the more difficult style matchups for a jiu jitsuka. I just dont think Jones' composure in a bad position will be there. I think we will see a frustrated Jon Jones.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

Daniel cormier by decision... I expect jbjs to try and use all his reach and try to finger dc in the eyes.... dc only needs one arm around bones waiste to throw him around like a sack of potatoes ....... he will get him down hopefully he can do some damage on the groujnd


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 29, 2014)

theexpress said:


> Daniel cormier by decision... I expect jbjs to try and use all his reach and try to finger dc in the eyes.... dc only needs one arm around bones waiste to throw him around like a sack of potatoes ....... he will get him down hopefully he can do some damage on the groujnd


I would have said decision too. Prolly the easiest way for DC to secure a win. But something really makes me think there will be a finish this fight. I think Jones gonna get the Hendo treatment (put to sleep).


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 29, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> I would have said decision too. Prolly the easiest way for DC to secure a win. But something really makes me think there will be a finish this fight. I think Jones gonna get the Hendo treatment (put to sleep).


I think DC might get the Machida treatment!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

lhw division has opened up some..... dc... gustovson... rumble Johnson.. they can all be champ I think.... its not has sewed up has lets say jose aldos 145 weightclass or mighty mouse at 125


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 29, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> I think DC might get the Machida treatment!


They could start the fight with DC in a fully locked up guillotine, against the cage. Jones would still end up on his head.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 29, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> They could start the fight with DC in a fully locked up guillotine, against the cage. Jones would still end up on his head.


Keep dreaming.. johnes is also a wrestler!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> Keep dreaming.. johnes is also a wrestler!


dc is a grade or two above jones in wrestling.. i would be surprized if he can get dc down


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 29, 2014)

theexpress said:


> dc is a grade or two above jones in wrestling.. i would be surprized if he can get dc down


DC is a fat lil turd he should be fighting @middleweight. John will use his reach and fustigate him.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 29, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> Keep dreaming.. johnes is also a wrestler!


Theres not even an argument for Jones being on the winning side of a body lock type of clinched position. Jones will avoid this at all costs. DC came down from HW tossing Bigfoot around. Never seen Jones do anything like that. Everyones a wrester in the ufc until ur matched up with a world class competitor. To me grappling is kinda like chess. Where the better guy wins.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> DC is a fat lil turd he should be fighting @middleweight. John will use his reach and fustigate him.


unless he is against the cage or on his back... dc is a boring fighter but im sick of jones to. id rather see rumble johnson as champ


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeha i


theexpress said:


> unless he is against the cage or on his back... dc is a boring fighter but im sick of jones to. id rather see rumble johnson as champ


 Yeha i dont like bones either but lets b real i think the onlyone to give him any problems would be Gustafson.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> Yeha i
> 
> Yeha i dont like bones either but lets b real i think the onlyone to give him any problems would be Gustafson.


i think. rumble will put his lights out in two rds or less


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 29, 2014)

theexpress said:


> i think. rumble will put his lights out in two rds or less


In the top 5 in the light heavyweight div I only see like 3 names. Rumble aint one of em. If rumble fights are exciting and DC fights are boring, then I dont know what kind of fight people are looking for. But they will prolly find them on worldstarhiphop. I look for technique, athletic ability and heart. Plenty of excitement on worldstar no technique tho. Didnt Vitor tap rumble out. I see that one going kinda like jones vs evans honestly. The only reason hes in the top 5 is the win over Davis. And Davis is pretty terrible. Way too one dimensional. Only reason Davis is there is because of the win over Gustafson. Jones, DC, Gustafson got is sowwed up.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> In the top 5 in the light heavyweight div I only see like 3 names. Rumble aint one of em. If rumble fights are exciting and DC fights are boring, then I dont know what kind of fight people are looking for. But they will prolly find them on worldstarhiphop. I look for technique, athletic ability and heart. Plenty of excitement on worldstar no technique tho. Didnt Vitor tap rumble out. I see that one going kinda like jones vs evans honestly. The only reason hes in the top 5 is the win over Davis. And Davis is pretty terrible. Way too one dimensional. Only reason Davis is there is because of the win over Gustafson. Jones, DC, Gustafson got is sowwed up.


i dissagreee with you on rumble johnson. he is a legit threat to anyone @ 206


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 29, 2014)

theexpress said:


> unless he is against the cage or on his back... dc is a boring fighter but im sick of jones to. id rather see rumble johnson as champ


 When have u seen DC on his back or pressed up against the cage. It dont happen. Never lost a round. The dude dont rest. Takedown smash face and body, contant damage. I just watched the Hendo fight again he never gave the ref a chance to stand them up.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> When have u seen DC on his back or pressed up against the cage. It dont happen. Never lost a round. The dude dont rest. Takedown smash face and body, contant damage. I just watched the Hendo fight again he never gave the ref a chance to stand them up.


i ment dc will do.that to jones...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 29, 2014)

theexpress said:


> its not has sewed up has lets say jose aldos 145 weightclass


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


lmao... ok bro... i can thonk of 3 or 4 dudes who can beat him that aint aldo.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

chad menez. frankie edger.. cub swanson.. denis bermudez. maybe even clay guida


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 29, 2014)

theexpress said:


> lmao... ok bro... i can thonk of 3 or 4 dudes who can beat him that aint aldo.


Put that avatar where that mouth is

Avatar bet, Mcgregor beats Aldo, I get to pick your avatar for 2 months, Aldo beats Mcgregor you pick mine

Deal?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

why do u think the ufc.is giving him easy stylistic fights ... you see they havent given him one div 1 wrestler or any wrestler. aldo os gpnna destroy mcgreggor.. ill bet u anything


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Put that avatar where that mouth is
> 
> Avatar bet, Mcgregor beats Aldo, I get to pick your avatar for 2 months, Aldo beats Mcgregor you pick mine
> 
> Deal?


dun......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

also jds will be champ again watch


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

u wanna bet something on dc jones i got dc


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Put that avatar where that mouth is
> 
> Avatar bet, Mcgregor beats Aldo, I get to pick your avatar for 2 months, Aldo beats Mcgregor you pick mine
> 
> Deal?


who you got jones or dc


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 29, 2014)

theexpress said:


> why do u think the ufc.is giving him easy stylistic fights ... you see they havent given him one div 1 wrestler or any wrestler. aldo os gpnna destroy mcgreggor.. ill bet u anything


I think them leg kicks just too much for like... anyone. The way this dude snaps his leg out there like he didnt see what happend to Anderson Silva is just scary. I gotta agree I think Jose got that one. But my boy Frankie Edgar is definitely a threat.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 30, 2014)

theexpress said:


> who you got jones or dc


Jones

(even though I want Cormier to win)


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 30, 2014)

theexpress said:


> u wanna bet something on dc jones i got dc


What you wanna bet?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What you wanna bet?


avatar bet


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 30, 2014)

theexpress said:


> avatar bet


OK, I'm game


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2015)

awww thug rose....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2015)

...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2015)

she is fucking georgeous to me man


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 2, 2015)

theexpress said:


> awww thug rose....


Thats just too funny "thug rose"


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2015)

seen the way inns today dc looked in great shape... slim as id ever seen him.... cant wait to see this one tomorrow night..


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 3, 2015)

Carla beat her ass, but yeah she's pretty hot.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 3, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Carla beat her ass, but yeah she's pretty hot.


If anyone remembers Pat Berry, that's his girl


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 3, 2015)

I bought the fuckin ppv jones vs Cormier fight tonight. Getting stoned and drunk and hoping for an epic fight.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I bought the fuckin ppv jones vs Cormier fight tonight. Getting stoned and drunk and hoping for an epic fight.


thought I was gonna miss this UFC shit ... luckily found a free streaming service and watching the Nate Marquatt bout. .. Can't wait for Jones/DC either.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 3, 2015)

Moebius said:


> thought I was gonna miss this UFC shit ... luckily found a free streaming service and watching the Nate Marquatt bout. .. Can't wait for Jones/DC either.


Jealous, man- I'd rather not pay for it at all! Well done finding the stream


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 3, 2015)

I can't see Tavares losing this fight.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Jealous, man- I'd rather not pay for it at all! Well done finding the stream


Quality isn't the best but it's passable .. certainly not HD or anything.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

Myles Jury - 15 and 0
vs
Cowboy Cerrone

Should be entertaining.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Moebius said:


> Quality isn't the best but it's passable .. certainly not HD or anything.


pm me the link?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 3, 2015)

Shitty under cards. Now UFC is known for watered down PPV sould of saved my money.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Shitty under cards. Now UFC is known for watered down PPV sould of saved my money.


I actually thought Conor Mcgregor was on the card too .. I was mistaken.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

Cerrone is looking to go home without breaking a sweat tonight. .. wheres the hunger? smh


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 3, 2015)

Moebius said:


> thought I was gonna miss this UFC shit ... luckily found a free streaming service and watching the Nate Marquatt bout. .. Can't wait for Jones/DC either.


Whats the stream I usually watch after on mma-core


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Whats the stream I usually watch after on mma-core


cricfree.tv ..
then go to the bt sport 1 channel
You'll need to close all the popups but then its good.

I usually dld the torrent the next day but wanted to see the Jones/DC bout live.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

Anyone got predictions for the maincard?

I want DC but can't see Jones being beat ... this is gonna be exciting. 

WOO HOO ..I love it when they hate each other.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

COME ON DC!!!!!!! you can do it.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

ROUND 1 - JONES
ROUND 2 - DC

Scrappy fight NICE!


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 3, 2015)

Wish I could watch it... : /


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

This is


Ceepea said:


> Wish I could watch it... : /


it s online .. cricfree.tv ... the go to btsporrt 1


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

Jones has got this .. bring on GUSTAFFSON (he should have got his fight sooner anyhow)


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

Scored 49-46 in favor of jones ..


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 3, 2015)

Damn DC looked like a roly poly when Jones tossed him on his stomach!! lol


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> Damn DC looked like a roly poly when Jones tossed him on his stomach!! lol


HAHA .. Harsh man .. I hope they fight again in the post fight show later. 

its on foxsport1 in about 10 minutes ..


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 3, 2015)

Moebius said:


> HAHA .. Harsh man .. I hope they fight again in the post fight show later.



Yeah I thought it was all show but they really don't like each other..


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> Yeah I thought it was all show but they really don't like each other..


That stuff when the bell rang was hilarious. ... I feel for DC, his arms are just too short. He's like a T.Rex.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 3, 2015)

Moebius said:


> That stuff when the bell rang was hilarious. ... I feel for DC, his arms are just too short. He's like a T.Rex.



lol he did look like a little tubby t rex lol....hey the post fight still on stand by ??


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Moebius said:


> Scored 49-46 in favor of jones .. at least DC got the 2 rounds.


Man, Jones has some incredible takedown defense!

I'm looking forward to Gus and Rumble! Does the winner get Jones?


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Man, Jones has some incredible takedown defense!
> 
> I'm looking forward to Gus and Rumble! Does the winner get Jones?


I hope so ... but I think Dana White is stringing it out. He knows Gus is a real danger to Jones and atm the champ is making a lot of money for the UFC.
I'm quite excited to see the McGregor vs SIVA fight ... McGregor says he'll win in 2 rounds. Jan 18

and Anderson 'THE SPIDER' Silver vs Nick 'THE BIG MOUTH' Diaz - Jan 31st


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 3, 2015)

He's fighting Dennis Siver right?? Dana says he will give Mcgregor a title fight against Aldo if he beats Siver which I think is bull but hey it's about the moola>>>


----------



## Moebius (Jan 3, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> He's fighting Dennis Siver right?? Dana says he will give Mcgregor a title fight against Aldo if he beats Siver which I think is bull but hey it's about the moola>>>


McGregor is my countryman but I truthfully can't stand him. I do hope he beats Siver so that he gets to fight Aldo.asap.
McGregor seems confident he's going to dominate the whole division.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 4, 2015)

Moebius said:


> I hope so ... but I think Dana White is stringing it out. He knows Gus is a real danger to Jones and atm the champ is making a lot of money for the UFC.
> I'm quite excited to see the McGregor vs SIVA fight ... McGregor says he'll win in 2 rounds. Jan 18
> 
> and Anderson 'THE SPIDER' Silver vs Nick 'THE BIG MOUTH' Diaz - Jan 31st


McGregor is one of my favorite rising stars, I love the way that guy puts on a show! I can't wait to see him against Aldo in Ireland, I put $100 down against my dad already for that fight! 

Looking forward to the Siver fight as well, and to Andersons return, gonna be fun to watch him outstrike Diaz!


----------



## Moebius (Jan 4, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Looking forward .................to Andersons return, gonna be fun to watch him outstrike Diaz!


Lets see if he throws any leg kicks. :/


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 4, 2015)

Moebius said:


> Lets see if he throws any leg kicks. :/


Lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 4, 2015)

Moebius said:


> Lets see if he throws any leg kicks. :/


Yep, that'll be the question on everybody's minds! I really don't want to see him get injured again, but taking away his kicks makes him a completely different fighter. It's a little weird seeing Silva be so dominant in middleweight for so long then seeing these last two fights over the course of 2-3 years, I think that just speaks to Weidmans abilities. I'm itching to see him perform again too! 

Looking forward to Cruz' return, sucks he got injured, I was really looking forward to him v. Dillashaw..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alright guys, Jones has pretty much cleared out the LHW division, Gus and Rumble are headed to fight, winner gets Jones, but I see him walking through both of them, so lets talk superfight. Jones v. Cain/Jones v. Verdun sometime around new years, lets get some predictions!

Imo, Jones is the best fighter currently in the UFC. He beats Cain and becomes the, what, 3rd ever fighter in UFC history (after BJ and Couture) to hold two belts in two divisions simultaneously? This dude is my age and on his way to superstardom! I bring up his age because Anderson is the GOAT of the UFC, but with Jones' record so far, I see him surpassing Anderson very soon


----------



## nonamedman420 (Jan 4, 2015)

jones>cain in a lot ogf peoples eyes
the size advantage he holds at lhw would be a moot point at hw
hw fighters on average are usually larger. jones is very good, but a lot of the fighters he beat are aging fighters and he fought them on their down slope of their careers
this takes nothing away from the fact he looked good doing it
only saying that if he moves up a weight class, he will find real challengers. i don't see him doing to cain what he's done to others. can is big but also has a gas take that doesn't quit
jones look tired last night at start of round 3, where cain would just be warming up
how muc did d.c.'s weight cut take from him? that's a moot point at heavyweight.
then again jones cuts weight too
interesting


----------



## nonamedman420 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dana please make it happen


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Alright guys, Jones has pretty much cleared out the LHW division, Gus and Rumble are headed to fight, winner gets Jones, but I see him walking through both of them, so lets talk superfight. Jones v. Cain/Jones v. Verdun sometime around new years, lets get some predictions!
> 
> Imo, Jones is the best fighter currently in the UFC. He beats Cain and becomes the, what, 3rd ever fighter in UFC history (after BJ and Couture) to hold two belts in two divisions simultaneously? This dude is my age and on his way to superstardom! I bring up his age because Anderson is the GOAT of the UFC, but with Jones' record so far, I see him surpassing Anderson very soon


walking threw them both huh lol. jones lost his last fight with gus... i dont give a fuck gusvwas robbed... rumble johnson can put jones lights out.. ses tall lenghty kick boxing types do best best against jones...


----------



## Moebius (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Moebius (Jan 4, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yep, that'll be the question on everybody's minds! I really don't want to see him get injured again, but taking away his kicks makes him a completely different fighter. It's a little weird seeing Silva be so dominant in middleweight for so long then seeing these last two fights over the course of 2-3 years, I think that just speaks to Weidmans abilities. I'm itching to see him perform again too!


UFC 184 Feb 28th 
*Weidman vs Belfort 
Rousey vs Zingano*. .. (but the fan's want cyborg )


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 4, 2015)

This month is going to be bad ass!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yep, that'll be the question on everybody's minds! I really don't want to see him get injured again, but taking away his kicks makes him a completely different fighter. It's a little weird seeing Silva be so dominant in middleweight for so long then seeing these last two fights over the course of 2-3 years, I think that just speaks to Weidmans abilities. I'm itching to see him perform again too!
> 
> Looking forward to Cruz' return, sucks he got injured, I was really looking forward to him v. Dillashaw..


I think Weidman got lucky twice..... in anycase silva is 40 years old..... the spider silv


Moebius said:


>


he needed help.out the cage after that fight with gus..


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 4, 2015)

I was very disappointed by this whole event. But as far as the main event I feel like DC didn't even even utilize his strengths in this fight at all. He really tried to go out there and knock out Jon Jones. DCs striking is nowhere near technical and he actually allowed himself to be taken down due to his poor technique. I was really rooting for ya DC, but that performance was lackluster.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't think it's that Dc didn't utilize his strengths it's just that he couldn't,Jones is a very different fighter and very hard to prepare for.......but yeah the whole event was mediocre at best.I'm also looking foward to Benson Henderson vs Eddie Alvares should be a sweet co main event.I really wanted to see Mcgregor fight somebody in the top 4 before getting that title shot but none the less it will be an awesome fight.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 4, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I think Weidman got lucky twice..... .



Damn right about that .. First time 'The spider' was acting like the village idiot and paid the price. Second time he probably had an undiagnosed stress fracture just waiting to give out.

But Weidman does look like a tuff MF.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't think he will ever fully recover from this it looks bad 



 I don't see him throwing that kick unless they put a plate in.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 4, 2015)

This is what Jones posted on Facebook earlier - he's enjoying rubbing it in.

*CORMIER: "If I decide to take Jon Jones down 100 times, I'll take him down a 100 times"*

*




*


----------



## Moebius (Jan 4, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I don't think he will ever fully recover from this it looks bad ......................... I don't see him throwing that kick unless they put a plate in.


Its got a plate in it. ... I think theyve also checked he won't be gaining any advantage on account he has a metal leg. LOL


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> avatar bet


I'll be back tonight with your avatar


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 5, 2015)

Told u guys that jones would make DC and fans drink the coolaid


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll be back tonight with your avatar


never agreed on a length of time for that bet.... ill give you a week... a deals a deal... ima have ur ass for 2 months after the irish sensation loses to the real best pound for pound mma fighter in the world who by then hasent lost in a decade...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

and ill bet you again jones will lose to the winner or gus vs Johnson.. both match up well with jones 84 inch reach.. gus has 81.5 inch reach and Johnson 78-79 inch reach. both of these guys will beat the shit outta jones legs with kicks that's the secreat to beating jones.. pound his skinny ass legs... get on the inside and blast him... food for though rumble Johnson used to beat the shit outta alistar overeem overroided asses in sparring in so florida with the blackzillians.... overeem the k1 grandprix h.w. champ.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

Moebius said:


> This is what Jones posted on Facebook earlier - he's enjoying rubbing it in.
> 
> *CORMIER: "If I decide to take Jon Jones down 100 times, I'll take him down a 100 times"*
> 
> ...


did u see in rd 5 were jones got hulk hoganed by dc....that was worth it to me...


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> and ill bet you again jones will lose to the winner or gus vs Johnson.. both match up well with jones 84 inch reach.. gus has 81.5 inch reach and Johnson 78-79 inch reach. both of these guys will beat the shit outta jones legs with kicks that's the secreat to beating jones.. pound his skinny ass legs... get on the inside and blast him... food for though rumble Johnson used to beat the shit outta alistar overeem overroided asses in sparring in so florida with the blackzillians.... overeem the k1 grandprix h.w. champ.


Jones would wipe the mat with both those guys its time for johnes to kick cains ass! 
Jones is just too good for LHW division!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

the black junior dos santos...


----------



## travisw (Jan 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Alright guys, Jones has pretty much cleared out the LHW division, Gus and Rumble are headed to fight, winner gets Jones, but I see him walking through both of them, so lets talk superfight. Jones v. Cain/Jones v. Verdun sometime around new years, lets get some predictions!
> 
> Imo, Jones is the best fighter currently in the UFC. He beats Cain and becomes the, what, 3rd ever fighter in UFC history (after BJ and Couture) to hold two belts in two divisions simultaneously? This dude is my age and on his way to superstardom! I bring up his age because Anderson is the GOAT of the UFC, but with Jones' record so far, I see him surpassing Anderson very soon


I think Jones is a bad mutha fucker too, but he didn't walk through Gus last time and there's no reason to think he would, if they fought again.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> did u see in rd 5 were jones got hulk hoganed by dc....that was worth it to me...


That made me smile too.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 5, 2015)

The 182 press conference after was quite interesting.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> and ill bet you again jones will lose to the winner or gus vs Johnson.. both match up well with jones 84 inch reach.. gus has 81.5 inch reach and Johnson 78-79 inch reach. both of these guys will beat the shit outta jones legs with kicks that's the secreat to beating jones.. pound his skinny ass legs... get on the inside and blast him... food for though rumble Johnson used to beat the shit outta alistar overeem overroided asses in sparring in so florida with the blackzillians.... overeem the k1 grandprix h.w. champ.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

travisw said:


> I think Jones is a bad mutha fucker too, but he didn't walk through Gus last time and there's no reason to think he would, if they fought again.


lol he put that punk in a stretcher


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

and that's just gus punches in bunches ass.. wtf do u think hands of lead rumble Johnson can do? jones is too hittable even dc short reach was able to tag him over and over


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> and that's just gus punches in bunches ass.. wtf do u think hands of lead rumble Johnson can do? jones is too hittable even dc short reach was able to tag him over and over


Rumble will gas out in first minute of rnd 1like he allways does.
I cant belive people are still considering Rumble as a legit contender.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

furthuremore I wish.... I wish jones would move up to h.w!!!! ohhh I wish sooo bad.... he may match up good against cain.... but there is a dude in there that stylisticly was made to destroy jones.... and his name is jds!!!! also there is some shittier hw dudes who I think can break bones... Gabriel Gonzaga and his heavey ass leg kicks come to mine..,. lets say Antonio silva who cuts a lot of weight to get down to 265ish gets on top of bones when he weighs more then 280 on fight night.... he isn't gonna be tkoing guys in hw. he don't have that kind of power.. even with his elbows he has sharp elbows that cut u they wont ko anyone at 265 maybe he can get a choke or two


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Rumble will gas out in first minute of rnd 1like he allways does.
> I cant belive people are still considering Rumble as a legit contender.


 gas out huh..... lol its not like when he somehow cut weight to make 170 lbs.. he should have fought at lhw his whole carrere


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

btw bones skinny ass gasses to...he isn't no cain velasquez himself


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> gas out huh..... lol its not like when he somehow cut weight to make 170 lbs.. he should have fought at lhw his whole carrere


Still he belongs in bellator not UFC contender to me.
hes a gate keeper at best.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> btw bones skinny ass gasses to...he isn't no cain velasquez himself


Jones gass?? When was the last time u saw jones gas and get his ass beat?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Jones gass?? When was the last time u saw jones gas and get his ass beat?


u asked two questions there.... he slowed down a lot "gassed" his last fight against dc in the later rds... dc gassed somewhat to... and that was the last fight he lost a rd... the last time before that was against gus... he lost rds there and slowed down later in fight... then the first time he actually lost a rd was against Machida in rd one.. before Machida gassed and got choked out.. Machida had the flu that night also


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> u asked two questions there.... he slowed down a lot "gassed" his last fight against dc in the later rds... dc gassed somewhat to... and that was the last fight he lost a rd... the last time before that was against gus... he lost rds there and slowed down later in fight... then the first time he actually lost a rd was against Machida in rd one.. before Machida gassed and got choked out.. Machida had the flu that night also


Well being tired is not the same as gassing out. If u ask me DC gassed the 4rth and 5th rounds and thats why jones took him down.
Gus also gassed in the 4rth and 5th. Jones won the 1st and 4-5 rounds thats it. By narrow margins i think.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Well being tired is not the same as gassing out. If u ask me DC gassed the 4rth and 5th rounds and thats why jones took him down.
> Gus also gassed in the 4rth and 5th. Jones won the 1st and 4-5 rounds thats it. By narrow margins i think.


dc gassed to I said that.... why do u thinki jones tried to keep holding him against the cage when he was doing well using his reach on standup.. cuzz he got tired


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

the following hws can break jones legs with leg kicks.... gabe Gonzaga.... mark hunt... alistar overeem {already has in practice}...... the following hws can ko bones with one punch..... junior dos santos... mark hunt... matt mitrione... sean Jordan.. alistar overeem Antonio silva. the following hws would take a toll on bones body a lot via savage dog fight... cain velasquez {even if jones can beat cain} stipe miocic.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

jones wants no part of cigano like how he wants to fight cain... notice the big ass sigh after the ? is asked.. jds would finish jones inside of 2 rds.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

nut grip much breh ^^^^^^^ he says yes he would fight him while saying no at the same time...


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Jan 5, 2015)

Why would the reigning LHW champ and best "pound for pound" fighter go up in weight to fight one of those HW goons? If he's the man, they gotta beat him at HIS weight.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> the following hws can break jones legs with leg kicks.... gabe Gonzaga.... mark hunt... alistar overeem {already has in practice}...... the following hws can ko bones with one punch..... junior dos santos... mark hunt... matt mitrione... sean Jordan.. alistar overeem Antonio silva. the following hws would take a toll on bones body a lot via savage dog fight... cain velasquez {even if jones can beat cain} stipe miocic.....


No i do agree that the HW division would b way more challenging that LHW but i think would make for a more even fielda as jones reach would be still a plus and i think he would orcould add another 20lbs of muscle to his frame.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> Why would the reigning LHW champ and best "pound for pound" fighter go up in weight to fight one of those HW goons? If he's the man, they gotta beat him at HIS weight.


if he cant make weight or he wants to move up... jones knows what time it is...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> No i do agree that the HW division would b way more challenging that LHW but i think would make for a more even fielda as jones reach would be still a plus and i think he would orcould add another 20lbs of muscle to his frame.


lol .... jones walks around 230 lbs.... guys like hunt and bigfoot walk around well over 300 lbs.. jds walks around 250 something cuts down to 240ish with like 10% body fat maybe..


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> lol .... jones walks around 230 lbs.... guys like hunt and bigfoot walk around well over 300 lbs.. jds walks around 250 something cuts down to 240ish with like 10% body fat maybe..


Well thats why i think he could add another 20lbs he would b a contender fo sure!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

jones ectomorph body would be destroyed at hw..... jones isn't a strong dude.. he has skinny legs he is 6'4 with like 85 inch reach and cant even dunk a basketball...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Well thats why i think he could add another 20lbs he would b a contender fo sure!


lol.... 20 pounds of str8 muscle for jones huh lmao????/?? first of all it be hard as hell for jones to gain half of that.. second you know how much speed he would lose if he somehow could manage that mass gain? he would be even more hittable


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> lol.... 20 pounds of str8 muscle for jones huh lmao????/?? first of all it be hard as hell for jones to gain half of that.. second you know how much speed he would lose if he somehow could manage that mass gain? he would be even more hittable


Well see when he goes up in weight to fight Cain.
And u know hes gonna do it! Its a mega fight.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Well see when he goes up in weight to fight Cain.
> And u know hes gonna do it! Its a mega fight.


cains not gonna be scared to kick his legs to he wont be shook of the takedown.... he might be able to beat cain but maybe not... either way he will take some damage.. any of the other hws stylisticly he don't stand a chance against.. that may sound wrong because cain is the champ but trust me.. THE ABILTY TO KNOCKOUT SOMEONE WITH ONE PUNCH IS A HUGE ADVANTAGE!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> cains not gonna be scared to kick his legs to he wont be shook of the takedown.... he might be able to beat cain but maybe not... either way he will take some damage.. any of the other hws stylisticly he don't stand a chance against.. that may sound wrong because cain is the champ but trust me.. THE ABILTY TO KNOCKOUT SOMEONE WITH ONE PUNCH IS A HUGE ADVANTAGE!


I say jones by ko in the 3rd u know cain got a week ass chin. He showed it when he fought Dos antos


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 5, 2015)

@mma


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> I say jones by ko in the 3rd u know cain got a week ass chin. He showed it when he fought Dos antos


that punch would have knocked anyone out..... that being said jds didn't get a lucky punch.. cuzz if you beleave that then u must beleave jds gets lucky everyfight cuzz he always kos people.. that what jds does.. he is a western style boxer dominant fighter ... cain showed a much better chin there last fight.. jds clocked him a lot of times... he ate them all cain did and implemented his gay ass dirty boxing and lay n prey gameplan... then he got extreamly lucky dos santos fell like a dummy and hit his head on the mat with all his weight and some of cains and knockedout himself for cain lol... too bad for these two for the existence of one another.. if not for the other man the other man would be undefeated ufc champs....now we gotta watch them fight like 2ce a year cuzz each is so much better then the others... so prolly the next half of cains fights will be against jds... since cain only fights once or twice a year... cain don't have much left in his carrere I think.. he is fragile like a china shop.... already had 4 surgeries...


----------



## dashcues (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 6, 2015)

theexpress said:


> never agreed on a length of time for that bet.... ill give you a week... a deals a deal... ima have ur ass for 2 months after the irish sensation loses to the real best pound for pound mma fighter in the world who by then hasent lost in a decade...


A week? That's some weak ass shit right there @theexpress, you know as well as I do that bet was 2 months.. 

Enjoy;


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> A week? That's some weak ass shit right there @theexpress, you know as well as I do that bet was 2 months..
> 
> Enjoy;


a week yes we never agrred on a time frame like the mcgreggor fight.. if we did show.me were. i knew u would pick some gay ass avatar. fuckit a deals a deal.. im secure enough a man to rock that avatar and prly never gonna hear the end of it


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I was very disappointed by this whole event. But as far as the main event I feel like DC didn't even even utilize his strengths in this fight at all. He really tried to go out there and knock out Jon Jones. DCs striking is nowhere near technical and he actually allowed himself to be taken down due to his poor technique. I was really rooting for ya DC, but that performance was lackluster.


The whole night was pretty lame. Ppv for UFC is getting known now as lame cards except for the main events.

Post fight interview DC mentions the fact that he didn't prepare for jones to be striking when DC was advancing and it totally caught him off guard. He figured he'd be able to advance when necessary but Jones was catching him with great shots while retreating and he didn't expect it.

Jones beat him at his own game though- definitely out wrestled DC. DC couldn't get his little T. Rex arms around jones' long legs, just too much and too big for DC. 
Gotta say I laughed when Cowboy called them the "fuck you kicks" in the post fight interviews. He's a fucking character. He was dipping chew and spitting in a bottle of bud and dropping f bombs. Dude doesn't care at all and that awesome. Made me a fan.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> The whole night was pretty lame. Ppv for UFC is getting known now as lame cards except for the main events.
> 
> Post fight interview DC mentions the fact that he didn't prepare for jones to be striking when DC was advancing and it totally caught him off guard. He figured he'd be able to advance when necessary but Jones was catching him with great shots while retreating and he didn't expect it.
> 
> ...


cerrone is fighting.bendo againin two weeks


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 6, 2015)

theexpress said:


> cerrone is fighting.bendo againin two weeks


He is? Damn that's a pretty fast turnaround! Was that scheduled like that regularly or what, sounds like he just took the fight. Who won last time?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> He is? Damn that's a pretty fast turnaround! Was that scheduled like that regularly or what, sounds like he just took the fight. Who won last time?


cerrone by body kick n choke. he took no damage against jury. cerrone wants to fight 4 times this year


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 6, 2015)

theexpress said:


> cerrone by body kick n choke. he took no damage against jury. cerrone wants to fight 4 times this year


Right on. Yeah he def walked through that jury fight.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

rumble at heavyweight vs arlovskie good fight...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 6, 2015)

Bas is a funny dude


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

lmao... crackhead jones... http://abc7chicago.com/sports/jon-jones-tests-positive-for-cocaine/464341/


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 6, 2015)

John jones is a rock star! No pun intended! (Crack star)


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 6, 2015)

Now i know where he got all that strenght from


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Now i know where he got all that strenght from


him spider silva and joe rogan be backstage hitting that glass missil


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 6, 2015)

theexpress said:


> rumble at heavyweight vs arlovskie good fight...


Like i said rumble allways gas at the end!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Like i said rumble allways gas at the end![/QUOTE
> lol how fucking easy do you think it is to go flull.throttle for 15 min plus like thst


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

look at the volume of strikes hethrew and.how much power he had behind it. i bet you couldnt do that for a full five.min..


----------



## Moebius (Jan 6, 2015)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2321386-jon-jones-enters-drug-treatment-facility-following-positive-test?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

Moebius said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2321386-jon-jones-enters-drug-treatment-facility-following-positive-test?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national


so now we know how he cuts weight so well lol


----------



## Moebius (Jan 6, 2015)

theexpress said:


> so now we know how he cuts weight so well lol


Remember how he said in the post fight press-conference how he didn't train between fights and played computer games between fights ... he said that he needed to do some growing up ..... I think he meant his cocaine habit. LOL. Jones is a stoner.

If you're here on RIU John, it's OK, we forgive you


----------



## Moebius (Jan 6, 2015)

DC has the last laugh. ... hehe

Jones should give DC the win money he earned for the 182 FIGHT, and the bonus for fight of the night.. ...Not fair on Cormier, he had to fight someone with painkillers flowing though his veins. ..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

bones jones has an insatiable appatite for cocaine and white women


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Like i said rumble allways gas at the end!


he aint gas vs mr wonderful... that shit went to decission also. 205 is were johnson should be fighting at not 170 not 265 .. he is a gorilla at 205. he has heavyweight power fun to watch


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 6, 2015)

theexpress said:


> look at the volume of strikes hethrew and.how much power he had behind it. i bet you couldnt do that for a full five.min..


Shit i go fullthrottel every fucking day when i jerk off for atleast 10-15 min straight!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 6, 2015)

theexpress said:


> he aint gas vs mr wonderful... that shit went to decission also. 205 is were johnson should be fighting at not 170 not 265 .. he is a gorilla at 205. he has heavyweight power fun to watch


Thats a bit racist dont let uncle buck hear u.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Shit i go fullthrottel every fucking day when i jerk off for atleast 10-15 min straight!


thats only average... also thats not the same thing


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Now i know where he got all that strenght from


----------



## travisw (Jan 7, 2015)

Now we know how Jones gets ready for a fight.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2015)

travisw said:


> Now we know how Jones gets ready for a fight.


broooo lmmfao u just made my year


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks like he had abnormal testosterone levels ya'll. Ut-oh


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

...and he's out of rehab already? He must really be addicted, because theres no way this was just a stunt to save face after he got caught. His own momma snitchin on him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> ...and he's out of rehab already? He must really be addicted, because theres no way this was just a stunt to save face after he got caught. His own momma snitchin on him.


Rehab was damage control, that's it.. 

The brass knows Bones pulls in the dollars, so standardized testing doesn't apply to him.. 

This sort of stuff really cements the UFC, and indeed all of MMA into that of the junior varsity league of professional athletic competition.. 

As a die hard MMA fan, it's nothing short of disappointing.. 

Bones is likely the GOAT if he keeps his head on straight, the UFC continues to deny that reality.. 

These last couple weeks were supposed to be a highlight of the new year for the UFC, instead they've turned into some deep dark problems they'll need to address before summer


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Rehab was damage control, that's it..
> 
> The brass knows Bones pulls in the dollars, so standardized testing doesn't apply to him..
> 
> ...


Im really caring less and less about the UFC. Usually I would be watching old Nick and Anderson fights right now, in anticipation. Meh.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2015)

Cerone already fighting again, God, what a bad ass


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Rehab was damage control, that's it..
> 
> The brass knows Bones pulls in the dollars, so standardized testing doesn't apply to him..
> 
> ...


he has to go 10 years or nine years without a loss to be considerd the goat imo like guys like aldo and fedor emelianenko did..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


The worst. This fight was terrible. I said "did he just punch him in the knee? like 3 time then realized how this one was gonna go. So disappointing.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 19, 2015)

Macgregor is the truth . Should be a good matchup vs Aldo . We"ll see . Gotta beat the champ to be the champ


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Macgregor is the truth . Should be a good matchup vs Aldo . We"ll see . Gotta beat the champ to be the champ


Why should get jump the line tho?


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Why should get jump the line tho?


Why not ! Champ can take on a guy while 2-3 battle it out . It'll be a warm up for Him . Especially since he's only ranked 5th


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Macgregor is the truth . Should be a good matchup vs Aldo . We"ll see . Gotta beat the champ to be the champ


he has at best questionable take down defense.. aldo has nasty ground and pound alot of his tkos end on the ground.. aldo hasy nasty leg kicks to... they both have stopping power at 145 i got aldo tooling him.. should be a good fight though..atleast for aldo lol..


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 19, 2015)

theexpress said:


> he has at best questionable take down defense.. aldo has nasty ground and pound alot of his tkos end on the ground.. aldo hasy nasty leg kicks to... they both have stopping power at 145 i got aldo tooling him.. should be a good fight though..atleast for aldo lol..


He gonna land the left on aldo gonna be lights out


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

If he do like he just did, he aint beating aldo.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

I saw hype beat up an old man that didnt even want to be there.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> He gonna land the left on aldo gonna be lights out


loool..... aldo has a chin. we will see if mcgreggor does.. aldo can win this a nyway he wants to.. and everyone of those elite wrestlers at 145 ranked 1threw four can beat connar to.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

theexpress said:


> loool..... aldo has a chin. we will see if mcgreggor does.. aldo can win this a nyway he wants to.. and everyone of those elite wrestlers at 145 ranked 1threw four can beat connar to.


There is a real reason why hes skipping the line.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 19, 2015)

Man, there will be people who still say Mcgregor isn't a serious contender when he's holding the belt

That's just how it is with polarizing fighters


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 19, 2015)

Mcgregor will bust up aldo i saw a utoube video where hes braking bricks and boards with his bare hands.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> There is a real reason why hes skipping the line.


yea so he doesnt loose to more desrving oppenments who aldo already beat and that keeps mcgreggor profitable.. they rolled out the red carpet for him. he is gonna make a fortune getting his ass beat by aldo . aldo will get paid to. but above all the ufc will make a killing


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 19, 2015)

Aldo is gonna get busted up but i think he will win by ko in 3-4th rounds


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2015)

idiots beleave mcgreggor is the man like idiots beleaved brock lesnar was the man. he is having his fights hand picked just like brock did. brock couldnt deal with getting hit in the face just like mcgregor cant deal with single and double take downs. hype train about to be derailed


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 19, 2015)

theexpress said:


> idiots beleave mcgreggor is the man like idiots beleaved brock lesnar was the man. he is having his fights hand picked just like brock did. brock couldnt deal with getting hit in the face just like mcgregor cant deal with single and double take downs. hype train about to be derailed


Did you see how fast he got to his feet last night after Sivers takedown?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Did you see how fast he got to his feet last night after Sivers takedown?


Sivers couldnt take down my grandma if he wanted to.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Did you see how fast he got to his feet last night after Sivers takedown?


lol ... a division 1 wrestling champ would have been able to take him down and keep him there. sivdr is a kick boxer... chad mendez and company would have mauled mcgregor. they would wear him down like a cheap whore grinding in him making him carey there weight. hit em .. getting hit from various angles he be fucked. mcgregor cuts alot if weigjt. and he doesnt come from a strong wrestling background a dog war with a serious wrestler would fuck him up. he aint cut from that cloth


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 19, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Sivers couldnt take down my grandma if he wanted to.


lol

What about Brimage, Holloway, Brandao or Poirrier?

Aldo is the cream of the crop, if he beats him will you finally admit he's the real deal?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol
> 
> What about Brimage, Holloway, Brandao or Poirrier?
> 
> Aldo is the cream of the crop, if he beats him will you finally admit he's the real deal?


notice the trend.. none if those guys are wrestlers


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol
> 
> What about Brimage, Holloway, Brandao or Poirrier?
> 
> Aldo is the cream of the crop, if he beats him will you finally admit he's the real deal?


after aldo beats him down dontever talk about connor untill he beats a top ranked guy


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 19, 2015)

theexpress said:


> lol ... a division 1 wrestling champ would have been able to take him down and keep him there. sivdr is a kick boxer... chad mendez and company would have mauled mcgregor. they would wear him down like a cheap whore grinding in him making him carey there weight. hit em .. getting hit from various angles he be fucked. mcgregor cuts alot if weigjt. and he doesnt come from a strong wrestling background a dog war with a serious wrestler would fuck him up. he aint cut from that cloth


We will see in time, regardless of what happens in the Aldo fight, Mcgregor will be tested on the ground in the next one against a legitimate wrestler. If he loses against Aldo they'll probably give him another mid level fighter to hype him back up again, then a wrestler before another title shot. I think it also depends on the outcome of the fight. I don't think Mcgregor will be ousted on the feet, as good as Aldo is, his strengths are in pretty traditional boxing and power, whereas Mcgregor utilizes angles and movement. I think it'll be a lot like the Siver fight in that sense, Jose will be a millisecond too slow coming off the counter and he won't be able to answer for the angles. I doubt it'll end in a finish either way, but I see Mcgregor coming out on top in that fight.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> We will see in time, regardless of what happens in the Aldo fight, Mcgregor will be tested on the ground in the next one against a legitimate wrestler. If he loses against Aldo they'll probably give him another mid level fighter to hype him back up again, then a wrestler before another title shot. I think it also depends on the outcome of the fight. I don't think Mcgregor will be ousted on the feet, as good as Aldo is, his strengths are in pretty traditional boxing and power, whereas Mcgregor utilizes angles and movement. I think it'll be a lot like the Siver fight in that sense, Jose will be a millisecond too slow coming off the counter and he won't be able to answer for the angles. I doubt it'll end in a finish either way, but I see Mcgregor coming out on top in that fight.


your crszy aldo is a much better striker. his flying knees and knees in general are bettter. and aldo has the best leg kicks in the game.. your living on your own planet not. aldo is a much.more dynamic striker and overall much more well rounded fighter


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2015)

just youtube there highlights and compare.. or try to...


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Why was Cmgs family seated anywhere near Aldo?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 20, 2015)

theexpress said:


> your crszy aldo is a much better striker. his flying knees and knees in general are bettter. and aldo has the best leg kicks in the game.. your living on your own planet not. aldo is a much.more dynamic striker and overall much more well rounded fighter


Bro, I'm not saying Aldo isn't a great fighter. Imo, he's #1 pvp, that's what makes this fight such an awesome moment for MMA fans! I don't want to see either of them lose. I've been on the hype train since Brimage, but I've been an Aldo fan since WEC

As an MMA fan I'm fucking stoked for this fight! Probably more than any other fight ever, and I have $100 on Mcgregor!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Aldo is gonna get busted up but i think he will win by ko in 3-4th rounds


i think nova uniao will work out a game plan to attack connors legs hard and often. it will take alot of spring from his step and take away connors great footwork. if aldo gets hurt in the exchsnge he will easily take mchooligan down and pound him out or submit.him.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 20, 2015)

theexpress said:


> notice the trend.. none if those guys are wrestlers


None sre wrestlers


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

My gf just said to me " someone should cross green crack with herijuana and call it Jon Jones Kush. Rotfl


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 24, 2015)

Pretty good fight card on tonight. here are my picks for tonight

Rumble over Gustaffson by KO
Moussasi over Henderson by decsion 
Bader over Davis by decsion

Also here are my thoughts on Mcgregor vs Aldo

Ive been following McG for years even before the ufc and I had told all my pals he would be the next big thing in the UFC once he had made it but i feel he is not deserving of all the hype he hasnt beat anyone close to a top contender at 145 in the ufc or any other org and it just feels like to me he is just another chael sonnen getting lots of hype because of their mouths. 

Aldo has beat the best of the best in the world at 145 and that will show when he fights McG. I personally think mendes,edgar,swanson,lamas,guida and maybe a few more are better fighters then McG who has been spoon feed easy matchups besides poirier by the ufc to hype him up and use his mouth to hype up a fight for pay per view pays because the ufc is losing loads of money over the last year or 2.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2015)

i got davis. gegard. and rumble.. i hope to god rumble wins. i wanna see johnson vs jones.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 24, 2015)

I got Gustafsson by TKO, Hendo by KO and Davis by UD.



Oh and Aldo by blistering leg kicks! McGregor's good-Aldo's better! Can't wait for that fight either way though!

When we had the RIU MMA group going, there was a guy who joined and told us about SBG/Conor McGregor/Gunnar Nelson. I can't remember the username. Dr. Greenhorn probably would. Anyway, great night of fights! Been a helluva a month of fights!!!


----------



## Moebius (Jan 24, 2015)

No Fox or BT Sport ?

http://cricfree.tv/watch/live/ufc-on-fox---gustafsson-vs-johnson-live-streaming


----------



## Moebius (Jan 24, 2015)

The Gustafasson/Johnson bout will be brutal ... they won't be in any shape to fight Jones anytime soon.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 24, 2015)

Damn Johnson beeeeeasted!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 24, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> Damn Johnson beeeeeasted!!


Yeah, that was pretty damn impressive!

Can't wait for Jones v. Johnson!


----------



## Moebius (Jan 24, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> Damn Johnson beeeeeasted!!


Johnson ragged on Gus like he was a naughty stepchild


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ha ha but damn Gus does have a chin cuz he was taking them....damn!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2015)

jon jones is getting ktfo cold... itold u goofys about rumble.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2015)

thay fight should have been stopped sooner gus got stomped. the co main got stopped too soon but not by.much


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 24, 2015)

theexpress said:


> thay fight should have been stopped sooner gus got stomped. the co main got stopped too soon but not by.much


IDK man, I think I'll still take Jones in that fight. We've got an Aldo v. Mcgregor avatar battle going on right now, you wanna extend that to a Jones v. Rumble battle too?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> IDK man, I think I'll still take Jones in that fight. We've got an Aldo v. Mcgregor avatar battle going on right now, you wanna extend that to a Jones v. Rumble battle too?


yup.. thats a good five months away though.. jones is done


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2015)

theexpress said:


> yup.. thats a good five months away though.. jones is done


actually the only way ill agree to that is if u agree that gus beat bones and was robbed


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 24, 2015)

theexpress said:


> actually the only way ill agree to that is if u agree that gus beat bones and was robbed


I still haven't seen the fight to be honest, so I can't make that statement my son

However, he broke his toe at the end of the fight, so Gus definitely won that fight based on that alone


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I still haven't seen the fight to be honest, so I can't make that statement my son
> 
> However, he broke his toe at the end of the fight, so Gus definitely won that fight based on that alone


lol what kind of mma fan are you... how havent you watched that fight lol. even joe rogan remarket how jones would have to finish gus to win.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 24, 2015)

yea so if you want to know who to bet on just go with the ones I pick against!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 25, 2015)

Rumble reminded me of a Johnny Hendricks, just bigger. He can get to the belt, maybe even win it. But he wont hold it. Hes gonna need more than just a devastating right hand to take that belt. 
But damn he punished Gus for that lazy ass kick.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 25, 2015)

Great night of fights tonight also going 3-0 on my fight picks on here is pretty sweet.

Here are my thoughts on what happened tonight.

First off I feel like THe moussasi vs hendo stoppage was the right call by the ref they are their to protect defense-less fighters like hendo was when he went out for a moment and if he hadnt stepped in the dream catcher could of did serious damage which might of been the the end of hendos careeer if he had let the onslaught continue.

also Rumble is a beast at 205 the power he has in his hands are nothing like ive ever seen before in my 15 years of watching and in pro fighting since Iron mike tyson. Jones is without a doubt in my mind the best fighter in the world right now but if he doesnt take rumble down right off the start of every round i dont think he will be able to stand and trade strike with rumble for very long so the takedown might be bones only way to win.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 25, 2015)

doowmd said:


> yea so if you want to know who to bet on just go with the ones I pick against!


or just go with whoever you see me pick  lol. but all the big fights tonight could of went either way so they were pretty hard to pick winners for all 3 of them were 50/50 coin flips imo.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 25, 2015)

theexpress said:


> actually the only way ill agree to that is if u agree that gus beat bones and was robbed


ive gotta disagree with you here about Gus vs bones. I had it 3 rounds to 2 for bones. In all my years involved with fighting ive found one thing to be true for just about every championship fight ive seen. To be the man you got to BEAT the man and to be champ you have to BEAT the champ. Their isnt many judges in the world who will reward the challenger a W in a close fight for the belt it just doesent happen. If you want to beat a title holder you just about always have to finish them.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 25, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> ive gotta disagree with you here about Gus vs bones. I had it 3 rounds to 2 for bones. In all my years involved with fighting ive found one thing to be true for just about every championship fight ive seen. To be the man you got to BEAT the man and to be champ you have to BEAT the champ. Their isnt many judges in the world who will reward the challenger a W in a close fight for the belt it just doesent happen. If you want to beat a title holder you just about always have to finish them.


Yessir I agree with that, JBJ turned it up at the end like a champ. But I still hate him.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I still haven't seen the fight to be honest, so I can't make that statement my son
> 
> However, he broke his toe at the end of the fight, so Gus definitely won that fight based on that alone


Maybe im wrong here but im pretty sure bones broke his toe in the sonnen fight. Were at the end of the fight when rogan was talking to him the camrea scrolled down and his toe was hanging off.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 25, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Maybe im wrong here but im pretty sure bones broke his toe in the sonnen fight. Were at the end of the fight when rogan was talking to him the camrea scrolled down and his toe was hanging off.


Yep, you're right, I had the fights mixed up


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> ive gotta disagree with you here about Gus vs bones. I had it 3 rounds to 2 for bones. In all my years involved with fighting ive found one thing to be true for just about every championship fight ive seen. To be the man you got to BEAT the man and to be champ you have to BEAT the champ. Their isnt many judges in the world who will reward the challenger a W in a close fight for the belt it just doesent happen. If you want to beat a title holder you just about always have to finish them.


well ur just a nutt gripper gus took three rds. he beat jones down.. dont matter now rumble is gonna finish jones


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Yessir I agree with that, JBJ turned it up at the end like a champ. But I still hate him.


no he didnt.. gus answerd everything back at him. jones threw a spinning elbow so does gus. gus even took him down noone else has


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 25, 2015)

theexpress said:


> well ur just a nutt gripper gus took three rds. he beat jones down.. dont matter now rumble is gonna finish jones


LOL i actually dislike JBJ alot but I just call it like I see it G. and the people who get paid for a living to judge fights saw it the same way thats why bones got the belt now and gus is back in sweden still crying over his inabillity to get wins over top fighters


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL i actually dislike JBJ alot but I just call it like I see it G. and the people who get paid for a living to judge fights saw it the same way thats why bones got the belt now and gus is back in sweden still crying over his inabillity to get wins over top fighters


wtf ever. i call them how i see them forreal. gus got robbed harder then hendrix did againstgsp . ur logic is flawed. just because there isnt a finish and the champ got worked hebshouldnt remain champ


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL i actually dislike JBJ alot but I just call it like I see it G. and the people who get paid for a living to judge fights saw it the same way thats why bones got the belt now and gus is back in sweden still crying over his inabillity to get wins over top fighters


your cecil peoples arent you.. lol it all makes sense.now lmao


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 25, 2015)

theexpress said:


> no he didnt.. gus answerd everything back at him. jones threw a spinning elbow so does gus. gus even took him down noone else has


You sound exactly like the guy I wanna bet against


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You sound exactly like the guy I wanna bet against


lol a guy that knows wat he is talking about?......


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 25, 2015)

theexpress said:


> wtf ever. i call them how i see them forreal. gus got robbed harder then hendrix did againstgsp . ur logic is flawed. just because there isnt a finish and the champ got worked hebshouldnt remain champ


sorry but the pro judges whos opinions actually matter saw it a different way either way Gus and big rig got the L on their record. If they were the better fighter they wouldve got the W simple as that. Both are not champion caliber fighters and thats why they couldnt get the job done they are just not good enough.

BTW only ONCE in the long history of the UFC has a challenger been rewarded the win in a championship fight via split descion when its gone to the judges. So maybe my logic is correct and supported by evidence.

I guess im just not wearing your blue and yellow swedish glasses so my view of the fight was just a tad clearer.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 25, 2015)

theexpress said:


> lol a guy that knows wat he is talking about?......


A guy who goes on emotion

That's why those who pick Diaz lose


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 25, 2015)

If gus would of gotten passt the 1st round rampage would of gassed and would of been an easy fight for Gus. Actually rampage was already gassing if Gus dint poke his eye and give him time to recover Gus would of had another ipresive win by ko


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> A guy who goes on emotion
> 
> That's why those who pick Diaz lose


lol... i cant wait untill mcgreggor gets exposed


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 25, 2015)

Fuckin hendo, I don't like watching him fight anymore, goin down the Chuck rout...rumble gonna be the champ I been saying that since he started fighting 205, and I do think aldo is gonna destroy mcgregors leg


----------



## doowmd (Jan 25, 2015)

Gus lost against Jones when he gassed in the 5th. Hard pill to swallow because he fucked Jones up so good in the rd.s he did win, but it is what it is. Like many have said "To be the man you have to beat the man" not leave it up to the judges.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 25, 2015)

doowmd said:


> Gus lost against Jones when he gassed in the 5th. Hard pill to swallow because he fucked Jones up so good in the rd.s he did win, but it is what it is. Like many have said "To be the man you have to beat the man" not leave it up to the judges.


This is exactly right, the way I saw I it, if Jbj won any of the first 3 rounds, he won 3-2. The highlight reel and the fight are very different. My question is in a very close fight where all things are equal, who gets the call? The guys answering back to everything, or the guy asking the questions?


----------



## doowmd (Jan 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This is exactly right, the way I saw I it, if Jbj won any of the first 3 rounds, he won 3-2. The highlight reel and the fight are very different. My question is in a very close fight where all things are equal, who gets the call? The guys answering back to everything, or the guy asking the questions?




Right! Cause if that fight was back in the "old days" with NO TIME LIMITS NO RULES!!!! and Gus could barely lift his arms to swing (like in that final rd) HE WAS DONE! I'm a Jones hater to the nth degree, dude irks the fuck out of me with all that fake shit he tries to put on in front of a camera, the deleted tweets, being a cocky/arrogant asshole w/o having the balls to admit it ya know? BUT! He is one of the best I've seen in the 20+ years I've watched MMA and as much as I hate to admit it, the Gus fight showed that he is tough on top of talented. 


Not sure if Rumble can treat Jones the same way he did Gus last night, but I sure want to see that fight!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 25, 2015)

^^^^ Prolly describes my position perfectly, I think I said this here but I cant remember if it was this forum or another, but he reminds me of a bigger Johnny Hendricks. Where the whole world knows not to get hit with the right hand. Jbj will have to circle away from the power hand and clinch alot. So AJ should practice faints to set up the right. Overall I feel experience should take it.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 25, 2015)

doowmd said:


> Right! Cause if that fight was back in the "old days" with NO TIME LIMITS NO RULES!!!! and Gus could barely lift his arms to swing (like in that final rd) HE WAS DONE! I'm a Jones hater to the nth degree, dude irks the fuck out of me with all that fake shit he tries to put on in front of a camera, the deleted tweets, being a cocky/arrogant asshole w/o having the balls to admit it ya know? BUT! He is one of the best I've seen in the 20+ years I've watched MMA and as much as I hate to admit it, the Gus fight showed that he is tough on top of talented.
> 
> 
> Not sure if Rumble can treat Jones the same way he did Gus last night, but I sure want to see that fight!


If jones makes it out of the first round i think hes gonna win but if he catches one like gus did hes fuqed. Rumble would just gass in 2-3-4 not to mention the fifth. But he puts out alot of energy in the first.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2015)

rumble johnson is dangerous in any rd. jones dont have ko power so he wont finish the fight. rumble jphnson has never been ko. he might be able to choke him out. but hevwill need to get the takedown. anyway everybody with half a brain knows gus beat jones. were talking other elite fighters to top admin giys in the ufc....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Fuckin hendo, I don't like watching him fight anymore, goin down the Chuck rout...rumble gonna be the champ I been saying that since he started fighting 205, and I do think aldo is gonna destroy mcgregors leg


hendo has 3/4 fights left on hiscontract and then je will retire. hendo fell off. shit he is almost 45


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> ^^^^ Prolly describes my position perfectly, I think I said this here but I cant remember if it was this forum or another, but he reminds me of a bigger Johnny Hendricks. Where the whole world knows not to get hit with the right hand. Jbj will have to circle away from the power hand and clinch alot. So AJ should practice faints to set up the right. Overall I feel experience should take it.


lmao at a bigger johnny hendrix. hendrix is a bum and johnson has ko power.in both hands and feet.. hendrix dont.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 26, 2015)

theexpress said:


> rumble johnson is dangerous in any rd. jones dont have ko power so he wont finish the fight. rumble jphnson has never been ko. he might be able to choke him out. but hevwill need to get the takedown. anyway everybody with half a brain knows gus beat jones. were talking other elite fighters to top admin giys in the ufc....


Mayb u never saw his other fights were he looks like a rag doll trying to gasp for air in the first rd and then just gives up his neck and gets submitted.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2015)

theexpress said:


> lmao at a bigger johnny hendrix. hendrix is a bum and johnson has ko power.in both hands and feet.. hendrix dont.


If he does, he only uses the right from what I have seen. Very Hendricks like, except Hendricks' wrestling is prolly better. Hendricks took the belt, so yeah hes a bum. I bet if rumble does get the belt, he will lose it immediately. Hes just not well rounded enuff to stay as lhw champ. I love Rashad and the Blackzillians but I am just, speaking frankly.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 26, 2015)

Rummble is gonna gass in the first and give up his neck like the weak fighter with no heart and then cry like a little girl after.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> If he does, he only uses the right from what I have seen. Very Hendricks like, except Hendricks' wrestling is prolly better. Hendricks took the belt, so yeah hes a bum. I bet if rumble does get the belt, he will lose it immediately. Hes just not well rounded enuff to stay as lhw champ. I love Rashad and the Blackzillians but I am just, speaking frankly.


rumble is very well rounded aside from the submission game. he has much better kick boxing then hendrix. hendrix is a bum and will never be champagain. rory mcdonald taking that.belt from lawler andhendrix will never wear it again. imo lawler beat hendrix twice also imo he wrecked him harder when judges claim he lost


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Rummble is gonna gass in the first and give up his neck like the weak fighter with no heart and then cry like a little girl after.


bones is done. johnson taking that belt


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2015)

theexpress said:


> bones is done. johnson taking that belt


I hope he does. Its about that time. But, my moneys on Jones.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 26, 2015)

theexpress said:


> bones is done. johnson taking that belt


Ur little nancy boy is gonna get his ass wooped by jones i wish i could b there in the cage after he pics up his teeth off the canvas. Hes a joke!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I hope he does. Its about that time. But, my moneys on Jones.


most peoples money will be... johnson just needs to use them leg kicks on jones and use his wrestling in reverse. stay on the inside and pressure forward and jones going to sleep


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Ur little nancy boy is gonna get his ass wooped by jones i wish i could b there in the cage after he pics up his teeth off the canvas. Hes a joke!


i can.already tell even when jphnson wins the belt ur still gonna hate... bones aint shit but reach and wtestling.... a dirty lenghty.eye poking mother.fucker


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 26, 2015)

theexpress said:


> most peoples money will be... johnson just needs to use them leg kicks on jones and use his wrestling in reverse. stay on the inside and pressure forward and jones going to sleep


The only thing rummbles gonna be doing in reverse is "the reverse cowgirl " when Bones is fuqing him upthe ass!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2015)

jones hasnt finished.anyone in two years since chael sonnen.. meanwhile noone can go a full rd with rumble..


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 26, 2015)

Why u nut hugging rummbles ass? Hes just gonna disapoint you and break ir heart!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Why u nut hugging rummbles ass? Hes just gonna disapoint you and break ir heart!


I HAVE AN EYE FOR TALENT...


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 26, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I HAVE AN EYE FOR TALENT...


Well dont come crying to me like when cormier lost to jones u cried for like a day.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Well dont come crying to me like when cormier lost to jones u cried for like a day.


no dc cried for like a day


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2015)

all that olympic wrestling for one takedown


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2015)

btw that dc bones fightbwas the first main event i got wrong in a long time


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 28, 2015)

Im rooting for Miesha.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Im rooting for Miesha.


I hope one of her tits pops out during the fight and it just flopps around for a min or two.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 31, 2015)

Here my picks for ufc 183 tonight:

Silva over Diaz
Woodley over Gastelum
Iaquinta over Lauzon
Leitas over Boetsh
Alves over Mein
Tate over Mcmann
McCall over Linaker
Herman over Brunson


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Im rooting for Miesha.


she has some fat titties dont she...


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

theexpress said:


> she has some fat titties dont she...


Imo, she is the sexiest female fighter. But Iike Michelle Waterson (the karate hottie too)


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 31, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Here my picks for ufc 183 tonight:
> 
> Silva over Diaz
> Woodley over Gastelum
> ...


5 out of 5 on my main card picks and 6 out of 8 overall not to shabby. Also 3 out of 3 last card as well. If you looking to make some quick $$$ just go with my picks next card im on a roll


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 1, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> 5 out of 5 on my main card picks and 6 out of 8 overall not to shabby. Also 3 out of 3 last card as well. If you looking to make some quick $$$ just go with my picks next card im on a roll


No surprise there?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 1, 2015)

50-45 my ass. Hang it up Anderson. How does the guy who went up in weight and gave a better performance lose with scores like 50-45? Its a joke.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Feb 2, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Imo, she is the sexiest female fighter. But Iike Michelle Waterson (the karate hottie too)


Check out new UFC womens fighter Paige VanZant I think she might be even better looking then cupcake tate.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Feb 3, 2015)

Whats everyones thoughts of Silva being tested positive for roids for his fight against diaz?

Also Diaz tested positive for weed agaain but thats no suprise


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Breaking news for me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 3, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Whats everyones thoughts of Silva being tested positive for roids for his fight against diaz?
> 
> Also Diaz tested positive for weed agaain but thats no suprise


Is that confirmed?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is that confirmed?


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-cagewriter/anderson-silva--nick-diaz-both-fail-drug-screens-020257874.html


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-cagewriter/anderson-silva--nick-diaz-both-fail-drug-screens-020257874.html


damnnnnnn he was juiced up and still put on a poor show.... T.R.T vitor would have finished nick diaz....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2015)

trt vitor is a fucking animal..


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2015)

I think ur right too.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I think ur right too.


everybodies duckin trt vitor bro...




..




..




....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2015)

overeem told him wats good with that horse meat diet...


----------



## haulinbass (Feb 3, 2015)

what the fuck andy pops for two different steriods pre fight and they still let nick move up from 170 to fight him, fucking bullshit even if nick popped for weed.
now nick will be hung out to chastise, fucking wolf tickets. jon can snort coke off a strippers ass(straight from cowboys mouth) and nothing but publicity and a attaboy go get em champ.

fuck silva i hope you feel like shit when your son looks at you after he asked you to quit.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Feb 3, 2015)

I know im over thinking this but could Diaz take legal action against the UFC? How can the UFC let AS fight juiced when they knew almost 2 weeks before the fight that AS was roided up.

I get that all the UFC cares about is money and calling off the fight would have lost them millions but when will they start to actually put their workers health ahead of dollars.

The UFC knew before the fight AS was on PEDs yet they still alllowed him to compete is like having a grown man vs a child when ur already at AS skill level not to mention that disavantege Diaz already had moving up a weight class fighting the best MW of alltime.

Like some have already stated as a example just look at vitor belfort when he was using PEDs recently. Belfort was already a world class fighter before his roid use but when he was juiced up it was like he was a weapon of mass destruction in the octagon.

I forget what ex UFC fighter said this but the UFC treats their fighterss like cash cows. They milk all the money they can out of them and dont care one bit about their health as long as the cash is coming in.

Diaz might be too baked out of his mind to take legal action but UFC knowinglly let his opponent cheat and gain a physical advantage while putting Diaz health at a even greater risk then it normally would be in the most dangerous sport on the planet.

/end of my rant


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I know im over thinking this but could Diaz take legal action against the UFC? How can the UFC let AS fight juiced when they knew almost 2 weeks before the fight that AS was roided up.
> 
> I get that all the UFC cares about is money and calling off the fight would have lost them millions but when will they start to actually put their workers health ahead of dollars.
> 
> ...


i beleave tito ortiz was one who said that


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 14, 2015)

I'll fuck Rhonda up....


----------



## doowmd (Feb 15, 2015)

Urijah Faber looking to plant the seeds for yet ANOTHER potential title match against 'the new kid in town' Conor McGregor. Just in case McGregor Beats Aldo
*Cause Faber knows he wants no more of those leg kicks from Aldo*

This was an article over on The UG with excerpts out of a recent Faber interview:
 

*Urijah Faber: 'Mangy' Irishmen have nothing to cheer about but Conor McGregor *

*Funniest quote of the interview:*

 
*“The ability to not have a face full of freckles and red hair steps his game up tremendously in Ireland. They’ve got a hero and he’s good.”*

*Few other snippets-*

* “He’s got a whole nation of people that have nothing else to cheer for," said Faber as transcribed by Ger Keville for Independent.ie.*

*“I think it’s fun, this sport needs guys like Conor. Conor’s not just a talker he’s a great fighter. He’s a guy that backs up what he says and he’s making headlines.”*

*“Especially for Ireland, I’ve seen some hot Irish women but all the dudes over there are pretty mangled looking.*

*http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/450268/Urijah-Mangy-Irishmen-have-nothing-to-cheer-about-but-Conor-McGregor/*

So if McGregor wins in July, this would be a fun fight to watch if made!


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Feb 16, 2015)

Remember way way back when an 18 year old Vitor won the tournament style UFC event? That was awesome. I was in high school thinking, "whoa, next year when I turn 18 I'll be that big too!"


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 16, 2015)

Benson whooped some ass last night, that was impressive as fuck!


----------



## doowmd (Feb 26, 2015)

WILL WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Kimbo Slice returns versus Ken Shamrock at June Bellator event*








Bellator MMA officials have confirmed that a nontitle heavyweight fight between Slice (birth name Kevin Ferguson) and Shamrock will headline a Spike TV event on June 20 inside Scottrade Center in St. Louis.

The two were booked to headline an event promoted by now-defunct organization EliteXC on Oct. 4, 2008, in Sunrise, Florida. Shamrock withdrew from the fight the day of the event, however, citing an accidental cut suffered during prefight warm-ups.

In a release, Slice said, "Ken [Shamrock], I owe you this a-- whooping. No more running! No more hiding!"


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/12387114/kimbo-slice-ken-shamrock-set-bout-june-20-st-louis


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2015)

doowmd said:


> WILL WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Kimbo Slice returns versus Ken Shamrock at June Bellator event*
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2015)

Rory MacDonald vs robbie Lawler been signed... I got Rory by decision


----------



## doowmd (Feb 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol


But you know you're gonna watch.





theexpress said:


> Rory MacDonald vs robbie Lawler been signed... I got Rory by decision


Think this will be a different fight from the last time they fought?

I feel like Robbie has Rory's number in this one.

Either way will be a good fight!


----------



## doowmd (Feb 28, 2015)

can somebody give me a site to watch the ppv tonight? was using tvembed.eu but it must be down cause it keeps failing to load. Please and thanks!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 28, 2015)

doowmd said:


> can somebody give me a site to watch the ppv tonight? was using tvembed.eu but it must be down cause it keeps failing to load. Please and thanks!


buy it. give Rousy the 3 bucks


----------



## doowmd (Feb 28, 2015)

fuck that. bought the cormier/jones card and was totally disappointed with that fight. the next one I'll even think about buying is UFC 187_ IF_ it stays intact w/o the injury bug fucking it up or someone getting popped for juicing *coughvitorcough*

But yea thanks for helping.....


----------



## doowmd (Feb 28, 2015)

found a site, btw, for those who don't feel like donating Ronda 3 bucks and the cable company $60 firstrowusa.eu has a good stream going.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well done, ladies MMA is at the top right now.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 1, 2015)

doowmd said:


> But you know you're gonna watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawler won the last one against Rory by split... Rory is too good and keeps getting better.. he has two losses a split decision to robbie Lawler and a tko loss to Carlos Condit.. he has only lost to the best.. and has gotten better


----------



## doowmd (Mar 1, 2015)

yea but I feel the same about Robbie. He has really come along way. Especially since his sitint in Stikeforce. I'd love to see a Lawler v Diaz Rematch now!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 11, 2015)

here are my picks for ufc 185 this weekend:

Dos Anjos over Petitis
Hendricks over Brown
Overeem over Big Country
Stout over Pearson


----------



## v.s one (Mar 15, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> here are my picks for ufc 185 this weekend:
> 
> Dos Anjos over Petitis
> Hendricks over Brown
> ...


 How did you do on your picks?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 16, 2015)

v.s one said:


> How did you do on your picks?


I got 3 out of 4 correct the only wrong one was stout over pearson and i only pick stout in that one because hes canadian I sorta knew he was in trouble against pearson but i got RDA over Petitis right which was a big underdog win


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 16, 2015)

RDA looked like he was on some performance enhancer, why do brazilians cheat so much


----------



## tightpockt (Mar 16, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> here are my picks for ufc 185 this weekend:
> 
> Dos Anjos over Petitis
> Hendricks over Brown
> ...


You should have bet...would've cleaned up!


----------



## tightpockt (Mar 16, 2015)

RDA looked like a beast...he put a beating on pettis for 5 solid rounds. Really impressive. 
Also impressive was that polish chick, I was out of my chair when she was landing bombs on that other chick..getting goose bumps just thinking about that combo at the end. Hendricks was a beat too but he does have issues finishing. More than once he had Brown up against the cage and his strikes were working and I was litterally screaming at my tv (finish him!) and then instead, just when he looked like he had brown really hurt he'd go for a double leg takedown....?
I know he won the fight so it's hard to criticize...


----------



## Doer (Mar 18, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> RDA looked like he was on some performance enhancer, why do brazilians cheat so much


All about winning.


----------



## tightpockt (Apr 13, 2015)

Damn! Cro Cop turned gonzagas face into hamburger meat, using his elbows as tenderizers!


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Apr 20, 2015)

Did you guys hear it when Luke Rockhold elbowed Machida in the head at the end of the 1st round Saturday night? WHAM! I can't believe Machida answered the bell for the 2nd.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2015)

Doer said:


> All about winning.


The gracie family shouldn't have taught the world bjj. Now everybody has submission defense to some degree. Anyway royce was the man. Didn't matter how big you are royce got you on the ground its a wrap


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2015)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> Did you guys hear it when Luke Rockhold elbowed Machida in the head at the end of the 1st round Saturday night? WHAM! I can't believe Machida answered the bell for the 2nd.


I'd rather see jaqueri sauza vs Weidman then rockhold. I don't like rockhold or any them bums at aka


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Apr 20, 2015)

I would have liked to see Rockhold show a little more respect for a former champion post fight.

I totally want to see Jaqueri get the title shot. You can't leapfrog the #1 contender, by beating the #2 guy. 

So, i guess I agree with you.

But I will watch Rockhold's next fight.


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Apr 20, 2015)

Also its cool old-ass Cro Cop avenged his hellacious loss to Gonzaga. I missed that last week.


----------



## Doer (Apr 21, 2015)

theexpress said:


> The gracie family shouldn't have taught the world bjj. Now everybody has submission defense to some degree. Anyway royce was the man. Didn't matter how big you are royce got you on the ground its a wrap


They did the world a favor, I think. It is a vulnerability, and you have to know how to counter it on the street. As you hint, many punks think they just need to tackle you. But, my Wing Chun is 3D, I can punch hard just from my body mass as the breech block. I don't have to have my feet on the ground to throw 1 inch punches into the side of his neck. But, I don't have to go to ground, prefer not to.

Yeah, gracie looks good in the ring, since in MMA there are rules to keep you alive, not so on the street.

If someone tries to dirt dive me, I have plenty of counters now. None of them are legal in MMA. For example Eye Gouge is just one of my level 2 conflict resolutions, if I feel threatened.

Last real fight I know about, street brawl between gracie and wing chun, when the gracie guy grabbed me around the waist, I stepped turned, 90 degrees and braced, I got my elbow in and pushed his head away from my hip so he had no leverage. I muscled his head around to the front of me (and me turning again) and face planted him between my feet.

Nah, we were in the dojo freestyle sparing but that's what happened.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 25, 2015)

Come on dolloway papa needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2015)

WTF, Jon Jones out of UFC 187, rumors are he was involved in a hit and run, fled the scene and was apparently caught with cocaine on him, and one of the people he hit was a pregnant woman

WTF man?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 27, 2015)

What a dick, I would have loved to see Johnson ko him, also fuck cb dollaway


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2015)

Lorenzo hood will be next bellator hw champ


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 29, 2015)

Damn Jones stripped of his title and suspended indefinitely........cocaine is a hell of a drug!! Damn but seriously this has bummed me out,I was really looking forward to seeing him fight Rumble.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 29, 2015)

Bones, Bones Bones....
SMFH...

From ESPN..
UFC stripped light heavyweight champion Jon Jones of his title Tuesday, one day after he turned himself in to police custody on a felony charge in Albuquerque, New Mexico.

Jones, 27, is the first champion in UFC history to be stripped of a title due to disciplinary reasons. UFC officials also announced Tuesday that the promotion has indefinitely suspended Jones and pulled him from a scheduled title defense against Anthony Johnson at UFC 187 on May 23 in Las Vegas.



Johnson disappointed but staying focused[/paste:font]


In addition, Reebok terminated Jones' endorsement contract, effective immediately, Wednesday morning. Jones had lost his deal with Nike after a mutual split in September 2014.

Former title contender Daniel Cormier will replace Jones in the pay-per-view event at the MGM Grand Garden Arena to fight for the now-vacant light heavyweight title.

"He's very disappointed. He's upset. He wanted to go down as one of the greats or the greatest," UFC president Dana White said on "Fox Sports Live" of Jones. "He's disappointed, but it is what it is. It is the decision we had to make.

"For us to go in and have to strip him of his title and suspend him is not fun, but you know what they say: The show must go on."

Johnson echoed those sentiments to ESPN.com on Wednesday.

"I can say that I'm kind of disappointed with the mistake Jon made, but he is human," Johnson said. "I definitely wanted to fight him for the title. He's the best. Everybody wants to fight the best, if you're in this sport for the right reasons."

Jones appeared in Bernalillo County Metropolitan Court on Tuesday for a felony first appearance. Judge Maria Dominguez granted a request made by Jones' attorney, Vincent Ward, to remove any travel restrictions on the fighter, which kept alive the possibility of Jones fighting next month in Las Vegas.

UFC CEO Lorenzo Fertitta, UFC chief operating officer Lawrence Epstein and White flew to Albuquerque to meet with Jones and his representatives Tuesday afternoon. UFC announced Jones had been stripped of the title hours later.

"UFC feels strongly that its athletes must uphold certain standards both in and out of the Octagon," UFC said in a statement. "While there is disappointment in the recent changes, the organization remains supportive of Jones as he works through the legal process."

Widely considered the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world, Jones allegedly was involved in a three-car accident Sunday morning. Witnesses said a man fitting Jones' description ran a red light, collided with another vehicle and fled on foot. According to police reports, the man apparently returned to the vehicle to grab a "large handful of cash" before fleeing a second time.

The driver of the car that was struck, a 25-year-old pregnant woman, was taken to the hospital. Police confirmed she suffered a fractured arm and wrist.

Jones did not enter a plea during his court appearance Tuesday. The district attorney has 60 days to determine whether to move forward with the case, according to court spokeswoman Camille Cordova.

After the court hearing, Jones tweeted for the first time since the accident.

In May 2012, Jones was arrested on suspicion of driving under the influence after he crashed his Bentley into a telephone pole in Binghamton, New York. Jones pleaded guilty to a misdemeanor DWI charge and avoided jail time.

In early December, Jones tested positive for metabolites of cocaine while training for his bout against Cormier. Jones was allowed to compete because the test was conducted out of competition and beat Cormier via unanimous decision.

When the failed drug test became public after the fight, Jones publicly apologized for a "mistake." He admitted himself to a drug treatment center for one day and underwent outpatient therapy.

Jones had defended the 205-pound title a record eight times since becoming the youngest champion in UFC history in March 2011. He was two defenses away from tying former middleweight champion Anderson Silva's record of 10 consecutive title defenses at any weight division.

Cormier (15-1) will fight for the light heavyweight championship despite coming off a loss in his previous bout. The former U.S. Olympic wrestler challenged Jones for the title at UFC 182 on Jan. 3 in Las Vegas and lost via unanimous decision. Cormier is 4-1 overall in the UFC with two finishes.

"I can't be too disappointed. I have a title fight and a worthy opponent in Daniel Cormier," Johnson told ESPN.com. "I'm happy I get to fight someone like him."

Johnson (19-4) is 3-0 in the UFC light heavyweight division. He fought for the promotion from 2007 to 2012, primarily as a welterweight. The UFC released Johnson in early 2012 for repeatedly missing weight. Fighting out of Boca Raton, Florida, Johnson is on a nine-fight win streak.

_The Associated Press contributed to this report.

His rental, from MMAjunkie


_


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 30, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Lorenzo hood will be next bellator hw champ


I already have your avatar picked out, and it's hilarious! You're gonna love it!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I already have your avatar picked out, and it's hilarious! You're gonna love it!


I making u one special


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2015)

I hate Daniel Cormier and everyone at aka


----------



## doowmd (May 2, 2015)

will someone please give me a link to a decent stream of the Pac-Mayweather fight? I'm over on tvembed.eu and shit might as well be slow mo highlights! PM me if you don't feel like posting it. please and thank you!


----------



## Daggy (May 2, 2015)

doowmd said:


> will someone please give me a link to a decent stream of the Pac-Mayweather fight? I'm over on tvembed.eu and shit might as well be slow mo highlights! PM me if you don't feel like posting it. please and thank you!


Im watching it here but its not great. Might be better than what your watching tho
http://firstrowusa.eu/others/first-floyd-mayweather-vs-manny-pacquiao-row5ab354


----------



## shishkaboy (May 2, 2015)

My link just dropped
server error


----------



## shishkaboy (May 3, 2015)

From what I did see, in the early rounds FM showed MP his counter punching speed. A few times _I was shocked at how fast he unloaded his straight right. _It seemed like MP was throwing way less punches by the mid fight. When the commentator announced the MP had only threw 15 punches one round, I understood what FM did.


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 12, 2015)

Good UFC card on this weekend
*Frankie Edgar vs. Urijah Faber 
Gegard Mousasi vs. Costas Philippou 
Luke Barnatt vs. Mark Munoz 
Hyun Gyu Lim vs. Neil Magny*


----------



## see4 (May 15, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I hate Daniel Cormier and everyone at aka


At least he's more stand up than JBJ. I was a fan of Jones when he was killin it in the octagon, but now that he's showing all of us what kind of a person he is outside the ring, I have no sympathy for him. And Cormier is a good guy outside the ring as well as inside.


----------



## see4 (May 15, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Good UFC card on this weekend
> *Frankie Edgar vs. Urijah Faber
> Gegard Mousasi vs. Costas Philippou
> Luke Barnatt vs. Mark Munoz
> Hyun Gyu Lim vs. Neil Magny*



Faber by decision.
Mousasi by TKO.
Munoz by TKO.
Magny by submission.

Those are my predictions.

The Edgar-Faber fight is likely going to be fast paced but boring.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2015)

see4 said:


> Faber by decision.
> Mousasi by TKO.
> Munoz by TKO.
> Magny by submission.
> ...


Frankie Edgar vs. Urijah Faber - Edgar TKO
Gegard Mousasi vs. Costas Philippou - Mousasi Dec
Luke Barnatt vs. Mark Munoz - Barnatt TKO
Hyun Gyu Lim vs. Neil Magny - Magny Sub


----------



## see4 (May 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Frankie Edgar vs. Urijah Faber - Edgar TKO
> Gegard Mousasi vs. Costas Philippou - Mousasi Dec
> Luke Barnatt vs. Mark Munoz - Barnatt TKO
> Hyun Gyu Lim vs. Neil Magny - Magny Sub


That's a bold decision to call Edgar over Faber. I think Faber is a wee bit faster than Edgar, and hits just as hard, and has him covered on the ground game. But, I wouldn't be surprised with an Edgar win.
It's desperation time for Munoz, he needs a win. His last three fights were against the top competitors in that division, all a loss.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2015)

see4 said:


> At least he's more stand up than JBJ. I was a fan of Jones when he was killin it in the octagon, but now that he's showing all of us what kind of a person he is outside the ring, I have no sympathy for him. And Cormier is a good guy outside the ring as well as inside.


Bones crack head Ass is waymore strike savy. Dc us abitch. All he does is cry


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2015)

Moosesauce Edgar and Munoz.. all by decision


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 15, 2015)

Here are my picks for tomorrows fights:

Edgar over Faber by decision
Moussasi over Phillipou by TKO
Barnatt over Munoz by TKO
Lim over Magney by decision


----------



## see4 (May 15, 2015)

Damn... three votes for an Edgar win. You guys must know something about Faber that I don't.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2015)

see4 said:


> Damn... three votes for an Edgar win. You guys must know something about Faber that I don't.


Winner of Edgar v. Faber gets winner of Aldo v. McGregor and he just spanked Cub Swanson last Nov.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a big Faber fan too, but I think Frankie's wrestling and grappling will win this one, plus I'd rather see a Frankie/Aldo rematch than Faber/Aldo if Aldo beats McGregor, either fight I think would be better if Frankie wins (all speculation though, there's big talk of Aldo moving up to 155 after this fight, win or lose, so there might be a vacant belt to fight for)


----------



## see4 (May 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Winner of Edgar v. Faber gets winner of Aldo v. McGregor and he just spanked Cub Swanson last Nov.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a big Faber fan too, but I think Frankie's wrestling and grappling will win this one, plus I'd rather see a Frankie/Aldo rematch than Faber/Aldo if Aldo beats McGregor, either fight I think would be better if Frankie wins (all speculation though, there's big talk of Aldo moving up to 155 after this fight, win or lose, so there might be a vacant belt to fight for)


Now THAT'S going to be a good fight, Aldo v McGregor. That Irish bastard is fucking nuts. If anyone can take down Aldo, it's McGregor. Neither Edgar or Faber can beat Aldo. But I think Faber has a fight style that Edgar can't tame.

I'm still predicting the Edgar v Faber fight to be boring.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Moosesauce Edgar and Munoz.. all by decision


Told ya....


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2015)

see4 said:


> Now THAT'S going to be a good fight, Aldo v McGregor. That Irish bastard is fucking nuts. If anyone can take down Aldo, it's McGregor. Neither Edgar or Faber can beat Aldo. But I think Faber has a fight style that Edgar can't tame.
> 
> I'm still predicting the Edgar v Faber fight to be boring.


McGregor is too one dimensional. Aldo wins this. Ten outta ten times. Aldo just has to use leg kicks to defeat McGregor reach. It won't be a close fight even


----------



## see4 (May 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> McGregor is too one dimensional. Aldo wins this. Ten outta ten times. Aldo just has to use leg kicks to defeat McGregor reach. It won't be a close fight even


you are probably right, but McGregor is bat shit crazy enough to not give a fuck and rush in. he's a tough little fucker too.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2015)

see4 said:


> you are probably right, but McGregor is bat shit crazy enough to not give a fuck and rush in. he's a tough little fucker too.


It will be a big payday for scarface .. he is underpaid because he is in the lighter division and don't speak English. He is the number one p4p fighter in the world in arguably the most talent stacked division


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 17, 2015)

Stacked UFC card on this Saturday.
Daniel Cormier vs. Anthony Johnson for vacant light heavyweight title
Chris Weidman vs. Vitor Belfort for middleweight title
Donald Cerrone vs. John Makdessi
Andrei Arlovski vs. Travis Browne
Joseph Benavidez vs. John Moraga


----------



## v.s one (May 17, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Stacked UFC card on this Saturday.
> Daniel Cormier vs. Anthony Johnson for vacant light heavyweight title
> Chris Weidman vs. Vitor Belfort for middleweight title
> Donald Cerrone vs. John Makdessi
> ...


Who's gonna take it.


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Stacked UFC card on this Saturday.
> Daniel Cormier vs. Anthony Johnson for vacant light heavyweight title
> Chris Weidman vs. Vitor Belfort for middleweight title
> Donald Cerrone vs. John Makdessi
> ...


Rumble Weidman Browne ceronne will win


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 17, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Stacked UFC card on this Saturday.
> Daniel Cormier vs. *Anthony Johnson* for vacant light heavyweight title
> *Chris Weidman* vs. Vitor Belfort for middleweight title
> *Donald Cerrone* vs. John Makdessi
> ...


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 18, 2015)

*Daniel Cormier* vs. Anthony Johnson
Chris Weidman vs. *Vitor Belfort
Donald Cerrone* vs. John Makdessi
Andrei Arlovski vs. *Travis Browne
Joseph Benavidez* vs. John Moraga


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 20, 2015)

Ken Shamrock is a class act


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 20, 2015)

Cant wait for the fights this weekend. Its my first time going drinking since new years and I got a dozen of beer, flask of vodka, lump of hash and lots of green to smoke. Hopefully there is so much white stuff on the go that its going to be snowing inside to keep me going all night.

WAR Vitor. Its going to be my favorite UFC moment getting to watch my all time fav fighter KTFO of weidman and claim the ufc gold. 

Also I am a really big fan of what Rumble is doing and I think he wouldve beat JBJ but I think Rumble will have a tougher fight against DC due to cormiers well tested chin at HW over the years I dont think rumble will be able to use his striking power to finish DC like he wouldve with JBJ. so im going with DC in that one.

Lastly the most intriguing fight of the night for me is the HW fight between Browne and Arlovski. I got browne picking up the W but im not counting out pitbull in this one either.


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 22, 2015)

Here are pictures of the fighters on the scales from the weigh in today:


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 23, 2015)

Sucks khabib is out wanted to see him get a title shot, still gonna be a good card


----------



## shishkaboy (May 23, 2015)

DC and Vitor both look old....
and sickly


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Rumble Weidman Browne ceronne will win


Also Joey benavidez


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Lmao at every way in I ask myself. How high is Joe Rogan lol. Looks like he has been hitting the dmt extra hard lately


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> DC and Vitor both look old....
> and sickly


Victor looked like he could make welterweight


----------



## shishkaboy (May 23, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Victor looked like he could make welterweight


He is gonna need to use that Bjj black belt for sure.

But against a guy that knows the same moves and is that much bigger, stronger and healthier than you are, he would need more than 25 min to not lose.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> He is gonna need to use that Bjj black belt for sure.
> 
> But against a guy that knows the same moves and is that much bigger, stronger and healthier than you are, he would need more than 25 min to not lose.


Weidman gasses in the championship rds.. I am 75% sure Weidman wins this. 65%Weidman wins by u.d. 45% ttko ground and pound.


----------



## v.s one (May 23, 2015)

Anybody watching the fights? I need an update please who won and lost.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2015)

I called 4 out of 5 right


----------



## v.s one (May 23, 2015)

I need to roll u a blunt made me some money. Thank you guys


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2015)

Here's some spoilers of the end of some of the fights

Browne v. Arlovski (I heard this one was an awesome fight) - http://a.pomf.se/mlgxoo.webm

Some awesome sportsmanship from Browne after the fight - https://vid.me/G4BU

Cerrone breaks Makdessi's jaw - http://gfycat.com/ImpeccablePolishedAldabratortoise

Dong Hyun Kim puts Burkman to sleep - http://gfycat.com/WetSelfassuredBlesbok

A HUGE haymaker from Rumble! - http://gfycat.com/EnragedFrenchKitty

I haven't seen the Weidman/Vitor fight yet


----------



## v.s one (May 23, 2015)

My buddy said Dc won.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2015)

New Aldo v. McGregor promo, pretty awesome too!

https://amp.twimg.com/v/68cca4be-b3e0-42f9-8a99-81438f2b22e4

And 30 minutes till the post fight press conference


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2015)

v.s one said:


> My buddy said Dc won.


Looks like you're right, some fuck ass dickin' around on Wiki..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2015)

Hespect


----------



## v.s one (May 23, 2015)

Its all good you still called it.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Hespect


Dc is a bitch....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 24, 2015)

"Get the fuck outa here Bader"

LMFAO


----------



## tightpockt (May 24, 2015)

What a card. I can't tell if Dong Hyun Kim is legit or if Burkman is just washed up, either way he's one to watch. 

Arlovski vs. Brown was the fight of the night. So many times though I see fighters get someone in deep deep trouble and they don't finish. Do they really punch themselves out that quickly?

Cerrone did what Cerrone does...beat people up. I feel kinda bad for that kid who got his jaw broken, he looked like a gamer. 

Weidman is a beast. He took the initial barrage, covered up and them put a beating on Belfort. However, Belfort looked completely lost on the ground, almost like he's never done ground training in his life. Again, I can't tell if Weidman is just that good or Belfort was just that bad. 

The main event. I called this almost exactly. No one can deny the power of Anthony Johnson but he has NO stamina. He looked like he was gonna fucking cry in his corner at the end of the 2nd. For his part Cormie didn't really do anything special besides not getting knocked out. He laid his fat ass on top of Johnson for three rounds until he basically gave up. That's fighting....I guess.
What I took away from that fight was this: Jones would have dismantled Johnson, especially if it went past the 2nd round.


----------



## jcdws602 (May 24, 2015)

Rumble was never ready for Jones.........his only chance was an early ko and he couldn't even do that to Cormier let alone Jones.That weight class is tarnished until Bones returns....


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 1, 2015)

So what do you guys think, should Jon Jones get an automatic title shot when he returns against Cormier?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 1, 2015)

I think it depends on how long he's going to be gone,but if he returned tomorrow then yes.I mean who else would he face that he wouldn't beat and eventually retain his title??


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 1, 2015)

Either way it will be a big fight. He earned that at least, Imo. For the record I hate Jbj


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> Rumble was never ready for Jones.........his only chance was an early ko and he couldn't even do that to Cormier let alone Jones.That weight class is tarnished until Bones returns....


Bones would have stood with rumble


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 1, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Bones would have stood with rumble


Toe to toe?? ..........maybe? but I really don't think he would of.He might make stupid life choices but in the ring he has always been pretty smart..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> Toe to toe?? ..........maybe? but I really don't think he would of.He might make stupid life choices but in the ring he has always been pretty smart..


He stood with Gus. Imo Gus won that fight. Anyone who stands with rumble will get dropped


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 2, 2015)

theexpress said:


> He stood with Gus. Imo Gus won that fight. Anyone who stands with rumble will get dropped


Yeah but Gus only has 2 Ko's in his pro career and he's not really known for his power.Gus fucked up with Johnson,all he had to do was get past that first round to defeat Rumble but instead he chose to trade with him.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 2, 2015)

Jones definitely woulda have played rumble from an extra few more inches out. 
Kickboxing range. Attack the legs. I think that would have been jbjs winning game plan


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2015)

How horrible was that Ryan Jimmo fight? Jesus Christ


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2015)

Condit is a fucking BEAST! That fight was awesome!!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How horrible was that Ryan Jimmo fight? Jesus Christ


LOL he sure did feel that one. Not as bad as this one:


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Bones would have stood with rumble


Hey bro, you gettin' nervous about that avatar bet?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Hey bro, you gettin' nervous about that avatar bet?


Lol..... Naw not even. Aldo by tko


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Lol..... Naw not even. Aldo by tko


Lol Bro! I am DRIPPING WET for this fight! I wish we could watch it together! You live in California, right?

If so, would you be interested in the invite? I live in so Cal


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol Bro! I am DRIPPING WET for this fight! I wish we could watch it together! You live in California, right?
> 
> If so, would you be interested in the invite? I live in so Cal


That be cool. But I live in Chicago


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 6, 2015)

Anybody else completely disinterested in the fights tonight?

Henderson v. Boetsch? 

LAWL.. who the fuck wants to see that shit?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah not the most interesting match ups but eh......... Ima still watch 'em.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 6, 2015)

I hope hendo retires if botch ko him, sucks to see my favorite fighter getting beat on in his 40s


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 6, 2015)

Man this main card is turning out better than expected...........


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 6, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> Man this main card is turning out better than expected...........


Just tuned in, what did I miss?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 6, 2015)

That's why you never count out hendo, so much power in his right hand


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 6, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Just tuned in, what did I miss?


Pretty exciting card after all.


v
*Dan Henderson defeats Tim Boetsch by KO (punches), :28, round one*

*Ben Rothwell defeats Matt Mitrione by submission (guillotine choke), 1:54, round one

Dustin Poirier defeats Yancy Medeiros by TKO (thousands of strikes), 2:38 of round one*

*Brian Ortega defeats Thiago Tavares by TKO (strikes), 4:10 of round three*

*Anthony Birchak defeats Joe Soto by KO (punches), 1:37 of round one*

*Francisco Rivera defeated Alex Caceres by KO (strikes), :21 of round 1*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 8, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> Pretty exciting card after all.
> 
> 
> v
> ...


THAT SHIT WAS FUCKING CRAZY!!! I totally eat my words! What a great night of fights! Color me impressed! Especially with this exceptional show of sportsmanship:

https://vid.me/5jTw

Where was that Dustin Poirier fighting McGregor?! I think that says a lot about the mental game so many fighters seem to simply ignore. Conor is a master at mental manipulation! 

Looking forward to seeing both of these dudes compete again! Hespect to Yancy for taking the loss humbly, just as impressed about that


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2015)

Cain an werdum comming up... I got Cain but I hope werdum wins so Jds will get immediate title shot


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Cain an werdum comming up... I got Cain but I hope werdum wins so Jds will get immediate title shot


I hope Werdum wins too, 600 days without a title defense is unacceptable. Go get healthy before you come get the title, and change up your idiotic training regimen you dumbshit


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I hope Werdum wins too, 600 days without a title defense is unacceptable. Go get healthy before you come get the title, and change up your idiotic training regimen you dumbshit


There whole camp is like that. Imo they have two belts by default.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2015)

McGregor ftw


----------



## theexpress (Jun 10, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> McGregor ftw


Wow I punch harder then those guys drunk lol. they have those machines at lots of bars here. There a dollar a punch. My best is like 1050 something I think. The key is to hit fast ands kinda. Push the ball. The pressure sensor thingy is not in the ball but the area the ball bounces off. It took a lot of money to find out the secret lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Look at the fucking sprawl on this koala!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 12, 2015)

Lmao, that duck under was tight.
I would really watch koala wrestling if it was like that.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 15, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Cain an werdum comming up... I got Cain but I hope werdum wins so Jds will get immediate title shot


LOL JDS is on a 1 fight win streak he should in no way be ahead of Arvloski(sp?) who is on a 5 fight win streak for the next title shot. Either way no1 is beating Werdum anytime soon.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 15, 2015)

I think Jds is the top contender and would knock Werdum out if they played patty cake.
He is humble but he got them hands for real!!!
Best boxing in the division, Imo.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL JDS is on a 1 fight win streak he should in no way be ahead of Arvloski(sp?) who is on a 5 fight win streak for the next title shot. Either way no1 is beating Werdum anytime soon.


Only one of Arlovski victory was against a top ten ranked opponents while Jds has beaten the who's who of heavy weights and only lost two fights against a boring asss Cain. And I use the work fights loosely more like colligate wrestling matches.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I think Jds is the top contender and would knock Werdum out if they played patty cake.
> He is humble but he got them hands for real!!!
> Best boxing in the division, Imo.


Ko power in everything. Nasty take down d defense. Best chin at hw . Excellent hand speed and accurate strikes. Exciting as Fuck what's not to love. Next month McGregor is getting slaughtered. I'm loving it. I already got padawans avitar picked out.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Ko power in everything. Nasty take down d defense. Best chin at hw . Excellent hand speed and accurate strikes. Exciting as Fuck what's not to love. Next month McGregor is getting slaughtered. I'm loving it. I already got padawans avitar picked out.


That belts coming home to Ireland, son







Good thing Fabricio just won, when was the last time Brazil didn't have a champion??


----------



## tightpockt (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope mcgreggor gets straight up embarrassed mostly because I love to see people eat their words. He is a draw, I'll give him that. His mouth is making him millions.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Fuck u. Jds will drop Arlovski or overerm quick. Jds is ranked higher. Either Jds gets the next title shot or Jds vs Arlovski for contendership. Jds is the man and will be champ again. Cains done. Feed Cain to Stipe so he can get the next title shot . Most likely Cain will fight Browne though.


JDS got tapped up vs stipe for the first 2 rounds he was very lucky to get the win. JDS is too one dimensional to be a legit champion he only has a striking game and nothing else yet in his last 2 fights hes been taking the worst of it in the stand up vs stipe and cain.

IMO JDS is over rated big time and needs at least one more win to earn at title shot but he might get one anyways just for UFC can sell werdum vs jds 2.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> JDS got tapped up vs stipe for the first 2 rounds he was very lucky to get the win. JDS is too one dimensional to be a legit champion he only has a striking game and nothing else yet in his last 2 fights hes been taking the worst of it in the stand up vs stipe and cain.
> 
> IMO JDS is over rated big time and needs at least one more win to earn at title shot but he might get one anyways just for UFC can sell werdum vs jds 2.


Jds crushed Stipe. Three rds to two could argue Jds took rd one also


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That belts coming home to Ireland, son
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nova uniao bout to hav e four belts kings mma got two. Aka bout to have none once crack head bones come back.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2015)

To be fair Cain nor Stipe stood purely with Jds the amonnt of take down attempts Affirms what I'm saying. Fuck all these dirty boxing boring lay and prey fighters. Anyone stands with Jds is getting treated. Honer Ur next champ


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Nova uniao bout to hav e four belts kings mma got two. Aka bout to have none once crack head bones come back.


Does RDJ train at Nova Uniao?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Does RDJ train at Nova Uniao?


B no he train at kings with werdum. Dantes and aldo own belts Ay nova and soon barrao and Jds.like it or not.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> B no he train at kings with werdum. Dantes and aldo own belts Ay nova and soon barrao and Jds.like it or not.


Barao got his shit pushed in by Dillashaw last time, what makes you think it'll be any different next time?

JDS is on his way out son. Arlovski all the way


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Barao got his shit pushed in by Dillashaw last time, what makes you think it'll be any different next time?
> 
> JDS is on his way out son. Arlovski all the way


Barrao lost a fight Dana white made him take without a full training camp. Alpha male bunch of gags aldo would run threw there whole camp. Barrao is a best pfp fighter. Lol Ay Jds on his way out. He beat da Shit outta Stipe with an injured knee. Cain Is on his way out if anything. He got ko by Jds and his Ass demolished and subbed by werdum. He looked so shitty I think Mark hunt can beat him now. [email protected] Arlovski used to be my hero back in the day. Then we found out time and time again he don't have a chin like da Reem. If they make Jds vs Arlovski for contendwrship the pittbull won't make it two rds. And I'll avatarn bet on that to. Jds has already wrecked the division from the current champ to former champ.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2015)

If you stand and bang with Jds you willget Fucked up. Even k1 grand prix champs like hunt and crocop don't Matter


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2015)

Also has already beaten money Mendez twice and the California chin.. tell dillashaw run up to 145


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 16, 2015)

Pretty sure Dos Santos knocked out Werdum a while back


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Jds crushed Stipe. Three rds to two could argue Jds took rd one also





theexpress said:


> B no he train at kings with werdum. Dantes and aldo own belts Ay nova and soon barrao and Jds.like it or not.


LOL get off JDS nuts. JDS is a Bum not even a top 5 HW anymore IMO. Give JDS Rothwell next becuase thats what level JDS is at now.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> If you stand and bang with Jds you willget Fucked up. Even k1 grand prix champs like hunt and crocop don't Matter


Wow give you head a shake kid K1 means nothing when it comes to MMA 2 totally differnet sports plus both CroCop and hunt were on the down hill side of their carrers and not in their prime like JDS was at the time.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Barrao lost a fight Dana white made him take without a full training camp. Alpha male bunch of gags aldo would run threw there whole camp. Barrao is a best pfp fighter. Lol Ay Jds on his way out. He beat da Shit outta Stipe with an injured knee. Cain Is on his way out if anything. He got ko by Jds and his Ass demolished and subbed by werdum. He looked so shitty I think Mark hunt can beat him now. [email protected] Arlovski used to be my hero back in the day. Then we found out time and time again he don't have a chin like da Reem. If they make Jds vs Arlovski for contendwrship the pittbull won't make it two rds. And I'll avatarn bet on that to. Jds has already wrecked the division from the current champ to former champ.


LOL Cain made JDS his bottom biatch 2 out of 3 fights and 2 stright matchups after getting caught by a lucky punch in the first fight. Cain even KNocked JDS out like a little punk last fight.

Also Stipe smacked JDS around last fight IDK what fight you were watching Hahaha


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Barrao lost a fight Dana white made him take without a full training camp. Alpha male bunch of gags aldo would run threw there whole camp. Barrao is a best pfp fighter. Lol Ay Jds on his way out. He beat da Shit outta Stipe with an injured knee. Cain Is on his way out if anything. He got ko by Jds and his Ass demolished and subbed by werdum. He looked so shitty I think Mark hunt can beat him now. [email protected] Arlovski used to be my hero back in the day. Then we found out time and time again he don't have a chin like da Reem. If they make Jds vs Arlovski for contendwrship the pittbull won't make it two rds. And I'll avatarn bet on that to. Jds has already wrecked the division from the current champ to former champ.


Stipe beat the shit out of JDS, he absolutely won that fight


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 17, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


>


 


LOL

And BTW if you didnt know



THE REAL CHAMP IS HERE!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL get off JDS nuts. JDS is a Bum not even a top 5 HW anymore IMO. Give JDS Rothwell next becuase thats what level JDS is at now.


Lol Ur a fucking idiot. Jds will be the next champ again. I known what time it is with Jds since 2008 the prophecy for told


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL Cain made JDS his bottom biatch 2 out of 3 fights and 2 stright matchups after getting caught by a lucky punch in the first fight. Cain even KNocked JDS out like a little punk last fight.
> 
> Also Stipe smacked JDS around last fight IDK what fight you were watching Hahaha


Cains done point blank period. Lol Cain knocking Jds out.u mean when Jds fell on his head with both his and Cain weight and ko himself. Haha Cain ain't Shit nigga he only ki big nog that's it. While Jds has ko reel after reel


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Stipe beat the shit out of JDS, he absolutely won that fight


Stipe got out struck by over 33 punches. And Jds almost ko him. Stipe lost. Even golden gloves miocic knew not to box it out with Jds. Are you guyslike new mma fans or what. You guys are delusional.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL
> 
> And BTW if you didnt know
> 
> ...


Also since you don't understand mma that much most of the damage Cain did to Jds was from grinding his big Mexican for head on Jds face. The soft facial features the nose lips face can and will swell and in turn bleed easier from that. But yea werdums the man.. he won't be keeping that belt. Jds is taking it werdum gonna be hitting the canvas hard and often. Jds is not going to the ground at all with vai cavalo at all.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's cains face after just a couple punches from Jds..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2015)

I guess I'll leave the cain fans with this


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Stipe beat the shit out of JDS, he absolutely won that fight


It all makes sense now I know who youare. Lol your Cecil people's aren't you


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 17, 2015)

theexpress said:


> It all makes sense now I know who youare. Lol your Cecil people's aren't you


Lmao


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Pretty sure Dos Santos knocked out Werdum a while back


And then he got cut from the Ufc to after that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 18, 2015)

All the other pros pick Aldo


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> All the other pros pick Aldo


Just how werdum was a bad match up for. Cain Jose aldo is a very very bad match up for connar. This is gonna be a slaughter. Also can beat him on the feet take him down and beat him whatever he wants


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Speaking of Weidman my clueless mma fan pafawan .. let put u up on more game. Jacurai Souza is gonna tap Weidman. It Wil happen. Look up x combat fabricio werdum vs ronaldo Souza and watch werdum get worked by a middle weight. Jacurai is the best bjj practocioner in mma in any weight class. Even guys like palharas and olivera can't be compared


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 19, 2015)

theexpress said:


>


One of these guys is way better than the other. Not close at all.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> One of these guys is way better than the other. Not close at all.


That big guy getting man handle is the current Ufc hw champ


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2015)

theexpress said:


>


Look at all that gi manipulation son, Weidman won't be wearing no gi and Jacare will be eating punches coming in for the single


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Look at all that gi manipulation son, Weidman won't be wearing no gi and Jacare will be eating punches coming in for the single


Ur a special kind of retarded if u think Weidman has good stand up


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2015)

Weidman has basic stand-up and cardio. And I hope he shoots in for a takedown on Souza .. we all seen what werdum did to Cain.Souza is not vitor and won't tap to punches..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Ur a special kind of retarded if u think Weidman has good stand up


The only person in UFC history to knock out Anderson Silva doesn't have good stand up?

Did you see what he did to Munoz? 

Why you hating on Weidman just because he picked McGregor?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The only person in UFC history to knock out Anderson Silva doesn't have good stand up?
> 
> Did you see what he did to Munoz?
> 
> Why you hating on Weidman just because he picked McGregor?


Lol I've had enough of u for today. It's not likeSilva closed his eyes and let him hit him.. oh wait he did. Lol. Have a nice day. There is a changing of the guard no more lay and prey wrestlers gonna be champ soon


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Lol I've had enough of u for today. It's not likeSilva closed his eyes and let him hit him.. oh wait he did. Lol. Have a nice day. There is a changing of the guard no more lay and prey wrestlers gonna be champ soon


lmao "let him hit him"

Too funny bro! I'm dyin!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lmao "let him hit him"
> 
> Too funny bro! I'm dyin!


China up in air yes he did let him hit him do u even watch mma bro


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 21, 2015)

The first fight he pretty much let Weidmen hit him, but the second he was getting beat on and lookd like he was gonna lose anyway up until his leg snapped...anyone watch the Kimbo shamrock fight?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> The first fight he pretty much let Weidmen hit him, but the second he was getting beat on and lookd like he was gonna lose anyway up until his leg snapped...anyone watch the Kimbo shamrock fight?


 i did, can't say i expected kimbo to win that one...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 21, 2015)

I did when I saw shamrock showed up weighing 205, wtf was he thinking


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> I did when I saw shamrock showed up weighing 205, wtf was he thinking


 i thought he had him with that rear naked choke i think it was, or triangle, i forget..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2015)

I watched it, fight sucked

Joe Rogan had a fight companion podcast, he said it looked like the fight was rigged


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 21, 2015)

I I don't think it was fake, I was wondering why ken wasn't hitting him when he had him flattend out, but he is 50 so he prolly didn't want to break his hand


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Reports that Aldo fractured a rib!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!

Not confirmed if he pulled out of the fight yet


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i did, can't say i expected kimbo to win that one...


Shamrock jagged that choke bad.. I wanna see kimbo fight rampage.. rampage walks around above 230 lbs


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> The first fight he pretty much let Weidmen hit him, but the second he was getting beat on and lookd like he was gonna lose anyway up until his leg snapped...anyone watch the Kimbo shamrock fight?


He was getting grounded and pounded Weidman is just a big dumb wrestler he has no real stand up skills. Ray longo knows he is no al aiquanita with his boxing so the game plan is shoot the td then gnp. He a straight bitch


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Reports that Aldo fractured a rib!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!
> 
> Not confirmed if he pulled out of the fight yet


If that fight can't happen I'd like to see Chad Mendez or Frankie Edgar step in to rag doll the Irishman.. derail that hype train.. we all know McGregor don't got Shit off his back..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 24, 2015)

theexpress said:


> If that fight can't happen I'd like to see Chad Mendez or Frankie Edgar step in to rag doll the Irishman.. derail that hype train.. we all know McGregor don't got Shit off his back..


 i'd like to see edgar go against him, that'd be a good fight...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd like to see edgar go against him, that'd be a good fight...


Edgar is a scrappy Ass wrestler . I'd have Frankie over McGregor all day..he throws excellent combos and mixes it up well.. he looked great his last fight out classed the Shit out of faber


----------



## tightpockt (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't understand why Kimbo vs. Shamrock had any draw at all....I have 0 interest in seeing a 51 year old washed up juice head fighting a 41 year old nobody. I always underestimate the amount of dumb people that are willing to buy into something...so many people make millions marketing to dummies, if only I could wrap my head around it. Anyway..that fight was more like pro wrestling than mixed martial arts. I'm surprised kimbo didn't start doing the hulkamania thing when he was getting 'choked', you know..hand raised, finger up, head shaking...rising up to one knee, coming back from the brink of defeat!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 30, 2015)

It's confirmed by the UFC, Aldo has pulled out of the main event and McGregor will now face Chad Mendes for the interim featherweight title


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 30, 2015)

theexpress said:


> If that fight can't happen I'd like to see Chad Mendez or Frankie Edgar step in to rag doll the Irishman.. derail that hype train.. we all know McGregor don't got Shit off his back..


yes the UFC has been protecting Mcgregor by not matching him aganist any type of wrestler now that mcgregor is fighting money mendes i expect to see mcgregor to get exposed for the fraud that he is.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 1, 2015)

I saw McGregor earlier today and he looked depressed and he looked like he'd been crying. Hes really bummed! So i predict that hes gonna loose on the bases of that.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2015)

Money Mendez got this ez. Lol McGregor better have nasty tdd or bottom game bjj. Lmao who am I Kidding.. McGregor is about to get gnp out


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> yes the UFC has been protecting Mcgregor by not matching him aganist any type of wrestler now that mcgregor is fighting money mendes i expect to see mcgregor to get exposed for the fraud that he is.


They did the same thing with lesnar and Cain...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's confirmed by the UFC, Aldo has pulled out of the main event and McGregor will now face Chad Mendes for the interim featherweight title


The bet is still on right.. I mean McGregor is the man right... Don't Matt er who is in front of him right... Bet should still be on. That's been a huge reason why I still come on this site. I owe u this .....


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 1, 2015)

theexpress said:


> They did the same thing with lesnar and Cain...


Im not sure i know what you mean.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Im not sure i know what you mean.


They rolled out the red carpet in terms of competition.. feeding them guys that stylistically they should be able to beat. Or having them face the same dudes over again


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyway u guys ready for Rory McDonald to take the belt? I'm a huge fan or Robbie Lawler. I love his style and heart in that cage and he already has a victory over Rory but I got Rory all day. Future p4p best


----------



## tightpockt (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't know why they just dont postpone the fight. It'd be a better move than having to wait another 6 months to put everything together and who knows what happens in that time period. Meanwhile, they could just let Aldo heal up and fight next month


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 1, 2015)

I got money mendes and rory mac picking up the wins.


----------



## loquacious (Jul 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Look at the fucking sprawl on this koala!!


OMG, THIS IS JUST FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## loquacious (Jul 1, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I got money mendes and rory mac picking up the wins.


Mendes is about to get hurt!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 1, 2015)

theexpress said:


> The bet is still on right.. I mean McGregor is the man right... Don't Matt er who is in front of him right... Bet should still be on. That's been a huge reason why I still come on this site. I owe u this .....


Yeah, I'll still take that bet. If McGregor can't beat Mendes, he probably couldn't beat Aldo either, right? This should be a good fight too


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, I'll still take that bet. If McGregor can't beat Mendes, he probably couldn't beat Aldo either, right? This should be a good fight too


Cool. Yeah that a a good rule of thumb but not necessarily the case.. Joe Rogan said it best styles make fights... Cool bet on


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

loquacious said:


> Mendes is about to get hurt!


Mendez is about gnp connar out for calling him Chad mini Mendez


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

tightpockt said:


> I don't know why they just dont postpone the fight. It'd be a better move than having to wait another 6 months to put everything together and who knows what happens in that time period. Meanwhile, they could just let Aldo heal up and fight next month


I'm glad aldo didn't fight injured. He has too much on the line. The belt. I think seven title defense... Best p4p fighter.. ten year winning streak. They couldn't scrap the fight.. and the third aldo Mendez fight should sell lots of ppvs and be fun to watch. There last fight was sick. A back and forth battle. Mendez held his own. I remember that huge upper cut he hit aldo with. Made aldo fly backwards and sit on his Ass. But aldo got right back up. Sick fight.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 2, 2015)

Imo this is the fight that should of happened in the first place before mcgregor got that title shot.Gonna be a awesome card!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2015)

Faber can beat McGregor. Mendez will destroy him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Faber can beat McGregor. Mendez will destroy him.


LMFAO! FABER!? You're fuckin' kidding, right?!

You silly fucks are in for a rude awakening come July 11!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LMFAO! FABER!? You're fuckin' kidding, right?!
> 
> You silly fucks are in for a rude awakening come July 11!


Who has he beat? This is the upcoming brother top of the food chain. He hasn't proven himself. Skipped everybody. Wtf


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Who has he beat? This is the upcoming brother top of the food chain. He hasn't proven himself. Skipped everybody. Wtf


Yeah, and when he beats Mendes it'll be "well, he didn't have a full training camp..."

You people are half the reason I'm rooting for McGregor


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, and when he beats Mendes it'll be "well, he didn't have a full training camp..."
> 
> You people are half the reason I'm rooting for McGregor


You people? That's racist.


If he beats Mendez I will be shocked. I won't make any excuses. I just don't believe he's on the same level as these guys..I think Faber will beat him that's how little faith I have in mcgregors mediocre looking skills. He skipped everyone because he wouldn't have made it to the top without facing some monsters... i understand the ufc desperately needs someone , anyone to fight aldo so they found this dumbass and fed him to a shark. He's lucky jose got hurt.. well u guess not ,now he's fighting another shark. After he gets torn to pieces Ima come talk to you.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You people? That's racist.
> 
> 
> If he beats Mendez I will be shocked. I won't make any excuses. I just don't believe he's on the same level as these guys..I think Faber will beat him that's how little faith I have in mcgregors mediocre looking skills. He skipped everyone because he wouldn't have made it to the top without facing some monsters... i understand the ufc desperately needs someone , anyone to fight aldo so they found this dumbass and fed him to a shark. He's lucky jose got hurt.. well u guess not ,now he's fighting another shark. After he gets torn to pieces Ima come talk to you.


He demolished Brimage in the first round, stood toe to toe with Holloway with a torn ACL, still won, and ran through his next three opponents in under 8 minutes and his previous 8 fights before entering the UFC were all finishes. He has 12 finishes in his last 13 fights... 

Have you ever seen his KO over Buchinger?






The dudes striking is on point as much as anyone in the division, including Aldo and he has a fuckin' 8" reach advantage over Mendes!

Mendes is getting TKO'd, guaranteed


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He demolished Brimage in the first round, stood toe to toe with Holloway with a torn ACL, still won, and ran through his next three opponents in under 8 minutes and his previous 8 fights before entering the UFC were all finishes. He has 12 finishes in his last 13 fights...
> 
> Have you ever seen his KO over Buchinger?
> 
> ...


We'll see...Mendez won't stand there and let him pick him apart.. Mendez is an aggressive wrestler. ...hopefully McGregor is that good aldo needs someone that can compete on his level.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 2, 2015)

Ive been watching mcgergor for over 5+ years and have said many years ago he is going to be the next big UFC star because of his marketability due to his mouth. The only reason he is in th position he is in is becase he make the UFC lots of $$$ due to trash talk. IMO Macgregor=OVERRATED.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 2, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Ive been watching mcgergor for over 5+ years and have said many years ago he is going to be the next big UFC star because of his marketability due to his mouth. The only reason he is in th position he is in is becase he make the UFC lots of $$$ due to trash talk. IMO Macgregor=OVERRATED.


A fighter that has finished 12 of 13 opponents and hasn't lost in 5 years is overrated?

Chael Sonnen was overrated


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> A fighter that has finished 12 of 13 opponents and hasn't lost in 5 years is overrated?
> 
> Chael Sonnen was overrated


Macgregor=Sonnen 2.0 both are just loud mouths. If Macgregor had beaten a legit top 5 fighter at FW or even a top 10 fighter than he would look more legit. I think i Know more about macgregor than some casual ufc bandwagon fan if he beats money mendes he is deserving of a title shot.
here is a list of fighters ranked in the top 15 who would easily beat Macgregor at FW

Edgar
Mendes
Lamas
Swanson
Oliveria
Bermudez
Guida
Stephens


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 2, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Macgregor=Sonnen 2.0 both are just loud mouths. If Macgregor had beaten a legit top 5 fighter at FW or even a top 10 fighter than he would look more legit. I think i Know more about macgregor than some casual ufc bandwagon fan if he beats money mendes he is deserving of a title shot.
> here is a list of fighters ranked in the top 15 who would easily beat Macgregor at FW
> 
> Edgar
> ...


Poirier, Holloway?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Poirier, Holloway?


both are just gatekeepers.

Hollowway is tough and can take a beaing but he is in no way skilled enough to be a legit contender.

Porier is good but he too is in no way a legit contender either sure he isnt even in FW division anymore because he couldnt make weight at 145.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 2, 2015)

Plain and simple Macgregor should of had to fight either one of Edgar/mendes/lamas/swanson and he would of been the true legit number 1 contender so now that he is fighting mendes I think that fight is a true #1 contender fight and will prove if macgregor is the real deal or not.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2015)

True number one contender fights are more rare in the UFC then Aldo facing opponents on the first go around.

Porier, Siver, Halloway were all supposed to beat Connor. I wasn't buying the hype until he started making guys look like complete shit. Anderson Silva did that too made guys look so bad that people discredited his opponents at the beginning of his career until he wrecked their favorite fighter then he was legit. 

Mendes is a better fight then Aldo we'll see if Connor can top the take down if he can and beats Chad the Aldo fight is even better.... that's if Aldo comes back to fight. The UFC is making moves to get rid of him.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> True number one contender fights are more rare in the UFC then Aldo facing opponents on the first go around.
> 
> Porier, Siver, Halloway were all supposed to beat Connor. I wasn't buying the hype until he started making guys look like complete shit. Anderson Silva did that too made guys look so bad that people discredited his opponents at the beginning of his career until he wrecked their favorite fighter then he was legit.
> 
> Mendes is a better fight then Aldo we'll see if Connor can top the take down if he can and beats Chad the Aldo fight is even better.... that's if Aldo comes back to fight. The UFC is making moves to get rid of him.


Well I can tell you are just a casual UFC bandwagon fan so your opinion means jack.

Mendes has lost to aldo TWICE so IDK how you think mendes is a better fighter than aldo maybe but down the pipe for starters.

If you were a educated mma/ufc fan you would know macgregor WAS suppose to beat all of his so far matched up opponents before aldo/mendes. The who reason he got them matchups was to be easy fights for connor to hype him up.

Why do you think they didnt match connor up with any wrestler base fighters? its because he cant beat them.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2015)

Didn't say he was a better fighter at all said it was a better fight due to all the questions about Conor's take down defense and ground game, questions that Chad will answer and provide an entertaining fight rather then watching an injured champ?

But since you are a novice at reading comprehension I can tell your opinion means jack.... lol. fucking clown.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Didn't say he was a better fighter at all said it was a better fight due to all the questions about Conor's take down defense and ground game, questions that Chad will answer and provide an entertaining fight rather then watching an injured champ?
> 
> But since you are a novice at reading comprehension I can tell your opinion means jack.... lol. fucking clown.


LOL if anyones opinion means nothing its yours i guess the pipe has got to your head I guess its time to go crawl back into your slum cracky.

you think macgregor was matched up against fighters he was suppose to lose to says all anyone needs to know about your mma knowledge go watch another ufc countdown out of it hahaha


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2015)

You're super hostile dude. 

Illiteracy is nothing to be mad about, even at your advanced age of what? 17? you can set the time aside to learn to read. Just remember it's never too late. Might need a squeegee to wipe all the rage froth from your eyes so you can see.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Faber can beat McGregor. Mendez will destroy him.


So can Frankie Edgar tj dillashaw... Ricardo lamas.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Macgregor=Sonnen 2.0 both are just loud mouths. If Macgregor had beaten a legit top 5 fighter at FW or even a top 10 fighter than he would look more legit. I think i Know more about macgregor than some casual ufc bandwagon fan if he beats money mendes he is deserving of a title shot.
> here is a list of fighters ranked in the top 15 who would easily beat Macgregor at FW
> 
> Edgar
> ...


I'll give u all those but cub Swanson. I think McGregor beats him


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LMFAO! FABER!? You're fuckin' kidding, right?!
> 
> You silly fucks are in for a rude awakening come July 11!


Bro.. all those dudes at alpha male can beat McGregor


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You people? That's racist.
> 
> 
> If he beats Mendez I will be shocked. I won't make any excuses. I just don't believe he's on the same level as these guys..I think Faber will beat him that's how little faith I have in mcgregors mediocre looking skills. He skipped everyone because he wouldn't have made it to the top without facing some monsters... i understand the ufc desperately needs someone , anyone to fight aldo so they found this dumbass and fed him to a shark. He's lucky jose got hurt.. well u guess not ,now he's fighting another shark. After he gets torn to pieces Ima come talk to you.


Lol Mendez won't lose. He has a granite chin both his hands are heavy for his weight class and come from a div one wrestling background.. he will put McGregor on his back. He has been training taking people down since grade school homies. Mendez will dictate were the fight goes at all times.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> both are just gatekeepers.
> 
> Hollowway is tough and can take a beaing but he is in no way skilled enough to be a legit contender.
> 
> Porier is good but he too is in no way a legit contender either sure he isnt even in FW division anymore because he couldnt make weight at 145.


Dustin would crush McGregor at 155.. imo. He looks like a different fighter up a weight class. The cut must have been ruff


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> True number one contender fights are more rare in the UFC then Aldo facing opponents on the first go around.
> 
> Porier, Siver, Halloway were all supposed to beat Connor. I wasn't buying the hype until he started making guys look like complete shit. Anderson Silva did that too made guys look so bad that people discredited his opponents at the beginning of his career until he wrecked their favorite fighter then he was legit.
> 
> Mendes is a better fight then Aldo we'll see if Connor can top the take down if he can and beats Chad the Aldo fight is even better.... that's if Aldo comes back to fight. The UFC is making moves to get rid of him.[/QUOTE if Jose aldo spoke English he would be bigger then Jon Jones....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He demolished Brimage in the first round, stood toe to toe with Holloway with a torn ACL, still won, and ran through his next three opponents in under 8 minutes and his previous 8 fights before entering the UFC were all finishes. He has 12 finishes in his last 13 fights...
> 
> Have you ever seen his KO over Buchinger?
> 
> ...


Aldo muay Thai is better by far then McGregor s. McGregor is a tkd bb but he is no way as sick as a striker as let's say Anthony Showtime Pettis or even that new Mexican fighter something Hernandez... Or spider Silva or even Benson Henderson .. and all those guys aside from being Tkd bbs are also much well rounded. Ive seen sicker stand-up. In all forms muay Thai. Western boxing. Tae Kwan do. Even karate if u want to include old school 15-0 machida


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Southpaw v. Orthodox, too, Chad mini Mendes' head gonna be wide open to McGregors high kicks


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Watch this fight






One of the main reasons Aldo is so goddamn good is because of his defense, the dude never gets hit, he covers up like a professional when the attack is coming, and he can time it perfectly! 

What I think makes that fight interesting is McGregors ability to administer the unorthodox strike he can't prepare for. He's coming from all angles, Jose won't know how to handle it because he's never had to train for it, and 6 weeks training camp can't prepare you for it. 

When you watch film on McGregor, he comes from all angles, 100%, and he's intelligent, he knows when to attack and when to cover up, like Aldo.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Lol that take down defense for connar is going way down. Heres what's really gonna happen connor will get destroyed on the cage and off his back. I don't see what you see..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Watch this fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what they teach you in muay Thai bro ... Connor doesn't cover up as well


----------



## theexpress (Jul 3, 2015)

Also I Stand corrected.. Mendez has been wrestling since he was 5 before gradeschool


----------



## theexpress (Jul 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Watch this fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also since u think u know so much about mma. Let me informed you... All the UK/Irish fighters are all stand up nothing on the ground. Paul Daley micheal bisping Dan hardy ect.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 3, 2015)

theexpress said:


> So can Frankie Edgar tj dillashaw... Ricardo lamas.


Even a retired BJ Penn can beat McGregor after one day notice!


----------



## FrostyPelican (Jul 3, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Even a retired BJ Penn can beat McGregor after one day notice!


LOL if it is a hot dog eating contest.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2015)

This was an awesome fight


----------



## theexpress (Jul 7, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This was an awesome fight


Barrao got caught with a punch early he never recovered from . Barrao got the rematch


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 8, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Barrao got caught with a punch early he never recovered from . Barrao got the rematch


I think TJ will get the win in the rematch. Barrao is extremlly over rated and got exposed by TJ in their last fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Barrao got caught with a punch early he never recovered from . Barrao got the rematch


TJ dominated every single minute of that fight


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 8, 2015)

McGregor better not loose cause hes done! Credebility, the real belt, bigger paydays, and a chance to fight Aldo in what was once considered one of the biggest fight Ever!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> TJ dominated every single minute of that fight


Tj got lucky. Barrao had a hard time making weight


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Tj got lucky. Barrao had a hard time making weight


Making weight is part of the game, son. TJ prepared just fine


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Making weight is part of the game, son. TJ prepared just fine


Barrao had a short turn around from his previous fight and took this one on short notice. Dad!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barrao fought Faber on Feb. 1, then he fought Dillashaw on May 24 = 113 days

Typical training camp is 90 days


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Barrao fought Faber on Feb. 1, then he fought Dillashaw on May 24 = 113 days
> 
> Typical training camp is 90 days


Yes 90 if he knew that he was gonna fight. In this case he had a short notice filling in for Cris weidman when he got hurt. So if you follow mma you would know this! Dad! Also if you did any competitive sport or boxing wich i did you would know how hard is to do two camps back to back. Dad..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Yes 90 if he knew that he was gonna fight. In this case he had a short notice filling in for Cris weidman when he got hurt. So if you follow mma you would know this! Dad! Also if you did any competitive sport or boxing wich i did you would know how hard is to do two camps back to back. Dad..


People love making excuses.. 

You know what I'm going to say if McGregor loses on Saturday?

"Damn, he lost.. I guess Chad was better.."


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> People love making excuses..
> 
> You know what I'm going to say if McGregor loses on Saturday?
> 
> "Damn, he lost.. I guess Chad was better.."


Well yes everybody has an excuse but i think Baraos was legit. Then again so would McGregor.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> People love making excuses..
> 
> You know what I'm going to say if McGregor loses on Saturday?
> 
> "Damn, he lost.. I guess Chad was better.."


Tag me when you say that..so is can say I fucken told you..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> TJ dominated every single minute of that fight


Great performance for him.. he will never duplicate it


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I think TJ will get the win in the rematch. Barrao is extremlly over rated and got exposed by TJ in their last fight.


Avitar bet


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Barrao had a short turn around from his previous fight and took this one on short notice. Dad!


He was forced to fight without a proper camp.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> People love making excuses..
> 
> You know what I'm going to say if McGregor loses on Saturday?
> 
> "Damn, he lost.. I guess Chad was better.."


Lol I have plans for u for the next month


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Barrao fought Faber on Feb. 1, then he fought Dillashaw on May 24 = 113 days
> 
> Typical training camp is 90 days


Ok and typically u get a few weeks to months off after every fight.. especially if your a top p4p fighter on a 35 win streak 9 years unbeaten. Watch how long it takes Cain to fight again. Your logic is flawed. Barrao beats tj 9 outta ten times. Nova uniao has the answer for anybody from alpha male. Also tj won't have Duane bang Ludwig in his corner anymore. That's huge. That's Luke Weidman fighting without Ray longo.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Tag me when you say that..so is can say I fucken told you..


Rory and Mendez all day...... Too bad for Mendez aldo exists.. cuz he would be unbeaten p4p in world


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 9, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Rory and Mendez all day...... Too bad for Mendez aldo exists.. cuz he would be unbeaten p4p in world


Roy will probably lose, again.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Roy will probably lose, again.


Naw.. he only lost once to Condit and Robbie. At this point in his career he can beat them both. And he would beat Hendrix easy.. laser jab.. long reach... Hard accurate fast kicks.. nasty tdd


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 9, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Naw.. he only lost once to Condit and Robbie. At this point in his career he can beat them both. And he would beat Hendrix easy.. laser jab.. long reach... Hard accurate fast kicks.. nasty tdd


Hes just the most boring fighter ever!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 9, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Naw.. he only lost once to Condit and Robbie. At this point in his career he can beat them both. And he would beat Hendrix easy.. laser jab.. long reach... Hard accurate fast kicks.. nasty tdd


If lawler is on his a game he's going to grind Rory out , again.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Hes just the most boring fighter ever!!


Lol he learned from the best Gsp. In all seriousness that 25 year old kid Rory is gonna be a p4p best. Dc is the most boring. Followed by Cain then everyone else Ay aka. Even rockhold and kabib


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> If lawler is on his a game he's going to grind Rory out , again.


Rory tdd says Ur wrong nigga.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

Anybody want to finish waiting day for me? Fucking a


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> If lawler is on his a game he's going to grind Rory out , again.


Lawler has been in too many wars.. lost to some dudes he shouldn't have. Jason Miller Evan tanned ect Wtf. Rory only lost to the best at there prime. Mark my words Rory future p4p


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

Rory by u.d . Or submission rear naked choke


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 9, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Rory by u.d . Or submission rear naked choke


Rory?? If he wins is by decision. Hes just gonna jab and jab and jab and theres his boring ass win. I hope they dont give this kid another shot at a title cus he sucks! Boring muthafkr


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 9, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Lawler has been in too many wars.. lost to some dudes he shouldn't have. Jason Miller Evan tanned ect Wtf. Rory only lost to the best at there prime. Mark my words Rory future p4p


have I ever lied to you? Rorys great but lawyers tougher. If lawler comes ready like he did against hendrix it's going to be a long night.. Rorys technically better and more well rounded but lawlers the champion. It was a grueling road he took to get there. I believe he's prepared to die for that belt..but who knows?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Rory?? If he wins is by decision. Hes just gonna jab and jab and jab and theres his boring ass win. I hope they dont give this kid another shot at a title cus he sucks! Boring muthafkr


If Rory boring Wtf is danial cormier and almost every other wrestler


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> have I ever lied to you? Rorys great but lawyers tougher. If lawler comes ready like he did against hendrix it's going to be a long night.. Rorys technically better and more well rounded but lawlers the champion. It was a grueling road he took to get there. I believe he's prepared to die for that belt..but who knows?


Lawler is a few more wars from his chin fading. He has been a warrior for too long. Too many bombs he ate. Still I'm a huge fan of Lawler since way back when my nigga had hair. Still Rory da truth


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2015)

McGregor
MacDonald
Stephens
Nelson
Almeida


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 9, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> McGregor
> MacDonald
> Stephens
> Nelson
> Almeida


Mendez
Lawlor
Stphens


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

For the record Rory and Mendez.. not making any other predictions as the rest of the fights don't matter to me


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> McGregor
> MacDonald
> Stephens
> Nelson
> Almeida


What made u go with Rory.. he is the underdog.. just wondering


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2015)

theexpress said:


> What made u go with Rory.. he is the underdog.. just wondering


He's young, hungry, focused and talented and Robbie can hardly speak normal sentence


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He's young, hungry, focused and talented and Robbie can hardly speak normal sentence


Lol good enough.. Robbie is the American wanderlai silva


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> McGregor
> MacDonald
> Stephens
> Nelson
> Almeida


I will say this.. you shouldn't have picked against brad one punch pickett


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> McGregor
> MacDonald
> Stephens
> Nelson
> Almeida


Mendes
MacDonald
Bermudez
Thatch
Pickett


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm actually really excited to see the Stephens v. Bermudez matchup, that should be fireworks!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Mendes
> MacDonald
> Bermudez
> Thatch
> Pickett


Prelims should be good too. I agree with your pics I'm just worried for thatch if gunnar gets him to ground he is legit bjj bb .. both guys are karate bb but I'd give thatch the considerate stand up advantage due to also kick boxing edge and power


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm actually really excited to see the Stephens v. Bermudez matchup, that should be fireworks!


I just want you to know I have Ur Avitar. For next 30 days ready


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I just want you to know I have Ur Avitar. For next 30 days ready


lol that's cute

Did you see the weigh ins yesterday? 

Little mini Mendes is gonna have a bad night


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol that's cute
> 
> Did you see the weigh ins yesterday?
> 
> Little mini Mendes is gonna have a bad night


Lol.... K bro.. whatever you say... He is gonna ball mcmuffin up front full mount


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

Does anyone have a link to a free steam they can PM me to watch the fight tonight?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Does anyone have a link to a free steam they can PM me to watch the fight tonight?


No u cheap Ass pay for it or go to bdubs or bar lollol.. I'm be watching it with da homies... I'm geeked up for it bro...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Does anyone have a link to a free steam they can PM me to watch the fight tonight?


If you want don't look up results and after the card go to www.fightnext.com you can find them there. But u gotta befast cuz Dana and his team of lawyers quick to take em down


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Does anyone have a link to a free steam they can PM me to watch the fight tonight?


I'm gonna look for something myself tonight, I'll PM you if I find anything


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

Damn dude, if Howard loses to Pendred tonight, chances are he's out of the UFC, that'll be 4 in a row


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

"Dana White must be praying for Conor McGregor to win tonight!"

haha!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm gonna look for something myself tonight, I'll PM you if I find anything


I just found a good one if you are still looking for one


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I just found a good one if you are still looking for one


Yes absolutely! I couldn't find anything. PM me! Thanks bud!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

Holy shit! Beautiful knee by Stephens!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holy shit! Beautiful knee by Stephens!


Ya that fight was awesome. whats your stream like?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Ya that fight was awesome. whats your stream like?


It was really choppy at first, almost unwatchable but the audio was decent

It's been great the past 20 minutes or so, no chops or anything. How about yours?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It was really choppy at first, almost unwatchable but the audio was decent
> 
> It's been great the past 20 minutes or so, no chops or anything. How about yours?


its alright i guess but its free so cant complain...

Now time for rory mac to bring the belt back to canada WAR RORY


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

Moment of truth


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

best fight ive seen so far this year. Huge lawler fan but i wanted to see a canadian win the belt again


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Mendes
> MacDonald
> Bermudez
> Thatch
> Pickett


wrong wrong wrong


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

Damn, beautiful performances by both Lawler and MacDonald! Holy shit that was a great fight!


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

wernt it just, hope mcgregor back up his talk, i think he will


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Damn, beautiful performances by both Lawler and MacDonald! Holy shit that was a great fight!


Best fight I seen this year. Had it two rds to two before the tko


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

i wouldnt mind but being english i hate the irish with a fucking passion, dirty thieving pikey cunts they are but love the swagger of mcgregor


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

sadsack said:


> wrong wrong wrong


Haha



Padawanbater2 said:


> McGregor
> MacDonald
> *Stephens
> Nelson
> Almeida*


I'm 3 for 4 so far, pretty good. LETS GO MCGREGOR!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

sadsack said:


> wrong wrong wrong


 lol
were are your picks to smart guy...get off my d


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

sadsack said:


> i wouldnt mind but being english i hate the irish with a fucking passion, dirty thieving pikey cunts they are but love the swagger of mcgregor


lol go drink some tea ya english swine


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

just remember the english swines discovered your country when the world was still flat and you could sail of the end of it


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

and irish folk music sucks dick as we can all hear


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

hope the fights better than the music


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

Chad looks determined as fuck on the walkout..


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

do you think bruce buffer is his real name


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

5:22 am in uk this better be good


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

Who the fucks winning?


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

id look fantastic in mcgregors shorts


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

id say mendes on take downs


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

been along time since ive seen that much claret on a canvas


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

that the whole of ireland on the piss today


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh... just...

Damn son!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

Even though msgregor picked up the win not impressed with his performance at all. Lots of holes in his game


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

That main event was a bum fight compaired to the co main. both mendes and msgregor were gassed after the first round thats not champion level event


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 11, 2015)

Come on the irish


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

Early stoppage knew that was gonna happen when I saw herb Dean over big John reffing


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

could have got a third round out of that


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> That main event was a bum fight compaired to the co main. both mendes and msgregor were gassed after the first round thats not champion level event


Mendez gassed hard mcgroger had Shit off his back


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

After seeing that fight I know that their is no way mcgregor can beat aldo that was a bum fight


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

sadsack said:


> could have got a third round out of that


Herb Dean on da take


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I just want you to know I have Ur Avitar. For next 30 days ready


I'll be back later with your avatar buddy!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

Fight of the night co main event or brad Pickett fightv


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow.. congratulations conner McGregor


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Fight of the night co main event or brad Pickett fightv


Told you Lawler was money... money wasn't. I can't wait till aldo sends McGregor to the hospital.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

I was go


mr sunshine said:


> Told you Lawler was money... money wasn't. I can't wait till aldo sends McGregor to the hospital.


Lawler is a goon but I saw his chin fade tonight


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 11, 2015)

Damn!! Mcgregor fooking asshole did it


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

you


irish4:20 said:


> Come on the irish


you lot cant even put your shoes on the right feet


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I was go
> 
> Lawler is a goon but I saw his chin fade tonight


Fucken Mendes. ..shit the stick.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ppl still dnt belive mcgregor is all that cop the fck on the man is gonna piss on aldo ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ppl still dnt belive mcgregor is all that cop the fck on the man is gonna piss on aldo ...


You're crazy..imo


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ppl still dnt belive mcgregor is all that cop the fck on the man is gonna piss on aldo ...


to stop that fight with 3-4 seconds of the round to go, fuck off they want the aldo mcgregor fight , simples


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ppl still dnt belive mcgregor is all that cop the fck on the man is gonna piss on aldo ...


I'm sold on his stand up.. especially his tkd style kicks.. I'm not sold on his tdd or submission defense. I'm not sold he beats aldo..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

His body kicks was the reason mendezgassed I can't lie. Herb Dean a bitch still it was two rds to none Mendez


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

I still think one day Rory will be champ.. but I think Robbie broke his nose tonight.. that's why he folded up


----------



## sadsack (Jul 11, 2015)

agre


theexpress said:


> His body kicks was the reason mendezgassed I can't lie. Herb Dean a bitch still it was two rds to none Mendez


agreed on the 2-0 on take downs alone


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You're crazy..imo


Will see


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 11, 2015)

sadsack said:


> to stop that fight with 3-4 seconds of the round to go, fuck off they want the aldo mcgregor fight , simples


Haters be haters


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I'm sold on his stand up.. especially his tkd style kicks.. I'm not sold on his tdd or submission defense. I'm not sold he beats aldo..


Nobody beats aldo.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

McGregor didn't have much on his back, he was eating Chad's elbows without an answer. Some of Chad's punches landed flush too, it says a lot about McGregors chin but his striking defense in this fight was his worst performance in the UFC so far imo, I did not expect him to get hit that much. Aldo will still be his biggest challenge yet, I'm pumped for that fight! The hype is going to be fucking insane! I hope they fight on the NYE card


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> McGregor didn't have much on his back, he was eating Chad's elbows without an answer. Some of Chad's punches landed flush too, it says a lot about McGregors chin but his striking defense in this fight was his worst performance in the UFC so far imo, I did not expect him to get hit that much. Aldo will still be his biggest challenge yet, I'm pumped for that fight! The hype is going to be fucking insane! I hope they fight on the NYE card


Who wins?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I still think one day Rory will be champ.. but I think Robbie broke his nose tonight.. that's why he folded up


Get off Rorys dick already.. fool lost twice.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Who wins?


Based on Conor's performance tonight, Aldo, so I hope he tightens up his game before that fight happens


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Based on Conor's performance tonight, Aldo, so I hope he tightens up his game before that fight happens


Aldo can take McGregor down and submit him at will..He probably can out strike him to


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> McGregor didn't have much on his back, he was eating Chad's elbows without an answer. Some of Chad's punches landed flush too, it says a lot about McGregors chin but his striking defense in this fight was his worst performance in the UFC so far imo, I did not expect him to get hit that much. Aldo will still be his biggest challenge yet, I'm pumped for that fight! The hype is going to be fucking insane! I hope they fight on the NYE card


Still won ...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Nobody beats aldo.


Eventually the weight cut will.. but no one else


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Aldo can take McGregor down and submit him at will..He probably can out strike him to


What fight shows Aldo's ground game the best? He has such good striking and takedown defense I never really get to see his ground game


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What fight shows Aldo's ground game the best? He has such good striking and takedown defense I never really get to see his ground game


Aldo is better in all aspects of the game.. McGregor sucks imo..I was just giving you conner fans false hope. . Aldo can't be beat not right now he's only 28.. I seen an older fight where he submitted some brazilian but there's not much out there he knocks fools out... McGregor gets hit to much..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2015)

McGregor is a crafty striker though. To bad he hits like a girl.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 12, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I still think one day Rory will be champ.. but I think Robbie broke his nose tonight.. that's why he folded up


No shit!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What fight shows Aldo's ground game the best? He has such good striking and takedown defense I never really get to see his ground game


Your right.. but he has a black belt bjj under Andre pedenares they don't just give those out u know


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> McGregor is a crafty striker though. To bad he hits like a girl.


He hits hard as he'll bro.. so does aldo and Mendez. Mendez hit him good a few times. And connar ate nasty elbows from the bottom. Connar hits hard and has a chin. So does Jose gonna be an insane fight.. and they both will get paid more of they had fought tonight.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

Luciano azevado


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Luciano azevado


I just Googled him.
aldo was young as fuck..































:


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I just Googled him.
> aldo was young as fuck.. I remember before he even came to the Ufc I'm like that guy is gonna be the mini spider Silva
> 
> 
> ...


Yup he started fighting pro at 17


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 12, 2015)

Conor vs aldo

Conor 1st round...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Conor vs aldo
> 
> Conor 1st round...


Go drink some hand sanitizer...


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 12, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Go drink some hand sanitizer...


Blow 1 man use all taut conor wudn win tnite he did and use still talk pony...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Blow 1 man use all taut conor wudn win tnite he did and use still talk pony...


Ur right.. drink sum bleach instead


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Blow 1 man use all taut conor wudn win tnite he did and use still talk pony...


Wtf did u say?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 12, 2015)

This threads hilarious, it takes like every stereotype of MMA fans and proves it true. 

It's funny how mad folks are and how they try and discredit Connors achievements just as they did Anderson Silva.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I just Googled him.
> aldo was young as fuck..
> 
> 
> ...


I know you like chief Keefe bro.. u be sad to know they killed another one of them glogang niggas.. rip capo.. and them niggas that killed capo also ran over a toddler in a stroller while running from police. They just caught two bodies...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

They just killed Keef cousin in April too.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Wtf did u say?


Well never understand him.. "we don't talk how he talks we don't tink how he tinks"


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 12, 2015)

Didn't watch the fights last night but looked like a sick card. Read this thread tho so I get all the updates. Would be nice if Aldo and mcgregor were on the nye card.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Didn't watch the fights last night but looked like a sick card. Read this thread tho so I get all the updates. Would be nice if Aldo and mcgregor were on the nye card.


the fight has got to happen before October 1 when the IV ban comes into effect and fighters can no longer rehydrate with IV's. I don't think Aldo will be able to stay at that weight. Hard to say, going to be some major weight class shifts I think.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> the fight has got to happen before October 1 when the IV ban comes into effect and fighters can no longer rehydrate with IV's. I don't think Aldo will be able to stay at that weight. Hard to say, going to be some major weight class shifts I think.


You think McGregor will?.. at 155 McGregor would be getting demolished by dudes like Anthony Pettis.. dos anjos and and if he drops back down Benson Henderson... Also would love to see Donald ceronne vs connar. All these guys I mentioned are more compleate fighters then connar. All guys have nasty stand up sick tdd and sick submission game. Connor all stand up but mostly all mouth.. I like connar though... He brings a wwf quality to mma


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 12, 2015)

"Broken nose and broken foot but I'll be back"

Jesus.

Edit: for comparison:


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Broken nose and broken foot but I'll be back"
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> Edit: for comparison:





Padawanbater2 said:


> "Broken nose and broken foot but I'll be back"
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> Edit: for comparison:


He got a little bit of a pumpkin head still.. all three judges had him winning that fight 3/1 on rds before the tko


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

Anybody else see Robbie chin began to fade other night? Told you too many wars.. Rory hurt him bad with elbows and he isn't known for his power moresp then quickness and accuracy.. and Robbie always been known for his chin. A lot of great dudes lost there chin after too many wars.. shotgun rua .. Dan Henderson.. wanderlai Silva... Chris leban... Alistair overeem.. Andre Arlovski.... Fedor emilanko.... Ect. It just happends


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

Also it's looking like Frankie Edgar is next for connar  not aldo... Hmmmm Fuck it I'll take it I got Edgar... Always top cardeo. Sick Ass wrestling... Quick hands that come at you in 3/4 punch combinations that he ends/mixes leg kicks with.. not nearly as heavy handed as Mendez... But he will also be able to put connar on his back just like any high level grappler


----------



## tightpockt (Jul 12, 2015)

Is a titty twister legal in the UFC?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

http://www.inquisitr.com/2245077/graphic-video-capo-rapper-killed-video-of-chief-keefs-glo-gang-member-in-pool-of-blood-after-shooting-hits-youtube-video/


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

the last moments of capos life... "stay up folk" naw that boi gone.... 6


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Broken nose and broken foot but I'll be back"
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> Edit: for comparison:


thamm!! Robbie fuqd him up bad i did see the fights last night, from the way he looked i thought it be worst. He looked.like his face caved in.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 12, 2015)

theexpress said:


> the last moments of capos life... "stay up folk" naw that boi gone.... 6


When u go to the chi just stay in ur crib cus u gonna get popped. Thats a fact!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> When u go to the chi just stay in ur crib cus u gonna get popped. Thats a fact!


I remember nights I had to sleep on the floor as a kid cuz fear of stray bullits.. anyway it's been a bad year for chief Keefe and them gangsta disciples set he rides with.. them black disciples killing da Fuck outta them boys.. though it's back and forth...


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 12, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I remember nights I had to sleep on the floor as a kid cuz fear of stray bullits.. anyway it's been a bad year for chief Keefe and them gangsta disciples set he rides with.. them black disciples killing da Fuck outta them boys.. though it's back and forth...


Gds bds vls and like another 100 gangs going at each other. Its a war zone me brotha! I bet no one cares.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Gds bds vls and like another 100 gangs going at each other. Its a war zone me brotha! I bet no one cares.


Of course not... It's been apart of this cities bloodline since the beginning.... No one cares till it happens to them  That link was for mrsunshine .. I know how much he loves his chief kief


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

Rory may never bounce back from that ass whipping. Completely destroyed.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

Stephen tompson is a vicious striker. Those kicks are lighting.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 13, 2015)

Those kicks were a thing of beauty......much respect to that man taking out Ellenberger like that.Definitely put that division on notice.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Rory may never bounce back from that ass whipping. Completely destroyed.


I promise u Rory has more wars like that left then Robbie... Lawler needed that stoppage bad he was down 3 to 1 on rounds to Rory..


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 13, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I promise u Rory has more wars like that left then Robbie... Lawler needed that stoppage bad he was down 3 to 1 on rounds to Rory..


I dont know.. i dint see that clip but it was fuqd up how he fell backwards and almost hit his head on the stool. 
Im not sure if any moneys worth another beating like that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I promise u Rory has more wars like that left then Robbie... Lawler needed that stoppage bad he was down 3 to 1 on rounds to Rory..


Smh.. Rory needed the stoppage. He was a few punches away from being in a coma.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> I dont know.. i dint see that clip but it was fuqd up how he fell backwards and almost hit his head on the stool.
> Im not sure if any moneys worth another beating like that.


I've seen way worse beattings then that much more gruesome.. cris lights out lyttle and Josh koshchek immediately come to mind


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Smh.. Rory needed the stoppage. He was a few punches away a coma.


All three judges had Rory winning that fight a three rds to one Lawler was about to lose his belt had that fight gone the distance


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

theexpress said:


> All three judges had Rory winning that fight a three rds to one Lawler was about to lose his belt had that fight gone the distance


This is not up for debate it is a fact...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> I dont know.. i dint see that clip but it was fuqd up how he fell backwards and almost hit his head on the stool.
> Im not sure if any moneys worth another beating like that.


Also hard to say anyone can bounce back from that type of destruction Rorys always gonna have quit in him when he's pushed to the limit. Imo ... Wouldn't surprise me if the Canadians never the same again.. that's a normal fight for lawler Rory can't handle that type of battle. .he's not tough enough


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

theexpress said:


> All three judges had Rory winning that fight a three rds to one Lawler was about to lose his belt had that fight gone the distance


 but it didn't. What ended up happening was lawler gave him the worst ass beating of his life.. Rory will be champion when all the tough guys retire .


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Also hard to say anyone can bounce back from that type of destruction Rorys always gonna have quit in him when he's pushed to the limit. Imo ... Wouldn't surprise me if the Canadians never the same again.. that's a normal fight for lawler Rory can't handle that type of battle. .he's not tough enough


Like I said.. Lawler needed that stoppage bad.. that's not up for debate as much as Rory pumkim head


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Like I said.. Lawler needed that stoppage bad.. that's not up for debate as much as Rory pumkim head


What's not up for debate is that lawler is the champion and Rory had not one but two chances to win that belt.. came up short both times. Rory isn't tough enough not a man's man in my opinion.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> but it didn't. What ended up happening was lawler gave him the worst ass beating of his life.. Rory will be champion when all the tough guys retire .


Condit and Lawler got too many miles on them. And I'd pick Lawler over Matt Brown but it wouldn't surprise me if Brown ko/tko Lawler with an elbow.. Lawler chin is fading.. both Lawler and Rory can beat Hendrix


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> What's not up for debate is that lawler is the champion and Rory had not one but two chances to win that belt.. came up short both times. Rory isn't tough enough not a man's man in my opinion.


Lol when was Rory last chance to win that belt? Last time they fought was a non title match


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Lol when was Rory last chance to win that belt? Last time they fought was a non title match


My bad. Regardless lawler beat that ass twice.. rory met his cryptonite. Did he not? Fuck Canada this merica bro you better recognize.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

I think lawler lost against hendrix to tell you the truth..shouldn't have the belt imo..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> My bad. Regardless lawler beat that ass twice.. rory met his cryptonite. Did he not? Fuck Canada this merica bro you better recognize.


I guess that was up for debate then huh  what's up with Ur boy chief keef? He said he is doing a free concert to raise money for that 16 month toddler who was killed when those scumbags killed capo and were trying to escape.. lol he is doing the concert from la via halogram hahaha hahaha. Scary Ass mother Fucker. . Why he won't come back home bro... Y'all spoiled him on that California sunshine


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I think lawler lost against hendrix to tell you the truth..shouldn't have the belt imo..


I beg to differ.. Lawler won both those. He was robbed the first fight...


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Also hard to say anyone can bounce back from that type of destruction Rorys always gonna have quit in him when he's pushed to the limit. Imo ... Wouldn't surprise me if the Canadians never the same again.. that's a normal fight for lawler Rory can't handle that type of battle. .he's not tough enough


Thats the kind of beat down Hendricks put on GSP.. after that fight GSP retired! It must be something else to take them beat downs fight after fight like GSP did. 
I can say that Rory will never be the same again.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Thats the kind of beat down Hendricks put on GSP.. after that fight GSP retired! It must be something else to take them beat downs fight after fight like GSP did.
> I can say that Rory will never be the same again.


I think the judges robbed Robbie that first Hendrix fight cuz Hendrix was robbed that last Gsp fight


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

.


theexpress said:


> I guess that was up for debate then huh  what's up with Ur boy chief keef? He said he is doing a free concert to raise money for that 16 month toddler who was killed when those scumbags killed capo and were trying to escape.. lol he is doing the concert from la via halogram hahaha hahaha. Scary Ass mother Fucker. . Why he won't come back home bro... Y'all spoiled him on that California sunshine


Rory Mcdonald! That's some shit I don't like.
A bitch nigga! That's some shit I don't like.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> .
> 
> Rory Mcdonald! That's some shit I don't like.
> A bitch nigga! That's some shit I don't like.


Lmaooooi "gas what I smoke"


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I beg to differ.. Lawler won both those. He was robbed the first fight...


I watched the fight and scored each round I had hendrix winning 3 to 2 in the second fight... Robbie won the 5th round and maybe the first I can't remember now but I know robbie came out strong as soon as the opening bell rang...hendrix got into his rhythm and started opening up with beautiful combinations..always ending with leg kicks... hendrix is a better fighter imo.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I watched the fight and scored each round I had hendrix winning 3 to 2 in the second fight... Robbie won the 5th round and maybe the first I can't remember now but I know robbie came out strong as soon as the opening bell rang...hendrix got into his rhythm and started opening up with beautiful combinations..always ending with leg kicks... hendrix is a better fighter imo.


Hendrix lost both of those fights imo. Also Hendrix is the more well rounded fighter. But Robbie is the better fighter. And he still champ.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Hendrix lost both of those fights imo. Also Hendrix is the more well rounded fighter. But Robbie is the better fighter. And he still champ.


True, true.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 15, 2015)

I got Mir and Thomson getting the wins tonight.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 15, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I got Mir and Thomson getting the wins tonight.


Thompson just got owned by El cucui! Another old timer bites the dust!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I got Mir and Thomson getting the wins tonight.


 mir dropped him hard in the first... nice.. underdog for the win..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2015)

Great fights tonight.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Great fights tonight.


 i missed the undercards and turned it on just in time to see the mir fight.. glad i caught it.. 36 years old, looked pretty good..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i missed the undercards and turned it on just in time to see the mir fight.. glad i caught it.. 36 years old, looked pretty good..


That kickboxing chick was awesome I forgot her name.." The preachers daughter" .


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i missed the undercards and turned it on just in time to see the mir fight.. glad i caught it.. 36 years old, looked pretty good..


He still had good movement .. that's the second guy he dusted off with that left he got Bigfoot Silva like that to. I want to see alistar overeem vs Mir.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> He still had good movement .. that's the second guy he dusted off with that left he got Bigfoot Silva like that to. I want to see alistar overeem vs Mir.


Mir and overeem fought last year with overeem getting the win it was the fight before Mir started his 2 fight win streak. I would rather see Mir vs Rothwell


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 16, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Mir and overeem fought last year with overeem getting the win it was the fight before Mir started his 2 fight win streak. I would rather see Mir vs Rothwell


Mir vz the GOAT himself Fedor!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Mir and overeem fought last year with overeem getting the win it was the fight before Mir started his 2 fight win streak. I would rather see Mir vs Rothwell


I want to see it again... Winner of that gets a top 3/5 guy winner of that title shot


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Mir vz the GOAT himself Fedor!!


Cain vs fedor since they both seen better days... College wrestling vs combat sambo


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2015)

If they made a super heavy weight division soon too that be fucking awesome... They can do guys like... Bigfoot Silva Bob Sapp Mark hunt alexandru lungu let overeem get on thehorse meat diet again? I think Mir walks around above 266 also... Gorilla Lewis ... Shawn Jordan Lorenzo hood ect


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> If they made a super heavy weight division soon too that be fucking awesome... They can do guys like... Bigfoot Silva Bob Sapp Mark hunt alexandru lungu let overeem get on thehorse meat diet again? I think Mir walks around above 266 also... Gorilla Lewis ... Shawn Jordan Lorenzo hood ect


I think it was a gorilla meat diet..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> I think it was a gorilla meat diet..


I think it was just a combination of steroids... Lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> If they made a super heavy weight division soon too that be fucking awesome... They can do guys like... Bigfoot Silva Bob Sapp Mark hunt alexandru lungu let overeem get on thehorse meat diet again? I think Mir walks around above 266 also... Gorilla Lewis ... Shawn Jordan Lorenzo hood ect


 yeah, i'm pretty sure he weighed in 260 something, i forget exactly what, but was a good 20 pounds heavier..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, i'm pretty sure he weighed in 260 something, i forget exactly what, but was a good 20 pounds heavier..


I'm sure some testosterone.... And trenbalone he could get up to 275


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2015)

Lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 16, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Lol


100% legal..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2015)

So you guys think Ronda's gonna add another arm to her collection in August?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So you guys think Ronda's gonna add another arm to her collection in August?


 i'm pretty sure she's unstoppable atm, idk about breaking her arm though.. i wouldn't get into the octagon with her..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm pretty sure she's unstoppable atm, idk about breaking her arm though.. i wouldn't get into the octagon with her..


I agree, she's probably the most dominant fighter in the UFC at the moment, I'd like to see another TKO win


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2015)

LOL

Some funny ass moments!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bisping wants 'cheating scumbag mother [email protected]$%ers' Hendo or Belfort, then title shot

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/453234/Bisping-wants-cheating-scumbag-mother-fers-Hendo-or-Belfort-then-title-shot/


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 20, 2015)

That was a good fight but there no way bisping can beat weidman I was kinda suprised he got the decisin, a rematch with Hendo would be cool that was one of the most brutal kos ever


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 20, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> That was a good fight but there no way bisping can beat weidman I was kinda suprised he got the decisin, a rematch with Hendo would be cool that was one of the most brutal kos ever


I would rather see bisping vs nick diaz or anderson silva. Let bisping fight 1 of those 2 in a main event on a UK card


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 21, 2015)

More bullshit from the Reebok deal..


----------



## haulinbass (Jul 22, 2015)

Word is jose aldo threatend to sue sonnen and the ufc for defamation. check out the amount of dislikes on youtube on the latest episode of embedded, the people are pissed about the way the ufc does buisness and it seems stitch was the straw that broke the camels back.
Seems reebok placed all the blame on the ufc as well.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 23, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 23, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LOL


Could only make it 30 seconds. Bill Burr Wouldn't be shit if he never tore into that philly crowd, he's an annoying ginger loud mouth himself so it makes sense that he finds another annoying ginger loud mouth dis-likable. He's pissed Connor is selling more seats and doing a better job being an annoying ginger loud mouth then Bill has in his 20+ years of trying so fucking hard.

Maybe he's doing a bit? I don't know, seems super hypocritical from someone who literally made their career off talking shit to fat drunk people and telling them how trash they are. 

Bill Burr got a look in the mirror and didn't like what he sees. Connor most likely sold more tickets to that fight with Mendes then Bill Burr has combined over his entire career.

Man it's like a B-grade actor criticizing George Clooney.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 23, 2015)

So Gus gets a shot at DC, I think he can win this one as long as he keeps his distance his takedown defense should be good enough for dc


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Jul 24, 2015)

Barrao take a belt back..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


5:45 ouch...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Wanderlei Silva on UFC corruption*

"Things just took another interesting turn in the ongoing dispute between Wanderlei Silva and the UFC. The former Pride Champion and UFC headliner has been persona-non-grata since fleeing drug testing officials in the lead up to his bout with Chael Sonnen following the two men's stint on the Ultimate Fighter. Because of his failure to submit to random drug testing, Silva was handed a lifetime ban from competition by the Nevada State Athletic Commission. That sentence has since been overturned in the courts, but in the year since his ban Silva has entrenched himself against the UFC with a war of words that has been continually escalating.

An outspoken critic of the UFC's clauses controlling image rights, their recent out-of-competition drug testing plans, and the UFC's new Reebok uniforms, Silva may have just crossed a new line. In a set of posts on Facebook, Silva accused the UFC of hosting fixed fights, implying heavily that the UFC themselves are in on the fix, and that he has proof. Here's what Silva had to say in an initial post (translation via MMAJunkie):

"They fired him. That's right. They fired ‘Stitch' for standing against this theft being perpetrated on the athletes. So I wonder, ‘why don't they fire me?' I already said I do not want to, nor will I work any more for to this promotion. And they won't dismiss me. That's what happens to those who speak the truth in this company; they're driven out. They have no respect for anyone. I've made it very clear to you all that I will never again fight for this promotion, the U.F. Circus. Fixed fights - and I can prove it! I haven't yet dropped the bomb. I haven't said everything I know!"

And in a followup, making his implications more direct that it's the UFC themselves behind the fight fixing:

"Either you do what they tell you, or you're fired. I won't give up until they free the athletes. This promoter is killing our sport. There are fighters going back to work to support their families because they can't live from the sport alone. They're very poorly paid. We are getting organized and soon I'll have news for my brothers in the ring. This will not stand! Some have tried to buy me, but I am not, nor have I ever been for sale. And I will fight to the end, to unmask these promoters, who are deceiving the public, cheating, and taking the dignity and the honor from our sport! This is turning a pro-wrestling show with fixed fights. We have to stop these guys because that's the end of the line for us!"

Those are some serious accusations for him to level and it will be interesting to see if the UFC takes direct legal action, or what evidence Silva can in fact produce. It's one thing for him to criticize the UFC's business moves and for him to claim that his career has been torpedoed unjustly, but he's now effectively accusing the UFC of breaking the law to a pretty serious extent. If there is any merit behind his statements the fallout could be huge. If there isn't, the fallout for Silva himself could be every bit as damaging."

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/7/23...tling-mma-news


Damn, those sound like some pretty serious accusations coming from a pretty top tier guy.. What do you guys think?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

It would explain the McGregor/Mendes fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 24, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Barrao take a belt back..


Bro, what are you gonna have to say when my boy TJ outstrikes, outmoves, and out athletecizes Barrao in their second fight?

Are you part Brazilian? That's the only thing that can explain your unyielding support for Brazilian fighters!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> It would explain the McGregor/Mendes fight.


What do you mean? You don't think Mendes threw that fight, do you?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What do you mean? You don't think Mendes threw that fight, do you?


 No , I was just joking.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bro, what are you gonna have to say when my boy TJ outstrikes, outmoves, and out athletecizes Barrao in their second fight?
> 
> Are you part Brazilian? That's the only thing that can explain your unyielding support for Brazilian fighters!


Tj won't win that fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Tj won't win that fight.


Avatar bet: 30 days

You game?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 25, 2015)

Im gonna boycott any ppv and canceled my fight pass it not even about the fighters getting payed anymore its about the fans there the ones getting the shaft with water down fights and having the fighters fight for us. There not even fighting for money anymore there doing it for the love of the fans and the sport. 
Its just sick how some corporate asholes can shit on this great sport of ours and then laugh in our faces! On twitter and social media. Fucking dicks.
Im only gonna watch the free stuff.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 25, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Im gonna boycott any ppv and canceled my fight pass it not even about the fighters getting payed anymore its about the fans there the ones getting the shaft with water down fights and having the fighters fight for us. There not even fighting for money anymore there doing it for the love of the fans and the sport.
> Its just sick how some corporate asholes can shit on this great sport of ours and then laugh in our faces! On twitter and social media. Fucking dicks.
> Im only gonna watch the free stuff.


IDK what's up with corporate.. I know Reebok isn't to blame, as much as the narrative that's been suggesting it is.. things like fighter compensation and union deals should be at the forefront of the movement. All fighters should be getting paid much more than they currently are, especially considering the profits the UFC has enjoyed the past few years.. 

Whether these comments by Wanderlei are legit or not, the sentiment _is_ legit: fighters put their lives on the line, quite literally, and the bottom tier, mid tier guys aren't legitimately compensated for it. They create the hype and ensure fans buy the tickets, yet they don't enjoy any of the profits from the promotion.. It's nothing short of complete bullshit. 

The only thing that will change this is a valid fighters union. Someone like Randy Couture or GSP would be a prime candidate for the leader. Demand fair fighter pay, stricter drug screening, unpartial judges and implement professional improvements for gloves, universal cage size, weight cutting, etc..


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 25, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Im gonna boycott any ppv and canceled my fight pass it not even about the fighters getting payed anymore its about the fans there the ones getting the shaft with water down fights and having the fighters fight for us. There not even fighting for money anymore there doing it for the love of the fans and the sport.
> Its just sick how some corporate asholes can shit on this great sport of ours and then laugh in our faces! On twitter and social media. Fucking dicks.
> Im only gonna watch the free stuff.


I havent supported the UFC with any PPV buys since Rhonda Rousey started Main eventing pay per views. UFC=SCAM


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> IDK what's up with corporate.. I know Reebok isn't to blame, as much as the narrative that's been suggesting it is.. things like fighter compensation and union deals should be at the forefront of the movement. All fighters should be getting paid much more than they currently are, especially considering the profits the UFC has enjoyed the past few years..
> 
> Whether these comments by Wanderlei are legit or not, the sentiment _is_ legit: fighters put their lives on the line, quite literally, and the bottom tier, mid tier guys aren't legitimately compensated for it. They create the hype and ensure fans buy the tickets, yet they don't enjoy any of the profits from the promotion.. It's nothing short of complete bullshit.
> 
> The only thing that will change this is a valid fighters union. Someone like Randy Couture or GSP would be a prime candidate for the leader. Demand fair fighter pay, stricter drug screening, unpartial judges and implement professional improvements for gloves, universal cage size, weight cutting, etc..


Reebok is 50% to blame, they aren't dumb. They looked at the deal and did the math and found out the AVG. Revenue per fighter.

You think a major corporation such as Reebok didn't do the math to realize they are fucking fighters out of a tonne of money? Reebok got a killer deal, one they couldn't say no too, someone needs to tell them when it sounds too good to be true it is.

Signing 500+ professional athletes for 70 million dollars (the fighters barely get half) is a steal in any sport. Reebok seen this and jumped on it. Reebok and the UFC both took advantage of fighters and both have greatly changed fighter pay for the worse.

Reebok released their little PR statement to try and shift the blame to the UFC and apparently some people bought it.

As for this Wanderlei shit are you seriously considering anything a career long cheat and fight fixer has to say about his former employer seriously? This is like that dude that tells you how much of a hoe your girl is till you break up with her and he gets back with her. Why doesn't Wandy talk about Pride or Dream? You know the ones with CONFIRMED FIXES HE WAS A PART OF.

Fuck Wanderlei Silva guy is a piece of shit human being who never should have been signed by the UFC.

Brazillians gotta love the fact their image has gone to shit, Wanderlei Silva, RDA's Eyebrows, Anderson Silva, etc.etc.etc. Seems 1-2 times a month a Brazillian is caught cheating. From having the best fighters on the planet to being an entire country of whiny cheaters in under a year. Pretty fuckin impressive if you ask me.






How long before Eyebrows gets busted for HGH? He's not legit, there's no way. Mediocre fighter's forehead starts to look like frankenstein and becomes an unstoppable wrecking machine Just coincidence.

Also: Wanderlei was never a top tier guy in the UFC he was in pride where there are quite a few questions around the legitimacy of some of his wins.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2015)

Interesting. Maybe it's in Brazillians Genetics for their skull to transform shape when they start winning MMA fights?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2015)

Two things... One.. I was supposed to go to this card with my homies but chose to get laid from some new pussy (hopefully or they won't be a second date) and two. I only support sick ads mma fighters... I hate wrestlers.. there so ducking trash to watch.. the shot then do to people is like what I would do to someone in a fight. Like back them to a wall and dirty box them. Or slam them down and mount them and throw punches.. I can do that shot myself.. I want to see spinning back fist ko flying knee ko. Spinning wheeling kick ko. Huge one shot knock out power . You catch my drift. Tj got lucky last fight. And he will get smashed tonight...


Padawanbater2 said:


> Bro, what are you gonna have to say when my boy TJ outstrikes, outmoves, and out athletecizes Barrao in their second fight?
> 
> Are you part Brazilian? That's the only thing that can explain your unyielding support for Brazilian fighters!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2015)

You do know McGregor has poor take down defense... Poor submission defense.. and poor striking defense right.. He has nothing off of his back.. none of this is up for debate


Padawanbater2 said:


> What do you mean? You don't think Mendes threw that fight, do you?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2015)

Interesting. Maybe it's in Brazillians Genetics for their skull to transform shape when they start winning MMA fights?[/QUOTE]
Lol I noticed the same thing in Cain Velasquez.. so your observations are flawed.. He took too many shots from jds


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Reebok is 50% to blame, they aren't dumb. They looked at the deal and did the math and found out the AVG. Revenue per fighter.
> 
> You think a major corporation such as Reebok didn't do the math to realize they are fucking fighters out of a tonne of money? Reebok got a killer deal, one they couldn't say no too, someone needs to tell them when it sounds too good to be true it is.
> 
> ...


 you know how many wars wanderlai was in before he was even signed to ufc. At one time years ago he was considered the best p4p fighters .. that's definitely a guy that took too many punches in his life.. dude was exciting to watch with his berzerker style


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2015)

Nova uniao mother fuckers .. three of my favorite fighters train there barrao jds and aldo... also worth mentioning is Eduardo dantes


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2015)

I also support my fellow countryman illir the albanian sledge hammer latifi.. who is quite possibly the strongest man in mma at any weight class.. as soon as he works on his striking he will be top tier... Go to YouTube and search. Illir latifi deadlift... There's guys at hw who can't do that


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Interesting. Maybe it's in Brazillians Genetics for their skull to transform shape when they start winning MMA fights?
> Lol I noticed the same thing in Cain Velasquez.. so your observations are flawed.. He took too many shots from jds


I wouldn't be surprised at all if Cain's on shit too. I mean fuck Gilbert Melendez just got caught if he was on shit anyone could be.

I personally don't think Cain's brow bone has grown, especially to the degree of RDA. Cain's still suspect they all are.

People's foreheads usually don't grow abs though for real. RDA is on something. It's a matter of time until he's caught. Call me a hater or what ever.

You need to talk to a doctor. Show a doctor a before and after of this guy and they will tell you they don't even need to test him he's taken something. To be specific a test is necessary, but to say he's done steroids it's not. You realize one of the major side effects of steroid *abuse*, not just use, but abuse, is your forehead and jaw changing shape right? That shit just doesn't happen naturally. RDA has gone above and beyond normal steroid regiments, and it's not a coincidence that his new skull shape coincides with his resurgence in the sport.

Look at Big Foot Silva. The guy has juiced his entire career and has a genetic condition and is WAY bigger then RDA and if you put their heads next to each other picking the one with gigantism is very hard if you don't already know going in.

We'll see in his next fight with the better testing, I bet the belt rotates until this steroid shit is sorted out. A lot of guys are going to go down in the next year or so, and that's it for their career no more comebacks with these 2-3year bans enjoy Walgreen's. Anderson ensured that for everyone.

Honestly I don't think you can say anyone in the sport right now isn't on steroids except for maybe Nick and Nate Diaz. They don't care enough to cheat lol.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2015)

Silva is prescribe some kind of steroids to combat his gigantisisim


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Silva is prescribe some kind of steroids to combat his gigantisisim


He shouldn't be fighting period, no excuse. He's been caught on more then he's been prescribed and has exemptions for on multiple occasions.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2015)

Also it's obvious to me el Nino was on the juice.. a lot of them guys are some just got there cycling system down well


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

Yea for sure .


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 25, 2015)

My UFC picks for tonight:
Dillashaw
Tate
Barboza
Gomi
Villante
Miller
Saunders
Wineland


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 25, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Nova uniao mother fuckers .. three of my favorite fighters train there barrao jds and aldo... also worth mentioning is Eduardo dantes


LOL barrao just got spanked again. I looked like RB looked like a bum but TJ is the real deal


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 25, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL barrao just got spanked again. I looked like RB looked like a bum but TJ is the real deal


The end of that fight was fuckin' ridiculous! 

Barrao go beat up worse than before!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2015)

Think it's safe to say TJ has the best combination of movement and power in the UFC right now. No can move like him and still land the bombs he was throwing. 

The guys like a cat.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Think it's safe to say TJ has the best combination of movement and power in the UFC right now. No can move like him and still land the bombs he was throwing.
> 
> The guys like a cat.


I was thinking the exact same thing, this fight pretty much secured it. His movement and striking are the best in the division if not the UFC. I would love to see Dominick Cruz come back healthy and face TJ


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 25, 2015)

To tell you the truth, I'm not looking forward to Ronda/Tate 3.. Tate's performance tonight didn't look spectacular, I think Ronda will just outpace and out grapple her again like last time..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2015)

Tj is Foreal....


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 26, 2015)

Looking forward to rousey vs correa this coming Saturday. I don't think anyone can go toe to toe with rousey but this chicks defense looks to be pretty strong. Also she lands a lot of sig strikes.

Rhonda's going to send her a message.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Looking forward to rousey vs correa this coming Saturday. I don't think anyone can go toe to toe with rousey but this chicks defense looks to be pretty strong. Also she lands a lot of sig strikes.
> 
> Rhonda's going to send her a message.


bah, you're buying wolf tickets bro.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> bah, you're buying wolf tickets bro.


What the hell does that mean, bro brah?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2015)

The fights bullshit. Bethe doesn't stand a chance. 

I wish the media would just call her Beth already instead of Bitch. Cause it really throws me off.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 26, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Tj is Foreal....


Cruze will beat him silly


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 26, 2015)

Rouse Tate 3!! Common man thats garbage! Who wants to see another broken arm on Tate? Its clear she doesn't belong there with Rousey. Actually i havent interest in any of her fights since Carmouche because she so dominant and no one can beat Rousey exept that guy Cyborg.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2015)

Not for nothing... Cyborg Santos has a nice ass


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2015)

And so does Beth corria ..... Butter heads doe


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 26, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Not for nothing... Cyborg Santos has a nice ass









Allll urs bro


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 26, 2015)

http://forums.joerogan.net/showthread.php?p=18894590#post18894590

Step your game up


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm already o. Sherdog and underground


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 26, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Not for nothing... Cyborg Santos has a nice ass


Just no bruh........hell nah!! LOL


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 27, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Not for nothing... Cyborg Santos has a nice ass


Tham brah ur projecting!! Brha!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2015)

I'd butt Fuck her... With a bag over her head but I'd butt Fuck her.. y'all ain't no men.. I'd butt Fuck both her and Beth..


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 27, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I'd butt Fuck her... With a bag over her head but I'd butt Fuck her..* y'all ain't no men*.. I'd butt Fuck both her and Beth..



If being man is fooking a man thens I aint no man!! ha ha ha.........beth at least looks kinda girly ish but santos thats a beast of a woMAN.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Video – John Kavanagh on The Late Review with Tom McGurk*

http://severemma.com/2015/07/video-john-kavanagh-on-the-late-review-with-tom-mcgurk/


This is fuckin' ridiculous. I can't even believe this retarded viewpoint still actually exists..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2015)

I got carlos beating lawler.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I got carlos beating lawler.


When's that fight?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> When's that fight?


Dec 5th


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 30, 2015)

Carlos has lost his edge.

I hope he loses, and will continue to root against him for what he did in the Diaz fight. There's never been a more clear cut example of someone afraid in the octagon I never thought I'd see it from him in a million years.

Guy should have his nickname stripped. Natural Born Runner.

Fuck Greg Jackson and every point fighter that trains under him. If Carlos was afraid of Nick Diaz's hands what do you think he's going to think after getting hit by Lawler.

Lawler is going to do the same thing he's been doing forever, hit a dude 30% for the first round and get them comfortable then he's going to start throwing bombs. He does it to everyone, they all think they can trade with him he goads them into it then boom he starts actually throwing and it's game over man.

Lawler second round TKO. I've been telling folks to not sleep on Robbie for sooo long I'm sounding like a broken record.

I'd rather see Rory Vs. Carlos because I honestly think Rory can win, not that he deserves another shot. In fact I would be happy if neither of these guys were even in the UFC anymore.

I've said it before Nick Diaz is coming back for Robbie Lawler rematch inside a year. It's the biggest possible fight the UFC could put on next to GSP x Lawler.





You don't fuck with Lawler. I was sitting there saying "you don't go in that hard against Robbie" and then BOOM.

Edit: then there's the sprawls Robbie was hitting vs. Rory. I don't think anyone is taking Robbie down. That was some shit dude threw his hips like nobodies business.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2015)

Before condits last injury I'd agree... Gsp even said that's the last guy he would want to fight. Carlos Condit is the definition of well rounded.. that was a brutal injury he had against Tyrone Woodley. I believe it was against. I don't know if he can beat Robbie that mother fucker lawler no matter how retarded he maybe from too many punches is like Michael Myers. He don't say a word you can't barely hurt and he keeps coming forward ready to kill you.. his chin is fading though. But he still got a lot of heart and fight in him


mr sunshine said:


> I got carlos beating lawler.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh I forgot about that fight.. Man Melvin manhoef is a beast he was the first guy to ko Mark hunt. Damn he was beating lawler ass. that's the first fight in a long time I seen with lawler back stepping.. sick ads fight. Even though Robbie won he got his ads beat there


Mr.Head said:


> Carlos has lost his edge.
> 
> I hope he loses, and will continue to root against him for what he did in the Diaz fight. There's never been a more clear cut example of someone afraid in the octagon I never thought I'd see it from him in a million years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 30, 2015)

Manhoef is one of the scariest men on the planet. One kick on an avg. man and I'm pretty sure he'd kill them lol.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Manhoef is one of the scariest men on the planet. One kick on an avg. man and I'm pretty sure he'd kill them lol.


Manhoef is done hes been kod his last two fights and the were bad ko's.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 30, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Manhoef is done hes been kod his last two fights and the were bad ko's.


oh I agree completely. Still would be the last man I'd want to spill my drink on.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 30, 2015)

Why does everyonethink that Duwane Ludwig is the best coach in MMA? Dude sucked as a fighter.. now Domminic Cruz is saying that he could be Ludwigs coach.
Lol thats so true


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 30, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Why does everyonethink that Duwane Ludwig is the best coach in MMA? Dude sucked as a fighter.. now Domminic Cruz is saying that he could be Ludwigs coach.
> Lol thats so true


Greg Jackson was a shit fighter. There is a great long storied history of shit fighter great trainer. Dominick Cruz needs to shut the fuck up before the words falling out of his mouth fall on his knee and put his crippled ass in wheel chair.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 30, 2015)

People seem to forget how dominant Cruz was cause he hasent fought in a while, he destroyed mizugaki and I'm sure if he gets a shot at tj will take the belt


----------



## Thor_ (Jul 30, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> People seem to forget how dominant Cruz was cause he hasent fought in a while, he destroyed mizugaki and I'm sure if he gets a shot at tj will take the belt


3 fights in 4 years will have that effect. Mizugaki isn't a fighter you should be too proud about. He hasn't been dominant in ufc, guy has only had 3 fights. He is a good fighter no question only finished 1/3 fights. That's not what I'd call a dominant fighter. 

I also don't think he could take the belt away from TJ. He shouldn't even be considered after all he has only had 3 fights in 4 years. I also believe that he is out injured also.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 30, 2015)

Yea acl injury again...but I think anyone with a professional mma record of 20-1 can be considered pretty dominant? I take it you didn't watch much WEC?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 30, 2015)

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Travis-Fulton-80

His record is way better then Cruz's is that impressive? It's not about how many you've won it's about who you have fought and Cruz has a bunch of nobodies on that list. 10 of his 20 don't even have wiki pages. 4-5 of which are still fighting top competition. Talk about a padded record.

that and he schools on people that should have never been in the ring with him


----------



## Thor_ (Jul 30, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea acl injury again...but I think anyone with a professional mma record of 20-1 can be considered pretty dominant? I take it you didn't watch much WEC?


records can be made to make someone look better than they are. Or they are in a mma company that has fighters that are low quality. And no I didn't watch wec, just ufc and pride.

Only when a fight defeats the best in his chosen weight class can he be called dominant, I've seen him fight and he is a good fighter, no doubt. But up against some who is 8-2 and who has been fighting regular and who is confident and hungry. I don't see it, from what I have read about him, the guy is so up himself. I'm not even a TJ fan, I wanted barao to win.

Boxers go 20-0 while not being very good, so it shouldn't be hard for mma fighters


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 30, 2015)

IMO Cruz is faster and more powerful, and tj looks like he try to mimic cruzs fighting style, I guess we'll see how it goes if they fight


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2015)

Cruz is irrelevant.... Don't see him getting past the knee Injuries


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 30, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Cruz is irrelevant.... Don't see him getting past the knee Injuries


Dudes coming back later this year, they'll probably fight early next year if TJ still has the belt (I think he probably will)


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 30, 2015)

Cruz is a beast......he posses beautiful footwork.....now I don't know how he will do against top level competition after these injuries but if and when he fights TJ it will be an interesting fight to say the least....and for those who say he has a fluffed up record when he beat joseph benavidez ian mccall bryan bowles scott jerguson uriah faber demetrious johnson.......come on guys be serious you don't get top level competition from the start of your career.....lets be real.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 30, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> Cruz is a beast......he posses beautiful footwork.....now I don't know how he will do against top level competition after these injuries but if and when he fights TJ it will be an interesting fight to say the least....and for those who say he has a fluffed up record when he beat joseph benavidez ian mccall bryan bowles scott jerguson uriah faber demetrious johnson.......come on guys be serious you don't get top level competition from the start of your career.....lets be real.


Lol, that's how I felt about him before he destroyed Mizugaki.. Since then I've had first class seats on the Cruz train. After TJ's first performance against Barao I became a big fan of his too! Both guys have incredible footwork, stance changes and feints, accurate striking, especially TJ, holy fuck that last fight ending barrage against Barao was unreal, takedowns, grappling, control and decent ground game. I can't wait to see that fight happen!! That'll be one of those fights where I don't want either guy to lose!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 30, 2015)

Cruz would beat the fuq outta TJ and Ludwig. Im sure of that


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2015)

Can't wait for jds return end of the year... They better give cigano the next title shot... Jds is a fucking beast. He almost knocked out stipe with a bum knee and when he was kinda rusty. Stipe better not get the title shot over jds.. I'd love to see stipe vs Cain .. I think miocic will maul Cain.. and I don'tthink Cain can beat jjds again.. win lose or draw Cain don't have a lot of fights with jds left. Dude is a monster....


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 31, 2015)

Talk is JDS is fighting Overeem. We'll see if Junior can last a whole fight without quitting.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Thor_ (Jul 31, 2015)

Jds will smash overeem. I find overeem chin to be his biggest issue.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 31, 2015)

Why do they keep calling Veth Correa Beitch Cojea?
In Spanish that means Bitch Fucks!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 31, 2015)

Because in portuguese there are some letters in the alphabet that are pronounced different than in english and spanish.And fyi your spanish is off a tad that's not how you say bitch fucks, perra is bitch and cogida is fucks


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 1, 2015)

Roussey gonna ruin dat Brazilian ass


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Roussey gonna ruin dat Brazilian ass


Luv ta ruin rousseys ass... altho she prob ruin mine 1st


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Roussey gonna ruin dat Brazilian ass


Dude, seriously, she's going to run the fuck through this chick. I was watching the most recent embedded where they showed both of them sparring and rolling with coaches and you can tell Ronda is in an entirely different fuckin' universe with her level of skill. Her striking has significantly improved, she's athletic as fuck, quick, strong and fights intelligently. It's going to be a motherfucking bloodbath!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 1, 2015)

Go look at MMA junkie weigh in photo's of Claudia Gadelha. Chicks got raging clit dick.


Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude, seriously, she's going to run the fuck through this chick. I was watching the most recent embedded where they showed both of them sparring and rolling with coaches and you can tell Ronda is in an entirely different fuckin' universe with her level of skill. Her striking has significantly improved, she's athletic as fuck, quick, strong and fights intelligently. It's going to be a motherfucking bloodbath!


I agree. Bethes going to try and throw her hands Ronda is going to step in and hip toss GG.

Ronda can't be touched


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude, seriously, she's going to run the fuck through this chick. I was watching the most recent embedded where they showed both of them sparring and rolling with coaches and you can tell Ronda is in an entirely different fuckin' universe with her level of skill. Her striking has significantly improved, she's athletic as fuck, quick, strong and fights intelligently. It's going to be a motherfucking bloodbath!


Yep, I agree. This other chicks defense is supposed to be pretty good, but Ronda is going to abuse her and is lucky she even has a challenger. I don't think there's anyone out there who can go toe to toe with her for more than a few minutes.


----------



## althor (Aug 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yep, I agree. This other chicks defense is supposed to be pretty good, but Ronda is going to abuse her and is lucky she even has a challenger. I don't think there's anyone out there who can go toe to toe with her for more than a few minutes.


 Only Cyborg and Rhonda isnt going anywhere near that.


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 1, 2015)

This card has been a little rubbish so far. Only 1 finish so far. Nearly 6am here


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 1, 2015)

Did that punch even land? That was strange.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol .... 


Mr.Head said:


> Talk is JDS is fighting Overeem. We'll see if Junior can last a whole fight without quitting.


 first round knock out for jds..easy money but too far a step back in competition for cigano... Jds should get nexts title shot on rankings and rresume alone. The reem ain't shit and even a fully roided out 275 lbs Alistair will get crushed by jds. Steroids make your muscles bigger but don't do shit for your chin.. I've seen Alistair get knocked out 13 times already from mma to k1 kick boxing.. not a chance in he'll for the reem and he should rematch Rothwell or Browne again..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2015)

Werdum vs jds .... Cain vs stipe.... Overeem vs drug tests...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2015)

Anybody catch this bullshit?

http://giant.gfycat.com/BlackandwhiteKnobbyChicken.gif

Palhares should be banned from MMA


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 2, 2015)

After staying up until 6:30 am to watch that ppv last night. I can safely say, what a waste of time. That was arguably the worst ufc main card on a ppv I have seen in a long time. All the fights were so meh, the only good fight lasted 34 seconds. 

#189 was epic and this was like the come down. 

Agree with fighting overeem is a step down. Say what you will about him, the guy just plain sucks. jds vs Cain makes more sense, if he doesn't get a rematch. Winner takes on arlovski or Mir for a title shot. You could argue that maybe Mir doesn't deserve a shot even if he beats arlovski. He isn't getting any younger and he deserves one last crack at the belt. 

I could be a little biased though, I am a bit of a Mir fan. You can't not like a guy after he get knocked out and does a great sub move after.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 2, 2015)

Ronda's skill level is on the same tier as some of the lighter men. She may not be able to take a shot from them but I bet she could beat a good percentage of the men in the lower levels of the UFC.

She's a freak. She's completely killed my interest in WMMA..


theexpress said:


> Lol ....
> first round knock out for jds..easy money but too far a step back in competition for cigano... Jds should get nexts title shot on rankings and rresume alone. The reem ain't shit and even a fully roided out 275 lbs Alistair will get crushed by jds. Steroids make your muscles bigger but don't do shit for your chin.. I've seen Alistair get knocked out 13 times already from mma to k1 kick boxing.. not a chance in he'll for the reem and he should rematch Rothwell or Browne again..


Should be a good fight. We'll see if JDS can get hit in the face and take it and we'll get to see if Overeem hits someone in the face and thinks he's won so he just stops. Which has been way more of a problem for Overeem than his chin in the UFC. He's been winning his fights until he fucks up due to overconfidence.

The guy did it in the Brown fight and he did it against Big Foot. He does a bit of damage "I got this in the bag" then boom he's on his ass. He's not bright.

I just went and had a gander at the UFC's heavyweights....

http://www.ufc.ca/fighter/Weight_Class/Heavyweight?offset=0&max=20&sort=lastName&order=asc

for a second there I thought I was reading a list of retired fighters.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


this is making me fucking angry to watch. Steve needs to be fired as a ref that's fucking horrible.

Multitple eye rakes. After the first warning there's some heavy shots to the back of Shields head the ref doesn't say shit about. Then back to eye raking and talking to paulharris like he's a fucking 3rd grader and doesn't understand the rules of the sport he's been competing in for years and years.

... so tired of this guy.

EDIT; OMG I paused the video. He immediately went back to eye raking.!!!


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Ronda's skill level is on the same tier as some of the lighter men. She may not be able to take a shot from them but I bet she could beat a good percentage of the men in the lower levels of the UFC.
> 
> She's a freak. She's completely killed my interest in WMMA..
> 
> ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 2, 2015)

Why did shields hit him after he tapped?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Why did shields hit him after he tapped?


He held the sub way past the tap, both Palhares and Mazzagatti should be banned from mma. That's like the 5th questionable action by Mazzagatti and the 4th warning for Palhares after being previously suspended for it. He's either a dirty fighter who knows the rules and chooses to break them or he's too mentally handicapped to understand how to follow the rules, in any case he's a legitimate danger to other fighters and shouldn't be fighting. Fuck that guy


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He held the sub way past the tap, both Palhares and Mazzagatti should be banned from mma. That's like the 5th questionable action by Mazzagatti and the 4th warning for Palhares after being previously suspended for it. He's either a dirty fighter who knows the rules and chooses to break them or he's too mentally handicapped to understand how to follow the rules, in any case he's a legitimate danger to other fighters and shouldn't be fighting. Fuck that guy


I agree, it's after all the reason why the ufc let him go. A sub is beautiful thing to watch but can be deadly. Someone one doing what he does should be removed from the sport.


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 2, 2015)

Palhares is a fucking scumbag.......one too many times.He needs to banned from all combat sports.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He held the sub way past the tap, both Palhares and Mazzagatti should be banned from mma. That's like the 5th questionable action by Mazzagatti and the 4th warning for Palhares after being previously suspended for it. He's either a dirty fighter who knows the rules and chooses to break them or he's too mentally handicapped to understand how to follow the rules, in any case he's a legitimate danger to other fighters and shouldn't be fighting. Fuck that guy


I don't feel like he held the submission to long..As they were spinning dude tapped on his own leg.. then paused for a second then tapped again as he cranked. The eye gouging was disgusting he should have been disqualified before it got as far as it did.. but the submission was fine imo.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't feel like he held the submission to long..As they were spinning dude tapped on his own leg.. then paused for a second then tapped again as he cranked. The eye gouging was disgusting he should have been disqualified before it got as far as it did.. but the submission was fine imo.


Are you nuts, that was ridiculous. He tapped 9 times on Palhares' ass before he let go of the kimura and 4 times after Mazzagatti made contact, not only that but he kept over cranking it well after the tap. That was total horse shit, I'd be just as pissed as Shields. If this was a one time thing you'd make a better case, but this is the 4th fucking time the dude has done this. He's either doing it on purpose or he's too stupid to know not to. Lifetime ban, fuck that guy


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Are you nuts, that was ridiculous. He tapped 9 times on Palhares' ass before he let go of the kimura and 4 times after Mazzagatti made contact, not only that but he kept over cranking it well after the tap. That was total horse shit, I'd be just as pissed as Shields. If this was a one time thing you'd make a better case, but this is the 4th fucking time the dude has done this. He's either doing it on purpose or he's too stupid to know not to. Lifetime ban, fuck that guy


I agree.. I was just judging that single fight I wasn't aware he's done that 4 times..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2015)

What's everybody's favorite division?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2015)

Lol jds has the best chin and the hardest hands in the ufc in any weight class. The reem would be fucked


Mr.Head said:


> Ronda's skill level is on the same tier as some of the lighter men. She may not be able to take a shot from them but I bet she could beat a good percentage of the men in the lower levels of the UFC.
> 
> She's a freak. She's completely killed my interest in WMMA..
> 
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2015)

Palharres is the man could u imagine being locked up in a cell with him and he wants your commissary box... I'd have to knife dude in his sleep... I hate Jake shields I'm glad he got treated illegal or not.. dude a bitch..


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 4, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Palharres is the man could u imagine being locked up in a cell with him and he wants your commissary box... I'd have to knife dude in his sleep... I hate Jake shields I'm glad he got treated illegal or not.. dude a bitch..


That guys a big cheater but even though he's a dirty fighter he beat the shit out of shields. He was just to big and strong.. by the third round you can see how tired jake was and how much stronger the other guy is..to bad he can't follow the rules. He didn't have to cheat to beat shields.imo.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 4, 2015)

Shields worked him for 2 rounds was setting up the arm triangle late in the second. Shields out BJJ'ed the shit out of Paulhares. Rousimar took shields out of his game with the eye pokes otherwise he would have been submitted in the second round. Watch the fight again. Shields goes to transition and gets eye poked. The arm triangle was there.

There is no way that fight shouldn't have been stopped after the second ref stoppage for eye pokes. Rousimar should have been disqualified right then and there.

I can think of several UFC fights off the top of my head that have been won via eye poke. Seriously it's a huge problem when people start losing they eye poke. Then there's Jon Jones. He uses the eye poke to set up combo's and no one says shit to him. Why? Because Jon usually comes in high and brings the fingers down into the eyes. He starts about the forehead, it doesn't look as fishy until you see the replays or are specifically watching for it. Or have a guy like Rampage who calls the bitch out for the entire fight.

No one deserves that shit no matter how boring they are or how bad their standup is. Rousimar is lucky the Diaz bro's got thrown out of the venue or else there would have been dudes coming over the cage for that ass. Khabib saved Paulharris from getting a Stockton style asswhooping. Mayhem style.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2015)

Palharres has been stripped of belt and suspended... Hope you haters happy


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 4, 2015)

He deserves it


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2015)

Now I wish he would have dislocated shields shoulder...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 4, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Palharres has been stripped of belt and suspended... Hope you haters happy


Good, fuck that guy, he doesn't belong in the sport. 2 different organizations firing his ass for the same thing should secure the deal, dude will never fight professionally again


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2015)

Palharres= no holds barred king


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 4, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Palharres= no holds barred king


I think you might be mentally challenged too


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2015)

We all get a little retarded at Times.. this line is for da homie palharres


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 4, 2015)

theexpress said:


> We all get a little retarded at Times.. this line is for da homie palharres


Save him some, he needs the money since he will be a jobless bum again.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2015)

Shields is a Fuck ass nigga. He says he wants a street fight with palharres he would get mobbed on. He is lucky mazagatti pulled him off before he would dislocated his shoulder.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 4, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Shields is a Fuck ass nigga. He says he wants a street fight with palharres he would get mobbed on. He is lucky mazagatti pulled him off before he would dislocated his shoulder.


That shit is bad for the sport. The UFC has spent a decade trying to get away from that image of reckless violence to make it more mainstream and safer for the fighters, you wanna see that shit, take your ass to a Spanish bullfight

Fuck Palhares, that bullshit ensured he'll never fight professionally again. Back to the favela you go, son


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ha ha ha ^^^^^^ ..........seriously though the dude is extremely talented but he must lack some mental stability to have such talent and want to throw it away in such a manner............I'm glad he got stripped of his belt.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Aug 8, 2015)

My UFC main event pick for tonight:

Glover Texieria by KO over OSP


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 8, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> My UFC main event pick for tonight:
> 
> Glover Texieria by KO over OSP


LOL!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Aug 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LOL!


lol trash card tonight but they are sometimes the best cards.

Who you got tonight?

Also I will go with Johnson over Darisuh


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 8, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> lol trash card tonight but they are sometimes the best cards.
> 
> Who you got tonight?
> 
> Also I will go with Johnson over Darisuh


I didn't see the fights, I wasn't all that interested in this card


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 9, 2015)

Serious question: Have any of you guys trained or wanted to train MMA?


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 11, 2015)

Connor vs Aldo confirmed for 12th December. 

Early predictions- Aldo majority points win.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 11, 2015)

Connor I think is gonna give him a run for his money although I would like to see someone finally shut him up


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 11, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Connor I think is gonna give him a run for his money although I would like to see someone finally shut him up


Only if it's on the feet, I'm not sure what Aldo ground game is like, but if he learns to take Connor down as easy as Mendes did. It's over. Connor has a powerful punch but Aldo can take a punch. Connor also is very cocky, and doing so he doesn't feel the need to block at times. That leaves him open and even Mendes, managed to clip him good a few times. It's worth saying that Connor also looked rather tired after the first, could be a cardio issue at this weight. I think he cuts too much weight. 

Mendes is now saying that Connor only won because of the length of his camp. Maybe but also maybe not. On one hand he dominated him in the sense of takedowns, although his ground control wasn't the best. On the other hand Connor smashed him face and body. Mendes is prone to have cardio issues in later rounds and cannot take a punch like other can. In the Aldo fight Aldo rocked him bad in the second and again later. I think if they rematch, it's the same result. They have to stand at some point and the power could be too much. If I was a judge and it's 2 mins of punch after punch and 3 mins of ground. I'm picking Connor for the win.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 12, 2015)

Bah Mendes is a damn fool. He's been wrestling since he was 5, of course he can take a guy down that hasn't been wrestling more then a few years. Chad got worked that fight and it would go way worse for him the second fight. He can claim he didn't have a long enough camp all he wants, the fact is he did in that fight exactly what he will try and do if they fight again. Connor however was supposed to be fighting a completely different style of fighter and still showed up and won against a wrestler he wasn't prepared at all to face.

If he can beat Chad on no notice at what Chad has been doing for 20 years then I don't think Chad stands a chance if Connor gets a full camp in preparing for a guy that takes him down but then does nothing from top position. The next fight, which will probably happen *when Connor gets the belt, is going to be over in the first. 

Aldo's going to stand and trade with Connor, IMO, leg kicks are going to be the story of the fight. We'll see if Connor can get rid of Jose's legs early or vice versa. Both very kick oriented fighters so it's going to be interesting to see which one does more damage. Connor could very easily end up like Cory Hill and Anderson Silva in this fight, I don't see Aldo's tree-trunk legs breaking 

*i say when because the UFC is trying to get rid of Aldo even if Connor doesn't win the UFC is going to make Aldo fight often until he loses and then run anti-aldo "articles" on every major MMA site and cut him. He's talked a lot of shit about fighter pay and the reebok deal and stitches firing. 

Josh Thomson just got cut, off to Bellator to make real money and become a champ.


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 14, 2015)

Some good news in mma recently

Mendes can't handle the loss the Connor, some nights he lays awake thinking what might of happened.

Rogan claims that's more fighter smoke weed than ones that don't. Ufc new drug testing will stop that.

Matt brown thinks Jon Jones can't be stopped in light heavy or heavy. He can, just ask the police lol

Daniel " cry baby " Cormier would rather fight Jon Jones if he was to become available near his title fight with gustafsson. Well that wouldn't happen for a few reasons.

Jon would maybe want a warm up fight or a proper camp to train prior to the fight.

I'm also not 100% sold he wants to come back, either to the ufc or mma at all. He is doing a lot of work behind the scenes. And by all accounts is a changed person, in terms of helping other guys get better. He is a team player now and not a solo artist.

He could also be feeling some hatred towards the ufc. They stripped him of his title even though he wanted to fight, they then left him out to dry. At a time when you could argue he needed them the most. He needed them to say, just make an official apology and we will back you up and help you in every way we can. Take the fight and then we suspend you for x amount of time. In this time we will support and help you the best we can. Create a paper champion and you come back and whoop some ass. 

As the years go by I see that the ufc not only don't care about anyone but them selves. But are arguably the most unprofessional company going. Dana "I have a girls name" White is by far the problem and is the cancer of the ufc. He is so unprofessional, it's not even funny. Calling people like Aldo all the names under the sun, slagging off ufc fans because they have an opinion. Arguing with fighter because they are unhappy at getting less money then attack the because he doesn't know the facts.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 15, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 18, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol


 It's a certain kind of crazy to go around claiming you're something you're not.


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 21, 2015)

Rousey to face holm. That's such a bad fight, holm has 2 fights under her belt and both have been very meh. Last 2 fights are vs fighters that have a total of 5 ufc fights. Is the female division that bad, lol hmmmm must be. I will check but I bet all 5 wins come vs fighters with bad records.

Such a quick and easy fight. Holm is a kick boxer and that will be easy to combat with a quick charge and a few punches.

I'd much rather watch that polish fighter.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes womens MMA is that bad. Roussey, Tate and Cyborg are the only "good" fighters and are still light years away from men.

Dana likes to run his mouth go watch Ronda roll with Melendez or Mousasi. She's horrible. Mousasi clowns her the whole time, clowns the girl that could beat Cain. 

Shit's a joke Ronda is all hype, she's killing WMMA. I used to get pumped in strikeforce for the women, they would light up a card. Roussey shows up and destroys everyone makes them look like shit and now I'm not interested. It doesn't mater if Amanda Nunes beats Tate in their fight. Both are going to lose to Ronda. The problem.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Roussey, Tate and Cyborg are the only "good" fighters


Joanna Jedrzejczyk


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2015)

Clowned. The whole time. But she can beat "insert-top-male-fighter-here". 

Wolf Tickets. Ronda Rousey is a terrific fighter, she's too good. But she also avoids challenges in her hopes to stay undefeated, she's stated it several times on the record she wants to fight a weaker cyborg at 135 then a normal cyborg at 145. She's scared. Not champion material but she's getting away with it because there's no competition in the UFC. So she sits in her ivory tower spitting down on Cyborg for a failed steroid test in 2011 when she's facing girls that have no right to be across the ring from her.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Joanna Jedrzejczyk


I meant in her division. I agree JJ is great. Scary to watch that little girl throw her hands. Who knows she could be Ronda dominant, but I bet she'll face the toughest competition they can find her and campaign for it.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yes womens MMA is that bad. Roussey, Tate and Cyborg are the only "good" fighters and are still light years away from men.
> 
> Dana likes to run his mouth go watch Ronda roll with Melendez or Mousasi. She's horrible. Mousasi clowns her the whole time, clowns the girl that could beat Cain.
> 
> Shit's a joke Ronda is all hype, she's killing WMMA. I used to get pumped in strikeforce for the women, they would light up a card. Roussey shows up and destroys everyone makes them look like shit and now I'm not interested. It doesn't mater if Amanda Nunes beats Tate in their fight. Both are going to lose to Ronda. The problem.


i know woman who beat up top level men everyday..they are just as good a men...


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 22, 2015)

james murphy said:


> i know woman who beat up top level men everyday..they are just as good a men...


Does it look like the videos I've posted? Ronda is the best female fighter in the world that's not up for debate, however her skill is no where near that of Gilbert Melendez who rolls around on his back with his palms to the sky and she still has fits. The Mousassi video is even better she's getting all angry. 

How come we haven't seen a single performance in professional fighting ever that would verify your statement? 

I really liked WMMA, like I said earlier the women would run those SF cards. Even if the whole card was shit there always was a good WMMA fight a competitive fight. I liked it a lot until Ronda showed up and started Mayweather'ing it. It's killed my interest. I have no interest in seeing Ronda, touted as the best WMMA athelete in the world which she is, fighting Holly Fucking Holm. Who's had some of the most boring performances in the UFC for someone riding such a ridiculous hype train. 

Instead of the Tough fight, as Miesha has constantly got better and better, they feed her Holm. Just like they fed her Bethe. Idiots are going to pay for :30 of Ronda.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 22, 2015)

ronda is human..someone out there can knock her the fk out..holy holm could in a flash..every1 has a punchers chance. how long have u been training for and where


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 22, 2015)

james murphy said:


> ronda is human..someone out there can knock her the fk out..holy holm could in a flash..every1 has a punchers chance. how long have u been training for and where


Don't train, just a huge fan of combat sports.

Holly's record isn't exactly littered with ko's. She certainly has not shown power in the UFC, she's a point fighter, at the point fighters camp. Jackson's got the best gameplans out there except for maybe Serra/Longo, I give them some cred. for figuring Anderson out, who knows. I don't see Holly winning by strikes though. Be interesting to see how many kicks she throws.

I expect the ol'Jab&circle until Ronda decides to grab her and break her arm.

Have you read Holly's interview? She's already lost. Maybe she can get her head in the game before the fight but she's got a hugely defeatist attitude right now. 



> "I think she knows that in beating me that even says more about her stand up," Holm said. "For a long time so many people were always just talking about her armbar. I think that she wanted to prove to them she has more than that, which she has done just that. So this is a big opportunity for her to really show people what she's made of."


I don't think Holly even believes she has a chance talking like that.


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 22, 2015)

I think they are trying to use holm as a trophy. Both Ronda and the ufc. Holm has a good boxing record, they will promote holm as an elite striker because of her boxing and maybe her kickboxing. Although I'm sure her kick boxing record wasn't that great. 

I like holm but she is a lyoto type of fighter. She can't handle being attacked by a lion


----------



## james murphy (Aug 22, 2015)

look at anderson silva the invincible..he got caught...just sayin someone is gonna take rhonda. womans mma if just as tough and just as much work..they are very strong, fast, and tenacious as hell....alot of it is mental..all we can do is try to emulate their movements and watch the stacked amount of grt female fighters as they progress and dazzle us.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 24, 2015)

Tham did you see Max holloways wife tham!! Shes a 10..


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Clowned. The whole time. But she can beat "insert-top-male-fighter-here".
> 
> Wolf Tickets. Ronda Rousey is a terrific fighter, she's too good. But she also avoids challenges in her hopes to stay undefeated, she's stated it several times on the record she wants to fight a weaker cyborg at 135 then a normal cyborg at 145. She's scared. Not champion material but she's getting away with it because there's no competition in the UFC. So she sits in her ivory tower spitting down on Cyborg for a failed steroid test in 2011 when she's facing girls that have no right to be across the ring from her.


Sex with her would be kind of weird I bet. She would always try to get on top. I love her.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Connor vs Aldo confirmed for 12th December.
> 
> Early predictions- Aldo majority points win.


December is the month ... Jds vs reem then too.. maybe we'll get to see vai cavalo wreck Cain again then too..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Only if it's on the feet, I'm not sure what Aldo ground game is like, but if he learns to take Connor down as easy as Mendes did. It's over. Connor has a powerful punch but Aldo can take a punch. Connor also is very cocky, and doing so he doesn't feel the need to block at times. That leaves him open and even Mendes, managed to clip him good a few times. It's worth saying that Connor also looked rather tired after the first, could be a cardio issue at this weight. I think he cuts too much weight.
> 
> Mendes is now saying that Connor only won because of the length of his camp. Maybe but also maybe not. On one hand he dominated him in the sense of takedowns, although his ground control wasn't the best. On the other hand Connor smashed him face and body. Mendes is prone to have cardio issues in later rounds and cannot take a punch like other can. In the Aldo fight Aldo rocked him bad in the second and again later. I think if they rematch, it's the same result. They have to stand at some point and the power could be too much. If I was a judge and it's 2 mins of punch after punch and 3 mins of ground. I'm picking Connor for the win.


That's why I got Frankie Edgar over Mendes by decision.... Frankie will neutralize his wrestling and out work him on the feet


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 29, 2015)

Lawler v. Condit scrapped due to Robbie's thumb injury, Rousey v. Holm moved up to Nov.


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 29, 2015)

theexpress said:


> That's why I got Frankie Edgar over Mendes by decision.... Frankie will neutralize his wrestling and out work him on the feet





theexpress said:


> December is the month ... Jds vs reem then too.. maybe we'll get to see vai cavalo wreck Cain again then too..


I'm looking forward to a jds knockout. Should be a good fight for him. I'm not too sure he can wreck Cain again. If Cain stays healthy, I can see him going into destruction mode. Cain beat himself in that fight. Could be down to over confidence, which if you watched werdum last fight is easy to see. Hunt was definitely winning that fight. It's also possible that was out of shape and many other factors. After all it was nearly 2 years since his last fight. Major ring rust. He gassed himself out. Next fight won't be the same.

Edgar will beat mendes. Edgar will stop his wrestling and use some of his own. He will grind out a win. Mendes will get gassed in the later rounds for an easy Edgar win. Edgar will then get his much deserved championship chance. If Aldo is the champ then I can't see a win, against Connor I think he will win. He is too good at grinding wins.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> I'm looking forward to a jds knockout. Should be a good fight for him. I'm not too sure he can wreck Cain again. If Cain stays healthy, I can see him going into destruction mode. Cain beat himself in that fight. Could be down to over confidence, which if you watched werdum last fight is easy to see. Hunt was definitely winning that fight. It's also possible that was out of shape and many other factors. After all it was nearly 2 years since his last fight. Major ring rust. He gassed himself out. Next fight won't be the same.
> 
> Edgar will beat mendes. Edgar will stop his wrestling and use some of his own. He will grind out a win. Mendes will get gassed in the later rounds for an easy Edgar win. Edgar will then get his much deserved championship chance. If Aldo is the champ then I can't see a win, against Connor I think he will win. He is too good at grinding wins.


Jds Can crush Cain again. Cain isn't all that... Werdum just crushed Cain... Cain is trash.... Cigano will be champ again. That grinding wear down game plan Cain used is outdated... Won't work anymore.. it didn't work for stipe either


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yes womens MMA is that bad. Roussey, Tate and Cyborg are the only "good" fighters and are still light years away from men.
> 
> Dana likes to run his mouth go watch Ronda roll with Melendez or Mousasi. She's horrible. Mousasi clowns her the whole time, clowns the girl that could beat Cain.
> 
> Shit's a joke Ronda is all hype, she's killing WMMA. I used to get pumped in strikeforce for the women, they would light up a card. Roussey shows up and destroys everyone makes them look like shit and now I'm not interested. It doesn't mater if Amanda Nunes beats Tate in their fight. Both are going to lose to Ronda. The problem.


I know what your talking about, back in the carano days...she was a entertaining female fighter I'm still kinda pissed about her last fight


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 30, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Jds Can crush Cain again. Cain isn't all that... Werdum just crushed Cain... Cain is trash.... Cigano will be champ again. That grinding wear down game plan Cain used is outdated... Won't work anymore.. it didn't work for stipe either


I don't know if jds will be champ again even if he gets past Cain I don't think he can beat werdum he keeps getting better every fight I see him holdin that belt for a while


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

Coenen, Carano, Tate, Cyborg, Sarah Kaufman. All put on great performances in strikeforce. Many times cards were saved from being complete snoozefests. 

I still wish UFC would fix their shit with Coenen, I know she's in Bellator and loves it there but damn I liked watching her fight. Big fan of the dutch style.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> I don't know if jds will be champ again even if he gets past Cain I don't think he can beat werdum he keeps getting better every fight I see him holdin that belt for a while


Jds will ko werdum again... He will get the next shot after he kos overeem. He has the power to no anyone at 265.. but also the chin to not get no himself. Werdum is much better but he won't have shot for jds on the feet. And cigano won't go to the ground with werdum.. werdum just exposed Cain. The fact is if ur not worried about the take down Cain isn't shit.... That all he is is chain wrestling and lay and prey. The cardio cains stand-up skills those were all a myth


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2015)

If any one thinks jds won't be champ again because Cain boringly decision him twice and werdum beat Cain so that means werdum can beat jds is a total dumb shit. Mma doesn't work like common math. Styles make fights. And jds is a terrible match up for werdum. Or anyone who purely stands with jds overeem will be the third k1 grand prix champion to be destroyed by cigano Mark hunt and cro cop were the other two. Fuck Cain and the entire aka camp


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 30, 2015)

theexpress said:


> If any one thinks jds won't be champ again because Cain boringly decision him twice and werdum beat Cain so that means werdum can beat jds is a total dumb shit. Mma doesn't work like common math. Styles make fights. And jds is a terrible match up for werdum. Or anyone who purely stands with jds overeem will be the third k1 grand prix champion to be destroyed by cigano Mark hunt and cro cop were the other two. Fuck Cain and the entire aka camp


You remind me of this guy


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2015)

Fuck team alpha male too.... And Greg Jackson camp as well....


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 30, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You remind me of this guy


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 30, 2015)

Yea werdum has a chin too...remember how many shots Nelson took from jds I bet werdum could too and I bet his cardio is a lot better than jds if he don't get the ko in the first round jds is done...people have been underestimating werdum since strike force and he keeps getting better


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea werdum has a chin too...remember how many shots Nelson took from jds I bet werdum could too and I bet his cardio is a lot better than jds if he don't get the ko in the first round jds is done...people have been underestimating werdum since strike force and he keeps getting better


Nelson turtled up real good that fight. He was a tight ball of lard. Jds still lit him up with the uppercut ... Dropped him repeatedly


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2015)

We're was werdum chin when jds crushed him his debut...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 30, 2015)

That was what 7 yeas ago? His standup has gotten a lot better since then I'm pretty sure...but ur boy has to get past reem first and he looked pretty good his last couple fights


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

Werdum has improved while JDS has taken a beating or two since then and looks the same as he always has. I pick Werdum over JDS for sure.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Werdum has improved while JDS has taken a beating or two since then and looks the same as he always has. I pick Werdum over JDS for sure.


Same here


----------



## Shea_Heights (Aug 31, 2015)

theexpress said:


> If any one thinks jds won't be champ again because Cain boringly decision him twice and werdum beat Cain so that means werdum can beat jds is a total dumb shit. Mma doesn't work like common math. Styles make fights. And jds is a terrible match up for werdum. Or anyone who purely stands with jds overeem will be the third k1 grand prix champion to be destroyed by cigano Mark hunt and cro cop were the other two. Fuck Cain and the entire aka camp


LOL you always come on here with yor fanboyism and dont even look up the facts.

U say cain "boringly" decision victory twice against JDS but in fact Cain finished JDS by TKO their last fight kid.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Finished by what stone cold stunner? Jds fell on his face. Anyway let's look at more facts. All the top ten hw are aging. Jds is the youngest... He still got a great chin and drops bombs. He will be champ again. Cains body is ravaged. Werdum is an awesome complete mma fighter but is pushing forty. And lacks ko power in anything but his knee... Arlovski is old has no chin stipe can't beat jds or werdum.. anyway u will see.. that mother fucker cigano will be champ again.. and he has a good chance to break the record of hw title defense which is 2


Shea_Heights said:


> LOL you always come on here with yor fanboyism and dont even look up the facts.
> 
> U say cain "boringly" decision victory twice against JDS but in fact Cain finished JDS by TKO their last fight kid.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Same here


Lmao....... Ok bro.. jds is instent death to anyone who can't hold him against a cage or shoot for a half dozen take downs a round


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Werdum has improved while JDS has taken a beating or two since then and looks the same as he always has. I pick Werdum over JDS for sure.


He gonna hit werdum so hard his ears will wiggle again... One shot knock out power is a mother fucker


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

It's all gonna start with the reem getting kod .. then he will get the winner of Cain vs werdum 2 which I'm confident will be fabricio... They will probably do that fight in Brazil... long story short jds is two kos from the belt


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Lmao....... Ok bro.. jds is instent death to anyone who can't hold him against a cage or shoot for a half dozen take downs a round


Bro, ur JDS love is more undeserving than the McGregor love.. You make me wanna root against him just to laugh at you when he loses


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Thor_ said:


>


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bro, ur JDS love is more undeserving than the McGregor love.. You make me wanna root against him just to laugh at you when he loses


You know what it is.. I forsaw jds greatness way back in 2008.. I knew he would be the shit. I'm a loyal fan . McGregor has already been choked out twice... He gives up.. he is a great talker and showman though. Cigano is the opposite.. he don't talk much.. just knocks chumps out...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

I like how u say undeserved when jds has cleaned out the who's who of his division. While McGregor beat one actually top five guy.... Frankie Edgar would Molly whop Connor bitch ass.... Uriah Faber would boringly gnp him out..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Styles.. jds bad style for werdum. Werdum bad style for Cain.. Cain bad style for jds... Frankie Edgar bad style for Connor... Uriah Faber bad style for Conner....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea werdum has a chin too...remember how many shots Nelson took from jds I bet werdum could too and I bet his cardio is a lot better than jds if he don't get the ko in the first round jds is done...people have been underestimating werdum since strike force and he keeps getting better


That's bullshit.. bios cardio has been way better since the mark hunt fight. He ko hunt in the third so it logic is flawed. He went five rounds with stipe didn't gas..his cardio has gotten much better. . Werdum gasses to just not lately because he paces himself much better.. watch the last fight him and the reem had. It was terrible and they both gassed


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> That was what 7 yeas ago? His standup has gotten a lot better since then I'm pretty sure...but ur boy has to get past reem first and he looked pretty good his last couple fights


The reem hasn't looked good since his last cycle of testosterone when he beat lesnar


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2015)

theexpress said:


> That's bullshit.. bios cardio has been way better since the mark hunt fight. He ko hunt in the third so it logic is flawed. He went five rounds with stipe didn't gas..his cardio has gotten much better. . Werdum gasses to just not lately because he paces himself much better.. watch the last fight him and the reem had. It was terrible and they both gassed


Bro, Stipe beat JDS. The judges gave it to him


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bro, Stipe beat JDS. The judges gave it to him


Your a tool.. best case for stipe he wontwo rounds to jds three.. I. All actuallity jds beat stipe four rounds to one. Stipe only really won rd two. I like how you think the guy who almost got knocked out won. Ur an idiot


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Also a rusty jds with an injured knee that require surgery after the fights beat stipe.. and when jds ko Cain In 64 seconds.. that was the fastest beating of a champion in the ufc at any weight class it's a standing record


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

You can't even compare Connor to cigano fool... U have jds the beast with a black belt in bjj and sick take do an defense who has cleared out his division.. is a former champ himself and owns ko wins over both the current and former champ and then u have Connor the mouth McGregor.. with his fake belt


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Your a tool.. best case for stipe he wontwo rounds to jds three.. I. All actuallity jds beat stipe four rounds to one. Stipe only really won rd two. I like how you think the guy who almost got knocked out won. Ur an idiot


LOL!

Watch it again bro






Stipe clearly won rounds 1, 2 & 4, hands down. 5 Was the closest round and 3 was the best round for JDS

I scored it 30/27, 29/28, 28/29, 29/28, tie

I hate JDS because of you


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Watch it again bro
> 
> ...


I've watched it over 6 times. Jds landed some of his best punches in rd one the uppercut ect. Fact is jds hit stipe to the body repeatedly stipe had no Answer for that.. stipe also got dropped with a hard left hook in the third and in the fifth jds hit stipe so hard when stipe was on the cage looked like stipe did a glitch in the matrix.. also cigano stuffed all but one of stipe take downs and even took stipe down and gnp him a little.. jds won that fight hands down.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Cigano landed the harder shots.. stipe did a great job of eating punches that knocked a lot of other dudes out. Next time they fight for the belt when jds is the champ and 100% healthy he will finish stipe


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2015)

Cain should be fighting stipe and jds should be getting next title shot.. or jds vs atlovski for number one contender. Anything would have made more sense then what the ufc actually did. They made a bad decision here. There gonna ruin what's left of cains career and marketability.... And keep real contender s away from the belt for too long..


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 2, 2015)

Just saw McGregor punking Uriah. Talking trash about Tj...i think im starting to be a fan.. Hope he helps all his other counterparts start making as much money as he supposedly is making.


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 3, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I like how u say undeserved when jds has cleaned out the who's who of his division. While McGregor beat one actually top five guy.... Frankie Edgar would Molly whop Connor bitch ass.... Uriah Faber would boringly gnp him out..


He is 2-1 and Connor is 6-0 since 2013. A fighter who is 2-1 does not deserve a title shot. When arlovski beats Mir, he deserves a title shot first.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Man these guys need to start getting payed!
Theres just too much on the line health wise. 6-8 years from now will we even recognize thes two?
Will there motor skills even be there. Belive me ive been an amateur boxer and i honestly can say now that im older its only a good sport when you cant be touched. Because every war will always take just a little out of you.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 3, 2015)

Couldn't agree more Hellmutt. Dudes at the top should be clearing a milli a fight no problem. It's ridiculous these guys are making a couple hundred grand the UFC is reportedly a billion dollar company, or maybe even multi-billion.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> He is 2-1 and Connor is 6-0 since 2013. A fighter who is 2-1 does not deserve a title shot. When arlovski beats Mir, he deserves a title shot first.


lol... What former and current champ has McGregor beaten... Jds has more quality wins over much bigger names.. everyone he has fought in the ufc has been a house hold name or some one most mma fans are familiar with


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2015)

McGregor would get crushed at 155 mark my words homie


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 3, 2015)

Aldo gonna chop his legs and connor will done! Also he likes them knees with the reachy fighters.


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 4, 2015)

theexpress said:


> lol... What former and current champ has McGregor beaten... Jds has more quality wins over much bigger names.. everyone he has fought in the ufc has been a house hold name or some one most mma fans are familiar with


You are missing the point. Just get on you knees and suck him off and be done with it, get married and then you can be lovers instead of this man crush. 

It doesn't matter what he has done in the past but what he does recently and in the last 2 years he hasn't been active. Active fighters get more title shots than a non active one. Regardless of what he might of done in the past. Jds doesn't deserve a title shot and he won't be getting one. He has beaten 1 half decent fighter in 2 years


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 4, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Aldo gonna chop his legs and connor will done! Also he likes them knees with the reachy fighters.


I'm not so sure even Aldo is confident that would work. Otherwise he wouldn't of got injured. He was doing spinning kick training at the time.if he felt it would be so easy then he wouldn't need the training. 

I still think Aldo will win and a lot easier than people think. Connor is a good fighter and has a very unorthodox approach but his ego/over confidence are his biggest weakness. Aldo also knows his biggest weakness is the takedowns. Miss some leg kicks,punches and takedowns and he can grind out the win. Just avoid his left and it's an easy win. 

Every fighter is beatable, all you need is a good gameplan. Aldo is the same but doesn't have any weakness unlike Connor. Pressure and ring control are his best chances.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> You are missing the point. Just get on you knees and suck him off and be done with it, get married and then you can be lovers instead of this man crush.
> 
> It doesn't matter what he has done in the past but what he does recently and in the last 2 years he hasn't been active. Active fighters get more title shots than a non active one. Regardless of what he might of done in the past. Jds doesn't deserve a title shot and he won't be getting one. He has beaten 1 half decent fighter in 2 years


Your missing the point.. he has been out two years due to injury and only lost boringly to Cain twice.. and Cain ain't that fighter no more and he got his shoulder broke and his face mangled last fight so I do t think win lose or draw Cain don't got a lot of jds part 3 type fights left in him.. on paper he hasbeaten the much better proven battle tested fighters. he will never be champion at 145 as long as aldo can ale weight.. and he will never be champion at 155 as long as the top five stay at 155 Connors little bitch ass already been submitted twice by at the time unranked 155 lbsers .. that's why he ran to 145


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

I have been watching mma for a long ass time now.. I might not always be right on my picks every single time.. but I do alright and I have a much better grasp of mma and the styles against other styles then pretty much for sure anyone who has posted in this thread.. been watching mma since the 90s... Since way way before it was this clean and came on every week it seems now .


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> I'm not so sure even Aldo is confident that would work. Otherwise he wouldn't of got injured. He was doing spinning kick training at the time.if he felt it would be so easy then he wouldn't need the training.
> 
> I still think Aldo will win and a lot easier than people think. Connor is a good fighter and has a very unorthodox approach but his ego/over confidence are his biggest weakness. Aldo also knows his biggest weakness is the takedowns. Miss some leg kicks,punches and takedowns and he can grind out the win. Just avoid his left and it's an easy win.
> 
> Every fighter is beatable, all you need is a good gameplan. Aldo is the same but doesn't have any weakness unlike Connor. Pressure and ring control are his best chances.


Aldo is aweare of all of Connor weakens just as I am.. his striking defense is terrible he is hittable every fight.. his take down defense is even worse... And he looks like a fish out of water off of his back.. also his submission defense sucks. Aldo is the much better fighter... sorry Connor fan boys..aldo is the much better fighter number one p4p period... All he has to do is not let Connor mouth get him off his square cuz that a all his is is stand up and mouth skills..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

Prediction for heavyweight... Werdum beats Cain again.. finish him tko or submission.. jds kos the reem inside of two rounds.. then fights werdum were he wins by ko/u.d..... I'm also pretty confident stipe miocic can aul Cain if they stop protecting Cain and make that fight


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2015)

LOL You're turning into a comedian now instead of just a mime(Aka a clown no one laughs at).

Your irrational hate for Connor proves that you are blind to people's skill and are just another groupie. Everything Connor is doing for MMA right now is great for the sport. He's smarter then every single fighter in the UFC at marketing, there's no question there's a reason he's getting paid the way he is. He's also the best in MMA at headgames, he's in Aldo's head and he's been in the head of every opponent he has faced. He's winning fights before he steps in the Octagon, just like Anderson Silva, Ali, and Tyson. There's something very unique about that, the fact you can't see he's winning fights before he even fights shows you know nothing about the mental aspect of the fight game at all. 

Look at when he puts his feet up on the desk and Aldo immediately copies him and he jacks his belt with the quickness. He's been in Aldo's head since. I don't see Aldo coming into this fight looking like normal Aldo. I expect a stiff Aldo, hopefully he comes in nice and angry. 

Personally don't know how Aldo's making weight without an IV bag, I don't know if they have given him an exemption because this fight was scheduled so long ago or what. But if Aldo can't use the bag we might have another Baroa situation where dudes a skeleton and passes out.

Yet again your irrational hate blinds you which is clearly evident by you posting 3 times these rage fits while I am replying to your first illogical post you just keep giving me more fuel.

You need to keep the fanboy term out your mouth when you're swinging from a brazil nut dude. You're embarrassing yourself with this "I've been watching MMA since the 90's so I know more then you" bullshit. I've been watching all forms of combat sports since the 90's kiddo it's really not that big of a deal, it's super cute that you think it is though.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> LOL You're turning into a comedian now instead of just a mime(Aka a clown no one laughs at).
> 
> Your irrational hate for Connor proves that you are blind to people's skill and are just another groupie. Everything Connor is doing for MMA right now is great for the sport. He's smarter then every single fighter in the UFC at marketing, there's no question there's a reason he's getting paid the way he is. He's also the best in MMA at headgames, he's in Aldo's head and he's been in the head of every opponent he has faced. He's winning fights before he steps in the Octagon, just like Anderson Silva, Ali, and Tyson. There's something very unique about that, the fact you can't see he's winning fights before he even fights shows you know nothing about the mental aspect of the fight game at all.
> 
> ...


I like Connor.. but he will never be champ with his current skill set. Just cuz I like a fighter I'm not nieve nuff to say he will be champ. When clearly all his flaws point otherwise


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been watching all kinds of combat sports too most my life.. what u wannatalk about.. mma ... Boxing... Kick boxing both Dutch and Thai rules.. what u wanna talk about I'll school u in any above


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

Even bjj...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> LOL You're turning into a comedian now instead of just a mime(Aka a clown no one laughs at).
> 
> Your irrational hate for Connor proves that you are blind to people's skill and are just another groupie. Everything Connor is doing for MMA right now is great for the sport. He's smarter then every single fighter in the UFC at marketing, there's no question there's a reason he's getting paid the way he is. He's also the best in MMA at headgames, he's in Aldo's head and he's been in the head of every opponent he has faced. He's winning fights before he steps in the Octagon, just like Anderson Silva, Ali, and Tyson. There's something very unique about that, the fact you can't see he's winning fights before he even fights shows you know nothing about the mental aspect of the fight game at all.
> 
> ...


Your fucking stupid if u think Connor will always make weight.. before he is 30 he will move up 155 and get crushed again


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

My picks for tonight... Andre arlovski and rumble by ko... Paige vanzant and might mouse by ud....but I wouldn't be surprised if Mir ko arlovski either.. both have weaker chins..


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I like Connor.. but he will never be champ with his current skill set. Just cuz I like a fighter I'm not nieve nuff to say he will be champ. When clearly all his flaws point otherwise


Aldo has the same skillset. Stand up striker with very little head movement at all, Aldo gets hit too. Good kicks, leg kicks are probably better than Connor's but Aldo doesn't throw the variety of kicks Connor does. Both are Shit on the ground. I'd argue Connor has better footwork than anything I have seen from Aldo.

So Aldo has ruled the division with the same skillset that Connor has but Connor can't be a champion in that division? That makes no sense bud.

They are the same fighter on paper more or less different striking styles but they are very much the same stand up style of fighter. We'll get to see who breaks who in the fight, but I honestly believe Connor is in his head and that shit is beyond dangerous. It makes dudes second guess everything they throw.

The fight should be determined by leg kicks early. IF Aldo can land those nasty leg kicks repeatedly he will win, if Connor can slip them he can win. Easily. He's faster then Aldo. We'll see if he can hang with Aldo's power.

Jose has been a giant in a division of midgets for a long long while, it's why he's so mad at the IV ban.


I figured you heard Connor was moving up after this fight, at least if he wins he said he's done and going to lightweight unless Frankie Edgar performs well. I don't see him staying there because Frankie will grind that ass into the canvas. Niether are staying at that weight, but this fight is in December. After the IV ban is in place which starts October 1. Aldo needs the bag. He's too fucking big. It's going to be a bad cut for him which is going to play into the outcome of the fight I fear which in itself fucking sucks huge.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Aldo has the same skillset. Stand up striker with very little head movement at all, Aldo gets hit too. Good kicks, leg kicks are probably better than Connor's but Aldo doesn't throw the variety of kicks Connor does. Both are Shit on the ground. I'd argue Connor has better footwork than anything I have seen from Aldo.
> 
> So Aldo has ruled the division with the same skillset that Connor has but Connor can't be a champion in that division? That makes no sense bud.
> 
> ...


Dude really.. lol aldo has a tighter muai. Thai stance while McGregor has a wide tkd stance.. which is why he gets tagged a lot. Also hasn't lost or been subbed in ten years.. McGregor got subbed last few years twice. Aldo has some of the best take down defense. All those nova uniao guys do.. while McGregor doesn't.. ur comparing not yet ripen Apple's to a fully ripe orange at peak of harvest... I don't hateMcGregor.. I'm pretty open on my feelings.. I do hate Cain Velasquez... And Daniel cormier. And any other boring lay and prey wrestlers


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

I would more closely compare Jose aldo to Anderson Silva much more so then McGregor.. at least give me that.. and I'll tell u what I agree with what u said. Like Edgar grinding out McGregor.. ur right.... Aldo better leg kicks I agree.. comes from his soccer background as a kid..yes they will both move up.... Because McGregor is tall lanky and muscular.. and aldo is shorter and much more compact muscle.. and traditionally some Brazilians have trouble cutting weight... Prediction for 145 future.... Frankie Edgar or barrao next champ... And for padwan so hot on t j dillashaw... My man John Dodson says run that rematch back and get wrecked again... Mighty mouse would wreck dillashaw at a catch weight. And so would Frankie Edgar....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 4, 2015)

Who looks more confident to you?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who looks more confident to you?


Ur going to be butthurt after aldo decision or subbmits even connor....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who looks more confident to you?


Lol ay here's your boy claiming he can fight anywhere right... Saying his wrestling and bjj improved lol.. then get taken down and choked out Like a straight bitch In less then a minute lmao.. four or so years later nothing has changed I'm his skill set just the way he looks and Markets himself. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkjwIZhT5hg


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2015)

Now watch this goofy get pulled into dudes guard and get knee barred in less then a round again lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2015)

He was even making claims he can't back up at that stage in his carrier to. About his wrestling and bjj skills and about him being a big light weight.. lol.. ok bro


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> McGregor got subbed last few years twice.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2015)

When u see jds hold the belt that's not and interim title lmao..... Jds destroyed the whole division.. McGregor get a hand picked fights he is supposed to win like earlier Cain Velasquez.. Frankie Edgar would maul McGregor and he already got destroyedby aldo...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2015)

Werdum.. struve... crocop....Gilbert yvel. Gabriel napao gonzaga.... Roy Nelson.. Shane Carwin... Cain Velasquez... Frank Mir...Mark hunt.. stipe miocic .. he beat the whole division... If not for those two fight with Cain he still be champ for years now


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2015)

Mighty mouse and page vanzant by decision... Rumble Johnson and arlovski by ko... Wouldn't be surprised is Mir ko arlovski to as both those guys have weaker chins


----------



## Shea_Heights (Sep 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Mighty mouse and page vanzant by decision... Rumble Johnson and arlovski by ko... Wouldn't be surprised is Mir ko arlovski to as both those guys have weaker chins


I agree with all your picks. They are the same as mine.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2015)

Arlovski couldn't ko Mir...... Wow.... I don't think he deserves a title shot six fight win streak or not.. because at the end of the day there's 3 dude's at heavyweight.. jds werdum and Cain and there all interchangeable as champs because each of there style is death to them there like in a triangle.. bottom line u don't beat one of them u don't get the belt or even fight for the belt..and all three of those guys can beat arlovski... Even the new werdum 2.0


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 5, 2015)

I say put arlovski in with jds for the title shot that be a trip to see him champ again like 10 years later...vanzant looked good(no pun) but she'll never be on jj level striking wise


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> I'm not so sure even Aldo is confident that would work. Otherwise he wouldn't of got injured. He was doing spinning kick training at the time.if he felt it would be so easy then he wouldn't need the training.
> 
> I still think Aldo will win and a lot easier than people think. Connor is a good fighter and has a very unorthodox approach but his ego/over confidence are his biggest weakness. Aldo also knows his biggest weakness is the takedowns. Miss some leg kicks,punches and takedowns and he can grind out the win. Just avoid his left and it's an easy win.
> 
> Every fighter is beatable, all you need is a good gameplan. Aldo is the same but doesn't have any weakness unlike Connor. Pressure and ring control are his best chances.


He can take major spring out of Connor step if not flat out put him in crutches with his leg kicks.. he can out clinch Connor to and eat him up with knees... Connor is his most dangerous at a distance using his range and movement from the outside with highly accurate strikes.. if aldo is smart and wants to make it look easy stand with him a little bit and whenever you wish take him down and just submit his ass it will be easy... Connor been working more on his ego and personality and image much more then his take down defense and submission defense. ..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> I say put arlovski in with jds for the title shot that be a trip to see him champ again like 10 years later...vanzant looked good(no pun) but she'll never be on jj level striking wise


Jds would destroy arlovski in less then two rounds for sure. Jds is a bad match up for both reem and arlovski.. both them stand up fighter s past there's prime with weak chins.... At least the reem will go for take downs when he is uncomfortable or hurt.. arlovski will keep swinging Like a dumbass... did u see how shitty arlovski did tonight.... Even he is disappointed with himself even in victory.. jds ko a much more fit Mir in less then two rounds


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 6, 2015)

Did you guys see Page vanzant titty flopping around?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 6, 2015)

Nah, but I though it was pretty funny when Mighty Mouse told herb dean to back off and kept attacking Dodson


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2015)

He didn't want to give Dodson a break


Bublonichronic said:


> Nah, but I though it was pretty funny when Mighty Mouse told herb dean to back off and kept attacking Dodson


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2015)

No title shot for Andre arlovski.. despite his low hanging fruit win streak.. just how I called it... When jds wreck the reem he will fight winner of Cain werdum 2... http://www.bjpenn.com/dana-white-comments-on-arlovskis-chances-of-getting-a-title-shot/


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2015)

Lol proudly announcing.. jds will be training at American top team from now on.. thank god it's like he heard my preyers ... He will be working with Steve mocco on his wrestling.. Steve mocco is a sick ass wrestler... Cain will never never never be able to out grapple cigano again.. they are gonna have to stand and bang and anyone who stands and bangs with jds gets koor just beat da Fuck down... Sorry Cain fans he will never be champ again


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 8, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Lol proudly announcing.. jds will be training at American top team from now on.. thank god it's like he heard my preyers ... He will be working with Steve mocco on his wrestling.. Steve mocco is a sick ass wrestler... Cain will never never never be able to out grapple cigano again.. they are gonna have to stand and bang and anyone who stands and bangs with jds gets koor just beat da Fuck down... Sorry Cain fans he will never be champ again


Well when it comes to grappling jds needs all the help he can get.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2015)

with wrestling yes...... he still has nasty take down defense and shit.... but its hard for him to compete with gay ass high level division 1 wrestling champs who been doing wrestling since they were 5/6.. now it all changes.... if u have to stand and bang with the man your going down


hellmutt bones said:


> Well when it comes to grappling jds needs all the help he can get.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 9, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Lol proudly announcing.. jds will be training at American top team from now on.. thank god it's like he heard my preyers ... He will be working with Steve mocco on his wrestling.. Steve mocco is a sick ass wrestler... Cain will never never never be able to out grapple cigano again.. they are gonna have to stand and bang and anyone who stands and bangs with jds gets koor just beat da Fuck down... Sorry Cain fans he will never be champ again


Man, my dad is the biggest Cain fan alive. He makes me want to root against him and you make me want to root for him! I hope they face again so one of you are sad as fuck! lol

Dominick Cruz v. TJ Dillashaw set for Jan 17! That is going to be one hell of a fight!! Please God don't let Cruz fuck up his chop stick knees again!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 9, 2015)

Cruze gonna make him look like a punk


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Cruze gonna make him look like a punk


This is going to be one goddamn crazy fight! I don't want to root against either of them!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2015)

What do yall think of Fedor coming back?

I don't understand the Fedor Mystique at all. People are on Andersons ass for steroids and destroying his legacy. Yet Fedor fought almost exclusively in Japan where steroids were required for a long time. He's got a steroid body, he always has, looks like a Major League Baseball player with his giant barrel chest(Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens style body). Then there's the fight fixing allegations that surrounds Japanese MMA. Yet he's still the greatest ever? The guy that almost got wrecked by Brett Rogers? A guy slinging tires for walmart 2 years before he fought Fedor? Strikeforce also had some lax drug enforcement policies.... Overeem anyone? 

Fedor got exposed pretty darn heavy in Strikeforce, if he comes back at heavyweight I don't expect him to last more than one fight. Everyone in the UFC has improved since Fedor retired. He's been inactive for a long time. I just don't see it going well. He was always a small heavyweight and the UFC has no place for that. Brock Lesnar proved that. 

Fedor's got some cutting to do. Hell he could be a beast at 205lbs. Fedor Vs. DC? anyone? If he stays at Heavyweight I would love to see Mir Vs. Fedor. 

205-265 is too big of a gap. They need to bring in a heavyweight at about 230 and 265 should be super heavy. I could see Fedor fighting at 230, but the guys like Mir at 265 are just too damn big. Fedors from the time when Heavyweights weighed 220-240. He hasn't been in the game since Brock changed it to the super heavyweight style we've seen for years.

I've been called a Fedor hater for years  felt the same way about Wanderlei. Over hyped, steroid junkie, some clearly fixed fights. A lot of guys that should have never been in the ring with him, padded record if you will. I don't really think it's hate I think it's a realistic look, if the media is going to question Anderson's entire career than they pretty much have to throw Fedor's right out the window.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2015)

If fedor comes to ufc he is better off at 205... A lot of dudes at heavyweight would give it to him.even guys you would think he course beat.. only Mir arlovski make sense for him to fight. However him vs anyone top 15 205 would make good fight from dc all the way back to Illir latifi and everything in between


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm excited for mma this fall/winter it's been a big year for mma. I heard belator will show both mma and kick boxing at the same time same arena


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm a big Fedor fan, but I think he's past his prime. I don't think he'll do very well in the UFC. Looking forward to watching it though


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 11, 2015)

Why fedor...why..a rematch with hunt would be interesting tho


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 12, 2015)

lmao


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 12, 2015)

McGregor is gonna lay Aldos ass out. (if Aldo doesn't run away again) Hopefully they both stand up and strike it out, I do not want to see them lay on each other for 5 rounds...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 14, 2015)

Aldo gonna chop him down this is what I'm expecting


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 14, 2015)

Nick diaz was suspended for FIVE years for weed, when he passed 2/3 tests done within hours. The two passed tests were done by a wada acredited lab and within 10units of eachother the failef test was done by a non wada lab and was much higher, some fuckery going on


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

Not a fan of Diaz but that is some bullshit... 5 fucking years... Wow


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 14, 2015)

That is some bullshit, but I doubt Diaz cares


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

Fuck, he might as well have done coke and fucked some strippers on the UFC arena...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 15, 2015)

Ha, silva only suspended a year for steroids..that's a big fuck you to Diaz, sucks cause he prolly could have beat lawler again


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 15, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Ha, silva only suspended a year for steroids..that's a big fuck you to Diaz, sucks cause he prolly could have beat lawler again


Im sure he will fight it in court, and I doubt he will give them a penny of the fine until they let him fight again or it gets settled in court.

EDIT: He is going to court actually just looked it up. Watch the whole thing... It's long...
http://mmajunkie.com/2015/09/nick-diazs-team-plans-further-legal-action-after-kangaroo-court-suspension


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 15, 2015)

Good, seems like a winnable appeal


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 16, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Good, seems like a winnable appeal


It does. In all honestly based on what his attorney said, he has a strong claim on his side... Not to mention if he took it to a jury trial, the 2 WADA tests that say he was clean and they brought up what Silva did and how easy he got off for PEDS... Or even Jones... He will get a slap on the wrist and possibly be able to sue them for lost wages.
EDIT: And im not a Diaz fan but this was just bullshit.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 16, 2015)

I like that leg kicks from hell!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 16, 2015)

I remember watching that fight waiting for fabers leg to snap, dude must have some strong legs


----------



## Shea_Heights (Sep 17, 2015)

I got Tito ortiz winning the bellator LHW belt this friday night and I have phil davis wining the LHW tourny grand prix that night as well


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 17, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I got Tito ortiz winning the bellator LHW belt this friday night and I have phil davis wining the LHW tourny grand prix that night as well


Against that Brit? No fuckin' way that happens. I like Tito but that guy's a beast


----------



## Shea_Heights (Sep 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Against that Brit? No fuckin' way that happens. I like Tito but that guy's a beast


Im not sold on mcgeary(sp?) yet. I thought he lost his fight against newton and he did not look impressive at all. I predict tito is going to put mcgeary on his back and ortiz is going to GnP him out.

I also think Phil davis will and is going to man handle and win easily against anyone in the bellator LHW division and will win the LHW grand prix and will win the belt against whoever the champ is.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 17, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Im not sold on mcgeary(sp?) yet. I thought he lost his fight against newton and he did not look impressive at all. I predict tito is going to put mcgeary on his back and ortiz is going to GnP him out.
> 
> I also think Phil davis will and is going to man handle and win easily against anyone in the bellator LHW division and will win the LHW grand prix and will win the belt against whoever the champ is.


We will see, it should be entertaining either way 

Do you wonder if going from the UFC to a lower organization like Bellator feels like going from the Varsity team to JV to those guys?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Sep 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> We will see, it should be entertaining either way
> 
> Do you wonder if going from the UFC to a lower organization like Bellator feels like going from the Varsity team to JV to those guys?


No not at all. With UFC not allowing sponsorship and bellator allowing sponsors for their fighters I think alot of ufc fighters are viewing bellator as a better option financially for thier careers. Since Coker has taken control of bellator i think they have gained major ground on the ufc and are not far off from being the better product.

Alot of people also said strikeforce was inferior to the ufc but just look at the top ufc fighters are now champs like cormier,lawler and werdum had all came over from stikeforce and it also had the womens division with rousey.

UFC is only a big hype train and like nick diaz said they sell wolf tickets.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 18, 2015)

Something kinda cool, my boys fight made the promo video for tuff n uff festibrawl...we call him white Tyson lol
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2MClS7HWU63Z0w4emRSTGJtMXM/view?pli=1


----------



## Shea_Heights (Sep 18, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> No not at all. With UFC not allowing sponsorship and bellator allowing sponsors for their fighters I think alot of ufc fighters are viewing bellator as a better option financially for thier careers. Since Coker has taken control of bellator i think they have gained major ground on the ufc and are not far off from being the better product.
> 
> Alot of people also said strikeforce was inferior to the ufc but just look at the top ufc fighters are now champs like cormier,lawler and werdum had all came over from stikeforce and it also had the womens division with rousey.
> 
> UFC is only a big hype train and like nick diaz said they sell wolf tickets.


LOL and just look at what luke rockhold had to say today about the UFC hype train. He even says what I did how strickforce was far superior to the UFC but the casual fans only care about the UFC instead of other more legit fight orginizations

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/09/luke-rockhold-people-are-close-minded-believe-in-hype-train-that-is-ufc?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Shea_Heights (Sep 19, 2015)

bellator>>>ufc


----------



## Shea_Heights (Sep 20, 2015)

Good night of fights last night

Ortiz got caught in a bad submission after being in control the whole time ala the way fedor got sub'd by werdum.

After seeing Ortiz control and take mcgearty down at will I have no doubts the Phil davis is going to 100% wreck mcgeary.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Sep 20, 2015)

Also Fedor announced that he is returning to fight last night on bellator They did not anounce his oppenent but he will be fight new years eve on spike on a card in japan.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 21, 2015)

Upcoming fights for 2015


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 22, 2015)

Why has kabib still not got a title shot, he already beat dos anjos


----------



## Shea_Heights (Oct 3, 2015)

My picks for UFC 192 are:

Cormier will win vs gustafsson
Rashad evans will win vs bader


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 3, 2015)

That fight was awesome!!!!! Super fun to watch!!!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Oct 4, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> That fight was awesome!!!!! Super fun to watch!!!


Yes for sure one of the best fights I've seen in a while. When a fight is that good and even their is no loser


----------



## Thor_ (Oct 5, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Why has kabib still not got a title shot, he already beat dos anjos


Because he isn't active. April 2014 was his last fight. Pulling out against cerrone twice didn't help at all.


----------



## Thor_ (Oct 5, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> bellator>>>ufc


No pal. Mma is a sport like any other.Some preferred wcw,some wwf when they had a choice. It's all a matter of opinion. Personally I always preferred pride over ufc.

Over the years since I watched ufc 1, the brand has grown and grown and now has the best roster in the business. They have made the brand known throughout the world. The ufc to me has the better fighters and fighter I enjoy watching. 

Only way bellator can be better than the ufc is to either take ufc fighters and force people to watch both or to get the crop of new gen fighters and force fighters away from the ufc. But both would require improving the brand and global view ability. As far as I'm aware they don't even have anywhere in uk to watch it live.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 5, 2015)

I think bellator usually has better cards, less popular fighters but the fights are more entertainig


----------



## CBDFarm (Oct 5, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think bellator usually has better cards, less popular fighters but the fights are more entertainig


How could you say that...You must have missed the fight between Lawler and Voldemort LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2015)

Check minute 2:00.
I didn't think that was humanly possible!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 12, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> How could you say that...You must have missed the fight between Lawler and Voldemort LOL


UFC has good cards obviously, but they have a lot of duds too, I think it's cause bellator fighters want to make a name for themselves and UFC fighters are more concerned about getting the win then putting on a entertaining fight


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 23, 2015)

Jon Jones officially back on the UFC roster!

"Following a review of the plea agreement reached by Jon Jones and officials in Albuquerque, New Mexico, and the judge’s decision, UFC announced today the formal reinstatement of Jones to the UFC roster. Effective immediately, Jones is eligible to return to competition. As such, UFC expects Jones to meet all of the terms of his plea agreement, including mandatory community service, as a condition of his reinstatement.

UFC is currently discussing with Jones a potential date for his return to the Octagon.

“We've made it clear to Jon that this new opportunity to compete in UFC is a privilege and not a right, and that there are significant expectations we have regarding his conduct moving forward," said UFC Chairman and CEO Lorenzo Fertitta. “We’re happy to read and see reports that he has embraced the terms of his plea agreement and is using this experience to grow and develop as a person.”

“I am thankful to be able to do what I love once again and I look forward to proving myself as a champion in and outside of the Octagon,” Jones said."

http://www.ufc.com/news/UFC-Formally-Reinstates-Jon-Jones


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 23, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Jon Jones officially back on the UFC roster!
> 
> "Following a review of the plea agreement reached by Jon Jones and officials in Albuquerque, New Mexico, and the judge’s decision, UFC announced today the formal reinstatement of Jones to the UFC roster. Effective immediately, Jones is eligible to return to competition. As such, UFC expects Jones to meet all of the terms of his plea agreement, including mandatory community service, as a condition of his reinstatement.
> 
> ...


Mr crack head himself is comming back! A real "rock" star!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 24, 2015)

Now they're gonna try to hype up his fight with DC, as if it's not gonna go the same way as last time


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 24, 2015)

DC is shaking in his wrestling boots! LOL


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 24, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Now they're gonna try to hype up his fight with DC, as if it's not gonna go the same way as last time


I'm hoping they go the Mike Tyson/Evander Holyfield 2 route and paint Jones as a killer just let loose out of the cage and DC as the only guy that can stop him! lol


----------



## MRXC (Oct 25, 2015)

With the time off healing up, Jones is going to put Cormier away early and put the LHW division on ice. Bones is a Monster!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2015)

cant wait to see condit v lawler that's gonna be a great fight, I think condit might be able to beat him


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 26, 2015)

Bones manager already calling out Cormier, lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2015)

DC has to know he doesn't stand a chance, jones out wrestled him the last fight.... his only chance is to land a big strike but even then joneses chin has be tested more than a couple times and he's defiantly got one


----------



## Thor_ (Oct 31, 2015)

I like how people call dc an elite wrestler. Yet 2 of his last 3 opponents have out wrestled him.

Jones won't come out and destroy dc. That's not how he rolls and he has nothing to prove. It will be business as usual.he beat him last time with very little trouble. 

Just same again. Wrestle well,keep him at a distance and clinch him and grind him down. 

since getting the title dc has offered nothing,that makes me think wow he could beat Jones. Instead he reminds me of how the light heavy division used to be. That's after chuck and before Jones. 

At some point soon, I'd love for Jones to move up to heavyweight. I think he would really suit it up there.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> I like how people call dc an elite wrestler. Yet 2 of his last 3 opponents have out wrestled him.
> 
> Jones won't come out and destroy dc. That's not how he rolls and he has nothing to prove. It will be business as usual.he beat him last time with very little trouble.
> 
> ...


I think he wouldn't have a problem holding the LHW and HW belts


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 31, 2015)

Wasn't hendo like the only guy to hold 2 belts in 2 different classes at the same time? But I can't believe they're putting hendo In with vitor again that was a brutal ko last time, and vitor has been lookin really good while hendo is just becoming a head hunter lookin to land the right with little to no head movement or footwork


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wasn't hendo like the only guy to hold 2 belts in 2 different classes at the same time? But I can't believe they're putting hendo In with vitor again that was a brutal ko last time, and vitor has been lookin really good while hendo is just becoming a head hunter lookin to land the right with little to no head movement or footwork


Couture wasn't it? 

I predict Vitor isn't shit without the juice


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 31, 2015)

Couture n penn both had titles in two classes but I think hendo was the only one to hold both titles at the same time, I think it was in pride not UFC tho


----------



## Thor_ (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm sure it was pride too. Are you even allowed to own 2 titles at the same time. That would be really difficult for the champion that's for sure. Back before ufc was as popular as it is now, maybe you could but fighters are fighting a lot more now. 

With training camps ect, I don't think the ufc would allow it. Fighting in 2 divisions, they would love that. 

Jones could do well moving up, I just feel that. Moving up would give him better match ups. Fair enough, there isn't many of them but the LHW is a little bare and he is head and shoulders above the rest. HW have taller, harder punches that could test him. Fighters like cain,jds ect would be better than what he has now. Outside of dc and rumble, there isn't anyone who has a chance.

And well if rumble fights like he did against dc, then that also would be an easy fight too.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 2, 2015)

Quality fight


----------



## haulinbass (Nov 2, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> I'm sure it was pride too. Are you even allowed to own 2 titles at the same time. That would be really difficult for the champion that's for sure. Back before ufc was as popular as it is now, maybe you could but fighters are fighting a lot more now.
> 
> With training camps ect, I don't think the ufc would allow it. Fighting in 2 divisions, they would love that.
> 
> ...


If rumble loses its to RNC. I think youll see chris weidman move up to lhw to fight jones before he goes to hw


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 7, 2015)

Man, that was not fun to watch...I really hope hendo considers retirement as much as I love watching him fight getting kod isn't the way I would like to see him end his career when he went most of it never being kod...but vetor still looked good without the trt


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 9, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> If rumble loses its to RNC. I think youll see chris weidman move up to lhw to fight jones before he goes to hw


Rumble will destroy Ryan bader in quick and easy fashion

Jones will take out dc

Jones will beat rumble, probably as easy as dc did.

I'm not convinced that weidman can topple Jones. Unlike most, I'm less than impressed with weidman. Sure he a champion but has faced less than impressive fighters. Sure he beat maybe one of the best fighter ever. In the first one,had he not of being so cocky he would of won, second fight he won due to injury.

Machida nearly beat him. If he wasn't such a slow starter he could of won that fight. Only went for it during the championship rounds. Last fight waspathetic to watch, sure that's not weidman fault but still not fun to watch. 

He offers nothing that Jones can't counter. Jones has better striking,clinch,ground and wrestling. If lyoto can win T2T against Chris then I cant see why Jones won't. He can't use ground game against Jones. Jones has very effective clinch and elbows. He also has arguably the best grind the points wins among all of the champions.


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 14, 2015)

What a fight, been saying for ages that ronda is a product of rubbish competition. Holly showed how many holes ronda has in the stand up game. 

Although she did have a quality background I'm very surprised she won. I always thought that the only way to win was using her range and kicks. With the ronda charge I was unsure she could do so. 

She outclassed her from the weigh ins.


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 14, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Who won?



Holly tko


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow! 
*Round 1*
Herb Dean is the referee for tonight’s 135-pound championship main event, with judges Mark Collette, Barry Foley and Charlie Keech scoring at cageside. Holm paces side to side in her corner during introductions; Rousey bounces in place, scowling at her challenger across the cage. The champ maintains her glare through final instructions and refuses a touch of gloves when Holm offers up her hands. Rousey closes the distance quickly, but Holm circles away. Holm angles off with a lovely left hand that turns Rousey’s head. A straight left from Holm connects as Rousey continues to chase her around the cage. Holm is slipping most of Rousey’s punches until about 90 seconds in, when “Rowdy” tags her with a right hand over the top. Rousey gets an underhook and rushes Holm against the fence, but Holm slips out and exits with a clean left hand. Rousey is bleeding from the nose as Holm continues to tag her with counters. Another left hand connects for Holm, but the dazed Rousey manages to clinch up and take her down with head-and-arm control. Rousey throws up an armbar, but Holm pulls the arm free and escapes to her feet, forcing Rousey to do the same. Holm stomps on Rousey’s lead leg with an oblique kick, then another. Rousey wants the clinch again, now trying uppercuts in the tie-up, but Holm slips out and circles away. Ninety seconds remain as Rousey walks right into a big left hand. Holm connects on another punch but loses her mouthguard and the action is paused to replace it. Holm wraps up Rousey and trips her to the ground with 45 seconds left, but she immediately allows the champ to stand. Rousey is chasing after Holm with wild punches, swinging and missing as Holm sprints away. The horn sounds and Rousey connects with a late left hand which draws a slight jeer from the crowd.
*Sherdog Scores*
Tristen Critchfield scores the round 10-9 Holm
Chris Nelson scores the round 10-9 Holm
Jeff Sherwood scores the round 10-9 Holm

*Round 2*
Holm continues to tee off with left hands as Rousey tries desperately to close the distance. A side kick jacks Rousey’s jaw before Holm ducks completely under a punch which leaves the champ falling to the ground. Rousey jumps back up and walks into another hard, sraight left from Holm. The next left takes out Rousey’s legs, sends her stumbling to the canvas as she turns her back to the challenger. As she gets back to her feet, Holm uncorks a perfect left high kick. Rousey takes it on the jaw and crashes sideways to the canvas, and Holm makes sure she’s out cold with a few punches before referee Herb Dean can intervene. She’s done it. Holm has done it, and it looks as though even she can hardly believe it. Holly Holm is the new UFC women’s bantamweight champion.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 14, 2015)

Holy shit!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 14, 2015)

http://fat.gfycat.com/UltimateCloudyKillifish.webm


----------



## haulinbass (Nov 14, 2015)

Yay
I only bet 5 but got 50


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 14, 2015)

My bad accidentally deleted my post editing......


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 14, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> Yay
> I only bet 5 but got 50


+700 that's like a unwinable bet, good for you


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 15, 2015)

So was Rousey stunned and she forgot she was in a fight? Because she got up from that knock down like it was a boxing sparring match with her hands down and facing the wrong direction!
What was she thinking? She looked like she never fought before or maybe she forgot to train.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that straight left to the jaw moments before rocked her pretty good, she looked dazed. Rogan said she was rocked in the 1st round and came into the second still hurt

Holm's straight left is fucking fantastic! She probably throws that shit harder than I throw my right!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 21, 2015)

So who do you guys want to see fight Holly next. Cus im sure Drousey Rousey may just hang it up. I mean she's got all these movies ad sponsors and stuff to fall back on why would you come back??? Its obious that shes never gonna come close to Hollys stachure.
How bout Holly vs Cyborg?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 21, 2015)

Holly vs cyborg, battle of the roided out shemales


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Holly vs cyborg, battle of the roided out shemales


Holm is cute as fuck


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 21, 2015)

Yea, in a young hulk hogan kind of way...


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holm is cute as fuck


She is not cute. She isn't ugly either. I wouldn't turn her down that for sure. Better looking than ronda


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> She is not cute. She isn't ugly either. I wouldn't turn her down that for sure. Better looking than ronda


I think she is. Same with Joanna Jedrzejczyk, something about both of them goes past pure looks for me


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 1, 2015)

Joanna is better lookin than Ronda and holly imo, but iv always had a thing for Russian girls


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Joanna is better lookin than Ronda and holly imo, but iv always had a thing for Russian girls


That's nice for you. Gotta burst your bubble because she isn't Russian.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 2, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> That's nice for you. Gotta burst your bubble because she isn't Russian.


I would have a three some with ronda,joanna,and holly.. but i dont think they would let me be on top..


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 2, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> I would have a three some with ronda,joanna,and holly.. but i dont think they would let me be on top..


Can you count to 4?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 2, 2015)

Picks for UFC 194?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Picks for UFC 194?


On the main card:

Aldo
Rockhold
Souza
Maia
Stevens


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 3, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> On the main card:
> 
> Aldo
> Rockhold
> ...


McGregor
Weidman
Souza
Nelson
Holloway

I really like Aldo and Stephens, hate rooting against them, but Holloway is hungry and McGregor has some crazy inhuman confidence. That fight could really go either way, I'll be sad if either loses and I'll be happy if either wins, not sure I've ever felt that way about a fight before. I'd hate to see Aldo's winning streak be ended

Weidman has it in the bag, Rockhold gonna go night night I think


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> McGregor
> Weidman
> Souza
> Nelson
> ...


We are in agreement on Souza. I hope Conor beats Aldo though. Either way, I see conor moving up to 155 after this fight. If it stays standing, I think Rockhold will put Weidman to sleep.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 3, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> We are in agreement on Souza. I hope Conor beats Aldo though. Either way, I see conor moving up to 155 after this fight. If it stays standing, I think Rockhold will put Weidman to sleep.


Jacare gonna fuck shit up dude!

I'd like to see Cerone v. McGregor one of these days, the LW division isn't as stacked as 145, but it'll be tough for Conor I think


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 3, 2015)

Rock hold Weidman is gonna be a great fight, I think rock hold will be the bigger fighter and he got a slick ground game..betus got rockhold at +130 and Aldo at +115 for some reason think that might be a decent parlay bet


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 3, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Can you count to 4?


Yes i can just forgot ur mothers name


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> McGregor
> Weidman
> Souza
> Nelson
> ...


Aldo will win .


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 3, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Yes i can just forgot ur mothers name


Her name is Medusa. Don't let it happen again.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 7, 2015)

Aldo normally should win but idk im not betting on that.
Chris will beat luke
Romero is going to hurt the croc, think i have $50 on various bets but none that i can really actually remember.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't follow much, when is the next good fight in your guys opinion? Kind of craving a good one.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Aldo will win .


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 8, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I don't follow much, when is the next good fight in your guys opinion? Kind of craving a good one.


This Friday night and Saturday night their is 2 good UFC cards to watch. The UFC fight card on Friday is free on TV but the Fights on saturday is on PPV or a stream online.

But Saturday night are the bigger/better fights without a doubt with Aldo vs Mcgregor and weidman vs rockhold both fights are championship fights for the belts too.

Friday's UFC card has some good fights as well with edgar vs mendes in the main event.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 9, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> This Friday night and Saturday night their is 2 good UFC cards to watch. The UFC fight card on Friday is free on TV but the Fights on saturday is on PPV or a stream online.
> 
> But Saturday night are the bigger/better fights without a doubt with Aldo vs Mcgregor and weidman vs rockhold both fights are championship fights for the belts too.
> 
> Friday's UFC card has some good fights as well with edgar vs mendes in the main event.


There are fights Thursday night also but only on fight pass, the main event is rose wutevadafuk vs. paige van zant.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 9, 2015)

Tomorrow nights fights are on fight channel in canada


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 10, 2015)

KryptoBud said:


> There are fights Thursday night also but only on fight pass, the main event is rose wutevadafuk vs. paige van zant.


ya i know but womens mma=bum fights to me and I dont consider them to be good fights which makes that card main event a joke.

but van zant is a really good to look at and it will be ok to see her going around in them tight booty shorts.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 10, 2015)

Not in the u.s.unless you subscribe to fight pass. sucks cuz there are a few fights that should be good


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 10, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> ya i know but womens mma=bum fights to me and I dont consider them to be good fights which makes that card main event a joke.
> 
> but van zant is a really good to look at and it will be ok to see her going around in them tight booty shorts.


im not a big fan of womens mma either. Ive seen a few that were good, but mostly they're shit. the fight before it miller vs. chiesa should be good. never seen either one in a boring fight.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 11, 2015)

My picks for the UFC fights tonight:

Edgar over Mendes 

Ferguson over Barboza

Lauzon over Dunham


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 11, 2015)

Same pics for me but I think Dunham with beat lauzon


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 11, 2015)

Lobov is going to knock Hall out in the 2nd.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 11, 2015)

And I think Ferguson will win mainly cause Barboza took the fight on short notice I think he'll gas early


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 11, 2015)

Wow.. What a great fight Ferguson v Barboza . 

Love to see part 2


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 11, 2015)

Damn that was quick, hope tomorrow's main event doesn't turn out that way


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 11, 2015)

Weidman is ko that pretender.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 11, 2015)

Nah I think rockhold will finish him


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm in rockhold comer too. I'm not a massive fan of weidman, sure he beat silva twice. He nearly got beat by lyoto,which rockhold destroyed. Although you can't compare both fights. 

Need to get some sleep today lol. 4 hours sleep on 2 days lol. Ufc needs to start earlier lol


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 12, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> I'm in rockhold comer too. I'm not a massive fan of weidman, sure he beat silva twice. He nearly got beat by lyoto,which rockhold destroyed. Although you can't compare both fights.
> 
> Need to get some sleep today lol. 4 hours sleep on 2 days lol. Ufc needs to start earlier lol


get on ufc and pick any of the fighters fighting tomorrow and I will pick the opponent.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 12, 2015)

My UFC picks for tonights fights:

Aldo over McGregor
Weidman over Rockhold
Souza over Romero
Maia over Nelson
Stephens over Holloway


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> get on ufc and pick any of the fighters fighting tomorrow and I will pick the opponent.


Wish I could. Got kids bath and bed to sort out. Then it's some uk boxing, whyte vs Joshua. Can jump on after that. 11.30 onwards but that's uk time.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 12, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> My UFC picks for tonights fights:
> 
> Aldo over McGregor
> Weidman over Rockhold
> ...


Conor over Aldo 
Rockhold over weidman
Souza over Romero 
Nelson over Maia 
Holloway over Stephens


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 12, 2015)

Im changing my pick aldo has this 100%.
Fuck did frankie look good last night, i yelled so loud i woke my wife and daughter up when that left cracked mendes.
Yoel looked to dwarf souza at weigh ins
Winners: aldo, weidman,romero,nelson,holloway, faber,torres


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 12, 2015)

Ryan made artm look like shit.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2015)

The motherfucking night has finally arrived!

And guess what... I'm gonna miss it, my uncle and aunt's 50th wedding anniversary


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2015)

Anybody got a free stream?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 12, 2015)

Lucky punch landed by mcgregor same as dos santos vs cain #1 just plain luck. If aldo gets the rematch or if edgar gets the next shot mcgregor will lose his next fight.

Quote me or book it either way im not going to be wrong.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 12, 2015)

Daaaamnnn


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 12, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Lucky punch landed by mcgregor same as dos santos vs cain #1 just plain luck. If aldo gets the rematch or if edgar gets the next shot mcgregor will lose his next fight.
> 
> Quote me or book it either way im not going to be wrong.


You think aldo will be given an immediate rematch


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 12, 2015)

KryptoBud said:


> You think aldo will be given an immediate rematch


yes i could see aldo vs mcgregor 2 happening before edgar gets the next shot at the belt. Rematches=Big $$$ just look at ufc doing rousey vs holm 2 instead of giving tate the next title shot UFC is all about the $$$.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anybody got a free stream?




Recapping now on fox sports one post fight show.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2015)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 12, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> yes i could see aldo vs mcgregor 2 happening before edgar gets the next shot at the belt. Rematches=Big $$$ just look at ufc doing rousey vs holm 2 instead of giving tate the next title shot UFC is all about the $$$.


Joe Rogan just said when a champion gets beat that easy there's no need for a rematch. Cant wait for edgar get a shot at him


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 12, 2015)

Edgar v McGregor is gonna be nuts.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 12, 2015)

KryptoBud said:


> Joe Rogan just said when a champion gets beat that easy there's no need for a rematch. Cant wait for edgar get a shot at him


Good thing joe rogan does not book the fights. The UFC does.

I'd say 75% chance aldo gets the rematch and 25% Edgar gets the next shot at the belt.

IF aldo is out for a while again then that is the only way aldo dont get the next shot. BUT edgar coming off a 1st round KO as well is fresh and should be ready to fight asap so that would be the fight to make if aldo is on the shelf of a extended period of time.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 12, 2015)

I gotta agree with Rogan . 


IMO the fans would rather see Frankie v Conor.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 12, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I gotta agree with Rogan .
> 
> 
> IMO the fans would rather see Frankie v Conor.


I cant see that being true. Aldo vs Mcgregor rematch>>>Edgar ZzZzZ vs Mcgregor

Almost every long serving champion gets a rematch right away its just the way it works. Aldo was also coming off a long lay off and a injury so he rightfully deserves a rematch to bring his A game.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2015)

@theexpress Your thoughts on tonight's main event?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 12, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I cant see that being true. Aldo vs Mcgregor rematch>>>Edgar ZzZzZ vs Mcgregor
> 
> Almost every long serving champion gets a rematch right away its just the way it works. Aldo was also coming off a long lay off and a injury so he rightfully deserves a rematch to bring his A game.


Although maybe how aldo called out the UFC/Reebok for the fighter pay deal might come back on him and he wont get his rematch right away.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 12, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I gotta agree with Rogan .
> 
> 
> IMO the fans would rather see Frankie v Conor.


I agree I think franky should've been given the fight for the interim belt before mendes


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2015)

McGregor will kill Edgar


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 12, 2015)

It look like Rockhold beat the hell out of Weidman. I did not see that coming at all.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 13, 2015)

I really thought Weidman would dominate LR on the ground. That rematch is going to be outstanding.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 13, 2015)

Also i dont see mcgregor moving up to 155 and beating either cowboy or dos anjos. he will get manhandled and tooled by both of them anywhere the fight goes.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 13, 2015)

KryptoBud said:


> Joe Rogan just said when a champion gets beat that easy there's no need for a rematch. Cant wait for edgar get a shot at him


I bet he forgot his saying when they booked ronda for a rematch. I don't think he got beat that bad but got caught with what some call a lucky shot. You know it's not like he got bartered for 2 rounds and got knock out so bad you need time off.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 13, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I really thought Weidman would dominate LR on the ground. That rematch is going to be outstanding.


You should of known better after the lyoto fight. Had he done what he did in the third and fourth all fight he would of won. Rockhold is an elite fighter and was set in stone that he would win.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 13, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> I bet he forgot his saying when they booked ronda for a rematch. I don't think he got beat that bad but got caught with what some call a lucky shot. You know it's not like he got bartered for 2 rounds and got knock out so bad you need time off.


You mean like Weidman lol


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 13, 2015)

Conor vs Aldo 2 has to happen. You can't refuse him a shot when he has been a champion for so long. Conor vs Edgar is also a great fight. 

I like Edgar chances in that fight. He has the skill set to cause Conor problems.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 13, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Conor vs Aldo 2 has to happen. You can't refuse him a shot when he has been a champion for so long. Conor vs Edgar is also a great fight.
> 
> I like Edgar chances in that fight. He has the skill set to cause Conor problems.


I like Edgar to beat connor if it ever happens, but I wont hold my breath


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2015)

"I felt when we stared down, I felt his right hand was twitching, which was a subtle tell for me. He is ready to unload that right hand and I feel that will be a downfall for him. if he lets that right hand go, I will not be there. I simply enter the way I enter, and that is enough, they either overextend or they shrink away, but either way it is not good for them. I will create traps and dead-space inside that octagon and i will walk him into that dead space, but all of a sudden he will be in danger. We will collide in the middle of the octagon and José will fall on the first exchange" - Conor McGregor


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Aldo will win .


Ha ha ha ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2015)

Weres sunshine and his bullshit now ??


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Weres sunshine and his bullshit now ??


You need to grow up.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 13, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "I felt when we stared down, I felt his right hand was twitching, which was a subtle tell for me. He is ready to unload that right hand and I feel that will be a downfall for him. if he lets that right hand go, I will not be there. I simply enter the way I enter, and that is enough, they either overextend or they shrink away, but either way it is not good for them. I will create traps and dead-space inside that octagon and i will walk him into that dead space, but all of a sudden he will be in danger. We will collide in the middle of the octagon and José will fall on the first exchange" - Conor McGregor


ZzZzZz yawn....

Mcgregor says this nonsense to make himself and dumb dumbs of mma believe he is actually skilled.

I 100% know for a fact mcgregor will/is going to lose his next fight. Quote me or book it either way he is going to lose his next fight.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 13, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> ZzZzZz yawn....
> 
> Mcgregor says this nonsense to make himself and dumb dumbs of mma believe he is actually skilled.
> 
> I 100% know for a fact mcgregor will/is going to lose his next fight. Quote me or book it either way he is going to lose his next fight.


He is very skilled, skilled enough to beat everyone in front of him and beating a guy that no one in the ufc could beat. he has an unorthodox fighting style and a killer left hand.

I think at this points it's hard to have any form of case to say he is unskilled. He is very beatable though but that's easier said than done. Wrestlers were ment to beat Aldo too but they didn't either. But I don't see the Conor time being that long. 1-3 title fights max. 

I'm no Conor fan but don't mind him either. What I find stupid beyond belief is the ufc have offered him to winner of the cowboy fight. 2 title fights in row, feel bad for those guys like petis who should have a shot before Conor.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> ZzZzZz yawn....
> 
> Mcgregor says this nonsense to make himself and dumb dumbs of mma believe he is actually skilled.
> 
> I 100% know for a fact mcgregor will/is going to lose his next fight. Quote me or book it either way he is going to lose his next fight.


lol dude, he called it word for word, that's some Nostradamus level predictions! 

I felt bad as fuck for Jose, I can't believe some of the fans fuckin' booed the guy, he could single handedly murder every single fan in attendance if he wanted to.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2015)

Shit happens... I think it's Donalds time, I got cowboy winning.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 13, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> He is very skilled, skilled enough to beat everyone in front of him and beating a guy that no one in the ufc could beat. he has an unorthodox fighting style and a killer left hand.
> 
> I think at this points it's hard to have any form of case to say he is unskilled. He is very beatable though but that's easier said than done. Wrestlers were ment to beat Aldo too but they didn't either. But I don't see the Conor time being that long. 1-3 title fights max.
> 
> I'm no Conor fan but don't mind him either. What I find stupid beyond belief is the ufc have offered him to winner of the cowboy fight. 2 title fights in row, feel bad for those guys like petis who should have a shot before Conor.


The only way Mcgregor moves up to 155 is if cowboy beats dos anjos. Dos anjos is the type of fighter UFC has been avoiding matching him up with his whole career and cowboy will be more then willing to stand with mcgregor which plays into both fighters strength which is their stand up game.

Plus cowboy has the bigger fight name to the ufc fans which will sell alot more then dos anjos vs mcgregor fight would.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Shit happens... I think it's Donalds time, I got cowboy winning.


I dunno the way he beat Pettis was pretty damn impressive, I think he's juicin tbh


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 14, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> The only way Mcgregor moves up to 155 is if cowboy beats dos anjos. Dos anjos is the type of fighter UFC has been avoiding matching him up with his whole career and cowboy will be more then willing to stand with mcgregor which plays into both fighters strength which is their stand up game.
> 
> Plus cowboy has the bigger fight name to the ufc fans which will sell alot more then dos anjos vs mcgregor fight would.


Like a lot of fans, I really like cowboy. I don't see him beating dos anjos though. He could take cowboy down like he did petis. Slight difference is Cowboy doesn't mind the ground game unlike petis who has been beaten before against the ground game. 

Dos anjos then faces Conor then all I see is defeat to Conor. They don't need a household name like cowboy, they have Conor who is the biggest face in the ufc now rousey lost. It might even be on the same card as rousey at ufc 200. Nothing confirmed but I can see them too at 200. Conor headlining. 

I know ufc wouldn't want 1 person holding both belts. How frickin old school mma would be like if they said ufc 200 would have Conor defending both belts (if he won them). Not 100% but didn't they make a pride tournament when all winners had to fight again on the same card.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 14, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> I dunno the way he beat Pettis was pretty damn impressive, I think he's juicin tbh


Didn't think it was impressive at all. He had great coaching and a great gameplan. They knew how to beat him and did it easy enough. His last loss came because of ground work, so even just a fan like me could see his best chance is on the ground. 

Against cowboy, a such gameplan won't work. He has above average ground/sub work. But is known slightly for suffering in the mid section with kicks. I'd take a fair few fake shots while kicking just after. Cowboy can suffer with a lack of get go at the start. Lost the last fight because he didn't do much in the first two rounds, at that point it could be make or break time. Hope cowboy wins though


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 14, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Didn't think it was impressive at all. He had great coaching and a great gameplan. They knew how to beat him and did it easy enough. His last loss came because of ground work, so even just a fan like me could see his best chance is on the ground.
> 
> Against cowboy, a such gameplan won't work. He has above average ground/sub work. But is known slightly for suffering in the mid section with kicks. I'd take a fair few fake shots while kicking just after. Cowboy can suffer with a lack of get go at the start. Lost the last fight because he didn't do much in the first two rounds, at that point it could be make or break time. Hope cowboy wins though


It was definitely impressive, Pettis has a really good ground game and is the best in the devisin overall and on top of that he pretty much beat Pettis in the stand up, but as I said I think dos anjos is juicin


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 14, 2015)

Shit most of these guys juice bublonichronic they just know when to cycle off.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 14, 2015)

I think there is less people using them then using


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Do you guys think Sage Northcutt is juicing?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Man, what a weird couple of years in the sport.. the most dominant champion of all time get's knocked out, a new middleweight champion emerges and defeats him in an even more devastating fashion than before! The youngest and most dominant Light Heavyweight Champion of all time gets in trouble and has to vacate his title. The most dominant female champion in UFC history gets knocked out in one of the years top highlight reels, the only featherweight champion in UFC history gets knocked out in 13 seconds by a man that has changed the sport, and now an even newer, better, stronger middleweight champion has risen in dominant fashion.. We're on the cusps of another legitimate double weight title holder in McGregor. The featherweight division is still as hot as it's always been. And Jones is on his way back! 

Fuuuuuuck, what an excellent time to be an MMA fan!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 15, 2015)

LOL @ all the Mcgregor bandwagoners...


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 15, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL @ all the Mcgregor bandwagoners...


Why are you laughing? Mcgregor is a huge talent that is taking MMA to new heights of popularity. Not only is Conor a great fighter, he captures peoples attention by his comments whether you like him or not. Conor is the real deal and though I thought Aldo would whoop him silly like I knew Rockhold would whoop Weidman, I am glad Conor won because this is huge for the sport and to a fan (me) who has been watching UFC since UFC 1, this will only increase the sports popularity.

Speaking of UFC 1, is anyone interested in the original pioneers of the sport, Shamrock and Gracie fighting in 2016? Two 50 year old men slugging it out lol.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 16, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL @ all the Mcgregor bandwagoners...


Every champion of every sport around the world has bandwagoners. Jon Jones doesn't have so many fans because he is a great fighter, nope it's because he wins a lot.

Fans love players,fighters,teams that win.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you guys think Sage Northcutt is juicing?


Really doubt it, surly if he is it will show on a drugs test. 

Not just that but he is a young lad and won't juice because it will kill what career he might have. When you pass your test you don't speed until you have some points on the clock (uk,USA might not use points)

At his age his build can be down to pure determination and plenty of training. He wants to impress so could be working out like mad. He is facing guys a lot older than him and that can make him look more built than them. 

I was so impressed with him at his last fight, gave me a real wtf moment for the first time in a long while. As he is a karate fighter as such, I dint think he would have much of a ground game and when he got grounded and did OK. At that point like many before him, I though that's it,game over. 99% of the time it is, sure they can defend somewhat but it always ends in a loss. He then turns the fight over by fighting back the same way the guy thought he would win. 

Kid has some talent, he can have s bright future in mma. Ofc you need some talent but fighting at such a young age will give him an advantage in years to come. 

I wish mma would of been this big when I was growing up.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 17, 2015)

Aldo defenetly needs a rematch cus that was a flash knockdown.. he got caught.. so why is Rousey getting one? Ufc its just a popularity contest now no true P4P rankings, there a fuqn joke


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Aldo defenetly needs a rematch cus that was a flash knockdown.. he got caught.. so why is Rousey getting one? Ufc its just a popularity contest now no true P4P rankings, there a fuqn joke


I would say give Aldo the rematch for the sole fact he's been champ for 10 years, BUT wait until June at least, maybe put it on a 4th of July card. Since you can't have McGregor just sitting around until then, give him Frankie in Feb. or March OR if McGregor wants to face the winner for the Lightweight belt, have them fight for it in Juney/July and give Frankie another shot at Aldo on the same card, winner of that fight get's McGregor next fall. Going that route takes away Aldo's rematch though, I'm sure if he lost to Edgar that opportunity would be gone.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I would say give Aldo the rematch for the sole fact he's been champ for 10 years, BUT wait until June at least, maybe put it on a 4th of July card. Since you can't have McGregor just sitting around until then, give him Frankie in Feb. or March OR if McGregor wants to face the winner for the Lightweight belt, have them fight for it in Juney/July and give Frankie another shot at Aldo on the same card, winner of that fight get's McGregor next fall. Going that route takes away Aldo's rematch though, I'm sure if he lost to Edgar that opportunity would be gone.


Aldo needs a rematch first. I feel bad for Frankie but like you said ten years. It all happened so fast. Very disappointing fight, I wanted to see a war.




Nobody got too hurt I think mcgregor might have fucked up his hand. Either way they are ready.. Or can be in a few months. Edger should fight max holloway.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Aldo needs a rematch first. I feel bad for Frankie but like you said ten years. It all happened so fast. Very disappointing fight, I wanted to see a war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aldo got KTFO and McGregor broke his hand I read. Rogan was talking about brain injury on his podcast said Aldo needed at least 6 months off based on a few of his Dr. guests opinions of head trauma. I'm not a Dr. so what the fuck do I know though?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Aldo got KTFO and McGregor broke his hand I read. Rogan was talking about brain injury on his podcast said Aldo needed at least 6 months off based on a few of his Dr. guests opinions of head trauma. I'm not a Dr. so what the fuck do I know though?


wtf.. Gets hit once gets brain damage, I find that hard to believe. If he really can't fight for 6 months then edgers up..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> wtf.. Gets hit once gets brain damage, I find that hard to believe. If he really can't fight for 6 months then edgers up..


Problem is there's really no way to tell for sure until the fighters career is long over. That was the first time Jose was KO'd in his entire career as far as I know, his only other loss in 2005 was due to submission, so I'd guess guys like him don't have too much to worry about when it comes to brain damage. I'm worried about guys like Diego Sanchez, Clay Guida, Chris Leben, etc. Still though, I'd probably recommend taking _some_ time off, I don't know much about traumatic brain injuries so I tend to go with the docs opinion when it comes to that stuff


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> wtf.. Gets hit once gets brain damage, I find that hard to believe. If he really can't fight for 6 months then edgers up..


That's how it should work, but it won't. They're making holly holm wait for rousey and wasn't a flash ko it was a one sided beating.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 17, 2015)

KryptoBud said:


> That's how it should work, but it won't. They're making holly holm wait for rousey and wasn't a flash ko it was a one sided beating.


I agree UFC is just trying to protect Connor..
They know if Aldo fights him again it will be a different story. Also how many title shots has Frankie had?? Too tham many.. hes just too tham boring.. hes lost every match by decision.. they where close but his style is kinda boring to me, he either boxes and eeks out a decision or just wrestles and GnP wich its kinda boring too. 
Hes a very good fighter but his style is boring.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> I agree UFC is just trying to protect Connor..
> They know if Aldo fights him again it will be a different story. Also how many title shots has Frankie had?? Too tham many.. hes just too tham boring.. hes lost every match by decision.. they where close but his style is kinda boring to me, he either boxes and eeks out a decision or just wrestles and GnP wich its kinda boring too.
> Hes a very good fighter but his style is boring.


Dude, Edgar has been in some exciting wars (Manor comes to mind). Edgar comes to drop bombs on fools.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> wtf.. Gets hit once gets brain damage, I find that hard to believe. If he really can't fight for 6 months then edgers up..


He took some major shots once he hit the floor and before the ref jumped in to stop the fight. The first and only punch when standing, was on the chin. Once Aldo hit the floor he was taking hammer fists to the face. His nose was all busted up once he got up.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 18, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Dude, Edgar has been in some exciting wars (Manor comes to mind). Edgar comes to drop bombs on fools.


Manor?? Who tfk is that??


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 18, 2015)

LOL all aboard the Mcgregor bandwagon around here...

I hope you all are using protection when riding on Mcgregors D u might catch that dirty irish crackhead virus that he got.

And PS I having been apart of MMA and UFC/PRIDE ALOT longer than anyone here so dont go throwing out that your a "fan" when you dont have close to the knowledge about the sport and business side of MMA/UFC that I have from over the years working with the sport/business.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 18, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL all aboard the Mcgregor bandwagon around here...
> 
> I hope you all are using protection when riding on Mcgregors D u might catch that dirty irish crackhead virus that he got.
> 
> And PS I having been apart of MMA and UFC/PRIDE ALOT longer than anyone here so dont go throwing out that your a "fan" when you dont have close to the knowledge about the sport and business side of MMA/UFC that I have from over the years working with the sport/business.


Hi Dana White, didn't realize you were a cannabis fan too. Should I start sending you the money direct when I order my pay per view fights?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 18, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Manor?? Who tfk is that??


Hahaah I meant Maynard.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 18, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL all aboard the Mcgregor bandwagon around here...
> 
> I hope you all are using protection when riding on Mcgregors D u might catch that dirty irish crackhead virus that he got.
> 
> And PS I having been apart of MMA and UFC/PRIDE ALOT longer than anyone here so dont go throwing out that your a "fan" when you dont have close to the knowledge about the sport and business side of MMA/UFC that I have from over the years working with the sport/business.






I hate Dana, I liked the original ufc much better..no hype, no rounds, no broads, no gloves, sometimes three fights in a Night...true warriors.

Me and my dad used to rent the vhs tapes and been fans since ufc 1, I loved the David vs Goliath matches. Don Fry was a bad MF.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 18, 2015)

Those were great times for sure but the sport has evolved way past that.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> He took some major shots once he hit the floor and before the ref jumped in to stop the fight. The first and only punch when standing, was on the chin. Once Aldo hit the floor he was taking hammer fists to the face. His nose was all busted up once he got up.


Yeah I think the "6 mos" comment about Aldo is precautionary...with all the new intel coming out bout concussions and traumatic brain injury...Dr.'s likely to error on side of caution when dealing w concussions so as to not lead to TBI from post-concussion syndrome


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

^^^Not trying to contradict what you said, just building off of it...saying likely Aldo doesn't have long term brain damage...but concussion is likely and must be treated appropriately so as to not lead to permanent dain bramage as can occur if concussed individual sustains an additional head injury shortly after first head injury.

EDIT: I posted this message to clarify that I wasn't hating on your post, it seems I can, at times, come off a bit adversarial, it's likely that I simply Don't Play Well With Others for some reason but I'm trying : )


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I hope you all are using protection when riding on Mcgregors D.


Haha, that got me weak! McGregor definitely talented/skilled fighter (although I would say he has even greater skills as an orator) but there does seem to be a lot of mma fans these days happily "riding."


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

This pretty cool, I like these dudes approach to weigh-ins, they're just having fun and yet you can tell they are professional by their mannerisms...


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

Im taking:
Cerrone (Dos Anjos dope but Cowboy da dude)
Dos Santos
Johnson
Markos
Jury
Marquardt (just for shitz n giggz)


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 19, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> Those were great times for sure but the sport has evolved way past that.




Has it though? Its evolved into the WWF and Dana is Vince McMahon.. Too much hype and contrived drama, Brock Lesnar and Kimbo were an embarrassment to the sport..if Dana likes you, you fight tomato cans and get a belt shot..if he don't its much more difficult. 

It was never important to fight in every state, the gate brings in chump change..its like 12-15 k people.. All the revenue comes from ppv and merchandise. I don't like how you can upkick from the ground but you can't be kicked..its dumb.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 19, 2015)

Reem just Ktfo dos santos! Called that one a while ago


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Im taking:
> Cerrone (Dos Anjos dope but Cowboy da dude)
> Dos Santos
> Johnson
> ...


Haha 1 / 6...def not my best predictions...


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 20, 2015)

Jds, what a disappointment you are. 

As for the Aldo discussion. Aldo deserves a rematch. When you are a champion for so long, it's a given that you should get one. I also agree with rogan that when you get knockout you should have a min of 6 months off.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 20, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Has it though? Its evolved into the WWF and Dana is Vince McMahon.. Too much hype and contrived drama, Brock Lesnar and Kimbo were an embarrassment to the sport..if Dana likes you, you fight tomato cans and get a belt shot..if he don't its much more difficult.
> 
> It was never important to fight in every state, the gate brings in chump change..its like 12-15 k people.. All the revenue comes from ppv and merchandise. I don't like how you can upkick from the ground but you can't be kicked..its dumb.



_I meant the technical aspect not the marketing side_.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 20, 2015)

Nate Diaz tryin' to get that payday son! lol

I just bought some weed called Conor McGregor. My friend came back with the best line of the night "This shit will knock you out like Jose Aldo!" lmfao


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 20, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Reem just Ktfo dos santos! Called that one a while ago


Same..all the way back in 2011 in called that one as well.

JDS is a washed up and overrated bum overeem made him look like a punk.

JDS=Reemed


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Mcgregor knows alot about getting on his knees and begging thats why hes danas bottom bitch. Mcgregor sucked danas dick all the way to his way to the title.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Anybody read lips? Wonder what Diaz said after the fight it was all pretty much blocked out


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Anybody read lips? Wonder what Diaz said after the fight it was all pretty much blocked out


I read that basically he was calling out McGregor...saying that himself was the only worthwhile matchup for McGregs


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh, cause for the few seconds it wasn't blocked I think he said somthin like "they takin everything we've worked for" so I assumed it was about nicks suspension


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Oh, cause for the few seconds it wasn't blocked I think he said somthin like "they takin everything we've worked for" so I assumed it was about nicks suspension


"F--k that," Diaz said. "Conor McGregor, you're taking everything I worked for, motherf--ker. I'm gonna fight your f--king ass. You know what's the real fight, what's the real money fight -- me. Not these clowns that you already punked at the press conference. Ain't nobody wants to see that. You know you can beat them already. It's an easy fight. You want the real s--t. Right here."


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

That would be a good fight mcgregor would have no chance on the ground and Diazs boxing mixed with his reach is bad news for mcgregor


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

Diaz lol, shit.. Nobody want to see that.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Anybody who been a fan for a long time loves the Diaz bros, or loves to hate, that's a fact


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 21, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Mcgregor knows alot about getting on his knees and begging thats why hes danas bottom bitch. Mcgregor sucked danas dick all the way to his way to the title.


That and he Knocked the Fuck out of everyone in his path. I see you hating on Conor, why is that? Did your first and only MMA fight lead to your brutal KO and retirement?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Conor is legit but as been said many times before styles make fights and I think Nate is a bad matchup for Connor


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Another thing I think is funny Is how people think Conor is so bad as cause he talks shit during the fight, nick was doin that WAY back in strikeforce and that's why people love him (like Conor) mcgregor is kinda like watching a young nick Diaz lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Gotta love the bitch slaps he use to do lol


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Anybody who been a fan for a long time loves the Diaz bros, or loves to hate, that's a fact




I'll agree with that, but there's probably a dozen guys I'd rather see get a title shot..I'd start with Frankie or Aldo.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Another thing I think is funny Is how people think Conor is so bad as cause he talks shit during the fight, nick was doin that WAY back in strikeforce and that's why people love him (like Conor) mcgregor is kinda like watching a young nick Diaz lol




More power than Diaz


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Conor is legit but as been said many times before styles make fights and I think Nate is a bad matchup for Connor


Conor would destroy Nate


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> More power than Diaz


True, but we already Know both Diaz have a hard chin, I'm guessing the way it would go down is they would box it out for a couple rounds with Nate having the upper hand due to reach,(and knowing how to use it) then ultimately it going to the ground where Nate would get the sub


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> True, but we already Know both Diaz have a hard chin, I'm guessing the way it would go down is they would box it out for a couple rounds with Nate having the upper hand due to reach,(and knowing how to use it) then ultimately it going to the ground where Nate would get the sub


I'll put $100 on Conor


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll put $100 on Conor


It's a bet...screen tap since we can't shake


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

Despite the fact Rousey was decisively beaten by Holm, UFC President Dana White said an immediate rematch is the most logical option and going another direction should be grounds for losing his promoter’s license.

I think he's right, this applies to Jose aldo too..YOU CAN'T PICK AND CHOOSE. DANA WHITE IS SUCH A BItCH IMO


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Despite the fact Rousey was decisively beaten by Holm, UFC President Dana White said an immediate rematch is the most logical option and going another direction should be grounds for losing his promoter’s license.
> 
> I think he's right, this applies to Jose aldo too..YOU CAN'T PICK AND CHOOSE. DANA WHITE IS SUCH A BItCH IMO


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

This is prolly the best sub in UFC, I'm sorry but if Diaz and mcgregor go to the ground mcgregor loses, but I don't really see him getting a title shot either way Conor is just to marketable and Dana wants to keep him champ as long as possible ,


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Aldo does deserve a immediate rematch just as much as rousy and definitely more so than Weidman tho


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>







The lowest poi t of the sport IMO.. I have no love for Tito bit the contrived fight of him n Dana was truly the most embarrassing point of the ufc..like Dana the douche could last 30 seconds with a washed up Tito. Pathetic! It was WWF style gay.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Speaking of WWF whatever happen to that one wrestler who was suppose to do MMA, MC punk I think it was? Weren't they tryn to match him up with the green power ranger lol


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

Another one of Dana the Douches awful ideas.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

LOL everyone got the irish fever... McCrackedout is a unskilled bum....All you bandwagon "fans" got me LOLing everytime I see you bouncing on McCrackedout D here.

PS. That irish bum would not last 1 min with me in a MMA fight or street fight I would destroy him or anyone else in less then 1 min. BOOK IT.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

I read that rousey did an interview. She said some of her teeth were loosened in her Last fight. She said she won't be able to eat an apple for 6 months. Looks like Hollys going to have to fight someone else. Tate I guess.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL everyone got the irish fever... McCrackedout is a unskilled bum....All you bandwagon "fans" got me LOLing everytime a see you bouncing on McCrackedout D


Come on now he clearly is a talented fighter....I don't like him or hate him anymore or less than any other fighter but gotta give credit where it's due...and I was actually kinda excited to see the green ranger fight again tbh


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

Also HAHAHAHa at all you loser JDS fans I told you all overeem would knock him out and what a suprise i was right again.

JDS is just like mcCrackedout overrated and unskilled.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Wasn't it express that was the big JDS fan boy? I remember like a month ago tellin him he'd get "reemed" he go super pissedlol I bet he's bummed now


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wasn't it express that was the big JDS fan boy? I remember like a month ago tellin him he'd get "reemed" he go super pissedlol I bet he's bummed now


Yup. That what happens to bandwagon fan boys who cheer for unskilled overrated fighters. Just like when McCrackedout loses 100% his next fight im going to be here laughing in all your faces. BOOK IT.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

He may have gotten a lucky shot on Aldo and might be able to do it again...i think Frankie has the best chance to beat him right now, and I think Nate could too


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> He may have gotten a lucky shot on Aldo and might be able to do it again...i think Frankie has the best chance to beat him right now, and I think Nate could too


Ya like JDS was able to land that lucky punch he beat cain with for the belt it is just luck 0 skill and thats why he got destroyed when they fought everytime again because he got lucky the first fight just like McCrackedout did vs aldo.

I think Dos anjos is the toughest fight for the irish bum right now then Edgar is the next toughest matchup. I think both dos anjos and edgar would beat the irish crack head easily.

Im a really big Diaz bros fan but nate would not be able to beat mcgregor it would be a intresting fight and lots of hype with trash talk back and forth between the 2 of them but Mcgregor would/will beat Diaz imo.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL everyone got the irish fever... McCrackedout is a unskilled bum....All you bandwagon "fans" got me LOLing everytime I see you bouncing on McCrackedout D here.
> 
> PS. That irish bum would not last 1 min with me in a MMA fight or street fight I would destroy him or anyone else in less then 1 min. BOOK IT.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Just adds to my point McCrackedout = a unskilled loud mouth Bum off the street


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

I wouldn't call McGregor unskilled, he's a very good boxer with great power.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Just adds to my point McCrackedout = a unskilled loud mouth Bum off the street


lol he just knocked out the pound for pound best fighter in the world in 13 seconds, are you nuts or trolling?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Just adds to my point McCrackedout = a unskilled loud mouth Bum off the street





Cmon man..he ain't kimbo or Lesnar.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Ya like JDS was able to land that lucky punch he beat cain with for the belt it is just luck 0 skill and thats why he got destroyed when they fought everytime again because he got lucky the first fight just like McCrackedout did vs aldo.
> 
> I think Dos anjos is the toughest fight for the irish bum right now then Edgar is the next toughest matchup. I think both dos anjos and edgar would beat the irish crack head easily.
> 
> Im a really big Diaz bros fan but nate would not be able to beat mcgregor it would be a intresting fight and lots of hype with trash talk back and forth between the 2 of them but Mcgregor would/will beat Diaz imo.


A catchweight between mcgregor n dos anjos with both belts on the line would be "the biggest UFC fight ever" lol, anyone notice how every fight is the best fight ever now, They hype shit way to much now


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

No catch weight, dumb Dana is too stupid to pull that off..its not like the fan base wanted to see a Silva vs Jones fight for 6 years when both were in their prime.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Cmon man..he ain't kimbo or Lesnar.


Lesnar was 10x more legit then McCrackedout before his injury.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> No catch weight, dumb Dana is too stupid to pull that off..its not like the fan base wanted to see a Silva vs Jones fight for 6 years when both were in their prime.


The reason is simple, if you do a catchweight between two champs one will lose their marketability...no Bueno for business


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> A catchweight between mcgregor n dos anjos with both belts on the line would be "the biggest UFC fight ever" lol, anyone notice how every fight is the best fight ever now, They hype shit way to much now


yes every title fight now is "The biggest in UFC history" according to the UFC hype train.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Lesnar was 10x more legit then McCrackedout before his injury.


I still think lesnar came back to early after surgery...if he'd a waited longer he might still be champ


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lol... Dude was like 5-3 and fought once after his injury.. Had like 3-4 shots @ the belt. .. He's great [email protected] fake fighting though!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Lol... Dude was like 5-3 and fought once after his injury.. Had like 3-4 shots @ the belt. .. He's great [email protected] fake fighting though!


Ya and he wasnt to bad at real wrestling either 106 victories and 5 losses plus a NCAA championship in wrestling. and a UFC championship in MMA.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

Huge difference from rasslin in college and the ufc.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Huge difference from rasslin in college and the ufc.


not really... hes was a champ in Ncaa and UFC he was obviously one of the top real wrestlers all time


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

almost every high level wrestler from Ncca has some sort of sucess in mma when they swtich over to mma if you watched alot of mma you would know this. Wrestling is the number 1 skill base to have in mma thats why all these top Ncaa wrestlers translate easily over to mma.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

I would have loved to see Randy Couture break every bone in his face and out wrestle him in his prime. 

Dude had theeee Easiest route to the belt ever and he was 5-3 in a down time in heavyweights .. He had no business in the octagon.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> almost every high level wrestler from Ncca has some sort of sucess in mma when they swtich over to mma if you watched alot of mma you would know this. Wrestling is the number 1 skill base to have in mma thats why all these top Ncaa wrestlers translate easily over to mma.





You don't need to watch ufc to know that..its common sense... Most fights are going to the ground ..whether its in the street or the ring.. Its common sense, lesnar was all Braun and little skill, that's why he man handled Frank Mir until he had to tap out..


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I would have loved to see Randy Couture break every bone in his face and out wrestle him in his prime.
> 
> Dude had theeee Easiest route to the belt ever and he was 5-3 in a down time in heavyweights .. He had no business in the octagon.


NO that would of been McCrackedout who had the easiest path to a title shot.

He had no buisness being in the octagon but he won the HW belt against a hall of famer and one of the best all time.
Plus he was the top PPV selling draw alltime and its not even close.

Once again the bandwagon no mma knowledge fans here have me shaking my head.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> You don't need to watch ufc to know that..its common sense... Most fights are going to the ground ..whether its in the street or the ring.. Its common sense, lesnar was all Braun and little skill, that's why he man handled Frank Mir until he had to tap out..


Ya and next time he fought him he destroyed him like he was in the first fight. Lesnar had little skill but he was a ncaa and ufc heavyweight champ?

You are just making yourself sound really uneducated in mma here with these stupid posts.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

I was just thinking the same thing about you, you are on the verge of zero credibility man. 

Heath fuckin Herring 
Frank Mir x2 ( that's an absolute nightmare matchup for mir) Dirty Dana knew this. 

45 year old Randy Couture coming out if retirement.. That is without a doubt the easiest path to a belt you will ever see @ that weight class.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lesnar fought his first fight against Mir, he lost. 

Second fight against Heath Herring . He won! 

@ 1- 1 he fought and beat a 45 year old Randy Couture ( coming out of retirement for a payday). And became champ..

Tell me that's not bullshit.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Lesnar fought his first fight against Mir, he lost.
> 
> Second fight against Heath Herring . He won!
> 
> ...


lol at thinking lesnar vs herring was a boring fight that says all anyone would need to know about your mma knowledge right their so now I know you dont have a clue about mma and are just a bandwagon fan.

Lesnar is the ONLY man in the history of mankind to win a division 1 ncaa wrestling title and UFC heavyweight title and the wwe title but I guess that means lesnar does not have any skill.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lol ... Herring is a tomato can, just like Lesnar. He was supposed to be an easy win so the Lesnar could get the belt.. Who gives a fuck about a WWF title? It may as well be an emmy or an Oscar. We've already established the ridiculous 2 fight gauntlet he had to run in order to get the belt from a 45 year old retiree . The fact that you keep denying these facts is only proof you are extremely bias when it concerns McGregor..he must have banged your girlfriend or something.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Lmao a brock lesnar. Yea bro, all skill.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Lol ... Herring is a tomato can, just like Lesnar. He was supposed to be an easy win so the Lesnar could get the belt.. Who gives a fuck about a WWF title? It may as well be an emmy or an Oscar. We've already established the ridiculous 2 fight gauntlet he had to run in order to get the belt from a 45 year old retiree . The fact that you keep denying these facts is only proof you are extremely bias when it concerns McGregor..he must have banged your girlfriend or something.


LOL like i said in the other post ive made you can tell you no nothing about mma so talking with you is pointless because you are too uneducated about mma. One sec your talking about lesnar being shit now your talking about mcgregor out of nowhere kid you dont have a clue what your talking about at all your lost.

you think lesnar is a can the same level fighter as heath herring so that is all that needed to be said about your zero knowledge of mma. you are the one who is getting smacked in the face post after post by me and you keep saying the exact same bird brained no knowledge nonsense.

Not one person here can name anyone else who has won and did what lesnar has done in his wrestling and MMA career because he is the only person EVER to do that. Not to mention he was a very good football player and made vikings training camp but I guess that takes no skill ethier.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

You really are a stupid mother fucker, YOU are the guy who said McGregor had the easiest path for a title shot... I proved you wrong, its clearly Lesnar who did.. He was 1-1 and got to face a 45 year old hasbeen for it..If you can't recognize that you are either retarded or too biased to admit it.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao a brock lesnar. Yea bro, all skill.




These WWF fanboys can't handle reality.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Not to mention the only fights lesnar lost was to former world champion heavyweights. All 2 of Cain,Overeem and Mir were champions at some point in thier careers I cant say the same about your lover mcgregor who has lost to 2 bums fighters just like he is in his career already.

Get owned once more McCrackedout irish bum fanboy


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm not a McGregor fan, I thought Aldo would whoop him, You're hatred for the guy has clouded your judgement.. He's got power and most guys can't stand with him..you've been saying he's going down for awhile now.. How long before you admit he's no chump.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> You really are a stupid mother fucker, YOU are the guy who said McGregor had the easiest path for a title shot... I proved you wrong, its clearly Lesnar who did.. He was 1-1 and got to face a 45 year old hasbeen for it..If you can't recognize that you are either retarded or too biased to admit it.


well if stupid that must make you a brain dead vegtable then because WOW what you are saying is nonsense. Also I cant help that im a mother fucker yours is just so easy you know.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Not to mention the only fights lesnar lost was to former world champion heavyweights. All 2 of Cain,Overeem and Mir were champions at some point in thier careers I cant say the same about your lover mcgregor who has lost to 2 bums fighters just like he is in his career already.
> 
> Get owned once more McCrackedout irish bum fanboy


His only shot at winning was brute strength. Skill is what it takes to beat a big and strong freak show like brock lesner.


Skilled wrestler. But we all know you have to be a skilled mixed martial artist to be successful in the octagon. Unless your brock lesner and have a huge natural advantage against almost everyone you face.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I'm not a McGregor fan, I thought Aldo would whoop him, You're hatred for the guy has clouded your judgement.. He's got power and most guys can't stand with him..you've been saying he's going down for awhile now.. How long before you admit he's no chump.


You obvious got no clue what you are talking about once again because I knew of mcgaygor long before anyone here and said he will go far because of his mouth he can talk good behind the mic and he does dana off on the side. McGaygor will 100% lose his next fight to either edgar or dos anjos.

Mcgaygor got whooped by 2 bums and lesnar lost to 3 former champs but lesner is a can and mcgaygor is your saviour. Grow up kid


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

I just wish that pretender stuck around longer, Roy Nelson and damn near every other heavyweight would have embarrassed him further. He's better off in the pretend Fights that have scripted winners and losers.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> You obvious got no clue what you are talking about once again because I knew of mcgaygor long before anyone here and said he will go far because of his mouth he can talk good behind the mic and he does dana off on the side. McGaygor will 100% lose his next fight to either edgar of dos anjos.
> 
> Mcgaygor got whooped by 2 bums and lesnar lost to 3 former champs but lesner is a can and mcgaygor is your saviour. Grow up kid


Mcgregor beat aldos ass. Anyone that makes aldo cry like a baby is a bad muthafucker. I don't like mcgregor but he is the champion. I respect the champion.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I just wish that pretender stuck around longer, Roy Nelson and damn near every other heavyweight would have embarrassed him further. He's better off in the pretend Fights that have scripted winners and losers.


LOL ya lesnar was a pretender in the UFC alright...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL ya lesnar was a pretender in the UFC alright...


His fists were bigger them some guys heads. A guy his size with his motor can compete with anyone. Not because he's a highly skilled competitor but because he's a freak of nature.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Mcgregor beat aldos ass. Anyone that makes aldo cry like a baby is a bad muthafucker. I don't like mcgregor but he is the champion. I respect the champion.


LOL at he beat aldos ass he landed a lucky punch same as dos santos did vs cain and everyone was pouncing on his D after that fight to but once again I was right in saying cain will mess that overrated bum jds up just like anyone of aldo,edgar or dos anjos is 100% going to destroy mcgaygor next fight. The only way these unskilled bum fighters like JDS or Mcgaygor can beat a legit champ is with a lucky one punch ko that will never happen again or else they will get smacked around like im doing to this one punk on here

Also you are not a true champ until you defend your belt at least 1 time. Just look at the pics above to see one.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL at he beat aldos ass he landed a lucky punch same as dos santos did vs cain and everyone was pouncing on his D after that fight to but once again I was right in saying cain will mess that overrated bum jds up just like anyone of aldo,edgar or dos anjos is 100% going to destroy mcgaygor next fight.
> 
> Also you are not a true champ until you defend your belt at least 1 time.


If we meet up at a gas station and I knock you out in 1 punch did I not beat your ass? Or do I actually got to punch you in the asshole for that statement to be true?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL at he beat aldos ass he landed a lucky punch same as dos santos did vs cain and everyone was pouncing on his D after that fight to but once again I was right in saying cain will mess that overrated bum jds up just like anyone of aldo,edgar or dos anjos is 100% going to destroy mcgaygor next fight. The only way these unskilled bum fighters like JDS or Mcgaygor can beat a legit champ is with a lucky one punch ko that will never happen again or else they will get smacked around like im doing to this one punk on here
> 
> Also you are not a true champ until you defend your belt at least 1 time. Just look at the pics above to see one.


McGregor will probably beat frankie. But will lose to aldo the next time around. The thing about McGregor is he's a big guy. His punches do damage so he always has a chance. Kinda like Brock .


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> If we meet up at a gas station and I knock you out in 1 punch did I not beat your ass? Or do I actually got to punch you in the asshole for that statement to be true?


 
So your saying if you fought say Mcgaygor right now and you knocked him out one punch right at the start in either a street fight or mma that you beat his ass or is it just luck. The correct answer is its all just luck if you win by one punch at the start .

you,me or anyone can beat any fighter in the world if you just get lucky and connect on the first punch we throw right at the start before they can react its not skill nor is it laying out a 5-10-15 min ass whooping now that giving someone a beating not just landng a lucky left or right haymaker you just throw wildly and connect with at the start thats not a fight thats just lucky.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> So your saying if you fought say Mcgaygor right now and you knocked him out one punch right at the start in either a street fight or mma that you beat his ass or is it just luck. The correct answer is its all just luck if you win by one punch at the start .


Yes if I knocked out McGregor I would be saying I beat his ass and he couldn't take my power. Would I be lying?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

I got a buddy just like you, if his guy loses its ' a lucky punch' Was weidmans punch lucky vs Silva? 

How about when he blocked a kick n broke his leg..lucky?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Next time he'll know what I am capable of doing and he will try to avoid it so he doesn't lose , again.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I got a buddy just like you, if his guy loses its ' a lucky punch' Was weidmans punch lucky vs Silva?
> 
> How about when he blocked a kick n broke his leg..lucky?


Wow if you dont think when silva snaped his leg was bad luck or lucky for weidman than I dont know what to tell you but to just leave now and go get your head checked right now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> So your saying if you fought say Mcgaygor right now and you knocked him out one punch right at the start in either a street fight or mma that you beat his ass or is it just luck. The correct answer is its all just luck if you win by one punch at the start .
> 
> you,me or anyone can beat any fighter in the world if you just get lucky and connect on the first punch we throw right at the start before they can react its not skill nor is it laying out a 5-10-15 min ass whooping now that giving someone a beating not just landng a lucky left or right haymaker you just throw wildly and connect with at the start thats not a fight thats just lucky.


Let's say he attacks me beats me up for a while then I hit him with that shot. Is it still luck then? You seem to want to pick and choose when it really counts and when it doesn't.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yes if I knocked out McGregor I would be saying I beat his ass and he couldn't take my power. Would I be lying?


 you,me or anyone can beat any fighter in the world if you just get lucky and connect on the first punch we throw right at the start before they can react its not skill nor is it laying out a 5-10-15 min ass whooping now that giving someone a beating not just landng a lucky left or right haymaker you just throw wildly and connect with at the start thats not a fight thats just lucky. 

Ive been involved in pro and amateure mma just about my entire life and not 1 fighter ever calls landing 1 punch ko a ass whooping because everyone knows whos fighting is it can happen the other way and its not skill just all luck.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Let's say he attacks me beats me up for a while then I hit him with that shot. Is it still luck then? You seem to want to pick and choose when it really counts and when it doesn't.


But thats different then just landing 1 punch right at the start because you are going at it already with the fight started its not the same as just walking up at the start connecting on the 1st punch thrown and thats it thats just throwing and landing a lucky punch any bum off the street can do that but it takes skill to ko someone when the flow of the the back and forth of the fight has started.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Wow if you dont think when silva snaped his leg was bad luck or lucky for weidman than I dont know what to tell you but to just leave now and go get your head checked right now.





Okay.. You sound just like my buddy, he's really fuckin dumb fwiw.. Weidman and his camp practiced that for weeks..WEEKS! 
http://leonardonoto.com/what-happened-to-anderson-silvas-leg-tib-fib-fractures-explained/


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Okay.. You sound just like my buddy, he's really fuckin dumb fwiw.. Weidman and his camp practiced that for weeks..WEEKS!
> http://leonardonoto.com/what-happened-to-anderson-silvas-leg-tib-fib-fractures-explained/


ya im sure they and I practiced my lotto number picks for weeks and weeks when I won 20K 5 months ago.

and please keep going to weirdo sites like that link you posted so i can LOL some more. if you can not tell that is not a legit site then I dont think a head doc will be able to help you now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> But thats different then just landing 1 punch right at the start because you are going at it already with the fight started its not the same as just walking up at the start connecting on the 1st punch thrown and thats it thats just throwing and landing a lucky punch any bum off the street can do that but it takes skill to ko someone when the flow of the the back and forth of the fight has started.


Didn't aldo hit McGregor first? I thought he ko'd him with a counter punch.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Didn't aldo hit McGregor first? I thought he ko'd him with a counter punch.


nope they each threw one at the same time on the first punch of the fight thats not the same as getting KO when a fight is ramped up 2-3 mins in.

either way though it is just luck if you get a KO right off the bat of a fight 0 skill and it for sure is not no ass whooping. Thats why the worse fighter will always have a fighters chance to get a fluke 1 punch ko like mcgaygor and jds did in their fights for the belts.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> But thats different then just landing 1 punch right at the start because you are going at it already with the fight started its not the same as just walking up at the start connecting on the 1st punch thrown and thats it thats just throwing and landing a lucky punch any bum off the street can do that but it takes skill to ko someone when the flow of the the back and forth of the fight has started.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> nope they each threw one at the same time on the first punch of the fight thats not the same as getting KO when a fight is ramped up 2-3 mins in.
> 
> either way though it is just luck if you get a KO right off the bat of a fight 0 skill and it for sure is not no ass whooping.


Well then by your standards jose aldo didn't beat cub Swanson he just got lucky. How dumb of me this whole time I thought jose beat cubs ass real quick.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

Reputable site? 

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/12/30/5254898/ufc-168-anderson-silva-chris-weidman-dirty-defense-kick-check-break-shin-knee-spike-mma-technique


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


UH OH dana must of let His bottom bitch into safe again... I guess mcgaygor is putting his mouth to good use on dana.


Mcgaygor the bottom bitch kinda reminds me of you.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Well then by your standards jose aldo didn't beat cub Swanson he just got lucky. How dumb of me this whole time I thought jose beat cubs ass real quick.


if you dont think thats luck then WOW to you to. Thats landing a lucky shot to a tee. Like I said before any bum off the street can run up and throw a punch/knee all out and get the KO thats why its called bum rushing someone in a fight \.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Mcgaygor the bottom bitch kinda like you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> if you dont think thats luck then WOW to you to. Thats landind a lucky shot to a tee. Like I said before any bum off the street can run up and throw a punch/knee all out and get the KO thats why its called bum rushing someone in a fight \.


Many bums can take a beating and then throw that lucky punch. Your thinking is flawed.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea you ain't making much sense.. Bum rushing is the only skill that big fuck Brock had.. Charge em like a bull and try to manhandle him.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


wow someone has a real fetish for mcgaygor pics I hope dana doesnt find out about you and him being together.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Shea you ain't making much sense.. Bum rushing is the only skill that big fuck Brock had.. Charge em like a bull and try to manhandle him.


He would actually look like a bull, A big brainless bull.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

All you kids better get to bed now or your daddys mcgaygor and dana will be upset their play toys are not in bed with them.

just dont forget to use rubbers you dont know what stds that dirty irish crack head got but it seems like its too late for that with all the nut hugging you see here.

LESNARS skill>>>Mcgaygor skill and its not even close.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

Rubbers? Those are for Sailors!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

You never looked @ that second site I linked.. It will tell ya How Weidman trained on that block for weeks..


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I dont think you have a clue what your talking about your are making no sense here kid.
> 
> I think you got your brain fried from being on here 24/7.
> 
> ...


Some people can take more punishment then others. I don't know why that wouldn't make sense to you. punches that might make you go to sleep might not have that effect on others . Those said people that can take a beating can get lucky at anytime as long as they're swinging they have a chance. So what I'm saying is your lucky first punch theory goes out the window because as long as your throwing you can always get lucky.


As far as aldo vs mcgregor.These men are highly trained. No luck was involved it played out the way it was supposed to.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL like i said in the other post ive made you can tell you no nothing about mma so talking with you is pointless because you are too uneducated about mma. One sec your talking about lesnar being shit now your talking about mcgregor out of nowhere kid you dont have a clue what your talking about at all your lost.
> 
> you think lesnar is a can the same level fighter as heath herring so that is all that needed to be said about your zero knowledge of mma. you are the one who is getting smacked in the face post after post by me and you keep saying the exact same bird brained no knowledge nonsense.
> 
> Not one person here can name anyone else who has won and did what lesnar has done in his wrestling and MMA career because he is the only person EVER to do that. Not to mention he was a very good football player and made vikings training camp but I guess that takes no skill ethier.


I think mark coleman, randy couture, and johnny Hendrix were all wrestling and ufc champs.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 22, 2015)

This guy is just trolling you guys.......Brock Lesnar LOL!! come on folks.......don't dignify him with a response : P


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> This guy is just trolling you guys.......Brock Lesnar LOL!! come on folks.......don't dignify him with a response : P


And look another mcgaygor nut hugger he must be packing all of you...lesnar=3x HW champ kid


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

KryptoBud said:


> I think mark coleman, randy couture, and johnny Hendrix were all wrestling and ufc champs.


 they still never did what lesnar has done though...soo your wrong as well.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Anyone who thinks Lesnar was not legit is a brain dead no knowledge bum.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Anyone who thinks Lesnar was not legit is a brain dead no knowledge bum.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Better get back to bed with Mcgaygor and dana need their panda butt toy.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> UH OH dana must of let His bottom bitch into safe again... I guess mcgaygor is putting his mouth to good use on dana.
> 
> 
> Mcgaygor the bottom bitch kinda reminds me of you.


ahahahah losers gone to lose.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

and BTW what are you going to do about it kid thats what I knew you cant do nothing son.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> ahahahah losers gone to lose.


Yep..


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> they still never did what lesnar has done though...soo your wrong as well.


I bet Brock lesnars dick looks huge in your tiny hands. Wanna wrassle?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet Brock lesnars dick looks huge in your tiny hands. Wanna wrassle?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

I didn't see the Carwin fight, most say it should have been stopped when Shane was thumping him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I didn't see the Carwin fight, most say it should have been stopped when Shane was thumping him.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh yeah... That should have been stopped..


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

all that is missing is the 3 clowns here but i guess you are down low on your knees thats why your daddy dana and your lover mcgaygor all so happy you are doing them off.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

heres a pic of a real champ.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

and this is who you dish out a ass whooping for you all who dont remember because you all are on the end taking the beating your whole lifes.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> He would actually look like a bull, A big brainless bull.


Nice beard, bruh.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> and this is who you dish out a ass whooping for you all who dont remember because you all are on the end taking the beating your whole lifes.


Brock is almost as big of a joke as you are. This is an MMA thread not a WWE fan boy thread to jerk to.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> and this is who you dish out a ass whooping for you all who dont remember because you all are on the end taking the beating your whole lifes.


Let's see who does better at picking the winners of the next two UFC events. Here are my picks. Whoever guesses the most correct wins and the loser does not enter this thread again. Are you in, Vince McMahon?

UFC 195 winners

Condit
MIocic 
(fuck the rest) 

UFC Fight Night (Cruz Vs Dillashaw)

Cruz
Pettis
Browne
Bermudez


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 22, 2015)

Anyone here want to get on PS4 and get mauled in UFC? I am offering one punch KO's for any WWE fan boys.


----------



## sunny747 (Dec 23, 2015)

Who saw Nate Diaz call out MCDouche (Respect for the knockout, but I hate anyone that wears sunglasses inside) on FOX? That was awesome.. Joe Rogan's expression was priceless!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 23, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> heres a pic of a real champ.


Brock is good at the turtle technique (cover your face as you move into the fetal position).


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 23, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Anyone here want to get on PS4 and get mauled in UFC? I am offering one punch KO's for any WWE fan boys.


lol cheap bum can only afford a crap ps4 time to upgrade to a real system like xbox one but i guess your mommy cant afford one


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 23, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> lol cheap bum can only afford a crap ps4 time to upgrade to a real system like xbox one but i guess your mommy cant afford one


They are the same price, genius.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 23, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> heres a pic of a real champ.


get wrecked once again kid i think its time for you to get back to daddy danas and mcgaygors bed ur their sex toy after all arent you because u hug their nuts here soooo much.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2015)

The ps4 is more expensive, did you suffer a head injury recently?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 23, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> They are the same price, genius.


ya keep telling yourself that cheapo but thats all your mommy can afford for u i guess.

xboxone>>>ps4
lesnar>>>mcgaygor

me>>>you


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2015)

I've been pricing them, I hear the ps4 been having issues overheating or just shutting themselves off. Yours run okay?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 23, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> get wrecked once again kid i think its time for you to get back to daddy danas and mcgaygors bed ur their sex toy after all arent you because u hug their nuts here soooo much.


Scared to take my bet? Lmao, I don't blame you. You don't know shit about MMA.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 23, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> lol cheap bum can only afford a crap ps4 time to upgrade to a real system like xbox one but i guess your mommy cant afford one


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 23, 2015)

I have had my ps4 since they launched and have never had an issue with anything.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Nice beard, bruh.


Thanks , styled it myself.. *cough* *cough*...


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 23, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> lol cheap bum can only afford a crap ps4 time to upgrade to a real system like xbox one but i guess your mommy cant afford one


Whooping that ass With Holly, boooooi! Liver shot!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 23, 2015)

I talk mad shit When I win. No response yet from my victim. Took out St-Pierre in one round. Then I said a prayer over his unconcious body. Yes, I am Barry Frosty.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 23, 2015)

The Newer UFC games suck, homos just spam the ground reversals, now fight night round 2 was prolly the most epic fighting game ever....soooo many hours on that shit lol


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 23, 2015)

http://www.thescore.com/mma/news/918665

BOOM!!!! GET WRECKED MCGAYGOR


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 23, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> http://www.thescore.com/mma/news/918665
> 
> BOOM!!!! GET WRECKED MCGAYGOR


As a devout atheist, I too would kick Jesus's ass, if he existed. Thanks for the article, this makes me like Conor more.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 23, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> The Newer UFC games suck, homos just spam the ground reversals, now fight night round 2 was prolly the most epic fighting game ever....soooo many hours on that shit lol


I never go to the ground unless my opponent takes me down. Not many can stand and bang with me.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 23, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I never go to the ground unless my opponent takes me down. Not many can stand and bang with me.


I use to love the original UFC (don't remember my rec but I had a 4-1 win ratio) game then they fucked up the controls(just like with fight night round 3) I get that they do it to give everyone a even playingfield when the game comes out but shit just pisses me off when they change it and make it worse


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 23, 2015)

Someone gets this crack head a sandwich fast... Id break this cracked out irish bums ribs 1 punch and break his jaw with one swift kick...

you fuck with me you lay around like the rest of my victims remember that you rejects...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 23, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Someone gets this crack head a sandwich fast... Id break this cracked out irish bums ribs 1 punch and break his jaw with one swift kick...
> 
> you fuck with me you lay around like the rest of my victims remember that you rejects...


I'm so scared bro


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 24, 2015)

He does have some funky tats tho, atleast now he can pay for some decent line work!


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I never go to the ground unless my opponent takes me down. Not many can stand and bang with me.


On the ground, you do love taking them elbows to the head.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 25, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> The Newer UFC games suck, homos just spam the ground reversals, now fight night round 2 was prolly the most epic fighting game ever....soooo many hours on that shit lol


They don't suck, they just need some refinement. 

What's this ground reversal spamming you speak of. Only ones you can do are side control and a simple leg reversal.That one is more of a grounded sweep.If you take the time to learn the ground game then no one can beat you. Just like in mma, a ground fighter is always better than a stand up fighter.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 25, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> On the ground, you do love taking them elbows to the head.


Lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 25, 2015)

I think I might just pick up the new UFC to check it out, bet you I'll out bang you even tho I haven't played since undisputed 3


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Lol


You got any better?

I think I'm slowly getting worse. Could be down to smoking too much these days. I keep facing these guys with amazing stamina. I have no idea how they do it, they seem to punch me over and over and loose zero stamina. I can't even recover and before I know it I'm out. I'd love to play it loads so I can really learn the ground game, I really hope 2 has some special grappling moves. Can't wait for the second game, could be amazing or another mess.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 25, 2015)

Bisping going to destroy mr Anderson silva in london.BOOK IT.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 25, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> On the ground, you do love taking them elbows to the head.


Don't forget about the dicks to the face, he takes those quite well too.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 25, 2015)

Bisping? No way...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 25, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Bisping going to destroy mr Anderson silva in london.BOOK IT.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 26, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Bisping going to destroy mr Anderson silva in london.BOOK IT.


Not a chance. I'm not saying he can't win because it all depends on which silva turns up. Will we get the old Anderson or the one that cried. It's so tough to judge, he came off such a bad injury and didn't look good at all vs Diaz. I think this silva will be different, that silva wanted a biggish fight coming off the injury. This silva will have something to prove and possible the best silva we have seen in a few years. 

I also don't rate bisping one bit. I rate him as a top fighter in his weight,but doesn't have the required skill to be elite or even a champion. His fights are also a tad dull, he fights a lot like lyoto but not as skilled. Obviously being from England I'd love to see him win though. Might even buy a ticket and travel 5 hours to get there.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 26, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> You got any better?
> 
> I think I'm slowly getting worse. Could be down to smoking too much these days. I keep facing these guys with amazing stamina. I have no idea how they do it, they seem to punch me over and over and loose zero stamina. I can't even recover and before I know it I'm out. I'd love to play it loads so I can really learn the ground game, I really hope 2 has some special grappling moves. Can't wait for the second game, could be amazing or another mess.


My ground game has improved. If it stays standing, I will KO you in one round. If it goes to the floor, you will have the advantage.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 26, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> My ground game has improved. If it stays standing, I will KO you in one round. If it goes to the floor, you will have the advantage.
> 
> View attachment 3572114


What division you in? 

I'm confident in my skills of being rubbish. Poor stand up,poor ground and bad at subs too. So many don't even learn the ground game so once down I win. Got to the red belt a few times but always get smashed there.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Yup. That what happens to bandwagon fan boys who cheer for unskilled overrated fighters. Just like when McCrackedout loses 100% his next fight im going to be here laughing in all your faces. BOOK IT.


Lol I'm still a Jds fan. He couldn't land on reem had wrong game plan. And herb Dean with the early stoppage. Still a huge Jds fan. '


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2015)

Jds has made a career of lucky punches.. Lol I'll never cheer for a gay ass wrestler Fuck Cain Velasquez. Werdum will wreck him again


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2015)

He should have fought Alistair the same way he fought Shane carwin stay to outside and keep that jab in his face. He fucked up looking for one big shot. Cuz everyone knows reem Chin sucks and Jds hits like a truck. It's been a rough few years for jds. Jds will bounce back. He didn't look as swolle as he used to. Hope he wasn't on the horses meat diet like reem


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Not a chance. I'm not saying he can't win because it all depends on which silva turns up. Will we get the old Anderson or the one that cried. It's so tough to judge, he came off such a bad injury and didn't look good at all vs Diaz. I think this silva will be different, that silva wanted a biggish fight coming off the injury. This silva will have something to prove and possible the best silva we have seen in a few years.
> 
> I also don't rate bisping one bit. I rate him as a top fighter in his weight,but doesn't have the required skill to be elite or even a champion. His fights are also a tad dull, he fights a lot like lyoto but not as skilled. Obviously being from England I'd love to see him win though. Might even buy a ticket and travel 5 hours to get there.


It's not that silva looked bad against Diaz....Diaz made gsp condit and silva all look bad, for some reason a lot of people don't realize how good he actually is, and I do think he won the condit and gsp fights but got robbed by decision


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 26, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Lol I'm still a Jds fan. He couldn't land on reem had wrong game plan. And herb Dean with the early stoppage. Still a huge Jds fan. '


Heard your boy king louie caught one in the dome a few days ago.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 26, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Lol I'm still a Jds fan. He couldn't land on reem had wrong game plan. And herb Dean with the early stoppage. Still a huge Jds fan. '


I honestly think you are the only real mma fan here. and I agree jds shouldve/couldve mauled overeem if he had let his hands go and threw some bombs but he seemed more afraid of reems striking then reem was of his.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I honestly think you are the only real mma fan here. and I agree jds shouldve/couldve mauled overeem if he had let his hands go and threw some bombs but he seemed more afraid of reems striking then reem was of his.


U can say what u want about Jds. U can never take away his accomplishments. He destroyed everyone with pure boxing most of his career. He still holds record for most consecutive wins at heavyweight. Jds is still a stud. He has plenty of time left to evolve.. past two years he been injured and hasn't fought much. That takes it's toll. He needs regular fights and his confidence back. Look how washed up werdrum was not too long ago. He was even gonna retire. Now he is hw champ of world. Don't right jds off.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Heard your boy king louie caught one in the dome a few days ago.


He will be ok... It's hard trying to make it out. Chicago. Too many things out to kill ya drugs gangs Chicago police department ect. Close to 3k people shot so far this year. Almost 500 murdered


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2015)

Cigano fucked up letting him off the cage. Congrats to reem. He fought a smart fight and moved well and used his kicks to keep Jds way outside his effective range. Teen used every bit of his 81 inch reach


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2015)

JDS is a 1 trick pony and everyone is onto him, I don't think he'll have much more success in the octagon tbh his beating Cain was the definition of a fluke


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> JDS is a 1 trick pony and everyone is onto him, I don't think he'll have much more success in the octagon tbh his beating Cain was the definition of a fluke


Cain is the derric rose of mma his frail body can't deal with it anymore..He willgo out like shogun rua washed up do to surgery except much less a legend.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> JDS is a 1 trick pony and everyone is onto him, I don't think he'll have much more success in the octagon tbh his beating Cain was the definition of a fluke


Nine straight wins is not a fluke. Cain couldn't do that and never will neither has any other heavyweight in the ufc


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2015)

Chiraq http://heyjackass.com/


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2015)

He is 3:3 of his last 6 fights with the 7th being the fluke win over Cain...he did have a impressive beginning of his career but that's the peak if it I'm afraid


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 26, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Bisping going to destroy mr Anderson silva in london.BOOK IT.




No chance that happens..none


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 27, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> It's not that silva looked bad against Diaz....Diaz made gsp condit and silva all look bad, for some reason a lot of people don't realize how good he actually is, and I do think he won the condit and gsp fights but got robbed by decision


Nah that gsp fight was all one sided. From memory, gsp completely grounded him, taking him down at will and keeping him there. Again from memory, that was a very one sided fight. Condit was a lot of the same, condit grinded out the win and Diaz didn't like that. He quit after that fight saying mma wasn't about mixed martial arts anymore but how to win each fight. People don't want to fight but to do what needed to get the win, in this case grinding out a points victory.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 27, 2015)

When jds got knocked out my first thoughts. Oh dear,overeem knocked you out. Time to drop your head in shame and open a coffee shop. At least when people are stoned they won't see the shame in your eyes. 

Next up jds vs big foot, about time big foot got an easy fight.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2015)

Jds won't fight big foot there good friends. The reem is a k1. Grand prix champion he can strike well and hit hard. The reem was in a good moment being perfectly healthy on a two fight winning streak and didn't skip a beat in action or train ing . Jds has been on the dl basically two years. Everyone has cage rust being gone that long. that's why I went with werdum over Cain and why I'm going Lawler over condit. That was a fight the reem needed to win as his contract was up.but yeah it was his worst fight ever and he looked like shit and a shell of himself . I'm still a huge Jds fan he will be back watch


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 31, 2015)

You are probably correct or close as. Although overeem is still a bum. Fight win streaks are not too hard in heavyweight. Mir had one and should still but that's another story. I like Mir, he has arguably the best comeback ever. From knocked out to a sub then being sub back and then another sub. Epic. But that's just me, I always feel dissatisfied with any ufc event if they don't have a sub or some great grappling or some bjj.Watched olivera fight and that was pretty good. Watch most of his fights, it's always pretty decent. I like there style, they are like snakes and once they get you,they never let go. In this case they take your back and never let go. They lock on and will either punch you forever or you will tap out.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 31, 2015)

Reem a bum, lol you bandwagoners crack me up...he's makin his own comeback I can wait till he gets a title shot


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 1, 2016)

Joe Rogan looks like he's trying hard not to be gay at the weigh inn's. I knew he was gay. His eyes keep wandering south when the dudes undress.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 1, 2016)

Lmao..they took his creepy ass off the stage.good call guys,Joe was starting to look like a sex offender up there


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh fuck, he's back!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 1, 2016)

What reason is there to watch weigh ins other than checkin out men in their underwear?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Joe Rogan looks like he's trying hard not to be gay at the weigh inn's. I knew he was gay. His eyes keep wandering south when the dudes undress. View attachment 3576005 View attachment 3576006


Ain't nothin wrong with checkin out another dudes junk, comparison n all...but the way he biting his lip is a little off


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 1, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> What reason is there to watch weigh ins other than checkin out men in their underwear?


I like watching the face off, sometimes they can be pretty entertaining and you get a good look at how well each fighter is controlling their emotions prefight


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I like watching the face off, sometimes they can be pretty entertaining and you get a good look at how well each fighter is controlling their emotions prefight


Uhh, plus if you plan on betting on the fight it can be pretty revealing as to who's in better shape or more mentally prepared,I don't really watch them since I don't bet anymore


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 1, 2016)

I just seen the Lawler v Hendricks part 2... That's a bad decision.. Hendricks had won 4 rounds.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 1, 2016)

Yea it seemed pretty backwards to me lawler won the fight he lost to decision and won the fight he lost to decision, smells like boxing to me


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 1, 2016)

I watched McGregor v mendes also..I'm slowly becoming a McGregor fan .. Sinead O'Connor sang his intro- foggy dew, good stuff .. She looks like a cracked out dude BTW.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Jan 2, 2016)

You heard it here first! UFC 195 Predictions. I am only interested in the last two fights on this card but on the 17th, the whole card is stacked!

UFC 195 winners

Condit
MIocic
(fuck the rest)

Where you at, Dana White @Shea_Heights ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I just seen the Lawler v Hendricks part 2... That's a bad decision.. Hendricks had won 4 rounds.


I can't understand how robbie won either. Lawler was out struck.. The combinations hendric put together that always ended with leg kicks were awsome.. The take downs.. Robbie lost.. imo


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm glad they gave it to lawler, those baby kicks and punches shouldn't win fights like they did against Diaz


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 2, 2016)

5th round alone made it worth $60, the rest of the card not so much. I would like to see it again.


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 3, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> 5th round alone made it worth $60, the rest of the card not so much. I would like to see it again.


Do you have to pay $60 to watch it? I get all ufc events and ppv for free. 

That was a great ppv, a lot of good fights and a lot of good finishers. McDonald fight being my favourite. From a locked in sub to locking in a sub, it was amazing although I know his opponent wasn't the best at subs. Not seen him before but the sub he missed makes me think his sub are below par. Condit vs lawler fight was great too, though condit won that fight from my view. Last round could of showed the judges which way they want to go. It was by far the best last round I have seen in a long time. 

Event was great can't wait for the cruz fight.

I think cruz wins that, what do you guys think? Thought that promo last night was funny, T.J looked very uncomfortable. although neither were that great but still funny.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Jan 3, 2016)

Thor_ said:


> Do you have to pay $60 to watch it? I get all ufc events and ppv for free.
> 
> That was a great ppv, a lot of good fights and a lot of good finishers. McDonald fight being my favourite. From a locked in sub to locking in a sub, it was amazing although I know his opponent wasn't the best at subs. Not seen him before but the sub he missed makes me think his sub are below par. Condit vs lawler fight was great too, though condit won that fight from my view. Last round could of showed the judges which way they want to go. It was by far the best last round I have seen in a long time.
> 
> ...


I am betting on Cruz to win. I can't stand D.J. Share that link you have to watch the UFC events, friend.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 3, 2016)

I didn't see the McDonald fight. I thought condit was gonna get his hand raised too, but wasn't shocked that it went the other way. I like both of them wouldn't mind a rematch. The way they both hung on the fence at the end showed they gave everything they had. The larkin decision surprised me, I thought he won.
I live in boston and thinking about goin to the cruz fight. Never been to live event. Tickets are pretty expensive and I'm not sure how well you can see from the cheap seats. I think dillishaw wins by k.o.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I can't understand how robbie won either. Lawler was out struck.. The combinations hendric put together that always ended with leg kicks were awsome.. The take downs.. Robbie lost.. imo


Lawler had a huge advantage on significant strikes. Almost finished the fight twice. Idk how condit made it out of round five that was a sick ass round


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I watched McGregor v mendes also..I'm slowly becoming a McGregor fan .. Sinead O'Connor sang his intro- foggy dew, good stuff .. She looks like a cracked out dude BTW.


It's one thing to be a fan. But get isn't a goat or even top p4p guy. Frankie will dethrone him also lets see how he does at 155 rda Showtime pettis lots of great fights and variables there. Only thing certain is McGregor has a Chin a nasty left and fast kicks


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2016)

Thor_ said:


> Do you have to pay $60 to watch it? I get all ufc events and ppv for free.
> 
> That was a great ppv, a lot of good fights and a lot of good finishers. McDonald fight being my favourite. From a locked in sub to locking in a sub, it was amazing although I know his opponent wasn't the best at subs. Not seen him before but the sub he missed makes me think his sub are below par. Condit vs lawler fight was great too, though condit won that fight from my view. Last round could of showed the judges which way they want to go. It was by far the best last round I have seen in a long time.
> 
> ...


 dillashaw got too good and is too in the zone. He is training with ludwig at elevation in Denver full time now to. Your gonna see what just one major injury will due to a career. Back in 2011 I'd have Cruz.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 3, 2016)

theexpress said:


> It's one thing to be a fan. But get isn't a goat or even top p4p guy. Frankie will dethrone him also lets see how he does at 155 rda Showtime pettis lots of great fights and variables there. Only thing certain is McGregor has a Chin a nasty left and fast kicks


Is edgar gonna get the next shot?
I think last nights ppv was the first in awhile that hasn't had a pound for pound best in the world or breaking records of ppv buys.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 3, 2016)

Macdonald sliding out of that sub using the cage was fucking amazing! I have never seen anything like that in my entire life! 

I'm taking Cruz in that fight


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 3, 2016)

Cruz will whoop him, bad too


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 3, 2016)

https://streamable.com/fcjf

lmao


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I can't understand how robbie won either. Lawler was out struck.. The combinations hendric put together that always ended with leg kicks were awsome.. The take downs.. Robbie lost.. imo





theexpress said:


> It's one thing to be a fan. But get isn't a goat or even top p4p guy. Frankie will dethrone him also lets see how he does at 155 rda Showtime pettis lots of great fights and variables there. Only thing certain is McGregor has a Chin a nasty left and fast kicks








theexpress said:


> It's one thing to be a fan. But get isn't a goat or even top p4p guy. Frankie will dethrone him also lets see how he does at 155 rda Showtime pettis lots of great fights and variables there. Only thing certain is McGregor has a Chin a nasty left and fast kicks




Agreed.. I dunno why Aldo was even standing with him.. He should have put him on his back .. He's got zero ground game. 


Dillishaw is going to murder Cruz


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I can't understand how robbie won either. Lawler was out struck.. The combinations hendric put together that always ended with leg kicks were awsome.. The take downs.. Robbie lost.. imo




Other than the 20 second fury at the end of the fight..Johnny whooped him every round.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Agreed.. I dunno why Aldo was even standing with him.. He should have put him on his back .. He's got zero ground game.
> 
> 
> Dillishaw is going to murder Cruz


You're taking Edgar over McGregor and Dillashaw over Cruz?

I'm taking the opposite, this should be interesting!

Did you see Cruz verbally rape TJ in that last video I posted?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2016)

Franky will fuck McGregor up. 

I don't see TJ losing to Cruz, I don't see anybody beating TJ in that division.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Jan 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Franky will fuck McGregor up.
> 
> I don't see TJ losing to Cruz, I don't see anybody beating TJ in that division.


Have you seen Cruz fight? Cruz is going to win easy on points.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Franky will fuck McGregor up.
> 
> I don't see TJ losing to Cruz, I don't see anybody beating TJ in that division.


I don't see any way Edgar can win that fight. He has good wrestling, but McGregor will nullify that with his range. He has a 6" reach advantage over Frankie

I think Cruz will outsmart, overpower and overwork TJ. I don't think we'll see a finish, but it'll be a dominant performance


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2016)

I've seen Cruz a few times, I saw the Faber fight.. Dude is a China doll n always getting hurt. Dillishaw is a baby beast..Cruz is in trouble if he don't get hurt walking to the weigh in or sparring. 

Franky will cover up n take McGregor down and keep the whole fight on the ground..McGregor has a garbage ground game.. I think the fight will be kinda boring but Edgar will win handily.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2016)

What you guys think bout tony Ferguson.. I see him 2 times only he very impressive IMO.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Jan 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I've seen Cruz a few times, I saw the Faber fight.. Dude is a China doll n always getting hurt. Dillishaw is a baby beast..Cruz is in trouble if he don't get hurt walking to the weigh in or sparring.
> 
> Franky will cover up n take McGregor down and keep the whole fight on the ground..McGregor has a garbage ground game.. I think the fight will be kinda boring but Edgar will win handily.


Dilleshaw got KTFO by Dodson. Dodson got his ass whooped twice by Dimetrious Johnson. Dimetrious Johnson got beat (his only loss) to Cruz. Dimetrious Johnson is currently the pound for pound best fighter. Cruz wins easy!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just looked up odds and TJD is favored. I'm not alone, TJ got this.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What you guys think bout tony Ferguson.. I see him 2 times only he very impressive IMO.


Tonys a beast.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah..he's looked great in the two fights I've seen him.. Like to see him get a shot @ Pettis.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Jan 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah..he's looked great in the two fights I've seen him.. Like to see him get a shot @ Pettis.


Tony Ferguson Vs Conor Mcrgregor would be a fight I would rather see. I don't think Conor can beat Dos Anjos and I don't think the UFC would allow the money train to get derailed.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2016)

I think Tony would embarrass him, That seem like a real bad matchup for Connor.. Both got great chins n power but I don't see Tony losing. 

Tony don't even look like a 155# .. He look like he walk around @ 175-180..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Tony don't even look like a 155# .. He look like he walk around @ 175-180..


I bet most of them do lol, except Edgar I bet he was the only guy walking to the ring at 55


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I bet most of them do lol, except Edgar I bet he was the only guy walking to the ring at 55




You are probably right, it just look like Tony could fight @ middle weight..some guys can cut weight real easy.


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 5, 2016)

Conor vs Edgar will be a one sided event and same goes if he moves up. Dos anjos has a good ground game, he showcased this vs showtime. Both petis and Conor are alike, both are quality in the stand up, both are not great on the ground. Both have losses vs fighter with a ground game.

Unless he improves his takedown defence then Edgar will win. Sure he has knockout power and could abuse edger in the stand up. But given Chad managed to take him down with ease, Edgar will keep him on the ground. Dos anjos has a ground and stand up game so in theory is definitely the better fighter on paper. Still think if he moves up, he shouldn't have a shot, he has a win streak on his weight class so was worthy of a title shot but moving up he has 0 wins. So why should he be allowed a shot? He should have to start at the bottom like everyone moving. Him and ronda get special treatment and it's not right. 

I'm also starting to think lawler leaves brown envelopes for the judges before the fight.


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 5, 2016)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Dilleshaw got KTFO by Dodson. Dodson got his ass whooped twice by Dimetrious Johnson. Dimetrious Johnson got beat (his only loss) to Cruz. Dimetrious Johnson is currently the pound for pound best fighter. Cruz wins easy!


Sorry but these are irrelevant. A lot has changed and so have the fighters. 

I'm still taking cruz. I think if the cruz of old turns up then it's a W. If I was cruz I'd really get in TJ head, he really didn't like the promo one bit. It's not my favourite part of fighting but you have to respect the effect it can cause. Back it up and you can dictate the fight.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't see mcgregor actually moving up, why would he he's at the perfect position right now all he has to do is defend the title a couple times and he's prolly the highest paid UFC fighter ever, moving up puts his hype train at risk and Dana Is a smarter business man then that, but if he does move up that does tell that he really is pretty bad ass


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 5, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I don't see mcgregor actually moving up, why would he he's at the perfect position right now all he has to do is defend the title a couple times and he's prolly the highest paid UFC fighter ever, moving up puts his hype train at risk and Dana Is a smarter business man then that, but if he does move up that does tell that he really is pretty bad ass


Dana has already said he is moving up. Conor also said he is and will fight at both weights. This is also the same person that derailed the ronda hype train. He could also be at the wrong weight atm but can cut weight easy enough. It wouldn't shock me if Edgar is the only natural fighter in that weight class. 

His next fight better not be Diaz. That's not a fight I'd want to see too much. Pre fight talks would do everyone head in. Both have a big mouth on them.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 5, 2016)

Thor_ said:


> Dana has already said he is moving up. Conor also said he is and will fight at both weights. This is also the same person that derailed the ronda hype train. He could also be at the wrong weight atm but can cut weight easy enough. It wouldn't shock me if Edgar is the only natural fighter in that weight class.
> 
> His next fight better not be Diaz. That's not a fight I'd want to see too much. Pre fight talks would do everyone head in. Both have a big mouth on them.


I don't think Dana really thought Holmes could beat rousy, he was prolly thinkin the same thing everyone was rousy will run up grab hear and rip her arm off instead she tryd to box...and I think if rousy would have just stuck with what got her where she is she would've won and prolly will win the rematch....but I didn't realize mcgregor already said he was actually gonna do it, we'll see how well he does against someone his own size


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 5, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I don't think Dana really thought Holmes could beat rousy, he was prolly thinkin the same thing everyone was rousy will run up grab hear and rip her arm off instead she tryd to box...and I think if rousy would have just stuck with what got her where she is she would've won and prolly will win the rematch....but I didn't realize mcgregor already said he was actually gonna do it, we'll see how well he does against someone his own size


Rousey tried to do what she always does and couldn't. She was out classed and a rematch will end the same way or worse. I don't see any reason she should get a rematch anyways it wasn't a competitive fight.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 5, 2016)

I think anyone who defends a title more than once should get a rematch when they lose it...and rousy only attempted a couple takedowns I'm sure if she would have pushed it she could have gotten more and ultimately the sub, she let her own hype psyc her out and tryd to outbox a boxing champ


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 5, 2016)

The ufc should have someway to figure out who gets a rematch and treat them all the same.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think anyone who defends a title more than once should get a rematch when they lose it...and rousy only attempted a couple takedowns I'm sure if she would have pushed it she could have gotten more and ultimately the sub, she let her own hype psyc her out and tryd to outbox a boxing champ


Na, hollys to strong to be held down. She'll get up every time. Imo


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Na, hollys to strong to be held down. She'll get up every time. Imo


I was surprised by how strong she was in the clinch


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Na, hollys to strong to be held down. She'll get up every time. Imo


Your prolly right, but we've seen she don't have to hold you down long to get a sub..and I still think Holmes was on something but until she gets caught that means nothing


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 5, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your prolly right, but we've seen she don't have to hold you down long to get a sub


I think being beat like that is gonna effect her a lot, especially after dominating every other opponent her whole career.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I think being beat like that is gonna effect her a lot, especially after dominating every other opponent her whole career.


Rhonda is a bully.. I was saying holly could whoop her ass for a while now.. Holly hits hard, her trainer said she held back a lot with her previous fights.He said they needed to get rounds in.. I believe him, the shots Rhonda took were vicious.


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 5, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think anyone who defends a title more than once should get a rematch when they lose it...and rousy only attempted a couple takedowns I'm sure if she would have pushed it she could have gotten more and ultimately the sub, she let her own hype psyc her out and tryd to outbox a boxing champ


Where is that unlike button, I'd hit it multiple times by now lol. An ex-champion should only get a rematch if he or she is screwed. Rua and Hendricks come to mind. That rousey fight was as close as the uk and Australia. Think holly had the only actual take down of the night. Rousey even tried her judo trip which was denied and holm fell backwards. Technically a take down but not really. She was also dirty in that fight, hit holly after the bell. She didn't swing until she heard the bell. 

Rematch is the same result unless she can take her down. She uses a judo trip to ground people, well minus a lucky fall, it was denied. Holm has great ground to standing and is strong there and in the clinch. Rousey best chance is charge and hope you don't get knocked out. Or don't chase her down, box clever and await an actual takedown. She by no means deserves a rematch, neither does Aldo. Both ko way too convincing for a rematch, Aldo one shot but still not a close fight. But if one has it then the other should too. ufc are like a parent that has favourites one child over another.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 5, 2016)

This from the guy who thinks lawler didn't win that fight? He's been robbed and got some lucky breaks in dedsicion that's that, and there is no way condit could have gotten that win especially with a title on the line


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 5, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your prolly right, but we've seen she don't have to hold you down long to get a sub..and I still think Holmes was on something but until she gets caught that means nothing





Every fighter in every weight class is on something.. Holly is a BAD bitch..she would beat Rouseys ass 10\10 times .

Rousey is the most overrated overhyped athlete of all time.


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 5, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> This from the guy who thinks lawler didn't win that fight? He's been robbed and got some lucky breaks in dedsicion that's that, and there is no way condit could have gotten that win especially with a title on the line


well I didn't mention condit above, but yes like many others I thought he won the fight. Even fighters like woodley, thought condit won the fight.im not the only one. Just like the result the fans are split on who they thought won. If I said he was robbed then that's a slight over exaggeration. Not the first time lol

Might try and watch a replay and see if I still swing that way.they Should have a rematch. That fight was great, lawler is steadily become my favourite fighter to watch. Two of the best fights I have from one fighter in a long time.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 5, 2016)

Please do and this time watch the fight not the statistics before you decide who you thought won


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 8, 2016)

"BREAKING: Multiple sources confirm UFC will soon announce UFC 197 for March 5 in Vegas with Dos Anjos/McGregor and Holm/Tate."

https://twitter.com/jeremybotter/status/685288570525859841


Damn, this is going to be awesome!

McGregor 4 lyfe


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 8, 2016)

Yesterday Dana White announced Holm would be fighting, but didn't say who or when. Nice to see they're gonna let her fight and not wait around for rousey for god knows how long. I'm surprised they chose tate as the opponent though. She was promised the rematch against rousey that holm ended up getting, found out by watching good morning America that she wasn't and when she asked dana white about it was told if you don't like it you should retire. I wonder what happens if tate wins, does Rhonda fight her for the belt or the girl that beat her ass?
I think if McGregor goes up to 155 he should have to vacate the 145 belt or fight Edgar before moving up. Can't keep claiming to own or have cleaned out a division when you haven't fought the #1 guy. I'm starting to believe that fight is being avoided for a reason. The ufc is getting a little like wwe with manufactured conflict to sell ppv's. To much attention given to entertainment and not enough on rankings, sport, and competition. There was an interview with Dana White recently where he was saying how good of friends he was with Rousey and talked to her on the phone everyday since she lost. When you're a promoter and you also make the fights having close personal relationships with some of the athletes seems like a conflict of interest. How do you not have favorites? That's why you have Rousey gets the rematch, but not aldo. Cain gets a rematch, but not Weidman. When jones comes back and beats DC again does he get a 3rd shot at jones? This is the only sport where this kind of stuff happens.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2016)

rda is gonna dog walk McGregor .... I got dos anjos by submission


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 8, 2016)

theexpress said:


> rda is gonna dog walk McGregor .... I got dos anjos by submission


For sure. Dos Anjos is goin to destroy mcgaygor and I cant wait to see all of mcgaygors nut hugging bandwagon fans crying like little punks after he gets whooped.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> For sure. Dos Anjos is goin to destroy mcgaygor and I cant wait to see all of mcgaygors nut hugging bandwagon fans crying like little punks after he gets whooped.


I thought for sure rda was on roids but he must not with all the new testing going on.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 9, 2016)

Suprised mcgregor wants to jump right into dos anjos, atleast take a couple warm up fights, but if your depending on a 1 hit ko I guess it don't matter, what's mcgregor gonna do when dos anjos walks through his left hand like he did with Pettis, sure mcgregor hits harder but anjos can take a shot pretty good


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 9, 2016)

I just seen McGregor's under investigation in Ireland for posting pics with guns.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 9, 2016)

Lol that fools crazy


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Suprised mcgregor wants to jump right into dos anjos, atleast take a couple warm up fights, but if your depending on a 1 hit ko I guess it don't matter, what's mcgregor gonna do when dos anjos walks through his left hand like he did with Pettis, sure mcgregor hits harder but anjos can take a shot pretty good


McGregor has heavier hands then pettis but Showtime has heavier and flashier kicks


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2016)

And for sure McGregor isn't gonna carry as much ko power at 155 like he does at 45. I'd like to see a rematch with him and Poirier at 155 for his first match . Dustin looking much better at 155 and cowboy moving up ,to 170. That man is a fool


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 10, 2016)

This is a good video that shows how technical Dominic Cruz is


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This is a good video that shows how technical Dominic Cruz is


Machida has better footwork and is harder to hit


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> For sure. Dos Anjos is goin to destroy mcgaygor and I cant wait to see all of mcgaygors nut hugging bandwagon fans crying like little punks after he gets whooped.


Is this you in the video?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2016)

rda by rear naked choke ....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 11, 2016)

Dillishaw should fight Joe soto again. I'm not going to lie I was hella wishing Joe would win that fight. Took that fight on 1 nights notice, that guy was pretty pimp.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 13, 2016)

Yoel Romero fails an out of competition drug test. I'm shocked!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 14, 2016)

Mcgregor is gonna shitcan dos anjos. he's been killing himself to make 145. at 155 he's going to have a speed and power combination that these guys aren't ready for.

WAR CRUZ!!!!!!!!!!!! this weekend(i got 20 on it)


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 14, 2016)

What about the guys cuttin a lot of weight to make 55 like dos anjos...mcgregor won't be the big guy anymore so don't expect his power to be as overwhelming to lightweights


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 14, 2016)

dos anjos is a scary lightweight. he's not a great matchup for connor due to his grappling and size. that being said, i think mcgregor has an understanding of distance and timing that is special. his power will be there at 55. my only concern in that fight is him getting cut.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 14, 2016)

The way he made Pettis look like a amature was scary...and Pettis would eat mcgregor alive...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 14, 2016)

Mcgregor movin to 55 might be the ballsiest thing iv ever seen in MMA for that alone you kinda gotta like him


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2016)

He definitely has balls for making that jump, Be interesting to see how he performs.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 14, 2016)

I would love to see fighters fight at their regular weight by weighing in the day of the fight.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 14, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I would love to see fighters fight at their regular weight by weighing in the day of the fight.


I think that be cool if they did the regular weigh ins then the day of the fight another one so you can see what they're actually fighting at


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 14, 2016)

Has everyone here already argued about the potential Nick Diaz vs Robbie Lawler rematch? I personally am praying they make that fight.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 14, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Has everyone here already argued about the potential Nick Diaz vs Robbie Lawler rematch? I personally am praying they make that fight.


I wouldn't mind seeing it diaz can fight in august I think


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 15, 2016)

Fuck yea, I say anytime Diaz wants to fight give him a title shot, he's put his time in and you know it will never be a one sided beat down, dudes a gamer


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 15, 2016)

You know Lawlor wants that fight. Diaz blew his head off on the undercard of Chuck vs Tito 1.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 15, 2016)

Yea he did, lawler has gotten a lot better and has more discipline, but so has Diaz would be a great fight and chance for lawler to avenge a loss, I think he might actually beat Diaz now


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2016)

I predict TJ catches Cruz with a kick or a punch while that goofball is dropping his hands and bouncing around in the 2nd round. Ref stops it.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I predict TJ catches Cruz with a kick or a punch while that goofball is dropping his hands and bouncing around in the 2nd round. Ref stops it.


I hope so always thought that kid was douche bag


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I predict TJ catches Cruz with a kick or a punch while that goofball is dropping his hands and bouncing around in the 2nd round. Ref stops it.


No way that happens. I think it's going to be a lot like Anakin fighting Obi-Wan


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 15, 2016)

I just hope Cruz's acl doesn't snap in the first round. I don't particularly like either guy as far as my favorites go, but Dillashaw is a fooking snake man.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 15, 2016)

No way Cruz looses unless he does have a injury in the fight, a lot of people didn't see Cruz in WEC, he's a beast and I think alot of people are gonna be shocked when he dominates dillishawl


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't like Cruz's style..too fuckin goofy and unorthodox.. Jumping around like a crack head n always has his hands down.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 15, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I just hope Cruz's acl doesn't snap in the first round. I don't particularly like either guy as far as my favorites go, but Dillashaw is a fooking snake man.


He might snap it walking to the cage. I think cruz is a boring fighter who's gonna get stiffened up sunday night.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 15, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> No way Cruz looses unless he does have a injury in the fight, a lot of people didn't see Cruz in WEC, he's a beast and I think alot of people are gonna be shocked when he dominates dillishawl


A lot of the guys he beat in the wec were smaller they didn't have a 125lb division


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 15, 2016)

125 pounder john dodson knocked dillashaw stiff. i think that if cruz doesn't sustain an injury he has a good chance to win. dillashaws whole claim to fame was built off his barrao wins. barrao is a big powerful plodder. no foot work. not elusive. cruz is the exact opposite.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 15, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> 125 pounder john dodson knocked dillashaw stiff. i think that if cruz doesn't sustain an injury he has a good chance to win. dillashaws whole claim to fame was built off his barrao wins. barrao is a big powerful plodder. no foot work. not elusive. cruz is the exact opposite.


You make a good point. Who do you like in the co main?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 16, 2016)

thats a really tough call. on paper pettis looks better. he's better technically. i personally am pulling for alvarez. guida beat pettis with take downs and control. i'm hoping alvarez can be effective like that as well......but i wouldn't bet my house on it lol.. @Corso312 hows it goin bro? who do you hate in the co-main?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2016)

Cruz lookin good, dillishaw don't make it out the 2nd round
Picks:
Cruz 
Pettis 
Mitrione


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 16, 2016)

Cruz looks pretty large next to Dolla dolla-Billashaw......


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2016)

He looks skinny but is deceptively strong, I bet he lands the first takedown on dillishaws career


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Cruz lookin good, dillishaw don't make it out the 2nd round
> Picks:
> Cruz
> Pettis
> Mitrione


I seen an interview ariel helwani did with mitrione this week, mitrione was barefoot and when helwani asked why he said he had on jordans on and wasn't allowed to wear them. This is his last fight on his contract and likely his last fight in the ufc.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2016)

I guess he should bought a pair of reeboks, hah, but that's actually the reason I'm picking him I think since his contracts up he gonna show up ready and he's pretty athletic for a 265er, he's one of those guys where it depends on what mitrione shows up to the fight and I think a motivated one will tomorrow, as long as he doesn't put Browne on the cage and open himself up to those nasty elbows he should be good


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 16, 2016)

I pick him also. seems like a good shit when ever I've seen him in an interview


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 16, 2016)

WAR MEAT HEAD!!!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 16, 2016)

Cruz is gonna put on 17lbs by the fight and be a monster.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 16, 2016)

my picks for tomorrow night:

Cruz over dill pickle
Alvarez over pettis
Browne over Mitrione


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 16, 2016)

Also McGaygor is going to get fucked up by Dos Anjos. Then All you bandwagon fans going to crying like little punks like you always do. BOOK IT


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm actually starting to like mcgregor dudes got balls, I like balls


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 17, 2016)

Cruz
Pettis
Browne 
Trinaldo


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm actually starting to like mcgregor dudes got balls, I like balls


Whats not to like? He's as entertaining as Chael, but is real and backs up everything he says by way of knockout.

ps you said you like balls lol!!

Hoping for:
Cruz
Alvarez
Meat Head
Pearson


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

He is pretty arrogant, but so am I so I guess I cant dislike him to much for that


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm thinkin ..

T.J. 
Pettis
Mitrione...


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 17, 2016)

I cant wait to see over rated Mcgaygor get fucked up by Dos Anjos. The talentless irish bum will be a nobody in a year or 2 after he loses to dos anjos and edgar. BOOK IT.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

Is it better to be a fanboy or a hater? But seriously why so much hate for the guy?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> He looks skinny but is deceptively strong, I bet he lands the first takedown on dillishaws career




Probably.. But proceeds to do absolutely nothing once he gets ya on the ground..I hate fighters who only go for points..very boring.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> Also McGaygor is going to get fucked up by Dos Anjos. Then All you bandwagon fans going to crying like little punks like you always do. BOOK IT





You are the gayest dude in this thread, you are a WWF and Brock lesnar fanboy..book that!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

Tell that to mizugaki


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

" The Decisionator " lmaooo 


I like it.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

does the ufc ever have an event where rogan doesn't call someone "one of the best p4p fighters on the planet" Give it a rest Joe we get it. Its like a participation trophy it doesn't mean shit if you say it about every one.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 17, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Is it better to be a fanboy or a hater? But seriously why so much hate for the guy?


???? Grow up kid. I just call em like i see em Mcgaygor is a unskilled talentless irish bum. I cant wait until he gets wrecked by dos anjos then im going to come here a rub it in all you bandwagon fans faces. BOOK IT PUNKS.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 17, 2016)

Me after Mcgaygor gets fucked up by RDA:


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

I think most people believe Dos Anjos will win that fight.. I do.


I don't even see any anybody hyping up McGregor here..he's a good fighter, he's got a lot of power and most guys can't stand up with him n exchange... I'm slowly becoming a fan of the guy, his fights are exciting and he keeps em off the ground.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> ???? Grow up kid. I just call em like i see em Mcgaygor is a unskilled talentless irish bum. I cant wait until he gets wrecked by dos anjos then im going to come here a rub it in all you bandwagon fans faces. BOOK IT PUNKS.


And let's say he beats him, then what, does that mean your clueless when it comes to spotting MMA talent, cause he is talented that not even debatable whether you like him or not


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Wade is going to stomp this guy.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> And let's say he beats him, then what, does that mean your clueless when it comes to spotting MMA talent, cause he is talented that not even debatable whether you like him or not


 lmao it means shea heights will miss out on his opportunity to lick tears off some dudes face apparently.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

wade looks dangerous


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

I like Herman here.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

I like Hermen too, was always exciting to watch but I think boatch will win it


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

corstrodamus how you feeling about powerball this week?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> corstrodamus how you feeling about powerball this week?





Lol.. 



Herman is a scrapper,,always liked dude.. Dirty Dana ain't going to like his comments about how dirty the sport has been.. I love it!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

That fight was stopped wayyy to early..wtf


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

I like cote here. This should be a great fight.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

Damn corso you should have hit up the sportsbook tonight


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Money is real tight here at the moment or I would have... U guys agree that fight with the sweedish hammer was stopped ridiculously early?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

yeah when the guy never goes out and his hands are immediately up defending plus he's complaining about the stoppage the second the ref stops it...probably could have gave him a few more seconds.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

i used to bet online all the time on bodog and the department of justice contacted me about it and i never did it again. i have buddies that play online poker and seem to get away with it. what site are you betting on corso?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

I always thought betus had the best odds


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bovada or 5dimes.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

5dimes is good too


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Should have taken a point from brown there.. One more n kick his out for 6 months..learn to fight clean ya scumbag.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't see how the ref didn't see the 2nd one


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Awful fight.. It was over after that second poke in the same eye.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

That eye is fucked up !


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

Those eye pokes changed the momentum of the fight. listen to the crowd boo brown


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

that was gnarly


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Pettis lost IMO.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

How many times can you get warned about holding the fence before a point is taken?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

pretty boring fight imo, hope yhe main event is better.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow, 0/2 now in my pics.. come on Cruz


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

the fence holding was getting a little egregious but alvarez won. as far as it being a boring fight i feel like thats the only way to beat pettis: to pick your spots while standing and grind the shit outta him as much as possible.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

tight first round...i liked cruz


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Very boring first 2 rounds, Cruz fights just suck.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

First two rounds to cruz, he's so elusive tj throwin at nothin


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> the fence holding was getting a little egregious but alvarez won. as far as it being a boring fight i feel like thats the only way to beat pettis: to pick your spots while standing and grind the shit outta him as much as possible.


I agree he won no doubt


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

Cruz might be one of the most boring fighters in the ufc. always running away


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

He's the Floyd mayweather of mma. Zzzz


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

immediate rematch to all


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

I think it's entertaining how he's able to slip almost every shot, not a stand n bang brawl but still fun to watch imo


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Every power shot has been landed by TJ..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

Uhhh, not even close?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

If you're gonna talk as much shit as cruz does every fight I think you should fight like you talk. the decisionator!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

AND STILL


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

Cruz took 1 2 n 3 for sure...


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

i found that very entertaining


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Awful fight! ... Fuck you Rogan, you hack..

I dunno who won but I don't ever want to see that again.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

Cruz


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

i'd rather watch that any day over gsp laying on somebody.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i'd rather watch that any day over gsp laying on somebody.




GSP was boring but he didn't run like a bitch like Cruz does. That could have gone either way.. Real boring IMO, TJ made himself look worse by throwing haymakers.. When you wiff you look bad.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

It's amazing how 1 judge 49-46 cruz another 49-46 dilishaw.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

I had it 

Round 1 draw
2- Cruz
3- Cruz
4-t.j.
5-t.j.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

Aggression and octagon control aren't judged anymore I guess. That was to close of a fight for the ufc to have a rematch


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

I agree krypto.. TJ pressed action the whole fight..that's more important than a few takedowns where dude springs up as quick as he hits the mat.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

They need to change the scoring system imo.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

i thought cruz clearly outstruck him as well as landed a bunch of takedowns on a guy that had never been taken down. AND dillashaws face was probably more jacked up than cruz(pretty close though)


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 17, 2016)

it was close i wouldn't have been shocked if dillashaw won


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 17, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> my picks for tomorrow night:
> 
> Cruz over dill pickle
> Alvarez over pettis
> Browne over Mitrione


BOOM!!! what a suprise the master was right again now all you brain dead kids who doubt me listen up Macgaygor is next and RDA will destroy that irish bum. BOOK IT!!!

HAHAHA and all you bandwagon losers will be crying once again while im here laughing in all your faces. WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ABOUT IT PUNKS.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Brown should have been DQ' ed ..


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

Cruz won't be fighting much longer his knees are fucked from all the running


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 17, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> BOOM!!! what a suprise the master was right again now all you brain dead kids who doubt me listen up Macgaygor is next and RDA will destroy that irish bum. BOOK IT!!!
> 
> HAHAHA and all you bandwagon losers will be crying once again while im here laughing in all your faces. WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ABOUT IT PUNKS.


TYPE IN ALL CAPS LIKE TOUGH GUYS RROOOAAARRR!!!! DIPSHIT


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> They need to change the scoring system imo.





Agreed... How the hell did that one judge have pettis ahead?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 17, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> BOOM!!! what a suprise the master was right again now all you brain dead kids who doubt me listen up Macgaygor is next and RDA will destroy that irish bum. BOOK IT!!!
> 
> HAHAHA and all you bandwagon losers will be crying once again while im here laughing in all your faces. WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ABOUT IT PUNKS.


And once again the cranky babies proved their mma knowledge is inferior to mine. All you brain dead keyboard tough guys keep getting spanked by me everytime.

All of you cry baby tears will taste sooo good when your man crush the irish bum mcgaygor gets stomped out by dos anjos I will never let anyone here hear the end of it. BOOK IT COWARDS. Dont ever forget im the fucking BOSS.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> BOOM!!! what a suprise the master was right again now all you brain dead kids who doubt me listen up Macgaygor is next and RDA will destroy that irish bum. BOOK IT!!!
> 
> HAHAHA and all you bandwagon losers will be crying once again while im here laughing in all your faces. WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ABOUT IT PUNKS.


I don't think anybody cares as much as you man...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I don't think anybody cares as much as you man...


lol it's funny he keeps saying he can't wait to laugh at all of us when all of us have been laughing at him since he joined the thread


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Buschmasta420 (Jan 18, 2016)

Alvarez won and all but that was a shitty fight (if you'd call it a fight) in my opinion. Id compare it almost to how Pierre layed on top of Diaz their whole fight if I remember correctly. And I had Cruz winning that by a fair amount at the very least. I feel like I watched a different fight cuz Dilly bar got taken down like 3-5 times and then proceeded to fall on his ass on his own accord a few times (ik you don't get points for that but cmon). I saw Cruz land more shots even though dill had some more powerful punches. When it comes down to it those are their own respective fighting styles and if you expected cruz to perform differently then idk what your smoking. Personally I think Cruz has a cool style in how he avoids most strikes with footwork, great head movement, some unorthodox movements and counter strikes great. Fighting is about landing strikes while trying to prevent them from landing on you and Cruz shows that pretty damn well. Too bad he's just gonna get injured and be out for awhile again, but im sure he will come back to piss more people off in the future.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 18, 2016)

^ well put, I wonder if he said his foot hurt not his leg at the end of the fight so the rest of the division doesn't see that as a weakness and put a even larger target on it...cause tj was throwin some hard leg kicks I wouldn't be suprised if he did some damage to a already fucked up area


----------



## Buschmasta420 (Jan 18, 2016)

^its possible for sure but we'll just have to see I guess. He seemed to be trying to hide it with some aggressive footwork but just gave up on hiding it near the end. If the fights were a few rounds longer then who knows who would of won. Im sure those knees dill threw on the fence didn't help either.


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why not have a thread dedicated to everything MMA?
> 
> There are pretty interesting things going on right now in the UFC. There's a lot of talk about a superfight between the welterweight and middleweight champs, George St. Pierre and Anderson Silva. Silva is on an unheard of streak having won his last 16 fights, with 10 title defenses (UFC record), he's ranked as the number 1 middleweight in the world by multiple publications. He's also single handedly cleaned out the division. There are literally no contenders at this moment. GSP has been out for about a year and a half with a torn ACL I believe, he's supposed to come back and fight Carlos Condit to unify the welterweight title on Nov. 17 at UFC 154. IMO, he's a great fighter, but his fights are boring, and he fights to not lose, not to win. Silva OTOH fights to win, he fights to finish. If that fight happens, my money is on Silva (also the bigger guy).
> 
> ...


Gsp is best pound for pound fighter in world I think he will b back for his belt watch and the spider silva will be back with vengeance watch but go gsp


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 18, 2016)

Buschmasta420 said:


> Alvarez won and all but that was a shitty fight (if you'd call it a fight) in my opinion. Id compare it almost to how Pierre layed on top of Diaz their whole fight if I remember correctly. And I had Cruz winning that by a fair amount at the very least. I feel like I watched a different fight cuz Dilly bar got taken down like 3-5 times and then proceeded to fall on his ass on his own accord a few times (ik you don't get points for that but cmon). I saw Cruz land more shots even though dill had some more powerful punches. When it comes down to it those are their own respective fighting styles and if you expected cruz to perform differently then idk what your smoking. Personally I think Cruz has a cool style in how he avoids most strikes with footwork, great head movement, some unorthodox movements and counter strikes great. Fighting is about landing strikes while trying to prevent them from landing on you and Cruz shows that pretty damn well. Too bad he's just gonna get injured and be out for awhile again, but im sure he will come back to piss more people off in the future.


Gsp fight wasn't anywhere as rubbish as this one. Alvarez was pretty much hugging petis and hoping the love from his hugs would pull petis to the ground. Gsp knew Diaz weakness and simply applied a perfect game plan. He took him down easy and controlled the ground. This grappling was not good to watch and boring. Using the hugging technique and didn't even control anything. Petis needs to sort this out and quick otherwise he will drop so far down the ranks. Not long ago no one thought petis would ever loose again, now he is 0-2


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tony Ferguson needs to get a shot @ that title, he will demolish Alvarez and Pettis.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 18, 2016)

that barboza vs ferguson fight was outstanding. ferguson would be a live opponent against rda, mcgregor, or anyone at 55.


----------



## Buschmasta420 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thor_ said:


> Gsp fight wasn't anywhere as rubbish as this one. Alvarez was pretty much hugging petis and hoping the love from his hugs would pull petis to the ground. Gsp knew Diaz weakness and simply applied a perfect game plan. He took him down easy and controlled the ground. This grappling was not good to watch and boring. Using the hugging technique and didn't even control anything. Petis needs to sort this out and quick otherwise he will drop so far down the ranks. Not long ago no one thought petis would ever loose again, now he is 0-2


Perhaps not as bad but still pretty fucking bad. Same situation though, Pierre did what he had to do to win the "fight", which was use his superior strength to hold down diaz and land occasional baby punches.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 21, 2016)

...............................


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm more interested In this, bout time we find out who the king if the streets is with kimbo vs dada


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm more interested In this, bout time we find out who the king if the streets is with kimbo vs dada
> View attachment 3590277


I've been waiting for kimbo to fight dada ever since I seen that backyard fighting shit.. those black bitches in the frontrow seats get wild.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been waiting for kimbo to fight dada ever since I seen that backyard fighting shit.. those black bitches in the frontrow seats get wild.


Bellator is starting to feel like a sideshow MMA promotion...eventually they'll have the bearded lady vs alligator man


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 21, 2016)

jcdws602 said:


> ...............................







Im hoping Rousey gets knocked out in the first and goes away forever.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 21, 2016)

Your not that lucky


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 21, 2016)

She was outclassed in the first fight badly, you think she learned to box while healing up?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 21, 2016)

I hope she learned pride cause the fall...she is a world class judo lady, she should stick to her guns


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 21, 2016)

Judo doesn't really win in MMA, I see her taking a lot of kicks and punches to the head n body in part two. She can't stand with Holm.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Im hoping Rousey gets knocked out in the first and goes away forever.



???? but Rousey is not fighting.............it's Holly vs Miesha.......anyways did anybody see the press conference for ufc 197?? Mcgregor said the gods recognize gods lol that fooker is a fool...!The only way Conor wins is if he can keep Dos anjos at distance and pick him apart but I see dos anjos being too strong and finding his way in and making it a grappling match at first.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 21, 2016)

Tony Ferguson vs Michael Johnson rematch. That should be a war. Ferguson has been looking elite lately, but I'd put my money on Johnson.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 21, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Tony Ferguson vs Michael Johnson rematch. That should be a war. Ferguson has been looking elite lately, but I'd put my money on Johnson.


A lot of people keep saying this about Ferguson, I haven't had the chance to see any of his recent fights. Which ones are the best examples of his improvements?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 21, 2016)

jcdws602 said:


> ???? but Rousey is not fighting.............it's Holly vs Miesha.......anyways did anybody see the press conference for ufc 197?? Mcgregor said the gods recognize gods lol that fooker is a fool...!The only way Conor wins is if he can keep Dos anjos at distance and pick him apart but I see dos anjos being too strong and finding his way in and making it a grappling match at first.





Yeah..but its just to buy Rousey time to heal up n lick her wounds. 


I don't think McGregor will win, his ground game is weak but If he catches him clean, he could put him to sleep..true definition of a " punchers chance"


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> A lot of people keep saying this about Ferguson, I haven't had the chance to see any of his recent fights. Which ones are the best examples of his improvements?




He's looked great in every fight I've seen him in, well rounded, huge reach and presses the action.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2016)

Tonys A beast.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She was outclassed in the first fight badly, you think she learned to box while healing up?


Pretty sure she got the fight beat out of her. Not sure if that makes any sense, but thats the way i see it.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 21, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Pretty sure she got the fight beat out of her. Not sure if that makes any sense, but thats the way i see it.


Nigg^^^ talking shit!lol


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Pretty sure she got the fight beat out of her. Not sure if that makes any sense, but thats the way i see it.





It was a huge mismatch indeed, I think you will see a lot of female kick boxers jump into the ufc now. More exposure n more money.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> A lot of people keep saying this about Ferguson, I haven't had the chance to see any of his recent fights. Which ones are the best examples of his improvements?


When he beat Josh Thompson I was very impressed. The Barboza fight was very entertaining, which he also won. If he beats Michael Johnson then he'll be ready for a title shot, but he has shown to be susceptible to good wrestlers.


----------



## dscorpion (Jan 22, 2016)

Win or lose vs Johnson, would love to see Tony Ferguson vs Nate Diaz


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 22, 2016)

dscorpion said:


> Win or lose vs Johnson, would love to see Tony Ferguson vs Nate Diaz


I love to see the Diaz brothers fight period. Give em both title shots I say!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 22, 2016)

Diaz made Johnson look like a chump so Ferguson v Diaz would make more sense I would think


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> When he beat Josh Thompson I was very impressed. The Barboza fight was very entertaining, which he also won. If he beats Michael Johnson then he'll be ready for a title shot, but he has shown to be susceptible to good wrestlers.






Not easy to get inside on him though, huge reach n likes to throw knees and uppercuts on guys shooting... Him vs Pettis would be a great fight and it standup the whole time til one got KO.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 23, 2016)

https://streamable.com/w0qa

All of Joe Lauzon's finishes. Ever since the Guillard fight I've been a fan. I expected Melvin to run through Lauzon not knowing about him or seeing him fight previously


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 23, 2016)

Lol, how do you not like mcgregor


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 24, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol, how do you not like mcgregor


Cus hes a bitch!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 24, 2016)

What exactly is it you don't like about him? I really don't understand how someone can dislike someone they don't even know....he's just a fighter with a personality


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 24, 2016)

anytime a fighter has a meteoric rise there will be an army of contrarians that forms. its really for the best as negative opinions generate interest just as effectively as positive ones. i personally hope mcgregor slays dos anjos and moves back down to defend the belt against edgar. that is the most interesting story line that could unfold imo.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 24, 2016)

failures hate success, I guess it's just one of those things


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

Who you like bader v Johnson


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 24, 2016)

Vader been lookin really good recently but it's always a toss up with johnsons power, I have a feeling Johnson will take it tho


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 24, 2016)

Damn books got Vader at +250 and mcgregor the fav at -125 with rda -105


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 24, 2016)

i like rumble by way of murder in the first. i'm surprised that mcgregor is the favorite there. i'll tell you what, when the two of them are on the stage together mcgregor looks bigger than rda...not that that should make him the favorite, but most the the mcgregor nay sayers were citing rda's superior size as a primary reason for success. i don't think that size advantage exists.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

Johnson should thump him quickly unless it turns into a wrestling match. I'm not surprised McGregor is favored.. He's got a lot of fans betting on him n Vegas has to offset that money.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 24, 2016)

barnett vs rothwell? who you guys like?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

Barnett, he always surprises me.. Never looks in shape and usually pulls it out somehow. Although he's getting old, gotta be pushing 40


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 24, 2016)

That's a tough one I really like Barnett and would like to see him win , but, rothwell will win that for sure he's been a beast lately I think he could get the belt if UFC gave him the chance


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 24, 2016)

This was a pretty impressive win












I'm tellin you this dude could be champ


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cain out Stipe in

Fuck yes!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BA8KhBQvA5Q/


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 24, 2016)

WOW


Padawanbater2 said:


> Cain out Stipe in
> 
> Fuck yes!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA8KhBQvA5Q/


WOW........... WAR STIPE!!!!!!!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 24, 2016)

if barnett comes in right i think he's gonna smash rothwell....but barnett looked horrible against travis browne and wasn't to impressive against big country.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 24, 2016)

I dunno rothwell doesn't look like a champ that's for sure but the guy hits like a truck and his takedown defense it pretty good for such a big guy and is constantly improving, I really don't think Barnet has a snowballs chance in hell


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 24, 2016)

But stipe has a good chance to win that fight I think


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Cain out Stipe in
> 
> Fuck yes!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA8KhBQvA5Q/



Aww shit!.......oh well....I really wanted to see Cain fight Fabricio........I bought some tickets....woot woot vegas here I come!......and it's super bowl weekend too!! It's gonna be a crazy weekend fo sho!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 25, 2016)

jcdws602 said:


> Aww shit!.......oh well....I really wanted to see Cain fight Fabricio........I bought some tickets....woot woot vegas here I come!......and it's super bowl weekend too!! It's gonna be a crazy weekend fo sho!


should still be a pretty good card...sucks when you pay for tickets for one fight and end up getting another though. thats happened to me before too. i was down there superbowl weekend last year. we had tickets to the game but sold em in vegas and went to diaz vs silva instead.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 25, 2016)

@jcdws602 i feel for ya broski. you are now officially hosed.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 25, 2016)

jcdws602 said:


> Aww shit!.......oh well....I really wanted to see Cain fight Fabricio........I bought some tickets....woot woot vegas here I come!......and it's super bowl weekend too!! It's gonna be a crazy weekend fo sho!


If you feel the need to gamble while here hit up Ellis island, those machines pay out the best, and they have some super hot cocktail waitresses


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 26, 2016)

Is the heavyweight title fight off? 

Says so but its still on ufc.com.


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 26, 2016)

Dos anjos vs Conor seems like it's happening so fast lol. 5 weeks away.

Which way is everyone swinging?

I'm going Conor tko in the third. Just think that dos anjos chin when tested could be the deciding factor. Dos anjos recently made it sound he will be coming out swinging and continue to do so which is why I feel he will loose. If he is smart he will ground him and keep him there. He has the skills to win for sure but his best chances are on the ground. I know he has knockout power and can trade but feel Conor could beat him standing. 

Gonna place a bet on dos anjos though. Head says Conor but my big gut says dos anjos and dos anjos isn't gonna stand a chance in the betting odds so £50 is better spent on him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thor_ said:


> Is the heavyweight title fight off?
> 
> Says so but its still on ufc.com.


I think it is, I read a report that said Cain was out with a back injury, then they sub'd Stipe, then Werdum pulled out with an injury the next day. Looks like it'll be headed by Wonderboy and Big Rig instead. 

Kind of a shitty card

As for RDA v. McGregor, going with Conor on that one, he said he's going to beat him within one minute, that he's a "bum version of Aldo" lol. If that happens it's going to be crazy as fuck! Who was the last person with two belts at once in the UFC? BJ? Couture like a decade ago?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't think anyone held 2 at the same time in UFC yet?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

I thought BJ Penn held 2 belts a long time ago.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh yea I guess pen did


But this says pen didn't 
http://uproxx.com/sports/conor-mcgregor-two-belts-same-time/

I dunno


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 26, 2016)

Checked penn wiki and he never had 2 belts.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thor_ said:


> Checked penn wiki and he never had 2 belts.





Hmm was a long time ago..guess I am wrong. 

I would have loved to see BJ in his prime fight these guys today..


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 26, 2016)

Checked the randy old man and he never won 2 belts either.

I'm sure someone mentioned him but can't find it now lol.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 26, 2016)

*Ex-champ Jon Jones would fight Stipe Miocic at UFC 196 – if heavyweight belt is on line*


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 26, 2016)

randy won two belts he just didnt hold them at the same time. same with bj.


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 26, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> *Ex-champ Jon Jones would fight Stipe Miocic at UFC 196 – if heavyweight belt is on line*


Can't and won't happen. He doesn't want the interim title but the actual title. I'm shocked that he doesn't want the title holder but a stand in. Fight for an interim title then bypass Cain. Say look you had your chance now wait in line. With all the injuries Cain gets, who knows when this would actually happen. Interim makes sense to me. I'm also sure the champ isn't injured, he just doesn't want a short notice fight. Can't blame him tbh,title is on the line. Non title fight and I bet he would fight him.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 26, 2016)

Thor_ said:


> Can't and won't happen. He doesn't want the interim title but the actual title. I'm shocked that he doesn't want the title holder but a stand in. Fight for an interim title then bypass Cain. Say look you had your chance now wait in line. With all the injuries Cain gets, who knows when this would actually happen. Interim makes sense to me. I'm also sure the champ isn't injured, he just doesn't want a short notice fight. Can't blame him tbh,title is on the line. Non title fight and I bet he would fight him.


Isn't Jones fighting DC at the end of april?


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 26, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> randy won two belts he just didnt hold them at the same time. same with bj.


They did but not at the same time so they never held 2 belts. On separate occasions they did.


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 26, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Isn't Jones fighting DC at the end of april?


Not that I know of. I know dc has been saying stuff again but no confirmation unless I missed it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 26, 2016)

Thor_ said:


> Not that I know of. I know dc has been saying stuff again but no confirmation unless I missed it.


Im pretty sure its a lock


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 26, 2016)

I was thinkin if mcgregor beats dos anjos and is the only guy to hold 2 belts at the same time would this make him the lb4lb best fighter in the world? He would have to have beaten two of the best lb4lb to have both belts


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I was thinkin if mcgregor beats dos anjos and is the only guy to hold 2 belts at the same time would this make him the lb4lb best fighter in the world? He would have to have beaten two of the best lb4lb to have both belts


The ufc wouldn't allow it before McGregor. When Frankie Edgar was the 155lb champ the ufc wanted him to move down to 145 but he had to give up the belt at 155


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 26, 2016)

What do you guys think of adding more weight classes and eliminating the weight cut? Hold a summit in Vegas and tell every fighter to come in as in shape as possible, give them time to prepare, pay them for coming out, and register them into solid weight classes so they don't have to cut weight the week of the fight anymore. This would improve performance and increase the safety aspect for the fighters

Rogan and Demetrious Johnson were talking about this on JRE #730


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What do you guys think of adding more weight classes and eliminating the weight cut? Hold a summit in Vegas and tell every fighter to come in as in shape as possible, give them time to prepare, pay them for coming out, and register them into solid weight classes so they don't have to cut weight the week of the fight anymore. This would improve performance and increase the safety aspect for the fighters
> 
> Rogan and Demetrious Johnson were talking about this on JRE #730


I agree make them fight at their walk around weight. If they go above or below that they lose the belt. Within a range.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 28, 2016)

*Khabib Nurmagomedov vs. Tony Ferguson targeted for UFC on FOX 19 in April*


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

El Cucuy needs a real fight, Nurmagomedov is going to get thumped quickly.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 29, 2016)

Barnett looked ready to kill at 241.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Guys got any predictions for tonight?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 30, 2016)

Rumble by ko


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 30, 2016)

Barnett decision. Rumble by way of murder


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 30, 2016)

Northcutt tapping was hilarious


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 30, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> El Cucuy needs a real fight, Nurmagomedov is going to get thumped quickly.


No way, kabib takes it


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 30, 2016)

I dun told ya rothwell a beast


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 30, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Northcutt tapping was hilarious


I was pissed I missed that fight, I hate restraunts that take for fucking ever


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 30, 2016)

Lol I can't believe Rothwell tapped him! I wouldn't have been too surprised if Rothwell won a decision but the choke was shocking.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 30, 2016)

That the same choke he beat mitrione with...


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 30, 2016)

You called it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 31, 2016)

LMFAO


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Northcutt tapping was hilarious





guerrilla medic said:


> Northcutt tapping was hilarious


Kids got no heart. Sick of hearing of him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Rda rear naked choke rd two. And Danas last baby will have his hype train derailed. Kinda not fair how the ufc pays Olympic wrestler to train conar while every other fighters have to pay for that out own pockets


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

theexpress said:


> Rda rear naked choke rd two. And Danas last baby will have his hype train derailed. Kinda not fair how the ufc pays Olympic wrestler to train conar while every other fighters have to pay for that out own pockets


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 31, 2016)

theexpress said:


> Rda rear naked choke rd two. And Danas last baby will have his hype train derailed. Kinda not fair how the ufc pays Olympic wrestler to train conar while every other fighters have to pay for that out own pockets


Can you confirm that with a legitimate source?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can you confirm that with a legitimate source?


Your boy ain't shit. They should have hand fed him to Frankie. http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/1/30/10873570/ufc-196-news-interview-frankie-edgar-conor-mcgregor-olympic-wrestler-jordan-burroughs


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

Conor McGregor is getting the Ronda Rousey Brock Lesnar and Cain Velasquez treatment where they're rolling out the red carpet for him


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

For the record I would like to see Michael venom page in the UFC fighting that guy's a fucking beast he is the sickest stand up I've ever seen in my life


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 31, 2016)

theexpress said:


> Conor McGregor is getting the Ronda Rousey Brock Lesnar and Cain Velasquez treatment where they're rolling out the red carpet for him


Is that a bad thing? Dudes a super star right now. His trash talking hustle is epic!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

Anyway Conor McGregor fan or not the kids got some pretty damn good stand up and whatnot but you gotta admit the UFC the showing clear fucking favoritism there clearly


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Is that a bad thing? Dudes a super star right now. His trash talking hustle is epic!!!


Too bad is ground game isn't so epic that's going to get him in trouble with Rafael dos anos


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Is that a bad thing? Dudes a super star right now. His trash talking hustle is epic!!!


And yes that is a very very very bad thing that is actually some bullshit the other guys have to pay for all the fucking training out of pocket while this asshole has everything fucking paid for him


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 31, 2016)

theexpress said:


> Too bad is ground game isn't so epic that's going to get him in trouble with Rafael dos anos


Never thought you of all people would knock a mans hustle. I put Miley in the same boat as all major pimps and hustlers.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

I hope RDA doesn't take any chances with him I hope in the first opening seconds of the matchn take some down and taps the fucking shit out of him to see you guys can see just how little ground game that guy has


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Never thought you of all people would knock a mans hustle. I put Miley in the same boat as all major pimps and hustlers.


A fool I pay for everything in my life out of pocket I don't know what the fuck are free ridr is you feel me


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

theexpress said:


> I hope RDA doesn't take any chances with him I hope in the first opening seconds of the matchn take some down and taps the fucking shit out of him to see you guys can see just how little ground game that guy has


And then the next thing you know that UFC pays for royce Gracie and Demian Maia to train him in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Lmao


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

How much of a fucking gorilla is anthony rubble johnson ha that guy doesn't even need to be standing up to knock u out.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 31, 2016)

theexpress said:


> A fool I pay for everything in my life out of pocket I don't know what the fuck are free ridr is you feel me


Totally feel you. Pretty sure though he has enough money to pay for everything. Did you like Nassem Hamed when he was a fighter?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

Anthony rumble Johnson looks ready for another shot at the title I think he's got DC this time I think it be sprawls on DC and then it switches over the side control and pounds I'm out there is not shit Daniel Cormier can do. His cardio is Mich better now to as good as it can be for a mountain of muscle


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Totally feel you. Pretty sure though he has enough money to pay for everything. Did you like Nassem Hamed when he was a fighter?


Rafael dos anos rear naked choke round 2


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 31, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Is that a bad thing? Dudes a super star right now. His trash talking hustle is epic!!!





Yes, bad IMO


This ain't the lame ass WWF with scripted winners n losers, I fucking hate Dana..he's awful for the sport.. Every fighter should be treated the same..I find McGregor pretty entertaining but I like things fair for all involved.. Lesnar had no business in the ufc and Rousey is a pretender too.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 31, 2016)

theexpress said:


> Your boy ain't shit. They should have hand fed him to Frankie. http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/1/30/10873570/ufc-196-news-interview-frankie-edgar-conor-mcgregor-olympic-wrestler-jordan-burroughs









https://twitter.com/Lolo_Nicole


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> https://twitter.com/Lolo_Nicole


I wonder if Dana and Ferreira or wtf ever u spell his last name wrote a different check for that or if it was included in the original


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 31, 2016)

theexpress said:


> I wonder if Dana and Ferreira or wtf ever u spell his last name wrote a different check for that or if it was included in the original


He's not training McGregor, you're trippin', that was only a rumor


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 31, 2016)

Hopefully Burroughs is coaching him up. If it stays on the feet McGregor is gonna thump RDA.

@Padawanbater2 thats the toughest lookin gorilla in the jungle!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 31, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Rousey is a pretender too.


 how can you make a statement like that? i can't stand rousey. i literally have a picture of her getting head kicked framed and hanging on my wall. but to say she's a pretender, bro you lose all credibility saying shit like that. she may get preferential treatment from the ufc and she may have lost her last fight, but that bitch is dangerous.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 31, 2016)

The women's division is a few years away from having solid fighters, Dirty Dana been shielding her from cyborg and feeding her tomato cans... She's like kimbo in those back yard videos, whooping on guys with less skill .. You saw what happened to kimbo when he ran into Gannon.. She's a one trick pony who been getting fed hand selected lesser skilled scrubs..she won't even be in the sport in 3 years when The competition is decent.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 31, 2016)

Only time will tell on that one. Again I can't stand her but she beat everyone strikeforce and uncle Dana had (besides Holm) and that seemed to include some elite fighters. The problem for her now is she may never be able to beat Holly Holm.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 31, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Only time will tell on that one. Again I can't stand her but she beat everyone strikeforce and uncle Dana had (besides Holm) and that seemed to include some elite fighters. The problem for her now is she may never be able to beat Holly Holm.


Maybe Ronda needs a good boxing coach like DC has. The short hispanic guy on the right is DC boxing coach, and that guy was an awesome fighter.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 31, 2016)

Anyone watch bellator?

It was on spike and all I can say is that it was a knock out fest. Ryan couture, randys son got ko'ed bad.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 31, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Only time will tell on that one. Again I can't stand her but she beat everyone strikeforce and uncle Dana had (besides Holm) and that seemed to include some elite fighters. The problem for her now is she may never be able to beat Holly Holm.






The talent pool is small and watered down and spread out so thin.. I read something last year about Holm having like 33 out of 37 fights in new mexico and most went the distance, she not even known for power..most fights went the distance. I know The baddest bitch in boxing is a Buddhist actress and has been training rousey for a few years. She still got weak stand up and can't box... Just wait for the rest of these boxers n kick boxers to organize and start moving into ufc.. Rousey be smart to take her $ n run ..she ain't got a chance.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 31, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The talent pool is small and watered down and spread out so thin.. I read something last year about Holm having like 33 out of 37 fights in new mexico and most went the distance, she not even known for power..most fights went the distance. I know The baddest bitch in boxing is a Buddhist actress and has been training rousey for a few years. She still got weak stand up and can't box... Just wait for the rest of these boxers n kick boxers to organize and start moving into ufc.. Rousey be smart to take her $ n run ..she ain't got a chance.


I wouldn't be surprised if she did just that. Make a couple movies while she still has a fan base and call it a wrap. I'm sure she has enough $$$ to live plenty comfortable for the rest of her life. That last fight she was exposed and took a fuckin beating, to many of those head kicks she wont be able to tie her shoes anymore and girls comin up are only gonna get better.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 31, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Anyone watch bellator?
> 
> It was on spike and all I can say is that it was a knock out fest. Ryan couture, randys son got ko'ed bad.


I watched it....I felt bad for couture bro that was brutal. The guy that fought Daley shouldn't have even been in there. Mismatch.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Hopefully Burroughs is coaching him up. If it stays on the feet McGregor is gonna thump RDA.
> 
> @Padawanbater2 thats the toughest lookin gorilla in the jungle!


If you say so. Imho it's gonna be like the Showtime pettis fight again. Now there is an even more talented striker than McGregor along with being much more well rounded. And rda shut him down to. McGregor better hope he catch him early like he did to aldo


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2016)

Food for thought. After the clay guida. Fight where dos anjos had his jaw broke it's since been titanium fused and has been responsible for breaking hands of his opponents..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 31, 2016)

theexpress said:


> Food for thought. After the clay guida. Fight where dos anjos had his jaw broke it's since been titanium fused and has been responsible for breaking hands of his opponents..


lol I bet we'll see a lot of RDAs 'chin-to-fist' defense during the McGregor fight


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 31, 2016)

theexpress said:


> If you say so. Imho it's gonna be like the Showtime pettis fight again. Now there is an even more talented striker than McGregor along with being much more well rounded. And rda shut him down to. McGregor better hope he catch him early like he did to aldo


By no means am I declaring McGregor a lock to win that fight. RDA is a beast that can fight everywhere. I have just seen enough of McGregor to know that he has a very special understanding of distance, great timing, legit one punch ko power, a great chin, and no fear whatsoever. If the fight stays up I am confident in CM, however RDA's grappling ability is a concern. If he takes it to the ground and goes stage 5 clinger mode it could be a long night for everybody. McGregor is at risk of getting stopped on cuts every time he fights as well.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 31, 2016)

theexpress said:


> A fool I pay for everything in my life out of pocket I don't know what the fuck are free ridr is you feel me


Don't hate the player , hate the game.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 31, 2016)

Rothwell fights to flat footed for my taste.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 1, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> a great chin, and no fear whatsoever.


I think this along with is great striking and power obviously is his main advantage he's not afraid to take one to give one and has a lot of confidence in his left hand


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 1, 2016)

Baters a pussy can take a shot to save his life.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 1, 2016)

To be fair Johnson hits like a freak of nature, I don't know why he went for that takedown so fast should have thrown w couple shots and fakes before going or it


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 1, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> To be fair Johnson hits like a freak of nature, I don't know why he went for that takedown so fast should have thrown w couple shots and fakes before going or it


He does but bater has a weak head. It takes a lot less to knock that guy out


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 1, 2016)

Master Bader looked like he just quit to me.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 1, 2016)

I knew sage Northcutt was going to get fucked up. Lmao he wasn't even about to pass out, he was probably just starting to get a headache. Fucken pussy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 1, 2016)

I just noticed fedor has been fighting I'm M-1 and is on a 4 fight win streak after his 3 loss streak in strikeforce, anyone else think it's kinda weird he fights in a organization he is part owner of....kinda think that shouldn't be allowed


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 3, 2016)

Sounds like the clearest path to a 4 fight winning streak lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 6, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I just noticed fedor has been fighting I'm M-1 and is on a 4 fight win streak after his 3 loss streak in strikeforce, anyone else think it's kinda weird he fights in a organization he is part owner of....kinda think that shouldn't be allowed


It shouldn't be allowed. They shouldn't be promoters/sanctioning bodies/owners all in one either. The way it is now mma organizations make fights based solely on $$$. There is no legit ranking system and no such thing as mandatory challengers. I think the match making is gonna bite them in the ass eventually. You're gonna see fighters leaving the big promotion for the smaller ones where there is more of a clear path to a championship threw competition in the cage and not twitter followers.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 6, 2016)

Hendricks dec
Big Country KO
OSP Ko
Benavides dec
Cirkunov ko
pyle sub
noons ko

who ya got?


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 6, 2016)

That flyin knee ko was fuckin brutal!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 6, 2016)

Pyle almost subbed him! That was a war


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 6, 2016)

Man Thompson looked GOOD...I think he can beat lawler...


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 7, 2016)

thompson looked incredible. he looked huge compared to big rig..... hendricks didn't bring much fight with him tonight


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 7, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> thompson looked incredible. he looked huge compared to big rig..... hendricks didn't bring much fight with him tonight


Hes had issues with tall lanky opponents like Mat brown.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thompson whooped that ass quick, that was impressive, he has some serious kicks and footwork. I think he would beat Lawler, he's close to a title shot. Last night's fight put him in the lead with the longest active winning streak in WW division (6)


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Thompson whooped that ass quick, that was impressive, he has some serious kicks and footwork. I think he would beat Lawler, he's close to a title shot. Last night's fight put him in the lead with the longest active winning streak in WW division (6)


Unfortunately for Thompson results in the cage are only a small part of determining the next contender, ask Edgar.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 7, 2016)

This is hilarious, happened during last night's fight companion podcast. Rogan teaches Bryan Callen how to do Thompson's side kick


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 10, 2016)

I hear rashad is leaving MMA to persue a music career


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 10, 2016)

He might be better off at this point, UFC doesn't pay nearly as well.
His buddy "bones" will be back april 23 can't wait for fight.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 11, 2016)

CM Punk is having back surgery now lol...I get the sense that guy doesn't really want to get in there. He got in the cage and squared up with Mickey Gall, talked about fighting at UFC 200, and subsequently announced he's having back surgery.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 11, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> CM Punk is having back surgery now lol...I get the sense that guy doesn't really want to get in there. He got in the cage and squared up with Mickey Gall, talked about fighting at UFC 200, and subsequently announced he's having back surgery.


You might be right, reality set in and he cold feet. its seems to me the ufc is trying to create stars and pushing people a bit to fast. They give people opportunities and publicity that hasn't been earned. Their running out of blue chips though, McGreggor loses to RDA someone better put dana white on suicide watch.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 11, 2016)

maybe punk saw that gall opened a -300 favorite and rethought his line of business lol


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 11, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> CM Punk is having back surgery now lol...I get the sense that guy doesn't really want to get in there. He got in the cage and squared up with Mickey Gall, talked about fighting at UFC 200, and subsequently announced he's having back surgery.






Dude knows he's going to get embarrassed, Dana will do his best to find a tomato can for him.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 11, 2016)

What's this tomato can thing? Never heard that before...context clues tells me it means a easy opponent but I'm not sure


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 11, 2016)

I think Gall has only had 1 or 2 pro fights, might've been best match up he could've had.
Nice to see jon jones in trouble with the law again. Driving with no license, registration, or proof of insurance. I think he has the talent to be the best there has ever been, I hope he don't fuck it up.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Former UFC heavyweight champion Kevin Randleman reportedly dead at 44*


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 11, 2016)

I just seen that. 44 is young. Any idea what he died from.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 11, 2016)

it said he went to the hospital due to pneumonia and died of heart failure. thats a fuckin bummer bro


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 11, 2016)

Way too young, left behind 3 kids.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 11, 2016)

Yah its sad. 44 is far to young for most people to die


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 11, 2016)

So why do you guys dislike CM Punk? I don't know anything about the guy


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 11, 2016)

Damn, sad news about Randleman.. I saw him last year at an amateur event, dude looked healthier than ever


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 11, 2016)

Really sad, randleman was my favorite fighter when I first got into MMA


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 11, 2016)

37 year old rookie in the ufc coming from the WWF... Keep it, another lame stunt by Dana the Douche.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 11, 2016)

Wrestling might be fake but doing a front flip off a ladder onto your back or being slammed into a table from 5' in the air hurts no matter how scripted, those are some tought athletic people and I'm sure a lot of them take boxing jujitsu ect. Classes, he wants to fight I say give him a shot, I'm not gonna hate on somebody cause the did wrestling before mma


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 11, 2016)

i don't hate cm punk. i never heard of the guy before he claimed he was going to fight in the ufc. i wanted to see him fight mickey gall but i am starting to think that the whole thing is a publicity stunt.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 11, 2016)

He's having back surgery, its a stunt .. Lame as fuck by DTD .. I only know him because I seen the guy At the blackhawks parade and all these people were taking pics with him.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 12, 2016)

DTD LMAO


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 17, 2016)

Kenny Florian's suspension is up, he's back on UFC tonight.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 17, 2016)

What was he suspended for?


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 17, 2016)

Fox Sports suspended him for plagiarism after the Dillashaw vs Cruz fight. He used someone else's break down of the fight as his own.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 18, 2016)

you guys gonna watch bellator tomorrow? straight up old guy combat lol WARRRRR KIMBO!!! I am scared for Gracie man. I know Ken is old too but he looks like he could seriously hurt Gracie.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 18, 2016)

I think gravy will take a couple shots but ultimately tap shamrock


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 18, 2016)

Gracie will win easily. First round rear naked choke. Shamrocks last fight against kimbo was sad


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 18, 2016)

it was but he was actually handling kimbo pretty easily at first and should have stopped him with that choke, but kimbo was just too big and strong at ken's age. i hope gracy pulls it off but i wouldn't bet on it. i'm stoked to watch these, i love scott coker and his circus-like events he puts on.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 20, 2016)

Dada 5000 who? Kimbo shut that asshole up.. and he has bigger nuts.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 20, 2016)

Classic Gracie secret move, the knee to the nards, shamrock should have known it was comin


----------



## Beemo (Feb 20, 2016)

kimbo vs dada 5000 will go down as one of the worst fights in history in my book....
straight embarrassing. i couldn't stop laughing...........
kimbo didnt knock him out.... dada fell down on his own from being tired....

LOL kimbo had to be helped and barely walk/talk after the fight
and dada 5000 had to be carried off a stretcher.... LMAO


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 20, 2016)

Goodamn Bellator needs... something, man.. They have good production value, they even have some pretty decent fighters, but what the entire fuck was last nights 149? What a shit show. Who the hell wants to see two *way past their prime* fighters pillow fight and slap box?! Who wants to see two *well out of shape* over the hill fighters see who can keep throwing the longest before they give up from exhaustion? And who in the absolute fuck would pay to go see that event live?!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 20, 2016)

Dada talked to much shit.. who's the street fighting king of Florida now , bitch.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 20, 2016)

kimbo and dada looked winded by the time they stepped into the cage. that fight was hilarious...the gracy and shamrock fight was disappointing. ken shouldn't be allowed to fight ever again, i mean he DID get narded there but come on.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Goodamn Bellator needs... something, man.. They have good production value, they even have some pretty decent fighters, but what the entire fuck was last nights 149? What a shit show. Who the hell wants to see two *way past their prime* fighters pillow fight and slap box?! Who wants to see two *well out of shape* over the hill fighters see who can keep throwing the longest before they give up from exhaustion? And who in the absolute fuck would pay to go see that event live?!


that show bellator has coming up looks good with king mo vs phil davis and josh thompson vs michael chandler


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 20, 2016)

Kimbo made dadas heart stop.. literally killed him...



Anyone know if that's true? That's what I read somewhere. . Bloody elbow I think.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 20, 2016)

Those may have been some of the worst pro fights I've seen. The only good thing about them is at least they were free. I know they took dada out on a stretcher. It looked like they both needed the hospital after the first round. Hopefully it'll be the last time we see anyone in the last two fights in a cage.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 22, 2016)

How'd you guys like Cerrone's performance at 170?


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 23, 2016)

Much better than his 66 second ass whoopin he got in his last fight.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 23, 2016)

he looked great, but he has nothing for the top guys at 170.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

RDA broke his foot, he's out of 196..

11 days from fight night..

The fuck is wrong with these camps? Millions of dollars on the line and you break your foot so close to the fight? How does that shit happen?


Cowboy is in talks for the replacement, but I doubt that will happen, I think Holm v. Tate gets pushed to the main event and McGregor is forced out until RDA heals, so what is that, another 3-4 months?

Great


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 23, 2016)

That's fucking stupid how does he break his foot 11 days out...but Tate is gonna get murderd, can you imagine if she won tho rousy would get the belt back and never fight holms again


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 23, 2016)

wow, if you bought tickets to either of the last two pay per view events you got HOSED.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 23, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> wow, if you bought tickets to either of the last two pay per view events you got HOSED.


Things like this happening is what makes one person holding multiple belts a bad idea.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Things like this happening is what makes one person holding multiple belts a bad idea.


Then again, McGregor has never called out of a fight before


Why would someone be going with enough force in camp that they can break their goddamn foot? That is boggling my mind. I mean, 2 weeks out you should be hitting the sauna and jacuzzi, not throwing 150% kicks to break your stupid foot


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then again, McGregor has never called out of a fight before
> 
> 
> Why would someone be going with enough force in camp that they can break their goddamn foot? That is boggling my mind. I mean, 2 weeks out you should be hitting the sauna and jacuzzi, not throwing 150% kicks to break your stupid foot


No he's never pulled out of a fight. Even when he blew his knee against Holloway he finished the fight, but there are two belts being held up because of one injury. They already ruled out aldo, faber, edgar as replacements. I don't know why they have been ruled out my guess is McGreggor making weight at 145. It would be nice if they just put in one of the top lightweights in rda's place. Tony Ferguson, Nate Diaz, Alvarez, or Pettis would be good fights. Funny thing is RDA broke his foot Friday, wonder why it took this long to come out.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> No he's never pulled out of a fight. Even when he blew his knee against Holloway he finished the fight, but there are two belts being held up because of one injury. They already ruled out aldo, faber, edgar as replacements. I don't know why they have been ruled out my guess is McGreggor making weight at 145. It would be nice if they just put in one of the top lightweights in rda's place. Tony Ferguson, Nate Diaz, Alvarez, or Pettis would be good fights. Funny thing is RDA broke his foot Friday, wonder why it took this long to come out.


Ferguson, Diaz, Alvarez or Cowboy would be decent choices imo, I think Pettis is already scheduled for a fight in April and he's out of camp. Cerrone just fought so he's in shape, but he'd have to lose the weight which is asking a lot 11 days out


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 23, 2016)

Cerrone was already on twitter saying he would fight McGreggor. I think its bad matchup for cowboy unless he could take it to the ground. I'm curious to see how they handle this, do they wait for RDA or have McGreggor defend the 145 belt. It seems like every other title fight is cancelled or changed do to injury. I hope this doesn't happen for UFC 197


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 23, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Things like this happening is what makes one person holding multiple belts a bad idea.


That is a very good point and one that I never really considered. Even if cmac is always ready, an opponent pulling out can log jam multiple divisions.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 23, 2016)

Fml . Broken foot? My god, that sucks ass bro.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 23, 2016)

This blows, was lookin forward to this test for McGregor. I'd love to see Tony Ferguson get the fight but I bet its Edgar.. I'd rather see Diaz over Frankie n I doubt cerrone can cut that weight that fast.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 23, 2016)

I think its a little fucked up that the UFC keeps hyping McGregor as the first (if he wins) the first guy to hold a belt in two weight classes at the same time when he's the only one who's ever been allowed to do it. It's gotta bug the shit outta guys like couture, penn, and edgar.

What do you guys think about Diego sanchez vs. Mcgegor?
Never mind they have a replacement, its nate diaz


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 23, 2016)

Diaz nice! ... Should be a great fight for one round until Diaz catches a big left.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 23, 2016)

Get ready for an epic amount of shit talking
I don't see it lasting more than a round. I never realized how big McGregor was. He's bigger than RDA who's a big LW. Hopefully it lasts more than 13 seconds


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 23, 2016)

Mcgregor is in for a battle now. The RDA fight woulda been tough but CMAC woulda dominated the fight standing. Diaz is long and tough. This may be the most fan friendly fight ever booked. Diaz is HUGE at 155. Connor is a brave man. I can't wait to watch this.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 23, 2016)

@Corso312 .......DTD: "“We called Jose Aldo, Jose Aldo turned the fight down,” White said. “We called Frankie Edgar, Frankie Edgar turned the fight down. We called ‘Cowboy’ Cerrone, (and he) absolutely accepted the fight – would love to take the fight. B.J. Penn said he wanted the fight. A lot of guys wanted this fight, but we ended up with Nate Diaz. We felt this was the fight to make and the fight the fans wanted to see.”

Due to the lack of time for a proper weight cut for Diaz, the bout will be contested at the 170 pound welterweight limit.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

This is motherfucking nuts! I am hyped, I can't wait!!

If he wins, I guarantee it's McGregor v. Lawler at UFC 200 for the WW title! Then when RDA's foot heals, he'll be comin' for that strap as well! 3 division champ before 2017, WTF!?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

McGregor probably walks around @ 175 ish... This is going to be real interesting.. I think he KO Diaz in the first or second.. This is going to be pretty funny watching these two talk shit pre fight n during the bout.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

normally i dont root for diaz brothers. but i hope n. diaz knocks his azz out... 
tired of mcgregor bumping his gums.... he barely won the chad mendes fight... i really believe that fight was rigged...
the fight vs jose aldo was a fluke... reminded me when hasim rahman knockout lennox lewis... 
rematch lennox beat that azz...

mcgregor vs r. lawler? 
LOL mr. lawler takes that as an insult... 
not even a close match... or a punchers chance like hasim rahman...


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

brendan schaub says mcgregor would destroy lawler. LMAO
what is brendan schaub smoking on? i want some 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2618930-brendan-schaub-says-conor-mcgregor-would-destroy-robbie-lawler

one of the best fights i've ever seen rory macdonald vs robbie lawler...
bet rory could beat down mcgregor too.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

If McGregor knick outs Diaz, will you still think he has no shot @ Lawler?


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If McGregor knick outs Diaz, will you still think he has no shot @ Lawler?


cant believe diaz is even getting a shot... what has diaz done lately but lose..
diaz got embarrassed by dos anjos... not even a fair match...
did you watch that fight? dos anjos over powered him EASILY!!!! like a older brother beating on his little brother...

so HELL NO... butt...... i would like to see lawler beat that ass down, just for the fun of it...
lawler can definitely take a punch... can mcgregor take a punch??? i seriously doubt it....
ill laugh me ass off so hard if mcgregor gets knocked out by little diaz..

EDIT: conner mcgregor is NOT in the same category with robbie lawler... not even close....
what would happen if diaz won the fight? does he fight lawler? LOL


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Diaz took the fight on short notice, most guys don't have the balls to do that. I am no fan of the Diaz boys but I respect his confidence.. Sounds like Cerrone n Diaz were the only guys who stepped up on short notice..the rest of these guys took a pass. 

I see Ferguson has a fight in April, so they didn't ask him but he'd take this fight too.. Watch out for Tony, he will have a belt in by 2017.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 24, 2016)

dos anjos leg kicked his way to victory against diaz. diaz is fresh off serving an ass woopin to michael johnson. i think mcgregor is in for a war. especially at 170.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Diaz took the fight on short notice, most guys don't have the balls to do that. I am no fan of the Diaz boys but I respect his confidence.. Sounds like Cerrone n Diaz were the only guys who stepped up on short notice..the rest of these guys took a pass.


i agree... especially when the fight is 10 days away...


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Really? I think this is a bad matchup for Diaz.. He is going to stand with CM the whole fight..that's right in McGregor wheelhouse.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm glad they gave it to Diaz this is the fight I wanted to see if they didn't give mcgregor a immediate title shot, I think Diaz is ginna be the biggest challenge to him so far and with hisway superior bjj he might win it, depending on what the books have it at I might put 20 on Diaz


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> dos anjos leg kicked his way to victory against diaz. diaz is fresh off serving an ass woopin to michael johnson. i think mcgregor is in for a war. especially at 170.


somebody watched that fight . diaz could barely walk,,, lol...
after awhile, he couldnt walk anymore and wanted the fight on the ground... 

i do think it is an even match... dont think one will over power the other...


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i agree... especially when the fight is 10 days away...




I know diaz is kinda known to always be in fight shape year round but ten days is real short.. I'm still lookin forward to this card.. I expect a great fight, I hope the mics pick up all the shit talking going on during the fight.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

imo fighters should be aloud to smoke if they want... i mean they sign their lives away before a fight... 

"If I’m going to train all day, when I get done, I’m gonna want to smoke," Nick Diaz talks about his use of marijuana in an in-depth interview with High Times.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/2/22/11083832/ufc-mma-news-interview-nick-diaz-not-willing-to-give-up-marijuana-suspension-nsac

Nevada Athletic Commission FREE NICK DIAZ....


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

I blame DTD for not taking a stand and exposing the hypocrisy, Joe Rogan too. I'd tell the The Nevada Athletic Association to suck a fat dick.. All the money in ufc is PPV n merchandising.. The gate is chump change..its 18k people buying a ticket n beer.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2016)

Opinions in professional sports won't change until it's off the scheduling list

This fight is good for Diaz no matter what happens. If he wins, his career skyrockets and he makes a ton of money. If he loses he still walks away with a huge paycheck, get's to add to his credibility that he'll truly fight anyone, anytime, and nobody can blame him for the lose since he took it on such short notice against one of the best fighters in the world. If Conor wins, he proves he can stand and bang with welterweights and guarantees himself a shot at a fight with Lawler, thereby guaranteeing himself the chance at being a 3 division champion. Unfuckingbelievable! If by the slim chance he loses, he still gets RDA at 155 and the eventual Diaz rematch for redemption. UFC makes $ either way too, and it's one of the best matchups for the fans to watch because both fighters have aggressive, exciting styles!

Win's all around


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 24, 2016)

I'd be surprised this fight lasted more than one round. Diaz wont hear the first bell. The UFC is funny the way they spin shit,"nobody would take the fight" The only one who turned it down was Edgar because he has a groin injury. Ferguson and Khabib are under contract to fight in April on fox and Aldo can't fight for the same reason Rousey isn't fighting on this card. If they were willing to make this fight at 170 the best match up in my opinion would have been wonderboy with the winner fighting for the belt at UFC 200. I think McGregor has had the easiest road to championship fights in the history of combat sports.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Agreed... Unless ya count Brock Lesnar.. That pretender had it easier.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't even consider him a real fighter, even though he did beat frank mir and shane carwin. He got a shot because had a fan base from wwe that sold ppv's


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I'd be surprised this fight lasted more than one round. Diaz wont hear the first bell. The UFC is funny the way they spin shit,"nobody would take the fight" The only one who turned it down was Edgar because he has a groin injury. Ferguson and Khabib are under contract to fight in April on fox and Aldo can't fight for the same reason Rousey isn't fighting on this card. If they were willing to make this fight at 170 the best match up in my opinion would have been wonderboy with the winner fighting for the belt at UFC 200. I think McGregor has had the easiest road to championship fights in the history of combat sports.


I think the UFC just sent Thompson to the Philippines to do some promotion, but I agree, that would have been a better fight

But how can you say he's had an "easy road" to the championship? Brimage, Holloway, Brandao, Poirier, Siver, Mendes, Aldo. Brimage was on a 2 fight win streak before he faced McGregor, Holloway has an 8 fight win streak with 6 finishes since facing McGregor, Brandao is 2 for 3 in his last few fights with two TKO's, Poirier's on a 3 fight win streak since he fought McGregor, fuck Siver, Chad Mendes is top of the food chain and he destroyed the #1 P4P killer in 13 seconds. Then he challenged RDA, THEN he took a fight on 11 days notice with a good striker 2 weight classes up.. I wouldn't say it was the hardest road we've seen, but it definitely doesn't look "easy"


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

That's why I'm surprised Diaz was picked.. What if the golden goose gets knocked out?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2016)

lol


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 24, 2016)

Mendes dominated that fight until the last 15 seconds with 10 days notice. Holloway is a good fighter but not a contender and there fight was 3 or 4 years ago. He beat Aldo granted, post steroids. That's not McGregors fault but lets be honest, Aldo, Barao, and Silva were all guys that hadn't lost in years until the UFC started using WADA. The rest of those guys the average fan couldn't pick em outta a line up. Beating Dennis Siver shouldn't earn you a championship match in beer pong nevermind a shot at a belt. I like McGregor im an irish guy from boston, I just don't know if hes as good as he's being made out to be. He's being called the best p4p fighter in the world, when he hasn't defended a belt once. A few months ago people would've bet their lives rousey could beat mayweather and 50% of 135 lb men in the UFC. Then she ran into another legit fi ghter now shes cryin on ellen talkin suicide. I don't understand how the UFC was already talking about him vs lawler at UFC 200 when he hasn't fought for the LW belt yet. I know he's mystic mac and can predict deez tings, but come on. Feels like WWE shit. More entertainment than actual sport.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Chad Mendes is top of the food chain and he destroyed the #1 P4P killer in 13 seconds.


chad mendes fight was rigged.... mendes was paid to fall.... 
little chad mendes took down mcgregor effortlessly so many times... 
mcgregor has terrible take down defense.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> He's being called the best p4p fighter in the world, when he hasn't defended a belt once. .


its too funny...



KryptoBud said:


> . A few months ago people would've bet their lives rousey could beat mayweather and 50% of 135 lb men in the UFC. Then she ran into another legit fi ghter now shes cryin on ellen talkin suicide.


terrible roll model... when the going gets tough, kill yourself... 
great roll model to teach young boys and girls


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> its too funny...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't wanna see anybody feel like that in real life, but she made her bed. She had no problem being a douchebag when she was the hammer not so much when she was the nail.
What sucks is MMA is my favorite sport outside of football and its turning into a fucking circus. I think we're gonna see a lot of fighters leaving the UFC for smaller promotions were the sport side out weighs the shit show.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> chad mendes fight was rigged.... mendes was paid to fall....
> little chad mendes took down mcgregor effortlessly so many times...
> mcgregor has terrible take down defense.


No, the fight was not rigged, Mendes came in on short notice as a replacement while McGregor had been in camp training for the fight with Aldo, he was in championship shape. Mendes gassed and McGregor finished him with a straight left. That's the worst he's gotten beaten up in the UFC, but he still won the fight


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

I been saying since day 1 that I will beat the fuck out of Ronda Rousey .. I had a few buddies who thought she could beat most of the guys in 135-145 lb division. SMH 


Mendes could take CM down sure..but then what? Fall asleep on him? If Diaz is smart( he's not) he will take CM down once or twice a round for points. I bet Diaz wants to break his jaw n stands with him n loses.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 24, 2016)

I think diaz is gonna get ko'd early if he stands with him. Its a good match up for conor. Diaz is an emotional fighter who can be baited into brawl, but I think McGregor hits a lot harder and will catch him.
Another fight they could have possibly made was CM vs GSP. I keep hearing he only wants to come back for "super fights" wonder if they tried to get him. I don't like GSP's fighting style I think its boring, but that's the kind of fight I need to see McGregor in.
How do you guys think holly holm feels being the co main to a fight that's not for a belt?


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

everybody has a valid input... should be a good fight...
got a feeling its going to be like the super bowl.. where the underdog will win... 
and a big payday for vegas...



KryptoBud said:


> How do you guys think holly holm feels being the co main to a fight that's not for a belt?


they're not fighting for the belt? weak...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 24, 2016)

The diaz brothers strike me as the kind of guys that will talk some shit, but if you cross a line they're gonna show up at your hotel room. Somebody gotta tell McGregor to put his arms down, looks like he's carrying watermelons.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> everybody has a valid input... should be a good fight...
> got a feeling its going to be like the super bowl.. where the underdog will win...
> and a big payday for vegas...
> 
> ...






Diaz don't hold a belt, McGregor holds one but was trying to get Dos Anjos belt. 

Weird though having a 5 rounder that have no belt implications.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Diaz don't hold a belt, McGregor holds one but was trying to get Dos Anjos belt.
> 
> Weird though having a 5 rounder that have no belt implications.


Whats weirder is the co-main is for an actual belt and still not the main event.
UFC 189 had McGregor vs Mendez for an interim belt the main event over Lawler vs McDonald. I think CM must be a 51% shareholder or something.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't think its weird that Holm-Tate take a back seat.. I wouldn't even have women in the ufc if I were calling the shots.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 24, 2016)

That's probably why they do it. I wouldn't buy PPV just to watch women fight. I will go on youtube and watch that head kick repeatedly though.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Just like the WNBA, its subsidized by the NBA.. If there ain't a market for it..let it die on its own merit. 

In 5-10 years the women's division could be respectable.. I just have no interest in it now or ever..not my thing.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 24, 2016)

Only female fighters i actually like watching is Gina carrano(still think it's bullshit how she retired) and Joana jerdystnk


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't know if you guys have seen the press conference yet, its on youtube very entertaining. it might be the first time i've someone get McGregor angry or emotional. Diaz says CM on steroids its hilarious


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 24, 2016)

That press conference was good.

Current rankings of McGregors victims.
FEATHERWEIGHT: 4  Max Holloway  3  Chad Mendes 1  Jose Aldo LIGHTWEIGHT: 11  Dustin Poirier
http://www.ufc.com/fighter/Chad-Mendes
Let us not forget that when CM got the shot, whether it was rushed or not, he toasted Aldo in 13 seconds. The steroid argument doesn't really come into play in a 13 second fight.

That being said....I'm leaning towards Diaz. I just hope he's in decent shape.
http://www.ufc.com/fighter/Jose-Aldo
http://www.ufc.com/fighter/Chad-Mendes


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

I think if Diaz wins its a submission,, I'd bet on the turkey bird to Drop him with a big left though.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Only female fighters i actually like watching is Gina carrano(still think it's bullshit how she retired) and Joana jerdystnk




Gina is a babe though, most of these broads look like they got a dick taped to their thigh.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Gina is a babe though, most of these broads look like they got a dick taped to their thigh.


Yea she's the original super hot and talented female fighter, you know Dana wishes she'd be in her prime now


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

I've seen her in a couple b movies, she's making bank and doesn't have to deal with that turd Dana..good for her.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

I will be watchin tate's azz
its so nice and round


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 24, 2016)

Tates got the best knockers in mma by far.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 24, 2016)

This was the best tko in UFC history


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Just like the WNBA, its subsidized by the NBA.. If there ain't a market for it..let it die on its own merit.
> 
> In 5-10 years the women's division could be respectable.. I just have no interest in it now or ever..not my thing.


them gurls can play...
they have came ALONG way tho.... 
wnba first started. was pretty bad. 
but now, its a whole another level... im impressed... 

nice to have little girls look up to another successful female sports figure... 
rather then tell them NO you cant play sports. 
its for men/boyz only.. go play with your barbie doll sweetie....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 25, 2016)

So you guys ever been watching a really good fight and think to yourself "Man, this is awesome, but what would this fight be like if one of the opponents was a senior citizen who can barely shuffle across the canvas?"

Well, the organizers of this freakshow help us answer that question, and it goes exactly how you would expect

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhrBY338fu0O9wLHE4


----------



## Beemo (Feb 25, 2016)

saw that yesterday... 
that was a lose-lose situation for for the 24yr old... 
she wins, she beat up a 68yr old. 
if she would of lost, she got beat up by a 68yr old...

just like the conor vs diaz fight. conor should of picked cowboy.
if conor wins,,, he's suppose to beat nate. 
but if nate beats him. conor loses BIGTIME....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 25, 2016)

That wasn't even fun to watch... She could have atleast given the old timer some respect and taken it easy on her for the first round


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Predictions on DC v. Jones 2?

Jones is going to absolutely murder DC, he's going to come back with a vengeance and let everybody know the 205lb is his division, if McGregor want's to come up and challenge him, so be it, but for now, it's the Jones division.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2016)

I predict Nates going to submit him, late first or early second round.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I predict Nates going to submit him, late first or early second round.


No way man, dudes last sub was against Jim Miller in 2012 (guillotine). His most successful appearances since have been a ridiculous beatdown against Maynard, 100% standup, and a Stockton slap decision over Johnson. If he decides to stand up with Mac he's going to get put away, no question. If he ties him up and decides to take it to the ground, which we all know Nate won't, he might have a fighters chance. He's going to keep it standing and talk shit the entire time. Mac's going to end the fight 2nd or 3rd round with a TKO finish, guaranteed.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 26, 2016)

I think jones finishes him this time. He the best fighter there is in my opinion and from everything ive read he doesn't train between fights and still dominated every opponent except Gustafsson. Usually beating people at their own game. So if he's motivated, dedicated and training hard. I'm sure he's got chip on his shoulder and lookin make a statement and DC's gonna get smashed and I can't wait.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't see nate pulling it off. He's the best matchup for Connor and he wasn't training for a fight. I would rather have seen Nick fight Connor.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't forget Diaz has a chin, I don't think mcgregor a gonna get a 1 shot ko


----------



## Beemo (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Predictions on DC v. Jones 2?
> 
> Jones is going to absolutely murder DC, he's going to come back with a vengeance and let everybody know the 205lb is his division, if McGregor want's to come up and challenge him, so be it, but for now, it's the Jones division.


i wouldnt mind seeing rumble vs dc again...
dc made sure rumble wasnt throwing no bombs.... he kept it close and on the ground...
dont think that will happen again... rumble learned his lesson...

LOL connor at 205? please stop.... rumble would break him. 
and dc would take down conor with EASE.... conor has no take down defense...
and i thought conor vs lawler was laughable... 
but conor vs jones? take me to the ER. im dying laughin...


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 26, 2016)

God I hope DC wins. I can't stand Jon Jones. DC was very effective in the first fight through 3 rounds...just gassed. 

Nate has the tools to win this fight. We'll just see what kind of shape he's in and if he's willing to mix in some grappling between bitch slaps and middle fingers.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No way man, dudes last sub was against Jim Miller in 2012 (guillotine). His most successful appearances since have been a ridiculous beatdown against Maynard, 100% standup, and a Stockton slap decision over Johnson. If he decides to stand up with Mac he's going to get put away, no question. If he ties him up and decides to take it to the ground, which we all know Nate won't, he might have a fighters chance. He's going to keep it standing and talk shit the entire time. Mac's going to end the fight 2nd or 3rd round with a TKO finish, guaranteed.


I think he'll have a change of heart once McGregor cracks him, and have no choice but to take it to the ground. Diaz can't win standing up, McGregor moves like a lion.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

Agreed, Diaz goes down with a huge left if he stands with him.. Diaz best chance is submit him on the ground n stand as little as possible.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i wouldnt mind seeing rumble vs dc again...
> dc made sure rumble wasnt throwing no bombs.... he kept it close and on the ground...
> dont think that will happen again... rumble learned his lesson...
> 
> ...






Cm @ 205 is a pipe dream..I mean its possible to put on 30 lbs of muscle but he'd never pass a piss test.

I think CM could stand with Lawler n possibly win.. Lawler should have lost to Hendricks ..bad decision IMO and I didn't see the Condit fight yet but it sounds like he lost that n the judges gave him another one.


----------



## charface (Feb 26, 2016)

It goes to a decision, 
Diaz has not been sparring he will gas but continue to hold him off and lose a descision.

I know he is in good shape but 
Not fighting shape.

I'm usually wrong sooooo.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Don't forget Diaz has a chin, I don't think mcgregor a gonna get a 1 shot ko


Josh Thompson k o'd nate. Its the only fight I've seen where someone actually threw in a towel


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 26, 2016)

I think CM at 170 is a pipe dream. Sure he'd have a shot at Lawler or anybody that stands the entire fight, but I think he'd get smashed by Rory McDonald or T-Wood or any good wrestler/grappler at that weight.

I'm a little worried for Nate if he goes Stocktongangstermachoman on it(which is highly likely). Thompson did thump his ass in that fight. Nate has a solid chin, but not like Nick's.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 26, 2016)

I think the much better fight would have been nick vs CM, mcgregor won't talk shit about him he know he would get out boxed


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 26, 2016)

Nick would fuck up McGregor.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2016)

I need to see McGregor fight El cucuy. Tony don't play.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 26, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I think CM at 170 is a pipe dream. Sure he'd have a shot at Lawler or anybody that stands the entire fight, but I think he'd get smashed by Rory McDonald or T-Wood or any good wrestler/grappler at that weight.
> 
> I'm a little worried for Nate if he goes Stocktongangstermachoman on it(which is highly likely). Thompson did thump his ass in that fight. Nate has a solid chin, but not like Nick's.


Nick surprised me when he fought Anderson Silver. I didn't think he had a snow balls chance in hell. When he started layin down on the mat taunting silva was classic Nick Diaz the man has a screw loose.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 26, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Nick surprised me when he fought Anderson Silver. I didn't think he had a snow balls chance in hell. When he started layin down on the mat taunting silva was classic Nick Diaz the man has a screw loose.


I was at that fight, I thought Nick won. Silva was scared to engage.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Nick surprised me when he fought Anderson Silver. I didn't think he had a snow balls chance in hell. When he started layin down on the mat taunting silva was classic Nick Diaz the man has a screw loose.


Nicks a master at surviving and complaining.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 26, 2016)

If CM wind this fight and stays at 170 I hope he has to fight top 5 guys before he gets a shot at Lawler. I'm curious to see CM's power at 170.

I've never been to a live show. Thought about going to Cruz vs Dillashaw but the card wasn't worth the ticket price. Hows the view live? I know theres a shit load of camera men around the cage.

Silver fights tomorrow night against Bisbing but I don't think its on regular tv
There's another Bellator show tonight. Hopefully better than last weeks train wreck


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah, Rory would stitch CM up, it would be a massacre. Rory is about as well rounded a fighter there is..Lawler isca one trick pony.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 26, 2016)

I wouldn't call lawler a 1 trick pony he's a bjj black belt and all state wrestler, when you been in the game as long as he has you kind have to be well rounded he just likes to bang


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I wouldn't call lawler a 1 trick pony he's a bjj black belt and all state wrestler, when you been in the game as long as he has you kind have to be well rounded he just likes to bang


Lawler eats to many punches. He might be the only guy that smiles after getting hit that I actually believe.
I would like to see CM against Carlos Condit or Wonderboy if he's gonna stay at 170. I don't know how the fuck ever made 145 to begin with. I'd like see what would happen if guys had to fight at the weight they were supposed to be at. If you're fighting at 145 that's what you weigh going into the cage, not the day before.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 26, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I've never been to a live show. Thought about going to Cruz vs Dillashaw but the card wasn't worth the ticket price. Hows the view live? I know theres a shit load of camera men around the cage.


 I've been to alot of them and the view is better from the couch watchin ppv. But the atmosphere inside when its a big fight is worth every penny.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I've been to alot of them and the view is better from the couch watchin ppv. But the atmosphere inside when its a big fight is worth every penny.View attachment 3617727


What was it like in the arena when Aldo got KO'd?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I wouldn't call lawler a 1 trick pony he's a bjj black belt and all state wrestler, when you been in the game as long as he has you kind have to be well rounded he just likes to bang





You know what I mean.. Every fighter has some background.. Chuck Liddell was a Div 1 wrestler n Kickboxer..but he was a one trick pony too.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 26, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I've been to alot of them and the view is better from the couch watchin ppv. But the atmosphere inside when its a big fight is worth every penny.View attachment 3617727


I gotta get to live event. They only come around once maybe twice a year, not many to choose from. Maybe McGregor will come back to fight in Boston this year the fans love him here.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What was it like in the arena when Aldo got KO'd?


It was pandemonium in there bro. When Aldo got hit it was like an explosion went off. Even though it was a quick main I had a great time. I put a bill on McGregor and a bill on Romero. Lit up a J as soon as we got on the street and celebrated with the Irish all night.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 26, 2016)

I let Bisping cut in front of me in the bathroom line. Snapped a pic of him and pissed right next too him.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I let Bisping cut in front of me in the bathroom line. Snapped a pic of him and pissed right next too him.
> View attachment 3617805


Lmao.. I bet he thought you were a weirdo.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 26, 2016)

lol it was a weirdo move but I was hammered! Pic or no one believes ya.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I let Bisping cut in front of me in the bathroom line. Snapped a pic of him and pissed right next too him.
> View attachment 3617805


Haha!


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 26, 2016)

No vip urinals in vegas? That's gotta be an awkward spot for his security guard


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 27, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Nicks a master at surviving and complaining.


Nick is a elite strike and grappler but just like Nate he tends to choke on the big fights


----------



## Beemo (Feb 27, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I let Bisping cut in front of me in the bathroom line. Snapped a pic of him and pissed right next too him.
> View attachment 3617805


did he piss on your leg?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 28, 2016)

So did any of you guys watch Silva Bisping? Pretty strange fight, entertaining though.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 28, 2016)

Don't have fight pass, I think it's bullshit tho that they're makin it so you have to pay a monthly subscription to UFC to see all fights


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 28, 2016)

I seen it today someone put it on youtube. I think it might be the last time we see Silva. It was close I thought Silva was gonna pull it off. If there had been 10-15 seconds left in the third he would've ended it. That knee was nasty, just to close to the end of the round. One thing that stuck out to me at the of the fight, I was sayin to myself "does this fuckin guy bleed or swell up ever?" He had a little mark under his eye I believe came from a poke. Bisbings nose is still dripping blood an hour later at the press conference.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 28, 2016)

Fight pass is so fucking retarded it infuriates me that it exists. Considering the money that I spend on ppv and attending live events I should never be charged for extra shit....but my bro hit me up yesterday and told me it was a hell of a fight, so I paid the stupid 10 bucks and watched it. It was a hard fight to call. I had Bisping winning 1 and 2 Silva winning 3,4,5. The 4th could have went either way. It seemed to me like Silva could have toasted him if he would stop clowning around and just be aggressive, but who knows. I hear ya @KryptoBud about Silva's face. Its made of kevlar.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 28, 2016)

He loves dropping his hands. For a 40 year old guy he's still fast. Never been a huge fan of Silva, but its kinda sad watching a fighter who was considered the best in the world losing to a mid tier fighter on fight pass.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> He loves dropping his hands. For a 40 year old guy he's still fast. Never been a huge fan of Silva, but its kinda sad watching a fighter who was considered the best in the world losing to a mid tier fighter on fight pass.



I didn't see the fight, has he won a fight since pissing hot?


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I didn't see the fight, has he won a fight since pissing hot?


He beat Nick Diaz, but it could've gone either way. Same with last night, if he would've been busier he could have won. I posted a few days ago about the new drug testing being used and guys that weren't beat in years have all lost since.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 28, 2016)

Funny how that works huh? Makes you wonder if maybe silva was using performance enhancers his whol career


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 28, 2016)

Silva actually looked pretty good I thought. He destroyed Bispings face. I would have gave him the decision. In the 5th round when he landed that front kick square on Bispings face it was mind blowing that he didn't blitz him and get him outta there.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 28, 2016)

All those Brazilians were juiced up. Belfort, Aldo, Silva, Barrao. The Axe Murderer was juiced out of his mind his whole career.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Funny how that works huh? Makes you wonder if maybe silva was using performance enhancers his whol career


Silva,Aldo, and Barao maybe its coincidence. To be fair most of the opponents they faced were on juice or trt


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 29, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Funny how that works huh? Makes you wonder if maybe silva was using performance enhancers his whol career






Diaz coach straight up says CM on PEDs. 


https://www.google.com/amp/www.thescore.com/mma/news/970714/amp?client=ms-android-americamovil-us#fpstate=amp_viewer


----------



## Wilderb (Feb 29, 2016)

Is anyone surprised that he would say that? I'll be cheering for CM myself. Never been a big Diaz Fan myself.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 29, 2016)

I heard this interview on submission radio. At first I thought it was the Diaz camp using some reverse phycology trying to CM emotional. Then a former fighter announcer Dan Hardy was saying we will never see CM fight at 145 again. I don't remember word for word what he said but basically he put on to much muscle mass to be able to cut down to 145. Diaz's coach also said Nate agreed to fight at 155, CM wanted to move up. I don't know about ped's I think he was killing himself to make 145. I've never seen anybody that looked worse. He didn't look like the same person. It'll be interesting to see how his speed and power carry over if he ever fights a legit contender.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 29, 2016)

Diaz will hit him with some good shit and be victorious. 




Diaz submits him in the 2nd.


----------



## Wilderb (Feb 29, 2016)

We shall see........


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 29, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Diaz's coach also said Nate agreed to fight at 155, CM wanted to move up. I don't know about ped's I think he was killing himself to make 145. I've never seen anybody that looked worse. He didn't look like the same person. It'll be interesting to see how his speed and power carry over if he ever fights a legit contender.


I agree, CM looked horrible at the 145 weigh ins.I think McGregor will have no problem bringing his power to 155. Against true 170 pounders I think he is in for a rude awakening though. He'll still have power and timing but those guys are huge. Small welter-weights walk around at 190. I am so stoked for this weekend. I love both guys so I'm a bit torn. That press conference was great, I watched the entire thing.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 29, 2016)

I'd love to see CM and Nick fight whenever his suspension is up.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 29, 2016)

That fight would be epic. I think Nick would beat Conor down.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

You guys are going to get to really see McGregor's power against Diaz. I think the first round Nate's gonna get lit up, opened up in the 2nd and put away in the 3rd, straight left, TKO


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You guys are going to get to really see McGregor's power against Diaz. I think the first round Nate's gonna get lit up, opened up in the 2nd and put away in the 3rd, straight left, TKO





Yeah.. I could see that, I'm confident If Diaz stands n exchanges hes getting tagged n dropped.. If Diaz shoots n keeps it on the ground he wins on points or submits him. This is a HUGE fight though.. I know Diaz wants to give the fans a show beat CM standing up. This is probably the most interested I've been in a ppv in a few years.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah I'm stoked for this fight!

Got any predictions on the other fights on the card?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 29, 2016)

I predict miesha tates boobs are gonna be flyin everywhere


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah I'm stoked for this fight!
> 
> Got any predictions on the other fights on the card?





I don't even recognize most names on the card.. I'll go with Diego Sanchez and Elkins as wins and Holly Holm beating Tate. .. How bout u?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 29, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I predict miesha tates boobs are gonna be flyin everywhere




Holm is going to open let loose on Tate's big ol beak.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't even recognize most names on the card.. I'll go with Diego Sanchez and Elkins as wins and Holly Holm beating Tate. .. How bout u?


Same here, kind of a weak card, good main and co-main though


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

lmao


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 1, 2016)

I can't wait for that fight. Pork chops gonna get his head caved in. Cain better hit the local Costco's and stock up on tissue, DC's gonna be slobbering and blowin snot bubbles in his lap for days. When got belt he grabbed the mic "Jon Jones get your shit together boy I'm waitin for you" Well he got his shit together hes comin back bigger, stronger, and angrier. I think there's a good chance Jones holds two belts before McGregor does.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 1, 2016)

i predict big lumps on tates face after the fight, as usual... 
but she can take a punch


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 1, 2016)

I hope Tate whips her ass.

@Padawanbater2 that shit is hilarious bro...Carl Winslow lol!! I hope Carl beats down Jones honestly. Jones is a scumbag.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Mar 1, 2016)

I wanna see tates tits flopping all over the cage!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cormier responds







lmfao


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCb_e6hsDNQ/


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Cormier responds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


instagram is the only battle he has chance of winning.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 3, 2016)

Jones will destroy him worse then the first fight


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 3, 2016)

DC will be finished in this fight. I hope there are no injuries leading up to it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 3, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> DC will be finished in this fight. I hope there are no injuries leading up to it.


Jones won't be but DC might pull the injury card to keep the belt a little longer


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 3, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5Qq6mMVR1ng
starts at 33.00
"dance for me nate, dance for me and don't look me in the eye when you do it" Conor McGregor
CM is easily the best shit talker all time


----------



## Beemo (Mar 3, 2016)

dc only chance is the ground game...
pretty much the same thing he did against rumble johnson


----------



## Beemo (Mar 3, 2016)

lol conor punched diaz's hand..


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 3, 2016)

Whats funny is DC talked all kind of shit "if I wanna take him down 100 times I'll take him down 100 times" I think he took jones down zero times, but he was taken several times. The only chance DC has in my opinion is to catch jones with a hay maker, which is possible. Jones has the length to avoid it but, chooses to beat guys at their own game.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 3, 2016)

that press conference was funny better than the first


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 3, 2016)

DC took Jones down the first fight. I had DC up in the first fight through 3, he just gassed. He'll probably lose a decision again but I seriously doubt Jones finishes him.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 3, 2016)

Just watched the press conference in its entirety. Saturday is gonna be epic.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 3, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Just watched the press conference in its entirety. Saturday is gonna be epic.




Contrived or real? I didn't watch..phone is slow on downloads


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 3, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> DC took Jones down the first fight. I had DC up in the first fight through 3, he just gassed. He'll probably lose a decision again but I seriously doubt Jones finishes him.


Doubt that. DC by a brutal knock out. 95% for sure.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Doubt that. DC by a brutal knock out. 95% for sure.


I'd bet my life that doesn't happen


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd bet my life that doesn't happen


Ok ill take that bet, however i don't want to die.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Ok ill take that bet, however i don't want to die.


What makes you think DC is going to KO Jones?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What makes you think DC is going to KO Jones?


Dudes been in camp longer then he ever has. Look back in these pages. I'm the only one who knew the fight date. The exact fight date. He's been working on some shit. About all i feel comfortable saying.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Contrived or real? I didn't watch..phone is slow on downloads


 the dust up wasn't much, but nate put his fist like 1/2 inch from conors nose and he subsequently punched nate's hand outta his face. 


a mongo frog said:


> Doubt that. DC by a brutal knock out. 95% for sure.


are you saying DC is gonna knock out jones or the other way around?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Dudes been in camp longer then he ever has. Look back in these pages. I'm the only one who knew the fight date. The exact fight date. He's been working on some shit. About all i feel comfortable saying.


What you think Jones been doing?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 3, 2016)

I hope DC blasts Jones teeth out personally. But if I had to bet my life on it i'd say Jones by decision.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 3, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> the dust up wasn't much, but nate put his fist like 1/2 inch from conors nose and he subsequently punched nate's hand outta his face.
> 
> are you saying DC is gonna knock out jones or the other way around?


Yes I'm saying DC is going to starch jones.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 3, 2016)

All these guys are on HGH or some new synthetic untraceable drug. Everybody in baseball, NFL, mma should be blood tested..first offense is lifetime ban.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What you think Jones been doing?


He's been lifting, public knowledge. But you don't know what DC has been doing.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> He's been lifting, public knowledge. But you don't know what DC has been doing.


What has he been doing?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What has he been doing?


Please lets not talk about it any more. You'll see come the 23rd of april.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 3, 2016)

@a mongo frog are you saying you have inside knowledge of DC's secret training and you aren't going to share it with your brothers from RIU?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 3, 2016)

Jones don't look quite regulation in that pic does he Corso?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 4, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> @a mongo frog are you saying you have inside knowledge of DC's secret training and you aren't going to share it with your brothers from RIU?


You guys know everything i know. You guys know more about MMA then I. Im just lucky enough too.............. I cant guys. Im just really excited about Saturday.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Please lets not talk about it any more. You'll see come the 23rd of april.


I'm not sure why you're acting like you're hiding some huge secret that's going to destroy Jones..

There are no secrets in mma bro, spill what you know


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 4, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Jones don't look quite regulation in that pic does he Corso?




No chance, but CM don't either.. I bet Diaz is clean though.. He's a vegan and never look ripped..just toned and lean.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 4, 2016)

DTD is probably flippin' the bill for McGregors juice lol!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> No chance, but CM don't either.. I bet Diaz is clean though.. He's a vegan and never look ripped..just toned and lean.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

lol jk

This is Mac at 170ish







For comparison, here he is at a deathly 145


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Jesus, Nate is an idiot..

"Rich kids shouldn't fight"

Conor ain't a rich kid, son.. 

This guy is in for a motherfucking beating, holy shit Mac seems confident. Dude is going to destroy Nate, this is going to be his worst performance in the octagon yet. Holy shit.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Jesus, Nate is an idiot..
> 
> "Rich kids shouldn't fight"
> 
> ...


I think CM will win. What's interesting is nates getting in McGregors head. He making him emotional and angry. Usually that's what McGregor usually does.. Another thing when they had the little scuffle CM started it, but dana holds back Nate no buddy held CM back at first. He didn't take a forward step until the security was between them. A very subtle tell.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I think CM will win. What's interesting is nates getting in McGregors head. He making him emotional and angry. Usually that's what McGregor usually does.. Another thing when they had the little scuffle CM started it, but dana holds back Nate no buddy held CM back at first. He didn't take a forward step until the security was between them. A very subtle tell.


Interesting analysis but I think I see it a different way.. I see Mac's punch as more of a threat than anything, kinda like "You think you can touch me motherfucker, do it in the ring, let's see what happens!" Since Diaz actually touched his face, I think he saw it as more of an insult than anything, and from watching the embedded's this fight, it looks like he's been preparing for a fuckin demolition, man. Not fucking around, Mac looks like he's ready to murder somebody, like he's still hunting for that fight that'll feed him! I think that mentality has been with him since the Brimage fight!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

I wish I could sit sidelined with a bag of popcorn and a slider from 0-100% slow-mo watching this fight!


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 4, 2016)

He's on a mission to make history. It looks like he might pull it off, but i'm not ready to crown him best ever quite yet. This fights gonna be huge probably set more records. They're gonna need the national guard at the weigh ins tonight


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> He's on a mission to make history. It looks like he might pull it off, but i'm not ready to crown him best ever quite yet. This fights gonna be huge probably set more records. They're gonna need the national guard at the weigh ins tonight


When are people going to get on this guy's side and say he's the real deal?

When will he get Anderson Silva type acceptance? Who does he have to beat? I am sick of people condemning this guy. All the haters out there, hear this: name the guy. Name the guy Mac has to beat to be accepted into your club. Give me a fucking name, here, now. Stop with all the bullshit. One name, who does he have to beat for you to accept him as the best? He has to beat this guy, he has to beat that guy.. then he does and you move the goalpost. Fuck you. This is the end of that bullshit. If you continue carrying that shit past this point, you're not a true MMA fan, you're a casual, a nobody, a nothing. Fuck you. He's beat the very best, he beat the P4P best in the entire world in 13 seconds, this is it. *Name your name.*

*I am fucking sick of this shit!*


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 4, 2016)

It would be nice to see him fight some top ten guys. Maybe a former champion. He's got a long way to go to reach Silva's level. I've seen one impressive fight so far and that was aldo. He hasn't even defended his belt yet. I like McGregor but calling him the best p4p fighter is fuckin ridiculous. He's fought 3 guys in the top 15 the rest aren't even ranked. One of the guys was kicking his ass with a weeks notice. Go back and watch the mendez fight and watch McGregor asking the ref to stand them up. He was getting smashed with elbows and couldn't get Mendez off him until mendez went for a choke and lost his position. Didn't look like the goat to me. Why do you think they picked Diaz for this fight? Is he a contender in that weight class or maybe because it'll sell more ppv. They've already said he wins this he gets lawler. Why not have him fight Rory McDonald, Tyron Woodley, wonderboy, condit, matt brown. Hendrix. Instead he gets a title shot for beating dennis siver at feather weight and nate diaz at 170.Two who aren't even ranked in those divisions. Look at andersons record or jon jones and count how many champions and former champions they've beat. They've beat more champions than CM has fights.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 4, 2016)

Theres no way you can call McGregor the best yet bro. No way. He beat Holloway, Poirier, Mendes(short notice), and Aldo. I love McGregor but thats short list. Its a good start though. I'd say right now he's probably #3 or 4 p4p. If he beats Nate and then goes on to beat either Dos Anjos or Lawler I'm on board with best p4p.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 4, 2016)

Conor flinched.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> It would be nice to see him fight some top ten guys. Maybe a former champion. He's got a long way to go to reach Silva's level. I've seen one impressive fight so far and that was aldo. He hasn't even defended his belt yet. I like McGregor but calling him the best p4p fighter is fuckin ridiculous. He's fought 3 guys in the top 15 the rest aren't even ranked. One of the guys was kicking his ass with a weeks notice. Go back and watch the mendez fight and watch McGregor asking the ref to stand them up. He was getting smashed with elbows and couldn't get Mendez off him until mendez went for a choke and lost his position. Didn't look like the goat to me. Why do you think they picked Diaz for this fight? Is he a contender in that weight class or maybe because it'll sell more ppv. They've already said he wins this he gets lawler. Why not have him fight Rory McDonald, Tyron Woodley, wonderboy, condit, matt brown. Hendrix. Instead he gets a title shot for beating dennis siver at feather weight and nate diaz at 170.Two who aren't even ranked in those divisions. Look at andersons record or jon jones and count how many champions and former champions they've beat. They've beat more champions than CM has fights.


I didn't call him the P4P best, I said he's on Silva's level and asked when you guys will recognize it. I personally think Jon Jones is the P4P best, maybe Demetrious Johnson, Conor is probably 3rd after both of those guys

Who's he have to beat, in your mind, for you to agree with that?


guerrilla medic said:


> he's probably #3 or 4 p4p.


100% agree


guerrilla medic said:


> Conor flinched.


He is going to eat Nate alive, man. It's going to be a bloodbath, this is coming from a huge fan of the Diaz bro's


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm not throwing my life savings on Nate. I love both guys but always yell for the Diaz bros. I think its gonna be a war. I just wish Nate woulda had a full camp. 

The main thing that keeps CM off Silva's level is his lack of title defenses. Silva defended his belt successfully 11 times. That being said if you really look at who Silva beat its not that impressive of a resume honestly. Henderson, Belfort, Franklin, Sonnen. Good guys but not really that insane. If he stays busy McGregor will be an all time great by the end of the year.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm leaving for Chicago in the morning to watch this fight, all my buddies are McGregor fans too..should be great, I'm thinking 2nd round KO Diaz goes down !


----------



## Beemo (Mar 5, 2016)

day is finally here.... 
please no sinead this time conor...


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 5, 2016)

Should see Holly move up the P4P list tonight. Hopefully seeing a masterful striking display in an all out war.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 5, 2016)

WARRRRRR DIAZZZZZ!!!!!
WARRRRRR TAAATE!!!!!!

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTS TIME!!!


----------



## Beemo (Mar 5, 2016)

LMAO conor flinched


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LMAO conor flinched


lol that reminded me of some middle school shit. That was pretty funny


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

Another angle of the flinch

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCjg7D7JyB6/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

lol Tom Lawler McGregor


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Another angle of the flinch
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCjg7D7JyB6/


The guy laughing in the background is priceless.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 5, 2016)

heres another angle


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 5, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> heres another angle


Did he punch his hand, what a bitch move


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 5, 2016)

I think CM and HH wins. I really, really hope JJ loses but have to agree DC will have his hands full.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 5, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> I think CM and HH wins. I really, really hope JJ loses but have to agree DC will have his hands full.


You hope on jones will come through. DC is going to KO him.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 5, 2016)

nate does have a 2'' reach advantage...

i think nate is in his head already... 
conor looks really tense... not loose like the last fight...


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 5, 2016)

Hope so. I was a really big Jones fan in the beginning. But so many Douche moves ( and an absolute loss to da Swede), and I really, really want to see his ass beat.
WE


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 5, 2016)

I got fucking single loss on the fucking satellite. Huge storm over norther california right now. I already bought the fight. Hope it comes on in time for the ppv.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> You hope on jones will come through. DC is going to KO him.


Have you seen the ufc 197 unbreakable press conference. It was funny the crowd cheered jones and boo'd DC every time he spoke and then he started crying.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 5, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Have you seen the ufc 197 unbreakable press conference. It was funny the crowd cheered jones and boo'd DC every time he spoke and then he started crying.


No i never saw that.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 5, 2016)

a small clip


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 5, 2016)

Bout to go watch the McGregor vs Diaz fight st hooters. Drink some beer, watch the fight and look at tits and ass.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


No a bit of cellulite on tates ass, muy Bueno


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 5, 2016)

Holy shit Tate did pull it off!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 5, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Holy shit Tate did pull it off!


What happened?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Holy shit Tate did pull it off!


Yeah that was crazy! I just caught the ending, Tate by rear naked choke

http://stationfy.com/station/ufc196/watch/56dbbf9da1b34d1774acba96


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 5, 2016)

Damn and Nate beat his ass


----------



## Beemo (Mar 5, 2016)

im PUMPED


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

Holy shit! Nate choked out McGregor!

WTF!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I predict Nates going to submit him, late first or early second round.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 5, 2016)

LOL mcgregor vs. jones/lawer

hope mcgregor saved up some money...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 5, 2016)

Mcgregor landed the left a couple times too looks like without cuttin 20lbs he's not as strong as he thinks


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 5, 2016)

My god. Those were 2 awesome fights. What an honor to see that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

Called it, you should have thrown some money down


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 5, 2016)

Legendary night fellas


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 5, 2016)

Wish i was there


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 5, 2016)

Dana lookd so disappointed when he put the belt on Tate he didn't think that would happen


----------



## Beemo (Mar 5, 2016)

Congratulations Tate, you earned that one.
thought she lost the choke, after the flip.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 5, 2016)

But Nate has been lookin the best he ever been I think he could take the belt


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 5, 2016)

The hype train has been derailed


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> The hype train has been derailed


Bound to happen sooner or later

I wonder how RDA would have fared against McGregor


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 5, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> The hype train has been derailed


now you will hear every one who declared mcgregor the best pound for pound eat their words like all the rousey band wagoners lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bound to happen sooner or later
> 
> I wonder how RDA would have fared against McGregor


RDA has looked unstopable


----------



## yesum (Mar 5, 2016)

Well, I sure was beat on my bets. Lucky I only bet $20. Mac looks out of his league against larger opponents.

Holms needs some ground game. She almost had the fight won but finally got taken down and finished. 

I though Mac had more power than he did on Diaz. Diaz ate his shots with no apparent problem.

Exciting night.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 6, 2016)

yesum said:


> Well, I sure was beat on my bets. Lucky I only bet $20. Mac looks out of his league against larger opponents.
> 
> Holms needs some ground game. She almost had the fight won but finally got taken down and finished.
> 
> ...


its gotta be tough to talk all that shit then lose


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holy shit! Nate choked out McGregor!
> 
> WTF!


cuz McGregor aint shit but stand up. he has zero ground game and sub defense and I told u thins long time ago. rda would have wrecked connar even worse. connar overrated he has no heart. holly holm has more heart then connar she went to sleep like a man connar tap again like a bitcvh


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

diaz whopped mcgregors ass and ate all his punches... and bitch slapped connar and made connar shoot for a take down. connar is nothing I got aldo in a rematch.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

I called it too on facebook everyone was acting like im nutts then all mad lol its great I should have bet money on diaz


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> now you will hear every one who declared mcgregor the best pound for pound eat their words like all the rousey band wagoners lol.


oh definently except the irish his fans aren't like as die hard and loyal as lets say fedor emeliankos fans


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> What happened?


late round five submission tate had a grate round two can argue 10/8 but holly was gonna win had tate not sub her


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2016)

theexpress said:


> cuz McGregor aint shit but stand up. he has zero ground game and sub defense and I told u thins long time ago. rda would have wrecked connar even worse. connar overrated he has no heart. holly holm has more heart then connar she went to sleep like a man connar tap again like a bitcvh





theexpress said:


> diaz whopped mcgregors ass and ate all his punches... and bitch slapped connar and made connar shoot for a take down. connar is nothing I got aldo in a rematch.





theexpress said:


> I called it too on facebook everyone was acting like im nutts then all mad lol its great I should have bet money on diaz





theexpress said:


> oh definently except the irish his fans aren't like as die hard and loyal as lets say fedor emeliankos fans





theexpress said:


> late round five submission tate had a grate round two can argue 10/8 but holly was gonna win had tate not sub her


Lol, so salty, bro! Haha!

You're still just sad about that bet I won a while back, I understand. McGregor is one of the best fighters in the game right now, anyone who denies that has some kinda personal bias against him for whatever reason. You have to recognize that, even if you dislike him personally. Watch the post fight press conference right now, listen to his responses, the dude is a total analytical machine and he's humble. He's giving Nate all the respect he deserves, he is genuinely a smart dude with an extremely high fighter IQ, just like Dominick Cruz. 

He's probably going to either rematch with Aldo or fight Edgar next to defend the 145lb belt, so stop trippin all over yourself, Nate would be disappointed in you.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>





Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol, so salty, bro! Haha!
> 
> You're still just sad about that bet I won a while back, I understand. McGregor is one of the best fighters in the game right now, anyone who denies that has some kinda personal bias against him for whatever reason. You have to recognize that, even if you dislike him personally. Watch the post fight press conference right now, listen to his responses, the dude is a total analytical machine and he's humble. He's giving Nate all the respect he deserves, he is genuinely a smart dude with an extremely high fighter IQ, just like Dominick Cruz.
> 
> He's probably going to either rematch with Aldo or fight Edgar next to defend the 145lb belt, so stop trippin all over yourself, Nate would be disappointed in you.


[email protected] naw im extatic.... I told u he had no sub game and he got lucky as fuck on aldo. that should have been a war that took many years off his carrere there will be a rematch now that the hype dies down....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

the following people are better then connar mcgreggor at stand up r.d.a. 2.0 .... Anthony show time pettis.... jose aldo despite that 13 second fluke and I have ten years or wins to back this up. connar isn't the best figher in the game your smoking pcp water lmao.... wait till Frankie gets his hands on him.... and the rda fight isn't gonna happen now connar is damaged goods and has to win a fight or two against a top 5 guy just like everyone else... the fact is any bkk blackbelt or division one colligate wrestler with a full camp and who isn't known for gassing will beat connar. and threre is a lot of guys like that I think dustin poiere beats connar at 155 to in a rematch. connar has been exposed again. nate showed the blue print and its what I said all along tap his bum ass out. its just icing on the cake that nate wrecked him on the feet to... lmao


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

he has no choice biut to give nate his props cuz me you and the world just seen nate beat his monkey irish ass


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

the real loser in all this is dana white. makes it all the more sweeter


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


 lmao hay nate said gimmy data booty


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol, so salty, bro! Haha!
> 
> You're still just sad about that bet I won a while back, I understand. McGregor is one of the best fighters in the game right now, anyone who denies that has some kinda personal bias against him for whatever reason. You have to recognize that, even if you dislike him personally. Watch the post fight press conference right now, listen to his responses, the dude is a total analytical machine and he's humble. He's giving Nate all the respect he deserves, he is genuinely a smart dude with an extremely high fighter IQ, just like Dominick Cruz.
> 
> He's probably going to either rematch with Aldo or fight Edgar next to defend the 145lb belt, so stop trippin all over yourself, Nate would be disappointed in you.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

^^^ for your butthurt shoot up one half gram and die... and call me in the morning


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 6, 2016)

wow that got weird in a hurry.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2016)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] naw im extatic.... I told u he had no sub game and he got lucky as fuck on aldo. that should have been a war that took many years off his carrere there will be a rematch now that the hype dies down....





theexpress said:


> the following people are better then connar mcgreggor at stand up r.d.a. 2.0 .... Anthony show time pettis.... jose aldo despite that 13 second fluke and I have ten years or wins to back this up. connar isn't the best figher in the game your smoking pcp water lmao.... wait till Frankie gets his hands on him.... and the rda fight isn't gonna happen now connar is damaged goods and has to win a fight or two against a top 5 guy just like everyone else... the fact is any bkk blackbelt or division one colligate wrestler with a full camp and who isn't known for gassing will beat connar. and threre is a lot of guys like that I think dustin poiere beats connar at 155 to in a rematch. connar has been exposed again. nate showed the blue print and its what I said all along tap his bum ass out. its just icing on the cake that nate wrecked him on the feet to... lmao





theexpress said:


> he has no choice biut to give nate his props cuz me you and the world just seen nate beat his monkey irish ass





theexpress said:


> the real loser in all this is dana white. makes it all the more sweeter





theexpress said:


> lmao hay nate said gimmy data booty View attachment 3624513





theexpress said:


> View attachment 3624514





theexpress said:


> ^^^ for your butthurt shoot up one half gram and die... and call me in the morning


Yeah, you salty!

Lol


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 6, 2016)

theexpress said:


> the real loser in all this is dana white. makes it all the more sweeter


Dana White is in a motel right now with the business end of a shot gun in his mouth


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 6, 2016)

theexpress said:


> the real loser in all this is dana white. makes it all the more sweeter


Not really cause nates stock just went way up


----------



## yesum (Mar 6, 2016)

How about 'Rogan the hype machine', what does he hype next? Rousey fell off a cliff. Holm got beat but closely. Mac got ate up. Cain got whooped, 'bad air lack of oxygen'?

He has to smoke 10 joints tonight to try to deal with his hyped products failing. Mac getting beat like that is weird to me. I did think Diaz had a long shot at him, but never to put him away in 2 rounds. They weighed the same and only a 2 inch reach advantage for Diaz. Not known as a power puncher anyways.

Weird night is all I can say about it.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 6, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> Bisping going to destroy mr Anderson silva in london.BOOK IT.





Bublonichronic said:


> Bisping? No way...





Thor_ said:


> Not a chance. I'm not saying he can't win because it all depends on which silva turns up. Will we get the old Anderson or the one that cried. It's so tough to judge, he came off such a bad injury and didn't look good at all vs Diaz. I think this silva will be different, that silva wanted a biggish fight coming off the injury. This silva will have something to prove and possible the best silva we have seen in a few years.
> 
> I also don't rate bisping one bit. I rate him as a top fighter in his weight,but doesn't have the required skill to be elite or even a champion. His fights are also a tad dull, he fights a lot like lyoto but not as skilled. Obviously being from England I'd love to see him win though. Might even buy a ticket and travel 5 hours to get there.


NEVER FORGET...


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 6, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> And once again the cranky babies proved their mma knowledge is inferior to mine. All you brain dead keyboard tough guys keep getting spanked by me everytime.
> 
> All of you cry baby tears will taste sooo good when your man crush the irish bum mcgaygor gets stomped out by dos anjos I will never let anyone here hear the end of it. BOOK IT COWARDS. Dont ever forget im the fucking BOSS.


ALSO BOOM....

I told all u macgaygor nuthuggers he gone to get whooped his next fight now look at that irish bum tapping out like a bitch.

All you fan boys tears taste SOOOOO good. U are all wrong and I was right HAHAHAHA


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 6, 2016)

Its a littler odd seeing a fighter lose but still have a belt. I hope they give Frankie the next shot at the belt. He's been around for a long time he beats everybody they put in front of him. I doubt he gets it.UFC would rather CM with belt. He sells better than edgar. Theres no doubt in my mind Frankie beats him. I've always thought that and this confiimed it.
I wondered how his power would be at this weight. Nate has a good chin, but he ate clean shots and didn't buckle, but nates buckled him. I like conor he's a good fighter, throws wild kicks, and hes funny. Very entertaining, but not the fighter a lot of people thought he was.What was this his second fight against a top ten fighter? Mendez was beating him too until he gassed. and both on 10 day notice.All week I was saying nates in his head. At the press conference when they had that little scuffle his body language didn't match the words comin out of his mouth. He needs a little humble pie. Just like ronda. he was built up with hand picked opponents and exposed when the real fights showed up. Remember when ronda could beat mayweather and CM could beat lawler.
lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Not really cause nates stock just went way up


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

McGregor will lose the belt next fight then have to move up to 155 and get molly whopped


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

This kung Louie og for my boy nate diaz. Who wobbled McGregor and isn't known for his power and has been on the decline for years. Womp womp womp. Anyway i like that yair Rodriguez cat


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2016)

theexpress said:


> This kung Louie og for my boy nate diaz. Who wobbled McGregor and isn't known for his power and has been on the decline for years. Womp womp womp. Anyway i like that yair Rodriguez cat


Ill let you hold the cash for the next ppv bet. I got DC you got Jones. I got a guy near you, you just let me know how much the wager is. Nothing crazy.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 6, 2016)

theexpress said:


> View attachment 3624815


Can I barrow 20 bruh?


----------



## Beemo (Mar 6, 2016)

mcgregor is not an elite fighter period... but he does have an ELITE MOUTH

he almost got beat by { in nate's voice (MIDGET) } chad mendes.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2016)

Beemo said:


> mcgregor is not an elite fighter period... but he does have an ELITE MOUTH
> 
> he almost got beat by { in nate's voice (MIDGET) } chad mendes.


Hes a great fighter for sure, very exciting to watch and from a fan stand point what more can we ask for. Every fighter gets their mouth shut at one time or another. The MMA sport is off the hook right now, we are super blessed i believe.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 6, 2016)

There no doubt mcgregor is Legit he jumped from 45 to 70 that like unheard of so its not that big a deal he lost


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 6, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> There no doubt mcgregor is Legit he jumped from 45 to 70 that like unheard of so its not that big a deal he lost


Let the excuses begin. According to McGregor there should be no weight divisions in martial arts. He was exposed. He looked good in a couple fights in a division he had to kill himself to make. Nate fights at 155 not 170 so he was fighting above his weight class too with 10 day notice. His chin is suspect, wobbled a half dozen times from a guy not close to being a power puncher. He has no heart he tapped immediately, even faster than Sage Northcutt. He will lose the FW belt as soon as the UFC stops protecting him and hand feeding him the brimmages and sivers of the world.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 6, 2016)

yup mcgaygor is a unskilled irish bum. he got fucked up last night and tapped out like a bitch boy.

All the mcgaygor nut hugging fan boys tears taste soooooo good. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm not a mcgregor fanboy lol, the only person I'm prolly a fan boy if is hendo... I just accept the fact that he is a skilled fighter even tho he lost to a much bigger guy who is a Gracie black belt and has good boxing


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Can I barrow 20 bruh?





Bublonichronic said:


> I'm my a mcgregor fanboy lol, I just accept the fact that he is a skilled fighter even tho he lost to a much bigger guy who is a Gracie black belt and has good boxing


what do you mean the money figured I both those guys walk around at about 170 pounds is a just a little bit more stressed out that's all


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2016)

thenotoriousmma: I stormed in and put it all on the line. I took a shot and missed. 
I will never apologize for taking a shot.
Shit happens. 
I'll take this loss like a man. I will not shy away from it. I will not change who I am. If another champion goes up 2 weights let me know. 
If your tired of me talking money, take a nap. 
I'll still be here when you wake up with the highest PPV and the gate. Still talking multi 7's. 
Thank you to the true support and fuck the hate that came out of the woodwork. I love it all. Its still steak for breakfast. 
I've been here many times in my life in some form or another. I'll eat it all and come back stronger. 
Aldo you are a pussy. Dos anjos you are a pussy. 
When the history books are written, I showed up. You showed up on Twitter.
To the fans! Never ever shy away from challenges. Never run from adversity. Face yourself head on. 
Nate I will see you again.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 6, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Get wrecked Mcgaygor you bitch....

tapped out like a fucking pussy like the irish bum he is.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 6, 2016)

even holly holms passed out trying, instead of tapping....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2016)

If you think tapping out makes you a pussy, you're mentally retarded


----------



## Beemo (Mar 6, 2016)

If you thought mcgregor vs jon jones or mcgregor taking multiple titles in different weight division, your're mentally retarded.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you think tapping out makes you a pussy, you're mentally retarded


What makes him a pussy is saying anyone, anywhere, anytime. There should be no weight divisions in martial arts, unarmed combat. When he loses it the first thing outta his mouth. He didn't go up two weight classes Diaz is a lightweight with a ten day notice. A soft body that was making balloon animals a week ago. McGregor quit before the choke was in, dove on the ground, gave up the mount offered no resistance, picked his head up and tapped as soon as Nates arm went under his chin. I don't think he wanted to fight Diaz at all. You could see it in his demeanor he was worried. He damn near jumped outta his skin when Nate flinched at him. A lot of fans don't like him and a lot fighters don't like him and making excuses isn't gonna help any. After the fight he said he's humble in victory and he's humble in defeat, definition of humble must be different in Ireland. At least he stood there did the interview with Joe and did the press conference after. Ronda didn't have the balls to do it.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 6, 2016)

Beemo said:


> If you thought mcgregor vs jon jones or mcgregor taking multiple titles in different weight division, your're mentally retarded.


A lot of fighters are taking shots at him on twitter now.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 6, 2016)

people are saying conor HUMBLE? especially before the fight??

LMAO only thing that comes to mind when i think about conor is, arrogance

something tells me, IF conor would of won that fight, he still would of rubbed it in nates face talkin shit...
but nate was the bigger man and congratulated him after the fight..

first was chael sonnen, rhond rousey, conor mcgregor, who's the next big mouth gonna be?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 6, 2016)

Mcgaygor got bitch slapped and when he couldnt take it anymore he tapped out like a pussy bitch.

and lol at all your poor excuses for your butt buddy mcgaygor the irish bum.


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 6, 2016)

I am eating my words on CM and HH. Glad I didn't bet lol. We shall see what the future holds for both.
Props to ND and MT. Great Job both.
WE


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 6, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> I am eating my words on CM and HH. Glad I didn't bet lol. We shall see what the future holds for both.
> Props to ND and MT. Great Job both.
> WE


I think Holm will make her way back. I think this was her 4th fight in the UFC. Meisha's tough been fighting a long time and has no quit in her. The fucked up part about the UFC is now Ronda will fight at UFC 200 against Tate. DC with be the next mouth piece getting his head cracked.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 6, 2016)

i've always thought meisha tate is the female version of chris leben.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 6, 2016)

That's a good comparison, she's a little better lookin though. Cat Zingano gave her a beating that would've made most men quit, but she just kept coming.


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 6, 2016)

I always liked Tate. Used to like Rousey also. Guess I'm just fickle lol. Been watching MMA for several years.
WE


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 6, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I think Holm will make her way back. I think this was her 4th fight in the UFC. Meisha's tough been fighting a long time and has no quit in her. The fucked up part about the UFC is now Ronda will fight at UFC 200 against Tate. DC with be the next mouth piece getting his head cracked.


I think rousy and holms for a shot at Tate makes the most sense right now but they'll prolly give rousy the title shot next and she'll beat Tate again then she'll duck holms as long as possible or they'll have Tate fight holms again and hope Tate wins that so holms dosent get another shot at rousy


----------



## Beemo (Mar 6, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Cat Zingano gave her a beating that would've made most men quit, but she just kept coming.


it also seems like both their heads are huge striking targets...
but they can eat a punch and spit it out...

their faces look the same after the fight too. swollen


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 7, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think rousy and holms for a shot at Tate makes the most sense right now but they'll prolly give rousy the title shot next and she'll beat Tate again then she'll duck holms as long as possible or they'll have Tate fight holms again and hope Tate wins that so holms dosent get another shot at rousy


Rowsy vs cyborg
Holm vs tate
Edgar vs McGregor
Diaz vs RDA
all at ufc 200


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

Great card, one of the better cards I've seen in a long time. CM just don't have the power @ 170 .. He caught Diaz several times cleanly n couldn't drop him..Plus Diaz don't even have a great chin, This should send CM back to 145-155 and never leave those divisions.. It looked like McGregor was gassed, Diaz looked much fresher..

The Holm fight was very good, first time I enjoyed a female fight..

I'd like to see Diaz get rewarded n get a big fight now_..he earned it.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Great card, one of the better cards I've seen in a long time. CM just don't have the power @ 170 .. He caught Diaz several times cleanly n couldn't drop him..Plus Diaz don't even have a great chin, This should send CM back to 145-155 and never leave those divisions.. It looked like McGregor was gassed, Diaz looked much fresher..
> 
> The Holm fight was very good, first time I enjoyed a female fight..
> 
> I'd like to see Diaz get rewarded n get a big fight now_..he earned it.


I think diaz might get lawler next


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'd like to see that, I'd rather see my guy Tony Ferguson vs Diaz or Tony vs Robbie.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2016)

I hope they don't match Nate up with Lawler. I saw where DTD said that made a lot of sense. In what universe does that make sense. Nate beats down a 145er so now he's the number 1 contender at 170? Lawler would destroy Nate. The only good thing about the matchup is Nate would get another huge payday. I hope ufc 200 is CM vs Edgar and Nate vs RDA. Or maybe Nick Diaz vs Lawler.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 7, 2016)

seems like a good year for ufc...

cant wait for mr. winslow, i mean cormier vs jones...

did anyone else see that joe rogan interview with cormier vs jones during the nate/conor fight?

cormier said, willing to give his LIFE...
I LIKE IT... just like the gladiator dayz...


----------



## hondagrower420 (Mar 7, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> That's a good comparison, she's a little better lookin though. Cat Zingano gave her a beating that would've hmmmm-ssmade most men quit, but she just kept coming.


Dxddddff xzcxxjjzs


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> thenotoriousmma: I stormed in and put it all on the line. I took a shot and missed.
> I will never apologize for taking a shot.
> Shit happens.
> I'll take this loss like a man. I will not shy away from it. I will not change who I am. If another champion goes up 2 weights let me know.
> ...


 you know it's real funny how you say Conor McGregor is a humble guy right but he is the biggest shit talker ever. Nate beat his ass like a disobedient wife in a Italian house hold. Connar dont have that same power at 170 nate ate all his punches he never hurt nate. But nate rocked his ass many times even slapped him like the bitch he is. Admit it conbar has no take doen defense or submission defense. And frankie Edgar is gonna rag doll connar . Connar will be gassed by end of round one with frankie. Face it connar only hits hard and only at 145 nate diaz boxing was too much for him. Real strikers like rda and pettis wpuld light McGregor up and have him shooting for take downs like were at a pac 10 conference


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 7, 2016)

theexpress said:


> you know it's real funny how you say Conor McGregor is a humble guy right but he is the biggest shit talker ever. Nate beat his ass like a disobedient wife in a Italian house hold. Connar dont have that same power at 170 nate ate all his punches he never hurt nate. But nate rocked his ass many times even slapped him like the bitch he is. Admit it conbar has no take doen defense or submission defense. And frankie Edgar is gonna rag doll connar . Connar will be gassed by end of round one with frankie. Face it connar only hits hard and only at 145 nate diaz boxing was too much for him. Real strikers like rda and pettis wpuld light McGregor up and have him shooting for take downs like were at a pac 10 conference


I never bought in to his hype really, but I thought he was better than that. A hundred rounds a week he practiced, but gassed in one against a guy rollin off his couch. He had power at 145 but almost went into kidney failure to make the weight. He's fortunate to make the money he did because he wont be at the top again. He's been exposed as a one trick pony with a glass chin just like rousey. It was funny listening to Dana make excuses for him talking to Stann, Cruz, and Edgar after the fight. "he moved up two weight classes on a weeks notice the kid is a warrior" Really he moved to the weight class he belongs in fought a mid level 155lb guy on a weeks notice and got fucked up. Sent back to play touch butt on the beach in red panties.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

Nothing humble about McGregor. He's an arrogant asshole. Glad he lost, he's not that good anyway. Moves and strikes great but can't do much of anything else. If he can't hurt you with punches and kicks it mentally breaks him. Little dude needs to stay in his lane,He only acts right when someone beats his ass.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 7, 2016)

McGaygor is a bum.

All the macgaygor nut huggers are M.I.A after saturdays ass whooping. The Mcgaygor hype is now OVER!!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> McGaygor is a bum.
> 
> All the macgaygor nut huggers are M.I.A after saturdays ass whooping. The Mcgaygor hype is now OVER!!!!!


You sound like some Irish bloke fucked your girlfriend


I don't see any point in arguing with babies about MMA, reading a few of the previous posts makes it clear you enjoy the sport for an entirely different reason than I do. I think you guys would love WWE, that might be more your style..


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm almost 100 percent positive that McGregor can't knock me out.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

@theexpress he'll knock you out, for sure.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm almost 100 percent positive that McGregor can't knock me out.




How many ounce gloves are they using? He caught Nate CLEAN a few times and didn't buckle him and Nate isn't glass Joe but his chin aint all that.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 7, 2016)

macgaygor fan boys tears taste sooooooo good right now. 

your crying about your lovers lose feels amazing right now.

I told u he would lose his next fight and all the macgaygor nut huggers would be crying and look here they go.

Mcgaygor tapped out like a fucking punk bitch hahahahah take it you swines


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> macgaygor fan boys tears taste sooooooo good right now.
> 
> your crying about your lovers lose feels amazing right now.
> 
> ...


Where is anybody crying?

You're an idiot

I was excited as fuck to watch Nate get the win because I don't invest my emotions into fighters like you and express do

When your Brazilian heroes fall in the cage, it's hilarious because you're out here saying they're invincible. I've never once claimed McGregor was invincible, all fighters can be finished, that's the nature of MMA and every _serious_ fan knows that. Even the GOATs go down eventually, Fedor, Anderson Silva, BJ, GSP, Aldo, etc. all of them have losses on their records. It's just the way it is.

McGregor is still the undisputed champ of the featherweight division and probably will be for a long time. Aldo or Edgar might take it, anything is possible and I'll damn sure be watching those fights when they happen because I'm a fan of MMA, not just the people who throw the kicks and punches.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> @theexpress he'll knock you out, for sure.


and then 60 shots rang out 7.62 shells when only two rounds were needed... thats how we fight around here.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

Shea is a Lesnar fan and WWE fanboy, its easy to win when there are writers scripting it for you. 

CM needed to be humbled, he needed a reality check.. DTD lined up a favorable opponent on short notice n he still got worked.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 7, 2016)

All you mcgaygor dick riding fan boys tears taste so good right now keep crying you punks.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Mcgaygor is a pussy bitch.






Tapping out like the unskilled irish bum that he is.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> How many ounce gloves are they using? He caught Nate CLEAN a few times and didn't buckle him and Nate isn't glass Joe but his chin aint all that.


They used 4 ounce gloves, I think.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Where is anybody crying?
> 
> You're an idiot
> 
> ...


Max Holloway will be showing all these muthafuckers what time it is, pretty soon..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Max Holloway will be showing all these muthafuckers what time it is, pretty soon..


He's been looking great since he fought Mac, I hope they have a rematch someday. It's tough to say who deserves it more, a case can legitimately be made for Edgar and Aldo's rematch, Max should get another shot after that if he performs well in his next couple fights


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He's been looking great since he fought Mac, I hope they have a rematch someday. It's tough to say who deserves it more, a case can legitimately be made for Edgar and Aldo's rematch, Max should get another shot after that if he performs well in his next couple fights


Imo.. Aldo should get the rematch because that sucked. And frankie should fight the winner of that. Holloway could get the first loser.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 7, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> All you mcgaygor dick riding fan boys tears taste so good right now keep crying you punks.
> 
> View attachment 3625960
> 
> ...


Have you ever been choked like that before? It feels like your going to die. I would tap vs suffering drain bamage.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Imo.. Aldo should get the rematch because that sucked. And frankie should fight the winner of that. Holloway could get the first loser.


Give Aldo the rematch, have Frankie fight Max for the winner of the rematch

$$$$


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 7, 2016)

yeah 4 ounce gloves in the UFC. I think CM needs to train with some other team. He's one dimensional like a lot guys with power they depend on one shot. when that doesn't work its over. Puts everything into those punches when they don't land he's not balanced. I don't think he threw many kicks and the ones he threw were wheel kicks and flashy shit. He uses a lot of energy looking for highlight reel KO's. I believe he threw one leg kick, he should've watched the RDA vs Diaz fight, RDA killed him with leg kicks. If McGregor fights like that against Edgar he fucked he has no chance. Edgar has superior boxing, good wrestling, and he's tough you won't see him quit. Aldo's done no more juice. If the ufc gives anybody else that fight im gonna start watchin wwe instead it would be less scripted than the ufc.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 7, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Have you ever been choked like that before? It feels like your going to die. I would tap vs suffering drain bamage.


"in a fight to the death with no clock I feel a take down doesn't matter the man that is most efficient wins" Conor McGregor. In a fight to the death as he likes to say, there is no tapping out. Holly Holm didn't twice. McGregor quit with the first good shot of the second round dove on the ground, gave up the mount, rolled to his stomach, lifted his chin and tapped quickly. He didn't try to defend the hands nothing. That's something that cannot be fixed in training, you have it or you don't. I think he lost before he stepped in the cage personally.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 7, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> "in a fight to the death with no clock I feel a take down doesn't matter the man that is most efficient wins" Conor McGregor. In a fight to the death as he likes to say, there is no tapping out. Holly Holm didn't twice. McGregor quit with the first good shot of the second round dove on the ground, gave up the mount, rolled to his stomach, lifted his chin and tapped quickly. He didn't try to defend the hands nothing. That's something that cannot be fixed in training, you have it or you don't. I think he lost before he stepped in the cage personally.


Sounds like the fador thing I bet they bet on the other guy and take the easy fall so they can bank.


----------



## yesum (Mar 7, 2016)

On thinking about the McGregor fight, he did not land a lot of clean blows. None of the wheel kicks and not many punches. Very tiring to miss big power punches, which is what he was throwing. Trying for a 1st round ko.

Gassed by the second round and not showing good defense. He was hesitant to close the distance as Diaz had better reach and a quick jab.

If there is ever a rematch or Mac fights someone with the same or better reach I think he will be better prepared. He has fought fighters that were smaller than him all along. Nate did not weigh more but that reach bothered him. I think Conor would have rocked Nate at some point but wore himself out in the 1st and poor defense led to the loss.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

Couldn't agree more, his camp sucks.. He's talented but he's far from a finished product.


----------



## CoralGrower (Mar 7, 2016)

Still pumped from the 196 fights. I was the only guy in the bar pulling for Tate and Diaz. I like McGregor and all, but not in the least bit impressed with the shit talking. He's got balls, I'll give him that! 

Pretty happy to see Erick Silva get knocked the fuck out after the cheap shot. What an asshole!


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 7, 2016)

yesum said:


> On thinking about the McGregor fight, he did not land a lot of clean blows. None of the wheel kicks and not many punches. Very tiring to miss big power punches, which is what he was throwing. Trying for a 1st round ko.
> 
> Gassed by the second round and not showing good defense. He was hesitant to close the distance as Diaz had better reach and a quick jab.
> 
> If there is ever a rematch or Mac fights someone with the same or better reach I think he will be better prepared. He has fought fighters that were smaller than him all along. Nate did not weigh more but that reach bothered him. I think Conor would have rocked Nate at some point but wore himself out in the 1st and poor defense led to the loss.


He has no ground game. Maybe the most important part off mma. Mendez was beating him on short notice. He's getting shit now because of the way he carried himself. Talked a lot about the people he was fighting, their families, and every fighter in the UFC. He is the game I'm makin this much money. The way Dana White treated him and spun shit didn't help either. When RDA got hurt ufc said they offered the fight to Aldo and Edgar and they both turned it down. Forget about injuries for those two, what Dana forgot to mention was the fight would be at 155 because CM couldn't get down to 145. If aldo or edgar took the fight and won CM would still be the FW champion. Whats the point in that? When you add all together its natural for people to question if he's legit or not


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 7, 2016)

CoralGrower said:


> Still pumped from the 196 fights. I was the only guy in the bar pulling for Tate and Diaz. I like McGregor and all, but not in the least bit impressed with the shit talking. He's got balls, I'll give him that!
> 
> Pretty happy to see Erick Silva get knocked the fuck out after the cheap shot. What an asshole!


That was a piece of shit move. he wont be around long. The new drug testing will weed people out


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

CoralGrower said:


> Still pumped from the 196 fights. I was the only guy in the bar pulling for Tate and Diaz. I like McGregor and all, but not in the least bit impressed with the shit talking. He's got balls, I'll give him that!
> 
> Pretty happy to see Erick Silva get knocked the fuck out after the cheap shot. What an asshole!





I've never seen nothing like that, real dirty ass move.


----------



## yesum (Mar 7, 2016)

^^ Yea, diaz would survive being rocked like that, have seen him do it before. He lies on his back and rests up. Mac just gave up at the end, pretty clear. No idea why?

Still, my idea that Mac has the power to ko Diaz is still in my head. He tagged Diaz clean a few times but those were at the extreme end of his reach and not his best power punch at all.

Mac has some work to do if wants to fight bigger guys, hell even if he fights the flyweights he needs to work on the ground game.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2016)

CM DID NOT GAS OUT. It wasn't about being efficient. All that shit is nonsense. The instant Diaz started tagging him in the chin the fight changed. Diaz squared him up with a left hand and Conor lost his legs. After that Conor started getting lit up and shot for a take down...the rest is history. That gassed out, and not being efficient with his energy stuff is ridiculous. CM edged Nate out in the first and was completely in the fight in round 2 until that straight left. The fight boiled down to the fact that CM couldn't hurt Nate....but turns out "no power" Diaz badly hurt McGregor. If Conor wouldn't have shot in and got choked the fuck out he was about to get knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> CM DID NOT GAS OUT. It wasn't about being efficient. All that shit is nonsense. The instant Diaz started tagging him in the chin the fight changed. Diaz squared him up with a left hand and Conor lost his legs. After that Conor started getting lit up and shot for a take down...the rest is history. That gassed out, and not being efficient with his energy stuff is ridiculous. CM edged Nate out in the first and was completely in the fight in round 2 until that straight left. The fight boiled down to the fact that CM couldn't hurt Nate....but turns out "no power" Diaz badly hurt McGregor. If Conor wouldn't have shot in and got choked the fuck out he was about to get knocked the fuck out.


The lack of knowledge in a thread filled with armchair experts is hilarious..

Lauzon called it exactly how it went the day of the fight. You're 100% wrong.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2016)

bro you were the most wrong of anyone going in. you were claiming conor was gonna destroy nate lol. quite the armchair expert yourself. EARTH TO PADAWAN ...THE FIGHT ENDED IN THE 2ND ROUND. cardio was not a factor. watch the fight again. i've watched it several times. 2nd round starts. he looks fresh, gets tagged in the chin, not so fresh.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2016)

i'll bet if you asked lauzon AFTER the fight what his assessment was, it wouldn't be cardio lmao


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> bro you were the most wrong of anyone going in. you were claiming conor was gonna destroy nate lol. quite the armchair expert yourself. EARTH TO PADAWAN ...THE FIGHT ENDED IN THE 2ND ROUND. cardio was not a factor. watch the fight again. i've watched it several times. 2nd round starts. he looks fresh, gets tagged in the chin, not so fresh.


99% of people thought McGregor was going to win, wtf are you smoking? Jon Anik wagered a tattoo he was so confident and the guy calls fights for a living. Predicting the outcome of a single fight wrong makes me and everybody else in the world "the most wrong"? Put the crack pipe down, son..

If you think adding more than 10lbs onto your frame with less than 2 weeks notice, never having fought in the LW, let alone the WW division in the UFC before won't do anything to your cardio, you are an idiot. There is no kind way to say it. You don't know a goddamn thing about conditioning or the human body. Nate came into the fight at 180lbs, McGregor came in at 168lbs and gassed at the end of the 1st round, then Nate caught him with the right, left combination and rattled him and kept the pressure up til McGregor shot for the takedown. He was dazed as well as gassed and had a dude 12lbs heavier on top and Nate is a black belt in jujitsu


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2016)

Stephen thompson would kill connar and will soon be ww champ


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 99% of people thought McGregor was going to win, wtf are you smoking? Jon Anik wagered a tattoo he was so confident and the guy calls fights for a living. Predicting the outcome of a single fight wrong makes me and everybody else in the world "the most wrong"? Put the crack pipe down, son..
> 
> If you think adding more than 10lbs onto your frame with less than 2 weeks notice, never having fought in the LW, let alone the WW division in the UFC before won't do anything to your cardio, you are an idiot. There is no kind way to say it. You don't know a goddamn thing about conditioning or the human body. Nate came into the fight at 180lbs, McGregor came in at 168lbs and gassed at the end of the 1st round, then Nate caught him with the right, left combination and rattled him and kept the pressure up til McGregor shot for the takedown. He was dazed as well as gassed and had a dude 12lbs heavier on top and Nate is a black belt in jujitsu


Nate weighed 169, that's about a pound bro..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 99% of people thought McGregor was goiyng to win, wtf are you smoking? Jon Anik wagered a tattoo he was so confident and the guy calls fights for a living. Predicting the outcome of a single fight wrong makes me and everybody else in the world "the most wrong"? Put the crack pipe down, son..
> 
> If you think adding more than 10lbs onto your frame with less than 2 weeks notice, never having fought in the LW, let alone the WW division in the UFC before won't do anything to your cardio, you are an idiot. There is no kind way to say it. You don't know a goddamn thing about conditioning or the human body. Nate came into the fight at 180lbs, McGregor came in at 168lbs and gassed at the end of the 1st round, then Nate caught him with the right, left combination and rattled him and kept the pressure up til McGregor shot for the takedown. He was dazed as well as gassed and had a dude 12lbs heavier on top and Nate is a black belt in jujitsu


 i was part that one percent. McGregor isnt who u thpught he is wonderboy thompson is. Wonderboy is gonna stop lawler in round three or four


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Nate weighed 169, that's about a pound bro..


Nate Diaz and Conor McGregor both weigh the same before the fight the only thing is this time neither man caught wait that's all it is


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

theexpress said:


> Nate Diaz and Conor McGregor both weigh the same before the fight the only thing is this time neither man caught wait that's all it is


So it is indeed a fact that Nate wasn't bigger.. at all.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

Just bigger then the smaller guys mcgregor usually picks on.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> So it is indeed a fact that Nate wasn't bigger.. at all.


taller and lengthier yes more muscular ans stronger... dont make me laff.. nate diaz bird chest ass


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Just bigger then the smaller guys mcgregor usually picks on.


Dude rda would have put connar on thst cage and crushed him


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2016)

Connars. Standup isnt even all what it was thought to be. Lets keep ot 100 all he is is a left hand and flashey kicks


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

theexpress said:


> Dude rda would have put connar on thst cage and crushed him


All day...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> All day...


frankie is gonna maul McGregor. He is going to taje his time and make it hurt for a long long 25 minutes. Connars mind body and soul will never recover from this beating in the near future he will endure...


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

theexpress said:


> Connars. Standup isnt even all what it was thought to be. Lets keep ot 100 all he is is a left hand and flashey kicks


He can hit people with single shots, but he can't box. So if he fights someone that can eat his single shots and box well for 25 min, it won't last that long. He's like a generic ninja.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

If Nate is the better boxer, why did McGregor win round 1 and throw more significant strikes? 







Then he gasses in round 2, just like Lauzon predicted


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 99% of people thought McGregor was going to win, wtf are you smoking? Jon Anik wagered a tattoo he was so confident and the guy calls fights for a living. Predicting the outcome of a single fight wrong makes me and everybody else in the world "the most wrong"? Put the crack pipe down, son..
> 
> If you think adding more than 10lbs onto your frame with less than 2 weeks notice, never having fought in the LW, let alone the WW division in the UFC before won't do anything to your cardio, you are an idiot. There is no kind way to say it. You don't know a goddamn thing about conditioning or the human body. Nate came into the fight at 180lbs, McGregor came in at 168lbs and gassed at the end of the 1st round, then Nate caught him with the right, left combination and rattled him and kept the pressure up til McGregor shot for the takedown. He was dazed as well as gassed and had a dude 12lbs heavier on top and Nate is a black belt in jujitsu


Alright let me clear a spot on the coffee table and set my crack pipe down for a moment. No need to lump yourself in with the rest of the world here. lets just stick to all of us armchair experts in this thread. you were the most adamant of anyone that nate had no chance in the fight. you are the armchair expert who's prediction was furthest from the actual outcome.

next. while i certainly AM an idiot, me asserting that the 10 pounds conor may have added was not the cause of his defeat is anything but idiocy. i just watched the fight again just to make sure all that crack smoke didn't have my perspective twisted. conor is winning the 2nd big. 2:23 left in the round conor is in control of the fight and gets tagged jab left hand square in the beard. he's hurt. the fight just changed. conors expression just changed. nate has his range and keeps the pressure on and conor shoots before he gets knocked out. i may not know "a goddamn thing about conditioning and the human body" but i know conor had a full camp and didn't gas in the 2nd. he got tagged, lost his legs and went into survival mode. 

calling names on the internet? lol come on broski


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If Nate is the better boxer, why did McGregor win round 1 and throw more significant strikes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He might have gassed a little bit I'm sure every human being in the world would be more tired in the second then the first. Diaz was also somewhat gassed I'm sure.. I'd assume Diaz would be more tired with no training camp and shit.. conners quick and flashy and ends things fast. So we've never had a chance to see it but now we know he has no tank.. He also looked gassed against Mendez imo...


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

You gotta account for 20 lbs of added muscle that McGregor is not used to carrying..more muscle = more oxygen ... I will watch the fight again when they replay it..hopefully they show it soon ..


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2016)

when a fight goes from one guy being clearly in control....then gets tagged, knees buckle, legs gone...now the other fighter is in control, how can that be a cardio issue? conor was winning the 2nd and looking good doing it. nate was just walking through his shots though and eventually caught conor square. the fight changed immediately following that left hand. conor looking great...then conor looking like a deer in the headlights.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 7, 2016)

LOL at mcgaygor #1 dick riding fan boy.

Keep making excuses for your bitch irish bum. FYI he is a bitch get use to seeing him lose and me rubbing it in your face everytime. HAHAHA


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You gotta account for 20 lbs of added muscle that McGregor is not used to carrying..more muscle = more oxygen ... I will watch the fight again when they replay it..hopefully they show it soon ..


i'm not arguing that adding muscle doesn't effect cardio. i'm just saying the fight didn't go long enough to find out. nate hurt him and finished him before he gassed.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 7, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> when a fight goes from one guy being clearly in control....then gets tagged, knees buckle, legs gone...now the other fighter is in control, how can that be a cardio issue? conor was winning the 2nd and looking good doing it. nate was just walking through his shots though and eventually caught conor square. the fight changed immediately following that left hand. conor looking great...then conor looking like a deer in the headlights.


Mcgaygor had a full training camp and did not have to do a weight cut their is zero chance cardio effected mcgaygor. he just plain sucks and got exposed as the bum fighter he is. Nate took the fight on 2 weeks notice and had no training camp and had to weight cut and he still whooped that bitch mcgaygor.

anyone making excuses for mcgaygors poor performences is just a dicking riding fan boy punk.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Alright let me clear a spot on the coffee table and set my crack pipe down for a moment. No need to lump yourself in with the rest of the world here. lets just stick to all of us armchair experts in this thread. you were the most adamant of anyone that nate had no chance in the fight. you are the armchair expert who's prediction was furthest from the actual outcome.
> 
> next. while i certainly AM an idiot, me asserting that the 10 pounds conor may have added was not the cause of his defeat is anything but idiocy. i just watched the fight again just to make sure all that crack smoke didn't have my perspective twisted. conor is winning the 2nd big. 2:23 left in the round conor is in control of the fight and gets tagged jab left hand square in the beard. he's hurt. the fight just changed. conors expression just changed. nate has his range and keeps the pressure on and conor shoots before he gets knocked out. i may not know "a goddamn thing about conditioning and the human body" but i know conor had a full camp and didn't gas in the 2nd. he got tagged, lost his legs and went into survival mode.
> 
> calling names on the internet? lol come on broski


I agree Nate's right, left combo is what rattled him, but he was also completely gassed, count how many deep breaths he takes during the fight, very clear indication of being winded, you don't see that on 145lb Connor


mr sunshine said:


> He might have gassed a little bit I'm sure every human being in the world would be more tired in the second then the first. Diaz was also somewhat gassed I'm sure.. I'd assume Diaz would be more tired with no training camp and shit.. conners quick and flashy and ends things fast. So we've never had a chance to see it but now we know he has no tank.. He also looked gassed against Mendez imo...


He went 3 full rounds with Max Holloway and didn't gas, 2 full rounds with Chad Mendes, didn't gas then either. 


The both of you just want to deny the fact that cardio was a factor on McGregor's part and played a role in the loss to passive aggressively imply that Nate won purely on striking alone. I admitted when I saw the fight the one, two combo is what ended it _and_ that Nate is a great striker, he beat the everloving shit out of Cerrone and Maynard, he's had excellent striking his entire career. You want to try to take away what McGregor has earned by climbing up the featherweight rank, you don't like his public persona or his cocky/confident attitude, and let's be real here, _that's_ the reason you're drinking the haterade and refuse to recognize how great of a fighter he actually is. 

Now that the elephant in the room is out of the bag, stop being gaping pussies and enjoy the fights


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 7, 2016)

HAHaHHAHAHA tap out bitch.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 7, 2016)

Nate smacked the shit out of mcgaygor and made a bitch out of him on 2 weeks notice fighting a 100% mcgaygor off a full training camp and no weight cut.

Mcgaygor did not gas he got fucked up simple as that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I agree Nate's right, left combo is what rattled him, but he was also completely gassed, count how many deep breaths he takes during the fight, very clear indication of being winded, you don't see that on 145lb Connor
> 
> He went 3 full rounds with Max Holloway and didn't gas, 2 full rounds with Chad Mendes, didn't gas then either.
> 
> ...


I've always said he's pretty good. I've grown to like him. it just is what it is bro. When you get your ass whipped you get your ass whipped. No need for bitchass excuses.. nate didn't even train, it's cray cray that someone would use cardio as an excuse for a champion that had a full training camp.. sometimes you just lose, and that's it.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2016)

bro i love mcgregor. i am a mcgaygor fanboy. i just know what i saw. nate will kick mcgregors ass at 155 if they do it again. mark my words. i pull for cm against anyone in the ufc besides the diaz bros. i went to mcgregor aldo to watch conor mcgregor...because i am a huge fan.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 7, 2016)

mcgaygor can dish out the heat but he cant take it.

this is a huge cheapshot trying to injure ur opponent before the fight because maybe he knew he was going to get fucked up and karma came back on him when he tapped out like a pussy that he is.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i'll bet if you asked lauzon AFTER the fight what his assessment was, it wouldn't be cardio lmao





guerrilla medic said:


> i'm not arguing that adding muscle doesn't effect cardio. i'm just saying the fight didn't go long enough to find out. nate hurt him and finished him before he gassed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol ^^^


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 7, 2016)

209 war diaz. Was a fan since day 1, love both diaz brothers.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2016)

lol well i disagree with you AND lauzon then. i just cannot wrap my head around the argument for that. if conor is winning the 2nd and painting diaz with straight left hands, moving beautifully, throwing wheel kicks right up to the moment he gets tagged....how is that cardio related. he doesn't get tired, slow down and start losing the fight. he gets hit in the chin and the fight takes a 180 degree turn. but if lauzon says it, it must be true. tell lauzon that mike chiesa is gonna whip his ass in the rematch.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 7, 2016)

A


Padawanbater2 said:


> If Nate is the better boxer, why did McGregor win round 1 and throw more significant strikes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Padawanbater2 said:


> If Nate is the better boxer, why did McGregor win round 1 and throw more significant strikes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diaz took the fight on 10 days notice when he wasn't training for a fight. As a boxer and a fan of both McGregor and diaz, diaz has much better boxing skill and turns his punches over much better than Connor does. Diaz also takes a shot very well, turning with it. I think Connor landed in round 1 because diaz had no sparring before this fight and took round 1 easy to warm up.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

@guerrilla medic Lol.. you are such a hater, man.. You should wear a T-shirt that says #1 MMA Hater


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

Diaz is very well known to be in great shape year round, the dude eats healthier than any mma fighter in the ufc.. He's always training.. I didn't think the 10 days for diaz would hurt him at all.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Diaz is very well known to be in great shape year round, the dude eats healthier than any mma fighter in the ufc.. He's always training.. I didn't think the 10 days for diaz would hurt him at all.


The lack of sparring hurt his timing a little you could tell. A full camp diaz is a different beast


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> A
> 
> 
> Diaz took the fight on 10 days notice when he wasn't training for a fight. As a boxer and a fan of both McGregor and diaz, diaz has much better boxing skill and turns his punches over much better than Connor does. Diaz also takes a shot very well, turning with it. I think Connor landed in round 1 because diaz had no sparring before this fight and took round 1 easy to warm up.


Yeah no denying Nate has great boxing, I'm a big fan of the Stockton Slap, McGregor felt that a few times during the fight! Lol






I like em both, that's why that fight was so great, I love the underdog story too so part of me was hoping we got to see Nate come out on top. Especially the Diaz bro's, they're genuinely good people who do good things for people around em. He made a shit ton of money off that fight and this is going to skyrocket his career if he can manage it well, and then when Nick comes back, I hope he's hungry and gets a shot at the WW title too! 

There's no point in hating any fighters, that's just plain stupid to me. Hating anyone you don't know personally is a waste of your life. They put on a show and put their bodies and livelihoods on the line every fight, it pisses me off when fans boo fighters, even if the fights aren't exciting. Some people just need to learn to respect and love the sport for what it actually is and the fighters for what they do and all the entertainment they give us. It gives all of us an outlet to experience a glimpse of what they feel without putting ourselves at risk. And whether you love him or hate him, there's no denying Conor has completely changed the game of professional MMA, and in that respect it will benefit many fighters alongside and after him.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah no denying Nate has great boxing, I'm a big fan of the Stockton Slap, McGregor felt that a few times during the fight! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, especially with the hate part. Anyone that steps in the cage or ring shows a lot of courage imo.

And lmao on the slap sound effects, cracked me up. Love this site So far so much to learn and talk about.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> @guerrilla medic Lol.. you are such a hater, man.. You should wear a T-shirt that says #1 MMA Hater


 i am completely lost as to who i am hating on. i just saw the fight differently than you is all. basically i am describing what i am seeing and you are citing lauzon as the gospel. what did you SEE in the fight. conor was breathing heavy? its a fight. nate is breathing heavy too! they are fighting. for the record i like lauzon too. he's always been an entertaining fighter and an intelligent guy. maybe he thinks that if conor wouldn't have bulked up he woulda took the shots better? i don't know. all i know is he didn't look tired to my eyes until he ate one on the tip of the chin.

the chiesa comment wasn't hating on lauzon. i've met chiesa on a few occasions and am from the same state as him. first fight was stopped due to a cut. i wanna see a rematch.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i am completely lost as to who i am hating on. i just saw the fight differently than you is all. basically i am describing what i am seeing and you are citing lauzon as the gospel. what did you SEE in the fight. conor was breathing heavy? its a fight. nate is breathing heavy too! they are fighting. for the record i like lauzon too. he's always been an entertaining fighter and an intelligent guy. maybe he thinks that if conor wouldn't have bulked up he woulda took the shots better? i don't know. all i know is he didn't look tired to my eyes until he ate one on the tip of the chin.
> 
> the chiesa comment wasn't hating on lauzon. i've met chiesa on a few occasions and am from the same state as him. first fight was stopped due to a cut. i wanna see a rematch.


He was standing pretty flat throughout the second half of the first round, and came out breathing heavy for the second. He wasn't moving like he does at 145lbs, watch any of his fights again, he hops around on the balls of his feet and angles off guys with precision. He had decent head movement in this fight and slipped a few punches but his body stayed straight on the line the whole time and Nate nailed him square with the straight left. The fact is he had to *put on weight* for the fight, you are entirely discounting that as if it doesn't matter. He was supposed to fight RDA at 155 and he pulled out 11 days before the fight, McGregor put on another 13lbs to come in at 168lbs to fight against Nate who already weighed 170lbs at the weigh in and definitely put on more before stepping into the cage. He was already at weight when he got the call, he couldn't make the cut to 155lbs in 11 days, that's why the fight was at Welterweight. _That_ is what Lauzon and I am saying, that 13lbs added weight onto McGregor costs oxygen, he came in unprepared against the heavier opponent, he gambled by thinking he could still win and lost, no big deal man, he know's exactly what went wrong and how to adjust. He is going to come back even stronger than before because his mental game is absolutely bulletproof.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Diaz is very well known to be in great shape year round, the dude eats healthier than any mma fighter in the ufc.. He's always training.. I didn't think the 10 days for diaz would hurt him at all.


no training camp effects ya even if you're in great shape.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 8, 2016)

I hope mcgregor comes back and whoops franky edgar and/or aldo. i love mcgregor. he IS the real deal . he is super talented but he is going to have problems against nate every time he fights him. he's probably going to have big problems against rda too if he cant hurt him early. and he has NO business whatsoever against 170lb fighters. that shit about him fighting lawler was a pipe dream.(i'd be yellin' for MAC if it ever happened though.) i got nothing but love for lauzon, mcrgregor, diaz, and you too pattyjuan


----------



## yesum (Mar 8, 2016)

Nate was training for a triathlete competition. Good enough for me. He has been fighting recently too. Not going with his lack of camp much a factor.

I have no idea on the weight thing, but Conor was throwing bombs 1st round. They missed mostly and the ones that landed were still at the longest range he could hit at. Nate did not walk thru his best shots because he never got hit by them. Conor has not missed power punches like that in any recent fight I have seen. He hits people in past fights over half the time he throws. He was short on his shots with Nate to make it simple. Nate had a bloody face cause of scar tissure bleeding, not that he was tagged with power shots.

If you have trained any you know missing power shots will drain you real fast. Spinning wheel kicks that do no land either. I am a bit of a fanboy of Mac but not overly. I always like the Diaz bros for the same reason Mac is fun, they entertain. 

Second round Mac does not look fresh nor exhausted either, has hands down and is doing not a whole lot. He gets wobbled by a right and left, no doubt, but to me he is tired already and that seals the deal.

Diaz beat him fair and square no denial here. The thing of Diaz walking thru his best shots and Diaz ill prepared I do disagree on.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I hope mcgregor comes back and whoops franky edgar and/or aldo. i love mcgregor. he IS the real deal . he is super talented but he is going to have problems against nate every time he fights him. he's probably going to have big problems against rda too if he cant hurt him early. and he has NO business whatsoever against 170lb fighters. that shit about him fighting lawler was a pipe dream.(i'd be yellin' for MAC if it ever happened though.) i got nothing but love for lauzon, mcrgregor, diaz, and you too pattyjuan


Yeah, not so sure going up to WW was such a good idea, I'd still like to see him at 155, that might be his sweet spot, he looks like death to make the 145lb cut! RDA is also a beast, no doubt about that, so it'll be awesome to see both champs fight at Lightweight! I feel the same about him as I do about Nate, seems like a good guy, crawled himself out of poverty like Aldo did and is an absolute killer in the cage! 

Nate @ 155 will probably happen one day too if he doesn't get a rematch with dos Anjos, RDA tore him apart if I remember correctly, which kind of gives me pause about Mac at 155.. lol but we'll see what happens. I think the best WW's tear him apart after seeing that performance, Rory and Wonderboy would murder him, Lawler is probably too much power and if McGregor can't KO Nate, he sure as fuck ain't knocking out Robbie Lawler! lol


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 8, 2016)

yesum said:


> Nate did not walk thru his best shots because he never got hit by them.


 the fuck he didn't. conor missed alot. was short alot. but he landed bombs bro. several huge uppercuts. in the 2nd he actually catches nate coming in with a huge straight left and IT DID NOTHING. watch the fight again. i've watched the motherfucker 5 times. he blasts nate with all kinds of fire. he does better in the 2nd round than the first until nate finally gets him.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 8, 2016)

What difference does it make if `he was gassed or not? Its the fighters job to show up on weight and in shape.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 8, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I hope mcgregor comes back and whoops franky edgar and/or aldo. i love mcgregor. he IS the real deal . he is super talented but he is going to have problems against nate every time he fights him. he's probably going to have big problems against rda too if he cant hurt him early. and he has NO business whatsoever against 170lb fighters. that shit about him fighting lawler was a pipe dream.(i'd be yellin' for MAC if it ever happened though.) i got nothing but love for lauzon, mcrgregor, diaz, and you too pattyjuan


I don't think McGregor has any chance of beating Edgar. UFC knows it, that's why they gave him chad for the interim belt. Frankie might be the best boxer in the ufc. If CM can't catch him with a haymaker he wont win. Edgars to fast and to technical in and out cutting angles and lighting you up with combo's. Im not sure he hits hard enough to knock out edgar. For all the hype coming into the ufc McGregors skills aren't very good. He has a left hand not much else. Footwork isn't good, misses punches and gets off balance and stands square to his opponent and keeps his hands very low. The left uppercut he really loads up on it. Good strikers like Frankie will see it coming, slip it and counter it.


----------



## yesum (Mar 8, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> the fuck he didn't. conor missed alot. was short alot. but he landed bombs bro. several huge uppercuts. in the 2nd he actually catches nate coming in with a huge straight left and IT DID NOTHING. watch the fight again. i've watched the motherfucker 5 times. he blasts nate with all kinds of fire. he does better in the 2nd round than the first until nate finally gets him.



I was watching it on the computer so maybe I missed it, true. Humble in defeat. hehe 

I doubt he landed his best shots on Diaz, not even one but will watch a replay. Holloway did survive 5 rounds with him so maybe Nate could take it?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 8, 2016)

this is panda hahaha nut hugging on mcgaygor 24/7.

Mcgaygor got fucked up because hes trash. Stop making excuses for your irish lover.



















Get owned punk.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 8, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I don't think McGregor has any chance of beating Edgar. UFC knows it, that's why they gave him chad for the interim belt. Frankie might be the best boxer in the ufc. If CM can't catch him with a haymaker he wont win. Edgars to fast and to technical in and out cutting angles and lighting you up with combo's. Im not sure he hits hard enough to knock out edgar. For all the hype coming into the ufc McGregors skills aren't very good. He has a left hand not much else. Footwork isn't good, misses punches and gets off balance and stands square to his opponent and keeps his hands very low. The left uppercut he really loads up on it. Good strikers like Frankie will see it coming, slip it and counter it.


 edgar vs mac will be an interesting fight if they make it. they probably won't though. it'll be an aldo rematch. franky is a good boxer, with great cardio, great wrestling, and a great chin. mac will not be whiffing on punches and kicks against franky the way he was against diaz though. franky is a midget. i don't think franky is even in the conversation for best boxer in the ufc, although he DID look great against mendes. on the feet i think cm will woop franky, but it remains to be seen if mcgregor has the ability to keep it there.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 8, 2016)

yesum said:


> I was watching it on the computer so maybe I missed it, true. Humble in defeat. hehe
> I doubt he landed his best shots on Diaz, not even one but will watch a replay. Holloway did survive 5 rounds with him so maybe Nate could take it?


oh yes he did landed his best shot... nothing but excuses from this guy... HUMBLE my ass....
now he's saying if he had the full training, he would of won for SURE... LOL

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:14913204


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 8, 2016)

yesum said:


> I was watching it on the computer so maybe I missed it, true. Humble in defeat. hehe
> 
> I doubt he landed his best shots on Diaz, not even one but will watch a replay. Holloway did survive 5 rounds with him so maybe Nate could take it?


Their fight was 3 rounds. A lot of that fight took place on the ground McGregor bruised his knee in that fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2016)

*FIRST ROUND*

Oblique kick and left hook 
Left straight 
Glancing left straight 
Hard outside leg kick 
Hard left cross 
Glancing uppercut and left cross 
Hard left cross cuts open Nate 
Brutal front leg side kick to the knee 
Glancing body shot and a perfectly timed left cross 
Glancing left cross 
X-guard sweep to top position 
A punch from the top 

*SECOND ROUND*

Vicious liver shot 
Hard left cross 
Left hook and left cross 
Left cross and a right uppercut 
Left cross 
Flush left jab, hard left uppercut, soft right hook 
Hard left cross 
Brutal right uppercut


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 8, 2016)

Nate still doesn't give a fuck. I can't get wait for Holly to destroy Rhonda again.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2016)

12:33 if that doesn't start at the right time. Rener Gracie breaks down the McGregor v. Diaz fight


----------



## yesum (Mar 8, 2016)

I still say Mac did not hit Nate with many hard punches. A very few and not on the chin. He gassed from all the misses, or his arms gassed let's say.

Mac did say that he ko'd fw fighters with those punches but that does not change that he did not land his best shot on him. Mute point now.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2016)

yesum said:


> I still say Mac did not hit Nate with many hard punches. A very few and not on the chin. He gassed from all the misses, or his arms gassed let's say.
> 
> Mac did say that he ko'd fw fighters with those punches but that does not change that he did not land his best shot on him. Mute point now.


How 'bout some of these ones?


Padawanbater2 said:


> Hard left cross
> Left cross and a right uppercut
> Brutal right uppercut


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 8, 2016)

it's funny that people keep saying its because he went up two weight classes. Diaz is a LW Mcgregor was training for RDA a LW. CM was 168, Diaz was 169 at the weigh ins. I think people are making conor look bad and taking away what Nate was able to do. Two men agreed on a weight, a time, and a place went in a cage and fought until there was a winner. That's it, not the end of the world. There are a lot of ways to lose in mma you get kicked in the face you're going to sleep, a bjj black belt gets you're neck you're going to sleep, Rousy gets your arm you tap or she's takin your arm home. In top level mma everybody loses eventually, I cant think of anybody with 10 or more fights in the ufc that hasn't lost. People making excuses for it, its not a good look.


----------



## CoralGrower (Mar 8, 2016)

I wonder how much of it was him gassing vs. several knees Diaz threw into his gut. Ever been punched in the gut? I can only imagine how much more impact a knee would have. 

As for the extra muscle nonsense, he had it on him the entire time he was training. No way he added 10 lbs of muscle in two weeks, NO WAY. Not even anabolic steroids works that well. 

The guy bit off more than he could chew, pretty simple; I've done it several hundred times in my years. I'll be watching his next fight; he's an exciting fighter. Humble pie usually has shit for filling, so perhaps he will tone down the shit talking a bit. 

I hope Edgar is next. Aldo backed out of the first fight and was done 13 seconds into the second.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2016)

It's not excuses, it's comprehensive analysis. He gassed according to himself and pretty much everybody that watched the fight. That's what happens to the human body when you add on mass. Rogan talks about it all the time with guys like Rumble Johnson, Gleison Tibau, Melvin Guillard, etc. More mass = More oxygen, pretty basic body science. More evidence is the fact he's never gassed in any other fights he's had in the UFC at featherweight. Combined, the picture is clear to the honest observer.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 8, 2016)

mcgregor and nate are very close to the same size. nates frame is huge compared to macs but they both walk around at around 175 lbs.

i hope he doesn't tone down the shit talking. i love that shit. thats what pumps up fights and gets people excited to watch. when he said he was humble in defeat and victory he is talking about after the fight....and he has been as far as i've seen. he was very humble and respectful towards aldo after he starched him. he showed up to the post fight press conference after he lost to diaz and answered every question he was asked....gave nate some credit. basically admitted that nate walked through his best shots...said the same shots crumbled featherweights.

people see things differently sometimes but i saw conor load up and drill nate squarely on several occasions in that fight.4:05 of round 2 he catches nate moving forward right in the mouth with a straight left hand. that shot would probably blow franky edgars head off. a lesser shot blew aldo's off. didn't even phase diaz.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 8, 2016)

macs footwork was getting a little sloppy towards the middle of the second. he was definitely not as fresh as he was in the first. but i still say fatigue was not the primary factor in him losing. he got hurt badly from a punch.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's not excuses, it's comprehensive analysis. He gassed according to himself and pretty much everybody that watched the fight. That's what happens to the human body when you add on mass. Rogan talks about it all the time with guys like Rumble Johnson, Gleison Tibau, Melvin Guillard, etc. More mass = More oxygen, pretty basic body science. More evidence is the fact he's never gassed in any other fights he's had in the UFC at featherweight. Combined, the picture is clear to the honest observer.


Muscle definitely uses more oxygen, throwin big shots, getting kicked/punched in the stomach all of that takes energy. It was his choice to move up in weight, he didn't get a call the night before. If he didn't know what carrying extra weight or hitting someone heavier than 145 was gonna be that's on him. maybe sparring with some bigger guys or take a fight or two at155 before goin for the belt. If he didn't know what the extra weight was gonna do and feel like he didn't train. You can't pick a fight with someone bigger/stronger/faster/tougher then complain about losing, these guys aren't back stage pulling names outta a hat. If you're not ready don't sign the the contract. I bet this will be a blessing in disguise for McGregor, he'll get back to work put lambo and custom suits away and get back to what got him there. He made some of the best guys in the world look silly, when you have money you have an endless supply of yes men that inflate your ego until someone brings you down to earth a little more modest and a lot wiser.


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Mar 8, 2016)

209


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2016)

Frankie makes an excellent point @ 2:56


----------



## Beemo (Mar 8, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> it's funny that people keep saying its because he went up two weight classes. Diaz is a LW Mcgregor was training for RDA a LW. CM was 168, Diaz was 169 at the weigh ins. I think people are making conor look bad and taking away what Nate was able to do. Two men agreed on a weight, a time, and a place went in a cage and fought until there was a winner. That's it, not the end of the world. There are a lot of ways to lose in mma you get kicked in the face you're going to sleep, a bjj black belt gets you're neck you're going to sleep, Rousy gets your arm you tap or she's takin your arm home. In top level mma everybody loses eventually, I cant think of anybody with 10 or more fights in the ufc that hasn't lost. People making excuses for it, its not a good look.


they kept saying conor's normal weight is 170...

i still couldnt believe conor said, " if this would of been a scheduled fight, like it was suppose too... i would of BEATEN him..." LMAO sore loser
hes the one thats been training for months for a fight,,, regardless of different fighting styles... meaning he should be in tip top shape...
DIAZ had 12 days to prepare...
conor displayed AGAIN, one of the worst take down defenses in ufc....
thought he was preparing for dos anjos?? dos anjos is known for good take down ability..


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Frankie makes an excellent point @ 2:56


even better one at 3:15


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2016)

Frankie will gnp tko connar from full mount


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 8, 2016)

franky deserves it no doubt, but we all know that doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 9, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> franky deserves it no doubt, but we all know that doesn't mean shit.


Think if McG loses his next fight at 145 against either aldo/edgar does that mean he will move up to 155? I do.

I could see McG getting on a bit of a losing streak now if he loses to edgar or aldo next. Then McG will move up to 155 and fight 1 of dos anjos, ferguson or nurmagomedov and I dont think he will be able to beat either 1 of them either.

Then he will fight someone like deigo sanchaz or cowboy cerrone which would be viewed as gimme fights for McG but will be tough fights at 155 I think.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 9, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> Think if McG loses his next fight at 145 against either aldo/edgar does that mean he will move up to 155? I do.
> 
> I could see McG getting on a bit of a losing streak now if he loses to edgar or aldo next. Then McG will move up to 155 and fight 1 of dos anjos, ferguson or nurmagomedov and I dont think he will be able to beat either 1 of them either.
> 
> Then he will fight someone like deigo sanchaz or cowboy cerrone which would be viewed as gimme fights for McG but will be tough fights at 155 I think.


I not sure he gonna have a choice much longer. He's huge to be at 145. He's looks really bad physically at weigh ins. Doesn't look like the same person his face is all sunken in. I have no medical knowledge, but it can't be healthy and it'll get harder the older he gets


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 9, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I not sure he gonna have a choice much longer. He's huge to be at 145. He's looks really bad physically at weigh ins. Doesn't look like the same person his face is all sunken in. I have no medical knowledge, but it can't be healthy and it'll get harder the older he gets


just look at the difference between 145 and 170 its almost sickening how drained McG looks at 145 compaired too 170. I think 155 would be for his best.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 9, 2016)

This is the UFC top 5 ranked 155 fighters and champ. I cant see McG being able to beat anyone of them if he has to move up from 145 for good.


Champion : Rafael Dos Anjos 
1 Eddie Alvarez 
2 Khabib Nurmagomedov 
3 Anthony Pettis 
4 Tony Ferguson
5 Nate Diaz


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 9, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> This is the UFC top 5 ranked 155 fighters and champ. I cant see McG being able to beat anyone of them if he has to move up from 145 for good.
> 
> 
> Champion : Rafael Dos Anjos
> ...


Agree. Best shot may be against Pettis


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 10, 2016)

Which ever weight he fights at he better tighten up his grappling or he wont have belt for long,

Pettis is fighting Barboza at 197. but I agree that would be good fight especially because they're both coming off losses


----------



## Beemo (Mar 10, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Which ever weight he fights at he better tighten up his grappling or he wont have belt for long,


he will need a training camp for that


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 10, 2016)

I heard a rumor that the UFC is trying to set up Nate Diaz vs GSP for UFC 200.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 10, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I heard a rumor that the UFC is trying to set up Nate Diaz vs GSP for UFC 200.


I seen that before Nate step in to fight McG, Nate wanted to fight GSP his next fight then but now with that massive win over McG I think Nate will get to pick his next fight out of a title shot against either Lawler or Dos anjos.

GSP's head trainer is saying that GSP might want to fight Nate now as well but that fight will be a easy 1 sided victory for GSP which seems like he might want. I am a big GSP fan but their is no doubt in my mind he is ducking Lawler right now he knows that Lawler will beat him so he wants a easier fight and hope someone can knock lawler off in the mean time.

My dream ufc 200 Main card would be this:

GSP vs Lawler
McG vs Edgar
Rousey vs Tate 3
Anderson silva vs gegard Mousasi
Deigo Sanchaz vs BJ Penn 2 *(I think BJ will comeback for a fight for UFC 200 even though hes washed up)


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't think the UFC wants Nate to hold a belt. Imagine a champion saying everyone in the UFC is on steroids and that kinda shit.

If they make rousey vs tate 3 that'll show people what a coward rousey is. She wanted no part of coming back to fight holm, as soon as tate won shes says its time to get to work. I hope tate retires her. Dana White was saying what a mistake it was for holm to take the fight against tate, she should've waited for ronda, and in the same breath praises McGregor for fighting anybody.

Ariel helwani did an interview with RDA who said he'd be willing to fight lawler at UFC 200. Then talked shit about McGregor that was pretty funny.

Silver vs Mousasi i've seen that fight mentioned not sure it was for UFC 200 and also Bisbing vs Nick Diaz. I also seen Wanderlei Silva is doing a tag team grappling match because athletic commission doesn't oversee it. I think it was with bellator but im not positive, they also signed chris leben then found out he has a heart condition so he's done.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 10, 2016)

nate diaz just doesn't have any business at 170 unless he's fighting a blown up featherweight. i'd love to see him get the cash for the gsp matchup but i doubt that fight would be competitive.

UFC 200
Lawler Condit
Mcgregor Edgar
Diaz RDA


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 10, 2016)

Lawler vs Condit was good the first time could've gone either way. I like both guys. Completely different styles, would love to see it again. Those are the fights that the loser deserves a rematch.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 10, 2016)

I think gsp could beat lawler....he has a wicked jab and can def wrestle him to the ground...


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 10, 2016)

yeah I think he could beat him as well. lawler is a dangerous fight though. i'm not sure gsp wants to fight the elite 170 guys. I get the feeling he wants a super fight with a silva or something like that. he would probably love the nate diaz idea.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2016)

This is awesome! <--Click


----------



## Beemo (Mar 11, 2016)

can GSP pass the nevada state drug testing? 
they busted anderson silva


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> can GSP pass the nevada state drug testing?
> they busted anderson silva


He doesn't need steroids to win in vegas, did you his fight against Hendricks? That might've been the worst decision ever in the history of combat sports.


----------



## haulinbass (Mar 11, 2016)

ole big rigg eh, not pointing fingers but hes looked like shit since testing began


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2016)

haulinbass said:


> ole big rigg eh, not pointing fingers but hes looked like shit since testing began


Wonderboy demolished him


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> He doesn't need steroids to win in vegas, did you his fight against Hendricks? That might've been the worst decision ever in the history of combat sports.





I've seen Hendricks get fucked a few times by the crooked judges.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 11, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> He doesn't need steroids to win in vegas


thats what i thought about silva vs nick diaz... silva doesnt need steriods...



KryptoBud said:


> did you his fight against Hendricks? That might've been the worst decision ever in the history of combat sports.


i agree... its up there... next to early ref stoppages


----------



## CoralGrower (Mar 11, 2016)

In other news, Filipe Olivieri is the latest to get nabbed by USADA for a banned substance. I've got nothing against Brazilians, heck I speak pretty darned good Portuguese for a foreigner but WTF is with these Brazilians and the cheating? Okay, Brazilians aren't the only ones getting busted but they represent the largest nationality of failed drug tests in MMA. I will predict that "he knew nothing about it, a friend gave it to him," or some other bullshit story professing innocence.

I think the time will come when fighters who do not cheat will refuse to fight those with a past history of PED's. Why would anyone want to fight Hector Lombard or anyone else who has been busted with this shit?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

I just think the Brazilians are using the stuff that other ufc guys used 5 years ago..bones Jones is taking the newest shit on the market that is probably untestable for now..its like race of the chemists, like balco with bonds, Clemens and mlb players.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I've seen Hendricks get fucked a few times by the crooked judges.


Worst decision in the history of mma. I think that was at least part of the reason GSP retired that night. He knew he didn't win.
I think Hendricks started to chase ko's. Happens to a lot of fighters with that kind of power.
I was surprised wonderboy was able to beat him so easily, but he only has one loss in the UFC. He's good just not a guy that heavily promoted. He had shitty wrestling until he started to train with Weidman. Hendricks couldn't take him down and he was ncaa champion I believe. He has to fight Rory McDonald next that's a tough fight.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

CoralGrower said:


> In other news, Filipe Olivieri is the latest to get nabbed by USADA for a banned substance. I've got nothing against Brazilians, heck I speak pretty darned good Portuguese for a foreigner but WTF is with these Brazilians and the cheating? Okay, Brazilians aren't the only ones getting busted but they represent the largest nationality of failed drug tests in MMA. I will predict that "he knew nothing about it, a friend gave it to him," or some other bullshit story professing innocence.
> 
> I think the time will come when fighters who do not cheat will refuse to fight those with a past history of PED's. Why would anyone want to fight Hector Lombard or anyone else who has been busted with this shit?


I said the same thing. Look at all the champions that have lost their belts in the last couple years. Silva, Barao, Aldo, what was is a decade since any of those guys lost. None of them lost by split decision they were all ko'd quickly. Joe Rogan has a couple stories on his pod cast about aldo's people trying to have the people doing the testing removed from the country. Once he had to piss in a cup he tripped and dumped the piss all over the floor.

I don't think Jones takes steroids. He's just on another level since the day he started. Every fight has been one sided except against AG. Most of the guys he beat, he beat at their own game. His whole family are professional athletes, and good not bench warmers.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TZUaD9DoHX4
starts at 3:10


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

Did you see that pic guerilla medic put up last week of Jones? That just ain't possible to look like that naturally.. His brothers are probably juiced too, almost everyone in professional sports is..


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 11, 2016)

Carlos condit won.. that was some bullshit too.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Did you see that pic guerilla medic put up last week of Jones? That just ain't possible to look like that naturally.. His brothers are probably juiced too, almost everyone in professional sports is..


His brother Chandler plays for the patriots, I'm from Boston so I might be a little bias.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

Da Bears are my team but the whole NFL is taking HGH.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Carlos condit won.. that was some bullshit too.


It was close at least, GSP vs Hendricks was not. If it was the first mma match you ever watched you knew Hendricks won. I think they need to change the scoring system in mma. The system they use is from 10 and 12 round boxing matches where you have body shots and head shots fro either the left or right hand. mma is so different too many ways of scoring and not nearly as many rounds. If you get a 10-8 round in a three round fight theres no chance of winning without a finish.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Wonderboy demolished him


wonderboy will demolish lawlor to. In three rds or less


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Da Bears are my team but the whole NFL is taking HGH.


Well the bears need what ever help they can get


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

Agreed..the scoring system blows, Its not even good for boxing but worse for mma.. Not enough emphasis placed on the aggressor and taking someone down is given too much weight.. If you get someone down n can't do shit, that shouldn't be be much of a factor.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

theexpress said:


> wonderboy will demolish lawlor to. In three rds or less


Do think wonderboy beats McDonald?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2016)

theexpress said:


> wonderboy will demolish lawlor to. In three rds or less


I think so too. Wonderboy v. McDonald is gonna be awesome. I bet the winner of that fight gets the title shot


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Do think wonderboy beats McDonald?




No, Rory is too well rounded.. I got McDonald winning a decision. Should be good fight tho.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Agreed..the scoring system blows, Its not even good for boxing but worse for mma.. Not enough emphasis placed on the aggressor and taking someone down is given too much weight.. If you get someone down n can't do shit, that shouldn't be be much of a factor.


Then you have like point fighting, whats better 3 pitter pat punches or 1 solid shot. I think that was the difference in Lawler vs Condit. Condit landed more Lawler landed harder.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

Rory lost the last two fights I seen n somehow got the judges to disregard that.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> No, Rory is too well rounded.. I got McDonald winning a decision. Should be good fight tho.


If McDonald wins it'll interesting to hear the UFC spin how he deserves a title shot when lawlers beat him twice. They wouldn't give Tate a third shot at Rousey.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

You don't hear McGregors name anymore for Lawler. Would've like to see it
RDA said he'd fight Lawler at UFC 200


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Then you have like point fighting, whats better 3 pitter pat punches or 1 solid shot. I think that was the difference in Lawler vs Condit. Condit landed more Lawler landed harder.




I think the judges should be in a booth not ringside...they can't see enough through the cage, and guys moving around.. I have a better seat @ a tavern with replay and slow mo.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> If McDonald wins it'll interesting to hear the UFC spin how he deserves a title shot when lawlers beat him twice. They wouldn't give Tate a third shot at Rousey.






I think Tony Ferguson vs Rory would be a great fight.. Lawler shouldn't even have the belt right now.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 11, 2016)

*Ken Shamrock, Kevin 'Kimbo Slice' Ferguson fail Bellator 149 drug tests*


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

Shamrock n kimbo are an embarrassment to the sport..I hope both go away forever now.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 11, 2016)

Ken should ask for his money back, his steroid guy gave him expired steriods or something.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> *Ken Shamrock, Kevin 'Kimbo Slice' Ferguson fail Bellator 149 drug tests*


If I was either one of those two I'd be lookin for a refund.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 11, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Ken should ask for his money back, his steroid guy gave him expired steriods or something.


Do you know if it was bellator wandi silva signed with? I read he was doing a tag team grappling match to get around his suspension. Sounds like something bellator would do.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 11, 2016)

Had someone offer 10 an hour lol for What I do that's shit. I used the nate diaz approach and said Fuck you pay me got 18 an hour. Ninjashit


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Ken should ask for his money back, his steroid guy gave him expired steriods or something.





Dude looks great for 52, he's just too fuckin old to be fighting.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 11, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Do you know if it was bellator wandi silva signed with? I read he was doing a tag team grappling match to get around his suspension. Sounds like something bellator would do.


yeah it was definitely bellator. he's gonna be off suspension in like 10 months or so. I think they were trying to match him up with leben next spring but i'm sure you heard about leben.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Dude looks great for 52, he's just too fuckin old to be fighting.


his body looked badass for 52 but he had no aggression whatsoever.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> his body looked badass for 52 but he had no aggression whatsoever.




Yeah..he's broke, he's a dumb dude with too many kids n ex wives..he only fighting cause he's busted n desperate.. I wouldn't walk across the street to watch him fight. I can't believe anyone is paying him for his service.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 11, 2016)

joe rogan is on steriods....
i remember last year watching ufc, his head was HUGE..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> joe rogan is on steriods....
> i remember last year watching ufc, his head was HUGE..


They're not illegal unless you compete professionally


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 11, 2016)

I'll bet $$$ that the Fertittas, DFW, and Rogan are all on the best money can buy.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I'll bet $$$ that the Fertittas, DFW, and Rogan are all on the best money can buy.




Absolutely


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 11, 2016)

I really don't get why people do steroids I think it looks horrible, do women actually like that huge bulging muscle look? Obviously being in shape is good but I think you can take it to far to where it's just unattractive just like a fat person


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Laughed my ass off at this comment on youtube

_"Bryan Carraway "best moment of his life" is when his boyfriend won the title. Get your red panties on bryan!"_


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 12, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Do think wonderboy beats McDonald?


yup worse then robbie. I always thor McDonald was gonna be the next gsp but unlikely


----------



## theexpress (Mar 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I think so too. Wonderboy v. McDonald is gonna be awesome. I bet the winner of that fight gets the title shot


stop trying to be like me.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> No, Rory is too well rounded.. I got McDonald winning a decision. Should be good fight tho.


 wonderboy is new white machida welterweight


----------



## theexpress (Mar 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> They're not illegal unless you compete professionally


they are illegal to make posses or sell.... in America


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 12, 2016)

i like rory over wonderboy.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I really don't get why people do steroids I think it looks horrible, do women actually like that huge bulging muscle look? Obviously being in shape is good but I think you can take it to far to where it's just unattractive just like a fat person


you dont find her sexy?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2016)

theexpress said:


> they are illegal to make posses or sell.... in America


Not illegal to use


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 12, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i like rory over wonderboy.


I like rory over wonderboy as well even though rory has alot of question marks about how he will bounce back after taking so much damage vs lawler that much damage to his nose and face can really change how will you can take a punch going forward in his career.

Not to mention Wonderboy has one of if not the best stand up striking in all of MMA so rory will have to prove he still can take a shot to the kisser which is going to be tough vs thompson. 

Rory will just try to take him down or hold him against the fence for 3 or 5 rounds I think for this fight and play it safe.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Not illegal to use


only with drs rx


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 12, 2016)

theexpress said:


> only with drs rx


Wheres your boy Rory glass face Mcdonald?


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you dont find her sexy?


um nope. I would like to see her punch the fuck out of ronda rousey though. I was hoping now RR doesn't have a belt at 135 they could fight at a catch weight. lol After seeing what holm did to her its understandable that the UFC would want to protect her from girls like this.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 12, 2016)

theexpress said:


> wonderboy is new white machida welterweight


But with even smoother combos


----------



## CoralGrower (Mar 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you dont find her sexy?


He's got titties!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 12, 2016)

Cyborg vs McGregor at ufc 200
I'd pay to see it.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 12, 2016)

thats a pick em' fight...


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I really don't get why people do steroids I think it looks horrible, do women actually like that huge bulging muscle look? Obviously being in shape is good but I think you can take it to far to where it's just unattractive just like a fat person


Never understood it either. Like bodybuilders it doesn't look good. Makes your body outta proportion, what about the parts you cant work out. Those are the most important areas. Why make some parts look smaller while overdoing everything else. Dumb, that's why I only date petite girls, the smaller her hands and head the better I feel.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

Lol you guys seen this? Hilarious post fight interview!


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 13, 2016)

Nate don't give fuck


----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Nate don't give fuck


thats my mans an nem


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 13, 2016)

theexpress said:


> wonderboy is new white machida welterweight




He's a bad MF, no doubt.. Rory got him though.. Watch


----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He's a bad MF, no doubt.. Rory got him though.. Watch


stephen wonderboy thompson got them all.. have them puching at air with his movement whild dropping well timed and precise bombs from both hands and feet on the counter tip


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 13, 2016)

theexpress said:


> stephen wonderboy thompson got them all.. have them puching at air with his movement whild dropping well timed and precise bombs from both hands and feet on the counter tip


who's that Jay cat in your avatar picture?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm thinking a LOT of brutal leg kicks by Rory, Thompson don't want to stand n exchange with Rory, huge reach and vicious kicks will come.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> who's that Jay cat in your avatar picture?


man i dont know that ugly mean ass looking mother fucket


----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm thinking a LOT of brutal leg kicks by Rory, Thompson don't want to stand n exchange with Rory, huge reach and vicious kicks will come.


ill bet u whatever u want to lose he will smash rory. Carlos condit smashed rory. Lawler smashed him twice last time real good .there gonna fight each other next. Well see who is right


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 13, 2016)

I got wonder boy by 3rd round tko


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm going for Wonderboy in that fight too, but I think the fans are the real winners. That is going to be an awesome matchup!

I'm a big Rory MacDonald fan too


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 13, 2016)

carlos condit got his ass dominated by rory and won in the last seconds of the fight by a miracle.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> carlos condit got his ass dominated by rory and won in the last seconds of the fight by a miracle.


he knocked his ass out... jyst how wonderboy will


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 14, 2016)

ref stoppage tko with 8 seconds left in the fight. somewhat controversial. but condit WAS smashing him at the time. no way wonderboy knocks out rory. unanimous decision for macdonald.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2016)

Howbout Hunt v. Mir?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Howbout Hunt v. Mir?


thats a tough fight to pick. i'm leaning towards mir but its hard to predict how either one of those guys is gonna show up. hunt must be in his 40's?


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 14, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> thats a tough fight to pick. i'm leaning towards mir but its hard to predict how either one of those guys is gonna show up. hunt must be in his 40's?


The heavyweight division is really thin neither one of them will contend for the belt at their age. Whats next shamrock vs gracie? They need to find some talent for that division.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 14, 2016)

theexpress said:


> Lawler smashed him twice last time real good .there gonna fight each other next. Well see who is right


2nd fight... lawler won, but barely,,, at one point rory had him on the ropes... just glad the ref didnt stop it early...


----------



## Beemo (Mar 14, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> They need to find some talent for that division.


its going to be hard... with everybody having a 1 punch knockout...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> 2nd fight... lawler won, but barely,,, at one point rory had him on the ropes... just glad the ref didnt stop it early...


he won by ko how is that barely


----------



## Beemo (Mar 14, 2016)

theexpress said:


> he won by ko how is that barely


i guess you didnt watch the fight.... rory almost ko him out... had lawler dazed and everything... ref almost stopped it... thats barely


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 14, 2016)

both the macdonald vs lawler fights were tightly contested. the first fight was a split decision. the second fight was an absolute back and forth war. lawler did smash him in the last round, but macdonald was actually ahead on the cards at the time.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Howbout Hunt v. Mir?


Im going with Mir over Hunt and Lombard over Magney.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 18, 2016)

looks like its happening again... soon...

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/15005837/ufc-discussions-conor-mcgregor-nate-diaz-rematch-ufc-200


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 18, 2016)

UFC 198 is FUCKIN' STACKED!







Then 199 has Rockhold v. Weidman 2, Cruz v. Faber 3, Poirier v. Green

I'd like to see McGregor face Edgar for the featherweight title at UFC 200 in the co-main instead of the rematch with Nate. Nate should get the rematch for the lightweight title against RDA for the main event and they should throw Max Holloway v. Jose Aldo on there for the winner of McGregor v. Edgar. If Aldo mercs Holloway, it sets up a huge rematch for the title. It's hard not to give Aldo the immediate rematch though.. I don't envy Joe Silva on this one


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> looks like its happening again... soon...
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/15005837/ufc-discussions-conor-mcgregor-nate-diaz-rematch-ufc-200


nate by ko round three this time


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 18, 2016)

Nate will beat that little dude up 8 out of 10 time's. He's just physically able to take mcgregors punishment and hes mentally tougher. He knows a fights not over time it's over. McGregor doesn't have that toughness.. tough dudes don't run around barking everywhere.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Nate will beat that little dude up 8 out of 10 time's. He's just physically able to take mcgregors punishment and hes mentally tougher. He knows a fights not over time it's over. McGregor doesn't have that toughness.. tough dudes don't run around barking everywhere.


ten outta ten times by ur ligic McGregor beats diaz twice by what decision. .. cuZ i damn sure dont see a sub or ko win for connar. McGregor has nothing for nate. Nate is the blueprint to beatconnar .. nate was connar ten years ago


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 18, 2016)

CM has a built in excuse for losing Diaz, at least Nates bigger than him. If he fights at 145 Edgar will beat easily, then he's done unless he cuts a leg off and fights Cruz. UFC's becoming a bit of a joke, if CM loses again he's still FW champion. How long can they hold that belt up? Does this mean Tate vs Rousey 3 is gonna happen too. That must be the fight to make now? They swapped Holm for Tate originally, Holm beats her ass now she wants to fight Tate again, she wasn't even supposed to come back until December to rematch with Holm. She gonna hurry back now to fight someone she's beat twice? What a fuckin coward. I'd like to see Edgar or Holm slap the shit outta Dana White.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> looks like its happening again... soon...
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/15005837/ufc-discussions-conor-mcgregor-nate-diaz-rematch-ufc-200


I cant see McG fighting Nate Diaz again so soon but I could see McG fight Nick Diaz before a rematch with Nate.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 18, 2016)

Nick will embarrass him quickly. How many times can he fight outside of FW and still hold the belt?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> UFC 198 is FUCKIN' STACKED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UFC started to stack up UFC 198 after bellator booked Phil Davis vs King Mo and mike Chandler vs josh Thomson for the same night. So UFC is trying to dominate the ratings for that night after Bellator showed up the ufc in ratings the cowboy vs cowboy/dada5000 vs kimbo fight weekend.

UFC 198 is looking amazing. I cant wait for alot of these fights but Jacre vs belfort is my favorite one it should be a good one and so should Brown vs Maia thats another one I look foward to watching.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 18, 2016)

Rory McDonald might be moving to bellator. Matt Mittrione signed with them recently.
I'm surprised Anderson Silva is fighting again so soon


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 18, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Rory McDonald might be moving to bellator. Matt Mittrione signed with them recently.
> I'm surprised Anderson Silva is fighting again so soon


Is this Silva's last fight on his contract? If it is, he's 100% retiring after this fight. I bet he pushed to be on the Brazil card specifically for that reason


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 18, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> I cant see McG fighting Nate Diaz again so soon but I could see McG fight Nick Diaz before a rematch with Nate.


Stockton motherfucker! Best mma fighters are the diaz bros.


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 19, 2016)

Mir and Magny.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 19, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Stockton motherfucker! Best mma fighters are the diaz bros.


free nick diaz


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 19, 2016)

@theexpress loan me 5 dollars


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 19, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> Im going with Mir over Hunt and Lombard over Magney.


Good fights tonight even though i went 0-2.

Always good to see a old school PRIDE vet get a win.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 19, 2016)

Good fights but it looked like Mir was ready for hunt to jump on him he wasn't out, and Lumbard could have gotten that in the first round just like magney should have in the second, that ref was brutal


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 20, 2016)

Holy shit Lombard has half of 1 round in him! That's IT!

Dude was done coming into the 2nd. I was screaming at Magney to put it on him


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holy shit Lombard has half of 1 round in him! That's IT!
> 
> Dude was done coming into the 2nd. I was screaming at Magney to put it on him


He blew his energy trying to finish in the first round. Very similar to what Conor did. How tough is Magny? I think it could've been stopped in the first, glad it wasn't. That comeback was up there with Edgar vs Maynard 3 or Silva vs Sonnen 1 awesome fight.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 20, 2016)

I can't believe they are doing a rematch with Diaz. What about the featherweight belt? Its hard to envision a scenario where CM can win against Nate especially in a 5 round fight. If I was Franky Edgar I would put a flaming sack of dogshit on Dana's porch.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 20, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I can't believe they are doing a rematch with Diaz. What about the featherweight belt?


not that long ago, a long time champion always had a chance for a rematch. 

cm is running from jose aldo... cm knows the first match, was a fluke...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> not that long ago, a long time champion always had a chance for a rematch.
> 
> cm is running from jose aldo... cm knows the first match, was a fluke...


ROFL!


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> not that long ago, a long time champion always had a chance for a rematch.
> 
> cm is running from jose aldo... cm knows the first match, was a fluke...


That's when it was handled like an actual sport, before opponents were hand picked


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 20, 2016)

Can anyone remember an immediate rematch of a catch weight fight with no belt involved as a main event on one of the biggest PPV events ever?

I think he's afraid of Edgar, been ducking that fight for awhile


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 20, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Can anyone remember an immediate rematch of a catch weight fight with no belt involved as a main event on one of the biggest PPV events ever?


The only sellable point to McGregor v. Aldo 2 is that it was over so quick. Diaz v. McGregor 2 will sell a shit ton more PPV buys since people want to see if Mac can hang at welterweight. If he beats Diaz, that sets up the third fight + even more PPV buys + the fight with RDA. Aldo has to beat somebody - probably Holloway - in impressive fashion to make the McGregor rematch exciting


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 20, 2016)

@Beemo its possible but to me it seems like diaz is a much worse matchup for mac.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 20, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> That's when it was handled like an actual sport, before opponents were hand picked


they love picking people that talk the talk, but cant walk the walk... 
brock, chael, CONOR, cm punk,,, etc... 
and again
cant believe they would sign a 38yr (cm punk) with NO MMA record,, but mull about resigning rory mac....

im still ROFL to the person who said CONOR havin 2 maybe 3 different weight class belts by the end of this year 
LOL he couldnt even beat nate.. and nate at that time was the 10th ranked in the lightweight class.. 
but nate is 5th now because he beat a smaller opponent??? love how the rankings work...


----------



## Beemo (Mar 20, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> @Beemo its possible but to me it seems like diaz is a much worse matchup for mac.


thats why CONOR should fight aldo again... and prove to everybody... CONOR is not a one trick pony (1 punch)
there's a reason why aldo was fighter of the year...

ufc showing no respect for aldo


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 20, 2016)

i think cm can walk the walk. he beat a lot of good fighters already. nates just a horrible matchup for him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> thats why CONOR should fight aldo again... and prove to everybody... CONOR is not a one trick pony (1 punch)
> there's a reason why aldo was fighter of the year...
> 
> ufc showing no respect for aldo


Bro, people like you would still find a reason to hate the guy. He could finish Aldo by KO again or by sub and you would still call him a pussy. 

How can anybody take that seriously?


----------



## Beemo (Mar 20, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i think cm can walk the walk. he beat a lot of good fighters already. nates just a horrible matchup for him.


imo not in my book... conor last 5

nate- tapped
jose- luck imo
chad- got lucky... chad gassed out
denis- really? mine as well fight ken shamrock..
dustin- who???


----------



## Beemo (Mar 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bro, people like you would still find a reason to hate the guy.


he brought that on himself... 



Padawanbater2 said:


> He could finish Aldo by KO again or by sub and you would still call him a pussy.


if conor beats aldo again... i wouldnt call him a pussy no more.... just a bitch... 
but i will see him as a champion (good fighter) just in that class...


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 20, 2016)

lmao "might as well fight ken shamrock." i'm not counting siver. dustin poirier is badass bro. max holloway badass. mendes didn't have a training camp but the fight was a second round ko. pretty early. toasted aldo. was beating nates ass for a round and a half. i don't know how he'll fair at 55 but he is a legit murderer at 45.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The only sellable point to McGregor v. Aldo 2 is that it was over so quick. Diaz v. McGregor 2 will sell a shit ton more PPV buys since people want to see if Mac can hang at welterweight. If he beats Diaz, that sets up the third fight + even more PPV buys + the fight with RDA. Aldo has to beat somebody - probably Holloway - in impressive fashion to make the McGregor rematch exciting


CM cant hang at welterweight, he lost to a mid level lightweight with 10 days notice. A top Featherweight with 10 days notice put him on his back for two rounds. I'm not interested in aldo either he pulls outta to many fights. Did you watch the fights last night the lombar vs magny fight was incredible. I'm probably in the minority but I wanna see the best fight the best, that's it. I want to see MMA not a soap opera. All back and forth is entertaining but I wont pay $60 watch it. I have reason to believe the outcome will be different. CM had a full camp training for someone bigger and better than Diaz and lost. Whats he gonna improve? Diaz will be in better shape this time around and he took everything CM had laughed at him and slapped him. If Diaz was smart he'd lay on the matt and let CM tap him out then they'd have to have a third fight. Its sad really,hand picked stars built from hype and not much else. RR might win the belt again if she only has to fight someone she already beat twice then they can promote her vs maywheather.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> they love picking people that talk the talk, but cant walk the walk...
> brock, chael, CONOR, cm punk,,, etc...
> and again
> cant believe they would sign a 38yr (cm punk) with NO MMA record,, but mull about resigning rory mac....
> ...


I think your gonna see fighters leaving to go to other promotions for the reasons you just said. If the only way to the top is to be Dana Whites lap dog whats the point. It'll take a couple top guys to do it first, then they will all follow.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bro, people like you would still find a reason to hate the guy. He could finish Aldo by KO again or by sub and you would still call him a pussy.
> 
> How can anybody take that seriously?


I try to like McGregor. He's a good fighter and funny as hell. What makes me and maybe others a little skeptical is the treatment he gets from the UFC. This guy hasn't even defended his fuckin belt yet. He loses to ND with no training camp and gives up. He quit, fell to his knees, rolled belly down picked up his head and tapped without so much as reaching for nates hand, and gets a rematch? How about he gives Mendez a rematch, how about Holm gets a rematch against Tate really close fight until the end and Holm went to sleep punching. Dilishaw vs Cruz another razor close fight. Lawler vs Condit who doesn't wanna see it? Holm vs Rousey Holm lost her rematch because as a champion she chose to fight Tate stead of waiting for rousey. How does the UFC punish a fighter and champion for choosing to fight. I think that has a lot to do with people not liking CM.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 21, 2016)

A champion isn't a champion until he defends his belt. Imo


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> A champion isn't a champion until he defends his belt. Imo


McGregor is a champion. He won the interim belt and then starched the champion in 13 seconds. Your point is valid though. There is a certain validation that occurs once you have defended the belt. It proves that you can now enter the cage as the hunted as opposed to the hunter and prevail.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 21, 2016)

How awesome is this?!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 21, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> McGregor is a champion. He won the interim belt and then starched the champion in 13 seconds. Your point is valid though. There is a certain validation that occurs once you have defended the belt. It proves that you can now enter the cage as the hunted as opposed to the hunter and prevail.


The camp is always the hunter i.e. Bones jones


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 21, 2016)

if you want to stay champ you definitely have to keep the hunter mindset but not every champion is Bones Jones. I think that is mr. Sunshine's point: that to be considered a true champion you have to prove that you can maintain that mindset even after you have the belt.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Mar 21, 2016)

Why do ppl like Edgar so much Aldo destroyed Edgar.. right after he got a shot at ben Henderson and lost a title match then he comes down in weight to face Aldo in another title match and it was close but not close enough. Aldo actually had the more significant strikes.
Edgar is good but u need to be a risk taker if you want to beat someone for their belt.
It seems that he only wants to out point his opponents and thats what makes him booring.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 21, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Why do ppl like Edgar so much Aldo destroyed Edgar.. right after he got a shot at ben Henderson and lost a title match then he comes down in weight to face Aldo in another title match and it was close but not close enough. Aldo actually had the more significant strikes.
> Edgar is good but u need to be a risk taker if you want to beat someone for their belt.
> It seems that he only wants to out point his opponents and thats what makes him booring.


He's lost a few fights, but he's never been dominated or quit halfway threw the fight. I thought he won the second fight against Henderson. His fight with Aldo was close but he lost a decision and since then has beat everyone they've put in front of him. BJ Penn, Faber, Cub Swanson, Olivera, and Chad Mendez all top ranked fighters. He also fights at his natural weight he's not killing himself to fight smaller guys. I would love to see all fighters have to do that. Dehydrating yourself shouldn't be a another discipline in fighting its not healthy. Watch Edgar vs Maynard 3 if you haven't seen it, its like a rocky movie.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 22, 2016)

McGregor vs Diaz is goin to be at 170lbs


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 22, 2016)

I saw that. The first fight was badass and I'm sure this fight will be as well, but it makes no sense at all. Especially at 170. Neither of these guys are gonna do anything at 170 in the future. The 145 belt really should be vacated. Its like we're in the twilight zone where rankings, belts, and order are right out the window. Dana knows this fight will do big ppv numbers and thats all that matters anymore I guess. I mean of course i'll buy it, but I can't help feeling bad for Edgar. Fighters only have a relatively small window of time to get big paydays and Dana is just taking the liberty of wasting a hell of a lot of Franky's.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 22, 2016)

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/empire-state-fistfight-how-new-york-legalized-mma-and-why-its-such-a-big-deal

Great to see New York Finally legalize MMA. Now we will get to see a UFC event take place at Madison Square Garden sometime soon.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 22, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/empire-state-fistfight-how-new-york-legalized-mma-and-why-its-such-a-big-deal
> 
> Great to see New York Finally legalize MMA. Now we will get to see a UFC event take place at Madison Square Garden sometime soon.


better late than never


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How awesome is this?!


Alcohol is a powerful drug


----------



## CoralGrower (Mar 23, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Why do ppl like Edgar so much Aldo destroyed Edgar.. right after he got a shot at ben Henderson and lost a title match then he comes down in weight to face Aldo in another title match and it was close but not close enough. Aldo actually had the more significant strikes.
> Edgar is good but u need to be a risk taker if you want to beat someone for their belt.
> It seems that he only wants to out point his opponents and thats what makes him booring.



He's got great technique. Okay, Aldo messed him up but that was a good fight. Other than that, who has walked through Edgar? I can't find one good reason to not like him...boring? Perhaps you should watch his footwork a little closer, it's some of the best in the world.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 27, 2016)

funny how chris weidman gets his rematch with luke ALREADY...
when luke put down a BEATING on weidman. (started laughing when weidman tried doing high kicks like luke)
but aldo who defended the belt much longer,,, cant even get his name brought up?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Beemo said:


> funny how chris weidman gets his rematch with luke ALREADY...
> when luke put down a BEATING on weidman. (started laughing when weidman tried doing high kicks like luke)
> but aldo who defended the belt much longer,,, cant even get his name brought up?


McGregor will fight either Aldo or Edgar after he fights Diaz, guaranteed


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 27, 2016)

Beemo said:


> funny how chris weidman gets his rematch with luke ALREADY...
> when luke put down a BEATING on weidman. (started laughing when weidman tried doing high kicks like luke)
> but aldo who defended the belt much longer,,, cant even get his name brought up?


Aldo's not a company guy pulled outta fights when hurt and didn't bite his tongue when it came to losing money with the reebok deal. There are a lot people probably scratching their head with the match making. Too much WWE


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 28, 2016)

Jon Jones At it again! This kid has the world by the ass and he's still a douche. I really liked him in the beginning but now I hope he losses his contract. Hasn't learned a thing so far
http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/28/jon-jones-calls-cop-f-king-liar-pig-apologizes-video/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Jon Jones At it again! This kid has the world by the ass and he's still a douche. I really liked him in the beginning but now I hope he losses his contract. Hasn't learned a thing so far
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/28/jon-jones-calls-cop-f-king-liar-pig-apologizes-video/


Fuck the police


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 28, 2016)

I generally agree. Seen lots of crap when I worked with them. But not so much that it's to the cops. Just that he seems to act so.....I don't know. Why be suck a dick?
After causing an accident and frankly getting a slap on the wrist, I guess I just think he might find a tiny bit of humility.
Good fighter no doubt. But not a fan anymore that's for sure.
But opinions are like assholes.....................
WE


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd guess because he's young and wealthy, both of his bro's are also professional athletes so he probably grew up with a chip on his shoulder, he kinda seems that way in interviews. He does a lot of dumb shit and tries to portray himself as some wholesome guy to the public while he does shit like use drugs and crash into pregnant women with his car and run, but these charges sound pretty stupid. I watched a bit of the clip from the cops body cam


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 28, 2016)

He needs to smarten the fuck up get rid of all his cars and stop driving. He has the talent to be the best fighter in the world if he doesn't blow it for stupid shit. I bet DC was home jerkin off all over his belly all day.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 28, 2016)

bones jones is a scumbag. i know its not likely but man i hope dc smokes him.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 28, 2016)

In the video jones says "you and I both know I didn't break the speed limit" and the cop says I didn't say you did. How do you drag race without breaking the speed limit? I wonder if they stopped the caddy too.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 28, 2016)

We need people like bones jones you know why??????


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 28, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> We need people like bones jones you know why??????


So we can point our fingers and say "That's the bad guy"?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 28, 2016)

I like Jones even more now that i know he's a sociopath. Complex guy that Johnny bones.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 28, 2016)

i'm indifferent to the police stop that was posted up, but the fact that he crashed his vehicle into a pregnant woman(breaking her arm) and fled the scene....returned to the scene to retrieve some cash/drugs then fled again without ever offering any aid to the woman...fuckin scumbag. i didn't like him much before the incident. if dc can't get him i hope gustafson or rumble beat him down.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 28, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I like Jones even more now that i know he's a sociopath. Complex guy that Johnny bones.


Me too, I might not hire him to baby sit or drive a school bus but as cage fighter he's pretty good.
DC threw a shoe at him in a lobby full of women and children. He's lucky it didn't hit anyone or that's assault with a dangerous weapon. What's that make him, he didn't seem to care who it hit. DC wont win, even his buddy Rockhold says jones is in his head. Rockhold said he wants to fight Jones at UFC 205.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 29, 2016)

Cyborg is fighting leslie smith in may at 140lbs


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 29, 2016)

lmao trying to equate dc to jones because he threw a shoe that DIDN'T hit any women or children is a pretty ridiculous comparison. jones always bugged me. he gets in front of a camera and acts like he's some kind of all american christian superhero...when he's really a selfish crack smokin sociopath. not that i have a huge problem with selfish crack smokin sociopaths, but just own it if thats what you are...and next time you crash into a pregnant woman maybe make sure she isn't in there dying before you grab your crack/cash and scurry off.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't really care much about a fighter's personal life (unless it's some legitimate maniac who shouldn't be fighting like War Machine), Jones is one of the best fighters currently on Earth, nobody can deny that. I love watching him destroy people. The eye poke and oblique kick tactics are pretty shady though


----------



## Beemo (Mar 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> oblique kick


NEEDS TO BE BANNED...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Beemo said:


> NEEDS TO BE BANNED...


Kind of a slippery slope though I think, somebody would just say if we're going to ban oblique kicks, why not ban inside knee kicks? It's the same motion for the opponent but instead of kicking with the bottom of the foot you're kicking with the top of it. They both kind of try to slightly hyperextend the knee joint, why risk an ACL injury? 

I'd say take a point when someone throws em, same with eye pokes, those should be automatic points


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 29, 2016)

until someone whips his ass he's the best p4p fighter in the world. i'm not arguing that. i just can't stand him. that being said... he really hasn't been destroying guys once he hit the top of the division. evans decision, teixeira decision, gustafson decision, cormier decision.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Chuck's been talking some shit, I'd pay to see that one! lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 29, 2016)

So what now the fights off?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> So what now the fights off?


Is DC injured?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is DC injured?


Jones arrested


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Jones arrested


Cormier's reaction


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 29, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> lmao trying to equate dc to jones because he threw a shoe that DIDN'T hit any women or children is a pretty ridiculous comparison. jones always bugged me. he gets in front of a camera and acts like he's some kind of all american christian superhero...when he's really a selfish crack smokin sociopath. not that i have a huge problem with selfish crack smokin sociopaths, but just own it if thats what you are...and next time you crash into a pregnant woman maybe make sure she isn't in there dying before you grab your crack/cash and scurry off.


Of course it was ridiculous it was meant to be.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Cormier's reaction


Ill know shortly. Not from DC but from a member of camp. Just got a text back saying IDK. After texting is the fight still on?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

I seriously hope Jones isn't actually dumb enough to drag race on probation with such a major fight coming up in less than a month.. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt for now, we'll see what happens..


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 30, 2016)

*Ariel HelwaniVerified account*‏@arielhelwani
Edgar v Aldo for the interim 145 lbs title now targeted for UFC 200 as well. Expect that fight + the other ones to be announced shortly


looks like MacG is ducking the tougher fights. I hope Nate diaz whoops tapping MacG once again and exposes this coward for the fraud he is.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 30, 2016)

McGregor fighting nate at170 again.. smfh.. conners a real dumbass..


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 30, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Jones arrested





Padawanbater2 said:


> Cormier's reaction


DC had a red panty night



Padawanbater2 said:


> Kind of a slippery slope though I think, somebody would just say if we're going to ban oblique kicks, why not ban inside knee kicks? It's the same motion for the opponent but instead of kicking with the bottom of the foot you're kicking with the top of it. They both kind of try to slightly hyperextend the knee joint, why risk an ACL injury?
> 
> I'd say take a point when someone throws em, same with eye pokes, those should be automatic points


I can remember two acl/mcl injuries in the ufc and neither of them came from kicking or being kicked. Conor McGregor and Carlos Condit. I don't being kicked in the face can be very healthy, look at the NFL and all the concussion issues. I think the rules are good. You cant manipulate small joints. If they start trying to enforce rules and determine if someones kick landed on the knee or thigh they're gonna need instant replay. Then knee bars, heel hooks will be taken out until MMA is watered down to kick boxing.
The eyes pokes need to be fixed, not sure how they can do it. They'll have to figure out a way to change the gloves. You'll never see fighters with closed hands all the time. Even boxers your hands move faster when open. Taking points would be a good start, but that's after the damage has been done.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 30, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> McGregor fighting nate at170 again.. smfh.. conners a real dumbass..


Guess it depends on how you look at it. He has a built in excuse to lose at 170 again, but if he wins does that mean he gets a title shot at 155? Of course he will. If he goes down to 145 Franky Edgar will beat him I'd bet every dollar I have. He had 1 good fight at 145 against aldo that's it. I think he'd Aldo in a rematch, but Edgar, Mendez, Holloway, Swanson, Olivera all tough fights. Of course he can still say he cleaned out the division and some will believe him.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 30, 2016)

i kinda like how they handled this. it gets franky his big fight. aldo's involved. sets up mcgregor for aldo/edgar. diaz vs mcgregor at 170 will be badass no matter what happens and it doesn't compromise any rankings or stature at any other weight class. i might buy tickets to 200. i wish they would throw nick diaz vs robbie lawler on there too.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 30, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i kinda like how they handled this. it gets franky his big fight. aldo's involved. sets up mcgregor for aldo/edgar. diaz vs mcgregor at 170 will be badass no matter what happens and it doesn't compromise any rankings or stature at any other weight class. i might buy tickets to 200. i wish they would throw nick diaz vs robbie lawler on there too.


You think if connor loses again he should get a title fight at 145 and if he wins will he want one? I don't know if he can make 145. I'm surprised they have McGregor as the favorite against a guy that just beat him and beat him with no training camp.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 30, 2016)

he's still the belt holder right? or did he actually vacate the belt? they used the term interim championship regarding franky vs aldo. It's mind blowing they would make diaz an underdog after the last fight. there must be a ton of irish money coming in on mcgregor. anything can happen in a fight but honestly how is mcgregor going to win? cm probably gonna win the first couple rounds but eventually the boogyman is gonna walk him down.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 30, 2016)

He needs tighten up ground game a lot, this fight ends up on the ground he's done. I think this fight might be closer. He may have underestimated Diaz and gassed trying to end it with one shot, and if he should lose again his diamond loses its shine. Look at it from Diaz's side if he loses he could make more money from a 3rd fight. I go back and forth with McGregor sometimes I like sometimes I don't, but I like the way he has the UFC dancing to his beat.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Mar 30, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> He needs tighten up ground game a lot, this fight ends up on the ground he's done. I think this fight might be closer. He may have underestimated Diaz and gassed trying to end it with one shot, and if he should lose again his diamond loses its shine. Look at it from Diaz's side if he loses he could make more money from a 3rd fight. I go back and forth with McGregor sometimes I like sometimes I don't, but I like the way he has the UFC dancing to his beat.


He didn't think anyone could take his left. At 145, it touches them, they go down. 170 lbers have stronger jaws.

And Diaz can take a punch. Everyone e forgets that Diaz face was done. That cut was bad.

Connor gassed out thinking he could knock Diaz out.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 30, 2016)

i love mcgregor. i love how he talks, love how he fights.i don't think he can beat diaz in a 5 round fight though. i think he'll make it outta the 2nd but its hard for me to see him winning a 5 round fight. he hit nate with his best shit in the first fight and didn't ever wobble him. its possible diaz could get stopped from a cut.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Mar 30, 2016)

Scar tissue sucks.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 30, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Scar tissue sucks.


I was nervous about the cut in the first fight when kept wiping it


----------



## hondagrower420 (Mar 31, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I was nervous about the cut in the first fight when kept wiping it


Exactly. That will factor in. 

200 predict

Jones stops DC due to cut from elbows 3rd or 4th.

McGregor stops Diaz due to cut from punches 3rd or 4th. 

I would like to see Jones front kick DC for the KO. And Connor choke Diaz but I doubt both of those outcomes.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 31, 2016)

"White said no matter what happens in McGregor’s rematch with Diaz, he’ll return to featherweight to fight a title unification bout against the Aldo-Edgar winner."-mmajunkie


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> "White said no matter what happens in McGregor’s rematch with Diaz, he’ll return to featherweight to fight a title unification bout against the Aldo-Edgar winner."-mmajunkie


Called it


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 31, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> "White said no matter what happens in McGregor’s rematch with Diaz, he’ll return to featherweight to fight a title unification bout against






guerrilla medic said:


> the Aldo-Edgar winner."-mmajunkie


I think the ufc needs to figure out a way to determin what is and isn't worthy of a rematch. As long as the ufc controls the sanctions promotion. match making they will hand pick every fight. Dilishaw vs cruz close fight no rematch, Rousey vs Holm fight not even close gets a rematch.
Holm vs tate good fight down to the last minute no rematch.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I think the ufc needs to figure out a way to determin what is and isn't worthy of a rematch.


OK, so lets do it. Fuck waiting on the UFC brass to establish legitimate rematch conditions. We're the fans, how would we set the rules?

First, I think we need to establish a *legitimate *way to rank fighters. I'm personally pretty sick of leaving it up to "MMA journalists". I think the fight fans should have a say in the rankings. Fans should add (or subtract) from a fighter's ranking after every fight. The UFC should establish legitimate rankings devised by the fans. I've been around since the beginning, the fans know what the fuck they're talking about. Rankings and fight matchups should at the very least be set by the fans and considered by the UFC brass. 

RANKINGS NEED TO MATTER. You should never have a #6 guy fighting a #1 guy, ever. 2's should fight 1's, 3's should fight 4's, 5's should fight 6's, that's how it should be. If one guy DESTROYS another guy, consider it in the rankings. Likewise, if a #3 guy beats a #4 guy in boring fashion, CONSIDER it too! 

I think we have a long way to go as a legitimate sport, but I think we're on the right track. Just give the fans the fights they want to see. Stop playing favorites, and put the sport above the amount of money it might be able to generate for it's executives. Do that and we'll have a lasting sport that will generate millions of dollars and be entertaining for everyone from the casual fan to the die hard enthusiast!


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 31, 2016)

I think they should stop immediate rematches at all unless you have a fight like Anderson silver snapping his leg in two. I could understand that because really we haven't seen their 2nd fight all the way threw. That fight ended because of a freak accident. I think where they're building their own facility they could have seats with a red button and a blue button. Just like the love connection game, audience chooses the fighter they think won. and compare that to the judges cards. I'm not saying it should effect ranking, just would be curious how different fans and judges see a fight. Just yesterday I was watchin a fight that went two split decision. All the judges had the same score 30 - 27. How can judges watch a fight and see it so opposite. One guy won every round on one card but same guy lost every round on another card. That's a big difference between judges.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 31, 2016)

The fans in the crowd see even less than the judges, both see less than the at home viewer who gets replay and slow mo. The judges shouldn't be ringside, they should be on a replay booth with dozens of angles. 

Firing DTD would be a huge start in making the ufc better.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 31, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The fans in the crowd see even less than the judges, both see less than the at home viewer who gets replay and slow mo. The judges shouldn't be ringside, they should be on a replay booth with dozens of angles.
> 
> Firing DTD would be a huge start in making the ufc better.


That's a good idea. or let them stay at ringside and give em monitors like rogan and goldberg have. Ultimately they need to get rid of the 10 point system it doesn't work well in mma. They could have different category's and be scored independent of each other. One guy lands more punches in the round he gets a point. his opponent lands more kicks and takedowns he gets points for both categories for that round. The system from boxing works when all they have to do is count is punches thrown and landed. MMA has far too many ways to score for it to be win/lose rounds especially in 3 rounds


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 31, 2016)

I just heard that someone seen dc at wrestling tournament with an injured left leg. anyone seen or heard of this


----------



## Beemo (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> McGregor fighting nate at170 again.. smfh.. conners a real dumbass..


even his OWN COACH, say's fighting nate or fighting at 170lb is a BAD IDEA...
meaning the coach doesnt believe conor can win... LOL

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/3/30/11335306/dana-white-conor-mcgregor-was-obsessed-with-nate-diaz-rematch-at-170


----------



## Beemo (Mar 31, 2016)

luv this post from tommy chong

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCoLhMguPdi/


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 31, 2016)

i read that none of the ufc brass :dtd, fertittas, or cm's coach wanted the diaz fight. but mcgregor demanded the diaz rematch and at 170. cm's explosion in popularity has given him unprecedented leverage.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't get it. Whats the point of an interim belt if the belt holder is healthy and active. its a pass to take fights for money only and still be a champion win lose or draw. Watch the shit talkin after UFC 200 even if he loses he'll talk shit at the interim/paper champion that its really his belt. Anderson Silva wants to fight him at a catch weight, anyone think it'll happen?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2016)

Fuck no that won't happen, Anderson walks around like 60lbs heavier than Conor. That's some freakshow shit that doesn't belong in the UFC anyway, McGregor would get fuckin' jungle raped

I heard the same thing about Cormier, heard he could barely walk at some expo he was at


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 31, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i read that none of the ufc brass :dtd, fertittas, or cm's coach wanted the diaz fight. but mcgregor demanded the diaz rematch and at 170. *cm's explosion in popularity has given him unprecedented leverage*.


I would say its more dana white exploding into macG's mouth thats giving him this type of pull.

But being serious now I really think MacG wants the BIG money$$$ fight against GSP so MacG is trying to prove he is legit at 170 with a win over nate but as last time showed its easier said then done.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 31, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> I would say its more dana white exploding into macG's mouth thats giving him this type of pull.
> 
> But being serious now I really think MacG wants the BIG money$$$ fight against GSP so MacG is trying to prove he is legit at 170 with a win over nate but as last time showed its easier said then done.


McGregor gonna win against Diaz this time. That'll set up the trilogy and he'll lose, then fight GSP and lose, and for the finale Anderson silver wants to fight him at a catch weight and he'll lose that fight, and still be the feather weight champion of the world. Cant beat that, next weigh in he should come out with hotdog tied to stick and have Dana and the Fertita brothers leap frog each other wearing red panties all the way to the scale.


----------



## Beemo (Apr 2, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I just heard that someone seen dc at wrestling tournament with an injured left leg. anyone seen or heard of this


confirmed dc vs jones cancelled... wtf

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/15116018/daniel-cormier-injured-rematch-jon-jones-ufc-197


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 2, 2016)

Of course! I've been counting days to see that fight like a little kid counts days until Christmas. Is there a PPV in the last year where someone didn't pull out. DC is scared, but cant say I blame him he hasn't been able to train with his boyfriend again for this camp. Maybe a new main event for ufc 200 or give it to rumble although jones probably wouldn't take it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2016)

First fight DC has ever pulled out of, I think he deserves a break on this one. Not like Aldo's pullout record


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 2, 2016)

Anybody know what the injury is


----------



## Wilderb (Apr 2, 2016)

Jones should fight Gus. I think Gus beat him first fight anyway.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 2, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Jones should fight Gus. I think Gus beat him first fight anyway.


Hes not ready to fight until this summer. Jones wouldn't take the fight anyway he already beat him so hasn't DC and Rumble. They should make Jones vs Rumble for the belt


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 2, 2016)

DC will die in order to beat him, except if he twists his ankle a month b4
Its funny people think jones is fake and dc is a good guy it blows my mind


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 2, 2016)

jones says any lhw or hw and they come up with osp for the belt


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 2, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> DC will die in order to beat him, except if he twists his ankle a month b4
> Its funny people think jones is fake and dc is a good guy it blows my mind


DC's a bad guy why? Cant be what he said after the gustanssun fight, must be something else you know about.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 2, 2016)

i don't think dc is bad guy. his personality isn't for everyone though. he's arrogant and kind of irritating at times. jones always gets the better of him at media events and press conferences. osp is a weak replacement. wish they woulda done rumble or cain velasquez.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Apr 2, 2016)

OSP is a solid replacement on short notice but I would of rather seen Bones fight Big Country or Mark Hunt at HW instead


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 2, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> DC's a bad guy why? Cant be what he said after the gustanssun fight, must be something else you know about.


he's a fuckin cry baby is why I don't like him. The reason he didn't like jon jones was because jon said "I bet I could take you down" big deal. It wasn't on tv or anything, Watch the shit he said to Chris Weidman after he won the belt on live tv fs1 basically tellin him Rockhold was gonna take it from him. he has no problem dishing it out but cries if someone says something about him. Like Patrick Cummings I think his name is, wasn't there a little scuffle during a faceoff. Complained about herb dean for not separating him and jones off the cage. That's his entire game isn't it? King of the grind? Remember his speech after borrowing the belt? Jon Jones get your shit together boy I'm waitin for you, He must've trained with cain for that fight. He was pretty tough that night. A couple weeks ago he was willing to die beat jon jones. Give me a break, he aint got balls to show up. I never cared for him as a fighter, I think he's boring now you can see the douche bag he is. I think since getting the belt he's shown his true colors and lost a lot of fans. He would bring the belt out on UFC tonight put it on the desk in front him, tell Kenny Florian and Karen Bryant they can call him Mr. UFC whatever...really enjoying it knowing he's only a bench warmer. Watch the UFC unstoppable press conference and look how the fans treated him, I never seen him get boo'd before that. Have you? Then watch his reaction to it, fighting back tears and immediately starts telling fans how much better he is than jones. But, but, but, i've been sober more than 5 months. I'll bet when jones arrested dc was so fuckin happy thinking the fight was off jumpin up and down with his girl getting ready to pick out his red panties and stubbed his toe.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 2, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i don't think dc is bad guy. his personality isn't for everyone though. he's arrogant and kind of irritating at times. jones always gets the better of him at media events and press conferences. osp is a weak replacement. wish they woulda done rumble or cain velasquez.


Cains out for awhile, he had back surgery. Rumble just had surgery on his mouth. They said he wouldn't even put in a mouth piece for another 3 weeks


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 2, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> OSP is a solid replacement on short notice but I would of rather seen Bones fight Big Country or Mark Hunt at HW instead


Jones did say anyone, but those guys are just too big. Either one connect jones might've napping. I don't care for the match up with OSP, he is the highest ranked LHW that's able to fight and its for the belt. That couldn't happen with a HW


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 3, 2016)

didnt glover teixeira just stop osp like a fight or two ago? what was the problem with gustafson?


----------



## Wilderb (Apr 3, 2016)

OSP? Really?? Lost 2 of the last 5 and that's who they pick? Why don't they give the belt back to Jones instead of him fighting at all? What a Joke!


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 3, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> didnt glover teixeira just stop osp like a fight or two ago? what was the problem with gustafson?


I think glover submitted osp last summer. Gus said he wasn't ready to fight yet. He's had a little stretch of hard fights he brain might still be a bit scrambled. Its hard not feel for gus, who knows if he'll get another shot at Jones. It seems that's fight Jones wants also, like he has something to prove.

Does anybody know whats wrong with DC? A lower leg injury is all ive seen.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 7, 2016)

Connor McGregor changed his mind, he wants to fight Diaz at UFC 200 at 155lbs.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Connor McGregor changed his mind, he wants to fight Diaz at UFC 200 at 155lbs.


Give the king what he wants


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 7, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Connor McGregor changed his mind, he wants to fight Diaz at UFC 200 at 155lbs.


where did you see that? are they seriously going to make it at 155 now?


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 7, 2016)

I cant find the original article I read it in, but its mentioned at the end of this video and in the description.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Give the king what he wants


I don't see a difference. They weigh within one pound of each other naturally. I think McGregors realizing if he loses again, its over. Sure he'll still fight and have the FW belt but he will lose a lot of the drawing power he has. Then if he ever defends his belt, Edgar has the skills to beat him if he loses that fight he'll be back fighting at cage warriors.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I don't see a difference. They weigh within one pound of each other naturally. I think McGregors realizing if he loses again, its over. Sure he'll still fight and have the FW belt but he will lose a lot of the drawing power he has. Then if he ever defends his belt, Edgar has the skills to beat him if he loses that fight he'll be back fighting at cage warriors.


Did McGregor fuck your girlfriend?


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Did McGregor fuck your girlfriend?


I don't think so, but id let him if I could borrow one of his cars.
Did i hurt feelings? I think you're wishing he would bum fuck you. Strap up one of those sexy skin tight suit you guys like so much,play some touch butt in the park make a day of it.​


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 8, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I don't think so, but id let him if I borrow one of his cars.


But your not 100 percent sure he didn't?


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 8, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> But your not 100 percent sure he didn't?


Not 100 percent. I did notice all her red panties were gone though.
You guys are a sensitive bunch.

What did you think of DC's offer to train OSP for the Jones fight free of charge?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I don't think so, but id let him if I could borrow one of his cars.
> Did i hurt feelings? I think you're wishing he would bum fuck you. Strap up one of those sexy skin tight suit you guys like so much,play some touch butt in the park make a day of it.​


Dude, I'm about as big as Cain, I doubt McGregor could fuck me. He could whoop my ass, but no way he'd be able to fuck me unless he knocked me unconscious, and we all saw what he could do against a 170lb chin. I have too much fat on my face for him to reach my brain and knock it loose


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 10, 2016)

Who's ready to see Big Ben Ktfo dos santos


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 10, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> OSP is a solid replacement on short notice but I would of rather seen Bones fight Big Country or Mark Hunt at HW instead





I think Jones would destroy Hunt and Roy pretty easily..I want to see a Gustafson rematch.


----------



## Wilderb (Apr 10, 2016)

Love JDS but will be cheering for Big Ben!


----------



## Wilderb (Apr 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I think Jones would destroy Hunt and Roy pretty easily..I want to see a Gustafson rematch.


I Still think Jones lost that fight with Gus. Definitely want to see that again.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 10, 2016)

i think jones would easily beat most heavyweights. the top of the division would be interesting though...cain, miocic, verdum, dos santos, overeem. big ben vs dos santos was fairly entertaining.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 11, 2016)

I bet jones would beat all the HW if he wanted to, he has the frame to bulk up and be a beast at HW


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 13, 2016)

RUTHLESS..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 13, 2016)

Hendo vs machida.....why Dan why...how can you not love that guy tho, he's your favorite fighters favorite fighter


----------



## Shea_Heights (Apr 14, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Hendo vs machida.....why Dan why...how can you not love that guy tho, he's your favorite fighters favorite fighter


That fight has been cancelled now. Machida was pulled from the fight because of using a banned substance. Too bad because it would of been a good fight again.

Now Henderson is fighting Hector Lombard on UFC 199.

Im also intrested in watching the return of BJ Penn vs dennis siver on UFC 199 as well. Siver is a good striker who wont go for take downs or grapple against the fence so him and BJ should have a good stand up scrap.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2016)

Have you guys seen this?

lol still hilarious!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 14, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> That fight has been cancelled now. Machida was pulled from the fight because of using a banned substance. Too bad because it would of been a good fight again.
> 
> Now Henderson is fighting Hector Lombard on UFC 199.
> 
> Im also intrested in watching the return of BJ Penn vs dennis siver on UFC 199 as well. Siver is a good striker who wont go for take downs or grapple against the fence so him and BJ should have a good stand up scrap.


What a punk goin in to fight a guy in his 40s on illegal substances... I like Lumbard as a fill tho hendo should be able to outlast and ko him unless he gets his head knocked off in the first


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 15, 2016)

where Rampage at yo? shit..


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 15, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> where Rampage at yo? shit..


Check the local KFC


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 16, 2016)

damn this card tonight went downhill. no ferguson, machida, hendo....I think glover is gonna mop up rashad.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 16, 2016)

Smart move for Ferguson to back out against khabib


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Smart move for Ferguson to back out against khabib


 yep probably a good career move. khabib is a grapplin motherfucker and that is ferguson's kryptonite.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 16, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> yep probably a good career move. khabib is a grapplin motherfucker and that is ferguson's kryptonite.


This might've been fergusons best shot at beating him. He's been out for two years and the all injuries he's had. That's gotta be in the back of his mind.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 16, 2016)

DC's gonna be cage side calling the ufc 198 main event with rogan and goldy? Desperate to get out of a potential fight with jones,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> DC's gonna be cage side calling the ufc 198 main event with rogan and goldy? Desperate to get out of a potential fight with jones,


He has never called out of any of his previous fights before

Do you think he's faking an injury so he won't have to fight Jones?

You're kidding, right?


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 16, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He has never called out of any of his previous fights before
> 
> Do you think he's faking an injury so he won't have to fight Jones?
> 
> You're kidding, right?





Padawanbater2 said:


> He has never called out of any of his previous fights before
> 
> Do you think he's faking an injury so he won't have to fight Jones?
> can u read man?
> You're kidding, right?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't think he's faking as much as a champion vs champion fight will have a bigger draw, they never put up a interim title after pulling out of one fight


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 16, 2016)

he's announcing the main event. how many fights has he done that? seems like it could be a bit of a distraction to the guys actually fighting


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2016)

You think he's announcing the fight to distract Jones or OVP?

Why don't you just come out and say what you really mean? Why do you keep beating around the bush like this?


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 16, 2016)

i think its pretty obvious. You have another reason he'd decide to announce his first and only fight that just happens to be jones vs osp? If you have a logical reason i'd love to hear it, especially considering he had to pull out because of injury. C'mon man really. that doesn't seem odd to you?

On another note i hope rashad evans hangs em up. He does well on the ufc shows he could do that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> i think its pretty obvious. You have another reason he'd decide to announce his first and only fight that just happens to be jones vs osp? If you have a logical reason i'd love to hear it, especially considering he had to pull out because of injury. C'mon man really. that doesn't seem odd to you?
> 
> On another note i hope rashad evans hangs em up. He does well on the ufc shows he could do that.


Because $$$ is why, and the UFC knows it. It's just an addition to the card. DC is guaranteed to fight one of these guys in the future, the question I would have for you is why _wouldn't_ you want DC to commentate? Are you telling me you wouldn't want Edgar to commentate Diaz v. McGregor 2?? What? That doesn't make any sense to me. Everybody would want to hear that, same thing with DC commentating this fight. I wish they did that a lot more often, brought on a 3rd guy to commentate the fight with Rogan and Goldberg like they used to with Randy Couture and Frank Shamrock. Since DC is out already, might as well get him to call the fight, plus he's done a ton of work outside the octagon for the UFC already, so they know he's comfortable with a mic and can speak well enough for the job. 

That's all it is. He's legitimately injured, he's never called out of a fight his entire career before, and he had a full training camp up until the injury, there's no reason a guy like that would call out of a fight unless he 100% absolutely had to. I'm sure, deep down, he really want's to beat the shit out of Jones, they actually don't like each other, that's not just on camera.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 17, 2016)

Khabib!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 17, 2016)

Any one up...who wants to make some bets on the rest of the card....for the main event the smart money is on g.t.....but ol suga can sit anyone down with that right hand...Rashad has good wrestling but I think glover still needs to get inside and dirty box...then take it to the ground unless he is dominating the stand up....I say 85% chance g.t....that lingering 15% is if Rashad blasts him early


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 17, 2016)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Any one up...who wants to make some bets on the rest of the card....for the main event the smart money is on g.t.....but ol suga can sit anyone down with that right hand...Rashad has good wrestling but I think glover still needs to get inside and dirty box...then take it to the ground unless he is dominating the stand up....I say 85% chance g.t....that lingering 15% is if Rashad blasts him early


I'll bet you $100 Rashad gets KO'd in the 1st


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

Bored and cruising around. Whats goin' on in here? Any good fights coming up?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 17, 2016)

Boom son


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 17, 2016)

I think osp and gt would be a good fight...


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Bored and cruising around. Whats goin' on in here? Any good fights coming up?


I'm excited to see Anthony Pettis lil bro fight...I haven't watched him yet


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 17, 2016)

Ohhhh a call out on rumble!!!! That's a fight!!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I'm excited to see Anthony Pettis lil bro fight...I haven't watched him yet


Right on. I was reading about that stuff with Nick Diaz a while back. (Related to him distantly, if you can believe it) How'd all that shit turn out?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 17, 2016)

Mcgregor and diaz?...diaz won...but he got a taste of it that's for sure....I don't think mcgregor wants any part of dos Santos


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh ...I missed the relation part..lol idk man...I just watch the fights not the fighters


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Oh ...I missed the relation part..lol idk man...I just watch the fights not the fighters


Goodshit bro. I'm trying to catch up, haha.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

Well that was fucking quick, lol.


Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll bet you $100 Rashad gets KO'd in the 1st


Fuckit. Put me down for bill too.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Bored and cruising around. Whats goin' on in here? Any good fights coming up?


Oh fuck yes! Right now is the absolute best time to be a fight fan!

Tons of good fights are coming up!

UFC 197 is on Saturday, the original fight was Daniel Cormier v. Jon Jones after Jones has been out for like 10 months on suspension over legal issues, he was previously the top P4P fighter on the roster. Cormier got injured so they threw in this guy Ovince Saint Preux who was like the 4th or 5th guy lined up, so kind of mid-tier. Jones is probably going to win/dominate that fight.

Same card, Demetrius Johnson v. Henry Cejudo, one of the best guys in the UFC, been champion of the flyweight division for like 3 years, hasn't lost since 2011 v. an olympic level wrestler on a pretty good rise up the ladder, that should be a good fight. I expect DJ to win, that guy is probably one of the best fighters in the UFC imo, I don't think Cejudo will be able to grab onto him or take him down very much.

Next card on May, 8 we have Andre Arlovski v. Alistair Overeem, that'll probably be a pretty good heavyweight fight with a lot of action

Then we've got the heavyweight champion Fabricio Werdum defending the title against number one contender Stipe Miocic on May, 14. That'll be awesome, I think Stipe will win by KO

Same card, Ronaldo Souza v. Vitor Belfort, Anderson Silva v. Uriah Hall, Matt Browne v. Demian Maia, that card is pretty stacked!

Jeremy Stephens v. Renan Barao on May, 29 is going to be fireworks, you'll want to tune into that one for sure!

Luke Rockhold defending the middleweight championship against former champ Chris "The Chris" Weidman on June, 4. That'll probably be another beatdown by Rockhold, gonna have to see that one!

Dominick Cruz defending the bantamweight championship against arch rival, Urijah Faber on the same card is one I've been looking forward to for a while

Stephen Thompson v. Rory MacDonald on June, 18 is going to be another interesting fight. Both are awesome fighters, Thompson has a really technical karate background and has great kicks and speed, Rory is almost like a human terminator, I don't expect that one to go to decision

Lightweight champion Rafael Dos Anjos defends his title against Eddie Alvarez on July, 7

Joanna Jędrzejczyk v. Cláudia Gadelha July, 8

and ending out the weekend, the rematch between Nate Diaz and Connor McGregor on July, 9! 

Along with Jose Aldo v. Frankie Edgar to see who fights Connor for the featherweight title next! Every fight on that card is absolutely stacked! Nothing but killers! I can't wait!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Oh fuck yes! Right now is the absolute best time to be a fight fan!
> 
> Tons of good fights are coming up!
> 
> ...


Thanks, boss. Good lookin' out!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then we've got the heavyweight champion Fabricio Werdum defending the title against number one contender Stipe Miocic on May, 14. That'll be awesome, I think Stipe will win by KO. Same card, Ronaldo Souza v. Vitor Belfort, Anderson Silva v. Uriah Hall, Matt Browne v. Demian Maia, that card is pretty stacked!


Excited to see this one. I enjoy watching the heavyweight stuff. I see some new names, and some others I remember from way back. I finally got my satellite TV back up and running again. Stoked to be watching. Hope you don't mind me poking around in here.
_
Thank you again for that gnarly re-cap!_


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 18, 2016)

A welcome addition my friend


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 18, 2016)

Does anyone watch axs. Fights...or legacy. ..I like watching up and comers bloom out....Dana white was at the last one scouting as usual as of lately ...some nice prospects ...I could imagine if they stay healthy and get in a good camp


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 18, 2016)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Does anyone watch axs. Fights...or legacy. ..I like watching up and comers bloom out....Dana white was at the last one scouting as usual as of lately ...some nice prospects ...I could imagine if they stay healthy and get in a good camp


Would you happen to have the schedule for those? I can never find mma on TV when I look for it


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 18, 2016)

I can look them up on my tv guide...they come on axs. Tv...they have mui Tia fights sometimes too..it's called lion fights I think...all good shit. ..I want to see some bjj comps !!


----------



## Beemo (Apr 19, 2016)

LMAO...
https://twitter.com/TheNotoriousMMA/status/722492455732584448

now if the kardashians would just go away tooo.....


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah my gf just walked in and said told me...it's b.s....but my first words were..fuk it he got paid


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 19, 2016)

you guys really think he's done? someone better find dana white before he jumps


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 19, 2016)

Nah...even if it looks like he is done he won't b3...he is in it for the bread...he knows "coming out of retirement fights " sell...


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 19, 2016)

he's having attention withdrawl


----------



## Beemo (Apr 19, 2016)

LOL nate too?
https://twitter.com/NateDiaz209/status/722514064576917505

ufc 200 in trouble


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 19, 2016)

Lmao he is so full of shit


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 19, 2016)

he's out of ufc 200 according to dana white, he wanted 10million ufc said no so he retired.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2016)

I bet they took him off 200 to make room for GSP's return


----------



## Shea_Heights (Apr 20, 2016)

Ok here is what I have heard about the reason behind the sudden Mcgregor retierment.

From what I have heard is McG was asking for 10 Million $$$ is base pay for UFC 200 and a%of the PPV buys as well.

This was after McG got word that the UFC offered GSP 10 million $$$ to fight at UFC 200 as well.

Now after McG lost to Nate he lost all of the pull that he previously had with Dana and Co. So McG being the ego manic that he is was trying to play hard ball with UFC brass trying to get more money and he was using not showing up to promote his fight this week with the other UFC 200 fighters as a chip to get more money from the UFC.

But litte did McG know that UFC has no fear of calling his bluff now that he doesnt hold the cards anymore after his last loss. 

Also McG is looking to get into movies like Rousey has done and make more $$$ off movies then he ever could from the UFC. and if McG had went threw this fight with nate again there would be a good chance he would lose again and then being 0-2 in his last 2 then have to fight the winner of aldo/edgar next I would think he can see him self going 0-3 in his last 3 and that would give him ZERO marketablity for movies and with the ufc.

Some rumors also floating around that McG got popped for roids and now he is reteiring to keep it covered up but I dont think thats the case.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 21, 2016)

So CmcG released a statement...

'I am not retired' - Conor McGregor throws down the gauntlet to Dana White http://the42.ie/2727988


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 21, 2016)

i dont understand why he thinks the rules dont apply to him. His been given opportunities nobody else has. If went into work and told my boss im not doing this and im not doing that he'd tell me to take a hike. It's his choice to fight in different weight divisions. If its too much pick one ore the other, he's fucking with other peoples careers which is why they never let anyone else fight in twodivisions with belts. Training got him to the ufc but his mouth made him millions. The highest paid fighter in the ufc, not close to the best fighter. He's a diva who's been protected by the ufc because of his mouth. Even his fan boys can see he isnt as good as advertised, and the mush head made him quit. gave it up like whore on prom night. he should go to wwe


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 21, 2016)

Why tell me who else promotes fights like mcG has for ufc ???


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 21, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Why tell me who else promotes fights like mcG has for ufc ???


Nobody has done it as well as him, but they all have to do it. His self promotions is what made him millions. People are watching to see a guy call his shot and then do it. He's funny as hell quick witted thats why people watch. Thats what got him where he is. How many times have you seen someone win a belt and their next fight is for a belt in a heavier division or who else have you seen lose a fight then get a rematch in the main event of the biggest card ever? He didn't lose because of promotion he lost because he got big for his britches And started to beleive he's better than he is. Hopefully he's working with gunnar nelson to tighten up his ground game


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 21, 2016)

This is home promoting. ..maybe not that fight for ufc 200 but promotion himself...just like I said...


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm not a fanboy. But, conor is as good as advertised... At 145lbs.


I train and fight from time to time. At 145lbs my left puts everybody to sleep and I can man handle and execute at will. 

Conors left does the same at 145, he took Nate way to light and thought he was going to knock Diaz out. Do ppl not remember Nate's face? His right eyebrow was mangled. 

Conor quit, Nate didn't. A champ is someone who can dig deep, in the face of adversity, and stand and bang. Nate showed the heart of a champ. Conor curled up and gave up, not a champions action.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I'm not a fanboy. But, conor is as good as advertised... At 145lbs.
> 
> 
> I train and fight from time to time. At 145lbs my left puts everybody to sleep and I can man handle and execute at will.
> ...


Way to discredit Diaz's win

The armchair analysis never disappoints


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Way to discredit Diaz's win
> 
> The armchair analysis never disappoints





hondagrower420 said:


> I'm not a fanboy. But, conor is as good as advertised... At 145lbs.
> 
> 
> I train and fight from time to time. At 145lbs my left puts everybody to sleep and I can man handle and execute at will.
> ...



Read what I wrote. Tell me again when I discredited Nate?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

Said this dude could fight for the title and I discredited him. OK guy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2016)

You said McGregor gave up

Diaz beat him, he didn't give up. People who think he gave up are ignorant of mma


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You said McGregor gave up
> 
> Diaz beat him, he didn't give up. People who think he gave up are ignorant of mma


You know nothing of mma. A striker given his back to a bjj is quiting. He didn't want anymore of Nate. He gave up.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 21, 2016)

Conors head was swelled so damn bug at the time he thought he could go up to 170 when he fights at 145 and just roll anyone...cause he is conor...he took it lightly ...Im not saying he didn't train...but in ufc u just don't go up 2 or 3 weight divisions and kick pold ass at will. ..doest happen very often. .I meen it happens..but it's usually like a 170 er going up to lhw like rumble...but he never belonged at 170 either....he is a way better striker than nate...he just isn't used to going rounds at that weight...and just so everyone knows ...he ain't ever getting that 155 belt as long as rds has it


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Conors head was swelled so damn bug at the time he thought he could go up to 170 when he fights at 145 and just roll anyone...cause he is conor...he took it lightly ...Im not saying he didn't train...but in ufc u just don't go up 2 or 3 weight divisions and kick pold ass at will. ..doest happen very often. .I meen it happens..but it's usually like a 170 er going up to lhw like rumble...but he never belonged at 170 either....he is a way better striker than nate...he just isn't used to going rounds at that weight...and just so everyone knows ...he ain't ever getting that 155 belt as long as rds has it


RDS has a face of steel. Literally. Conor could make 145 interesting. You would think that conor would take the rematch with Aldo. And then of course there would have been a third. It would have brought alot of attention to all the fighters in that weight. Aldo just holding the belt got old. He made alot of mistakes. He likes cocaine so that could be the problem. 

Conor is also pretty tall to fight at 145 compared to most. And south paw.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> You know nothing of mma. A striker given his back to a bjj is quiting. He didn't want anymore of Nate. He gave up.


Like I said, great job discrediting Nate's win

Go tell Nate "You didn't win, McGregor gave up" and see what he says

If you want to see someone "give up" in a fight, watch Ed Herman v. Rory Singer in season 3 of The Ultimate Fighter

Herman takes his back and Singer taps without even fighting, Tito Ortiz even comments on it during the episode. Huge difference between that and Diaz choking out McGregor


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 21, 2016)

Conor is a huge 145er...and has so much h power at that weight...but he should honestly fight at 155 cause of the cut...really hard on him...but he ain't takin that belt unless he gets a lot better...look what rds done to nate....fucking destroyed him handly


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Like I said, great job discrediting Nate's win
> 
> Go tell Nate "You didn't win, McGregor gave up" and see what he says
> 
> ...


I don't know what you deal is. I never said that he didn't win. He made conor quit. I'm not saying that conor just gave up for no reason. Nate put it to him and conor didn't know what to do. Nate won fair and square.

Here let me sugar coat it for you.

Yo son, Nate Diaz out them hands on conors ass and choked him out like a bitch.

Is that better?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I don't know what you deal is. I never said that he didn't win. He made conor quit. I'm not saying that conor just gave up for no reason. Nate put it to him and conor didn't know what to do. Nate won fair and square.
> 
> Here let me sugar coat it for you.
> 
> ...


"Conor quit, Nate didn't. A champ is someone who can dig deep, in the face of adversity, and stand and bang. Nate showed the heart of a champ. Conor curled up and gave up, not a champions action."

You just want to hate McGregor, it's obvious


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Conor quit, Nate didn't. A champ is someone who can dig deep, in the face of adversity, and stand and bang. Nate showed the heart of a champ. Conor curled up and gave up, not a champions action."
> 
> You just want to hate McGregor, it's obvious


No you got it all wrong dude. I like conor. 

You are laughably. Conor owns at 145lbs.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

First it was I wasn't giving Diaz credit, now I'm not giving conor credit. 

You have to be a female.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 21, 2016)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Conors head was swelled so damn bug at the time he thought he could go up to 170 when he fights at 145 and just roll anyone...cause he is conor...he took it lightly ...Im not saying he didn't train...but in ufc u just don't go up 2 or 3 weight divisions and kick pold ass at will. ..doest happen very often. .I meen it happens..but it's usually like a 170 er going up to lhw like rumble...but he never belonged at 170 either....he is a way better striker than nate...he just isn't used to going rounds at that weight...and just so everyone knows ...he ain't ever getting that 155 belt as long as rds has it


This discredits nate. CM didn't go up two weight classes. Diaz fights at 155 McG should be fighting at 155. They weighed in within one pound of each other. Diaz was on a beach in Mexico two weeks prior to the fight McGregor was training for six weeks prior. Most fighters put on quite a bit of weight when they're not training. I don't think either one had cut much weight. Thats how it should be in my opinion never been a fan of weight cutting, its like another disipline. I have my purple belt in weight cutting, its not healthy. It can cause more damage to their body than fight itself.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 21, 2016)

I know moat fighters are 20 plus lbs than there fighting weight...but they aren't use to fighting ppl who usually fight 170 when they fight 145...nate fights 170 ..155..and I thought he was wanting a 185er once...it doesn't discredit nate....I meen I hate him...but he is good. ...if cm trained at 170 for 6 months he would come back and wipe the floor with him


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 21, 2016)

Nate only fought at 170 twice and got his ass wooped both times. The only reason he fought a 170 is because of the short notice. Conor was watching his weight knowing he was suppose to fight at 155 and was still the same weight as Diaz who was out partying in mexico. He's won because of weight. He had to kill himself to make 145 look at him compared to diego brandoa or mendez, or faber he's way bigger. I don't think he would've beat diaz in a rematch. It takes more than six months to become a bjj blackbelt, he isn't gonna ko him, and he gassed after 1 round against a guy with no training camp so winning a 5 round decision isn't gonna be easy. He knows it thats why he's trying to train and not have to do any promotional shit. He has a big gap to close and getting bigger isn't gonna do shit. Any of the top guys in 145 0r 155 with a ground game have a good chance at beating him, guys like rds or khabib will beat him easily i'd bet every dollar i got on that.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Apr 22, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> You know nothing of mma. A striker given his back to a bjj is quiting. He didn't want anymore of Nate. He gave up.


^^^THIS.

Panda is always riding McG dick so hard here. Give it a break kid when know ur the biggest McG nut hugger around.

McG has not even defended his belt ONE time yet and he thinks hes the best fighter of all time not to mention he just got spanked vs nate diaz who is a very good fighter but not championship good type fighter.

I hope McG stays sitting on his pot of gold back in Ireland and we can all say good riddance for good.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 22, 2016)

I was talking about a strict 6 month train camp on getting better at what he already does...he has the money to pay for the best fighters to train aginst.
And in 6th months his conditioning would be much better...idc about him being a bjj blackbelt...they loose all the time...he needs to focus on him and not these promotions.....when a ufc start gets big and starts doing all this dumb promotion shit ever chance they get and are doing shows where they are driving around Las Vegas in there 10000000 dollar cars...they deserve to loose...conor can beat him...he just needs to get in the fucking gym and switch up his game


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 22, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> ^^^THIS.
> 
> Panda is always riding McG dick so hard here. Give it a break kid when know ur the biggest McG nut hugger around.
> 
> ...


Connors good. He would do great in 145lbs. 

He does need to defend his belt first. I think he should have just took the next 145lber and not jumped weight at all.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Apr 23, 2016)

My picks for UFC 197 tonight:

Bones is going to destroy OSP. JBJ might look rusty in the 1st round for a min or 2 but he will make a fool of OSP tonight.

Im going with Cejudo over Mighty Mouse. I think Cejudo is the fighter that is going to dethrone the 125 king.

Pettis vs Barboza is a awesome scrap that is very close to even in stand up striking skill but im going with pettis with the win in a 3 round back and forth standup war.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 23, 2016)

I think Pettis vs Barboza might be the best fight on the card. I'm goin with Pettis by ko! He's been at Jackson & Winklejon's training, maybe the best mma gym there is and he's coming off two back to back losses. He loses he's done. Even winning by decision isn't gonna help him a whole lot.

The JJ vs. OSP fight makes me nervous 

I'll take mighty mouse over Cejudo 4th round rear naked choke. Cejudo will do well the first couple rounds, then gas at the end of the second beginning of the third. DJ has the best gas tank in combat sports Cejudo has too much muscle mass to match it.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Apr 23, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I think Pettis vs Barboza might be the best fight on the card. I'm goin with Pettis by ko! He's been at Jackson & Winklejon's training, maybe the best mma gym there is and he's coming off two back to back losses. He loses he's done. Even winning by decision isn't gonna help him a whole lot.
> 
> The JJ vs. OSP fight makes me nervous
> 
> I'll take mighty mouse over Cejudo 4th round rear naked choke. Cejudo will do well the first couple rounds, then gas at the end of the second beginning of the third. DJ has the best gas tank in combat sports Cejudo has too much muscle mass to match it.


Why would the Bones vs OSP fight make you nervous? you think OSP got a shot at winning?

OSP offers nothing better than any other opponent Bones has faced. Its imo the easiest opponent he has faced by far in last 10+ fights.

OSP has a little bit of power for the first round or so which makes him dangerous but overall he has no chance to beat bones its going to be a one sided fight for sure for Bones.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 23, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> Why would the Bones vs OSP fight make you nervous? you think OSP got a shot at winning?
> 
> OSP offers nothing better than any other opponent Bones has faced. Its imo the easiest opponent he has faced by far in last 10+ fights.
> 
> OSP has a little bit of power for the first round or so which makes him dangerous but overall he has no chance to beat bones its going to be a one sided fight for sure for Bones.


I agree with you really, I think Jones is the best fighter there is. I also think when great fighters lose alot of the time its against opponents they don't have any fear of. Just recently Diaz/McGregor, Rousey/Holm, then you have Barao/Dillishaw, Sonnen/Silva even though Silva won he got his ass whooped for 23mins of a 25 minute fight Tyson/Douglas is another one. It applies to all sports the underdog has no pressure he's suppose to lose while the favorite starts to believe all he has to do is show up.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 23, 2016)

WOW!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, that was goddamn impressive


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 23, 2016)

What did I miss?


----------



## thump easy (Apr 23, 2016)

Ow shit i can type again


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What did I miss?


Demetrious Johnson just finished Henry Cejudo in the 1st!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 23, 2016)

Man jones was not lookin like he use to, DC fucked up missin this fight he prolly could have beat him but now jones got rid of the rust


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Man jones was not lookin like he use to, DC fucked up missin this fight he prolly could have beat him but now jones got rid of the rust


Was that what they call rusty? Jones looked awful. Looked tired after 2 rounds. Im not sure how DC fucked up though.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Demetrious Johnson just finished Henry Cejudo in the 1st!





Good card? 

I DVR the bellator fights a couple nights ago..worth watching? 

I caught Triple G last nite against some bum..they gotta find a guy to give Gannady a contest..I've seen 20 of his fights and he's destroys everyone..bad MFer


----------



## Wilderb (Apr 24, 2016)

What a fucking joke of a card! MM looked pretty good but so glad I got to watch jones spar. And listen to the announcers try to make OSP sound great.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 24, 2016)

turns out cejudo is a bitch. barboza vs pettis was pretty good. dc missed his chance at glory cause jones looked terrible. @Corso312 the bellator card was pretty good for free. michael page looks impressive. bendo has no business at 170.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 24, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> What a fucking joke of a card! MM looked pretty good but so glad I got to watch jones spar. And listen to the announcers try to make OSP sound great.


To say it sucked would be an understatement. The main event was the worst fight on the card. I hope that it was only rust i've never seen Jones that hesitant in any fight ever. Pettis looked like shit he'll be fighting in bellator pretty soon. Mighty mouse was impressive, didn't see that coming. The'll make him move up to 135 again.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2016)

He should have waited before fighting mighty mouse...that was stupid...he had a dream...and it was just that...a fucking dream...Jones isn't rusty ...plenty of active fighters take longer breaks than what he did...he could of put Him away if he wanted to...rewatch and look at all the open shots he had that he would have taken anyday..
.he needed a good spar...wanted to put on a show. ..


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 24, 2016)

GoRealUhGro said:


> He should have waited before fighting mighty mouse...that was stupid...he had a dream...and it was just that...a fucking dream...Jones isn't rusty ...plenty of active fighters take longer breaks than what he did...he could of put Him away if he wanted to...rewatch and look at all the open shots he had that he would have taken anyday..
> .he needed a good spar...wanted to put on a show. ..


What do you mean he could of put him away if he wanted too? Dude was severely disappointed in himself. Even the post fight interview he said he found himself just standing there watching. It was rust, he needed a fight like that. DC would of ko'd jones last night if that was the case.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 25, 2016)

It's back on.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 25, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> It's back on.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2016)

Great fighters dint have "ring rust"...it's more nerves Tha anything. ..they get worried if they come back and loos everyone will think they lost it or something of that nature. ..he was hesitant and wanted to plat it safe and get the win..


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 25, 2016)

So it's not on...


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 25, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> So it's not on...


Whats supposed to be on?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Apr 25, 2016)

@a mongo frog McGregor Diaz. Cm tweeted late last night that he was back on UFC 200, but I guess he was just bullshittin. Shit is just getting weird. I really wanted to watch that fight again.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 25, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> @a mongo frog McGregor Diaz. Cm tweeted late last night that he was back on UFC 200, but I guess he was just bullshittin. Shit is just getting weird. I really wanted to watch that fight again.


I do too. I think its going to be DC and Jones though. DC is back in the gym and sounded like jones will be back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I do too. I think its going to be DC and Jones though. DC is back in the gym and sounded like jones will be back in the gym tomorrow.


I read today DC wasn't medically cleared to start training again yet

There was some audio picked up by Greg Jackson during the fight against OSP where he said something to the effect of that he want's Jones to quit powerlifting so much since it seemed to take some of his cardio away. Did it look like he gassed during the fight to anyone who watched it?


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 26, 2016)

It's for sure now 200 is DC vs Jones. You get that news on riu first!


----------



## KryptoBud (May 5, 2016)

Mcgregor vs. Diaz rematch at ufc 201? Anyone else heard this yet? He needs to vacate the FW belt if its true.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Shea_Heights (May 8, 2016)

free UFC card getting ready to come on here are my picks for the main and co main event:

Overeem over Arlovski by KO 

Big foot Silva over Struve by KO


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 8, 2016)

Should be a easy win for reem


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 10, 2016)

UFC 198 card is this weekend I have been looking foward to this card more than UFC 199 and UFC 200.

Here are my picks for the big fights on UFC 198:

Werdum over Miocic
Belfort over Jacare
Anderson Silva over Hall
Cyborg Santos over Smith
Shogun over Anderson
Demian Maia over Matt Brown


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 10, 2016)

i think jacare is gonna own belfort


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 10, 2016)

Miocic - KO/TKO
Jacare - Sub
Silva v. Hall is a tough one to call
Cyborg - KO/TKO
Anderson
Maia - Sub


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 10, 2016)

Is Pride still around? It was way better than UFC... They actually let the guys fuck each other up


----------



## KryptoBud (May 11, 2016)

Anderson Silva's out of ufc 198


----------



## Corso312 (May 11, 2016)

Heard some outstanding news today, DTD is soon to be gone from the UFC..rumor has it that a Chinese company is buying the UFC for 4 billion.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Heard some outstanding news today, DTD is soon to be gone from the UFC..rumor has it that a Chinese company is buying the UFC for 4 billion.


I heard that too, Dana White said it's BS and the UFC is not for sale. I can't see the Fertittas selling it


----------



## Corso312 (May 12, 2016)

I'd sell if I were those guys, I don't believe a god damn thing that DTD spews out of his mouth.


----------



## Wilderb (May 12, 2016)

Sitting this PPV out. Still pissed about that waste of money on the last one.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Pm me with links to stream and what browser please. Or just post em up


----------



## KryptoBud (May 14, 2016)

If Damian Maia ever wins a belt he'll shatter all PPV numbers


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 14, 2016)

Damn vitor got smashed


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 14, 2016)

Werdum got Ktfo


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 15, 2016)

STIPE put him DOWN!! Watching Demien Maia fight is more like watching gay porn than fighting.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 15, 2016)

That was about as beautiful a ko you can get, but I don't think he can beat Cain or reem for that matter


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 15, 2016)

i'd take miocic over the reem. if cain's healthy he's a tough match up.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 18, 2016)

UFC 199 is now Rockhold vs Bisbing just in case you missed Rockhold choking him out with one arm the first time. Seems like every PPV lately is being changed due to injury. I hope the UFC 200 main event doesn't change again.


----------



## Wilderb (May 19, 2016)

Until enough don't buy a few PPVs in a row they don't give a fuck.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 19, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Until enough don't buy a few PPVs in a row they don't give a fuck.


Atleast PPV you buy the day of the event. I feel for the people buying tickets and booking hotel rooms. I'd be pissed, i think they could've come up with a better replacement than Bisping.


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 19, 2016)

if i bought tickets to watch the weidman vs rockhold rematch and instead i got bisping vs rockhold my brain would melt.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 27, 2016)

Pretty good card this weekend!







Really looking forward to seeing Stephens v. Barao and Sterling smash Caraway!


----------



## KryptoBud (May 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pretty good card this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't count your chickens yet. The way its been going lately the whole card could be different by sunday. I'd like to see Caraway get KO'd but i don't have fight pass anymore. Stephens by first round KO. The main event should be good both young and undefeated, tough one to pick but I'll go with the american.


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pretty good card this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are my picks for the UFC fights this weekend:

Almeida
Stephens
Saffiedine
Masvidal
Felder
Eye


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 28, 2016)

how is barao vs stephens not the main event? that fight should be epic.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 29, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> how is barao vs stephens not the main event? that fight should be epic.


They got into little scuffle at the weigh ins.
Have any of you guys heard of McGregor working with freddy roach?


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 30, 2016)

no love delivered. those were pretty good. so much for caraway getting smashed lol.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 30, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> no love delivered. those were pretty good. so much for caraway getting smashed lol.


The main event was impressive.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 3, 2016)

That's embarrassing.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 3, 2016)

Here is my picks for the stacked ufc 199 card tomorrow:

Bisping over Rockhold
Cruz over Faber
Lamas over Holloway
Henderson over Lombard
Green over Poirier


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2016)

Rockhold
Cruz
Holloway
Lombard
Poirier


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 3, 2016)

same picks^^^ but I hope ol' Dan can slide an H-bomb through for old times sake!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ali passed away


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Rockhold
> Cruz
> Holloway
> Lombard
> Poirier


Bisping over Rockhold
Cruz over Faber
Lamas over Holloway
Henderson over Lombard
Green over Poirier


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rockhold is going to whoop Bispings ass... Guaranteed


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Rockhold is going to whoop Bispings ass... Guaranteed


I wish there was a way for both of them to lose.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I wish there was a way for both of them to lose.



My buddy told me that buster Brock lesnar is coming back to ufc..smh


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 4, 2016)

fuckin hendo blasted him huh? i shoulda bought that shit!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 4, 2016)

Holy hendo! That was a brutally beautiful ko!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 4, 2016)

Lol Brock lesnar back!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 4, 2016)

And bisping the champ...what a crazy card


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> And bisping the champ...what a crazy card


Holy shit! 

Happy for Bisping!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 4, 2016)

unreal man. i wish i woulda watched em now.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> unreal man. i wish i woulda watched em now.


I only saw the undercard, just caught the finish of Hendo v. Lombard and Bisping v. Rockhold over at the mma sub on reddit, those guys are lightning quick with the posts! 

https://www.reddit.com/r/MMA


----------



## Beemo (Jun 4, 2016)

unreal.... 
bisping beats anderson, now this? champ? crazy...
for peeps that havent seen it...
http://fullmmavideos.com/luke-rockhold-vs-michael-bisping-full-fight-video/


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 4, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> Bisping over Rockhold
> Cruz over Faber
> Lamas over Holloway
> Henderson over Lombard
> Green over Poirier


WAR Bisping!!!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> WAR Bisping!!!!!!


Good call


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 5, 2016)

I can't believe bisping won... When did this guy get power.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 5, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I can't believe bisping won... When did this guy get power.


Rockhold thought he was gonna move up and fight jon jones someday hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 5, 2016)

What do you think of that chump Lesnar coming back..which tomato can will DTD serve up to him?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 5, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What do you think of that chump Lesnar coming back..which tomato can will DTD serve up to him?


It seems like the ufc is more concerned with the "show" than the sport of mma. He must be a big draw, personally i have no interest in watching him fight. I heard Ariel Helwani and his crew were banned from ufc events for life for leaking the Lesnar @ the diaz/mcfrekcles rematch.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 5, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I can't believe bisping won... When did this guy get power.


dont need power, when your opponent has a glass chin...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 5, 2016)

stockton slap on dana white?
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGQJYQVOPpo/?taken-by=natediaz209


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> stockton slap on dana white?
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGQJYQVOPpo/?taken-by=natediaz209


How hard do you think it was for Diaz to hold back?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dont need power, when your opponent has a glass chin...


Baby huey gets his belt taken next month, can't wait


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 5, 2016)

So I'm gonna go ahead and say Brock comes back and takes the belt....I really think he lost that last fight cause he was just getting off a syrgery where he had shit removed out his stomach and he was taken out by a knee to the stomach....I'm callin it now he gonna tear through the HW division and get the belt back, truth is he's a freak athlete and a freak of nature in general you know he been practicing his ground game and those lunchbox sized fists could always ko anybody


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 6, 2016)

mark hunt vs. lesnar... that seems pretty dangerous for lesnar honestly. I don't think brock has a prayer of becoming champ. he's a great athlete and i enjoy watching him fight, but he can't beat any of the top 5 guys. i'm not sure he's gonna make it past hunt.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 6, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> mark hunt vs. lesnar... that seems pretty dangerous for lesnar honestly. I don't think brock has a prayer of becoming champ. he's a great athlete and i enjoy watching him fight, but he can't beat any of the top 5 guys. i'm not sure he's gonna make it past hunt.





Hunt is like 43, never been in great shape.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 6, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dont need power, when your opponent has a glass chin...




I don't know much bout Rockhold...how the hell did he beat Weidman but lost to Bisping?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 6, 2016)

Rockhold lost cause he didn't take bisping seriously, he still the best at 185 and will spank Weidman again, and destroy bisping if he gets his rematch


----------



## Beemo (Jun 6, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> mark hunt vs. lesnar... that seems pretty dangerous for lesnar honestly. I don't think brock has a prayer of becoming champ. he's a great athlete and i enjoy watching him fight, but he can't beat any of the top 5 guys. i'm not sure he's gonna make it past hunt.


you never know... the heavy weight champ is a revolving door right now... everyone has a punchers chance...
but....... brock lesnar fight record is not that impressive.... 
so dont know how he can be better or be improved from being out of the cage for awhile.... 
if anything he's going to be slower...


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 6, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Rockhold lost cause he didn't take bisping seriously, he still the best at 185 and will spank Weidman again, and destroy bisping if he gets his rematch






I'm a Weidman fan..thought he was a bad MFer...am I wrong?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 6, 2016)

Weidmans good but not anywhere near as well rounded as rockhold


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 6, 2016)

Rockhold is a big middleweight. If he fights Weidman again CW will beat him. I'm sure he'll get a rematch against Bisping first.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 6, 2016)

It wouldn't surprise me if weidman won the rematch with rockhold. I think rockhold should get a rematch with bisping first though. rockhold could have just said fuck it when weidman pulled out but stepped up and kept the event somewhat in tact. let him destroy bisping like he should have the first time and the universe will be right.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 6, 2016)

dude....Kimbo Slice died. WTF


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> dude....Kimbo Slice died. WTF


 damn, i was just coming here to say the same thing.. not much details online that i'm finding, hospitalized in florida i think it was for undisclosed reasons.. sad, only 42


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 6, 2016)

thats a real bummer....i was always really intrigued by that guy. he wasn't a great mma fighter but he was a badass bare knuckle boxer and it was fun to watch him fight...even that dada fight was entertaining.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 9, 2016)

RIP Kimbo Slice
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/jun/08/kimbo-slice-awaiting-heart-transplant-died


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 18, 2016)

My picks for the UFC card tonight are:

Rory MacDonald over Stephen Thompson

Cote over Cerrone


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 18, 2016)

Who's Best??


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> My picks for the UFC card tonight are:
> 
> Rory MacDonald over Stephen Thompson
> 
> Cote over Cerrone


I'll take the opposite, Thompson over Rory and Cerrone over Cote


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll take the opposite, Thompson over Rory and Cerrone over Cote


I have been excited for those 2 fights and they both should be really good. I think my 2 Canadians are going to get the Wins on home soil over cowboy and wonderboy. War Rory and Cote.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 18, 2016)

these have been badass so far. i think rory is going to school wonderboy.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 18, 2016)

lol nope


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 18, 2016)

Its amazing how fast wonderboys kicks are. If he continues to train with weidman and tightens his ground game up he's gonna tough guy to beat. This was the best show in awhile. Awesome fights from beginning to end.
I hope UFC 200 lives up to the hype, can't wait.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cerrone was on point tonight!

Good card


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 19, 2016)

Rory!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 19, 2016)

Rumble Johnson is out of the fight with glover. I was looking forward to that fight.


----------



## Pah (Jun 19, 2016)

"I hope UFC 200 lives up to the hype, can't wait."

The card as it stands is fantastic,but you know someone is going to sustain an "injury"


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 19, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Rumble Johnson is out of the fight with glover. I was looking forward to that fight.


that sucks. i had a bet with my bro on glover.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 19, 2016)

They have enough time to find a decent replacement hopefully.
Either guy can end a fight with one shot, glover has a ground game though


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 19, 2016)

What about that slugfest in the LHW, can't remember the names a dark dude v a while guy with a lot of tats, crazy fight


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 19, 2016)

..i can't afford it.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 20, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> What about that slugfest in the LHW, can't remember the names a dark dude v a while guy with a lot of tats, crazy fight


Steve Bosse vs Sean O'Connell It sucks one of them to lose,incredible fight.

I would rank that fight right up there with Bonnar vs Griffin and Lawler vs Condit


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone watching bellator tonight with rampage? They're also doing kickboxing matches with a ring next to the cage.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Steve Bosse vs Sean O'Connell It sucks one of them to lose,incredible fight.
> 
> I would rank that fight right up there with Bonnar vs Griffin and Lawler vs Condit





Ahh the Bonner V Griffin fight was outstanding..I'll have to check that other one out.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> ..i can't afford it.




Watch Fox Sports one...they are replaying old cards all the time..that how I get caught up.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 24, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Anyone watching bellator tonight with rampage? They're also doing kickboxing matches with a ring next to the cage.


i'm watchin that shit fosho


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Watch Fox Sports one...they are replaying old cards all the time..that how I get caught up.


Thats funny UFC 158 just ended 20 minutes ago on fox sports.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Thats funny UFC 158 just ended 20 minutes ago on fox sports.





My TV broke..I'm going no TV til after Halloween and going to be a lot of ufc and game of thrones to catch up on.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 24, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i'm watchin that shit fosho


first fight was pretty good.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 24, 2016)

i havent finished it yet. had it recording. WAR RAMPAGE!!!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 24, 2016)

meathead looked toast.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 24, 2016)

30-27 Rampage? gtfo


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 25, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> 30-27 Rampage? gtfo


lol sometimes i wonder if judges are watching the same fight i am. They need to figure out a better point system the 10 point system doesn't work for 3 round mma fights.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 25, 2016)

i think the 10 point must system can work, there should be more 10-8 rounds though. the 10 point must system was certainly not the problem tonight. i felt like takashi or whatever his name was won the fight 29-28. that was unthinkable to have rampage at 3-0. decisions like that seem just like open corruption.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 25, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i think the 10 point must system can work, there should be more 10-8 rounds though. the 10 point must system was certainly not the problem tonight. i felt like takashi or whatever his name was won the fight 29-28. that was unthinkable to have rampage at 3-0. decisions like that seem just like open corruption.


I thought rampage lost too, it was in his home town so maybe a little favoritism


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 25, 2016)

I wanna see Rampage v. Tiddies


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 26, 2016)

Is this the same guy that doesn't make excuses, is humble in victory or defeat, doesn't train for specific opponents or back out of fights?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 26, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Is this the same guy that doesn't make excuses, is humble in victory or defeat, doesn't train for specific opponents or back out of fights?


i still like mcgregor but i think he's a deadman against diaz in the rematch. WAR DIAZ!!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 26, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i still like mcgregor but i think he's a deadman against diaz in the rematch. WAR DIAZ!!!


I like him too he's a good fighter as funny as hell, I don't know if makin excuses and talking more shit about a guy he lost to is a good idea. He loses to Diaz again he's not gonna have the same appeal or draw the ppv numbers he does now. I don't know how or what he could do different to win, but I'll still be forkin over my $60 to watch it.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 26, 2016)

i'm going to the rematch. i was sick to my stomach that i didn't go to the first fight. these two are the kind of matchup that literally can't produce a bad fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seven-time UFC vet Ryan Jimmo dead at 34 after being struck in hit and run


----------



## Alec420 (Jun 26, 2016)

You guys never know who could win... Everyone Thought Luke Rockhold (who is at his peak) was going to destroy Bisping. NOPE
Bisping KO'd Luke first fucking round, I don't think bisping will hold the title for long but still. 
Anything can happen in MMA


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 27, 2016)

thats a bummer. motherfuckers are dropping like flies.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Seven-time UFC vet Ryan Jimmo dead at 34 after being struck in hit and run


I can't understand how a person could run someone over and just keep on goin.


----------



## Alec420 (Jun 27, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I can't understand how a person could run someone over and just keep on goin.


Flight or fight ! That persons response was flight. His reptile brain probably took over when he ran Ryan over.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 30, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i'm going to the rematch. i was sick to my stomach that i didn't go to the first fight. these two are the kind of matchup that literally can't produce a bad fight.


This is a good card to go see, a lot of good fights.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jun 30, 2016)

you should roll @KryptoBud. rumble johnson vs texeira? couple of wars gonna happen that night.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 2, 2016)

This is going to be an incredible weekend of fights!

Let's get some predictions!

*UFC FIGHT NIGHT : DOS ANJOS V. ALVAREZ
*






RDA
Lewis
Jouban
Duffy


*TUF 23 FINALE*







JJ
Brooks


*UFC 200*







Jones
Hunt
Tate
Aldo 
Cain
Pena
Gastelum 
Dillashaw
Northcutt
Lauzon
Mousasi
Miller


----------



## Alec420 (Jul 2, 2016)

RDA wins by TKO, not sure which round


----------



## dunksndank (Jul 2, 2016)

Alec420 said:


> RDA wins by TKO, not sure which round


I agree. Dos Anjos should be able to handle him. Good to see Nelson back in the mix tho


----------



## Alec420 (Jul 2, 2016)

dunksndank said:


> I agree. Dos Anjos should be able to handle him. Good to see Nelson back in the mix tho


yup, hopefully he'll come back with a KO. 
Pretty sure Mark Hunt will KO Brock Lesnar too


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 2, 2016)

Alec420 said:


> yup, hopefully he'll come back with a KO.
> Pretty sure Mark Hunt will KO Brock Lesnar too


No way, lesnar will destroy him


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 2, 2016)

Alec420 said:


> yup, hopefully he'll come back with a KO.
> Pretty sure Mark Hunt will KO Brock Lesnar too


Lesnas' head will be in the 5th row in the first round.
It's crazy that they have that fight as the co-main in front of two title fights.


----------



## Alec420 (Jul 2, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Lesnas' head will be in the 5th row in the first round.
> It's crazy that they have that fight as the co-main in front of two title fights.


its pretty cool, but imo its kinda like a sideshow lol
Hopefully it turns into a great fight, not a one hitter quitter


----------



## Alec420 (Jul 2, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> No way, lesnar will destroy him


eehhhhh Mark Hunt has been having great momentum lately. 
I don't think Brock has had enough MMA experience since 2011 ! That was 5 years ago


----------



## Alec420 (Jul 2, 2016)

I think frankie edgar is going to fuck up Jose Aldo.
Jose is a shadow of himself, ever since the drug testing
Could be wrong, but Frankie is up and coming Champ material


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 2, 2016)

Alec420 said:


> I think frankie edgar is going to fuck up Jose Aldo.
> Jose is a shadow of himself, ever since the drug testing
> Could be wrong, but Frankie is up and coming Champ material


Edgar is one of favorite fighters, I bet the ufc doesn't want him to win.
Funny how many belts changed hands after the new drug testing went into effect. I don't know how Lesnar was able to get sanctioned to fight so quick. I thought you had available to be tested out of competition 4 months prior to the fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 3, 2016)

Alec420 said:


> I think frankie edgar is going to fuck up Jose Aldo.
> Jose is a shadow of himself, ever since the drug testing
> Could be wrong, but Frankie is up and coming Champ material


That's the fight I'm most excited to see! Edgar has literally nothing left to lose and win or lose, this is going to say a LOT about Aldo and where he's going


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's the fight I'm most excited to see! Edgar has literally nothing left to lose and win or lose, this is going to say a LOT about Aldo and where he's going


Aldo will destroy Edgar!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 3, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Aldo will destroy Edgar!


He didn't destroy him the first time. After getting knocked out in 13 seconds and no steroids, doubt it.

On another note top #200 ufc fighters of all time #1 jon bones jones!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 3, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> He didn't destroy him the first time. After getting knocked out in 13 seconds and no steroids, doubt it.
> 
> On another note top #200 ufc fighters of all time #1 jon bones jones!


Yes he did not destroy but he dominated 4-5 rounds, the only man to make Edgar look like a lil kid.


----------



## Alec420 (Jul 4, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Yes he did not destroy but he dominated 4-5 rounds, the only man to make Edgar look like a lil kid.


yeah, that was three years ago and boy THINGS HAVE CHANGED.... ALOT hahaha


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 4, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Yes he did not destroy but he dominated 4-5 rounds, the only man to make Edgar look like a lil kid.


i didn't think aldo dominated edgar at all their first fight. he won, but it was fairly competitive the whole way through.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 5, 2016)

Jones in 5
Hunt by TKO in 1
Tate by sub in 3
Edgar in 5
Cain TKO in 1


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 6, 2016)

I got.
Jones in 5
Lesnar tko 1st
Nunez in 3 tko
Aldo 1rd ko
Kain in 5


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2016)

Do you guys want to see the rematch between McGregor and Aldo or would you rather see McGregor v. Edgar more?

I'm wondering which fight has more fan favorability 

I'd love to see em both! Probably Edgar more though, just barely


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 6, 2016)

I'd much rather see Edgar. I have a feeling we're not going to see either.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I'd much rather see Edgar. I have a feeling we're not going to see either.


Who else would McGregor fight?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who else would McGregor fight?


I think it'll depend on weather he win's or loses against Diaz. If he beats Diaz then they'll have a third fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I think it'll depend on weather he win's or loses against Diaz. If he beats Diaz then they'll have a third fight.


Yeah maybe, but I think he'll have to fight the winner of Aldo v. Edgar first at 145lbs. They can't keep that division stalled much longer


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah maybe, but I think he'll have to fight the winner of Aldo v. Edgar first at 145lbs. They can't keep that division stalled much longer


That's why the UFC never let anyone fight in multiple weight classes while holding a belt. If either of those fights happens it won't happen until the end of this year or the beginning of next. You think CM will be able to make 145 again?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> That's why the UFC never let anyone fight in multiple weight classes while holding a belt. If either of those fights happens it won't happen until the end of this year or the beginning of next. You think CM will be able to make 145 again?


Couture and BJ Penn both held belts in other divisions IIRC. The UFC will promote it if it brings enough attention, that's how McGregor earned the right to fight at welterweight. He starched the 145lb division and demanded heavier competition and the UFC gave it to him because they knew it was a sound financial investment. RDA got injured and that's why we saw the Diaz fight. Diaz beat him, and that's why we're going to see the rematch. From a business perspective, it makes perfect sense. I think stalling the division to build up this hype for McGregor v. Diaz 2 is worth it. 

Personally, I'd like a substantial switch from "fights that make money for the UFC" to "fights that make sense for the fans". But we would need a ranking system devised by active fighters themselves, absent the media, absent fan favorites. I want to know what fighter is the pound for pound best *according the active fighters*. FUCK THE UFC MEDIA. THEY ARE COMPLETE DOGSHIT when it comes to ranking fighters.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2016)

Having said that, could a guy like McGregor really rise to the top under such a system? Would he be where he is now without Dana and the UFC promoting him like they have? No doubt about it, he wouldn't be.. So would that diminish the prospects? It seems like a very fine line to tread..


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Having said that, could a guy like McGregor really rise to the top under such a system? Would he be where he is now without Dana and the UFC promoting him like they have? No doubt about it, he wouldn't be.. So would that diminish the prospects? It seems like a very fine line to tread..


I think the UFC is going to be sold so maybe we'll so.
I think CM should've had to defend his belt before a rematch with Diaz. In not fair in my opinion to allow fighters to take "money fights" while holding a belt and other fighters in that division in limbo. If someone wants to defend his/her belt 3 times a year and then add money fights that's cool but a belt should be priority #1. Imagine how it would feel to watch a guy lose a fight, but still carry around a belt you've been working for but can't get a shot at it.

I think his popularity has taken a hit from the Diaz fight. He contradicted himself on a lot of things he said.

I enjoy the sport more than the show personally. The show part is cool and fun to watch. I would like it more if it was earned in the cage though. A good example at UFC 200 is brock lesnar being the co main. How does the 8th ranked fighter and a guy whose not fought in three years get put ahead of 2 title fights? If was meisha tate i'd be pissed.
Two other title fights one on fight pass i think, haven't seen any promotion for it really. Then the rematch of the ultimate fighter coaches. Haven't seen much promotion for that either, the first fight was good but no clips of it to gain interest.

AND FUCK BRIAN CARAWAY


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 6, 2016)

McGregor vs DC 200 main.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2016)

Anand Jones is out of UFC 200 due to USADA testing..

Goddamn it Jon...


----------



## Alec420 (Jul 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anand Jones is out of UFC 200 due to USADA testing..
> 
> Goddamn it Jon...


This card is cursed


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 7, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> McGregor vs DC 200 main.


This guy


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 7, 2016)

Ufc 202 will make more money than 200...


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 7, 2016)

LMAO so we can now add cheater to Jon's sparkling resume. What a douche. Now the main event is a three round fight...lame.


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 7, 2016)

What an idiot! How many chances does he get? Not bothering with 200.


----------



## Alec420 (Jul 7, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> What an idiot! How many chances does he get? Not bothering with 200.


why would you not watch any fights on 200 just cause jon jones isn't there??!?!?
That is ridiculous


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 7, 2016)

Alec420 said:


> why would you not watch any fights on 200 just cause jon jones isn't there??!?!?
> That is ridiculous


And that is YOUR opinion. Tired of paying for cards that don't deliver. Plenty of free MMA. Been watching for many years. I'll survive if I miss a few UFC fights, lol. Been watching since before you were born.


----------



## Alec420 (Jul 7, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> And that is YOUR opinion. Tired of paying for cards that don't deliver. Plenty of free MMA. Been watching for many years. I'll survive if I miss a few UFC fights, lol. Been watching since before you were born.


who said anything about paying for pay-per-view??? 
I don't care if you've been watching before i was born, how can you not watch these fights? acting as if they don't matter


----------



## Alec420 (Jul 7, 2016)

I can't believe eddie won against rafeal 
short fight; TKO first round


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 7, 2016)

Anderson Silva vs DC at UFC 200


----------



## Alec420 (Jul 7, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Anderson Silva vs DC at UFC 200


no waaaaaaay


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 7, 2016)

Alec420 said:


> no waaaaaaay


tate vs nunes is the main event

lesnar vs hunt co-main

dc vs silva
the new order. I guess it's true anything can happen in mma
It's on bloodyelbow.com


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 8, 2016)

alvarez rolled rda!! that was badass! i can't believe they were able to put together silva vs dc so quickly. dc probably gonna rag doll his ass but i wanna see it.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 8, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> alvarez rolled rda!! that was badass! i can't believe they were able to put together silva vs dc so quickly. dc probably gonna rag doll his ass but i wanna see it.


Silva by ko!! Knee to the dome!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 8, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Silva by ko!! Knee to the dome!


that would be some shit if it turned out that way lol!!! you never know man, silva is a dangerous mofo!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 8, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Silva by ko!! Knee to the dome!


That would be nice, but I bet DC will lay on top of him for as long as it takes. Should be as entertaining as a damian maia fight.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 9, 2016)

i was hoping claudia would take out the champ. champ looks like an angry insect. krypto dc is nothing like demian maia.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i was hoping claudia would take out the champ. champ looks like an angry insect. krypto dc is nothing like demian maia.


I love JJ, that fight was interesting! Claudia came out banging, she got a ton of takedowns but didn't do much with them. Claudia was able to take her down at will, but JJ was able to stand back up at will rendering the takedowns essentially useless. You can tell how much they took out of her too by the way the pace changed in the 3rd. Claudia was ahead in strikes in round 1 & 2, then JJ TURNED IT THE FUCK UP in 3, 4 & 5. She has exceptional conditioning! She looked more fresh coming out for round 5 than in the first, that had to be a strategy they planned on. Never saw her gas the entire fight. What a fuckin' BEAST! 

If Claudia kept up the pace for ONE more round, she would have won.. She's strong as fuck, easy to tell from the way she grapples and throws punches, but her conditioning is lacking if she's expecting to take out the top contenders. If I were her I would focus on that for my next fight the most.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey anyone have streaming ideas for ufc200 tonight? I'll probably check out parascope app to see if anyone's filming it there. I never have luck finding an easy to use site


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey anyone have streaming ideas for ufc200 tonight? I'll probably check out parascope app to see if anyone's filming it there. I never have luck finding an easy to use site


I'll post a stream if I can find one, if not just head over to the /r/MMA sub on Reddit, they usually have pretty great coverage of the fights as they air. The UFC team is pretty good at removing content pretty quick, but if you watch the fights live, they usually have great stuff for the first 30 minutes after it ends

https://www.reddit.com/r/MMA


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll post a stream if I can find one, if not just head over to the /r/MMA sub on Reddit, they usually have pretty great coverage of the fights as they air. The UFC team is pretty good at removing content pretty quick, but if you watch the fights live, they usually have great stuff for the first 30 minutes after it ends
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MMA


Nice, will do. Thanks pada


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 9, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> i was hoping claudia would take out the champ. champ looks like an angry insect. krypto dc is nothing like demian maia.


I know DM has some serious BJJ skills.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 9, 2016)

What the hell happened to the octagon? Yellow? They should make it red so they have to paint over the blood during commercials.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> What the hell happened to the octagon? Yellow? They should make it red so they have to paint over the blood during commercials.


Yeah, that is an odd choice, I agree.. it's a little distracting

And I think Sage needs to take a break on the bench pressing and run a few miles instead, dude was gassed in the 2nd, wtf?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 9, 2016)

@KryptoBud president of the DC haters club lol!!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 9, 2016)

I hate the yellow octagon.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

anyone think dillishaw gets knocked out?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> anyone think dillishaw gets knocked out?


He's whooping Assuncao's ass at the moment, so, unlikely.. lol


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 9, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> @KryptoBud president of the DC haters club lol!!


I find him boring. Same thing with D. Cruz, GSP, Maia, Fitch all great fighters wouldn't pay to watch any of them.
You're right though I think DC has some yellow in him with a pinch of douche bag.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> anyone think dillishaw gets knocked out?


Has he ever been knocked out?

Anyone know who won the lauzon vs sanchez fight?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He's whooping Assuncao's ass at the moment, so, unlikely.. lol


The skill level in that fight was epic!!! Great card so far!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Has he ever been knocked out?


Dodson i believe on the finally i think.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Has he ever been knocked out?
> 
> Anyone know who won the lauzon vs sanchez fight?


Sanchez got lit up like a motherfucking Christmas tree!

Click to watch


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> The skill level in that fight was epic!!! Great card so far!!!!


Dillashaw is an awesome fighter, no doubt about it!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 9, 2016)

Hendricks needs bck on the juice or something. He doesnt seem like the same guy.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Hendricks needs bck on the juice or something. He doesnt seem like the same guy.


 yeah, he looks like he's getting rocked, some of those leg kicks, omfg, ouch.. and he caught a few good lefts as well..


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

How many jabs and straight lefts can one man take? Another good fight right here!!!!!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 9, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Hendricks needs bck on the juice or something. He doesnt seem like the same guy.


I think when guys go wars like he did will Lawler it's seems to take something outta them.
He also has the gift and the curse of one punch KO power.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanchez got lit up like a motherfucking Christmas tree!
> 
> Click to watch


Impossible for either one of guys to be in a boring fight.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 9, 2016)

Any links to ppv??


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Any links to ppv??


You take rousys man ill take the other guy. 100.00? Can you get to uni med center or area?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Any links to ppv??


http://wrestlingfreak.info/cgi-bin/livestream1.php


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

All the live streams I've seen suck pretty bad.. real stop and go like


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2016)

koba kai, i hope he does the crane kick, wtf is this music?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2016)

http://cricfree.tv/watch/live/ufc-200-tate-vs-nunes-live-streaming


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> koba kai, i hope he does the crane kick, wtf is this music?


Finish him johnny finish him!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Finish him johnny finish him!!!!!!


 say it and it's done..


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Well Velasquez looked great!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

ROFL!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

How good is Aldo? Win or loose dudes unreal!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> How good is Aldo? Win or loose dudes unreal!!!!


Give me a play by play. Is he fucking Frankie up?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Give me a play by play. Is he fucking Frankie up?


Pretty much. Frankie taking some good punches. Aldo as you know is super fast. Round 3 starting now.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Frankie landed 3 solids at the 2:34 mark. Aldo backing up Big right by aldo 1:38 mark


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Aldo looks in complete control after3


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

More of the same in round 4. Aldo slicing him up. A lot of blood.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Round 5 1:00 left same shit Aldo slicing punches every where.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

The king watches closely..


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 9, 2016)

@KryptoBud. When ur right ur right!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 9, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> @KryptoBud. When ur right ur right!!


about what?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

This hunt vs lesser is wild!!!! Fucking scary shit.....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> This hunt vs lesser is wild!!!! Fucking scary shit.....


What's happening!?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's happening!?


He basically almost killed him. Like really could of killed him


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> He basically almost killed him. Like really could of killed him


lol who? How?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol who? How?


Brock won. So all he does is walk up to you then he throws you down and beats the living shit of of you. There was nothing Hunt could of done to win. As everyone know Lesner is massive, like what 295 or some shit? Its like waking up in a bad dream and this steroid guy is chasing and running after you and beast the ever loving shit out of you.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Brock won. So all he does is walk up to you then he throws you down and beats the living shit of of you. There was nothing Hunt could of done to win. As everyone know Lesner is massive, like what 295 or some shit? Its like waking up in a bad dream and this steroid guy is chasing and running after you and beast the ever loving shit out of you.


lmao


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 10, 2016)

Its gonna be Bisbing vs Hendo. 
Can't wait to see Bisbing get stretched out!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 10, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> about what?


DC laid on him. That was a bummer. Lesnar looked pretty good.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2016)

I missed the card but lesnar lookin good huh? I told you he's gonna take that belt !


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 10, 2016)

Good fights all around. I ended up just buying the ppv . I was tempted to bet on lesnar based on the line. No one respected him.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 10, 2016)

Like i predicted Aldo [email protected] Edgars ass!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 10, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Good fights all around. I ended up just buying the ppv . I was tempted to bet on lesnar based on the line. No one respected him.


And Aldo was a +110 I think. Seemed like sure money every where last night.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 10, 2016)

lesnar is a live opponent against anyone in a 3 round fight. i don't think he's built for 5.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 10, 2016)

Lesnar is pumped full of steroids he won't fight again.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 10, 2016)

man the women's bantamweight title has changed 4 times this past year. Tate got her nose broken and just had a glass chin like the rest of them but it seems like the belt will keep getting passed around until roussey takes it back.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm glad I didn't buy the PPV doesn't sound like it was worth the money.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 10, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I'm glad I didn't buy the PPV doesn't sound like it was worth the money.


It was worth it. Should buy all the PPV for support. You got like 8 lamps bro!!!!! Its part of gardening buying the ufc PPV.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 10, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> It was worth it. Should buy all the PPV for support. You got like 8 lamps bro!!!!! Its part of gardening buying the ufc PPV.


I buy most of em too. This one was decent but not the event it was billed to be imo. Franky vs Aldo wasn't close. Miesha got smoked immediately. DC vs Silva was horrible. Cain fight was badass. Lesnar fight was entertaining.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 11, 2016)

UFC was sold for 4 billion.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 14, 2016)

I can't believe nobody posted about the fights last night. They were awesome. Not the biggest names in the business but the two main fights were amazing. PS: 

*UFC 202*
T-Mobile Arena, Las Vegas, NV
Sat, Aug. 20, 2016 03:30 PM

*Section* 206, *Row* F, *Seat* 7
*Section* 206, *Row* F, *Seat* 8
*Section* 206, *Row* F, *Seat* 9
*Section* 206, *Row* F, *Seat* 10


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 14, 2016)

UFC did a pretty shit job of promoting that card, I didn't even know any fights were on until the afternoon of, that never happens


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> UFC did a pretty shit job of promoting that card, I didn't even know any fights were on until the afternoon of, that never happens


I think they spent all their promo money on ufc 200 and fight week. It was on an odd night too, you don't see to many wed. cards.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 14, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I can't believe nobody posted about the fights last night. They were awesome. Not the biggest names in the business but the two main fights were amazing. PS:
> 
> *UFC 202*
> T-Mobile Arena, Las Vegas, NV
> ...


Have you heard yet, McGregor is out of UFC 202 with a knee injury suffered in training!








Nah I'm joking


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 14, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Have you heard yet, McGregor is out of UFC 202 with a knee injury suffered in training!
> 
> 
> Nah I'm joking


 that shit isn't even funny!!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 14, 2016)

I hope Maia is sent into retirement.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 14, 2016)

Conor mcgregor will get pinched for PED usage and derail the UFC all together..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 14, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Conor mcgregor will get pinched for PED usage and derail the UFC all together..


Wanna bet?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 15, 2016)

Did Josh koscheck retire?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 15, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Did Josh koscheck retire?


His eye did a few years ago after his gsp fight. 
I haven't seen him in quite awhile. He could be fighting for another promotion.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 15, 2016)

Brock Lesnar caught on the juice surprise, surprise. Mark Hunt said that leading up to their fight multiple times. They gave him an "exemption" so he could fight. Looks like Nate Diaz knows what he's talking about. If you're taking steroids you can get an exemption if you have to cut a lot of weight and can't use an IV we can change the weigh in time. Nice to see them cleaning the sport up.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 15, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Brock Lesnar caught on the juice surprise, surprise. Mark Hunt said that leading up to their fight multiple times. They gave him an "exemption" so he could fight. Looks like Nate Diaz knows what he's talking about. If you're taking steroids you can get an exemption if you have to cut a lot of weight and can't use an IV we can change the weigh in time. Nice to see them cleaning the sport up.


Connor will be next!
Say goodbye to Lesnars MMA career!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 15, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Connor will be next!
> Say goodbye to Lesnars MMA career!


Do you think they should call his last fight a no contest?
I think the UFC should face some punishment.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 16, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Do you think they should call his last fight a no contest?
> I think the UFC should face some punishment.


No contest and half his purse moneys.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 17, 2016)

Jesus Christ! Did you guys see what Michael Page did to Cyborg Santos last night in Bellator?







Good luck to that guy, that looks like a pretty devastating injury!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 17, 2016)

No, I didn't see it. looks like a career ending injury. What caused it a knee or something?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 17, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> No, I didn't see it. looks like a career ending injury. What caused it a knee or something?


Yeah exactly, knee square to the forehead. I think he was on his way to retirement soon anyway, so yeah, you're probably right about it being career ending. Tough break, no pun intended..


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah exactly, knee square to the forehead. I think he was on his way to retirement soon anyway, so yeah, you're probably right about it being career ending. Tough break, no pun intended..


Look like he's lucky it didn't kill him. I'm no doctor, but can't imagine having your forehead caved in like that is good for the brain.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 17, 2016)

Good point. I hope he makes it through recovery OK

On that same note, I just read he was still under Dr. suspension from his last TKO loss that took place in May, the fuck kind of freakshow is Bellator trying to play, Dada5000 almost dies in the ring, Kimbo dies a couple months later, passing fighters who are still medically suspended.. I seriously feel like we're just waiting for a guy to actually die inside the ring at a Bellator event, they seem sloppy as fuck


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Good point. I hope he makes it through recovery OK
> 
> On that same note, I just read he was still under Dr. suspension from his last TKO loss that took place in May, the fuck kind of freakshow is Bellator trying to play, Dada5000 almost dies in the ring, Kimbo dies a couple months later, passing fighters who are still medically suspended.. I seriously feel like we're just waiting for a guy to actually die inside the ring at a Bellator event, they seem sloppy as fuck


I just watched that fight. i would say that guys done fighting.
It's seems there are ways around most rules in MMA.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## travisw (Jul 22, 2016)

*Jon Jones' brother violates NFL PED policy, suspended four games without pay*

*http://mmajunkie.com/2016/07/jon-jones-brother-violates-nfl-ped-policy-suspended-four-games-without-pay*

*Jesus. What are the odds it's for the same drugs? I was under impression the NFL's testing was closer to the WWE's than the UFC's.*


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 22, 2016)

travisw said:


> *Jon Jones' brother violates NFL PED policy, suspended four games without pay*
> 
> *http://mmajunkie.com/2016/07/jon-jones-brother-violates-nfl-ped-policy-suspended-four-games-without-pay*
> 
> *Jesus. What are the odds it's for the same drugs? I was under impression the NFL's testing was closer to the WWE's than the UFC's.*


Chad mendez was caught recently on ped's
gil meledez fighting tomorrow is just coming back from suspension
What's funny is jon jones and brock lesnar both tested positive for the same thing fighting on the same card. One of them is allowed to fight earning millions, how does that happen?
What's the purpose of drug testing if the results come out after the fight. I think the ufc is quickly becoming the wwe.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Wilderb (Jul 26, 2016)

So the UFC isn't going to do anything to Jones or Lessnar? What a fucking joke.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 26, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> So the UFC isn't going to do anything to Jones or Lessnar? What a fucking joke.


I don't think they ever did. You don't think a two year ban is enough?

The UFC should be fined heavily for allowing lesnar to fight knowing he couldn't pass a drug test, giving him an exemption to gain PPV numbers.


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 26, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I don't think they ever did. You don't think a two year ban is enough?
> 
> The UFC should be fined heavily for allowing lesnar to fight knowing he couldn't pass a drug test, giving him an exemption to gain PPV numbers.


No I don't. I think a permanent ban for Jones.
I totally agree about the UFC being fined. I figure it will probably only get worse. Will Dana White stay president?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 26, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> No I don't. I think a permanent ban for Jones.
> I totally agree about the UFC being fined. I figure it will probably only get worse. Will Dana White stay president?


A permanent ban for failing a drug test? If they did that they'd be out of business. Yeah white is still in charge so nothing will change unless the fighters create a union.


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 26, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I don't think they ever did. You don't think a two year ban is enough?
> 
> The UFC should be fined heavily for allowing lesnar to fight knowing he couldn't pass a drug test, giving him an exemption to gain PPV numbers.


Who is giving them a ban? Haven't read anything about that yet.


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 26, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> A permanent ban for failing a drug test? If they did that they'd be out of business. Yeah white is still in charge so nothing will change unless the fighters create a union.


"A" drug test? No at least twice and that bs hit and run. Fucker should be in jail. He is an absolute douche. Not a fan.
Used to be.


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 26, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I don't think they ever did. You don't think a two year ban is enough?
> 
> The UFC should be fined heavily for allowing lesnar to fight knowing he couldn't pass a drug test, giving him an exemption to gain PPV numbers.


IF he gets the ban. I'm biased as hell. Used to really like him. I believe he slipped up and people got to see the real guy. Even now won't admit he fucked up. What a waste of talent and no one to blame but himself.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 26, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> o useIF he gets the ban. I'm biased as hell. Used to really like him. I believe he slipped up and people got to see the real guy. Even now won't admit he fucked up. What a waste of talent and no one to blame but himself.


He'll be banned. I hope not for two years, the drug use doesn't bother me much i think they all do it. I think Jones is the best I've seen in MMA, but he pissed it away.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 28, 2016)

Every body should juice. As a fan, I want to see Gladiators. Not a bunch of point scorers who lay n pray or hump you for victory.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 28, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Every body should juice. As a fan, I want to see Gladiators. Not a bunch of point scorers who lay n pray or hump you for victory.


There's college wrestling for that.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 28, 2016)

Who's paying for Lawler vs Twood?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 29, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Who's paying for Lawler vs Twood?


I'm thinking about it. Lawler is an absolute beast. He walks guys down in the 4th and 5th like the fucking terminator


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 29, 2016)

Waiting to see who gets pulled this time.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 29, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Who's paying for Lawler vs Twood?


That's a shit card to pay for


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 29, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I'm thinking about it. Lawler is an absolute beast. He walks guys down in the 4th and 5th like the fucking terminator


dude has CTE by now.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> dude has CTE by now.


I highly suspect that about Lawler, you can tell by listening to his speech


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I highly suspect that about Lawler, you can tell by listening to his speech


 The dude is a zombie.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> The dude is a zombie.


I wonder if he's had his brain scanned. I get the same impression from listening to him. His sentence structure and grammar is all relatively OK from what I can tell, it's how slow he speaks, almost like he's on slowmo, like .5 sec's behind everyone else or something, not really sure.. He's a brawler, so that has to have something to do with it imo


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 31, 2016)

Woodley fuckin' did it! Holy shit! 

Congrats to him!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tyron Woodley v. Nick Diaz @ UFC 202

OR

Tyron Woodley v. GSP @ UFC 205


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Tyron Woodley v. Nick Diaz @ UFC 202
> 
> OR
> 
> Tyron Woodley v. GSP @ UFC 205


Im sad for lawler


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 31, 2016)

I think wonderboy deserves the next shot and Maia if he beats Condit. GSP should fight Bisbing or Silva and Nick should rematch lawler.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 31, 2016)

diaz vs woodley 202!!! make it happen!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 31, 2016)

I for one really appreciate Woodley's honesty about his career moving forward. He wants to get paid, he want's the big money fights. I say give it to him!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 31, 2016)

I hope the new ownership doesn't allow this to happen.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 31, 2016)

Woodley v. Lesnar @ufc 210


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 31, 2016)

Chael Sonnen vs Derrick Lewis UFC 205


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2016)

Conner gets ko`d this time. Last fight he made the excuse of being tired or as he put it not using his energy efficiently. He connected hard nate was just able to take it, nates neck was snapping back big time. Conners eyes looked clear, as soon as nate connected in the second round conners eyes almost closed, instantly. Looked retarded and sluggish right after that punch. Literally looked terrified , nate will ko him.. easy


----------



## Biggchong (Aug 1, 2016)

The UFC is so stale now. They're cards are so watered down. Overexposure, CTE and the lack of new talent will be it's undoing. Dana and his bro's cashed out.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2016)

Lol, humiliation will humble any man.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 9, 2016)

McGregors gettin lit up


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 14, 2016)

Only six more days until!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Good breakdown by Dan Hardy and the other guy


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 15, 2016)

The jiu jitsu park was cool. A lot of subtle things the average person would never see


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 17, 2016)

*Dana White on Jon Jones: 'It looks like he did not take the supplement ...*


----------



## guerrilla medic (Aug 17, 2016)

Tell me you guys just saw mcgregor on sportscenter!!?? That was great!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Tell me you guys just saw mcgregor on sportscenter!!?? That was great!


I missed it, what happened?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Aug 17, 2016)

They had the delay all messed up and he was droppin F bombs all over espn


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'd like to see one more match lol, noons is pretty savage with his striking but i think diaz could have easily caught him if nick would have just gave up his south paw against noons. 
Fucking knee to the eye was gnarly lol


----------



## guerrilla medic (Aug 17, 2016)

nick only lost the first fight because the doctor stopped it due to the cut. Diaz worked noons in the rematch.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Aug 17, 2016)

mcgregor is a deadman walking.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> mcgregor is a deadman walking.


What happens if he beats Diaz?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 17, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> nick only lost the first fight because the doctor stopped it due to the cut. Diaz worked noons in the rematch.


Lol sucks for nick and his scar tissue, that's a preventable loss on his part. The rematch was whatever, not enough action. Diaz should have submitted noons ect im surprised it ended in a decision with a nobody like noons which is why i would like to see a rematch once more lol.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What happens if he beats Diaz?


then he'd still be alive I guess lmao...i know mcgregor is going to look good early, but in a 5 round fight i just don't see it being his night.....unless nate gets stopped on cuts or gets hit with one of those wheel kicks.

ps I'd love to see noons and diaz rematch. diaz would never sign that contract though.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What happens if he beats Diaz?


If he beats Diaz he'll fight Aldo. If Nate loses he won't get a rematch you could bet your life on that.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 17, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Tell me you guys just saw mcgregor on sportscenter!!?? That was great!


Have seen the 202 press conference? the last couple minutes are funny. Mcgregor is a punk


----------



## guerrilla medic (Aug 17, 2016)

I saw it. that was some funny shit. dana sounded like he was stressed the fuck out lmao


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2016)

lmao


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2016)

i knew conor would hit someone... but who knows if its really tru since the girl is apart of diaz camp... 
lol,,, bro why you hitting kids with bottles... 
https://twitter.com/DamonMartin/status/766038457386881024
he's just lucky it didnt hit a fan... lawsuit written all over it.... you can here dana say into the mic dont throw bleeping bleep...


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i knew conor would hit someone... but who knows if its really tru since the girl is apart of diaz camp...
> lol,,, bro why you hitting kids with bottles...
> https://twitter.com/DamonMartin/status/766038457386881024
> he's just lucky it didnt hit a fan... lawsuit written all over it.... you can here dana say into he mic dont throw bleeping bleep...


McGregor is gonna get his ass whooped. Didn't Mcg push someones daughter when he hopped the fence to yell at Aldo?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2016)

That was a good win by cody looks like he could be something good


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2016)

Cruz vs Garbrandt let's do it


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2016)

Great finish by cowboy.... yeehaa


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2016)

Holy shit Rumble


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 20, 2016)

Who the fuck gets the ko bonus tonight. This guy used to fight at 170 holy shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2016)

Conors fckd


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2016)

Well he won defo taut he had the 1,2 and 4th


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 20, 2016)

Diaz wooped that ass!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Diaz wooped that ass!


Diaz won that shit 48-47 wtf!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2016)

Cowboy and rumble were badass. Rumbles got scary power. It's too bad jones didn't already rematch DC...that way we could see Anthony Johnson ko jones. Definitely rooting for Johnson in the rematch with DC


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2016)

Donald Cerrone vs Neil Magny!


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 20, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Diaz won that shit 48-47 wtf!


So you didn't think Conor won round 1 and 2 and the 4th and the fifth?


----------



## EireAran420 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ufc 202 Page 202 now way... !


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 21, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Diaz won that shit 48-47 wtf!


I thought so too. I can't say nate got robbed though. Close fight that could've gone either way.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 21, 2016)

Nate let McGregor win, he wants to fight him a third time after aldo takes his belt back. Strategic paychecks.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Nate let McGregor win, he wants to fight him a third time after aldo takes his belt back. Strategic paychecks.


Sure seemed like he didn't give it his all. He did say post fight his camp sucked and he was injured but that's a classic diaz reply after losing


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 21, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> So you didn't think Conor won round 1 and 2 and the 4th and the fifth?


Idk man...Nate definitely had the 3rd and 5th. The second round is debatable but conors two knockdowns did it for him even though diaz won the end of rnd 2


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 21, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Sure seemed like he didn't give it his all. He did say post fight his camp sucked and he was injured but that's a classic diaz reply after losing


McGregor can't ko nate he also can't submit him. Nate can play with Conner for as long as he wants to without worrying about going to sleep or getting a limb broken. McGregor can still definitely win(like he did) but hes going to have to walk threw hell to do it, he's in real danger every second of that fight. Nate not as much..imo


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 21, 2016)

#straightkillers


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 21, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Idk man...Nate definitely had the 3rd and 5th. The second round is debatable but conors two knockdowns did it for him even though diaz won the end of rnd 2


Did you guys see Diaz puffing on the vape pen during the post fight press conference? He said it was cbd oil. He's such a great dude!!! Such a great fight they put on. No loosers in this fight. I couldn't be the only one that was rooting for both of them at different points in the fight. Honor to watch and hope they do it again super soon!!!!


----------



## 710revolution (Aug 21, 2016)

I hate mcgregor and have been a diaz fan for a decade now. Mcgregor almost screwed the pooch, and Diaz needs to work on not taking so much damage.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 21, 2016)

710revolution said:


> I hate mcgregor


Where did you meet him at? And what did he say to you? You cant just hate him because he enjoys selling his fights and talking shit? Id bet if you had a meal with him you'd think he was a cool motherfucker. I could be wrong, I just don't see him being a dick to fans and people that enjoy watching what he does.


----------



## 710revolution (Aug 21, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Where did you meet him at? And what did he say to you? You cant just hate him because he enjoys selling his fights and talking shit? Id bet if you had a meal with him you'd think he was a cool motherfucker. I could be wrong, I just don't see him being a dick to fans and people that enjoy watching what he does.


Annoyed by his demeanor. Don't have to meet someone all over the media.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn lol, diaz gassed the fuck out of mcgregor and eats his power for breakfast haha


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 21, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Where did you meet him at? And what did he say to you? You cant just hate him because he enjoys selling his fights and talking shit? Id bet if you had a meal with him you'd think he was a cool motherfucker. I could be wrong, I just don't see him being a dick to fans and people that enjoy watching what he does.


You have to meet someone and have a meal with him to determine if you're a fan or not? Some of you guys take this shit real personal.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 21, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> You have to meet someone and have a meal with him to determine if you're a fan or not? Some of you guys take this shit real personal.


The word fan or not as you put it was never said. The word "hate" was used. Not to mention you thought Diaz won the fight. Have you watched it again yet? Tell us what you think.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 21, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Where did you meet him at? And what did he say to you? You cant just hate him because he enjoys selling his fights and talking shit? Id bet if you had a meal with him you'd think he was a cool motherfucker. I could be wrong, I just don't see him being a dick to fans and people that enjoy watching what he does.


^^^this dude!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 21, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> The word fan or not as you put it was never said. The word "hate" was used. Not to mention you thought Diaz won the fight. Have you watched it again yet? Tell us what you think.


Why would i have to watch it again? It wouldn't change my opinion. It was a close fight, I can't say Diaz got robbed. I'd like to see it again, but it won't happen as long as certain fighters are allowed to pick and choose who they fight.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Aug 22, 2016)

I thought diaz won but I need to watch it on tv and score it round by round. mcgregor was literally turning his back and jogging off at times lol.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I thought diaz won but I need to watch it on tv and score it round by round. mcgregor was literally turning his back and jogging off at times lol.


McGregor is locked in a trilogy with a gate keeper that is underpowered and can still take conners head off at any second. Am I the only one that's not impressed by this?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> McGregor is locked in a trilogy with a gate keeper. Am I the only one that's not impressed by this?


Lol, his face when this happened... Nate was like "get back here faggot"


I have a feeling he will be avoiding nate for some time


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Lol, his face when this happened... Nate was like "get back here faggot"
> View attachment 3763837
> 
> I have a feeling he will be avoiding nate for some time


I seen an interview with Conner after the fight , the way he talked about Nate you'd think Nate was a champion. Conner knows that he's not built to take punishment for too long. If he can't ko his opponent he can't survive without running, his whole strategy is to run the clock down and stay conscious . While Nate Diaz is seeking and trying to destroy. I hate to see people fighting for points, boring ass shit. IMO


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I seen an interview with Conner after the fight , the way he talked about Nate you'd think Nate was a champion. Conner knows that he's not built to take punishment for too long. If he can't ko his opponent he can't survive without running, his whole strategy is to run the clock down and stay conscious . While Nate Diaz is seeking and trying to destroy. I hate to see people fighting for points, boring ass shit. IMO


What's funny is conor saying Nate's was 25-30 lbs heavier in the cage. Not to mention he was 12" taller, and had a 30" reach advantage. There won't be a rematch anytime soon if ever. He has broken foot who knows how long he'll be out.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 22, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> What's funny is conor saying Nate's was 25-30 lbs heavier in the cage. Not to mention he was 12" taller, and had a 30" reach advantage. There won't be a rematch anytime soon if ever. He has broken foot who knows how long he'll be out.


Lmao, I'd like to see mcgregor and rory mcdon haha.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 22, 2016)

I'd buy it, or Mcgregor vs wonderboy 
Even better Mcgregor vs nick diaz I'd pay double to see it


SPLFreak808 said:


> Lmao, I'd like to see mcgregor and rory mcdon haha.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 22, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I'd buy it, or Mcgregor vs wonderboy
> Even better Mcgregor vs nick diaz I'd pay double to see it


Nick would muder his ass like no tomorrow lol, nate dont got shit on nick


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 22, 2016)

Just watched the fight again Diaz won 2,3,&5


----------



## guerrilla medic (Aug 23, 2016)

Joe Rogan is all over social media lobbying for Nick Diaz vs Mcgregror lol. God that would be sweet. Connor said he would slap the head off of Nick at one point. Lets see that.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 23, 2016)

Nick would murder him


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 23, 2016)

Total domination by Demian Maia


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm glad Rogan didn't leave he does a good job of explaining whats goin on.

Maia was supposed to fight Condit at 202, they're fighting this weekend instead. I like Condit in that fight. Pettis vs Oliveira at 145 is interesting I like them both.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 24, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Lmao, I'd like to see mcgregor and rory mcdon haha.


Rory McDonald is outta the UFC


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 24, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Rory McDonald is outta the UFC


Oh yeah thats right! Can't keep his nose straight lol.. Fucking guy is an animal though


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 24, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Nick would murder him


It's a good way to put conor back in the jar lol, the ufc wouldn't dare let that happen


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Awesome card tonight!

Lauzon
PVZ
Pettis
Condit


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 27, 2016)

PVZ knock out of the night?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 28, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> PVZ knock out of the night?


That was impressive as fuck!

Demian Maia straight up ran through Condit! 

Pettis destroyed Oliveira 

Awesome card!


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 28, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I'm glad Rogan didn't leave he does a good job of explaining whats goin on.
> 
> Maia was supposed to fight Condit at 202, they're fighting this weekend instead. I like Condit in that fight. Pettis vs Oliveira at 145 is interesting I like them both.





Pettis looked great, good to see him back on top...what a great fight.


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 10, 2016)

Everyone all pumped up for ufc 203?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Everyone all pumped up for ufc 203?


Yeah, there are some good fights on the card. I'm looking forward to the main and comain. I think Stipe takes it and Werdum gets the rematch after beating Brown tonight


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 10, 2016)

I hope the Scottish girl wins


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 10, 2016)

I agree. I'm a little surprised they put brown in the co main, he was ko'd in the 1st round ufc 200. I was hoping they were call cm punk by his real name and leave the corny shit in the wwe.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 10, 2016)

Alright let's see if wwe fighters are really as bad ass as they claim...I mean we know he's athletic as fuck but can he bang..we'll see


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 10, 2016)

Well that was disappointing, would have liked to see him stand n bang a little, they should have put him against someone willing to stand


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 10, 2016)

Exactly what I expected from CM Punk...lol Gall looks like he could turn into an interesting prospect though


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 10, 2016)

And still! Stipe's a beast.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 10, 2016)

Also a little late but I'm sad for Condit....Maia's ground game is no joke. Ide love to see someone KO him though


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 13, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Alright let's see if wwe fighters are really as bad ass as they claim...I mean we know he's athletic as fuck but can he bang..we'll see


He made $500,000 for less than 2 minutes of work. I don't think there's a fighter in the ufc he would have any chance at beating or even being competative against. I'd be amazed if he was allowed to fight again at that level again. He had the balls to try gotta give that much, and still didn't tap as quick as conor mcgregor did.


----------



## trippyrep (Sep 13, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Also a little late but I'm sad for Condit....Maia's ground game is no joke. Ide love to see someone KO him though


Maia's jiu jitsu is so ungodly good it's insane. There hasn't been a guy in the octagon since Royce that has such a deep understanding of jits like Maia does.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mcgregor vs alvarez confirmed for New York


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 27, 2016)

Alverez should be able to beat him on the mat


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 27, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Mcgregor vs alvarez confirmed for New York





Bublonichronic said:


> Alverez should be able to beat him on the mat


This is ending violently one way or the other


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 27, 2016)

McGregor vs Nate 3 for the lw title


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 27, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> This is ending violently one way or the other


Alvarez is mcgregors best chance of winning that belt tho, lawler would put him to sleep


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Alvarez is mcgregors best chance of winning that belt tho, lawler would put him to sleep


Different division, Lawler is 170. I think Alvarez is a better match up for McGregor than RDA, but we saw what Eddie did to him! I'll be tuning in for sure, this is turning into the craziest show the UFC has ever put on! I can't wait!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Different division, Lawler is 170. I think Alvarez is a better match up for McGregor than RDA, but we saw what Eddie did to him! I'll be tuning in for sure, this is turning into the craziest show the UFC has ever put on! I can't wait!!


Drr oh yea that was woodly they beat lawler, but still Alvarez is set a better Macy for mcgregor he has a much better chance at winning


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 27, 2016)

Woodley vs wonderboy is on that card too, maybe McGregor will fight the winner for the ww belt.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 27, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Woodley vs wonderboy is on that card too, maybe McGregor will fight the winner for the ww belt.


If wonder boy wins he just might call him out ....


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Different division, Lawler is 170. I think Alvarez is a better match up for McGregor than RDA, but we saw what Eddie did to him! I'll be tuning in for sure, this is turning into the craziest show the UFC has ever put on! I can't wait!!





KryptoBud said:


> Woodley vs wonderboy is on that card too, maybe McGregor will fight the winner for the ww belt.


205 is definitely looking way better than 200. And McGregor vs wonderboy would be pretty interesting


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> 205 is definitely looking way better than 200. And McGregor vs wonderboy would be pretty interesting


Wonderboy would annihilate McGregor!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 27, 2016)

i just read that aldo wants dana to let him out of his contract now that he's not getting the rematch against mcgregor, and wants to retire..

lhttp://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/12/10/7367389/ufc-jose-aldo-wants-to-retire-as-greatest-goat-mma-news


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 27, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> i just read that aldo wants dana to let him out of his contract now that he's not getting the rematch against mcgregor, and wants to retire..
> 
> lhttp://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/12/10/7367389/ufc-jose-aldo-wants-to-retire-as-greatest-goat-mma-news


fuck I can already hear all of McGregor's wack ass fans claiming cm "made" Aldo retire


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 27, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> i just read that aldo wants dana to let him out of his contract now that he's not getting the rematch against mcgregor, and wants to retire..
> 
> lhttp://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/12/10/7367389/ufc-jose-aldo-wants-to-retire-as-greatest-goat-mma-news


I don't blame him. After ten years he should've had an immediate rematch after he lost the belt. The soonest he could get a fight with CM is probably March or April.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 28, 2016)

he should go over to bellator.they're picking up some good fighters (rory)not so much Chael lolz


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 28, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> he should go over to bellator.they're picking up some good fighters (rory)not so much Chael lolz


Ben Henderson and Matt Mittrione are there too. I'd bet Khahib isn't real happy he didn't get the Alvarez fight either. I think if some of the top tier fighters leave it'll be good for the sport, or they'll get a union and it'll be treated like a real sport. Right now in the UFC wins, losses, or rankings really don't mean shit compared to PPV buys.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Sep 28, 2016)

wonderboy gonna woop up on woodley. Mcgregor by ko. Then Nate vs Conn for the belt. please let that happen


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 29, 2016)

Woodley is a +160 underdog.
Nate lost his last fight he won't be fighting for the belt, he told dana white to get off Mcgregors dick a couple days ago in an interview with ariel helwani. Gotta love the Diaz brothers walk it like they talk it.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 29, 2016)

McGregor's not going to have it that easy with alvarez.that's going to be a scrap for him


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 29, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> McGregor's not going to have it that easy with alvarez.that's going to be a scrap for him


Alvarez can take a punch give a punch and wrestle his ass off.
I wanna see edgar vs stephens.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Sep 30, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Woodley is a +160 underdog.
> Nate lost his last fight he won't be fighting for the belt, he told dana white to get off Mcgregors dick a couple days ago in an interview with ariel helwani. Gotta love the Diaz brothers walk it like they talk it.


 nate lost his last fight at 170. his last fight at 155 he wooped michael johnson's ass. CHAMPIONSHIP!!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2016)

how about lando vannata?that guy's give a fuck gauge was on E fighting against ferguson,who I thought clearly looked bigger.dude has an awesome fighting style.can't wait to see more of him


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 5, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Mcgregor vs alvarez confirmed for New York


Super gay... I bet if mcgregor put his dick near your nose you'd sniff it. 


Jk, old chap..


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 5, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> how about lando vannata?that guy's give a fuck gauge was on E fighting against ferguson,who I thought clearly looked bigger.dude has an awesome fighting style.can't wait to see more of him


Lando is a slippery beast.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 5, 2016)

Damn, did you guys hear, Josh Samman overdosed, dead at 28


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Damn, did you guys hear, Josh Samman overdosed, dead at 28


it was confirmed huh?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 5, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> it was confirmed huh?


I saw it on the UFC Facebook page, I'd say it's confirmed


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 7, 2016)

HENDO FTW


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 7, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> HENDO FTW


War Bisping!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> War Bisping!


Noway bisping gonna catch a h-bomb first round


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 7, 2016)

as much as I'd like to see Hendo starch bisping again,I think bisping has y the advantage.Age.Henderson is fing 46 years old!hope I'm wrong lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 7, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> as much as I'd like to see Hendo starch bisping again,I think bisping has y the advantage.Age.Henderson is fing 46 years old!hope I'm wrong lol


Iv seen hendo fight to many times to ever count him out


----------



## guerrilla medic (Oct 7, 2016)

Please Lord let Hendo land one!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 8, 2016)

In a perfect world hendo would win the belt then retire the champ, would be the perfect ending to a great career, but if I know hendo he'll keep fighting and prolly end up losing the belt before retirement, the dude is just a warrior to the bone


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> In a perfect world hendo would win the belt then retire the champ, would be the perfect ending to a great career, but if I know hendo he'll keep fighting and prolly end up losing the belt before retirement, the dude is just a warrior to the bone


Maia would be his first defense and Hendo would get wrapped up by an anaconda. No way he would be able to mount many legitimate defenses at his age. If he wins, he should retire and vacate, that would top a very long and legendary career and Dan wouldn't have anything else to prove at that point anyway. 

I'd like to see him win, retire, and start a podcast! But Bisping's story is interesting to follow if you've been a fan since he was in TUF, and he's pretty much peaking right now in his career, he could have a few promising years in front of him, so from a fan's perspective, it's a kind of cinderella story.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 8, 2016)

I like bisping and I'm glad he got his chance to hold the belt, but hendo been my favorite fighter since he was in pride so I'm always rooting for hin


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 8, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I like bisping and I'm glad he got his chance to hold the belt, but hendo been my favorite fighter since he was in pride so I'm always rooting for hin


This is hendo's last fight i'd like to see him go out on top.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 8, 2016)

Didn't realize he was calling this his final fight, the plot thickens...now I'm sure he'll take home the belt I bet he trained his ass off for this...but will he really retire? I don't know he still koing top ranked guys n might even win the belt tonight


----------



## guerrilla medic (Oct 8, 2016)

@Padawanbater2 Maia isn't in Hendo's weight class bro. He's 170.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 8, 2016)

Osp noooooo!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 8, 2016)

Gegard better smash vitor


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 8, 2016)

Fuck yeah


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 8, 2016)

Bisbing dropped by the h bomb in round 1 and 2 hopfully hendo don't gas out!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 8, 2016)

Bisbing's picking up the pace and hendo breathing heavy shit!


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hendo was robbed!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Oct 8, 2016)

bummer


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 8, 2016)

it looks like someone took a baseball bat to bispings face.wow.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 8, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Hendo was robbed!





natureboygrower said:


> it looks like someone took a baseball bat to bispings face.wow.


I wouldn't say hendo was robbed but he gave it a hell of a shot. Bisbing won it with volume and forward pressure. "I wish they judged the fight on how your face looks after" -Hendo LOL


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 8, 2016)

Nooooooo


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 8, 2016)

Unanimous is bullshit, hendo could have had 1 2 5...of all the shotty decisions m UFC I think they could have given that to Dan and nobody have a problem with it, it could have been stopped in the first round too...I do like Bryan stanns joke tho "Dan Henderson makes chuck Norris wet the bed"


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 8, 2016)

I saw on the prelims Stann said,"Hendo could punch you in the ass and knock you out"lmfao


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 8, 2016)

Rubber match !


----------



## guerrilla medic (Oct 8, 2016)

Bisping face sure isn't winning lmao!!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3800852


Wtf? Lol


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 9, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Wtf? Lol


Some people dish it out but can't take it back


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 9, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Some people dish it out but can't take it back


All good I'm white lmao


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 13, 2016)

GET HYPED!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Every head kick finish in UFC history


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Every flying knee finish in the UFC!


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 23, 2016)

Doubt this is true but...


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 24, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Doubt this is true but...


Joe is stoned as fuck


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 24, 2016)

Nick would kill Conor


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 24, 2016)

personally not interested.why give cm all those great fights.besides there needs to be a 3rd fight between nate/cm.match nick up with someone else


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 24, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> personally not interested.why give cm all those great fights.besides there needs to be a 3rd fight between nate/cm.match nick up with someone else


Agreed ide rather see Nate fight McGregor again


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 25, 2016)

I did hear a possible match up between Nick and Bisping though.who knows how truthful it is,but it would be the most interested I've ever been to watch a bisping fight.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 25, 2016)

Wanna know who'd stomp conors ass into the ground and i'd pay good money to watch?
wait for it.........
wait......................
BAM!
  GO GET EM GABBY!!!!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 25, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> Wanna know who'd stomp conors ass into the ground and i'd pay good money to watch?
> wait for it.........
> wait......................
> BAM!
> View attachment 3813737 View attachment 3813738 GO GET EM GABBY!!!!


She's like the female hulk


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2016)

Gabby cut to shit now, I'd like to see her whoop cyborgs juicin ass


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 27, 2016)

Any of you guys see her in that grand prix in japan a couple weeks ago? Oh and the crazy japanese annoncer lady lmao, good ole japan man!I wont lie...i watched pride fighting and thoroughly enjoyed the matches, cro-cop and the boys would make for a good show man!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 4, 2016)

This will be a good test for holloway! I have mixed feelings lmao... Its either a full on brawl or a quick ko.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 4, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> This will be a good test for holloway! I have mixed feelings lmao... Its either a full on brawl or a quick ko.View attachment 3822935


I think Max will get the W.he's been on a wicked win streak and dude has heart.pettis has looked pretty lackluster and I don't think he'll be able to keep up.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 4, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> I think Max will get the W.he's been on a wicked win streak and dude has heart.pettis has looked pretty lackluster and I don't think he'll be able to keep up.


Will be a good test for him, pettis has good strenth and ground at 145 imo but max is a surprising dude that be pulling skills out his ass mid fight sticking people with his volume flurry lol, i can't even think of a game plan for either one of em


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 5, 2016)

Who wins tonight between rda vs ferguson 

RDA second rd ko


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 5, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Who wins tonight between rda vs ferguson
> 
> RDA second rd ko


I hope rda beats the brakes off of ferguson.with the trouble he had against lando (who seemed much smaller)I don't think he'll hold up against rda.who knows though?it's mma lolz.Diego needs this win.....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 5, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Who wins tonight between rda vs ferguson
> 
> RDA second rd ko


Going to be a damn good fight either way! I love watching both of them fight!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 5, 2016)

Fergi ferg lookin good


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Fergi ferg lookin good


Holy fucking shit dude, that was IMPRESSIVE!

That dude just beat RDA down for 5 entire rounds! What a beast!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 5, 2016)

He keeps getting better and better every fight, I hope he gets a title shot now I think he could def be champ


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> He keeps getting better and better every fight, I hope he gets a title shot now I think he could def be champ


Me too! I think if Alvarez beats McGregor, Ferguson get's the title shot! I think Alvarez beats McGregor and then we see that fight happen!

OMFG I haven't been so excited for a fight in a long time! I HOPE WE SEE IT!!!

I'm dying to see the McGregor v. Aldo rematch too, I hope McGregor loses, then gets a BIG win or two over number one contenders, just because a McGregor/Aldo rematch with Mac coming off a loss would be kind of disappointing and I feel like the PPV numbers would reflect that, especially for a fight so big. I also hate the idea of making Aldo wait so long for a rematch.. dude was champ for a decade, nobody deserves it more. I just don't see many other ways it plays out, and who know's, Aldo might be fed up with fighting by then, maybe even done with the entire thing, and that would be very sad because he's up there with the rest of the GOATs, and to see him robbed like that because it would be better for business for the UFC would be even more upsetting. 

Also, I can't wait to see this Tyron Woodley v. Wonderboy fight, that's going to be awesome! Same thing with Michael Johnson's next fight. I hope that guy stays in the zone and keeps training hard, his striking is amazing, I think he could be a huge prospect!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2016)

Aldo been robbed with the Alvarez mcgregor fight and prolly even more so is kabib, he should have had a title shot by now...but like you said it about what's best for business and kabib just not that popular


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 6, 2016)

To much wwe not enough ufc. It seems champions are able to pick and choose who they fight now. I don't know why they rank fighters they don't decide who fights who. CM hasn't thrown a punch at lightweight but gets a title shot when he hasn't even defended his FW belt yet? I guess being choked out and winning a razor thin decision after being saved by the bell twice earns a title shot. I think his belt should be on the line at 205 also. If he loses it let the top 2 fw fight for it. Even If CM loses he'll get an immediate rematch anyway and still have a belt so he gets the PPV money so he has nothing to lose fighting in different weight classes.The excuse for losing would be the same as last time he's fighting guys 50lbs heavier just like the diaz fight.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2016)

Don't get me wrong I think it's cool what CM tryna do, which is somthing dan Henderson already did in pride, but he should earn the title shot not just be given one until he finally squeaks out a decision for the second belt,.mcgregor prolly has a lot to do with why kabib hasent gotten a title shot yet cause he could never beat him he atleast has a chance against Alvarez...the guy sure knows how to build himself up tho you gotta give him that he's not only a fighter but a brilliant self marketer Iv never seen the UFC want Someone to be champ so bad, and let's say he beats Alvarez and kabib beats Johnson you know they're not gonna give kabib a title shot they'll have him fight someone els or give Alvarez a rematch, and that'll be after a year of only fighting FW with both belts


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 6, 2016)

with Ronda being our of the picture and jones'legal problems,the Ufc has had to depend on cm.he has carried the brand for a year+ easy.I will give him that.he's going to get a little impartial treatment no doubt.his shtick is annoying to some,but dude can fill seats and sell ppvs.I think aldo got robbed by not getting a rematch.dude is a legend and unfortunately to all the cm fanboys he'll only be remembered for his 13 second defeat.sad how so many cm fans are such noobs and have zero clue of thay the WEC even existed . I hope aldo gets a shot someday.
the Woodley/Wonderboy is going to be sick,both are slick ass fighters.I think people want/like Khabib,we just haven't had much of a chance to see him fihjt.dude has been plagued by so mant injuries.
props to ferguson,fought and won against an awesome opponent.rda tore up Diaz with leg kicks(nate needs work on leg checks lol)so I will give ferguson respect.he deserves a title shot,I agree.
YES!YES!YES!YES! HOW ABOUT DIEGO THOUGH?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 7, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Aldo been robbed with the Alvarez mcgregor fight


100% agree. I can't think of anyone who deserves it more than Jose Aldo. Complete bullshit


KryptoBud said:


> The excuse for losing would be the same as last time he's fighting guys 50lbs heavier just like the diaz fight.


Also agree


Bublonichronic said:


> Don't get me wrong I think it's cool what CM tryna do, which is somthing dan Henderson already did in pride, but he should earn the title shot not just be given one until he finally squeaks out a decision for the second belt,.


I also agree with this. Johnson, Khabib, Ferguson, then Alvarez. Not only would it solidify him as the #1 contender, it would shut down every criticism and add to his legacy. If I were him, this is the path I would want to take just to shut everybody the fuck up for good. Not only would he improve stepping up the lightweight ladder, he'd gain hearts and minds. Nobody would be able to deny him if he beat the three of those guys then challenged Alvarez for the title! That would be an even bigger moment than when he KO'd Aldo which I didn't think was possible! Especially if Alvarez had a few impressive title defenses in the meantime. I have been dying to see a SUPER dominant champ challenge another SUPER dominant champ in a different weight class since GSP was active. 

If he plans on fighting at lightweight for a while, I think he should vacate the FW title and stop holding up that division. Come back to it later and get an immediate rematch against the champ as Lightweight champion. That, too, I think would just be really good for his legacy. Fans would look at that and see strength and power.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 7, 2016)

Well it wouldn't be as impressive if he was lightweight champ then dropped a class to get the FW belt, it just sounds slot better to go up a class and get a second belt, I don't think he'll be fighting lightweight much win or lose tho...I mean if he loses he'll prolly defend at FW a couple times build up more hype then get another shot at the LW belt again anyway and if he actually does get that belt he'll hold that for as long as possible and do all his fighting at FW as a 2 belt champ until he can't put off a fight at LW any longer, and then they'll prolly have him defend against someone who shouldn't even fight for the belt to help his chances of keeping it after all that's what's best for business so that's what will likely happen


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 100% agree. I can't think of anyone who deserves it more than Jose Aldo. Complete bullshit
> 
> Also agree
> 
> ...


If Khabib could stay healthy for a good length of time I can't see anyone at 155 beating him. He's been wrestling bears since he could walk lol. That's just nuts.

DC got good news today. Jones got 1 year suspension for a contaminated supplement so DC gets to be a place keeper a little longer. I wonder if he'd be allowed to fight for the HW belt while holding the LHW belt. I think he beats Stipe.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 7, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well it wouldn't be as impressive if he was lightweight champ then dropped a class to get the FW belt, it just sounds slot better to go up a class and get a second belt, I don't think he'll be fighting lightweight much win or lose tho...I mean if he loses he'll prolly defend at FW a couple times build up more hype then get another shot at the LW belt again anyway and if he actually does get that belt he'll hold that for as long as possible and do all his fighting at FW as a 2 belt champ until he can't put off a fight at LW any longer, and then they'll prolly have him defend against someone who shouldn't even fight for the belt to help his chances of keeping it after all that's what's best for business so that's what will likely happen


BJ Penn won the LW and WW belts in the UFC but wasn't allowed to hold them concurrent. There's a few guys that could've done it but it just wasn't allowed until CM. I'd like to see him fight some of the top guy's in either division but, the guy puts asses in seats. I think the UFC knows if he loses again his PPV draw is fucked I think that why he gets to jump to the head of the line. Alvarez is one of the best match ups for him in the LW division. He's willing to stand and brawl so gets hit alot CM has pop and throws crazy kicks.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 10, 2016)

Mcgregor shows up late to another press conference. I think Dana White's creating a monster.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 11, 2016)

Rashad evans vs Tim Kennedy off 205

Donald Cerrone vs Kelvin Gastellum off 205 KG couldn't make weight for the 4th or 5th time.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 12, 2016)

So who wants to call it.... imma say kabib Johanna and mcgregor


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 12, 2016)

hell yes,Tim Boetsch Rd 1 ko


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> So who wants to call it.... imma say kabib Johanna and mcgregor


I'd be surprised if Johnson beat Khabib . I'll take Alvarez cuz it's mma


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 12, 2016)

Kabib gonna eat him alive


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 12, 2016)

Dagestan in the house


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 12, 2016)

I hope khabib doesn't blow his knee walking to the cage.

Kids been fighting grizzly bears since he 3


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 12, 2016)

Johnson needs to keep standing with him


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2016)

Dont think he can


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Dont think he can


Nobody can


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 12, 2016)

Khabib's been out for two years so he's a bit rusty. CM tried fight with last night security had to seperate them.

Best post fight speech ever, "your guy he tap like chicken"


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Nobody can


Yea ur prob rite... i didnt think johnson was gonna tap


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 12, 2016)

I been sayn it for a while, weidmans a bum he got big on silva fuckin around and a freak accident


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea ur prob rite... i didnt think johnson was gonna tap


Even if CM wins tonight kabib would smash him his first title defense


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2016)

Ohhh yea


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 12, 2016)

3for3...damn he made Alvarez look like a chump


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 13, 2016)

Pretty good performance by Woodley, I don't think Wonderboy has ever taken that much damage in a fight. A couple of times he was almost out for the count! 

McGregor impressed me again, he looked fantastic at LW against the dude who sent RDA to the shadow realm. WTF is next for that guy, Khabib or Ferguson? Will the UFC make him vacate his FW title?

JJ looked good, she totally outclassed Karolina

I hope Weidman's OK, that was a BRUTAL knee, his head just started gushing blood

Mousasi v. Hall 2 next week! GET HYPED!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pretty good performance by Woodley, I don't think Wonderboy has ever taken that much damage in a fight. A couple of times he was almost out for the count!
> 
> McGregor impressed me again, he looked fantastic at LW against the dude who sent RDA to the shadow realm. WTF is next for that guy, Khabib or Ferguson? Will the UFC make him vacate his FW title?
> 
> ...


CM will fight ferguson next. I think the ufc will hold off on khabib fight as long as they can it's a really bad bad match up. I think Mcgregor fights like anderson silva in the way he gets guys pissed off and frustrated until they start getting sloppy and throw hay makers that he can counter. I don't see khabib getting emotional like that from trash talk. If khabib is able to take him down it's gonna be a long night for mcgregor. Khabib is the damian maia of the LW division.

I'm curious as to why nobody uses leg kicks against him. The way he stands with his feet so far apart kind of darting in and out of range. If someone could damage his legs i think it'd be a problem.for him. 

There was some talk of CM fighting woodley. I'd like to see him give aldo a rematch next. If anybody deserves a rematch it's that kid. A 10 year win streak should've earned him that. I think the result would probably be the same, but at least give him the opportunity to redeem himself after being ko'd in 13 seconds.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 13, 2016)

Ferguson will mop the floor with CM, I don't see Ferguson losing anytime soon.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 13, 2016)

How is Uriah Hall a headliner? The guy is a bum..he's beaten nobody.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 13, 2016)

Sounds like mcgregor sayin he wants to own some of the UFC if he's gonna keep fighting...fuck he'll prolly get it too


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 13, 2016)

Id just like to take this time to apologize..... to fuckin nobody 

Ha just watched the fight again.. the man is a show man and does what he says... haters gonna hate


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> How is Uriah Hall a headliner? The guy is a bum..he's beaten nobody.


Those are qualifications for a title shot in the UFC


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 13, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Those are qualifications for a title shot in the UFC





Thanks to that worthless lump of bald shit DTD.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 13, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Id just like to take this time to apologize..... to fuckin nobody
> 
> Ha just watched the fight again.. the man is a show man and does what he says... haters gonna hate





Tony Ferguson will steamroll that potato eatin bitch.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 13, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I been sayn it for a while, weidmans a bum he got big on silva fuckin around and a freak accident





You might be right, I liked Weidman... Maybe he's a chump, seems like damn near everybody whoops Silva when he's off the juice.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 13, 2016)

Corso probably not the 1st time u have said a fighter would do that to the king .. mystic mac to u


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 13, 2016)

What a performance by McGregor!

I went into this thinking Alvarez would dismantle his striking just like he did with RDA and his wrestling would be a huge problem for Mac to overcome. He walked right through that. Eddie had no chance the entire fight. 

It looks like 155 will remain the McGregor division for the time being. I can't wait to see Ferguson take on the Notorious and Khabib, both guys have earned it. I see Ferguson besting McGregor, but I probably shouldn't call fights for a while.. anyone who bets against McGregor at this point is either a fool or loves pain. 

Woodley impressed the hell out of me, even though he had a couple of questionable moments against Wonderboy. Looking forward to watching more from him!

JJ is simply on another level, she's the next Rhonda


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 13, 2016)

It seems when top guys lose it can lead to a few consecutive loses.
Silva loses to weidman twice, bisbing, cormier
gustofson loses to jones, cormier, johnson
RDA loses to alvarez, ferguson
Pettis loses to RDA, alvarez, barboza
mcgregor loses to diaz twice
They say fighting is 90% mental.
Bisbing already said he won't fight Romero, it's a common theme in the ufc.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 13, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> It seems when top guys lose it can lead to a few consecutive loses.
> Silva loses to weidman twice, bisbing, cormier
> gustofson loses to jones, cormier, johnson
> RDA loses to alvarez, ferguson
> ...


Diaz twice lol ... forget to take ur meds today


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What a performance by McGregor!
> 
> I went into this thinking Alvarez would dismantle his striking just like he did with RDA and his wrestling would be a huge problem for Mac to overcome. He walked right through that. Eddie had no chance the entire fight.
> 
> ...


Betting against McGregor is dumb, at least until they stop hand picking opponents.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 13, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Diaz twice lol ... forget to take ur meds today


He quit the first fight, didn't even try to fight off the choke. Gave it up like a whore on prom night. Second fight was close, but don't forget octogon control and aggression are being judged. Hard to have either of those with your back turned running. Diaz isn't even a top fighter so how does that earn a title fight in a different division? It was a business decision from the ufc, it's really that simple. Alvarez was the best chance they had for a 2 division belt holder. He's a sloppy fighter who throws wide punches from his ass, against a great striker with power like CM it's a matter of time before the lights go out. Watch his fight against RDA again you'll see what i mean.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 13, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> He's a sloppy fighter who throws wide punches from his ass, against a great striker with power like CM it's a matter of time before the lights go out. Watch his fight against RDA again you'll see what i mean.









Eddie Annihilated RDA


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 13, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Betting against McGregor is dumb, at least until they stop hand picking opponents.


2 opponents you think McGregor couldn't beat?


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Eddie Annihilated RDA


I know no doubt about it, my point is look at his punches and where they're coming from. McGregor is too good of a striker to brawl with, why do you think he talk's so much shit to guys during the lead up?


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 2 opponents you think McGregor couldn't beat?


I think he could beat all of them, but I think he could win/lose against any of these guys
Diaz beat him already
Mendes dominated him for 2 rounds before he gassed, on 10 day notice
Khabib has never been beat, ever
Ferguson could beat him
johnson could beat him
RDA could beat him
Did you notice the size difference last night? All you heard about him losing was how much bigger diaz was, he looked alot bigger than alvarez didn't hear him use it as an excuse for losing.
You tell me who has he beat that warranted a title shot in either division? He's good, still has some work before being the goat.
Don't forget he's a 2 division champ he's the only one who's been allowed to try. Do you think DJ wouldn't fight cruz if he could hold his belt at 125? Penn, Edgar, Silva none were allowed to even try.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 13, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Corso probably not the 1st time u have said a fighter would do that to the king .. mystic mac to u






I'm not a guy who hates on CM, I Kinda like him...he's a tough guy with a ridiculous left hook ..I just hate Dana, and the hand picked tomato cans he puts in front of the guys he likes. Dana wants this to be the WWF, I despise that cheap gayboy garbage.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 13, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> I know no doubt about it, my point is look at his punches and where they're coming from. McGregor is too good of a striker to brawl with, why do you think he talk's so much shit to guys during the lead up?








He's a great counter puncher no doubt, but he's also being the WWF heel that pussy Dana wants him to be.


Tony Ferguson will beatvtbe dogshit out of him and anybody else in the division... Its ridiculous that Ferguson hasn't had a crack at him already.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 13, 2016)

It looked fixed.. did you guys see 1st rnd when Alvarez was kicking Connor and then Connor yelled and said something to alvares right after he got kicked.. then Alvarez never threw another kick.. just too scripted.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 14, 2016)

UFC Luke Rockhold grappling with Khabib Nurmagomedov by ChokeOuT Cancer




Anybody want bet this isn't McGregors next opponent?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Nov 14, 2016)

Khabib is a horrible matchup for Con but I'll tell you what: Michael Johnson was tagging Khabib pretty well on his feet before he got ground and pounded. If McGregor lands that easily on the feet it may never make it to the ground.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 14, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> Khabib is a horrible matchup for Con but I'll tell you what: Michael Johnson was tagging Khabib pretty well on his feet before he got ground and pounded. If McGregor lands that easily on the feet it may never make it to the ground.


The next day..

"LUCKY PUNCH!!"

"We never saw what Khabib could do on the ground, McGregor got a lucky punch, let's see what happens in the rematch!"

etc., etc.. 

I would love to see both Conor (your chicken) McGregor v. Khabib Nurmagomedov or McGregor v. Ferguson! One of those two guys deserves the fight first. Although I wouldn't complain about a number one contender fight while McGregor either defends or vacates the 145lb strap, hopefully against Aldo or Holloway. If he goes back up to 170 and challenges Woodley, hell, I'd watch that too!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 15, 2016)

Woodley would murder him, Ferguson will hospitalize him, Khabib would give him a great fight...I'd pick Conor.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 15, 2016)

What's a number contender fight? I didn't know they did that in the ufc.


Corso312 said:


> Woodley would murder him, Ferguson will hospitalize him, Khabib would give him a great fight...I'd pick Conor.


Mendes controlled him pretty good on the ground. If Khabib gets him down he's not getting up until the end of the round. That was his first fight in two years and he dominated it, except the first couple minutes. I hope we get to see one or the other or 145 get defended at least. I have a feeling it's gonna be nate diaz again


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 15, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> What's a number contender fight? I didn't know they did that in the ufc.
> 
> Mendes controlled him pretty good on the ground. If Khabib gets him down he's not getting up until the end of the round. That was his first fight in two years and he dominated it, except the first couple minutes. I hope we get to see one or the other or 145 get defended at least. I have a feeling it's gonna be nate diaz again


It probably will be since Nate's the only one in the UFC with a win (and a finish at that) over McGregor. I would love to see the trilogy completed and Nate emerge as the champion with another sub finish over McGregor! I'd also love to see the Aldo rematch before Aldo gets fed up and bolts entirely. I'd also like to see Khabib and Ferguson take the test.. Man, 4 different guys who pretty much equally deserve it against one guy.. I do not like this situation


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 16, 2016)

Khabib just tweeted if his next fight isn't a title fight,he's done fighting for the ufc.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 16, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It probably will be since Nate's the only one in the UFC with a win (and a finish at that) over McGregor. I would love to see the trilogy completed and Nate emerge as the champion with another sub finish over McGregor! I'd also love to see the Aldo rematch before Aldo gets fed up and bolts entirely. I'd also like to see Khabib and Ferguson take the test.. Man, 4 different guys who pretty much equally deserve it against one guy.. I do not like this situation


You can throw T. Woodley in that mix now too


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 16, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> Khabib just tweeted if his next fight isn't a title fight,he's done fighting for the ufc.


It's hard to blame a guy who's never been beat. The interview backstage was funny as hell, his english is much better than it used to be.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 16, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> What's a number contender fight? I didn't know they did that in the ufc.
> 
> Mendes controlled him pretty good on the ground. If Khabib gets him down he's not getting up until the end of the round. That was his first fight in two years and he dominated it, except the first couple minutes. I hope we get to see one or the other or 145 get defended at least. I have a feeling it's gonna be nate diaz again







Mended man handled him, all CM could do was ask the ref to stand it up...I just don't see anybody beating Ferguson, I'm always amazed he makes weight, he looks like a 6'1" 190 lb dude with a huge reach and never stops pressing the action.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Mended man handled him, all CM could do was ask the ref to stand it up...I just don't see anybody beating Ferguson, I'm always amazed he makes weight, he looks like a 6'1" 190 lb dude with a huge reach and never stops pressing the action.


All the fighters are like that, they cut huge amounts of weight. Woodley said he walks around at 205, but fights at 170. I'd like to them weigh in a few hours before the fight closer to their natural weight.
I think ferguson could beat him if kept his composure. He can get a little emotional and McGregor is a master of doing it. He's like a chael sonnen, anderson silva, and diaz brothers all rolled into one minus the heart. CM's next fight will probably be Diaz or Woodley.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 17, 2016)

I wouldn't mind seeing him fight Diaz again but you know it wouldn't be for a title..if they do that it would just be to get him to fight again without the risk of losing a belt...I think his next fight should be kabib but let's face it he'll prolly rematch Alvarez


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 17, 2016)

Khabib has no one to blame but himself. He dominated 2 1/2 rounds of his fight then tapped MJ out.Everyone knows running from your opponent + split decision+ different division= Title shot. I feel for the guys that've been putting in the work and keep getting past over. They need a fighters union.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 18, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Khabib has no one to blame but himself. He dominated 2 1/2 rounds of his fight then tapped MJ out.Everyone knows running from your opponent + split decision+ different division= Title shot. I feel for the guys that've been putting in the work and keep getting past over. They need a fighters union.






Its that piece of shit Dana the douche that is fucking everything up, How does Ferguson not have a title shot? How does khabib not have one? That turd Dana wants to cherry pick fights to keep his golden goose like McGregor safe ..he tried to do that with Rhonda too ..the guy is just awful for the sport.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 18, 2016)

Ferguson deserves a title shot for sure but I think kabib should get one first only for the fact he's undefeated, it's not easy to never lose at that level in the game especially in UFC he shows up and performs every single fight, I also wouldn't mind seeing those two go at it with the winner gettin a title shot Ferguson would be his biggest challenge yet


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 19, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Ferguson deserves a title shot for sure but I think kabib should get one first only for the fact he's undefeated, it's not easy to never lose at that level in the game especially in UFC he shows up and performs every single fight, I also wouldn't mind seeing those two go at it with the winner gettin a title shot Ferguson would be his biggest challenge yet


Kabib has only fought 3 times in the last 2 and a half years so i dnt see him getting a shot.. i can see him and ferguson fighting it out for no.1 contender spot tho


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Its that piece of shit Dana the douche that is fucking everything up, How does Ferguson not have a title shot? How does khabib not have one? That turd Dana wants to cherry pick fights to keep his golden goose like McGregor safe ..he tried to do that with Rhonda too ..the guy is just awful for the sport.


It might end good for the sport. Maybe it'll encourage more fighters to leave for other promotions or organize a union. Fighters should have some leverage like mandatory challengers. Having one person own the company, make the matches, and promote it is crazy. Imagine in the NFL the teams play all 16 games then roger goodell hand picks two teams to go to the super bowl. How do think aldo feels? He should've had rematch immediately. It amazes me the way CM is portrayed as the best ever. Hasn't defended a belt, but he gets treated like and compared to guys like GSP, Silva, aldo, or JJ is absurd. I agree he's definitely ruining the sport. Hopefully they do the right thing but I'm not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 19, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> It might end good for the sport. Maybe it'll encourage more fighters to leave for other promotions or organize a union. Fighters should have some leverage like mandatory challengers. Having one person own the company, make the matches, and promote it is crazy. Imagine in the NFL the teams play all 16 games then roger goodell hand picks two teams to go to the super bowl. How do think aldo feels? He should've had rematch immediately. It amazes me the way CM is portrayed as the best ever. Hasn't defended a belt, but he gets treated like and compared to guys like GSP, Silva, aldo, or JJ is absurd. I agree he's definitely ruining the sport. Hopefully they do the right thing but I'm not gonna hold my breath.


But at the same time if you look at CMs wins his rec really isn't that padded alit of good fighters he's beat and most he beat impressively so can't really knock the guy to much


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 20, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> But at the same time if you look at CMs wins his rec really isn't that padded alit of good fighters he's beat and most he beat impressively so can't really knock the guy to much


I like him as a fighter, i find some of his bullshit a little much and only for the camera. It's the treatment he gets.His first title shot came after beating dennis siver at fw. Won a close split decision vs diaz at 170 pounds gets a title shot at 155? He's only fought a few top guys, one lasted 13 seconds the other dominated him for two rounds on 10 days notice and alvarez who i think is over rated. I was surprised so many other fighters were picking him to win. I don't like it but i can't blame him. If ufc's giving him the opportunity he'd be a fool not to take it, but Id like him to fight the top guys who have earned their shots. 
The way dana white hypes him up as the first two way champ is a little disrespectful to the bj penn and randy coutures of the world. They both held belts in multiple divisions but weren't allowed to have them at the same time.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Nov 22, 2016)

he beat max hollaway and dustin poirier along with siver on his way to the title shot. when he got the shot he dusted aldo, so they must have picked the right guy.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 22, 2016)

What about guy's like Mendes, Edgar, Swanson, Olivera, Lamas, Bermudez? He didn't have to fight any of them. Everyone of them were ranked higher than Poirier or Siver. I think my problem is watching picked fights, not earned fights. It isn't just CM, I don't see why RR gets a title shot. Her last fight was a one sided ass kickin. It's PPV buys, fighters need to treat it as another discipline or they might get looked over. All you need to do is look at guys like cm punk. lol


----------



## tstick (Nov 23, 2016)

And now for something completely different...


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 23, 2016)

Those kids a punks


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 25, 2016)

Cormier vs Johnson 2 cancelled due to injury.
Anyone know that DC was ranked #2 in the light heavy weight division behind jones? Thats nuts


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Mighty Mouse v. Tim Elliot tonight!


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 3, 2016)

is tim elliot the dude that just slammed that guy?


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh nevermind , my bad that dude is 2 times the size of mm.lol.
I don't know who time elliot is,I haven't watched tuf this season.I'm putting my money on mm


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 3, 2016)

Elliott's fought in the UFC a few times. His most memorable fight is probably losing to Benavidez by guillotine and having to tap out with his feet. I'd be surprised if this fight makes it out of the 2nd round.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 3, 2016)

bullshit stoppage during the Ellenberger/Masvidal fight. Ellenberger was getting tuned up a bit by Masvidal but jakes foot was legit caught in the cage.that shit should've been stood up


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> How is Uriah Hall a headliner? The guy is a bum..he's beaten nobody.






Got his ass whooped Again.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 8, 2016)

Who you guys got.. Cerrone or brown?


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 8, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Who you guys got.. Cerrone or brown?


I'm a huge brown fan.dude is a brawler who always pushes forward.ex heroin addict with an awesome work ethic.I think he's going to have a hard time with cerrone,Cowboys been doing great lately....Im still putting my money on Brown..


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 8, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> I'm a huge brown fan.dude is a brawler who always pushes forward.ex heroin addict with an awesome work ethic.I think he's going to have a hard time with cerrone,Cowboys been doing great lately....Im still putting my money on Brown..


 yup i wanna see brown take it but cerrone is a tough fucker lol..

Same with pettis, i wanna see max take it but pettis is unpredictable in early rounds lol they both gotta be careful. It would be scary to roll with pettis on the mat, i only see max successful if he keeps his high volume and tuck ducks lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Who you guys got.. Cerrone or brown?


Cerrone, Brown's last couple performances haven't looked like the beast we've come to love. I think he's looking at the exit in regards to his career, Cerrone is still in contention, so I think he'll push the action. Cerrone by TKO, gonna be an awesome fight!

Max v. Pettis, I hope Max wins and get's the fight with Aldo! Not really sure how I see that one playing out though, it could go either way, both fighters have a pretty decent arsenal and a strong gas tank. Looking forward to this fight!


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 9, 2016)

Pettis missed weight. I wonder if Holloway gets the title shot now whether he wins or loses, anyone know how that works when it's an interim belt? I can't see Pettis going 5 rounds with Holloway. It'd be great to see the weight cutting taken out of the sport.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 9, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Pettis missed weight. I wonder if Holloway gets the title shot now whether he wins or loses, anyone know how that works when it's an interim belt? I can't see Pettis going 5 rounds with Holloway. It'd be great to see the weight cutting taken out of the sport.


Pettis did not look happy lol, he knew he just threw it all out the window.
I believe its back to square one with aldo if max looses but fucking dana just does whatever he wants lol


Its a good fight though! Im curious how pettis will do against holloway, i remember when jeremy stephens had to ask holloway for help with his pettis fight back then.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 9, 2016)

Lol @ swanson.. Looked like he wanted to click choi right there


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 11, 2016)

How did Pettis look? I love watching the guy fight. He was my favorite til Tony Ferguson got my attention about 18 months ago.


I see that overrated cunt is getting a title shot after licking her wounds for 13 months, smh..fuck u Dana


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> How did Pettis look? I love watching the guy fight. He was my favorite til Tony Ferguson got my attention about 18 months ago.
> 
> 
> I see that overrated cunt is getting a title shot after licking her wounds for 13 months, smh..fuck u Dana


Pettis just had a fucked up week lol, everything went wrong for him. Bad luck, funny how people break bones and shit facing holloway. Aldo should clear up any doubts and/or confusions

I think swanson & choi changed my fucking life though lol, Wow that was a brawl


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'll have to keep an eye out for Swanson v Choi if it was that good.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for Swanson v Choi if it was that good.


 after seeing that i gave 2 shits about the main event lol (except for the fact we all learned holloway can fill his gas tank in late rounds holy shit).

Cub vs choi Fight of the year like it or not lmao, let me just say this.... Choi took swansons loaded shots over and over lol swanson was like WHAT THE FUCKKKK! look for cowboy and brown too man, cowboy was cowboy and caught brown with that snap high kick


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for Swanson v Choi if it was that good.


Fight of the year, bro!

Out of nowhere! 

Amazing!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Dec 12, 2016)

I can't believe that kennedy lost to gastelum...


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2016)

Emmett v Holtzman pretty good so far, hope to see a good card tonight.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2016)

The Cali kid has his final fight tonight.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lmao @ Cruz and Garbrandt jawwing back n forth, would like to hear it..fucking Fox hit the dump button and muted half of it.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2016)

Gall v Northcut look good so far, these guys are going up n comers and talented, they don't like each other..gall got round 1


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 29, 2016)

Nunes with a title defense.


----------



## Wilderb (Dec 29, 2016)

Hope she beats the crap out of Rhonda. If she does, Rhonda will retire and go away. Her precious feelings are already hurt and people are saying mean things, lol.


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 30, 2016)

Has the UFC promoted anyone else on this card? The only thing I've seen are the 
"she's back" commercials. There are some really good fights but it's not getting the push some of the more recent events got. 

I hope she RR gets her face caved in and sent packing.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 30, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Has the UFC promoted anyone else on this card? The only thing I've seen are the
> "she's back" commercials. There are some really good fights but it's not getting the push some of the more recent events got.
> 
> I hope she RR gets her face caved in and sent packing.





I hate those commercials, she should have been forced to fight Holm. I hope this over hyped bitch gets brain damage and goes away forever.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 30, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I hate those commercials, she should have been forced to fight Holm. I hope this over hyped bitch gets brain damage and goes away forever.


If she was half the bad ass she thinks she is or is made out to be she would've demanded a rematch with Holm. As much as I don't like some of McGregors antics and bs when he lost all he wanted was a rematch. RR the typical bully that got punched in the mouth and crumbled. Her feelings got hurt, wonder if she remembers talking shit to Bethe Correia or Meisha Tate after beating them or refusing to touch gloves with her opponent.

I'd like to see Cruz put into retirement tonight too.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> View attachment 3864187


Kiss that Hundo goodbye


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh wow, that must be embarrassing for rousy


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 30, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Kiss that Hundo goodbye




He won that bet.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 30, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> If she was half the bad ass she thinks she is or is made out to be she would've demanded a rematch with Holm. As much as I don't like some of McGregors antics and bs when he lost all he wanted was a rematch. RR the typical bully that got punched in the mouth and crumbled. Her feelings got hurt, wonder if she remembers talking shit to Bethe Correia or Meisha Tate after beating them or refusing to touch gloves with her opponent.
> 
> I'd like to see Cruz put into retirement tonight too.





Never liked Cruz, that was the game plan that TJ should have used..I was yelling at the TV for TJ to stop chasing that bitch, that fight could have gone either way IMO. TJ just looked bad because he was swinging n missing and chasing Cruz around for 25 minutes.. Cody stayed in the center n made Cruz fight, no running...he worked him, I loved it! 


As far as the the most over rated bitch I've ever seen in my life, she was fed tomato cans like Kimbo beating up on bums in the back yard, she's never had a chin, never will..you are born with a chin, she's always been a pretender n thankfully she's gone forever.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 31, 2016)

The only thing better than watching cruz and rousey lose, was seeing them get dominated.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 31, 2016)

I wonder if this means rousey vs mayweather is off.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 31, 2016)

Props to Garbrandt, that was an outstanding performance

Rousey should take that $3 mil and retire from MMA. The Holm KO stripped her of her biggest advantage inside the cage; fear. She needed a dominant win over Nunes in order to get that back (kind of how McGregor took the loss to Diaz and came back stronger)

What's the next big card you guys are excited for?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Props to Garbrandt, that was an outstanding performance
> 
> Rousey should take that $3 mil and retire from MMA. The Holm KO stripped her of her biggest advantage inside the cage; fear. She needed a dominant win over Nunes in order to get that back (kind of how McGregor took the loss to Diaz and came back stronger)
> 
> What's the next big card you guys are excited for?




McGregor was winning the Diaz fight before he gassed out, McGregor has a HUGE left hand and very good standup and chin, Rousey was fed handpicked opponents and at no time was she winning the Holm or Mendes fight...she has no chin, she has no power or stand up skills...she was just hyped up by that turd Dana...guys who have never been in a fight or know nothing about the ufc bought into that horseshit~ I've hated her for years, when she said she could beat any man in the bantam weight division is when I really started to hate her..then the wanting to fight mayweather stuff was about the dumbest shit ive ever heard.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 31, 2016)

I hear she thinks she's going Hollywood, lol ...she is ugly, she don't have the look or talent for Hollywood.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 31, 2016)

How you think McGregor feels about RR being allowed to miss all media obligations before and after the fight?
Who's more likely to swallow a bullet today RR or DW?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 31, 2016)

She had the fear aspect about her for a long time, I think even she knew it which is why she avoided the toughest opponents as much as possible (Cyborg). It's an interesting contrast to see as a fight fan the way McGregor and Rousey's losses compare and they way each of them handled it. I think that lends credit to Conor's confidence in himself and detracts from Ronda's. I've read a few reports of how she's shown mental instability, I'm sure there's a lot of pressure fighting at that level. I don't want to see her fight again though..


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 31, 2016)

I think the fact she can't face the media and answer questions makes her look even worse. The decisionator had to do it, I'm sure he wasn't thrilled about it but he did it. I wonder if he gets a rematch with cody.


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Dec 31, 2016)

Rousey is mentally weak, a spoiled little brat that is too soft to face the post fight presser...weak bitch. 


Cruz was gracious in defeat, he should get a rematch after Dillishaw.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 31, 2016)

Honestly I don't know what to think about rousy anymore, she beat Tate n a couple other high lever fighters but her last 2 fight have been devistating loses, she has skill no doubt but I think all the hype n shit is going to her head and effecting her performance... but the way she even holds her hands to box she looks like a 5 year old..and the whole skipping out on the post fight presser just shows what a baby she is


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 31, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Rousey is mentally weak, a spoiled little brat that is too soft to face the post fight presser...weak bitch.
> 
> 
> Cruz was gracious in defeat, he should get a rematch after Dillishaw.


I'm not fan of Cruz but i he deserves a rematch before TJ. There's the whole union issue going on also that TJ was part of. I don't know if that was a good move on his part. Makes me wonder if thats why they're disclosing the
fighters pay now.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 31, 2016)

She needs a refund.
There's a part of me that almost feels sorry for her. The people around her pumped her up and told her she was better than she was so they could cash in.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 1, 2017)

I like that the guys are trying to organize, I hope they get their union and collectively bargain...it is a joke that the over hyped pretender got 3 million for 48 seconds of getting her ass handed to her and the champ made 100k. Plus, that scumbag Dana gives that bitch a title shot after being in hiding for 14 months...if that pussy Dana likes you, he gives you an easy path to the belt ( Lesnar,Lousey Rousey) but Tony Ferguson gotta run a god damn gauntlet to get to the golden goose McGregor.



After Nunes pay her corner and gym fees, housing, travel..how much she see of that 100k? 10k after taxes?


----------



## Biggchong (Jan 1, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> I like that the guys are trying to organize, I hope they get their union and collectively bargain...it is a joke that the over hyped pretender got 3 million for 48 seconds of getting her ass handed to her and the champ made 100k. Plus, that scumbag Dana gives that bitch a title shot after being in hiding for 14 months...if that pussy Dana likes you, he gives you an easy path to the belt ( Lesnar,Lousey Rousey) but Tony Ferguson gotta run a god damn gauntlet to get to the golden goose McGregor.
> 
> 
> 
> After Nunes pay her corner and gym fees, housing, travel..how much she see of that 100k? 10k after taxes?


She's getting PPV money


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 1, 2017)

Biggchong said:


> She's getting PPV money




How much did that clown CD punk make for his embarrassment? Dana the Douche has ruined the sport.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 1, 2017)

I found it... It's 500k to get absolutely worked n embarrassed by a no name Mickey Gall...and apparently its CM punk. Not CD , but who gives a fuck? Its a travesty either way.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 1, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/www.mmafighting.com/platform/amp/2016/9/12/12889882/ufc-203-salaries-cm-punk-banks-500000-in-mma-debut?client=ms-android-att-aio-us


----------



## Biggchong (Jan 2, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> I found it... It's 500k to get absolutely worked n embarrassed by a no name Mickey Gall...and apparently its CM punk. Not CD , but who gives a fuck? Its a travesty either way.


He got a percentage of PPV as well. Those purses reported to the comission are not always true. They get more on the back end


----------



## Roobarb (Jan 3, 2017)

Lol


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 3, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> How much did that clown CD punk make for his embarrassment? Dana the Douche has ruined the sport.


He's on his way to ruining it. A year from now it'll be guys dropping atomic elbows from the top of the cage, wearing face paint and shit. I seen yesterday Bisbing vs Woodley at 180 pound catch weight. I'm not sure if it's real or not, then khabib vs Ferguson for an interim belt at 209. I guess everyone gets a belt interim, tag team, intercontinental you name. It'll get worse 4 billion is a big nut to pay back.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 3, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> He's on his way to ruining it. A year from now it'll be guys dropping atomic elbows from the top of the cage, wearing face paint and shit. I seen yesterday Bisbing vs Woodley at 180 pound catch weight. I'm not sure if it's real or not, then khabib vs Ferguson for an interim belt at 209. I guess everyone gets a belt interim, tag team, intercontinental you name. It'll get worse 4 billion is a big nut to pay back.




Dana been hiding CM from Khabib and Ferguson forever, time is running out though..the winner of Ferguson~Khabib will destroy CM.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 5, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> Dana been hiding CM from Khabib and Ferguson forever, time is running out though..the winner of Ferguson~Khabib will destroy CM.


If ferguson vs khabib happens. Ferguson wanted a new contract that pays him the same as khabib. I don't know if the ufc will do it, but khabib offered him 200k of his purse to fight.

I think CM will be exposed shortly just like rousey was.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 5, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I think CM will be exposed shortly just like rousey was.


Then let's make an avatar bet


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 5, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then let's make an avatar bet


I'm not confident in Ferguson he's an emotional fighter but khabib beats him in my opinion. It won't be for what 10 months I'll take that bet.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 5, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I'm not confident in Ferguson he's an emotional fighter but khabib beats him in my opinion. It won't be for what 10 months I'll take that bet.


It's usually just 1 month, why 10 months?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 5, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I'm not confident in Ferguson he's an emotional fighter but khabib beats him in my opinion. It won't be for what 10 months I'll take that bet.




I like em both, could go either way..should be a great fight.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 5, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's usually just 1 month, why 10 months?


I mean when CM fights again, he's taken time off for having a baby.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 5, 2017)

You boys see the top 200 ufc fighters all time ranking? 

It was a joke, awful chronology.. Lotta fighters that have no biz being listed let alone listed high. 

The list is really abysmal, here it is. http://heatst.com/entertainment/the-complete-list-of-the-ufcs-200-greatest-fighters-of-all-time/



I forgot how juiced up Mark Kerr was, dude was fucking huge.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 7, 2017)

Dana White admits 'protecting' Conor McGregor from Nate Diaz; Holloway at UH Game; Jhenny Andrade

I think the chance of seeing CM vs Khabib are next to zero. He has too much talent to be put in such tough fights. smh


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 7, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> You boys see the top 200 ufc fighters all time ranking?
> 
> It was a joke, awful chronology.. Lotta fighters that have no biz being listed let alone listed high.
> 
> ...


They got #1 right.
The new pound for pound rankings are laughable.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Dana White admits 'protecting' Conor McGregor from Nate Diaz; Holloway at UH Game; Jhenny Andrade
> 
> I think the chance of seeing CM vs Khabib are next to zero. He has too much talent to be put in such tough fights. smh



Khabib v Ferguson is on, he can't hide from the winner.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 13, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> Khabib v Ferguson is on, he can't hide from the winner.


I seen on tv today Dana White offered Floyd and Conor 25 million each plus ppv to fight. What happens to the belt then? I'd imagine if that fight happens it's gonna put a hold on the 155 belt for who knows how long.

It's funny CM won the first belt about a year and a half , two years ago and never defended either belt fw or lw. Same thing with the cage warrior belts he held, he's never had a fight with his belts on the line. So whether it's a maywether fight or the trilogy with nate diaz, aldo at 155, woodley at 170, or nick diaz at 170. I don't think we'll see CM defending his belt anytime soon. Why else would they have khabib vs. ferguson for an interim belt already. CM just won the belt less than 2 months ago, it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I seen on tv today Dana White offered Floyd and Conor 25 million each plus ppv to fight. What happens to the belt then? I'd imagine if that fight happens it's gonna put a hold on the 155 belt for who knows how long.
> 
> It's funny CM won the first belt about a year and a half , two years ago and never defended either belt fw or lw. Same thing with the cage warrior belts he held, he's never had a fight with his belts on the line. So whether it's a maywether fight or the trilogy with nate diaz, aldo at 155, woodley at 170, or nick diaz at 170. I don't think we'll see CM defending his belt anytime soon. Why else would they have khabib vs. ferguson for an interim belt already. CM just won the belt less than 2 months ago, it doesn't make sense to me.



Mayweather won't fight CM, he's just using him to keep his name out there and stay relevant. Why would CM and Floyd want Dana involved anyway? They don't need that bitch, Both those guys are their own hype men.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 14, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> Mayweather won't fight CM, he's just using him to keep his name out there and stay relevant. Why would CM and Floyd want Dana involved anyway? They don't need that bitch, Both those guys are their own hype men.


CM wouldn't have a choice he's under contract with DW.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> CM wouldn't have a choice he's under contract with DW.




Ah OK, didn't know that contract fell under boxing.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 15, 2017)

I hope bj penn doesn't get killed tonight.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2017)

Just got home, let's see what Penn can do...I gotta think Penn gets steamrolled, I know nothing about his opponent.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2017)

That was embarrassing, Penn got steamrolled, had no business in there.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 16, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> That was embarrassing, Penn got steamrolled, had no business in there.


That was difficult to watch.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 16, 2017)

Very difficult to watch, this is the ufc now under Dana...a fucking joke. 


Dana: Hey, I think we can bring in broads, WWF chumps and washed up hasbeens to make some dough. 


Real UFC fans :


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 16, 2017)

The new owners are from a talent agency that runs things like miss universe. They don't seem to have a clue about the business they bought for 4 billion dollars. It's disappointing to watch it turn into the wwe, hand picked fights that only promote their "stars" I think that's what Saturday night was. Penn had no business in there with that kid, the kids on a tear wins the ultimate fighter and has been undefeated since 6-0 in the ufc. BJ hasn't fought in about 3 years, last time he did he got the shit kicked outta him by frankie edgar. Seen any promo's for 208? Who the fuck is de Randamie? lol I don't think it's gonna break any ppv records they should make it for an interim belt like every other main event.
Ulka Sasaki looks like a tranny

*UFC 208: Holm vs de Randamie - UFC.com*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 16, 2017)

Damn, this was pretty interesting to watch






Yair Rodriguez is someone to keep an eye on


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2017)

Who you guys like in Habib v Ferguson? 

I think it be pretty cool to have that fight in Mother Russia.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 19, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> Who you guys like in Habib v Ferguson?
> 
> I think it be pretty cool to have that fight in Mother Russia.


Man, I have been wanting to see that fight for a while! I can't wait!

I'm taking Khabib based on his confidence, but who knows. Ferguson is a killer and has been on an impressive tear through the division. Whichever guy wins gets McGregor! I would like to see both of those fights, too! I think Khabib poses a bigger threat though


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 19, 2017)

My money would be on khabib. It should be a good fight, but if khabib gets it to the ground I don't see anyone beating him. I hope he stays healthy, dominic cruz and khabib have a lot of bad luck with injuries i


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 22, 2017)

Tito Ortiz beat Chael Sonnen rear naked choke 1st round, I'm surprised either one of them is still fighting.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2017)

I DVR that bellator card, I just watched it 2nite..fuckin awful, that Tito vs Sonnen fight was like Dada5000 vs Kimbo... Then king Mo was trying to hype a fight up with Rampage(who looks likes 300#) what a terrible waste of space on my DVR.


One of Gracie's kids or nephews lost in the most boring fight I've ever seen, the crowd was booing from the first round til the end of the 3rd... First time I've seen a ref tell two guys who were standing the whole time to " fight guys"


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> I DVR that bellator card, I just watched it 2nite..fuckin awful, that Tito vs Sonnen fight was like Dada5000 vs Kimbo... Then king Mo was trying to hype a fight up with Rampage(who looks likes 300#) what a terrible waste of space on my DVR.
> 
> 
> One of Gracie's kids or nephews lost in the most boring fight I've ever seen, the crowd was booing from the first round til the end of the 3rd... First time I've seen a ref tell two guys who were standing the whole time to " fight guys"


Tito straight manhandled Chael

I saw a guy get DQ'd one time because he was avoiding the fight! 

Who you got, Cerrone v. Masvidal?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 25, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Tito straight manhandled Chael
> 
> I saw a guy get DQ'd one time because he was avoiding the fight!
> 
> Who you got, Cerrone v. Masvidal?




C
O
W
B
O
Y


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 28, 2017)

Why the fuck is nate marquardt fighting again? His last fight against kelvin gastelum his corner stopped it because he couldn't get off the stool. UFC's going down the drain they need to bring back chael, tito, rampage, tank,bj, royce, liddell and start a geriatric division.

Holly Holm is fighting for a belt after losing her last two fights at a lighter weight against a girl that lost to the 135lb champ. They're getting the McGregor treatment. Everybody gets a belt, It must get ppv buys from bandwagon fans that don't know shit.


----------



## Richie LxP (Jan 28, 2017)

anyone watching the fights tonight? ufc and boxing?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 28, 2017)

Richie LxP said:


> anyone watching the fights tonight? ufc and boxing?


UFC fights were pretty good. Great finish in that main event!!!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 28, 2017)

I was surprised the cerone fight went into the second round, he was done. Seems like the fighters home town crowd gets the refs to let it go a little bit sometimes. It's nice to see some new blood in the HW division.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 28, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Why the fuck is nate marquardt fighting again? His last fight against kelvin gastelum his corner stopped it because he couldn't get off the stool. UFC's going down the drain they need to bring back chael, tito, rampage, tank,bj, royce, liddell and start a geriatric division.


Genuine LOL! Damn that was funny!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyone catch DW's post fight remarks? He was asked about Nunes fighting for the 145 belt he said "pump the brakes pump the brakes she needs to defend her belt first" so she has to fight a girl she already beat. I used to like DW, now I'd pay to watch Nunes slap the shit outta him. That should be the next PPV main event.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Anyone catch DW's post fight remarks? He was asked about Nunes fighting for the 145 belt he said "pump the brakes pump the brakes she needs to defend her belt first" so she has to fight a girl she already beat. I used to like DW, now I'd pay to watch Nunes slap the shit outta him. That should be the next PPV main event.


Didn't catch that, thanks for sharing. Hopefully they are getting ready to put on some good shows cuz that 208 I'm not buying. And i love paying for the PPV's.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 31, 2017)

Cowboy got worked, that kid is tough..great boxer.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 4, 2017)

Diaz vs Alvarez


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 1, 2017)

GSP commin back to fight bisping...man wouldn't that suck if GSP lost


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 1, 2017)

GSP lost his last fight, been out for a couple years, and coming back to fight at 185. I wouldn't be shocked if he lost. I feel bad for all the guys that earned a title fight and just got passed over again.

UFC 209
wonderboy by tko
khabib by ko


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2017)

If Bisping wins, he'll be the only fighter to beat Anderson Silva and GSP. That should be an interesting fight

Wonderboy
Can't call Khabib v. Ferguson, I'm hyped for that one!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 1, 2017)

I think kabib will win too, but not by ko his hands arnt anywhere near as good as fergies I think Kabib takes it by sub


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 2, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If Bisping wins, he'll be the only fighter to beat Anderson Silva and GSP. That should be an interesting fight
> 
> Wonderboy
> Can't call Khabib v. Ferguson, I'm hyped for that one!


I think if GSP is going to fight at 185 he and Anderson Silva would've been epic. That fight was talked about for years, i'd like to see it before they get to old.

I'm hoping no one gets injured between now and Saturday night lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 2, 2017)

Silvas won some fights but he's lost his magic I don't see him being dominant again...I think GSP knows he can out wrestle bisping if he has to and he always had a nice jab I think those two things will be the fight


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 3, 2017)

True to form another fight removed from 209. The co main cancelled due to unsafe weight cutting. This sucks!!
*Co-main event of UFC 209 is canceleled due to weight issue with Kha...*
Should've asked Diaz to fight Ferguson @209


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2017)

Goddamnit


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 14, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Goddamnit





What?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> What?


Khabib had to pull out against Ferguson a-fucking-gain.. 

Did you catch Barboza's knee from Hell landing on Dariush at the last event? That was INSANE!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 17, 2017)

Don't think I caught the last card, I did see Khabib backed out, I been waiting 2 years for Tony to get his shot..very frustrating for Tony, I'm sure.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 18, 2017)

Holy shit Marc Diakiese v. Teemu Packalen finish!

This kid is someone to keep your eye on!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 2, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holy shit Marc Diakiese v. Teemu Packalen finish!
> 
> This kid is someone to keep your eye on!


Hell yeah badass taekwando fighter. Crazy kicks


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2017)

What are your top 5 favorite fights?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 3, 2017)

Lenore Garcia and Korean zombie should be in everyone's top5 as well as Bonnard and Griffen


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 3, 2017)

Jones vs gustofson
lawler vs condit
edgar vs maynard 3
aldo vs mendez 2
valasquez vs dos santos

Is everyone excited to see DC dry hump rumble jonhson this weekend? It would be nice if this card doesn't fall apart the day before the event


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 3, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What are your top 5 favorite fights?


Robbie Lawler vs Rory McDonald
Nate Diaz vs Conor McGregor 1 and 2
Cub Swanson vs The Korean Superboy
Holly Holm vs Ronda Rousey

Off the top of my head


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 3, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Is everyone excited to see DC dry hump rumble jonhson this weekend?


Yes big time!!! But I think DC is going to KO rumble. Maybe not straight ko but land a huge uppercut and have the fight stopped due to Johnson not be able to fight back.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 3, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes big time!!! But I think DC is going to KO rumble. Maybe not straight ko but land a huge uppercut and have the fight stopped due to Johnson not be able to fight back.


FUUUCK NO! Rumbles gonna KO dc stiff then he's taking out Jones next


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 3, 2017)

L


Dabbinblunted said:


> FUUUCK NO! Rumbles gonna KO dc stiff then he's taking out Jones next


No way, even if he beats DC nobody can beat jones in LHW, prolly most if not all HW too...love him or hate him he's a amazing fighter, best fighter in the world imo


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 3, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> L
> 
> No way, even if he beats DC nobody can beat jones in LHW, prolly most if not all HW too...love him or hate him he's a amazing fighter, best fighter in the world imo


I like Jones and he'd for sure be the favorite against rumble or anyone else but rumbles ko power is scary lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 3, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I like Jones and he'd for sure be the favorite against rumble or anyone else but rumbles ko power is scary lol


Rumble already got slaughtered by DC. Re watch the fight its so lopsided.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 3, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Rumble already got slaughtered by DC. Re watch the fight its so lopsided.


Yeah DC broke rumble and basically made him give up on the ground but dc don't wanna stand with him


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> L
> 
> No way, even if he beats DC nobody can beat jones in LHW, prolly most if not all HW too...love him or hate him he's a amazing fighter, best fighter in the world imo


No doubt about it. He's beat everyone they've put in front of him, beat them at their own game and made it look easy. The only exemption being AG


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 4, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Yeah DC broke rumble and basically made him give up on the ground but dc don't wanna stand with him


Watching DC fight is like watching gay porn at 3am on cinemax. 
DC's mentioned having to beat Jones for his legacy a couple times recently. If he looks past rumble he's making a huge mistake, especially after dominating him the first time. Either way who ever wins won't have the belt long, unless they make some more interim champs. 
It's crazy to think rumble used to fight at 170lbs


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 5, 2017)

DC's getting KO'd 1st round watch.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 5, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> DC's getting KO'd 1st round watch.



Like he did here, right?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm in it for the show! Win or lose, both guys are warriors. I think I'd rather see AJ take on Jones instead of DC, but the history between Jones and DC is entertaining, gotta admit. Jones is a legit heel, it's almost like a David vs. Goliath story


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 6, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 3919711
> 
> 
> Like he did here, right?


He dominated him the first time no doubt about it.



Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm in it for the show! Win or lose, both guys are warriors. I think I'd rather see AJ take on Jones instead of DC, but the history between Jones and DC is entertaining, gotta admit. Jones is a legit heel, it's almost like a David vs. Goliath story


Jones has him mind fucked. Almost every interview DC does he brings up Jones.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 6, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> He dominated him the first time no doubt about it.
> 
> 
> Jones has him mind fucked. Almost every interview DC does he brings up Jones.


These make me laugh


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 6, 2017)

I can't root for for him he's a hell of a fighter probably a good guy, but he's such a fuckin whiner. He reminds me of baby huey


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 7, 2017)

DC misses weight by 1.2 pounds at 10:57 am comes back at 10:59 am and makes it. How the fuck does that happen? shady shit


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 7, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> DC misses weight by 1.2 pounds at 10:57 am comes back at 10:59 am and makes it. How the fuck does that happen? shady shit


He took a piss?


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 7, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> He took a piss?


They don't drink fluids before a weigh in thats what makes it dangerous. Almost every event someone misses weight lately. It's odd to see one guy over 1.2 lbs and one under 1.2 lbs.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 7, 2017)

Dc pushed down on the towel just enough to "make weight" apparently it's an old wrestling trick...lol well played dc


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 7, 2017)

Well his hand was on the towel the second time...how could they not catch that...


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 7, 2017)

CHEATER!!!!! CHEATER!!!! This fuckin guy is bad for the sport. Throws shoes in a lobby full of women, children, the elderly, and disabled with their guide dogs. Punches a ref trying to take cheap shot at a superior fighter after the bell, now this. Tsk tsk Daniel real champions don't cheat. 

This is in buffalo, if it was Vegas they might've caught it. Wonder if Jones brings it up when he's calling the fight cage side. 

Kelvin Gastelum is out of UFC 212 against Silva because of the evil weed. Wonder if the sports world will ever get their outta their asses and update the rules. If I was pro athlete I'd prefer my opponent smoked weed all day everyday. He tested positive when tested before the Belfort fight which was 3/11 sooo what's the point of testing if you don't have the results back before the fight and allow the fight to happen anyway?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2017)

1.2lbs doesn't mean anything to me, Johnson seems to agree; 






I don't think you can lift yourself up off a towel held by two people to take off weight and still get a consistent result. Try it yourself, the scale won't level because your arms aren't producing the same amount of force throughout the weighing in. Maybe you could do it if you locked your elbows but from watching the Clip, Cormier just kind of posted his arms on top of the towel to look down at the scale, it didn't look purposeful to me at all.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> DC misses weight by 1.2 pounds at 10:57 am comes back at 10:59 am and makes it. How the fuck does that happen? shady shit


Took a shit or he threw up.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't care about the pound either but it's funny for a guy that loves talkin shit about people to clearly cheat then lie about it. His excuse was the scale was broken thats why he was over. 
First time hands by his sides overweight 2nd time hands resting on the towel on weight? If you see him laying the weight of his arms on the towel while watching the scale you need glasses.
Funny thing less than a minute later rumble weighed in light.

Really in all honesty they need to fix weight cutting before someone gets hurt. Maybe have weighed between fights like out of competition drug tests. Give them a certain they have to maintain between fights. If you fight at 205 the heaviest you can be is 215


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Took a shit or he threw up.


I was thinking threw up too, there gotta be atleast a lb worth of acid in your stomach


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I was thinking threw up too, there gotta be atleast a lb worth of acid in your stomach


Maybe he jacked off.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2017)

I just rewatched it, there is no way he could get a pound or more out of the shit he did with the towel, no fuckin way at all. Impossible. You listen to Cormier talk, you understand he's not the type of guy to cheat, his history during his career proves that. This isn't some kind of Cormier fanboy talk either, I have no horse in this fight. I just don't think a pound matters when it comes down to something as trivial as a towel post.. They've been preparing for each other since Jones fucked up last


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I just rewatched it, there is no way he could get a pound or more out of the shit he did with the towel, no fuckin way at all. Impossible. You listen to Cormier talk, you understand he's not the type of guy to cheat, his history during his career proves that. This isn't some kind of Cormier fanboy talk either, I have no horse in this fight. I just don't think a pound matters when it comes down to something as trivial as a towel post.. They've been preparing for each other since Jones fucked up last


Hopefully he gets his fat ass knocked out.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2017)

I tried the towel trick, he definitely cheated. He didn't lift himself he just rested his arm weight on the towel. He looked like shit, not as fresh as the last time they fought.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 8, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I don't care about the pound either but it's funny for a guy that loves talkin shit about people to clearly cheat then lie about it. His excuse was the scale was broken thats why he was over.
> First time hands by his sides overweight 2nd time hands resting on the towel on weight? If you see him laying the weight of his arms on the towel while watching the scale you need glasses.
> Funny thing less than a minute later rumble weighed in light.
> 
> Really in all honesty they need to fix weight cutting before someone gets hurt. Maybe have weighed between fights like out of competition drug tests. Give them a certain they have to maintain between fights. If you fight at 205 the heaviest you can be is 215


Or they could have monthly weigh ins for active fighters and u have to make the weight you wanna fight at, having to do a cut monthly would prolly make a lot of people stop, and those that do it deserve to be bigger that's some serious dedication


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 8, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I just rewatched it, there is no way he could get a pound or more out of the shit he did with the towel, no fuckin way at all. Impossible.* You listen to Cormier talk, you understand he's not the type of guy to cheat,* his history during his career proves that. This isn't some kind of Cormier fanboy talk either, I have no horse in this fight. I just don't think a pound matters when it comes down to something as trivial as a towel post.. They've been preparing for each other since Jones fucked up last


Right, that's why I posted it. That's what he likes to claim. He's might be the biggest douche bag in the sport. He loves talking shit about other people. Watching him cry tonight will be fun. 

Second event in a row that gym had a fighter in the main or co main event that couldn't make weight.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 8, 2017)

Haahahahahahahhaahahhahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DC The champ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 8, 2017)

Exactly the same as the first fight


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 8, 2017)

DC is unreal!!!!! Greatest champ ever!!!!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 8, 2017)

Weismann showing what a punk he is, I never bought the hype I been sayin he's a bum since he beat silva


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Right, that's why I posted it. That's what he likes to claim. He's might be the biggest douche bag in the sport. He loves talking shit about other people. Watching him cry tonight will be fun.
> 
> Second event in a row that gym had a fighter in the main or co main event that couldn't make weight.


rofl


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 9, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> DC is unreal!!!!! Greatest champ ever!!!!!


Technically he's not even the champ...has to beat jones first he's kinda like a long term interum champ


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 9, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Technically he's not even the champ...has to beat jones first he's kinda like a long term interum champ


It'd be nice if Jones could agree to it


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 9, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It'd be nice if Jones could agree to it


Well considering jones already beat him, and out wrestled him at that, it's hard to call D.C. The champ


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 9, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well considering jones already beat him, and out wrestled him at that, it's hard to call D.C. The champ


DC is on Larry Homes type champion level. You've gone crazy to say technically he's not the champ.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 9, 2017)

The "champ" also wasn't able to make weight don't forget. Technically that shouldn't have a championship fight. Larry Holmes level? You gotta be trollin. Don't forget he lost the fight before he fought for the belt. That's a McGregor level champ when losing earns you a title shot. He beat rumble last night, a split decision vs Gus, and he dry humped an old middle weight with 2 days notice for 3 rounds. He's old and fat like Holmes that's about it.

I haven't seen the fights yet, but from what I've read Rumble tried to wrestle DC, which is horrible idea for anybody.
Mousasi vs Weidman I seen this fight what a shit show that was. The UFC should consider not going back until they get their shit straight. There was the weigh in issue, the implant problem, the legal knee that they gave weidman time to recover from then ended up stopping the fight, and last event Holm gets tagged after the bell in multiple rounds and nothing was done. Get your shit together NY.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 9, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> DC is on Larry Homes type champion level. You've gone crazy to say technically he's not the champ.


Like I said he's a long term interum champ, I don't know how anyone can disagree tbh....


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 9, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> DC's getting KO'd 1st round watch.


Remember when you said this couple pages back? I tried telling you guys. And then @Bublonichronic was like yup thats the truth thats whats going to happen. Actually almost all of you guys said this. 
Please just listen to me next time.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 9, 2017)

They need to clarify that rule.

At the time the knee was thrown the hand was on the ground. So is it at the time of impact where is the hand or where is the hand when the strike is thrown.

To me, the intent of the rule is to protect the fighter being struck, which I feel would mean that when the hands are on the ground, if you throw a strike, that should be illegal.

Otherwise you end up with mofos wanting to hurry and put their hands down at the time of the impact, making legal strikes illegal? 

Seems like a stupid rule and we saw the outcome of implementation last night... really sad.

Seems like "Rumble" had his mind up that he was done, which maybe he was ready to lose, maybe even counted on it. Made no sense his strategy, and his coaches bailed on him at the interview, it all seemed really odd.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 9, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Remember when you said this couple pages back? I tried telling you guys. And then @Bublonichronic was like yup thats the truth thats whats going to happen. Actually almost all of you guys said this.
> Please just listen to me next time.


Actually I never speculated on the fight, by if I would have I would have said D.C. Dry humps him for 5 rounds, I can't wait for jones to beat the piss out of him again you can quote me on that after the next fight


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 10, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Remember when you said this couple pages back? I tried telling you guys. And then @Bublonichronic was like yup thats the truth thats whats going to happen. Actually almost all of you guys said this.
> Please just listen to me next time.


I was hoping he got KO'd



CannaBruh said:


> They need to clarify that rule.
> 
> At the time the knee was thrown the hand was on the ground. So is it at the time of impact where is the hand or where is the hand when the strike is thrown.
> 
> ...


I think they made it confusing. Most of the time the one throwing the strike can't really see the other guy's hands. If you're on your feet you should be able to be kneed regardless where your hands are.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 10, 2017)

Stupid main and co-main wtf!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Apr 11, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> DC is unreal!!!!! Greatest champ ever!!!!!


This guy....


----------



## Shea_Heights (Apr 13, 2017)

Jacare vs Whittaker this weekend should be a scrap.Big fan of both guys but I hope whittaker can pull off the upset.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 13, 2017)

Shea_Heights said:


> Jacare vs Whittaker this weekend should be a scrap.Big fan of both guys but I hope whittaker can pull off the upset.


Both have a lot at stake and a lot to lose. Those usually have the most entertaining results! Looking forward to it!

Are you a fan of McGregor yet? Your thoughts on him v. Mayweather?


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 13, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Both have a lot at stake and a lot to lose. Those usually have the most entertaining results! Looking forward to it!
> 
> Are you a fan of McGregor yet? Your thoughts on him v. Mayweather?


Neither Jacare or Whittaker have much to lose in the UFC. Win or Lose neither guy will be fighting for a belt. Same with Moussasi and Romero they all come behind a 50 year old henderson and a welterweight that retired 2 years ago.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 13, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Neither Jacare or Whittaker have much to lose in the UFC. Win or Lose neither guy will be fighting for a belt. Same with Moussasi and Romero they all come behind a 50 year old henderson and a welterweight that retired 2 years ago.


Whittaker is on his way up and if Jacare gets a loss from him he'll stall his entire career while it's at it's peak! If Whittaker loses he'll be back at square one. Both guys have a ton riding on this fight!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Apr 14, 2017)

LOL still riding his D i see are ya kid 

Get wrecked kid.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 14, 2017)

McGregor is legit....once his ground game gets even close to as tight as his stand up he will be in the running for lb4lb...love him or hate him the guy is a talent...being choked out by a Diaz isn't that embarrassing theyr both amazing fighters and high level bjj black belts


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 14, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> McGregor is legit....once his ground game gets even close to as tight as his stand up he will be in the running for lb4lb...love him or hate him the guy is a talent...being choked out by a Diaz isn't that embarrassing theyr both amazing fighters and high level bjj black belts


Who is McGregor to fight next?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 15, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Who is McGregor to fight next?


Doesn't matter he'll more then likely destroy them, you know he's working on his ground game I think he will eventually go down as one of the best fighters in the world, Muhammad Ali /Jon jones status....he actually kinda reminds me of Ali already


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 15, 2017)

Just face it your boy D.C. Is a one trick pony after jones beats him I guarantee he'll just be a announcer and be remembered as the chump who filled in for jones and dry humped his way to the INTERIM belt


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 15, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Who is McGregor to fight next?


Someone who can't take his belt like always. Zero title defenses in his career so even when he loses he doesn't lose anything. It's fuckin brilliant on his part. There's a good amount of people that think Mayweather is gonna have cake walk with him, I think people are going to be surprised. It takes one punch from Mcgregor even with big gloves.



Bublonichronic said:


> Doesn't matter he'll more then likely destroy them, you know he's working on his ground game I think he will eventually go down as one of the best fighters in the world, Muhammad Ali /Jon jones status....he actually kinda reminds me of Ali already


Not close to either.




 Boston marathon is monday


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 15, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> There's a good amount of people that think Mayweather is gonna have cake walk with him


Floyd got a bronze in Atlanta i think. Cake walk isn't even the word. Have you seen Connor sparring sessions? Are you aware how they spar in Mayweathers gym? You've gone absolutely mad dude.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Apr 16, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Floyd got a bronze in Atlanta i think. Cake walk isn't even the word. Have you seen Connor sparring sessions? Are you aware how they spar in Mayweathers gym? You've gone absolutely mad dude.


This guy


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 16, 2017)

Great fights, Roberts the shit.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 17, 2017)

Whittaker vs Souza was awesome and mighty mouse is the perfect beast man


----------



## hellmutt bones (Apr 18, 2017)

Waterson got mauled!! Rose looked way bigger and stronger in every way..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2017)

hellmutt bones said:


> Waterson got mauled!! Rose looked way bigger and stronger in every way..


There's something appealing about Rose's shaved head, man. It looks good on her


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 19, 2017)

So I guess Diego Sanchez is a huge pussy.


https://www.google.com/amp/www.mmamania.com/platform/amp/2017/4/19/15362544/ufc-fight-night-108-diego-sanchez-blames-medical-marijuana-recent-heart-problems-mma


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 19, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's something appealing about Rose's shaved head, man. It looks good on her


I hate it, she kicked ass though


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I hate it, she kicked ass though















You win


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 19, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You win


She looks fine as hell with long hair,
Went from a 8 to a 4.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 19, 2017)

You are silly if you think McGregor has any chance at Mayweather in a square ring go see the Gatti fight. Mayweather will play the cards cause that's how you win sometimes, like in that second fight between McGregor and Diaz..

Dude was RUNNING from Diaz, knowing that round 1 saved his ass at the judges (that and the promotional potential if you're cynical) 

Next time Diaz needs to stay away from the chems before walking into the ring, he seemed to kind of wakeup after that ugly first round.

The MMA fighter that really impresses me is Demetrious Johnson, I'd love to see him and a "Floyd in his prime" in a boxing ring.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> So I guess Diego Sanchez is a huge pussy.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.mmamania.com/platform/amp/2017/4/19/15362544/ufc-fight-night-108-diego-sanchez-blames-medical-marijuana-recent-heart-problems-mma


He was with Jon Jones when it happened........JJ's been known to indulge on occasion with other substances. He's supposed to fight this weekend, hope he does he's fun to watch.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> So I guess Diego Sanchez is a huge pussy.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.mmamania.com/platform/amp/2017/4/19/15362544/ufc-fight-night-108-diego-sanchez-blames-medical-marijuana-recent-heart-problems-mma


_"It was the weed!"
Dr. "No, it was a muscle in your chest, medical marijuana is essentially harmless.."
"IT WAS THE FUCKING WEED!! YEEEEES, YESSS!!, YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!! I'LL KILL YOU!!!"_

...is how I imagine the conversation went..


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 19, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _"It was the weed!"
> Dr. "No, it was a muscle in your chest, medical marijuana is essentially harmless.."
> "IT WAS THE FUCKING WEED!! YEEEEES, YESSS!!, YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!! I'LL KILL YOU!!!"_
> 
> ...is how I imagine the conversation went..


I would hate to drink with that guy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 19, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> He was with Jon Jones when it happened........JJ's been known to indulge on occasion with other substances. He's supposed to fight this weekend, hope he does he's fun to watch.


He's definitely intense.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> He's definitely intense.


Intense but ultimately disappointing


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 19, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Intense but ultimately disappointing


Anyone that gives themselves nicknames Usually is.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 19, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> You are silly if you think McGregor has any chance at Mayweather in a square ring go see the Gatti fight. Mayweather will play the cards cause that's how you win sometimes, like in that second fight between McGregor and Diaz..
> 
> Dude was RUNNING from Diaz, knowing that round 1 saved his ass at the judges (that and the promotional potential if you're cynical)
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of either guy, but to dismiss CM's punching power is a mistake. Mayweather isn't eating the shots like Diaz did, nobody will.You could bounce a bat off his forehead and he'd still be coming forward. Floyd is older, much smaller, and has been inactive for 2 years. For floyd to win it'll take multiple rounds, for cm to win one good shot. 

I think DJ is good. I think some is from lack of competition in the weight class. in the we Tim Elliot had him in multiple chokes when they fought. I'd like to see him move up to 135 again. He needs to fight and beat better fighters before putting him at the same level as Anderson Silva or Jon Jones.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 19, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I'm not a fan of either guy, but to dismiss CM's punching power is a mistake. Mayweather isn't eating the shots like Diaz did, nobody will.You could bounce a bat off his forehead and he'd still be coming forward. Floyd is older, much smaller, and has been inactive for 2 years. For floyd to win it'll take multiple rounds, for cm to win one good shot.
> 
> I think DJ is good. I think some is from lack of competition in the weight class. in the we Tim Elliot had him in multiple chokes when they fought. I'd like to see him move up to 135 again. He needs to fight and beat better fighters before putting him at the same level as Anderson Silva or Jon Jones.


Cm doesn't hit people with 8 Oz boxing gloves.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Cm doesn't hit people with 8 Oz boxing gloves.


No he doesn't, it would be interesting to see them box but with MMA gloves. It's much easier to cover up with boxing gloves too. I hope Floyd beats him, I don't think it gonna be as one sided as people think.
Do you think CM is gonna take a traditional boxing stance or changing stances, sliding in and out, coming in and throwing punches from awkward angles? Should be interesting if it ever happens. He's getting a reported 75 million for the fight, hard to call either a loser really.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 19, 2017)

If he stands with a wide base karate stance he'll get knocked down. That's not something he wants to do with someone like mayweather who will take him off balance with lateral movement then come in with a couple jabs. It's easy work for a boxer to exploit that stance. There's intricacies to boxings movement that exploits virtually every other stance. I expect a Roy Jones jr. attempted style snatch from Conor. It would fit in with what he does in MMA well, while still allowing him to use a wider than traditional stance and close the distance.

He'll have to adopt a traditional boxing stance or revolutionize the sport of boxing for the first time in over 40 years , he's got great movement and footwork already shouldn't be problem. He won't be great at it, but the guys proven he's dedicated to winning.

Either way $75 millis? he's done with MMA. Conor doesn't seem like a guy that takes pay cuts he's going all the way up.

obligatory hype song. 






and happy 4/20 all


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 20, 2017)

Is this actually going to happen or is this all hype?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 20, 2017)

Conor was gassed in his last outing with Diaz, I feel like some of you will see what conditioning really means in a boxing ring.

Floyd would likely get destroyed in a cage with Conor, but Conor is not a boxer on any level anywhere close to the caliber of what is likely one of the greatest we've seen.

Conor hits hard sure but so did how many of Mayweather's opponents? Ask Cotto how easy it is to use that power? Or any of the latest young cats Floyd boxed up from the ropes.

Conor will get those gloves on and slow by a magnitude, Floyd is too fucking fast for that dude, and he has power, that straight right is mean as fuck.

Floyd doesn't "cover" with the gloves much, he rolls and uses his shoulder, my money is on Conor having one hell of a time even hitting the guy, and Conor face looks like a swollen melon and it goes to a decision.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 22, 2017)

Floyd knocks him out, you heard it here first. McGregor will be playing checkers during a game of chess.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 22, 2017)

I cant see mcgregor beatin floyd but i dnt think it will matter to much.... gettin paid 75mil to lose in a sport u dnt regularly fight in ha


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 22, 2017)

10:1 

Floyd lands 6 to every 1 Conor lands


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 22, 2017)

The Diaz brothers are right up there as some of the best boxers in the sport(mma)Nate out boxed CM and is miles away from FM.how in thee hell is CM going to touch freakin FLOYD MAYWEATHER when he cant shoot for take downs,wrestle,elbow,submit or kick? brain damage on the way for CM.but hey,hes always been about the money.

edit
upsets happen all the time in MMA.there wont be an upset here.this isnt some Rocky v Thunderlips crazy,hybrid wrestling/boxing match.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 22, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Conor was gassed in his last outing with Diaz, I feel like some of you will see what conditioning really means in a boxing ring.
> 
> Floyd would likely get destroyed in a cage with Conor, but Conor is not a boxer on any level anywhere close to the caliber of what is likely one of the greatest we've seen.
> 
> ...


Conditioning in MMA is far better than boxing will ever be. Left hand right hand in boxing that's it and it's with big gloves. Grappling, defending take downs, submissions, carrying someones weight on you in MMA is tiring, getting kicked in the body, legs and arms takes it's toll. Boxing has more rounds but they're shorter rounds with the same 1 minute between them. 

We've seen what happens when a boxer fights in MMA.




You could book Mayweather and Pacquiao vs Mcgregor in an MMA fight one at a time he'd beat them both.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 22, 2017)

dude I feel you, but the Couture / Toney fight was never even fair ... and that comparison is nowhere close to what will happen in a boxing ring with Conor/Floyd.. c'mon now you know better The friggin' fight never even went to hands bro

I already said Floyd would get creamed in there, but McGregor will get tore up in the boxing ring.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 22, 2017)

I hope Mcgregor gets ko'd. i don't have the same confidence it's gonna be one sided everyone else has.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 23, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


oh i missed that.too bad that dirtbag got the win

glad to see Cub get the win,he fought awesome last night.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 23, 2017)

cold elbow

Laquinta threw some good hands last night 

I'd like to see Cub hit the weight room some


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 23, 2017)

That Ellenberger KO was nasty. It took him a long time to get up. That might be the last time we see him or Sanchez fight. With all the info about concussions and CTE they're better off to call it a wrap while they can still tie their shoes.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> The Diaz brothers are right up there as some of the best boxers in the sport(mma)Nate out boxed CM and is miles away from FM.how in thee hell is CM going to touch freakin FLOYD MAYWEATHER when he cant shoot for take downs,wrestle,elbow,submit or kick? brain damage on the way for CM.but hey,hes always been about the money.
> 
> edit
> upsets happen all the time in MMA.there wont be an upset here.this isnt some Rocky v Thunderlips crazy,hybrid wrestling/boxing match.


Yes but how many penises can you fit into your mouth?

I'm gonna go with 4.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 28, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


>





KryptoBud said:


> That Ellenberger KO was nasty. It took him a long time to get up. That might be the last time we see him or Sanchez fight. With all the info about concussions and CTE they're better off to call it a wrap while they can still tie their shoes.


Good fights. Brutal elbow by Mike Perry and Raging Al hopfully retired Diego. Only person I might want to see him fight is a rematch with BJ Penn since they both don't really have it anymore it'd be a fair fight.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 28, 2017)

So I just read an article Diego says retirement didn't even cross his mind. LION HEART FIGHTS ON! lol

But seriously Diego Sanchez vs BJ Penn 2, Tony Ferguson vs Al Iaquinta(so Tony can stay busy), and Cub maybe gets the winner of Aldo vs Holloway?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 29, 2017)

Ronda gonna get so fat when she gets pregnant


----------



## socaljoe (May 4, 2017)

I was reading an article on Bloody Elbow today. Apparently Junior Dos Santos wants to fight Anthony Joshua after he beats Stipe. 

I'm a big fan of JDS, been following him since he made Werdum's ears wiggle, but he can't be serious, can he? Joshua just beat one of the best boxers out there, and JDS thinks he can hang? 

What do you guys think, about this in particular as well as MMA fighter calling out pro boxers recently?


----------



## a mongo frog (May 4, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> I was reading an article on Bloody Elbow today. Apparently Junior Dos Santos wants to fight Anthony Joshua after he beats Stipe.
> 
> I'm a big fan of JDS, been following him since he made Werdum's ears wiggle, but he can't be serious, can he? Joshua just beat one of the best boxers out there, and JDS thinks he can hang?
> 
> What do you guys think, about this in particular as well as MMA fighter calling out pro boxers recently?


Id rather see the boxer go to MMA and probably get destroyed (James Lights out Tony). Joshua won olympic gold and so should of Floyd. Joshua has zero chance to win in the boxing only ring and Conor has a zero chance to win.


----------



## socaljoe (May 4, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Id rather see the boxer go to MMA and probably get destroyed (James Lights out Tony). Joshua won olympic gold and so should of Floyd. Joshua has zero chance to win in the boxing only ring and Conor has a zero chance to win.


Agreed. I'd kind of like to see a happy medium, hold the fight under kickboxing rules. I still think it favors the boxer, but you don't take kicks away from a guy like Conor who uses them pretty well.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 5, 2017)

Comparing boxing vs. mma is like comparing marathon runners vs. decathletes. In mma you train boxing everyday. There are several fighters who are pro boxers first then move to mma, the fights would be much more competitive mma to boxing than the other way around. If you put Mayweather vs. McGregor with mma gloves and allowed leg kicks and a little more clinch fighting, Floyds night ends with a flashlight in his face. Boxing was a great sport, but it's time has come and gone.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 12, 2017)

Bisbing vs St. Pierre cancelled Now it'll be Bisbing vs. Romero which is the fight it should've been anyway.
Garbrandt vs Dillashaw cancelled This sucks i was looking forward to this.

If Jones and DC make it to fight I won't bitch about any more fights being cancelled this year. Please MMA gods


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 12, 2017)

Lee looked like he landed a nice little punch on Chiesa lol. I think Romero smashes Bisbing and I'm hoping stipe ko's junior


----------



## mr sunshine (May 13, 2017)

“Prostitutes? I beat you after a weekend of cocaine.”

“I had two great weekends. Back-to-back weekends. Cocaine one, your ass the next. It was great. That’s a month for the ages.” - Jon jones


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 14, 2017)

Fuck Maia...


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 14, 2017)

Frankie ground n pounced the shit outta Yair! That eye was swollen lol...


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 14, 2017)

Joanna beasted like usual and Stipe did exactly what I was hoping for! Gtfo here junior


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 14, 2017)

Alvarez and Poirer was awesome till it wasnt...


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 14, 2017)

Our Champion with Croatian Roots defend his belt!!! Salute to Stipe Miocic from Croatia!!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 14, 2017)

We're going to see if Stipe can break the UFC Heavyweight curse. I think he can


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 14, 2017)

Media is saying Stipe should fight Cain but he's always injured and has only beaten Travis Browne and lost to Werdum in the last 3 or 4 years..Stipe should fight Derrick Lewis or Francis Ngannou. Lewis could catch Stipe but I doubt it. I'de kind of rather see Stipe fight Ngannou though or hell let him avenge his loss to Stefan Struve like Bisbing vs Henderson lol


----------



## KryptoBud (May 14, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> We're going to see if Stipe can break the UFC Heavyweight curse. I think he can


I couldn't believe the longest win streak was only 2 fights. HW isn't a very deep division.
Some really good fights last night, that jason night kid is gonna be good.
Joanna is a fuckin beast, that girl can whip some ass, but the girl she was fighting was tough as hell.
Franky Edgar one my favorite fighters dominated that kid. I thought he'd win but i thought it would've been more competitive. I think the UFC pissed him off.
The main event sucked
Maia sucks dick. Great fighter boring as fuck to watch. He did nothing to masvidal but hold him down.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 14, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I couldn't believe the longest win streak was only 2 fights. HW isn't a very deep division.
> Some really good fights last night, that jason night kid is gonna be good.
> Joanna is a fuckin beast, that girl can whip some ass, but the girl she was fighting was tough as hell.
> Franky Edgar one my favorite fighters dominated that kid. I thought he'd win but i thought it would've been more competitive. I think the UFC pissed him off.
> ...


Maia sucks alot of dick...amazing grappler but super boring and...I was looking forward to Masvidal vs Woodley.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 14, 2017)

I just realized though! I hate Woodley and Maia so hopfully Woodley ko retires Maia or Maia just dry humps the fuck outta woodley


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 14, 2017)

I guess...


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 14, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> We're going to see if Stipe can break the UFC Heavyweight curse. I think he can


He is a great dude,ufc champion and fireman..Fireman in usa is badass job...


----------



## hellmutt bones (May 15, 2017)

Stipe sucks.. he defended the tittle twice and now they are calling him greatest of all time.. gtfo.. dude is mediocre at best..


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 15, 2017)

hellmutt bones said:


> Stipe sucks.. he defended the tittle twice and now they are calling him greatest of all time.. gtfo.. dude is mediocre at best..


 Trying to be funny??


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 15, 2017)

hellmutt bones said:


> Stipe sucks.. he defended the tittle twice and now they are calling him greatest of all time.. gtfo.. dude is mediocre at best..


5 ko's in a row at Heavyweight against ranked opponents...ya definately mediocre....

He's got good boxing and great power and cuts you off till your trapped against the cage getting ready for a nap


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 17, 2017)

We in Croatia are proud of him!! Mediocre! Lol!! Mediocre like Le Bron James...


----------



## Mr.Head (May 17, 2017)

I still think Frank Mir is the best UFC Heavyweight of all time maybe 1-2 more wins and Stipe takes that title.

Franks achievements at heavyweight outshine Stipe IMO.

Heavyweight knockouts aren't "that" impressive because dudes weigh 245, it's the opposite of Demetrious Johnson, when he scores a knockout it's impressive because he weighs 3grams.

That said Stipe is the man, seems like a great dude and appears to be clean.

A win over Junior doens't impress me much at all. The guys been nothing since Usada came in, his head and frame have completely changed shapes. He's a shell of his former self. He can't compete without it. He's another Johnie Hendricks. Junior got his title shot off a decision win over Ben Rothwell...


----------



## KryptoBud (May 17, 2017)

Best heavyweight ever on the left, the man that'll replace him on the right.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 17, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Best heavyweight ever on the left, the man that'll replace him on the right.


Is that Fedor? If so HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHGAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA are you serious? Cause if so HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA.

That's borderline retarded. The guy will get starched by any heavyweight top ten. and don't give me this past his prime shit because the same guys he was beating way back when are stilling winning today against people he lost to.

Fuck Fedor. He's a product of the Yakuza marketing. How many fights were thrown by his opponents? How many fights with opponents that had no place to be in the ring with someone "So great"?

The great dont' take fights vs. hung man choi GTFOH.

Fedor is a fucking joke. If you seriously think he's the greatest ever you can't know shit about Combat sports or take into account any of his opponents after 2005.

when Fedor got starched by virtually everyone in Strikeforce he was in his prime. 33 years old.

Fedor being the greatest ever is like a meme. It's a joke. It's something for people to say to seem like they know combat sports. If you honest to goodness can prove why Fedor is the greatest please do so. Because Frank mir would smash the living fuck outta Fedor. 

Fedor is the most protected fighter of all time. He was a trained fighter fighting amateurs in Pride. Many were paid to take dives, it's a documented fact. And we're supposed to hold those wins up? the pre 2005 wins were his best wins.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 17, 2017)

Mir 18-11
brandon vera loss 
josh barnett loss
dc loss
shane carwin loss
ian freeman (WHO) loss
mario cruz (who) loss
brock lesnar loss should've lost twice the ref saved him the first time
jds loss 
arlovski loss
hunt loss
overeem loss

Fedor 36-4
dan henderson loss
antonio silva loss
fabricio verdum loss
Tsuyoshi Kosaka loss
Fedor has more wins than Mir has fights. 

common opponents 
arlovski mir lost fedor won
hunt mir lost fedor won
silva mir won fedor lost
nogueira mir wins 2/2 fedor wins 2/3 their 2nd fight stopped for an accidental cut.

Then consider Mir fought 32 pounds heavier at 255 and was beat by a mediocre light heavyweight brandon vera.
Fedor's only losses come from guys that dwarfed him at 223 pounds with the exception being dan henderson, maybe you heard of him.

My post was mostly a little jab to the jon jones haters a little ribbing. I'm not interested in trolls, shit talkers, internet tough guys or the spineless fucks that roam this forum daily. There are shit loads of them, if that's what you are or what you're looking for move along.


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Mir 18-11
> brandon vera loss
> josh barnett loss
> dc loss
> ...


Hey kryptobud tell us what you really think. Lol 

Seriously what did you think of the NC with alverize , I know with the rules not being adopted it was a little confusing but that last knee wasn't legal anywhere. And Herb Dean has made some bad ( at least questionable ) calls in the past .


----------



## KryptoBud (May 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hey kryptobud tell us what you really think. Lol
> 
> Seriously what did you think of the NC with alverize , I know with the rules not being adopted it was a little confusing but that last knee wasn't legal anywhere. And Herb Dean has made some bad ( at least questionable ) calls in the past .


Yeah that was a bad call on the refs part. Alvarez should've been DQ'd Poirier loses a lot of money that he should've won. Maybe the UFC does the right thing and pays his win money who knows. 
For Alvarez that was a blatant foul, really no excuse for it. The rule itself is fuckin dumb to begin with. Whats the difference between one hand down or two hands down? Nothing really, a lot fighters take advantage of it. A knee down is a different story and his knee was clearly down. It sucks how it ended it was starting to get good.


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> “Prostitutes? I beat you after a weekend of cocaine.”
> 
> “I had two great weekends. Back-to-back weekends. Cocaine one, your ass the next. It was great. That’s a month for the ages.” - Jon jones





KryptoBud said:


> Yeah that was a bad call on the refs part. Alvarez should've been DQ'd Poirier loses a lot of money that he should've won. Maybe the UFC does the right thing and pays his win money who knows.
> For Alvarez that was a blatant foul, really no excuse for it. The rule itself is fuckin dumb to begin with. Whats the difference between one hand down or two hands down? Nothing really, a lot fighters take advantage of it. A knee down is a different story and his knee was clearly down. It sucks how it ended it was starting to get good.


Did you get to see all the fights , I only got to watch the prelims , I seen some highlights and it looks like Joanna was on her game , damn she is bad . Stipe looked ok but the high lights just didn't show much. Jon Jones is back baby yes!!! 

I have get off here I'm to high to type.
Tommorow when I read this I'm going to think I was hanging with stoned farmer


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 17, 2017)

Those knees from Eddie were definately illegal but I don't think it was intentional. I think he was out of it from Dustin almost knocking him out and he was kinda laying over his back where he didn't have the best view. Really sucked to see it end that way though. They were going at it good for a minute.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 17, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Mir 18-11
> brandon vera loss
> josh barnett loss
> dc loss
> ...


Yeah Frank lost to those guys. Fedor would have never fought them because he's a fucking myth that is protected because it's worth millions of dollars marketing it to idiots. 

You can bring up Fedors amount of fights all you want, half his fights are with shit opponents that have no place on a record after guys like Noguiera. Isn't your opposition supposed to improve as you win? Not get so bad they are practically picking dudes off the street because they are tall?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 17, 2017)

Yeah fedors good but not great and certainly not the goat. He's been primarily a can smasher


----------



## CannaBruh (May 17, 2017)

Intent doesn't mean shit, illegal is illegal, if it's illegal then DQ him, if not then let them fucking throw the knees.


----------



## hellmutt bones (May 18, 2017)

Miochich couldn't hang with Fedor in his prime...


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 18, 2017)

hellmutt bones said:


> Miochich couldn't hang with Fedor in his prime...


if granny had a dick she would be granpa...


----------



## KryptoBud (May 18, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah Frank lost to those guys. Fedor would have never fought them because he's a fucking myth that is protected because it's worth millions of dollars marketing it to idiots.
> 
> You can bring up Fedors amount of fights all you wa nt, half his fights are with shit opponents that have no place on a record after guys like Noguiera. Isn't your opposition supposed to improve as you win? Not get so bad they are practically picking dudes off the street because they are tall?


Like I said I don't give a shit who likes who as the best ever HW. It's opinion there's no right or wrong answer. I think if you look at it you have one with fixed fights the other 18-11 with 3 and 4 fight losing streaks, the fact that either could be considered or in the discussion of best ever along with a guy that's had 2 title defenses show how shitty that division is and has been for a long time. Look at the other divisions there's really not much debate on who's the best ever.


----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Like I said I don't give a shit who likes who as the best ever HW. It's opinion there's no right or wrong answer. I think if you look at it you have one with fixed fights the other 18-11 with 3 and 4 fight losing streaks, the fact that either could be considered or in the discussion of best ever along with a guy that's had 2 title defenses show how shitty that division is and has been for a long time. Look at the other divisions there's really not much debate on who's the best ever.


Good point.

Go Big Country. Lol


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 19, 2017)

The tbing is Stipe is Our guy and we will support him until he stops competing.. Same as We did with Mirko crp cop.. And Fedor was animal in his prime whatever anybody think!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> The tbing is Stipe is Our guy and we will support him until he stops competing.. Same as We did with Mirko crp cop.. And Fedor was animal in his prime whatever anybody think!


Fedor wasn't an animal in his prime. His prime, and the prime for most MMA fighters/Athletes is like 27-32. Fedor's best years were him getting knocked out and fighting nobodies.

The thing with Fedor was he was the most well rounded fighter in a time when no one was well rounded. Not only was he well rounded though he was better too, he was a better striker and a better grappler in the pride days compared to any other heavyweight in the world regardless of organization. Other fighters started taking wrestling and BJJ more seriously as well as tightening up their boxing. During this time Fedor was fighting cans, thinking he was the shit, a living legend...then he comes state side and fights for Affliction where he knocks out a Tim Sylvia who recently tried to stand with Ray Mercer, probably one of the hardest hitting boxers. He knocks out Tim and the legion of fools are yipping, hooting and hollering about how great Fedor is after just weeks earlier talking about how Tim Sylvia was done his career was over.

Then Fedor fights Andrei, he's losing to Andrei until Fedor gets Arlovski on the turn buckle and Andrei does some Weidman-esque jumping retardation and gets starched. Andrei also has a super suspect chin and everyone was talking about that during the lead up, then Fedor starches him and Andrei is all of a sudden the greatest opponent Fedor has ever fought. The Delusional tards go nuts again. Then he gets a fight in SF vs. A guy they won't let fight for a title.... but they'll let him fight Fedor... makes sense. So Fedor wins his squash match against Rogers like it's 2004 and he's in Pride again fighting guys he's so much better than.

This is where it gets interesting, Fedor finally has to fight a guy that has spent the last 10 years of his life getting better. While Fedor enjoyed everyone throwing praise at him saying he's the best yadda yadda. And he got smoked. And Smoked again. And then smoked again, this time to a fucking middleweight.

Are we ready to stop calling him the greatest ever yet? The greatest ever doesn't lose to a middle weight in Dan Henderson who 2 fights earlier couldn't beat Jake Fucking Shields, not just that but could barely move vs. Shields.

Lets take a look after Henderson to see how hard they are protecting Fedor to keep their cash horse alive Jeff Monson LOL, Satoshi Ishi LOL, Pedro Rizzo LOL, Singh Jaideep LOL, and then he goes to Russia, because he knows Malonado isn't a play toy. He loses in the first round but they let it keep going for some odd reason. He then looks like shit the remainder of the fight but somehow wins. An international committee overturned the result but the russian MMA body, which Fedor is the fucking head of, refused to overturn the result to a NC.

Fedor is a piece of shit. m1 global is the fucking mob, Fedor's own brother openly says M1 is mob.

Fedor is a myth.

Fedor was the greatest Heavyweight for a time, that time was from 2000-2007. Even during his best years he was fighting guys that had no place in the ring with him though....


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 19, 2017)

I think you wrong, but I'm not expert in mma or fanatik of it.. At least for me he was one of the greateast!! dont, you forget every man's body is different and Somebody gets older sooner than other, you have birth age and how you feel age, I cant explain better on English than this.. Dont forget Mirko and fedor are ring fighters not cage,and that is big difference... Pride vs ufc...


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I think you wrong, but I'm not expert in mma or fanatik of it.. At least for me he was one of the greateast!! dont, you forget every man's body is different and Somebody gets older sooner than other, you have birth age and how you feel age, I cant explain better on English than this.. Dont forget Mirko and fedor are ring fighters not cage,and that is big difference... Pride vs ufc...


I love his fights, and will still watch him fight any time I can. 

I just think it's odd that the guy had a good 7 year run and people are throwing the greatest ever title at him when there's guys that have been fighting top heavyweights the whole damn time. With no gimme fights.


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 20, 2017)

let me corrrect myself , he was best in that period..


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2017)

Goat changes all the time. Next year there'll be a new goat just like the year after that. 36 and 4 one loss due to a cut is still impressive. Not to mention fador has a good demeanor.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 21, 2017)

Fedor whacks people in Russia
He helped train the guy who killed Apollo Creed


----------



## HolyHerb (May 23, 2017)

Fedor was doing what Bisping is doing and fighting people that arent even ranked. Except Fedor got praised for it and Bisping is getting all the flack they both deserved.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 25, 2017)

Justin Gaethje looks like a beast just watched one of his highlight videos.
I'm excited to see how he does against Michael Johnson in his UFC debut.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 25, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Justin Gaethje looks like a beast just watched one of his highlight videos.
> I'm excited to see how he does against Michael Johnson in his UFC debut.


gonna get his shit eaten, whole lololol wtf kinda comment was that?


----------



## KryptoBud (May 25, 2017)

HolyHerb said:


> Fedor was doing what Bisping is doing and fighting people that arent even ranked. Except Fedor got praised for it and Bisping is getting all the flack they both deserved.


Bisbing deserves what he's getting. He's willing to fight a 170lb GSP who hasn't fought in years, but has a boo-boo on his knee when offered other fights. It's sad especially considering the amount of shit he talks. He knows Romero, Whitaker, Rockhold, or Weidman will beat him. Unfortunately the UFC is quickly becoming the WWE with hand picked fights that have nothing to do with rankings. I'm not a huge fedor fan but he fought tougher competition than guys like Bisbing or even Conor McGregor who fights for a title in a weight class he's never thrown a punch in after losing Diaz the first time and running away the second time. That's a fake champ. Four belts never defended any of them once in any organization and is ranked #2 P4P in front of guys like jones, dc, cruz, edgar, khabib, or even aldo. 
Here's some of the ranked guy's fedor beat.
http://forums.sherdog.com/threads/anyone-remember-thread-w-rankings-of-fedors-opponents.2601403/


----------



## CannaBruh (May 28, 2017)

That was a good Fight Night


----------



## HolyHerb (May 28, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Bisbing deserves what he's getting. He's willing to fight a 170lb GSP who hasn't fought in years, but has a boo-boo on his knee when offered other fights. It's sad especially considering the amount of shit he talks. He knows Romero, Whitaker, Rockhold, or Weidman will beat him. Unfortunately the UFC is quickly becoming the WWE with hand picked fights that have nothing to do with rankings. I'm not a huge fedor fan but he fought tougher competition than guys like Bisbing or even Conor McGregor who fights for a title in a weight class he's never thrown a punch in after losing Diaz the first time and running away the second time. That's a fake champ. Four belts never defended any of them once in any organization and is ranked #2 P4P in front of guys like jones, dc, cruz, edgar, khabib, or even aldo.
> Here's some of the ranked guy's fedor beat.
> http://forums.sherdog.com/threads/anyone-remember-thread-w-rankings-of-fedors-opponents.2601403/


I dont like how they cherry picked sources to give his opponents the highest possible rankings. Should have been 2-3 consistent sources. Some of those ranked wins are top 15 wins or Lindland a mw, even then he grabbed the ropes to help him stay on the feet.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 29, 2017)

Gus with the Swedish boxing! That eye poke helped him start landing those shots on Glover but I think he would've won anyways. Swift uppercuts all day. His striking looked great but I didn't like how he literally ran away when he wasn't engaging


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 29, 2017)

Soooo....looks like Gus is getting a rematch with the winner of Jones/DC2 and Jimi Manuwa might fight Volkan Oezdemir. I'm not too sold on Volkan being a contender but we'll see


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 29, 2017)

I really wanted Rumble to KO them all but oh well....he's growing weed now! Lmao
I think he'll be back. He just watched the #1 and #2 guy that he steamrolled fight for almost 5 rounds and then tweeted about showing them how to throw real uppercuts haha


----------



## CannaBruh (May 29, 2017)

He's (Volkan) confident enough, so even if he gets blasted should prove entertaining.

Rumble I think is a mental thing, his demeanor when he left the octagon was awkward. I believe he could roast both Jones and DC but he holds back, especially that last stupid approach to a fight. Thought the same thing with Glover taking shot after shot, Rumble crushed... he just needed to let those hands go yolo style cause even if he gets caught look he lost anyway.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> He's (Volkan) confident enough, so even if he gets blasted should prove entertaining.
> 
> Rumble I think is a mental thing, his demeanor when he left the octagon was awkward. I believe he could roast both Jones and DC but he holds back, especially that last stupid approach to a fight. Thought the same thing with Glover taking shot after shot, Rumble crushed... he just needed to let those hands go yolo style cause even if he gets caught look he lost anyway.


Yeah Rumbles strategy for the second DC fight was fucking strange. Like you said he just needs to bang bro fuck it and let em go. DCs a fat little warthog who apparently has one hell of a chin.

Jones vs Rumble at heavyweight 2018 ?


----------



## KryptoBud (May 29, 2017)

I was wondering why the ref told glover he had no time to recover after being poked. If the doctor says there's no injury the fighter must continue or lose? That rule needs to be fixed asap. The ref missed a bunch of fence grabs by gus too.

Gus ran a lot in this fight, did the same against jones possibly costing him the fight. Jones will rematch with him after raping dc. DC made a comment about not expecting Jones to be rusty or his skills to be diminished. The complete opposite of what he said when jones fought osp. Sounds like he's feathering the nest to me, doesn't want a slow rusty jones to whip his ass.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 29, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I was wondering why the ref told glover he had no time to recover after being poked. If the doctor says there's no injury the fighter must continue or lose? That rule needs to be fixed asap. The ref missed a bunch of fence grabs by gus too.
> 
> Gus ran a lot in this fight, did the same against jones possibly costing him the fight. Jones will rematch with him after raping dc. DC made a comment about not expecting Jones to be rusty or his skills to be diminished. The complete opposite of what he said when jones fought osp. Sounds like he's feathering the nest to me, doesn't want a slow rusty jones to whip his ass.


Yeah that was weird how the ref told Glover he had no time, wtf? Maybe something to do with the Swedish commission? He acted like he was gonna call the fight if Glover couldn't see right away


----------



## KryptoBud (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 29, 2017)

I swear I've seen Herb and Big John in Vegas giving fighters time for eyepokes but I could be wrong


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 29, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> View attachment 3951447


So they say on live TV they have 5 minutes (you can hear them)but they don't?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 29, 2017)

75 and a half


----------



## CannaBruh (May 29, 2017)

So basically he's saying while there is a poke in the eyes, and if they cannot continue due to injury (doctor) the fight is called? Who wins? Will it be a no-contest like the knee incident (waste of everyone's time..)? Or will the offender be DQ'd?

If the latter, it's in the eye-pokee's interest to say one cannot continue and take the win by DQ.

So if you get eye poked but not bad enough to stop the fight, you must continue fighting under duress of eye pain to the benefit of your opponent?

Start taking points and people will have to adapt or lose.


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 30, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Gus with the Swedish boxing! That eye poke helped him start landing those shots on Glover but I think he would've won anyways. Swift uppercuts all day. His striking looked great but I didn't like how he literally ran away when he wasn't engaging


I think that needs to be punished with taking away points, I dont mind if you are in hard position seconds to be KOed and you swiftly escape your opponets grip, that running from your opp when you are even in stand up is just ,lame,wrong and cheating..


----------



## CannaBruh (May 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I think that needs to be punished with taking away points, I dont mind if you are in hard position seconds to be KOed and you swiftly escape your opponets grip, that running from your opp when you are even in stand up is just ,lame,wrong and cheating..


Running, yea it doesn't look great but from a defensive standpoint it is effective, just like Mayweather. Some don't like to watch him cause it looks like he's running.. really he's just not getting hit, which second to hit first should be a priority.


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 30, 2017)

And what other guys should start to chase him?? Are we watching kids chase or MMA ?? 
Do you feel what Im saying?? I never seen kickboxer or ,muai tai gay running from opponent..


----------



## CannaBruh (May 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> And what other guys should start to chase him?? Are we watching kids chase or MMA ??
> Do you feel what Im saying?? I never seen kickboxer or ,muai tai gay running from opponent..


Conor did and won also


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 30, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Conor did and won also


Conor looked like a bitch running from Nate
Didn't like getting slapped


----------



## CannaBruh (May 30, 2017)

he looked silly, but to his credit brought success to avoid the mauling


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 30, 2017)

Yeah a wins a win but fuck I couldn't stand seeing conor take a majority decision in the rematch.
Usually I'm rooting for him but I've been a fan of nate longer. Plus he reps Cali and smokes hella weed lol


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 30, 2017)

Who you guys got
Aldo or Holloway??
I'm rooting for max, but aldo has been dominating that division for years besides his 13 second ko loss


----------



## CannaBruh (May 30, 2017)

I had to watch the WEC 48 tonight after seeing the UFC youtube promos for the upcoming fight, and I am really liking Aldo. He got caught coming in against Conor, which isn't he a defensive fighter, was that early round 1 knockout out of character for how Aldo approaches a fight? Max is long and hungry, but Aldo might catch him. Should be a banger for sure.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 30, 2017)

I hope max wins, he's the naturally bigger man. McGregor is a big ass dude, it would be extremely difficult for max or jose to beat that guy on any given night. Those guys are tiny compared to McGregor.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I hope max wins, he's the naturally bigger man. McGregor is a big ass dude, it would be extremely difficult for max or jose to beat that guy on any given night. Those guys are tiny compared to McGregor.


Amen!

Conor at 145 was dangerous. That guy was on the verge of death after those cuts. I Don't know why it's taking people so long to catch on.... he'll never fight 145 again. Especially if the UFC changes weight cutting rules.







Conor cut two full weight classes to fight midgets. The second he faced someone his own size he got smoked. He's not that good... Conor's entire career has been about setting a narrative so when he loses he can say "See that one didn't matter because of these reasons I'm still the greatest" the guys a fucking turd. He demanded to fight Nate at 170lbs so he had the excuse built in and didn't lose his title shot.

Conor thought he could out muscle Nate at 170lbs because he went through a full camp and Nate didn't. He's spent his entire career picking on midgets now that he's been figured out in MMA he's going to try the same shit on Mayweather.

Mayweather Ko's Conor inside 6 rounds while getting clowned the whole fucking time by a Mayweather who keeps putting his hands behind his back while Conor is throwing punches. Conor is going to make Mayweather look like Roy Jones Jr. I don't think people realize how easy this is going to be for Mayweather... if Conor lands 1 clean punch a round I'll be astonished. Picture a professional American footballer going to europe to play soccer just because "Hey kicking the balls is the same right?" Honestly super surprised a commission would sanction this fight.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 31, 2017)

lol surprised by a commissions actions? this thing is huge for everyone

The only thing that has me a bit on edge is seeing what looked to me a spare tire shaped Floyd on some kinda surf board thing... he's not looking in the greatest of shape, hopefully he can still move.

I wish it was the Floyd who fought Gatti or Hatton to fight Conor, it'd be curtains so fucking ridiculously bad omg....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 31, 2017)

I like Max, but Aldo all day

I'd be happy to see either guy win, Max has proven himself by far and Aldo is one of the goat's at featherweight. Either is good for the UFC; if Aldo wins, it hypes up the McGregor rematch that much more, if Max wins, it hypes a potential superfight with McGregor.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I like Max, but Aldo all day
> 
> I'd be happy to see either guy win, Max has proven himself by far and Aldo is one of the goat's at featherweight. Either is good for the UFC; if Aldo wins, it hypes up the McGregor rematch that much more, if Max wins, it hypes a potential superfight with McGregor.


Max is one of the only guys who McGregor didn't ko but I think conor was "injured"
Idk why I'm not really interested in seeing McGregor fight aldo or max again


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Max is one of the only guys who McGregor didn't ko but I think conor was "injured"
> Idk why I'm not really interested in seeing McGregor fight aldo or max again


I want to see nate beat his ass again or tony, Tony would fuck him up.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I want to see nate beat his ass again or tony, Tony would fuck him up.


It'd be nice if nate was more active but I'm down for Mcgregor/Diaz3
Tony is a badass but McGregor has wicked ko power. It'd be interesting.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 1, 2017)

I think Ferguson would beat McGregor. It's going to be interesting to see his mentality when he comes back


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> It'd be nice if nate was more active but I'm down for Mcgregor/Diaz3


Tony is a beast, I think he'd beat the breaks off of nate. Nate knows too, that's why he's ducking him. I also think Edson barbosa would fuck up connor.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Tony is a beast, I think he'd beat the breaks off of nate. Nate knows too, that's why he's ducking him. I also think Edson barbosa would fuck up connor.


Nate only "shows up" half the time...when he does hes got pretty good boxing And bjj. Tonys definitely got more weapons and would probaly win...

Edson is super technical. It'd be a tough fight for McGregor if he starts eating those legs kicks..


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 3, 2017)

McGregor is a product of hype and hand picked fights.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 3, 2017)

What did anyone think of Luke Thomas' latest with Gastelum stating some 90% of fighters smoke weed? I am glad Luke stated he smokes, I think that will create a nice rapport with other fighters that smoke, and then that might encourage them to come out... and if the entire roster or a nice chunk of it does smoke, maybe they can do away with USADA coming down on cannabis and help to bring cannabis mainstream as a positive tool in sports medicine.... shit I would take another degree if it meant I could go into sports medicine with cannabis in the arsenal.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 3, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I had to watch the WEC 48 tonight after seeing the UFC youtube promos for the upcoming fight, and I am really liking Aldo. He got caught coming in against Conor, which isn't he a defensive fighter, was that early round 1 knockout out of character for how Aldo approaches a fight? Max is long and hungry, but Aldo might catch him. Should be a banger for sure.


Max is going to win via Silva/Weidman2


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice first fight from that Kid from Hawaii!!!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 3, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Nice first fight from that Kid from Hawaii!!!!!


previous fight's decision is suspect


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 3, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> previous fight's decision is suspect


What about this fight? The 184lbs guys?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 3, 2017)

Crazy round from these beasts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 3, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Crazy round from these beasts!!!!!!!!!!


Borrachinha!!!   wow


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 3, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Borrachinha!!!   wow


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 3, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


first thought when I saw that dude is "drug test" he took an offensive flurry and then obliterated that dood


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 3, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> first thought when I saw that dude is "drug test" he took an offensive flurry and then obliterated that dood


I thought the same thing.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 3, 2017)

They just showed Andrade and it reminded me of when she fought Joanna, I felt like she was chasing and if she could have only took an angle and cut her off she could have brought it to her some but I think the chasing gassed her out. That Vitor fight was ok at times but mostly pretty quiet.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 3, 2017)

What a treat!!!!!!! This fight is fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 3, 2017)

Aldo crushed....... Holy shit..............


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 3, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Aldo crushed....... Holy shit..............


ok, I'm a believer. Holloway just assessed and dismantled. At a moment it looked like he could have the submissions easily (honestly, if it were any other fight they'd have TKO'd it way earlier) though it seemed to me that he said to himself, fuck it, I'm going to grind this guy until they make me stop... great new champion. With Conor having a win, it's likely he won't risk dropping to challenge him, who can beat him?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 4, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Nice first fight from that Kid from Hawaii!!!!!


Yancy looked good. There was a lot of good fights


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Borrachinha!!!   wow


That fight was crazy lol


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> They just showed Andrade and it reminded me of when she fought Joanna, I felt like she was chasing and if she could have only took an angle and cut her off she could have brought it to her some but I think the chasing gassed her out. That Vitor fight was ok at times but mostly pretty quiet.


I don't like Vitor...hes sucked since he got off the juice


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ok, I'm a believer. Holloway just assessed and dismantled. At a moment it looked like he could have the submissions easily (honestly, if it were any other fight they'd have TKO'd it way earlier) though it seemed to me that he said to himself, fuck it, I'm going to grind this guy until they make me stop... great new champion. With Conor having a win, it's likely he won't risk dropping to challenge him, who can beat him?


Max is a fucking beast no one does that to Aldo except Mcnuggets.
They gave Aldo every chance to defend himself


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 4, 2017)

Frankie has won 2 fights since his second loss to Aldo and if Max beats him it'd be good for his "legacy". Definitely be interesting to see if Frankie could get max to the mat. Idk who else he could fight


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 4, 2017)

the fuck do those guys eat for breakfast to have chins like that.. I'll take a knee to my head with some hands bitch give me all ya got lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Holy shit! You guys ever seen this?

https://twitter.com/rootsoffighting/status/870827222126534656


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 4, 2017)

Hunt fights the black beast next weekend. Should be interesting. I hope hunt wins and call it a career, he's been part of some of the best fights in all of combat sports. I hate seeing guys hold on too long and take beatings they don't need.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Hunt fights the black beast next weekend. Should be interesting. I hope hunt wins and call it a career, he's been part of some of the best fights in all of combat sports. I hate seeing guys hold on too long and take beatings they don't need.


One of my favorite fights of all time is Hunt v. Bigfoot. I had just come off of a break from smoking, I light up right before that fight and it took me to another dimension! One of my favorite fights to this day!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 4, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Hunt fights the black beast next weekend. Should be interesting. I hope hunt wins and call it a career, he's been part of some of the best fights in all of combat sports. I hate seeing guys hold on too long and take beatings they don't need.


like that Bj Penn fight


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> like that Bj Penn fight


The last few Penn fights were hard to watch. The last fight with edgar being the worst in my opinion. He's fighting Dennis Siver in three weeks.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 4, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> The last few Penn fights were hard to watch. The last fight with edgar being the worst in my opinion. He's fighting Dennis Siver in three weeks.


is he still under some contract I take it, surely he isn't wanting these fights?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 4, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> The last few Penn fights were hard to watch. The last fight with edgar being the worst in my opinion. He's fighting Dennis Siver in three weeks.


why? jesus christ,does ANYONE want to see bj fight again ffs?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 4, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> why? jesus christ,does ANYONE want to see bj fight again ffs?


no, I saw that yair fight live, and watching Rogan watch it is just painful everyone is like "stop the bleeding"


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> no, I saw that yair fight live, and watching Rogan watch it is just painful everyone is like "stop the bleeding"


yeah,its sad.i wasnt the biggest penn fan,but i hate seeing him go out like this.dudes part of mma/ufc history.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 4, 2017)

The only dude that wants to see penn fight, is penn himself lol that crazy bastard always had a knack for scraps win or loose. I agree it needs to stop lmao


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 4, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Frankie has won 2 fights since his second loss to Aldo and if Max beats him it'd be good for his "legacy". Definitely be interesting to see if Frankie could get max to the mat





Padawanbater2 said:


> Holy shit! You guys ever seen this?
> 
> https://twitter.com/rootsoffighting/status/870827222126534656


Wtf is wrong with them Lol! Steel chins


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> is he still under some contract I take it, surely he isn't wanting these fights?


I think that's all he's done is fight, probably doesn't know what to do with himself now that it's over. It happens a lot guy's like diego sanchez I think he last two losses were both 90 second fights. The guy's that have gyms or go into broadcasting have the right idea. Find something you want to do or how to invest the money you make so when it's time you can walk away and not be forced out. BJ Penn has fought some of the best fighters ever GSP, Matt Hughs, Nick Diaz, 2 of the gracies, matt serra, gomi, or machida. He fights at 145 now and fought lyoto machida who was the lightheavy weight champ in the ufc. Penn was 30lbs lighter when they fought. You won't see anyone willing to do that again.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 4, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I think that's all he's done is fight, probably doesn't know what to do with himself now that it's over. It happens a lot guy's like diego sanchez I think he last two losses were both 90 second fights. The guy's that have gyms or go into broadcasting have the right idea. Find something you want to do or how to invest the money you make so when it's time you can walk away and not be forced out. BJ Penn has fought some of the best fighters ever GSP, Matt Hughs, Nick Diaz, 2 of the gracies, matt serra, gomi, or machida. He fights at 145 now and fought lyoto machida who was the lightheavy weight champ in the ufc. Penn was 30lbs lighter when they fought. You won't see anyone willing to do that again.


I always remember the clips of BJ licking his opponents blood off his gloves like a savage haha.
A couple years back he beat up one of his friends in a parking lot #justscrap


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I always remember the clips of BJ licking his opponents blood off his gloves like a savage haha.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Or his win over Joe Stevenson


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 5, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Thank you


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Thank you


In his prime, BJ was an absolute killer! His destruction of Stevenson and Sanchez was awesome to watch!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 5, 2017)

That cut on Diego's forehead was nasty


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2017)

So do you guys think Aldo moves up to 155 after this fight? 

If he destroyed Ferguson or Khabib, he would no doubt earn the rematch with McGregor. Is that the most exciting prospect for Aldo's career? Does he have any legit challengers left at 145 besides Max?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 5, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So do you guys think Aldo moves up to 155 after this fight?
> 
> If he destroyed Ferguson or Khabib, he would no doubt earn the rematch with McGregor. Is that the most exciting prospect for Aldo's career? Does he have any legit challengers left at 145 besides Max?


I don't know what Aldo's next best option is. I doubt he'll leave 145 though. He still thinks that's his title


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 6, 2017)

Does holloway stop improving now? And did he just taunt aldo and get smacked? Lol


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 6, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So do you guys think Aldo moves up to 155 after this fight?
> 
> If he destroyed Ferguson or Khabib, he would no doubt earn the rematch with McGregor. Is that the most exciting prospect for Aldo's career? Does he have any legit challengers left at 145 besides Max?


I think Aldo earned a rematch with McGregor for being unbeaten the previous 10 years. Aldo will come back if he can get the mental aspect of dropping 2 of the last 3. It's seems when some guys lose after long title reigns they don't recover and doubt creeps in. Rousey, Silva, Aldo, Liddell, Baroa, we'll see how DC lite bounces back after losing to Garbrant. Aldo's only 30 still in his prime and I thought he won the first two rounds, it wasn't a completely one sided beat down.

If McGregor fights maywhether I wouldn't be shocked if he never fought again. He could walk away with his health and enough money to last a lifetime. Who could blame him?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 6, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I think Aldo earned a rematch with McGregor for being unbeaten the previous 10 years. Aldo will come back if he can get the mental aspect of dropping 2 of the last 3. It's seems when some guys lose after long title reigns they don't recover and doubt creeps in. Rousey, Silva, Aldo, Liddell, Baroa, we'll see how DC lite bounces back after losing to Garbrant. Aldo's only 30 still in his prime and I thought he won the first two rounds, it wasn't a completely one sided beat down.
> 
> If McGregor fights maywhether I wouldn't be shocked if he never fought again. He could walk away with his health and enough money to last a lifetime. Who could blame him?


not only that but his (Mcgregor) reputation as high as it stands now in the MMA world, he comes back and that's all up in the air and subject to blemishes

I'd like to see Aldo fight again, he was just found out, Max had a light go off in that 3rd round and the point that really stood out was when he did not strike when Max put his hands down. I understand a defensive fighter's strategy, but even Floyd knows to hit ya with your hands down


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2017)

Fight Night tonight,

anyone see doods from the crowd rush ring and attack the fighter at Glory 42? how in the fuck does anyone get in the ring? What a shit show of a production..


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 10, 2017)

I got the black beast with a 2nd round ko on hunt


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 10, 2017)

I think Brunson can get a win over Daniel Kelly. 
Tim Elliot is fighting too. I like his awkward movement and weird style. Pretty sure he's fighting on short notice. I'm rooting for him


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 10, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I think Brunson can get a win over Daniel Kelly.
> Tim Elliot is fighting too. I like his awkward movement and weird style. Pretty sure he's fighting on short notice. I'm rooting for him


Elliot gave Demetrious Johnson a hell of a fight after winning the ultimate fighter. 
Kelly is a -270 underdog against Brunson.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2017)

Fuck they just pissed me off so hard

"dream as big as you dare"

their #1 poster boy fronting for big beer... but don't smoke weed or you will get benched


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 10, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Elliot gave Demetrious Johnson a hell of a fight after winning the ultimate fighter.
> Kelly is a -270 underdog against Brunson.


Brunson ko'ed an out of his prime kelly, Derek looks like good gate keeper material.
Tim got choked out quick..that was stupid!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 10, 2017)

Lewis fucking gassed out and gave up. LAME. I hope he doesn't retire...
Hunt looked better than he has his last few fights though


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 11, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Lewis fucking gassed out and gave up. LAME. I hope he doesn't retire...
> Hunt looked better than he has his last few fights though


Lewis is huge, made hunt look small in comparison. That's his second fight in a row being hurt by body shot's. The HW division is hurting for talent.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 11, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Lewis is huge, made hunt look small in comparison. That's his second fight in a row being hurt by body shot's. The HW division is hurting for talent.


Francis might have a chance at glory.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 11, 2017)

Jones talks about moving to heavyweight but Idk how well he'd do


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 11, 2017)

Hunt went easy on the legs too, he could've TKO'd him with leg kicks imo. I was screaming at the screen to kick the fucking legs. There was an instant where Hunt just about got caught. He kept coming in with the same approach and for a moment I thought Lewis had him timed well, and he's lucky Lewis didn't land when he was wailing and eventually gassed because if the one that sends Hunt across the octagon lands to the temple it's curtains.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 11, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Jones talks about moving to heavyweight but Idk how well he'd do


I think Jones is the best I've seen. If he comes back the same fighter I don't see anyone at HW beating him either. DC had to drop down a division to avoid fighting his friend at HW because he beat everyone else. Jones dominated him in their fight in every position.




CannaBruh said:


> Hunt went easy on the legs too, he could've TKO'd him with leg kicks imo. I was screaming at the screen to kick the fucking legs. There was an instant where Hunt just about got caught. He kept coming in with the same approach and for a moment I thought Lewis had him timed well, and he's lucky Lewis didn't land when he was wailing and eventually gassed because if the one that sends Hunt across the octagon lands to the temple it's curtains.


HAHA! I was doing the same. Seems the first round Hunt wasn't throwing anything just walking forward. Maybe that was his game plan, pressure him until he gases out then attack. Sometimes guys with one punch ko power chase it and don't throw anything else. A champion kickboxer I was surprised he didn't throw more kicks. I think he should retire now.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 14, 2017)

Conor vs floyd 26 of august... yea mcgregor will prob get his ass kicked but its all bout the money


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 14, 2017)

Finally


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 14, 2017)

Meh... A tiger vs a lion on land might have equal opportunities but put a tiger in deep water with a 12ft gator and its fucking lights out for the king of the jungle lol, I feel sorry for mcgregor but who knows?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm curious to see how many people are willing to buy the PPV. If no one thinks mcgregor has a chance why buy it? 

What do people think, what's better for the ufc him winning or losing?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 14, 2017)

I think he could be gone win or lose from the UFC

If he wins, he just beat the guy who the entire Golden Boy team couldn't beat, ever, at 0-0, huge for the UFC prestige.

If he loses (which everyone expects so no real upset), he stays a once great mma fighter who chased a paycheck and got the money and has no need to ever return to further subject his near perfect record and legacy to further negative marks.

Win win for the UFC as no more belts are tied up and he keeps his legacy as a great fighter to someday stick in the hall of fame.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 14, 2017)

Mcgregor will ko Floyd inside 4 rounds.
Floyd will dance bob and weave until eventually conor finds his chin. When he does it's lights out. Even with 10 ounce gloves. It helps that Floyd is 40 and conors 28.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 14, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Mcgregor will ko Floyd inside 4 rounds.
> Floyd will dance bob and weave until eventually conor finds his chin. When he does it's lights out. Even with 10 ounce gloves. It helps that Floyd is 40 and conors 28.


Conor will be a magnitude slower with those gloves on and I don't think he finds the button, he gasses after a round or 2 of looking for it, and Floyd puts on a clinic.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 14, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Conor will be a magnitude slower with those gloves on and I don't think he finds the button, he gasses after a round or 2 of looking for it, and Floyd puts on a clinic.


Only time will tell!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 14, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Conor will be a magnitude slower with those gloves on and I don't think he finds the button, he gasses after a round or 2 of looking for it, and Floyd puts on a clinic.


According to Dana White CM is the best p4p fighter in the world. He also said Rhonda rousey would beat Mayweather. I think this fight is gonna be a huge dud


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 14, 2017)

at -1100, this might be the biggest okey doke in sports history
lots of money to be made here folks


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 14, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> at -1100, this might be the biggest okey doke in sports history
> lots of money to be made here folks


It's getting closer a few months ago it was -2500 
Doesn't seem like those kind of odds would be good for PPV buys


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2017)

I'll take Floyd in the boxing match.. Good luck to Connor


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 14, 2017)

Dana said Conor told him he wants to come back to fight in the UFC this year after the Floyd fight, so that's pretty cool of him if it holds up, even better if he beats Floyd and still comes back to the UFC.

The one thing that confused me was he kept speaking of "defending the belt" or something, I'm paraphrasing, what belt does Conor hold currently?

oh I guess he's still the lightweight champ, how long can you go without defending ? maybe that's exactly what they were talking about.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 15, 2017)

does it go 12 rounds? I think it does. conor might win a few rounds, but with 10oz gloves, conor isnt knocking mayweather out. just more slap and run and a pile of cash for TMT. you can bet you're ass ill be watching tho, but for free of course lol


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 15, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Dana said Conor told him he wants to come back to fight in the UFC this year after the Floyd fight, so that's pretty cool of him if it holds up, even better if he beats Floyd and still comes back to the UFC.
> 
> The one thing that confused me was he kept speaking of "defending the belt" or something, I'm paraphrasing, what belt does Conor hold currently?
> 
> oh I guess he's still the lightweight champ, *how long can you go without defending* ? maybe that's exactly what they were talking about.


His whole career, he's never defended a belt. I'd be shocked if that isn't in a contract with the UFC. They're not gonna risk letting him fight in a boxing match, make a 100 million win or lose then retire. He's the best draw they have, Dana White built that organization from nothing he wouldn't let that happen. One I know for certain CM won't lose in boxing as Toney lost in mma.

It's probably gonna be a boring fight unless CM can connect with a couple clean shot's. I'll hold on to my $100 or $150 whatever it's gonna cost.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 15, 2017)

This kinda just shows how delusional CM really is...he best aldo with what I think can easily be called a lucky shot and haven't even defended his LW belt yet, after beating alvarez which was prolly the easiest rout to a belt he could have gotten..now he wants to box mayweather?? Nuts....I dunno dudes talented but I think his head is getting to big for his own good and will soon be another rousey


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 15, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> he best aldo with what I think can easily be called a lucky shot


What do you believe was '_lucky_' about it?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What do you believe was '_lucky_' about it?


What wasn't ? Lol, seriously tho pad you watch enough MMA to know that would NEVER happen again even if him and Aldo fought 100 more times, so yes it was kind of a lucky punch I think


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Now I'm not saying he's not a talented striker, but when it comes to KOs like that there is some luck involved, if not he would be doing that all the time


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

No such thing as luck when it comes to MMA in my opinion


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No such thing as luck when it comes to MMA in my opinion


 Many people have lost fights and were lucky enough to get decision victorys.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Many people have lost fights and were lucky enough to get decision victorys.


Still not sure it was luck


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Still not sure it was luck


If I punched Mcgregor and somehow caught him clean, knocked his ass out. You wouldn't call me beating his ass, lucky?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

You've never been in an actual fist fight have you pad?


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 16, 2017)

I think they should box with mma gloves, everything ekscept that doesnt make any sence.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 16, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I think they should box with mma gloves, everything ekscept that doesnt make any sence.


Realistically they needed to make this a kickboxing match and McGregor would still get schooled.

Anyone who pays 99.99 to watch this trash is a god damned idiot.

I keep hearing it's not about the fight it's about the event... that's the most bullshit thing I've ever heard. The event is going to suck because the fight is non competitive. it's like they ignore the sporting aspect of combat sports and expect it to be entertaining... there's a wake up call coming. Conor is going to look like a elementary school student getting beat by college senior.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm excited about it as a fan of Floyd's, and as a fan of MMA I'm excited about it. It's a huge event even if the fight fizzles which I don't think it will. Was Manny really trying to beat Floyd? I think Conor is going to try and win, which is not the same formula as the Manny fight. Maidana caught Floyd early in their first fight, go watch it, that almost got really exciting. The second one and the Canelo fight, meh but it was fun to watch Floyd. I didn't care for the Manny fight as it didn't feel like Manny was into it, that was my perception.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 16, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Realistically they needed to make this a kickboxing match and McGregor would still get schooled.
> 
> Anyone who pays 99.99 to watch this trash is a god damned idiot.
> 
> I keep hearing it's not about the fight it's about the event... that's the most bullshit thing I've ever heard. The event is going to suck because the fight is non competitive. it's like they ignore the sporting aspect of combat sports and expect it to be entertaining... there's a wake up call coming. Conor is going to look like a elementary school student getting beat by college senior.


dude if wrestlemania sells pvp,this will too..


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> dude if wrestlemania sells pvp,this will too..


It's going to sell like hotcakes worldwide.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 16, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> dude if wrestlemania sells pvp,this will too..


even in the wwe they fake competitiveness. They don;t have stone cold come out and do 50 stunners in a row.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> If I punched Mcgregor and somehow caught him clean, knocked his ass out. You wouldn't call me beating his ass, lucky?


I wouldn't attribute it to luck if that happened


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No such thing as luck when it comes to MMA in my opinion


He hit Alavarez with the same punch very early in their fight and dropped him, that's not luck at all.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> He hit Alavarez with the same punch very early in their fight and dropped him, that's not luck at all.


Alvarez, Aldo, Max, Mendes, Nate.. Come on, right? Aldo should have been the fight everyone quit questioning McGregor's ability to fight. He beat a guy who was undefeated for something like 10 years - the only featherweight champ in the UFC at the time, since its inception into the weight classes. His rise was epic and unprecedented, that's why he's so famous today and why he's going to fight Mayweather for tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars. 

I think the idea of 'luck' is strange in a combat sport. I forget which fighter I heard this from, wish I could remember to give him credit, but he said if you're fighting, and the entire time you're in the cage, you're trying to knock your opponent out. If you throw a haymaker that just happens to land on the button and KOs the guy, it wasn't because of luck. You threw that punch with the intention of landing on target. It landed on target. What is lucky about that?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 16, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Realistically they needed to make this a kickboxing match and McGregor would still get schooled.
> 
> Anyone who pays 99.99 to watch this trash is a god damned idiot.
> 
> I keep hearing it's not about the fight it's about the event... that's the most bullshit thing I've ever heard. The event is going to suck because the fight is non competitive. it's like they ignore the sporting aspect of combat sports and expect it to be entertaining... there's a wake up call coming. Conor is going to look like a elementary school student getting beat by college senior.


If they did anything other than just boxing Mayweather would be unconscious in seconds. Getting cracked with a kick can break your arm easily just blocking it. How's someone who's never thrown anything but a left/right hand as a pro gonna deal with kicks coming at him from another pro fighter that's been doing it his whole life? Boxing is about 1/10th of what combat sports are today, shit a couple leg kicks would completely change the way Floyd fights and turn him into a stationary target.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Alvarez, Aldo, Max, Mendes, Nate.. Come on, right? Aldo should have been the fight everyone quit questioning McGregor's ability to fight. He beat a guy who was undefeated for something like 10 years - the only featherweight champ in the UFC at the time, since its inception into the weight classes. His rise was epic and unprecedented, that's why he's so famous today and why he's going to fight Mayweather for tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars.
> 
> I think the idea of 'luck' is strange in a combat sport. I forget which fighter I heard this from, wish I could remember to give him credit, but he said if you're fighting, and the entire time you're in the cage, you're trying to knock your opponent out. If you throw a haymaker that just happens to land on the button and KOs the guy, it wasn't because of luck. You threw that punch with the intention of landing on target. It landed on target. What is lucky about that?


What's luck is WHERE it landed, you think he pinpoints a spot on the head or just throws where he THINKS his head will be...like I said he is a skilled striker, but there is some luck when it comes to doing what he did to Aldo...of that shot landed a inch and any direction from where it did he prolly wouldn't have KOd him, stunned him but not KO


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> What's luck is WHERE it landed, you think he pinpoints a spot on the head or just throws where he THINKS his head will be...like I said he is a skilled striker, but there is some luck when it comes to doing what he did to Aldo...of that shot landed a inch and any direction from where it did he prolly wouldn't have KOd him, stunned him but not KO


He hit him on a spot on his head that anywhere else it would have just stunned him, and you think that's because of luck?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He hit him on a spot on his head that anywhere else it would have just stunned him, and you think that's because of luck?


Yes....iv been in my fair share of fights and my buddy fights tuff n uff, I can promise you luck is a huge part of KOing someone like that....iv knocked someone out cold one time in middle school, that wasn't really luck tho cause i already hit him and he was getting back up kinda out of it and I nailed him in the chin, he was kinda a sitting duck


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I wouldn't attribute it to luck if that happened


So you would think I'm a better fighter then a professional, highly skilled mixed martial artist?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> So you would think I'm a better fighter then a professional, highly skilled mixed martial artist?


Yea man, you throw a crazy haymaker and happen to clip him and your automatically better than him


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yes....iv been in my fair share of fights and my buddy fights tuff n uff, I can promise you luck is a huge part of KOing someone like that....iv knocked someone out cold one time in middle school, that wasn't really luck that cause o already hit him and he was getting back up kinda out of it and I nailed him in the chin, he was kinda a sitting duck


Can you give me an example of a professional MMA fight in the UFC (so I can go back and watch footage of said fight) that you believe luck led to the outcome?


mr sunshine said:


> So you would think I'm a better fighter then a professional, highly skilled mixed martial artist?


No, I just wouldn't attribute the KO to 'luck'


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> and happen to clip him


How did you "happen to clip him" if you threw a punch intending to knock him out, and... knocked him out? How is that just 'happenstance' to you? I don't understand that. I threw a punch in an attempt to knock someone out. That person was knocked out by the punch I threw. How is that luck?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can you give me an example of a professional MMA fight in the UFC (so I can go back and watch footage of said fight) that you believe luck led to the outcome?
> 
> No, I just wouldn't attribute the KO to 'luck'


If its not luck it's skill, right?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> If its not luck it's skill, right?


If you caught McGregor with a clean punch in an MMA sanctioned event with a referee, I would absolutely attribute it to skill


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you caught McGregor with a clean punch in an MMA sanctioned event with a referee, I would absolutely attribute it to skill


Why wouldn't it be skill if I caught him in the street? Does lady luck stay out of octagons or something?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you caught McGregor with a clean punch in an MMA sanctioned event with a referee, I would absolutely attribute it to skill


Come on pad I know your smarter then that


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How did you "happen to clip him" if you threw a punch intending to knock him out, and... knocked him out? How is that just 'happenstance' to you? I don't understand that. I threw a punch in an attempt to knock someone out. That person was knocked out by the punch I threw. How is that luck?


I'm not sure how to put it to make sense to you....but trust me when Swangin and bangin it's good to have luck on your side


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm not sure how to put it to make sense to you....but trust me when Swangin and bangin it's good to have luck on your side


Also good not to weight 110 pounds.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Also good not to weight 110 pounds.


That always helps


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why wouldn't it be skill if I caught him in the street? Does lady luck stay out of octagons or something?


That's what would make it official, recognized, and recorded


Bublonichronic said:


> Come on pad I know your smarter then that





Bublonichronic said:


> I'm not sure how to put it to make sense to you....but trust me when Swangin and bangin it's good to have luck on your side


How/why/what makes it luck?

If I try to do something, set my mind to it, practice and do it. I did it on purpose. Everything about it was intentional. Do you qualify dudes KO punches like Anderson over Forest as 'lucky'? He was wading backwards and delivered the KO punch, like a doctor, and it was magnificent. Conor was wading backwards against Aldo and delivered one of the most beautiful left hooks ever televised;


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's what would make it official, recognized, and recorded
> 
> 
> How/why/what makes it luck?
> ...


You're in love with Mcgregor, we get it. An octagon and a ref doesn't make a ko official. If you hit someone and they go to sleep you officially knocked that fool out. Like literally


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's what would make it official, recognized, and recorded
> 
> 
> How/why/what makes it luck?
> ...


Want to see some lucky KOs, rewatch some chris leben fights lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You're in love with Mcgregor, we get it.





Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll take Floyd in the boxing match.. Good luck to Connor


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Want to see some lucky KOs, rewatch some chris leben fights lol


How is it luck if you try to do something then do it?

Can you answer that simple question?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

So if conner wins he got lucky?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> So if conner wins he got lucky?


Is Conor trying to win?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is it luck if you try to do something then do it?
> 
> Can you answer that simple question?


I try to make half court shots all the time. When one goes in, I don't think I'm skilled as fuck , bro.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is Conor trying to win?





Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll take Floyd in the boxing match.. Good luck to Connor?


Why did you wish him luck?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is it luck if you try to do something then do it?
> 
> Can you answer that simple question?


When I play roulette at the casino I'm trying to win...and winning is 100% luck


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> When I play roulette at the casino I'm trying to win...and winning is 100% luck


How do you try to win a game of chance?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How do you try to win a game of chance?


By playing, duh


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why did you wish him luck?


Because I don't believe in his chances to win a boxing match against Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> By playing, duh


Simply playing is not trying

You _can't_ *try* to win a game of chance, you can only hope for the best outcome


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Because I don't believe in his chances to win a boxing match against Floyd Mayweather


But he could get lucky and throw a punch that mayweather bobs n weaves his head right into tho right ??


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> But he could get lucky and throw a punch that mayweather bobs n weaves his head right into tho right ??


Wouldn't that be a mistake on Mayweathers part?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Wouldn't that be a mistake on Mayweathers part?


And thats lucky for mcgregor


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> And thats lucky for mcgregor


How is it lucky for me if you fuck up?

It's not luck, goddamnit. YOU FUCKED UP. You Fucked Up. You meant to do something, then fucked up in the actual execution part. That was a mistake ON YOUR PART. It wasn't luck on my part. Fuck. FUCK. I practiced, performed, and executed exactly how I envisioned it a million times before. Fights are won on mistakes. Fighters practice _not to fuck up during a fight_, to stick to the game plan. Cerrone v. Diaz is a textbook example of deviating from the game plan. When fighters get dinged, they forget the entire strategy. It has everything to do with human physiology, not _luck..._


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is it lucky for me if you fuck up?
> 
> It's not luck, goddamnit. YOU FUCKED UP. You Fucked Up. You meant to do something, then fucked up in the actual execution part. That was a mistake ON YOUR PART. It wasn't luck on my part. Fuck. FUCK. I practiced, performed, and executed exactly how I envisioned it a million times before. Fights are won on mistakes. Fighters practice _not to fuck up during a fight_, to stick to the game plan. Cerrone v. Diaz is a textbook example of deviating from the game plan. When fighters get dinged, they forget the entire strategy. It has everything to do with human physiology, not _luck..._


That's funny cause even fighters will say "he hit me with a lucky shot" and "I got lucky and got the KO" iv heard this a million times and so have you, watch the post fight pressers


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> That's funny cause even fighters will say "he hit me with a lucky shot" and "I got lucky and got the KO" iv heard this a million times and so have you, watch the post fight pressers


But I think you should answer the questions I've asked, man..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2017)

What's not lucky about someone throwing a wild punch with their head down not even looking at the opponent and the other person moving into the punch and getting knocked out...how is that anything but luck...that's not what happen to Aldo but it happens a lot, and is pure luck


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Alvarez, Aldo, Max, Mendes, Nate.. Come on, right? Aldo should have been the fight everyone quit questioning McGregor's ability to fight. He beat a guy who was undefeated for something like 10 years - the only featherweight champ in the UFC at the time, since its inception into the weight classes. His rise was epic and unprecedented, that's why he's so famous today and why he's going to fight Mayweather for tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars.
> 
> I think the idea of 'luck' is strange in a combat sport. I forget which fighter I heard this from, wish I could remember to give him credit, but he said if you're fighting, and the entire time you're in the cage, you're trying to knock your opponent out. If you throw a haymaker that just happens to land on the button and KOs the guy, it wasn't because of luck. You threw that punch with the intention of landing on target. It landed on target. What is lucky about that?


no one is making "hundreds of millions" in this. TMT will probly pull a little over 100M tho

http://metro.co.uk/2017/04/20/floyd-mayweather-will-earn-around-15-million-more-than-conor-mcgregor-from-their-fight-says-dana-white-6585929/


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is it luck if you try to do something then do it?
> 
> Can you answer that simple question?


like a lottery ticket?


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How do you try to win a game of chance?


play the game and take your chances?


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Simply playing is not trying
> 
> You _can't_ *try* to win a game of chance, you can only hope for the best outcome


semantics.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2017)

Welp, morning fights suck but Holly is back.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> What's not lucky about someone throwing a wild punch with their head down not even looking at the opponent and the other person moving into the punch and getting knocked out...how is that anything but luck...that's not what happen to Aldo but it happens a lot, and is pure luck


Watch the fight again. There was no wild punch, it was a perfect counter to Aldo's lazy right hand feint. Watch how low aldo's right hand is when it's coming back, then watch McGregors hips turn, he's on the ball of his back foot, and his whole body pivots throwing that punch and it landed clean with all aldo's weight lunging forward. It had nothing to do with luck and more to do with aldo being sloppy, emotional, over aggressive, and he paid for it. Would people call it luck if it happened in the fourth round instead of the first? CM get's in people's head long before they fight, the only person he couldn't do that to beat him. It's very similar to what Silva does fighting with his hands down by his side or Roy Jones Jr. with his hands behind his back which CM actually did against Alvarez.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 17, 2017)

Any one getting that rematch boxing fight tonight?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Watch the fight again. There was no wild punch, it was a perfect counter to Aldo's lazy right hand feint. Watch how low aldo's right hand is when it's coming back, then watch McGregors hips turn, he's on the ball of his back foot, and his whole body pivots throwing that punch and it landed clean with all aldo's weight lunging forward. It had nothing to do with luck and more to do with aldo being sloppy, emotional, over aggressive, and he paid for it. Would people call it luck if it happened in the fourth round instead of the first? CM get's in people's head long before they fight, the only person he couldn't do that to beat him. It's very similar to what Silva does fighting with his hands down by his side or Roy Jones Jr. with his hands behind his back which CM actually did against Alvarez.


I didn't say Aldo was knocked out by just luck, he did set up a nice counter but like I said a inch off and that wouldn't have been a KO


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I didn't say Aldo was knocked out by just luck, he did set up a nice counter but like I said a inch off and that wouldn't have been a KO


You could say that for every punch ever thrown in combat sports.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> You could say that for every punch ever thrown in combat sports.


Yea, you could...


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea, you could...


It wasn't luck when Buster landed the uppercut!!!!!!! Or was it?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> It wasn't luck when Buster landed the uppercut!!!!!!! Or was it?!?!?!?!


I'm just sure what your referring too


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm just sure what your referring too


"A right from Douglas and down goes _ _ _ _ _"? "Oh the uppercut, the uppercut"?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 17, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> It wasn't luck when Buster landed the uppercut!!!!!!! Or was it?!?!?!?!


It was heartbreaking and the end of an era.
It could be considered lucky that Douglas was allowed to continue. Watch the bottom left on busters side the difference between the guy in the white gloves and the refs count.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 17, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> It was heartbreaking and the end of an era.
> It could be considered lucky that Douglas was allowed to continue. Watch the bottom left on busters side the difference between the guy in the white gloves and the refs count.


I know all about the mixed up count!!!!! Crazy times. Sad day. Did you ever see the Chavez vs Taylor fight?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2017)

they don't know that mic is hot lol


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2017)

after seeing this, boxing will suffer...what a shit show


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 17, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> I know all about the mixed up count!!!!! Crazy times. Sad day. Did you ever see the Chavez vs Taylor fight?


I did, but don't remember the controversy clearly. Did Taylor beat the count and they still ended the fight?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 17, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I did, but don't remember the controversy clearly. Did Taylor beat the count and they still ended the fight?


Yea from what i remember it was stopped with like 2 seconds left. Epic fight though!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 18, 2017)

as a former boxer, what a fucking fiasco and travesty that was last night. And I was saying to myself prior to the main event "man that ref really blew that, thank god we have Tony Weeks here for this one, he's gotta be my favorite most professional ref him and Big John"

I think Tony missed some low blows and two fights were stopped that should have continued imo. The winners likely still would have won but let the fighters make those decisions. Nobody wants a ref in football to peel points of the board or an umpire to take the bat from the guys hands or a ref to take the fight out of a guy who is still standing there.

Feel bad for Tony, he's still one of my favorite refs, but boxing looked bad last night.

Here's some fun afterwards


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 18, 2017)

I find boxing boring to watch after watching mma for the last 10 years. The refs are involved as much as the fighters. It didn't look like he got hit low as much as they made it out to be, unless the navel is considered a low blow. Boxing is about done that ppv sold 160,000 which is sad. If mayweather finds a way to lose his fight that'll be the nail in the coffin.

A UFC fighter just died from a boxing match
http://mmajunkie.com/2017/06/heavyweight-tim-hague-ufc-vet-dies-knockout-loss-canada


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 18, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I find boxing boring to watch after watching mma for the last 10 years. The refs are involved as much as the fighters. It didn't look like he got hit low as much as they made it out to be, unless the navel is considered a low blow. Boxing is about done that ppv sold 160,000 which is sad. If mayweather finds a way to lose his fight that'll be the nail in the coffin.
> 
> A UFC fighter just died from a boxing match
> http://mmajunkie.com/2017/06/heavyweight-tim-hague-ufc-vet-dies-knockout-loss-canada


wow. i remember hague. so sad to hear. even sadder to think it may have been avoidable, too much brain injury in a short period

...But in the past two years, he was just 1-4, and all four losses have come by knockout...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 20, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> as a former boxer, what a fucking fiasco and travesty that was last night. And I was saying to myself prior to the main event "man that ref really blew that, thank god we have Tony Weeks here for this one, he's gotta be my favorite most professional ref him and Big John"
> 
> I think Tony missed some low blows and two fights were stopped that should have continued imo. The winners likely still would have won but let the fighters make those decisions. Nobody wants a ref in football to peel points of the board or an umpire to take the bat from the guys hands or a ref to take the fight out of a guy who is still standing there.
> 
> ...







you got me watching boxers talk about Mayweather lol.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 20, 2017)

anyone see the o/u for how many rounds mayweather/mcgregor will go? i saw 9.5, and the under was at -170. looks like vegas expects mayweather to out-punch mcgregor by almost 2:1, and end the fight early. both of these loud mouths deserve eachother. whoever loses will have their legacy dented


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 20, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> anyone see the o/u for how many rounds mayweather/mcgregor will go? i saw 9.5, and the under was at -170. looks like vegas expects mayweather to out-punch mcgregor by almost 2:1, and end the fight early. both of these loud mouths deserve eachother. whoever loses will have their legacy dented


Whats the money line? What do you guys think it will close at? I could be wrong but wasn't it Mayweather -2100 last week?


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 20, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Whats the money line? What do you guys think it will close at? I could be wrong but wasn't it Mayweather -2100 last week?


on the crappy site i use, mayweather is down to -700, mcgregor +475. I think it will settle around mayweather -1000


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 21, 2017)

Nothing but luck, must be an Irish thing.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 24, 2017)

I
Love
Heather
Hardy


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 25, 2017)

C'mon BJ! He needs a win bad and who the fuck likes Dennis siver haha


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 25, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> who the fuck likes Dennis siver haha


Hes super sexy!!!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 25, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> C'mon BJ! He needs a win bad and who the fuck likes Dennis siver haha


he totally checked out


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 26, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> C'mon BJ! He needs a win bad and who the fuck likes Dennis siver haha


The last guy to beat Siver was given a title fight, he must be really good.
What a shit show that card was I'm glad it was free. I felt bad for Chiesa, the ref fucked that up good. I guess he didn't see Kish get out of a really deep RNC 2 figfhts before.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 26, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> The last guy to beat Siver was given a title fight, he must be really good.
> What a shit show that card was I'm glad it was free. I felt bad for Chiesa, the ref fucked that up good. I guess he didn't see Kish get out of a really deep RNC 2 figfhts before.


I hope bjs done fighting now...lol he looked better than he has his last couple fights but he just doesn't have it anymore..
Justine kish shit herself haha
And yeah the ref fucked up the main event. It looked like chiesa was thinking about the tap or maybe he even was about to go out, but we won't know thanks to Mario heart yamasaki....chiesa could have maybe rolled out of it...he was trying but I think he was about to give up or go out


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 26, 2017)

He can make a bad ass heart with his hands though


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 26, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I hope bjs done fighting now...lol he looked better than he has his last couple fights but he just doesn't have it anymore..
> Justine kish shit herself haha
> And yeah the ref fucked up the main event. It looked like chiesa was thinking about the tap or maybe he even was about to go out, but we won't know thanks to Mario heart yamasaki....chiesa could have maybe rolled out of it...he was trying but I think he was about to give up or go out


Nasty, I didn't see that until now. She's lucky she had black spandex shorts on so it couldn't fall out like this guy


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 26, 2017)

www.google.com/amp/s/www.bloodyelbow.com/platform/amp/2017/6/26/15872026/ufc-mma-fighter-escapes-bad-position-poops-

Pics here lol read it. Made me laugh what they said about johnny


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 26, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> What a shit show that card was I'm glad it was free.


I thought everyone loved that card. Great show they put on.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 26, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> I thought everyone loved that card. Great show they put on.


I thought it was good. I liked watching Tim smash Johnny


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 26, 2017)

Poor felice, like rolling around in other people's sweat, blood, saliva, and snot isn't bad enough. 



a mongo frog said:


> I thought everyone loved that card. Great show they put on.


The bellator card the night before with two 40+ year old juice heads rolling around was better.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2017)

There was a point in that fight where I knew it was shit, "oh damn that's shit yo" and if you go back and watch at least for me I feel like I can see on her face where for a moment it appears she's thinking about it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 28, 2017)

Her strength impressed me so much I didn't even mind the shit, She's a beast.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Her strength impressed me so much I didn't even mind the shit, She's a beast.


Absolutely no shame either, she took it well to social media it appears which is awesome. She seemed like an unstoppable force at times but I really felt like the whole incident distracted her mentally during the fight. It seems as if she was looking like she knew she let it go and was checking the canvas instead of staying focused but even then she didn't get obliterated so good for her, both fighters stood in there and did well.

Not sure what to think about the stoppage, it's like what is happening first in boxing a week or two ago and now in mma?

Let's pool it, who thinks Cheisa could have held on with that turtle neck defense? Would he have gone out or get saved by the bell should the ref not have stopped it? 

I don't really see the choke that everyone else is comparing it too, I didn't think that Kish got out of nearly as deep of a choke though it was deep and crazy that she got out.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Absolutely no shame either, she took it well to social media it appears which is awesome. She seemed like an unstoppable force at times but I really felt like the whole incident distracted her mentally during the fight. It seems as if she was looking like she knew she let it go and was checking the canvas instead of staying focused but even then she didn't get obliterated so good for her, both of the stood in there are did well.
> 
> Not sure what to think about the stoppage, it's like what is happening first in boxing a week or two ago and now in mma?
> 
> ...


100% early stoppage. not up to the ref to decide whether he was going to get out of it or not.let them at least try.let em go to sleep for a second


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> 100% early stoppage. not up to the ref to decide whether he was going to get out of it or not.let them at least try.let em go to sleep for a second


Did you see the fighter's arm droop for an instant? Could that have been what triggered the ref? 

I wish he would have grabbed his arm, it wasn't limp, but I feel like (not making excuses only observing) that flinch of an arm dip might have been perceived as he went limp.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 28, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I thought it was good. I liked watching Tim smash Johnny


Boetsch is a beast


CannaBruh said:


> Did you see the fighter's arm droop for an instant? Could that have been what triggered the ref?
> 
> I wish he would have grabbed his arm, it wasn't limp, but I feel like (not making excuses only observing) that flinch of an arm dip might have been perceived as he went limp.


he looked like he was working.as fast as Chiesa jumped up after the stoppage,to me,it looked like he had more time to try and escape.i did not see the arm drop,id have to watch again


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> Boetsch is a beast
> 
> he looked like he was working.as fast as Chiesa jumped up after the stoppage,to me,it looked like he had more time to try and escape.i did not see the arm drop,id have to watch again


I'm reaching, it's barely a flinch of a droop but it happens(could have been seen as "he's gonna tap" or "he's going out"

think baseball pitcher balk flinch, some didn't notice it


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 28, 2017)

There's to much on the line for fighters for refs to make those kind of calls. The choke on Chiesa loosened when Lee changed grips. Herrigs choke on Kish was tighter, her hand was behind the head. You can see Chiesa's right ear start to slide under Lee's right bicep right before it was stopped. Would there have been enough room for blood flow? Maybe, maybe not but it should've been the fighters call. There's no real risk of serious injury from a blood choke. The 12 to 6 illegal elbows the ref allowed caused more injury than anything.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2017)

Look at where the ditch of her elbow is, I dunno it's deep but I felt like it wasn't nearly as detrimental as the one Lee had I don't thin Cheisa gets out but maybe can make it to the bell. You're right tho it shouldn't have been stopped then, but too late.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 28, 2017)

In other bullshit news Cerone is out of his fight with Lawler at ufc 213


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Absolutely no shame either, she took it well to social media it appears which is awesome. She seemed like an unstoppable force at times but I really felt like the whole incident distracted her mentally during the fight. It seems as if she was looking like she knew she let it go and was checking the canvas instead of staying focused but even then she didn't get obliterated so good for her, both fighters stood in there and did well.
> 
> Not sure what to think about the stoppage, it's like what is happening first in boxing a week or two ago and now in mma?
> 
> ...


It looked really tight on cheisa but you never know. The choke that girl got out of had alot to do with her being physically stronger and herring being really tired. Holding that chick down was no joke, she was bairly able to do it using proper technique. If that woman would learn the steps she'd be unstoppable .


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It looked really tight on cheisa but you never know. The choke that girl got out of had alot to do with her being physically stronger and herring being really tired. Holding that chick down was no joke, she was bairly able to do it using proper technique. If that woman would learn the steps she'd be unstoppable .


She was tough, a lot pf people would've tapped out without even trying to fight the hands. 
Connor McGregor comes to mind.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 2, 2017)

Horn vs. Pacquiao WTF!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Horn vs. Pacquiao WTF!!!


Personally had 0 problem with that fights decision

First Bradley fight was a worse decision IMO, it was fitting to have him there in the booth next to the two biggest Pacquiao fanbois on the planet.

Manny didn't look active and what he was hitting Horn with didn't look to be hurting him. Horn had good movement until he was knocked down by that headbutt they called a push. Manny had one good round in that fight the 9th where he landed most his punches. The rest of the rounds were close-ish, with Horn dictating the pace and where the fight took place. He was walking Manny down all night. He wasn't as accurate, but it appeared he threw more. Compubox disagrees but I don't think it's been accurate for about 20 years.

I plan on watching that fight back as I missed the first two rounds.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 3, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Personally had 0 problem with that fights decision
> 
> First Bradley fight was a worse decision IMO, it was fitting to have him there in the booth next to the two biggest Pacquiao fanbois on the planet.
> 
> ...


Did you see the stats though? To me the stats came at no surprise but the decision didn't reflect the stats at all
Not one judge scored with numbers that reflected the stats, which in a case that the fight goes the distance, should be the determining factor in deciding the winner. Some of those scores were ridiculous 117-111!? 

The fight was fun to watch with lots of excitement. I'll watch the rematch and cannot wait for Horn to fight someone his own age in his own class, Crawford? (He'll get tore up imo)

I gave the first and last round to the Aussie and he won some in the middle but no way he deserved that decision.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 3, 2017)

Those kind of decisions aren't going to help the popularity of an already dying sport. The home town crowd is real in combat sports. I thought the fight before it was a weird stoppage. The guy gets dropped by a clear body shot, he gets up at 8 and the ref stops it because of damage to his eye???


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 3, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Those kind of decisions aren't going to help the popularity of an already dying sport. The home town crowd is real in combat sports. I thought the fight before it was a weird stoppage. The guy gets dropped by a clear body shot, he gets up at 8 and the ref stops it because of damage to his eye???


fighting has had a weird few weeks of stoppages on both sides of the isle


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 3, 2017)

The only sports where the participants don't know the score until it's over.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 3, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> The only sports where the participants don't know the score until it's over.


i like that league that shows round by round scoring is it LFA?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Did you see the stats though? To me the stats came at no surprise but the decision didn't reflect the stats at all
> Not one judge scored with numbers that reflected the stats, which in a case that the fight goes the distance, should be the determining factor in deciding the winner. Some of those scores were ridiculous 117-111!?
> 
> The fight was fun to watch with lots of excitement. I'll watch the rematch and cannot wait for Horn to fight someone his own age in his own class, Crawford? (He'll get tore up imo)
> ...


Yeah the stats are ridiculous. I don't know if the dude clickin in Horns stats was sleepin or what. But it certainly seemed like he was landing more to me. 

Manny was definitely outboxing him. Horn made it a brawl and made it look good enough I guess.

And yeah hometown crowds are real. Judges should be in the back with no cheers and jeers watching TV's.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2017)

This next event has potential!

Looking forward to seeing Diakiese take on Klose! 12/0 v. 7/0! I love watching undefeated fighters face off!

Also looking forward to Johnson v. Gaethje, that should be a war!


----------



## HankDank (Jul 6, 2017)

Ok guys you got $500

Whittaker(-125) Romero(+105)

Shevchenko(-118 Nunes(-102)

Overeem (-125) Werdum (+105)

who you taking and how much you letting ride? Putting it all on one or splitting it up?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 6, 2017)

$250 on Shevchenko

$250 on Whittaker I don't want to hear about Jesus Christ in every interview if Romero wins, I think either of them will beat Bisbing.

Overeem vs Werdum if they could ko each other at the same time while making those stupid fucking faces they make would be great.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 6, 2017)

HankDank said:


> Ok guys you got $500
> 
> Whittaker(-125) Romero(+105)
> 
> ...


I would go all in on Whittaker. He's the next MW champ.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 6, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> $250 on Shevchenko
> 
> $250 on Whittaker I don't want to hear about Jesus Christ in every interview if Romero wins, I think either of them will beat Bisbing.
> 
> Overeem vs Werdum if they could ko each other at the same time while making those stupid fucking faces they make would be great.


That would be awesome haha


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2017)

Anybody catch the latest Gabi Garcia circus?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 7, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anybody catch the latest Gabi Garcia circus?


yeah,wtf? no weight class?she fucking punted her opponent


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 7, 2017)

Japanese girl had some balls to even consider fighting that thing.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 8, 2017)

Gaethje vs Johnson was crazy! Great fight
Jesse Taylor has some mean wrestling. Too strong for Lima


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 8, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anybody catch the latest Gabi Garcia circus?


Made for a good laugh haha
Japanese love freak show fights


----------



## HankDank (Jul 8, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Gaethje vs Johnson was crazy! Great fight
> Jesse Taylor has some mean wrestling. Too strong for Lima


Gaethje and Taylor both gave me a nice payday. You are right though, that was one hell of a brawl!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

Gaethje has a chin but is sloppy as shit I think he can beat anyone but I think it's only time before he gets checked. Michael Johnson just didn't have the heart to stand in there but that dude too can bang, he has a lot more respect from me today.

There were some good fights on that free card, how about that Klose fight. That dude looks hungry but I don't care for his personality much but I'll sure watch him fight.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 8, 2017)

I think Johnson's gonna watch that fight and be sickened by it. He had that kid out on his feet and chose to hold him against the cage and let him recover. They're already talkin about title fights with one win in the ufc, that's nuts.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I think Johnson's gonna watch that fight and be sickened by it. He had that kid out on his feet and chose to hold him against the cage and let him recover. They're already talkin about title fights with one win in the ufc, that's nuts.


He was out on his feet more than once, I think in other fights or other refs that might get called when he buckles like that.

Both of them could have cleaned up the fight to their favor, Johnson was not taking those leg kicks well at all but Gaethje seemed to abandon them for a short time. 

Good stoppage earlier on the card where dude had pinned the guys arm down, John saved that guys face some tenderizing.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 8, 2017)

Nunes isn't fighting tonight because she's got a tummy ache. Biggest week in mma and the headliner doesn't fight because she's sick? 


Jones vs DC in two weeks, they need to have someone wrap em in bubble wrap, make sure they both make it to DC's retirement.

Every fuckin card


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 9, 2017)

Whittaker's going to wreck Bisbing


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2017)

This is a circuse side show...I wonder what they said to each other in the stare down, I have a feeling mcgregor said somthing crazy just by the look on danas face, maybe racist


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2017)

Mcgregor is going to pound mayweathers fists with his face.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 12, 2017)

I heard may was spiting something about gloves?? what would it be? boxin or mma gloves?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 12, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I heard may was spiting something about gloves?? what would it be? boxin or mma gloves?


It was bad form imo... we all know the fucking contract ink is dry, don't chirp in about glove weight now muddafucka when you're the A side we know damn well if Mayweather wanted 4oz gloves, he could make that happen, because let's not get it twisted, he is THE show. 

I enjoyed it, tons of drama and the idea that boxing as a sport, the integrity of that sport and the preconceptions of these "fighters" might all get flipped upside down should McGregor smother Mayweather.

After seeing the face off.... I think Conor has a shot but he's going to need to smother Floyd like a brawler and literally make him drown as Gaethje did to Johnson... with that tactic I think he could actually fucking win. Think Maidana but non stop with the fire and heart of Conor and that left... I think he could not only KO Floyd, but he might TKO him if I'm really being honest with myself. 

If McGregor tries to box with Floyd, he's gonna get the shit beat out of him like Sr said. I think Conor needs to go in there and try to pummel him early and quickly, don't play around with boxing, go and whoop his ass. I'm kind of torn as a boxer who has watched and followed Floyd for a long time but part of me wants him to lose (shit show appeal) much of me wants the boxer to win (preconceptions of boxer skill not allowing an mma non-boxer to take the win)


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2017)

Let's face it under boxing rules mcgregor has little chance...of course there always a chance for him to land a big shot and make somthing happen, but that is a very slim chance


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 12, 2017)

its going to be a boring ass fight if mcgregor goes in there and clinches the whole time.thats what i expect to happen.CM will get flatlined if he tries to box Mayweather


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 12, 2017)

Anyone going to put money on conor? Big payout


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 12, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> its going to be a boring ass fight if mcgregor goes in there and clinches the whole time.thats what i expect to happen.CM will get flatlined if he tries to box Mayweather


Round one of Maidana Mayweather 1
Early in the fight Maidana lands numerous lefts 

If Conor can pressure Floyd into a corner or on the ropes while maintaining enough striking distance to stay away from clinches he can land and that is where his chances are imo.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 12, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Round one of Maidana Mayweather 1
> Early in the fight Maidana lands numerous lefts
> 
> If Conor can pressure Floyd into a corner or on the ropes while maintaining enough striking distance to stay away from clinches he can land and that is where his chances are imo.


i see your point.i also see CM "resetting" a lot in this fight if he wants to stand a chance


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Round one of Maidana Mayweather 1
> Early in the fight Maidana lands numerous lefts
> 
> If Conor can pressure Floyd into a corner or on the ropes while maintaining enough striking distance to stay away from clinches he can land and that is where his chances are imo.


Maidiena fights like a mad man on meth, His output is fucken amazing but sloppy.. Conner can't keep swinging them like that, He's more of a single shot precision guy.



Conners fucked.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 12, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Maidiena fights like a mad man on meth, His output is fucken amazing but sloppy.. Conner can't keep swinging them like that, He's more of a single shot precision guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Conners fucked.


I'm just trying to give the kid some ideas 

I think he's foookt


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 12, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I heard may was spiting something about gloves?? what would it be? boxin or mma gloves?


It's boxing, it'll be boxing gloves, in a boxing ring, with a boxing ref. Anything other than that would drop Mayweathers chance of winning dramatically.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 13, 2017)

I think that is pretty much unfair if they use boxxing gloves.. for me I think it should be mma gloves with maybe lite modified boxing rules . but again ring is total different game than the cage .


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 13, 2017)

Or maybe allow each opponent 10 kicks, just for shits n giggles, it's already a side show might as well not half ass it


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 13, 2017)

my theory is that is complete different ball game beeing hit with mma gloves vs boxing gloves ...


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 13, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I think that is pretty much unfair if they use boxxing gloves.. for me I think it should be mma gloves with maybe lite modified boxing rules . but again ring is total different game than the cage .


why?its a boxing match.CM's been the one running his mouth about wanting to fight mayweather.FM is no fool,he's not just going to give CM an advantage


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 13, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> why?its a boxing match.CM's been the one running his mouth about wanting to fight mayweather.FM is no fool,he's not just going to give CM an advantage


Only fool would pay to watch that...

so we will se how many pay per watch fools US got

If it was some middle class boxer maybe,but maybe CM would have chance... But vs Top Champ?? LOL! Like some triatlon dude wanna win tour de france


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 13, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Only fool would pay to watch that...
> 
> so we will se how many pay per watch fools US got


i agree.i wont pay for this "fight" myself.its all about the ppv ratings.not to say im not interested to see what happens.mma fighters who are getting outboxed generally try and take their opponents to the mat.this not being allowed i'm curious to see how CM is going to react to a world class boxer.i see cm trotting around the ring a lot
theres going to be a lot of "fools"from ireland buying this card as well,homie


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 13, 2017)

Duevto.pride maybe Irish people will watch, but lets be honest whats the point of this fight?? competition? belt? money?? ohhh yesš money, somebody will pay to watch some big mouth being beaten in the ring... IF ITS PURE BOXING MATCH,HE DOESNT HAVE A CHANCE..but if there were just few moddification on clasicc boxing match, maybe then he would have a chance,and it would be more interesting to watch..


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 13, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> my theory is that is complete different ball game beeing hit with mma gloves vs boxing gloves ...


Interesting, watching McGregor Diaz 2, I'm wondering where all that supernatural KO power is, McGregor doesn't hit all that much harder than some of the best boxers, if he even hits as hard considering. In his prime I'd even venture to say Mayweather might have hit harder, go watch him TKO Gatti, or bounce Hatton off the corner ropes.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 13, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> my theory is that is complete different ball game beeing hit with mma gloves vs boxing gloves ...


It's a huge difference, not only power wise but also punches getting threw the guard.






If you covered up like that with mma gloves you'd be separated from your consciousness for it. It also makes it hard to see what's coming, but it's only a left or right hand in boxing so you can get away with it more. 

If they would allow one of these minor changes either mma gloves, leg kicks, or clinching/dirty boxing it would completely change the outcome.

I think Mcgregor is going to do better than people think. I'm curious to see the distance he keeps, if he switches back and forth south paw/orthodox, and his hand positioning. In mma your hands are usually held lower to defend take downs and catch kicks. I'm curious to see how it plays out, not curious enough to pay for it though.

I'm not a huge fan of either guy but I'm hoping McGregor pulls it off some how. I can't cheer for a guy that beats up women in front of his kids.


----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Jul 13, 2017)

Man, I cannot wait for Connor or kick that shit stains ass.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 13, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> It's a huge difference, not only power wise but also punches getting threw the guard.
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of either guy but I'm hoping McGregor pulls it off some how. I can't cheer for a guy that beats up women in front of his kids.



I'm not woman beater but Sometimes you got to put B'+++ in her place...


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I think Conor has a shot but he's going to need to smother Floyd like a brawler and literally make him drown as Gaethje did to Johnson... with that tactic I think he could actually fucking win. Think Maidana but non stop with the fire and heart of Conor and that left... I think he could not only KO Floyd, but he might TKO him if I'm really being honest with myself.
> 
> If McGregor tries to box with Floyd, he's gonna get the shit beat out of him like Sr said. I think Conor needs to go in there and try to pummel him early and quickly, don't play around with boxing, go and whoop his ass. I'm kind of torn as a boxer who has watched and followed Floyd for a long time but part of me wants him to lose (shit show appeal) much of me wants the boxer to win (preconceptions of boxer skill not allowing an mma non-boxer to take the win)


I'm with you on how CM has a chance.This is what i have been talkin with the coworkers for weeks.CM needs to figure out how to get in and wear FM down with some solid punches.He's going to have to hurt FM to take away the defense of FM.As you said CM HAS to smother FM because i just can't see it happening in the middle of the ring.It's gonna have to happen on the ropes or in the corner.I feel if this happens enough he WILL get his knockout later into the rounds.

Conner again has made his prediction.....inside 4 rounds.Wouldn't that be something!?!?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 13, 2017)

tbh the more pressers I watch the more I'm starting to think mcgregor can pull it off, he's damn confident and that's huge. In sure mayweather won't get a ko on him if he wins it's gonna be by decision and that gives mcgregor a lot of time to wear him down, I'm kinda think he's got more of a chance then everyone tinks, sorry, thinks...and if he does pull it off that's pretty much the death of boxing


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 13, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> If you covered up like that with mma gloves you'd be separated from your consciousness for it.


Tell that to Gaethje..


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 13, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> tbh the more pressers I watch the more I'm starting to think mcgregor can pull it off, he's damn confident and that's huge. In sure mayweather won't get a ko on him if he wins it's gonna be by decision and that gives mcgregor a lot of time to wear him down, I'm kinda think he's got more of a chance then everyone tinks, sorry, thinks...and if he does pull it off that's pretty much the death of boxing


This is precisely the point of the pressers 

Prior to LA, I give McGregor 1% chance...

Now he has like 10%

Keep in mind, any opponent Floyd has beaten could have brought this same kind of fire to a presser and in the end did it matter? All that fire on stage doesn't mean shit in the ring, but it does impact the ppv buys.

People forget that Floyd knocked out the best at that time.. Gatti was supposed to maul Floyd and ended up throwing in the towel. Hatton was supposed to mutilate Mayweather and his head was bouncing off of posts as he went out... Cotto, he's a fucking beast, go look at his face after their fight... on and on and on.. people act like Floyd doesn't hit hard.

I'd be willing to put up money for psi Floyd vs McGregor in their prime straight left vs straight right, Floyd hit just as hard.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Tell that to Gaethje..


Gaethje won't know how to tie his shoe's in 5 years. His fight against Johnson was seconds away from being stopped according to the ref.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 13, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Gaethje won't know how to tie his shoe's in 5 years. His fight against Johnson was seconds away from being stopped according to *the ref*.


him?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 13, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> It's a huge difference, not only power wise but also punches getting threw the guard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> him?


Yeah, that's him. The one on a medical suspension until 2018 sometime from winning


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 13, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Yeah, that's him. The one on a medical suspension until 2018 sometime from winning


You cannot conveniently omit the handful of other fighters who received the same (potential) suspension (lacking med clearance for earlier return) as if Gaethje's style warranted the suspension, it's routine. He'll be cleared and fight this year.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> You cannot conveniently omit the handful of other fighters who received the same (potential) suspension (lacking med clearance for earlier return) as if Gaethje's style warranted the suspension, it's routine. He'll be cleared and fight this year.


I was talking about the the effectiveness of covering up with boxing or mma gloves and why it would be a bad idea for Mayweather to accept anything other than boxing gloves. He couldn't use 4oz MMA gloves the same way he uses 10oz boxing gloves defensively, you said tell that to Gaethje. That's why I only mentioned him. He won the fight but took more damage than the guy he beat. He was unconscious albeit briefly and he recovered quick that doesn't change the damage done. He has the longest suspension of any winning fighter on the card, with the exception of the guy's who broke hands or feet.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 13, 2017)

@KryptoBud I was only offering that it did work for Gaethje like a smartass. I believe there were 6 fighters total that share the same pending/tentative suspension/return date as Gaethje.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2017)

Johnson should have fucked him up, to bad he got into a pissing match with gaethje. Shoulda kept your distance, you dumb fuck.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2017)

Circus continues...I bet mcgregor could stick 3 of those fat bodyguards in a couple seconds


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 14, 2017)

TUF 26

Team Alvarez vs Team Gaethje


----------



## torontoke (Jul 14, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Circus continues...I bet mcgregor could stick 3 of those fat bodyguards in a couple seconds


I'd take that bet.
My guess is that the biggest one would take mcgregors best shot laugh grab a hold of him and break him.
He'd have a better chance of winning then he does against Floyd tho
What a shit show
Almost as stupid as the chick claiming she could beat a 200lb dude while weighing 110
Nonsense


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2017)

just cause someone's big doesn't mean they can take a shot(see the reem) and after he hits him he would be to far away for the fat boy to grab him and prolly eat a kick...i really think mcgregor can pull off the win, you have to remember mayweather is 40...that's pretty old for a boxer who mainly relys on his speed


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 14, 2017)

Does anybody know what happened during the London presser when Floyd was about to sing a birthday song or what, it cuts to Conor getting the crowd to chang "fuck Floyd Mayweather" but what happened?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 14, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I'd take that bet.
> My guess is that the biggest one would take mcgregors best shot laugh grab a hold of him and break him.
> He'd have a better chance of winning then he does against Floyd tho
> What a shit show
> ...


A clean body kick will drop anybody regardless of size. Just as a pro fighter will be the shit out of the average person male or female.

Mayweather's a great boxer, but he want's no part of a fight with McGregor. He would be played with and embarrassed it sucks he won't do it, now that I would pay to see


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> A clean body kick will drop anybody regardless of size. Just as a pro fighter will be the shit out of the average person male or female.
> 
> Mayweather's a great boxer, but he want's no part of a fight with McGregor. He would be played with and embarrassed it sucks he won't do it, now that I would pay to see


Mayweather has a better chance at beating Mcgregor in an MMA match then conner does at beating mayweather in a boxing match. Floyd will ruin Mcgregor if he gets a chance to throw hands. McGregor would have to kick him then take him down.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Mayweather has a better chance at beating Mcgregor in an MMA match then conner does at beating mayweather in a boxing match. Floyd will ruin Mcgregor if he gets a chance to throw hands. McGregor would have to kick him then take him down.


I don't think so, mayweather never had to worry about kicks, so in a MMAmatch he would have to be careful of kicks n takedowns that would give mcgregor a lot more experience in the stand up, I think mcgregor would kill him in a kickboxing match, he trow like 3 kicks to mayweathers tuny little legs and there goes all the footwork and speed


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 14, 2017)

They are both gonna let their egos get the best of them. I see it being a boring dance.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> They are both gonna let their egos get the best of them. I see it being a boring dance.


Nah I see mcgregor pushing forward a lot, I'm sure with 10oz gloves he's will walk through a lot of mayweather shots


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2017)

HARD WORK!!! YYEEEAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 14, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Nah I see mcgregor pushing forward a lot, I'm sure with 10oz gloves he's will walk through a lot of mayweather shots



I do hope he beats him into a pile of shit.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 14, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> HARD WORK!!! YYEEEAAAAA!!!!!



Fucking guys idol must be lil jon or something.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2017)

Honestly in that 3rd presser I would lived to have seen mcgregor lay out that juice head, I'm pretty sure most girls don't find someone juiced out of theyr head attractive, must be a closet fag thing


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 14, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> TUF





mr sunshine said:


> Mayweather has a better chance at beating Mcgregor in an MMA match then conner does at beating mayweather in a boxing match. Floyd will ruin Mcgregor if he gets a chance to throw hands. McGregor would have to kick him then take him down.


I think just the opposite. MMA fighters box everyday it's how every fight starts. He has more experience throwing punches than Mayweather has throwing kicks, elbows, knees, wrestling, submissions, offensive or defensive. To many weapons in MMA leg kicks alone would fuck up Mayweather's defensive style and movement. It'd be like expecting Michael Phelps to win a decathlon without ever riding a bike or running a mile. James Toney thought he would beat a guy that was older, much smaller, and had very basic stand up in Randy Couture and didn't land a single punch and tapped out in the 1st round. The outcome would be the same for Mayweather, but the guy he's fighting would be trying to kick his head into the cheap seats.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 14, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> They are both gonna let their egos get the best of them. I see it being a boring dance.


I think both have already made themselves look like fools from the bits and pieces of the circus I've seen. The most interesting thing about this fight is seeing how many people will be sucked into buying it.

The UFC has fights on sunday and possibly the biggest fight ever in two weeks and all the promoting is going into this scripted wwe bullshit.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 14, 2017)

This fight is about money and nothing else and who can blame them... anybody would do the same for the money there getting.... and yes i will watch this fight but am i fuck goin to be paying for it


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 14, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Nah I see mcgregor pushing forward a lot, I'm sure with 10oz gloves he's will walk through a lot of mayweather shots


You mean you see this going past 3 rounds? What about the faints? Remember when Buster Douglas missed that uppercut against Holyfield that time?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 15, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> You mean you see this going past 3 rounds? What about the faints? Remember when Buster Douglas missed that uppercut against Holyfield that time?


Yea, I member


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 15, 2017)

Come August 26th it will only have been 23months since Floyd's last fight with Berto, and there he looks quite reflexive and every bit as quick, not 2005 Floyd, but he's still top 1% of 1% of humans in this regard.

Conor is a timing guy, good luck finding Floyds.

Great year for boxing


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 15, 2017)

Iv 180 my opinion on this...I think conners gonna get the ko, in fact I'm gonna put a bill on Connor


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 15, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Iv 180 my opinion on this...I think conners gonna get the ko, in fact I'm gonna put a bill on Connor


Bet!
I'll take that, 100 to you if Conor KOs Floyd, but I want 200 when Floyd KOs Conor... if it's a decision 100 straight up.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 15, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Bet!
> I'll take that, 100 to you if Conor KOs Floyd, but I want 200 when Floyd KOs Conor... if it's a decision 100 straight up.


I tink you have that backwards, 500 to me if Conor wins and 100 to you if mayweather wins, if we betting you know I'm takin them points


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 15, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I tink you have that backwards, 500 to me if Conor wins and 100 to you if mayweather wins, if we betting you know I'm takin them points


If Conor is such a sure thing for a KO then give me the points.

Conor's last KO was Nov 12, 2016

Floyd's last KO was Sep 17, 2011* (questionable/suspect)

and before that Floyd's last KO was in 2007, that's ten years so I'll be taking those points for a KO

That is unless you aren't feeling so sure about your pick? 

I'll give you $1k to $100 if it goes to a decision, Floyd all day.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 15, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> If Conor is such a sure thing for a KO then give me the points.
> 
> Conor's last KO was Nov 12, 2016
> 
> ...


Don't forget about all the women FW has ko'd


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 15, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> If Conor is such a sure thing for a KO then give me the points.
> 
> Conor's last KO was Nov 12, 2016
> 
> ...


That's not how betting works, don't matter how sure you are, the underdogs the underdog and the favorites the favorite, but if your so sure that's a easy hundo, right ?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 15, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> That's not how betting works, don't matter how sure you are, the underdogs the underdog and the favorites the favorite, but if your so sure that's a easy hundo, right ?


Betting works like this, a bet is placed and the deal is made, period. This isn't Vegas.

Fact of the matter is that Conor's only chance, by a long shot is a KO... nobody is talking about Conor winning a decision don't be silly.

Who is counting on Floyd getting a KO? Anybody? Nope.. so that stands to reason a bet placed for a KO by Floyd would pay out higher than Conor 2:1 seems unreasonable? A decision won by Conor would pay out 10fold a bet placed on Floyd to win a decision.... all good though.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm not betting way of outcome, that's a suckers bet...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Iv 180 my opinion on this...I think conners gonna get the ko, in fact I'm gonna put a bill on Connor


I've been telling your ass. I want conner to win, but he cant.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2017)

This fight can't go the distance, for the sake of boxing.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> This fight can't go the distance, for the sake of boxing.


Floyd won't allow it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been telling your ass. I want conner to win, but he cant.


I'm telling your ass he's gonna win


----------



## doug mirabelli (Jul 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> This fight can't go the distance, for the sake of boxing.


This fight will do nothing for boxing. Nobody in the younger generation is into boxing like back in the day.Conor is saving boxing. Or for a night anyway. What's going to happen to boxing after? Conor will go back to beating up ufc guys and UFC will be the main fighting sport again. Floyd will kick his feet up in retirement. Boxing future is not bright


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 16, 2017)

doug mirabelli said:


> This fight will do nothing for boxing. Nobody in the younger generation is into boxing like back in the day.Conor is saving boxing. Or for a night anyway. What's going to happen to boxing after? Conor will go back to beating up ufc guys and UFC will be the main fighting sport again. Floyd will kick his feet up in retirement. Boxing future is not bright


my touts are that boxing is done after lennox luis retired... He was last real champion


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2017)

doug mirabelli said:


> This fight will do nothing for boxing. Nobody in the younger generation is into boxing like back in the day.Conor is saving boxing. Or for a night anyway. What's going to happen to boxing after? Conor will go back to beating up ufc guys and UFC will be the main fighting sport again. Floyd will kick his feet up in retirement. Boxing future is not bright


Zuffa Boxing
ShoTime/HBO need to reinvent how they present the sport or something needs to change. They have a lot of young exciting prospects, but not a great showcase for them.

There used to be Tuesday or Thursday night fights on one of the networks, and those would feed into the PPV events, but now it's like there's nothing. UFC is killing it in this regard with the Fight Nights, Tuesday Contender and all that other stuff... they're bringing the fighting fans what they want to see... boxing should take note.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Zuffa Boxing
> ShoTime/HBO need to reinvent how they present the sport or something needs to change. They have a lot of young exciting prospects, but not a great showcase for them.
> 
> There used to be Tuesday or Thursday night fights on one of the networks, and those would feed into the PPV events, but now it's like there's nothing. UFC is killing it in this regard with the Fight Nights, Tuesday Contender and all that other stuff... they're bringing the fighting fans what they want to see... boxing should take note.


I think boxing should just die already...I mean who the fuck would want to watch boxing over UFC


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think boxing should just die already...I mean who the fuck would want to watch boxing over UFC


I'd rather watch Floyd "run" for 12 rounds than watch Chael and Wanderlei roll around playing nightcrawlers for 15 minutes.

I mean... when, the UFC can get their shit together and consistently get their champions to actually defend a belt that'd be great.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I'd rather watch Floyd "run" for 12 rounds than watch Chael and Wanderlei roll around playing nightcrawlers for 15 minutes.
> 
> I mean... when, the UFC can get their shit together and consistently get their champions to actually defend a belt that'd be great.


Nah, bjj is a interesting sport itself, not as fun to watch as a brawl but not boring


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2017)

And there certain fighters you know is gonna be on the ground most the fight, Mia, sonnon etc. if your not interested then use that fight to take a shit then get back to the show


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 16, 2017)

The prelims on the scottland card were pretty good, hope they continue to be on the main card.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2017)

I'd offer that BJJ as a marital art is incredibly interesting and fun to watch, it can be very intense and dramatic, for instance take two guys who work the 50 50, those fights get interesting really fast. 

I'll check back with you after Conor gets TKO'd to see if you have any new appreciation for boxing
@Bublonichronic


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> The prelims on the scottland card were pretty good, hope they continue to be on the main card.


Slam KO ftw


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I'd offer that BJJ as a marital art is incredibly interesting and fun to watch, it can be very intense and dramatic, for instance take two guys who work the 50 50, those fights get interesting really fast.
> 
> I'll check back with you after Conor gets TKO'd to see if you have any new appreciation for boxing
> @Bublonichronic


And when mayweather is laying face down butt up like a bitch I'll be waiting for your response...and let's face it if mayweather does win it will just prove the point of what is making boxing fade, people runnin and playing for points, it's like watching a sparing sess


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> And when mayweather is laying face down butt up like a bitch I'll be waiting for your response...and let's face it if mayweather does win it will just prove the point of what is making boxing fade, people runnin and playing for points, it's like watching a sparing sess


When Mayweather TKO's that slip left one trick pony how will you explain it?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think boxing should just die already...I mean who the fuck would want to watch boxing over UFC


I seen a bad ass fight the other day. Omar figueroa jr fucked up Robert guerro. Uppercuts from hell. Round one looks like omar is a weak little bitch, round two he turns it up and starts fucken destroying robert, awesome fight bro...


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 16, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> When Mayweather TKO's that slip left one trick pony how will you explain it?


It's boxing not a fight there's only two weapons that can be used and ref that's just as involved as anyone else in there. Floyd shouldn't be touched if he's the best ever against a guy with zero pro boxing matches.

I watched some of the press tour highlights, FM said he'd fight in an octogon with 4oz gloves.
Wonder why he waited until the contracts were signed and the ink was dry before making that statement. It's a smart move on his part, but he had clauses in the contract about anything but boxing boxing he would sue mcgregor and zuffa. Probably couldn't read it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2017)

Funny shit


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Funny shit


I can't tell if it's all bullshit or McGregors just being respectful to the old man. If there's one thing he can do is talk some shit, but he didn't except the take the flip flop outta your mouth floyd the rest was pretty civil.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 17, 2017)

Word on the streets is mcgregor already got knocked out during a sparing match, Mayweather will win by knockout. I'm going to enjoy watching mcgregor get assulted. I hope he can land a few desperation haymakers as well.. I'd like to see the fear in mayweathers eyes. To bad they both can't lose.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 17, 2017)

Floyd aint knockin anybody out ha u must be fuckin mad


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 17, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Floyd aint knockin anybody out ha u must be fuckin mad


Maybe not knocked out cold, but possibly ref stops the fight via onslaught of thumping punches off CM head with no return of punching. Fight shouldn't go past 2 rounds, but i don't know shit.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Word on the streets is mcgregor already got knocked out during a sparing match, Mayweather will win by knockout. I'm going to enjoy watching mcgregor get assulted. I hope he can land a few desperation haymakers as well.. I'd like to see the fear in mayweathers eyes. To bad they both can't lose.


I think Vargas is full of shit tbh, first it was Brandon Rios that kod him then its bradly wheeler... but even if that did happen, that's just the risk you take when throwing blows


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 17, 2017)

Not a huge McGregor fan usually but the guy is a fuckin marketing genius. He managed to get the best boxer ever out of retirement to fight a guy with zero pro boxing experience. They'll both walk away with truckloads of cash and neither has much to lose. He's at the pinnacle of his MMA career says he'd fight Mayweather, calls him out and now they're fighting. That takes some balls to do. I think McGregors already winning the psychological warfare battle, it'll be interesting how it all plays out.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 17, 2017)

"Floyd aint knockin anybody out ha u must be fuckin mad" -last Irishman to say such nonsense..

@irish4:20


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Mayweather will win by knockout.


Avatar bet


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 18, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Avatar bet


I bet you mayweather wins by tko or ko... How long do we gotta sport the avatar though?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 18, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> "Floyd aint knockin anybody out ha u must be fuckin mad" -last Irishman to say such nonsense..
> 
> @irish4:20


1st of all he aint irish at least get that right and 2nd he didnt knock hatton out ref stopped it... floyd aint knockin any1 out ...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet you mayweather wins by tko or ko... How long do we gotta sport the avatar though?


Bad bet sunshine...I just heard a interview with sr. mayweathers hands really are super brittle he won't be going for the ko, he'll be lookin to take the decision


----------



## torontoke (Jul 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Bad bet sunshine...I just heard a interview with sr. mayweathers hands really are super brittle he won't be going for the ko, he'll be lookin to take the decision


He's had bad hands for years and he still beat some of the best boxers of the generation.
I think perhaps everyone is forgetting just how good mayweather is.
He doesn't need to throw a big punch most little guys throw 500 to soften u and then it only takes a jab if placed right.
I hate both of these guys tbh but I've been a fan of boxing since I was a kid and Floyd is arguably the best pound for pound and no argument the best defensive boxer of all time. 
Just think about that for a second.
Conor has never boxed professionally and he's starting with a guy that made a billion not getting hit.
Not saying it's impossible Conor wins but it would take a miracle of biblical proportion imo


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 18, 2017)

torontoke said:


> He's had bad hands for years and he still beat some of the best boxers of the generation.
> I think perhaps everyone is forgetting just how good mayweather is.
> He doesn't need to throw a big punch most little guys throw 500 to soften u and then it only takes a jab if placed right.
> I hate both of these guys tbh but I've been a fan of boxing since I was a kid and Floyd is arguably the best pound for pound and no argument the best defensive boxer of all time.
> ...


Haven't forgot anything, but he is 40 now, shit takes longer to heal and reoccurring injuries never really heal...this is exactly how I see I'm going into this fight


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Bad bet sunshine...I just heard a interview with sr. mayweathers hands really are super brittle he won't be going for the ko, he'll be lookin to take the decision


Nate diaz would a have ko'd conner just by out boxing him if conner didn't shoot then get submitted, you think nate dias is a better boxer then mayweather? You guy's are fucking delusional. Conner will be out of there in like the 9th round. Once he gets tired and starts breathing with his mouth open, it's done.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 18, 2017)

_ 

_


mr sunshine said:


> Nate diaz would a have ko'd conner just by out boxing him if conner didn't shoot then get submitted, you think nate dias is a better boxer then mayweather? You guy's are fucking delusional. Conner will be out of there in like the 9th round. Once he gets tired and starts breathing with his mouth open, it's done.


If it takes the best boxer of all time 9 rounds to get rid of a guy with zero pro boxing experience, it's not much of a win really.

Nate hurt him with a punches, but that wasn't boxing. You can't discount all clinch work, grappling, or knees to the body that's aren't allowed in boxing and how tiring it is. It's apples to oranges and Mayweather knows that he'd be toyed with under MMA rules. That's why we'll never see him or any other top boxer willing take that kind of risk it would end their career.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 18, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> 1st of all he aint irish at least get that right and 2nd he didnt knock hatton out ref stopped it... floyd aint knockin any1 out ...


British, Irish, by proximity it's close enough and it doesn't make a bit of difference to the outcome...the result will be the same.

You're right, it was a TKO with a white towel tossed in for good measure.

Towel or Tap chose your poison, he's getting KO'd
He has no idea what is about to come for him, this is a dude who struggled to throw with Nate Diaz lolol gtfo he's going to beat Mayweather you're out of your mind.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Nate diaz would a have ko'd conner just by out boxing him if conner didn't shoot then get submitted, you think nate dias is a better boxer then mayweather? You guy's are fucking delusional. Conner will be out of there in like the 9th round. Once he gets tired and starts breathing with his mouth open, it's done.


absolutely fucking delusional


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Haven't forgot anything, but he is 40 now, shit takes longer to heal and reoccurring injuries never really heal...this is exactly how I see I'm going into this fight





KryptoBud said:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> ...


6 to 9 rounds... Mcgregor is a tough guy I expect him to be able to take a lot of punishment. I don't think he'll actually go to sleep, referee will probably end up stoping it..... When you see actual pro boxers take on people with more skill they get dismantled and They're professional boxers. This fight will be completely lopsided and ugly to watch, talking shit won't change the outcome, Conner mcgregor


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Bad bet sunshine...I just heard a interview with sr. mayweathers hands really are super brittle he won't be going for the ko, he'll be lookin to take the decision


Good boxers don't go for ko's, it's just something that does or doesn't happen during a fight. You don't chase it, you let it come to you.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 18, 2017)

Mcgregor by ko inside 2 rounds


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Mcgregor by ko inside 2 rounds


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 18, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


>


Funny you post that, I get told I look like spider man all the time...mostly by black chicks, kinda rasist


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 19, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Mcgregor by ko inside 2 rounds


@Padawanbater2 sup with that bet? Don't bitch out....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet you mayweather wins by tko or ko... How long do we gotta sport the avatar though?


1 month

You're on


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 19, 2017)

I think people get mislead by floyds style, yes he is evasive as fuck but thats not the reason he's undefeated.

He can get clipped clean by hard hitters and brush it off quickly, he can switch styles & turn up heavily even with a broken hand and every combo thrown by his opponent gets burned into his memory. His footwork makes max holloway look like a clown lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Conner will be out of there in like the 9th


Thats crazy, maybe if Floyd carries him for the 100.00 PPV. Id be surprised if Floyd doesn't get the ref to stop the fight in the second round.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 19, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I think people get mislead by floyds style, yes he is evasive as fuck but thats not the reason he's undefeated.
> 
> He can get clipped clean by hard hitters and brush it off quickly, he can switch styles & turn up heavily even with a broken hand and every combo thrown by his opponent gets burned into his memory. His footwork makes max holloway look like a clown lol


Holloway doesn't box. He's looking at punches and kicks coming to his legs, body and head. He can be takin down and submitted or pushed into cage and held there eating knee's and elbows. No ref's gonna step in to break up a clinch or stand him up if he go's down and give him a standing 8 count. It's like comparing flag football to tackle. 

I expect Mcgregor to lose this match, but I wouldn't be shocked if it's more competitive than some of you think it's gonna be. FM is a great boxer, but he's not going against another boxer. 

The odds on this match are crazy. CM has gone from a 10-1 underdog to a less than a 4-1 underdog????


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 19, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Holloway doesn't box. He's looking at punches and kicks coming to his legs, body and head. He can be takin down and submitted or pushed into cage and held there eating knee's and elbows. No ref's gonna step in to break up a clinch or stand him up if he go's down and give him a standing 8 count. It's like comparing flag football to tackle.
> 
> I expect Mcgregor to lose this match, but I wouldn't be shocked if it's more competitive than some of you think it's gonna be. FM is a great boxer, but he's not going against another boxer.
> 
> The odds on this match are crazy. CM has gone from a 10-1 underdog to a less than a 4-1 underdog????


That's cause a lucky few in the know are gonna clean up on CM ...the books know everyone gonna drop 20 40 100 on him and if he wins they'll be hurtin


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 19, 2017)

This match is a joke, The boxing association is gonna sanction a match with a former champ against someone with no previous boxing matches? Its all hype and b.s. In a MMA match CM would tear his head off, under boxing rules Mayweather will play with him the whole match and win by decision or knock him out.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 19, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Holloway doesn't box. He's looking at punches and kicks coming to his legs, body and head. He can be takin down and submitted or pushed into cage and held there eating knee's and elbows. No ref's gonna step in to break up a clinch or stand him up if he go's down and give him a standing 8 count. It's like comparing flag football to tackle.
> 
> I expect Mcgregor to lose this match, but I wouldn't be shocked if it's more competitive than some of you think it's gonna be. FM is a great boxer, but he's not going against another boxer.
> 
> The odds on this match are crazy. CM has gone from a 10-1 underdog to a less than a 4-1 underdog????


Holloway has never professionally boxed, true.

I feel like most of his opponent's should try to submit him on the ground in the early rounds instead of trying to prove a point in the pocket.

It would be interesting to see how the FM/CM rounds start off, but i think conor is toast if he tries to stand with FM that long.

If floyd brings the same physical/mental game that fought pacquiao 2 years ago, then i don't see how CM could pull it off.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 19, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Holloway has never professionally boxed, true.
> 
> I feel like most of his opponent's should try to submit him on the ground in the early rounds instead of trying to prove a point in the pocket.
> 
> ...


I'm curious to see how Mcgregor fights. If he changes stances sp/orthodox or the distance he keeps make Mayweather hesitate. Floyd's gonna have punches being thrown at him from angles he hasn't seen from traditional boxers. It'll be interesting, not $100 worth of interesting though.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 19, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> This match is a joke, The boxing association is gonna sanction a match with a former champ against someone with no previous boxing matches? Its all hype and b.s. In a MMA match CM would tear his head off, under boxing rules Mayweather will play with him the whole match and win by decision or knock him out.


Boxing's last ditch effort of getting cross over fans.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 20, 2017)

It'd be cool to see Weidman get a much needed win


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 20, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I'm curious to see how Mcgregor fights. If he changes stances sp/orthodox or the distance he keeps make Mayweather hesitate. Floyd's gonna have punches being thrown at him from angles he hasn't seen from traditional boxers. It'll be interesting, not $100 worth of interesting though.


The non-boxers know of angles that the boxers don't? 

Hmmmm. 

Is that really your statement? Do you really want to have said that?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 20, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> It'd be cool to see Weidman get a much needed win


Losing four in a row is a good way out of the ufc. The mental part of this sport is huge. When the champions lose most end up on losing streak or don't hold a belt again. Gastelum isn't an easy out either.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 21, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> The non-boxers know of angles that the boxers don't?
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> Is that really your statement? Do you really want to have said that?


Yeah, I really want to have said that. Do you see a lot of boxers switch stances between sp and orthodox multiple times in a match? Does hand position look the same to you? If you keep your gloves plastered to your face in mma like you do in boxing your legs are gonna be hamburger and you will be taken down and put on your back, so generally your hands are lower. The distance between fighters is different "kicking range" heard of it? How about a clinch, one guys used to tying up and waiting for a referee the other doesn't. How's that play out, who has that advantage? There's a hundred more minor differences between the two, so yeah I think it's reasonable to think McGregor is gonna have an awkward style compared to most traditional boxers Mayweathers seen. Do you think a guy with zero boxing matches is gonna look like a polished pro? He could that's why I said I'm curious to see how it plays out, but if I had to bet it'll be a bit sloppier. If there's anything else you'd like to cherry pick out of a thread that isn't clear enough. HHHMMMMMM kk


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 21, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Yeah, I really want to have said that. Do you see a lot of boxers switch stances between sp and orthodox multiple times in a match? Does hand position look the same to you? If you keep your gloves plastered to your face in mma like you do in boxing your legs are gonna be hamburger and you will be taken down and put on your back, so generally your hands are lower. The distance between fighters is different "kicking range" heard of it? How about a clinch, one guys used to tying up and waiting for a referee the other doesn't. How's that play out, who has that advantage? There's a hundred more minor differences between the two, so yeah I think it's reasonable to think McGregor is gonna have an awkward style compared to most traditional boxers Mayweathers seen. Do you think a guy with zero boxing matches is gonna look like a polished pro? He could that's why I said I'm curious to see how it plays out, but if I had to bet it'll be a bit sloppier. If there's anything else you'd like to cherry pick out of a thread that isn't clear enough. HHHMMMMMM kk


Cherry pick? You said it..

In a clinch... you clearly haven't watched, well perhaps, but you haven't studied Mayweather who is a master at dirty boxing. Conor will learn a thing or two watch. Go watch what the Berto fight (which wasn't even two years ago) and then see what he has to say about Mayweather, and Berto would also whoop the shit out of Conor in a ring.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 21, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Cherry pick? You said it..
> 
> In a clinch... you clearly haven't watched, well perhaps, but you haven't studied Mayweather who is a master at dirty boxing. Conor will learn a thing or two watch. Go watch what the Berto fight (which wasn't even two years ago) and then see what he has to say about Mayweather, and Berto would also whoop the shit out of Conor in a ring.


I said it many times and explained what I meant with the differences between the two sports and why I thought it could be more competitive than most people think. I've also said multiple times I'm not a McGregor fan and expect him to lose,but can't root for a woman beater. You say Berto (pro boxer who lost to Mayweather) thinks FM is gonna win? That's a bold statement, whats next MMA fighters are gonna pick McGregor to win? Is it a big earth shattering victory when pro boxers, one called the best ever are able to beat someone in their first pro boxing match ever??? This is what butthurt boxing fan's say when they see their sport slipping away. They ought to thank McGregor for bringing attention to it again, fights like pacquiao vs horn or ward vs kovelev only reminded people why it's a dying sport.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 21, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Cherry pick? You said it..
> 
> In a clinch... you clearly haven't watched, well perhaps, but you haven't studied Mayweather who is a master at dirty boxing. Conor will learn a thing or two watch. Go watch what the Berto fight (which wasn't even two years ago) and then see what he has to say about Mayweather, and Berto would also whoop the shit out of Conor in a ring.


I said it many times and explained what I meant with the differences between the two sports and why I thought it could be more competitive than most people think. I've also said multiple times I'm not a McGregor fan and expect him to lose,but can't root for a woman beater. You say Berto (pro boxer who lost to Mayweather) thinks FM is gonna win? That's a bold statement, whats next MMA fighters are gonna pick McGregor to win? Is it a big earth shattering victory when pro boxers, one called the best ever are able to beat someone in their first pro boxing match ever??? This is what butthurt boxing fan's say when they see their sport slipping away. They ought to thank McGregor for bringing attention to it again, fights like pacquiao vs horn or ward vs kovelev only reminded people why it's a dying sport.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 21, 2017)

3:20 I'm not the only one who thinks their could be a difference in fundamentals.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 21, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> 3:20 I'm not the only one who thinks their could be a difference in fundamentals.


You think Shannon is some authority by asking some dumb-ass question (which has not ever had any relevance in the history of the sport) What you think boxers are so stupid they can't change angles, did you watch the Berto fight even 1 round?

That this somehow dismisses what the last guy to step in the ring with Floyd has to say. Very interesting way you weigh an expert's opinion vs some sports talk host.

Did you hear Sr's response... he's gonna tear him up.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 21, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I said it many times and explained what I meant with the differences between the two sports and why I thought it could be more competitive than most people think. I've also said multiple times I'm not a McGregor fan and expect him to lose,but can't root for a woman beater. You say Berto (pro boxer who lost to Mayweather) thinks FM is gonna win? That's a bold statement, whats next MMA fighters are gonna pick McGregor to win? Is it a big earth shattering victory when pro boxers, one called the best ever are able to beat someone in their first pro boxing match ever??? This is what butthurt boxing fan's say when they see their sport slipping away. They ought to thank McGregor for bringing attention to it again, fights like pacquiao vs horn or ward vs kovelev only reminded people why it's a dying sport.


What'd Danielle Cormier say, Chael Sonnen or any other fighter sans Schaub (you know, anyone not being paid to say otherwise) what are they all realistically offering. Are they suggesting unanimously as you are that by being mma fighters they have the skinny on unkown angles to boxers... gtfo lol


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 21, 2017)

Floyd is going to make him quit, and then he's going to cite himself as prophet for calling it, going down as the best fighter.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 21, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Floyd is going to make him quit, and then he's going to cite himself as prophet for calling it, going down as the best fighter.



Not gonna happen.

Floyd loves harpin on the fact that Conner "quit".Can't compare "quitting" in boxing vs mma.

How many fighters has Floyd made quit?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 21, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Not gonna happen.
> 
> Floyd loves harpin on the fact that Conner "quit".Can't compare "quitting" in boxing vs mma.
> 
> How many fighters has Floyd made quit?


So many, so so many, world champions at that.

Fun fact the guy that Conor is sparring with currently was TKO'd the fuck out by a guy that was TKO'd the fuck out by none other than Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 21, 2017)

Another fun fact is that Conor has spent all of some 20 minutes in total over the duration of his entire MMA career on his feet... 

How is he gonna stand with Floyd Mayweather for 36 minutes? He's not, he's going to throw in the towel or go down shitting his pants from a liver shot.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 21, 2017)

What fighter/fighters "quit" during the fight?

Not sayin it hasn't happened....just lookin to see "who".


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 21, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Another fun fact is that Conor has spent all of some 20 minutes in total over the duration of his entire MMA career on his feet...
> 
> How is he gonna stand with Floyd Mayweather for 36 minutes? He's not, he's going to throw in the towel or go down shitting his pants from a liver shot.


Not gonna compare standing in mma vs boxing.Boxing is stand up....only a few things to deal with vs mma where one has to deal with kicks...elbows....while standing.

The arsenal that conner is used to dealing with is cut in half.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 21, 2017)

P.S.

shitting his pants isn't out of the equation though lol


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 21, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Not gonna compare standing in mma vs boxing.Boxing is stand up....only a few things to deal with vs mma where one has to deal with kicks...elbows....while standing.
> 
> The arsenal that conner is used to dealing with is cut in half.


Keep thinking that, what you're failing to understand is that a chest of tools like we have never seen before in our history is about to be unleashed on McGregor. 

Every professional boxer seems to get this, yet all you guys that have never boxed seem to be experts and know some secret angle or some secret other bullshit that those who fight in a boxing ring professionally haven't been able to figure out?

I take a lot from Conor, he's inspiring and he can pour coals on the fire internally in someone just by watching the guy talk about what he's going to do. He's great, but that's not going to help him against this freak of a boxer in Mayweather.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 21, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> What fighter/fighters "quit" during the fight?
> 
> Not sayin it hasn't happened....just lookin to see "who".


All due respect, if you're asking this question, oh buddy you guys are in for a surprise.

Go watch these fights real quick.

Arturo Gatti vs Jesse James Leija

after that 

Arturo Gatti vs Floyd Mayweather


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 22, 2017)

This fox main card is starting awesome!!!!! What a first fight!!!!!! Savage level!!!!! Rivera vs Alameda. Nice fucking fight Jimmy!!!!!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 22, 2017)

Weidman looks mentally shook and he's not even in the cage yet.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2017)

Weidman is a dangerous dude. Kevin always looks way to relaxed to me, he has this false sense of pimpness. I knew it was going to bite him in the ass soon, when you try to look cool while you fight you eventually get fucked up for it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Weidman is a dangerous dude. Kevin always looks way to relaxed to me, he has this false sense of pimpness. I knew it was going to bite him in the ass soon, when you try to look cool while you fight you eventually get fucked up for it.


Weidman surprised me, he looked pretty good even getting rocked, I was worried for him during his walk, he looked bothered and then tried to jump right into the cage lol, good for him.

I was rooting for Kelvin as he's pro cannabis.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 23, 2017)

214 prediction: DC wins by ko. He lands an uppercut which flattens Jones, then goes for the pound your face in finish but the ref jumps in the way and calls off the fight. Probably round 3.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> 214 prediction: DC wins by ko. He lands an uppercut which flattens Jones, then goes for the pound your face in finish but the ref jumps in the way and calls off the fight. Probably round 3.


Lol.... DC is going to cry himself to sleep after he gets put threw the meat grinder. That being said DC has to win. If he doesn't then he was just the guy that was holding jones belt.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 25, 2017)

Best card ever? Hope no one fucks up DC's retirement party.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 25, 2017)

DC is all kinds of emotional, anyone catch that latest conference interview between them?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 25, 2017)

Holy fuck that Woodley vs Maia is a fucking crazy match up!!!!!!! This card is so mind blowing. This might be the greatest sporting event of all time!!!!!!! DC inside 3 rounds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 27, 2017)

Mayweather's trying to get Nate Diaz in his corner for his fight with McGregor. lol


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 27, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Mayweather's trying to get Nate Diaz in his corner for his fight with McGregor. lol


I love it, and think what implications that has for a Diaz McGregor 3


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 27, 2017)

Has anyone seen that conner mcgregor impersonator?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 27, 2017)

This is awesome card!

Lawler vs Cerrone
I think lawler is gonna get fucked up, his only chance is a lucky knockout punch.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 27, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I love it, and think what implications that has for a Diaz McGregor 3


None, no reason for them to fight again. It's a pathetic attempt at getting in someones head before a match that he has 98% chance of winning anyway. McGregor should walk out with a half dozen-dozen of the women floyds beaten up. I doubt it would bother him much, the champ has a real propensity for that sort of thing.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 27, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> None, no reason for them to fight again. It's a pathetic attempt at getting in someones head before a match that he has 98% chance of winning anyway. McGregor should walk out with a half dozen-dozen of the women floyds beaten up. I doubt it would bother him much, the champ has a real propensity for that sort of thing.


Both have said they wanted the trilogy and all the fans want it. 

McGregor is already wearing dude's jersey so I wouldn't put it past him to do it, I hope he does. Still won't change the fact that Conor is getting KO'd.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 27, 2017)

Johnei said:


> This is awesome card!
> 
> Lawler vs Cerrone
> I think lawler is gonna get fucked up, his only chance is a lucky knockout punch.


I wanna see lamas vs knight and choi vs fili



mr sunshine said:


>


It's funny the amount people who really thought it was McGregor


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 27, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I wanna see lamas vs knight and choi vs fili
> 
> 
> It's funny the amount people who really thought it was McGregor


cant wait for that choi fight.that dude is something else


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 27, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Both have said they wanted the trilogy and all the fans want it.
> 
> McGregor is already wearing dude's jersey so I wouldn't put it past him to do it, I hope he does. Still won't change the fact that Conor is getting KO'd.


Diaz doesn't deserve a title shot and McGregor doesn't need the payday.
If it was anyone but floyd i'd love to see mctapper get KO'd. I can't cheer for a perpetual woman beater, I don't care who he's beat in boxing he's a piece of shit.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 27, 2017)

Everytime I've seen Choi, he impresses me. he's got some serious skill.
Yair Rodrigez is another one, fuckin pleasure to watch that guy work.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 27, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Holy fuck that Woodley vs Maia is a fucking crazy match up!!!!!!! This card is so mind blowing. This might be the greatest sporting event of all time!!!!!!! DC inside 3 rounds!!!!!!!!!


Woodley vs maia is such a mind fuck yeah? Lol great card. 


Johnei said:


> This is awesome card!
> 
> Lawler vs Cerrone
> I think lawler is gonna get fucked up, his only chance is a lucky knockout punch.


Hmmm.. Lawler has always been a bit unpredictable to me, sloppy? Yes but unpredictably sloppy lol. Everyone can read cerrone like a book but he's a fucken warrior so this would actually be an interesting fight, imo i see even odds. 


natureboygrower said:


> cant wait for that choi fight.that dude is something else


I can't count how many times i watched that war with Swanson lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 27, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I wanna see lamas vs knight and choi vs fili
> 
> 
> It's funny the amount people who really thought it was McGregor


Guys huge compared to McGregor.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Guys huge compared to McGregor.


Looks like he's gonna have a hard time making weight.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 27, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Everytime I've seen Choi, he impresses me. he's got some serious skill.
> Yair Rodrigez is another one, fuckin pleasure to watch that guy work.


I think UFC rushed Rodrigez a little bit, Franky Edgar mauled him.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 27, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Woodley vs maia is such a mind fuck yeah? Lol great card.
> 
> Hmmm.. Lawler has always been a bit unpredictable to me, sloppy? Yes but unpredictably sloppy lol. Everyone can read cerrone like a book but he's a fucken warrior so this would actually be an interesting fight, imo i see even odds.
> 
> I can't count how many times i watched that war with Swanson lol


Lawler and Cerone are both coming off of bad losses too.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 27, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I think UFC rushed Rodrigez a little bit, Franky Edgar mauled him.


That was a fucken sad fight lol, it's like they "used" bj penn to feed frankie some yair haha.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 27, 2017)

Jones over DC....TKO

Mia over Woodly....Gee wonder how

Lawler over Cerrone.....KO


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 27, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Woodley vs maia is such a mind fuck yeah? Lol great card.
> 
> Hmmm.. Lawler has always been a bit unpredictable to me, sloppy? Yes but unpredictably sloppy lol. Everyone can read cerrone like a book but he's a fucken warrior so this would actually be an interesting fight, imo i see even odds.
> 
> I can't count how many times i watched that war with Swanson lol


I always felt like cerrone was to skinny, Type of skinny that can be broken.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 28, 2017)

214
&
Broner Garcia 

..and this little tidbit


----------



## darkzero (Jul 29, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Jones over DC....TKO
> 
> Mia over Woodly....Gee wonder how
> 
> Lawler over Cerrone.....KO


Jones I agree with Cerrone over Lawler I want Woodly to win because he's from my city but realisticly Mia gonna wrap him up like an anaconda


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 29, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Jones I agree with Cerrone over Lawler I want Woodly to win because he's from my city but realisticly Mia gonna wrap him up like an anaconda



FUCK my live stream just went out as Mia was tryin for his second take down.

Broward born here so i feel ya


----------



## darkzero (Jul 29, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> FUCK my live stream just went out as Mia was tryin for his second take down.
> 
> Broward born here so i feel ya






 live stream here
'


----------



## darkzero (Jul 29, 2017)

if you didnt see the ppv here it is


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 29, 2017)

You got one for Broner Garcia? I chose to watch the UFC card and would like to catch that now.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 29, 2017)

here it goes


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 30, 2017)

nightie night fat boy. Two years of non stop shit talking and end up getting ktfo. I enjoyed that immensely.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 30, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> nightie night fat boy. Two years of non stop shit talking and end up getting ktfo. I enjoyed that immensely.



Yep.So glad Jon put his ass down.And to have the nerve to say he felt it was stopped early after Jon said the things about him after the fight.It takes a hell of a man to say he wants to be the husband/father that DC is.Much respect for the champ.

Robbie seems tired of all the press.....i think he'd be happier in backyard brawls.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 30, 2017)

DC was putting it on Jones but he got caught. The pace really started waning and then the hands started coming down.

Dana was talking big shit on Woodley and I can appreciate where he's coming from but dude Dana you set that fight up dipshit, if they're booing Woodley they're booing you. We knew Woodley would play the safe reflexive counter striker, he's a smart fighter, see all the complaints Mayweather receives every time he puts on a defensive clinic. It was a boring as shit fight but Dana is retarded for setting it up expecting an outcome other than what we knew we'd get.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 30, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> DC was putting it on Jones but he got caught. The pace really started waning and then the hands started coming down.
> 
> Dana was talking big shit on Woodley and I can appreciate where he's coming from but dude Dana you set that fight up dipshit, if they're booing Woodley they're booing you. We knew Woodley would play the safe reflexive counter striker, he's a smart fighter, see all the complaints Mayweather receives every time he puts on a defensive clinic. It was a boring as shit fight but Dana is retarded for setting it up expecting an outcome other than what we knew we'd get.


who won the choi fight? i thought that was going to be on the prelims


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 30, 2017)

Kattar stepped in for an injured Choi and whipped Fili pretty good.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 30, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Kattar stepped in for an injured Choi and whipped Fili pretty good.


damn,had no idea.missed the fili fight altogether


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 30, 2017)

You know who the biggest winner of the night was?






This guy


DC Will be the official gif/meme crying face for the foreseeable future.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 30, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> You know who the biggest winner of the night was?
> This guy
> 
> DC Will be the official gif/meme crying face for the foreseeable future.


Fucked up they even put him on camera in that state.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 30, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> DC was putting it on Jones but he got caught. The pace really started waning and then the hands started coming down.


Yeah! I kept thinking near the end why the fuck are your hands so low DC?!?!?!
Bones Jones jeet kune do'd his ass WATAAA kick to the face.
I did not feel for him when he was crying, whinny baby. and the way he pushed big John's arm away and walked away. bitch move imo. no 'real champ' would act like that, even if his mind was all fucked up after the ko.

I can't help but think about if they test Jones for drugs now soon after the fight, what will be result.. omg that would be fucked if again something.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 30, 2017)

He should have been tested and cleared already, I thought he looked too lean for any drug speculations to be true.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 30, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Yep.So glad Jon put his ass down.And to have the nerve to say he felt it was stopped early after Jon said the things about him after the fight.It takes a hell of a man to say he wants to be the husband/father that DC is.Much respect for the champ.
> 
> Robbie seems tired of all the press.....i think he'd be happier in backyard brawls.


I'm not sure if jones saying nice things about dc was sincere or a little salt in the wound. DC took every opportunity to shit on Jones in post fight interviews, on ufc tonight, when he was commentating fights and every other time he had a camera in his face. Kind of like you kicked me when I was down, but I won't do the same to you. 

Him thinking it was stopped early was crazy, he was face down for a long time after it was stopped. A late stoppage if anything, but that's what DC is a cry baby and a whiner. He actually pretended he needed to be held back at one point, he went full wwe at the weighs too staring jones down on the scale. I think he was trying to convince himself he had a chance. 

How do you think DC's feeling about being ktfo with a head kick from a guy with shitty leg genetics.

Woodley vs Mia should've been fight of the night. That was fuckin brutal to watch. I thought him and wonderboy 2 was bad this was worse and cost him his fight with GSP.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2017)

Lmao...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2017)

Can't wait for brock lesner to f5 John jones.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 9, 2017)

Eyepokez and legs kicks all day mayne


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Can't wait for brock lesner to f5 John jones.


Another avatar bet in the works?

Jones would murder Lesnar


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Another avatar bet in the works?
> 
> Jones would murder Lesnar


You're in denial, look at this bro, look at it.




The only person beating brock is the undertaker.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Aug 9, 2017)

Just watched jones bone jons inter. with sway in the morning.. 
I'm just became FAN of him

But dont you ever forget.
STIPE MIOCIC IS THE GREATEST!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 10, 2017)

oooooh no Johny Hendricks whyyyyyy


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 10, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> oooooh no Johny Hendricks whyyyyyy


What happened to hendricks?


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 10, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> What happened to hendricks?


He just came off of an ugly lazy loss... look who he is fighting next, already.

Are they just trying to get his name on some of these guys' resume or is he desperate for money?

This is going to be a brutally brutal one guys, go watch dude fight at UFC 212 if he's clean he's going to come wrecking through the division.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 10, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> He just came off of an ugly lazy loss... look who he is fighting next, already.
> 
> Are they just trying to get his name on some of these guys' resume or is he desperate for money?
> 
> This is going to be a brutally brutal one guys, go watch dude fight at UFC 212 if he's clean he's going to come wrecking through the division.


It's crazy how fast guys can fall. It wasn't long ago when he had the belt, he's lost 4 of his last 5 and missed weight at 185. Yeah this could be his last fight if he loses


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 12, 2017)

Legit knock down or not?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 12, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Legit knock down or not?


It's all hype, just some edited shit of the few clean punches he landed And a trip up. They both looked tired, must be late rounds. Conners 20 something and he looks exhausted. Not as exhausted as fat ass malllinagiwhateverthefuck.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 12, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> It's crazy how fast guys can fall. It wasn't long ago when he had the belt



Wasn't all that before usada got pretty deep into things though?


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 12, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Legit knock down or not?



Damn sure wasn't what PM said it was.

That did not look like a shove from conner due to frustration.....which is what PM claimed.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 12, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Damn sure wasn't what PM said it was.
> 
> That did not look like a shove from conner due to frustration.....which is what PM claimed.


it looked like dude was completely exhausted and fell over.he also looks soft af and as a sparring partner hes not going to start throwing haymakers at cm.theyre not going to risk cm being concussed and PM was there strictly there to be a moving target.cm knocked out within 3 rounds im calling.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 12, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> it looked like dude was completely exhausted and fell over.


I feel that is pretty accurate.It was a small clip it seemed that put PM on the mat.But like you said he looked really gassed.

Floyd is lookin great too.

He say's he's coming at CM.I feel that might not be the right thing but we'll see.

Either way the fight seems to be shaping up to be a better fight than most presumed.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 12, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Either way the fight seems to be shaping up to be a better fight than most presumed.


im not sure how i feel about it,if it goes all rounds i would be completely surprised.i just dont see how cm will keep up with fm.cm was outboxed by nate,dont get me wrong,i think the diaz brothers are the best boxers in the ufc game,but floyd is a professional boxer...they both have certainly done their jobs hyping the fight,which is not surprising.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 12, 2017)

That heavy bag work though at 15mins in... dude still has it 40, inspiring me to wrap up my hands today.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 12, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> I feel that is pretty accurate.It was a small clip it seemed that put PM on the mat.But like you said he looked really gassed.
> 
> Floyd is lookin great too.
> 
> ...


I agree, it'll be more competitive than people think. 

A few months back PM was talking all kinds shit about what he'd do to CM in a boxing match. It's funny to hear the excuses of why he got dropped because to boxing purists a world champion boxer doesn't get touched by a guy with an 0-0 record.

*Malignaggi: I'd beat McGregor with one hand tied behind my back ...*


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 16, 2017)

Those smaller gloves benefit Floyd mayweather IMO.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Those smaller gloves benefit Floyd mayweather IMO.


In 8oz gloves, McGregor is gonna Kish himself from those body shots Floyd is gonna put on him.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2017)

I think since mcgregor is banking on a one shot either KO or to stun him so he can lay more on him makes the 8oz benignity him more ,obviously ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think since mcgregor is banking on a one shot either KO or to stun him so he can lay more on him makes the 8oz benignity him more ,obviously ?


That's dumb, mcgregor is hoping he connects with a shot from hell. Mayweather will without a doubt connect, over and over. Those smaller gloves will work against conner, Watch ....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That's dumb, mcgregor is hoping he connects with a shot from hell. Mayweather will without a doubt connect, over and over. Those smaller gloves will work against conner, Watch ....


How do you figure ? Mayweather will hit him reguardless, mcgregor needs a heavy shot to either end it or throw mayweather off so he can land more, the smaller gloves make this more likely to happen... besides mcgregor is use to gettin hit with 4oz so even 8 is a big step up for him anyway...I think the 8oz play into Conor's favor big times


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> How do you figure ? Mayweather will hit him reguardless, mcgregor needs a heavy shot to either end it or throw mayweather off so he can land more, the smaller gloves make this more likely to happen... besides mcgregor is use to gettin hit with 4oz so even 8 is a big step up for him anyway...I think the 8oz play into Conor's favor big times


You're just a mcgregor groupie. As you said mayweather will hit him reguardless, those punches will do much more damage with 8 oz gloves. Mcgregor probably won't even connect, and if he does it probably won't even knock mayweather out. Mayweather is going to tenderize his face. Why do you delusional people think mcgregor has monster power? mcgregor hits a little harder then mayweather does. Do you even sports science, bro?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You're just a mcgregor groupie. As you said mayweather will hit him reguardless, those punches will do much more damage with 8 oz gloves. Mcgregor probably won't even connect, and if he does it probably won't even knock mayweather out. Mayweather is going to tenderize his face. Why do you delusional people think mcgregor has monster power? mcgregor hits a little harder then mayweather does. Do you even sports science, bro?


And when mcgregs kos him in the first round what you gonna say....but to the point, like you just said all mcgregor has is a punchers chance this the smaller gloves obviously benifit him more


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> And when mcgregs kos him in the first round what you gonna say....but to the point, like you just said all mcgregor has is a punchers chance this the smaller gloves obviously benifit him more


I bet you 4 months of riu that mcgregor loses... if you win I can't log in for 4 months and vice versa.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2017)

Look at it this way, if mcgregor doesn't get the KO in let's say the first half of the fight he's pretty much lost for sure, so anything that raises the chance of a KO benefits him more then mayweather cause mayweather is gonna win reguardless if the big shot doesn't hapen


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet you 4 months of riu that mcgregor loses... if you win I can't log in for 4 months and vice versa.


Deal


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2017)

I just wish I could see your face when the fight starts and mcgregor towers over him lookin like a monster compared to that squirt money gayweather


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2017)

I just wish I could see your face when the fight starts and mcgregor towers over him lookin like a monster compared to that squirt money gayweather


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Look at it this way, if mcgregor doesn't get the KO in let's say the first half of the fight he's pretty much lost for sure, so anything that raises the chance of a KO benefits him more then mayweather cause mayweather is gonna win reguardless if the big shot doesn't hapen


Mayweather pretty much hits as hard as mcgregor. A little less but, same shit.. mayweathers just going to land way more.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I just wish I could see your face when the fight starts and mcgregor towers over him lookin like a monster compared to that squirt money gayweather





Bublonichronic said:


> I just wish I could see your face when the fight starts and mcgregor towers over him lookin like a monster compared to that squirt money gayweather


Stop having a meltdown, Double post guy.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Stop having a meltdown, Double post guy.


I'm tearing my hair out over here


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I just wish I could see your face when the fight starts and mcgregor towers over him lookin like a monster compared to that squirt money gayweather


But 75% of FM's previous opponents we're monsters too, some of them even bigger then CM and have been using heavier gloves for a much longer time.

As arrogant as FM may sound, he is very intelligent in boxing on all levels. His fight vs pacquiao impressed me because floyds corner was pressuring for more volume but floyd was too smart to fall for pac mans awkward movement and ignored his corners calling.

He has always found a way to win either by dragging the fight with points,putting on a show by flashing and switching stances or being highly defensive and he can do all 3 in such an odd mix that it makes the opponents second guess themselves way too oftenly.

His fight with andre berto had berto trippen like hell! They were playing some HEAVY mind games, berto couldn't even sit on his chair and wait for the next round without FM speculating his endurance lol, he also read berto like a book very quickly.


Im diggin that 4 month riu bet, but imo thats not near a 50/50 chance lol


To say CM has an advantage over FM is like saying coto & berto had an advantage over FM, if those fights were a 4 month riu bet, you would have lost lmao.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 17, 2017)

Floyd forced fights to stoppage at the championship level, he doesn't have heavy weight power but check out his opponents post-fight faces.

I would bet Maidana hits harder than Mcgregor, that flashy straight left off a slip is not the same kind of power as a Maidana or Berto assault and Floyd handled it just fine. Put Cotto in that camp too.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm tearing my hair out over here


I know...


SPLFreak808 said:


> But 75% of FM's previous opponents we're monsters too, some of them even bigger then CM and have been using heavier gloves for a much longer time.
> 
> As arrogant as FM may sound, he is very intelligent in boxing on all levels. His fight vs pacquiao impressed me because floyds corner was pressuring for more volume but floyd was too smart to fall for pac mans awkward movement and ignored his corners calling.
> 
> ...


Fuck yea, like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 18, 2017)

You'll see, you'll all see!! You can't for get Floyd is 40 now and been out for 2 years, I'm sure that will have some effect on his boxing he's not gonna be the same fighter that fought paciou, mcgregor is in his prime and is a lot bigger, and it's not like he's a stranger to boxing he's been practicing his hands most his life I'm sure, just look how he did with pauli who is a ex world champ too, I think even if cm loses it will be a lot more competitive then most think


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 18, 2017)

YOUR ALL FOOKT!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> You'll see, you'll all see!! You can't for get Floyd is 40 now and been out for 2 years, I'm sure that will have some effect on his boxing he's not gonna be the same fighter that fought paciou, mcgregor is in his prime and is a lot bigger, and it's not like he's a stranger to boxing he's been practicing his hands most his life I'm sure, just look how he did with pauli who is a ex world champ too, I think even if cm loses it will be a lot more competitive then most think


Maybe if you say it enough you might actually make yourself believe it. What are you going to do on your 4 month vacation?


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 18, 2017)

You're* silly if you think Pauli can hang with Mayweather, which is what you're suggesting by holding a belief that Conor having landed 1 left hand cleanly (didn't knock out Pauli, wtf happened there) somehow qualifies him to beat the best to ever do it.... keep dreaming.

Canelo
Cotto
Mosley
Maidana
Berto


all of these guys whoop Pauli, and Mayweather beats them all, McGregor can not hang with any of them, maybe throw hands for a few but he's going to get wrecked.

Here's an example of that "knockdown" @0:27 in a real situation... this is likely how everyone saw that knockdown with Pauli, not defending him, but my gut reaction was that was a weak fucking knockdown to take credit for...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 18, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> You're* silly if you think Pauli can hang with Mayweather, which is what you're suggesting by holding a belief that Conor having landed 1 left hand cleanly (didn't knock out Pauli, wtf happened there) somehow qualifies him to beat the best to ever do it.... keep dreaming.


He says "You can't forget Floyd is 40 now and been out for 2 years, I'm sure that will have some effect on his boxing". But fails to realize that conner has never boxed professionally, It's fucken mind boggling.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 18, 2017)

Guy eats up Dana whites bullshit like it was a fucken steak. I'm pretty sure the only people that believe Conners going to win with a yuge right hand are trump supporting, Delusional fucks..


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 18, 2017)

The Berto fight was only two years ago as of yesterday with 21 years experience... 10:1 rule anyone?

Conor hasnt fought since Nov of 2016, with how many years experience? I think a year off a young career is worse than 2 for a veteran but maybe I'm wrong but I don't think so.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Maybe if you say it enough you might actually make yourself believe it. What are you going to do on your 4 month vacation?


I'm going to Disneyland....oh yea, and YOUR FOOKT!


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm going to Disneyland....oh yea, and YOUR FOOKT!


Maybe you were not aware that Mayweather "retired" after Hatton in 2007 not to fight again until his coming out of retirement in

....2009

(psst that's about 2 years) 

this aint Floyd's first rodeo


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 18, 2017)

you know, maybe bublon is right.i rewatched Rocky vs Thunderlips last night and was a little surprised.Rocky had to play TL's game.He was getting fucking worked and it wasnt until after being thrown out of the ring, into the crowd,that Rocky actually took his gloves off(Thunderlips did not have any on) after getting back in the ring,getting some composure back,Rocky then put a deep guillotine on Thunder(while hanging off his back) definititely softening up TL.Rocky then absolutely pummeled him with body shots and it was all over for the big man.like Thunder,Connor is the bigger fighter.i think FM gets the win,just noting,like bublon has continously said,it may not be as one sided as we all think


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 18, 2017)

It is going to be so badly one-sided, a serious reminder for those who forgot boxing is a sport and brawlers rarely do well, let alone the fact that Conor is no brawler, how is the counter puncher going to not only do better than the best at boxing, but do it via a sport he doesn't do professionally (boxing) using a style that is not his own (brawler) because you are not convincing anyone he's a better counter striker or defensive fighter than Floyd, let alone in a boxing ring.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 18, 2017)

You guys are just listening to the horseshit the boxing world is putting out "MMA guys can't do what we do" James toneys fat out of shape ass was a.l champ and got tossed in MMA


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 18, 2017)

all in good fun @Bublonichronic .i hope you put a bet down down on cm and win a small fortune.as much of a fan of the diaz bros as i am,and as much as i dislike cm,ive got no dog in this fight.i cant root for a guy who hits women


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> You guys are just listening to the horseshit the boxing world is putting out "MMA guys can't do what we do" James toneys fat out of shape ass was a.l champ and got tossed in MMA


No, it's that I refuse to ignore how good Floyd is.

Can you tell me how good Conor is? Did he knock out the guy who lost to the guy who lost to Floyd? He posted a lot of edited footage but no KO, weird knockdown to be so proud of. Was that in all honesty a clean knockdown with no controversy or does it just stir the shit which prompts ticket sales?

What's crazy is that Pauli stood right through the clean left that landed, and Conor pulls him off balance to the mat as I pointed out Cotto did to Pauli in their fight.. see the ref's ruling in that one.

Anyone who knows shit about boxing cannot say that was a clean knockdown, in MMA if you fall backwards on your butt from a trip it's a knockdown, so no kidding the mma world thinks it was a knockdown... weaksauce.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 18, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> all in good fun @Bublonichronic .i hope you put a bet down down on cm and win a small fortune.as much of a fan of the diaz bros as i am,and as much as i dislike cm,ive got no dog in this fight.i cant root for a guy who hits women


Put money on CM, what do I look crazy


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 18, 2017)

Knockdowns in MMA?? No such thing, If you go down in MMA you have someone on top smashing punches and elbows into your face. In boxing if you get hit harder than you like all you need to do is put a knee down and the ref gives you a time out. Standing eight count, now that's weaksauce. Remember what all the boxing purists were saying not long ago......

Paul Malignaggi 
@PaulMalignaggi
With one hand tied behind my back so I can make him feel like he can have a slight chance at some success. https://twitter.com/sparkai/status/820425352724017156 …
8:30 PM - Jan 14, 2017 
 Follow
Paul Malignaggi 
@PaulMalignaggi
I would stop him the fight is a joke. https://twitter.com/Ak202102/status/820428346119090176 …
8:32 PM - Jan 14, 2017
Follow
Paul Malignaggi 
@PaulMalignaggi
1 hand tied behind my back he doesn't win a second of a round against me I've beaten better boxers than him being 1 handed when injured. https://twitter.com/Jimbob210712/status/820430056354934789 …

COMMENTS.
a lot of pro boxers would embarrass McGregor, and that includes Malignaggi
so would a lot of amateur boxers.
Posted by oz26 on Jan 14, 2017 | 8:11 PM
I kinda want to see this fight if only to shut him and all the casual fans up who say he would run over Mayweather.
Posted by Nazgrel on Jan 14, 2017 | 8:32 PM
Unfortunately, this is the kind of idiocy that is impossible to shut up.
Posted by American Cholo on Jan 15, 2017 | 12:57 AM
*Malignaggi would destroy McGregor in a boxing match, and so would any halfway decent pro boxer.*
Posted by tylertoo on Jan 14, 2017 | 10:22 PM
*Outpoint maybe. Paulie is not destroying anyone*

Now those same people are saying "that wasn't knockdown" 

"but, but, but, paulies retired" (even though he's fought more recently than mcgregor has)

"it's only a 30 second clip"

"it's because paulie was tired"

Stop making excuses, he was knocked down by an MMA guy with a 0-0 record wearing headgear and using 16oz gloves. He made paulie pillow hands eat his words and that's it. It means shit about the mayweather match so why do people get their ass so puckered about it. You have the best ever in floyd going against a guy without a pro match, it'll be over in the first right?


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 18, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> it'll be over in the first right?


He may carrie him to the 2nd but yes.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 18, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> But 75% of FM's previous opponents we're monsters too, some of them even bigger then CM and have been using heavier gloves for a much longer time.
> 
> As arrogant as FM may sound, he is very intelligent in boxing on all levels. His fight vs pacquiao impressed me because floyds corner was pressuring for more volume but floyd was too smart to fall for pac mans awkward movement and ignored his corners calling.
> 
> ...


*Five class action lawsuits filed vs. Manny Pacquiao, claiming fraud*


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 18, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> He may carrie him to the 2nd but yes.


At least he'll last longer than floyds girlfriends. Any idea how much $$$$ they made?


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 18, 2017)

Call it a knockdown all you want it wasn't by any means a clean shot causing him to fall, and yes there was a hooked head involved, balance was suspect. It was unimpressive for all the attention it's getting, simple.

Pauli stands right in front of and eats that clean left in the video yet how bad did he buckle? He didn't fall did he? 
The knockdown didn't come from any kind of significant strike or sign of gassing, it looks like off balance head hooked and pulled down maybe some kitten mittens on the way down.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 18, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Any idea how much $$$$ they made?


Like 34 million. Think one is still getting checks.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 18, 2017)

"I can't imagine him outboxing.." "wrong planet"

"unless he mauls him..." (a style we already talked about that does not describe Conor)

"Maidana Style" (no no Conor, you cannot throw like Maidana, nor do you have the power he did in the first bout, also that style does not lend itself to your counterpuncher slip-lefthand style...)

"like he's doing there with holding the back of the head throwing punches" (oh so it was a head hold ... )

0:21 seconds in.. can I stop yet?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 18, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> *Five class action lawsuits filed vs. Manny Pacquiao, claiming fraud*


Yup, top rank inc may get but fucked lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 18, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> "I can't imagine him outboxing.." "wrong planet"
> 
> "unless he mauls him..." (a style we already talked about that does not describe Conor)
> 
> ...


No keep making observations that are more credible than rogan and Schuab


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> No keep making observations that are more credible than rogan and Schuab


Buddy those are quotes from Rogan and Schaub from the video you linked, did you even watch it?

They literally break down why Conor CAN'T win in the only style he can, you don't get it, that's fine. Put your money up.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 18, 2017)

Obviously I was talkin about your opinions in the (. )


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 18, 2017)

All it comes down to is in a week when gayweather get made a bitch you guys are gonna have to backpedal like gayweather will about stepping into the octagon


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 18, 2017)

If you really believe what you are saying I would love to watch your reactions to this sweet ass whooping, that is worth the cost of admission on its own.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 19, 2017)

YOUR ALL FOOKT!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 19, 2017)

Guess which commentator you guys sound like


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 19, 2017)

Brendan Schaub is the only suit they could get to sign up to sell tickets, that's what he's doing, he doesn't believe Conor will win.

Note that he's working really hard as "salesman" he isn't laying out any strategy, any valid points to contend, no, it's straight up spectacle "what else would you be talking about" "what are you gonna do when your boy is knocked out"

Grasping at straws to make a case this will be competitive. 

Conor's in his prime... still couldn't drop Pauli with the only weapon he has, that slip left.

Biggest fight ever I'll give him biggest spectacle.... either guys actually participating in the greatest boxing match of the year GGG/Canelo, both of those fighters would smash Conor.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 19, 2017)

Don't forget that left in the vid was landed with headgear and what 16oz gloves , bit different from 8oz....look on paper mayweather should kill him, but if you think Connor can't or won't land some big shots your just being silly, at the end of the day it's two high lever strikers going into a fist fight


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 19, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Knockdowns in MMA?? No such thing


You have an interesting interpretation of how judges should score an MMA contest, please consider that the takedown is #2 criteria in the 10 point must system. A takedown from a trip is scored, in boxing a falldown as result of pulling the other fighter behind the head wouldn't be scored as pointed out in the Malignaggi vs Cotto fight earlier.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 19, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Don't forget that left in the vid was landed with headgear and what 16oz gloves , bit different from 8oz....look on paper mayweather should kill him, but if you think Connor can't or won't land some big shots your just being silly, at the end of the day it's two high lever strikers going into a fist fight


Have you never knocked someone on their butt wearing 24oz gloves, 16oz gloves still hurt if you can throw, with "Conor's Power" Pauli's head should have fell off his shoulders that shot landed about as clean as it gets.

Think about what you're saying with the 16oz gloves, if that shot doesn't floor him, what shot made Pauli hit the canvas? 

I do like Conor's warm up shoulder jig, I thought it looked silly but then he makes a comment about those who are mocking him along the lines of them looking stiff doing it. I thought, hmmm ok I'll try it, sure as hell warms up the shoulders really nice, add some nice rhythmic movements and he's onto something there, not gonna help him beat Floyd but it's not to be made fun of, I really think it is effective for the shoulders.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 19, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Don't forget that left in the vid was landed with headgear and what 16oz gloves , bit different from 8oz....look on paper mayweather should kill him, but if you think Connor can't or won't land some big shots your just being silly, at the end of the day it's two high lever strikers going into a fist fight


We all want Conor to win, none of the people your talking to like Floyd. We all want to see him get smashed. Problem is....... Well you know the problem, Should of been a gold medalist and a what 9 time world champion in like 3 different weight classes.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 19, 2017)

This is what the boxing purist look like


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 19, 2017)

First they call you crazy....

Whenever you're ready to put up some money and stop talking.

Imagine a world where a "boxing purist" is also an MMA fanatic!? Oh my.. could you imagine, those same folks (that do exist) know this is no contest.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 19, 2017)

Yea, crazy like a fox


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 19, 2017)

But seriously, how many guys like Connor have crossed over to boxing ? Not just MMA fighters but highest level champion MMA fighters that's crossed over, so is it possible that your outlook on this had nothing to validate it other then "it's the sweet science" and if you haven't been practicing boxing your whole life your garbage...Connor is gonna be much bigger on fight night, younger almost equally as fast and has been using his hands most his life too...i really don't see how you can completely count him out it seems unlogical to me


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 19, 2017)

I think it's completely unlogical to believe he has any hope of a chance, all this talk of "Conor needs to do this early" is completely ridiculous, it isn't going to be a "Conor needs to.." it's going to be, "oh shit, can he make it out of this first round"

I don't think Floyd will knock him out in round one, but it's possible.

Conor doesn't move nearly as fast as people have been making him out to be some lightning quick striker. 

He has excellent reflexive timing, vision, and a snappy quick straight left, he's one the best to use the slip straight hand in MMA. 

It's just that he will appear many magnitudes slower across from Floyd, just watch.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 19, 2017)

You're whole "if you haven't been practicing boxing your whole life..." is a bit invalid, as almost every champion that Floyd has beaten has been studying boxing their whole life, that's the whole point! None of them have beat him, but Conor will? C'mon now.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2017)

Saying Connor might not make it out of the first is more delusional then saying he'll win I think


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Saying Connor might not make it out of the first is more delusional then saying he'll win I think


You obviously didn't watch Crawford dismantle another world champion tonight... Conor wouldn't have made it out of the first round of that fight @140


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2017)

Connor will be 170+ lbs fight night I think your overlooking that to much


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2017)

Another thing to consider is the books...they don't do this to lose money, iv heard there are multiple people putting huge amounts on mayweather thinking it's a lock, like hundreds of thousands, and I'm sure most bets on Connor are small....what outcome you think will make the books the most money


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2017)

Floyds going to sleep just accept it


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

Keep dreaming, nothing you guys offer discredits the fact that Floyd is the best at boxing, and will beat the dog shit out of that man in a boxing match.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't think you guys have any idea how badly Conor is going to get the living shit beat out of him, I'll be happy when he comes back to MMA to defend something. I want to see him come back down and fight Max again, I think Max will beat his ass too.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

This guy says Canelo hits harder in 16oz than anyone he's sparred... guess who whooped Canelo so badly he became gun shy?

Conor will quit or go down.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2017)

www.google.com/amp/s/www.mmafighting.com/platform/amp/2017/8/11/16137288/john-kavanagh-believes-conor-mcgregor-kos-floyd-mayweather-in-first-round-in-eight-ounce-gloves


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2017)

Apparently vanfagdeen has never heard of Brazilian top team or chute boxe and how they train and pretty much fight on a daily basis lol never get hit in the jaw


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> This guy says Canelo hits harder in 16oz than anyone he's sparred... guess who whooped Canelo so badly he became gun shy?
> 
> Conor will quit or go down.


Garbrandt has a pretty good amateur boxing record he'd probably smoke Floyd too. 32-1


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2017)

None of this matters though because on the street Conor kills Floyd, RIGHT?


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Apparently vanfagdeen has never heard of Brazilian top team or chute boxe and how they train and pretty much fight on a daily basis lol never get hit in the jaw


Lol you mad Van Heerden beat the shit out of McGregor and when Conor's camp tried to do to Van Heerden what they've been doing to Pauli they got caught cause Van Heerden was smart enough to have his own footage being recorded.

Apparently you know more than the guy who made Conor look silly... gtfoh


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> None of this matters though because on the street Conor kills Floyd, RIGHT?


That I would agree with, if he could catch him, maybe.. then again, man I dunno... however inconveniently for your argument that is not the challenge that Conor is stepping into now is it?


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Garbrandt has a pretty good amateur boxing record he'd probably smoke Floyd too. 32-1


Another pussy that hasn't defended.... he got lucky catching Dominick, I think Dom beats him in a rematch, but he's got TJ to worry about...

**I actually like Cody, but he needs to hurry up and defend, this fight with TJ better not fall through.. and no, Mayweather would kill that dude bare fisted.

Dos Santos put me in a mood when he ruined my fun in seeing Ngannou fight.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 20, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> But seriously, how many guys like Connor have crossed over to boxing ? Not just MMA fighters but highest level champion MMA fighters that's crossed over, so is it possible that your outlook on this had nothing to validate it other then "it's the sweet science" and if you haven't been practicing boxing your whole life your garbage...Connor is gonna be much bigger on fight night, younger almost equally as fast and has been using his hands most his life too...i really don't see how you can completely count him out it seems unlogical to me


actually, boxers that have transitioned to MMA can give the best of the best in mma a run for the money IF the opponent was forced to box.

Remember the hands on KJ noons?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> actually, boxers that have transitioned to MMA can give the best of the best in mma a run for the money IF the opponent was forced to box.
> 
> Remember the hands on KJ noons?


Remember nick Diaz destroying him multiple times ?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Lol you mad Van Heerden beat the shit out of McGregor and when Conor's camp tried to do to Van Heerden what they've been doing to Pauli they got caught cause Van Heerden was smart enough to have his own footage being recorded.
> 
> Apparently you know more than the guy who made Conor look silly... gtfoh


Show me the video where he works Connor....from what I saw he didn't whoop his ass at all, maybe the opposite


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Another pussy that hasn't defended.... he got lucky catching Dominick, I think Dom beats him in a rematch, but he's got TJ to worry about...
> 
> **I actually like Cody, but he needs to hurry up and defend, this fight with TJ better not fall through.. and no, Mayweather would kill that dude bare fisted.
> 
> Dos Santos put me in a mood when he ruined my fun in seeing Ngannou fight.


Ide like to see Cody more active. He schooled Dom for five rounds and probably could've finished him if he wasn't dancing so much. He's cocky but TJs a douche hoping Cody gets the ko.

Dos Santos being pulled was definitely disappointing. I'm curious how far Ngannou can go, he's a beast


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 20, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Remember nick Diaz destroying him multiple times ?


Multiple times? Nope. 

By that logic, did CM beat Nate twice? Lmao...

The point is, noons is an "ok" at best mma artist but if you are forced to box him then it will be a long risky fucken night.

Let me ask you, how do you think a CM/Canelo Boxing bout would go down? 

What about an aldo/berto boxing bout?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Multiple times? Nope.
> 
> By that logic, did CM beat Nate twice? Lmao...
> 
> ...


Diaz whooped kj twice in strike force, one was a dr stoppage which nick was winning


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 20, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Diaz whooped kj twice in strike force, one was a dr stoppage which nick was winning


You should watch that first fight again, The second fight i believe went to decision which nick won by a point.

Look im not saying noons is better then nick in mma, fuck no he isn't but we've seen nick do alot better against "tougher" opponents.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Show me the video where he works Connor....from what I saw he didn't whoop his ass at all, maybe the opposite



If this is the boxer that shows up to face Floyd, he's fooooookt... rd1 ko or white towel


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2017)

That's from 2016 and I don't see him getting owned, this was him training for the Diaz fight, this was leaked almost exactly 1 month after Connor fought Alvarez,but I see him landing slot of counters tho so go ahead use this as your evedence


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

So you think that Van Heerden is actually fighting with his all?

He's working Conor this isn't a fight and Conor cannot even keep up.

Conor is landed on at will and to surprise. 

Yes Conor has a slip left, we've established this, but the same guy that credits the guy's good slip left (Van Heerden) said he was not phased by any of his power. 

Same guy says Canelo hit him harder than anyone in the same size gloves Conor was hitting him with. Canelo was dismantled by Mayweather.... but Conor is going to stop Mayweather with less power and zero professional boxing experience.... keep dreaming.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2017)

And what does it look like Connor is going 100%? Looks like he's mostly fucking around to me, and still countering and landing fine...at the end of the day all this is bullshit speculation ,on the 26th your gonna see a much bigger mcgregor square off with and older version of mayweather , and with those 8oz....whooo boxing is gonna be the laughing stock, not that it haven't been for a while, then your gonna get Pauli Vandeen and every other boxer in the planet saying floyds old but he can't beat me just hoping to get a super fight


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> And what does it look like Connor is going 100%? Looks like he's mostly fucking around to me, and still countering and landing fine


Lol, ya he's in there just "fucking around" for what, for footage to later edit and spam social media.

I'm not going to convince you of what you refuse to objectively see. That boxer is toying with Conor, he says so in an interview, he cut Conor, did you see that footage? He said he was told to back off by his corner, he is not going at him.. if you think otherwise well like I said, unless some drastically improved boxer with newfound power shows up to face Floyd, he's fookt, he will get ended either TKO, KO, towel or quit on the stool.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

46/49 of those championship wins were in 

......8oz gloves

He white toweled Ricky Hatton in 10oz gloves, and Conor cannot hit as hard as Canelo this has been established by those who actually fight.

lol at thinking camp Conor got a win with the smaller gloves.... clueless


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

My prediction is that Floyd is holding himself to "I'm a knock his ass out too"

He wants to be the prophet now like McGregor has been... what is the best way to make this happen, regulatory 10oz, or use his pull to ask for lighter gloves... why would he use lighter gloves if Conor hits harder than any opponent he's faced (hint, he doesn't hit hard at all, he has timing and great technique)


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 20, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> You have an interesting interpretation of how judges should score an MMA contest, please consider that the takedown is #2 criteria in the 10 point must system. A takedown from a trip is scored, in boxing a falldown as result of pulling the other fighter behind the head wouldn't be scored as pointed out in the Malignaggi vs Cotto fight earlier.


A takedown is #2 criteria? I said knockdowns weren't scored in mma, what I should've was they're not scored the same. In boxing if someone go's down the fight is paused for at least 10 seconds usually more. A fight can be stopped if someone go's down 3 times in a round, in mma that rule doesn't exist. I'm sure judges are aware when someone gets dropped but there are too many ways to end up on your ass in mma. What's scores more a punch, kick, trip, throw, shit you can pull guard if you wanted. Watch Edgar vs Maynard 3 in boxing that fight ends in the first round. I think Edgar (good boxer btw) was dropped 4 times and came back and won by KO.

10 point system sucks for 3 rd MMA fights, too many things happening they should've left it for boxing matches that are 10 & 12 rounds. They have made changes at least.
https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/8/6/12391398/finalized-wording-unified-rules-new-judging-criteria-2016-mma-news



a mongo frog said:


> We all want Conor to win, none of the people your talking to like Floyd. We all want to see him get smashed. Problem is....... Well you know the problem, Should of been a gold medalist and a what 9 time world champion in like 3 different weight classes.


Some of us only want CM to win cuz floyd's a woman beating cunt. Floyd said he might consider an MMA fight.........BWHAHAHA



Dabbinblunted said:


> None of this matters though because on the street Conor kills Floyd, RIGHT?


There's a 20 sq ft piece of canvas where floyd can win, outside of that he gets played with by much lower ranked fighters than CM.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2017)

Conner hits hard when he's fucken planted. Conner mcgregor is never planted, his footwork is garbage. It's going to get his ass knocked out. I can fight conner with boxing gloves and hit his ass and take his hits all day too. He's always thrwing off his back foot and off balance. Slapping ass shots, those only fuck people up when you're not wearing boxing gloves.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm making a change to the bet sunshine...if mcgregor wins you and cannab each are offline for 2mths each, and if he loses in off 4


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Conner hits hard when he's fucken planted. Conner mcgregor is never planted, his footwork is garbage. It's going to get his ass knocked out. I can fight conner with boxing gloves and hit his ass and take his hits all day too. He's always thrwing off his back foot and off balance. Slapping ass shots, those only fuck people up when you're not wearing boxing gloves.


He throws punches like a shitty quarterback, off his back foot, glad someone sees these nuances.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm making a change to the bet sunshine...if mcgregor wins you and cannab each are offline for 2mths each, and if he loses in off 4


Whatever you want buddy.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 21, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> He throws punches like a shitty quarterback, off his back foot, glad someone sees these nuances.


Yup, that's his best chance of winning too. He sure as shit isn't gonna out box floyd that's for sure. MMA striking and pro boxing aren't close to being the same thing you have to move differently. When your opponent comes forward in boxing you don't have to back up you can grab him and the ref will reset you. Much easier to set your feet when you're only worried about left/right hands. Offensively if you only throw punches your whole life you should be good at it. You ever seen a boxer ko'd the way DC was ko'd will his hands so low? Of course not, they're not being kicked in the body, legs or having their knee stomped backwards. It looks like shit to pro boxers, but boxing methods would be equally ineffective in mma. CM has trained boxing a couple months and mma his whole life. some habits are hard to break. remember the odds tyson vs douglas anyone can lose at anytime in combat sports

You guy's who think mayweather can't be touched or challenged go back and watch his fight against castillo. LC made it a brawl and beat floyd. He didn't get the decision, but watch that fight again and tell me FM won.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 21, 2017)

When the bell rings on August 26th, it will be Floyd Mayweather's 5th fight in the last *four years.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 21, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> You guy's who think mayweather can't be touched or challenged go back and watch his fight against castillo. LC made it a brawl and beat floyd. He didn't get the decision, but watch that fight again and tell me FM won.


Which one, the first one Floyd won by unanimous decision or the second he won by unanimous decision?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 21, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Yup, that's his best chance of winning too. He sure as shit isn't gonna out box floyd that's for sure. MMA striking and pro boxing aren't close to being the same thing you have to move differently. When your opponent comes forward in boxing you don't have to back up you can grab him and the ref will reset you. Much easier to set your feet when you're only worried about left/right hands. Offensively if you only throw punches your whole life you should be good at it. You ever seen a boxer ko'd the way DC was ko'd will his hands so low? Of course not, they're not being kicked in the body, legs or having their knee stomped backwards. It looks like shit to pro boxers, but boxing methods would be equally ineffective in mma. CM has trained boxing a couple months and mma his whole life. some habits are hard to break. remember the odds tyson vs douglas anyone can lose at anytime in combat sports
> 
> You guy's who think mayweather can't be touched or challenged go back and watch his fight against castillo. LC made it a brawl and beat floyd. He didn't get the decision, but watch that fight again and tell me FM won.


It's hard to ko someone while wearing boxing gloves and throwing off your back foot. Those slap mma punches won't work in a traditional boxing match. This is a boxing match. Only people that have ever hit floyd were trying to punch threw him. From what I've seen mcgregor trys to hit people. You gotta give someone whiplash to ko them with a boxing glove. Only weapon mcgregor has is that straight left.... truth of the matter is that mcgregor shouldn't even be fighting this guy. It's a really lopsided match up. Can he possibly win? Sure ! It's like you hitting a home run off a major league pitcher. It can happen but it's most likely fucken not , bro. Mayweather has weapons that mcgregor has never seen before. People say mayweather is going to be surprised because he's never seen anything like that.. wtf, isn't it mcGregor that's going to be surprised and overwhelmed by a man with a higher skill set? You guys are reaching for the shorter straw imo.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 21, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Which one, the first one Floyd won by unanimous decision or the second he won by unanimous decision?


The first one was close, second one took away all doubt. Oscar would have fucked floyd up if they would have fought when oscar was younger. I truly feel Manny would have to. Floyd is the best at picking who and when he fights them. Not to take anything away from him, he still had to fight some of the best in the world. With his skill and the advantage of picking your own fights, He's unstoppable. And look, he did it again. He's fighting a guy that doesn't even box. Gunna tenderize some big brute and make over a hundred million real quick. They should have given floyd the winner of the canelo and ggg fight. Instead they give him an overrated ufc fighter that doesn't know what he's doing but thinks he knows everything.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2017)

Its all about the money


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It's hard to ko someone while wearing boxing gloves and throwing off your back foot. Those slap mma punches won't work in a traditional boxing match. This is a boxing match. Only people that have ever hit floyd were trying to punch threw him. From what I've seen mcgregor trys to hit people. You gotta give someone whiplash to ko them with a boxing glove. Only weapon mcgregor has is that straight left.... truth of the matter is that mcgregor shouldn't even be fighting this guy. It's a really lopsided match up. Can he possibly win? Sure ! It's like you hitting a home run off a major league pitcher. It can happen but it's most likely fucken not , bro. Mayweather has weapons that mcgregor has never seen before. People say mayweather is going to be surprised because he's never seen anything like that.. wtf, isn't it mcGregor that's going to be surprised and overwhelmed by a man with a higher skill set? You guys are reaching for the shorter straw imo.


Where have you seen McGregor punch off his back foot? In mma where you have to. Standing in a boxing stance with your weight on the front foot in mma, you're fucked. Look at diaz vs mcgregor 2. Nate has a boxing style with his weight forward and his leg was fucked up within the first 2 or 3 minutes of that fight. In my opinion the leg kicks were more responsible for him being dropped multiple times than the punches themselves.

I'm not picking cm to win. I agree theres a very very small chance of an upset. I'm just saying what we've seen from cm is all mma fighting and training. It doesn't mean he can't throw a punch or has no ko power in boxing because
we've never seen him only box. Comparing boxing to mma is like comparing a 100 yard sprinter to a marathon runner. both are timed running races, but are completely different.



CannaBruh said:


> Which one, the first one Floyd won by unanimous decision or the second he won by unanimous decision?









This one. How does one win every statistical category by A LOT and lose by decision? Maybe some old school math Vagas + boxing= bullshit.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 21, 2017)

Should've lost the victor ortiz fight too, with that cheap shot sucker punch.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 21, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Where have you seen McGregor punch off his back foot? In mma where you have to. Standing in a boxing stance with your weight on the front foot in mma, you're fucked. Look at diaz vs mcgregor 2. Nate has a boxing style with his weight forward and his leg was fucked up within the first 2 or 3 minutes of that fight. In my opinion the leg kicks were more responsible for him being dropped multiple times than the punches themselves.
> 
> I'm not picking cm to win. I agree theres a very very small chance of an upset. I'm just saying what we've seen from cm is all mma fighting and training. It doesn't mean he can't throw a punch or has no ko power in boxing because
> we've never seen him only box. Comparing boxing to mma is like comparing a 100 yard sprinter to a marathon runner. both are timed running races, but are completely different.
> ...


[

In that video with van herden, everytime that dude threw mcgregor would be pushed to his back foot and be completely off balance slapping little shots. No one thinks mcgregor won't kill mayweather in real life, thats a fact. Mayweather doesn't stand a chance, but in purely boxing, mcgregor don't stand a chance. Mma style stances don't do shit for you in boxing. They actually take power away from your punches. The way mcgregor boxes he's hardly ever standing in a position to torque his lower body. A boxing stance is the best stance for punching. It gives you maximum leverage and balance.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 21, 2017)

Floyd better bring a pillow for his nap.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 21, 2017)

Mcgregor was boxing before he started mma. He doesn't have anywhere near the experience Floyd does but the luck of the Irish is real. Eat your lucky charms


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 21, 2017)

I think floyd wins a very close decision, the rematch will be in dublin around march! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ The most amazing thing about this fight is it's happening. Love or hate cm that guy is a fuckin genius,


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 21, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I think floyd wins a very close decision, the rematch will be in dublin around march! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ The most amazing thing about this fight is it's happening. Love or hate cm that guy is a fuckin genius,


True, The second part. Very smart man that conner mcgregor.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 21, 2017)

He is smart, try the noodle arm shoulder warm up I'm telling you! 

I thought it was weird until I saw the boxers mocking him. I had a laugh and then saw a video of Conor where he comments that a lot of them looked "stiff", I watched again, sure enough stiff as shit... I tried it... it works.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 21, 2017)

Wiggle wid it


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 21, 2017)

Get loose goose


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 21, 2017)

@ 26 minutes in she gives her opinion on Floyd as a man and as a boxer, (she's not a fan of his btw)

..and then at 28:11 she tells what I suspected about Terrance Crawford, line 'em up & knock 'em down (she actually says lined em up and played with them), is she a liar?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> @ 26 minutes in she gives her opinion on Floyd as a man and as a boxer, (she's not a fan of his btw)
> 
> ..and then at 28:11 she tells what I suspected about Terrance Crawford, line 'em up & knock 'em down (she actually says lined em up and played with them), is she a liar?


I don't know but she's pretty fucking hot. I think she's high too....


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 22, 2017)

This is what's called a dry snitch!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 22, 2017)

Jon jones tested positive for steroids on UFC 214. Now they're gonna strip him of his belt smh.
But some wanna call him the goat lol 

Jon jones be like


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 22, 2017)

I told you guys DC was going to win.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 22, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> I told you guys DC was going to win.


Lol


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 22, 2017)

What the fuck.....stupid motherfucker


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 22, 2017)

Ruined a badass comeback!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 22, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Ruined a badass comeback!


No fucking joke. I was like really man?! Why?


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 22, 2017)

Was the kick a steroid kick? Because it did basically put DC unconscious. So kick not as powerful without steroid sauce?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 22, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Was the kick a steroid kick? Because it did basically put DC unconscious. So kick not as powerful without steroid sauce?


Nah but if you've already been in trouble for drugs or what the Fuck ever, wouldn't you stay away from it?


Imho I say let em all juice! I wanna see a blood bath every fight.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 22, 2017)

Maybe that's why he called out brock lesnar, so it would be a fair fight.

Stupid fuck! Back to watching DC dry hump everyone I guess.

What the fuck is the point of drug testing people if the results don't come back until 3 weeks after the fight?


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 22, 2017)

jones out for 2-4 years.what a fucking joke he's made of himself.why would he feel the need to cycle roids? dude has serious mental issues


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 22, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> jones out for 2-4 years.what a fucking joke he's made of himself.why would he feel the need to cycle roids? dude has serious mental issues


Bellator time. The ufc's and their fans are done with him.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 22, 2017)

Huge blows to UFC with Two champs + Woodley flack and Johnson squabble, Conor might not come back... boxing starting to look pretty classy which is fucked up.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 22, 2017)

What about the DC sad face pics..........


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 22, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> What about the DC sad face pics..........


You're about to see a lot of kid getting his bike/lollipop back memes


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 22, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> What about the DC sad face pics..........


replace em


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 22, 2017)

What a nightmare for DC, like a smack in the face after having to deal with the "not the real champ" to be handed the belt back after losing.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 22, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> What a nightmare for DC, like a smack in the face after having to deal with the "not the real champ" to be handed the belt back after losing.


How about the head kick and 20 elbows and punches that followed. That kind of shit can end careers, if I was him I would be bullshit. If guys on steroids are allowed to fight what the fuck is the point of testing? UFC 200 jones was caught so was lesnar but not until after he fought hunt. Aren't steroids something that you're on for months? I bet the UFC regrets bringing in usada lol. The most fucked up part is he didn't even need them. Anyone knows what happens with the money part of it? The UFC should take any money fighters make if they piss hot, that'll clean up the sport or let em all get juiced up again like the good ole days. The new owners must be kicking themselves in ass, rhonda, jones, and CM boxing. 4.2 billion huh


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 22, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> How about the head kick and 20 elbows and punches that followed. That kind of shit can end careers, if I was him I would be bullshit. If guys on steroids are allowed to fight what the fuck is the point of testing? UFC 200 jones was caught so was lesnar but not until after he fought hunt. Aren't steroids something that you're on for months? I bet the UFC regrets bringing in usada lol. The most fucked up part is he didn't even need them. Anyone knows what happens with the money part of it? The UFC should take any money fighters make if they piss hot, that'll clean up the sport or let em all get juiced up again like the good ole days. The new owners must be kicking themselves in ass, rhonda, jones, and CM boxing. 4.2 billion huh


they test after so the fight still happens.always about that cash.brock lesnar's stock in the ufc just went up
youre absolutely right about the purse,they should lose it


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2017)

Fake news...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 22, 2017)

He looked like he was juicing in that fight...just pathetic how he was crying saying he's had such a long journey and getting back to being straight all the while taking roids, I guess he needed somthing to fill the void the coke left


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 22, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> He looked like he was juicing in that fight...just pathetic how he was crying saying he's had such a long journey and getting back to being straight all the while taking roids, I guess he needed somthing to fill the void the coke left


He was probably slipped the steroids in his drink or food or something. So he not knowingly took the drugs.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 23, 2017)

I think it's a bitch move how DC ran away crying like a little pussy. Didn't hear from him for how long after the loss? Then this happens and he's quick to comment.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 23, 2017)

DC"s wife broke out his sexiest pair of red panties last night, he's loving this shit.

I bet Dana White and showtime are thrilled this is happening 3 days before mayweather vs mcgregor. DW had press conference last night his head was purple.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I think it's a bitch move how DC ran away crying like a little pussy. Didn't hear from him for how long after the loss? Then this happens and he's quick to comment.


Kinda can't blame him, he's been lookin to redeem his loss for years and loses in a brutal way only to find out it's most likely cause jones cheated...maybe deep down he knew he should have won that fight if it were fair but since it didn't go that way I'm sure it fucked with him


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 23, 2017)

Look at it another way, if the tests come back to confirm the positive then DC is enabled with a whole new platform of "you fucking cheater" that nobody can deny, true champ..drop mic.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I think it's a bitch move how DC ran away crying like a little pussy. Didn't hear from him for how long after the loss? Then this happens and he's quick to comment.


Delusional as usual


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 23, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Delusional as usual


That's a load of bullshit! "I'm very disappointed in the news" he's taken every opportunity to shit all over jones for the last two years. Now he has a legit reason for losing to jones and can claim he's the champ now and he's disappointed about it? gtfoh last night was the best night of his life. He can't wait to talk shit about it trust me, that's phony as $4 bill. during this dark time lol..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 23, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> That's a load of bullshit! "I'm very disappointed in the news" he's taken every opportunity to shit all over jones for the last two years. Now he has a legit reason for losing to jones and can claim he's the champ now and he's disappointed about it? gtfoh last night was the best night of his life. He can't wait to talk shit about it trust me, that's phony as $4 bill. during this dark time lol..


Jones cheated, DC _is_ the champ

Fuck Jones

A guy with inhuman natural ability who chooses to dope is ridiculous. The guy could have been the greatest of all time, even without the shit. Now he'll be remembered as the biggest fuck up the UFC has ever witnessed. I was a big Jon Jones fan, watching him fight was always a pleasure, but knowing his performances were tainted by PEDs will always tarnish his record and legacy. Knowing you could have been the best but threw it all away will haunt him to the grave.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 23, 2017)

Watch In a couple weeks USADA will say they got samples mixed up n he's clean, made a mistake conveniently right before the big fight


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 23, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Watch In a couple weeks USADA will say they got samples mixed up n he's clean, made a mistake conveniently right before the big fight


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 23, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Delusional as usual


How about a year on that avatar bet?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 23, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Jones cheated, DC _is_ the champ
> 
> Fuck Jones
> 
> A guy with inhuman natural ability who chooses to dope is ridiculous. The guy could have been the greatest of all time, even without the shit. Now he'll be remembered as the biggest fuck up the UFC has ever witnessed. I was a big Jon Jones fan, watching him fight was always a pleasure, but knowing his performances were tainted by PEDs will always tarnish his record and legacy. Knowing you could have been the best but threw it all away will haunt him to the grave.


Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 23, 2017)

Wouldn't surprise me, I mean there the most eyes on the sport right now then there ever has been so somthing like this will just draw people in, boxing people start lookin at who jones is realize he's a beast n fun to watch, boom new fan of the sport, and especially if Connor wins, then people will have to think jones could beat the LHW boxing champ, and every weightclass champ for that matter, then MMA is the dominant sport altogether ...if it does play out like that this some WWF(yea I know fuck WWE it will always be WWF to me) shit


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 23, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, I mean there the most eyes on the sport right now then there ever has been so somthing like this will just draw people in, boxing people start lookin at who jones is realize he's a beast n fun to watch, boom new fan of the sport, and especially if Connor wins, then people will have to think jones could beat the LHW boxing champ, and every weightclass champ for that matter, then MMA is the dominant sport altogether ...if it does play out like that this some WWF(yea I know fuck WWE it will always be WWF to me) shit


I'm in for this, Conor mentioned something of a hybrid ring, can we work some of that in?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 23, 2017)

Fuck Jones I'm just waiting for Floyds 300 million dollar nap


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 23, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Fuck Jones I'm just waiting for Floyds 300 million dollar nap


Find a comfy seat, grab a snickers.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 24, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm in for this, Conor mentioned something of a hybrid ring, can we work some of that in?


I heard him say this, I figured with the 100mill payday he would prolly go all fedora n start his own promotion n have the say on who he fights n when n where...with the condition of the UFC that thought has to be on the back of the min of Dana n zuffa


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 24, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I heard him say this, I figured with the 100mill payday he would prolly go all fedora n start his own promotion n have the say on who he fights n when n where...with the condition of the UFC that thought has to be on the back of the min of Dana n zuffa


Did you pickup when Dana was introduced as president of Zuffa? TF is going on, they are up to some shit.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 24, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I heard him say this, I figured with the 100mill payday he would prolly go all fedora n start his own promotion n have the say on who he fights n when n where...with the condition of the UFC that thought has to be on the back of the min of Dana n zuffa


Mcgregor already makes the rules and has his own company, mcgregor promotion. He's a smart guy and the ufc has allowed him to do whatever he wants when he wants.

They've had to have interim champions in both weight classes he held a belt in because they let him fight outside those divisions.

Never threw a punch at 155, but got a shot by barely beating nate diaz at 170? He's never had a title defense in his entire career but ranks 3rd p4p above guys like DC and dom cruz

They prop and hype him up more than anyone I've ever seen and at the same time shit all over other people like woodly, nunez, or Dj.

Dana White wore a team mcgregor shirt and managed to find a way to work cm name into the press conference for jones test failure. I think the nut hugging and favoritism is gonna come back and bite them in the ass eventually.

If you fight your entire life and can't get a shot at a belt because the champs jumping weight classes, fighting in other sports, picking fights against guys like like henderson, silva, st pierre , or lesnar for big paydays instead of fighting top contenders. I think they're making a mistake sacrificing many for the few.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 24, 2017)

That's why bellator is steadily growing in stock, eventually the UFC will be a joke, kinda like how it was with WEC/strike force, you would watch WEC and strike force for tough brutal fights and UFC for name brands...that's why when UFC absoreb those promotions most of theyr champs became UFC champs.........if mcgregor is smart he'll get as many fighters as he can to side against UFC and just start his own fight game....fuck I miss strike force, and Mauro Ronallo you'd be watching a good fight and he'd say somthing insane that would have you laughing your ass off


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 24, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> That's why bellator is steadily growing in stock, eventually the UFC will be a joke, kinda like how it was with WEC/strike force, you would watch WEC and strike force for tough brutal fights and UFC for name brands...that's why when UFC absoreb those promotions most of theyr champs became UFC champs.........if mcgregor is smart he'll get as many fighters as he can to side against UFC and just start his own fight game....fuck I miss strike force, and Mauro Ronallo you'd be watching a good fight and he'd say somthing insane that would have you laughing your ass off


During the presser watch Dana's face when McGregor starts talking about doing his own thing... I think they fucked up letting him this far off the leash. I do think he comes to fight Diaz for 3.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 24, 2017)

He should have to defend the title his next fight it's been long enough unless he's gonna fight Diaz at 55 for the belt


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 24, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> He should have to defend the title his next fight it's been long enough unless he's gonna fight Diaz at 55 for the belt


They already are doing interim belts, so without vacating him from the lightweight belt I feel there's more stock in Diaz 3 before a title fight whereas if he loses to Mayweather then loses a title fight to Lee (ugh) or Ferguson that would take a lot of steam out of a trilogy.

I agree he needs to defend, but from business standpoint, Diaz 3 is first.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't think the ufc is letting nate diaz anywhere near mcgregor at 155. Excuses can be made for losing against Mayweather boxing or Diaz at 170, but at 155 if CM loses they lose their cash cow.



Bublonichronic said:


> He looked like he was juicing in that fight...just pathetic how he was crying saying he's had such a long journey and getting back to being straight all the while taking roids, I guess he needed somthing to fill the void the coke left


The more i read about the jones drug test failure the less it makes sense. He was tested 8 times this year with the last one 7/28 the only one he failed.

He failed for an oral steroid that has to be taken everyday for 6-8 weeks.

Passed every random test since being suspended including two tests on 7/6 and 7/7 

Fails the 7/28 test that he and every other fighter knows is coming the day before or the day after the fight. It doesn't make much sense


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 24, 2017)

Setup, or they're working something to get rid of USADA, or some other fun mysterious plot to obsess over.


.....or he's a cheater and the masking failed, or testing protocols have improved, cross contamination, they tested the wrong sample, they switched babies at neonatal, any other way to get on Jerry Springer or Maury or whatever his name is.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 24, 2017)

The results are in...and jones is NOT the cheater!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

Matt Serra makes the best case.

He points out that Jones only fight since USADA was OSP... how'd that go.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet you mayweather wins by tko or ko... How long do we gotta sport the avatar though?





Padawanbater2 said:


> 1 month
> 
> You're on


...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet you 4 months of riu that mcgregor loses... if you win I can't log in for 4 months and vice versa.





Bublonichronic said:


> Deal


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

Pay up, bitches.....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

Fuck you sunshine


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 27, 2017)

Great fight, great buildup, great banter from you all! 
Let's have a puff


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 27, 2017)

Deals a deal, pick the avatar, send me a pm


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 27, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Great fight, great buildup, great banter from you all!
> Let's have a puff


Hell yeah smoke em up


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> ...





Padawanbater2 said:


> Deals a deal, pick the avatar, send me a pm


Make it good lol


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Fuck you sunshine


See ya in 4 months!


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 29, 2017)

*Former world boxing champion Andre Berto wants to compete in the ...*


UFC 218 Holloway vs Berto co main to McGregor vs Diaz 3 Make it happen DW.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 29, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> *Former world boxing champion Andre Berto wants to compete in the ...*
> 
> 
> UFC 218 Holloway vs Berto co main to McGregor vs Diaz 3 Make it happen DW.


You are gonna need the NSAC to get that fight for Berto with a 0-0 record. Oh wait, they're in Vegas... game on. I'd like to see and invite Berto to the octagon.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 29, 2017)

Realistically I would think a boxer has a better chance comming into MMA then other way because atleast a boxer can land a ko when someone commin in for a takedown or somthing a punchers chance just means more with the 4oz


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 29, 2017)

This would be nasty.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 29, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Realistically I would think a boxer has a better chance comming into MMA then other way because atleast a boxer can land a ko when someone commin in for a takedown or somthing a punchers chance just means more with the 4oz


This post should have never happened.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Realistically I would think a boxer has a better chance comming into MMA then other way because atleast a boxer can land a ko when someone commin in for a takedown or somthing a punchers chance just means more with the 4oz


I'd like to see Berto give it a shot he has some experience. His whole family is involved in mma. His father and sister fought in the ufc and his brother in strikeforce and bellator. The ufc needs new blood.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 30, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> This would be nasty.


I wonder if either Mayweather or Mcgregor own a mirror. The end of the video one looks like a combo of michael jackson and edward scissorhands the other is waering a camouflage suit.


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 1, 2017)

The saga continues........

*Jon Jones passed USADA blood test the night of UFC 214 - MMA ...*


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 1, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> The saga continues........
> 
> *Jon Jones passed USADA blood test the night of UFC 214 - MMA ...*


They intentionally failed the one test known but passed all others brings USADA credibility to question. USADA gets the boot and we get Brock back into the octagon before his suspension is up?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesome podcast


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Realistically I would think a boxer has a better chance comming into MMA then other way because atleast a boxer can land a ko when someone commin in for a takedown or somthing a punchers chance just means more with the 4oz


I feel the complete opposite


mr sunshine said:


> This post should have never happened.


lmfao


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 7, 2017)

^ avatar bahahaha now now are you ever going to bet against Floyd again?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ^ avatar bahahaha now now are you ever going to bet against Floyd again?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 8, 2017)

Mighty Mouse vs TJ would've been cool. Fuckin Borg....i feel like dj would fight tj but he really wanted to break the record and ray borg was an easier fight than tj


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 8, 2017)

Amanda by 2nd round ref stops contest. She will be like a piece of iron wrecking through shit!!!!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 8, 2017)

Amanda's on roids bro


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 8, 2017)

Both of those chicks are on some shit, seen Michael Johnson lately wtf..

I see Valentina starting super slow and even maybe looking like she's losing, but as long as she gets to 4 and 5 she might stop her.


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 8, 2017)

DJ wanted to see TJ make 125lbs first. Allowing guys to jump weight class and go to the front of the line is fucked up anyways. The gsp fight is good example, bisbing hasn't fought a contender yet. 

Whenever dj vs borg happens and dj breaks the record he'll fight the winner of TJ vs garbrant at 135.

Valentina should win this fight if she makes it out of the first round. Nunes gassed in the first fight, if it would've been 5 rounds she would've lost. Tomorrow night's fight will similar to her loss against cat zingano.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 8, 2017)

Jeremy Stephens is gonna flaten Melendez


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 8, 2017)

So looks like Nates going to be the ufc lightweight champion in early 2018


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

These free fights are dope!!!!! Wish i could do that!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

Wtf was that? Too much of a beating that guy took


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 9, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Wtf was that? Too much of a beating that guy took


I mean we know the card is kinda shitty but we don't want to see guys dead right?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I mean we know the card is kinda shitty but we don't want to see guys dead right?


The ppv main event could be the greatest fight of all time. This is like Liston vs Clay !!!!!!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 9, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> The ppv main event could be the greatest fight of all time. This is like Liston vs Clay !!!!!!!!


Almost..

UFC is completely diluting their product saturating us with all these events. Even in this event they milk Conor but that dude is on a ship sailing (well yachting) literally.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I mean we know the card is kinda shitty but we don't want to see guys dead right?


dudes face did not look good after that fight.clearly trying to give "hometeam" a chance comeback for the W.thanks for the brain damage!


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

Snapping fucking arms!!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 9, 2017)

"looks like you dislocated the arm...."
"i hope so" lol.ruthless.some nice technical ground going on there.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 9, 2017)

ok I underestimated this card


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

How good is DC though?!?!??! Dude can do everything!!!! Im so pumped, PPV bought!!!!!! Thanks UFC!!!!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ok I underestimated this card


not many names that ive recognized so im a bit surprised.itd be really cool to see the womens division start taking the ground to a different level.not many punch ko's(womens) in the ufc so maybe theyll evolve on the ground? the flexibility and position jockeying in that last fight was impressive.


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 9, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> How good is DC though?!?!??! Dude can do everything!!!! Im so pumped, PPV bought!!!!!! Thanks UFC!!!!!


Listening to him call fights is better than watching him fight.

Joe Rogan is great at explaining the technical parts of jj


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

Fucking Elbows!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Listening to him call fights is better than watching him fight.


Low blow...........


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 9, 2017)

I wonder what brand of creatine Sara McMann takes?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I wonder what brand of creatine Sara McMann takes?


Probably Gold Standard. Id put 1000.00 on it.


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I wonder what brand of creatine Sara McMann takes?


The ones made in mexico

She didn't take enough apparently


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 9, 2017)

yo,wtf happened to bispings eye? i know it happened in a fight and required surgery,was the surgeon a dan henderson fan?jesus,it looks worse everytime i see it!


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 9, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> So looks like Nates going to be the ufc lightweight champion in early 2018


To the guy he lost his last fight to? While they have two other guys fight for an interim belt?
The Fertitta bros sold the last of their stake i the ufc. I'd bet Mcgregor is going to be part owner shortly and the wwe transformation is complete. Tag team matches, steel chairs, and fighters from parts unknown.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 9, 2017)

DC is freakin' huge! Next to Rogan and Anik lol he looks massive!


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> DC is freakin' huge! Next to Rogan and Anik lol he looks massive!


The only way to beat him is steroids.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 9, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> To the guy he lost his last fight to? While they have two other guys fight for an interim belt?
> The Fertitta bros sold the last of their stake i the ufc. I'd bet Mcgregor is going to be part owner shortly and the wwe transformation is complete. Tag team matches, steel chairs, and fighters from parts unknown.


Yes! Maybe as an undercard kind of event and as long as it's not scripted, maybe let's try 1 season.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

This stephens melendez fight is crazy so far!!! Is the leg broke?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

Letting melendez fight


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 9, 2017)

What channel?.... Haven't seen u boys in a while... Who you boys like next week in canello v GGG?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

WOW!!!!! Fucking sick 215 so far is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 9, 2017)

I've got Chicago comcast. Is there a stream? Tnck is 215 , whatever that abbreviation is.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> Who you boys like next week in canello v GGG?


Good one, right?


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 9, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> What channel?.... Haven't seen u boys in a while... Who you boys like next week in canello v GGG?


I will watch, I have no favorite. I think Canelo is a bit suspect not being able to finish Jr, we'll see if GGG can bring it.

...I will never say a negative thing about a card before the fights again.


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 9, 2017)

jesus man check a leg kick it's ok dummy


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 9, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Good one, right?



On paper - outstanding... Let's wait n see.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

Henry is dope, hands down. That was sick!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 9, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Henry is dope, hands down. That was sick!!!


Give him the shot at the belt.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

Is Chevchanko on roids guys?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

Amanda reminds me of Mike Tyson.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 9, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Is Chevchanko on roids guys?


I think I mentioned that somewhere earlier, all these people are on something.. the formula makers are always one step ahead of the testing


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

1 round apiece right?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 9, 2017)

Round 3 who fucking knows............ Champ?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 11, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> To the guy he lost his last fight to? While they have two other guys fight for an interim belt?
> The Fertitta bros sold the last of their stake i the ufc. I'd bet Mcgregor is going to be part owner shortly and the wwe transformation is complete. Tag team matches, steel chairs, and fighters from parts unknown.


I'm not saying nate deserves it, but ide watch. It's fucked up to have an interim title and talk about nate or khabib getting to fight McGregor next. Ufc is definitely changing how they do things and not giving a shit about rankings.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 11, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> jesus man check a leg kick it's ok dummy


Doesn't he train with nate and Nick? Who fuck checks leg kicks in Stockton..you Just counter them with slaps


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 11, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Give him the shot at the belt.


Dj smoked his ass already


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 11, 2017)

Amanda vs valentina sounded a lot like the wonderboy vs woodley fights


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 11, 2017)

It's because nobody cares about watching girls fight.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It's because nobody cares about watching girls fight.


I watched the two chick fights on the prelims. They were entertaining. Ended in a head and arm choke and a nasty armbar. A lot of them can be boring but there's some good ones


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 11, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I watched the two chick fights on the prelims. They were entertaining. Ended in a head and arm choke and a nasty armbar by that Canadian girl who was minutes before eating hellbows from Sara mcman


It's not main event type shit though. I wouldn't pay to watch any chick fight.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It's not main event type shit though. I wouldn't pay to watch any chick fight.


True not since Ronda


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 11, 2017)

"Headmovement!"

The prelim women's fight was >> main event imo.. both the girls were too timid the first 3-4 rounds and the 5th was not a lot better.

Who else in the featherweight would you let at DJ, Joe? He's lost to him twice so I mean I guess let's see Joe vs Henry?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 11, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> "Headmovement!"
> 
> The prelim women's fight was >> main event imo.. both the girls were too timid the first 3-4 rounds and the 5th was not a lot better.
> 
> Who else in the featherweight would you let at DJ, Joe? He's lost to him twice so I mean I guess let's see Joe vs Henry?


I think Joe beat Henry already.
I'm down for dj to smash borg still then go see what happens against Cody for the 135 belt. After Cody whoops tj of course


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 11, 2017)

They're fight was a split decision I guess they could rematch for a title shot or vacant belt if dj bounces after borg


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

Why is dana white trying to set up jon jones?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why is dana white trying to set up jon jones?


The whole thing makes no sense. Why would he knowingly be that fucking stupid


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 16, 2017)

I got David Branch,Mike Perry, Anthony Smith


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 16, 2017)

A fucking draw. WTF.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 16, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> A fucking draw. WTF.....


#rigged


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 16, 2017)

I wonder how much money de la hoya had to pay to get that decision.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 16, 2017)

So now we have to pay another 80 bucks........ Fucking Boxing........


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I wonder how much money de la hoya had to pay to get that decision.


Wasn't de la hoya the one calling mayweather vs mcgregor a fraud?

Seems every match I see lately has really questionable judging.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 17, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Wasn't de la hoya the one calling mayweather vs mcgregor a fraud?
> 
> Seems every match I see lately has really questionable judging.


After setting the stage for Canelo x McGregor, which in all honesty might be the fight to make now. I think McGregor would do another payday, Alvarez has a lot of controversy surrounding him (hot name in the press) and he's not as good as Mayweather (better chance for McGregor)


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 17, 2017)

Branch tapped to strikes after all that shit talk. I don't like him or Rockholds whiny ass


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 17, 2017)

DO YOU KNOW MY NAME NOW HECTOR!?!?!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2017)

Eddie alverez is gunna get fucked up.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 3, 2017)

Who you guys picking between Tony and Kevin?


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 3, 2017)

Ferguson will submit him.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 3, 2017)

they're both really good but suspect, dillashaw looks swollen like a sausage and michael johnson does too but he's going down in weight??? they're on some advanced shit


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ferguson


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 6, 2017)

Cant wait for 216!!!!!!!! Tomorrow cant come fast enough. Its like Christmas. Then 217 in less then a month?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!? 
Lee is my pick. Superstar on the brink!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 7, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Cant wait for 216!!!!!!!! Tomorrow cant come fast enough. Its like Christmas. Then 217 in less then a month?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?
> Lee is my pick. Superstar on the brink!!!


I can't wait to see Garbrandt v. Dillashaw!

I haven't seen much from Lee, what's his best performance?


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 7, 2017)

http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/jon-jones/jeff-novitzky-details-jon-jones-can-avoid-lengthy-suspension/


FREE BONES


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 7, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I can't wait to see Garbrandt v. Dillashaw!
> 
> I haven't seen much from Lee, what's his best performance?


His last one against Chiesa was pretty dominant.

If Garbandt beats TJ he fights DJ next at 125lbs assuming he beats Borg.

Anyone else think it's a little disrespectful to have an interim belt fight as the main event over a guy that's about to break records for title defenses?

Derrick Lewis manages to injure himself and backs out of his fight with Werdum a couple hours before 216???????


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 7, 2017)

So far the FX show is a dud, right?


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 7, 2017)

My bad..... this Bobby Green shit is dope!!!!!!!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 7, 2017)

Draw...good fight though


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 7, 2017)

Derrick Lewis is out????


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 7, 2017)

Dj with the arcade combination finishes


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 7, 2017)

Greatest arm bar of all time. Mighty Mouse the GOAT for sure.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 7, 2017)

Has to be 10-8 for Lee in 1st round. Holy shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 7, 2017)

My God Ferguson is good. That was fun!!!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 7, 2017)

Super Filmes on YouTube is posting all the fights lol


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Dj with the arcade combination finishes


Lmao, i was thinking the same thing


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 21, 2017)

Conor McGregor is a cunt. His buddy artem is losing a fight so he starts some bullshit that causes the ref to stop the fight and tells him to sit down. He wasn't even cornering the kid. Thankfully his boy lost anyway.


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 22, 2017)

He'a fookin faggot......i didn't know he's a fookin faggot.......


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 3, 2017)

Maybe Rose? Probably Dillashaw, and probably GSP. 
Just cant wait!!!!! Wish tomorrow was here already..


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 3, 2017)

I got Garbrandt via tko, jj gonna smash rose, and bitchping via bitch moves


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 3, 2017)

gsp
garbrant
jj
wonderboy


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2017)

Game bread 
Dillashaw (but I want cody to win)
Gsp
JJ (but I want rose to win)


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 3, 2017)

Garbrant released his ko of dilishaw. more of a knock down. @2:50


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 3, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Garbrant released his ko of dilishaw. more of a knock down. @2:50


Knock down right? Far from ko.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 3, 2017)

Garbrandt
GSP
JJ
Thompson v Masvidal up in the air


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 4, 2017)

Rose almost for sure!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 4, 2017)

Fuck that guy Costa is a fucking beast!!!!!!! Holy shit........


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 4, 2017)

Told you Rose by Ko round 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 4, 2017)

Holy shit, Rose!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 4, 2017)

Told you Dillishaw !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ko Baby !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 4, 2017)

Round 1 GSP easily


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 4, 2017)

Round 2 Bisping. GSP looks to be tiring.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 4, 2017)

GSP cut at the start of round 3


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 4, 2017)

GSP choke finish!!!!!!!!!!
I called them all folks!!!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 4, 2017)

Amazing night of fights!


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 5, 2017)

One of the best cards ever. It was nice to see champions fighting top contenders for a change. Dillashaw was lucky to get out of the first round. I would't mind seeing that fight again


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Frankie Edgar injured, out of Max Holloway fight at UFC 218*



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mmafighting.com/platform/amp/2017/11/8/16626170/frankie-edgar-injured-out-of-max-holloway-fight-at-ufc-218


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 8, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> *Frankie Edgar injured, out of Max Holloway fight at UFC 218*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mmafighting.com/platform/amp/2017/11/8/16626170/frankie-edgar-injured-out-of-max-holloway-fight-at-ufc-218


That fucking sucks...... Is there a fill in? Was looking forward to 218, love Holloway!!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 8, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> That fucking sucks...... Is there a fill in? Was looking forward to 218, love Holloway!!


Man I've always enjoyed watching edgar, it was a nice fight for holloway.. Test that win streak you know.

I have no clue what the UFC plans to whip up after this, poirier would be a nice rematch but he needs to climb the ladder again.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 9, 2017)

_Fuck.._


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 9, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> One of the best cards ever. It was nice to see champions fighting top contenders for a change. Dillashaw was lucky to get out of the first round. I would't mind seeing that fight again


Fuck dillashaw! He got saved by the bell in round 1! Cody's young he'll be back


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 9, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> That fucking sucks...... Is there a fill in? Was looking forward to 218, love Holloway!!


Cub and Aldo volunteered


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 9, 2017)

Brian Ortega would be a good scrap for max. Pretty sure max whoops him though unless Ortega gets a sub


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 10, 2017)

This fuckin idiot must not want to fight anymore or maybe just not ferguson.

Anderson silva got popped for steroids again. He's 40 gotta believe he won't fight again.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 10, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Man I've always enjoyed watching edgar, it was a nice fight for holloway.. Test that win streak you know.
> 
> I have no clue what the UFC plans to whip up after this, poirier would be a nice rematch but he needs to climb the ladder again.


Edgar's one my favorites, that sucks. He not getting any younger either.
Poirier is fighting Petis saturday night.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 11, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Fuck dillashaw! He got saved by the bell in round 1!


Yea and if Forman Misses that right Frazier is still the champ (DOWN GOES FRAZIER DOWN GOES FRAZIER). And If Edelman doesn't make that catch Atlanta wins the super bowl........
Dillashaw is almost the greatest fighter of all time, we are witnessing history right now!!!!!!!!! The boy is a Legend!!!!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 11, 2017)

Dillashaw's good not great. The kid that's fighting tonight Dodson ko'd him in less than two minutes.

I'm curious how long of a suspension McGregor's going to get and does the ufc strip him of the title.
Roy Nelson got 9 months and a trip outta the ufc for a much smaller infraction.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 11, 2017)

Jose Aldo is replacing Edgar at 218

Bisbing is taking silva's place in china fighting kelvin gastelum in two weeks.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 11, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Jose Aldo is replacing Edgar at 218


No fucking way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 11, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Jose Aldo is replacing Edgar at 218


My god 218 is a super fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 11, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _Fuck.._





KryptoBud said:


> This fuckin idiot must not want to fight anymore or maybe just not ferguson.
> 
> Anderson silva got popped for steroids again. He's 40 gotta believe he won't fight again.


It's just leverage, staying relevant without having to fight.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 11, 2017)

218 looking pretty good...


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It's just leverage, staying relevant without having to fight.


Looking for a suspension to avoid ferguson?

Fuckin fights tonight suck so far!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 11, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Looking for a suspension to avoid ferguson?
> 
> Fuckin fights tonight suck so far!


Whoever he fights is going to Fuck him up, I'd rather Tony Fuck me up then nate. Conners just proving that he's bigger then mma, he is the show. Ufc wants him to fight more thenever after that shitshow he put on ringside.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 11, 2017)

Conner beat fuckin old ass seaver, then he started beating up people that naturally weigh 30 maybe 40 lbs less then him. Lost to nate(nate shouldnt even be ranked top10) Then he beat up average ass eddy alverez.(so what).. never defended once, I don't know... it's just really not that impressive to me..... can't wait for till to sleep wonder boy.. wonder boys all scared right now. So is gsp, guy better stay away from Robert. That's sleepy time, all day


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 11, 2017)

Ok this fight is awesome!!!!!!! Holy fuck!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 11, 2017)

3 more rounds of this!!!!!!!!!!!!! How?!?!


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 13, 2017)

How long does this clown hold belts without defending them once?
*Conor McGregor 'pulled from UFC 219 card' after cage invasion at*


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 14, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Dillashaw's good not great. The kid that's fighting tonight Dodson ko'd him in less than two minutes.
> 
> I'm curious how long of a suspension McGregor's going to get and does the ufc strip him of the title.
> Roy Nelson got 9 months and a trip outta the ufc for a much smaller infraction.


I doubt the ufc does anything to Conor. Roy Nelson was fighting. Conor wasn't a cornerman or a fighter and they were in Ireland at a bellator card so I think he gets a pass on this one. He might get sued for bitch slapping that guy though


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 15, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I doubt the ufc does anything to Conor. Roy Nelson was fighting. Conor wasn't a cornerman or a fighter and they were in Ireland at a bellator card so I think he gets a pass on this one. He might get sued for bitch slapping that guy though


He's been pulled from ufc 219.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 15, 2017)

This is gotta be bullshit, right?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 15, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> This is gotta be bullshit, right?


Sad part is Nate can probably win... UFC is a huge joke right now


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 15, 2017)

When wins and losses don't determine rankings and championship fights you no longer have a sport that needs rankings or champions.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 16, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> He's been pulled from ufc 219.


He was never technically on it.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 16, 2017)

So in a perfect ufc world nate wins the ww title. McGregor whoops Tony.
And the trilogy fight will be champ vs champ! Either that or nate wins the ww strap and he fights nick as his first defense!


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 16, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> He was never technically on it.


Of coarse not, have you ever seen him fight as a champion? Ever? I doubt we'll ever see him fight guys like ferguson, barboza, or khabib.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 16, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Of coarse not, have you ever seen him fight as a champion? Ever? I doubt we'll ever see him fight guys like ferguson, barboza, or khabib.


I don't think he'll ever fight again,They can't pay him enough to take that risk.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't think he'll ever fight again,They can't pay him enough to take that risk.


I would've loved to see him against Khabib. Dana White crying cage side as khabib rapes his boy.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 16, 2017)

Colby Covington is pressing charges against Werdum for assault. Racist pussy!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 17, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Colby Covington is pressing charges against Werdum for assault. Racist pussy!


Guy has weak ass wrists, they were bendy as Fuck when he fought maia. Woodley would kill that pussy..


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 17, 2017)

First thing i thought of when i saw what werdum did was," why was he carrying a fucking boomerang"?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 17, 2017)

They're doing undefeated fighters on tuff 27... I like watching overconfident people getting served, should be fun.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> They're doing undefeated fighters on tuff 27... I like watching overconfident people getting served, should be fun.


Should be a good one


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> First thing i thought of when i saw what werdum did was," why was he carrying a fucking boomerang"?


Souvenir, is my guess


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 18, 2017)

Nate Diaz vs Tyron Woodley???


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 18, 2017)

I think it was a gift from a fan. I can't believe the other guy really called the police over it.

Who wants to see Woodley vs Diaz? ND is a lightweight and not even a very good one. Why not let Nate fight for the lightweight belt against Ferguson, it's clear Mcgregor wants no part of ferguson. I wouldn't be surprised if his next fight was De la hoya. The ufc's going downhill fast worrying about making stars instead of fighters.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 22, 2017)

Khabib vs Ferguson at ufc 219?

*BREAKING | Khabib Nurmagomedov claims he agreed to fight Tony ...*


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 23, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Khabib vs Ferguson at ufc 219?
> 
> *BREAKING | Khabib Nurmagomedov claims he agreed to fight Tony ...*


No way in hell Tony's going to sign up to fight Khabib AGAIN especially now that he's got the interim title and what should be a guaranteed money fight with Conor to unify


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 24, 2017)

He's not fighting mcgregor, ever. CM has never fought as a champion and won't anytime soon. He'll only fight when he has an excuse to lose. Fighters picking and choosing who they fight will ruin the sport. If you think you're the best in the world you fight who ever is next in line. Ferguson should have his belt stripped if he don't want to fight.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 26, 2017)

Down goes bitchping


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 26, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Down goes bitchping


That's shit was ugly, got ktfo.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 26, 2017)

Beautiful Destruction


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That's shit was ugly, got ktfo.


I'm surprised he was allowed to fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> He's not fighting mcgregor, ever. CM has never fought as a champion and won't anytime soon. He'll only fight when he has an excuse to lose. Fighters picking and choosing who they fight will ruin the sport. If you think you're the best in the world you fight who ever is next in line. Ferguson should have his belt stripped if he don't want to fight.


He fought Aldo the first time as interim champ and I think he held a belt in a different division before he fought Ivan Buchinger in Cage Warriors

I do agree though, dude needs to defend or vacate


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Down goes bitchping


Gastelum is awesome


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 29, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I'm surprised he was allowed to fight.


he shouldn't have been allowed..i never really liked the guy,but damn,i don't want to read about him having dementia in his late 40's.bad call on the UFC's part.i dont get it


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 29, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He fought Aldo the first time as interim champ and I think he held a belt in a different division before he fought Ivan Buchinger in Cage Warriors
> 
> I do agree though, dude needs to defend or vacate


I didn't think so, but you could be right.

I just seen dana white on ufc tonight say they're not sure if he gonna fight again. How much longer can they have the belt in one of the most competitive divisions held up?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 30, 2017)

Aldo
Ngannou
Olivera
Gaethje
Waterson
Cejudo
&
Medeiros.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 30, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Aldo
> Ngannou
> Olivera
> Gaethje
> ...


I have the same except i want Holloway, if Aldo wins Edgar probably won't get a third shot at him.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 30, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I have the same except i want Holloway, if Aldo wins Edgar probably won't get a third shot at him.


Well yeah, i also want holloway to win, he lives 10 minutes from me lol.

I just cant pick holloway untill i see him successfully defend against someone like aldo, hell of a first defence if you ask me.

Tbh, gaethje & alvarez sounds like it would sit me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 30, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Well yeah, i also want holloway to win, he lives 10 minutes from me lol.
> 
> I just cant pick holloway untill i see him successfully defend against someone like aldo, hell of a first defence if you ask me.
> 
> Tbh, gaethje & alvarez sounds like it would sit me on the edge of my seat.


Aldo won the first 2 rounds before being ko'd in the third.

The winner of gaethje & alvarez should get an extra bonus if they can string a sentence together in the post fight interview.

If gaethje wins I bet he's inline for a title fight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 30, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> gaethje


How is this pronounced in English?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Dec 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is this pronounced in English?


Guy-Gee?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Dec 2, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Guy-Gee?


Gay-Gee?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 2, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is this pronounced in English?


Silent t?


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 2, 2017)

This is the greatest fight of all time so far!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 2, 2017)

Holy shit!!!!!!!! What a first round!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 2, 2017)

Round 2 equally awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 2, 2017)

Fucking WOW!!!!!!!!! Alvarez is Raw!!!!!!!! KO!!!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 2, 2017)

Don't fuck with Francis.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't fuck with Francis.


That's one of the most vicious one punch KO's I've ever seen. Stipe might wanna consider retirement.

The oliveria vs medeiros fight was incredible, maybe fight of the year.

Watching gaethje face plant into the canvas was the best part of all.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Dec 3, 2017)

Eddie and Justin was awesome. I was alittle disappointed in Gaethje though. Brutal fight. Yancy and Olievera was great too. Francis is no fucking joke and Max is just getting better every fight. He looked so sharp


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 3, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> That's one of the most vicious one punch KO's I've ever seen.


Like out of a movie! That's a nice highlight reel moment for Ngannou! I can't wait to see him face Stipe! I haven't been this excited for a heavyweight fight in a long time


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 3, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Eddie and Justin was awesome. I was alittle disappointed in Gaethje though. Brutal fight. Yancy and Olievera was great too. Francis is no fucking joke and Max is just getting better every fight. He looked so sharp


I bet the ufc was disappointed with gaethje too. They were making him the next big thing.

I watched the overeem KO in slow motion. I think the back of his head touched his ass crack. I guess he didn't respect Francis' ability to strike and stood toe 2 toe with him. ooops. I bet he regrets that, if he remembers it. DW was asked about Stipe, he said that fight could happen in jan. in Boston. DC is the main event so they need to add some excitement to the rest of the card.
I hope edgar gets the next shot at holloway, but it'll probably be Mcnugget.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 4, 2017)

Great card. My big take aways are.... Ngannou has scary power in his hands. with that being said overeems been stopped many times. Heavyweight is riddled with old timers Stipe is the only fight for a guy that talented. 

Eddie vs Justin / yancy vs Brazilian cowboy were unforgettable FOTNs
I hope Edgar gets a shot at the belt 
Aldo should try lightweight or wait to see if someone else can crack that nut Maybe a rematch with Edgar if he can dethrone max but I wouldn't put money on it

The UFC has so many good fight options at 155 and 170. So many killers.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 4, 2017)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Great card. My big take aways are.... Ngannou has scary power in his hands. with that being said overeems been stopped many times. Heavyweight is riddled with old timers Stipe is the only fight for a guy that talented.
> 
> Eddie vs Justin / yancy vs Brazilian cowboy were unforgettable FOTNs
> I hope Edgar gets a shot at the belt
> ...


It's funny the best and most competitive divisions are both being held up by guys who don't want to fight.

Yeah, Stipe KO'd Overeem in the first round too. 
If Ngannou beats Stipe, I think DC should move up to HW again. He has the best style to beat a guy like Francis.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 5, 2017)

DC could do a shut down, 25 min wrestling clinic on Ngannou and while I would love to see that fight the UFC will do stipe vs Ngannou then Ngannou vs Werdum. If any of those old lions are able to withstand the predators power its that crafty some bitch. Unless he attacks one of his flyweight coworker or some other nonsensical thing before he gets a title shot. Then again what do I know 3 years ago I thought Travis Brown was heading for UFC gold. It's so crazy how fighters just seem unstoppable.......and then they work with Edmond Taverdyan


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 5, 2017)

Toxic Avenger said:


> It's so crazy how fighters just seem unstoppable.......and then


USADA


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 5, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> USADA


No shit


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Dec 10, 2017)

Brian Ortega with the slick chokes


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 10, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Brian Ortega with the slick chokes


I guess cub didn't learn after the first round choke clinching and grappling with ortega was a bad idea.
I thought Overeem's ko was bad until big daddy kane Aljamains ko.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 11, 2017)

I fucking love this

https://twitter.com/ufc/status/939937310107246592


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 12, 2017)

Tony Ferguson should have had a shot at the belt a long time ago.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 12, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I guess cub didn't learn after the first round choke clinching and grappling with ortega was a bad idea.
> I thought Overeem's ko was bad until big daddy kane Aljamains ko.




Ortega looks good, real skilled.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 12, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> Tony Ferguson should have had a shot at the belt a long time ago.


Didn't tony just have an elbow surgery. Can't see his unification match happening before Fall.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 12, 2017)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Didn't tony just have an elbow surgery. Can't see his unification match happening before Fall.




Didnt know about elbow..mcgregor been ducking him 2 years. Khabib would have been great but he got hurt a week b4 fight.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Dec 14, 2017)

Lawler, Lamas, Perry, Cirkunov, Cannonier, Elliot, Meins, Bamgbose, Trujillo, Taleb


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 15, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Lawler, Lamas, Perry, Cirkunov, Cannonier, Elliot, Meins, Bamgbose, Trujillo, Taleb


I agree with most. I hope Perry gets KO'd early, that kid's got a big mouth.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Dec 16, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I agree with most. I hope Perry gets KO'd early, that kid's got a big mouth.


Damn i only got 2 right....lol
Perry is really cocky but I like him for some reason. Gaethje should go up to 170 so they can play rock em sock em robots


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2017)

That left that landed on Lamas was insane!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 23, 2017)

Holly is getting the beat down of her life. I expect to see her corner throw in the towel.
Barbosa KO's Khabib
Rivera KO's Lineker
Mangy beats Condit (I'm still mad that he ran like a little girl against Nick Diaz and still got the win).


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Dec 23, 2017)

Ide like to see holly win but I don't see it going well for her either.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 23, 2017)

Fuck you sunshine


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 23, 2017)

Holm will KO the Mickey Rourke in lipstick lookin tranny.


----------



## see4 (Dec 23, 2017)

Cyborg (but I want Holm to win)
Barboza (because Im not typing out the other dudes last name)
Lineker
Calvillo
Condit


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Fuck you sunshine


look what the cat dragged in, how was your little vacation?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 23, 2017)

Holm
Khabib
Condit


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> look what the cat dragged in, how was your little vacation?


Not bad, mcgregor would beat him in a rematch...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 23, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Holm will KO the Mickey Rourke in lipstick lookin tranny.
> View attachment 4062496


I feel bad for her kinda tbh, I dislike her cause of how she did corano but she’s the best women’s fighter ever but since she’s not attractive she’ll always be the butt of a joke..


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 23, 2017)

*Demetrious Johnson challenges Floyd Mayweather to ‘no grappling’ UFC fight*
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjMrs2G8aHYAhWkk-AKHeSABIkQqUMILjAA&url=https://www.mmamania.com/2017/12/23/16810162/demetrious-johnson-challenges-floyd-mayweather-to-no-grappling-ufc-fight-mma-boxing&usg=AOvVaw1SvKQGrawOx2PFPpgEecD-


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> View attachment 4062504
> Not bad, mcgregor would beat him in a rematch...


I'll take that bet.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'll take that bet.


I bet you would


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 24, 2017)

Can Holly kick Cyborg's head off before she gets out-boxed?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 24, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Can Holly kick Cyborg's head off before she gets out-boxed?


Wait your saying cyborg will outbox Holm? I think cyborg is gonna fall back on her bjj for this one


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 24, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wait your saying cyborg will outbox Holm? I think cyborg is gonna fall back on her bjj for this one


I don't know if Holly can out strike her without her feet, Cyborg has cold blooded hands but you might be right.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 24, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I don't know if Holly can out strike her without her feet, Cyborg has cold blooded hands but you might be right.


Technically, Hollys a way better boxer. But In reality she'll probably get ktfo, we'll see what happens but I see her getting mauled. BIGLY


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Technically, Hollys a way better boxer. But In reality she'll probably get ktfo, we'll see what happens but I see her getting mauled. BIGLY


Technically I agree with you but she is so damn stiff when she boxes, technically proficient yet awkwardly stiff. I think distance and feet is her key to victory. I think Cyborg's smother with fists will break through any distance Holly tries to establish with her hands, a swift kick to the jaw will deter the borg's advances but that bjj is nothing to trifle with.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 24, 2017)

Holm is going to do to Cyborg what she did to Rousey


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 24, 2017)

Renan Baroa, Jose Aldo, and Anderson Silva were all considered some of the p4p best until USADA came along. I expect that trend to continue.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 24, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Renan Baroa, Jose Aldo, and Anderson Silva were all considered some of the p4p best until USADA came along. I expect that trend to continue.


Yup, cyborg put imho the best female mma fighter ever away like nothing when she fought carano juiced to the gills


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Technically, Hollys a way better boxer. But In reality she'll probably get ktfo, we'll see what happens but I see her getting mauled. BIGLY


3 mths RIU says Holms wins


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 24, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> 3 mths RIU says Holms wins


You're on...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You're on...


Fuck that I was just joking, but I’ll make a avatar bet


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 24, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Fuck that I was just joking, but I’ll make a avatar bet


To late, bet was already made. Good luck!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 24, 2017)

Nooooooooo


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 25, 2017)

It's funny how michael bisbings son never thinks his dad is going to win...lmao


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Fucking get hyped!! This is going to be an amazing fight!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

Should be a good card...can’t wait to see kabib get a title shot


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

Holly stops Cyborg in 2 rounds in a massive crazy slugfest main event. Maybe the greatest fight of all time!!!!! Cant wait, well worth the PPV buy!!!!!


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 30, 2017)

If Holly beats Cyborg she goes down as goat female IMO. If she wins its by staying on her feet land clean counter shot(s) or head kick. If I'm in cyborgs camp I want her to clinch drag holly down and fuck her up with elbows and hammer fists until she gives up an arm or RN choke. Co main is good too especially if Barbosa can stay on his feet. FOTN is either main co main or Jury vs Glen. Go Holly!Happy 420/710 to everyone watching tonight


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holm is going to do to Cyborg what she did to Rousey


Nope! Rhonda was overhyped. Justino is the real deal and is going to make Holly's corner throw in the towel. I am hoping Holly wins though.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

I think holly has the tools to beat cyborg, but cyborg has the tenacity to beat everyone


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 30, 2017)

Holly should be commended for coming up in weight to face a woman who'd have to cut an arm off to make 135. Gangster weight


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Holly should be commended for coming up in weight to face a woman who'd have to cut an arm off to make 135. Gangster weight


Not many people want to fight Justino. Holly lost to Germaine, you know, the girl who vacated the 145 Belt because she was scared to fight Justino. Holly gets smashed tonight in a similar fashion as Holly smashed Rhonda.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 30, 2017)

Excessive_Toker said:


> Holly lost to Germaine


that would depend who you ask


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

Toxic Avenger said:


> that would depend who you ask


There is no debate. Look at their record.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 30, 2017)

NYSAC clearly dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

Toxic Avenger said:


> NYSAC clearly dropped the ball on that one.


I hope you don't disappear when Holly loses.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 30, 2017)

Excessive_Toker said:


> I hope you don't disappear when Holly loses.


Just cuz I had Holly winning her fight at ufc 208 doesn't mean I think she'll beat Cyborg. At least she s game enough to take the fight. What are the odds anyhow? Holly must be a huge underdog smart money says cyborg smothers Holly....doesn't mean I'm not cheering for her


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 30, 2017)

Excessive_Toker said:


> Not many people want to fight Justino. Holly lost to Germaine, you know, the girl who vacated the 145 Belt because she was scared to fight Justino. Holly gets smashed tonight in a similar fashion as Holly smashed Rhonda.


 "lost" while technically accurate is highly subjective 

Alvarez got a NC, but he should've been DQ'd and i like the dude. Herb has fucked up a few decisions lately but what goes into the books is what it is even if it's not "correct."


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

Excessive_Toker said:


> I hope you don't disappear when Holly loses.


Your going to be left feeling sorry for Cyborg. The end of the fight is going to be bad bro.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 30, 2017)

Co main looks fantastic. All 4 excellent fighters with different skill sets. Also stoked abou Condit v Magney... cmon Carlos!


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Your going to be left feeling sorry for Cyborg. The end of the fight is going to be bad bro.


Would you be interested in a wager? If Cyborg wins, you change your profile picture to a Cyborg picture, for one week (I'll provide the picture). If Holly wins, I will change my profile picture to any picture of your choosing. Bet? Do I hear crickets?


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

Excessive_Toker said:


> Would you be interested in a wager? If Cyborg wins, you change your profile picture to a Cyborg picture, for one week (I'll provide the picture). If Holly wins, I will change my profile picture to any picture of your choosing. Bet? Do I hear crickets?


Im down. You got your ass a bet. Bet is on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

Excessive_Toker said:


> If Holly wins, I will change my profile picture to any picture of your choosing.


Im considering this being your new picture. Not sure yet though. Going to google some more!!!!!!!


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Im down. You got your ass a bet. Bet is on!!!!!!!!!!!!



Deal. Goodluck.


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Im considering this being your new picture. Not sure yet though. Going to google some more!!!!!!!


LMFAO! That's a good one.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 30, 2017)

I'll take khabib if anyone wants that bet?


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

Toxic Avenger said:


> I'll take khabib if anyone wants that bet?


I'm picking Khabib too but I have Magney if you have Condit?


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

WTF are you guys talking about?!?!?!?!? Barboza is fucking in total shape!!!!! 
Barboza
Holly


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> WTF are you guys talking about?!?!?!?!? Barboza is fucking in total shape!!!!!
> Barboza
> Holly


I'll have to disagree. Edson (the coward) Barboza, lost to Michael Johnson. What did Khabib do to Michael Johnson?


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

Excessive_Toker said:


> What did Khabib do to Michael Johnson?


Sex?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 30, 2017)

ill take NBK over Niel Magney what's the bet?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 30, 2017)

Glen is going to drag Jury into deep water fotn prediction


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Sex?


Close. He made him his bitch. Kinda of what Cyborg is going to do to Holly. Tune in.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

Excessive_Toker said:


> Close. He made him his bitch. Kinda of what Cyborg is going to do to Holly. Tune in.


Did you pay already? Or get the free feed?


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

Toxic Avenger said:


> ill take NBK over Niel Magney what's the bet?


Medicine?


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Did you pay already? Or get the free feed?


Nah, I pay brother.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

Excessive_Toker said:


> Nah, I pay brother.


Me too.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 30, 2017)

I pay no one


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 30, 2017)

Toxic Avenger said:


> I pay no one


Really? Why is it you struggle to pay the bills? Growing Schwaag?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes it is


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

But do you guys have the amazon thing with all the movies?!?!?!!!


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 30, 2017)

kodi all the way


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

Condit
Kabib 
Holms


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

What happened to Roundtree............


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Dec 30, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> What happened to Roundtree............


Gassed the fuck out lol. I thought he was gonna whoop that guy till he got tired after 3 minutes of throwing bombs


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Dec 30, 2017)

Damn sad Condit lost...Magny definitely needed the win


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Dec 30, 2017)

Thought Calvillo was going to beat Esparza too.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

Barboza for sure right guys?


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok i was wrong. Holy shit..............


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 30, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Ok i was wrong. Holy shit..............


First time I've ever seen a 30/24 round in my life


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2017)

Here is my new avatar. Ill change to what ever one you want. Great fight, that was nice to watch!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> 3 mths RIU says Holms wins





mr sunshine said:


> You're on...


What happened?


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 31, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Here is my new avatar. Ill change to what ever one you want. Great fight, that was nice to watch!!!!


 Here's your new profile picture. Enjoy the beauty for one week. 
 




Cyborg, Khabib, Magney, 100%


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 31, 2017)

Ferguson and Mcducker are both contemplating retirement or Jenny Craig today.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 31, 2017)

fucking Khabib tho
the smotherer
the steamroller
the snuffer
the end game

Holly fought very well for the credit I was giving her, i hate her boxing even though she's very good at it, I wish she could move her head and and box from a defensive almost reactionary/counterer vs the kiai battering kind of assault that was happening.

Cyborg had no answer for the underhooks, Holly is tough but Cyborg is heavy handed, Holly's face was swollen very early on.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 3, 2018)

Would suck to see cyborg smash Megan Anderson


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jan 3, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Would suck to see cyborg smash Megan Anderson


I want to see someone smash cyborg.
Fallon Fox might have a chance, eh?

Megan Anderson has height and reach on cyborg. She's a legit FW, I haven't seen her fight though. Cyborgs a beast but she's fought mostly bantamweights moving up to 45


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 4, 2018)

How good is Cyborg's BJJ? Why would you let that fight go to a decision if you had the tools to get it done on the mat?

I think she wanted that KO over Holly who has the KO of Ronda.

Holly needed to kick her head off but I think Cyborg was (although to her credit winning) risking much by not trying to taker her down an choke her out.

Women's division needs better counter striking imo, when do we get to see a defensive genius like Floyd in women's mma?

I wish Sijara was 25 and about 15lbs heavier


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 6, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I want to see someone smash cyborg.
> Fallon Fox might have a chance, eh?
> 
> Megan Anderson has height and reach on cyborg. She's a legit FW, I haven't seen her fight though. Cyborgs a beast but she's fought mostly bantamweights moving up to 45


Megan Anderson is a beast, but raw and with flaws in her game. Check out her fight from Invicta FC 21 against Charmaine Tweet, it perfectly sums up her strengths and weaknesses, namely that she's a big, powerful FW, but also extremely hittable. I want to see her and Cyborg mix it up, not sure I'd pick against Cyborg though.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2018)

Anderson vs cyborg would be outstanding


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 10, 2018)

Don't make any bets with @Bublonichronic ,dude doesn't pay up.. Bitch move !


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't make any bets with @Bublonichronic ,dude doesn't pay up.. Bitch move !


Alright, Starting now... you know I’m a rebel without a cause


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Jan 14, 2018)

Gather round as I predict tonight's winners!
Little Heathen
Clark
Usman
Johnson
You heard it here first! Take these predictions to the BANK!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 14, 2018)

Usman i'll be rooting for then he can go go bang it out with Colby.

The girls Eye & Faria on the prelims should be a banger? Looking forward more to that fight than the main card women tbh.

Michael Johnson looks good at 145, not sure how he made that cut as he was looking wide jawed and thick for a bit after the Gaetje fight.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 17, 2018)

picks/predictions for 220? Ngannou Cormier Barrossa Homasi Almeida rest of the card I'm kinda so so on and since Dana announced it Tony Ferguson all day long over Khabib at 223. That is assuming the eagle doesn't break down mentally, miss weight or blow a knee in camp. Thought el cucuy would be out longer after elbow surgery but apparently he's camp ready. I won't pack a lunch on this one the Mma gods have ruined this clash before. What are you guys thinking?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 17, 2018)

I got Khabib, it will be good build and fight.

My god how does Stipe beat this Ngannou? I am not sure he can but maybe he can, somehow.

I want to see Floyd McGregor 2, ring or octagon but i'd do ring again just to see Floyd 1 more.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2018)

I don't think mcgregor fights again til he faces gsp..huge payday and both retire.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 17, 2018)

No mohterfucking way we see Khabib v. Ferguson. I guarantee it. I'm not even getting hyped for this because I already know it won't happen.

Fuck Dana White for hyping this shit knowing the same thing


----------



## elkamino (Jan 18, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No mohterfucking way we see Khabib v. Ferguson. I guarantee it. I'm not even getting hyped for this because I already know it won't happen.
> 
> Fuck Dana White for hyping this shit knowing the same thing


Why won’t it happen?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 18, 2018)

Picture what kind of violence will ensue with Tony on his back throwing elbows and Khabib putting on the grappling pain, will be vicious as all hell. I think it happens, unless they know Conor will come back and are just playing with emotions. Serra and Bisping made a great point that the better story line is to vacate the belt and take some time off for Conor and then come back and reclaim (attempt to) in the face of all the shit talkers. If he comes back and loses now, he's going to lose a lot of fire power in the press imo, if he vacates he loses nothing and he can still come back straight to a title shot.

IMO Conor should take all he can from boxing now, do the Floyd 2 fight, do the Manny fight, then come back to MMA, if you go into MMA and lose, who wants to fight you in the ring for the paycheck? Maybe they can still do the numbers, but for me it will have fizzled out some.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 18, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Tony Ferguson all day long over Khabib at 223.


This is #1 bullshit. Ferguson can't beat him, I don't there's anyone at 155 who can. He makes the best guys in the world look like amateurs. Lee had him mounted when khabib gets that position it's over.


Corso312 said:


> I don't think mcgregor fights again til he faces gsp..huge payday and both retire.


GSP would beat him easily. He's never really fought anyone good, post usada Aldo that's it. If Chad Mendez (who's much smaller) can dominate him for two rounds on two weeks notice imagine what GSP would do. I think Khabib wins the belt and we will never see CM again. He'll go into boxing where he has a built in excuse to lose. I remember when he fought ND he went from a skinny fat guy before the fight to 6'5"- 230lbs after the fight.


CannaBruh said:


> I got Khabib, it will be good build and fight.
> 
> 
> My god how does Stipe beat this Ngannou? I am not sure he can but maybe he can, somehow.
> ...


You'd pay $100 to watch that match again? I think the outcome would be the same. There's not a snow balls chance in hell Floyd fights in MMA. Mighty Mouse offered to fight him with no grappling. I'd bet Cyborg would whip his ass in MMA.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 18, 2018)

@KryptoBud sure, but would pay $100 to watch Floyd with anyone. As of now we'll never have that opportunity again, which is a sad day in combat sports boxing specific. So ya to get him in the ring even to box up McGregor, I'll take it.

I'm taking Stipe, gotta go with the proven even tho my gut says Ngannou is like nothing we've seen before... but could just be framed very well? What are we missing with Ngannou? Where are the gaps?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 18, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> @KryptoBud sure, but would pay $100 to watch Floyd with anyone. As of now we'll never have that opportunity again, which is a sad day in combat sports boxing specific. So ya to get him in the ring even to box up McGregor, I'll take it.
> 
> I'm taking Stipe, gotta go with the proven even tho my gut says Ngannou is like nothing we've seen before... but could just be framed very well? What are we missing with Ngannou? Where are the gaps?


I like Stipe too, he needs to kick the shit outta his legs, take him down, and wear him out. Most guys with that much power and muscle mass have a small gas tank. I think Overeem got a little over confident, sloppy, and paid for it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Why won’t it happen?


Because all of us are dying to see it


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 19, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No mohterfucking way we see Khabib v. Ferguson. I guarantee it. I'm not even getting hyped for this because I already know it won't happen.
> 
> Fuck Dana White for hyping this shit knowing the same thing


Just watched the press conference Khabib vs Ferguson, they're fighting for the real belt. It'll happen this time, they also announced a rematch between rose and joanna as the co main.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 19, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Just watched the press conference Khabib vs Ferguson, they're fighting for the real belt. It'll happen this time, they also announced a rematch between rose and joanna as the co main.


Predictions?

I like both Rose and Joanna, it's tough to pick a winner. I think Joanna is the best striker in the female division for sure, nobody else even comes close. I think she may have underestimated Rose in their first fight, or maybe didn't take her as seriously as she should have, I doubt she makes that mistake again. I think she's going to train hard for this fight and come back with the win with some heavy hands in the second fight. 

Khabib v. Ferguson looks to be on. I can't fucking wait to see that fight! A lot of questions are going to be answered. Tony is unreal on the ground backed up by very proficient, unorthodox, unpredictable striking while Khabib is undoubtedly the best grappler in the entire company with insane strength with a will and mindset to match. What happens when an unmovable object meets and unstoppable force? I guess we're gonna find out on April 7th!


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 20, 2018)

Will be flipping back and forth Saturday. Rory stops Lima in 2nd round TKO.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 20, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Just watched the press conference Khabib vs Ferguson, they're fighting for the real belt. It'll happen this time, they also announced a rematch between rose and joanna as the co main.


yeah but Khabib was healthy for his last fight.chances are pretty high he'll hurt himself getting out of bed before his nxt fight lolz


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 20, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Predictions?
> 
> I like both Rose and Joanna, it's tough to pick a winner. I think Joanna is the best striker in the female division for sure, nobody else even comes close.


I like joanna in the rematch.



natureboygrower said:


> yeah but Khabib was healthy for his last fight.chances are pretty high he'll hurt himself getting out of bed before his nxt fight lolz


I bet the ufc is hoping Khabib gets hurt. As long as he's healthy their cash cow isn't coming back. 

UFC 222
Edgars gonna beat Holloway


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Jan 20, 2018)

Predictions:

UFC: 
Francis Ngannou. 
Daniel Cormier

Bellator:
Rory


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 20, 2018)

Terrible officiating in bellator comain no reason for that stand up in third or the separation in second round


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 20, 2018)

Jason herson should stop trying to influence a wicked scrap


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 20, 2018)

Rories shin looks like Homonicks forehead post Aldo. Good fight too bad for Lima he couldn't capitalize on those leg kicks


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Kattar's finish was awesome as fuck!

Check this out, I know you guys will love it, lmao!

https://clips.twitch.tv/TangibleWimpyAyeayeItsBoshyTime


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 21, 2018)

Last nights main and co main were pathetic. One sided beatings, both of them. UFC needs to find fighters and not worry about making stars, sad,sad excuse for championship fights. Did anyone tell Francis that ground fighting was allowed in mma? I didn't think he would be great on the mat, but that was awful. 

Best part of the night was Stipe taking the belt from Dana and giving it to his coach.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 22, 2018)

They are getting good at framing fighters of having a better chance than should realistically be given. Sure anyone can win, but "there are levels to this." I was even buying it in both cases. I picked both champs to win but the media had me second guessing my choices.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 23, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> They are getting good at framing fighters of having a better chance than should realistically be given. Sure anyone can win, but "there are levels to this." I was even buying it in both cases. I picked both champs to win but the media had me second guessing my choices.


You could tell by the way Stipe took the belt from Dana and gave it to his coach to put around him when Buffer called out the winner he was pretty fed up with it too

Stipe is the baddest HW ever, I'd put him top 5 in the entire company along with guys like Demetrious Johnson


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 23, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You could tell by the way Stipe took the belt from Dana and gave it to his coach to put around him when Buffer called out the winner he was pretty fed up with it too
> 
> Stipe is the baddest HW ever, I'd put him top 5 in the entire company along with guys like Demetrious Johnson


The UFC's catching some heat from fans and other fight camp's for promoting Ngannou the way they did. They had to know he was lacking in every area besides power. That might've been the worst title fight I've seen. That one or Nunez v Rousey where one fighter is completely outclassed.

They shit all over some of their best fighters Stipe, Woodley, Amanda Nunez, or DJ and promote the hell outta Ngannou, mcducker, PVZ, cm punk, sage northcut or justin gaethje. That's gotta rub some people the wrong way. I was gonna add Rousey to the list, but she fought who was there and beat them all I can't blame her for lack of competition.

They also announced Cyborg's next fight, in July vs. Amanda Nunez


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jan 24, 2018)

Anyone think Joanna gets her belt back in the rematch with rose?


----------



## Andrewk420 (Jan 26, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Anyone think Joanna gets her belt back in the rematch with rose?


I think she wins the rematch. Obviously Rose is a beast, but that finish was just a hair flukey to me.

I think Joanna seems like the kind of fighter that will come in a little pissed off about it and put a beat down on her. I hope that happens. Women's MMA needs a legit trilogy/rivalry.


----------



## Andrewk420 (Jan 26, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You could tell by the way Stipe took the belt from Dana and gave it to his coach to put around him when Buffer called out the winner he was pretty fed up with it too
> 
> Stipe is the baddest HW ever, I'd put him top 5 in the entire company along with guys like Demetrious Johnson


I agree. I was listening to people argue that he's not better than Cain. I laughed until I realized they were serious. Cain doesn't deserve to be talked about in the best HW ever conversation. He's beat 3 fighters since 2011.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 26, 2018)

Andrewk420 said:


> Obviously Rose is a beast, but that finish was just a hair flukey to me.


I think Rose chin checked her out cold, those are usually not flukes when punches get through. Hopefully Rose gets a million bucks for this KO this time.


----------



## Andrewk420 (Jan 26, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> I think Rose chin checked her out cold, those are usually not flukes when punches get through. Hopefully Rose gets a million bucks for this KO this time.


I agree. I wasn't trying to take anything away from Rose. But it felt a little like Rockhold/Bisping. It didn't seem like Joanna was tight on her defense, like she wasn't respecting Rose's stand-up.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 27, 2018)

Tonights winners
Jacare
Fili
Gillespie
Dober
Koch
The phantom shitter

Stipe vs Cormier ufc226


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 29, 2018)

Tito set the bar for feuding with Dana calling the UFC as much as slave drivers. As much as I've hated Tito I've really grown to like him and what he was trying to do. His attitude made him look like the bad guy but his intent was righteous.

I'm taking Stipe over DC solely on the fact he dunked on DC during embedded and made DC look very small and he's also a D1 wrestler.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 29, 2018)

Andrewk420 said:


> I agree. I wasn't trying to take anything away from Rose. But it felt a little like Rockhold/Bisping. It didn't seem like Joanna was tight on her defense, like she wasn't respecting Rose's stand-up.


"My brain was frozen, spinal"


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 29, 2018)

I think Werdum is the obvious "next in line"

DC moving up tells me that the UFC needs some plot material to keep making money, who would pay for Werdum/Miocic?
(how about Werdum vs Francis, R1 submission assuming Werdum doesn't get his head sent into orbit)

TJ vs DJ + Rose * Joanna + DC vs Stipe, that will be an amazing fight card and months to build it up. I'm trippin' don't forget about Cyborg * Lioness, man a card of champions, that would be insaaaaaaane.

Ok scratch that, put Rose an Joanna on another card, it doesn't fit the form of champ vs champ and we need some buffer fights up to July.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 30, 2018)

Any one gonna tune into some wwe for Rhonda?lol


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 30, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Any one gonna tune into some wwe for Rhonda?lol


no, i was happy for her kids tho seeing them happy about their mom


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 3, 2018)

Max Holloway is out of fight with Edgar due to injury.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 3, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Max Holloway is out of fight with Edgar due to injury.


whuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut
dammit, you think he's really injured? i just saw an interview where he was talking about finishing Eddie... ugh

Now what... that was one of the few fights lined up until summer....


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 3, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Any one gonna tune into some wwe for Rhonda?lol



Hell no, that over hyped, glassed jaw bitch is where she belongs( fake fighting)

WWE is lame as fuck, if the WWE was performing on my front lawn..I'd close the Blinds.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 3, 2018)

I hope McGregor goes to the WWE where he belongs. Probably the most over hyped fighter in the history of combat sports. 2-2 in his last 4 fights and still in the top of end of the p4p list, blatant nut hugging douchebaggery at work.

Is there anyway Machida doesn't get ko'd tonight?


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 3, 2018)

Having McGregor around makes a good punching bag for Floyd, i wish they'd sign a 6 fight boxing/~mma/mma rules contract over the next 2-3 years. I really like watching Floyd.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 3, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Having McGregor around makes a good punching bag for Floyd, i wish they'd sign a 6 fight boxing/~mma/mma rules contract over the next 2-3 years. I really like watching Floyd.


I don't think he would be any competition in mma, not at the ufc level. Mighty mouse offered him a fight with no ground fighting at all. I'd pay to watch that fight, I'm pretty sure i know how it would end though. Ray Mercer did KO Tim Sylvia so anything could happen. McGregor is getting to obnoxious to even watch him get his ass kicked at this point. 

I've read a few things that suggest Bones Jones could be back by the end of the year. Imagine he comes back and fights DC for the HW strap.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 3, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> I don't think he would be any competition in mma, not at the ufc level. Mighty mouse offered him a fight with no ground fighting at all. I'd pay to watch that fight, I'm pretty sure i know how it would end though. Ray Mercer did KO Tim Sylvia so anything could happen. McGregor is getting to obnoxious to even watch him get his ass kicked at this point.
> 
> I've read a few things that suggest Bones Jones could be back by the end of the year. Imagine he comes back and fights DC for the HW strap.


That's a best case scenario for the UFC, get rid of problem HW champ and make the money money fight.
imo there's noone at Floyd's weight that can hang in the standup, he is better at dirty boxing than most fighters in mma and the most elusive fighter we've ever seen. Big question is can he hit someone with tiny gloves/bare handed without buckling from busted bones.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 4, 2018)

Good point and that phily shell don't work as well with Mma gloves.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone see
*Shevchenko-Cachoeira? I heard shev had a tight crucifix and had to switch to RN choke cuz Yamasaki was content letting cach die in the ring. Have to watch it for myself later apparently Dana was pissed. Strikes landed were 230-3*


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Good point and that phily shell don't work as well with Mma gloves.


This is such pseudo science... when have you seen this for some example?
It's all shoulder rolls and head movement, waste swiveling and not being where the guy's punches are landing. Hiding that chin behind that shoulder... here's some highlights on what defense looks like...you'll notice he isn't catching punches like he's holding mits like many profess that the phily shell somehow is using large gloves to defend punches.,...

...no... just no....


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Anyone see
> *Shevchenko-Cachoeira? I heard shev had a tight crucifix and had to switch to RN choke cuz Yamasaki was content letting cach die in the ring. Have to watch it for myself later apparently Dana was pissed. Strikes landed were 230-3*


100% fact, could have been ended in Round 1, I am sure i was hearing cries from the audience and even Valentina at some point her body language was like "really, you want me to kill this girl?"

How that fight was ever commissioned as I think it was Cachoeira first time in a UFC cage vs the Bullet, c'mon UFC. The girl might have a streak of wins but Valentina is the #1 contender (she's the champ if she isn't gun shy and fights Lioness like that, she wins imo) that girl had no business in there with Bullet.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 4, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> That's a best case scenario for the UFC, get rid of problem HW champ and make the money money fight.
> imo there's noone at Floyd's weight that can hang in the standup, he is better at dirty boxing than most fighters in mma and the most elusive fighter we've ever seen. Big question is can he hit someone with tiny gloves/bare handed without buckling from busted bones.


You think he's checking leg kicks or blocking head kicks? Elbows or knees in a clinch? Even just being backed into a cage would cause him problems, you can't lean back slipping punches against a fence your head has no place to go.



Toxic Avenger said:


> Anyone see
> *Shevchenko-Cachoeira? I heard shev had a tight crucifix and had to switch to RN choke cuz Yamasaki was content letting cach die in the ring. Have to watch it for myself later apparently Dana was pissed. Strikes landed were 230-3*


The ref needs to be removed from the sport. That was a beating that should've been stopped waaaay earlier. The people working her corner should be ashamed of themselves, stopping the fight is part of their job and they failed badly. The cage side doctors could've and should've stopped it too.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> You think he's checking leg kicks or blocking head kicks? Elbows or knees in a clinch? Even just being backed into a cage would cause him problems, you can't lean back slipping punches against a fence your head has no place to go.
> 
> 
> The ref needs to be removed from the sport. That was a beating that should've been stopped waaaay earlier. The people working her corner should be ashamed of themselves, stopping the fight is part of their job and they failed badly. The cage side doctors could've and should've stopped it too.


Strictly talking 4oz gloves and hands in an octagon Floyd walks Conor down and wrecks him, Floyd isn't going to fight him if there's a chance of kicking do you think?


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 4, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Strictly talking 4oz gloves and hands in an octagon Floyd walks Conor down and wrecks him, Floyd isn't going to fight him if there's a chance of kicking do you think?


I misunderstood your post, sorry. Most likely McNugget would be ko'd with little gloves.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 4, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> This is such pseudo science... when have you seen this for some example?
> It's all shoulder rolls and head movement, waste swiveling and not being where the guy's punches are landing. Hiding that chin behind that shoulder... here's some highlights on what defense looks like...you'll notice he isn't catching punches like he's holding mits like many profess that the phily shell somehow is using large gloves to defend punches.,...
> 
> ...no... just no....


Good point.
Love Floyd just think he'd eat leg kicks all day with his stance and the shell might not work with high kicks etc. maybe with no kicks his defence works ....either way I can't help but feel like Floyd is trolling us to remain relevant...no way he fight Mma though I'd buy it in a second and he knows that.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2018)

Has Floyd ever trained mma? We saw what happens to guys that don't train on the ground (Francis) it's not even an interesting fight.
Small gloves in an octagon is interesting and if Conor can catch Floyd the whole "I'm gonna knock him out in 1 round" talk is relevant again $$$.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2018)

Did anyone else notice Mario held up that heart extra long before the Valentina fight?


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 4, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Did anyone else notice Mario held up that heart extra long before the Valentina fight?


No, but that fight was just on again. I didn't realize that was the girls first fight in the UFC, and put her against the no.1 contender. What a piss poor job the match makers did.

Roy Jones JR. fight next weekend on ufc fight pass


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 4, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Did anyone else notice Mario held up that heart extra long before the Valentina fight?


Just watched that one .....super Mario WTF dude....absolute latest that should've gone is 3:19 round one. Apparently Mario's definition of defending yourself intelligently includes eating hundreds of elbows/punches with your head pressed up against the cage/mat. At what point did Precilla's corner think that was going to turn around?


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Just watched that one .....super Mario WTF dude....absolute latest that should've gone is 3:19 round one. Apparently Mario's definition of defending yourself intelligently includes eating hundreds of elbows/punches with your head pressed up against the cage/mat. At what point did Precilla's corner think that was going to turn around?


Mario is from Brazil maybe it's a pride thing or not wanting to stop the fight too soon for the hometown? In older UFC towels got thrown a lot, don't see it too often any more.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Having McGregor around makes a good punching bag for Floyd, i wish they'd sign a 6 fight boxing/~mma/mma rules contract over the next 2-3 years. I really like watching Floyd.



Floyd worked him in boxing..Mcgregor would literally kill him in a ufc fight.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey Corso, I hope all is well for you.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanx man! ... Can't complain. Cops took my 2 cars, 60 plants, 5k in equipment but no charges... Moved back 2 Chicago and got back in the union and I'm back in the rat race grinding it out.. Life is decent. 

Hope to buy a house n be growing again in 18 months.. Got 18k saved up n cleaning up my credit and back to paying taxes :-0... Maybe it was time to grow up


How are things on your end?


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 13, 2018)

Corso312 said:


> Floyd worked him in boxing..Mcgregor would literally kill him in a ufc fight.


Only if he shoots and takes it to the mat, or kicks, either way he's losing with his hands if he tries.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 18, 2018)

Ufc Austin picks?
Peterson is tuff as shit
Yancy
Lewis
Vick
Alves 
All by TKO


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Feb 18, 2018)

Glad to see cowboy with a much needed win. Lewis with the late ko was great too.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 19, 2018)

Nate with the splif, performance of the night


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 19, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Glad to see cowboy with a much needed win. Lewis with the late ko was great too.


Top 5 greatest fights of all time last night? For free!?!?!??!?!?!!?!? What a fucking show the UFC and those fighters put on!!!!!! Holy shit!!!!!!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Nate with the splif, performance of the night


Nate got USADA and WADA to change their rules on cbd.







a mongo frog said:


> Tope 5 greatest fights of all time last night? For free!?!?!??!?!?!!?!? What a fucking show the UFC and those fighters put on!!!!!! Holy shit!!!!!!!


I felt bad for Yancy Mederios. I think there was 2 seconds left in the round when it was stopped.
They need to have to have the black beast vs francis ngannou in a jiu jitsu match.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Feb 19, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Nate got USADA and WADA to change their rules on cbd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a fucking horrendous grappling match haha.
I felt bad for yancy too. I like the guy but I like cowboy too


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 20, 2018)

> That would be a fucking horrendous grappling match haha.


Any worse than Hardy vs Julaton?


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 22, 2018)

Any one familiar with the Diaz brother strains?

I believe they are cbd mostly?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 24, 2018)

The UFC is doing it again!!!!!!!! This is awesome!!!!!!!! First fight!!!!!!!


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Feb 24, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> The UFC is doing it again!!!!!!!! This is awesome!!!!!!!! First fight!!!!!!!


Care to wager profile pictures again on tonight's main event?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 24, 2018)

Holy shit jouban what a combo POTN or are we just getting started. Main card I got 
Stephens Andrade osp & platinum mike perry


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 24, 2018)

Stephens
Andrade
Latifi
Griffin


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 24, 2018)

Excessive_Toker said:


> Care to wager profile pictures again on tonight's main event?


No way. Maybe you will take Joanna When Rose knocks her the fuck out again in the rematch. Then we will have a super wager!!!!!!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 24, 2018)

Good fights, they always show up when its on main fox. The Stephens ko was vicious. That guy won't be fighting anytime soon. 

Can't wait to see Edgar vs Ortega


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevens won fair and square.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm so ready for my dood Frankie Edgar to do what he does...he has always been one of my fav ppl to watch and a stand up guy...Ortega is a slick mofo but I just hope Frank sticks and circles ..not getting tied up and fighting hands using wrist control will be key I think...I honestly believe Frank wants to show him his wrestling can break him at times but I think he needs to wait till late in the fight... who's got predictions...I say Edgar 2 rd stoppage...well that's what I hope...good chance it will go the distance if Frankie can not get tied up...I bet against Ortega once and lost..but I'll never bet against Edgar..even if i feel he will loose.. which isn't often


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2018)

Ortegas gunna be tough, I hope frankie wins though.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 26, 2018)

Ortega's bjj is legit, but so was what his name striking ... we saw how that went down. 
I'm going with the OG, Frankie in 3 TKO, he's running out of time so the urgency will be in play, plus if he loses does he still get a shot?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Feb 26, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Ortega's bjj is legit, but so was what his name striking ... we saw how that went down.
> I'm going with the OG, Frankie in 3 TKO, he's running out of time so the urgency will be in play, plus if he loses does he still get a shot?


Everyone at the top always has a shot somehow


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Feb 26, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Ortega's bjj is legit, but so was what his name striking ... we saw how that went down.
> I'm going with the OG, Frankie in 3 TKO, he's running out of time so the urgency will be in play, plus if he loses does he still get a shot?


Everyone at the top always has a shot somehow


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Feb 26, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Ortega's bjj is legit, but so was what his name striking ... we saw how that went down.
> I'm going with the OG, Frankie in 3 TKO, he's running out of time so the urgency will be in play, plus if he loses does he still get a shot?


He is def legit..he is a new breed of Damien Mia imo..


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 26, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Ortega's bjj is legit, but so was what his name striking ... we saw how that went down.
> I'm going with the OG, Frankie in 3 TKO, he's running out of time so the urgency will be in play, plus if he loses does he still get a shot?


Yair Rodriguez, he did lock up a choke very early in the 1st round prior to getting his face caved in. 
Ortega is a risky fight, I think Frankie will box him up and stay outta the grappling. If Edgar lose's he won't get another shot at a belt, but that's why fans love him. One of my favorite's since his Grey Maynard fights. Edgar might lose but will never quit.

McGregor offered to step in when holloway got hurt, but the UFC said no. He'd go down a weight class and fight on short notice but won't defend any belt he's had? Two belts both had to be stripped. I don't know how people take him serious anymore.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 26, 2018)

I cant wait to see the Main event!!!!!!! Ive completely fallen in love with Cyborg!!!!!! Would love to see her in another war like her last fight. Wish Amanda would try and make that fight happen. It would be a huge sell!!!!


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 26, 2018)

I'll take tcity as the dog in that one. No way Frankie walks through Ortega like he did against Rodriguez. Will be a good one for the die hard Mma


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 26, 2018)

I'll take tcity as the dog in that one. No way Frankie walks through Ortega like he did against Rodriguez. Will be a good one for the die hard Mma


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Feb 27, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> I'll take tcity as the dog in that one. No way Frankie walks through Ortega like he did against Rodriguez. Will be a good one for the die hard Mma


I wish Frankie would stay a little more active so I could judge him better on weather or not he is still improving or starting to fade..I highly doubt he is fading but mma and pro sports in general deal w A LOT of injuries..and that plays a huge role..most people don't really say what is wrong w them publicy..but t city is good..really good..but against a 100_% Frankie and a 100% t city... Frankie has that shit all day...this fight will come down to patience .. unless a big shot happens..so many factors involved w Mma..lol I honestly would like to see Frank pull some Jon Jones and beat t city at his own game...maybe if he hurts him and takes his back ..but it's just not the smartest to tie up w Ortega


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Feb 27, 2018)

Frank is a fuckin o.g


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 27, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> I cant wait to see the Main event!!!!!!! Ive completely fallen in love with Cyborg!!!!!! Would love to see her in another war like her last fight. Wish Amanda would try and make that fight happen. It would be a huge sell!!!!


Cat Zingano fights on that card. If her and cyborg both win that could be the next fight.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Mar 2, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I wish Frankie would stay a little more active so I could judge him better on weather or not he is still improving or starting to fade..I highly doubt he is fading but mma and pro sports in general deal w A LOT of injuries..and that plays a huge role..most people don't really say what is wrong w them publicy..but t city is good..really good..but against a 100_% Frankie and a 100% t city... Frankie has that shit all day...this fight will come down to patience .. unless a big shot happens..so many factors involved w Mma..lol I honestly would like to see Frank pull some Jon Jones and beat t city at his own game...maybe if he hurts him and takes his back ..but it's just not the smartest to tie up w Ortega


I know Frankie is use to being the smaller guy but Ortega looks big and strong next to frankie


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 2, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I know Frankie is use to being the smaller guy but Ortega looks big and strong next to frankie


Frankie could easily fight at 135


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Mar 2, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Frankie could easily fight at 135


Yeah, it's crazy he was champ at 55


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Mar 2, 2018)

Frankie vs Dodson would be a high pace fight


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 2, 2018)

Frankie has the biggest heart of all though. Dude came up threw mtvs True life: I wanna be an mma fighter.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Mar 2, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Frankie has the biggest heart of all though. Dude came up threw mtvs True life: I wanna be an mma fighter.


I remember that a little. He had nate Diaz in his hotel room before his first ufc fight


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 3, 2018)

Tonight's picks
Maincard
Cyborg -1700
TCity+170
o'Malley+125
Struve -185
zingano+125
Undercard
Dern-380
Dariush -380
Dodson-175
Dolloway+125
Pyle+240


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 3, 2018)

Cyborg 3rd stoppage...Frankie ..man this is hard...the longer it goes the more dangerous it is..I'll say this outa pure hope and a want to see it happen...Frankie 3rd round k.o...the rest are not important to me lol..I'm psyched for this co main


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 3, 2018)

Frankie Ortega should be headliner... they're really trying hard to shove Cyborg into fandom which is painful cause there's nobody for her to fight, and even her good fights i don't think she looks very graceful, she's mean but kind of sloppy.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 3, 2018)

She is the best female fighter iv seen..her and Valentina shevchenko are my favs...I just think almost all female Mma has too many weak links...I'm still waiting to see that one Jon Jones of womens Mma...prob won't happen for another 10 years or more..they are amazing fighters don't get me wrong...just not out this world level


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 3, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> She is the best female fighter iv seen..her and Valentina shevchenko are my favs...I just think almost all female Mma has too many weak links...I'm still waiting to see that one Jin Jones of womens Mma...prob won't happen for another 10 years or more..they are amazing fighters don't get me wrong...just not out this world level


Cyborg has pushed the envelope with her "growth" and it's obvious no other natural women look like that.

Shevchenko is my favorite, had she fought Nunes the way she fought her last fight i think she runs through her honestly.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 3, 2018)

She is roided outa her skull.. so is 99% of them ... shevchenko is on point in most of her fights..really crisp and fast in her stand up game...shes a beast


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 3, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Frankie Ortega should be headliner... they're really trying hard to shove Cyborg into fandom which is painful cause there's nobody for her to fight, and even her good fights i don't think she looks very graceful, she's mean but kind of sloppy.


They're trying to hard to make her a star. "She's the most dominant UFC champion ever" I bet you'll hear that 10 times tonight, then she's getting ko'd via headkick.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 3, 2018)

2 straight ko's to start the show!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 3, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Shevchenko is my favorite, had she fought Nunes the way she fought her last fight i think she runs through her honestly.


With all due respect man. Amanda punished her both times. The first time dominated her for 2 rounds then lost the third.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 3, 2018)

And a star was born sugar Sean


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 3, 2018)

wow i didn't see that coming


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 4, 2018)

Any one else feel Lombard didn't throw a late punch?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 4, 2018)

Gotta love how o'Malley said its nothing a little medicine won't fix(translation) gonna get higher than giraffe pussy


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 4, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Any one else feel Lombard didn't throw a late punch?


I think he threw two. I've seen worse, but those were definitely late shots.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 4, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> I think he threw two. I've seen worse, but those were definitely late shots.


X2


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Mar 4, 2018)

Beniel Daruish got knocked the fuck out by a newcomer. That dude looked violent.

Father Time is catching up with frankie unfortunately but I like Ortega vs Holloway. 

Cyborgs meh....


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 4, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Cyborgs meh....


She's the GOAT


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 4, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> She's the GOAT


meh... she looks like instead of the cryotherapy they put her in anabolictherapy... she looks like a straight up mutant all due respect

for a league (UFC) to be so staunch against roids, why they let Brock come back or promote Cyborg the way they do?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 4, 2018)

Megan Olivi Wants to suck on brians dick. Benavides micro penis ain't cutting it anymore.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 4, 2018)

Remember when that Dutch girl dismantled cyborg? Cyborg isn't technically sound, she's just strong and mean.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 4, 2018)

guyborg has a huge hole in her game that was on display again last night. She has shit grappling, Holm a kickboxer was able to walk her around the cage. I was surprised how easily she was taken down last night, but the girl looked like she didnt know what to do once she got there. hard to call her the goat when all her competition hasn't even fought in the ufc before. Hows your 1st ufc fight on short notice, against cyborg, and it's a five round ppv main event. Good luck!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 7, 2018)

She is probably the best female fighter.. I think.. But like i said before... The female division has huge holes in the game... She juat has less holes and stronger points than anyone else imo... It will be another 10 yrs or so before you see a super well rounded woman verses another super well rounded woman... I hated watching Rhonda rousey.. I mean all the feamles have huge obvious holes in there game... Holly holm doesn't mover her fn bead... She is on a line... Rousey has no stand up defense imo... But just like the males they will evolve and you will see a true dom champ


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 8, 2018)

My fav is prob ol thug rose though. Idk why but i like th f outa her


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Mar 10, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> My fav is prob ol thug rose though. Idk why but i like th f outa her


She should have kept her hair though!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 10, 2018)

No doubt.. Shes def fine af


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 16, 2018)

What’s up mother fucker


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 16, 2018)

I think Johanna will beat rose in the rematch, she didn’t take rose seriously in the first fight but she’ll be serious this time


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 17, 2018)

...nothing much... Mother fucker...lol..?? And Johanna needs to keep that shitty attitude and her big head outa the ring w rose... That big ol swollen head will just get deflated again


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 17, 2018)

Johanna could've been beaten by Jessica had Jessica learned to take an angle and cut someone off (obviously she hasn't learned that yet watching her last fight) I think Rose dusts her again. 

Tony vs Khabib is so so close oh yes!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 17, 2018)

Thug rose all th way... I absolutely HATE Tony fuck face Ferguson.. He sounds and acts like he is somewhat mentally handicapped at times and all he does is talk shit.. And he sucks at that.. Khabib had better fuck his ass up.. I like khabib.. Idk who couldn't... I wanna see him and Connor


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 17, 2018)

I love Tony Ferguson!!!!! Super great fighter!!!!!!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 18, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Thug rose all th way... I absolutely HATE Tony fuck face Ferguson.. He sounds and acts like he is somewhat mentally handicapped at times and all he does is talk shit.. And he sucks at that.. Khabib had better fuck his ass up.. I like khabib.. Idk who couldn't... I wanna see him and Connor[/QUOTE
> 
> mcgregor vs Khabib will never happen. Khabib would rape him he knows it and the ufc knows it. I've seen people give up their belts 3 times for not defending them in the ufc. He's done it twice the other time was the girl that didn't want to fight cyborg. He's a fraud who's benefited from favorable match ups and fighting guys 20lbs lighter. Even Chad Mendez dominated him on the ground until he gassed. I'll guarantee you nobody will be rooting for Ferguson harder than McGregor and dana white.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 18, 2018)

Tony is a great fighter that's for sure.. Lol but i still hate him...and to vall Connor a fraud is a little crazy man... He fought junior for the belt.. NOBODY wanted to fight junior for a "favourable match-up "..he hadnt lost in 10 yrs... The reason he let the belt go is... Why the fuck not... He has made bank.. He is negotiating and waiting for big fights.. He made so much money losing to folyd and he was the best earner for the ufc.. He is still the man to beat in many ppls eyes.. And the fighters... And khabib and connor would be the best fight that devision could make.. Especially if he wins.... And idk how he is fighting ppl 20 lbs lighter... Even if he was.. So what.. True fighters get the win... He wins.. He is good... I am sick of howbthe ufc latches on and blows ppl outa proportion like that.. But Connor will be back.. And he will always put in a show.. One way or another


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 19, 2018)

Just heard Aldo v Stephens is on (jun23rd). Would love to see Aldo bounce back for his legacys sake....fuckin USADA.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 20, 2018)

I bet aginst stephens before... He is a fn bomb dude.. But aldo is on another level.. Unless his mind gets the better of him aldo should destroy him... Unless js lands a bomb


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 20, 2018)

Mcgregor hasn't fought in almost two years. His belts were taken from him because he wouldnt defend them he didn't give them up. He's an entertaining guy who's quick witted and funny and because of that has be given special treatment. He lost to nate diaz who's never sniffed a title fight in the ufc, wins a split decision in a rematch that could've gone either way and that earns him a title fight in a division he's never thrown a punch in?He's good, but not the GOAT, not the best in the ufc, not even the best in his division.

Now theres talk of Mcgregor vs Mayweather in the ufc. That's just fuckin retarded if he thinks he has any chance at all to even last a round. Floyd must've lost his god damn mind. Money is a great motivator I guess.

Cub Swanson vs Franke Edgar April 21st. Wasn't Edgar just ko'd like 3 weeks ago?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 20, 2018)

I agree.. No way is he the goat.. And he gave up his belts cause he wanted to spend time off.. Which he could.. And make a huge fight... And Floyd was quoted saying his wrestling was a 7 of 10...lolololol.. Remember when James tony tried this shit.. Floyd Mayweather will get destroyed.. Bad... He is no goat... He is an awesome fighter... Cant deny that.. He is a mind fuck champ.. Makes ppl so mad they dont fight smart... And if anyone was a goat it is Anderson Silva and jon jones... Jones could of won the heavyweight belt if he wanted.. Many fighters could of won multiple titles if they wanted and played correct.. Gsp.. No doubt he could of won 3 titles in diff devisions if he wanted... Jones is my goat because he went into so many fights doing exactly what he was told by the pros NOT to do.. He tied up when they said not to. He wrestled when they said to stick and move... He broke ppls souls in the wring... He could of destroyed them in a diff way but he did it the hardest way possible... He fucked up so bad w this drug and roid bs... He could of set records that wouldn't of been touched in years and years and years.... He is undefeated in my eyes... He has only lost a few rounds in his career.. Youngest fighter to win the belt... I hope he comes back.. Cormier is a paper champ.. He is terrified of jones.. Prob gonna put him in the nut house one day...and Silva.. I mean if he. Wanted he could if been the 205 champ... No doubt in my my mind... He destroyed fighters in 205...iv seen him fight heavyweights on the web and fucking slaughter them.... The only other person that should even be considered as a goat is mighty mouse... He too could move up and take that belt... It would be much harder but i mean shit.. He has literally rolled through everyone in that devision.. Why not move up.. Pos bisbing called him out for not moving up.. F Michael bisbing though.. He is a clown. All i think of when he talks is hendo h bombing his ass then putting the icing on it... I think yoel would of been special if he had got into mma sooner... But that's a diff story


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 20, 2018)

A lot of ppl would of been insane fighters if they would of been doing the shit since they were 10 like most of them... Think of brock lesnar doing mma all his life... Or what if Frances ngannou was doing bjj and muay thai all his life... Fn crazy


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 20, 2018)

Omfg.. Has Anyone been watching the ufc top 25 greatest fights... They are seriously putting some bs fights really high.. Like diaz and Connor at 3..wtf.. Over hendo and shogun... Over jones and a.g...WTF.. A lot kf these fights are bs... Some honorable mention fights were better than either of their fights... Just trying to build him up.. Jesus


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 23, 2018)

If I could make 3 shit show rumour mill fights happen this year they would be...
1) Leznar v Jones 
2) Mayweather v "insert sanctionable opponent here"
3) o'Malley v Gervonta Davis
Now that ridiculous money fights are covered My 3 must happen (non shit shows) are...
1) Nurmagomedov v Ferguson (knock on wood)
2) GSP v Askren
3) Miocic v Cormier


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 23, 2018)

I wanna see Ricard lamas get a rematch with that guy Stevens knocked the fuck out. I think lamas wins thst fight 7 out of 10 times.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 23, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> 3) o'Malley v Gervonta Davis


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 23, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Cormier is a paper champ..


No UFC champ is a paper champ. These guys fight the best all the time. DC being terrified of Jones is a funny joke your telling. No high level UFC fighter is terrified of their opponent, its why they are in this sport. Jones record is so tarnished it doesn't even matter. He's missed out on millions and millions and millions of dollars and fucked the fans over in the process.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 24, 2018)

Hope making 145 3x in 5 months doesn't take its toll on Stephens he is a big dude


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 24, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> No UFC champ is a paper champ. These guys fight the best all the time. DC being terrified of Jones is a funny joke your telling. No high level UFC fighter is terrified of their opponent, its why they are in this sport. Jones record is so tarnished it doesn't even matter. He's missed out on millions and millions and millions of dollars and fucked the fans over in the process.


Yes.. You are wrong pal.. He is the champ on paper... When did he beat jon jones... Was it the first fight... Nope.. Was it the 2nd fight.. Nope.. Got knocked the fuck out... Lets make a list of who had beat Jones... Oh thats right.. Nobody... He is the best.. Cormier has to fucking think of him everyday... He always talks about him.. Thats the NOT so funny joke.. I bet dc has fn nightmares of jj..and why do u give a fuck if jones missed out on millions and millions... And another thing every fuckin ufc fighter kn the roster uses roids.. Get real... They just havent got caught... Anytime you are the best of the best yore gonna have ppl coming after u.. What jones did was wrong... But the man mjght be back..and btw i take nothing away from dc.. He is awesome.. Amazing fighter... And he is also a fake champion imo.. And he knows it in hos heart.. He even said it pal.. He said he wont feel like he is the true champion till be beats jones.. Because he isnt.. Plain and simple


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Yes.. You are wrong pal.. He is the champ on paper... When did he beat jon jones... Was it the first fight... Nope.. Was it the 2nd fight.. Nope.. Got knocked the fuck out... Lets make a list of who had beat Jones... Oh thats right.. Nobody... He is the best.. Cormier has to fucking think of him everyday... He always talks about him.. Thats the NOT so funny joke.. I bet dc has fn nightmares of jj..and why do u give a fuck if jones missed out on millions and millions... And another thing every fuckin ufc fighter kn the roster uses roids.. Get real... They just havent got caught... Anytime you are the best of the best yore gonna have ppl coming after u.. What jones did was wrong... But the man mjght be back..and btw i take nothing away from dc.. He is awesome.. Amazing fighter... And he is also a fake champion imo.. And he knows it in hos heart.. He even said it pal.. He said he wont feel like he is the true champion till be beats jones.. Because he isnt.. Plain and simple


Diaz brothers don't use roids.
i don't dispute JJ could have been the GOAT.too bad that will all be tarnished for being such a trash human being.spoiled,entitled,whiny bitch he is.probably had ppl telling him and his bro how great they are their whole life.I think he deserves every bit of criticism that's thrown his way.
i do think he is one of the best,but i also think he's had a lot more 2nd chances than the rest.kinda hard to like the guy,good fighter or not.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 24, 2018)

Right.. He has done some shitty stuff.. But i like watching good fights.. And he is the best fighter iv seen.. I think he the ufc.. Especially now... Is going to do everything they can to get him back... Ppl either want to see him win very bad or loose very bad.. Either way it make money


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Right.. He has done some shitty stuff.. But i like watching good fights.. And he is the best fighter iv seen.. I think he the ufc.. Especially now... Is going to do everything they can to get him back... Ppl either want to see him win very bad or loose very bad.. Either way it make money


i agree.the ufc puts so much time/money into certain fighters to shine.it usually bites them in the ass.RR,JJ,BL,CM....
i think JJ popularity/hype has only added to his downfall.i want to like the guy for how great he is,but i'll probably always root for his opponent.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 24, 2018)

Yea i makes me sick the way the blow up certain fighters.. They are only setting them up for a hard fall when something goes wrong.. For both the fighter and the ufc


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Yea i makes me sick the way the blow up certain fighters.. They are only setting them up for a hard fall when something goes wrong.. For both the fighter and the ufc


yup,i think they're lining Brock up for a return.he's really their last big,big draw i'd say.believe he's still under suspension tho?


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 24, 2018)

You know whats fucked up, the first time he came up dirty with usada it was for coke. That should've never been reported to the public, its not a banned substance out of competition so he broke no rules. Then he got popped for estrogen blockers and suspended for a year. Heres the. funny part, after usada, wada, and the nsac investigated it he was cleared of any intentional doping or taking PED's to gain an advantage. So when usada said he failed a test everyone believed it, but when the same organizations clear him he's still a cheater?


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 24, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> You know whats fucked up, the first time he came up dirty with usada it was for coke. That should've never been reported to the public, its not a banned substance out of competition so he broke no rules. Then he got popped for estrogen blockers and suspended for a year. Heres the. funny part, after usada, wada, and the nsac investigated it he was cleared of any intentional doping or taking PED's to gain an advantage. So when usada said he failed a test everyone believed it, but when the same organizations clear him he's still a cheater?


i don't really think he's a fuck up because of the failed tests.it's the attitude he cops when he does get popped for shit.in yhe ufc and his private life. i can't remember if it was the hit and run on the pregnant woman,but i remember him being a big pussy about the community service and him complaining about it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 24, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Hope making 145 3x in 5 months doesn't take its toll on Stephens he is a big dude


Watch some of his older fights pre-widejaw beard, he's not that big + USADA


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 24, 2018)

If DJ can beat TJ in a super fight he's GOAT IMO. There's a strong argument that Jones is too


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 24, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> If DJ can beat TJ in a super fight he's GOAT IMO. There's a strong argument that Jones is too


Dj is at the top od the goat list.. He has to be... Its not really fair that ppl dismiss him sometimes because he is small and fights in the lower weight class but if for isntance if he was a 205er and did the things he does.. Hands down he is the goat... But i really think before he starts to decline he needs to get a new strap... He can for sure... I think they are wanting thst tk happen bad af.. That will bring huge figures if they publicize it correctly and they will...iv heard talk of jones wanting to go to heavyweight... He should imo.. Maybe not as soon as he gets back.. If he doesnt get a 4 yr suspension... Him and brock lesnar frighting would be fn amazing... The battle of the banded lol.. I bet that would draw more figures than anything they have ever done...


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Mar 24, 2018)

Dj is garbage. The only prolific fighter that he has fought, he got raped (Dominick Cruz). DJ is a bum and hasn't beat anybody worth noting!!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 24, 2018)

Excessive_Toker said:


> Dj is garbage. The only prolific fighter that he has fought, he got raped (Dominick Cruz). DJ is a bum and hasn't beat anybody worth noting!!


Eh.. No.. He isn't a bum ..he is more technicallay sound and diverse than anyone in mmabiv seen... I love Dominic cruz.. He is one of my favs.. But i can almost bet my ass he could get change up his training and win the bantamweight belt no prob


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Mar 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Eh.. No.. He isn't a bum ..he is more technicallay sound and diverse than anyone in mmabiv seen... I love Dominic cruz.. He is one of my favs.. But i can almost bet my ass he could get change up his training and win the bantamweight belt no prob


You're comparing DJ to Jon Jones? GTFO!!!! DJ has not beat anybody worth fucking noting. TJ WILL wreck DJ, and DJ knows it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 24, 2018)

Excessive_Toker said:


> TJ WILL wreck DJ, and DJ knows it.


It will probably be one of the greatest fights of all time. Both are super great.


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Mar 24, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> It will probably be one of the greatest fights of all time. Both are super great.


I disagree. TJ will wreck him! Why is DJ ducking?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 24, 2018)

Excessive_Toker said:


> I disagree. TJ will wreck him! Why is DJ ducking?


I don't know, I'm a fan of both. Dillashaw is a beast my personal favs. Also I love Ferguson should be epic!!!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 24, 2018)

Excessive_Toker said:


> You're comparing DJ to Jon Jones? GTFO!!!! DJ has not beat anybody worth fucking noting. TJ WILL wreck DJ, and DJ knows it.


No.. I didnt compare him to jones... I said i thought jones was the best fighter iv seen...but you dont knkw what youre talking about if u think dj is junk... He isnt ducking anyone.. Id sqy the only reason he hasnt moved up yet is because he is wanting to do something special by setting records that wont be touched in a long ass time... So why dont u just go ahead and name someone in his division that could beat him.. You cant.. He has faced and destroyed everybody that is anybody in his division ... This is what in talking about.. Ppl like u that won't give him credit beacuse he isnt in a higher weight division... Id say he will want to and will move up when he us good and ready.. He prob wants to try d.c out again to try and redeem himself... I love dc but it wont be like the first fight.. Idk who would win but it will be much better... And as far as tjs stupid ass i see dj beating him 7 of 10 fights.. Maybe more.. Tj is really good but i dont like him...after he beat r.b and got the belt they swolled his head and he became a dick suck... Idk what fights u seen but saying any fighter who has the most title defenses in ufc history is a joke needs his head checked... He took thst record from my favorite fighter in history.. And anyone who takes a record that silva set isnt a joke bud


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 24, 2018)

Chael was beating Silva's ass so bad that first fight and then got submitted like whaaaaaaa


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 24, 2018)

And then is right.. He won.. Then he won again.. Oh.. And he also won again.... Silva is the mannn


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 24, 2018)

I wanted to see those bellator heavyweight fights w chael and big country and everyone but i missed em


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I wanted to see those bellator heavyweight fights w chael and big country and everyone but i missed em


Some have been ok, with Goldie over there it's almost like the UFC  not really but it's not really all that bad, i just don't know any of the fighters really, i follow more of the women in bellator than the men outside of heavyweights


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 24, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Some have been ok, with Goldie over there it's almost like the UFC  not really but it's not really all that bad, i just don't know any of the fighters really, i follow more of the women in bellator than the men outside of heavyweights


Yeah i seen some of them.. A lot of good UFC fighters are their now... I was surprised as hell the first night i watched Rory McDonald fught3..he is a beast.. It was a bruta Rory kinda fight... I thought McDonald would run through dude but fuck no.. It was a fight


----------



## tstick (Mar 24, 2018)

This Tonon fight debut was impressive. He toyed with the opponent on the ground and made it a point to not submit him. Damn! Lightweight division, take notice!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=Qc4AZGhG4Qw


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Him and brock lesnar frighting would be fn amazing... The battle of the banded lol.. I bet that would draw more figures than anything they have ever done...


Hence the #1 spot on my list


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 25, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> If I could make 3 shit show rumour mill fights happen this year they would be...
> 1) Leznar v Jones
> 2) Mayweather v "insert sanctionable opponent here"
> 3) o'Malley v Gervonta Davis
> ...


Mayweather vs Cyborg 
Thats a fight I'd pay to see and we know he has no problem hitting women. Allegedly..................a woman.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 29, 2018)

What do you guys think about Frankie making the Fighting so soon. I guess he fucked up and said he'd been sparring during his medical suspension and had to clarify that by sparring he meant running technical drills sure thing man.....some guys are too tough for their own good.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 29, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> What do you guys think about Frankie making the Fighting so soon. I guess he fucked up and said he'd been sparring during his medical suspension and had to clarify that by sparring he meant running technical drills sure thing man.....some guys are too tough for their own good.


The sport is changing, he already is fighting under where he was once champion, I think he fits in with today's Bantamweights but that has to get to a guy's head, getting older fighting smaller, both him and Cub are approaching the end this fight might tell us who can hang around a just a bit longer.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 29, 2018)

Cyborg vs Mayweather is the fight. Everyone is ready for that!!!!! Im hearing December.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 30, 2018)

Anyone watching Joshua v Parker Saturday?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 31, 2018)

What channel is it on


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 1, 2018)

And the Mma Gods said fuck you 223! Maybe this is a April fools joke? Max vs Khabib? Tony for fucksake whyyyyyyyyyy?!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 1, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> And the Mma Gods said fuck you 223! Maybe this is a April fools joke? Max vs Khabib? Tony for fucksake whyyyyyyyyyy?!


Wonder what the fuck? Max is awesome though!!!! So is Tony though.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 1, 2018)

Wtf... Holloway at 155


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 1, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> And the Mma Gods said fuck you 223! Maybe this is a April fools joke? Max vs Khabib? Tony for fucksake whyyyyyyyyyy?!


How is it a title fight then?


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 1, 2018)

Hows holloway fighting with a broken foot?

I thought they weren't stripping the belt from Mcgregor just in case someone was injured he could step in. If he was going to fight Edgar a few weeks ago why not have him fight in the division he 's supposed to be champion of?
i like max holloway and his willingness to step up, but he's gonna get fucked up bad. If mcgregor kept him on his back with a blown acl / mcl whats khabib gonna do?
It doesn't make much sense for holloway to take this fight especially coming off a magor injury Feels like a aprils fools joke.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 1, 2018)

Holloway just missed UFC 222 for injury.... it is April 1..... this fight has already been cancelled 3x......all the media is now talking about this so it's either real or they just trolled all of us on mass scale and lead into 223 with even more appreciation.

I hope it's April fools.. pleeeeease be April fools


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 1, 2018)

Fucking crazy if it's real news. 4th time the fights been cancelled


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2018)

Fucking Tony, man.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 3, 2018)

Once again.. I hate Tony Ferguson ...dana white said this fight will never be booked again.. But dana white is a whore... He will go back on anything if the price is right... Kahbib has got fucked so many times outa the belt... I wouldnt be surprised if he goes to another organization if the price is good.... It really sucks for him having a long camp for a fight aginst tony then throw max at him. If he looses i think hw should still get a shot but they prob won't cause they are fn cocksmokes


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 3, 2018)

The UFC has always tried to be like WWF only difference are the fights are real, throw the rankings out with the bath water.

I feel for Tony though, woke up this morning with my achilles killing me, all i did was some bag and footwork yesterday, rekt.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 3, 2018)

Iv had knee problems since i was in high school.. Power lifting back in the day did them in pretty good... But i was in a wreck and tore all the ligaments off my wrist and had to have them all reattached... It hurts like fuck to do certain things still to this day... If i even did lift now.. And its makes me sick i dont..i dont know if i could do half of the lifts i use to


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 3, 2018)

damn,i like holloway.he gonna have a rough go against khabib.not sure if it's just me,but i don't get the hype behind khabib.dude seems to be hurt all the time and none of his fights are real memorable to me.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 3, 2018)

holy fuck,tony injured himself filming a clip to hype UFC223? what a fucking joke.these guys need to be locked in their rooms the week of the fight.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 3, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> holy fuck,tony injured himself filming a clip to hype UFC223? what a fucking joke.these guys need to be locked in their rooms the week of the fight.


It's hard to see wearing sunglasses indoors.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 3, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> It's hard to see wearing sunglasses indoors.


lol,no doubt.dude's a bit of a tool.i'm not falling for his schtick.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 5, 2018)

Conor McGregor might be the world biggest cunt. How do people cheer for this coward?

*Conor McGregor and Team arrive at UFC 223 and attack Khabib's UFC Van and injuries Michael Chiesa*
 
MMA WORLD 

*Conor McGregor STORMS UFC 223 Event Looking For KHABIB*


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 5, 2018)

He needs to be removed from sport for good


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 5, 2018)

Saw some of the video.

Paul Daley was forever banned for a sucker punch, why would they not ban Conor and Lobov at this point?

Everything Dana kicked Jesse Taylor off of Ultimate Fighter, just happened at one of his biggest events, how do you not can Conor after all this? He's an extreme liability and doesn't even fight.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 5, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Saw some of the video.
> 
> Paul Daley was forever banned for a sucker punch, why would they not ban Conor and Lobov at this point?
> 
> Everything Dana kicked Jesse Taylor off of Ultimate Fighter, just happened at one of his biggest events, how do you not can Conor after all this? He's an extreme liability and doesn't even fight.


Theres a warrant for for his arrest, theres a few people that ended up with injuries. Another brilliant move for mcgregor to avoid actually having to fight khabib. I'd suspect he has some law suits coming his way.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 5, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Theres a warrant for for his arrest, theres a few people that ended up with injuries. Another brilliant move for mcgregor to avoid actually having to fight khabib. I'd suspect he has some law suits coming his way.


i just read there is no warrant.cops,want to talk to him(of course).
conor is the result of a fighter being favored by the ufc and a govt that bankrolled his whole training/come up to the ufc.dude has been coddled his whole career


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 5, 2018)

I can't wait to see khabibs response to this.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 5, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> I can't wait to see khabibs response to this.


"#1BULLSHIT" and I'd have to agree. Nothing like setting the sport back a few decades. If it's not fag this or fag that it's this Neanderthal bullshit. 

II understand how that impulsive trait may be one of the things that makes him such a great fighter but calling him a martial artist is a bit of a stretch......fuck up artist is more like it. At least no pregnant women were injured......yet


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 5, 2018)

I bet the nysac is thrilled they allowed mma. 

What are the chances of khabib vs mcgregor in russia now? lol


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 5, 2018)

[QUOTE[michael-chiesa-vs-anthony-pettis-ray-borg-vs-brandon-moreno-ufc-223-cancelled-mma-news/QUOTE]-bloodyelbow.com
What a fuckin shit show. So in the last week we lost
Brown Condit
Numagomedov Ferguson
Chiesa Pettis
Borg Moreno
mot to mention any McCokehead super fights in the foreseeable future


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 6, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> [QUOTE[michael-chiesa-vs-anthony-pettis-ray-borg-vs-brandon-moreno-ufc-223-cancelled-mma-news/QUOTE]-bloodyelbow.com
> What a fuckin shit show. So in the last week we lost
> Brown Condit
> Numagomedov Ferguson
> ...


On the bright side he been arrested and when he goes to court. will be forced to defend something for the first time.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 6, 2018)

Rose was on that bus??

Oh if she was one to have gotten any kind of injury i don't think i'd want Pat lookin for me lol.

Can't imagine what CM would look like after Pat Barry released the beast on his little ass.


----------



## HolyHerb (Apr 6, 2018)

Now holloway is out


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 6, 2018)

HolyHerb said:


> Now holloway is out


petis is going to get steamrolled by khabib.he's got an hour to weigh in


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 6, 2018)

Is this actually still going to be a title fight at 155?

What a cluster fuck.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 6, 2018)

The ufc needs to bail out douchebag and put him in the cage saturday night, see how much he really wants to fight


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 6, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> The ufc needs to bail out douchebag and put him in the cage saturday night, see how much he really wants to fight



I think it'd be better if Floyd did it.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 6, 2018)

Floyd gets violently raped in mma


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 6, 2018)

No was referrin to bailin out CM.

Floyd vs CM PUNK?????


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 6, 2018)

Pettis is out of the khabib fight due to money.

Paul Felder wanted the fight nysac said no, because hes not ranked.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 6, 2018)

We are back to Tony being Interim champ and Conor standing champ unless somehow Khabib still fights for the title... clock ticking.

What a turn of events. Conor's actions cause the UFC to potentially sever ties with him and had he done nothing he might have been able to skate on as LW champ without defending, but now he fucked up and UFC will strip and can him without Khabib having to fight.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 6, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> We are back to Tony being Interim champ and Conor standing champ unless somehow Khabib still fights for the title... clock ticking.
> 
> What a turn of events. Conor's actions cause the UFC to potentially sever ties with him and had he done nothing he might have been able to skate on as LW champ without defending, but now he fucked up and UFC will strip and can him without Khabib having to fight.


I don't think the ufc does anything to mcgregor, he'll be promoted as the longest raining lw champion ever.
dana white and the ufc created this mess by putting him on a pedestal and letting him get away sith all kinds of shit. Look at all the shit he's done throwing cans, causing a fight to be stopped because the ref had to tell him to sit down, pushing a ref, slapping an official in another organization, beats up a guy in a bar. UFC did nothing so why wouldn't he think he could get away with this.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 6, 2018)

khabib vs raging al!!!!! Wrap em in bubble wrap and lock dm in a hotel room for the next 30 hours.

Al can't win the belt because he weighed in at 155.2 lbs.
What a fuckin shit show this turned into the last week.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 6, 2018)

The best PPV just went to hell. Thug Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 6, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> The best PPV just went to hell. Thug Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!


This card belongs on free tv.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 6, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> This card belongs on free tv.


Do you think Cyborg could step in and fight Nurmagomedov? Or Mayweather vs Cyborg tomorrow night MMA rules!!!!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 6, 2018)

Cyborg loses both of those scenarios


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 6, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Cyborg loses both of those scenarios


No fucking way. Yea she losses to Khabib barley, but the other she steam rolls


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 6, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> No fucking way. Yea she losses to Khabib barley, but the other she steam rolls


Khabib rekts her like a rag doll, Mayweather is way way faster and hits way harder, no way she's taking him down he's too fast, if grow men's hands cannot hit him how can she kick him, nope, pow pow KO.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 6, 2018)

you know floyd working on stuffing takedowns on the dl


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 6, 2018)

Now Dana is saying Ragin Al can win the title...kind of..? What a fucked up card. McGregor's gotta be coked out. They get rich and everything goes to shit


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 6, 2018)

Al defiantly made a deal with the devil. That's the only logical explanation for him getting the nod over Poirier, Alverez and Lee. I guess he's local and maybe thought he could make 155. I'm all for that bubble wrap idea.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Apr 6, 2018)

HAha conor tap out mcnuggets got threw in lock up get wrecked loser


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 7, 2018)

Any 223 predictions?...... Other than Joanna falling into an elevator shaft or Rose getting struck by a meteorite
Since I care very little for most of this card I'll say Ragin Al barely makes it out of the first round then Khabib ends it by darce in the second
Joanna pieces up Rose TKO second round (Polish facelift)
The rest of the card is pretty meh


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 7, 2018)

Joanna still talking shit at face-offs, she learned nothing, will get slept or choked out.

I'm taking Al just because it's 11 years since Serra rekt GSP.

The rest of the card is kinda meh now, i was looking forward to Cheisa Pettis (meh but still ok fight) and Al Felder which would have been a banger I think.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 7, 2018)

This is literally sad af for the sport...I was growing at an alarming rate and then all the sudden the rating started falling off. Now with this 223 bulshit. I think they really invented some craziness almost to boost ratings and get people talking about it UFC again. This is the most unprofessional crazy s*** I've ever seen. Like I said before Dana White builds up Fighters who are on a roll at the time and blows it all out of proportion. Which is fine if they continue to be on top for the rest of their life and perform like a madman or woman but the second they fall off or their head gets too big from all this b******* Fame they come down harder than they could ever expect. It's bad business building people up like that because when they fall they fall hard. He could probably publicize and promote a fighter like Conor McGregor 4 years and years if he done it correctly and didn't act like Connor was part of the UFC decision making committing. He's going to be the next Ronda Rousey for WWE LOL. Hasn't any already been talkin about s*** with WWE. It was like when Ronda Rousey fell off she hit hard and went kind of crazy .if she hadn't bbeen built up like she was a god she would probably still be fighting and actually doing well. Probably still a top contender but no the UFC does not know how to manage they're Fighters correctly yet. Oh yeah I seen something the other day that made me sick Dana was promoting a fight and two fighters got into it he was separating him with his big team McGregor shirt on. What a freaking tool. But out of all this you know who the most sad person on the planet is ...khabib...poor khabib lol


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 7, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Now Dana is saying Ragin Al can win the title...kind of..? What a fucked up card. McGregor's gotta be coked out. They get rich and everything goes to shit


McGregor is an attention whore. He didn't want to fight he wanted to be on TV. We used to call it dry snitching, starting shit where there's tons of people, security, and cameras so it's guaranteed to be stopped.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 7, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> McGregor is an attention whore. He didn't want to fight he wanted to be on TV. We used to call it dry snitching, starting shit where there's tons of people, security, and cameras so it's guaranteed to be stopped.


He's too dumb to pull off drysnitching, he ended up with a list of charges... idiot the other guy was supposed to get in trouble or look dumb, now you look extra dumb McConor.

..perhaps he was trying to induce protection order without having to ask for one, force it upon himself with drysnitching antics... well played sir.

I think UFC best for them to cut ties and send him to WWE straight up. I'd like to see McConor fight a few guys still but at what risk? Risk losing how many fights on the only decent card in awhile for maybe seeing him fight, no thank you.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 7, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> He's too dumb to pull off drysnitching, he ended up with a list of charges... idiot the other guy was supposed to get in trouble or look dumb, now you look extra dumb McConor.
> 
> ..perhaps he was trying to induce protection order without having to ask for one, force it upon himself with drysnitching antics... well played sir.
> 
> I think UFC best for them to cut ties and send him to WWE straight up. I'd like to see McConor fight a few guys still but at what risk? Risk losing how many fights on the only decent card in awhile for maybe seeing him fight, no thank you.


Paul Daley, Roy Nelson, Rousimar Palhares were all sent packing for a lot less.

Imagine if jon jones did this shit.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2018)

Conner is a fool, you know it's all bad when nate Diaz gives his approval. Why the fuck is nate ranked? I don't get it...


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Any 223 predictions?


Rose by choke late second after she knocks down Jedrzejczyk twice in round 2, then just jumps her back and fights over from there. Jonna then retires then un retires comes back moves up in weight big time and she and Rousy fight a Main event in like UFC 235. 
Khabib obviously wins in a bloody street fight 5 round fight via split decision and we will see an epic rematch. probably also UFC 235. Cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm not sure why or who I should say I said they don't know why khabib is always hurt or gets hurt. It's because that grinding type Style that he's known for is brutal on people way more than they think. You would think you would be a lot safer on the ground but in my experience being wrapped up on somebody rolling around completely tense having them jerking and trying to get you off of them anywhere which way they can ends up getting me hurt more than any boxing match or anyting like that. Other than an actual street fight. I'll admit I'm no boxer or mixed martial artist but I've wrestled a lot not in competition either just actually wrestling and I've been in a lot of boxing matches and by far those wrestling moments I'm trying to tap people out is where I brought hurt more than anything


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2018)

Decent free card. This straw weight fight looks solid after 1 round


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 7, 2018)

Man I didn't get to see shit..fam emergency


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2018)

Holy shit!!!!!!!! That fight was fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! Jesus!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 7, 2018)

...rub it in lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2018)

Joanna already busted up after 1. Great fight going on


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2018)

huge hook from rose


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2018)

Rose 2-0 so far. Great puncher she is!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2018)

Pretty sure Joanna in round 3. Leg kicks all over Rose


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2018)

What a fucking fight!!!!!! My Goodness!!!!!!! I think Rose 3-2. Not sure though.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 7, 2018)

[QUOTEI'm taking Al just because it's 11 years since Serra rekt GSP.[/QUOTE]you never know lets go Long Island Al winning would be fuckin crazy.


----------



## Andrewk420 (Apr 7, 2018)

The ladies put on a hell of a fight. That fight between the other hairy Dagestani dude and Bochniak was incredible.

And the Dagestani Matt Hughes did his thing, but that was a game performance from Al.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 9, 2018)

I hear RDA v Covington got pushed back and subsequently will not take place in a nuisance ground. Probably a good move given the security risk to Colby. The ufc can't afford another embarrassing shit show. At least the bomerang was the novelty kind and IMO was kind of warranted unlike this past weeks shenanigans. Unless they add a fight that make the card in Rio de Janeiro pretty meh . Nunes v Pennington is the new main. Chicago looks like a fuckin barn burner though


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 9, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> I hear RDA v Covington got pushed back and subsequently will not take place in a nuisance ground. Probably a good move given the security risk to Colby. The ufc can't afford another embarrassing shit show. At least the bomerang was the novelty kind and IMO was kind of warranted unlike this past weeks shenanigans. Unless they add a fight that make the card in Rio de Janeiro pretty meh . Nunes v Pennington is the new main. Chicago looks like a fuckin barn burner though


That sucks I was looking forward to Covington getting his ass kicked. I think that fight originally was gonna be Dos Anjos vs McGregor for the interim belt.
*UFC 'discussed' Conor McGregor vs Rafael dos Anjos for interim *


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 9, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> That sucks I was looking forward to Covington getting his ass kicked. I think that fight originally was gonna be Dos Anjos vs McGregor for the interim belt.
> *UFC 'discussed' Conor McGregor vs Rafael dos Anjos for interim *


2 lightweights fighting for an interim what exactly?


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 9, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> 2 lightweights fighting for an interim what exactly?


Dos Anjos has been fighting at welterweight for his last few fights. His last fight he beat lawler! The bigger issue is even having an interim belt in the first place. Woodley had a legit injury and set to come back in a couple months. They like having people fight for belts even when they don't mean anything.

McGregor was gonna get a shot because he's CM. 
Rules don't apply to him Take a couple years off then come back and fight for a belt.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 9, 2018)

Woodley dusts them both, Lawler is an oooooG but so is Penn.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 11, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Woodley dusts them both, Lawler is an oooooG but so is Penn.


Too bad Rorys in belator now. Wanted to see him rematch woodley. 170 has so many killers. I think Darren Till will have the strap by Summer 2019.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 14, 2018)

Awesome fight!!!!!!! Never a bad show!!!!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 15, 2018)

Ol cowboy..man he did not let go of that shit did he...I honestly got the feeling early on in the fight he was gonna take it..but I didn't think it would be like that...and Dustin was whoI had my money on..I don't like j.g...I think I could but the UFC is trying to make him a super star and it just makes me sick the way they try to blow ppl up..he is a tough guy..but u cant fight like that in the UFC with much success....dude is an awesome wrestler but doesn't use it..AT ALL..wtf...that little "come on" he does w his hands when he is in deep space 9 isn't quite as effective as a double leg to a take down to regain your equilibrium and senses


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 15, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Ol cowboy..man he did not let go of that shit did he...I honestly got the feeling early on in the fight he was gonna take it..but I didn't think it would be like that...and Dustin was whoI had my money on..I don't like j.g...I think I could but the UFC is trying to make him a super star and it just makes me sick the way they try to blow ppl up..he is a tough guy..but u cant fight like that in the UFC with much success....dude is an awesome wrestler but doesn't use it..AT ALL..wtf...that little "come on" he does w his hands when he is in deep space 9 isn't quite as effective as a double leg to a take down to regain your equilibrium and senses


Condit has been gone for a long time, he's old guard like a lot of them are becoming. New generation is here with a few stragglers (Pourier)

I tip my hat to Dustin... have fun walking today bud.

Justin needs to learn some fucking defense, this isn't the world series of fighting, you cannot just stand there and eat shots from these world beaters. Those leg kicks are devastating on a whole other level, now go team up with Floyd, learn the shoulder roll and how to move your damn torso, avoid the damage + leg kicks he's a whole new animal. Feint with the hands and blow their tits off with the leg kicks. He could run through the division imo if he could only move his head with a touch of footwork.

What all American wrestler choses to throw shots like a drunk when rocked n stumbled... CLINCH UP Justin!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 15, 2018)

I never understood why guys want fight of the night. By the time Gaethje is done fighting he'll be eating apple sauce though a straw and wearing velcro shoes permanently. CTE is a real thing.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 15, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> I never understood why guys want fight of the night. By the time Gaethje is done fighting he'll be eating apple sauce though a straw and wearing velcro shoes permanently. CTE is a real thing.


I'm telling you man if Gaethje even had some halfway evasive defense he would be a monster, but he's not going to last long fighting like this with these monsters. Imagine Conor and him, not good. Easy target and that left hand is real.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 15, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm telling you man if Gaethje even had some halfway evasive defense he would be a monster, but he's not going to last long fighting like this with these monsters. Imagine Conor and him, not good. Easy target and that left hand is real.


Some guys are too tough for their own good.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 15, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Some guys are too tough for their own good.


Justin is the perfect example of exactly that.


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 16, 2018)

I watched incredulously as an accomplished wrestler did everything in his power to not wrestle. A small dose of humility might have won him that fight. Good fights tho. Wife and I had the house to ourselves. Nice to watch a fight in silence.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 17, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Condit has been gone for a long time, he's old guard like a lot of them are becoming. New generation is here with a few stragglers (Pourier)
> 
> I tip my hat to Dustin... have fun walking today bud.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with about everything you are saying .I mean we both basically said the same thing lol..but I think the leg kicks Justin throws are 65% from being able to take those shots ...I mean if he were moving a lot I don't think he would be able to throw near as many..but he could still throw quite a few and do damage..plus if he were sticking and moving...WHILE putting the pressure on them he still does..AND using his fucking AA wrestling skills...in this case he is a top 3 ta 5 fighter ... for a long time...if he really really learns to use that wrestling and add some BJJ w it...keep that toughness in his back pocket for when the going gets tough...he moves up to a #1 contender ..maybe hold the belt for awhile...and that is what he should do if he really wants to taste gold one day..he is gonna have to get w the program..get a BJJ trainer ..a coach who can make him tie everything together... and use that fn wrestling...if he wants to be a champ and not a brain injured apple sauce eater who won fight of the night ..lined Dana whites pockets ...and went out w a UFC record of 6-5 ..with some "unforgettable" fights


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 21, 2018)

Barboza by ko
Edgar by tko
Johns by ko
Miller by sub.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 22, 2018)

That was a crazy wobble when Barbie clipped Lee in the 4th. Great performance marred by missed wieght. 
UFC should have a 160LB class lots of killers barely making 155. Then you could have more two division super fights since yer average fan loves that shit. 
Next class they should open up is the gap from LHW to HW.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 22, 2018)

Barboza should feel sick watching that fight back. Why he chose to grapple when Lee was out on his feet was beyond dumb.

All states should adopt the same weight cutting rules as California. It's safer and would probably make the fights more competitive.

http://mmajunkie.com/2017/05/california-state-athletic-commission-weight-cutting-10-point-plan


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 22, 2018)

Kicks were working why was he throwing hands? He should've been throwing mad kicks out the gate imo, but Lee's ground and pound is better than I thought it was, he hits hard on the ground.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 22, 2018)

Lee's gonna get smoked by Eddie or Dustin


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 22, 2018)

I think jim Miller should retire soon too


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 23, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Barboza should feel sick watching that fight back. Why he chose to grapple when Lee was out on his feet was beyond dumb.
> 
> All states should adopt the same weight cutting rules as California. It's safer and would probably make the fights more competitive.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2017/05/california-state-athletic-commission-weight-cutting-10-point-plan


All he needed to do was walk away. Lee would have fell and been unable to get back up.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 23, 2018)

Man I fell asleep on the main ..but I made damn sure I watched my boy Frank..that didn't feel like a Frankie fight...well a Frankie fight we are use to...I wish I could of atleast seen some good wrestling but SHIT ..who though cub would stuff him like that...I don't think he would if been able to stuff if he went all out but he very well coulda gassed doing that...and wtf is up w cubs coach's. ..why would u day you are up or winning.. I mean maybe cub starts sucking if he thinks he is behind but no. Idc. They needed to let him know he was losing....and Jim Miller use to be fun to watch ..I kinda thought he was gonna get caught good but he has always been tough . .so u though he would shake it off. Fuck no..that was pretty sweet..and those shots in the hw fight . damn. I thought dude was gonna go the fuck out a few times ..heart for sure


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 24, 2018)

McGregor moves up the p4p list and Khabib moves down? 26-0 fought 32 straight rounds in the UFC without losing one of them. How does CM move up when the bus wasn't even ranked in the top 20?

http://www.ufc.com/rankings?redirect=no


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 24, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> McGregor moves up the p4p list and Khabib moves down? 26-0 fought 32 straight rounds in the UFC without losing one of them. How does CM move up when the bus wasn't even ranked in the top 20?
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/rankings?redirect=no


$$$


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

The Connor McGregor fucking propaganda is literally sickening..is he a good fighter..yes..is he as good as he is made out to be..fuck no...that UFC top 25 fights of all time should tell you how much they ridiculously blow him up...him and Nate Diaz have the best fights ever ...FUUUCK...that whole list was fucking sad..well I can't say that because they did have some of the best fights of all time...I think Rory and Robbie 2 was 100 times more epic than their bs fights...and they whole reason they make him out to be this insane fighter is for publicity and to make money .they want to create a Michael Jordan of fighting to draw fans in...that fighter would of been Jon Jones if he wasn't an idiot...Jon Jones ..imo..is number one p4p to this day..idc..till he is thrashed and beaten he stays in my book...u can't be p4p best fighter in the world if someone is more skilled and rounded than u..it doesn't matter if they are in the UFC or not...mighty mouse is another p4p top dog..but the whole c.m thing is sad to me...like I stated befor, they build these fighters up so much ..and when they fall ..a lot iof the time I think they fall beacuse of the huge publicity...they fall hard... fighting..well anything really..is more mental than anything..and when u have all this extra bs to deal w and. Kinda live up to you end up getting Ronda Rouseyd ..and another thing I think Conor is doing wrong is holding out for big money and not fighting..I mean he will be set in life either way..but he is milking this shit way too much..if he comes back after all this time and gets his ass kicked ..ppl will laugh him off the deep end...he apparently is concerned about being the best fighter in the history of the ufc like he has stated he wants to be known as , he needs to be tossing leather and putting W's in the win column ..and I bet Dana white is kicking himself by letting him become this big to where he just doesn't have to fight..it's like he is a spoiled rich kid or some shit .but the UFC is still making money w him not fighting ...that may actually be the strategy..not have the top money man fall off.. how..don't have him lose..how..not fight...but real fight fans should call bs on him and not feed into his stupid fn shit and demand he fight or fuck off..all I can say is he had better be doing some killer training and superior skill sharpening in all this time off....if khabib snatches his ass and puts him on the mat...stick a fork in him


----------



## KryptoBud (May 8, 2018)

GSP vs Nate Diaz ufc 227 @155lbs???

That should be competitive 

Not sure how either makes 155, GSP just fought at 185 and Nate's last fight he was like 240-250 or more depending who you ask and that was 2 years ago. Really though is there any doubt who wins that fight? 

Maybe they're seeing if gsp can make 155 for a future fight with khabib in Russia. Who you think wins that fight??


----------



## a mongo frog (May 8, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> GSP vs Nate Diaz ufc 227 @155lbs???
> 
> That should be competitive
> 
> ...


Wonder why they wouldn't do GSP vs Connor? Huge money fight. Im mean its 155 for fuck sake.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 8, 2018)

Have we ever seen GSP cut to 155? 

I doubt doubt doubt that Nate Diaz is a big enough name for GSP... this may be a way to get some leverage in negotiations.

GSP whoops both of those guys I think at welterweight, maybe he wants that belt at 155 and will cut down and try a fight against Nate and then go for the belt? Not sure if worth the risk to lose a tune up with Nate Diaz, maybe he goes straight for the belt with Khabib but that's got to be in Vegas not Russia.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 8, 2018)

They're looking at ufc 227 Dillishaw vs Garbrandt 2 in L.A. august 4th

Maybe Rockhold vs Gustafsson at 205.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 8, 2018)

Rockhold at 205...that’s interesting but I don’t think he can hang with the guys at the top of that division


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 8, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Have we ever seen GSP cut to 155?
> 
> I doubt doubt doubt that Nate Diaz is a big enough name for GSP... this may be a way to get some leverage in negotiations.


What are you talking about ? Nate Diaz is about as big a name you can be in MMA...personally I’d love to see nick Diaz get another shot at a belt, or fight GSP again


----------



## CannaBruh (May 9, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> What are you talking about ? Nate Diaz is about as big a name you can be in MMA...personally I’d love to see nick Diaz get another shot at a belt, or fight GSP again


Relative to mma, yes, relative to GSP, no.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 9, 2018)

IMO Nate better take a fight soon or all the juice from the Johnson/McCokehead fights is gone. I'm not saying take a fight/damage for nothin but eventually fans move on and hype dies. 
I think Nate gets roasted by most of the top lightweights/welterweights on the planet. He's in the mix at LW but he would get Molly whopped if tried to fight Kevin Lee. Mo towns biggest challengenther Would be with the scales.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 9, 2018)

Nate Diaz: 11 wins of last 20 fights .550 with 1 of those being for a belt.

GSP: 19 wins of last 20 fights .950 with 14 of those being for a belt.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 11, 2018)

Yair Rodriguez cut from the ufc for turning down fights.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 13, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> IMO Nate better take a fight soon or all the juice from the Johnson/McCokehead fights is gone. I'm not saying take a fight/damage for nothin but eventually fans move on and hype dies.
> I think Nate gets roasted by most of the top lightweights/welterweights on the planet. He's in the mix at LW but he would get Molly whopped if tried to fight Kevin Lee. Mo towns biggest challengenther Would be with the scales.


Nate would box up Kevin Lee and then sub him with a guillotine or triangle while Kevin tries to wrestle fuck him


----------



## CannaBruh (May 13, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Nate would box up Kevin Lee and then sub him with a guillotine or triangle while Kevin tries to wrestle fuck him


I like this fight, Lee is pretty nasty. Lots of shit to be talked before the first round, very high entertainment payoff.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 13, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> IMO Nate better take a fight soon or all the juice from the Johnson/McCokehead fights is gone. I'm not saying take a fight/damage for nothin but eventually fans move on and hype dies.
> I think Nate gets roasted by most of the top lightweights/welterweights on the planet. He's in the mix at LW but he would get Molly whopped if tried to fight Kevin Lee. Mo towns biggest challengenther Would be with the scales.


 Kevin lee whoops Diaz ? Your nuts lee can’t box with Diaz and if he gets to the ground Diaz would sub him I’m pretty sure


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 14, 2018)

Lee wants that fight. Nobody really knows what Nate wants....


----------



## CannaBruh (May 14, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Lee wants that fight. Nobody really knows what Nate wants....


Conor, belt, $$$, weed, bicycle, triathlon gear


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 18, 2018)

I predict Maia wins this weekend by RNC other picks are Cannoneer over Reyes by KO and Leprise will stop Luque by TKO also plan on watch Andrea Lee's UFC debut


----------



## CannaBruh (May 18, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> I predict Maia wins this weekend by RNC other picks are Cannoneer over Reyes by KO and Leprise will stop Luque by TKO also plan on watch Andrea Lee's UFC debut


I'm scared for Demian, his BJJ is top notch but the guy he's facing is young and a freak athlete and good wrestler, if he can stuff the take-down a la Woodley, Maia might be in for another whooping. If Maia gets his back or gets to the ground in some advantageous position, well, we'll know real quick where Kamaru's BJJ game is.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 18, 2018)

It would be nice to see Maia strangle Usman to sleep


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2018)

Any Nick Diaz fans?


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Any Nick Diaz fans?


Big name with no belt hasn't fought since 2015 losing 3 of his last 4 with his last win over BJ Penn in 2011.

He finished Frank Shamrock so he's legit badass but I dunno can he hang with these guys today?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Big name with no belt hasn't fought since 2015 losing 3 of his last 4 with his last win over BJ Penn in 2011.
> 
> He finished Frank Shamrock so he's legit badass but I dunno can he hang with these guys today?


I think so. He fought GSP, Anderson Silva, and other great fighters. He lost to GSP and Silva, but they couldn't stop him. It was a decision. He's got the cardio, boxing, and bjj to go up against any of today's fighters. Not saying he takes a belt, but he's always been a top tier fighter. His cardio is probably his greatest strength. Dude does triathlons when he isn't fighting. I'd say a combination of all his skills keeps him a contender. I find him to be one of the most entertaining fighters I've ever watched. That's just imho, of course. Tremendous athlete, great fighter.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I think so. He fought GSP, Anderson Silva, and other great fighters. He lost to GSP and Silva, but they couldn't stop him. It was a decision. He's got the cardio, boxing, and bjj to go up against any of today's fighters. Not saying he takes a belt, but he's always been a top tier fighter. His cardio is probably his greatest strength. Dude does triathlons when he isn't fighting. I'd say a combination of all his skills keeps him a contender. I find him to be one of the most entertaining fighters I've ever watched. That's just imho, of course. Tremendous athlete, great fighter.


For sure he's a bad mofo, his attitude makes it fun in contrast to guys hugging in the middle of the octagon (I can appreciate it all)

With exception to GSP the most recent guys he's fought are nowhere on the radar. All due respect to those guys' and their careers.
It'd be nice to see him enter welterweight or middleweight and shake some things up, maybe go punch up Colby Covington a bit, would at least make for good shit talking.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2018)

He's fought some heavy hitters, definitely some household names like Condit, Lawler, Noons, Daley, etc. His last fight, which was a loss to Silva, was overturned due to Silva's PED abuse (I'm assuming). As far as whether or not he can still hang..... we'll just have to wait and see. Dude also has a granite chin. *photo credit: ESPN, http://www.espn.com/mma/fighter/history/_/id/2335709/nick-diaz


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2018)

His last impressive win was in 2011 against Paul Daley who just got smothered in Bellator by 40year old Jon Fitch.
I think he can put on some good fights still, just not sure how he will stand up to current generation of fighters.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> His last impressive win was in 2011 against Paul Daley who just got smothered in Bellator by 40year old Jon Fitch.
> I think he can put on some good fights still, just not sure how he will stand up to current generation of fighters.


I'd like to watch his little brother, Nate, fight Khabib, although I've heard it said that Nate struggles against wrestlers. Khabib's obviously a world class wrestler. I wonder what that fight would be like?


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I'd like to watch his little brother, Nate, fight Khabib, although I've heard it said that Nate struggles against wrestlers. Khabib's obviously a world class wrestler. I wonder what that fight would be like?


It's possible that happens but I'm not sure Nate is due a title shot. I think Kevin Lee is earmarked for the title shot given Poirier & Alvarez is set, maybe Lee gets winner of that hoping Conor comes back and if not winner of Lee vs (winner) gets Khabib?

Lee Khabib is a good money fight leaving chance for Conor vs Diaz, who knows what they're going to do though. I think the scope is make as much money possible and not what makes sense in the rankings.


----------



## travisw (May 19, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I'd like to watch his little brother, Nate, fight Khabib, although I've heard it said that Nate struggles against wrestlers. Khabib's obviously a world class wrestler. I wonder what that fight would be like?


He has struggled in the past. 

I'm a fan of Nate but after watching Rory repeatedly slam him, I started to feel bad for the guy.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 19, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I'd like to watch his little brother, Nate, fight Khabib, although I've heard it said that Nate struggles against wrestlers. Khabib's obviously a world class wrestler. I wonder what that fight would be like?


They offered Diaz the fight with khabib for he interim belt at 209, he declined. There was a scuffle a few years ago at a WSOF event that involved both of them. Diaz would get his ass whipped by Khabib.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2018)

I'm not sure if there's anybody in that weight class, including McGregor, that can take out Khabib.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 21, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I'm not sure if there's anybody in that weight class, including McGregor, that can take out Khabib.


Tonys gunna get that ass....


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Tonys gunna get that ass....


He's already been beat by McGregor, but he has stepped up his game since then. That being said, I don't know that he can get Khabib. My hat's off to anyone that does. Khabib hasn't just been winning, he's been thoroughly dominating. I always like to see a good fight though.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 21, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> He's already been beat by McGregor, but he has stepped up his game since then. That being said, I don't know that he can get Khabib. My hat's off to anyone that does. Khabib hasn't just been winning, he's been thoroughly dominating. I always like to see a good fight though.


Tony never fought McGregor, Tony would beat that fucker senseless then choke him to sleep... imo


----------



## KryptoBud (May 21, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Tony never fought McGregor, Tony would beat that fucker senseless then choke him to sleep... imo


He could've. The injury he got will change his career and fighting style a lot, if not end it. 






Imagine Edson Barboza or Conor Mcgregor kicking that leg. 

Guys in the NFL or NBA blow their knee out and they're never the same and they can wear braces and splints for support.

Sucks for him to get that far and have it end like that.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Tony never fought McGregor, Tony would beat that fucker senseless then choke him to sleep... imo


Oops, my bad. I was thinking of Max Holloway. Sooooo...... everything I said about Ferguson....... replace with Holloway. That's funny af. They look alike, don't know what I was thinking, clearly not the same guy. But yeah, that's actually who I meant..... Holloway. e kala mai iaʻu


----------



## KryptoBud (May 21, 2018)

How bout that usman vs maia fight huh?

I'm gonna start a go fund me page to raise enough money to buy out maia's ufc contract. What a waste of life that was. Never seen anyone invite another person to come lay down between their legs like that before.

What a shitty fight, not in a rush to see either of them to fight again. If you get a main event fight and perform like that, you don't belong there yet.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> He could've. The injury he got will change his career and fighting style a lot, if not end it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I hear he's already kicking steel pipes.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 24, 2018)

Just watched the Usman x Mia cuz I more or less skipped it. Just heard Serra was bashing the ref for taking dominant position away from Mia in the first. I love controversy so I just replayed it and I kinda agree. Sometimes a ref breaking two guys up cuz the fight isn't "entertaining enough" can totally change a fight. 

Best recent example I can think of is Rory x Lima. Rory was having his way with Lima...gets into Half guard keeps the pressure up ref stands them up Rory eats some nasty leg kicks and ends the fourth round barely able to stand. Rory still won but a fighter with less heart would've lost that fight/welterweight title cuz the ref/fans wanted to see a "slobber knocker".

I think it was clear usman was in trouble and benefited greatly by the separation. To a casual fan Mia looked like he was trying to spoon but we know that was a tight situation besides was anyone clamouring to see Usman and Mia trade basic assed 1 2 combos all night..any thoughts?


----------



## CannaBruh (May 24, 2018)

Someone made a comment about Maia having no reason to fear being taken down by throwing wild kicks so why haven't we seen any kicking game or any kind of improvement. Trying to pull guard isn't happening Demian, nobody wants to roll with you 

Matt Serra came out one fight like a rabid monkey and jump-pulled guard and I think if Maia could do that or get wild with the kicks he has a better shot of getting to the ground. His hands are ok but he's not a striking master.

Throw the legs, it would make Maia's fights a lot more interesting and I think increase his odds... kick the body/head all 3-5 rounds and eventually they're going to have to learn to counter or u take down or eat them win win when you can roll like Maia.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 24, 2018)

That was Maia's best opportunity in the fight. He gets anyones back and they're in world of shit. I remember the rick story fight when he had a choke so tight it made storys nose start bleeding.
http://www.ufc.com/media/SOTW-Maia-Story-UFC-153?id

Hopefully this weekends fights are better. Wonderboy by K.O


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 24, 2018)

cant wait for Till x Thompson. One of those fights where I like both guys.....I think the youngster TKOs Thompson in 2nd or third. Is this fight happening Sunday morning?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 26, 2018)

Till comin in chunky @ 174.5


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 27, 2018)

Hick Diaz x Amirkhani great example of a horrible stand up in third with 2min to go. I can see if you're pulling guard and can't advance from there...Amirkhani was the one trying to take knight downfrom there he was getting wrapped up and was in way more danger of submission than knight was of getting hit. Good job when they were stalling and Amirkhani didn't want to jump into Knights half guard and likewise when hick Diaz was using his toes in the cage. Just don't see why refs can't let it happen organically. Of course the first round was more exciting when they were banging so why not stand them up great fight marred by reffing IMO.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 27, 2018)

What the fuck did just watch? 4 rounds to 1 get the fuck outta here. What a fuckin joke.

Fuckin ufc fix, they want a new challenger for woodley. There's no way Till won that fight.


----------



## vertnugs (May 27, 2018)

Unanimous??


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 27, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> What the fuck did just watch? 4 rounds to 1 get the fuck outta here. What a fuckin joke.
> 
> Fuckin ufc fix, they want a new challenger for woodley. There's no way Till won that fight.


I scored it 3-2 Thompson 
He must've got the nod for causing the only significant damage in the fight. Thompsons chewed up leg and getting sat down in the fourth was the ticket I'm not mad at the decision. No fighter ran away with it. Another meh 5 rounder for Thompson too bad his latest fights played out like chess matches.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 28, 2018)

Just caught Till's post fight octagon interview with Hardy as it was mostly censored/muted on the FS1 live feed.  By my count 4 "F" bombs and one "C" bomb for good measure. Thompsons said post an oblique kick in the first gave him mobility issues for the rest of the fight. I agree with Chiesa when he said there was too much glove touching and respect shown throughout the fight and a complete lack of urgency by either of them nearing the end of the fight


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 31, 2018)

Any picks for ufc this Friday?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 31, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Any picks for ufc this Friday?


Not exactly an exciting card...


----------



## KryptoBud (May 31, 2018)

Whittaker > Romero 

RDA > Cuntington Hopefully a one sided 5 round beating but no KO. I wanna see what he says to Rogan in the post fight interview.

cm punk (0-1) vs m jackson
(0-1) who gives a shit, shouldn't be on the main card at a local carnival.

How many people miss weight? I say 2


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 7, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Whittaker > Romero
> 
> RDA > Cuntington Hopefully a one sided 5 round beating but no KO. I wanna see what he says to Rogan in the post fight interview.
> 
> ...


x2. I think Romero goes to dealths doorstep.... misses wieght by an ounce and gets destroyed by a younger guy who has a better gas tank at middle weight or he clips bobby in the first it should be exciting. Colby is such a douchebag but him slaying another Brazilian would appeal to my inner shit disturber

Holm dec.over (the lovely) Megan Anderson
Tai KOs Arlovski R1
Cm punk gets TKOed by gust of wind
Other winners Blaydes, Gadelha, Lamas, Evans, Oliveria fuckin smokin card


----------



## Andrewk420 (Jun 8, 2018)

Tai KO'ing Arlovski is my lock of the card. 

I wouldn't bet on any other fights, but I will enjoy them. Whittaker vs Romero is intriguing because Whittaker has been out for a while and Romero is on a streak.

Megan Anderson does some training in my hometown, so I'm picking her for the Homer upset pick.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 8, 2018)

SOG has 2hrs to to make middle wieght not looking good


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 8, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> SOG has 2hrs to to make middle wieght not looking good


Second title fight in a row he's missed weight. He's 40 years old so weight cutting isn't goin to get any easier.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 8, 2018)

This card looks really nice, who else is over the weight cutting issues?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 8, 2018)

Megan Anderson is a big girl and shredded, if she can fight, she might rekt Cyborg?


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 9, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Megan Anderson is a big girl and shredded, if she can fight, she might rekt Cyborg?


I wouldn't bet on her against Cyborg. Not that she doesn't have the tools, but because she's so raw. Watch her fight with Charmaine Tweet...Cyborg would pick that version of Megan Anderson apart. Exciting fight though, and one I want to see sooner than later.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I wouldn't bet on her against Cyborg. Not that she doesn't have the tools, but because she's so raw. Watch her fight with Charmaine Tweet...Cyborg would pick that version of Megan Anderson apart. Exciting fight though, and one I want to see sooner than later.


Watching this right now, she is walking into a lot of damage in rd1.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm surprised colby extra chromosome covington is the betting favorite over RDA.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 9, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> I'm surprised colby extra chromosome covington is the betting favorite over RDA.


I wouldn't be surprised if Colby starches him in the first.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 9, 2018)

Jesus...that was a crazy fight. Whittaker is tough as nails, and Romero is a damn freak of nature. I was on the edge of my seat that whole fight.

Gonna have to catch the Holm Anderson fight, can't believe I missed it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 9, 2018)

Great show!!!! Best ever!!!!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 10, 2018)

Had Romero winning by one after 10-8 R5 great fight  no belt so whatever Yoel needs to get a new nutritionist 2 oz what'd I say....I'd rather stab myself in the eye with table leg than see cm punk/Jackson fight again
... ever happy Sunday eyerone


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 10, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Had Romero winning by one after 10-8 R5 great fight  no belt so whatever Yoel needs to get a new nutritionist 2 oz what'd I say....I'd rather stab myself in the eye with table leg than see cm punk/Jackson fight again
> ... ever happy Sunday eyerone


Apparently neither Punk nor Jackson will be fighting in the UFC again.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2018)

lol

what I found was cringe and funny and sad was when Dana was interviewing with Megan and she's bringing up CM and Jackson and he says something along the lines of "ya I should have had them on the fight pass prelims" and then realizes he put Megan's #1 ranked contender husband on the fight pass prelims 

I felt like a lot of media were trying to sell the under cards and what not for those that felt shorted not getting on the ppv behind CM Punk and then Dana throws everyone under the bus. Fucking epic.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 10, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> lol
> 
> what I found was cringe and funny and sad was when Dana was interviewing with Megan and she's bringing up CM and Jackson and he says something along the lines of "ya I should have had them on the fight pass prelims" and then realizes he put Megan's #1 ranked contender husband on the fight pass prelims
> 
> I felt like a lot of media were trying to sell the under cards and what not for those that felt shorted not getting on the ppv behind CM Punk and then Dana throws everyone under the bus. Fucking epic.


I think there was a lot of people, fighters included, that were taken aback, again, that Punk was getting the PPV. I do believe that it was all about money, and even though the dude is 0-2 and I'm supposing out of the UFC...... I guess his fight was a draw. But, like Dana said, Punk is 39-years-old. He ain't about to become this great fighter. He's done. Even if they kept him, at 0-2, he won't draw. Just the way it is. Bellator maybe?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I think there was a lot of people, fighters included, that were taken aback, again, that Punk was getting the PPV. I do believe that it was all about money, and even though the dude is 0-2 and I'm supposing out of the UFC...... I guess his fight was a draw. But, like Dana said, Punk is 39-years-old. He ain't about to become this great fighter. He's done. Even if they kept him, at 0-2, he won't draw. Just the way it is. Bellator maybe?


It was a spectacle that ran out of gas before it started, it's done.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 10, 2018)

The cm punk vs michael jackson fight was such a thriller Dana told em both to beat it.

I didn't see it do they announce him as cm punk?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 10, 2018)

I hope this 226 card stays together.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2018)

Those pictures are funny, Stipe towers over DC yet the fight card makes DC look like a monster.

I don't recall how Bruce introduced CM, not worth to go back to check either


----------



## Andrewk420 (Jun 10, 2018)

Well I was wrong about my lock of the night. I honestly thought Arlovski should have probably gotten the decision. But it was a good fight and you gotta hand it to AA for finding a way to keep up with these young killers.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> It was a spectacle that ran out of gas before it started, it's done.



It's that cunt Dana destroying the sport.. Keep the fake rasslin turds out of the ufc.. Let the skilled guys who've been bustin ass the fights.. They earned it


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2018)

My nephew was at the fight, it was local.. He said some Australian guy poured a beer in a shoe.. Had people spit in it.. Then drank the MFer.. Lol.. Nasty


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 12, 2018)

What do you think of Dana giving Hardy a shot on his new contender series show?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 12, 2018)

I think it's the heavy weight version of cm punk. His time will be shorter than punks though.

I don't see people buying ppv to watch greg hardy fight.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 16, 2018)

MVP had another "boxing" match and KOed a 1-5 bum. I'm not sure what they proved by having a really long fast dude with awful tequnique KO a guy who('slowasshitand) has no place boxing either. Would love to see him try that drunk master shit with a real opponent. Ridiculous display.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 16, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> I think it's the heavy weight version of cm punk. His time will be shorter than punks though.
> 
> I don't see people buying ppv to watch greg hardy fight.


CM Punk wasn't an athlete. If you watch his last fight, you can see how he lacked fluidity, how stiff he moved. Greg Hardy is obviously an athlete. I'd love to see him do the show, make the UFC, and get his butt whipped across the ring in spectacular fashion. It'd be nice, if whilst it was happening, his opponent taunts him, jeering him with words like, "I ain't no woman, ain't gonna be that easy." Greg Hardy's trash. From his conduct on and off the gridiron, I just don't like the guy. That being said, I'm sure he is much more athletic than CM Punk. We'll see though.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 16, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> CM Punk wasn't an athlete. If you watch his last fight, you can see how he lacked fluidity, how stiff he moved. Greg Hardy is obviously an athlete. I'd love to see him do the show, make the UFC, and get his butt whipped across the ring in spectacular fashion. It'd be nice, if whilst it was happening, his opponent taunts him, jeering him with words like, "I ain't no woman, ain't gonna be that easy." Greg Hardy's trash. From his conduct on and off the gridiron, I just don't like the guy. That being said, I'm sure he is much more athletic than CM Punk. We'll see though.


He might be more athletic, but thats not why he's getting a ufc contract. The only reason he's there is because he's trash. His notoriety is his biggest asset to him and the ufc. Has nothing to do with his fighting ability.

CM punk's been training for at least 2 years with one of the best coaches in mma, Duke Roufus. He fought a guy that was 0-1 and was dominated by him, but the ufc still put him on the main card of a ppv event. (That sold 150k) There were 5 or 6 former champions or guys that challenged for a belt buried in the prelims or fight pass. I think the ufc is rapidly turning into the wwe. I may be in the minority, but want to see the guys who earned their spot winning fights not who has the most twitter followers. If I wanted to watch people talk bunch of shit with minimal skills I'll watch world star all day for free on youtube.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 16, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> He might be more athletic, but thats not why he's getting a ufc contract. The only reason he's there is because he's trash. His notoriety is his biggest asset to him and the ufc. Has nothing to do with his fighting ability.
> 
> CM punk's been training for at least 2 years with one of the best coaches in mma, Duke Roufus. He fought a guy that was 0-1 and was dominated by him, but the ufc still put him on the main card of a ppv event. (That sold 150k) There were 5 or 6 former champions or guys that challenged for a belt buried in the prelims or fight pass. I think the ufc is rapidly turning into the wwe. I may be in the minority, but want to see the guys who earned their spot winning fights not who has the most twitter followers. If I wanted to watch people talk bunch of shit with minimal skills I'll watch world star all day for free on youtube.


Yes, Hardy is trash, and yes, that's why he's there, notoriety. UFC is a business, they want butts in the seats and PPV orders being filled. That being said, if Hardy finds success, he'll find a new home, period. I think Hardy has a path to success that is much less narrow than Punk's, strictly because of that athletic talent. I agree that UFC needs to be competitive and put their real fights on the main card. Punk should've been an undercard fight.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 16, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yes, Hardy is trash


Nope. He is a monster. Just because you can kick his ass does not mean he is trash. I'm betting he strings off a bunch of wins!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 16, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yes, Hardy is trash, and yes, that's why he's there, notoriety. UFC is a business, they want butts in the seats and PPV orders being filled. That being said, if Hardy finds success, he'll find a new home, period. I think Hardy has a path to success that is much less narrow than Punk's, strictly because of that athletic talent. I agree that UFC needs to be competitive and put their real fights on the main card. Punk should've been an undercard fight.


I think they're moving backwards. Hardy has one fight that lasted 54 seconds and he's already signed to a development deal. It's supposed to be the best there is, but it's turning into a circus. When shit talking, looks (pvz), acting like an asshole, or being a pro athlete nfl, mlb, nhl or nba is more important than experience, record, or rank the sport loses credibility IMO.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> I think they're moving backwards. Hardy has one fight that lasted 54 seconds and he's already signed to a development deal. It's supposed to be the best there is, but it's turning into a circus. When shit talking, looks (pvz), acting like an asshole, or being a pro athlete nfl, mlb, nhl or nba is more important than experience, record, or rank the sport loses credibility IMO.


Looking back, it's almost rarely been "the best." In many cases the "best" guys came over from other promotions and rarely cut their teeth through the UFC ranks. Rousy being a huge outlier and there are some others but it's not quite a provable revenue stream yet, they've shown it can work but it's hardly a science, they are winging it, they need revenue streams and can't wait around for fighters to become great in other promotions hoping to bring their following and with it their money into the UFC.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 18, 2018)

HW is the only division you might still get by on athleticism alone. Not saying he'll beat ufc elite but Look at heavyweight and tell me it's as deep as lightweight yer outa yer fuckin mind. We'll always have a faccination with big dudes gorilla smashing other big dudes. The sport is in a constant state of evolution and transgression.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 18, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> HW is the only division you might still get by on athleticism alone. Not saying he'll beat ufc elite but Look at heavyweight and tell me it's as deep as lightweight yer outa yer fuckin mind. We'll always have a faccination with big dudes gorilla smashing other big dudes. The sport is in a constant state of evolution and transgression.


It's when physics really start to matter, gorilla meat hooks swinging make for some nasty big impact.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 18, 2018)

I read brock lesnar might fight the winner of stipe/dc in december.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 18, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> I read brock lesnar might fight the winner of stipe/dc in december.


he'll get rekt by either of those guys, Brock is not a great fighter imo, he's just big af with some ok wrestling


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 18, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> he'll get rekt by either of those guys, Brock is not a great fighter imo, he's just big af with some ok wrestling


I agree, I think J. Jones would whip his ass too.

I'd like to see a guy like Curtis Blaydes get a shot. He just ko'd overeem and overeem ko'd lesnar. He's 10-1 and his name curtis blaydes thats a badass name for a fighter.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 18, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> I agree, I think J. Jones would whip his ass too.
> 
> I'd like to see a guy like Curtis Blaydes get a shot. He just ko'd overeem and overeem ko'd lesnar. He's 10-1 and his name curtis blaydes thats a badass name for a fighter.


Dirty Curty  he'll get his shot


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 18, 2018)

Lesner vs Jones for a HW title eliminator


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 18, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> he'll get rekt by either of those guys, Brock is not a great fighter imo, he's just big af with some ok wrestling



He's a juicer and he'd get clowned by 95% of the heavybweights.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 19, 2018)

Corso312 said:


> He's a juicer and he'd get clowned by 95% of the heavybweights.


Punchers Chance? Lol


----------



## Mr.Jiujitsu (Jun 19, 2018)

Who here trains?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 19, 2018)

Thought about trying BJJ for years but health issue/timing have held me back. Have made some progress lately in the health department however the guy who owns/operates the only JJ academy for miles has a ridiculous pedo stash/ponytail so I'm gonna wait n see.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 21, 2018)

So Derm is staying at straw weight and Wonderboy wants to do away with kicks to the .....knee? Anyone want to wiegh in? I could help MD with a little.light cardio all joking aside she doesn't look overly lean the times she has made weight so I'm guessing diet is the issue. I know Mma isn't about inflicting long term injuries but if you take out all the moves which could result in injury away what would you be left with?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 3, 2018)

Fuck it I'll post three times in a row....this thread just fell behind bass fishing and rock throwing enthusiasts?...wtf...Mma times are tuff when...seriously tho 226 is stacked. Anyone wanna lay down some picks?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 3, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Fuck it I'll post three times in a row....this thread just fell behind bass fishing and rock throwing enthusiasts?...wtf...Mma times are tuff when...seriously tho 226 is stacked. Anyone wanna lay down some picks?


Fight weekend is almost here!!!!!


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 3, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Fuck it I'll post three times in a row....this thread just fell behind bass fishing and rock throwing enthusiasts?...wtf...Mma times are tuff when...seriously tho 226 is stacked. Anyone wanna lay down some picks?


Miocic, Holloway, Ngannou, Chiesa, Saki.

Hate to go against the Black Beast, but Ngannou is so scary powerful.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 3, 2018)

Hard picks....
Stipe, Holloway, BLACK BEAST, Pettis, Rountree Jr, Paulo Costa, Felder, Vannata, Moyle


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 3, 2018)

DC or Ortega could definitely win too close fights. Ide like to see Mike Perry smash Felder but I doubt he's skilled enough


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 4, 2018)

Picks are...
Lando
Assuncao
Felder
Costa (but I'd love nothing more than Hall to upset)
Chiesa 
Lewis 
Ortega 
Stipe (cheering for DC but my gut says Miocic)


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 4, 2018)

Just read that Max is out due to "concussion-like symptoms".


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Just read that Max is out due to "concussion-like symptoms".


That would be some very bad news.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 4, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> That would be some very bad news.


Yeah. Hopefully it's nothing serious and he's tip top soon.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 4, 2018)

That fucking blows! I was looking forward to that fight. Lots of people saying max needs to go to 155


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 4, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> That fucking blows! I was looking forward to that fight. Lots of people saying max needs to go to 155


He probably does eventually need to move up. It seems to me that people are assuming this came about due to weight cutting/dehydration without knowing anything to support that.

If the cut is tough on Max, I want to know how the fuck Ortega makes 45...that dude is huge. He made Frankie look like a little kid.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 5, 2018)

That fucking sucks man, hopefully it doesn't take too long for another match-up of the two.

Pretty sure he walks around at 170+, the constant weight cuts are killing him and it gets harder every time.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 5, 2018)

DC doesn't have to worry about making weight, so he'll win by dry hump.I'll be cheering for Stipe.
Holloway
Ngannou (I'd like lewis to win but don't think he has the gas tank or the will to get it done)
Chiesa

definitely a little off


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Corso312 (Jul 7, 2018)

So Cormier will not fight?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 7, 2018)

Corso312 said:


> So Cormier will not fight?


As far as I know he's fighting, but If he loses now he has an excuse.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 7, 2018)

Pettis subs dude!!!!! Huge win!!!!!!!


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 7, 2018)

What did I just watch? Ngannou/Lewis was hands down one of _the _worst HW fights I've seen in my 10+ years of watching MMA.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 7, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> Pettis subs dude!!!!! Huge win!!!!!!!


Pretty impressive. I thought Chiesa would be able to pressure and shut Pettis down.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> What did I just watch? Ngannou/Lewis was hands down one of _the _worst HW fights I've seen in my 10+ years of watching MMA.


Did he through the fight for money? That was terrible. Maybe Nagannau buddy dropped some coin in the Virgin Islands on a Lewis win?


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 7, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> Did he through the fight for money? That was terrible. Maybe Nagannau buddy dropped some coin in the Virgin Islands on a Lewis win?


I wonder if Stipe broke him. Rogan may be right, we might never the same fighter again.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 7, 2018)

wtf did i just watch Ngannou v Lewis was soooooo bad lets go DC stipe give us a show that last fight was wierd as fuck can't wait to hear post fight interview from Dana


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 7, 2018)

WTF!!!!

I didn't think he could do it. I love DC.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 7, 2018)

DC is insane!!!!


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 7, 2018)

I love that guy. I'll never pick against him again.

Speaking of which...I managed to go 0/4 on my main card picks. Good thing I'm not a gambling man.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 8, 2018)

The shit at the end was embarrassing! Leave the theatrics and bullshit in the wwe where it belongs. The last time Lesnar won in the ufc was in 2010 against shane carwin. 0-3 since then.He still has another six months to serve for a steroid suspension,and somehow he deserves title shot? Shameful!!!


----------



## Sortastupid (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Sortastupid (Jul 12, 2018)

Yup , everytime he talks I here Don King


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 12, 2018)

He had it out with Schaub on Twitter for saying some kick boxers are learning the hard way that Mma striking is plain different ie saki getting starched. Even when you spoon feed them a guy who'll "stand and bang" there's a nuance to mma. 

I get the idea of appropriating fans from other combat sports. It's just funny how Dana took it personal. How he thinks he benefits from bashing Brendan Schaub is beyond stupid.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 12, 2018)

He loves shitting on people. He does it to guys working for him all the time.He shit on mighty mouse for not fighting dilishaw. He's was pissed brian ortega wouldn't fight stephens, he said last weekends co main was one of the worst fights in history when two fights previous his chin was covered with the ngannou juice.

I agree with him on ortega and ngannou, but public shaming isn't going to help either side.

I think he's jealous schaub used to bang rousey.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 13, 2018)

Schaub said he and Dana are Eskimo bros  LMAO Ronda must be pissed.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 14, 2018)

Holy fuck price KOs brown with like 6 hammer fists from his back that was crazy I think Brown was out cold after the second shot. Wow POTN for sure


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 15, 2018)

I've never seen it before. I was surprised Price generated enough power to KO someone with one or two shots from his back.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 15, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> I've never seen it before. I was surprised Price generated enough power to KO someone with one or two shots from his back.


That was pretty impressive. Kind of reminds me of when Shane Carwin KO'd Frank Mir, those super short uppercuts that had so much explosive force behind them.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 16, 2018)

Th


socaljoe said:


> That was pretty impressive. Kind of reminds me of when Shane Carwin KO'd Frank Mir, those super short uppercuts that had so much explosive force behind them.


Shane Carwin was a tank. he came damn close to beating lesnar.


----------



## smokebros (Jul 16, 2018)

Nice. I didn't know there was an MMA thread on RIU. I've been a big fan of MMA for about 10 years now. I'm definitely going to sub up to follow along.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 16, 2018)

I think Stipe should have a rematch after watching that fight again Watch at 3:50 and 4:20. There are several warnings and pokes, but never seen anyone throw jabs with fingers fully extended at someones face like this. That's dirty.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 20, 2018)

Stipe should've taken more time when the opportunity was given. For the record I think any eye poke accidental or not....automatic point. It makes sense to parry your opponents attack with outstretched hands. But when you fuck up and put your fingers in your opponents eyes that's not his fault and now his gameplay is compromised ie brown v mitrione and we all remember how that ended for meathead. 

Stipe deserves a *immediate* rematch but that's not likely. Instead Cormier will make very short work of Brock unless USADA can prove what we already know  Then Stipe will get to be DCs farewell fight unless Bones weasels his way in there.

So what's the moral of the story RE steroids....take all the steroids....pls!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 22, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Stipe should've taken more time when the opportunity was given. For the record I think any eye poke accidental or not....automatic point. It makes sense to parry your opponents attack with outstretched hands. But when you fuck up and put your fingers in your opponents eyes that's not his fault and now his gameplay is compromised ie brown v mitrione and we all remember how that ended for meathead.
> 
> Stipe deserves a *immediate* rematch but that's not likely. Instead Cormier will make very short work of Brock unless USADA can prove what we already know  Then Stipe will get to be DCs farewell fight unless Bones weasels his way in there.
> 
> So what's the moral of the story RE steroids....take all the steroids....pls!


You don't get 5 minutes for an eye poke only low blows, which makes no sense at all.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 23, 2018)

I get to watch all fights.
I use iptv for tv
All big fights included when you sub.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 23, 2018)

Is it just me, or does this analysis come off as pretty awkward? Rashad handles himself like a professional, but the other guys seem to awkwardly dance around the fact that Rashad was Smith's last victim. I don't know, maybe it's just me. What do you guys think?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 23, 2018)

At 1:11 there when Goddard had them broken up Miocic should've protested for a Dr. or at least a few seconds to recover. Now he's protesting for a rematch. Prides a motherfucker.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Is it just me, or does this analysis come off as pretty awkward? Rashad handles himself like a professional, but the other guys seem to awkwardly dance around the fact that Rashad was Smith's last victim. I don't know, maybe it's just me. What do you guys think?


Yeah dude was being weird


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 23, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> At 1:11 there when Goddard had them broken up Miocic should've protested for a Dr. or at least a few seconds to recover. Now he's protesting for a rematch. Prides a motherfucker.


I really didn't think DC would pull it off but alot of people been taking about those eye pokes..jones taught dc well I guess


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 23, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> At 1:11 there when Goddard had them broken up Miocic should've protested for a Dr. or at least a few seconds to recover. Now he's protesting for a rematch. Prides a motherfucker.


If the doctor comes in and Stipe hesitates answering "how many fingers" the doctor stops the fight and he loses.

He should have a rematch even if there were no obvious intentional eye pokes. JDS ko'd cain in less than a minute. Rose ko'd Joanna 1st round.
Dillishaw ko's Garbrandt early second round. They all got immediate rematches.
Brock Lesnars last win in the ufc was against Shane Carwin in 2010. His last 2 fights he was ko'd in the first round. 

Damaging cornea's next two fights should be Stipe and Gustafsson.
DC should go to the wwe with rhonda & brock to get his $$ fight. 

Let MMA remain a sport where records and rankings mean something.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 26, 2018)

ufc fn Calgary.looks good stoked to see Alvarez v Poirier run it back and Aldo v Stephens promises to be quite violent indeed I always end up 50-50 So
Main card winners are
Alvarez
Stephens
Joanna
OAM
All by TKO except the latter by sub


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 26, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> ufc fn Calgary.looks good stoked to see Alvarez v Poirier run it back and Aldo v Stephens promises to be quite violent indeed I always end up 50-50 So
> Main card winners are
> Alvarez
> Stephens
> ...


I think Poirier wins then fights khabib.
If Aldo loses by ko I think he hangs it up. He was champion for a decade. now he's been ko'd 3 of his last 4


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 27, 2018)

Poirier 
Stephens
JJ
Hernandez 
Mein


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 28, 2018)

Eddie A
Aldo
JJ
OAM


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 28, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Poirier
> Stephens
> JJ
> Hernandez
> Mein


Damn I had a feeling aldo would win but I was rooting for stephens


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 28, 2018)

Good fights


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Aug 1, 2018)

That stand up in the main event is proof that *12-6 is beyond stupid*. Imo Goddard should've warned Eddie instead of taking position. I've seen repeated eye pokes=only verbal warnings (instead of point executions) so to me taking that position from Eddie seemed harsh. I know refs have their own subjective interpretations of the rules stupid ones included.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Aug 3, 2018)

Point executions? Deductions! 

TJ v Cody
Looks a little thin for a PPV 
Main event I'd pick TJ to win via strikes 4thRound
DJ will win 
Unfortunately casual fans give zero fucks bout 125ers so buyrates will be low.... too bad TJ v Cody is a wicked scrap Cody has amazing power in his right hand but TJ has so many weapons


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 3, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> That stand up in the main event is proof that *12-6 is beyond stupid*. Imo Goddard should've warned Eddie instead of taking position. I've seen repeated eye pokes=only verbal warnings (instead of point executions) so to me taking that position from Eddie seemed harsh. I know refs have their own subjective interpretations of the rules stupid ones included.


Goddard was the ref for DC vs Stipe. Plenty of eye pokes in that fight to penalize.
I thought the co main was stopped a little early too.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> That stand up in the main event is proof that *12-6 is beyond stupid*. Imo Goddard should've warned Eddie instead of taking position. I've seen repeated eye pokes=only verbal warnings (instead of point executions) so to me taking that position from Eddie seemed harsh. I know refs have their own subjective interpretations of the rules stupid ones included.


Nah, fuck eddy. I'm tired of eddy alveres, guys chin is so depleted it's always just a matter of time...Eddys figher pilot response has sizzled out, he doesn't seem dangerous when he's hurt anymore.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 4, 2018)

This sucks. Bad decision.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> This sucks. Bad decision.


Controversial for sure. But I think there's a case to be made for Cejudo. To me, it seems like DJ is super consistent, but doesn't really offer up these flashes or explosions, so it stands out more when Cejudo explodes into a takedown.

If you judge the fight as a whole, I think DJ won. But each round taken by itself, I can see how Cejudo got the nod.

I'm not saying it was a good decision, but I'm not really saying it was a bad one either.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 4, 2018)

That was easy!!!!!!! Dillishaw the best


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 4, 2018)

Garbrandt is a one trick pony, having power can work against you when you chase it.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 4, 2018)

Fuck Dillashaw and fuck Cejudo!!


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2018)

Dillashaw is a punk, but what he did tonight is undeniable. I hope Dom comes back and beats him again.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Dillashaw is a punk, but what he did tonight is undeniable. I hope Dom comes back and beats him again.


I agree on both statements


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Aug 7, 2018)

Just rewatched Cejuto v DJ. I score it 3-2 for Cejuto. 3rd round was the hardest one to score take downs with no top control vs leg kicks vs octagon control. The other 4 rounds were straight forward IMO


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 8, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Just rewatched Cejuto v DJ. I score it 3-2 for Cejuto. 3rd round was the hardest one to score take downs with no top control vs leg kicks vs octagon control. The other 4 rounds were straight forward IMO


It sucks to see DJs streak end like that with a split d and him claiming injury. If he really tore his LCL and possibly broke something then he smokes Cejudo in the 3rd fight


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 8, 2018)

Dj comes back beats Cejudo and retires


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 8, 2018)

I haven't seen a fighter who adapts to styles as well as DJ does. When they rematch, I think DJ gets his title back.

Look at the difference between his first fight with Ian McCall, which I still think McCall won, compared to the second fight that DJ ran away with.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 8, 2018)

He broke his foot pretty early in that fight, the fact he hung in for 5 rounds is amazing. A lot of people would've been looking for a way out after that.

I'd imagine that didn't make stopping take downs or getting up very easy. IF he gets a rematch he wins pretty easily i think. He barely lost with a broken foot and a torn lcl whatever that is.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Aug 8, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> He broke his foot pretty early in that fight, the fact he hung in for 5 rounds is amazing. A lot of people would've been looking for a way out after that.
> 
> I'd imagine that didn't make stopping take downs or getting up very easy. IF he gets a rematch he wins pretty easily i think. He barely lost with a broken foot and a torn lcl whatever that is.


100%! I broke my foot once can't imagine fighting a world class killer in a cage in that shape. Got to hand it to Henry, most guys wouldn't eat a head kick, roll an ankle then comeback to beat Mighty Mouse. That strong Mexican fro probably soaked up some of that head kick 

The sad thing with DJ is since beating Borg he's had a shoulder surgery, now a broken foot and likely a LCL tear. I hope he comes back and retires as 125LB king but you can't dismiss how much better Cejuto has looked. Plus DJ will be rehabbing injuries instead of sharpening his (mad)skills...your right he still probably does it he's Mighty Mouse.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2018)

You know dana white told the judges to give it to Henry if it goes to decision. Close doesn't beat the champ.. looking a little better then the last time he fucked you up doesn't win you the belt. Fuck the ufc and fuck nate Diaz too, that fucken pussy.... I know nate smokes a lot of weed. If you're reading this, muthafuck your ass bitch. Not getting knocked out doesn't win you fights.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 12, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> He broke his foot pretty early in that fight, the fact he hung in for 5 rounds is amazing. A lot of people would've been looking for a way out after that.
> 
> I'd imagine that didn't make stopping take downs or getting up very easy. IF he gets a rematch he wins pretty easily i think. He barely lost with a broken foot and a torn lcl whatever that is.


I agree 100


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You know dana white told the judges to give it to Henry if it goes to decision. Close doesn't beat the champ.. looking a little better then the last time he fucked you up doesn't win you the belt. Fuck the ufc and fuck nate Diaz too, that fucken pussy.... I know nate smokes a lot of weed. If you're reading this, muthafuck your ass bitch. Not getting knocked out doesn't win you fights.


Someone's fired up! Lol


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Aug 13, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Someone's fired up! Lol


 I scored it 48-47 Cejuto. I would argue 49-46 Cejuto makes more sense than scoring it in favour of DJ. I know leg kicks hurt but takedowns count and so does octagon control/control in general being on top is worth something. As for the leg kicks DJ was wearing it more than Cejuto was.


mr sunshine said:


> Close doesn't beat the champ.. looking a little better then the last time he fucked you up doesn't win you the belt


 What were your scorecards like? Dj's corner told him it was 2-2 going into the 5th round and there's no way in hell DJ took round 5. That could've been a little cornerman psychology it was a close fight not controversial IMO


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Aug 25, 2018)

sandhagen is a fuckin monster the ref insists on massive CTE% great fight should'be been stopped in the 1st. Thought he brook his arm crazy fight.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 26, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> sandhagen is a fuckin monster the ref insists on massive CTE% great fight should'be been stopped in the 1st. Thought he brook his arm crazy fight.


Right...I was screaming STOP THE FIGHT!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 19, 2018)

Bone's is back! Suspensions up 10/28, UFC @ MSG 11/3????


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 20, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Bone's is back! Suspensions up 10/28, UFC @ MSG 11/3????


Lots of talk about Jones being a USADA snitch to knock 30 months off his suspension. Dude's a hell of a fighter, but he's constantly his own worst enemy.

Not sure if you guys saw, you probably did, but Kid Yamamoto died earlier this week at 41. Pretty sad news.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Sep 21, 2018)

Yeah 


socaljoe said:


> Not sure if you guys saw, you probably did, but Kid Yamamoto died earlier this week at 41. Pretty sad news.


His diagnosis only came out a short while ago. Sad stuff. Bones has always been a narc fuck that guy i hope he comes back clean and waffles to throw even more shade on his already tarnished career


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 21, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Lots of talk about Jones being a USADA snitch to knock 30 months off his suspension. Dude's a hell of a fighter, but he's constantly his own worst enemy.
> 
> Not sure if you guys saw, you probably did, but Kid Yamamoto died earlier this week at 41. Pretty sad news.


USADA does that? He must've had a lot of shit on someone for 30 months.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 21, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> USADA does that? He must've had a lot of shit on someone for 30 months.


That's what the chatter is saying.

Check out this article. The guy who wrote it is pretty detail and research oriented, and I haven't seen him make any wild, unsubstantiated speculation in the past.

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2018/9/19/17881418/jon-jones-reduced-ban-usada-snitching-clause-ufc-news


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 21, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Yeah
> 
> His diagnosis only came out a short while ago. Sad stuff. Bones has always been a narc fuck that guy i hope he comes back clean and waffles to throw even more shade on his already tarnished career


You've gotta wonder how long Kid had cancer though. I know there are some really aggressive forms of it, but even then a month seems awfully fast. Regardless, a true loss for mma...he was one of the greats at the lighter weight classes before those classes really gained any recognition.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 22, 2018)

Jon Jones coming back to rule heavyweight


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Sep 24, 2018)

Nobody talkin Khabib Connor? I hope Khabib beats the living fook out of Connor. Corner stoppage in the 4th round or the eagle may take a left and  wake to 26-1


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Sep 28, 2018)

If Rory wins Belator would have a legit argument for having G.O.A.T talent in their stable. Will be tuning in to see Pico too...legit card (geriatric bout excluded) Lima Koreshkov best will have to stay up for that one.


----------



## captiankush (Oct 5, 2018)

Khabib made weight
Conner made weight

We have ourselves a fight.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 5, 2018)

captiankush said:


> Khabib made weight
> Conner made weight
> 
> We have ourselves a fight.


I hope Khabib grinds Conor into a fine paste over 5 rounds, beats him so bad he never wants to fight again.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 5, 2018)

I'd like to see Khabib win and retire 27-0


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dude.. Khabib is going to win no doubt about it


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 5, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude.. Khabib is going to win no doubt about it


Jesus...I'll never forget that fight. The way he mauled a legit fighter in Barboza, made him look like an amateur.


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 6, 2018)

I hope khabib gets mcrousey in a kimura and breaks his arm like Mir did to Nogueira.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2018)

Tonys back!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 6, 2018)

Glad Khabib won, but those after fight shenanigans are fucking shameful.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2018)

Conner got punked. Read that some guy sucker punched him after he quit too. Lmao.. Dana white is sad af


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2018)

https://streamable.com/mzxwt


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 7, 2018)

dana white's the biggest hypocrite in the world. I think they all learned a valuable lesson about making shit personal. If you attack peoples families.and friends you cross a line and get what you deserve no matter the location. If you stir up a storm don't bitch when in rains


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Oct 7, 2018)

Classic black beast his ball were hot lmao. Can't wait to hear him on JRE! Amazing display of sportsmanship in the comain unfortunately the main event will be what people will spin. I'm not surprised


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 7, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> dana white's the biggest hypocrite in the world. I think they all learned a valuable lesson about making shit personal. If you attack peoples families.and friends you cross a line and get what you deserve no matter the location. If you stir up a storm don't bitch when in rains


Talk shit, get hit.


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 7, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Classic black beast his ball were hot lmao. Can't wait to hear him on JRE! Amazing display of sportsmanship in the comain unfortunately the main event will be what people will spin. I'm not surprised


UFC allows and encourages mcgregor to be an asshole, and once again him and his boys start shit and are protected. Mcgregor is the one that started throwing punches at Khabibs team, again.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Oct 7, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> and once again him and his boys start shit


How many wrongs make a right? Weak display for everyone involved especially team Khabib. Also super flying Danis just made him way more famous than he deserves. Meanwhile 1/2 million casual fans take to google....who the fook is that guy?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> How many wrongs make a right? Weak display for everyone involved especially team Khabib. Also super flying Danis just made him way more famous than he deserves. Meanwhile 1/2 million casual fans take to google....who the fook is that guy?


Why did pussy ass danis admit to possibly having a concussion? He's obviously going to sue. No other reason I can think of to make your team look weak as fuck. 


Conner should stop fucking with Russians.


----------



## SB85 (Oct 11, 2018)

McGregor needs to humble himself, and improve on his ground game/ there is no need for him to rush into a rematch.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 26, 2018)

Tough break for Michael Johnson, having to face the goat on short notice isn't in his best interest. Let's hope he manages to escape with his life.


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 26, 2018)

I thought he was gonna leave the UFC? They must've backed up a dump truck full of cash to keep him on the roster. The UFC know 2-4 fighters don't grow on trees.
https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2018/10/25/18021336/ufc-artem-lobov-if-they-cut-zubaira-tukhugov-i-want-to-be-gone-as-well-mma-news


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 26, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> I thought he was gonna leave the UFC? They must've backed up a dump truck full of cash to keep him on the roster. The UFC know 2-4 fighters don't grow on trees.
> https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2018/10/25/18021336/ufc-artem-lobov-if-they-cut-zubaira-tukhugov-i-want-to-be-gone-as-well-mma-news


Artem lobov vs John Jones, book it. Let's end the greatest of all time debate once and for all.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 3, 2018)

I didn't realize the Cormier v Lewis fight was tonight, just saw weigh-in stuff yesterday.

So who do you all got? Cormier is the obvious pick in the main event, but Lewis is a serious dark horse in the division...I mean, the dude looks sloppy as hell and his conditioning sucks, but he goes out there and keeps on winning. I don't think Cormier loses tonight, or at all as HW champ before retiring, but who knows...


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 3, 2018)

If DC gets hit he can lose. I think Derek is a bit of a sleeper and plays that he doesn't have a gas tank but that right that ended Volkov didn't look like it came from someone exhausted imo.

I'm looking forward to Adesanya & Brunson


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 3, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> If DC gets hit he can lose. I think Derek is a bit of a sleeper and plays that he doesn't have a gas tank but that right that ended Volkov didn't look like it came from someone exhausted imo.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Adesanya & Brunson


You know, I hadn't thought of that...Lewis could very well be sandbagging just to lull people into thinking he's got a shit gas tank. If so, he's a damn genius.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 3, 2018)

DC sure made that look easy, dude is a real force at HW. Got busy building a quantum board setup and forgot about the fights, luckily I was able to tune in just before the main event. Gonna have to go back and watch the Weidman fight and the Adesanya fight.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> DC sure made that look easy, dude is a real force at HW. Got busy building a quantum board setup and forgot about the fights, luckily I was able to tune in just before the main event. Gonna have to go back and watch the Weidman fight and the Adesanya fight.


A lot of great fights on the early prelims and prelims too.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2018)

Did I ever tell you guys about that time I landed a head kick on a fly?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 9, 2018)

Any thoughts on funky Ben v Lawler? Personally I'd rather see him and Till or Thompson as Robbie seems a little past his prime. I think Askren does what he wants in that fight then they give him GSP or Woodley. 

*Side note* how fuckin deadly did style bender look against Brunson? Nasty striking want to see him and Till face off down the road. 

Was rooting for Wiedman so I hope he bounces back after another tough loss


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Any thoughts on funky Ben v Lawler? Personally I'd rather see him and Till or Thompson as Robbie seems a little past his prime. I think Askren does what he wants in that fight then they give him GSP or Woodley.
> 
> *Side note* how fuckin deadly did style bender look against Brunson? Nasty striking want to see him and Till face off down the road.
> 
> Was rooting for Wiedman so I hope he bounces back after another tough loss


Ben will dry hump him to decision or lawler will knock his ass out. I'd like to see Ben against colby covington or a sick ass jujitsu guy like demian maia.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Ben will dry hump him to decision or lawler will knock his ass out. I'd like to see Ben against colby covington or a sick ass jujitsu guy like demian maia.


I'd rather see Maia go over to Quintet or the EB combat jiu jitsu.

Covington and Usman have to be on that short list after a fight or two for Ben. Do you think he'd actually fight Woodley, they've hinted that it won't happen?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I'd rather see Maia go over to Quintet or the EB combat jiu jitsu.
> 
> Covington and Usman have to be on that short list after a fight or two for Ben. Do you think he'd actually fight Woodley, they've hinted that it won't happen?


He doesn't deserve to fight woodley, imo. He's gotta beat 2 top 5s first. I don't believe he should get to fight the king till he gets past a couple killers.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 10, 2018)

WTF was that elbow!?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 10, 2018)

Holy fuck zombie down that was fuckin nutz what a wierd buzzer beater crumples the zombie


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> WTF was that elbow!?


My thought exactly. I thought it was a headbutt as Yair came back up...who would've thought that awkward elbow could have KO power...I guess it's like they say, it's the one you don't see coming that gets you.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 18, 2018)

Anyone catch the card yesterday? Pretty lack lustre line up but Walkers KO of Roundtree was one hell of a debut. Nasty clinch elbows. He ate one hook setting it up but otherwise a very slick finish. I'd be interested to see who has to dance with the back flipping 6'5er down the road.....very scary prospect


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 18, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Anyone catch the card yesterday? Pretty lack lustre line up but Walkers KO of Roundtree was one hell of a debut. Nasty clinch elbows. He ate one hook setting it up but otherwise a very slick finish. I'd be interested to see who has to dance with the back flipping 6'5er down the road.....very scary prospect


Definitely nasty elbows. I hope this isn't a fluke performance and we have a new threat at lhw...that division kinda sucks.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 24, 2018)

Anyone thoughts on last nights main event stoppage? I think the criteria for defending yourself intelligently wasn't being met. Good stoppage in my books. Was Curtis weaving? Looked more like he was on roller skates to me.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 24, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Anyone thoughts on last nights main event stoppage? I think the criteria for defending yourself intelligently wasn't being met. Good stoppage in my books. Was Curtis weaving? Looked more like he was on roller skates to me.


He was hurt bad but I do think if given the chance he may have been able to recover. Blades has a chin on him.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 24, 2018)

I got Tito with the KO

**the UFC fighter profiles website is horseshit now imo


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 24, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I got Tito with the KO
> 
> **the UFC fighter profiles website is horseshit now imo


Chuck looks like he's in better shape now then he was in his prime.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 24, 2018)

Tito might go to sleep, again.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 24, 2018)

He looks slow as shit, maybe he's trying to throw us off. 
I agree the dude looks to be in absolutely insane shape for what like 50!?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 24, 2018)

When I think of chuck I always think of that interview he did with good morning Texas all pilled up when the dude interviewing him asks him straight up if he's alright


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 26, 2018)

I hear ubereem.is calling out Derrick Lewis. Just me or living proof that getting starched over and over affects ones ability to make decisions. Then again he did just beat a guy making a ufc debut and It's been almost one year to the day since we've seen his stupid fuckin flatlined head bounce off an octagon floor."........ That's forever in CTE years.


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 28, 2018)

BakeoutTV........new to me.For any of the Frank Shamrock fans in here.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 6, 2018)

I just rewatched fury v wilder. Did anyone think wilder v fury was a draw? Aside from Deontae showing he can eat jabs like they're gummy bears we got to see what happens when he fights a bigger far more skilled opponent. Not sure how the commission can justify the scoring as it wasn't even remotely close but I'm not surprised.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 6, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> I just rewatched fury v wilder. Did anyone think wilder v fury was a draw? Aside from Deontae showing he can eat jabs like they're gummy bears we got to see what happens when he fights a bigger far more skilled opponent. Not sure how the commission can justify the scoring as it wasn't even remotely close but I'm not surprised.


During and immediately after the fight, no. I thought Fury clearly won on the boxing cards even with the knockdowns.

Ignoring the rules of scoring a boxing bout neither guy won. Both walked out of there conscious.
Without scorecards we could say Wilder got some of the better shots with greater power and scored the knockdowns. From 'who got beat up' we might say that Fury got more beat up overall. He almost got ktfo. He might have been flashed out and came back?

I've recently come to a conclusion within myself that I wish they would do away with ALL judging across the board.

Someone wins or it's a draw. If nobody wins, why declare a winner, stupidest shit ever, and it's been this way for ever and we just accept it. Too many poor decisions or outright robberies or draws that should have been where a winner was named.

Ditch the judges, KO or draw.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 7, 2018)

Anybody else here more excited to see Bullet vs Joanna (ex)Champion than Holloway vs Ortega? Hopefully both are amazing fights, but I kind of feel like Holloway is going to win a pretty lopsided fight...unless Ortega manages another hail mary win.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 8, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Anybody else here more excited to see Bullet vs Joanna (ex)Champion than Holloway vs Ortega? Hopefully both are amazing fights, but I kind of feel like Holloway is going to win a pretty lopsided fight...unless Ortega manages another hail mary win.


Holloway seems a little off to me, slurring his words. I dont know if its the weight cut or what.

I think bullet ko's joanna. She beat holly holm and IMO amanda nunes in their second fight. Both of them are much bigger than her. Should be good fights. I wanna see Kyle Botchiak his last was crazy.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 8, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Holloway seems a little off to me, slurring his words. I dont know if its the weight cut or what.
> 
> I think bullet ko's joanna. She beat holly holm and IMO amanda nunes in their second fight. Both of them are much bigger than her. Should be good fights. I wanna see Kyle Botchiak his last was crazy.


Fair enough but I'd add that Ortega seems a bit in over his head, happy he made it this far.
One of his responses in an interview this week he hesitated for only an instant when referring to himself as wanting to be "the best" and I'm paraphrasing he said something like one of the best, which seems minute, but these attitudes are powerful when bodies are put under stress.

Max has been consistent about being the pound for pound goat, and until Ortega can prove otherwise I think it's Max's fight to lose.

I think Valentina beats the shit out of Joanna, however I see it being an incredibly fiery striking fest.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 8, 2018)

Some winning picks 
Blessed aka mad max 
Bullet 
Nelson fotn 
Santos (most violent otn)
If Ortega gets the strap I'm still happy as he's a true martial artist and seems like an all round cool guy...still pickin the Hawaian punch


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 8, 2018)

Holloway
valentina
Nelson
Bochniak
I never bet against russian fighters.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 8, 2018)

Gunnar with the elbow from fuckin downtown Iceland nice comeback


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 8, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Gunnar with the elbow from fuckin downtown Iceland nice comeback


Blood fountain


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 8, 2018)

Well shit, I was way off on that main event. Holloway and Ortega brought it hard, and Ortega had way more for Max than I gave him credit for. Great fight.

I was a little underwhelmed by Valentina and Joanna...I had hoped Joanna would have a little more, but she just looked outmatched for much of the fight.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 8, 2018)

That was great!!!!!! Holloway is Great!!!!!!


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 8, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> That was great!!!!!! Holloway is Great!!!!!!


His style reminds me of all the good things Nick Diaz does striking-wise with better takedown defense.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice to see good fights without all the circus sideshows


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 15, 2018)

Ragin Al Iaquinta walks out to the Sopranos theme song, priceless. I hope he beat s the shit outta this doucebag lee.
barboza vs Hooker was a hell of fight, if you didn't see it you missed a great scrap.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2018)

Al''s a tough motherfucker. Can you imagine how strong you'd have to be for kabib to think your stong? This guy needs Dustin next... hell crush Dustin with the quickness, Dustin is way less durable then lee. ... after that they should feed raging AL some conner McGregor.. he'd also win that fight easily. I just don't see him beating furg or kabib, ever...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 17, 2018)

askren beats lawler...what ya say sunshine 6mths ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 17, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> askren beats lawler...what ya say sunshine 6mths ?


I don't gamble no more, I've changed my ways. Started crusing for jesus and shit.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 17, 2018)

What a boring fight that'd be if Askren won.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't gamble no more, I've changed my ways. Started crusing for jesus and shit.


Oh good for you, I personally think Jesus can suck a bag of dicks, but whatever works I say


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 19, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Al''s a tough motherfucker. Can you imagine how strong you'd have to be for kabib to think your stong? This guy needs Dustin next... hell crush Dustin with the quickness, Dustin is way less durable then lee. ... after that they should feed raging AL some conner McGregor.. he'd also win that fight easily. I just don't see him beating furg or kabib, ever...


I've gotta watch that fight. Lee has really established himself as a top talent in my view, and for Al to clearly beat him puts Al right in the mix of things at the top. Perhaps he doesn't have what it takes to beat T Ferg or Khabib, but the dude is legit. I've got Al over Conor if they get matched up


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 19, 2018)

Al is the only guy to put up with Khabib, he smokes Conor. I want to see Al and Conor next. Then I would like to see Khabib vs Tony. If that fight for the belt can't happen I don't want to see Tferg fight until he can fight Khabib. I think Al can beat Tony but want to see Tony against Khabib before I make up my mind on that fight. 

If you have Al win against Tony then we kind of cheat ourselves out of some fun fights. Let the fun fights play out before we ruin narratives.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 19, 2018)

I don't want to see Max anywhere near LW until ~2020


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 19, 2018)

Calling GSP vs McGregor for the 165# strap announced at 12-29 UFC 232
...or maybe they open the 165# division with GSP standing champ like they did Rousey.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 23, 2018)

WOW!!! The ufc is a becoming a joke.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 23, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't gamble no more, I've changed my ways. Started crusing for jesus and shit.


Where's that thread?


----------



## Fixed up (Dec 23, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> WOW!!! The ufc is a becoming a joke.


The guy is a world class loser.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

So, I'm no Jon Jones defender. I think the guy has been a tremendous fuckup and has proven to be _the _single biggest detriment to his own career.

Now that I have that out of the way...I'd highly recommend watching this video where Joe Rogan interviews Jeff Novitsky on his podcast from today, 12/27, where they go very in depth on the Jon Jones case and how the most recent positive test isn't necessarily what it appears to be.




Food for thought...


----------



## Fixed up (Dec 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> So, I'm no Jon Jones defender. I think the guy has been a tremendous fuckup and has proven to be _the _single biggest detriment to his own career.
> 
> Now that I have that out of the way...I'd highly recommend watching this video where Joe Rogan interviews Jeff Novitsky on his podcast from today, 12/27, where they go very in depth on the Jon Jones case and how the most recent positive test isn't necessarily what it appears to be.
> 
> ...


Except that guy is now a UFC employee. Brendan Schaubs take is much more accurate than three guys paid by the UFC.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 27, 2018)

Fixed up said:


> Except that guy is now a UFC employee. Brendan Schaubs take is much more accurate than three guys paid by the UFC.


What's Shaub's take?


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 27, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's Shaub's take?


That he and Jones are eskimo bros via pee cup.


----------



## Fixed up (Dec 27, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's Shaub's take?


It’s something like 34 minutes in.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 28, 2018)

The problem with this is the athletic commission aren't ufc emplyees. I don't see a government commission giving a license to someone who was dirty. If what they're saying about long term metabolites is bullshit would they go on tv to announce it and bring this media shit storm? How long would it take before chemists and experts in the field disproved it?

I think some of the positive tests came from this past August when he was suspended. I've never used steroids, but I don 't think its a year round thing when you're not fighting.

Some info i found about this.
Because of its fairly weaker strength than Dianabol, the doses required to elicit effects from Tbol are considered to be quite high (this will be explained shortly in the *Tbol* doses section of this profile).

Probably not something you microdose.
if you scroll down you'll see where it says it has a detection window of 12 months.

https://www.steroidal.com/steroid-profiles/turinabol/
what they should do is not report amounts below a certain threshold. If it doesn't really help performance why create these kinds of problems? This situation doesn't make sense and is a lose lose for everyone except maybe the LA forum.


----------



## Fixed up (Dec 28, 2018)

It’s been 18 months. Training is for sure when they want to be using it. You can train like an animal and have incredible recovery to be able to do it over and over while healing injuries instead of creating them. 

He failed 4 other tests since July leading up to this but the UFC has changed their policy of reporting it. 

The big problem is he had trace amounts 18 months ago that he got suspended for and 18 months later he now has a higher level. If you are to believe this bs he’s the only person on the planet where the drug multiplies.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

The real problem is we are basing tests on 1 study.
Fact is Navitsky doesn't know, commissions don't know, all they know is Jones keeps popping dirty.
Metabolite or not, you dirty mofo.

Shaub makes an interesting point.. all the compounding conflating negative shit with Jones and we are to believe he wouldn't use gear? ok..


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Nobody gonna ask Cyborg about how her face look like that sitting next to Jon as everyone focus on steroid use?

*apologies if she's clean, but how tho?


----------



## Fixed up (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Nobody gonna ask Cyborg about how her face look like that sitting next to Jon as everyone focus on steroid use?
> 
> *apologies if she's clean, but how tho?


She’s an obvious steroid abuser but she is fairly new to the UFC so she was doing it in other organizations that don’t test.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 28, 2018)

The ufc fucked themselves by changing the ped testing. They wanted to pat themselves on the back by cleaning up the sport and it came back to bite them in the ass.

The most surprising thing to me is that people are surprised. The rules don't apply to everyone anymore. Your ppv buys determine what you can and can't get away with. Their biggest star assaulted ufc employees on purpose and was rewarded with a huge payday fight, a press conference and an advertisement on the mat for his whiskey. Keep rewarding bad behavior and bending rules this is what you get. Why wouldn't guys think they can do as they please without issue?


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

going to go ahead and pick both underdawgs

I got Alexander and Amanda with upsets


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> going to go ahead and pick both underdawgs
> 
> I got Alexander and Amanda with upsets


X2 
some other winning picks are...
Chiesa(rnc)
Arlovski(dec.)
Latifi(dec.)
Mendes(TKO)
Anderson(dec.)
Hall(KO)
& Penn(actofgod)
even the prelims are compelling
The drama is with usada is less so Imo 
The ufc jumped the shark with this shit when they gave out trt exemptions only to impose preposterous rules they had no intention of following in the first place 
Don't get me started on Dana's favouritism not to mention he's the lamest Eskimo bro ever


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 29, 2018)

So,if this shit stays in your system for x amount of years,will they ever try and book Jones in Vegas again? Wouldn't that be a risky move,hoping he passes?


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 29, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> So,if this shit stays in your system for x amount of years,will they ever try and book Jones in Vegas again? Wouldn't that be a risky move,hoping he passes?


Shit is about to hit the fan. ANYTHING showing in your system historically puts your ass on the sidelines... Vegas' actions are inline with this thinking. 

California licensing Jones is as far as I know the ONLY and major outlier.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 29, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Shit is about to hit the fan. ANYTHING showing in your system historically puts your ass on the sidelines... Vegas' actions are inline with this thinking.
> 
> California licensing Jones is as far as I know the ONLY and major outlier.


California is where he pissed hot and went to arbitration. They were already familiar with the details of the case is why he was able to be licensed.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 29, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> California is where he pissed hot and went to arbitration. They were already familiar with the details of the case is why he was able to be licensed.


You don't get licensed while popping hot, that's why Nevada said no. California is breaking all precedence in protocol as far as we've seen by licensing him.

Details of Jon's past case are outside of scope of testing. Did you pop? Then you don't get licensed. He got a pass, that's why people are wondering why he isn't still sitting until he's consistently pissing clean.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 29, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> You don't get licensed while popping hot, that's why Nevada said no. California is breaking all precedence in protocol as far as we've seen by licensing him.
> 
> Details of Jon's past case are outside of scope of testing. Did you pop? Then you don't get licensed. He got a pass, that's why people are wondering why he isn't still sitting until he's consistently pissing clean.


Not really breaking all precedence brock lesnar fought mark hunt without being part of usada testing for six months. Thats not supposed to happen. Then thers the test of his that disappeared due to "technical glitch" on usada's website a few weeks ago. Just in time to help DC get his money fight. 
Notice DC hasn't cried about that drug using junkie getting a pass or 2 yet.
http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/25511469/brock-lesnar-change-number-drug-tests-result-technical-glitch-usada-says

California athletic commission say Jones paid his due, people need to get over it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 29, 2018)

None of what you said addresses Jones failing for an illegal substance whether he was serving time (or have served) for the offense. The presence of the substance or a metabolite as result of using is still in his body. He popped.

Did Brock pop dirty or did they fail to test him? I'd say Brock fighting is another example of $ > ethics in claiming to test these athletes to weed out dirty ones.

I don't care if they let them use steroids or not, only making observations of how they are letting an athlete compete that popped dirty.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 29, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> None of what you said addresses Jones failing for an illegal substance whether he was serving time (or have served) for the offense. The presence of the substance or a metabolite as result of using is still in his body. He popped.
> 
> Did Brock pop dirty or did they fail to test him? I'd say Brock fighting is another example of $ > ethics in claiming to test these athletes to weed out dirty ones.
> I don't care if they let them use steroids or not, only making observations of how they are letting an athlete compete that popped dirty.


They gave him an exemption so he wasn't being tested for the 6 months prior to the fight. Was tested after the fight and was dirty making the fight a no contest. UFC knew he was dirty they wanted him on ufc 200. Mark Hunt is sueing the ufc over it.

The amounts being found and the sources should be considered. Theres an olympic cross country skier suspended 18 months for lip balm. Thats a little excessive imo

Gus is possibly getting fined $10-30 k. For wearing a non approved reebok shirt. Thats fucked up.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 29, 2018)

Champ champ mother fucker way to go lioness


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 29, 2018)

That was fucking nuts!!!!!!!!


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 30, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Champ champ mother fucker way to go lioness


She out-cyborged Cyborg. Fucking love it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 30, 2018)

I seen that KO coming, Cyborg looked depleted from that weight cut and Lioness looked thicc in a healthy way.

Amanda punches are too crisp too precise, and years and years now with Parillo and Cyborg still a bit sloppy, not a slight towards Parillo.

Gus honestly looked like he's about 5years worth of dbol behind Jones.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2019)

Henrys looking huge right now, tj lost a lot of muscle. I get the feeling Henrys about to shove one of his gold medals up tj's ass.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 15, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> Henrys looking huge right now, tj lost a lot of muscle. I get the feeling Henrys about to shove one of his gold medals up tj's ass.


Everyone be sure to sign up for your ESPN+ free trial the night before/of the fight so you can get this inaugural event free of charge. Be sure to cancel within that week so you don't get charged or keep it if you want, I might, not decided yet.

Can Henry starch TJ or lay-fuck him for 5 rounds? Will TJ have enough energy after the many weeks-long weight-cut to keep up with the Olympic gold medalist!?

Find out!? This Weekend!?

I haven't picked yet..


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 16, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Everyone be sure to sign up for your ESPN+ free trial the night before/of the fight so you can get this inaugural event free of charge. Be sure to cancel within that week so you don't get charged or keep it if you want, I might, not decided yet.
> 
> Can Henry starch TJ or lay-fuck him for 5 rounds? Will TJ have enough energy after the many weeks-long weight-cut to keep up with the Olympic gold medalist!?
> 
> ...


The question about the wieght cut is the one I keep asking....TJ doesn't look like he can get any more shredded....and Cejuto can "layfuck" like a MFer
I like the card minus the pvz v ostovich fight ESPN obviously likes the foxy boxing vibe with DV undertones


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 19, 2019)

Fuck!!! Cowboy has to in everyones top 5 favs now. What a fighter!!!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

Told you that gold medal was gunna find it's way up tjs ass. Now he'll try to go back up and get ktfo again because he stopped all his momentum with that body changing weight cut. He'll never be the same....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

Mighty mouse would have killed tj, he's lucky he was able to avoid him.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 19, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> Mighty mouse would have killed tj, he's lucky he was able to avoid him.


...dude this interview is rough


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Way to go Henry! Put a stop to that shit real quick. And Cowboy was awesome, dude has to be the p4p most entertaining fighter.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> ...dude this interview is rough


Tj is a horrible loser, I love that he got the shit beat out of him. I love that cowboy won too, McGregor's gunna get lit up if he can't knock him out quick. I think Henry will beat Tj at 135 and take his belt.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2019)

This means Cejudo is in line as p4p talks? Takes care of 2 greats in last 2 fights. DC, Holloway, Cejudo? Or Holloway, Amanda, DC? How does this shit work?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 20, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> This means Cejudo is in line as p4p talks? Takes care of 2 greats in last 2 fights. DC, Holloway, Cejudo? Or Holloway, Amanda, DC? How does this shit work?


It's not a real thing so you can make it up as you go


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> It's not a real thing so you can make it up as you go


Amanda, Holloway, Woodly?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 22, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> Tj is a horrible loser, I love that he got the shit beat out of him. I love that cowboy won too, McGregor's gunna get lit up if he can't knock him out quick. I think Henry will beat Tj at 135 and take his belt.


100% agree with all points made. In a perfect world it would've gone on a smidge longer...mostly cuz I'd enjoy seeing him humbled and partially cuz the guys taken the low road with the bitching. With any luck the next time he's about to go out the third man in the cage says fuck it.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 22, 2019)

My favorite moment from the card was Denis Bermudez's retirement speech. Too bad his message of support and resilience will be eclipsed by other (more spin) worthy topics like Greg Hardy & early stoppages.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 26, 2019)

Bellator 214 is on tonight for those of you that dont know.The Fedor/Bader fight should be entertaining. I'm going with Fedor,only because he's a legend.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 26, 2019)

Aaron Pico is a wicked prospect also intrested to see the main event but I think Baders going to have his way with Fedor.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 26, 2019)

I don't think I need to see Fedor fight anymore. He was the best in his time, but that time is gone....hang em up.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 27, 2019)

O my god what a hook(overhand) Corrales did his homework and was already working the lead leg then Pico landed and got a little hasty with the dirty boxing then that right ....then he lands again while he collapsed then one while on his back crazy finish.... hats off to Henry Corrales for bringing the hype trains to an abrupt hault.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 27, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I don't think I need to see Fedor fight anymore. He was the best in his time, but that time is gone....hang em up.


Yeah,that was a bit tough to watch.
Anyone been following along to the possible Conor troubles?All rumors so far,but more and more is starting to come out possibly confirming it was him.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 27, 2019)

Conor troubles? Like the ones he got into trying to box Floyd or when he tried to fight Khabib?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 27, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Conor troubles? Like the ones he got into trying to box Floyd or when he tried to fight Khabib?


Sexual assault allegations.all rumor of course ,but it supposedly happened back in December. Whether the woman is looking for a paycheck or it did happened,news of it is making papers overseas,not stating his name.there was a 'news room memo' naming him as the perp that was leaked.word is hes been on a massive coke bender.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 27, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Sexual assault allegations.all rumor of course ,but it supposedly happened back in December. Whether the woman is looking for a paycheck or it did happened,news of it is making papers overseas,not stating his name.there was a 'news room memo' naming him as the perp that was leaked.word is hes been on a massive coke bender.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 27, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


>


I hear you lol.We'll just wait and see,I wont be one bit surprised tho.dude has been acting crazy erratic the past few months.
I dont care for Conor,but I really,really hope it's not true.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 27, 2019)

"It" can be construed from so many scenarios from he looked at someone wrong to full on gang-rape case.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 28, 2019)

Not cool Zeus! Not cool! Could be $ driven too either way Not cool!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 29, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Sexual assault allegations.all rumor of course ,but it supposedly happened back in December. Whether the woman is looking for a paycheck or it did happened,news of it is making papers overseas,not stating his name.there was a 'news room memo' naming him as the perp that was leaked.word is hes been on a massive coke bender.


damn didn't know about any of that.

.... and I thought he was a piece of shit who could barely hang before....

Seems like it is confirmed she was raped and beaten and McGregor was arrested for it....hopefully this keeps him out of North America and we can finally have this shit stain gone.

From what I am reading she didn't say who did it, she refused, and the cops found out it was him on their own...

GG McGregor. You fucked boy.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 29, 2019)

Chou Chou MFer the UFC just released Artem guess hanging from mcgregor's nut sack only gets you so far nowadays


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 29, 2019)

Mcgregor will be next if the shit swirling around about him is true, even dana can't save him.
Nevada licensed jon jones to fight at ufc 235 against anthony smith (rip)


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 30, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> Mcgregor will be next if the shit swirling around about him is true, even dana can't save him.
> Nevada licensed jon jones to fight at ufc 235 against anthony smith (rip)


for real. if it's half true his career is over.

This is worse than Tyson's accusations. The details being leaked are disgusting. 

If he is guilty and all these rumors are true I doubt he's getting less than 5 years for a violent sexual assault where surgery was needed.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 30, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> for real. if it's half true his career is over.
> 
> This is worse than Tyson's accusations. The details being leaked are disgusting.
> 
> If he is guilty and all these rumors are true I doubt he's getting less than 5 years for a violent sexual assault where surgery was needed.


He was never a champ ...ALWAYS A CHUMP TO ME

And Jon is a Cheater/LIAR and worse of ALL ,,,,,*THE RAT* ...all that needs to be said


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 30, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I hear you lol.We'll just wait and see,I wont be one bit surprised tho.dude has been acting crazy erratic the past few months.
> I dont care for Conor,but I really,really hope it's not true.


I hope its not true for the poor lady ....FUCK MCTAPPER


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 30, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I hope its not true for the poor lady ....FUCK MCTAPPER


Yes.That was my point.I would never hate on someone that much in hopes their career was over involving a heinous rape.Sorry if I wasnt more clear about that.My main concern was about the woman involved if true.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 30, 2019)

UFC is becoming a joke .... guys that - dont fight- wont fight- cant fight -cant make weight .
So much BS from DANNA so much BS refs .
And now the half million dollar fine for Khabib and for conners 2 incidents Barely 80 grand ....50 for UFC event and paid for bus repair ...
FUGGG


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 30, 2019)

Nsac, usada, ufc they're all fucking up by attaching their horse(s)to the wrong carriage(s) happens all the time in the Mma world. Personally I would've distanced myself from Connor after the bus attack (at the very latest). 

I've always been a proponent of due process *but* I also stopped rooting for the guy when he started acting like a coked up twat. The saying "the way you do one thing is the way you do everything" comes to mind and since the guy has acted soooo reasonably in the past might make siding with him over his alleged victim very tricky indeed. 

I thought Schaub would've been all over this as he's the first to yell elephant or hippo or whatever but so far it's a bunch of Eddie Bravoesk videos on YouTube and forum chatter linking these allegations sooo fishy.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 30, 2019)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Nsac, usada, ufc they're all fucking up by attaching their horse(s)to the wrong carriage(s) happens all the time in the Mma world. Personally I would've distanced myself from Connor after the bus attack (at the very latest).
> 
> I've always been a proponent of due process *but* I also stopped rooting for the guy when he started acting like a coked up twat. The saying "the way you do one thing is the way you do everything" comes to mind and since the guy has acted soooo reasonably in the past might make siding with him over his alleged victim very tricky indeed.
> 
> I thought Schaub would've been all over this as he's the first to yell elephant or hippo or whatever but so far it's a bunch of Eddie Bravoesk videos on YouTube and forum chatter linking these allegations sooo fishy.


I'm not too surprised. He's still one of UFC's biggest draws and they've put a lot of money and time into promoting him.I heard when he was coming up,He was bankrolled(by his country) to train and only to train.Conor didnt grow up poor but he wasnt from a rich family either.One thing I've learned while reading online is that Ireland is quite tight lipped when it comes to investigations,names are usually withheld until conviction.And it being (possibly) CM,I would imagine they are going to be even more quiet about it.
Imo,some of the stories out there are so horrific people dont want to spread them(journalists,blogs,analysts,fighters)
Whether it's out of respect for the victim,or for CM if it's false.
We might have not heard about any of this had the leaked memo not happen.The RTE ,which is a legit Ireland news source had to notify the Data Protection Commision about a leak.That leak is the supposed memo some of you might have seen pics of.


----------



## JohnieDaniels (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice thread!


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 2, 2019)

Any winning picks?
I got...
Jose Aldo TKO round 2 (so smart to go 3 as 5 would favour the gangly youth IMO)
Jonny Walker was so impressive last outing And promises to be headliner so I think he'll be head hunting looking for another highlight reel finish so don't blink


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 9, 2019)

Holy shit Whittaker is out hours before 234


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 9, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Holy shit Whittaker is out hours before 234


Wouldn't be a proper ufc event without some kid of bullshit or controversy. How do you get a hernia hours before a fight?
Bet the ufc's glad they spent the cash making the TUF Whittaker vs Gastelum. I seen they might make cerrone vs mcgregor for the interim belt. Lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 9, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> Wouldn't be a proper ufc event without some kid of bullshit or controversy. How do you get a hernia hours before a fight?


I know right-i was thinking the exact same thing-to me now not worth the PPV $


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 9, 2019)

My fucking ppv order was successful........ Wtf?!/?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 17, 2019)

The first main event on espn ended the same way as the first main event on fox did . First time i've seen a punch in the face hurt someones knee.
Give Stipe the fight he deserves and stop fuckin around! He's the only guy that ate those shots and won!


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 17, 2019)

Cains knee blown 26 seconds in what a disapiomtment FOTN should be bam bam and luque POTN Bermudez or Gracie good FN


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 19, 2019)

What a shame. If Cain could've stayed relatively injury free, I don't think there would be much argument about the HW GOAT, maybe just between him and Fedor back when he was Fedor. It's a damn travesty that he's spent the best years of his fighting career sidelined with injury.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 25, 2019)

UfC 235 is as stacked as a card can be most excited to see every fight on the main card/prelims 
My winnin picks are
Jones via TKO
Woodley via TKO
Askren via dec.
Torres via dec.
Walker via pachanga 
Gall via rnc


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 27, 2019)

Toxic Avenger said:


> UfC 235 is as stacked as a card can be most excited to see every fight on the main card/prelims
> My winnin picks are
> Jones via TKO
> Woodley via TKO
> ...


And No Love via KO 

pls. I can live with Vera pulling out no more surprise injuries, wieght cutting fuck ups .......or staph ....dollies n such fuck I'm forgetting somethingo ya usada pls.go fuck a duck till mar3rd


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> What a shame. If Cain could've stayed relatively injury free, I don't think there would be much argument about the HW GOAT, maybe just between him and Fedor back when he was Fedor. It's a damn travesty that he's spent the best years of his fighting career sidelined with injury.


Cain's a hype beast (how do I make this all multicolor and wobbly)

He's had one "win" since USADA came in and it's against a guy who doesn't fight anymore because he's married to Ronda Rousey's Money.

Dudes worse than Hendricks in that at least we got to see Hendricks fail miserably in the octagon after USADA came in, Cain couldn't even make it to the Octagon without steroids. I don't buy the idea that the guy who couldn't make it to the cage healthy would have won all these fights he couldn't fight.

UFC doesn't have many Mexican stars it's the only reason why he's promoted so heavily. They want PPV from Latinos nothing more nothing less.

The dude should have retired after beating Travis. It's only getting worse from here.

Cain's wins are against massive steroid abusers, you can't tell me that guy wasn't/hasn't juiced his entire career too. Heavyweight sucks always has. DC is the best ever... that's how bad heavyweight sucks. DC survived USADA and has continued to beast at HW. He beat the best HW division ever in Strikeforce, he's merced the UFC's longest reigning champ. There's just no question to me.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Cain's a hype beast (how do I make this all multicolor and wobbly)
> 
> He's had one "win" since USADA came in and it's against a guy who doesn't fight anymore because he's married to Ronda Rousey's Money.
> 
> ...


Maybe you're right, but that's a lot of speculation. 

The fact that Cain never pissed hot pre/post USADA, and that may not mean much to you, in my opinion gives him the benefit of the doubt at the very least. Second, he has only fought twice since the UFC & USADA program took effect on July 1, 2015, so that's hardly proof of anything other than that he's 1-1 under USADA.

I'm on board with the idea that steroid use was prevalent pre-USADA, Hendricks is a good example of someone who was a shadow of his former self, Overeem too was a pretty obvious juicer. I don't know, I'm not so quick to jump to conclusions I guess.

You're on the money about HW being a wasteland, I can't remember the last time it wasn't the weakest division in the UFC.

DC is a beast at HW, no question.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 2, 2019)

Garbrant knocked out?!?!?!?!? WTF.............. Knocked clean too. Great ppv so far!!!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 2, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Garbrant knocked out?!?!?!?!? WTF.............. Knocked clean too. Great ppv so far!!!!


Johnny Walker is fookin scary good


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 2, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Johnny Walker is fookin scary good


Yea that was super nice!!!!!!


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

T-wood got taken to school. Haven't seen him look that bad since Nate the Great took him out in Strikeforce.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2019)

Those were horrendous fights, I'll never watch Jon fight again even for free. Herb Dean needs to retire. Between allowing Conor to cheat in the Khabib fight, the Lawler shit earlier in the night where he lifts Robbies arm then completely ignores the reaction... you can actually see him on the tape stop watching Robbies arm right after he moved it. He Starts looking at the choke..

Then you have the main event, Jones got away with his finger out defense every time Anthony came in, should be a warning first time and then a point Herb won't even acknowledge Jon's doing it.. The shit stops people dead they don't want to lose their vision for the rest of their lives. Then there's the head kick on the ground and the knee right after Herb let him away with the headkick.

This "sport" is pathetic. I'm just done. Completely done with Herb, when Big John started fucking up he retired. Herbs either being paid to make these decisions or he's past his prime and needs to step away.

Worst referee in the sport bar none, a referee should never play favorites and Herb does every fucking fight. He picks who he wants/he's told to let win then proceeds to let them away with murder

When boxing is seen as a more honest combat sport something is seriously wrong...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Those were horrendous fights, I'll never watch Jon fight again even for free. Herb Dean needs to retire. Between allowing Conor to cheat in the Khabib fight, the Lawler shit earlier in the night where he lifts Robbies arm then completely ignores the reaction... you can actually see him on the tape stop watching Robbies arm right after he moved it. He Starts looking at the choke..
> 
> Then you have the main event, Jones got away with his finger out defense every time Anthony came in, should be a warning first time and then a point Herb won't even acknowledge Jon's doing it.. The shit stops people dead they don't want to lose their vision for the rest of their lives. Then there's the head kick on the ground and the knee right after Herb let him away with the headkick.
> 
> ...


That Marc Goddard ref sucks too


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> That Marc Goddard ref sucks too


yup. He was OK at first, then he started all that shit with Conor and became a worse ref as it all went to his head. Now he thinks he should insert himself into the fight way too much.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> yup. He was OK at first, then he started all that shit with Conor and became a worse ref as it all went to his head. Now he thinks he should insert himself into the fight way too much.


Exactly-it's like he wants the camera on him-
Lawler was gonna smash Ben


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Exactly-it's like he wants the camera on him-
> Lawler was gonna smash Ben


That WWE-esque fucking slam! OMG! I freaked out greatest moment of the night, greatest slam in UFC history. That shit was straight WWE, throw a 360 into that and Vince woulda been on the phone.

Edit : Disclaimer, I'm a huge Robbie fan lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> That WWE-esque fucking slam! OMG! I freaked out greatest moment of the night, greatest slam in UFC history. That shit was straight WWE, throw a 360 into that and Vince woulda been on the phone.
> 
> Edit : Disclaimer, I'm a huge Robbie fan lol


I like Lawler too-all ben can do is lay on dudes


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 14, 2019)

That guy should have fucked mcgregor up for smashing his phone.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 14, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> That guy should have fucked mcgregor up for smashing his phone.


Ole connor would probably be fun as hell to party with-doin big rails,downing shots & chasin pie is right up my alley


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 14, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Ole connor would probably be fun as hell to party with-doin big rails,downing shots & chasin pie is right up my alley


Yeah but what the fuck is up with the smeshing of the phone's? Conner Nurmagomedov


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 21, 2019)

How do the Boston Bruins hire a guy that's accused of a violent rape and a theft and destruction of property like 2 days before the game?

As a leafs fan I can't stand Boston as a human being I can't stand Boston. It's bad enough they got fucking Marchand the little rat faced weasel fucking cunt then they hire the biggest rat faced weasel cunt to drop the puck, at least Marchand is really good at his respective profession where Conor can barely beat Nate fucking Diaz.

If anyone wants a clear example of the USA's racism there's no better up to date example than Conor McGregor. Accused of rape, has been on a coke bender since October/December, involvement with organized crime, multiple assaults.... Boston Bruins look at Conor and think "He's just like every other Bonstonite, fits right in"

Fuck Boston.





I'm sorry but when a city defends this shit like Bostonians are known to do I have to cast judgement, these people don't give a fuck about ethics in sports, they are scumbags. Boston doesn't need to be a piece of shit, they choose to be.. it's who they are.

It's funny that 2 cities with histories of organized Irish Crime hired an Irish Cartel Member to be their rep. for Fuckity McDrunk Day. Apparently these folks don't have google. In the height of the #metoo shit you'd think folks would be hesitant to hire a guy accused of multiple rapes and other violent crimes.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 21, 2019)

Ethics in sports? Good one!


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 21, 2019)

Well I love brad Marchand! I live the Bruins! Sorry you don't but I refuse to rage here at a cannabis forum! That being said ...........what's up with Donald the COWBOY cerrone!? I miss watching his fights ALREADY! I haven't heard much about eye glasses Ferguson either..........I'm really not into the flavor of the month club when it comes to UFC ......I'm still bitter that we don't have an acceptable replacement to PRIDE......my gawd do I miss PRIDE. First time I saw pride was with mirko cro crop. Since then I was entranced! GO BOSTON!!!!!!
WOOOHOOOOO


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 21, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Well I love brad Marchand! I live the Bruins! Sorry you don't but I refuse to rage here at a cannabis forum! That being said ...........what's up with Donald the COWBOY cerrone!? I miss watching his fights ALREADY! I haven't heard much about eye glasses Ferguson either..........I'm really not into the flavor of the month club when it comes to UFC ......I'm still bitter that we don't have an acceptable replacement to PRIDE......my gawd do I miss PRIDE. First time I saw pride was with mirko cro crop. Since then I was entranced! GO BOSTON!!!!!!
> WOOOHOOOOO


Tony's done for the foreseeable future. He's got CTE Or some shit his wife say's he's acting all weird, changing locks when she leaves and ish... Says people are in the walls and he's got microchips in his knee. Hopefully he gets the help he needs. He's always been weird, I'm sure hanging out with weirdos at 10th planet isn't helping his mental state at all. This is why there's other fights happening and he's not fighting.

Marchand is an amazing Hockey player, he doesn't need to do the things he does. He's just a shit person. Boston seems to support shit people and make excuses for them where in other markets the shit he does would not be tolerated by the organization.... well maybe with the Rangers... The same people that love Marchand don't have fond things to say about Avery. 




natureboygrower said:


> Ethics in sports? Good one!


I get what you're putting down but it's regional, some markets tolerate more shitty-ness then others. While no team is squeaky clean some are just dirty to the core or tolerate this shit to win... it doesn't matter to them how they win. Another fine example is the Patriots, who also just so happen to be from the same general area.... must be coincidence.

I don't cheer for folks that can't win without cheating.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 21, 2019)

Still impressed with game breds KO and how he stood up to Edwards...fuck that guy the look on his face was priceless


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 23, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> How do the Boston Bruins hire a guy that's accused of a violent rape and a theft and destruction of property like 2 days before the game?
> 
> As a leafs fan I can't stand Boston as a human being I can't stand Boston. It's bad enough they got fucking Marchand the little rat faced weasel fucking cunt then they hire the biggest rat faced weasel cunt to drop the puck, at least Marchand is really good at his respective profession where Conor can barely beat Nate fucking Diaz.
> 
> ...


I think you've seen to many movies? For a someone who claims to live by some high moral standard you have no problem spreading gossip on interweb. Cry about racism in the USA then label an entire nationality and multiple cities as criminals because.........??? I'm not a mcgregor fan I can't stand him either, but has he been charged or convicted of anything to do with rape?

No he hasn't. In Ireland they don't release names of people unless they're convicted of a crime. Probably an attempt to keep bloviating buffoons from ruining peoples names. Especially the complete fuckin hypocrites who think their shit don't stink but are always surrounded by flies.



Did anyone watch the fights? The main event was nuts didn't see that coming at all. More proof that cutting huge amounts of weight hurts more than it helps.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> I think you've seen to many movies? For a someone who claims to live by some high moral standard you have no problem spreading gossip on interweb. Cry about racism in the USA then label an entire nationality and multiple cities as criminals because.........??? I'm not a mcgregor fan I can't stand him either, but has he been charged or convicted of anything to do with rape?
> 
> No he hasn't. In Ireland they don't release names of people unless they're convicted of a crime. Probably an attempt to keep bloviating buffoons from ruining peoples names. Especially the complete fuckin hypocrites who think their shit don't stink but are always surrounded by flies.
> 
> ...


LOL.

Might want to chill on the patting on the back of the Irish legal system that has allowed kids to get raped by the church for nearly a century and done nothing to protect them. You know? That same system that won't release Conor's name? The same system that is under reform because it has failed rape victims... It's super great for a rape victim not be to legally allowed to mention the name of their rapists... makes a tonne of fucking sense lol... You know instead of like the rest of the modern world where if the "Victim" accuses someone and they didn't do it then the "Victim" becomes the criminal and goes to jail... nah in Ireland they have some absolutely retarded logic... they protect the accused instead of the victim of the crime.

When other countries are seeing a decrease Ireland see's a 30% increase in sexual violence. Great system...

I never said Boston and Chicago were criminal cities I said they have a history of Irish Crime. Which they do. This is no different than hiring Tyson in the 90's to throw the first pitch at a Yankee's game. Or New Mexico hiring El Chapo for Cinco.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 24, 2019)

I only tuned in 1 min before Pettis landed that superman punch. Wonderboy says he woke up the back last thing he remembered thinking "he doesn't punch that fast" then he's waking up in the back with Wiedman.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 24, 2019)

Lesnar vs DC please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 24, 2019)

Toxic Avenger said:


> I only tuned in 1 min before Pettis landed that superman punch. Wonderboy says he woke up the back last thing he remembered thinking "he doesn't punch that fast" then he's waking up in the back with Wiedman.


Pettis will throw down-never seen him in a boring fight


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Pettis will throw down-never seen him in a boring fight


certainly not one that was his fault. That Guida fight sucked. I still think he should have won that. Constant attacking off his back just couldn't deal with Guida's powerful wrestling.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 25, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> Did anyone watch the fights?


No.Where the hell do we watch them now? Do we have to buy espn+ in order to see fight nights and prelims? What a horrible move on ufc's part moving to espn.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 25, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> No.Where the hell do we watch them now? Do we have to buy espn+ in order to see fight nights and prelims? What a horrible move on ufc's part moving to espn.


Yeah espn+ You have to buy it just to order the ppv now. Greedy pricks.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2019)

Boys. Reddit MMAstreams. never pay those greedy pricks again.

I don't know why people give the UFC money, they took the fighters ability to advertise on their kit away but still have ads plastered all over the octagon... their excuse was they wanted to make it look more professional... the ring is still plastered with shitty movie ads, bad video game ads, and shit liquor ads....They still put ads in the corner of your screen in the middle of fights...

In every market the UFC is sustainable without PPV except North America.... hmm... wonder why everyone else gets it for free and we have to pay for it? Mexico even has it on free TV. Brazil Free. UK Free. Korea Free, China Free, the rest of Europe Free.I don't pay to be advertised to, it was why I canceled Cable.

They moved off PPV because PPV is dying after the WWE left and created their own online platform. PPV has got nothing left so the UFC is looking to get a similar deal without having to do any of the leg work themselves so they went with ESPN+ with their already setup infrastructure.

I have a feeling that this having to buy ESPN+ AND having to buy the Event is a test to see how many rubes will actually do it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 25, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Boys. Reddit MMAstreams. never pay those greedy pricks again.
> 
> I don't know why people give the UFC money, they took the fighters ability to advertise on their kit away but still have ads plastered all over the octagon... their excuse was they wanted to make it look more professional... the ring is still plastered with shitty movie ads, bad video game ads, and shit liquor ads....They still put ads in the corner of your screen in the middle of fights...
> 
> ...


Thanks good info-now tell me again what I Google cause iam a caveman w/technology-redditmmastreams.com-can I watch on my phone?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 25, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Tony's done for the foreseeable future. He's got CTE Or some shit his wife say's he's acting all weird, changing locks when she leaves and ish... Says people are in the walls and he's got microchips in his knee. Hopefully he gets the help he needs. He's always been weird, I'm sure hanging out with weirdos at 10th planet isn't helping his mental state at all. This is why there's other fights happening and he's not fighting.
> 
> Marchand is an amazing Hockey player, he doesn't need to do the things he does. He's just a shit person. Boston seems to support shit people and make excuses for them where in other markets the shit he does would not be tolerated by the organization.... well maybe with the Rangers... The same people that love Marchand don't have fond things to say about Avery.
> 
> ...


Tonys fine, thats a typical Tuesday night for the soul collector. I read that tonys wife was scared for the cops..


----------



## MichiganSpinDoctor (Apr 13, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Boys. Reddit MMAstreams. never pay those greedy pricks again.
> 
> I don't know why people give the UFC money, they took the fighters ability to advertise on their kit away but still have ads plastered all over the octagon... their excuse was they wanted to make it look more professional... the ring is still plastered with shitty movie ads, bad video game ads, and shit liquor ads....They still put ads in the corner of your screen in the middle of fights...
> 
> ...


That is what I have always done. Great streams since ESPN switch.


----------



## MichiganSpinDoctor (Apr 13, 2019)

I got Kelvin. I got Max.


----------



## MichiganSpinDoctor (Apr 13, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks good info-now tell me again what I Google cause iam a caveman w/technology-redditmmastreams.com-can I watch on my phone?


Google Reddit mmastreams, from there you will have to find a good stream. Might have to click a few links. Might have to fight off some pop ups. You'll figure it out.


----------



## MichiganSpinDoctor (Apr 13, 2019)

Kelvin wants it bad. Knockout, 2nd round.
Max is a freak of nature. I think he'll keep porier off him and out strike him for a decision win.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 13, 2019)

MichiganSpinDoctor said:


> Kelvin wants it bad. Knockout, 2nd round.
> Max is a freak of nature. I think he'll keep porier off him and out strike him for a decision win.


That's how Im leanin too. 

Adesanya Lasagna don't impress me much. He's fought Brunson and Tavares, I don't count sparring matches so Andersons out lol. 

Kelvin is a different beast, I got a feeling he makes Israel look silly AF, I might be wrong, but I just don't feel he's as good as the marketing behind him.

.. it's weird most the chatter online I see are folks saying Gas' has got this but the lines say different, according to ESPN anyways... UFC's marketing I guess.


----------



## MichiganSpinDoctor (Apr 13, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> That's how Im leanin too.
> 
> Adesanya Lasagna don't impress me much. He's fought Brunson and Tavares, I don't count sparring matches so Andersons out lol.
> 
> ...


I like adesanya. Picked him in all his fights so far. I like porier too, Max has just been unbelievable lately.


----------



## MichiganSpinDoctor (Apr 13, 2019)

Damn, adesanya pulled it out. What a fight.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 13, 2019)

Indeed. Gastelum fucked up the last round hard. Just started coming straight in, stopped using angles and lost all his movement...

Adesanya's legit though lol.


----------



## MichiganSpinDoctor (Apr 13, 2019)

Damn. Poirier pulled it out too. Two absolute wars tonight.


----------



## MichiganSpinDoctor (Apr 13, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Indeed. Gastelum fucked up the last round hard. Just started coming straight in, stopped using angles and lost all his movement...
> 
> Adesanya's legit though lol.


Yeah, he has a chin for sure.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 13, 2019)

crazy fights 
streamed for free was best yet


----------



## MichiganSpinDoctor (Apr 14, 2019)

The kid at the end! Lmao


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 29, 2019)

Anyone watch Hardy in the co main? What do the ufc brass think is going to happen? Worst co main ever. 

Sato's KO of Saunders was the highlight of the night. Perry v cowboy was fun too. 

I'm tired of watching celebrity grab assing. If Hardy's gonna headline let's see how he does with a top 10 guy. Here's hoping ESPN pulls the plug. I'd be down for watching Nganou or another vicious strike knock his head off.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 4, 2019)

Who you guys got tonight? I goin w/


----------



## CannaBruh (May 4, 2019)

I don't see Cowboy knocking out Al, but I could see Al getting caught in something, armbar etc.

Cowboy might get knocked out tho.. If it's a decision it's going to be fn nasty. 5 rounds of nasty.

My gut says pick Al but Cowboy been lookn good lately.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 4, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I don't see Cowboy knocking out Al, but I could see Al getting caught in something, armbar etc.
> 
> Cowboy might get knocked out tho.. If it's a decision it's going to be fn nasty. 5 rounds of nasty.
> 
> My gut says pick Al but Cowboy been lookn good lately.


If they stand I believe cowboy has too many weapons(knees,kicks,& bows outta the clinch)if al takes him down cowboy is too slick on the ground & armbar or triangle-plus cowboy jus fought so the cut probably wasn't that bad & I jus like watching dude fight he's tough as nails


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 4, 2019)

Omg Ragin Al is one TUF SOB Cowboy had 2 10-8s 138 sig strikes absorbed


----------



## CannaBruh (May 5, 2019)

Someone needs to test Cowboy for everything 

Canelo vs Jacobs was decent too, Jacobs is right up there with Canelo GGG imo.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Someone needs to test Cowboy for everything
> 
> Canelo vs Jacobs was decent too, Jacobs is right up there with Canelo GGG imo.


Cowboys failed for diuretics in the wec


----------



## CannaBruh (May 10, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> Cowboys failed for diuretics in the wec


IF they are the cause behind him fighting this way I'm all for Cowboy diuretics exemption.

Let them all take everything, all other sports (that matter) do.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 13, 2019)

Does anybody wanna talk about Rose getting dumped on her neck and losing her belt after the KO? She was easily winning that fight by no small margin right up until she got slammed.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 13, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Does anybody wanna talk about Rose getting dumped on her neck and losing her belt after the KO? She was easily winning that fight by no small margin right up until she got slammed. View attachment 4333044


Im still sad. Would rather leave this subject alone.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 13, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Im still sad. Would rather leave this subject alone.


I think she would get an immediate rematch based upon the way the fight had been unfolding. Don't know if you watched the post fight interview but there's a good chance that Rose isn't even going to ever fight again. She had been considering retiring after this fight. Thinking maybe she's just done. I've heard fighters say that training, cutting weight, etc is a grind and that eventually you get sick of earning your pay through combat. Rose said she just paid her house off. She could just open up a gym somewhere, slap her name on it, and live happily ever after. I dunno. Don't take it to hard, mi amigo. I don't think Rose is. Did you see *Anderson Silva *get his knee jacked? Dude, that was painful to see.


----------



## socaljoe (May 14, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Does anybody wanna talk about Rose getting dumped on her neck and losing her belt after the KO? She was easily winning that fight by no small margin right up until she got slammed. View attachment 4333044


She was busting Jessica up prior to that slam, no doubt.

About that slam...I'm of the opinion that slams are dangerous moves that should be made illegal under the unified rules. What conversation would we be having right now if that slam had broken Rose's neck? The 12-6 elbow, one of the weakest elbow strikes in terms of power, is illegal, but pick someone up over your head and slam them onto their head, that's no problemo.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 14, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> She was busting Jessica up prior to that slam, no doubt.
> 
> About that slam...I'm of the opinion that slams are dangerous moves that should be made illegal under the unified rules. What conversation would we be having right now if that slam had broken Rose's neck? The 12-6 elbow, one of the weakest elbow strikes in terms of power, is illegal, but pick someone up over your head and slam them onto their head, that's no problemo.


I understand your concern, but please understand that it's a full contact sport, very dangerous. What if Holly had killed Ronda when she kicked her in the head with her shin? Tbh, as D. Cruz pointed out, had Rose given up on the submission she probably would have landed on her back. She might have almost got the armbar earlier but sticking with her submission attempt got her KO'd. It was Rose's mistake, and a costly one at that. I think Rose wins the rematch IF she still wants to fight.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 14, 2019)

Sticking with the submission is why the slam was legal, if no attempt to peel out of a submission via slam then that slam already IS ILLEGAL.

Had Rose let go of the Kimura..... or hooked one of those legs with her own, or turned into her back, or or or...

perfectly legal slam, if we don't allow fighters to slam out of submissions all the wrestlers are fookt.

Rose clearly is the better striker, Jessica clearly is the better slam artist. It's mma, where we watch styles collide.

Here the wrestler/brawler got the number of the striker/grappler.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 14, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Sticking with the submission is why the slam was legal, if no attempt to peel out of a submission via slam then that slam already IS ILLEGAL.
> 
> Had Rose let go of the Kimura..... or hooked one of those legs with her own, or turned into her back, or or or...
> 
> ...


I agree with almost everything you said. 
As set out by the Association of Boxing Commissions:[9]


Grabbing the fence
Holding opponent’s shorts or gloves
Head-butting
Biting or spitting at an opponent
Hair pulling
Fish-hooking
Intentionally placing a finger into any orifice, or into any cut or laceration of an opponent
Eye gouging of any kind
Groin attacks
Downward pointing of elbow strikes (see 12-6 elbow)
Small joint manipulation
Strikes to the spine or back of the head or anything behind the ears (see Rabbit punch)
Throat strikes of any kind, including, without limitation, grabbing the trachea
Fingers outstretched towards opponent's face/eyes
Clawing, pinching, twisting the flesh
Kicking and knee-striking the head of a grounded opponent (see Soccer kick)
Stomping an opponent on the ground
Swearing or offensive language in the cage (although nobody ever received deductions or disqualifications in fights)
Any unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to opponent
Attacking an opponent during a break
Attacking an opponent who is under the care of the referee
Timidity (avoiding contact, consistent dropping of mouthpiece, or faking an injury)
Throwing opponent out of the ring/fighting area
Interference from a mixed martial artist's cornerman
Flagrant disregard of the referee’s instructions
*Spiking an opponent to the canvas on his or her head or neck (see Piledriver)*
Attacking an opponent after the bell has sounded the end of the period of unarmed combat
I don't think that slam would have been illegal under any circumstances... but I'm no expert, just a fan.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 15, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I think she would get an immediate rematch based upon the way the fight had been unfolding. Don't know if you watched the post fight interview but there's a good chance that Rose isn't even going to ever fight again. She had been considering retiring after this fight. Thinking maybe she's just done. I've heard fighters say that training, cutting weight, etc is a grind and that eventually you get sick of earning your pay through combat. Rose said she just paid her house off. She could just open up a gym somewhere, slap her name on it, and live happily ever after. I dunno. Don't take it to hard, mi amigo. I don't think Rose is. Did you see *Anderson Silva *get his knee jacked? Dude, that was painful to see.


I think this was roses first fight after having a fractured neck. Getting dropped on your head like thats gotta be pretty scary I could see her walking away after that. It sucks because she was beating that girls ass up until that point.


----------



## tstick (May 15, 2019)

Yeah. If it was a boxing match then Rose would have won, but unfortunately everyone knew that Andrade likes to slam opponents with that "unnatural" strength of hers....and that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 15, 2019)

Rose could've let go of that arm, taken the slam on her back, then looked for the submission afterwards. Amazing how one little mistake can cause a complete turnaround in a fight. Much more incalculable than boxing.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 16, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Rose could've let go of that arm, taken the slam on her back, then looked for the submission afterwards. Amazing how one little mistake can cause a complete turnaround in a fight. Much more incalculable than boxing.


Very much a "puncher's chance" moment, granted Jessica had I believe more than a puncher's chance, but she was getting pieced up that fight, much Like Anderson was vs Chael, but we now what happened there too.. fight game anything can happen.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 16, 2019)

"El cucuy" Tony Ferguson vs"cowboy" Donald cerrone-holy shit my pants jus got tight-thats gonna be a war-both those dudes are warriors


----------



## CannaBruh (May 16, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> "El cucuy" Tony Ferguson vs"cowboy" Donald cerrone-holy shit my pants jus got tight-thats gonna be a war-both those dudes are warriors


The downside to this fight is one will not get a title shot when both are deserving.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 16, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> The downside to this fight is one will not get a title shot when both are deserving.


Yea both guys deserve a shot-toughest division is 155-i think they need a 165


----------



## CannaBruh (May 16, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yea both guys deserve a shot-toughest division is 155-i think they need a 165


they could spin up 165 today and both 155 and 165 would still be stacked with killers, right now we have congested 155 and it's fucking things up... I don't agree with that another belt dilutes anything, if anything the interim belts have diluted the worth of a belt, another real championship belt would open things up imo.

think about it, how many lw interim champs have there been since Conor beat Eddie?

Khabib/Al (was real belt but who was champ to lose it?)
Tony/Kevin
Dustin/Max
did I miss any?

We already have 3x lightweight champs of which none beat a sitting belted champion... but i digress..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 16, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> they could spin up 165 today and both 155 and 165 would still be stacked with killers, right now we have congested 155 and it's fucking things up... I don't agree with that another belt dilutes anything, if anything the interim belts have diluted the worth of a belt, another real championship belt would open things up imo.
> 
> think about it, how many lw interim champs have there been since Conor beat Eddie?
> 
> ...


Totally agree-165 would let some of the bigger 155'rs a division


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 17, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> "El cucuy" Tony Ferguson vs"cowboy" Donald cerrone-holy shit my pants jus got tight-thats gonna be a war-both those dudes are warriors


I am really psyched up for that fight as well. I love Cowboy and he's been on a roll... but I do believe that Tony is just on some other level. If somebody is going to beat Khabib.... I would suspect that it is Tony Ferguson.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 17, 2019)

15


CannaBruh said:


> they could spin up 165 today and both 155 and 165 would still be stacked with killers, right now we have congested 155 and it's fucking things up... I don't agree with that another belt dilutes anything, if anything the interim belts have diluted the worth of a belt, another real championship belt would open things up imo.
> 
> think about it, how many lw interim champs have there been since Conor beat Eddie?
> 
> ...


155 lb is where it's at right now, no doubt. That, and women's bantam weight. I'm ready for another Cyborg/Lioness rematch. I think that Nunes gets her again, just not so much in the first round. Cyborg can try wrestling her, but Amanda has world class BJJ.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 17, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> 15
> 
> 155 lb is where it's at right now, no doubt. That, and women's bantam weight. I'm ready for another Cyborg/Lioness rematch. I think that Nunes gets her again, just not so much in the first round. Cyborg can try wrestling her, but Amanda has world class BJJ.


Amanda's boxing is way tighter. When Lioness opens up she's the scariest woman out there. Imo had she opened up on Valentina she'd have rekt her but I feel like she might have respected Valentina's power maybe a tad too much.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 18, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Amanda's boxing is way tighter. When Lioness opens up she's the scariest woman out there. Imo had she opened up on Valentina she'd have rekt her but I feel like she might have respected Valentina's power maybe a tad too much.


I think that they're both on even ground as far as Valentina/Amanda goes. Amanda just a smidgen better and that's what got her the decision in their fights. Those two are the best fighters in women's MMA though. Cyborg is just a powerhouse, you're right, Amanda's hands are way tighter.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 18, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I think that they're both on even ground as far as Valentina/Amanda goes. Amanda just a smidgen better and that's what got her the decision in their fights. Those two are the best fighters in women's MMA though. Cyborg is just a powerhouse, you're right, Amanda's hands are way tighter.


If we only judge the two based on the fights the two have had between themselves, I agree. If we bring in the Nunes/Cyborg fight, then my judgement gets really skewed. When Amanda goes beastmode Cyborg ate canvas and quickly and it was violent. If that same switch that flipped in the Cyborg fight flips in the Valentina fight I would think Amanda mauls her. I am a huge Bullet-Valentina fan but I have a hard time seeing how she went down in weight and still couldn't end that girl in round 1. Whereas Amanda went up and dusted Cyborg in under a minute like nobody saw coming. She's on a new level now, Lioness that is.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 18, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> If we only judge the two based on the fights the two have had between themselves, I agree. If we bring in the Nunes/Cyborg fight, then my judgement gets really skewed. When Amanda goes beastmode Cyborg ate canvas and quickly and it was violent. If that same switch that flipped in the Cyborg fight flips in the Valentina fight I would think Amanda mauls her. I am a huge Bullet-Valentina fan but I have a hard time seeing how she went down in weight and still couldn't end that girl in round 1. Whereas Amanda went up and dusted Cyborg in under a minute like nobody saw coming. She's on a new level now, Lioness that is.


Gotta go to work soon so I gotta make this quick. I don't think that coming down in weight is always good for a fighter. Some fighters don't do well coming down, some don't do well coming up, others are great athletes and can cope well. I think the reason Cyborg ate canvas quick is because she came at Amanda, thinking she could do to her what she had done to other fighters. She couldn't. I don't think she would do that again and would be more patient next time, looking for a takedown for the ground and pound. However, I still take Nunes over Cyborg. She's just the most talented woman in MMA right now with Valentina closely behind. I think Cyborg is fighting Lesnar next


----------



## CannaBruh (May 18, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Gotta go to work soon so I gotta make this quick. I don't think that coming down in weight is always good for a fighter. Some fighters don't do well coming down, some don't do well coming up, others are great athletes and can cope well. I think the reason Cyborg ate canvas quick is because she came at Amanda, thinking she could do to her what she had done to other fighters. She couldn't. I don't think she would do that again and would be more patient next time, looking for a takedown for the ground and pound. However, I still take Nunes over Cyborg. She's just the most talented woman in MMA right now with Valentina closely behind. I think Cyborg is fighting Lesnar next


Get to work but think about this, can Valentina make 145?  now that would be some fire, both women eating good and healthy, let's do it UFC.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 18, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Get to work but think about this, can Valentina make 145?  now that would be some fire, both women eating good and healthy, let's do it UFC.


Amanda said before the Cyborg fight that fighting heavier was easier for her and that she would be fighting at her more natural weight. In terms of poundage, I don't think that women's MMA is as diverse as the men's department. I know Amanda had issues cutting weight before (I believe it was the rematch) fighting Valentina. Tbh I think that in their natural state Amanda might be in a heavier weight class than V.S.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Amanda said before the Cyborg fight that fighting heavier was easier for her and that she would be fighting at her more natural weight. In terms of poundage, I don't think that women's MMA is as diverse as the men's department. I know Amanda had issues cutting weight before (I believe it was the rematch) fighting Valentina. Tbh I think that in their natural state Amanda might be in a heavier weight class than V.S.


oh most definitely


----------



## KryptoBud (May 19, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> they could spin up 165 today and both 155 and 165 would still be stacked with killers, right now we have congested 155 and it's fucking things up... I don't agree with that another belt dilutes anything, if anything the interim belts have diluted the worth of a belt, another real championship belt would open things up imo.
> 
> think about it, how many lw interim champs have there been since Conor beat Eddie?
> 
> ...


You could add covington and adesanya to the interim list. 
If they were to add another division they couldn't make it 165 without bumping 170 to 175. I think 5lbs is to close when you other divisions have 20lbs differences like MW- LHW-HW can be 60lbs. 

Last night was of the better cards they've had for finishes. I loved watching pootie tang get his ass whooped by rda.
Felicia Spencer shocked me. I thought "this girl has no chance" Her first fight in the ufc finishes megan anderson in the first round and already has cyborg calling her out. I hope she doesn't get rushed into that fight yet.
Charles Olivera by ko??
The guy from rikers island with a hell of a fight to beat shoe face. I picked every fight wrong except the main event, but that was an entertaining card.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 20, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> You could add covington and adesanya to the interim list.
> If they were to add another division they couldn't make it 165 without bumping 170 to 175. I think 5lbs is to close when you other divisions have 20lbs differences like MW- LHW-HW can be 60lbs.
> 
> Last night was of the better cards they've had for finishes. I loved watching pootie tang get his ass whooped by rda.
> ...


Cyborg needs to be working on that Nunes rematch


----------



## vertnugs (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 28, 2019)

@CannaBruh @KryptoBud 

Short documentary on Chuck Liddell. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 28, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> @CannaBruh @KryptoBud
> 
> Short documentary on Chuck Liddell. Pretty good stuff.


all of those shorts are super dope


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 28, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> all of those shorts are super dope


If that's the case then I'm gonna have to go look for some more.


----------



## vertnugs (May 28, 2019)

Will we ever see Yoel Romero in a cage again??

Damn if he didn't get paid.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 28, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Will we ever see Yoel Romero in a cage again??
> 
> Damn if he didn't get paid.


holy fuck i just read after your post
can i get a tainted supplement?
also, hell to the naw naw he aint fighting again, he's about to buy Cuba


....i did take some tren xtreme back in the day unknowingly, some of you did too right guys, right?


----------



## CannaBruh (May 28, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> If that's the case then I'm gonna have to go look for some more.


good luck getting through the matt hughes one with dry eyes


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 28, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> good luck getting through the matt hughes one with dry eyes


Sweet. I'm gonna check it out after this movie. I hope they have a Matt Hamill one as well. I may have to skip the Matt Sera one if they have it lol


----------



## CannaBruh (May 28, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Sweet. I'm gonna check it out after this movie. I hope they have a Matt Hamill one as well. I may have to skip the Matt Sera one if they have it lol


ah man Serra is great


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 28, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> ah man Serra is great


Toughest fighter GSP ever fought in his career


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 28, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> good luck getting through the matt hughes one with dry eyes


Holy shit, bro. I literally had to fight back the tears from that one. I knew he had been in a wreck but I never knew he was messed up to that extent. I hope that everything works out between him and his wife and I'm glad that he finally understands what love is.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 31, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> ah man Serra is great


Did you see the Karate Hottie on Joe Rogan's podcast? I love M. Waterson. Terrific fighter.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 1, 2019)

Holy fuck Rakic's walk off head kick was sickother than that fuck Swedish event....watching MMA in the morning is like drinking coke in the morning...it just seems wrong


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 8, 2019)

Nice finishes in the main and comain very surprised Cejuto came back after that first round true grit


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 9, 2019)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Nice finishes in the main and comain very surprised Cejuto came back after that first round true grit


Considering all of the fights I was very impressed with Valentina. She's so strong, kept dominating on the ground. The she comes out in the second round and decides to k.o. Eye with a head kick. She showed how classy she is by immediately realizing what happened and not pursuing any further. Love her.

Tony did what everybody knew he would do. I didn't expect it to be that way and the fans acted without class... but I guess that is how people act when they pay money to see a fight and the doc ends it. He need to though, Cowboy wasn't gonna see crap outta that eye.

I was most impressed with Cejudo. That first round was making people wonder... and then he just turned into a fight. I was disappointed to see TJ dethroned... but I can see now that it was perpetrated by a superior fighter. Henry has so much to offer the fans. An Olympic athlete/gold medalist, he just showed everybody how much heart he has.

This wasn't a memorable UFC event that will go down in history... but I liked the card. This will be the UFC event that turned me into a big time Henry Cejudo fan. What a badass.

Bring on Khabib/Tony!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 9, 2019)

In some ways I'm happy Donald was able to get out of that fight like that. He was in store for a lot more damage, a lot more.
It seemed at least to me that Tony was going to have to be put out and his pace is like a horror movie, that thing that just doesn't stop coming.

Most impressive win was Cejudo. Whole first round for me I'm thinking, oh shit this weight class might have been a bit too much to chew a la Holloway, but his coaches told him exactly what he needed. FUck this kicking range, get into punching range and make him work.

Marlon carries slabs of muscle and you could see his gas meter going low. If Marlon gets that cardio in check he's fn scary.

Cejudo has some real power in those T-rex hands, I can't recall which shot it was but Marlon ate one and you immediately saw him slap some respeck on Henry's name. Prior to Henry landing that respect, Marlon was kicking the shit out of him quite literally with no regard for getting hit back.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 9, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> In some ways I'm happy Donald was able to get out of that fight like that. He was in store for a lot more damage, a lot more.
> 
> Cejudo has some real power in those T-rex hands, I can't recall which shot it was but Marlon ate one and you immediately saw him slap some respeck on Henry's name. Prior to Henry landing that respect, Marlon was kicking the shit out of him quite literally with no regard for getting hit back.


I absolutely agree. Cerrone was gonna get hurt if they didn't stop that fight and he's too likeable for me to wanna see him get slaughtered by Tony.

Yeah, but regarding the Cejudo fight... what about those knees from the clinch?!? Damn, those were effing Marlon up!

My big brother's more into boxing... but damn I love MMA.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 9, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I absolutely agree. Cerrone was gonna get hurt if they didn't stop that fight and he's too likeable for me to wanna see him get slaughtered by Tony.
> 
> Yeah, but regarding the Cejudo fight... what about those knees from the clinch?!? Damn, those were effing Marlon up!
> 
> My big brother's more into boxing... but damn I love MMA.


Totally spot on.
Marlon had no answer for the clinch, and it could have been he was out of gas and physically couldn't respond. Perhaps not as severe clinch destruction but reminiscent of Anderson and Rich Franklin.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 18, 2019)

Too bad seeing Pico take that flying knee this past weekend. Didn't mix in enough feints n such. Then Chael says good idea let me try that against Machida. Macdonald v Lima will be a good fight. Macdonald better take the fight to the ground those leg kicks are nnnnnasty.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 18, 2019)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Too bad seeing Pico take that flying knee this past weekend. Didn't mix in enough feints n such. Then Chael says good idea let me try that against Machida. Macdonald v Lima will be a good fight. Macdonald better take the fight to the ground those leg kicks are nnnnnasty.


Lol at this:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 21, 2019)

Speed bump ,I MISS them Diaz boys !


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 21, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Speed bump ,I MISS them Diaz boys !


Yeah, I really miss Nick. He was a great fighter at a time when the UFC had some truly great fighters. GSP, Spider Silva, Lioto, and BJ Penn just to name a few... not to mention how he unceremoniously defeated Frank Shamrock in Strikeforce. Love the way he talks shit during a match. I'd like to see him and Tony meet in a weight division and have a fight. Two cardio kings goin' at it.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 21, 2019)

The Díaz boys to me encompass the word “FIGHT “ 

I love and respect that !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 21, 2019)

And side bar : FUCK YOU TJ DILLASHAW !! FUCK YOU !


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 22, 2019)

Any picks in the bare knuckle main card? I'm not sure if I'll be able to stream it live or not but I'll take....
the GOAT in the main
and I'll take Cochrane over Leben in the co. (He did KO big rig last outing)
If he wins an ex gay pornstar will have back to back wins in bnf over ufc vets not to mention those vets were former ufc/wec champions
I have to hand it to the promotion I'm more compelled to watch those fights than the upcoming UFC card


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 22, 2019)

Tony would murder Nick, maybe in Nick's prime he'd have a shot... today he'd get obliterated. Completely new generation of skillset and age.

If Paulie steps into the cage he got my respect.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 22, 2019)

Just heard the “Korean zombie “
“Camp is looking for a new translator in America , 2 fight millionaires deal .


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 22, 2019)

That Paulie is the most annoying fuck ever.How the hell did a 2 time boxing champ NOT whip a baby t rex in a no glove boxing match??Yada yada yada that's all i hear when he talks.

Mad props to the GOATrex


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 26, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Completely new generation of skillset and age.
> 
> If Paulie steps into the cage he got my respect.


So you're ready to watch Holm and Nunes fight? I'm hyped.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 29, 2019)

BEAT THIS !! Best mma media EVER !






“Your a STAGED rich kid ,rich kids don’t fight ! ,Only real people fight !”

I miss quoted that go to 6:35 for The real words,however he believes that to his CORE ,mouth breathing savage !

Him and his brother are my favorites cuss they are PURE in their belief, un waivering and un aplogictic, RESPECT !


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 30, 2019)

Francis dusts another ole timer what's next?....winner of Cormier v Stipe?

Good to see that African cat Lungiambula get a finish. 
(Auto correct suggested "laGuardia ambulance")


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 30, 2019)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Francis dusts another ole timer what's next?....winner of Cormier v Stipe?
> 
> Good to see that African cat Lungiambula get a finish.
> (Auto correct suggested "laGuardia ambulance")


I think DC retires after fighting Stipe win or lose. Rumble Johnson vs Frances?
Jones vs Frances??
Make it happen dana!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 1, 2019)

Francis is at a point where I think he kills everyone.

All hail king Francis. 

Good call on DC retiring, he's already 4 months late and didn't get the fight he wanted. 

Jones going to heavyweight might change that.... Jones vs Francis for the vacant heavyweight belt should DC go out with it.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 1, 2019)

Stipe for the win

I’d like to see Francis vs that big wwe fucker lesnor


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 4, 2019)

Are you guys praying Jorge beats Ben? Thoughts on a winner? Huge fucking fight card. Best ever?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 4, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Are you guys praying Jorge beats Ben? Thoughts on a winner? Huge fucking fight card. Best ever?


Good card not great, co-main arguably could be billed as the more competitive on paper. I hope Thiago starches Jones. If I go off the media day face-offs Thiago appeared to me like he knows his role and it's below Jon... we'll just have to see.

Holly can win but she might get obliterated.
Diego might smoke Cheisa but he might get strangled.
I forget who else is fighting without looking... oh I dunno what to think about Jorge and Ben but looking very much to watching that fight.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 4, 2019)

Jones is too good everywhere for Santos
Nunes hands & technique is better then any woman I've ever seen easy tko
Diego vs cheisa will be a dog fight & I dig that shit


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 4, 2019)

Holms is gonna ko nunes in the 2nd. Nunes is strong not as technical. imo Valentina beat her in the 2nd fight.
Hopefully Masvidal beats the shit outta askren for about 14:59 before ko'ing him
Jones by murder whenever he wants
Rockhold and chiesa both win by rnc
Ngannou 1st round ko

There are a few good fights on the prelims I'd take 
Allen
Vera
Claudia G
Yadong


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 5, 2019)

Who has the best chance of an upset? Holly, or Santos?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Who has the best chance of an upset? Holly, or Santos?


Probably Holly. Jones may be the best ever. Both Holly and Nunes are very technically sound with their hands. I think that Amanda has more power but Holly definitely has better kicks. Amanda is MUCH more home on the ground.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> Holms is gonna ko nunes in the 2nd. Nunes is strong not as technical. imo Valentina beat her in the 2nd fight.
> Hopefully Masvidal beats the shit outta askren for about 14:59 before ko'ing him
> Jones by murder whenever he wants
> Rockhold and chiesa both win by rnc
> ...


I also thought that Valentina won their second fight.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 5, 2019)

What are your guys thoughts on Sanchez who fights Chiesa? Dude looks super angry.


----------



## Brettman (Jul 5, 2019)

Really hope Sanchez wins. Have been a huge fan since TUF1


----------



## Brettman (Jul 5, 2019)

Also dislike that Chiesa made such a big fucking deal over the Conor bus incident


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 5, 2019)

Speed bump : Top 25 best ever ufc fights needs an up date .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 5, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> Holms is gonna ko nunes in the 2nd. Nunes is strong not as technical. imo Valentina beat her in the 2nd fight.
> Hopefully Masvidal beats the shit outta askren for about 14:59 before ko'ing him
> Jones by murder whenever he wants
> Rockhold and chiesa both win by rnc
> ...


I’ve got your action on a fight or 2 you’ve called ,lmk let’s spice fight night up


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 5, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> What are your guys thoughts on Sanchez who fights Chiesa? Dude looks super angry.


Sanchez in literally insane and i wouldnt be shocked if he pulls off the win and makes it a dogfight


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 5, 2019)

Sanchez Love is real last few post ,gonna keep my eyes on now for sure but he not in my wheel house RN


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 5, 2019)

That card is deep... 

Sanchez's fight week antics were like if you took that cringeworthy post fight rant by Ben Rothwell only prolonged it then mixed in a lil el cucuy wierdo for good measure. 
It should also be noted that in addition to switching camps the ufc had to update their website as he has now officially changed his nickname from "nightmare" to
"The anti aging Jedi...with no CTE"

Can't wait for Askren v Masvidal Go funky Ben

Would be so happy if a guy who made 170 KOed Jon. 

Go lioness!


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 6, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’ve got your action on a fight or 2 you’ve called ,lmk let’s spice fight night up


I picked with my heart not my head


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 6, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Who has the best chance of an upset? Holly, or Santos?


Holly, I think she's better than people give her credit for. I don't anybody beating jones really, unless he underestimated this guy or gets caught with a haymaker.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 6, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> What are your guys thoughts on Sanchez who fights Chiesa? Dude looks super angry.


I'm glad to see both guys at 170. Would love to see guys fight at their natural weight or at least closer to it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 6, 2019)

SantosHolmMasvidalBlachowicsSanchez


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 6, 2019)

Tony Ferguson has to be the best p4p right now? 

Does the Style Bender really have a chance against Whittaker? I say no and its the easiest bet ever, but I'm no mma expert. Im like a 3 year addicted fan now.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 6, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> Holly, I think she's better than people give her credit for. I don't anybody beating jones really, unless he underestimated this guy or gets caught with a haymaker.


Holly looks in great shape. No offense but Amanda looks like she has been eating pussy for weeks now!!!!!
I love Amanda but I might be pulling for Hollly. Idont see her getting as close to Nunez as Cyborg did in the 1st round. Thoughts on how the fight may play out?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Holly looks in great shape. No offense but Amanda looks like she has been eating pussy for weeks now!!!!!
> I love Amanda but I might be pulling for Hollly. Idont see her getting as close to Nunez as Cyborg did in the 1st round. Thoughts on how the fight may play out?


I really like how Holly matches up against Nunes, just not as powerful. Nunes matched up GREAT with Cyborg. Her technical skills with her hands, plus that punching power... Cyborg never saw that coming.

I think Holly is just as sound with the mits as Nunes, though her punches aren't as powerful. I think her kicks are superior to Amanda's own. Amanda is DEFINITELY stronger on the ground with her BJJ background.

Holly matches up so much better than Cyborg against Amanda... but in the end I think that Nunes is just too much. Again, I'd like to see Valentina and Amanda have a third bout.

Holly has the tools and expertise.... but Amanda's a beast.

*My prediction*: Amanda wins via decision.

(note: it's MMA, anything can happen!)


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Again, I'd like to see Valentina and Amanda have a third bout.


Why? Maybe they should keep fighting till Valentina wins?!?!?!?!?!?! Please no 3rd fight.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Why? Maybe they should keep fighting till Valentina wins?!?!?!?!?!?! Please no 3rd fight.


I can see your point. Who else would Amanda fight? B. Correia? She'll slaughter anyone else. Holly, Cyborg, and Valentina are the only people that can jack with Nunes.

Also, some people feel like Valentina won their second fight.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I can see your point. Who else would Amanda fight? B. Correia? She'll slaughter anyone else. Holly, Cyborg, and Valentina are the only people that can jack with Nunes.
> 
> Also, some people feel like Valentina won their second fight.


.
Do you think Amanda could last with Holloway? When she beat Cyborg she looked like she could take dudes out with that flow and instinct


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> .
> Do you think Amanda could last with Holloway? When she beat Cyborg she looked like she could take dudes out with that flow and instinct


No, I wouldn't put Laila Ali against a male opponent, nor would I put Amanda against a male opponent. I truly enjoy women's MMA as much as I do men's. That being said, there's just a difference in physiology/bone structure/etc. However, I do believe that she's just as talented as the majority, if not the all of the male fighters. She's a great champ, Nunes.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

Hell yeah, lol


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 6, 2019)

any1 want action b4 the the prelim main starts ?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 6, 2019)

Are you fucking serious!!!!!! Ben is done


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 6, 2019)

Kid lives 4 ever now

Revisit top 25 ever long ago


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 6, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Are you fucking serious!!!!!! Ben is done


flying knee don't play


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 6, 2019)

hahaha askren the shit talking clown got what he deserved


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 6, 2019)

Found a keeper pheno in that $60 pack,believe it . Good stuff


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

Askren lol. Dana's been telling us he ain't all that for some time now. I knew it was a matter of time but I didn't expect it to be this fight.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 6, 2019)

That kid lives 4ever NOW !

Outstanding I paid to see it


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> flying knee don't play


Yeah, but were you surprised that Ben went for the double leg? I don't think that Jorge was


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 6, 2019)

End of the day that was a shit show ! Excluding the 1 keep pheno that lives 4 ever


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 6, 2019)

Holy fuck lol Ben went for a double at literally the worst possible time...


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 7, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I can see your point. Who else would Amanda fight? B. Correia? She'll slaughter anyone else. Holly, Cyborg, and Valentina are the only people that can jack with Nunes.
> 
> Also, some people feel like Valentina won their second fight.


Cat Zingano rematch?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 7, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Holy fuck lol Ben went for a double at literally the worst possible time...


The was the best time and the most satisfying ko i've ever seen


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 7, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> The was the best time and the most satisfying ko i've ever seen


Now I need to re watch it & I agree ,glad he got toasted instantly haha


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Jones is too good everywhere for Santos
> Nunes hands & technique is better then any woman I've ever seen easy tko
> Diego vs cheisa will be a dog fight & I dig that shit


Looks like I nailed it-Nunes hands & technique way better then Holm's-told a buddy rockhold was gonna take a beating too


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 7, 2019)

i'm 2 of 5 on the main card outcomes, glad i didn't bet


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 7, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> Cat Zingano rematch?


Amanda's on a whole 'nother level now though.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Looks like I nailed it-Nunes hands & technique way better then Holm's-told a buddy rockhold was gonna take a beating too


I think Holly was afraid of Amanda's power and was busy waiting for those hands and ended up getting surprised with a kick to the head. No doubt, Amanda's the best in women's MMA. Only person to not get _stopped_ by Amanda is Valentina... she went the distance twice, both times being incredibly close. I've said it before, I'll say it again. We need a third fight between these two.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jul 7, 2019)

Holy fuck Ben that was the worse shot of all time.....(Chris Wiedman may disagree cuz his was in front of his home town and he was ahead on tha cards but damn). Well done game bred!
Had to watch it online as I was at the lake yesterday and the thumbnail for the video had Jorge starched on the ground which made me say to myself "How the fuck does this fight go down where Jorge is crumpled on his face?" but now I know it was a display of class. 
If I were Ben I'd stop shopping at whole food just to be on the safe side. Yikes.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 8, 2019)

Jus found out Santos knee ligaments where tore before the fight & still threw down-ive tore one acl & one meniscus it's tough to even walk after
Much respect


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 8, 2019)

Jorge may have gotten me interested again in the mma. lol I like the way he mouths, and he brings it. lol, Best card in a long time, imo


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 8, 2019)

Love this guys clips


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Love this guys clips


I would have used the "love" or "haha" button instead of "like" if this was facebook.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 12, 2019)

Women’s main looks to be savage ,Looking forward to it

Sidebar: hope cyborg resigns and takes the champ on for a 2nd go round


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 12, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Women’s main looks to be savage ,Looking forward to it
> 
> Sidebar: hope cyborg resigns and takes the champ on for a 2nd go round


You talking about bellator tonight or ufc tomorrow? 
Aspen Ladd could barely make it to the scale she looked scary. Wish they'd end the weight cutting shit.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 12, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> You talking about bellator tonight or ufc tomorrow?
> Aspen Ladd could barely make it to the scale she looked scary. Wish they'd end the weight cutting shit.


Wow-thats crazy


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 12, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> You talking about bellator tonight or ufc tomorrow?
> Aspen Ladd could barely make it to the scale she looked scary. Wish they'd end the weight cutting shit.


Tomorrow fight night , I only follow the results of bellator as of now .

Haven’t canceled my fight pass yet and made the switch over to Dazn. I enjoy the regional and English fight pass events .

Crazy weigh in ,great clip ! I missed that live but heard the follow up asking if she was ok ,now i get it .

@ +120 might put couple hundred on Germaine for fun and bet against lads recovery time. Line started @+ 160 if I remember correct ,so it’s getting action .


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 12, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Tomorrow fight night , I only follow the results of bellator as of now .
> 
> Haven’t canceled my fight pass yet and made the switch over to Dazn. I enjoy the regional and English fight pass events .
> 
> ...


If I was gonna bet in would be on germaine after seeing that weigh in.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)

Line moved to far to make a solid underdog bet so ,hard pass on the main . Plus it kinda feels like an espn video trap  .

3 years off and declining at retirement gotta think the mullet is gonna starch the(hof) cally kid,idk but here we go


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)

Fuuuuuck ! Had him hurt then gets knocked the F out ,good stuff 

This card better than ppv


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 17, 2019)

If Mike Perry gets a win, what do you guys think about Perry vs Ben Askren?
Definitely worth watching and getting excited about?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 17, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> If Mike Perry gets a win, what do you guys think about Perry vs Ben Askren?
> Definitely worth watching and getting excited about?


I'd rather see him against wonderboy. I don't think perry is on the same level.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 20, 2019)

Fight Night San Antonio
RDA
Rothwell
Hernandez
Hooker
Adams
Harris
How are RDA and Edwards in the same weight class, holy shit


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 28, 2019)

I used to hate C. Cyborg after the G. Carano fight.. Things change, I think she's a class act and I love watching her fight. Seemingly a phenomenal person and active in the community. Congrats on your win, Cyborg.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 2, 2019)

Say good bye 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mma/dana-white-says-ufc-is-done-with-cris-cyborg-were-out-of-the-cyborg-business/ar-AAFfznX?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Aug 2, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Say good bye
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mma/dana-white-says-ufc-is-done-with-cris-cyborg-were-out-of-the-cyborg-business/ar-AAFfznX?li=BBnbfcL


Wow. I knew they were butting heads... but damn. Too bad, I really wanted to see her rematch Nunes with a different approach. I don't think she would have won the rematch... but it would've been a better fight.

Dana is a bit of a prick and was wrong about that W. Silva comment (I lol'd, it was true, she did look like him in a dress  ). Cris is a great fighter and competitor but needs to not be so emotional and sensitive. When two people refuse to get along... smh.

What a damn shame.

Thanks for the link, @SpaceGrease


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)

It does suck we don’t get to see the rematch . Nunes took Cyborg’s soul ! Seems shitty we don’t get to see her try to avenge to the L .

I would pay to see it .RIP the dream


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 3, 2019)

I hope lawler knocks colbys head into the cheap seats today.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)

I would be ok with that also


Edit: Hope Herb Dean doesn’t get beat up to bad w/negative press.3 late stops so far,ouch !


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Aug 8, 2019)

Picks for this weekend
Bullet via KO
Luque via dec. but will be cheering for platinum 
Latifi via dec. 
Not sure on picks for 241 yet but I'm already amped


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2019)

This is right here

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mma/nate-diaz-marks-return-to-ufc-by-lighting-up-joint-at-official-event/ar-AAFOiUi?li=BBnba9I

Why this fighting family is my favorite all time (because FUCK YOU ) . Can’t put a price tag on a man’s unwavering authenticity . I’m all about that . Go do work kid !


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 15, 2019)

Speaking of authenticity, sucker punching old men 100% authentic douchebag


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2019)

Great clip!

Conner didn’t even mess the old man’s hair up .like an og boss that old man,well done

Couple great sounds bites in the Nate Diaz clip “ I heard someone ask what strain “ but couldn’t make out the answer.

Kid said “that’s the quality that’s quality”, outstanding ,that just made my day great .


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 15, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Great clip!
> 
> Conner didn’t even mess the old man’s hair up .like an og boss that old man,well done
> 
> ...


When the guy asks what strain smokin nate says "game up nutrition" at 3:00 minutes. I don't know why the ufc didn't do more to promote this guy a long time ago the fans love him.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Aug 15, 2019)

Nate was smoking that CBD. No laws were broken. McGregor just keeps showing more and more how little class he has. That guy he punched was probably just some local, geriatric drunk. Conor should have simply walked away. Ridiculous.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 17, 2019)

Is this the most important UFC ppv in history? Romero vs Costa? WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Aug 17, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Is this the most important UFC ppv in history? Romero vs Costa? WTF!!!!!!!


No, lol. 

We're getting the fight we should've seen with Stipe & DC.

And I just like the Diaz bros period. Pulling for Nate.

Not sure how interested I am in the rest of the card.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 17, 2019)

If Costa runs through Romero the implications are huge for the Middleweight division. I'm rooting for Yoel.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 17, 2019)

Aldo going for bw!!! Wtf!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 17, 2019)

Fight day is always a good day .

I’m very torn on the main . I like them both as people .

I have zero interest in jones v Cormier 3 @ heavy weight .Ya gotta think if champ loses he retires.

Seems like stipe doesn’t get the love for what a bad M.Fr he is . Since I picked stipe while back in thread conversation,i stand pat on that hand .


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 17, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I have zero interest in jones v Cormier 3 @ heavy weight


Wait......Why? Its the heavyweight world title fight!!!!!! You're not on coke right now are you?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 17, 2019)

Naw kid ,Im way to old to fuck w/coke anymore. Flower only these days !

Jones already beat that ass TWICE , 0-2 you don’t get a 3rd chance in the world I was raised in .

You see it differently? Break it down .

Edit: forgot the crown royal,we go through BARRELS of it round this way .


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 17, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> You see it differently? Break it down .


I mean DC knocked the living fuck out of Stipe. Like knocked him into next week. Nice to see a rematch because some times people get caught.
Wait you do crown royal but are to old for cocaine? Whats the difference? Same, same.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 17, 2019)

Stipe got caught ,not “knocked the living fuck “ way I remember .

Rematch is 0-1 , 0-2 is beat that ass TWICE , you get to still hang out but you go fetch coffee and food when needed .

Free pass on coke 2 crown take , you haven’t done either clearly ,YAWN.

Edit:respectfully


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 17, 2019)

Anybody can get caught, especially after a half dozen or so eye pokes in less than a round. I like DC but some of those eye pokes were dirty as it gets.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 17, 2019)

I hear your voice . You always bring mma value . Dc is champ (I haven’t checked ) but has to be favored. 

You want some friendly action on it ? You dc me stipe ?


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 17, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> You want some friendly action on it ? You dc me stipe ?


Yes. Ill take action. But only for Avitar change. You win bet i change to what ever you want. I win you ride with pic of my choice!! Month long pic on avatar. Let me know.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 17, 2019)

Hahaha , fucker

Edit : that’s a fucking solid bet ! I can’t bitch out but I was thinking breeder packs .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 17, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes. Ill take action. But only for Avitar change. You win bet i change to what ever you want. I win you ride with pic of my choice!! Month long pic on avatar. Let me know.



Sorry kid I can’t fuck w/minors . I got caught up and thought you were krytpo .i gotta pass

Edit: however ,respect that was a brilliant bet !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 18, 2019)

I lied to ya boys ! I gotta own me , there is an 0-2 fight I pay for .

I SWEAR TO HEAVEN ABOVE  I want to see Nate make Conner bleed,again


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 18, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I lied to ya boys ! I gotta own me , there is an 0-2 fight I pay for .
> 
> I SWEAR TO HEAVEN ABOVE  I want to see Nate make Conner bleed,again


 I think the fact nate called out masvidal instead of mcgregor was the classic diaz "fuck you" to mcphony. It was perfect.
If mcgregor never fights again I'd be fine.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Aug 18, 2019)

Glad to see Nate win. When I see him I see Nick and Nick's one of my all time favorite mixed martial artists. Sad to see DC lose, feel like he's a great guy but it happens. Those body shots he was eating towards the end were doing some serious damage. These were the only two fights I cared to see. And after seeing his ridiculous antics, the latest of which involving him smacking a drunk old man, I'm not so sure I'd care to see McGregor fight again either, unless it involves Nate choking him out again, Khabib mauling him again, or even better, Tony decorating him with his own blood.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 19, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Glad to see Nate win. When I see him I see Nick and Nick's one of my all time favorite mixed martial artists.



Nick Diaz vs Karo Parisyan still one of my favorite fights ever.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 19, 2019)

Sept. 14th Justin Gaethje vs. Donald Cerrone.

When Gaethje gets into a fight, it's a brawl.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 19, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> I think the fact nate called out masvidal instead of mcgregor was the classic diaz "fuck you" to mcphony. It was perfect.
> If mcgregor never fights again I'd be fine.


Masvidal is a hot ticket coming off his last fight . Nate fights and beats him imho he has to be in line for title shot .

I selfishly want to see Nate put Conner out of mma for good . Make him have to drink from a straw for a few months .


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Aug 20, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Masvidal is a hot ticket coming off his last fight . Nate fights and beats him imho he has to be in line for title shot .
> 
> I selfishly want to see Nate put Conner out of mma for good . Make him have to drink from a straw for a few months .


If you wanna see Conor seriously get his face rearranged then I would recommend Tony. It would be a mess.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 20, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> If you wanna see Conor seriously get his face rearranged then I would recommend Tony. It would be a mess.


Tony is a bad man .

Nate and Conner are 1-1 even though you can argue Nate beat him twice and it’s 0-2 . I just want to see closure on it (it would be a circus) . 

Their preflight joint interviews ,set the entertainment bar .


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Aug 20, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Tony is a bad man .
> 
> Nate and Conner are 1-1 even though you can argue Nate beat him twice and it’s 0-2 . I just want to see closure on it (it would be a circus) .
> 
> Their preflight joint interviews ,set the entertainment bar .


I honestly thought Conor won the 2nd bout.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 20, 2019)

Idk, espn plus and watch it again jk

Krypto had a valid point on Nate not calling Conner out .It would be a step backwards towards the title but damn nate and Conner all ready have 2 of the top 5 fights in the top 25 all time


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 22, 2019)

All KINDS of mma going off . Great things are coming our way boys !


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 23, 2019)

So is the Jorge vs Nate the fight you guys want to see? Or who could they match up to next?


----------



## CyLeNtStOnEr (Aug 23, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> So is the Jorge vs Nate the fight you guys want to see? Or who could they match up to next?


Jorge did state he wants to break Conor's face....match em up. 

I see El Cucuy facing the winner of the Dustin vs Khabib fight....as much as I'd love to see the outcome of Dustin submitting Khabib...I just don't see it happening..Khabib's ground game is just unbeatable. Look how he handled his last 4 fights . 

Conor vs Jorge..winner fights Diaz..which would set up a Conor vs Nate trilogy. 

I believe I heard Dana say Jon Jones is never going to fight again.

It's going to be a great rest of the year for UfC..especially Conor and Nate back...money makers


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 23, 2019)

CyLeNtStOnEr said:


> I believe I heard Dana say Jon Jones is never going to fight again.


Why?


----------



## CyLeNtStOnEr (Aug 24, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Why?


I was wrong, he will be fighting still. ...but who 

Lightweight and welterweight is where it's at..Animals


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 25, 2019)

Baddest man I’ve ever watched w/ my eyes was mike Tyson . He was true FEAR to the untrained


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 31, 2019)

anybody watch Andrade get her ass handed to her by zhang? Its to bad the ufc doesn't promote actual fighters anymore because that was an impressive performance that nobody even knew was taking place.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 4, 2019)

Decent card all the way around . 1st China champ is what the ufc was looking for ,birth place of martial arts . Looking forward to her defending the belt.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Sep 7, 2019)

Wasn't surprised At the main event. Holy fuck  that Teemu guy on the prelims got starched  very askrenesk minus the super necessary shots afterwards


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 8, 2019)

Gaethje fight next week.

What is your opinion on the Barboza v Felder verdict?

*Going to watch the replay soon.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Sep 14, 2019)

Thinking he main event will be violent hope Gaethje pushes the pace early but Cowboys crafty If it goes past r1 cowboy.

I heard Gaethje had an eye injury coming out of his camp plus he's already pretty cross eyed which doesn't stop him from finding chins but certainly not to his benifit.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 14, 2019)

Ok so that fight was awesome!!!!


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 14, 2019)

Cowboy ain't that big. KO or get KO'd.

Let's go!


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 14, 2019)

Cerrone fights way to much, 5 fights in 10 months fighting top guys is begging for cte. Who's next for Gaethje?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 14, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> . Who's next for Gaethje?


Felder?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 16, 2019)

Ready for Diaz ! 

Connor tweeted ,Dublin dec 14 ,wonder who it will be .


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 16, 2019)

Lawler is a fun fighter. Also, the French guy gnnouna (sp?)


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Toxic Avenger (Sep 24, 2019)

That shovel hook from Cameroon is scary and a credit to how TUF Stipe is. I'd rather see Stipe v Ngannou 2 than the DC rubber match. HW is still by far the shallowest men's division. That being said I would line up to pay good money to see Bones move up and fight any of the fore mentioned fighters.


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 24, 2019)

If I was Stipe I'd tell dc to pound sand just like he did after their first fight.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Sep 27, 2019)

Any thoughts on Tony vs Khabib?


----------



## Brettman (Sep 27, 2019)

Other then it needs to happen ?


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 27, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Any thoughts on Tony vs Khabib?


Not until they're both in the cage with the door locked behind them.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Sep 27, 2019)

Tony vs Khabib...
Tony is a way better striker 
He's unpredictable and 
He has feak cardio

Khabib's ability to keep/punish opponents in side control is amazing if 10th planet can figure that out maybe Tony could land one of those elbows from his back!? Who knows that fight is sooooo good ....fuck the GSP v Khabib match up! Give us Ell Cucuy v the Eagle


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 10, 2019)

Missed the Oct 5th event. Saw the headlines. Might get a chance to the see the replay later today.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Oct 13, 2019)

Just catching up on Tampa as I was in a black out yesterday. Man Nico Price is so fun to watch. You can't play ass grab when you're in there with that dude fuuuck! if I were Vick I'd amputate one of those lanky arms and try a run a FW. WW is a bad idea.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 13, 2019)

Was happy to see Homer Vick lose again lol. That tall lanky white guy got destroyed. Fight should have stopped way earlier then it did... poor guy.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 26, 2019)

Atta BOY Nate, way to keep your honor ! 

Tell em all fuck you !


----------



## majjy_rane (Oct 26, 2019)

what you guys think about Michel Pereira? He seems like a chimp with a machine gun who actually know how to use it methaphorical meant of course. Is this thread just dedicated to the UFC division?


----------



## Brettman (Oct 26, 2019)

Anyone else actually rooting for Askren?


----------



## Brettman (Oct 26, 2019)

Oh god poor Ben... he’s slept four times in three ufc fights... must be some kind of record. He seems so determined but I just can’t see him fighting again. On another note, I’m starting to think Nate is a drama queen, not a gangster lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 2, 2019)

Is anyones ESPN2 scrambled a bit? Direct TV by AT&T. Mines completely fucked right now. All other channels good.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 2, 2019)

Last minute picks...
JW by flying shit R1
Till via TKO 
Gillespie TKO 
Game bred KO early( or Diaz if it goes tha dist.)
Fuck yeah 244


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 2, 2019)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Last minute picks...
> JW by flying shit R1
> Till via TKO
> Gillespie dec.
> ...


Edit...
And the black beast KO 
Luque KO


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 2, 2019)

Is it just me or does Lee have another massive staph infection?


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 2, 2019)

This is awesome!!!!!! Between the Anderson ko and this kevin Lee ko. This shit is nuts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brettman (Nov 2, 2019)

Yeah wtf is on Kevin’s chest? Man why did the doctor stop that wtf bullshit


----------



## Brettman (Nov 2, 2019)

Do you think Gregor is awake yet?


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Nov 3, 2019)

Dr stoppage bulllllllll


----------



## Brettman (Nov 22, 2019)

Yeah that was some bullshit...


----------



## Brettman (Nov 22, 2019)

Apparently Conor is fighting cerrone in January.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 29, 2019)

Brettman said:


> Apparently Conor is fighting cerrone in January.


That PPV is weak 
Two LWs fighting at WW meh


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 29, 2019)

Toxic Avenger said:


> That PPV is weak
> Two LWs fighting at WW meh


Its a monster of a ppv. Close to a millon buys for sure.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 29, 2019)

Not for me. Could care less if casuals tune in for mcrapist. Not a stacked card...meh!


----------



## Brettman (Nov 30, 2019)

Do we know who else is on the card ?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Nov 30, 2019)

Brettman said:


> Do we know who else is on the card ?


Conor McGregor vs. Donald Cerrone
Anthony Pettis vs. Carlos Diego Ferreira
Maycee Barber vs. Roxanne Modafferi
Drew Dober vs. Nasrat Haqparast
Chas Skelly vs. Grant Dawson
Tim Elliott vs. Askar Askarov
Andre Fili vs. Sodiq Yusuff
Oleksiy Oliynyk vs. Maurice Greene
I


----------



## Brettman (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah that is weak for a PPV. They will likely announce a co-main


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 30, 2019)

Lol at two guys coming off multiple losses headlining a ppv, suckers born every minute


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 7, 2019)

Cody Staman was robbed


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 20, 2019)

Picks....
Korean zombie via TKOs 
Oezdemir via TKO
Choi via KO


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 4, 2020)

If cowboy loses to McGregor which the odds I’ve seen so far is the chalk (McGregor -280) . I’m thinking next up for the ufc is GSP v McGregor not Masvidal v McGregor . Haven’t heard any of the talking heads speaking in this direction ,shit on this ,tell me why this is wrong .

I’m buying for a couple days if cowboy wins .


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 4, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> If cowboy loses to McGregor which the odds I’ve seen so far is the chalk (McGregor -280) . I’m thinking next up for the ufc is GSP v McGregor not Masvidal v McGregor . Haven’t heard any of the talking heads speaking in this direction ,shit on this ,tell me why this is wrong .
> 
> I’m buying for a couple days if cowboy wins .


Cowboy in 1


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jan 5, 2020)

Cowboy via head kick


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2020)

Yea,idk Would of loved to see this one years back w/less mileage on both of em.

Edit : heard McGregor wants to fight 3x’s in 2020,last run @ a title/legacy tack on . 

Cowboy wins McGregor lays the gloves down and walks out .

Conner wins his next mega fight is in order .


----------



## Brettman (Jan 5, 2020)

Conor W by tko early second round.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 8, 2020)

I hope cowboy flatlines connor with a head kick. Either way this ones not woth PPV $$. Will watch on Sunday.


----------



## Brettman (Jan 8, 2020)

Yeah the overall card sucks. Cowboy definitely not knocking Conor out though. Likely a decision if he does get the w


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 18, 2020)

Fight day energy ,engaged !

12:35pm Edit: listening to Steven A Smith talk mma truly pisses me off .


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 18, 2020)

Cowboy in 1


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 18, 2020)

Bold call . I just can’t wrap my money or head around that being the out come but my heart is with it .


----------



## Brettman (Jan 18, 2020)

If Conor does somehow win tonight I could see him eventually fighting someone like masvidal for the 170 title without actually ever fighting a true welterweight lmao.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 18, 2020)

Pretty sure Cowboys last 2 fights were against monsters!!!!


----------



## Brettman (Jan 18, 2020)

I can’t believe I paid for this card.


----------



## Brettman (Jan 18, 2020)

Currently watching the “co main” and couldn’t fucking care less lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 18, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Currently watching the “co main” and couldn’t fucking care less lol


How sexy do you think Holly is?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 18, 2020)

Ginger,preachers daughter ! She’s a bad bad girl


----------



## Brettman (Jan 18, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> How sexy do you think Holly is?


Lmao!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 18, 2020)

Yep,that’s the ball game

Mega fight here it comes


----------



## Brettman (Jan 18, 2020)

What the fuck was that haha ! . Did Donald come out to touch gloves?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 2, 2020)

Usman v Masvidal in July finally now will the ufc give Gaethje a fight?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 2, 2020)

Toxic Avenger said:


> now will the ufc give Gaethje a fight?


Who though?


----------



## Brettman (Feb 3, 2020)

I wanna see Conor gaethje.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 8, 2020)

Who's buying the PPV?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 8, 2020)

Jones looks rattled walking to the cage. Dropped his hat... is it a sign? Go Reyes!


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 8, 2020)

yes I'm so glad I stayed up to stream this yyyyyyyyeeeeeesssssss


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 8, 2020)

To the judges ,let’s see

Edit: And still

Run it back that was a good match up .


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 8, 2020)

And new?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 8, 2020)

I had Reyes 3 rounds to 2


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 8, 2020)

Toxic Avenger said:


> I had Reyes 3 rounds to 2


So did the striking stats. Good fun fight though. Super exciting!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 8, 2020)

Hard to argue that Reyes did not win 1-3 (agreed)

I’m cool w/the decision, Jones is the best ever , gotta finish stronger in 4/5 to take it from the best ever ,imho

Run it back let’s see what’s up with more rounds

That was a good show


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 11, 2020)

Some talking heads & social media brought up a pretty interesting mma suggestion for judging .

Open scoring , after each round everyone knows how the round was scored by each judge . Pretty brilliant idea .


----------



## Khyber420 (Feb 11, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Hard to argue that Reyes did not win 1-3 (agreed)
> 
> I’m cool w/the decision, Jones is the best ever , gotta finish stronger in 4/5 to take it from the best ever ,imho
> 
> ...


Fight was close, but if it had gone another round Jones woulda just continued to beat him up. When its that close IMHO you give it to the champ, want the belt? It's gotta be a decisive victory, plus Reyes never really hurt him. Jones should retire with his perfect record (that one loss wasn't actually a loss) as the GOAT now, it's only downhill from here.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 12, 2020)

Idk about retiring yet he still a bad bad dude . It should quiet down all the move up to heavy weight for the challenge/competition talk . He clearly as all he can handle right where he is . 

I think they both got fucked up in that instant classic fight it just wasn’t upper body damage ,even w/Reyes fractured nose. Their equally damaging lower body attacks were cringe worthy through out the fight,savages . I got action says they are both still limping as we speak  

Reyes camp has a right to be pissed clearly there’s argument that he won . For me Jones was always the hunter and not the hunted in all 5 rounds . Even on his angled retreats to escape danger he reset his feet and went back on the hunt ,controlling the center . It’s the main reason I’m still cool w/the out come . Plus Reyes was carried back to dressing room while jones walked out .

What an unexpected great show .Ive looped it back couple times now ,good shit !


----------



## Khyber420 (Feb 12, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Idk about retiring yet he still a bad bad dude . It should quiet down all the move up to heavy weight for the challenge/competition talk . He clearly as all he can handle right where he is .
> 
> I think they both got fucked up in that instant classic fight it just wasn’t upper body damage ,even w/Reyes fractured nose. Their equally damaging lower body attacks were cringe worthy through out the fight,savages . I got action says they are both still limping as we speak
> 
> ...


Yeah it was pretty good, I'd watch a rematch for sure. Jones reminds me of Lennox Lewis, a chess player, fight IQ through the roof. The way he paces himself while moving forward almost the entire fight is pretty amazing.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 13, 2020)

It was a close fight. Reyes has nothing to be sour over. Rounds 4 and 5 should have a greater value than 1-3. After all, they are called championship rounds for a reason. Even in the event that reyes was up 3-2, he clearly didn't win any of the championship rounds. I think its fair judging to give the W to someone who won the championship rounds vs someone who won the first 3 rounds. 

After watching the fight almost a dozen times now, the fight was a lot closer than what I originally thought. A lot of the strike differences didn't mean to make much significance. A lot of reyes blows don't connect smoothly or flush. Reyes best round was the 2nd. A strike difference of 13 strikes of which 3 being significant strikes. The three I found I would say had more grit and force behind them, but again, did not land its best mark or flush.

With that, the same can be said for one of Jones take downs. Take downs count but sometimes I think they shouldn't get any points if no damage was done or you did not advance your opponent into a vulnerable position ( took his back i.e.) . One of Jones take downs he did just that. Took reyes back and was landing some decent blows from ground angles. I think the other take downs should count for nothing. Nothing was gained other than you took your opponent off his feet, for a fleeting moment.

They should run it back, and this time I think Jones will make a more definitive case.


----------



## Brettman (Feb 13, 2020)

But, where does lord Artem fit into all this ?


----------



## Brettman (Feb 13, 2020)

I was surprised with the Lewis Latifi fight, I was so sure Derrick was getting an easy KO. I don’t know how anyone at 5’9/5’10 can compete at heavyweight. I was always amazed with Cormier.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 13, 2020)

I heard K Florian say after rewatching the fight he could see how the one judge scored it 4-1Jones. I watched it again too and unless I'm confused on MMA scoring each round is worth the same amount(max 10). Rounds 4 and 5 are worth 10 (max) each. With that being said 4 and 5 went to Jon without a doubt. Did any of you think Jones won any of the first three rounds? If you did you don't understand how to score MMA Sorry if that ruffles feathers. 
It was a competitive fight but I had no difficulty deciding how to score the rounds and so the tile of GOAT remains with Lobov #hammertime#FakeWin!#Picogramsforever!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 15, 2020)

Dodson v wood is lil man match I’ve been looking forward to .

Edith 7:07 pm :thought Dodson was better .won but won’t run any more bets through him in future .


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 16, 2020)

Diego will always be one of my favorite fighters and a true OG of the UFC. I see he's taking a lot of flak for not continuing to fight, but I dont blame him. Dude was laced by an obvious illegal knee which cut him open. I dont understand why he was even asked if he wanted to continue? Should have been a automatic DQ like in the Weaver/Vargas fight, right?


----------



## Brettman (Feb 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Diego will always be one of my favorite fighters and a true OG of the UFC. I see he's taking a lot of flak for not continuing to fight, but I dont blame him. Dude was laced by an obvious illegal knee which cut him open. I dont understand why he was even asked if he wanted to continue? Should have been a automatic DQ like in the Weaver/Vargas fight, right?


I agree. I also think that needs to be Diego’s last fight.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 16, 2020)

Brettman said:


> I agree. I also think that needs to be Diego’s last fight.


Yeah, I think you're right about that. I hate seeing the CTE jokes about Diego.


----------



## Brettman (Feb 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Yeah, I think you're right about that. I hate seeing the CTE jokes about Diego.


I know I was in high school when TUF premiered and I loved Diego on there. Been a fan of his for like 15-16 years and I will not watch him fight again.


----------



## Brettman (Feb 16, 2020)

Or maybe he was season two ? I can’t remember


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 16, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Or maybe he was season two ? I can’t remember


He was the winner of season 1.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 18, 2020)

Yikes, brutal KO by Jan of Corey Anderson. I don't think Jan has a style that can defeat jones. I don't think the fight will be much different than that with Gust. I think Jones should run it back with Dom, and he certainly has proven worthy of a rematch and is certainly a better fight than Jan.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Feb 22, 2020)

I think Hooker's got this one calling for a KO from down under good card so far


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 22, 2020)

Bout to start , 1 for hooker any others ?

I don’t care so I’ll go “ born in the USA “ just to give u little on line action .

Edit : That Chinese kid yan put a plain old pub stomping on Karolina. I was waiting for the towel to come flying in the ring from her coach .

Editx2 : Fuuuck that was great ! Hooker for the win ain’t gonna shit on it (were no winners in that fight except the fans ) Then calls out Gaethje w/a possible broken jaw ,lol, outstanding !

Idk if hooker wins that fight in Vegas or w/out that “I’m getting fucked Up” take down w/couple min. Left to go


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 7, 2020)

I think style bender finishes SOG in fantastic manner 
I’m rooting for JJ but I dunno Zhang looks powerful 
Omalley makes his return any predictions for tonight’s fights?


----------



## Brettman (Mar 7, 2020)

I think Zhang destroys Joanna. And Stylebender wins by KO but I want to see Yoel win.


----------



## Brettman (Mar 7, 2020)

I can’t believe how short Winn is. Like 5’5” at 185. He wrestled at 213lb lmao.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 7, 2020)

Dariush with the KO good tilt sugar Sean looked way too fast for that Mexican cat


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 7, 2020)

Sugar Sean keeps his hands that low and his chin up like he did/always does the 1st trained up fighter he faces knocks him the fuck out,mark me down

I got the co main champ bet heavy and the main challenger bet w/enough to cover a loss in the co .


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 7, 2020)

That was historic. What a Co main!!!!


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Mar 7, 2020)

Wow I had JJ but f that was close by far best women’s div Fire the translator lmao


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 7, 2020)

I’m embarrassed i put any money on Yoel ( the back flip ) got in my pocket for sure .Glad I killed the co ,fucking Yoel what was that ? 

I’m interested in what Dana says in the post fight press conference,good session boys see ya the next 1,


----------



## Marla 420 (Mar 9, 2020)

WEILI Is My Girllll!!!! WARRRRRRRRR 

Yoel didn't have it. I was disappointed with the Main.


----------



## Khyber420 (Mar 9, 2020)

Marla 420 said:


> WEILI Is My Girllll!!!! WARRRRRRRRR
> 
> Yoel didn't have it. I was disappointed with the Main.


That main was garbage. I still don't get why one of the world's best wrestlers doesnt wrestle.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m gonna be so bummmmmmmed if ufc249 main gets cancelled again ,Looking likely .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 14, 2020)

Fight night call out . Gilbert burns I believe you young man ! I hope you get your call out I’d pay to see it .


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 12, 2020)

Anyone have any thoughts on fight island ?
the thought of Brittany Palmer in a grass skirt is appealing 

Had to laugh when Dana had ESPN Put a stop to 249.... you could see the frustration in his face 
too bad I loved the empty arena vibe in their last event in Brazil. 
Hope they are back soon


----------



## Brettman (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah I kind of like the empty arena as well.


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 9, 2020)

Ferguson or gaethje ??


----------



## Brettman (May 9, 2020)

Ahh man I love them both! That Niko Price is fucking tough as nails


----------



## Brettman (May 9, 2020)

Such a huge fucking card. Excited to see Ngannou fight again


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 9, 2020)

Just ready to FIGHT again ! The card is just a good bonus . Be Damned if I just don’t need it .

Edit : Damn ! That main was one sided .Have to say I never could of foreseen it unfold like that .


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 11, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Such a huge fucking card. Excited to see Ngannou fight again


Gotta say… it didn’t disappoint!! Ngannou is a beast!! I didn’t think I could ring any more respect for Ferguson. Ghaethje put in a life time performance there though...

what did everyone else think?


----------



## Brettman (May 12, 2020)

I feel bad for Tony. He’s so tough and didn’t even need to take that fight. And now it seems everyone’s off the Tony wagon. Probably never see a title fight again. Also what the fuck is with Cruz’s fighting style ? Has he always looked awkward like that? Reminded me of Keith Jardine lol


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 12, 2020)

I don’t know… the old ‘act like a monkey’ routine did him any favours and I think those ferocious leg kicks early doors did him in tbh.
regards Tony, I mean he didn’t do himself any favours throughout… he didn’t seem right, probably regretted taking Ghaethje in this moment lol but to not be KO’d…I mean from round 3 every shot thrown by Ghaethje was a leveller.

Respect for not eating canvas me thinks


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 12, 2020)

Cuejdo was hungry...


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 30, 2020)

I’m ready to see the fighter to knock amanda Nunes on her ass . She been running hot long time now (GOAT) .Im ready to see all the hard work pay off for someone and put her on her fanny and take a belt .


----------



## Brettman (May 30, 2020)

VERY impressed with that Gutierrez Guy, he fucking picked him apart. Also impressed with Roosevelt Roberts


----------



## Marla 420 (Jun 4, 2020)

Dannnng Tony is a warrior but Justin is just a bad ass. I hope if he can stuff a TD or 2 and light up Khabib and become Champ.


----------



## Marla 420 (Jun 4, 2020)

Nunes vs Spencer is Mehh. Nunes is the Goat and I'm gonna be rooting for Spencer but she is in for a rough night lol. I wanted to see Cyborg vs Nunes 2 because you get fireworks guaranteed but whatever. Hopefully Spencer proves me wrong.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jun 8, 2020)

We need to get Sugga Sean a RIU account!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 20, 2020)

Blaydes is going to dominate Volkov Rnd 2 and he’s settling into a closed guard ....no good


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 21, 2020)

Toxic Avenger said:


> Blaydes is going to dominate Volkov Rnd 2 and he’s settling into a closed guard ....no good


Blaydes was sucking wind the last half of the fight. He relied on take downs and laid on Volkov and hung on for the victory.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 21, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’m ready to see the fighter to knock amanda Nunes on her ass . She been running hot long time now (GOAT) .Im ready to see all the hard work pay off for someone and put her on her fanny and take a belt .


Nunes has the most crisp punches of any woman fighter ever so don't hold your breath. Training as the only woman in the entire gym may or may not have something to do with it. Translation: She doesn't punch like a girl.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 21, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Gotta say… it didn’t disappoint!! Ngannou is a beast!! I didn’t think I could ring any more respect for Ferguson. Ghaethje put in a life time performance there though...
> 
> what did everyone else think?


Too much muscle not enough stamina. Muscular guys get gassed too easily albeit he's very dangerous the first 2 or 3 minutes of the fight.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Nunes has the most crisp punches of any woman fighter ever so don't hold your breath. Training as the only woman in the entire gym may or may not have something to do with it. Translation: She doesn't punch like a girl.


I’m not disputing any of that and agree doesn’t seem plausible any time soon . That’s why I want to see it happen cause any1 can get caught but more than likely if she doesn’t retire. The kid that takes a belt from her is the NEXT monster up . I’m personal ready to see who that is .


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 27, 2020)

Go Perry! Is his girlfriend ‍cornering him? Does it matter? Keep it on the feet! 

Cheering for Dustin in the main event


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 27, 2020)

If your girlfriend corners you she should be dressed like Britney Palmer case closed


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 3, 2020)

Burns out of UFC 251. Positive Covid 19 test. Any guesses on who steps in for him?


----------



## Brettman (Jul 4, 2020)

Hmmm. I don’t know...


----------



## Brettman (Jul 4, 2020)

Masvidal should. If he really thinks he’s a bad mofo lol


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jul 5, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Masvidal should. If he really thinks he’s a bad mofo lol


i wanna see street jesus sleep usman so bad. i got a feeling this aint happening though


----------



## Brettman (Jul 5, 2020)

Yeah same here, I don’t care who it is but I want someone to shut up Usman. He’s gotta be one of my least favourite fighters.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 9, 2020)

Monster card this weekend . Really looking forward to it .


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jul 9, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Monster card this weekend . Really looking forward to it .


I want masvidal to win so bad. Dude deserves it. Been grinding his way to the top for 17 years. If he wins he'll be close to McGregor status


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2020)

Marty Fake Newsman, KO round 1.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2020)

Marty stays the champ guys. For sure.


----------



## Brettman (Jul 9, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Marty Fake Newsman, KO round 1.


Whaaat?! No way haha.


----------



## Brettman (Jul 9, 2020)

I think usman will win but definitely not rd 1 ko


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 10, 2020)

Like DC said masvidal put himself in a no lose situation(free pass) He wins he is legend .He loses the fight was taken on a weeks notice and he got paid . His rep. can’t be hurt in this fight unless he himself gets Ben Askeren  .I completely agree w/usman not being a personal favorite but my money gotta be spent on him to win ,I’m leaning .

My heart is w/Holloway .World just doesn’t seem right w/him not champ and I want to see a 3rd fight against 
Volkanovski . Namajunas really is where my eyes will be the most . I want to see the head space she’s in now . I’d also be very ok w/VanZant not making it past the 1st .

Good shit boys !!! I’m truly jacked for this card look forward to thread hype b4 and after . I’m bbqing ,day drinking and sativa sativa sativa in celebration !


----------



## Tonycannavis (Jul 11, 2020)

I figured I share just in case anyone else wanted to watch ufc ppv for free tonight not Advertising for the site but it’s freaking awesome. 100% free Ripple.is


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2020)

crushing my soul !!!! I just don’t see that as truth . Crazy times we are in .

Post fight edit : I listened to that down under 215lb cunt talk that post fight bullshit even that wasn’t true !!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2020)

Whit taker for the win


----------



## Brettman (Jul 25, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> crushing my soul !!!! I just don’t see that as truth . Crazy times we are in .
> 
> Post fight edit : I listened to that down under 215lb cunt talk that post fight bullshit even that wasn’t true !!!


 Huh ??


----------



## Brettman (Jul 25, 2020)

I like Darren Till but I think bobby is gonna fucking smash him.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Huh ??


my post fight reaction after the Holloway results . We had people over at sunup for bloody Mary’s and mimosas gearing up for that card .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2020)

Yep that was a betting no brainer !!! 

Covers that Holloway judges bad beat + some . Till is a future title contender .He just young and hungry and like the pros say “levels to the game “ whit taker is a cool dude don’t think I bet on him to win a title ever again though, my 2 cents . He earned his keep tonight though


----------



## Brettman (Sep 20, 2020)

Cowboy needs to retire. Hearing him say his next fight is a “must win” was depressing. Also Tyron needs to stick to his “rap” “career” lol


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Sep 20, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Cowboy needs to retire. Hearing him say his next fight is a “must win” was depressing. Also Tyron needs to stick to his “rap” “career” lol


I say let the Niko rematch happen and then hang the cowboy hat up.


----------



## Brettman (Sep 26, 2020)

I feel the same about Diego this weekend as I did cowboy last weekend... been watching them since day 1 and do not want to see them fight again.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 26, 2020)

Kid said “ I rapped my dick around the waste of that black belt “ lol that Main wasn’t fight of the year not by long shot but that and the Co main were money makers if you bet .

That double hip thrust after the stoppage when he had his back was so fn SALTY .


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 27, 2020)

Style bender is a beast, made 50 on that co main, good stuff


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 3, 2020)

I’ve got a handful of fun money on conduit . Out of respect for his longevity and positive energy .

edit: atta baby that’s a nice lil score .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 17, 2020)

Got Ortega but hedged it a little cause he been out for few years .

edit: ez money , Ortega should be fighting Holloway next not Volkanovski .Fuck Volkanovski’s fake assed current belt but he beats Ortega I’m thinking ,revisit this closer to day of .


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 17, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Style bender is a beast, made 50 on that co main, good stuff


Helps being the 2nd weakest division in history next to HW.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 17, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Got Ortega but hedged it a little cause he been out for few years .
> 
> edit: ez money , Ortega should be fighting Holloway next not Volkanovski .Fuck Volkanovski’s fake assed current belt but he beats Ortega I’m thinking ,revisit this closer to day of .


Ortega had literally nothing for Max in there first fight. A good showing over KZ doesn't say it would go any differently. KZ has no range or distance management compared to Max.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 17, 2020)

Idk man , think there is a miss read or something .


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 18, 2020)

i feel like volk would piece up T city


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 18, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Helps being the 2nd weakest division in history next to HW.


spoken like a true casual lol. He has had some legit opponents, the whole "is it hype?" thing is passed


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 18, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> spoken like a true casual lol. He has had some legit opponents, the whole "is it hype?" thing is passed


Show me the list of these amazing MW champions since the start of the division. I will sit and wait. Literally the biggest scrub line of champions you can list of any division.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 18, 2020)

.

WTF is wrong with Joe Rogan and that Spotify site? Can't get to the videos I want, can't get it started. Why would he do that to his followers when youtube was working so great ... oh yeah, $110,000,000.

.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 19, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> WTF is wrong with Joe Rogan and that Spotify site? Can't get to the videos I want, can't get it started. Why would he do that to his followers when youtube was working so great ... oh yeah, $110,000,000.
> 
> .


You can still watch most on youtube anyways. They are limiting who he can bring on tho so he probably wont have as many good guests with them anyways. Most aren't even worth watching anymore tbh.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 21, 2020)

1st presser done . This weekend fight is almost here . Early start to cater to another fan base just makes me more hyped for this one , such a big fight .


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 21, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> 1st presser done . This weekend fight is almost here . Early start to cater to another fan base just makes me more hyped for this one , such a big fight .


To bad its day fights gonna feel real bad drinking at 2pm.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 21, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> To bad its day fights gonna feel real bad drinking at 2pm.


Idk ,day drinking is the best ! 

edit: betting whittaker heavy & light money on the champ in main .


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 24, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Idk ,day drinking is the best !
> 
> edit: betting whittaker heavy & light money on the champ in main .


Why bother with those odds in the co. Specially when Cannoneer COULD spark him with 1 punch. Isn't a good bet. Not likely he will but.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 24, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Why bother with those odds in the co. Specially when Cannoneer COULD spark him with 1 punch. Isn't a good bet. Not likely he will but.


My money(Spend it how I like ) got in early and I went large . 2-2 and Gaethje got merkkkked !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 31, 2020)

Did I hear Dana White call a Biden president win ? He is an unapologetic TRUMP supporter but @ 8:15 seconds to 8:24 sure seems like he has realized a new America . Idk,shit on it if it’s a miss Read.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 6, 2020)

fuck yeah MMA world is the shit


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 6, 2020)

Wiman getting KO'd was probably one of the nastiest slams I've ever seen. Had to be an instant concussion. Not sure I like the "framing" up of a fighters head so it sustains the majority of the blow. My god, the sound...


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 12, 2020)

CUB SWANSON!!!


----------



## Brettman (Dec 12, 2020)

That Holland vs Souza fight was crazy.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 12, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> CUB SWANSON!!!


Yeah I’m glad he won too.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2020)

That was unbelievable!!! Better fight than Wi Lee vs Joanna? who knows!!! what a please to watch!!!


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)

ffs


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 16, 2021)

Down goes Buckley,Down goes Buckley ,lol .

Nice pay day if you bet it the right way ..


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 16, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Down goes Buckley,Down goes Buckley ,lol .
> 
> Nice pay day if you bet it the right way ..


Are you coming back any time soon? Would love to see you fight this year! Hows the injury? Wishing you health and a speedy recovery champ!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 16, 2021)

Down goes Ponzinibbio,Down goes Ponzinibbio


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 16, 2021)

Cant say I ever remember fights on abc. I hate that the ufc moved to espn+


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 16, 2021)

Sick right ??!?!?!??! Lets gooooooooo Max!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 16, 2021)

round 2 though omg!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 16, 2021)

Dudue!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 16, 2021)

How the hell did Kattar survive the 4th?? What a scrap


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## BWG707 (Jan 19, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> How the hell did Kattar survive the 4th?? What a scrap



I thought Max's career peaked but Damn that's the best I've ever seen from him. He proved again that he's got a chin. Katter caught him several times and Max just shook it off. Great fight, one of the most entertaining 5rd. MMA fights.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)

i thought hooker would win ffs.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)

fook!!!!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 23, 2021)

Poirier looking good now days


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 23, 2021)

Connor just took an L


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)

McGregor been out partying for the last few years, you cant expect to stay at the same level doing that. but congrats to Poirier, its a pity that wasnt a title fight. if Khabib doesnt come back Chandler might have just got himself a title shot.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 24, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> McGregor been out partying for the last few years, you cant expect to stay at the same level doing that. but congrats to Poirier, its a pity that wasnt a title fight. if Khabib doesnt come back Chandler might have just got himself a title shot.


I watched that post fight with Chandler you put up. What a complete idiot. This guy is suffering from CTE no doubt. It makes no goddamn sense this guy gets a title fight let alone fight KABIB! Why should he? Dude just gets into UFC and starts calling out a guy that retired less than a year ago? He needs to work his way up the division. Hooker was ranked 6? No way does a win over him justify Kabib coming out of retirement and definitely not deserving of a title fight.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 24, 2021)

@Boru420 did you see how much weight Ribas got back overnight after the weigh-ins? 30lbs in 24 hours maybe? Pic was from Saturday am sometime ( or roughly 24 hours after weigh ins)Amazing what these fighters put their bodies through


----------



## athlete (Jan 24, 2021)

I've never been more happy to see a fighter win (been watching mma since before ufc) than Michael Chandler vs Dan Hooker. I think Chandler is the best and I know he will beat Khabib.

On that note, my opinion... Khabib is on an incredible tear but has not wiped out the division - far from it! So the poundforpound #1 fighter is bullshit!

Jon Jones is the best poundforpound. I'm not even a big fan of him, I just think he's proved himself more than anyone in this sport. I can't believe he got out of that armbar Beltort had him in... he is amazing!


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 24, 2021)

athlete said:


> I've never been more happy to see a fighter win (been watching mma since before ufc) than Michael Chandler vs Dan Hooker. I think Chandler is the best and I know he will beat Khabib.
> 
> On that note, my opinion... Khabib is on an incredible tear but has not wiped out the division - far from it! So the poundforpound #1 fighter is bullshit!
> 
> Jon Jones is the best poundforpound. I'm not even a big fan of him, I just think he's proved himself more than anyone in this sport. I can't believe he got out of that armbar Beltort had him in... he is amazing!


What were you watching before UFC? Japanese fights and cards from overseas? I watched UFC1 live on ppv.


----------



## athlete (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks for calling me out on that... Pride wasn't before the UFC.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 24, 2021)

athlete said:


> Thanks for calling me out on that... Pride wasn't before the UFC.


Nah, but Pride developed a lot of fighters that later helped revamp the UFC mid early part of 2000. A lot of my favorites are Pride guys. I get you. Those were great days for MMA


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 27, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> @Boru420 did you see how much weight Ribas got back overnight after the weigh-ins? 30lbs in 24 hours maybe? Pic was from Saturday am sometime ( or roughly 24 hours after weigh ins)Amazing what these fighters put their bodies through
> View attachment 4805577


tbh its borderline life threatening


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 27, 2021)

athlete said:


> I've never been more happy to see a fighter win (been watching mma since before ufc) than Michael Chandler vs Dan Hooker. I think Chandler is the best and I know he will beat Khabib.
> 
> On that note, my opinion... Khabib is on an incredible tear but has not wiped out the division - far from it! So the poundforpound #1 fighter is bullshit!


Dm me if /when that fight happens I want this action . Provided Khabib hasn’t been on a year plus lay off . I will reevaluate if so.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 28, 2021)

Doesn't it make since that its going to be Poirier vs Oliveria? for the title? Maybe Chandler vs Felder is a good fight. Or do Gatche vs Chandler? Having a hard time thinks about who should be the title fight at 155lbs. Thoughts?


----------



## Brettman (Jan 28, 2021)

Poirier & Oliveira makes the most sense for the belt.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 28, 2021)

Listening to Poirier’s post fight interview on Chandler leads me to believe that all the title contenders feel same way . One fight then title shot @ a vacant belt,naw .


----------



## athlete (Jan 28, 2021)

All these guys are in title the shot picture...

I don't want to see Dustin or Justin for the title based on how they lost their last title bout.

But this is the UFC! An entertainment company... 

Given Poirer's win over McGregor, it will be Poirer vs someone.

Gotta be Olivera.

It _should_ be Chandler vs Poirer because everyone has eyes on them given how they won their last fights - on the same card!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 28, 2021)

What do you guys think about Volkanovski vs Ortega? Im excited to see.


----------



## Brettman (Jan 28, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> What do you guys think about Volkanovski vs Ortega? Im excited to see.


Is that fight booked ?


----------



## Brettman (Jan 28, 2021)

I got Ortega winning but with a catch , he misses weight.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 28, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Is that fight booked ?


Yes.


----------



## athlete (Jan 28, 2021)

He hasn't fought in 2 years? I'm certain he'll make weight.

I hope Ortega wins. It will provide Max a quicker comeback and then probably a thrilling trilogy with Alexander.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 28, 2021)

athlete said:


> He hasn't fought in 2 years?


Who?


----------



## Brettman (Jan 28, 2021)

athlete said:


> He hasn't fought in 2 years? I'm certain he'll make weight.
> 
> I hope Ortega wins. It will provide Max a quicker comeback and then probably a thrilling trilogy with Alexander.


Ok. I thought Ortega struggles to make 45.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 28, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Ok. I thought Ortega struggles to make 45.


Didn't he miss weight vs the Zombie? I could be wrong but he's a tall guy.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 28, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> What do you guys think about Volkanovski vs Ortega? Im excited to see.


I can't see volkswagen's clinching game on ortega and ortega does really well against shorter guys so we will see i guess


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 28, 2021)

How do you guys think the Stipe vs Ngannou fight is going to play out? Do you think he starts dropping bombs from the get go?


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 30, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> How do you guys think the Stipe vs Ngannou fight is going to play out? Do you think he starts dropping bombs from the get go?


its going to be the exact same tactics as the first fight. but Ngannou still has the chance to knock out Stipe so the outcome could be different. Stipe has to wrestle or he's in trouble. ive yet to see a fighter stand up in front of Ngannou and not get knocked out.


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 5, 2021)

smh


----------



## athlete (Feb 5, 2021)

It's all about money.

That is why I like Bellator's tournaments!


----------



## Brettman (Feb 5, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> smh


Shaking your head? You would absolutely do it too if you were in Dustins shoes lol


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 5, 2021)

athlete said:


> It's all about money.
> 
> That is why I like Bellator's tournaments!


I love the Bellator tournaments, Kayla Harrison, Ray Cooper lll, Chandler, just to name a few. Not to mention sometimes they have to fight more than once a night. The million dollar prize, per weight class winner, really motivates and it shows. I would like to know more about K. Harrison's plans; if she'll be staying with Bellator or looking to the UFC. Anyway we need the Bellator Tournament back.


----------



## athlete (Feb 5, 2021)

No one at Bellator fights twice in the same night. Are you thinking of PFL?

Also, Bellator is currently in the midst of a featherweight tournament.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 5, 2021)

You guys going to buy the bare knuckle ppv show this evening? Im sort of interested. Would love it more at 19.99 though not 40.


----------



## Brettman (Feb 5, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> You guys going to buy the bare knuckle ppv show this evening? Im sort of interested. Would love it more at 19.99 though not 40.


Won’t be buying it, but it looks like a decent card. I really hope Leben goes out with a W. that chick can zant is fighting acted like such a fucking loser at the weigh in.


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 6, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Shaking your head? You would absolutely do it too if you were in Dustins shoes lol


i was shaking my head because MCGregor shouldnt be given a title fight. now the UFC are making a mockery out of the sport. which isnt surprising to be honest.


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 6, 2021)

lol i just watched that video and it ends without giving the result. lol . Britain Hart won the fight.


----------



## Brettman (Feb 6, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> i was shaking my head because MCGregor shouldnt be given a title fight. now the UFC are making a mockery out of the sport. which isnt surprising to be honest.


Oh sorry, yeah I totally agree. I’m a Conor fan myself but it would be bullshit if he does. Makes you feel real bad for Tony never getting that shot.


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 6, 2021)

athlete said:


> No one at Bellator fights twice in the same night. Are you thinking of PFL?
> 
> Also, Bellator is currently in the midst of a featherweight tournament.


Sorry, you're right. PFL Tournaments was what I got mixed up. I guess my age is showing. I still wish PFL would start up their tourneys again.


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2021)

That flying knee though?!?!?! Decent fight card!


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 13, 2021)

got in on burns real early . Have him as live dog .Looks like more money rolling in now .

Put some on the kid also . Like to see her recover from knee & get back on track to her championship goal . Don’t think she has it like that but I’m a sucker for hype @ times .

Don’t care about the card at all won’t watch but gotta have some action on it to SOOTHE the soul .


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

Great 1st fight on the main card. Savages!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

My God!!!!!!! Usman the best.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 14, 2021)

Look forward to replay .See how hurt Burns had the champ in 1st . Caught the post fights , good stuff . Hope they run it again . If odds are that long again pressing that one up .

Gotta respect the champ he a bad bad man . Post fights have him in possible goat status if runs of few more wins .


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Post fights have him in possible goat status if runs of few more wins .


Like who though? Who would want that jab in their face? And those take down stuffs? He diced up Masvadal and Covington.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 14, 2021)

That jab is a new tool ,no ? Let’s see how it all shakes out . I pay for a Burns or Covington rematch ,hard pass on Masvidal .


----------



## Brettman (Feb 20, 2021)

Lewis is about to clap them cheeks


----------



## Brettman (Feb 20, 2021)

Holy fuuuuuck he clapped them alright. Those last two looked brutal.


----------



## Brettman (Feb 20, 2021)

For a man with 12 ko’s in the ufc fighting style is kind of boring lol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 27, 2021)

This last fight pre bell has me on the edge of seat .

edit: pretty lack luster. Check back in on Gane in couple years .


----------



## Boru420 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## TugthePup (Mar 6, 2021)

Letttts Motherfuckers! Tonight is going to be nutz. I've never been in the room for a fight before. If i get out of hand, hand me a stronger joint!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 6, 2021)

All right then pup . Bring your picks and let’s see where your heads at .

pssst :bring your own fucking jars & let’s see what’s up .

“hand you “ lol ,face palm


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 6, 2021)

Kara-France, Benevidez, Ya Dong, Cruz, Santos, Dober, Yan, Nunez, Blaanchowicz (hoping for izzy for the greatness) what a crazy night already. Hopefully nobody slept on the prelims


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 6, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> All right then pup . Bring your picks and let’s see where your heads at .
> 
> pssst :bring your own fucking jars & let’s see what’s up .
> 
> “hand you “ lol ,face palm


Already a bad start.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 6, 2021)

All good just talking shit . I’m w/ a couple your dogs but left all the chalk alone .


----------



## Brettman (Mar 6, 2021)

The fuck is up with Herb Dean


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 6, 2021)

She has an argument to fight a lower tier man before she retires . That division is/has been a wrap .


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 6, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> She has an argument to fight a lower tier man before she retires . That division is/has been a wrap .


I would love for her to demand it. I think the UFC would have to grant it.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 6, 2021)

I wanna see nunes fight JOE ROGAN !!! 

Rogan has a good side kick & some weak mat work but I’m betting everything I have paid off nunes finishes rogan in less than round &1/2 ,mark me down !


----------



## Boru420 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 20, 2021)

Enjoying watching the lil dudes , yanez vs Lopez . CRISP & snappy .


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 20, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Enjoying watching the lil dudes , yanez vs Lopez . CRISP & snappy .


Yanez is an assassin


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 20, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Yanez is an assassin


For sure young but worthy of future 1 fight big bet considerations .

It was fun to watch the accuracy .

edit: fuck YES !!! That main ,everything right in the world again @least for today !!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 26, 2021)

Stipe just can’t get no EARNED respect . Gotta ship over some fun money on him out of principle. Does look like money has come in on him recently .

Edit : Don’t give 2 shits about woodley or O’Malley ever winning .


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 26, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Don’t give 2 shits about woodley or O’Malley ever winning .


Why? Whats wrong with those 2 guys? Both should come correct and make the ppv super sexy!!!!


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 26, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Stipe just can’t get no EARNED respect . Gotta ship over some fun money on him out of principle. Does look like money has come in on him recently .
> 
> Edit : Don’t give 2 shits about woodley or O’Malley ever winning .


I take back my like.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 26, 2021)

Not my flavor have at em.


----------



## Autofire (Mar 26, 2021)

I just wanna see the stylebender hump costa again and make him cry.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)

Good way to start the night ,banging it out w/3 round pace .


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Good way to start the night ,banging it out w/3 round pace .


You ordering the ppv?


----------



## Brettman (Mar 27, 2021)

Not sure what the point of stopping it was with 4 seconds left.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Not sure what the point of stopping it was with 4 seconds left.


IDK, but do you have any main card predictions? Woodley? Sugar show looses? The title fight? I have no idea on any. Only want to see


----------



## Brettman (Mar 27, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> IDK, but do you have any main card predictions? Woodley? Sugar show looses? The title fight? I have no idea on any. Only want to see


I can never predict because I’m too indecisive lol. But I wouldn’t mind seeing Woodley lose.


----------



## Brettman (Mar 27, 2021)

I can’t choose between Francis and Stipe either. Love them both.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)

Brettman said:


> I can’t choose between Francis and Stipe either. Love them both.


yea ,either way it’s a win as a fan . I bet stipe cause of the lack of respect, he’s my kind of people & the line when I got in .

Francis is such a monster that there’s a great chance he knocks stipe the fuck out quick & goes on a reign of heavy weight terror .

Question I’m struggling w/is who stands the best chance to end Jon Jones run for heavyweight belt . I’m pretty sure I’m over JJ act .

edit: stipe winning tonight & then beating JJ would be worthy of a huge post covid party , but that just doesn’t feel like the truth .


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’m struggling w/is who stands the best chance to end Jon Jones run for heavyweight belt


Tia Bam Bam Tuivasa


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Tia Bam Bam Tuivasa


Yes sir, He one of the neighborhood boys 100% but world champ not never


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Yes sir, He one of the neighborhood boys 100% but world champ not never


I was joking, but i love rooting for him!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’m struggling w/is who stands the best chance to end Jon Jones run for heavyweight belt


Kevin Holland moves up 2 weight classes and Ko's Bones Jones?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> I was joking, but i love rooting for him!!!


Yea yea I got just by the name drop & I’m on board w/that energy !

edit : Kevin holland is a current jive turkey. Seems like he needs a coaching camp change they couldn’t control their fighter ,imho


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2021)

Free Draftkings pool starts now i think. Almeida (decision) Woodley (ko under 1.5 rounds) Francis (ko under 1.5 rounds).


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)

Pulling for you to cash a check !


----------



## Brettman (Mar 27, 2021)

I’m getting too old to be staying up for this shit lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2021)

Brettman said:


> I’m getting too old to be staying up for this shit lol


You east coast? My buddy is in Maine and I always ask him how he stays up for this shit!!!!


----------



## Brettman (Mar 27, 2021)

Not east coast, but Ontario so only an hour off.


----------



## Brettman (Mar 27, 2021)

Main card starts at 10 here.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2021)

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)

CUT from the ufc


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2021)

4 in a row?!?!!?!??!!?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)

GODDAMN !!! The monster is unleashed!!!!

Jon Jones dont want NO part of that


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’m struggling w/is who stands the best chance to end Jon Jones run for heavyweight belt .


The new champ might knock his head off


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> The new champ might knock his head off


Let’s hope so . Fun run of fights boys !

see ya at the next 1


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2021)

Keven Holland though?!?!?!?! Cant wait!!!! Dude is awesome!!!!!


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 7, 2021)

Damn crazy beginning to One FC on TNT


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 9, 2021)

She should have everyone’s full attention. Family of fighters & she tapping grown women . Old news but no one post one here(^^well done^^)fight starts @8.40), enjoy (scary assed kid)


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyone interested in bellator tonight


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 9, 2021)

Not really but will have it on for back ground noise .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 10, 2021)

Digging the day time ufc show . Wake up after long night, prelims on . Get my mind right on lil runtz x (runtz x gdp) sample nug . Start trimming up the rest of the plants hanging to main card ,GOOD STUFF .

I’m all right w/Holland losing in the main .


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 10, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Digging the day time ufc show . Wake up after long night, prelims on . Get my mind right on lil runtz x (runtz x gdp) sample nug . Start trimming up the rest of the plants hanging to main card ,GOOD STUFF .
> 
> I’m all right w/Holland losing the main .


Damn i forgot its a day one!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes sir !!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 17, 2021)

Main event tonight!!!!!!!!! Plus Bob Ross fights again? Sorry but I'm not buying the PPV tonight. I just cant do it. Is anyone?


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 17, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Main event tonight!!!!!!!!! Plus Bob Ross fights again? Sorry but I'm not buying the PPV tonight. I just cant do it. Is anyone?


Ill be streaming.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 17, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Ill be streaming.


Im hoping UFC main event ends right before walkouts


----------



## Brettman (Apr 17, 2021)

I hope Ben wins so bad lol. Crazier miracles have happened.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 17, 2021)

Brettman said:


> I hope Ben wins so bad lol. Crazier miracles have happened.


Ben would have to knock him out. The judges have to be paid off.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> I just cant do it.


lol, I just can’t do either .


----------



## Brettman (Apr 17, 2021)

I didn’t realize Mir was boxing now. 276lbs!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2021)

FUCK VOLKANOVSK !!! That fucking cunt got a free pass on big brothers score card !!! I still haven’t seen him beat Holloway , fuck him ,FUCK HIM !!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 17, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> FUCK VOLKANOVSK !!! That fucking cunt got a free pass on big brothers score card !!! I still haven’t seen him beat Holloway , fuck him ,FUCK HIM !!!


The first fight was close though? The second fight was terrible decision.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2021)

MAAAAN !!!! fuck him ,his energy sucks ,fuuuuuck him


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 17, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> MAAAAN !!!! fuck him ,his energy sucks ,fuuuuuck him


You guys think Amanda beat Shevchenko twice though right?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2021)

Idk,dude !!! I’m just here to tell you .If you like that fucker .Im in on any of the action you want ,cause Fuuuck him !!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2021)

EZ money that main !!! That fat bastard is in tune but he needs every bit of 6 months straight training camp to get the belt back


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 17, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> EZ money that main !!! That fat bastard is in tune but he needs every bit of 6 months straight training camp to get the belt back


Wonder how Izzy does coming off a loss. Good fight coming.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2021)

Good questions needs some thought for sure


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 17, 2021)

It wasnt MMA but it was funny.....


----------



## Brettman (Apr 18, 2021)

Woke up to see Ben Askew lost. Nearly puked...


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 18, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Woke up to see Ben Askew lost. Nearly puked...


KO'd in the first round? I'm not surprised. Dude sucks at boxing


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 22, 2021)

“Your the 1st guy I’m about to LAP “

All right champ I believe you !

gotta go “and still “ in all 3 title fights.

I’m leaning on Andrade have best chance @ hedging bets .

Fans back & sold out !!! Fucking jacked up for this show . Bloody Mary’s @ sunup


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 22, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> KO'd in the first round? I'm not surprised. Dude sucks at boxing


Jake Paul really good fighter!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

Bloody Mary’s at sunrise !! It’s Championship fight day .



TugthePup said:


> Wonder how Izzy does coming off a loss.


That question was answered by upper management with a very very well !

Getting pretty sick of Dana White . If nunes can’t book a fight w/joe rogan id like to see her choke out Dana White . Turn his head all red & purple on his way to sleep .


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 24, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Bloody Mary’s at sunrise !! It’s Championship fight day .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to work today so no Bloodys yet. 

I wanted to see Whittaker over Vettori.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

Vettori is gonna get murked . I won’t watch it.To me it speaks on the mind set of adesanya .

He has to sign off on the fight & went to path of least resistance. I’m talking out of my ass (wtf I know) but for my betting money . Icing Whittaker & taking less off a payday fighting the Italian speaks volumes .

Whittaker is a cool non company man dude . I like him a lot . Never thought he’d get the belt back from Izzy but this makes me second guess .


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 24, 2021)

If this was Izzy's decision and not the UFC. I think Vettori has more of a chance. Especially if his lackluster last outting had anything to do with last minute opponent change. 

Whittaker is in a wierd spot. If vettori wins what stops him from calling out till?


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 24, 2021)

“Showtime” Pettis got his ass kicked in his PFL debut.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Whittaker is in a wierd spot. If vettori wins what stops him from calling out till?



To far forward thinking for my taste but I feel ya . Been my experience it’s always the harder road to be very good @ a craft & not play politics .Why those fighters are my favorite !

Dana has proven he doesn’t care for Whittaker & has along track record of icing out the very very good ,non political fighters from championshipfights .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

BWG707 said:


> “Showtime” Pettis got his ass kicked in his PFL debut.


he got his assed kicked or lost ? Collard has a chin .


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 24, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> To far forward thinking for my taste but I feel ya . Been my experience it’s always the harder road to be very good @ a craft & not play politics .Why those fighters are my favorite !
> 
> Dana has proven he doesn’t care for Whittaker & has along track record of icing out the very very good ,non political fighters from championshipfights .


True true


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 24, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> he got his assed kicked or lost ? Collard has a chin .


Its my fault i didnt wear my showtime shirt from 164. I killed superman


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 24, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> he got his assed kicked or lost ? Collard has a chin .


I’d say both. Pettis did connect with a strong head kick in the 3rd and won that round but yea I’d he got his ass kicked.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 24, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Jake Paul really good fighter!!!


How can you tell? Jake Paul hasnt fought a good boxer yet or even gone beyond 3 rounds yet. Its like turning your pit bull loose on a collie then when its over in 20 seconds you can brag to all that will listen about how "bad" your dog is.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 24, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Woke up to see Ben Askew lost. Nearly puked...


Everyone was hoping he'd shut JP's mouth up but seriously have a "boxing match" between a "wrestler" and a "boxer" and the outcome is almost certain. If this was a MMA fight Askren would have taken him down to the matt and ground and pound him until the referee stopped it. JP's fights are carefully orchestrated so "he" will have full advantage. Jake Paul is Just another Con-man thats found another way to make some easy cash.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

BWG707 said:


> I’d say both. Pettis did connect with a strong head kick in the 3rd and won that round but yea I’d he got his ass kicked.


cool, I didn’t see it like that but the 3rd round doesn’t happen in the ufc cause it’s stopped in the 2nd.


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 24, 2021)

I understand that you might not see the fight like I did, maybe your a Pettis fan? I’ve got no idea what you mean about the 2nd rd in the ufc? Are you implying that the fight should have been stopped in the 2nd?


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 24, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> How can you tell? Jake Paul hasnt fought a good boxer yet or even gone beyond 3 rounds yet. Its like turning your pit bull loose on a collie then when its over in 20 seconds you can brag to all that will listen about how "bad" your dog is.


Why would he fight someone good? Dude has 3 fights no amature record. Wtf are you even talking about? You so mad about this its crazy. No offence love you long time. 
PS. Marty Fake Newsman is possibly the GOAT.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

BWG707 said:


> I understand that you might not see the fight like I did, maybe your a Pettis fan? I’ve got no idea what you mean about the 2nd rd in the ufc? Are you implying that the fight should have been stopped in the 2nd?


Just fight fan .

Yes ,I’m saying that in my opinion if that was a fight in a ufc event pettis loses in the 2nd round by referee stoppage .

If those 2 fight again down the road in the pfl .I will bet Pettis heavy to win .


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 24, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Everyone was hoping he'd shut JP's mouth up but seriously have a "boxing match" between a "wrestler" and a "boxer" and the outcome is almost certain. If this was a MMA fight Askren would have taken him down to the matt and ground and pound him until the referee stopped it. JP's fights are carefully orchestrated so "he" will have full advantage. Jake Paul is Just another Con-man thats found another way to make some easy cash.


Other than George Forman ( who won Olympic gold after I think 11 amateur fights) what boxer has been better after 3 total fights?


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 24, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Why would he fight someone good? Dude has 3 fights no amature record. Wtf are you even talking about? You so mad about this its crazy. No offence love you long time.
> PS. Marty Fake Newsman is possibly the GOAT.


Exactly. People saying he needs to fight a "real" boxer are admitting JP is one. Which he's not, but he does have some size. Enough so to drop someone if he connects.


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 24, 2021)

I hear you. I wouldn’t argue that the fight could have been stopped in the 2nd by the ref, kinda glad it wasn’t though. You are right Collard has a hell of a chin, he was walking through Pettis’s punches. As for betting, there is rarely a matchup in mma that I feel comfortable placing a bet on (I wouldn’t place a bet on on either of these fighters in a rematch). With all the weapons available to fighters in mma there’s way too much unpredictability. Back in the day I used to bet heavily on boxing and believe it or not I won a lot of money. Will you be placing any bets on tonight’s main event? Who would you take? Most of the matchups I don’t care who wins except the Rose fight. I’ve always like her, I’m a fan. I’ll be watching all the prelims but I refuse to pay for ppv, I’ll follow the round by round updates.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 24, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Exactly. People saying he needs to fight a "real" boxer are admitting JP is one. Which he's not, but he does have some size. Enough so to drop someone if he connects.


Ok realistically if you had his draw would you fight at the bottom of a GGG card for 3k? Or would you find famous people to "box" for millions as you study the science and train day in and day out? I cannot knock the hustle.


BWG707 said:


> I hear you. I wouldn’t argue that the fight could have been stopped in the 2nd by the ref, kinda glad it wasn’t though. You are right Collard has a hell of a chin, he was walking through Pettis’s punches. As for betting, there is rarely a matchup in mma that I feel comfortable placing a bet on (I wouldn’t place a bet on on either of these fighters in a rematch). With all the weapons available to fighters in mma there’s way too much unpredictability. Back in the day I used to bet heavily on boxing and believe it or not I won a lot of money. Will you be placing any bets on tonight’s main event? Who would you take? Most of the matchups I don’t care who wins except the Rose fight. I’ve always like her, I’m a fan. I’ll be watching all the prelims but I refuse to pay for ppv, I’ll follow the round by round updates.


I would bet on Usman in the final. But i always bet against my favorite fighters. If they lose I win money. If they win im pumped. Win win every card.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

I put the anchors of all my tickets up few days ago . 

I’m going strong against“thug rose” don’t like her head space any more . Sure feels like this could be a fight tonight that puts her into retirement.

I know one thing is 100% fact .If I don’t throttle back I’m not making past the prelims . Lol,getting old ain’t for pussies


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 24, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Ok realistically if you had his draw would you fight at the bottom of a GGG card for 3k? Or would you find famous people to "box" for millions as you study the science and train day in and day out? I cannot knock the hustle.


No, I'm not hating, just saying he's not a pro like some suggesting he fights. He's got a YT following, he draws his own fans. Combine this with his opponent's fans ( what fans Askren has) and a Superbowl line up of entertainment and celebrity fight announcers, it's going to be a moneymaking freakshow. With all the no names becoming so popular and polarizing on social media, there will probably be a lot more of these ppv's.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 24, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I put the anchors of all my tickets up few days ago .
> 
> I’m going strong against“thug rose” don’t like her head space any more . Sure feels like this could be a fight tonight that puts her into retirement.
> 
> I know one thing is 100% fact .If I don’t throttle back I’m not making past the prelims . Lol,getting old ain’t for pussies


She has flopped 180° in the way she mentally approched her opponent.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 24, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I put the anchors of all my tickets up few days ago .
> 
> I’m going strong against“thug rose” don’t like her head space any more . Sure feels like this could be a fight tonight that puts her into retirement.
> 
> I know one thing is 100% fact .If I don’t throttle back I’m not making past the prelims . Lol,getting old ain’t for pussies


You started with bloodies hours ago lmao. We have a minimum of 12 championship rounds tonight!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 24, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> She has flopped 180° in the way she mentally approched her opponent.


Meaning what?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> You started with bloodies hours ago lmao. We have a minimum of 12 championship rounds tonight!


I’m a professional  I got it on lock to the end . Just had to verbalize my path .


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 24, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Ok realistically if you had his draw would you fight at the bottom of a GGG card for 3k? Or would you find famous people to "box" for millions as you study the science and train day in and day out? I cannot knock the hustle.


It will be Woodley in September and will be the the biggest PPV of all time. 10 round fight. Jake Paul should get the KO in the 1st.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Meaning what?


She brought god into the prefight press conference . Not saying that’s ever a bad thing but don’t recall her having that approach until after her mental break down .


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 24, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Meaning what?


From what i saw she was basically calling Weile an agent of CPP state. I think in the past she would have chose to call out communisim but say her opponent was a victim of it. I dont know if she is using this as motivation for the fight. 
I saw it as a break of character. However it could bring out a new anger or passion that benefits her. Im excited either way for the fight. 
Rose in 3 or Weili in 5


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

Yep, as early prelims go that was fire !


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 24, 2021)

That was dope!! Nice right hand!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 24, 2021)

Like a Jake Paul right hand!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

Ding ding round 1 main card here we go jake Paul .enjoy your non compt. seat in the arena & don’t get smack in the mouth by Daniel Cormier for being silly .


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 24, 2021)

Wait does that mean sugar show really lost?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

Lmao,It be what ever you want it to be . Sugar was spoon fed that fight . I’ll take all your future action if he’s your guy .

I’ll clue you in sugar Sean will never be a world champ ,lol not never


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

Ooo dude !!! Was that from a leg check like he did to Anderson ?

DAMN .

edit: he is going into emergency surgery as soon as the er doors close.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 24, 2021)

Chris Weidman vs Uruah Hall 2nd fight tonight with a broken leg


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

Rose !!!! You busted my big pay off up !!!

That was perfect kick .

edit : c’mon usman keep the nights bets in the black .


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 24, 2021)

Get it Rose!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 24, 2021)

Yes sir BABY !!!! Time to sleep.

Rose congrats but you took my great great day & made it real good .

GREAT SHOW boys see ya @ the next 1 . 

congrats smith also he’s a good guy


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 24, 2021)

This card!


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 25, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Rose !!!! You busted my big pay off up !!!
> 
> That was perfect kick .


I picked Wieli to win. But I got some Thug Love after that!


----------



## Brettman (May 1, 2021)

That DQ is fucking bullshit. On an up-kick... they need to re-evaluate the rules.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 1, 2021)

Jake Paul anyone?


----------



## TugthePup (May 1, 2021)

Brettman said:


> That DQ is fucking bullshit. On an up-kick... they need to re-evaluate the rules.


I dont remember who was talking about it. But the rules give the UFC an advantage to overseas compitition. If a company outside of the USA allows for all ground strikes, it is tough for them to put on a show on American soil.


----------



## Brettman (May 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Jake Paul anyone?


Huh?


----------



## a mongo frog (May 1, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Huh?


Oh i was just wondering if you guys were excited about following Jakes career?


----------



## Brettman (May 1, 2021)

Super excited!


----------



## TugthePup (May 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Oh i was just wondering if you guys were excited about following Jakes career?


If he steps foot in a cage. Fuck yea im excited. Ill stream him in the ring.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 1, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> If he steps foot in a cage. Fuck yea im excited. Ill stream him in the ring.


Would you be excited to see him KO DC or Woodley in a boxing ring?


----------



## TugthePup (May 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Would you be excited to see him KO DC or Woodley in a boxing ring?


I would be super excited if he boxes Ali Izmalov or Alen Babic.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 1, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I would be super excited if he boxes Ali Izmalov or Alen Babic.


Pretty sure no money behind them for Jake. Also pretty sure they padding their own records.


----------



## TugthePup (May 1, 2021)

Humans shouldnt fight demons.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 2, 2021)

That’s was a banger . Watched it a few more times over breakfast bowl & coffee . I’ll pay to see him go for a world title .

idk, if he is a world champ though & for sure no demon . Will probably bet him to lose his first crack @ the gold w/fans & ppv eyes on him .


----------



## TugthePup (May 2, 2021)

Reyes had nothing for him. Will the polish power be enough to drop him? I'll pay to find out as well.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 2, 2021)

Lol,Reyes did get ate up . I did see Reyes hurt him w/ a left (thought jiri was going down ) .Then again Reyes on his back got him w/an up kick that I swore knocked him out . right after he recovered thought jiri went out again from another strike on the ground . Watched it bunch times now such a crazy sequence.

Jiri is exciting but world champ ? Looking forward to finding out.


----------



## Boru420 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 15, 2021)

Jordan wright w/the deep bow @ fights end . He has got everyone’s attention & leveled up w/that show .


----------



## a mongo frog (May 15, 2021)

Barboza is so good!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 15, 2021)

Love it !!


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 15, 2021)

Hell yes, fucking love it !


----------



## Boru420 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Brettman (May 16, 2021)

Feel bad for Tony, I don’t want to see him fighting anymore. I hope Chandler comes back with a W.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 16, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Feel bad for Tony, I don’t want to see him fighting anymore. I hope Chandler comes back with a W.


If you were matchmaker who would Chandler fight next?


----------



## TugthePup (May 16, 2021)

Gaethji, loser of Dustin/Conor 3, or Dariush. 

Unfortunately Chandler v Ferguson probably makes sense. I would guess this is his next fight.


----------



## Brettman (May 16, 2021)

I’d like to see chandler v Conor if he beats Dustin. But knowing the ufc Conor will get title shot if he wins lmao.


----------



## lusidghost (May 16, 2021)

That was an exciting card. Oliveira caught an ass whooping to the point where I thought the ref was going to stop the fight. Props to him for overcoming.


----------



## Boru420 (May 17, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> If you were matchmaker who would Chandler fight next?


the only fight for chandler is justin gaethje. he is the only fighter ranked above chandler who lost their last fight and doesnt have a fight set up. winner of poirier - mcgregor fights for the belt. winner of chandler - gaethje fights for the belt next. sorry to say it but tony is done. too old to be fighting new up and coming hungry as fuck fighters, too much damage taken in his last 10 fights.


----------



## Boru420 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (May 17, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


I have nothing in common with Chael outside of mma, but I love that dude. He’s super entertaining and has a maxed out level of the gift of gab.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 17, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> the only fight for chandler is justin gaethje. he is the only fighter ranked above chandler who lost their last fight and doesnt have a fight set up. winner of poirier - mcgregor fights for the belt. winner of chandler - gaethje fights for the belt next. sorry to say it but tony is done. too old to be fighting new up and coming hungry as fuck fighters, too much damage taken in his last 10 fights.


But isn't Chandler going to under suspension? Im thinking Chandler gets Felder as co main in september, Gaethje gets Olivera in the main event. Then Poirier or Conor will fight that winner in December. Then hopefully Chandler will get another shot in 2022 because Chandler I believe is a bad motherfucker!


----------



## Boru420 (May 18, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> But isn't Chandler going to under suspension? Im thinking Chandler gets Felder as co main in september, Gaethje gets Olivera in the main event. Then Poirier or Conor will fight that winner in December. Then hopefully Chandler will get another shot in 2022 because Chandler I believe is a bad motherfucker!


quite possibly. Gaethje - Olivera sounds goods, hopefully the rest of 2021 makes up for last year.


----------



## TugthePup (May 22, 2021)

Anyone watch any Barnett fights before tonight?


----------



## Brettman (May 22, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Anyone watch any Barnett fights before tonight?


The cardio king


----------



## a mongo frog (May 22, 2021)

Esparza looked amazing. She would smash anyone on this forum.


----------



## TugthePup (May 22, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Esparza looked amazing. She would smash anyone on this forum.


Man she had the spirit of an ancient warrior tonight.
Dana would be crazy not to put a warrior with pearly whites covered in blood in the main event.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 22, 2021)

6” reach advantage ,kept him in range from center & just pieced garbrandt up .50-45 x2

Did not foresee it being that lop sided in either direction.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 22, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> 6” reach advantage ,kept him in range from center & just pieced garbrandt up .50-45 x2
> 
> Did not foresee it being that lop sided in either direction.


I was stunned. Font looked crazy good!!!!


----------



## Boru420 (May 24, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> But isn't Chandler going to under suspension? Im thinking Chandler gets Felder as co main in september, Gaethje gets Olivera in the main event. Then Poirier or Conor will fight that winner in December. Then hopefully Chandler will get another shot in 2022 because Chandler I believe is a bad motherfucker!


unlucky, Felder retired on saturday night ffs.


----------



## Boru420 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## a mongo frog (May 24, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> unlucky, Felder retired on saturday night ffs.


Sucks for the fight game. He seems like a really good dude. Also one of my favorites!


----------



## Boru420 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## MarsSP (Jun 1, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


Chandler had no chance against Charles DuBronx Oliveira, which is the best fighter nowadays. Far from the second btw.


----------



## Boru420 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 6, 2021)

Mayeather vs Paul super fight? Not sure if i can pull the trigger but i might be that stupid too.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 6, 2021)

Everyone's sleeping is the only reason why I'm considering.


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Mayeather vs Paul super fight? Not sure if i can pull the trigger but i might be that stupid too.


I would be more interested in Floyd v Jake. At least Jake has some wins in the ring. I'll pirate or skip this all together.


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 6, 2021)

Could you imagine if Jake starches TWood and calls out Mayweather for revenge. Then Jake clips Mayweather lmao


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 6, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Could you imagine if Jake starches TWood and calls out Mayweather for revenge. Then Jake clips Mayweather lmao


What a play from Jake!!!! Fucking You Tubers!!!


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> What a play from Jake!!!! Fucking You Tubers!!!


Im on the bandwagon now. Instead of going through the fights and breaking things down in my head while mowing. I was thinking about if Jake really is taking this seriously and keeps uping the opponents this could go on for quite a while and he will make so much cash.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 6, 2021)

Sorry but I bought it. Its a Money Mayweather fight!!!!


----------



## Brettman (Jun 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Sorry but I bought it. Its a Money Mayweather fight!!!!


Lmao nice!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 6, 2021)

Awesome card so far. Buy this immediately !!!!! round 2 of 10 on the second fight. Fucking great boxing right now!!!!


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 6, 2021)

I just smoked a bowl and watched 24 minutes of a big ol' sweaty Clydesdale draping itself over a bearded child. Boxing is weird.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 12, 2021)

He got em !


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 12, 2021)

Get em!


----------



## Brettman (Jun 20, 2021)

So I was just checking out the ufc upcoming events. I noticed the Conor card actually has a lot of decent names on it for once. Like even the early prelims got Ryan Hall on it.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 20, 2021)

I’m going all in w/this years betting profits on this card . Looking forward to the show .


----------



## Boru420 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Brettman (Jul 11, 2021)

What a fucking night of fights lol. Mhoutino, the Shoeys, and an ankle break lol Ryan Hall just looked like an idiot.


----------



## Brettman (Jul 24, 2021)

Happy to see Gall get another win. Cant wait to see the CEO of EPO


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 21, 2021)

Goddamn ,that spinning heel kick w/5 seconds left . Holy shit that’s a poster for some young kids bedroom .


----------



## TugthePup (Aug 21, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Goddamn ,that spinning heel kick w/5 seconds left . Holy shit that’s a poster for some young kids bedroom .


That was epic. One bad Chilean


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 25, 2021)

Ding ding ,main card , let’s get after it !!

Edit: just a level difference, Andrade wasn’t worried about shit .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 25, 2021)

Just fighting in a phone booth(love it )but they are old . No mega fight for Diaz now kinda disappointed.

edit : kid deleted his lawyer has no power post that’s unfortunate .


----------



## denchikchyb (Oct 23, 2021)

Who's watching the 269 Belator tournament? I'm really looking forward to the fight. 
Fedor Emelianenko vs. Timothy Johnson


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 23, 2021)

denchikchyb said:


> Who's watching the 269 Belator tournament? I'm really looking forward to the fight.
> Fedor Emelianenko vs. Timothy Johnson


Probably watching the new 205's go at it in the ufc main. Should be an epic fight.


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 23, 2021)

denchikchyb said:


> Who's watching the 269 Belator tournament? I'm really looking forward to the fight.
> Fedor Emelianenko vs. Timothy Johnson


How much is Fedor making? Johnson smashed Mittrione. This is not an easy win retire situation. Timmy is a big upgrade over idgaf rampage.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 23, 2021)

So far fights awesome!!!! Eye poke brake now in round 2


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 28, 2021)

Holy fuckballs. How did I not think to look for this before.

How many of you Fuckers are from Sherdog?

More importantly how many of you Fuckers are casuals??

IN


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 28, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Probably watching the new 205's go at it in the ufc main. Should be an epic fight.


It honestly was a pretty good fight. 

Costa is a bitch. He has this history of do fucking stupid shit. 

Caught using an IV on video in his hotel room

Claimed to be still drunk from the night before during the Izzy fight

Then this weight bullshit. 

Mark my words 

Next he pops for gear which we all know damn well he is on.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 28, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> It honestly was a pretty good fight.
> 
> Costa is a bitch. He has this history of do fucking stupid shit.
> 
> ...


I bet he goes 50/50 until he finishes his contract, and then becomes a legend over at the WWE. He's WWF jacked, a dreamboat captain, and has a hilarious list of excuses like any great heel. I haven't watched wrestling since I was a kid, but if Costa brings back the 80s I'll tune in.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 28, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I bet he goes 50/50 until he finishes his contract, and then becomes a legend over at the WWE. He's WWF jacked, a dreamboat captain, and has a hilarious list of excuses like any great heel. I haven't watched wrestling since I was a kid, but if Costa brings back the 80s I'll tune in.


I can absolutely see it. That's awesome. Yea if Costa swaps over he could be a superstar. 

He honestly might do well at 205. He need to work on his conditioning. At 205 he could do that without the drain of dieting and weight cut. 

He fought that night against Vetori at 220 lbs. The cut isn't that bad for 15 - 20 lbs to 205. But down to 185? That's murder on the body.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 28, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I can absolutely see it. That's awesome. Yea if Costa swaps over he could be a superstar.
> 
> He honestly might do well at 205. He need to work on his conditioning. At 205 he could do that without the drain of dieting and weight cut.
> 
> He fought that night against Vetori at 220 lbs. The cut isn't that bad for 15 - 20 lbs to 205. But down to 185? That's murder on the body.


I agree. I feel like all he needs is a couple of wins at 205 and he'll be fighting for a championship. Light heavyweight is aging and aside from Jiri and Jan, I don't really see anyone giving him a lot of trouble. His conditioning was decent against Vettori. He seems more reserved these days. I could see his cardio actually being an advantage if he steps up a weight class. I'm not sure if his chin will hold up though.


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 28, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> It honestly was a pretty good fight.
> 
> Costa is a bitch. He has this history of do fucking stupid shit.
> 
> ...


A thousand times this, opinions on if they nail weird nipples like Dillashaw and pimples on his back and chest at almost 30 Usman before he retires?

"everyones on steroids.."


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 28, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> How much is Fedor making? Johnson smashed Mittrione. This is not an easy win retire situation. Timmy is a big upgrade over idgaf rampage.


You mean Rampage "Tiddies" Jackson?


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 28, 2021)

Whatever Costa's on is doing a good job of staying hidden. There's no way that the USADA isn't working around the clock to bring him down. I could see him catching a retroactive dirty test a few years down the road after someone new gets popped and the secrets get out.


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 28, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Whatever Costa's on is doing a good job of staying hidden. There's no way that the USADA isn't working around the clock to bring him down. I could see him catching a retroactive dirty test a few years down the road after someone new gets popped and the secrets get out.


I mean Nate Diaz layed it out, they're micro dosing. Its been around since the 90s...maybe even earlier im not sure...But guys like... Costa, Usman, dillashaw..Rashad....vitor...even Chael.....wasnt hard to tell, Shoot I met Vitor....The dude was literally chisseled like a god...and was throwing down shit food and beers like it was NOTHING...all night long in the vip section at this club...I been working out a long time... And between the lifting n cardio it takes to stay that big and keep that low body fat....While going out drinking and eating wings, fries and pizza....Its like... I get it.. they're better specimans as athletes than i ever was... but... the recovery time alone would mean...absolutely NONE of that shit on the weekend. And even then I think top tier athletes would struggle.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 28, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I agree. I feel like all he needs is a couple of wins at 205 and he'll be fighting for a championship. Light heavyweight is aging and aside from Jiri and Jan, I don't really see anyone giving him a lot of trouble. His conditioning was decent against Vettori. He seems more reserved these days. I could see his cardio actually being an advantage if he steps up a weight class. I'm not sure if his chin will hold up though.


I think Reyes kos him tbh. Reach and height advantage. Reyes has power as well. Costa would have trouble closing the distance.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 28, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> A thousand times this, opinions on if they nail weird nipples like Dillashaw and pimples on his back and chest at almost 30 Usman before he retires?
> 
> "everyones on steroids.."


It really doesn't matter either tbh. If they pop they get a suspension that coincides with the time they will take off anyway. 

Picograms


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 28, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> I mean Nate Diaz layed it out, they're micro dosing. Its been around since the 90s...maybe even earlier im not sure...But guys like... Costa, Usman, dillashaw..Rashad....vitor...even Chael.....wasnt hard to tell, Shoot I met Vitor....The dude was literally chisseled like a god...and was throwing down shit food and beers like it was NOTHING...all night long in the vip section at this club...I been working out a long time... And between the lifting n cardio it takes to stay that big and keep that low body fat....While going out drinking and eating wings, fries and pizza....Its like... I get it.. they're better specimans as athletes than i ever was... but... the recovery time alone would mean...absolutely NONE of that shit on the weekend. And even then I think top tier athletes would struggle.


Unless your Jones. Coke and alcohol seems to help his performance lol.

Oh and picograms


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 29, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I think Reyes kos him tbh. Reach and height advantage. Reyes has power as well. Costa would have trouble closing the distance.


Damn, you're probably right. I thought Costa had way more reach than he does. He seems really long in middleweight, but I think he appears that way because he's just good at cutting off and fencing in lateral movement. His strikes are all hooking and extended until he has them trapped in a little box.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Damn, you're probably right. I thought Costa had way more reach than he does. He seems really long in middleweight, but I think he appears that way because he's just good at cutting off and fencing in lateral movement. His strikes are all hooking and extended until he has them trapped in a little box.


The one thing that I admire about Costa is how well he mixes up head and body shots. His body shots are fucking viscous.


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 29, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Unless your Jones. Coke and alcohol seems to help his performance lol.
> 
> Oh and picograms


I mean all joking aside, hes the goat..... he just... got rich. lol... I cant say I wouldn't cut loose either....If he had just.... breathed mma instead of doing coke and kicking the shit out of DC a week later... insane athleticism in his family for real... But Im not guna lie, I really like Jan as champ.. Humble... insane power.... oddly fast for his size.. good ground game....


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 29, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> It really doesn't matter either tbh. If they pop they get a suspension that coincides with the time they will take off anyway.
> 
> Picograms


Im rooting for Colby, wasnt a huge fan, till he came out to kurt angles music... really embracing what it took to keep him in the ufc. Usman def has some power tho.... I hope colby brings it to the ground, though i realize Usman is a d2 champ himself. But colby is quite decorated division 1 wrestler ... and the first time I saw him without his act going on.,. he was humble.. was letting people wear his belt and take pictures, was talking about working hard even on the weekends when everyone else was going out n shit.... and the kid says man, you're so humble...and shit when you're not on the mic.. and hes like.. thats not what sells






also when he was at ATT....see what he was doing to masvidal on the ground? good lord, ....either way its going to be a good fight....the way i see it ...Only usman can beat colby and only colby can beat usman...and that about sums up that division... reminds me on dc/jones in LHW.

anyways, check the footage, lol Jorge looks devastated







But yeah you 100% right about popping and getting that break


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 29, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> Im rooting for Colby, wasnt a huge fan, till he came out to kurt angles music... really embracing what it took to keep him in the ufc. Usman def has some power tho.... I hope colby brings it to the ground, though i realize Usman is a d2 champ himself. But colby is quite decorated division 1 wrestler ... and the first time I saw him without his act going on.,. he was humble.. was letting people wear his belt and take pictures, was talking about working hard even on the weekends when everyone else was going out n shit.... and the kid says man, you're so humble...and shit when you're not on the mic.. and hes like.. thats not what sells
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fan of Usman or Colby. I wouldn't mind if the octagon exploded during that fight. Lol. But it will be a banger. Thats for sure.


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I agree. I feel like all he needs is a couple of wins at 205 and he'll be fighting for a championship. Light heavyweight is aging and aside from Jiri and Jan, I don't really see anyone giving him a lot of trouble. His conditioning was decent against Vettori. He seems more reserved these days. I could see his cardio actually being an advantage if he steps up a


Jiri is most likely next up. Im having problems with Costa at LHW. I mean he barely draw against a middleweight on a skid. I think costas problem is the same problem as Jones. Unprofessional. All the talent and skills in the world no drive. How do you come in 40lbs over? I would love to see him takenthe Anthony Johnson route. Get cut/fight out contract and go win 2 or 3 pfl tourneys, then come back on redemtion tour


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 29, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Jiri is most likely next up. Im having problems with Costa at LHW. I mean he barely draw against a middleweight on a skid. I think costas problem is the same problem as Jones. Unprofessional. All the talent and skills in the world no drive. How do you come in 40lbs over? I would love to see him takenthe Anthony Johnson route. Get cut/fight out contract and go win 2 or 3 pfl tourneys, then come back on redemtion tour


Honestly I think he saw Nick Diaz do the same thing a month earlier and thought it was a brilliant idea. I think a big part of his problem is everything has always come super easy to him, so the need for motivation is foreign.

You all are probably right. It was late last night and I wasn't thinking clearly. LHW is looking pretty weak right now, but Costa isn't as big as I thought. HIs stalking style isn't really meant for bigger opponents. He can cutoff a smaller dude and then knock him out, but I don't know if he has to power to keep a heavier fighter contained let alone KO them. Plus his chin won't have the advantage of extra weight either. Izzy dropped him, but Izzy's power had no effect on Jan. I feel like Costa might be in the same boat. He hits harder than Adesanya, but without the setups it won't matter. Jan, along with the most of the division will see everything coming and eat all of his strikes.


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Honestly I think he saw Nick Diaz do the same thing a month earlier and thought it was a brilliant idea. I think a big part of his problem is everything has always come super easy to him, so the need for motivation is foreign.
> 
> You all are probably right. It was late last night and I wasn't thinking clearly. LHW is looking pretty weak right now, but Costa isn't as big as I thought. HIs stalking style isn't really meant for bigger opponents. He can cutoff a smaller dude and then knock him out, but I don't know if he has to power to keep a heavier fighter contained let alone KO them. Plus his chin won't have the advantage of extra weight either. Izzy dropped him, but Izzy's power had no effect on Jan. I feel like Costa might be in the same boat. He hits harder than Adesanya, but without the setups it won't matter. Jan, along with the most of the division will see everything coming and eat all of his strikes.


If you want a laugh see my comments on Fedor. Although it was in Russia....


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 30, 2021)

Abyone watching this card??? Soo much Damage! A ref was ejected. This is a card.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 30, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Abyone watching this card??? Soo much Damage! A ref was ejected. This is a card.


Why was a ref ejected?


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 30, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Why was a ref ejected?


He put a fighter in serious danger. It was wild. The score card would have been 30-25 however a point deduction resulted in a 30-26 3rd fight


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 30, 2021)

Awesone fights!!!


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 30, 2021)

Yan is the man

Extremely happy for Glover

Khazmat is just a beast. Given up 2 strikes since he has gotten into the UFC. 4 fights..... been hit 2xs.... crazy. 

Islam will be 155 champ soon. Very soon.

Great day of fights. Now gonna watch Cage warriors. Lol


----------



## Brettman (Oct 30, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> He put a fighter in serious danger. It was wild. The score card would have been 30-25 however a point deduction resulted in a 30-26 3rd fight


What fight ?


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 30, 2021)

Brettman said:


> What fight ?


Denis vs dos Anjos


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 30, 2021)

Pretty sure Islam is going to get Chandler no matter what happens next weekend. Not sure how it could go any other way. If Gatche wins he gets the title shot. Only other possibility is Holloway moves up and smashes Islam in a main event in February.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 6, 2021)

Unreal round 1. Holy fucking shit!!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

Damn Edger..


----------



## Brettman (Nov 28, 2021)

Watching Frank Mir last night reminded me a lot of Phil Baronis last bare knuckle fight. Very hard to watch.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 28, 2022)

Cyborg making a cameo LMFAO


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 18, 2022)

im thinking of practicing some kickboxing stuff when i go to my gym (Planet Fitness). any other boxers/martial artists practice strikes and techniques at the gym?


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 18, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> im thinking of practicing some kickboxing stuff when i go to my gym (Planet Fitness). any other boxers/martial artists practice strikes and techniques at the gym?


im too self conscious for gyms but i do have a speedbag in my basement, and also this buoy filled with water aka a poor mans AquaBag


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 18, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> im thinking of practicing some kickboxing stuff when i go to my gym (Planet Fitness). any other boxers/martial artists practice strikes and techniques at the gym?


Is PF the purple gym with the " lunk alarm" and where staff gets pissed if you slam a weight? I'm pretty sure throwing some round house kicks and practicing your rear naked will probably result in loss of membership


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 18, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Is PF the purple gym with the " lunk alarm" and where staff gets pissed if you slam a weight? I'm pretty sure throwing some round house kicks and practicing your rear naked will probably result in loss of membership


yeah. the gym is ghetto as fuck. it doesn't even have a scale, body fat calculator, squat rack, or chest press bench. i can see why its only $10/month.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 18, 2022)

i've been practicing some wheel kick and tornado kick combinations.
- round house kick, tornado kick
- round house kick, wheel kick
- jab, round house kick, tornado kick
- jab, cross, tornado kick
- jab, wheel kick
- cross, tornado kick

a majority of the people in my kickboxing gym have a western and mostly boxing style. im mixing it up and using techniques from taekwondo and boxing. i just like being in the air and spinning in general. snowboarding and skateboarding has taught me how fun getting air is.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 18, 2022)

that feel when you tornado kick your toes into the bag instead of your ankle and now your toes hurt. 
jab, cross, tornado kick hurt my toes today.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 18, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> i've been practicing some wheel kick and tornado kick combinations.
> - round house kick, tornado kick
> - round house kick, wheel kick
> - jab, round house kick, tornado kick
> ...


Need to work a question mark kick into that routine


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 18, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> i've been practicing some wheel kick and tornado kick combinations.
> - round house kick, tornado kick
> - round house kick, wheel kick
> - jab, round house kick, tornado kick
> ...


Have you seen when I think Kevin Lee did that straight right hand to a left kick? Was so dope!!! Would probably be a great practice move.


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 20, 2022)

Boru420 said:


>


That was wild. I thought Walker was playing for a second. There's a picture of his face all smushed up when hits the ground. Poor guy. 4 out of 5 losses and extreme embarrassment as added insult to injury.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 20, 2022)

Also the follow up shot was brutal. Diving in and directly across the jaw. You couldn't see until the replay.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 26, 2022)

Bobby Green should pull out. This shit needs to stop. Beating the fuck out of Islam does nothing.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 26, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Bobby Green should pull out. This shit needs to stop. Beating the fuck out of Islam does nothing.


Huh? What did I miss?


----------



## Brettman (Feb 28, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Bobby Green should pull out. This shit needs to stop. Beating the fuck out of Islam does nothing.


Huh?


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 28, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Huh? What did I miss?


Greens face beating the shit out of Islams limbs


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 28, 2022)

Who you guys got in your he Masvidal Covington bout. I want Jorge to get it done but if I placed a wager it would be on Covington


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 28, 2022)

Maybe it was a religious joke?


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 28, 2022)

I think he meant Islam walks through shots but….


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Who you guys got in your he Masvidal Covington bout. I want Jorge to get it done but if I placed a wager it would be on Covington


Same. I've been a fan of Jorge since midway through his fight with Till. I had seen him fight a bunch of times, but he just looked like he hit another level. Wrestling is a MFer though, and Colby never slows down.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> I think he meant Islam walks through shots but….


Oh. That makes sense. He got KO'd once though, so not really.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 28, 2022)

Yes credit where due. His tank is ridiculous and tough as they come


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 28, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Oh. That makes sense. He got KO'd once though, so not really.


Everyone can catch one or rather anyone


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Yes credit where due. His tank is ridiculous and tough as they come


I'm saying I don't think he has a great chin, it's just that he doesn't get hit much became people are afraid to throw bombs. They just try to stay off the cage until they are eventually stuck on the cage. ha. Then they spend the rest of the fight on the ground trying not to die.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 5, 2022)

Can Bryce Mitchell really beat Barbosa? This should be dope!!!


----------



## Brettman (Mar 19, 2022)

What a day of fights! That woman’s KO was nasty, and that sucks to see Hooker go down like that.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 19, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Can Bryce Mitchell really beat Barbosa? This should be dope!!!


the night ended up being mostly a grappling display but it was still worth flying to Vegas and watching thug nasty lay the smack down



Brettman said:


> What a day of fights! That woman’s KO was nasty, and that sucks to see Hooker go down like that.


kinda think he should retire to be honest


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 19, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> kinda think he should retire to be honest


What happened to that guy? He straight fell off in his prime.

I didn't realize that the fights were early and missed the whole event.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> the night ended up being mostly a grappling display but it was still worth flying to Vegas and watching thug nasty lay the smack down
> 
> 
> kinda think he should retire to be honest


You were at 272?


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 19, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> You were at 272?


yes sir. Went to 263 in AZ last year as well


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 19, 2022)

Cain Velasquez attempted to shoot man accused of molesting his relative


Former heavyweight UFC champion Cain Velasquez was arrested for attempting to shoot a man charged with molesting one of the fighter’s close relatives, it was revealed on Tuesday.




www.google.com




Denied bail as of a week ago.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 19, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Cain Velasquez attempted to shoot man accused of molesting his relative
> 
> 
> Former heavyweight UFC champion Cain Velasquez was arrested for attempting to shoot a man charged with molesting one of the fighter’s close relatives, it was revealed on Tuesday.
> ...


But the guy who molested his child over 100 times is a free man. bleh.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 19, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> But the guy who molested his child over 100 times is a free man. bleh.


The bullet didn’t even hit him.  If I was Cain I would have felt better if I at least put a hole in him.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 19, 2022)

I've been a fan of Thug Nasty since he pulled off that twister. He's an interesting / good dude outside of the octagon too.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 19, 2022)

man im rewatching tonights highlights, those brits are some savages they know how to party lol


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 20, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> But the guy who molested his child over 100 times is a free man. bleh.


Rogan had it right, Cain should've beat him to death.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 20, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> man im rewatching tonights highlights, those brits are some savages they know how to party lol


Bless the saints over at MMA-Core. I can live with the popups.


----------



## Popop (Mar 22, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Bless the saints over at MMA-Core. I can live with the popups.


They have been doing great work for years. Do they still get ppv fights up an hours or two after fights?


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 22, 2022)

Popop said:


> They have been doing great work for years. Do they still get ppv fights up an hours or two after fights?


Yeah, usually. 9 out of 10 times if I miss a card it was an early fight that I was unaware of. So they are usually uploaded by the time I find out that I missed the live event.


----------



## Brettman (Mar 23, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Yeah, usually. 9 out of 10 times if I miss a card it was an early fight that I was unaware of. So they are usually uploaded by the time I find out that I missed the live event.


Same here.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 9, 2022)

Burns vs chimiav unreal so far!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 9, 2022)

Ok greatest fight of all time!!! Round 2 over. 1 more to go!!!!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 29, 2022)

Hit Him With The Uno Reverse Card: One Punch Changed This Whole Fight!


Posted by PSmooth



worldstar.com


----------



## Brettman (May 5, 2022)

Chimaev vs Diaz??? Anyone think this is actually going to happen ?


----------



## bam0813 (May 5, 2022)

Doubtful but I don’t see diaz fairing well and im a fan


----------



## Brettman (May 5, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Doubtful but I don’t see diaz fairing well and im a fan


Same.


----------



## bam0813 (May 6, 2022)

Great card coming up. Whats your pics? I got Gaethje by decision, Furgeson going to sleep and Rose retaining


----------



## Brettman (May 6, 2022)

I’d reverse those. Chandler by decison, Gaethje by KO. Wow Justin’s name never looks correct lol


----------



## bam0813 (May 6, 2022)

Quite possible


----------



## bam0813 (May 6, 2022)

Im a fan of tony but it hurt me to watch the abuse he took vs Gaethje


----------



## Brettman (May 6, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Im a fan of tony but it hurt me to watch the abuse he took vs Gaethje


Omg yeah. I feel like I’ve been saying this about a lot of guys lately. I don’t want to see him fight again. Same with cowboy and Nate a quite a few others.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (May 6, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Im a fan of tony but it hurt me to watch the abuse he took vs Gaethje


Me too, but that wasn't all of it. He lost 11 consecutive rounds between Gaethje, Olivera, and Dariush. 
He likely didn't win a single minute in any of those fights


----------



## bam0813 (May 6, 2022)

Why i think well why i hope chandler gets it done early . The Gaethje fight should of been it for tony. I suspect thats why his coaches have changed,the other wouldn’t send him out again. But who knows its a crazy sport lol


----------



## Billy the Mountain (May 6, 2022)

Agreed, he's been blaming his coaches and entourage (again) for his recent woes; I think he's delusional at this point


----------



## bam0813 (May 6, 2022)

Tony definitely has some demons and that much head tauma sure af wont help. Its actually hard to believe he slid so far from a 12 w streak. Hes a beast and stranger stuff has happened but chandler has the power to change him permanently or worse if he performs like he has been . I just hope the people around him hang it up if its another lopsider


----------



## bam0813 (May 7, 2022)

Wow Oliveira misses weight has to vacate title! I never would of thought that would happen with Charles.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 7, 2022)

White Abarrio for sure. Easy bet to get rich rich!!!!!


----------



## lusidghost (May 7, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Omg yeah. I feel like I’ve been saying this about a lot of guys lately. I don’t want to see him fight again. Same with cowboy and Nate a quite a few others.


Nate's fine, but I would love to see Nick retire.


----------



## lusidghost (May 7, 2022)

Also I'm uninterested in all of this crossover boxing stuff. Floyd vs. McGregor was a garbage fight and they haven't gotten any better since. Francis will get destroyed by Fury. The only MMA fighter I really want to see put on boxing gloves is Anderson Silva.


----------



## Brettman (May 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Nate's fine, but I would love to see Nick retire.


I dunno man, I feel like he’s had enough. Maybe it’s the cuts that make it look worse


----------



## a mongo frog (May 7, 2022)

Will you start crying if Tony Ferguson wins?!??!?!


----------



## Meast21 (May 7, 2022)

ANy free websites to watch this ufc fight on?


----------



## a mongo frog (May 7, 2022)

Holy shit Ferguson vs chandler off the hook!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (May 7, 2022)

Omg


----------



## Brettman (May 8, 2022)

I just thought of something. What if the UFC fucked with that scale to strip Oliveira so Conor can get an interem title shot lmao


----------



## a mongo frog (May 8, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I just thought of something. What if the UFC fucked with that scale to strip Oliveira so Conor can get an interem title shot lmao


It would be a huge ppv buy. I could see it happening in September once Oliveira heals. I don't see Islam or Daruche being huge ppv buys vs Charels. Not even sure when those 2 are fighting. Might as well put those 2 as co main to Charles vs Connor. And do Wai Lee vs Joanna 2 on that card also!!!!


----------



## lusidghost (May 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Omg


That kick?


----------



## CCGNZ (May 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> It would be a huge ppv buy. I could see it happening in September once Oliveira heals. I don't see Islam or Daruche being huge ppv buys vs Charels. Not even sure when those 2 are fighting. Might as well put those 2 as co main to Charles vs Connor. And do Wai Lee vs Joanna 2 on that card also!!!!


Got to give major props to Charles O.,the man came from nothing(lawless Favela in Brazil),had a mediocre start in UFC,and has willed himself into a great fighter,rocked by Chandler,Porier, and Gaethje and shows lions heart in rallying to defeat these 3 killers,more impressive than simply dominating. Standing,his game is very unpredictable as he incorporates a multitude of sound techniques and he is incredibly uncanny at taking the back on the ground to get rear nakeds and his guard while on his back is very dangerous also. On top of this he is a genuinely humble man,I'm not Brazillian, but this dude has won my admiration and respect.


----------



## lusidghost (May 8, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Got to give major props to Charles O.,the man came from nothing(lawless Favela in Brazil),had a mediocre start in UFC,and has willed himself into a great fighter,rocked by Chandler,Porier, and Gaethje and shows lions heart in rallying to defeat these 3 killers,more impressive than simply dominating. Standing,his game is very unpredictable as he incorporates a multitude of sound techniques and he is incredibly uncanny at taking the back on the ground to get rear nakeds and his guard while on his back is very dangerous also. On top of this he is a genuinely humble man,I'm not Brazillian, but this dude has won my admiration and respect.


Yeah I love that dude. I don't understand why he's never gotten respect.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (May 8, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> ANy free websites to watch this ufc fight on?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> VIPLEAGUE is reliable, make sure you have your adblockers ready


----------



## Brettman (Aug 19, 2022)

Pumped for Perry vs MVP. My money is on the Nigerian Nightmare.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 19, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Pumped for Perry vs MVP. My money is on the Nigerian Nightmare.


Yeah, I'm betting on Mike Perry too.


----------



## Brettman (Aug 19, 2022)

I think he’s going to smash him to be honest. I didn’t realize how much taller MVP was until they faced off, I don’t think it’s going to matter though.


----------



## Brettman (Aug 19, 2022)

I watched the pre fight interviews and MVP seemed way to cocky / over confident, who knows how he is actually thinking though.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 19, 2022)

Pretty hard to root for a guy who has no qualms hitting a pensioner or his girlfriend(s) with absolutely no reflection or remorse

_“People talk shit about me, because that old man came at me and I swatted his ass. I swatted a few people in these streets. These hands is bisexual motherfucker… Anybody can get it. Any gender. Anybody can get this shit at any given time because I don’t trust nobody. If anybody gets too close to me it’s going down like that,” Perry said._


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 19, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Yeah, I'm betting on Mike Perry too.


This is maybe the funniest thing I've ever posted on here.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 19, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is maybe the funniest thing I've ever posted on here.


Here, you casuals...








Mike Perry: 'I took a DNA test ... I was 2% African'


#mikeperry #ufc #mmaCredits: Mike Perry Contact us [email protected]




youtube.com


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 19, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Pretty hard to root for a guy who has no qualms hitting a pensioner or his girlfriend(s) with absolutely no reflection or remorse
> 
> _“People talk shit about me, because that old man came at me and I swatted his ass. I swatted a few people in these streets. These hands is bisexual motherfucker… Anybody can get it. Any gender. Anybody can get this shit at any given time because I don’t trust nobody. If anybody gets too close to me it’s going down like that,” Perry said._


That old guy begged for what he got. I have no problems with that one. McGregor's situation was different and he was totally in the wrong.


----------



## Brettman (Aug 19, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is maybe the funniest thing I've ever posted on here.


It was good but you’ve definitely said funnier.


----------



## Brettman (Aug 19, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is maybe the funniest thing I've ever posted on here.


Like “ There shouldn’t be much larf this run”


----------



## Brettman (Aug 19, 2022)

@lusidghost Is there even any evidence of Perry hitting a woman? I don’t remember that.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 19, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is maybe the funniest thing I've ever posted on here.


I have to agree with this lmao


----------



## Brettman (Aug 20, 2022)

Perry won? I’m camping with wife and kids right now so I wasn’t able to watch it. How did it go?

And for the record when I said my money was on the Nigerian I did not mean The CEO of EPO


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 20, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Perry won? I’m camping with wife and kids right now so I wasn’t able to watch it. How did it go?
> 
> And for the record when I said my money was on the Nigerian I did not mean The CEO of EPO


If you're camping with your family why the hell are you on here,


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 20, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Perry won? I’m camping with wife and kids right now so I wasn’t able to watch it. How did it go?
> 
> And for the record when I said my money was on the Nigerian I did not mean The CEO of EPO


3 minutes after you post. Is he following you?


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If you're camping with your family why the hell are you on here,


They all took a nap because of the long day on the lake. Camp ground has free wifi!!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 20, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> They all took a nap because of the long day on the lake. Camp ground has free wifi!!!!


What's happened to this world, campgrounds have WiFi,


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What's happened to this world, campgrounds have WiFi,


You used to go camping in the Redding Burney area?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 20, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> You used to go camping in the Redding Burney area?


What is that? Is that in CA? Brittany lives in Canada.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What is that? Is that in CA? Brittany lives in Canada.


Yes California. Someone said they saw you there. Must of just looked like you. I'll tell them wrong guy.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 20, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes California. Someone said they saw you there. Must of just looked like you. I'll tell them wrong guy.


I lived in CA for like 6 years up in Truckee riding all winter and working at a pizza place. I'm not surprised people have seen me there. Saw Lars in Safeway, and use to hook up pro snowboarders all the time, and vise versa. The Volcom legend began there too.

And Northern CA had some sick ass campgrounds, like WA and OR.

I'm in Calirado now. But got my Epic pass coming for winter.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I lived in CA for like 6 years up in Truckee riding all winter and working at a pizza place. I'm not surprised people have seen me there. Saw Lars in Safeway, and use to hook up pro snowboarders all the time, and vise versa. The Volcom legend began there too.
> 
> And Northern CA had some sick ass campgrounds, like WA and OR.
> 
> I'm in Calirado now. But got my Epic pass coming for winter.


As in Lars from matalica?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 20, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> As in Lars from matalica?


Yep.

But it's Metallica!


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Yep.
> 
> But it's Metallica!


Where were you born?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 20, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Where were you born?


Seattle


----------



## Brettman (Aug 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If you're camping with your family why the hell are you on here,





a mongo frog said:


> They all took a nap because of the long day on the lake. Camp ground has free wifi!!!!


Mongo Frog is right about the long day, my kids are 3,3 & 7 and they are all already out cold lol. And there’s no wifi lmfao, we’re at our hunting camp, we come up like once a month. Pretty sure I’ve posted lots of pics of it in my journal.


----------



## Brettman (Aug 20, 2022)

@a mongo frog So did you watch the Perry fight?


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 20, 2022)

Brettman said:


> @a mongo frog So did you watch the Perry fight?


No. Wish I would of. Getting ready to watch the ppv. 3 minutes it starts


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 20, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is maybe the funniest thing I've ever posted on here.


Well shit......


----------



## Brettman (Aug 20, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> 3 minutes after you post. Is he following you?


Right? Fucking pathetic lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 20, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Right? Fucking pathetic lol


I guess your wife aint putting out, or you wouldn't be so obsessed with me. It's not pathetic, it's actually kinda scary.





__





Brettmans Larf Lab


Must have been him. next time you see him, tell him he has nice handwriting.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 20, 2022)

Well. Rockhold proved he still has a chin.... 

He also proved he shouldn't be in there anymore.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 20, 2022)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Well shit......


I like MVP, but boxing from a karate stance doesn't seem to be very effective. My Nubian brother Mike Perry is a brawler and has a hell of a chin. I wasn't too surprised.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 20, 2022)

That was fucking epic. Holy shit. 

Goes from completely broken to Champ. Amazing!


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 20, 2022)

Well damn.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 20, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I like MVP, but boxing from a karate stance doesn't seems to be very effective. My Nubian brother Mike Perry is a brawler and has a hell of a chin. I wasn't too surprised.


I agree with everything you said outside of liking MVP. He's a bit of a dick.


----------



## Brettman (Aug 21, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I guess your wife aint putting out, or you wouldn't be so obsessed with me. It's not pathetic, it's actually kinda scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right, you better be scared boy


----------



## bk78 (Aug 23, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> , or you wouldn't be so obsessed with me. It's not pathetic, it's actually kinda scary.



Ditto about you with me. Super creepy dude.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 25, 2022)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I agree with everything you said outside of liking MVP. He's a bit of a dick.


I enjoy that in a fighter. The guy is really entertaining inside and outside of the cage. I was talking to my son earlier and told him that there aren't any MMA fighters that I genuinely dislike. There are a few I make fun of and root against, but they all have unique personalities and/or skills that win me over to some degree. Most of the traits that annoy me can be written off by the fact that they are professional fighters who are either trying to make money or are just egomaniacal meatheads. Both come with the territory.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 27, 2022)

Nate is the best.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563290002326335490


----------



## Brettman (Aug 27, 2022)

He must mean ml’s. 2 litres would be insane lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 28, 2022)

Brettman said:


> He must mean ml’s. 2 litres would be insane lol


Guys gonna be there for a few days if he’s waiting on Nate to piss two liters lol


----------



## Brettman (Aug 28, 2022)

I’m surprised O’Malley vs Yan is the 6th fight @280


----------



## Brettman (Aug 28, 2022)

Anyone else think Nate is going to get fucking destroyed by Khamzat ?


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 28, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Anyone else think Nate is going to get fucking destroyed by Khamzat ?


Yea, most likely. Probably 1 round.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 28, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Anyone else think Nate is going to get fucking destroyed by Khamzat ?


I think Nate will lose to a decision, but come out more valuable than going in. Obviously a big young insane wrestler is the worst matchup for him, but he's the ultimate dog. He's good off of his back, so I think he survives ground and pound and sub attempts. I don't think Khamzat has enough boxing skill or a kick game to outright ko him. I think Khamzat's biggest enemy will be his adrenaline. He'll blow his load trying to finish Nate a few times and end up fighting to a clinchy / wrestling dominant position decision. I think it will be a boring version of his last fight, because Nate doesn't have the power to sleep him or the jujitsu to keep it standing up.


----------



## Brettman (Aug 29, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I think Nate will lose to a decision, but come out more valuable than going in. Obviously a big young insane wrestler is the worst matchup for him, but he's the ultimate dog. He's good off of his back, so I think he survives ground and pound and sub attempts. I don't think Khamzat has enough boxing skill or a kick game to outright ko him. I think Khamzat's biggest enemy will be his adrenaline. He'll blow his load trying to finish Nate a few times and end up fighting to a clinchy / wrestling dominant position decision. I think it will be a boring version of his last fight, because Nate doesn't have the power to sleep him or the jujitsu to keep it standing up.


He will definitely come out more punch drunk then before if that’s even possible.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Sep 3, 2022)

Whittaker straight master class. Made Marvin look like he shouldn't have been in there.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Sep 3, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Anyone else think Nate is going to get fucking destroyed by Khamzat ?


Anyone who doesn't think nate will get destroyed is delusional or a straight casual fan of Diaz and conor.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 9, 2022)

Call me a casual, I'm not familiar with Khamzat's style, but I've followed Nate since fighter and dude gets down no matter what. 
It will be a tough fight for him for sure, a ground and pound situation will not be good for all of his facial scar tissue. 

I'm calling Diaz catches him fucking around on the ground and gets him in a choke or armbar, 2nd round


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 9, 2022)

Khamzat missed weight by 7.5lbs. What a fucking moron.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 9, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Khamzat missed weight by 7.5lbs. What a fucking moron.


If you miss by that much it usually means something major going on or it's intentional, but he already has a ton of weight on Nate. So that's weird.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 9, 2022)

Nate is gonna be clowning this shit at an all time level .. That’s right Nate that hype mother fucker caught the fear ,lol .


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 9, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> If you miss by that much it usually means something major going on or it's intentional, but he already has a ton of weight on Nate. So that's weird.


Some talk is that he wanted Holland, which he got. Card is all fucked up now


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm cool with this. I hate rooting again Ferguson though.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 9, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I'm cool with this. I hate rooting again Ferguson though.


Oh god not me. He's grown on me some, but I used to really dislike him lol.

Edited to add that if Khamzat wins, no fucking way he deserves full purse. Should be heavily fined


----------



## vertnugs (Sep 10, 2022)

The new card is better than the first.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 10, 2022)

If Holland gets this done pretty sure it'll be the greatest day in world history!!!


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 10, 2022)

My son is coming over and we're going to make chicken wings and watch the fights like the good old days.


----------



## tstick (Sep 10, 2022)

I hope Nate beats the beard off of him. I wouldn't bet money on Nate in this fight, but I just can't bring myself to cheer for the non-American in a match against a real American like Nick Diaz....just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 10, 2022)

Isn't Ferguson a U.S. citizen?
Can't stand him personally, but I'm fairly certain he's every bit American as is Diaz


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 10, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Isn't Ferguson a U.S. citizen?
> Can't stand him personally, but I'm fairly certain he's every bit American as is Diaz


Chicano? Not sure why you can't stand him? Brought us some great fights to watch!!!!! Before he got caught with that kick though against Chandler???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?! Legend.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 10, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Chicano? Not sure why you can't stand him? Brought us some great fights to watch!!!!! Before he got caught with that kick though against Chandler???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?! Legend.


I think Ferguson's from Michigan

I love his fighting style, just lose all respect for him once he starts talking. He's drank far too much of his own cool-aid and sounds outright delusional more times than not.

Should be a great scrap!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 10, 2022)

Unless the old men bring out something very very special in each other that requires a mandatory” for the fans fight “, loser will get cut by the organization .


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 10, 2022)

How sexy is Jonny Walker? 1-10?


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 11, 2022)

That was the strangest and maybe the most satisfying fight card I've ever watched. Everyone walked away at least somewhat happy.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 11, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> How sexy is Jonny Walker? 1-10?


He ain't no Paulo Costa.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 11, 2022)

Also I deserve a chicken wing belt.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Also I deserve a chicken wing belt.
> View attachment 5196185


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Last night or right now?!?!?!?!?


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 11, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Last night or right now?!?!?!?!?


Last night. Yesterday I posted that I was picking up my son to make wings and watch the fights like the good old days.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 11, 2022)

Dirty Stinkin’ Sock said:


> I hate to say it because I love the ufc and I want it to be a legit organization but I don’t think they ever intended to have khamzat vs Diaz….


I agree. There was some fuckery afoot. Good fuckery afoot though.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Also I deserve a chicken wing belt.
> View attachment 5196185


Bro where’s the damn sauce?

lose major points for no sauce


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 11, 2022)

Nate looked really good. He was checking kicks and throwing nice combos. I think he quit mid-fight like his brother, but no one let him, so he started fighting again. That was odd.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Bro where’s the damn sauce?
> 
> lose major points for no sauce


Sauce is in the beaker. You add it as you eat, like a dipping sauce. It keeps the wings crispy, and you can govern how much sauce you want each time. They are good plain too though.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 11, 2022)

Dirty Stinkin’ Sock said:


> I kind of assumed he was going to look like Nick did in his last fight. I’m glad he looked good.


They were acting like it was Nate's retirement fight. I thought that was disrespectful. He would have gotten rag dolled super bad by Chimeav though. I'm glad the spared him.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Sauce is in the beaker. You add it as you eat, like a dipping sauce. It keeps the wings crispy, and you can govern how much sauce you want each time. They are good plain too though.


Also sometimes I have multiple sauces. If I go to BW3 I get like 10 sauces on the side.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 11, 2022)

Dirty Stinkin’ Sock said:


> I hate to say it because I love the ufc and I want it to be a legit organization but I don’t think they ever intended to have khamzat vs Diaz….


Pro wrestling moves made all day everyday.. 

Does not mean it’s not legit . UFC is the current undefeated heavyweight Champ but they are flat the fuck out Diablo Blanco .


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 11, 2022)

Dirty Stinkin’ Sock said:


> That was bullshit what they did to Johnny Walker lmao


What's the real story? He was asked to leave because why?


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## howchill (Oct 17, 2022)

Excited for the fights this weekend I think aljo pulls it off


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 17, 2022)

howchill said:


> Excited for the fights this weekend I think aljo pulls it off


Best card of the year no doubt! I took TJ and Oliveira, either of them being underdogs is kinda wild.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 22, 2022)

PSA 

Reminder the ppv starts at 11am PST 

prelims are on now.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 22, 2022)

My internet has been down all morning. I'm praying that it comes back on by the main card.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 22, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> My internet has been down all morning. I'm praying that it comes back on by the main card.


Watch on your phone if necessary


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 22, 2022)

It came back on after I went outside and jiggled the wires. I noticed that a branch is pushing the line down which is pulling the siding off of my house where it's connected. I need to call the cable company and my landlord now. I hate talking to both.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 22, 2022)

TJ got what he deserved !!!!


----------



## Brettman (Oct 22, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> TJ got what he deserved !!!!


I might have a shred of respect for him now lol. I wonder why he didn’t just pull out of the fight .. maybe he needed the money that bad ?


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Oct 22, 2022)

Man.. Islam made Charles look average.
I was rooting to Charles. Good fight.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 22, 2022)

Yea..lots of crying about lslam skipping the line . He is fucking ferocious !!! Hard not to love on Charles he is one of the good guys …

Idk Brett could careless about TJ motives,ya know ? I am just ecstatic about the out come !!! Truth be told would of like to of watched that dislocated arm come completely out and TJ get beat unconscious w/it (cheating assed buster )  … 

Fun day at the fights ..sugar getting that wwe love ,lol que up money money money sound track …


----------



## Brettman (Oct 22, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Yea..lots of crying about lslam skipping the line . He is fucking ferocious !!! Hard not to love on Charles he is one of the good guys …
> 
> Idk Brett could careless about TJ motives,ya know ? I am just ecstatic about the out come !!! Truth be told would of like to of watched that dislocated arm come completely out and TJ get beat unconscious w/it (cheating assed buster )  …
> 
> Fun day at the fights ..sugar getting that wwe love ,lol que up money money money sound track …


I get mad when people pop for banned substances too but at the same time you gotta remember most professional athletes are steroids.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 26, 2022)

Colby vs khamzat …all right then ..


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 12, 2022)

Dear lord Reyes got slept badly again. He needs to just stop fighting. Seriously before he ends up with more severe damage than he already has.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 12, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I get mad when people pop for banned substances too but at the same time you gotta remember most professional athletes are steroids.


I don't get mad. But I do feel if they are not smart enough to circumvent the system just like 98% of the roster does then they deserve the suspension.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Nov 12, 2022)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Dear lord Reyes got slept badly again. He needs to just stop fighting. Seriously before he ends up with more severe damage than he already has.


Amen
He's a nice guy, and should go back to teaching while he can still do so
3 wicked KOs in a row is not ideal for the noggin


----------



## Brettman (Nov 13, 2022)

Man Michael Chandler has made a fan out of me! Holy shit what a fight. Chandler would be a wicked matchup if McGregor decides to come back for another one.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 13, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Man Michael Chandler has made a fan out of me! Holy shit what a fight. Chandler would be a wicked matchup if McGregor decides to come back for another one.


Watch Chandler vs Eddie Alvarez 1 and 2. Chandler is non stop action.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 13, 2022)

Damn. RIP Rumble Johnson. 38 years old.


----------



## Brettman (Nov 13, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Damn. RIP Rumble Johnson. 38 years old.


Really? What happened


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Nov 13, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Really? What happened


non-Hodgkin’s lymphoma and hemophagocytic lymphohistiocytosis (some rare immune disorder)
He last fought in Bellator May of 2021; always seemed like a nice guy


----------



## PapaBudz35 (Dec 3, 2022)

Anyone watching?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 3, 2022)

Yes Sir !!! That was Fantastic


----------



## PapaBudz35 (Dec 3, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Yes Sir !!! That was Fantastic


Yes it was. Fight of the night so far from what I've seen. My stream has been messing up every now and then. Missed a few rounds here and there.


----------



## PapaBudz35 (Dec 3, 2022)

Annnnnnd, that was pathetic.


----------



## PapaBudz35 (Dec 3, 2022)

What the hell was that?!?! Wow!


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Brettman (Dec 9, 2022)

Wizzlebiz said:


> View attachment 5235462
> 
> View attachment 5235464


Khabib fought well against two things, baby domesticated black bears & absolute fucking tomato cans.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 9, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Khabib fought well against two things, baby domesticated black bears & absolute fucking tomato cans.


I thought his control on the ground was superlative,Porrier,Gaethje,Dos Anjos,MacGregor,Tomato cans?From what I've seen he was a man amongst boys on the ground,not only that he stood and traded for a while and did not just shoot 10 seconds into the fight. I'm certainly not a Khabib groupie just being honest in what I saw.


----------



## PapaBudz35 (Dec 9, 2022)

Definitely excited for tomorrow's fight. I just hope I can make it to the end, gonna be up at like 2a.m. and Paddy doesn't fight until midnight.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 9, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I thought his control on the ground was superlative,Porrier,Gaethje,Dos Anjos,MacGregor,Tomato cans?From what I've seen he was a man amongst boys on the ground,not only that he stood and traded for a while and did not just shoot 10 seconds into the fight. I'm certainly not a Khabib groupie just being honest in what I saw.


Oh i definitely agree but his first 23 or so fights were nobodies. It’s too bad he quit when he did. There’s no way he can be mentioned with the likes of Silva, Jones, GSP.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 9, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Oh i definitely agree but his first 23 or so fights were nobodies. It’s too bad he quit when he did. There’s no way he can be mentioned with the likes of Silva, Jones, GSP.


I can't argue that,my knowledge is limited,and People from the Dhagistan/Chechnya area are scary,though I must say he was a very respectful competitor if you didn't talk shit,he promised his mom that he would retire upon his beloved fathers death so that's honorable IMO. For example he liked Justin Gaethje and knew his parents were present so he simply triangled him rather than ground and pound him into a pulp.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Dec 9, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Oh i definitely agree but his first 23 or so fights were nobodies. It’s too bad he quit when he did. There’s no way he can be mentioned with the likes of Silva, Jones, GSP.


He stayed regional for a while. But even 23 cans is 23 opportunities to get caught. Which happens to everyone sooner or later. I don't think I can recall anyone else with the ability to not get caught in almost 30 fights.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 9, 2022)

PapaBudz35 said:


> Definitely excited for tomorrow's fight. I just hope I can make it to the end, gonna be up at like 2a.m. and Paddy doesn't fight until midnight.


I don't really care for Paddy. He's going to get starched when he fights a non-nobody with decent hands.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 9, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I don't really care for Paddy. He's going to get starched when he fights a non-nobody with decent hands.


I love paddy, I’m a sucker for just about any hype-train lmao.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 9, 2022)

I put paddy in same category as sugar Sean will not ever be world champion .


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2022)

does anybody remember ernesto hoost (holland) from the old K1 fights?? that's kinda when i started watching mma. he was a bad dude.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 10, 2022)

I like Bryce Mitchell. I'm looking forward to this fight.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 10, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I love paddy


Love you too bud.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 10, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I like Bryce Mitchell. I'm looking forward to this fight.


Dang. That was savage.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Dec 10, 2022)

Bryce has a Ceiling and he just hit it. 

Till should have been done after his last loss. He surely is now


----------



## Brettman (Dec 10, 2022)

Frig that sucks, really wanted Bryce and Till to win


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 3, 2023)

Dana is about to get canceled.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2023)

Remember this guy?








UFC Veteran Phil Baroni Charged With Murder in Death of Girlfriend


Former Ultimate Fighting Championship veteran Phil Baroni has been charged with murder in the death of his girlfriend according to a report from Tribuna De La Bahia. The former mixed martial artist and boxer was in San Pancho, Mexico, where he was arrested and charged with murder. According to...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Jan 4, 2023)

Aeroknow said:


> Remember this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly this is not surprising. He has been off the rails for a long time.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 4, 2023)

Baroni has always been a pos. Not surprising at all. Buddies with war machine before he beat the shit out of Christie Mack and went away for a minimum of 35 years.


----------

